# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Одесса сквозь века >  Одесские штучки (что и как говорят у нас)

## Cherry

Вот вам и тема, Высказываемся, как мы говорим тут, чтоб им смешно там.. возле здесь. :smileflag:

----------


## Tur

Ой, я вас умоляю!
(как то по этой фразе во мне вычеслили Одессита) Оказывается, так больше нигдде не говорят.

----------


## Cherry

> Ой, я вас умоляю!
> (как то по этой фразе во мне вычеслили Одессита) Оказывается, так больше нигдде не говорят.


 Шо вы говорите! а я и не знала, честно, что нигде..  :smileflag:

----------


## KSS26

Черноморец-Чемпион! Это фраза настоящего одесского болельщика.  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> Черноморец-Чемпион! Это фраза настоящего одесского болельщика.


 Да.. так точно в Москве не говорят..  :smileflag:

----------


## Kertis

Папалнение счёёта! Баананы!!! Чай-кофе-капучиино!!!

----------


## Cherry

Здесь всегда говорят ОдЕсса, а не ОдЭсса  :smileflag:

----------


## Kertis

> Здесь всегда говорят ОдЕсса, а не ОдЭсса


 По этому признаку элементарно вычислить приезжего :smileflag:

----------


## Kertis

А где же харизматичная няня?

----------


## Lind

Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас  :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

А чего стоит наше " сделать базар" ?Киевляне только записывать успевают :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

-Тосикум не ходи на мооре! Если ты утонешЬ дамой не приходи!

----------


## Kertis

*Fuchsia*
Хто такой "тосикум"?

----------


## CHAR

в очереди:
-Вас здесь, таки да, не стояло

----------


## Fuchsia

> *Fuchsia*
> Хто такой "тосикум"?


 Kertis, не тосикум ,а Тосикум.Это из воспоминаний мой бабушки.Жила она на Ласточкина в том доме где сейчас Куманец.Во дворе жил мальчик с таким именем и его мама ему каждый день в след кричала именно эту фразу когда тот сматывался на море :smileflag: 
После фраза стала в доме любимой.И даже как-то была рассказана мне в виде анекдота с одесским сленгом :smileflag:

----------


## <<Arthur>>

Вот вам еще:

"дамский вопрос"

"курица на бутылке" - это бывает только в Одессе, Нью-Йорке и Израиле  :smileflag: 

"обнять и плакать", либо вариация - "ее еще кормить и кормить"

----------


## Ulik

- Зяма, ваш цимес - это таки да халоймес! Попробуйте моего и поймите наконец - это две большие разницы.

----------


## Cherry

Fuchsia, теперь и не только двор знает..))

----------


## Kertis

> это две большие разницы.


 Вот эта фраза, Одессу прославила :smileflag:

----------


## Zoroff

> Вот эта фраза, Одессу прославила


  
а я  до недавнего времени думал что так правильно говорить  :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

> Вот эта фраза, Одессу прославила


 да шо вы гаварите

----------


## Fuchsia

Cherry, ведь мы иногда сами не замечаем своих штучек :smileflag: Школу заканчивала за границей и преподаватель истории в русской школе вспоминала Одессу по вопросу в общественном транспорте:Вы тут сходите?"
не скажу что я не понимала что это не правильно но как-то удивительно было что это кто-то запомнил :smileflag:

----------


## Прим Палвер

> "обнять и плакать"


 Я это на Львовщине первый раз услышал.




> Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас


 Где она сейчас? Хочу заснять.

----------


## Cherry

> Cherry, ведь мы иногда сами не замечаем своих штучекШколу заканчивала за границей и преподаватель истории в русской школе вспоминала Одессу по вопросу в общественном транспорте:Вы тут сходите?"
> не скажу что я не понимала что это не правильно но как-то удивительно было что это кто-то запомнил


  Это да.. и я про это.. Говорю, киевляне записывали, а мы не понимали, что сказали по-другому? Нам было смешно, что им смешно..  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> Где она сейчас? Хочу заснять.


  Последний раз видела в июне на пероне с поездом Одесса-Москва

----------


## CHAR

> Где она сейчас? Хочу заснять.


 ка обычно на прежнем месте........

----------


## Kertis

> ка обычно на прежнем месте........


 На привокзальной площади? :smileflag:

----------


## Прим Палвер

> ка обычно на прежнем месте........


 Прежнее место не одно, поэтому и спросил.
Где её видели последнее время?

----------


## CHAR

> На привокзальной площади?


 именно :smileflag:

----------


## Ulik

Раз пошла такая пьянка  :smileflag:  
Любимые:
Вус трапылось?
бекицер
где вы идете?
кецик
кисло в чубчик, кисло в борщ
слушайте сюда, слушайте здесь
фулюган

Список можно продолжать до бесконечности...

----------


## Fuchsia

Ой а это Вы о ком?

----------


## CHAR

> кисло в чубчик, кисло в борщ
> слушайте сюда,


 тока эти одесские.........а остольное полная туфта бесконечный тй наш

----------


## Corsar

Большинство из того что вы пишите умерло до моего рождения, так уже не говорят. Не надо писать воскрешать то чего уже нету. Мы и так узнаваемы.

----------


## CHAR

> Большинство из того что вы пишите умерло до моего рождения, так уже не говорят. Не надо писать воскрешать то чего уже нету. Мы и так узнаваемы.


 все новое это хорошо забытое старое

----------


## iva777

Девушки из Москвы подходят к будке, где продаются сигареты в центре Одессы - « Дайте паажалуйста 2 пачки LM" . Продавец из окошка - " Посиневшие закончились, остались только покрасневшие, если хотите, могу дать вам это удовольствие" реальная сцена, подслушанная на остановке недавно москвички просто рассмеялись, видимо там у них такие вопросы не задают :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> Большинство из того что вы пишите умерло до моего рождения, так уже не говорят. Не надо писать воскрешать то чего уже нету. Мы и так узнаваемы.


  Напиши то, что при твоем рождении и чем ты узнаваем в общении?  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

Когда отвечают вопросом на вопрос, то всегда вспоминают, что так в Одессе.

----------


## афера в юбке

> Девушки из Москвы подходят к будке, где продаются сигареты в центре Одессы - « Дайте паажалуйста 2 пачки LM" . Продавец из окошка - " Посиневшие закончились, остались только покрасневшие, если хотите, могу дать вам это удовольствие" реальная сцена, подслушанная на остановке недавно москвички просто рассмеялись, видимо там у них такие вопросы не задают


 прикольно
знаю,что там еще есть позелиневшие

----------


## Fuchsia

-Вы на следущей сходите?
-Да
-А те кто перед Вами сходит?
-Да!
-А те кто перед теме кто перед вами сходят?
-Да!!!
_Да? А Вы спрашивали? :smileflag:

----------


## Ulik

> тока эти одесские.........а остольное полная туфта бесконечный тй наш


 Туфта - для приезших и молоднячка. Да и не ваш я, слава Б-гу.

----------


## <<Arthur>>

> -Вы на следущей сходите?
> -Да
> -А те кто перед Вами сходит?
> -Да!
> -А те кто перед теме кто перед вами сходят?
> -Да!!!
> _Да? А Вы спрашивали?


 -Да!
-И что они вам ответили?  :smileflag:

----------


## Эшли

Ко мне в гости несколько лет назад приезжал москвич, ехал из аэропорта на такси, а вто время были перебои с бензином. Он срашивает у водителя:
-Как у Вас с бензином?
-С бензином - хорошо! Без бензина плохо!

----------


## Fuchsia

> Ко мне в гости несколько лет назад приезжал москвич, ехал из аэропорта на такси, а вто время были перебои с бензином. Он срашивает у водителя:
> -Как у Вас с бензином?
> -С бензином - хорошо! Без бензина плохо!


 -Как вы относитесь к животным?
-я к ним не отношусь :smileflag:

----------


## yaga

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=609

----------


## Cherry

> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=609


 Это просто книга.. а тут из повседневной жизни.. Ягуша, а ты что говоришь такого нашего?

----------


## yaga

:smileflag:  Усё, шо нада!

----------


## Deniska

"Пора уже кончать с этими одесскими штучками".
_(Из выступления 1-го секретаря ЦК КПУ В. Щербицкого)_ 
ВАС ЗДЕСЬ НЕ СТОЯЛО!
ВИРВАННЫЕ ГОДЫ.
ГДЕ ВИ ИДЁТЕ?
НАПХАТЬ
НЕ ФОНТАН
ОДИН В ОДЕССЕ!
РАЧКИ, которые креветки )
СИНИЕ, которые баклажаны
_("__Била на Привозе, купила два кило синих, сделаю рагу; кило бичков, старшеньких пожарю, а младшеньких отварю"_)
СЛУШАЙ СЮДА!
ПОЙТИ ТУДОЙ или СЮДОЙ
ТУХЕС
(_Нюма и Зюня сидят на скамеечке в скверике. Мимо проходит молодой человек в джинсах. На заднем кармане отчетливо видится "лейба": "ТЕХАС"._ 
_- Смотри, Нюма, ну и молодежь же неграмотная: уже и тухес стали с ошибками писать_.)
ЧТОБ Я ТАК ЖИЛ / ЧТОБ ТЫ ТАК ЖИЛ (между прочим, тоже две большие разницы)

----------


## CHAR

*вчера раки большие были по 5 ...........а сегодня маленькие по три.......*

----------


## Marilka

Была я как-то в гостях в Оренбурге. Сидим, мило беседуем. Звучит вопрос ко мне, ответ на который я не знаю. Догадайтесь с одного раза, что я ответила? Правильно, даже особо не задумываясь, отвечаю вопросом на впрос:
"*А я знаю?".*
Пауза. Я к своему удивлению замечаю, что мои собеседники терпеливо ждут продолжения фразы - что же такого я все-таки знаю?

----------


## Cherry

> Была я как-то в гостях в Оренбурге. Сидим, мило беседуем. Звучит вопрос ко мне, ответ на который я не знаю. Догадайтесь с одного раза, что я ответила? Правильно, даже особо не задумываясь, отвечаю вопросом на впрос:
> "*А я знаю?".*
> Пауза. Я к своему удивлению замечаю, что мои собеседники терпеливо ждут продолжения фразы - что же такого я все-таки знаю?


 Чисто наше!  :smileflag:

----------


## Tur

> ВИРВАННЫЕ ГОДЫ.
> НАПХАТЬ
> НЕ ФОНТАН
> СИНИЕ, которые баклажаны


 Неужели это только в Одессе? Я думал это общепринятое...

----------


## Corsar

Ну вот про бензин и животных - это одесситы. Вообще одесситы выделяются умением пошутить и быть оптимистом. Во всем плохом находить хорошее. А лучше всего определять одессита любовью к домам, паркам, пляжам, проспектам, горсаду, соборке, парку Победы, парку Шевченко и Черноморцу и т.п.

----------


## Паноптикум

По поводу "а я знеаю" только что поймала себя на мысли что действительно толкьо мы так говорим. а с виду так ведь понятно , правда ? :smileflag: )

----------


## Cherry

нигде базар не называется, как у нас - ПРИВОЗ

----------


## Cherry

> По поводу "а я знаю" только что поймала себя на мысли что действительно толкьо мы так говорим. а с виду так ведь понятно , правда ?)


  Конечно, нам всегда все понятно..  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

И ещё  синие ,   когда говоришь это слово при иногородних  - удивляются сильно и переспрашивают что это такое ?! 
 Меня всегда интересовало, что такое хамерцуцуль!? мама так говорит, как правильно пишется, не знаю, но звучит так  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> нигде базар не называется, как у нас - ПРИВОЗ


  ну почему же ? :smileflag:  Горбушка.

----------


## Cherry

> ну почему же ? Горбушка.


 Ну не ПРИВОЗ же?

----------


## Cherry

> И ещё  синие ,   когда говоришь это слово при иногородних  - удивляются сильно и переспрашивают что это такое ?! 
>  Меня всегда интересовало, что такое хамерцуцуль!? мама так говорит, как правильно пишется, не знаю, но звучит так


  Ну и что это? Может, у мамы легче спросить?  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> Ну и что это? Может, у мамы легче спросить?


  мама сама толком не знет :smileflag:  это изх её юности с еврейскими подружками :smileflag:  
лично я употребляю " система бекицер"

  по поводу привоза. у каждого своё происхожение названий а ? :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> мама сама толком не знет это изх её юности с еврейскими подружками 
> лично я употребляю " система бекицер"
> 
>   по поводу привоза. у каждого своё происхожение названий а ?


  Не, ПРИВОЗ чисто одесское исторически.. здесь ведь не про московское?  :smileflag:  Или ПРИВОЗом еще где-то что-то называют?

----------


## Паноптикум

ну и горбушка тоже ) чиса мааасковское

----------


## Прим Палвер

При чём здесь Масковскае?

----------


## !PUNISHER!

...не делайте мне нервы...
..вы играете на этой музыке(применимо ко всем инструментам)...
...эти слова не выходят из мой рот...
...с этот гешефт мы будем иметь хароший парнус...
рояль,пианино --фиртипьяно,бычки-бичьки(не путать с приезжими),крысы--крисы( не путать с плохими приезжими)....

----------


## Прим Палвер

лисапед
калидор

----------


## vinny jones

первое что приходит на ум из несказанного - мудебейцалы (яйца, причем далеко не куринные и не страусинные...)

----------


## pgas

Много интересного было высказано форумчанами в этой теме.
https://forumodua.com/archive/index.php/t-7823.html

----------


## Прим Палвер

Вот это сильно:

...Знаете, с какого люка правильно смотреть...
если даже в гипермаркете торгуетесь на кассе
если для вас является непроизносимым сочетание согласных "чт", и заменяется на "ш"
Ой что бы мне такое съесть, чтобы похудеть?
Если вы чувствуете некий стыд, когда на канале "интер" попадаете на передачу "Джентельмен Шоу" или еще какую-то с участием Филимонова и того жирного дядьки.
если знаете с какой стороны на ж/д вокзале слово "ВОКЗАЛ" на русском, а с какой - на украинском

----------


## Cherry

> Много интересного было высказано форумчанами в этой теме.
> https://forumodua.com/archive/index.php/t-7823.html


 Да, интересно.. Но наш тоже наполнится и без "если" 
Только в Одессе было кафе "Чернобыль" и только одесситы знали, почему оно так называлось в народе.. (официальное название было другое, но все его так прозвали) :smileflag:

----------


## Zoroff

сегодня вечером в маршрутке.
водитель притормаживает чтобы подобрать пассажиров (несколько женщин):
он - и где мы едем?
они- что?
он - где мы едем?
они-  
он - куда добраться хотите...
тетки явно не понимали привычные для нас обороты речи  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

*Zoroff*, супер, по нашему!!

----------


## Elenka

> Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас


 Кстати живет в моей парадной. Как-то приехал ко мне друг из Штатов, поднимается по лестнице, а она ему навстречу, и говорит: "Вы знаете, Америка заметает следы!".  Он так удивился, говорит - "Откуда она узнала, что я из Америки?"  :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

> Только в Одессе было кафе "Чернобыль" и только одесситы знали, почему оно так называлось в народе.. (официальное название было другое, но все его так прозвали)


 Слушай а ведь да :smileflag: Прочла и задумалась как над чем-то очень знакомым :smileflag: 
Находился он под рестораном Киев от того и был Чернобылем :smileflag:

----------


## asten11

> Кстати живет в моей парадной. Как-то приехал ко мне друг из Штатов, поднимается по лестнице, а она ему навстречу, и говорит: "Вы знаете, Америка заметает следы!".  Он так удивился, говорит - "Откуда она узнала, что я из Америки?"


 Эта бабулька пользуется международной звестностью)

----------


## Скрытик

> *вчера раки большие были по 5 ...........а сегодня маленькие по три.......*


 И шо делать? (это по сабжу)

Кстати -  раки уже таки снова по 5!

Вчера в Черноморке остановился на базарчике - скока спрашиваю? - "50 десяток", т.е. снова как в старые добрые времена  :smileflag: , тока за штучку.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Кстати живет в моей парадной. Как-то приехал ко мне друг из Штатов, поднимается по лестнице, а она ему навстречу, и говорит: "Вы знаете, Америка заметает следы!".  Он так удивился, говорит - "Откуда она узнала, что я из Америки?"


   Ух ты! это где такое , если не секрет? :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Вспомнила!

"Бора, види с мора"

----------


## Паноптикум

как мы  могли забыть про тухис ?!  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Sunset_Orange

> нигде базар не называется, как у нас - ПРИВОЗ


 более того, базаром они не называют базар в нашем понимании. у них сплошные..рынки.

----------


## Прим Палвер

Elenka, признавайся, где бабка живёт!

----------


## Lenka_X

- Насыпь мне кушать! (оказывается нужно говорить накласть  )
- Это кипяток? (на ХОЛОДНУЮ кипяченную воду)

а еще...  Московский работодатель "реально валяется" когда я говорю:
- Да, не Вопрос! (и что в этом такого  )

----------


## CyXaPb

вася не гони  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Паноптикум

не вопрос это разве наше?

----------


## Black_Panther

"холодно в голову"
"поставила сушить шнурки"
"насыпала Борщ"
"Соничка уберите свои "окорочка" (ящики с окорочками) с прохода, а то иначе я свою марвовь провезти не смогу "
"Рыба Первой, Второй и ТретЬей свежести"
"Какие это грибы? - свеже сухенные"

----------


## Паноптикум

да да ) к холодно в голову могу добавить " холодно в ноги" только недавно узнала что НЕТ такого выражения) замерзли ноги :smileflag: 
 ещё вспомнила  "вейзмер"

----------


## Прим Палвер

> "Рыба... "


 Разве не Булгаков?

----------


## Deniska

Конечно, Булгаков.
"Свежесть бывает только одна -- первая, она же и последняя. А если осетрина второй свежести, то это означает, что она тухлая!"

----------


## Deniska

> ещё вспомнила "вейзмер"


 Правильно "ВЕЙ З МИР", иврит, аналогичное нашему "Боже мой!"

----------


## Cherry

"насыпала Борщ" - только так и употребляем..)))

----------


## Cherry

И где здесь вход в туда? - сегодняшняя фраза..

----------


## Marilka

Мы очень часто даже не задумываемся о наших "крылатых" выражениях, не замечаем их, так они естественно входят в нашу речь. Поэтому очень интересно наблюдать реакцию неодесситов на наши обыденные фразы.
Моих гостей очень веселит подход Одесситов к кульминации своего рассказа фразой : "*И шо ты знаешь? Он(а) таки да..."*.
Попробуйте, проговорите это вслух - неужели никто ни разу так не говорил? Не поверю. Ибо это наше. :smileflag:

----------


## Black_Panther

Одесса есть , была и будет- -  -  и ни кто ее не изменит!!!

----------


## Cherry

а кто спорит?

----------


## Скрытик

> а кто спорит?


 Да никто не спорит - только быдло пытается построить ее под себя

----------


## encephalon

вырезали аппендицит

----------


## Zlun

как-то услышлал на барахолке у Нового Базара беседу двух тамошних торговцев

- Леня! Дай меня рубель я тебе что-то скажу!
-А почему рубель?
- Ну надо же с чего-то начать?

----------


## ser-max

а еще .. я впервые в Одессе услышал что ПШЁНКА.. это вареная кукуруза.. 
воть

----------


## Zlun

А *не вашее дело?* каково?

----------


## Iрися

Вчора тусовалася на одному київському каналі. так там постійно всякі різні жарти були. І надзвичайно багато аля одеських, проте якось не в тему вони були сказані і не по-справжньому... Аж дивно, що нас сприймають так... Але приємно, що копіюють.

До речі, прочитала і зрозуміла, що багато різних зворотів таки є власне нашими і я аналогічно ніколи не думала, що в них є щось дивне.
І слова "а я знаю?!" вбили. Так постійно кажу...

----------


## Bramble

Эта семерочка идет на восьмерочку, которая полная девятка!
Фраза, услышанная на седьмом. Кто догадается, о чем речь? :smileflag:

----------


## Iрися

З нових одеських слів - альфатер.
В різних куточках України мене ніхто не розумів про шо я, коли питла про альтфатери... Ну ніде так смітники не називають...

----------


## Demagog

> З нових одеських слів - альфатер.
> В різних куточках України мене ніхто не розумів про шо я, коли питла про альтфатери... Ну ніде так смітники не називають...


 Так Альтфатер - це назва компанії, яка першою в Одесі ці смітники встановлювала. На них було написано назву компанії, так і прилипло. Не дивно, що в інших містах ця компанія не діяла і про неї не знають.

----------


## Iрися

> Так Альтфатер - це назва компанії, яка першою в Одесі ці смітники встановлювала. На них було написано назву компанії, так і прилипло. Не дивно, що в інших містах ця компанія не діяла і про неї не знають.


 Я це знаю... Ми ж тут про слова суто наші...
От і згадала...

----------


## Zlun

Возможно, это будет кому-то интересно......

Если полистать путеводители по Киеву конца позапрошлого, начала прошлого века, то можно найти там возмущенные статьи по-поводу тогдашнего кивского суржика. Т.е. языка исковерканного представителями  различных национальностей (скажем так) который процветал на Подоле и аналогичных местах. Выражения один в один одесские.Тогда пытались с этим бороться. А в Одессе больше вспоминают сейчас этот язык и пытаются возрождать, как местное достояние. Он умер вместе с Молдованкой и пересыпью, где практически не осталось коренных жителей...

----------


## Bramble

Zlun, в Киеве было много евреев, как и в Одессе. Отсюда "шмотки", "бебехи", "шматье" и пр.
Мама (киевлянка) помнит время, когда на остановках и в транспорте часто был слышен идиш. Кстати, с выездом евреев, не только у нас исчезают словечки из идиша. В Израиле, насколько я знаю, идиш не приветствуется - там иврит...
Вот еще по сабжу вспомнилось: 
Еще, только в Одессе говорят «виньетка»! Сильно удивилась, когда услышала, что так назвали выпускной альбом. Кстати, «сильно удивилась» - это тоже по-одесски. В других местах сказали бы «очень удивилась».

----------


## Zlun

Да, в этих книгах так и было написано. Я просто не стал писать, т.к. тутприсутствуют люди подверженные мании антисемитизма.

----------


## Demagog

Вспомнил еще из идиша - ХАЛОЙМЕЗ.
Кстати, "балбес" тоже от туда.

----------


## Zlun

А вот слово  ГАЛАТЫН откуда? Его часто употребляла моя бабушка....

----------


## Demagog

> А вот слово  ГАЛАТЫН откуда? Его часто употребляла моя бабушка....


 Впервые слышу. Каково его значение?

----------


## Zlun

Что-то вроде жлоба, но более маленькое верткое. Но такое же тупое. При этом, смотрит, хватает еду, таращит глаза, как галатын.

----------


## Эшли

У нас в старом моем дворе употребляли словечко "мишпуха" когда хотели скахзать о родственниках, близких.
А любимое ругательное слово моей прабабушки-мерзавка!

----------


## Паноптикум

не только в вашем дворе ) я тоже его юзаю)

----------


## Прим Палвер

> Да, в этих книгах так и было написано. Я просто не стал писать, т.к. тутприсутствуют люди подверженные мании антисемитизма.


 Я, например, антисионист...

----------


## abrakadabra

а эмалированные таблички с типографским шрифтом- В ПОДВОРОТНЕ ТРУСИТЬ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ

только одесситам доступен смысл...

----------


## Прим Палвер

Рядом с выездом из дворов Молдаванки или Центра:
"Стоянка машин запрещена!
Штраф 100 грн!"

(кто, интересно, штрафовать будет?
Кто-то видел такое в других городах?)

----------


## Zoroff

> Эта семерочка идет на восьмерочку, которая полная девятка!
> Фраза, услышанная на седьмом. Кто догадается, о чем речь?


 размеры женской обуви?

----------


## KSS26

Bramble
Девятка?! А такие бывают?  :smileflag:

----------


## Lind

> Эта семерочка идет на восьмерочку, которая полная девятка!
> Фраза, услышанная на седьмом. Кто догадается, о чем речь?


  Неужели трусы ? :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

хрудь?

----------


## Прим Палвер

Грудь девятка?!!
Это не Одесса тогда, а Рио!

----------


## La-olya

В прошлом году прочитала на альтфатере в районе площади потемкинцев "открой крышечку и найди себе приз сам" - молодцы, одесситы... : )))

----------


## Oldman

А как же "Ой, я Вас умоляю"?

----------


## Cherry

> А как же "Ой, я Вас умоляю"?


 второй топик в этой теме..))  :smileflag:

----------


## Kertis

Остановите на углу Карла Марла.... :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

Разговор с водителем
-Мне пожалуйста на конец Черняховского
-Мадам он так давно умер что и не знаю куда Вас отвезти :smileflag: 

-Мне на генерала угол Петрова пожалуйста
-Знаете угол очень тупой я затрудняюсь :smileflag:

----------


## kasim

Не хочется никого обижать - я сам одессит, и тоже говорю "и шо вы думете", "где вы едете", "оно вам надо", "а я знаю", халоймес и т.д и т.п. Но дело в том что никакого исключительно одесского языкового колорита не существует. Так называемая "южная рэчь" характерна для всех городов и городков в Украине, где евреи обильно селились вместе с украинцами. Представление об этих словечках, как о чем-то исключительно одесском сотворены Бабелем и впоследствии раздуты поколением шестидесятников вроде Жванецкого, Хаита, Филимонова и прочей шушеры. А все эти "наши" словечки и фразочки могут не понять в Донецке или во Львове, но прекрасно поймут в Жмеринке и Бердичеве. Единственное, что нас действительно отличает - так это интонации. Только не надо утрировать.   Что же касается всех этих хрестоматийных случаев с продавцами на рынках, в ларьках, с водителями маршруток... Так трудно припомнить, когда это были такие времена, чтобы на маршрутках рулили кренные одесситы, а за "привоз" - вообще молчу. Просто многие приезжие, наглядевшись на всех этих долбаных Филимовновых, начинают усиленно изображать из себя одесситов - таких какими видели их в тупых юморных передачах. Скажем, слово "мадам" (из предыдущего поста) никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет...

----------


## Fuchsia

> Представление об этих словечках, как о чем-то исключительно одесском сотворены Бабелем и впоследствии раздуты поколением шестидесятников вроде Жванецкого, Хаита, Филимонова и прочей шушеры.


 Думаю не стоит Жванецкого,Хаита и Филимонова называть шушерой!




> наглядевшись на всех этих долбаных Филимовновых,


 А чем собственно он Вам так не мил?Второй раз это уже режет глаз




> Скажем, слово "мадам" (из предыдущего поста) никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет...


 Выйдите на Привоз еще не то услышите.
О здравом уме бы не рассуждала, после Вашего поста сомневаюсь в том что он присутствует!

Речь видоизменяется но отрицать присутствия колорита именно одесской речи тем более так категорично нельзя!

----------


## kasim

Филимоновы и прочие противны тем, что искажают представление об Одессе. И когда приезжаешь, скажем, в Киев, то все окружающие почему-то ожидают, что ты должен кривлятся и сыпать этими милыми безграмотностями. И скажите еще: где вы видели одесситов на Привозе? И вчем колорит, кроме всех этих отнюдь не уникальных общеевреских словечек? А удивлятся наличию слов "поц" и "мудебейцалы" в нашей речи, это как в классическом примере с младенцем, который навалив первую кучу, уверен, что никто до него этого не делал. Почаще выезжайте в другие города (не мегаполисы и столицы). Я ж говорю отличает нас от прочих русскоговорящих только интонация, и то - распознать ее у многих очень тяжко.

----------


## smi

Настоящего одессита отличает даже не то, как он говорит, а то как он относится к окружающему миру. Если Вы проживете в этом городе достаточное количество лет, Вы станете воспринимать мир совсем по-другому. Когда-то очень давно в свои 17, я тоже думал что Одесса уже не та, что настоящих одесситов раз-два и обчелся. Но скажу Вам что если Вы живете в Этом городе, то впитаете дух Его только через много лет. Да, конечно, многие, кто приезжает сюда жить, пытается применять в разговоре одесские выражения, чтобы быстрее вжиться в Этот город.Но если Вы не думаете по одесски, иронично по отношению к себе и к жизни, никакие слова не сделают из Вас Одессита. Вот kasim хоть и живет в Одессе и употребляет одесские выражения истинным одесситом не является, поскольку не может позволить себе иронически смотреть на этот мир. Мне например тоже не нравится передача "Джентельмен Шоу", да и вообще 96% юмористических передач мне не нравится, но это еще не повод лить грязь на людей которые ее делают. Это в конце концов их бизнес, они на этом делают деньги. И многие Вам скажут, что работа, которая приносит деньги и работа, которая приносит удовольствие - это две большие разницы.

----------


## Corsar

Согласен с Касимом, я не слышал уже давно никаких "одесских штучек". Хотя сам родился и прожил всю жизнь в Одессе. И действительно напрягает, чт ов други городах от тебя ждут постоянно юмора как и у нас, если знают что в квн играешь, то все - а ну пошути, а не пошутил, та ну ты не квнщик...

----------


## Iрися

> Согласен с Касимом, я не слышал уже давно никаких "одесских штучек". Хотя сам родился и прожил всю жизнь в Одессе. И действительно напрягает, чт ов други городах от тебя ждут постоянно юмора как и у нас, если знают что в квн играешь, то все - а ну пошути, а не пошутил, та ну ты не квнщик...


 ага...  Це реально напрягає.
Так, в мене є почуття гумору і я можу класно пожартувати, але ж це НОРМАЛЬНЕ почуття гумору, без якихось таких особливостей як у Філімонова. Нічого проти його передачі не маю, але...

А що мені найбільше подобається в нас, в одеситах, так це здоровий пофігізм та вміння знайти де буде добре собі за будь-якої ситуації.

----------


## Sunset_Orange

а чего напрягает? ты ж не клоун и не шут, чтобы шутить по заказу.
посылай на 3 буквы таких ожидающих юмора.

----------


## Bunny1986

Слышала еще:
- пройти через туда;
- ихний
Ну и легендарная Малая Арнаутская и Привоз

----------


## Fuchsia

> Согласен с Касимом, я не слышал уже давно никаких "одесских штучек". Хотя сам родился и прожил всю жизнь в Одессе. И действительно напрягает, чт ов други городах от тебя ждут постоянно юмора как и у нас, если знают что в квн играешь, то все - а ну пошути, а не пошутил, та ну ты не квнщик...


 Люди они разные и от того нестоит с агрессией воспринимать всех остальных :smileflag: 
Шарман одесситов не в том что специально акцент культивировать и рисоваться им а в том чтобы на нем думать :smileflag: 
Вы прислушайтесь и нет нет да и проскользнет где-нить чисто одесский сленг :smileflag: Ведь только в этом городе с его наделеными чувством юмора жителями можно зайти в туалет райадминистрации и начав вертеть головой в поисках крючка для сумки обнаружить надпись на двери "Держи в зубах",только в этом городе можно повысить настроение просто пройдя по улице и вслушиваясь в разговоры местных жителей,только в этом городе так отвечают на вопрос о месторасположении того или иного объекта...и поверьте есть масса прелестей которые нужно видеть и хотеть услышать .А если подходить к вопросу так что всё и все вокруг шушера то и не стоит в этом городе жить, как и писать о нем...

----------


## Fuchsia

> а чего напрягает? ты ж не клоун и не шут, чтобы шутить по заказу.
> посылай на 3 буквы таких ожидающих юмора.


 Знаете я вообще не могу представить чтобы меня попросили пошутить :smileflag: 
Это как-то само собой а если просят значит действительно либо надо отсылать либо идти на арену цирка :smileflag: 

Был как-то случай. Приехали как-то в Киев с моей  знакомой. Девушка не из Одессы но вот живет здесь уже лет 10.Только встретились с киевлянами,знакомая моя начала кривлять язык пошло выдавая одесский акцент. Выглядело это комично и даже мерзковато. Народ смеялся от души.А потом вдруг вопрос мне задали-ты что не одесситка.Пришлось ответить что не все одесситы умеют так подражать интонациям и коньюктурам местной речи :smileflag:

----------


## fornox

А вот моих Питерский гостей очень удивило предложение пойти на Куяльник, пока я им не объяснил что первая буква “К” а не “Х” не соглашались. Они как сувенир набрали там грязи и купили минералку, чтоб в Питере показать и сказать это с одесского “–уяльника”.  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> А вот моих Питерский гостей очень удивило предложение пойти на Куяльник, пока я им не объяснил что первая буква “К” а не “Х” не соглашались. Они как сувенир набрали там грязи и купили минералку, чтоб в Питере показать и сказать это с одесского “–уяльника”.


 Интересно, они не придумали из чего грязь была? :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

да, это точно, коньяк не пьют.. ни возле там, ни возле тут. :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

В веселом настроени в Киеве на рынке спросила почем у них птичка (имея ввиду конечно курицу)бедную даму за прилавком чуть кондрат не схватил все не могла понять что продать и на чем заработать :smileflag:

----------


## yaMaika

> Неужели это только в Одессе? Я думал это общепринятое...


 на счет "Не фонтан" ... а кто-то знает откуда взялась эта фраза?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

НЕ ФОНТАН - когда-то в Одессе были перебои с водой. И биндюжники, набирая воду в ближайшей канаве и развозя ее по домам, рекламировали ее как самую лучшую, "фонтанскую" с ... станции Фонтана. Принося домой одесситы пробовали воду и (как и теперь, но уже по другим причинам) говорили: "Не фонтан!"

----------


## Fuchsia

Это и многое другое можно найти в словаре одесских слов с объяснениями :smileflag: http://www.1april.od.ua/voc/a.html

----------


## Паноптикум

о! спасибо за словарь!

----------


## Fuchsia

Не стоит благодарности :smileflag:

----------


## NRG

> Не стоит благодарности


 Стоит, стоит, и  еще как
(гусарам либо правильно ставить ударения, либо сдохнуть и не отсвечивать)  :smileflag:

----------


## VOD

вот неплохая база:
http://www.odessit.com/databases/dcread.shtml

----------


## Cherry

Та интересней же не подборки, а кто что говорит сегодня в Одессе, из реальности..

----------


## шура  балаганов

> Та интересней же не подборки, а кто что говорит сегодня в Одессе, из реальности..


 Так,навскидку:
У тибе,шо ,повылазило? - когда кто-то случайно наступил на ногу,или зазевался и чуть не переехала  машина. Та  хто ты такой?!- выяснение отношений(начало).Бора,ты мине устал своей волнующей ревностью - разговор  пожилых  супругов  с Пересыпи(дворы).Ой,та шо вы мине лечите - недоверие к собеседнику.Шоб ты был здоров! -пожелание обратного(шутливое) .

----------


## Cherry

> Так,навскидку:
> У тибе,шо ,повылазило? - когда кто-то случайно наступил на ногу,или зазевался и чуть не переехала  машина. Та  хто ты такой?!- выяснение отношений(начало).Бора,ты мине устал своей волнующей ревностью - разговор  пожилых  супругов  с Пересыпи(дворы).Ой,та шо вы мине лечите - недоверие к собеседнику.Шоб ты был здоров! -пожелание обратного(шутливое) .


 Молодец, Шурик..  

Сегодня в маршрутке:
- Возьмите денежку.
- Та я немножко занят..  :smileflag:

----------


## Iрися

Згадала прикольну типово одеську ситуацію. 
195 маршрутка вранці. Всі, хто коли-небудь їздив в ній вранці знають, що туди забиваються здебільшого студенти ОНУ і взагалі ті, хто працює на Французькому. 
Стандартна ситуація. Повна маршрутка. Заходить водій, обертається до салону і питає: всі на Французький?! Хто каже "да", хто просто мовчить... 
Коротше, водій від'їжджаї і не підіймається на Софійвську, а їде прямо (стандартний маршрут в такому випадку - через Морвокзал, Польський спуск і Потмі прямо на Французький). Доїжджає до світлофора. Стає. І тут голос з кінця маршрутки з типово одеською інтонацією: Молодой человек, а мы что, на Привоз не едем?!
Водій: А что, кому-то надо?!
Жіночка: Да, мне.
Водій: Я же спрашивал!!! ПОЧЕМУ ВЫ МОЛЧАЛИ!!!!
Жіночка: А я думала Вы шутите...
Водій: Я Вам тут что, Петросяном работаю на пол ставки?!

Коротше, від цього діалогу лежала вся маршрутка. Потім водій матюкаючи все на світі виїжджав на Привоз, а жіночка щиро дивувалася, що ж такого дивного вона зробила...
А взагалі, одеський транспорт - це окрема тема для розмови...

----------


## шура  балаганов

> Згадала прикольну типово одеську ситуацію. 
> 195 маршрутка вранці. Всі, хто коли-небудь їздив в ній вранці знають, що туди забиваються здебільшого студенти ОНУ і взагалі ті, хто працює на Французькому. 
> Стандартна ситуація. Повна маршрутка. Заходить водій, обертається до салону і питає: всі на Французький?! Хто каже "да", хто просто мовчить... 
> Коротше, водій від'їжджаї і не підіймається на Софійвську, а їде прямо (стандартний маршрут в такому випадку - через Морвокзал, Польський спуск і Потмі прямо на Французький). Доїжджає до світлофора. Стає. І тут голос з кінця маршрутки з типово одеською інтонацією: Молодой человек, а мы что, на Привоз не едем?!
> Водій: А что, кому-то надо?!
> Жіночка: Да, мне.
> Водій: Я же спрашивал!!! ПОЧЕМУ ВЫ МОЛЧАЛИ!!!!
> Жіночка: А я думала Вы шутите...
> Водій: Я Вам тут что, Петросяном работаю на пол ставки?!
> ...


 Реальный диалог в трамвае: - Молодой человек,ви шо ,не виходите?!  - Выхожу...... С надрывом: - Так шо ж ви молчите?!!

----------


## Паноптикум

сегодня в Аркадии мамаша  с 3мя детьми обращается к дочке лет 5, которая стоит , одев на себя круг и опирается на переодевелку " Дина, ты сосвсем дура! прекрати так делать!"

----------


## PASHASV

Реальный случай.
Киев, вокзал, стою я (Я) в очереди за билетом в Одессу, за мной стоит мужик (Он), разговорились....

.................
(Я)   - Это таки две большие разницы !
(Он) - Разница бывает одна.... !!!!
(Я)   - Это у вас она одна, а у нас их две и они очень большие !!!
 :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Oldmanша

Сегодня в районе Привоза, тетенька на лотке рассматривает моток веревки.
Тетенька - Девушка, это бельевая веревка?
Продавец - Повесите бельё  - будет бельевая! 
 :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

ВЫ не хоронили в августе в Одессе ....
ах Вы нехоронили в августе в Одессе....
Вы пол жизни потеряли

----------


## Oldmanша

> ВЫ не хоронили в августе в Одессе ....
> ах Вы нехоронили в августе в Одессе....
> Вы пол жизни потеряли


 Жванецкий как специально предназначен для цитирования в этой теме

----------


## Ananda Soul

Вчера встречала с жд вокзала родственника. Сели в троллейбус. Обилечивает кондуктор.. ну как обычно:
- Билетики покупаем, кто зашел оплатите проезд.
тут в конце троллейбкса люди с сумками большими, она к ним подходит:
- А шо это вы так расселись, щаз буду сумки обелечивать!

----------


## CHAR

еду в маршрутке.....

она - НА ОСТАНОВКЕ!!!!!!! (истерическим криком)
 я   - девушка не кричите водителя разбудете.......

........................................

 в тролейбусе......

- Ваш билетик....
- а ваш???!!!
-я кондуктор.....
-ну и что  ?!
- я не должна платить!!!!!!
-а я єлектрик.....так что мне теперь за свет не платить.. :smileflag:

----------


## Эшли

Все знают что в Одессе любят на вопрос отвечать вопросом. Реальный разговор на плитах в Аркадии неделю назад. Два рыбака.
_Вы не дадите мне червячка?
_А Вам надо червячка?

----------


## JIacKaBbIu DywuTeJIb

> Все знают что в Одессе любят на вопрос отвечать вопросом. Реальный разговор на плитах в Аркадии неделю назад. Два рыбака.
> _Вы не дадите мне червячка?
> _А Вам надо червячка?


 =))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Voland

> Здесь всегда говорят ОдЕсса, а не ОдЭсса


 Мои бабушки говорили Одэсса, а они были коренные одесситки, хотя...я с детства раздражался когда они так говорили и поправлял их  :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

> Мои бабушки говорили Одэсса, а они были коренные одесситки, хотя...я с детства раздражался когда они так говорили и поправлял их


 вопросом на вопрос :smileflag:  а как поправляли? :smileflag: ))

----------


## Voland

> вопросом на вопрос а как поправляли?))


 Говорил передразнивая; - Не Одэса, а ОдЕсса!!!)))

----------


## elektrovoz

Царафан

----------


## Cherry

Сегодня разговор двух:

- Ну и когда мы празднуем твой праздник освобождения Одессы?
- Ты что, сегодня день независимости..А день освобождения Одессы 10  Апреля..
- Мда.. 

Только настоящие одесситы празднуют еще один день освобождения в августе..)))  И знают почему и от кого

----------


## PASHASV

а я привык произносить АдЕсса  :smileflag:

----------


## RoadHog

Уезжали из Кишенева в Одессу и молдоване сели возле нас на скамейке и заполняют какие-то бумажки для границы. И тетка сыну: "Сына, пиши адресс проживания - Одэсса...". Я тихо, корешу:"Ненавижу когда так говорят. Одесса правильно"
Думал тетка не услышит, а она мне - "Значит вы едете в Одессу, а мы в Одэсу" Мой друг: "Так вам таки на другой автобус тогда нада" На что молдавские сотоварищи чего-то очень долго смеялись...

Вчера телефон:
-Алло
-Ну что?
-А что?
-Да ниче, ошиблась наверное, извините.

Немного раньше:
-Алло, Вася?
-Нет, не Вася
-А хто это?
-А хто вам нужен?...

----------


## MixaniK

Пойду на Пгивоз, возьму рИбу - бИчков.

----------


## Alexandr

> Мои бабушки говорили Одэсса, а они были коренные одесситки.


 Там присутствовал особый акцент.

----------


## АТ

> Мои бабушки говорили Одэсса, а они были коренные одесситки, ...


  Наверно, они говорили "Одэса".
Мода  на "Адесса" появилась уже после войны. Где-то в пятидесятые годы или позже.

----------


## LACOSTE

Меня узнают по фразе:"таки да!"

----------


## vinny jones

> Меня узнают по фразе:"таки да!"


 ага, есть такое дело... и вообще в других городах очень часто приходится слышать, что, оказывается, у меня одесский акцент... хотя я почему-то этого не замечал никогда... =)

----------


## Cherry

> ага, есть такое дело... и вообще в других городах очень часто приходится слышать, что, оказывается, у меня одесский акцент... хотя я почему-то этого не замечал никогда... =)


 это естественное состояние, меня тоже просят на бис поговорить по-нашему в Киеве.. Им хочется слушать, а я их не понимаю, чего здесь такого..

----------


## Corsar

Что-то я не замечал, чтобы в другиз городах люди обращали внимание на "одесский" акцент, а есть вообще такой?

----------


## Cherry

> Что-то я не замечал, чтобы в другиз городах люди обращали внимание на "одесский" акцент, а есть вообще такой?


 Есть, если говорят

----------


## Almond

А моя бабушка, когда сердилась на меня, говорила "мишигинэ".
И еще "Я тебе говорила за эту соседку? Нет? Так расскажу."

----------


## Delicious

ну немного отойду от темы "как говорят у нас в Одессе",а скажу в общем про Украину.Просто недавно приезжала подруга с Москвы и она очень долго смеялась с таких слов как ЗАПАЛЬНИЧКА(зажигалка),ХМАРОЧОС(небоскрёб),АВЖЕЖ(к  онечно(сама умираю с этого слова)).А название фильма МОЛЧИ В ТРЯПОЧКУ на украинском звучит как СТУЛИ ПЕЛЬКУ!

----------


## CHAR

> ну немного отойду от темы "как говорят у нас в Одессе",а скажу в общем про Украину.Просто недавно приезжала подруга с Москвы и она очень долго смеялась с таких слов как ЗАПАЛЬНИЧКА(зажигалка),ХМАРОЧОС(небоскрёб),АВЖЕЖ(к  онечно(сама умираю с этого слова)).А название фильма МОЛЧИ В ТРЯПОЧКУ на украинском звучит как СТУЛИ ПЕЛЬКУ!


 я когда приезжаю в москву.......я просто умераю с их акцента.....

----------


## Ant

Пассажир:
- Мне на ВоровскОго Ленина

----------


## Bunny1986

> Пассажир:
> - Мне на ВоровскОго Ленина


 Ну старые названия применяют во многих городах!

----------


## Cherry

> Ну старые названия применяют во многих городах!


 шутка была в ударении :smileflag:

----------


## UncleSam

Ну вот у меня в подписи совершенно одесская фраза. И когда вы ее слышали последний раз?
А вообще найдите запись Жванецкого "ход-ход-ход, одесский пароход" (только оригинальную, в его собственном исполнении) - это можно слушать 1000 раз и каждый раз смеяться, это квинтэссенция одесского разговора и одесского характера.

----------


## Ant

Он ее исполнял несколько раз. Но с первым исполнением на пассажирском судне никак не сравнится. Тут Вы правы! Там у него был кураж!

----------


## ooo

> ну немного отойду от темы "как говорят у нас в Одессе",а скажу в общем про Украину.Просто недавно приезжала подруга с Москвы и она очень долго смеялась с таких слов как ЗАПАЛЬНИЧКА(зажигалка),ХМАРОЧОС(небоскрёб),АВЖЕЖ(к  онечно(сама умираю с этого слова)).А название фильма МОЛЧИ В ТРЯПОЧКУ на украинском звучит как СТУЛИ ПЕЛЬКУ!


 В свое время гостившие в Одессе родственники были в недоумении от афиши кинотеатра "Засада для кішок" причем в слове кішок  ударение делали на втором слоге...

----------


## leopold

Были мы как-то с другом во Львове. Захотели пить, зашли в магазин. Он говорит: "Дайте бутылку Куяльника." И показывает на какую-то минеральную воду. В глазах продавщицы немой вопрос и ноль движения. И мы не понимаем-Что непонятно? Тут до меня дошло, что у них Куяльник- это не минералка. Это наше, одесское!

----------


## asv

> -Вы на следущей сходите?
> -Да
> -А те кто перед Вами сходит?
> -Да!
> -А те кто перед теме кто перед вами сходят?
> -Да!!!
> _Да? А Вы спрашивали?


 
И что они сказали!?

----------


## Alexandr

> Были мы как-то с другом во Львове. Захотели пить, зашли в магазин. Он говорит: "Дайте бутылку Куяльника." И показывает на какую-то минеральную воду. В глазах продавщицы немой вопрос и ноль движения. И мы не понимаем-Что непонятно? Тут до меня дошло, что у них Куяльник- это не минералка. Это наше, одесское!


 Да и у нас - это определенная минаралка, просто в других городах ее практически не знают как воду. Только как курорт. Вы же на "Есентуки" не говорите "Боржом"?

----------


## asv

Скажем, слово "мадам" (из предыдущего поста) никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет...[/QUOTE]

Неправда! Я часто употребляю это слово! А что, "женщина" лучше!?

----------


## Dema

Лето! Солнце! Жарко! Трамвай (кажись 3-й точно не помню)! Год 86!
На креслах (пластиковых) живописная парочка - старые добрые настоящие евреи (интеллигентные) , я студент, с другом стим рядом! Диалог-ОН: "Хорошо, что мы не взяли сегодня зонтик"
ОНА:Милая улыбка в ответ.
Именно тогда я понял как мало нужно человеку для счастья! :smileflag:

----------


## Лола

> Скажем, слово "мадам" (из предыдущего поста) никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет...


 Неправда! Я часто употребляю это слово! А что, "женщина" лучше!?[/QUOTE]
Мне нравится, как некоторые коворят БАРЫШНЯ.........

----------


## Alexandr

> Неправда! Я часто употребляю это слово! А что, "женщина" лучше!?


 


> Мне нравится, как некоторые коворят БАРЫШНЯ.........


 Барышня - это все-таки ближе к девушке, а состоявшаяся - мадам  :smileflag:  .

----------


## Девушка-Радость

Мне нравятся выражения:
_Где начинается ПосКот ,там заканчивается Любовь!"
"У них свои ЗАБУБОНЫ"
"Таки Да"
"Таки Нет"_

----------


## Fuchsia

> Мне нравятся выражения:
> _Где начинается ПосКот ,там заканчивается Любовь!"
> "У них свои ЗАБУБОНЫ"
> "Таки Да"
> "Таки Нет"_


 Еще ты мне открыла в этом году истину то что слово из трех букв говорящее о посещении одесского цирка есть только в этом городе :smileflag:

----------


## манДАРИНкА

А я маршрутке видела объявление- " Уважаемые пассажиры, убедительная просьба есть конфеты в обертках, а семечки - в шкарлупке. Спасибо. Смачного"

----------


## stim

"Хлопнешь дверью - умрешь от мортировки" - The best!

----------


## Fuchsia

> Барышня - это все-таки ближе к девушке, а состоявшаяся - мадам  .


 Состоявшаяся в чем и на сколько? :smileflag:

----------


## Shakira

А  моя  бабушка  говорила  о человеке  который  ей надоел так  : "  Ой он  меня  в  Одессе  держит"

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще ты мне открыла в этом году истину то что слово из трех букв говорящее о посещении одесского цирка есть только в этом городе


 Ну почему - в Омске, к примеру тоже есть такие люди  :smileflag:

----------


## Bunny1986

А кто-нибудь видел, в других городах в маршрутках есть надписи типа: "Место для удара головой", "Чем тише скажете, тем дальне проедете" и др.?

----------


## BapoHka

нравится говорить слово "благодарствую" вместо обычного "спасибо"

----------


## Alexandr

> Еще ты мне открыла в этом году истину то что слово из трех букв говорящее о посещении одесского цирка есть только в этом городе


 А это неправда. Действительно, во многих городах этого слова не знают, но уверяю Вас, в Умани знают (ну и в городах, где много евреев).

----------


## Tur

На привокзальной площади, мужик проорал в мегафон, видимо, задолбавшись под конец дня:

Маршрутка "куда-нибудь", подходим садиимся "куда-нибудь"

----------


## Oldmanша

> _"У них свои ЗАБУБОНЫ"_


 "забубон" - искаженное суржиком  украинское слово "забобон", что по-русски значит "суеверие". Никакое это не одесское слово, а совсем даже наоборот  :smileflag:

----------


## Oldmanша

> А это неправда. Действительно, во многих городах этого слова не знают, но уверяю Вас, в Умани знают (ну и в городах, где много евреев).


 Насколько мне известно - это слово прямое заимствование из идиша (или иврита? нет, все-таки, скорее идиша  :smileflag:  ), где оно имело четкое значение. И распространено оно везде, где были большие еврейские диаспоры. 
Перевод на русский - всё то же сакраментальное слово из трех букв - но уже русское ( то, что на заборе написано  :smileflag:  ). А с течением времени (и поскольку оно звучало менее ругательно) оно стало менее обидным, нежели слово русское. И стало обозначать человека ... черт, как сказать, чтоб без МОДа... ненормального, тупого, глупого. В русском языке, мне кажется, есть полный аналог, но он связан с женским родом - "при..."

----------


## Cherry

И где ты знаешь это будет?  (где видно, что ты знаешь, что это точно будет) :smileflag:

----------


## АТ

> "забубон" - искаженное суржиком  украинское слово "забобон", что по-русски значит "суеверие". Никакое это не одесское слово, а совсем даже наоборот


 Наверное, слово "забобон" всё-таки одесское. Потому что в украинском языке есть только слово "забобоны".

----------


## Oldmanша

> Наверное, слово "забобон" всё-таки одесское. Потому что в украинском языке есть только слово "забобоны".


 Ничего подобного. Т.е. "забобони" в единственном числе не используется??? 
Слово "забобон" как раз единственное число от слова "забобони".
Берем словарик... Хотя бы вот этот  http://www.slovnyk.org.ua
Вводим слово "забобон"... Получаем перевод на русский - "предрассудок".

----------


## АТ

> Ничего подобного. Т.е. "забобони" в единственном числе не используется??? 
> Слово "забобон" как раз единственное число от слова "забобони".
> Берем словарик... Хотя бы вот этот  http://www.slovnyk.org.ua
> Вводим слово "забобон"... Получаем перевод на русский - "предрассудок".


 Попробуйте проделать то же самое со словом "штаны". Может, из него тоже "брюк" получится?

----------


## Angel Fly

AТ: если долго мучаться,что нибудь получится...

----------


## Лола

> Попробуйте проделать то же самое со словом "штаны". Может, из него тоже "брюк" получится?


 нет, элегантные шорты

----------


## Oldmanша

> Попробуйте проделать то же самое со словом "штаны". Может, из него тоже "брюк" получится?


 Благодарю, учитель
Смайлика с глубоким поясным поклоном не нашла.
Дискуссию переношу сюда https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=14351.
В этой теме люди знают украинский лучше меня и нас, наверняка, рассудят.

----------


## АТ

> Благодарю, учитель
> Смайлика с глубоким поясным поклоном не нашла.
> Дискуссию переношу сюда https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=14351.
> В этой теме люди знают украинский лучше меня и нас, наверняка, рассудят.


 Не надо мне вашего глубокого и поясного поклона, лучше поднимите мне... ну, скажем, хотя бы репутацию.
И с переводом я не согласен. Забобоны - это суеверие, а не предрассудки. Например: сословные предрассудки. Какие тут забобоны?

----------


## АТ

Замечательное одесское слово "доки". Кто помнит?

----------


## ooo

> это естественное состояние, меня тоже просят на бис поговорить по-нашему в Киеве.. Им хочется слушать, а я их не понимаю, чего здесь такого..


 Аналогично, в Питере. 
А еще помню соседка (уже лет двадцать в Хайфе живет) говаривала: "Отнесу  папИИн  СПинджак в химчистку."

----------


## Плюшевый Тигра

Штучка или нет решать вам

Общепринятая фраза при обращении к прадавщице когда она занята че млибо (кроме несения своих прямых обязанностей) например ногти красит или болтает звучит так:
Девушка можно вас на 1 минутку...и.т.д.

Как говорят у нас:
Девушка можно вас?(Тоесть сокращённо как вы понимаете)

Казус ,происходил со мной в Черкасах,Крыму,Днепропетровске и России

Начало--Девушка можно вас?

ниже ответы...
1)Крым Симферополь---А вы женаты?
2)Черкассы--А чому ж ни такый гарный  хлопчына...
3)Днепропетровске--Что женишся скоро?
4)Россия Москва--Мужчина вам на тверскую улитцу...(Это другу сказали но факт)
5)Крым Ялта--Это вам мужчина дорого будет стоить...

ответы более чем реальны...В основном перлы выдают ларёчницы с сигоретами..Вот так...

----------


## Oldmanша

Сегодня очень рано утром в маршрутке. За мной сидит восточный мужчина, судя по выговору - армянин. Говорит спутнице: "Третью ночь не сплю. *Скоро вообще киргизом стану* - глаза не открываюся!". Я проснулась моментально  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

еду возле привоза.....чувак просит водилу об остановке
-Водитель КОЛХОЗНЫЙ!!!!!
МАРШРУТКА ВЫПАЛА С КОЛХОЗНОГО ВОДИТЕЛЯ....

----------


## Oldmanша

Решила продублировать сюда из темы о  80-х.
*Кастрюльщики*. Чисто одесское слово. Нигде больше не используется. Даже на Украине. Я специально занималась именно этим вопросом. Только из нескольких мест ( один раз из Израиля и два раза с юга Украины - не помню откуда точно) люди сказали, что знают это слово. А почему "кастрюльщики" - не знает даже болшОе число одесситов.  
Кастрюльщики работают для того, чтоб было, что в кастрюлю положить  :smileflag: 

P.S. Уважаемые форумчане! Если Вы знаете или слышали, что это слово употребляется в других городах, пожалуйста, отпишитесь либо в "Ликбезе", либо мне в личку.

----------


## Maxopka

Я сейчас живу в Москве, но родилась в Одессе, приезжаю каждое лето к бабуле, и нежно обожаю Одессу  :smileflag:  
Весь этот колорит одесской речи сразу бросается в глаза по приезде. Акцент великолепный! Причем одесситы думают, что они говорят без акцента, а москвичи с акцентом. В свою очередь москвичи думают наоборот! ))) На самом деле без акцента говорят только дикторы на телевидении, да и то не все! 
Если кто-то говорит, что одесские фразочки  - это дело устаревшее - это не так! До сих пор на улицах, на пляже подслушиваю (каюсь!) разговоры - очень забавно )) Но сама по привычке в Москве употребляю одесские выражения типа "трусить", "парадная" "синенькие", "буряк". Парадных в Москве нет, только подъезды. Парадные есть в Питере, но они там в среднем роде - "парадное". 
А вообще из типично одесских выражений, не указанных (кажется) ранее - "толчок" в смысле рынок. толчком в Москве называют исключительно унитазы. Ругательство "конченый" в Одессе произносят довольно часто, москвичи над ним смеются. Шкарлупки бывают только в Одессе. А вообще одесситы очень креативны в плане речи, но их легко понять (но не москвичам). Например подруга сказала замечательную фразу "села на бордюр и *раздела носки на асфальт*" Всем одесситам сразу понятно, что девушка сняла носки и положила их на асфальт. Но КАК это сказано!!!
А что касается надписей в маршрутках типа "место для удара головой" или "тише скажешь - дальше будешь" и многих других, то это отнюдь не изобретение одесситов. В Москве такие надписи встречаются чуть ли не чаще, чем в Одессе. И бывают более изощренными  :smileflag:  
А вообще Одесса форева - с ней никогда не скучно

----------


## Bramble

> Шкарлупки бывают только в Одессе.


 Не, не только. Слышала в разных местах Украины. По-украински это значит "шелуха" - чаще всего от "семачек" :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

шкарлупки...есть везде.....ненадо так приувеличивать......

----------


## Oldmanша

Слышала разговор по мобильному телефону - молодой человек кому-то ( по разговору похоже, что маме  :smileflag: ): "Я не дурак, я - гений!"

----------


## Плюшевый Тигра

> Слышала разговор по мобильному телефону - молодой человек кому-то ( по разговору похоже, что маме ): "Я не дурак, я - гений!"


 По моему фраза с целью топа не вяжеться..фраза стандартна для любого уголка мира с рускоязычным населением

----------


## Oldmanша

Но услышана в Одессе  :smileflag:  не далее как вчера.Мне показалась забавной.
Конечно, неграмотное "раздела носки" куда как более по-одесски    ( я лично так не считаю. Не по-одесски, а по-деревенски).

----------


## Brugge

> А что касается надписей в маршрутках типа "место для удара головой" или "тише скажешь - дальше будешь" и многих других, то это отнюдь не изобретение одесситов. В Москве такие надписи встречаются чуть ли не чаще, чем в Одессе. И бывают более изощренными  
> А вообще Одесса форева - с ней никогда не скучно


 Знаете ли, только в отличие от Одессы там в Москве (или здесь?) это выглядит как прямая грубость и неуважение к клиенту. А в Одессе - это вроде как хохмочка.  :smileflag:

----------


## Плюшевый Тигра

> Знаете ли, только в отличие от Одессы там в Москве (или здесь?) это выглядит как прямая грубость и неуважение к клиенту. А в Одессе - это вроде как хохмочка.


 Подобные хохмочки и есть наш местный коллорит  :smileflag:

----------


## Лола

> Подобные хохмочки и есть наш местный коллорит


 я думаю что местный колорит - это даже не сами хохмочки, а наше  отношение к ним- то, что одна и та же фраза у нас вызывает улыбку или смех, а в Москве или Киеве - в лучшем случае недоумение на лице или косой взгляд.

----------


## Плюшевый Тигра

> я думаю что местный колорит - это даже не сами хохмочки, а наше  отношение к ним- то, что одна и та же фраза у нас вызывает улыбку или смех, а в Москве или Киеве - в лучшем случае недоумение на лице или косой взгляд.


 100%

----------


## Бонни

> Знаете ли, только в отличие от Одессы там в Москве (или здесь?) это выглядит как прямая грубость и неуважение к клиенту. А в Одессе - это вроде как хохмочка.


 ))) Если хохмочка выглядит как грубость, то что уж тогда говорить о реакции наших северных друзей на ТАКИ одесскую ГРУБОСТЬ?  :smileflag:  Страшно представить....

----------


## Бонни

> 100%


 Мы это даже обсуждали уже, только в др. теме.

Там, где мы просто смеемся, они сразу скалятся в цвет)))

----------


## Brugge

Расскажу случай, который произошел с моей тетушкой, когда в юности она гостила в Одессе.
Ехала она как-то в трамвае и по оказии наступила очень пожилому мужчине на ногу. Стала извиняться: "Простите, я совершенно случайно...", на что тот слегка надменно и с характерным акцентом, который в трансляции моей тетушки звучал как еврейский, ответил : "И не надо со мной заигрывать!"

Граждане одесситы, ответьте, он шутил или грубил?

----------


## Бонни

шутил, ты чего))))

Ты со мной общаешься уже тьму времени и до сих пор не знаешь, что есть что, айяйяй))))))))

----------


## Ribeiro

Улыбнуло, в автобусе с поскота на привоз, подъезжая к к/т Родина , кондукторша громко: "уРодины выходят?"

----------


## Лола

ААААААААА

----------


## Maxopka

> я думаю что местный колорит - это даже не сами хохмочки, а наше  отношение к ним- то, что одна и та же фраза у нас вызывает улыбку или смех, а в Москве или Киеве - в лучшем случае недоумение на лице или косой взгляд.


 Ну я бы не сказала про то что в лучшем случае это недоумение! Знаете ли, в Москве тоже обитают люди, которым довольно близко такое чувство юмора  Иначе бы надписи такие не висели. Хотя в Москве довольно много вечно спешащих людей, которые внешне не подадут вида, что им смешно. Но в глубине души они улыбаются, глядя на объявления в маршрутках  
Да везде есть такие сурьезные люди. В Одессе их, правда, меньше! 
Зато вот водители в маршрутках в Одессе на порядок веселее! 



> шкарлупки...есть везде.....ненадо так приувеличивать......


 Ну т.к. я не была в остальных частях Украины кроме Одессы и Трускавца, то не знала )) Подруга моя из Луганской области, кстати тоже так говорит. И если на то пошло, "трусить" говорят тоже во всей Украине.



> Но услышана в Одессе  не далее как вчера.Мне показалась забавной.
> Конечно, неграмотное "раздела носки" куда как более по-одесски ( я лично так не считаю. Не по-одесски, а по-деревенски).


 ну я бы сказала, что это очень даже забавная неграмотность )) А фразы типа "я-гений" и прочие - на это у одесситов талант!

----------


## ooo

Не знаю, это просто безграмотное выражение или следствие "местного" колорита, когда говорят: я пойду тудою, а ты иди сюдою (в переводе: я пойду там, а ты иди здесь) .
Когда я это слышу меня   просто бесит, ну как можно так говорить.

----------


## Лола

> Не знаю, это просто безграмотное выражение или следствие "местного" колорита, когда говорят: я пойду тудою, а ты иди сюдою (в переводе: я пойду там, а ты иди здесь) .


 вот за эту фразу и еще за звОнят, звОнишь, мне всегда хочется убить

----------


## Cherry

> вот за эту фразу и еще за звОнят, звОнишь, мне всегда хочется убить


 Это в языковом ликбезе я тоже уже высказалась.. поддерживаю..  :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

> Но услышана в Одессе  не далее как вчера.Мне показалась забавной.
> Конечно, неграмотное "раздела носки" куда как более по-одесски    ( я лично так не считаю. Не по-одесски, а по-деревенски).


 но одесса это большая деревня.....так что все сходится :smileflag:

----------


## Oldmanша

> А предложения с двумя двоеточиями составляют те, кому вообще нельзя давать писать. (c) Артемий Лебедев
> http://www.tema.ru/travel/kremlin-weekend/


 Артемий вообще силен, его можно просто всего на цитатки разорвать  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag: ,но это в тему про "Ликбез", скорее. Или даже про "инвалидов и иностранцев"   :smileflag:

----------


## Сибиряк

> Не знаю, это просто безграмотное выражение или следствие "местного" колорита, когда говорят: я пойду тудою, а ты иди сюдою (в переводе: я пойду там, а ты иди здесь). Когда я это слышу меня   просто бесит.


  Это не колорит, а слова из песни:

И с кем угодно я, друзья, поспору:
Кудою ты в Одессе не пойдёшь,
Так знай - тудою можно вийти к мору.

----------


## Ant

> ...но это в тему про "Ликбез", скорее. Или даже про "инвалидов и иностранцев"


 Ой! Перепутал темы! Удаляю.

----------


## Zoroff

Моего друга из Днепра первое время смешила фраза: "Дай погонять...(плеер, книгу и т.п.)"
Не знаю говорят ли еще где-нибудь так.

----------


## Плюшевый Тигра

> Моего друга из Днепра первое время смешила фраза: "Дай погонять...(плеер, книгу и т.п.)"
> Не знаю говорят ли еще где-нибудь так.


 Адекватно воспринимают только в Одессе..в других городах это равносильно признанию в ананизме..ГЫ

----------


## Angel Fly

Знаю по себе,что иногородних больше всего раздражает,когда мы,Одесситы,отвечаем вопросом на вопрос...

----------


## Bunny1986

> Знаю по себе,что иногородних больше всего раздражает,когда мы,Одесситы,отвечаем вопросом на вопрос...


 А я слышала такую вариацию анекдота про евреев. Смотрю уже на одесситов перекрутили  :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

всем ночи....говорят у нас

----------


## Angel Fly

> А я слышала такую вариацию анекдота про евреев. Смотрю уже на одесситов перекрутили


 Ага...эт точно...так и говорят:" Ты не еврейка?"....неа...не евреейка,но из Одессы...нам можно...

----------


## Bunny1986

> Ага...эт точно...так и говорят:" Ты не еврейка?"....неа...не евреейка,но из Одессы...нам можно...


 Ну у нас же многонациональный город., поэтому мы и берем от всех понемножку, потом смешиваем и получается такая вот одесская речь...

----------


## Fuchsia

Сегодня.Рынок Киевский. Лоток с Виноградом.
На винограде бумажка следующего содержания:
Виноград Дамский пальчик (грузинский)

----------


## Ubermensh

> Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас


 
ОДНОЗНАЧНО!! СУПЕР!!   :smileflag:

----------


## Ubermensh

> А кто-нибудь видел, в других городах в маршрутках есть надписи типа: "Место для удара головой", "Чем тише скажете, тем дальне проедете" и др.?


 
... Надпись на заборе в частном секторе "ПРОКЛЯНУ ЗА МУСОР!"... :smileflag:  
В этом же частном секторе баллончиком на стене шикарного дома "*Маты - это грех!"...* сегодня видел.. Я уже давно ничему не удивляюсь, в нашем городе..

----------


## rider13

Ильфа и Петрова угол Левитана во дворах на стене была надпись: "Ненавижу зло"

----------


## Ubermensh

> Я сейчас живу в Москве, но родилась в Одессе, приезжаю каждое лето к бабуле, и нежно обожаю Одессу  
> Весь этот колорит одесской речи сразу бросается в глаза по приезде. Акцент великолепный! Причем одесситы думают, что они говорят без акцента, а москвичи с акцентом. В свою очередь москвичи думают наоборот! ))) На самом деле без акцента говорят только дикторы на телевидении, да и то не все! 
> Если кто-то говорит, что одесские фразочки  - это дело устаревшее - это не так! До сих пор на улицах, на пляже подслушиваю (каюсь!) разговоры - очень забавно )) Но сама по привычке в Москве употребляю одесские выражения типа "трусить", "парадная" "синенькие", "буряк". Парадных в Москве нет, только подъезды. Парадные есть в Питере, но они там в среднем роде - "парадное". 
> А вообще из типично одесских выражений, не указанных (кажется) ранее - "толчок" в смысле рынок. толчком в Москве называют исключительно унитазы. Ругательство "конченый" в Одессе произносят довольно часто, москвичи над ним смеются. Шкарлупки бывают только в Одессе. А вообще одесситы очень креативны в плане речи, но их легко понять (но не москвичам). Например подруга сказала замечательную фразу "села на бордюр и *раздела носки на асфальт*" Всем одесситам сразу понятно, что девушка сняла носки и положила их на асфальт. Но КАК это сказано!!!
> А что касается надписей в маршрутках типа "место для удара головой" или "тише скажешь - дальше будешь" и многих других, то это отнюдь не изобретение одесситов. В Москве такие надписи встречаются чуть ли не чаще, чем в Одессе. И бывают более изощренными  
> А вообще Одесса форева - с ней никогда не скучно


 Юля, ты что-ли??  :smileflag:   Или я путаю.. А по поводу парадных и подъездов.. Вообще-то есть формулировка "Парадный пордъезд" и даже Высоцкий пел "..подумаешь, ограбили в *парадном*, скажи ещё спасибо, что живой" имеется в виду, парадный подъезд (к дому).. так что, особой лингвистической зависимости от географического места, я не вижу.. ИМХО

----------


## Oldmanша

Даю справку  :smileflag: 
Словари утверждают, что верно "парадное", а "парадная" - разговорное допустимое.  Но питерские штучки с "поребриками", "панелью" и прочим тоже весьма забавны  :smileflag:

----------


## Ubermensh

> Даю справку 
> Словари утверждают, что верно "парадное", а "парадная" - разговорное допустимое.  Но питерские штучки с "поребриками", "панелью" и прочим тоже весьма забавны


 Парадное... что??? я привёл пример, как мне кажется, верный

----------


## Bramble

Не знаю, одесское это или из одесской области, но трехлитровую банку называют "бутыль" или еще прикольней - "бутылек". Когда меня попросили достать с полки "бутылек с огурцами", я не могла въехать, о чем речь.

----------


## Oldmanша

> Парадное... что??? я привёл пример, как мне кажется, верный


 Просто "парадное".  :smileflag:   У парадного, в парадном...  
так что Высоцкий абсолютно прав ( как всегда, между прочим  :smileflag:  ), ну и Вы, соответственно, тоже  :smileflag: .

----------


## Shakira

Сегодня  в  маршрутке . Маршрутка  подъезжает к  остановке . Женщина  которая   собирает  деньги говорит  водителю : " Бери  всех  в  зад.  Зад   же  пустой".

----------


## Shakira

Перед   остановкой  на  "Молодой  Гвардии"   водитель  громко  спрашивает: " Молодая   есть?"

----------


## Angel Fly

> Сегодня  в  маршрутке . Маршрутка  подъезжает к  остановке . Женщина  которая   собирает  деньги говорит  водителю : " Бери  всех  в  зад.  Зад   же  пустой".


 Аналогично на базаре: "Вам не нравится товар?Верните взад!"

----------


## Bramble

Еще вспомнила - в Одессе говорят "семеринка", даже в супермаркете написано "яблоки семеринка".
На самом деле сорт называется "Ренет Симеренко", был такой украинский садовод известный, много всяких сортов изобрел и интересных книг написал о том, как ухаживать за садом.

----------


## molar

> Не знаю, одесское это или из одесской области, но трехлитровую банку называют "бутыль" или еще прикольней - "бутылек". Когда меня попросили достать с полки "бутылек с огурцами", я не могла въехать, о чем речь.


 А как же правильно называть 3-х литровую банку?
З.Ы. В толковом словаре слово "бутыль"  - большая бутылка.

----------


## Bramble

> А как же правильно называть 3-х литровую банку?
> З.Ы. В толковом словаре слово "бутыль"  - большая бутылка.


 Не знаю, но я такого больше нигде в Украине не слышала (отвечаю за север, центр и восток :smileflag: )
Честное слово, не знаю, как правильно. Я говорю - 3-х литровая банка (пока говорю :smileflag: ) Бутыль, конечно, удобно и короче, но при этом слове у меня возникает ассоциация с этакой здоровенной бутылкой, оплетеной лозой (как в фильме "Закон есть закон" - "Синьора бутылетта упала и ушиблась")

----------


## АТ

> ...На самом деле сорт называется "Ренет Симеренко", был такой украинский садовод известный, много всяких сортов изобрел и интересных книг написал о том, как ухаживать за садом.


 А на ещё более самом деле сорт называется "Ранет Симиренко".

----------


## Bramble

> А на ещё более самом деле сорт называется "Ранет Симиренко".


 Нет. Простой способ проверить правильность написания - задать в яндексе на поиск оба варианта. "Ранет Симиренко" - 6 сайтов, "Ренет Симиренко" - более 1600...
В книге, которую я когда-то читала (кажется называется "Ваш сад") именно "Ренет Симиренко".

----------


## АТ

> Нет. Простой способ проверить правильность написания - задать в яндексе на поиск оба варианта. "Ранет Симиренко" - 6 сайтов, "Ренет Симиренко" - более 1600...
> В книге, которую я когда-то читала (кажется называется "Ваш сад") именно "Ренет Симиренко".


 А почему вы ищете "Симиренко", а не "Симеренко"?
Симиренко - это у меня!

----------


## АТ

> А как же правильно называть 3-х литровую банку?


 Иногда называют "баллон".

----------


## CHAR

> А как же правильно называть 3-х литровую банку?
> З.Ы. В толковом словаре слово "бутыль" - большая бутылка.


 правиьно.....трух литровая банка... :smileflag:

----------


## Ведьмочка

> Перед   остановкой  на  "Молодой  Гвардии"   водитель  громко  спрашивает: " Молодая   есть?"


 почти всегда так спрашивают :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Синие - это ж только у нас тк говорят на баклажаны вроде ?

----------


## scorpus

"Синие" не только в Одессе говорят...
К этому можно добавить "помидоры" , а в России "томаты"

----------


## CHAR

> Синие - это ж только у нас тк говорят на баклажаны вроде ?


 вроде...у меня в тюмене родычи...там тоже синие......

----------


## Паноптикум

твои наверное бывшие одесситы?

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Еще вспомнила - в Одессе говорят "семеринка", даже в супермаркете написано "яблоки семеринка".
> На самом деле сорт называется "Ренет Симеренко", был такой украинский садовод известный, много всяких сортов изобрел и интересных книг написал о том, как ухаживать за садом.


 Спасибо, просветили)) А то меня давно мучал вопрос происхождения названия))

----------


## Паноптикум

Сегодня просвящала маму на эту тему ) Стоим в  супермаркете выбираем яблоки.  Мама " Тут такая хорошая семиринка!" Ну , я ей и рассказала  :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

> Еще вспомнила - в Одессе говорят "семеринка", даже в супермаркете написано "яблоки семеринка".
> На самом деле сорт называется "Ренет Симеренко", был такой украинский садовод известный, много всяких сортов изобрел и интересных книг написал о том, как ухаживать за садом.


 так говорят по всей украине

----------


## Bramble

Нет. В Киеве говорят: "Симиренка" (ударение на Е).
Еще в Одессе говорят на собаку он: "Он был такой хороший собака!" :smileflag:

----------


## KapRiZiatina

бабушку "Америка заметает следы"...вижу раз в неделю минимум...)когда 242 маршрутка останавливает возле ж/д вокзала)

----------


## CHAR

> твои наверное бывшие одесситы?


 нет.........

----------


## Сибиряк

> А как же правильно называть 3-х литровую банку?
> З.Ы. В толковом словаре слово "бутыль"  - большая бутылка.


 Суть не в буквах, а в ударении. В словаре - бутЫль, а в Одессе (по кр. мере в 60-80е годы XXв  было чрезвычайно широко в ходу "бУтыль".

С бУтылем было принято ходить на Новый базар и на Привоз за постным маслом (подсолнечное).

----------


## OPER

Попытка протиснуться к выходу из тролейбуса в час пик.
-Выходите?
-Нет.
-Давайте меняться.
-А что у вас есть?

----------


## Cherry

> Попытка протиснуться к выходу из тролейбуса в час пик.
> -Выходите?
> -Нет.
> -Давайте меняться.
> -А что у вас есть?

----------


## Deniska

А мне понравилось такое. Автобус, где выход только через переднюю дверь.
- Женщина, вы будете выходить?
- Да, а вы хотите со мной?

----------


## Deniska

Вообще тема напоминает самолюбование.

----------


## serge_od

Точно не помню где прочитал, но был в Одессе гастроном, где над отделом вывеска крсовалась:
"Если хочешь быть здоровым и энергию сберечь,
пейте соков натуральных, развивает грудь и плеч!"

----------


## -=WiLD=-

на днях: сижу, смотрю два рыбака идут, спрашиваю: и шо вы ловили?, в ответ от одного поучаю тут же ответ: кита за яйца! я продолжаю, и как??,ответ, ушёл падла, одни мандавошки остались, зато полное ведро,указывая на ведёрко полное бычкоффф....

----------


## Slav K

а мне нравится как Утёсов произносит слова..

Таварищ, таварищ, балять мои раны,
Балять мои раны в глыбоке,
Адна вжэ заживаить, другая нарываить,
А третия застряла у боке.

Таварищ, таварищ, скажи маёй ты маме,
Что сын её пагибнул на посте..
И с шашкою в рукою, с метёлкою в другою,
И с песнею весёлой на губе..

За що же ш мы баролись? За що же ш мы страждали?
За щож мы праливали нашу кровь?
Ани же вот пируют, ани же вот гуляют,
А мы же падавай им сынавьёв.

Очень забавно.

----------


## Cherry

"Та они пара цвай".. Так говорят у нас в Одессе, когда хотят сказать что они друг друга стоят.

----------


## АТ

Кто не знает "Семь сорок"? Сразу покраснейте и выйдите.
Там такие слова:
"В семь сорок он приедет,
В семь сорок он приедет,
Наш старый, наш славный,
Наш агицен паровоз".

Ну и шо такое АГИЦЕН?

У меня, конечно, есть своё мнение, но хотелось бы выслушать и ошибочные...

----------


## Паноптикум

только 
аицын-паровоз
 самой стало интерсно. нигде нет в яндексе ответа

----------


## АТ

> только 
> аицын-паровоз
>  самой стало интерсно. нигде нет в яндексе ответа


  Скорее уж правильнее было бы "Агицех",  а уж совсем правильно - Агицух (Агицуг).

----------


## Oldmanша

> Ну и шо такое АГИЦЕН?


 Правильно в тексте песни "а гиц ин" - а гиц ин паровоз - слегка искаженный идиш - по-русски дословно "искра в паровозе", употребляется в значении "ехать на паровозе".  :smileflag:

----------


## Oldmanша

> Скорее уж правильнее было бы "Агицех", а уж совсем правильно - Агицух (Агицуг).


 А что это значит? Правда, я не знаю.

----------


## АТ

> Правильно в тексте песни "а гиц ин" - а гиц ин паровоз - слегка искаженный идиш - по-русски дословно "искра в паровозе", употребляется в значении "ехать на паровозе".


 И кто это вам сказал?

----------


## АТ

Интересное кино получается: вся Одесса поёт "Семь сорок", не понимая слов!
И как же это дошли до такой жизни?

----------


## Cherry

Кстати, поезд Одесса-Киев прибывает таки в 7.40! :smileflag:

----------


## Oldmanша

> Скорее уж правильнее было бы "Агицех", а уж совсем правильно - Агицух (Агицуг).


 А что это значит? Переведите. Я, правда, не знаю.




> И кто это вам сказал?


 Воспользуйтесь Яндексом. Если будем спорить - перемещаемся в "Ликбез".

----------


## Прим Палвер

> Кстати, поезд Одесса-Киев прибывает таки в 7.40!


 Первый раз слышу.
А я с сентября туда-сюда катаюсь.

----------


## Cherry

> Первый раз слышу.
> А я с сентября туда-сюда катаюсь.


 Здрасьте, приехали.. а я что делаю? На Черноморце в 7.40 в Киев прибывает! я с августа, и в сентябре была..

----------


## Прим Палвер

Прошу прощения, на этот значит не попал.
Валом их, короче, тех, что Одесса-Киев-Одесса...

----------


## АТ

Дискуссия оживилась. Все радостно начали обсуждать поезд Киев-Одесса, вместо того чтобы найти ХОТЯ БЫ ОДНОГО человека в Одессе, который знает, что такое АГИЦЕН паровоз из знаменитой песни "Семь сорок".
Грустно, девушки...
Неужели НИ ОДИН ЧЕЛОВЕК В ОДЕССЕ этого не знает???

----------


## Oldmanша

Вот еще как вариант получила ответ от носителя языка, что " а гиц ин паровоз" употребляется и в ироничном значении " ничего необычного", типа " в паровозе - искра, разве это новость?"
Т.е. в 7:40 он (паровоз) приходит - как обычно.
Но я все-таки всегда считала, что он ( некто, герой песни) "а гиц ин паровоз", т.е. приезжает на паровозе, выйдет из вагона и двинет вдоль перрона.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Дискуссия оживилась. Все радостно начали обсуждать поезд Киев-Одесса, вместо того чтобы найти ХОТЯ БЫ ОДНОГО человека в Одессе, который знает, что такое АГИЦЕН паровоз из знаменитой песни "Семь сорок".
> Грустно, девушки...
> Неужели НИ ОДИН ЧЕЛОВЕК В ОДЕССЕ этого не знает???


 По-моему вам один раз ответили...

----------


## Oldmanша

> Дискуссия оживилась. Все радостно начали обсуждать поезд Киев-Одесса, вместо того чтобы найти ХОТЯ БЫ ОДНОГО человека в Одессе, который знает, что такое АГИЦЕН паровоз из знаменитой песни "Семь сорок".
> Грустно, девушки...
> Неужели НИ ОДИН ЧЕЛОВЕК В ОДЕССЕ этого не знает???


 Ответьте Вы, зачем же такая загадочность. Знаете - поделитесь с другими. Я тоже знаю много чего, чего Вы не знаете, но если Вы спросите - не стану "ай-ай-ай" делать. Во всех доступных мне источниках "а гиц ин паровоз" и никак не иначе. Укажите свой источник.
Слово Агицен ни Яндекс, ни какой другой поисковик не знает.
Такое ощущение, что мои сообщения у АТ в игноре. Я еще час назад ответила, а он не прочел, что ли?

----------


## Cherry

Агицен паровоз – «Подумаешь, паровоз!» (искаж. идиш)

----------


## Oldmanша

> Агицен паровоз – «Подумаешь, паровоз!» (искаж. идиш)


 Ну, так и я о чем же. 
Это идиома на идиш, смысл которой: "Подумаешь, большое дело, тоже мне-новость!". 

" Ничего нового, паровоз"  :smileflag:  Но я настаиваю на "а гиц ин", вместо странного "агицен",  что дословно переводится как "искра в паровозе" и употреблялось в значении "ехать на паровозе".

----------


## АТ

> ...Такое ощущение, что мои сообщения у АТ в игноре. Я еще час назад ответила, а он не прочел, что ли?


 Ой, ну что вы! Не обижайтесь - я просто не отслеживал тему. Но этот вариант с искрой - что-то не клеится...
Ну да, сейчас фраза "Агицен паровоз" употребляется в смысле "фигня какая-то", но песня ДОРЕВОЛЮЦИОННАЯ! В 1929 году она была в списке разрешённых для тиражирования ДОРЕВОЛЮЦИОННЫХ танцевальных пластинок.
Вроде бы на идиш "агицен" значит "жаркий, горячий", в переносном смысле - "шумный, базарный". По смыслу вроде бы катит...

ps. Вот не хочется придумывать, найти бы человека, который это знает.

----------


## Oldmanша

Введите в любой поисковик "а гиц ин паровоз" и в первых десяти ссылках все вопросы будут решены  :smileflag:  
В некоторых вариантах "гиц" - переводится как жар, а не как искра. Так что, может быть, Вы тоже правы, но варианта перевода "шумный" не дает никто. Изначально всё же выражение означало "ехать на паровозе" или "едет паровоз". И появилось оно в период, когда мимо еврейских местечек начал ходить поезд, котрый был в диковинку, а постепенно трансформировалось в "ничего особенного". Всё! Ушла спать!

----------


## PASHASV

Вчера решил в трамвае проехать.... заплатил 50 копеек, стою, слушаю...
Кондуктор женщине:
- Что у Вас ???
- Учасник боевых действий !!!
- Да ??? И где воевала ???
- Где, где.... в постели !!!

----------


## yaga

> Вчера решил в трамвае проехать.... заплатил 50 копеек, стою, слушаю...
> Кондуктор женщине:
> - Что у Вас ???
> - Учасник боевых действий !!!
> - Да ??? И где воевала ???
> - Где, где.... в постели !!!

----------


## Love_kate

в Одессе - семОчки, а на самом деле то семечки..Ыы =)
а еще в тему про бабку "Америка заметает следы"...есть еще такая расфуфыренная бабулька.. с париком с безумным начесом..намазюканная такая..На Греческой часто бывает..

----------


## Прим Палвер

> а еще в тему про бабку "Америка заметает следы"...есть еще такая расфуфыренная бабулька.. с париком с безумным начесом..намазюканная такая..На Греческой часто бывает..


 Да шо ви говорите?

----------


## Чёрная моль

> в Одессе - семОчки, а на самом деле то семечки..Ыы =)


 Ага и кукурузу в Одессе почему-то пшенкой называют...

----------


## CHAR

> Ага и кукурузу в Одессе почему-то пшенкой называют...


 первый раз слышу чтоб так у нас ....жестоко кукурузу....

----------


## Cherry

> первый раз слышу чтоб так у нас ....жестоко кукурузу....


 ты шо, это любя..))  :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

> ты шо, это любя..))


 не шокай.....любя так любя....че нервничать......еще ее маисом кличат

----------


## Cherry

> не шокай.....любя так любя....че нервничать......еще ее маисом кличат


 здесь одесские штучки..  :smileflag:

----------


## Чёрная моль

> первый раз слышу чтоб так у нас ....жестоко кукурузу....


 Ага...сама в шоке...

----------


## АТ

> первый раз слышу чтоб так у нас ....жестоко кукурузу....


 Даже анекдот есть:

- Рабинович, хотя бы один раз скажите "Кукуруза!"
- Зачем мне эта ваша кукугуза, если я сто газ могу сказать "Пшонка, пшонка, пшонка!"

----------


## Bramble

> Даже анекдот есть:
> 
> - Рабинович, хотя бы один раз скажите "Кукуруза!"
> - Зачем мне эта ваша кукугуза, если я сто газ могу сказать "Пшонка, пшонка, пшонка!"


 Это пять :smileflag: 
Еще в Одессе говорят "сарделька" на тюльку и если говорят "балык", то имеют в виду рыбу, а не мясо, как в других местах.

----------


## Bramble

Еще вспомнила: на свиной ошеек говорят "шея". Поначалу жутко даже - шашлык из шеи :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Это пять
> Еще в Одессе говорят "сарделька" на тюльку и если говорят "балык", то имеют в виду рыбу, а не мясо, как в других местах.


 Э-э-э. Сардель - это таки правильная риба. Особенно биточки из чищенной, чтоб без хребтов.

Зашел давеча к знакомым и прочитал рецепт икры из баклажанов в журнале (пусть кто пишет, тот и ест). Убили наповал.

Отдельно обжарить лук, морковку, баклажаны. Потом все вместе. И радоваться советуют. Идиёты! Испортить такие продукты.

----------


## Bramble

Alexandr, поделитесь плиз правильным рецептом.
Кстати, анекдотец:
-я смотрю вы жируете, икра на столе.
-так ведь баклажанная!
-так ведь ВЕДРО!!!!

----------


## Alexandr

> Alexandr, поделитесь плиз правильным рецептом.
> Кстати, анекдотец:
> -я смотрю вы жируете, икра на столе.
> -так ведь баклажанная!
> -так ведь ВЕДРО!!!!


 Уточните каким именно. То ли биточками, то ли икрой из синих...

----------


## Bramble

Не, биточки я знаю (если правильно меня учили: 1 яйцо, 1 ст.л. муки, укроп, соль, чищенная сарделька, сформировать котлетки - и на сковородку).
Я про икру.
В Киеве знаете, что называется "одесской икрой"? Баклажаны запекаются в духовке, потом на мясорубке меляться синие, помидоры, лук, чеснок. Все перемешивается и заправляется подсолнечным маслом и солью.
Мне сказали, что это неправильный вариант. А как правильно?

----------


## Alexandr

> Не, биточки я знаю (если правильно меня учили: 1 яйцо, 1 ст.л. муки, укроп, соль, чищенная сарделька, сформировать котлетки - и на сковородку).
> Я про икру.
> В Киеве знаете, что называется "одесской икрой"? Баклажаны запекаются в духовке, потом на мясорубке меляться синие, помидоры, лук, чеснок. Все перемешивается и заправляется подсолнечным маслом и солью.
> Мне сказали, что это неправильный вариант. А как правильно?


 За мясорубку можно сразу расстреливать. Оправдательных вариаций просто не существует.
Создаю тему "Икра из синих" в "домохозяйстве".

----------


## Bramble

ОК, пошла читать. Может, надо было создать рубрику "Одесские рецепты"? Думаю, всем будет интересно.

----------


## Alexandr

> ОК, пошла читать. Может, надо было создать рубрику "Одесские рецепты"? Думаю, всем будет интересно.


 "Одесские рецепты" - нереально. Тогда все кухни всего мира. Эта помесь культур нереальное кол-во рецептов повыдавала.

----------


## CHAR

> Это пять
> Еще в Одессе говорят "сарделька" на тюльку и если говорят "балык", то имеют в виду рыбу, а не мясо, как в других местах.


 по большому счету....тюлька это одесское выражение...на черноморского анчеуса.....я как океанолог Вам заявляю

----------


## АТ

> ...
> *Баклажаны* запекаются в духовке, потом на мясорубке меляться *синие*, ...
> Мне сказали, что это неправильный вариант. А как правильно?


 Правильно - или баклажаны, или синенькие.
Как говорят в одесской бане, или крестик снимите, или трусики наденьте.

----------


## АТ

> по большому счету....тюлька это одесское выражение...на черноморского анчеуса.....я как океанолог Вам заявляю


 А ещё - хамса...

----------


## Bramble

> Правильно - или баклажаны, или синенькие.
> Как говорят в одесской бане, или крестик снимите, или трусики наденьте.


 Я просто, как филолог, не люблю тавтологий - мне по душе синонимы :smileflag:

----------


## Paradox

Недавно наблюдал надпись на магазине: " Магазин не работает, БО все ушли на фронт"

Да, и еще...никакого одесского акцента не существует, у нас свой говор. Ведь акцент это когда неправильно говоришь на каком то языке, а как настоящий одессит может говорить неправильно?

----------


## Cherry

> Да, и еще...никакого одесского акцента не существует, у нас свой говор. Ведь акцент это когда неправильно говоришь на каком то языке, а как настоящий одессит может говорить неправильно?


 Значение слова "АКЦЕНТ" 
АКЦЕНТ: 
м. усиленное выражение голоса на гласной букве, на целом слове или на целой речи; возвышение и понижение голоса: тоном или звуком и силою, громкостию; ударение, т. е. протяжка гласной, остановка на ней. Акцентуация ж. ударение в говоре, в знач. действия. Акцентировать или акцептовать речь, произносить с ударением, выразительно, понижая и повышая голос, усиливая и ослабляя его.

----------


## Oldmanша

Сегодня в парке Ленина. Стою на горке, прислонившись к дереву. Рядом, с явным риском скатиться вниз, бегает девочка, лет 5 - не больше.
Мама - девочке: " Вот смотри - тётя не бегает"
Девочка, очень серьезно: "Тетя не хочет - и не бегает. А я хочу и бегаю". 
Меня очень позабавило. Сразу видно - наш человек!

----------


## sailor

Какое слово говорят Одесситы, перед обращением к другу , к хорош.
тов. к жене , мужу и т.д.
Это-же слово говорят своему оппоненту , неприятелю которому
сейчас собираются набить морду. Конечно Вы все догадались.
Особенно это хорошо заметно на работе в компании.
  Обращение СЛЫШИШЬ , такого точно ни где нету.

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Обращение СЛЫШИШЬ , такого точно ни где нету.


 Есть...

----------


## Oldmanша

ИМХО, "слы-ы-ышишь" - это не одесское. Как раз, скорее российское.

----------


## sailor

> ИМХО, "слы-ы-ышишь" - это не одесское. Как раз, скорее российское.


   Тогда я поздно родился.

----------


## Deman_troll

м еня больше всего удивляет то что на других темх вы все употребляете такие выражения которые можно пречислить к одесским но здесь не указываете вот например я таки имел гембель с ней и т.п.

----------


## Oldmanша

"иметь гембель" не одесское, а еврейское выражение  :smileflag:  
Во всех городах, где были большие еврейские диаспоры, остались такие выражения на полу-идише. 
Но, думаю, в этой теме эта фраза упоминалась.  :smileflag:  
Нет, с ходу не нашла  :smileflag:

----------


## Nezloi

> "иметь гембель" не одесское, а еврейское выражение  
> Во всех городах, где были большие еврейские диаспоры, остались такие выражения на полу-идише. 
> Но, думаю, в этой теме эта фраза упоминалась.  
> Нет, с ходу не нашла


 А мне ещё нравится полу-украинский:
А, шоб ТИБЕ ПАРОТЯГ переехал!"(Лично слышал) :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Фраза "Шутка юмора" это таки чисто наше.

----------


## Bramble

> м еня больше всего удивляет то что на других темх вы все употребляете такие выражения которые можно пречислить к одесским но здесь не указываете вот например я таки имел гембель с ней и т.п.


 Да, вот в теме "Домоводство" встретилось слово - саламур. Я его только в Одессе слышала. Извините, если неправильно написала - поправьте (написанным я его тоже видела всего раз :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> Да, вот в теме "Домоводство" встретилось слово - саламур. Я его только в Одессе слышала. Извините, если неправильно написала - поправьте (написанным я его тоже видела всего раз


 правильно.. тока в Одессе .. это к рыбке подается.. сильно перченное, томатное и чесночное.. ням-ням.. сама иногда делаю.

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Да, вот в теме "Домоводство" встретилось слово - саламур. Я его только в Одессе слышала. Извините, если неправильно написала - поправьте (написанным я его тоже видела всего раз


 Это слово встречается как минимум во всей одесской области. Может и не только.

----------


## Bramble

> Это слово встречается как минимум во всей одесской области. Может и не только.


 Да, слышала еще в Александровке и Ильичевске. Ну, так тема ведь называется "Одесские штучки", т.е., я так поняла, распространяется и на область.
В других местах - не слышала. Попробуйте где-нибудь упомянуть это слово без разъяснений, увидите эффект :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> Да, слышала еще в Александровке и Ильичевске. Ну, так тема ведь называется "Одесские штучки", т.е., я так поняла, распространяется и на область.
> В других местах - не слышала. Попробуйте где-нибудь упомянуть это слово без разъяснений, увидите эффект


 Да вообще-то это не такое редкое слово.. его и в Молдавии и в Болгарии знают, и даже в России

----------


## Sundry

Очень часто слышу сочетание слов "*наверно точно*" :smileflag:  
чисто по-одесски :smileflag:  )

----------


## CHAR

выражение по-одесски........звучит гордо....

----------


## sailor

Приезжали родственники с Алтая.
У них в городе рот не закрывался , охи и вздохи.
Но больше всего им понравилась пивная будка, ПИВНАЯ АКАДЕМИЯ.
Они не могли себе в голову вбить, как можетбыть Академия пивной .

----------


## Sundry

> Приезжали родственники с Алтая.
> У них в городе рот не закрывался , охи и вздохи.
> Но больше всего им понравилась пивная будка, ПИВНАЯ АКАДЕМИЯ.
> Они не могли себе в голову вбить, как можетбыть Академия пивной .


  Пивная академия еще сушествует?

*CHAR*,

----------


## sailor

> Пивная академия еще сушествует?
> 
> *CHAR*,


 Это было летом. А вот где сейчас будки , это вопрос.?

----------


## Sundry

> Это было летом. А вот где сейчас будки , это вопрос.?


 Я слышала, что завод закрылся, будки убрали...прошло уже года три как это случилось

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Я слышала, что завод закрылся, будки убрали...прошло уже года три как это случилось


 Будки пытались перекупить, так что некоторые еще стоят, но уже с другим товаром  :smileflag:

----------


## Стеффард

> Очень часто слышу сочетание слов "*наверно точно*" 
> чисто по-одесски )


  Мне больше нравится неопределённость *да нет наверно*  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> Мне больше нравится неопределённость *да нет наверно*


 это да..  :smileflag:  Сразу вспоминается случай, приведеныый где-то здесь.. иностранец спрашивает  свою русскую жену - дорогая, ты чай будешь? - да нет, наверное.. перевод непереводим и понимание для иностранца тоже.. Представьте - "yes, no, may be" - три в одном для него слишком для простого ответа.. а вот нам все понятно..

----------


## Стеффард

> Представьте - "yes, no, may be" - три в одном для него слишком для простого ответа.. а вот нам все понятно..


 На тему языковых экзерсисов вспомнил. Референдум в России, 2008 год. Вопрос:
"Вы не против чтобы президентом РФ на третий срок был избран В.В.Путин?"
Варианты:

Да, не против.
Нет, не против.

----------


## букашка

возле таировского кладбища стоит таврия, так её прозвали "в последний путь"!  а еще чисто наше - "та шо вы миня лечите?". кстати, я в поликлинике наблюдала ситуацию, когда народ не мог разобраться с очередью, и одна тетка другой сказанула это "шо вы миня лечите?", а вторая не вьехала и ответила "при чем тут я? Вас врач щас лечит будет!"
Вот такая наша одЕсса-мама!  :smileflag:

----------


## букашка

> м еня больше всего удивляет то что на других темх вы все употребляете такие выражения которые можно пречислить к одесским но здесь не указываете вот например я таки имел гембель с ней и т.п.


 мне больше нравится Ваши знаки препинания, которых нЭт. Это еще один цимис нашей одесской грамматики!

----------


## букашка

> Перед   остановкой  на  "Молодой  Гвардии"   водитель  громко  спрашивает: " Молодая   есть?"


 да-да. а как вам такое: перед остановкой возле Родины (к/н) водительспрашивает: "у родины выходят?" и ничего не остается, кроме как гаркнуть "дЯ"!

----------


## Буджак

Ага, ко мне приезжали летом друзья из Москвы, семейная пара с ребенком. Пошли на море, детки купаются, бегают по берегу... Потом устали, прилегли в тенечке на подстилку и заснули. Мы рядом стоим, смотрим на них, и я говорю:
- Ухряпались девочки!
Смотрю, а у москвичей глаза круглые.

В Питере в командировке:
Оформляюсь в гостинице, паспорт у меня в обложке с большим трезубцем. Один из постояльцев это заметил и говорит своему соседу, но громко, чтобы и  я услышал:
-О, хохляндия к нам пожаловала!
Я поворачиваюсь к нему и говорю:
-А что ты против Украины имеешь, окурок счастья?
Мужики сразу впали в ступор, а потом стали расспрашивать, откуда такое выражение...

----------


## Буджак

Еще вспомнил:
Остановились на 16 Фонтана купить арбуз. Там развал в тени акации, и к ней пришпилена картонка с надписью: "Сдается комната у моря. Обращаться на арбуз!" Гостям понравилось...

----------


## Sundry

> Ага, ко мне приезжали летом друзья из Москвы, семейная пара с ребенком. Пошли на море, детки купаются, бегают по берегу... Потом устали, прилегли в тенечке на подстилку и заснули. Мы рядом стоим, смотрим на них, и я говорю:
> - Ухряпались девочки!
> Смотрю, а у москвичей глаза круглые.


 Я бы тоже сделала большие глаза

----------


## sadas

Шлышал в марштурке:
- остановите мне на пАстера. (я обычно говорю пастЕра, а как правильно сам не знаю))))

----------


## Bramble

> Шлышал в марштурке:
> - остановите мне на пАстера. (я обычно говорю пастЕра, а как правильно сам не знаю))))


 А разве говорят ПастЕра, а не ПастЭра?
P S Фамилия французская, так что правильно, по идее, ПастЭр.

----------


## Mowgli

У одесситов своеобразное мышление, своеобразный юмор-доброе лукавство,замешанное на открытости..Песня!

----------


## jay_dee

незнаю писали иил нет, жутко харит читать 37 страниц ..вообщем 

это две большие разницы ! =) только у нас так говорят =) у человека из другого города начинается ступор когда он это слышит ...=)

----------


## Mowgli

-Я вот вдруг задумалась: "Это две большие разницы..." Почему 2? ))

----------


## Maks.....

> -Я вот вдруг задумалась: "Это две большие разницы..." Почему 2? ))


 Потому что 3 не дано

----------


## Mowgli

jayd, мы думали одномоментно...)))

----------


## Mowgli

> Потому что 3 не дано


 Ну да... выход всегда есть!!!

----------


## Maks.....

> Ну да... выход всегда есть!!!


 Ну ясное дело...вопрос в другом - устраивает ли он того, кто ищет этот самый выход :smileflag: 

А по теме - пару раз замечал, как прохожие наступали и/или наезжали коляской на собачек дворовых...больших...а потом стояли и перед ними извинялись. Забавно и душевно.

----------


## UncleSam

В этом же форуме тема есть "Меня волнует как выглядит город?", абсолютно по-одесски, типа "Я знаю? город будет?"
И вообще, "я дико извиняюсь"!

----------


## Стеффард

> это две большие разницы ! =) только у нас так говорят =) у человека из другого города начинается ступор когда он это слышит ...=)


  Не правда. Даже тут в штатах выражением : Two big differences, ни одного мерикана не удивишь  :smileflag:  Это международное.

----------


## Deman_troll

> мне больше нравится Ваши знаки препинания, которых нЭт. Это еще один цимис нашей одесской грамматики!


 яграматике не учен

----------


## Скрытик

> яграматике не учен


 Сейчас это круто?

----------


## Deman_troll

> Сейчас это круто?


 что сдесь крутого

----------


## Bramble

> -Я вот вдруг задумалась: "Это две большие разницы..." Почему 2? ))


 Я думаю, что так говорят, когда сравнивают две вещи, например: "Москва и Одесса - это две большие разницы" или "Ну, вы ж понимаете, ехать на маршрутке или на шестисотом - это две большие разницы".
Обычно, когда хотят противопоставить вещи, берут два предмета и сравнивают - отсюда и число два.

----------


## yaga

Не понятно, почему у нас говорят "Тирасп*О*льская", а не "Тир*А*спольская"

----------


## CHAR

> Не понятно, почему у нас говорят "Тирасп*О*льская", а не "Тир*А*спольская"


 анологично говорят укрАинец....а не украИнец

----------


## CHAR

> Пивная академия еще сушествует?
> 
> *CHAR*,


 рады стараться.... :smileflag:

----------


## Oldmanша

> Не понятно, почему у нас говорят "Тирасп*О*льская", а не "Тир*А*спольская"


 Или "СегЕдская", а не "СЕгедская", что было бы правильно.  :smileflag:  Всегда живо меня интересовало - ну почему же так?

----------


## Dema

> Или "СегЕдская", а не "СЕгедская", что было бы правильно.  Всегда живо меня интересовало - ну почему же так?


 Так звучит мягче и поэтичней! :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Опять же, ГавАнная, а не ГАванная, как правильно, от слова "гавань", а не "Гавана".

----------


## Cherry

это все так по-одесски! все эти названия..

----------


## olegruz

А как правильно ПрИморская или ПримОрская улица?

----------


## Dema

> А как правильно ПрИморская или ПримОрская улица?


 Если это шутка, то не очень смешная!

----------


## maks_d

мадам-не мните лицо. это о вечно недовольных бабах в маршутках.

----------


## jay_dee

> Не правда. Даже тут в штатах выражением : Two big differences, ни одного мерикана не удивишь  Это международное.


 о. наш диаспра уже там всех научила ... =)

----------


## CHAR

а как....нравятся...
Пушкинского
решельевсКОГО
ФилаТОГО...и тд. и.т.п. и кого...и того....

----------


## Колючий

Шоб я так жЫл!

----------


## Cherry

А слово "казёнить" одесское? мне сказали, что его ни в Николаеве, ни в Херсоне не знают.. переспрашивают, что это..  :smileflag: 
и еще:

по-кабудки (понарошку)

----------


## jay_dee

а ещё клабр вроде только у нас  ...в дригух городах дэбэрц называют

----------


## Чёрная моль

Вроде еще не писала одно из моих любимых:
Я вас, куме, розумiю, а ногами не пiду.

----------


## Good++++

Видел сегодня в центре города надпись на воротах солидного учреждения (большими буквами): "ЕСЛИ ТЫ КОЗЕЛ - МОЖЕШЬ СМЕЛО СТАВИТЬ МАШИНУ ПЕРЕД ВОРОТАМИ"

----------


## Эшли

Дворник в нашем дворе весной посадила цветы, вскопала клумбу, а народ протоптал тропинку наискосок к парадной, она вскопала еще раз и поставила табличку "ОСЛИНАЯ ТРОПА"-ходить перестали.

----------


## CHAR

> Видел сегодня в центре города надпись на воротах солидного учреждения (большими буквами): "ЕСЛИ ТЫ КОЗЕЛ - МОЖЕШЬ СМЕЛО СТАВИТЬ МАШИНУ ПЕРЕД ВОРОТАМИ"


 перед воротами машину ну ставить....-...штраф лопатой по лобовому стеклу

----------


## sadas

> мне больше нравится Ваши знаки препинания, которых нЭт. Это еще один цимис нашей одесской грамматики!


 в последнее время слышу чаще "цинус" чем "цимис" ))))

----------


## Cherry

А вот это что за штучки? что Одесса уже не миллионник? У нас шо, кохаться меньше стало? 

*Одесса уже не "город-миллионник"*

Главное управление статистики в Одесской области заявляет об утере Одессой статуса города, в котором проживают более 1 млн человек, заявила начальник управления Татьяна Стоянова.

Стоянова сказала, что сейчас в Одессе проживает 993,164 тыс. человек, и численность населения продолжает сокращаться.

По ее данным, с начала 2006 года в Одессе родились 8,584 тыс. ребенка, что в 2 раза меньше, чем в 2005 году.

"Людей умирает больше, чем рождается. Средняя продолжительность жизни у женщин - 73 года, у мужчин - 62. Население Одессы очень старое - 17 лет назад пенсионером был каждый седьмой, а сейчас - каждый пятый", - сказала Стоянова.

Она уточнила, что население Одессы в возрасте 60-ти и более лет составляют 19,1%. Стоянова добавила, что фактическое количество людей в Одессе значительно больше за счет эмигрантов, временно проживающих на территории города и других.

Уменьшилось, по словам Стояновой, и население всей Одесской области.

По данным Стояновой, из 1136 официально зарегистрированных населенных пунктов Одесской области, в 14 селах населения нет.

По состоянию на 1 января 2006 года, в Одесской области проживало 2,4 млн человек, в Одессе - 1,05 млн человек.

----------


## Nezloi

> А вот это что за штучки? что Одесса уже не миллионник? У нас шо, кохаться меньше стало?


 Кохаться - нет, средствия разные стали более доступны!

----------


## Slava.

Да ну не морочте мне голову!

----------


## Паноптикум

кто мне скажет что такое " оцем поцем" ? :smileflag: ))

----------


## Nezloi

Мне кажется это производное от слов песенки "...оц, тоц, пербертоц - бабушка здорова...", очень уж созвучно, хотя что такое "оц, тоц" и т.д. тоже мало очём говорит...

----------


## Oldmanша

Как бы так написать, чтобы  бан не заслужить  :smileflag: 
Я знаю такую версию. Слово "поц" - я уже очень подробно писала о нем в этом топике. "оцем" - нечто производное от "пошел на..." или "пошедший на...". Восклицание "оцем-поцем", или "оцым-поцым" - вот уж не знаю, как правильно - примерный аналог слова" о.. фигевший", или "о...фигеть". С соответственной заменой трех подчеркнутых букв на менее литературные  :smileflag:   :smileflag:  Выкрутилась  :smileflag: 
Не претендую на 100% верность этого утверждения, но я знаю только такой вариант. С удовольствием выслушаю и другие версии.

----------


## Nezloi

ШикарнО! Мне нравится!

----------


## Паноптикум

> Мне кажется это производное от слов песенки "...оц, тоц, пербертоц - бабушка здорова...", очень уж созвучно, хотя что такое "оц, тоц" и т.д. тоже мало очём говорит...


 нет :smileflag: ) чёта ты пимо ) там всё же корень слова поц  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Паноптикум

Как по мне шикарное фиражение  :smileflag:  такое конкретное ) и гланое,  как мне каежтся, кроме Одессы фиг где услышишь) Лично из детства помнб маман говорит именно "оцым-поцым"

 Я всегда это понимала  как "ЕЕЕлки палки!"

----------


## Nezloi

Диапазон гораздо ширее: от "Здрась-сь-ти!" до "Офонарел, что-ли?" (Включая "Ёлы-палы!" есесь-сьно!) :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## АТ

Слышал вариант "Оцем-поцем двадцать восемь".

----------


## Oldmanша

> Слышал вариант "Оцем-поцем двадцать восемь".


 Я о нем читала  :smileflag:  Какие-то воспоминания  :smileflag: . Выражение сослуживца автора времен Великой Отечественной,  о 28-ми панфиловцах, потом ставшее кличкой говорящего. Автора не помню.

----------


## Nezloi

Не, абалдеть! Какая историческая фраза!  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> кто мне скажет что такое " оцем поцем" ?))


 Имел дело с организацией, именуемой ОЦЭМПиМК -> так я её именовал "ОЦем-Поцем"...

----------


## Nezloi

> Имел дело с организацией, именуемой ОЦЭМПиМК -> так я её именовал "ОЦем-Поцем"...


 Наверняка в этом был не одинок :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Вспомнил! Моя бабушка жила на Молдаванке возле автовокзала. И почти всем во дворе она "повесила" прозвища. Вспомнил только некоторые.
Клавка-пердичка (т.к. у нее был маленький муж-пердик)
Дрыгалка (т.к. она всё время клипала глазами)
Надька-шкряба (была тощая)
+ еще куча других забавных (не вспомнил)

А как сейчас обстоят дела с этим?

----------


## Паноптикум

> Имел дело с организацией, именуемой ОЦЭМПиМК -> так я её именовал "ОЦем-Поцем"...


 Мой приятель виски бар Ошн тошн именно Оцем поцем именует :smileflag:

----------


## АТ

> Я о нем читала  Какие-то воспоминания . Выражение сослуживца автора времен Великой Отечественной,  о 28-ми панфиловцах, потом ставшее кличкой говорящего. Автора не помню.


  Да, тоже читал, но это просто рассказ был про одессита, который так говорил.
А эту фразу я без рассказа знаю.

----------


## Ant

> Имел дело с организацией, именуемой ОЦЭМПиМК -> так я её именовал "ОЦем-Поцем"...


 На Бугаевской есть организация "Наше дело". Хохмачи! Чем не Сицилия?  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

А юридическая клиника на 5 Фонтана? Чисто клинический случай.

----------


## Мандарина

> На Бугаевской есть организация "Наше дело". Хохмачи! Чем не Сицилия?


 Люди с юморм, да и значение в название вкладывали именно то))

----------


## jay_dee

а ещё есть "Новое дело" ...хлеб делают ....

----------


## Alexandr

> а ещё есть "Новое дело" ...хлеб делают ....


 Не путай "Коза ностра" и какое-то новое дело. Я покупал как-то носки "Наше дело", и еще есть в Одессе консалтинговая юридическая фирма "Наше дело". Узнавал у основателей юр. конторы - просто прикололись.  :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

ну так , а я о чём ?

----------


## Alexandr

> ну так , а я о чём ?


 А кто ж тебя знает, о чем ты.

----------


## jay_dee

> А кто ж тебя знает, о чем ты.


 ну так и я о том же =)))))

----------


## Sundry

> ну так и я о том же =)))))


 настоящие одесситы :smileflag: )

----------


## Cherry

Ага.. была в Одессе когда-то фирма "Акволабеан", когда их накрыли за какие-то делишки, то докапались  при расследовании до названия фирмы - прочитали наоборот. А ведь она легально существовала! тоже прикололись  :smileflag:

----------


## Мандарина

Ну да, а именно:
ТИПА ДОГОВОР

«Акволабеан». типа «Продавец», в лице чиста директора ______, действующего по понятиям, с одной стороны и ___________, типа «Покупатель», в лице чиста директора ___________, действующего тоже по понятиям, но с другой стороны, перетерли и добазарились: 

1. ТЕМА БАЗАРА 
1.1 Пацаны подписались поставить, чиста, металлолом под реальное лаве. 
1.2 Базар оценен в лимон денег. 

2. ПОРЯДОК И ФОРМА ПОДГОНА БАБОК 
2.1 Валюта платежа: лаве. 
2.2 Бабки на перед. 

3. УСЛОВИЯ ПОСТАВКИ НА СЧЕТЧИК 
3.1 Лаве нет - на счетчик. 

4. КАЧЕСТВО ТОВАРА 
4.1 Пацаны конкретно отвечают за качество товара в натуре. 

5. УСЛОВИЯ СДАЧИ ТОВАРА 
5.1 Возможные предъявы по качеству и количеству товара должны быть предъявлены на стрелке. 
5.2 Набившие стрелку не имеют права спрыгнуть с базара. 
5.3. В случае гнилого базара отвечают по понятиям. 
5.4 Предъява канает в течение 30 дней (типа месяца) с момента получения товара. 

6. УПАКОВКА И МАРКИРОВКА 
6.1 На стрелку пацаны приезжают чиста, упакованные и маркированные, без ментов. 

7. ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ СТОРОН 
7.1 На случай кидняка всех заказывает кинутая сторона. 
7.2 Номер мобилы киллера забит в дополнительном соглашении. 
7.3. Приезд на стрелку на «Таврии» считается западло. 

8. ЮРИДИЧЕСКИЕ АДРЕСА СТОРОН 
Продавец: 
Нашли лоха. Ща все бросим и спалим хату. 
Покупатель: 
Надо будет, сами вас найдем. 

9. ПОДПИСИ СТОРОН 
Продавец: 
~ буду. 

Покупатель: 
В натуре.

----------


## Cherry

типа да

----------


## FunnyF

Частенько приходиться ездить в гродском транспорте, и ... ух, что слышиться!!!!Давайте сюда записывать, всю услышанное-интересное

----------


## FunnyF

Вот недавно,ехала в жутко забитом трамваи №25, а там кондуктор:          "Граждане,прижимаемся друг другу поближе, пополняем население нашего город и рзрешаем кондуктору пройти!"

----------


## OMF

> Вот недавно,ехала в жутко забитом трамваи №25, а там кондуктор:          "Граждане,прижимаемся друг другу поближе, пополняем население нашего город и рзрешаем кондуктору пройти!"


 Особенно смешно то, что в нашем городе НЕТ трамвая 25 уже больше 60 лет.

----------


## Mozzzart

Друзья рассказывали : ехали они в тролейбуссе  там кондукторша такая тучная женщина , когда она проходит по салону в час пик, много места освобождается ) Вообщем при оплате проезда диалог был такой 
      -     Ребята продвигаемся в салон 
-	Куда? Там места нету..
-	Проходите , проходите там уже мертвая пустыня там я прошла.
Занавес =)

----------


## RaY

> Особенно смешно то, что в нашем городе НЕТ трамвая 25 уже больше 60 лет.


 Ну это было для затравки рассказанно!  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Кондуктор- водителю, риторически, входя в салон на конечной остановке, когда пассажиры уже расселись: "И куда же они все едут? Понятно, мы с тобой, Петрович, на работу, а они все куда?"  :smileflag:

----------


## Oldmanша

*Есть вот такая тема.* http://www.forum.od.ua/showthread.php?t=13560&highlight=%E3%EE%E2%EE%F0%FF%F2+%CE%E4%E5%F1%F1%E5
*Там можно это все запостить.*
*Но только не старые анекдоты и перекопированные из сети фразы*

----------


## FunnyF

> Особенно смешно то, что в нашем городе НЕТ трамвая 25 уже больше 60 лет.


 Перепутала - №28

----------


## Ortho

28-й это аще классика! одно только "Ти у "Родина" виходыш?" чего стОит!?  
и ещё: Лето, жара, троллейбус. Чудак (Ч) собирается выходить, а перед ним стоит темнокожый мужик (Т).
Ч - товарищ негр, вы выходите?
Т - ... (молчит)
Ч - (хлопая Т по плечу) товарищ негр вы выходите?!
Т - ... (молчит)
Ч - (сильно хлопая Т по плечу) громко - ТОВАРИЩ НЕГР, ВЫ ВЫХОДИТЕ?!?!?
Т - (гордо) я - не негр, я - эфиоп! 
Ч - эфийоп, твою мать, - ты выходишь или нет?!

----------


## Айси

Объявление в магазине на Пастера: "С едой, собаками и рекламным агентам не входить. Ешьте, дрессируйте и рекламируйте в другом месте."

Приехала тетя из Волгограда. Едем с ней в трамвае. Тетя стала открывать окно. Сзади женщина ей возмущенно говорит: "Ну что вы открываете?". (Типа, и так дует, а вы еще окно хотите открыть ). Тетя это поняла дословно, повернулась и говорит:"Как что открываю? Окно".

----------


## Jorjic

Хоть и не совсем прилично, но это реальный случай.
Одесская дама останавливает маршрутку, открывает дверь и зычным голосом спрашивает: "Водитель, где у вас конец?".
Ответ следует мгновенно: "В штанах".
Восторгу пассажиров не было предела.

----------


## Deniska

Да-да. Расскажите ещё про "у вас конец сахарный!"...

----------


## S-man

Только в Одессе вас спросят в ларьке: вам минеральную воду с газами, или без газов? 

И только в одесском ресторане тебя адекватно воспримут, если попросить официанта после ужина: "Обсчитайте меня, пожалуйста!"

----------


## В@дим

> И только в одесском ресторане тебя адекватно воспримут, если попросить официанта после ужина: "Обсчитайте меня, пожалуйста!"


 А также "объявите приговор", как-то в Киеве пытался так с официанткой пошутить, она меня не поняла...
Ещё добавлю, вроде никто не писал, "собралОся всё кодло"-семейство и "мантулить"-вкалывать, работать.

----------


## Паноптикум

очень долго приходится приезжим знакомым объяснять что такое "мансы"

----------


## Ortho

и так по каждому слову из "Полутолкового словаря одесского языка"!

----------


## Cherry

> очень долго приходится приезжим знакомым объяснять что такое "мансы"


 а еще попробовать то же самое объяснить иностранцу..

----------


## Авача

А ещё в Одессе,когда говоришь о незнакомом мужчине или женщине называешь их чудак или чудачка.
В Белоруссии родственница не поняла,когда я предложила: Давай вон у той чудачки спросим. Последовал вопрос-почему чудачка? Обычная с виду женщина.

----------


## Nefertity

Ко мне каждое лето приезжают родственники с Харькова,как говорится на морьке покупаться. Так они куда ходят ,угорают от смеха.Я,вообще не понимаю,с чего они смеются,даже напрягает иногда. Они говорят, что Харьков слишком серьезный город и там вообще мало кто шутит,а здесь весь город построен на иронии.Даже незнакомые прохожие могут приколоться с чего-то и пойти дальше.Они от этого в восторге.
Повела их как-то на 7-й.Идем по кожанным рядам,тут тетка-продавец,обращается ко мне с таким специфическим еврейским говором:
-Рыыыба моя,купи дубленку.
Ну я ей в ответ:
-Нахрена мне сейчас дубленка,тепло же уже.
Она в ответ:
-Ой,деточка,подожжи,подожжи,ещё как ударят нам в задницу морозы,быстро ко мне прибежишь за дубленкой,но я тебе её уже продам дороже.
Мои харьковчане ушли под лед.Успокоить не могла полдня.
И казалось бы,что такого необычного в нашем разговоре?

----------


## Nefertity

А в прошлом году ,с теми же харьковчанами, забрели на Привоз.Стоим,выбираем помидоры. Рядом мужик выбирает репчатый лук.До-о-олго так выбирает,рассматривает,вертит в руках каждую луковицу, подносит каждую луковицу к очкам и крутит,крутит. Продавщица долго ,глядя на него молчала,а потом говорит: "Вы его так выбираете,как-будто собираетесь с ним фотографироваться".
Мои родственники аж блокнот достали,чтобы записать выражение.
Думаю,такая реплика возможна только на одесском базаре.

----------


## oleg-od-ua

А ещё, мне кажется что только в Одессе:
"Помидора" - это помидор женсого рода;
"Фрукта" - это женский род слова фрукт, к тому же подразумевающий как единственное, так и множественное число! (например: "Пошел на привоз за фруктой", "Закрутил ведро фрукты" и т.д.)
Так-же, только у нас народ мёрзнет в части тела.
Ну и конечно-же Одесситов всегда отличал юмор и остроумие.

----------


## Чёрная моль

> "Фрукта" - это женский род слова фрукт, к тому же подразумевающий как единственное, так и множественное число! (например: "Пошел на привоз за фруктой", "Закрутил ведро фрукты" и т.д.)


 Вот меня всегда мучал вопрос - "фрукта" есть, должна же быть и "овоща"  

З.Ы. Поубивала бы за такое издевательство над языком))

----------


## Паноптикум

> А ещё, мне кажется что только в Одессе:
> "Помидора" - это помидор женсого рода;
> "Фрукта" - это женский род слова фрукт, к тому же подразумевающий как единственное, так и множественное число! (например: "Пошел на привоз за фруктой", "Закрутил ведро фрукты" и т.д.)
> Так-же, только у нас народ мёрзнет в части тела.
> Ну и конечно-же Одесситов всегда отличал юмор и остроумие.


 Про части тела - для меня было  открытие,  буквально лет 5 назад узнала что "в ножки" не мёрзнут :smileflag:

----------


## Garran

Давнее воспоминание (конец70-х). Автобус 129 (ж/д вокзал-аэропорт) в час пик был забит, и на промежуточных остановках посадка в него - дело на тривиальное. Итак, подъезжает он к остановке на Малиновского/Рекордной и, к счастью, выдавливает из себя несколько несчастных. На остановке стояла пожилая пара с сетками (очевидно возвращались с Привоза 10-м трамваем). Мужчина, благородно пропустив всех, понял что и ему, и его сумкам места нет  Бросается к передней двери (а кто помнит, передние двери открывали в автобусах исключительно редко - для высадки). К счастью, после громких комментариев его жены водитель таки эту дверь открывает. Мужчина втискивается и закрывающаяся двер перекрывает пополам сетку с яйцами. Крик жены : "Ты... ... ... У всех мужиков яйца - как яйца, только у тебя битые !!!!"

----------


## ANGEL81

вот не помню,тут про "пульки" говорилось?  вобщем мои "родичи" из питера не поняли,когда на обед им предложили: "а ви будите жареные пульки?"  а моя свекровь это просто энциклопедия одесских выражений! самое прикольное это "и шоб вас всех разорвало!" причем в как в хорошем так и в плохом значении этих слов. а еще соседка  на углу приторговывает семечками и каждый раз как собирается на "работу" говорит:" иду на семечку"

----------


## Чёрная моль

> вот не помню,тут про "пульки" говорилось?  вобщем мои "родичи" из питера не поняли,когда на обед им предложили: "а ви будите жареные пульки?"


 А что это? О_о

----------


## Буджак

Я тоже не знаю... В общем, живем в одном городе, а попадаются не известные всем слова. Меня тоже не поняли, когда я сказал про "ухряпались"...

----------


## В@дим

> А что это? О_о


 Так называемые, "пульки" - это куриные окорочка...



> Я тоже не знаю... В общем, живем в одном городе, а попадаются не известные всем сов.


 Моя бабушка и сейчас так говорит, только она она их называет "пулки"...

----------


## Буджак

Тогда понятно, мы их никогда не ели.

----------


## Dema

> Так называемые, "пульки" - это куриные окорочка...
> 
> Моя бабушка и сейчас так говорит, только она она их называет "пулки"...


 Разве ты не понял, что они прикалываются? (по доброму конечно). :smileflag:

----------


## В@дим

> Разве ты не понял, что они прикалываются? (по доброму конечно).


 Пущай прикалываются, зато, почитает топик кто-то из другого города и будет "подкован"...

----------


## Dema

> Пущай прикалываются, *зато, почитает топик кто-то из другого города и будет "подкован"*...


 И *наивно* полагать, что над ним уж точно не подшутят! :smileflag:

----------


## Креветка

На самом деле пульками даже некоторые продавцы называют ножки. Причем если не ошибаюсь, это именно "нижние ножки", нижняя их часть.

----------


## В@дим

> И *наивно* полагать, что над ним уж точно не подшутят!


 Подшутить то можно над кем угодно, а вот в жаргоне хоть немного разбираться - это ж совсем другое дело... :smileflag:

----------


## Dema

> На самом деле пульками даже некоторые продавцы называют ножки. Причем если не ошибаюсь, это именно "нижние ножки", нижняя их часть.


 Это именно САМИ ножки! :smileflag:

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Разве ты не понял, что они прикалываются? (по доброму конечно).


 Если ты про меня - то я не прикалывалась)) Спасибо, что просветили))

----------


## ANGEL81

> Это именно САМИ ножки!


 нижние-пульки, а верхние-окорочка.

----------


## Jorjic

> нижние-пульки, а верхние-окорочка.


 Да не пул*ь*ки, ребята - пулки, пулочки. Пульки - это про другое.

----------


## Jorjic

А еще (я не помню, может кто-то и упоминал) "пшонка". Это уж точно ставит в тупик всех приезжих. Или сейчас это уже не носят?

----------


## Ortho

прошлым летом ещё носили!  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

Лето наступит, будут носить, по всем пляжам

----------


## Чёрная моль

> А еще (я не помню, может кто-то и упоминал) "пшонка". Это уж точно ставит в тупик всех приезжих. Или сейчас это уже не носят?


 Упоминали)

----------


## Танюша ТТ

А мы как-то подходя на вокзале к своему СВ стали возмущатся : Девушка , шож такое, деньги берёте - а почему у вас вагон самый грязный в составе ?
На что проводница АБСОЛЮТНО спокойно ответила : Потому, что не помыли .... 
Ну и о чем дальше дискутировать ?  :smileflag: 

Или как повторяет за кем-то мой муж : "Андрей , пей кефир, шоб ты сдох - ты нам должен быть здоров ! "

----------


## Паноптикум

не знаю какие пу*л*очки, а лично еня мама в детстве пу*ль*ками кормила  :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

И меня

----------


## Ortho

блин, классно вам! а в меня рыбий жир вливали. каждое утро...  
...а курицу я и сейчас ем с удовольствием в любом приготовленном виде, любую её часть!

----------


## Nefertity

а я до сих пор на базаре пул*ь*ки покупаю

----------


## Cherry

"Очень все даже очень"  - просто и понятно, по-одесски

----------


## В@дим

А вот, кстате и ценник, сегодня на Северном видел... :smileflag:  
З.Ы.Извиняюсь за качество - фото с мобильного.

----------


## ANGEL81

только у нас спрашивают на базаре: " у вас молока нет?" а правильно будет: " у вас есть молоко?"  :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

> только у нас спрашивают на базаре: " у вас молока нет?" а правильно будет: " у вас есть молоко?"


 причем в ответ ...раздается........." да ....нет"

----------


## Ortho

если бы только молоко! - "вы не скажете который час?" вместо "скажите пожалуйста который час!"
просто в силу огромного интернационализма мы в вопросе уже ответ подсказываем!

----------


## [email protected]

Обожаю фразу "Шоб да, так нет" ))))

----------


## Ortho

или!

----------


## Old_Cat

Рынок - это русское. В Украине - базар. Кстати слово из тюркских языков.

----------


## Jorjic

> Рынок - это русское. В Украине - базар. Кстати слово из тюркских языков.


 Оказывается украинский относится к тюркским языкам? Не знал.

----------


## Найт

Еще оказалось, что в россии нет бубликов. Есть только баранки.

----------


## Буджак

В сети "7-й Конитнент" в Москве постоянно покупаю бублики, очень вкусные, на ценнике именно так и написано - "бублики", никаких баранок! Так что бублики есть, во всяком случае, в Москве.

----------


## Goddes

> По поводу "а я знеаю" только что поймала себя на мысли что действительно толкьо мы так говорим. а с виду так ведь понятно , правда ?)


 пожалуй влияет то. что в Одессе бываю временами - от меня уже заразилась часть знакомых, которые в Одессе-то и не бывали. 

и, что приятно, заразились не тволько говором и фразами, но и желанием посетить сей славный город  :smileflag: 




> И ещё  синие ,   когда говоришь это слово при иногородних  - удивляются сильно и переспрашивают что это такое ?!


 таки много одесситов по стране гуляет) уже бабульки из соседних сел привыкли к "синеньким"  :smileflag:   это вам не тут  :smileflag: 





> А кто-нибудь видел, в других городах в маршрутках есть надписи типа: "Место для удара головой", "Чем тише скажете, тем дальне проедете" и др.?


 есть. первый раз этакое чудо заметила в Запорожье лет 5 назад, если не больше.




> Еще вспомнила - в Одессе говорят "семеринка", даже в супермаркете написано "яблоки семеринка".


 в Киеве часто такое видела) да и Запорожская область пестрит такими названиями)

----------


## Goddes

> Не знаю, но я такого больше нигде в Украине не слышала (отвечаю за север, центр и восток)


 : nea : 
таки выходцев много из Одессы-мамы?




> Это пять
> Еще в Одессе говорят "сарделька" на тюльку и если говорят "балык", то имеют в виду рыбу, а не мясо, как в других местах.


 жирненький балычОк? )))
особенно недалеко от Каховки его вкусный предлагают ))




> правильно.. тока в Одессе .. это к рыбке подается.. сильно перченное, томатное и чесночное.. ням-ням.. сама иногда делаю.


 как так?.... из Армении был саламур(салямур?) привезен как рыбка, домашнего приготовления, маринованая в масле, уксусе и с лучком...  




> А слово "казёнить" одесское? мне сказали, что его ни в Николаеве, ни в Херсоне не знают.. переспрашивают, что это..


 ученики уже давно не прогуливают, а казёнят занятия... Зп обл.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Еще оказалось, что в россии нет бубликов. Есть только баранки.


  бублики . вроде -  это большие . Маленькие и у нас баранками  называают

----------


## Тамплиер_Мастер

Ситуация, подсмотренная на рынке "7 км".
В одном из контейнеров молодая мама с ребёнком лет пяти на руках чего-то выбирают. Девочка при этом напевает (я бы даже сказал во всё горло поёт) каккую-то песенку из детсадовского репертуара. Ни кто не обращяет внимание. Подходит колоритная пожилая одеситка и, услышав песнопение, произносит фразу: "Ой ты рыба моя! Шоб ты мне была так здорова, как ты поёшь!".

----------


## Jorjic

> "Ой ты рыба моя! Шоб ты мне была так здорова, как ты поёшь!".


 Я это прямо слышу! Точно!

----------


## Alexandr

> Я это прямо слышу! Точно!


 И, причем, всю свою жизнь.  Иногда с вариациями (поёшь, танцуешь, кушаешь и т.д.). :smileflag:

----------


## Love&Passion

> Вот это сильно:
> 
> если знаете с какой стороны на ж/д вокзале слово "ВОКЗАЛ" на русском, а с какой - на украинском


 Ха-ха-ха)) А вот это тема. Я даже, пока читала, таки задумалась))
А учитывая, что я филолог, то совсем стыдно стало 
Хотя... шо стыдиться, я таки в Одессе ))

----------


## Love&Passion

Еще вспомнила анекдот:

Едут в маршрутке два стареньких одессита, проезжают место, где до революции публичный дом был. Один из них тяжко так вздыхает. Другой:
- И вИ мне будете рассказывать?

Кстати, сама очень часто говорю фразу "и вы мне будете рассказывать?" ))) А так же "или!" )))) Вообще, ТАКИЕ выражения позволяют наиболее точно отобразить эмоцию, не смотря на всё богатство русского языка.

----------


## Love&Passion

Вот сейчас мне один мой знакомый ответил тоже смачно...
"Я такой занятой шо аж противно." )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Мария

> Вот сейчас мне один мой знакомый ответил тоже смачно...
> "Я такой занятой шо аж противно." )))))))))))))))))))))))))


 А мне однажды сказали такую фразу "Слушай, я с тебя не могу просто!" - это типа "ну ты даёшь" :smileflag: 

PS. В Одессе относительно всяких нискосортных заведений употребляют слова : бадэжка,бадэжный. А в Днепропетровсе, например, употребляют слова: гэндэль или гэндэлык. И когда мои днепропетровские коллеги слышали нашу интерпретацию, искреене удивлялись и спрашивали " а что это?"  :smileflag:

----------


## Love&Passion

> А мне однажды сказали такую фразу "Слушай, я с тебя не могу просто!" - это типа "ну ты даёшь"
> 
> PS. В Одессе относительно всяких нискосортных заведений употребляют слова : бадэжка,бадэжный. А в Днепропетровсе, например, употребляют слова: гэндэль или гэндэлык. И когда мои днепропетровские коллеги слышали нашу интерпретацию, искреене удивлялись и спрашивали " а что это?"


 Между прочим, "гэндэль" или "гандэлок" (честное слово, ума не приложу как правильно писать это слово) говорят и в Киеве. Когда я такое услышала, то искренне удивлялась именно Я  :smileflag:

----------


## Love&Passion

> это естественное состояние, меня тоже просят на бис поговорить по-нашему в Киеве.. Им хочется слушать, а я их не понимаю, чего здесь такого..


 Еду я в такси в Питере. Сказала адрес с российским акцентом, назвала сумму (я так часто делаю, что б не думали, что я приезжая, а значит ничего не знаю, не понимаю и не соображаю в ценах на такси). Так вот, села. Едем. Тут он у меня что-то спросил, что-то типа, "а вы не знаете сколько градусов сегодня?".
Я: - Вы у меня спрашиваете? 
Он: - Ну да! А вы что из Одессы? (судя по всему, он это просто к слову сказал, и не подозревая, что это может оказаться именно так)
Я: - Это вы почему так подумали? 
Он: - Мда. Теперь я точно вижу, что вы из Одессы, хотя сначала я подумал, что вы питерская.
Я: - Ой, ну шо вы говорите, я могу быть и питерской, я ж таки из Одессы.

Короче, развлекала его всю дорогу своими речами. Он со мной расстаться не мог. Просил еще поговорить, только шоб с акцентом

----------


## Love&Passion

> Еще вспомнила: на свиной ошеек говорят "шея". Поначалу жутко даже - шашлык из шеи


 Бааатюшки! А это не правльно, да? Нет, ну надо же! 
Даже в ресторанах говорят, что шашлык из шеи  Иначе и не звучит как-то ))

----------


## Love&Passion

Фух! Прочитала всё )) Думала до конца темы не доживу... Помру от смеха. Зато с улыбкой на лице )))
Уж не знаю одесское это или нет, может, просто украинское, но расскажу шутку.
Я часто употребляю выражение "топтать, потоптать" - в смысле покушать. "Идём потопчем чего-нибудь, а то аж желудок скрутило". Так вот, приехал ко мне парень из Питера. В Одессе первый раз. Так он всё никак не мог понять, почему я так говорю. Но, тем не менее, привык.
Потом уехал, я пишу ему смс, мол, что делаешь. Он: "курочку топчу". Тут  уже меня накрыло... ))))))))))))))))

----------


## ANGEL81

> В Одессе относительно всяких нискосортных заведений употребляют слова : бадэжка,бадэжный.


 в моем окружении словом БАДЕГА и БАДЕЖНЫЙ также называют тех, кто там сидит и выпивает, в тех самых заведениях, или тех, кто сильно ругается матом  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Jorjic

> Уж не знаю одесское это или нет, может, просто украинское...


 Так все, что у нас приживается и есть одесское, без учета происхождения. В этом и весь цимес.

----------


## Муму

> лисапед
> калидор


   типа: алектрик, любастр, щикатур?

----------


## Ortho

аха, а ышо - "куфайка" заместь "фуфайка" или "трансбой" вместо "брандсбойт"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> аха, а ышо - "куфайка" заместь "фуфайка" или "трансбой" вместо "брандсбойт"...


 Нет, мне кажется, что это не специфически одесское, а общебезграмотное.

----------


## Паноптикум

друшляк

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Нет, мне кажется, что это не специфически одесское, а общебезграмотное.


 Вот-вот...

----------


## Муму

Кто скажет,что такое,,тремпель,,?

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Кто скажет,что такое,,тремпель,,?


 Вешалка для одежды  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вешалка для одежды


 Не поленился, полез посмотреть. Оказывается это слово считают "своим" харьковчане. Интересно.
http://forum.media-objektiv.com/read.php?62,59549,page=1

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Не поленился, полез посмотреть. Оказывается это слово считают "своим" харьковчане. Интересно.
> http://forum.media-objektiv.com/read.php?62,59549,page=1


 Я тоже видела, так как в последний момент у меня вдруг закрались сомнения, вдруг я что не так понимаю  :smileflag:  Тоже прозрела)

----------


## Муму

> Вешалка для одежды


       Я всегда говорил на вешалку тремпель, а надо мной смеялись! Ура! Нашлись единоверцы

----------


## Nosok

вы-таки не поверите, но половина того, что вы описываете не звучит необычной и в Томске. хехе...
Так что не бредствуйте своей уникальностью настолько  :smileflag: 
И мы тоже говорим "ОдЕсса"

----------


## Буджак

Мои родственники, которых выслали после войны, живут в Томске, может, они привезли? Кстати, покупал сегодня в Москве *креветки* на развес, назвал их продавщице р*а*чками, по привычке. Удивлению не было предела!

----------


## Jorjic

> Так что не бредствуйте своей уникальностью...


 Правильно, так их, нечего высовываться. Тоже мне, уникальные...

----------


## АТ

> Мои родственники, которых выслали после войны, живут в Томске, может, они привезли? Кстати, покупал сегодня в Москве *креветки* на развес, назвал их продавщице р*а*чками, по привычке. Удивлению не было предела!


 Не переживайте. Я на эти грабли наступал уже два раза. Ещё когда их называли рАчками, я всем объяснял, что это и есть креветки. Никто не верил.
А теперь приходится всем объяснять, что креветки - это и есть рАчки. 
Никто не верит.

----------


## Dema

> Не переживайте. Я на эти грабли наступал уже два раза. Ещё когда их называли рАчками, я всем объяснял, что это и есть креветки. Никто не верил.
> А теперь приходится всем объяснять, что креветки - *это и есть рАчки. 
> Никто не верит*.


 Я верю! :smileflag:

----------


## zloDIMA

ВАНЯ ШЕДЕВР - поэт современности!

----------


## тайка

Обьява в магазине (все по 3): "Шампунь свежАЯ"

----------


## Прocто такая

> бублики . вроде -  это большие . Маленькие и у нас баранками  называают


 А я маленькие сушками называю

----------


## smi

А я поймал себя на мысли ,что так как торгуются одеситы, не торгуется никто.
 Наблюдал такую картину: один знакомый выбирает двери в новую квартиру и торгуется до упора. Продавец ему говорит - Ну некуда ниже, я и так уже на полу, земля уже. Покупатель ему отвечает - А ты лопату возьми и копай, копай.

----------


## ANGEL81

> Обьява в магазине (все по 3): "Шампунь свежАЯ"


 не знаю, говорят так только в Одессе или нет, но это ужасно! почему добрая половина людей считает что шампунь женского рода? 
 а по поводу " ОдЭсса" и "пЭрЭсыпь"сразу вычисляешь что приезжий.

----------


## piryur

> а по поводу " ОдЭсса" и "пЭрЭсыпь"сразу вычисляешь что приезжий.


 Ну, на счёт этого можно поспорить  Я жил когда-то в "коммуналке" на Канатной, была у нас соседка лет 80-85, одесситка в "-надцатом поколении". Так вот, она, её подруги-фронтовички, её многочисленные родственники говорили: "АдЭсса" и "ПирЭсыпь"... 
Вспомним, что было написано на вывеске магазина Сирко (к/ф "За двумя зайцами")  "Адеская торговля"  :smileflag:  Со слов той старушки, из Киева пошло "АдЕсса"  :smileflag:

----------


## АТ

> Ну, на счёт этого можно поспорить  Я жил когда-то в "коммуналке" на Канатной, была у нас соседка лет 80-85, одесситка в "-надцатом поколении". Так вот, она, её подруги-фронтовички, её многочисленные родственники говорили: "АдЭсса" и "ПирЭсыпь"...


 Всё правильно. До войны так и говорили. 
ОдЭса. ПЭрЭсып.

----------


## Jorjic

> Всё правильно. До войны так и говорили. 
> ОдЭса. ПЭрЭсып.


 Да, так оно и было. Я просто не обращал на это внимания, про это уже столько говорено-переговорено. Если на этом основании меня будут считать не одесситом - это их проблемы.

----------


## pupsa

> Да, так оно и было. Я просто не обращал на это внимания, про это уже столько говорено-переговорено. Если на этом основании меня будут считать не одесситом - это их проблемы.


 Абсолютно верно.... У меня так дед всегда говорил... и смеялся, когда я Одесса  говорила......Но как-то его АдЭса мягко всё равно звучала... :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Вечером ехал домой троллейбусом... На остановке Ген.Петрова старый дед с палкой в одной руке, во второй дрожащей руке нежно держал букет цветов и хотел выйти. Кондукторша, женщина лет пятидесяти четырёх, крикунла водителю, чтобы тот обождал, а пассажирам, чтобы подсобили деду. Когда дед вышел, кондукторша ему вслед говорит: "Дома сидеть надо и нюхать цветы!". Дед, не оборачиваясь, ей ласково отвечает: "Дурочка ты!" Она в ответ: "Я знаю! Была бы умной - хрен бы здесь работала!" Весь троллейбус ржал, а в это время электросатана медленно набирал ход... :smileflag:

----------


## Фелечита

Вот присела сегодня на кухоньке попить холодного чаю... А соседка моя безутешно пыталась докричаться до своей дочери, которая была увлечена игрой во дворе. Ну и вот она наконец то услышала, что мама из окошка голосит, ну и спрашивает мол: 
-Что ты хочешь? 
Она ей (раздроженно):
-Ира! Я что собака чтоб тебе гавкать??! Кушать иди!
 А дочура её спрашивает: 
-А ты меня загонишь? - ну типо больше на улицу не выпустишь.. 
И вроде ничего смешного.. Но я хохотала в голос

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот присела сегодня на кухоньке попить холодного чаю... А соседка моя безутешно пыталась докричаться до своей дочери, которая была увлечена игрой во дворе. Ну и вот она наконец то услышала, что мама из окошка голосит, ну и спрашивает мол: 
> -Что ты хочешь? 
> Она ей (раздроженно):
> -Ира! Я что собака чтоб тебе гавкать??! Кушать иди!
>  А дочура её спрашивает: 
> -А ты меня загонишь? - ну типо больше на улицу не выпустишь.. 
> И вроде ничего смешного.. Но я хохотала в голос


 При всем, при том...
А как похоже на то, что было много-много лет назад. Может быть это слово - "загонишь"?... Почти ностальгия...

----------


## Фелечита

> При всем, при том...
> А как похоже на то, что было много-много лет назад. Может быть это слово - "загонишь"?... Почти ностальгия...


 Таки ДА! Я самолично его употребляла в недалеком детстве 
А это "тындыра за себя" (когда в "Прятки" играешь)  это ж вообще! И что это за слово такое "тындыра"??? ну в моем дворе, по крайней мере так говаривали..

----------


## Jorjic

> А это "тындыра за себя" (когда в "Прятки" играешь)  это ж вообще! И что это за слово такое "тындыра"??? ну в моем дворе, по крайней мере так говаривали..


 У нас это звучало, как "дыр-дыра", хотя смысла от этого не прибавляется. Вообще этот детский "испорченный телефон". Помню у нас во дворе была очень популярна песня про крейсер "Варяг". Там есть строчка "Все вымпелы вьются и цепи гремят". С учетом ритма это звучало - "Всевым пелы вьются...". И только уже когда подрос, я узнал истинное значение таинственного словосочетания "всевым пелы".

----------


## Firenze

> Не правда. Даже тут в штатах выражением : Two big differences, ни одного мерикана не удивишь  Это международное.


 По-моему, фраза все-таки звучит так: Too big differences(то бишь-слишком большая разница").

А я никогда и не задумывалась, почему сама сейчас частенько вопросом на вопрос отвечаю, да и многие "одесские" фразы и слова употребляю.  На генном уровне что ли передалось? Я когда мелкой была к бабушке в Одессу приезжала, так был однажды случай. Я вся испачкалась , а бабушка мне и говорит:" Ну что ты как свЫня!?". Я ей говорю: "Бабушка, не свЫня, а свИНЬЯ". Бабушка:" Так я таки и говорю, свЫня".
А еще, по поводу того, что в Одессе говорят"обсчитайте меня", у нас в одном российском ресторанчике девушка сказала:"посчитайте меня". Тоже тема!

----------


## Лола

"-Я тут неаянно стою!"

----------


## Cherry

2Поситайте нас" сплошь и рядом в Одессе..  :smileflag:

----------


## DNT

Фронцы, фронец - кроме Одессы нигде не слышал такого

----------


## Паноптикум

думаю выражение "аристопоц" объяснять не надо

----------


## Паноптикум

> У нас это звучало, как "дыр-дыра", хотя смысла от этого не прибавляется. Вообще этот детский "испорченный телефон". Помню у нас во дворе была очень популярна песня про крейсер "Варяг". Там есть строчка "Все вымпелы вьются и цепи гремят". С учетом ритма это звучало - "Всевым пелы вьются...". И только уже когда подрос, я узнал истинное значение таинственного словосочетания "всевым пелы".


   А я всегда думала  "дынды-ра"  :smileflag:

----------


## АТ

> думаю выражение "аристопоц" объяснять не надо


 Конечно. Помню, мне без всяких объяснений неделю бана вкатили.

----------


## Паноптикум

Из песни слов не выкинешь. Я то никого не обзываю. это обычная фраза. Очень ,кстати, редкая)

----------


## Love&Passion

Недавно в 195-ой маршрутке, едем по Французскому, водитель собирается выезжать на трамвайную линию, причём, на скорости, и кричит: " У кого что есть - за то и держимся..!" 
Ну что тут скажешь?...

----------


## Jorjic

Не знаю, никаких особых "штучек" не было, но очень захотелось поделиться впечатлением.
Раннее утро, маленькая уютная бухточка, полный штиль и необыкновенная тишина. В бухточке всего несколько человек, в том числе довольно пожилая пара. Как выяснилось в дальнейшем, это не муж и жена, а скорее соседи по двору, прожившие в нем всю жизнь.
Она у кромки воды полощет какую-то подстилку, а он нежится в воде метрах в 15 от берега. Они ведут неторопливый диалог. Поскольку тишина полная, их голоса слышны очень четко. Почему-то было очевидно, что это отнюдь не неуважение к тем, кто тоже был в бухточке. Я уже потом подумал, что это был своего рода спектакль. По разговору можно было понять, что образовательный уровень собеседников достаточно высок. Разговор в общем ни о чем, да и не в этом дело. Дело в неповторимом акценте, постоянных остроумных подначках, еще в чем-то неуловимом. Вы будете смеяться, но его звали Костя, а ее - Соня.
Я ничего не придумал. Я был свидетелем этого спектакля.

----------


## pupsa

> Не знаю, никаких особых "штучек" не было, но очень захотелось поделиться впечатлением.
> Раннее утро, маленькая уютная бухточка, полный штиль и необыкновенная тишина. В бухточке всего несколько человек, в том числе довольно пожилая пара. Как выяснилось в дальнейшем, это не муж и жена, а скорее соседи по двору, прожившие в нем всю жизнь.
> Она у кромки воды полощет какую-то подстилку, а он нежится в воде метрах в 15 от берега. Они ведут неторопливый диалог. Поскольку тишина полная, их голоса слышны очень четко. Почему-то было очевидно, что это отнюдь не неуважение к тем, кто тоже был в бухточке. Я уже потом подумал, что это был своего рода спектакль. По разговору можно было понять, что образовательный уровень собеседников достаточно высок. Разговор в общем ни о чем, да и не в этом дело. Дело в неповторимом акценте, постоянных остроумных подначках, еще в чем-то неуловимом. Вы будете смеяться, но его звали Костя, а ее - Соня.
> Я ничего не придумал. Я был свидетелем этого спектакля.


   Жоржик, вы с ума сошли!!!!! И о чём же они говорили!!!! ?????
 Бросьте скрывать!!! :smileflag: 
 Заинтриговали.... и бросили...

----------


## Зимняя

> 2Поситайте нас" сплошь и рядом в Одессе..


 или, как вариант, ОБСЧитайте нас

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик, вы с ума сошли!!!!! И о чём же они говорили!!!! ?????
>  Бросьте скрывать!!!
>  Заинтриговали.... и бросили...


 Это был поток сознания, перемежаемый добрыми остроумными подначками, исполненный на неповторимом, богато интонированном, языке. Ведь нельзя же рассказать, о чем была музыка.

----------


## Тамплиер_Мастер

ТЬфу ты ёлки. Я уж тоже было настроилс яполучить удовольствие от прочтения текста диалога, а Вы, уважаемый Jorjic, так жестоко прекратили рассказ... :`(

----------


## Jorjic

> ТЬфу ты ёлки. Я уж тоже было настроился получить удовольствие от прочтения текста диалога, а Вы, уважаемый Jorjic, так жестоко прекратили рассказ... :`(


 Я не жестокий, я, наоборот, добросердечный. Для того, чтобы передать этот диалог нужен талант Жванецкого. А в моем исполнении это была бы даже не бледная тень, и только испортило бы впечатление. Я просто пытался передать атмосферу...

----------


## афера в юбке

> думаю выражение "аристопоц" объяснять не надо


 а для иногородних пояснения можно?

----------


## gemini74

> а для иногородних пояснения можно?


 И для местных тоже....что-то я такого не слышал, кроме последних трех букв :smileflag:

----------


## Алибабаевич

Ой, а оно Вам надо?
За последние три буквы - меня всегда улыбало словосочетание "Шая-...". Может быть я не прав, но вроде на идиш шая - это и есть ...

----------


## Буджак

Шая - это имя (уменьшительно - ласкательное от Ишаяг, кажется), а это - оно как раз 3 последние буквы. То есть сия фраза есть оскорбление человека по имени Шая...

----------


## Алибабаевич

Приношу извинения всем Шаям за нанесённое оскорбление.

----------


## Паноптикум

обожаю выражение "Наша Хайка - лучшая хозяйка!"

----------


## smi

Очень хороший ответ на фразу
- У нас нет на это денег.
- Это не те деньги которых у Вас нет.

----------


## Dreamcat

на базаре говорят биток(балычок), качалочка(часть мышцы на лопатке), яблочко (из задней части).Биток -это вообще готовое изделие(из раздела кулинарии).

----------


## Скрытик

> на базаре говорят биток(балычок)


 Думаю все понимают что это сокращенное от фразы "биточное мясо"  :smileflag:  Сам так говорю.

----------


## AlexD

В Черноморке на пляже в конце 80-х было фотограф который ходил и громко зазывал клиентов:
"Товарищи отдыхающие, подходите фотографироваться. Погода сегодня жаркая - можно сниматься в купальниках, можно без... (длинная пауза) головных уборов."

----------


## AlexD

> Не правда. Даже тут в штатах выражением : Two big differences, ни одного мерикана не удивишь  Это международное.


 Это не так

----------


## Sv-fr

Типа: Не морочьте мине голову! Вот, идите на Привоз, купите петуха, отрубите ему голову и морочьте её скока хотите!)

----------


## Sv-fr

Год Петуха. Маршрутка. Водитель у себя за спиной за своимсиденьем на заднем стекле повесил плакат с изображением петуха и календарём. Бабулька садится на сиденье за водителем и на весь автобус радостно: - О! А я с этим петухом уже ехала!!!!
 Хохот был неимоверный, водитель сконфужен.....Водитель снял плакат и больше ничего на это место не вешал

----------


## Sv-fr

> А я поймал себя на мысли ,что так как торгуются одеситы, не торгуется никто.
>  Наблюдал такую картину: один знакомый выбирает двери в новую квартиру и торгуется до упора. Продавец ему говорит - Ну некуда ниже, я и так уже на полу, земля уже. Покупатель ему отвечает - А ты лопату возьми и копай, копай.


 Я в Китае выторговывал у неуступного китайца на Кожаном базаре чемодан из кожи. Стартовая цена было 55 баксов. Скидывал я потихоньку, по чуть-чуть и сразу. Отказывая мне в понижении цены я делал вид, что ухожу и что в Китае 1,5 миллиарда его сородичей, которые мне с удовольствием продадут подешевле....В итоге купил за 18 баксов.

----------


## Зимняя

ну что ты там идешь походкой? шагай с нами

----------


## Docent65

Помню так примерно в 82 году, мой брат пришел в наш Одесский порт (обычно в Ильичевске стояли). Я поехал к нему (вечер поздний был), ну и потом мы сели чуть ли не на последний троллейбус. Мы зашли сзади а там компания молодых навеселе, ну и брат проходя мимо этой компании случайно задел чью то выставленную в проход ногу и в догонку мы услышали:"Слышишь, морковка, жи-и-изнью рискуешь". Мы засмеялись и инцидент был исчерпан, но брат вспомнил как однажды стоял на вахте у трапа и пришла классическая "Соня с Одессы":
- Слыши-ишь? Позови мне Шуру Кутахова.
- Родная, хорошо, но что я ему скажу за тебя?
- Тебе шо, мозги порезало?. Ты не видишь шо я его жена?!

----------


## Docent65

Ну шо ты сидишь как Дунька на самоваре?!

----------


## Эшли

Сегодня с подругой искали дом на ул. Житомирской, проехали, сверяясь по карте, Ивановский мост, едем по улице, спросить некого, а нам надо еще и перпеулок. Смотрим мужчина стоит, мы останавливаемся, опускаем стекло:
-Скажите пожалуйста, какая это улица?
-А вам какая надо?
-Житомирская.
-Правильно! Это она. а вам что надо на этой улице?

----------


## Firenze

> -Скажите пожалуйста, какая это улица?
> -А вам какая надо?
> -Житомирская.
> -Правильно! Это она. а вам что надо на этой улице?

----------


## Begi

> обожаю выражение "Наша Хайка - лучшая хозяйка!"


 А мне еще нравится "САРРА ЛЮБИТ ЧИСТОТА!!!!"

----------


## Паноптикум

супер  :smileflag:  мне уже тоже нравится :smileflag: )))))

----------


## Begi

> да да ) к холодно в голову могу добавить " холодно в ноги" только недавно узнала что НЕТ такого выражения) замерзли ноги
>  ещё вспомнила  "вейзмер"


 А как Вам такое-Замерзла в ноги(или в руки)!!!!
А Вейзмер - это Боже мой!
А еще - хороший тухес, это тоже Нахес!!!!

----------


## pupsa

> А как Вам такое-Замерзла в ноги(или в руки)!!!!
> А Вейзмер - это Боже мой!
> А еще - хороший тухес, это тоже Нахес!!!!


 А как вам- "села взади"   ( автобуса , например...)?

----------


## Паноптикум

ну тухес понятно что. а что есть  нахес?
Вейзмер сама часто употребляю.  Замерзла в ноги  :smileflag:  это отдельный разговор. пару лет только как узнала , что так не говорят нигде )))

----------


## Alexandr

Как мы пользуем Идиш, его уже почти никто не знает, а у нас полным ходом.  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

любимое выражение моего папика "ну ты и шлимазл" (говорится вместо "алло" при ответе на телефонный звонок)... кто его знает, уже привыкли, кто звонит первый раз - приходит в ужас

----------


## Буджак

Забыли замечательное слово - холоймис!

----------


## София

Классика моего папы- "ёханыйбабай")))))))

Пару лет назад на стенах тюрьмы,со стороны скоростной,огромных размеров щит,на котором красными буквами два слова: "ГОРЯЩИЕ ПУТЁВКИ"  Ну ниже маленьким шрифтом телефон турфирмы)))

----------


## Alexandr

> Забыли замечательное слово - холоймис!


 А "мишпуха"?

----------


## Буджак

> Пару лет назад на стенах тюрьмы,со стороны скоростной,огромных размеров щит,на котором красными буквами два слова: "ГОРЯЩИЕ ПУТЁВКИ" Ну ниже маленьким шрифтом телефон турфирмы)))


 Блин, и ты не сфотографировала???!!!

----------


## pupsa

> А "мишпуха"?


 А "макли"?

----------


## Alexandr

Ладно, не будем составлять словарь идиша.  :smileflag: 
Но, когда я служил в армии, мне один подполковник доказывал, что он тупой (я не противоречил  :smileflag:  ), и что "все одесситы - жиды". Что-то у него с головой плохо было, но это есть мнение абсолютного большинства населения бывшего СССР. Странно...

----------


## Паноптикум

> любимое выражение моего папика "ну ты и шлимазл" (говорится вместо "алло" при ответе на телефонный звонок)... кто его знает, уже привыкли, кто звонит первый раз - приходит в ужас


 ну , я  бы тоже пришла в ужас от такого панибратства.

----------


## Буджак

> и что "все одесситы - жиды".


 А, кстати, да. Слышал от многих, и не только в армии.

----------


## В@дим

> Пару лет назад на стенах тюрьмы,со стороны скоростной,огромных размеров щит,на котором красными буквами два слова: "ГОРЯЩИЕ ПУТЁВКИ"  Ну ниже маленьким шрифтом телефон турфирмы)))


 Ага, и большой рекламный щит водки "Олимп" со слоганом "Посидим как Боги..." :smileflag:

----------


## Танюша ТТ

услышала вчера , что большие клетчатые сумки со змейкой вверху  называются  у нас в городе "бомжачками" или " бомжарками" . Оказывается  :smileflag:

----------


## Begi

> ну тухес понятно что. а что есть  нахес?
> Вейзмер сама часто употребляю.  Замерзла в ноги  это отдельный разговор. пару лет только как узнала , что так не говорят нигде )))


 А это из старого анекдота. После войны было множество еврейских артелей,которые делали всякую фигню. Но началась борьба с космополитами, и коммунистов русских или украинцев стали ставить в начальники этих артелей. Короче, идет еврейская свадьба. Гости втсают и говорят тосты:"Нахес невесте!","Нахес жениху!" и т.д. Ну тут русский начальник хорошо подпил и брякнул тоже тост:"Тухес невесте!" Ну тут шум крик, а один старый-старый дедушка встает, тычет пальцем в начальника и говорит:"А этот гой сказал очень умный вещь! Хороший тухес-это тоже нахес!!!" Нахес-на идише это счастье!!!!

----------


## Паноптикум

ах вот оно что :smileflag: ))))

----------


## Dreamcat

А тухес? :smileflag:

----------


## Котеночек

> А тухес?


 знаю такой дурацкий стишок о том что Боря и Степа это на самом деле одно и тоже имя:
Боря - это Борухис
Борухис- это Тухис
Тухис - это жопа
А жопа - это Степа

Вот и ответ на ваш вопрос про тухис  :smileflag:

----------


## El Comandante

Мадам, шо ви кипятитесь как тот агицин паровоз?

----------


## locdoc

"идем в город гулять"

так был в Киеве. и говорит мне киевлянка. так мы и так в городе. 
у них это "идем в центр"

----------


## Garran

> "идем в город гулять"
> так был в Киеве. и говорит мне киевлянка. так мы и так в городе. 
> у них это "идем в центр"


 Да и у нас так говорили, имея ввиду центр. Если помните, конечная трамвая № 10 находилась в самом начале Рекордной (там где проход на станцию Одесса-Поездная). Продлили линию по Рекордной и Якира до Ген Петрова в начале 70-х. Так вот, все жившие дальше этой конечной - на Ближних Мельницах и Черёмушках вполне считали себя на окраине и таки ездили "в город"  :smileflag:

----------


## El_Fantasm

Не знаю, упоминалась фраза ранее или нет, но в магазине часто говорю подслушанное в далёком прошлом:

-*Сделайте мне* килограмм колбасы.

В Одессе такое редко кого улыбает, в других городах продавщицы тащатся. Есть ещё практически стандартное продолжение после улыбки:

-Как сделать ?
-Ручками.

----------


## Эшли

Думаю, что все одесситы поймут значение слов "саламур" и "заколапуцать", а в других городах таких слов и не слышали никогда.

----------


## ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ

> Думаю, что все одесситы поймут значение слов "саламур" и "заколапуцать", а в других городах таких слов и не слышали никогда.


  Мои родители на Урале прожили большую часть своей жизни, и всю жизнь они употребляли эти слова. Еврейской крови нет ни капли.

----------


## Танюша ТТ

А я помню, в Москве удивились , когда я сказала , что "Дюка слегка причухали". У них слово "причухали" ассоциируется с волосами на голове

----------


## El Comandante

> Не знаю, упоминалась фраза ранее или нет, но в магазине часто говорю подслушанное в далёком прошлом:
> -*Сделайте мне* килограмм колбасы.


 Я постоянно употребляю это выражовывание.

----------


## El Comandante

> А мне однажды сказали такую фразу "Слушай, я с тебя не могу просто!" - это типа "ну ты даёшь"


 Я слыхал от знакомого несколько в иной интерпретации: "Слушай, я с тебя просто улыбаюсь!"

----------


## ПрЫнц Мальтийский

А шапочки мужские зимние у нас Пидарками называют .

----------


## Алибабаевич

Слышал такое:
-Это твои?
-Да.
-Что оба?
-Да, оба два.

И ещё вместо "один" у нас многие говорят "сам". 
- Я сам ходил (делал и т.д.)

----------


## ПрЫнц Мальтийский

Ехал пару лет назад в тролейбусе... у выхода стояло две девушки, к ним мальчик подошел и сказал, "Эй, Вы УРодины выходите?" тролейбус лег.

----------


## Чебурген

Насчёт, как одесситов в Советской армии называли...
Служил в Тирасполе в середине 80-х, так там нас (а было нас много), называли маланцами. Причём совершенно не в оскорбительном тоне, даже скорее уважительно  :smileflag:  Кстати, и мама моя и бабушка, будучи коренными одесситками с Молдаванки, тоже говорили АдЭса, но мягко так, мило звучало... Гораздо приятнее слуху, чем мАсковское АдЗесса. Да, наслушался я от бабушки  :smileflag:  Человек очень милый, но не очень грамотный, она просто коверкала слова на "одесский лад". Витиру со стола, пирод (перед), манаез (майонез), памадора (уже упоминалось), аберкоца (абрикосы). Когда я был маленький, я постоянно делал в квартире "халоймес". Чудаками и чудачками она всех без исключения называла, не при личном обращении, а говоря в третьем лице о ком-то. А этот её "файный лапсердак" по поводу моего костюмчика на школьный выпускной?  :smileflag:  Кстати, шил мне этот "лапсердак" какой-то старый портной еврей в полуподвальчике на ПастЭра, с очками на кончике носа, который "из остатков ещё и кепочку сделаем"  :smileflag: 
Спасибо всем за ностальгическую тему!

----------


## Буджак

Лапсердак -так моя бабушка до сих пор говорит. А еще я помню "корзына", "резына"...

----------


## Чебурген

Да, ещё... Водителей трамваев и троллейбусов бабушка называла ватманами. Но это скорее не чисто одесское, а просто дореволюционное (бабулька моя образца 1900 года  :smileflag:  )
И кстати, выражение "подводный лётчик" это не прикольное словосочетание, профессия такая была, только не лёТчик, а лёДчик. Когда-то давно, когда не было холодильников, были люди, которые на подводах лёд большими такими "кирпичами" возили для бытовых нужд. И холодильник бабушка лёдником называла  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Блин, я и не слышал про подводных ледчиков. Надо будет у бабушки спросить, правда, она на 14 лет помоложе, может, и не застала.

----------


## Чебурген

Выражения, которые я постоянно употребляю при всём своём знании русского языка и уважении к нему(может и повторюсь):
Ви мине будите рассказывать!
Шоб я так жил! 
Две большие разницы.
Чистое здоровье!
Не морочьте мне голову!
Шо вы мне говорите?
Тихо! Ша!(синоним: Замолчи свой рот!)  :smileflag: 
Зачем мне этот гембель?
Не Фонтан...
На тебе дулю... 
(Анекдот "по поводу", сорри за оффтоп  :smileflag:  Переехал Моню велосипед, который топчет асфальт (каток). Надо его Симочке сообщить... Вызвались Изя и Сёма доставить тело и деликатно это всё обставить... Приходят к ней домой и с порога: здравствуйте, тут живёт вдова Рабинович? 
-На тебе дулю, не вдова, а жена!
-На тебе две дули. Сёма, заноси...)
Ну и многие другие "перлы", которые я в процессе разговора подчас просто не замечаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Танюша ТТ

Так привыкла к этим выражениям, что и забыла совершенно , что это "чисто одесское"  :smileflag:

----------


## Gelo

У меня тётя почему-то всегда говорит фразу одну , когда возмущается: 
"Ну, на голову не одеть!!" 
Я так понимаю это она хочет сказать :"Безобразие аж некуда!"

----------


## Good++++

> Насчёт, как одесситов в Советской армии называли...
> Служил в Тирасполе в середине 80-х, так там нас (а было нас много), называли маланцами. Причём совершенно не в оскорбительном тоне, даже скорее уважительно  Кстати, и мама моя и бабушка, будучи коренными одесситками с Молдаванки, тоже говорили АдЭса, но мягко так, мило звучало... Гораздо приятнее слуху, чем мАсковское АдЗесса. Да, наслушался я от бабушки  Человек очень милый, но не очень грамотный, она просто коверкала слова на "одесский лад". Витиру со стола, пирод (перед), манаез (майонез), памадора (уже упоминалось), аберкоца (абрикосы). Когда я был маленький, я постоянно делал в квартире "халоймес". Чудаками и чудачками она всех без исключения называла, не при личном обращении, а говоря в третьем лице о ком-то. А этот её "файный лапсердак" по поводу моего костюмчика на школьный выпускной?  Кстати, шил мне этот "лапсердак" какой-то старый портной еврей в полуподвальчике на ПастЭра, с очками на кончике носа, который "из остатков ещё и кепочку сделаем" 
> Спасибо всем за ностальгическую тему!


 Бабушка (жила на Молдаванке, район автовокзала) и ее сестра использовали такие слова:
- випо (что означало "пиво"),
- гувашь (гуашь),
- другие пока не вспомнил.
Все были чудаки с чудачками. Плюс еще были (но не все) "уполномоченные" (фраза: "Уполномоченный с Боржанского" - дом Боржанского находился по адресу ул. Колонтаевская, 67)
Еще Косвенную/Граначальницкой называли "Коло района", там когда-то была конечная трамвая, круг...

----------


## Gelo

А помните как в песне про Костю моряка , как он к Соне обращался"Вы интересная чудачка ....". Видимо раньше это было очень распростаненным  .

----------


## Good++++

> А помните как в песне про Костю моряка , как он к Соне обращался"Вы интересная чудачка ....". Видимо раньше это было очень распростаненным  .


 По-одесски было не "Вы", а "Ви" (в произношении)... :smileflag:

----------


## Gelo

Представить себе всю Одессу , разговаривающую на таком слэнге везде и постоянно трудно . Думаю скорее в каждом районе и в каждой семье все было по разному . Я например ни от кого из родных "Ви" не слышал. А вот чудак и чудачка , звучит почти как местоимение для меня .

----------


## Good++++

Детей ласково называли: "манюня", "нюсик", "кузочка"... Кто-то такое слышал?

----------


## Gelo

Честно не приходилось такое слышать . Вспоминаю детство и помню, как папа меня называл странным каким то словом типа .... "Коцькин". Что это для меня до сих пор загадка :/  Надо будет спросить.

----------


## Танюша ТТ

> Детей ласково называли: "манюня", "нюсик", "кузочка"... Кто-то такое слышал?


 я так свою собаку называю  - правда я и отношусь к ней , как к ребёнку  :smileflag:

----------


## Love&Passion

> У нас это звучало, как "дыр-дыра", хотя смысла от этого не прибавляется. Вообще этот детский "испорченный телефон". Помню у нас во дворе была очень популярна песня про крейсер "Варяг". Там есть строчка "Все вымпелы вьются и цепи гремят". С учетом ритма это звучало - "Всевым пелы вьются...". И только уже когда подрос, я узнал истинное значение таинственного словосочетания "всевым пелы".


 Пфффф! И ви мне будете рассказывать?  :smileflag: 
У меня во дворе была игра (ой, ну уж не буду настаивать, что одесского производства), в которой надо было быстро выговорить.... "стоп каликалаточка запятая точка стоп". За правописание сего выражения не отвечаю при всём своём филологическом образовании, уж как помню на слух

----------


## mlch

> Да, ещё... Водителей трамваев и троллейбусов бабушка называла ватманами. Но это скорее не чисто одесское, а просто дореволюционное (бабулька моя образца 1900 года  )


 Не могу утверждать, что это повсеместно в России было, но моя бабушка (1904 года), несмотря на университетское филологическое образование тоже всю жизнь употребляла термин ватман.
И, кстати, Ватманский переулок в Одессе никто пока переименовывать не собирается, слава Богу.  :smileflag:

----------


## Sv-fr

> .............
> -На тебе дулю, не вдова, а жена!
> -На тебе две дули. Сёма, заноси...)
> Ну и многие другие "перлы", которые я в процессе разговора подчас просто не замечаю


 я знаю другую концовку:
- На тебе две дули, Сёма просунь его под дверь

----------


## Струна

Словить фару - остановить машину. Лайба - автомобиль  :smileflag: . А еще мне нравиться вот это: "Кофе-капуччино-сигареты-жвачка-помада" - на одном дыхании

----------


## Chelovechka

сегодня слышала как мужчина в обменнике доллары покупал и говорит девушке:" Вы считайте -считайте, я тоже считать люблю.."

----------


## Angel Fly

Оратор на седьмом км, тоже на одном дыхании:
-Чай, кофе, капуччино, средство от тараканов назойливым мужчинам)))

----------


## Sv-fr

> Словить фару - остановить машину. Лайба - автомобиль . А еще мне нравиться вот это: "Кофе-капуччино-сигареты-жвачка-помада" - на одном дыхании


 С-с-с-сигареты, с-с-с-сигареты, с-с-с-сигареты! Курим-курим-курим! С-с-с-сигареты, с-с-с-сигареты, с-с-с-сигареты!.......

----------


## Good++++

А кто знает, что такое "нудли"?

----------


## Angel Fly

> А кто знает, что такое "нудли"?


 Cлышала употребление этого слова в двух значениях:
1. Есть такое блюдо - картошка с нудлями (иногда "шнудли" говорят) - это типа рулетика из теста, внутри шкварки, готовится вместе с картошкой..
2. Иногда нудлями называют быстрозавариваемую вермишель)

----------


## Good++++

> Cлышала употребление этого слова в двух значениях:
> 1. Есть такое блюдо - картошка с нудлями (иногда "шнудли" говорят) - это типа рулетика из теста, внутри шкварки, готовится вместе с картошкой..
> 2. Иногда нудлями называют быстрозавариваемую вермишель)


 Это чисто одесская штучка?
Просто моя бабушка готовила нудли типа блинчики-пирожки с повидлом, творогом с изюмом... жирнючие...

П.С. Повидло - тоже одесское слово?

----------


## Sv-fr

Не трогай меня за здесь и за там! Я везде такая

----------


## Танюша ТТ

А "где будем делать талию?"  Это не Марк Захаров придумал- это местное  :smileflag:

----------


## Sweetlana

блин... классно...  :smileflag:  вот употребялла в разговоре многие выражения и не знала, что это оказывается чисто одесские  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

гадать, гадать, Гоша гадает, гадать, гадать, Гоша гадает....

----------


## Sweetlana

ой, в Аркадии сидела старая цыганка и кричала: "Наташа гадает, гадает, гадает  :smileflag: "
про Гошу не слышала  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

с Гошей цыганка ходила по ПРивозу

----------


## mlch

> Это чисто одесская штучка?
> Просто моя бабушка готовила нудли типа блинчики-пирожки с повидлом, творогом с изюмом... жирнючие...
> 
> П.С. Повидло - тоже одесское слово?


 Нет.  :smileflag:  Повидло - это можно услышать где угодно.
А нудли - в смысле - лапша - это или от английского the noodle, или от немцкого Die Nudeln. 
Так что это тоже скорее международное.

----------


## Yola Sergeevna

Иностранцев, говорящих по-русски, переклинило на фразе "Да нет, наверное...." Они никак не могли понять, почему "да", "нет", да еще и "наверное", хехехехе...

----------


## Алибабаевич

> с Гошей цыганка ходила по ПРивозу


 У неё попугайчиков куча была. И все были Гоши, Наташи, и Бори ))

----------


## Струна

"шоб вы так жили!" - чисто одесское выражение, употребляют, когда кто-то очень удивил или рассмешил  :smileflag:

----------


## Angel Fly

и есть еще "шоп ты мне был здоров"))

Подцепила недавно на форуме интересный оборот речи "он меня устал", "оно меня устало" Это одесское?))

----------


## Алибабаевич

Шё ты из-под мине хочешь?

----------


## Alexandr

> и есть еще "шоп ты мне был здоров"))
> "он меня устал", "оно меня устало" Это одесское?))


 Не знаю, но в других городах не слышал, а объездил я немало. :smileflag:

----------


## Angel Fly

> Не знаю, но в других городах не слышал, а объездил я немало.


 Вот и славненько, будем считать нашим))

----------


## Squee

> Подцепила недавно на форуме интересный оборот речи "он меня устал", "оно меня устало" Это одесское?))


 Не знаю, но у меня иногда такое вырывается.

----------


## Sv-fr

Иностранцы на Привозе многого не понимают.
    - Что продаёте?
- Чёрную смородину.
     - А почему она красная?
- Потому что зелёная.

Не понимают, как может быть воды в речке по колено, а рыбы до хрена....

----------


## Pa

- Что б ты хотел знать...
- Кино и немцы
- Что скока? Весы мне пишут "второй, сойдите!"
- Ригадулина
- поt$ на льдине

соседка через забор - маме:
— Зоя?!
— А-а?!
— Ты дома?!

----------


## Sv-fr

Ой, шо я вам имею сказать.....
-Здравствуйте Рабинович! Вы такой маленький, лысенький, толстенький!...А раньше были стройненький, кучерявенький!
- Я не Рабинович!
- Что, Ви фамилию тоже поменяли?

----------


## Sv-fr

Всё ещё существует такое:..ой, перестань так сказать..)

----------


## Lets go

> Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас


 хааааа,эта бабка живёт возле меня))У нас есть столько видео гонячего с ней)

----------


## Love&Passion

Услышала по одесскому радио байку недавно:
"Подслушано на Привозе:
-И где ваша лошадь, которую ви продаёте?
-Мадам, ви неправильно смотрите, я торгую кроликами!
-Я всё правильно смотрю. Я на цену смотрю." ))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Зимняя

старое доброе выражение "сделать базар" плавно трансформировалось в "сделать магазин"

----------


## Chelovechka

-Разве это бички?
-это же воши...

----------


## Fuchsia

> -Разве это бички?
> -это же воши...


 классика  фраза мадам Стороженко из " Белеет парус одинокий"

----------


## ANASTAS_AUTO

Зять своей тёще:- Мамо, а шо это ви пьёте??? (А у неё в рюмке буквально 20 капель) Она:- водку!  
- У нас мамо, даже корвалол такими дозами не употребляют... :smileflag:

----------


## ANASTAS_AUTO

А кто видел деда на Дерибасовской, который играет на бутылке???

----------


## IvanIL

Лет десять назад, на рынке "Южный", торговали куринными яйцами прямо с борта машин. Девушка, лет семнадцати, не знает к какой из них подойти для покупки. Продавец:
-  Девушка, девушка идите ко мне у меня яйца больше!
Пауза.И все кто слышал эту фразу "давятся со смеху" + куча комметарий. :smileflag:

----------


## angelborn

> А кто видел деда на Дерибасовской, который играет на бутылке???


 Я видел его когда-то, на углу с Советской Армии, когда ещё существовал гастроном.
Дед вооружился металлическим прутом (типа арматурины) и как смычком, играл им на бутылке, а-ля скрипке.
Так до конца и не понял, сумашедший он, или прикидывается. :smileflag:

----------


## Almond

В советские времена на Привозе. Покупатель показывая на тушки кур на прилавке - продавцу: -Почем Ваши "синие"?

----------


## Танюша ТТ

Очень характерно для одесситов неправильное употребление падежей . 
Пример : Вы хочете песен ? Их есть у меня  :smileflag: 

Я иногда грешу этим даже в деловых письмах, чем немало потешаю своих деловых патрнеров  :smileflag:

----------


## Алибабаевич

Почему нет, когда да?

----------


## Эшли

Чтобы таки да так нет!

----------


## Kertis

"Можно до вас на палку чаю?"

----------


## Fuchsia

> "Можно до вас на палку чаю?"


  это не одесский , это как тебе помягче сказать....

----------


## Kertis

> это не одесский , это как тебе помягче сказать....


 Шо вы говорите...

----------


## Алибабаевич

Щё ви говорите? - так будет правильнее)))

----------


## Струна

> "Можно до вас на палку чаю?"


 Знаю похожий вариант: "Приходите на рюмку чаю"

----------


## Чёрная моль

> "Можно до вас на палку чаю?"


 Я те уже говорила, что это пошлый баянище и как заметила Фуксия - совсем не одесский  :smileflag:

----------


## Kertis

Шёб у вас выпали все зуби, кроме одного для зубной боли! - как вы мне надоели....

----------


## Love&Passion

Подруга на днях сказала выражение, которое её мама часто употребляет. Наблюдали ситуацию, в которой нам самим никогда не хотелось бы очутиться, так она и сказала, сокрушенно глядя : "Щоб нихто не дожил!"
Я валялась под столом. Это ж надо! Только вдумайтесь в фразу ! ))

----------


## Almond

Юный пионЭр!

----------


## Паноптикум

о пионэрах.....не совсем одесское, но  Раневская  "ПионЭры, возьмитесь за  руки и дружно идите на **й!"  ... когда пионеры просили у нее макулатуру.

----------


## Squee

2Паноптикум: "Пионэры, идите в жопу!"

----------


## Shakira

Мама хотите борща?  Ну так  пойдите  и сварите!

----------


## Паноптикум

> 2Паноптикум: "Пионэры, идите в жопу!"


 в ее книге пионэры шли не в жопу

----------


## Squee

Про себя знаю, что "пионэрам" я такого не сказал бы (наверно, даже в ответ).
Про Раневскую - уверен, что детям она сказать такого не могла. И не поверю этому, даже если ты покажешь книгу.

----------


## angelborn

Шоб ви всрались, и воды нэ було!

----------


## pupsa

> Шоб ви всрались, и воды нэ було!


 И к вам пришли гости...!

----------


## Good++++

Ласковое обзывательство: "Х*о*лера!" :smileflag:

----------


## Иришка

А в Аркадии сечас: "Семочки жареные, семочки девочки"
и 5 лет назад парень в шляпе ходил: "Жареные орешки, семечки, на Ллллюбую сумму, на Лллбую!!!!"

----------


## RaverOleg

> Очень характерно для одесситов неправильное употребление падежей . 
> Пример : Вы хочете песен ? Их есть у меня 
> 
> Я иногда грешу этим даже в деловых письмах, чем немало потешаю своих деловых патрнеров


 косноязычие называется. Плохая привычка.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Про себя знаю, что "пионэрам" я такого не сказал бы (наверно, даже в ответ).
> Про Раневскую - уверен, что детям она сказать такого не могла. И не поверю этому, даже если ты покажешь книгу.


 круто. куда  Раневской до вас..... "Если жопа есть, то почему о ней нельзя говорить?"(с)

----------


## Иришка

> Детей ласково называли: "манюня", "нюсик", "кузочка"... Кто-то такое слышал?


 А ТЮПОЧКА слышали? )))
Кстати, УБИТЬСЯ С ТУМБОЧКИ, это откуда??? Я так все время говорю, а все вокруг просто умирают

----------


## Tehnolog

Таки да, Одессу нельзя не любить. И если ви мене скажете переехать, так я перееду, но Одессу я заберу собой.
Моя прабабушка постоянно говорила - киш - миш и жареные гвозди (так я таки не знаю Одесское это или как)

----------


## Tehnolog

Да кстати тубуретка, калидор и квантиранты, как по мне так это распространено у нес

----------


## Паноптикум

друшляк, праситутки, андресоль, мындавошки, фатиранты :smileflag:

----------


## Tehnolog

> друшляк, праситутки, андресоль, мындавошки, фатиранты


 Чесно, насчет друшляка и андресоли я и не знаю как правильно, всегда думал что так правильно

----------


## Буджак

Правильно "друшлаг".

----------


## Танюша ТТ

> Правильно "друшлаг".


 
а уже совсем , чтоб хорошо - как в словаре - то "дуршлаг"  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  - хотя, может в Одессе это и не считается сильно правильным  :smileflag:

----------


## Squee

> круто. куда  Раневской до вас..... "Если жопа есть, то почему о ней нельзя говорить?"(с)


 Ты определись - мы о жопе говорим, или о тем, что ты написала? Я говорил о фразе, написанной тобой. Не верю я , что Раневская могла сказать _такое_ детям.

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Правильно "друшлаг".


 Вот из-за таких, как вы и плодится человеческая безграмотность)))

Вспомнила еще - синдерей туда же))

----------


## Almond

Моя бабушка говорила "мишИгинэ", когда хотела сказать "сумасшедшая".

----------


## Ananda Soul

> Не верю я , что Раневская могла сказать _такое_ детям.


 она такое гнала и не тока детям  :smileflag:  тетка бескрышная была...
хотя в нете др интерпритация этого:
Однажны Раневская шла по улице. За ней пристроилась группа раздражающих пионеров,которые фразами "Муля, не нервируй меня!" просто достали её.Раневская, наконец, обратила на них внимание и говорит
- Пионеры, стройся по росту!
Пионеры от неожиданности построились
- А теперь идите в *опу!

----------


## Fuchsia

> Про Раневскую - уверен, что детям она сказать такого не могла. И не поверю этому, даже если ты покажешь книгу.


 Раневская славится своими фразочками и выражениями, среди которых это детский лепет

----------


## Squee

Фразочки и выражения - да. Но разговор с детьми "по-матушке"?

----------


## Ananda Soul

"жопа" - это по-матушке?

----------


## Чёрная моль

> "жопа" - это по-матушке?


 Речь шла об этом:



> о пионэрах.....не совсем одесское, но  Раневская  "ПионЭры, возьмитесь за  руки и дружно идите на **й!"  ... когда пионеры просили у нее макулатуру.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Ты определись - мы о жопе говорим, или о тем, что ты написала? Я говорил о фразе, написанной тобой. Не верю я , что Раневская могла сказать _такое_ детям.


  Ну, коль ты такой грамотный и дословно знаешь куда именно Раневская посылала пионэров, то и должен знать что про жопу  - это тоже её классика.

----------


## Kertis

он таки хавчик

----------


## Love&Passion

> он таки хавчик


 И шо это таки значит? :smileflag:

----------


## Me Myself & I

Я себе думаю!

----------


## Буджак

У нас говорили "хавец", ударение на последний слог. Он хавчик, хавец или он хавает в чем - либо, означает, что он является признанным экспертом в этом деле.

----------


## Love&Passion

А, ну так понятно уже, ага ))) Я и сама так говариваю ))

----------


## Буджак

В Москве в студенческие годы мы использовали слова "рюх", "рюхать". Это синоним.

----------


## Theresa

"Фармазнощики" (аферисты)

----------


## Katenika

"Так чисто, аж противно!"
А, наше Одесское "Ша!"?

Дома его вроде не говоришь, но стоит выехать за пределы, как все мгновенно узнают в тебе Одессита именно по этому слову. Дома вроде вообще по Одесски не говоришь, а во Львове, стоило только рот открыть, как все сразу произносили: "О! Одесса!". Мне там вообще казалось, что это имя у меня такое  :smileflag:

----------


## pashakka

А как вам фраза из фильма "3 дня в Одессе":
"Молодой человек, шоб я вас видела на одной ноге, а вы меня одним глазом!" O_o

----------


## sergei_1985

> Черноморец-Чемпион! Это фраза настоящего одесского болельщика.


 А я знаю такую фразу. Раньше онна  очень часто использовалась
Черноморец не команда, Одесситка не жена)))

----------


## Almond

> А я знаю такую фразу. Раньше онна  очень часто использовалась
> Черноморец не команда, Одесситка не жена)))


 Ага! Запорожец - не машина, киевлянин - не мужчина, одесситка - не жена.

----------


## МАРОКА

едишь в транспорте, и с задней площадки кричат водителю:
- открой задний проход!!!

а вот еще. напротив музкомедии, через дорогу, стоит какая-то бадежка, на двери объявление "Без одежды не входить!"

----------


## angelborn

> едишь в транспорте, и с задней площадки кричат водителю:
> - открой задний проход!!!
> 
> а вот еще. напротив музкомедии, через дорогу, стоит какая-то бадежка, на двери объявление "Без одежды не входить!"


 Это вы про военкомат?

----------


## Pa

> Это вы про военкомат?


 
это достойно золотых цитат-)


недавно в трамвае:
на передней площадке две старушки беседуют.
одна тощая(1) и вредная, а дргугая тучная и весельчачка (2).
2 — блин, что ж он так везет?!! мы только стоим.
1 — надо пешком ходить!
2 — я пешком не могу. когда я хожу — я худею. что же, всю жизнь набирала вес что бы сейчас так все расстерять? ))

----------


## [email protected]

"За кого ты меня имеешь?!"
"Не держи меня за идиота!", "Он ещё мине будет рассказывать!", "Чтоб Вы знали!", "Что мы с этого будем иметь?", "Или я неправ?", "Я что?,-сильно похож на поца?", "Сколько время?", "Больной на всю голову", "Будешь иметь, что слушать", "Слухай здесь", "Как тока, так сразу", "Где твоё "Здрасьте"?", "Не морочьте голову!", "А ты таки неправ!", "С какой такой радости?", "Мене это не колышит!", "Оно Вам  надо?", "Тут вам не здесь!","Оставьте этих глупостей!", "Я Вам скажу больше!", "Что ты себе думаешь?!", "Как Вы себя имеете?", "Короче!", "Или что-то с чем-то!?", "Кто бы говорил?", "Что за гев0лт?", "За это не будем говорить", "Даже не начинайте!", "Наглость-второе счастье!", "Скучать за вами!", "Отдолжил пару копеек", "Я дико извиняюсь!,- но что с этого выйдет!?", "Ой!,-уже забудьте!!!", "Зачем мне это слышать?", "Не будем за это вспоминать через сто лет!", "Я имею сказать за то, что вы все поняли!", "Короче,-Вы в курсе!", "Нема базара!", "Без второго слова!" - это только навскидку незадумываясь...
 Вы должны были бы знать за это, раз вы одесситы...

----------


## 0dessaBalt

> "За кого ты меня имеешь?!"
> "Не держи меня за идиота!", "Он ещё мине будет рассказывать!", "Чтоб Вы знали!", "Что мы с этого будем иметь?", "Или я неправ?", "Я что?,-сильно похож на поца?", "Сколько время?", "Больной на всю голову", "Будешь иметь, что слушать", "Слухай здесь", "Как тока, так сразу", "Где твоё "Здрасьте"?", "Не морочьте голову!", "А ты таки неправ!", "С какой такой радости?", "Мене это не колышит!", "Оно Вам  надо?", "Тут вам не здесь!","Оставьте этих глупостей!", "Я Вам скажу больше!", "Что ты себе думаешь?!", "Как Вы себя имеете?", "Короче!", "Или что-то с чем-то!?", "Кто бы говорил?", "Что за гев0лт?", "За это не будем говорить", "Даже не начинайте!", "Наглость-второе счастье!", "Скучать за вами!", "Отдолжил пару копеек", "Я дико извиняюсь!,- но что с этого выйдет!?", "Ой!,-уже забудьте!!!", "Зачем мне это слышать?", "Не будем за это вспоминать через сто лет!", "Я имею сказать за то, что вы все поняли!", "Короче,-Вы в курсе!", "Нема базара!", "Без второго слова!" - это только навскидку незадумываясь...
>  Вы должны были бы знать за это, раз вы одесситы...


  ----------------------------------------------------
 Не все однако, не все... 
 По крайней мере, одесским языком владеют...
 на уровне визитки, - "одессит на выезде, или Сёма "зажигает" на Крещатике (варианты - на Невском, на Арбате)"... 
А так чтоб "да", так "нет"...

----------


## Ant

> ...
>  Вы должны были бы знать за это, раз вы одесситы...


 Почти все это обычный одесский язык. Но увидеть "одессизмы" может лишь человек со стороны.

----------


## 0dessaBalt

> Почти все это обычный одесский язык. Но увидеть "одессизмы" может лишь человек со стороны.


  ----------------------------------
 Просто обыденность притупляет восприятие...
 Для нас с Вами верблюд - экзотика, а для бедуина - обыденность...
 Для нас акула - необычно, а для полинезийцев - суровая реальность...
 Иногда, чтобы понять свою и окружающих тебя людей уникальность, их необычность, требуется выломиться за рамки обыденного бытия, рутинных буденных событий, - тогда и осознаётся, что это - только здесь и нигде более в мире... чем оно и ценно для нас, одесситов... и удивительно для к "ним не относящихся"...

----------


## Sv-fr

"Шоб к вам родственники на всё лето приехали!"

----------


## Love&Passion

Это одесское?

----------


## Скрытик

> Это одесское?


 Да уж не московское это точно  :smileflag:

----------


## corj

Где мы едем? В России---куда мы едем?
Кто крайний?      ---------кто последний?
Я вам имею кое что сказать.-----Я вам хочу кое что сказать.
Модная фраза: На кислород!----------На улицу!




> "За кого ты меня имеешь?!"
> "Не держи меня за идиота!", "Он ещё мине будет рассказывать!", "Чтоб Вы знали!", "Что мы с этого будем иметь?", "Или я неправ?", "Я что?,-сильно похож на поца?", "Сколько время?", "Больной на всю голову", "Будешь иметь, что слушать", "Слухай здесь", "Как тока, так сразу", "Где твоё "Здрасьте"?", "Не морочьте голову!", "А ты таки неправ!", "С какой такой радости?", "Мене это не колышит!", "Оно Вам  надо?", "Тут вам не здесь!","Оставьте этих глупостей!", "Я Вам скажу больше!", "Что ты себе думаешь?!", "Как Вы себя имеете?", "Короче!", "Или что-то с чем-то!?", "Кто бы говорил?", "Что за гев0лт?", "За это не будем говорить", "Даже не начинайте!", "Наглость-второе счастье!", "Скучать за вами!", "Отдолжил пару копеек", "Я дико извиняюсь!,- но что с этого выйдет!?", "Ой!,-уже забудьте!!!", "Зачем мне это слышать?", "Не будем за это вспоминать через сто лет!", "Я имею сказать за то, что вы все поняли!", "Короче,-Вы в курсе!", "Нема базара!", "Без второго слова!" - это только навскидку незадумываясь...
>  Вы должны были бы знать за это, раз вы одесситы...


 Совершенно верно,но происхождение почти всех этих фраз -еврейское,по мере отьезда большого количества евреев из Одессы,таких выражений становится всё меньше.Русские одесситы подхватывают и с удовольствием ими пользуются!

----------


## ZhiveBelarus

а есть такое слово - "Одеса"? (С одной "С"!) ?

----------


## Sv-fr

> а есть такое слово - "Одеса"? (С одной "С"!) ?


 есть, так Одесса пишется по-украински

----------


## ideen

Довелось как то услышать в советское время от продавца пивом в "Аркадии" по имени Цыля фразу к не довольному покупателю " Я имела! тот гвоздь на котором висел портрет твоего дедушки"

Еще слышал от товарища не довольного тоже обслуживанием такой перл " Я завтра прийду и покажу тебе движение моего направления"

----------


## 1980Александр

> Ой, я вас умоляю!
> (как то по этой фразе во мне вычеслили Одессита) Оказывается, так больше нигдде не говорят.


 так вычисляют евреек (я не против)

----------


## Fuchsia

> так вычисляют евреек (я не против)


  так вычисляют одессита

----------


## sergei_1985

> . Скажем, слово "мадам" (из предыдущего поста) никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет...


 А я с легкостью говорю мадам и ничего не умер.
Таки я вроде нахожусь в здравом уме.
А шоб ви знали в Одессе так не говорят  :smileflag: 




> так вычисляют евреек (я не против)


 Нет. Так именно вычисляют Одессита.
Только в Одессе эта фраза применяется чуть ли не каждый день  :smileflag: 




> "Шоб к вам родственники на всё лето приехали!"


 Старое доброе пожелание настоящему еврею в Одессе 

Несколько слов и выражений  :smileflag: 
Я дико извиняюсь
Юшка
Шухер
Шнобель
ловить гав
иметь за счастье
зажать очко
до сраки кари очи
дзебало
держать фасон
горобцам дули давать
гондон штопаный
взять ноги в руки

----------


## Katenika

> Скажем, слово "мадам" (из предыдущего поста) никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет...


 Ой! А я очень часто так говорю  :smileflag: . 

У меня знакомых старых евреек много  :smileflag: . С ними пообщаешься и кроме моря удовольствия, еще и заражение Одесским тоном получаешь  :smileflag: . 

Написать эти фразы невозможно! 
Это нужно слушать  :smileflag:

----------


## Бомбардир

Какая-то сволочь жарит шашлык,а мы здесь нюхай!

----------


## Mila_shka

А что я с этого буду иметь? - Какой мне смысл делать это?
беременная голова - неприятности, полный рот проблем
биток - отбивная
брать в голову - переживать, воспринимать всерьёз, верить 
буряк -свекла
быть из 75-й школы -быть идиотом
вырванные годы - крупные неприятности, нервотрёпка
выступать - возмущаться, ругаться, скандалить
где мы едем - куда мы едем
гембель -	неприятности, полный рот проблем
гнать - нести околесицу; обнаглеть
давай - пока, до свидания, счастливо
делать базар - покупать еду на базаре
жаловаться в центральную прачечную - в повелительном наклонении: идите к чёрту. О ком-либо: он ничего не может сделать с этим
замурзанный -грязный
запущено -в ужасном состоянии
змейка -	молния
И что ты будешь делать? -	чёрт возьми!
идиота кусок - идиот
иметь кого-то в виду - плевать на кого-то
качать права -скандалить, ругаться, возмущаться, требовать чего-кинуть -обмануть, смошенничать, лишить денег или чего-то ценного
кулёк - полиэтиленовый пакет
ложить - класть
мансы - повадки, ухватки, замашки; события
на полном серьёзе - совершенно серьёзно
наезжать на - угрожать, нападать, вести себя очень агрессивно 
Ну шо (я) вам (могу) сказать? -Дела так себе, как обычно
поезд ушёл - вы опоздали
помидора -помидор
поцеловать замок	- опоздать
причиндалы -вещи
пролететь как фанера над Парижем - потерпеть неудачу
провести кого-либо -проводить кого-либо
пшёнка - кукуруза
разводить - пытаться ввести в заблуждение, как правило с 
синие - баклажаны
слушать сюда -слушать внимательно
срач - беспорядок
толчок - промтоварный рынок
Ша! -Тихо!
шара -халява
шикарно -замечательно
шмутки -	вещи
щас (сейчас) - никогда

ЗЫ: Не знаю, может я где то повторилась.

----------


## Sv-fr

-Сёма, ты знаешь, вчера твоя Циля вишла из дома и пошла на лево! 
-О! Так это она пошла на работу!
-А позавчера твоя Циля вышла из дома и пошла направо!
-О! Это она пошла налево!

-Роза, ти знаешь, наша Бэтя учится на первом курсе института и поздно возвращаясь домой идёт через парк! Её ведь там могут изнасиловать!!!
-Хаим, успокойся, всё это могло бы быть, но тока не с её  еврейским счастьем!

----------


## Me Myself & I

> делать базар - покупать еду на базаре


 Можно исправлю?! покупать еду не на базаре,а на рынке.Базар говорят тоже только в Одессе

----------


## Mila_shka

> Можно исправлю?! покупать еду не на базаре,а на рынке.Базар говорят тоже только в Одессе


  :smileflag:

----------


## Przepioreczka

Моего любимого (большую часть жизни прожившего в Москве и на Урале) раздражают ответы вопросом на вопрос и "или". Сколько не объясняла, не может понять как можно отвечать "или" на любой вопрос и что же это означает  Эх, далеко ему до одессита....)))))))))

----------


## Mafioso

мне вот интересно: привычка в вопросе сразу вставлять отрицание("На следующей *не* выходите?", "У вас *не* найдётся..... ?") - это одесское или так везде говорят?

----------


## Jorjic

> мне вот интересно: привычка в вопросе сразу вставлять отрицание("На следующей *не* выходите?", "У вас *не* найдётся..... ?") - это одесское или так везде говорят?


 Не знаю. Но вот цитата из Жванецкого.
Он газет не может купить. Он им подсказывает ответ. Он спрашивает: "Газет нет?". Они говорят: "Нет".

----------


## Скрытик

У меня младшенький когда совсем маленький был на вопрос "У тебя не болит голова?" отвечал "Да"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чёрная моль

> мне вот интересно: привычка в вопросе сразу вставлять отрицание("На следующей *не* выходите?", "У вас *не* найдётся..... ?") - это одесское или так везде говорят?


 Это по-моему не одесское, а совковое, когда человек подсознательно ждет отрицательного ответа  :smileflag:

----------


## ZagreY

был в отпуске   наобщался с народом из россии 
выяснилось что слово "кулек" подразумевая "пакет"  не употребляется

----------


## Pa

аха)
тут уже упоминалось.
но сам столкнулся с непониманием...
"паш, что она(кассир) хочет от меня. какой кулек?!)"
ну какой эе это пакет - это    к у л е к -)))
интересно происхождение этого слова.

----------


## Ribeiro

> интересно происхождение этого слова.


  Словарь Даля гласит:*
КУЛЬ* м. рогожный мешок; из мочал ткутся, на стоячем станке, рогожи, а из рогож шьются кули. 
*Кулек*_, кулечик_ умалит. род сумки, мешка, с треугольной покрышкой и завязкой, из тонкой рогожи. Зовут _кульками_ и плетеные из травы или кореньев мешки, в которых привозятся иные бакалейные товары

----------


## Jorjic

> был в отпуске   наобщался с народом из россии 
> выяснилось что слово "кулек" подразумевая "пакет"  не употребляется


 Я не обращал на это внимания, но здесь встречаю не первый раз.
Посмотрел у Даля.
Кулек - род сумки мешка ... из тонкой рогожи. Также и плетеные мешки, в которых привозят бакалейные товары.
Пакет - конверт, обертка, и с бумагою в ней, с письмом.

----------


## Almond

А "торбочка" в смысле пакет/кулек? Тоже Употребляется в только в Одессе.

----------


## Jorjic

> А "торбочка" в смысле пакет/кулек? Тоже Употребляется в только в Одессе.


 Слова "торба" у Даля присутствует с указанием на южное наречие. А вот уменьшительное - "торбинка", что ближе к украинскому. Видимо, "торбочка" действительно наше изобретение.

----------


## Буджак

По - сербски все, в чем что-то носят (не жидкость, естественно), называется торба. Это и портфель, и сумка, и рюкзак...

----------


## smi

- О!
- Шо О?
- Ничево...

----------


## __ВЛАДА__

а мне фиолетово!!!
спроси у этого штриха.!!
приезжайте посрочней
всё будет кучеряво!!

----------


## Dr.Gonzo

Вот все вертится вокруг пересечений прошлого и настоящего. Однако пожалуй как нигде следующая история могла произойти только в Одессе. И пускай в ней может и не было "типичных одесских фраз", зато какой подход... 

После поворота на запрещающий сигнал светофора, мое авто, в котором нахожусь собственно я и моя спутница (С), останавливает инспектор ГАИ (И) и предвкушая общение, которое как минимум облегчит мой кашелек и как максимум заберет время на оформление протокола, происходит следующее:
(И) - Добрый вечер, добропорядочного автолюбителя приветствует любимое городское ГАИ города. Но обратится я сейчас хочу не к Вам, а к Вашей спутнице. (Заглядывает через меня на спутницу). Вам не страшно ездить с таким водителем?
(С) - Нет, а что должно?
(И) - Ваш ковалер совершил опаснейший маневр, который не только нарушает административный кодекс согласно статье ..., но и подвергает опасности Вашу жизнь. Вот Вы знаете, что я делаю по вечерам? Жене говорю, что к любовнице, а любовнице - что к жене. А сам сажусь в туалет и читаю ПДД, ПДД, ПДД... :smileflag: 

Как после такого не попросить прощения и не предложить материальную помощь в красный уголок ГАИ? И что? Вы думаете он взял деньги? Нет! Только сказал, чтоб в следующий раз при подобной ситуации "я сразу поднимал руки вверх и шел сдаваться". :smileflag:  Ну чем не современный Одесский колорит?

----------


## АТ

> ...И что? Вы думаете он взял деньги? Нет! Только сказал, чтоб в следующий раз при подобной ситуации "я сразу поднимал руки вверх и шел сдаваться". Ну чем не современный Одесский колорит?


 И чему ж вы радуетесь? Как я понял - ему больше денег понравилась ваша девушка, на которую он и производил впечатление.
Так что срочно принимайте меры, а то как бы вам не _пошитись в дУрнi_...

----------


## Марыся

> Ой, я вас умоляю!
> (как то по этой фразе во мне вычеслили Одессита) Оказывается, так больше нигдде не говорят.


 я не ОДесситка, но всю жизнь так говорю  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Марыся

> По этому признаку элементарно вычислить приезжего


 да нет ну шо ві говорите!!! все приезжие об єто м уже знают!!!

----------


## Котеночек

> Вот все вертится вокруг пересечений прошлого и настоящего. Однако пожалуй как нигде следующая история могла произойти только в Одессе. И пускай в ней может и не было "типичных одесских фраз", зато какой подход... 
> 
> После поворота на запрещающий сигнал светофора, мое авто, в котором нахожусь собственно я и моя спутница (С), останавливает инспектор ГАИ (И) и предвкушая общение, которое как минимум облегчит мой кашелек и как максимум заберет время на оформление протокола, происходит следующее:
> (И) - Добрый вечер, добропорядочного автолюбителя приветствует любимое городское ГАИ города. Но обратится я сейчас хочу не к Вам, а к Вашей спутнице. (Заглядывает через меня на спутницу). Вам не страшно ездить с таким водителем?
> (С) - Нет, а что должно?
> (И) - Ваш ковалер совершил опаснейший маневр, который не только нарушает административный кодекс согласно статье ..., но и подвергает опасности Вашу жизнь. Вот Вы знаете, что я делаю по вечерам? Жене говорю, что к любовнице, а любовнице - что к жене. А сам сажусь в туалет и читаю ПДД, ПДД, ПДД...
> 
> Как после такого не попросить прощения и не предложить материальную помощь в красный уголок ГАИ? И что? Вы думаете он взял деньги? Нет! Только сказал, чтоб в следующий раз при подобной ситуации "я сразу поднимал руки вверх и шел сдаваться". Ну чем не современный Одесский колорит?


 мне этот товарищ на дороге 3 раза попадался...так забивал Мике баки что у меня голова кругом шла - все в стихотворной форме...денег ему предлагать даже рука не поднималась

----------


## Невмирущенко-Цвях

> А вот слово  ГАЛАТЫН откуда? Его часто употребляла моя бабушка....


 это фаршированная курица

----------


## Jorjic

> это фаршированная курица


 Да, это блюдо очень популярно в Одессе, считается праздничным в еврейской кухне. Правильное название - галантин, но у нас переделалось в галатын.

----------


## Almond

"Я там был два раза - первый и последний!"

----------


## Паноптикум

серьёзно праздничный ? мама в детстве часто меня кормила этой курочкой

----------


## Jorjic

> серьёзно праздничный ? мама в детстве часто меня кормила этой курочкой


 Это блюдо, насколько я знаю, входит в обязательный набор блюд на какой-то еврейский праздник, кажется, Пурим. А в обычные дни его, естественно, тоже готовят. Может быть, с меньшими изысками.

----------


## Katenika

Галатын - галантин - фаршированая шейка курицы  :smileflag: .
Мои соседи евреи так и говорят:
- А, шейка будет? Ой, тада мы уже пришли  :smileflag:

----------


## Me Myself & I

фаршированая рыба,фаршмак-еврейские блюда,которые стали заодно и одесскими!ням-ням))

----------


## Cherry

Шухлятка.... Россияне долго не могли расшифровать...)))))

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Шухлятка.... Россияне долго не могли расшифровать...)))))


 Шухляда - через "д". Слово широко распространено на Украине и в Беларуси, в России его действительно не употребляют обычно. Предположительно немецкого происхождения.

----------


## Almond

> Шухляда - через "д". Слово широко распространено на Украине и в Беларуси, в России его действительно не употребляют обычно. Предположительно немецкого происхождения.


 Моя бабушка говорила "шуФлядка". Как правильно?

----------


## Паноптикум

шухлядка вроде :smileflag:

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Моя бабушка говорила "шуФлядка". Как правильно?


 В литературе и в жизни я встречала только через "х", но вот порывшись в инете нашла и такой вариант, но мне кажется, что это в просторечьи. Утверждать не могу.

----------


## Паноптикум

Моя мама исключительно мамале

----------


## УндинаПодколодная

шо я вам имею сказать:твоя бабушка укусила мене за этот палец,когда у нас таки случился скандал пги постогонних(на рынке,при покупке чего-то)!Пгедставь себе тепегь,шо эта фугия витвогяет мене дома,когда все слышут только наши долбаные соседи!....

----------


## УндинаПодколодная

а так-же:каклеты,калидор,рататкалий(оротат калия),синие,кабак,мармишель....и из личного архива:"не МаМаГа(не Морочь Мне Голову)"...сразу все и не вспомнишь :smileflag:

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Мне лет 15 было, должна была на поезде куда-то ехать. Тетка моя говорит: 
- Одень нижнее белье покрасивее.
- ??? Зачем? 
- Ну как же, вдруг *человек случится*...  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

готовим пресс-конференцию. 5 человек читают пресс-релиз, и никто не замечает, что именно там написано. уже после всего действа один и журналистов отзывает нас в сторону и говорит: "такое могли написать только истинные одесситы - "НАДВИГАЮЩИЙСЯ куррортный сезон". а для нас это таки да стихийное бедствие".
так что так в Одессе тоже говорят  :smileflag:

----------


## NeoZ

Кто знает слово - ТРЕМПЕЛЬ?

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Кто знает слово - ТРЕМПЕЛЬ?


 В этой теме уже обсуждали - поищи  :smileflag:

----------


## Vita.Lek

"... идём в САМЫЙ ЗАД... " (на той неделе в маршрутке)

----------


## Айси

> Кто знает слово - ТРЕМПЕЛЬ?


 Вешалка  :smileflag: 
Еще "плечики" говорят. "Повесь пиджак на "плечики"

----------


## kasim

> Моя бабушка говорила "шуФлядка". Как правильно?


 В украинском литературном правильно через Х. Но было оно заимствовано польского, а у поляков в свою очередь - из немецкого. Schublade (нем.) - szuflada (польск.) - шухляда (укр.) = "выдвижной ящик". То есть с точки зрения этимологии "правильно" будет "шуфляда" через Ф. С другой стороны, в  одесский русский, сие слово попало все-таки из украинского, а не польского - то есть украинский вариант через Х может оказаться более предпочтительным. Но! в Одессе, не говорят ни по-немецки, ни по-польски, ни даже, здебільшого, по-украински. Для русского языка слово "шуХ\Фляда", не является литературным, а значит, - вообще не может соотноситься с общепринятой языковой нормой. Короче, правильного или неправильного варианта слова "шуФ\Хляда" в русском языке нет быть не может. Говорите как вам удобней. 8)


П.С.: Кстати, очень многое в "южной рэчи" - просто заимстования из украинского.  Например совершенно дикое для русского уха "Я имею вам сказать", на украинском вполне естественно "Я маю вам сказати" ("Я должен вам сказать") и т.п.

----------


## Almond

> В украинском литературном правильно через Х. Но было оно заимствовано польского, а у поляков в свою очередь - из немецкого. Schublade (нем.) - szuflada (польск.) - шухляда (укр.) = "выдвижной ящик". То есть с точки зрения этимологии "правильно" будет "шуфляда" через Ф. С другой стороны, в  одесский русский, сие слово попало все-таки из украинского, а не польского - то есть украинский вариант через Х может оказаться более предпочтительным.


 Спасибо, теперь понимаю - моя бабушка была полькой (или полячкой?).

----------


## Sergey_B

Слышал как то такой гон. Подбегает к маме Боренька и говорит, мама я хочу собаку! А зачем, у нас уже есть Лёва пёс! Сказала мама.
( Лёва это её муж, отец Бори)  :smileflag:

----------


## Это я

Реальная история.Меня попросили прозвонить несколько объявлений по поводу продажи пианино.Звоню:Здравствуйте,это номер******?            -НЕТ,А ШО ВЫ ХОТЕЛИ?Я вроде тоже из Одессы,говорю:Я ХОТЕЛА ПИАНИНО.На том конце првода даже не удивились,а где-то так слегка возмутились:НО У МЕНЯ НЕТ ПИАНИНа!А потом заинтересовались:А ЗАЧЕМ ВАМ ПИАНИНО?Иеще минут 10 мы беседовали на тему где лучше купить пианино...

----------


## Sereganaci

Красота всем спасибо за то что напомнили что такое настоящий Одесский говор. Есть одна кондукторша в 240 или 190 маршрут автобуса которая говорит: "Мальчик ты ещее  не платил, так обрадуй старую тетю заплати за проезд, спасибочки как я вас люблю"

----------


## Serega2007

И шо Вы нас таки не ждали, таки и не дождётесь!

----------


## neohare

Диалог на Привозе (реальный, сам слышал):
- Сара, помидоры уже хорошие, или потом дешевле будут?

----------


## neohare

Еще:
-Шоб я Вам был здоров!

----------


## Love&Passion

Подруга подслушала разговор:  две старушки, встретились случайно на улице. Одна другой:
-И шо, как вы имеете своё здоровье?
-Ой.. как оно меня имеет! 
 :smileflag: )))

----------


## Love&Passion

> Моего любимого (большую часть жизни прожившего в Москве и на Урале) раздражают ответы вопросом на вопрос и "или". Сколько не объясняла, не может понять как можно отвечать "или" на любой вопрос и что же это означает  Эх, далеко ему до одессита....)))))))))


 О-о, о чём вы говорите!  :smileflag: 
Когда я говорю "или!" где-то за пределами Одессы, мне по 10 минут приходится объяснять что же я хочу этим сказать. И меня таки редко понимают :smileflag:

----------


## Sv-fr

-Сёма, ты знаешь, какой национальности был Мао Дзедун?
- (прикрывая рот рукой, полушёпотом с выпученными глазами) Неужели??
- Я тебе говорю!

----------


## Vita.Lek

- А скажите, если я пойду туда, там будет вокзал? 
- Он там будет, даже если вы туда не пойдете.

----------


## Me Myself & I

Вчера на остановке открывается дверь маршрутки 168 и спрашивают:"А куда мы с вами поедем?" :smileflag: 
Водитель ответил:"На конечную".


на какую из двух конечных он едет так и не спросили,мы посмеялись с подругой,а когда все таки маршрутка приехала на конечную Говорова,а нам нужно было на поселок.Нам стало вдвойне смешно....)))

----------


## ВиктОрина

> Реальная история.Меня попросили прозвонить несколько объявлений по поводу продажи пианино.Звоню:Здравствуйте,это номер******?            -НЕТ,А ШО ВЫ ХОТЕЛИ?Я вроде тоже из Одессы,говорю:Я ХОТЕЛА ПИАНИНО.На том конце првода даже не удивились,а где-то так слегка возмутились:НО У МЕНЯ НЕТ ПИАНИНа!А потом заинтересовались:А ЗАЧЕМ ВАМ ПИАНИНО?Иеще минут 10 мы беседовали на тему где лучше купить пианино...


 
ой, у меня тоже как-то была подобная история! только я, кажется, телефон искала :smileflag:

----------


## aap

> -Вы на следущей сходите?
> -Да
> -А те кто перед Вами сходит?
> -Да!
> -А те кто перед теме кто перед вами сходят?
> -Да!!!
> _Да? А Вы спрашивали?


 

...Да!!!!!
Да?И шо же они сказали..? :smileflag:

----------


## s-v-s

-Скажите пожжалуйста, который час?
-А скоко вам надо?
-Мне надо три часа.
Глядя на часы:-Так чего вы переживаете, вы ещё успеете!

----------


## Cherry

Сейчас в сериале "Сонька золотая ручка" столько фраз интересных и как приятно слышать, чисто одесские..))

----------


## Shulz69

Не делайте горькое лицо и боль в глазах...Я тоже буду их посмотреть

----------


## Shulz69

Ой, и смотрели мы на них как две Муму на Герасима

----------


## sunboss

Одесский разговор:
-А ты был на вчеращней драки
-нет
-Так давай быстрей беги

----------


## Sv-fr

> И шо Вы нас таки не ждали, таки и не дождётесь!


 Вы нас таки не ждали, а мы припёрлись

----------


## [email protected]

Мой еврейско-одесский дедушка говорит: "рИба моя золотая", "щоб ты мне была здорова". А еще помню фразу "я видел вас идти по Дерибасовской" (скорее всего пошло от немецкой грамматической формы или от идиша). "Жоррра, вынь из попы пальчик и дай тете здрррасте".

----------


## Prince88a

> А "торбочка" в смысле пакет/кулек? Тоже Употребляется в только в Одессе.


 по польский будет торба-торбЭчка.

Yana
xxx

----------


## Паноптикум

канапки вроде по-польски бутерброд.

----------


## Чёрная моль

> канапки вроде по-польски бутерброд.


 ...


> Канапе (фр. canap&#233 — крошечные бутерброды весом 60—80 г, толщиной ~0.5 см - бутербродики из гренок, нарезанных разной и сьестной основы (рыбы, мяса, сыра), насаженные на шпажки, которые можно отправлять в рот целиком, не откусывая по кусочку.

----------


## Prince88a

такими ужнас мама родила, Oдесса мама..



Yana

xxx

----------


## Deniska

> Правильно "друшлаг".


 Апалонник.

----------


## Basya

Умер-шмумер, лишь бы был здоров!  :smileflag:

----------


## Одинокая душа

> все новое это хорошо забытое старое


 Согласна!!!И так как раз говорят в настоящих одесских семьях.
А еще  МИШИГИНА! 
И "Хороший тухис-это больш нахис"

----------


## Паноптикум

моя мама иногда нашего кота н обзывает щинкером :smileflag:

----------


## Катарина

Посмотрите фильм "Ликвидация" . Показывают старую Одесссу..... Такой жаргончик я ещё не слыхала

" Фима, не расчёсывай мне нервы!!!!!" или "Иди кидаться в навоз..."

----------


## Паноптикум

отвратительно они там разговаривают. ужасно переигрывают речь

----------


## Basya

Вам надо песен (раков, огурцов, и т.п.)? Их есть у меня!

Иметь гешефт

Не делайте мне смешно

----------


## MURZILKA

Одесситов  выдает  не  столько  речь,сколько  отношение  к  окружаюшему. Мы  не задумываемся  над  тем,что  мы  говорим  поетому   все  штучки  мы  просто  не  замечаем-привыкли  слышать  с  рождения  и  говорить  так. Это  у  нас  таки  в  крови.)))

----------


## MURZILKA

Вспомнила  одну  историю.
 День  рождения Одессы,Потемкинская  лестница. Давка  страшная!!
  рядом  с  высоким  парнем  стоит  бабулька  " божий  одуванчик" ,пытается  посмотреть  что  на  сцене  происходит. Парень  участливо:
   -  Ну  что  вы  бабушка  здесь  стоите? такая  давка  что  вас  задавят  и  имени не  спросят. Идите  домой,все  равно ничего  хорошего  нет.
   А  она  ему:
  -  ты  видишь,шо  нет,таки  я  тоже  видеть  хочу!!!
   Я  лежала....)))

----------


## Anait

крЕсьбины=крестины))))
мЫска
каклеты=котлеты
свальба=свадьба

----------


## Deniska

> крЕсьбины=крестины))))
> мЫска
> каклеты=котлеты
> свальба=свадьба


 Не слышал ничего, кроме мыски, и то это по-украински скорее.

----------


## Sergey6683

Моя покойная бабушка, когда кому-то в чём-то отказывала, любила говорить - "А болт тебе с Январского восстания!"

----------


## fatman

> нигде базар не называется, как у нас - ПРИВОЗ


 Вы таки удивитесь, но в августе, будучи в Симферополе - я был немало удивлен указателями "привоз - туда"
у них тоже есть привоз. 
а еще я вел диалоги с местными. Не кривлялся, как некоторые "одесситы" делают это по принципу (как писалось выше) "Сема на арбате зажигает". Говорил как обычно говорю - но у местных глаза горели от восторга. Что-то все таки есть в способе разговора у нас, что отличает и выявляет одессита.

----------


## Котеночек

жила определенное время в ГЕрмании - так все русскоязычные начинали валятся как только я открывала рот - и что им так смешно?

----------


## Jorjic

> жила определенное время в ГЕрмании - так все русскоязычные начинали валятся как только я открывала рот - и что им так смешно?


 Не переживайте! Там теперь живет моя близкая знакомая - я Вас уверяю, они по-прежнему имеют, что послушать.

----------


## Cherry

> Вы таки удивитесь, но в августе, будучи в Симферополе - я был немало удивлен указателями "привоз - туда"
> у них тоже есть привоз. 
> а еще я вел диалоги с местными. Не кривлялся, как некоторые "одесситы" делают это по принципу (как писалось выше) "Сема на арбате зажигает". Говорил как обычно говорю - но у местных глаза горели от восторга. Что-то все таки есть в способе разговора у нас, что отличает и выявляет одессита.


 и такой же саринный, с такой же историей и размахом колорита говора? :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> жила определенное время в ГЕрмании - так все русскоязычные начинали валятся как только я открывала рот - и что им так смешно?


 наверное они с России, но уж точно не с Одессы :smileflag:

----------


## fatman

> и такой же саринный, с такой же историей и размахом колорита говора?


 да нет конеша. там оно называется собственно по той же самой причине, почему и у нас привоз так назвался. Только у нас он так назвался 200 лет назад, а у них - недавно. Он представляет собой что-то вроде оптовой машинной торговли, приезжают фуры *привоз*ят - и пярм с машин и идет мелкооптовая торговля.
а колорита там - ну разве шо в девках. У них у всех (по крайней мере в подавляющем своем большинстве) черные миндалевидные глаза  независимо от национальности. И пугливые они все аки газели горные.  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Котеночек

> наверное они с России, но уж точно не с Одессы


 скажу даже больше - они в массе своей были из Казахстана - шо страшнее всякой России в н-ное кол-во раз, но ржали заливисто аки дети  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> скажу даже больше - они в массе своей были из Казахстана - шо страшнее всякой России в н-ное кол-во раз, но ржали заливисто аки дети


 а, да.. много с Казахстана  немцев поуезжало на родину, знаю..

----------


## Ruah

> Вчера на остановке открывается дверь маршрутки 168 и спрашивают:"А куда мы с вами поедем?"
> Водитель ответил:"На конечную".
> 
> 
> на какую из двух конечных он едет так и не спросили,мы посмеялись с подругой,а когда все таки маршрутка приехала на конечную Говорова,а нам нужно было на поселок.Нам стало вдвойне смешно....)))


 на остановке открывается дверь маршрутки  и потенциальный пассажир спрашивают:"А я доеду до вокзала?" :smileflag: 
Водитель ответил:"Доедите". Пассажир из потенциального превратился в реального, двери за ним закрылись, а водитель продолжил... : "Доедите, но увы не со мной!"

----------


## Sergey6683

Девушка, желавшая выйти на Ленина, обратилась к водителю с просьбой "Сделайте мне. пожалуйста на Ленина!". На что водитель обернулся с округлёнными глазами и ответил-" Девушка, я же не могу вам сделать прямо так вот при людях, подождите до конечной!"

----------


## Almond

Капцы - тапки, шлепанцы.

----------


## Кларисса

Не осилила все страницы, но надеюсь на оригинальность
121 маршрутка, лето, утро, года 3 назад, 2 женщины, слышала собственными ушами
первая: скажите пожалуйста, я на этой маршрутке до Привоза доеду?
вторая:зачем Вам Привоз? такая хорошая погода - езжайте на море

вчера в трамвае № 5 на комсомольской перед остановкой Градоначальницкая
Кондуктор: следующая остановка Градоначальницкая - последний шанс попасть на автовокзал

улица Заславского, надпись на воротах: машины не ставить, штраф-лопатой по стеклу

----------


## Коваленко Лиля

> Капцы - тапки, шлепанцы.


 а россияне любят называть их сланцами

----------


## Asechka1984

сидим в маршрутке --9 маршрут,они тогда еще с Греческой площади ходили...--заходит женщина спрашивает-Я с Вами до политеха доеду???--водитель - А  что были случаи не доежали???!!!!))))

----------


## Аллусик

> Ой, я вас умоляю!
> (как то по этой фразе во мне вычеслили Одессита) Оказывается, так больше нигдде не говорят.


 я так часто говорю  я с Киева. хотя в Одессе бывала и не раз. мож поэтому  :smileflag:

----------


## Garran

Уж простите, но что, старое Одесское ПОЦ слишком ругательно или перестало быть типичным ?

----------


## Буджак

Уж скорее, первое... На форуме не принято так обращаться к оппонентам...

----------


## Cherry

Из разговора в Киеве:
- А на когда Вам надо?
- А на сейчас!
- Нет, есть только на вчера.
- Ну, тогда сделайте на сегодня, Вы ж как прям с Одессы
- Да, я таки, с Одессы


Приятно земляков с нашим акцентом встречать везде..)))

----------


## OPER

маршрутка, "час пик", водитель:
"Эй там сзади, очень широко стоите".

----------


## Lawer

> Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас


  Ха ха ха Было было, если не продолжается !!!!

----------


## Паноптикум

> Капцы - тапки, шлепанцы.


 вообще это украинское слово

----------


## sergei_1985

> Уж простите, но что, старое Одесское ПОЦ слишком ругательно или перестало быть типичным ?


 Нет просто не все знают, что оно в Одессе означает 

*П*осетитель
*О*десского
*Ц*ирка


Таки да!!! Это правда. Так шо тут ничяво обидного нэма

----------


## Aleks-2

-а где ее можно купить? пересмотрела в интеренет - магазинах, нету.
-в Доме книги есть
-в Одессе?я в Киеве живу 
-ой( тогда приезжайте к нам)
На теме В.Смирнов!

----------


## Pathfinder

....с корешом и его девченкой пошли подыскивать им квартиру в аренду. Занесло нас на Филатова угол Космонавтов, где все там маклеры тусуются. В основе всей бабули. Что здесь началось, налетели, облепили, заговорили. Я стою немного в сторонке. Одна бабка говорит другой: "...А шо это за девочка???", показывая на подружку кореша. А другая: "...Шо за девочка!? Девочка-Припевочка!!!"...

----------


## Terra_cotta

На заборе стройки нового дома на Разумовской слоган с выборов остался "КПУ - вот кто не продался". На соседних секциях забора той же краской дописали рекламу "Отдел продаж" и телефон.  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Бабушка (жила на Молдаванке, район автовокзала) и ее сестра использовали такие слова:
> - випо (что означало "пиво"),
> - гувашь (гуашь),
> - другие пока не вспомнил.
> Все были чудаки с чудачками. Плюс еще были (но не все) "уполномоченные" (фраза: "Уполномоченный с Боржанского" - дом Боржанского находился по адресу ул. Колонтаевская, 67)
> Еще Косвенную/Граначальницкой называли "Коло района", там когда-то была конечная трамвая, круг...


 Гуд... Ну не буду спорить, просто лень... Но пятнарь еще до революции ходил на Слободку... Где там было кольцо? В Поперечном переулке?.. Я, блин, себе весь день голову ломал, где это?))) 

А мы, соседи... У меня вс в 58-м на Колонтаевской жили. А сейчас родители на Разумовской живут, но там, блин, шЮмно... Ищу на Колонтаевской им квартиру...

А вообще, самый хороший район... Не могу его променять не на что... Хоть и рос на Поселке...

----------


## Good++++

> Гуд... Ну не буду спорить, просто лень... Но пятнарь еще до революции ходил на Слободку... Где там было кольцо? В Поперечном переулке?.. Я, блин, себе весь день голову ломал, где это?))) 
> 
> А мы, соседи... У меня вс в 58-м на Колонтаевской жили. А сейчас родители на Разумовской живут, но там, блин, шЮмно... Ищу на Колонтаевской им квартиру...
> 
> А вообще, самый хороший район... Не могу его променять не на что... Хоть и рос на Поселке...


 Посмотри здесь внимательно, особенно индивидуальную историю и схемы маршрутов 5 и 16.
П.С. На остановке 5 трамвая "Автовокзал" (Колонтаевская/Косвенная), на предпоследней остановке, на столбе, еще в начале 80-х висел ржавый чугунный указатель трамвая 16. Хотел снять его на память, да как-то не сложилось...

----------


## Dam

> Посмотри здесь внимательно, особенно индивидуальную историю и схемы маршрутов 5 и 16.
> П.С. На остановке 5 трамвая "Автовокзал" (Колонтаевская/Косвенная), на предпоследней остановке, на столбе, еще в начале 80-х висел ржавый чугунный указатель трамвая 16. Хотел снять его на память, да как-то не сложилось...


 Вот и жалей теперь всю жизнь)) Я бы снял... А так бомжи сняли... Вот не помню такой фигни. Но я вообще-то парень не очень внимательный...

----------


## Л.С.Д.

"Ну,слава богу, ухайдокались..." - говорила бабушка,когда мы успокаивались. Или,то же слово,только "ухайдокали"... т.е. убили или заморили голодом....

И ещё...когда ещё в маршрутках собирали деньги при входе...передают водителю сумму и говорят...сдачи - три по пятьдесят !...сзади голос....Шеф и закусить чего-нибудь...

----------


## Буджак

> Ну,слава богу, ухайдокались..." - говорила бабушка,когда мы успокаивались. Или,то же слово,только "ухайдокали"... т.е. убили или заморили голодом....


 У меня говорит "ухряпались".

----------


## MURZILKA

Когда  мы  с  сестрой  сильно  начинали  с  ума  сходить,бабушка  говорила  что  на  нас  ГЕЦЬ  напал)))

----------


## Буджак

Когда я в детстве хулиганил, дедушка шазывал меня шибеником! Кажется, это висельник, но точно не уверен.

----------


## Good++++

> Когда я в детстве хулиганил, дедушка шазывал меня шибеником! Кажется, это висельник, но точно не уверен.


 Использование таких выражений (коих было и есть достаточно много!) в Одессе ярко свидетельствует о принадлежности города к украинской языковой среде.




> БЕШКЕ́ТНИК (той, хто порушує порядок, пристойність, любить зчиняти бешкети), ДЕБОШИ́Р розм. рідше, ГАЛАБУ́РДНИК діал.; ПРОБИ́ЙГОЛОВА розм., РОЗБИША́КА розм., РОЗБІЯ́КА рідко (відчайдушний бешкетник, призвідник сварок); ХУЛІГА́Н (грубий порушник громадського порядку); ШИ́БЕНИК розм. (той, хто порушує порядок, завдає шкоди кому-, чому-небудь і т. ін.). Бешкетники свистіли пронизливо й неприємно (О. Ільченко); Дозорці вважали його за непосидющого галабурдника (І. Франко); Найбільший заводіяка й шкода таборів, пробийголова й бандит Володька.. шкребе і чистить.. коня (Ю. Яновський); - Не ходи туди, синку, - каже [мати], - на вечорницях збираються самі п'яниці та розбишаки; там тебе обидять, віку тобі збавлять (О. Стороженко); [Андрій:] То ж хулігани! Обізлилися на Арсена, а підстерегли мене і... давай колошматить. Ледве вирвався! (З. Мороз); - Хто підпалив загату? - крикнув Клим. - Це, мабуть, ті шибеники-парубки? (І. Нечуй-Левицький). - Пор. 1. забія́ка, зірви́голова.


 П.С. А может дед был прав?

----------


## Буджак

Так и из идиш многое употреблялось, что свидетельсвует о принадлежности... Далее по тексту. За разъяснение спасибо. Боюсь, дед сам употреблял это слово именно по ситуации, сам не зная его значения.

----------


## Л.С.Д.

....и потом "тырсы давали за раскардаш"...а ещё мой дед употреблял словцо "Пыкалат",которое,как он говорил было самым найкрепчайшим оскорблением...что оно означает до сих пор ни у кого не могу выяснить...

----------


## aap

Есть такое вкусное одеское слово-идиёт.(приезжим почему то очень нравится) :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Не помню, упоминалось ли здесь слово "бешкимедия" (или как оно правильнее пишется)?

----------


## Кларисса

> Есть такое вкусное одеское слово-идиёт.(приезжим почему то очень нравится)


 а ещё вкуснее идиётка

----------


## Good++++

> Есть такое вкусное одеское слово-идиёт.(приезжим почему то очень нравится)


 


> а ещё вкуснее идиётка


 адиёт/адиётка??? Слышал такую вариацию... от старых евреев с Молдаванки...

----------


## aap

> а ещё вкуснее идиётка


 это зависит от пола приезжего... :smileflag:

----------


## Алибабаевич

- Сарочка, почему Вы своего мужа называете Адик? Его же зовут Сёма?
- Ну не могу же я его при людях называть адиётом!

----------


## Wikki

> Решила продублировать сюда из темы о  80-х.
> *Кастрюльщики*. Чисто одесское слово. Нигде больше не используется. Даже на Украине. Я специально занималась именно этим вопросом. Только из нескольких мест ( один раз из Израиля и два раза с юга Украины - не помню откуда точно) люди сказали, что знают это слово. А почему "кастрюльщики" - не знает даже болшОе число одесситов.  
> Кастрюльщики работают для того, чтоб было, что в кастрюлю положить 
> 
> P.S. Уважаемые форумчане! Если Вы знаете или слышали, что это слово употребляется в других городах, пожалуйста, отпишитесь либо в "Ликбезе", либо мне в личку.


 Мои московские друзья долго смеялись со слова кастрюлить. Просто таки был истерический хохот. У них частный извоз называется *бомбить*. Тут уже смеялась я =)

----------


## aap

Разговор супругов:
"Семочка,а ты не знаешь почему все соседи называют мене поцершей?"
"Cарочка,золотце,если бы я был генералом тебе бы называли генеральшей".

----------


## Damiano

сериал "Ликвидация" - смотрите и учитесь говорить по-одесски, особенно соседка главного героя преуспела в этом

----------


## ANGEL81

> сериал "Ликвидация" - смотрите и учитесь говорить по-одесски, особенно соседка главного героя преуспела в этом


 а Фима какой колоритный персонаж! реально одессита сыграл! жаль что его грохнули быстро, а то там такие перлы выдавал, заслушивалась! сразу вспомнила пару соседок, которые давно эмигрировали. эх, вымирает одесский язык

----------


## Pinky

> сериал "Ликвидация" - смотрите и учитесь говорить по-одесски, особенно соседка главного героя преуспела в этом


 В сериале это как раз оччень наигранно все, не натурально! Не верю! (с)




> Сообщение от aap 
> Есть такое вкусное одеское слово-идиёт.(приезжим почему то очень нравится)


 Самый точный вариант произношения - Диёт!  :smileflag: 

Из жизни. В 9 маршрутке.
Водитель - "Базарная, готовы?"
Голос из салона - "Готовы!"
В - "Парашюты не забудьте!"
Г - "Уже!"
В - "Открыть!"
Г - "Уже открыли!"

----------


## MURZILKA

[QUOTE=Pinky;2096730]В сериале это как раз оччень наигранно все, не натурально! Не верю! (с)



кстати  мне  тоже не  очень  нравится, как  там  говорят. Да, есть  похожие  обороты, но  по  большому  счету  все  звучит  как то  неестественно.

----------


## Good++++

[QUOTE=MURZILKA;2098383]


> В сериале это как раз оччень наигранно все, не натурально! Не верю! (с)
> 
> 
> 
> кстати  мне  тоже не  очень  нравится, как  там  говорят. Да, есть  похожие  обороты, но  по  большому  счету  все  звучит  как то  неестественно.


 Там как боршть из одного ингредиента (только из картошки или капусты...)...



> Вы знаете ше такое боршть - это регата, это флотилия в одной тарелке - дымящиеся ледоколы картошки взрезают толстые плямы жира, капустные яхточки гоняются друг за другом, огибая помидорные буйки. Помешивание ложкой приводит к трагедиям и кораблекрушениям...
> (А. Грабовский. "Осколки")

----------


## mlch

[QUOTE=MURZILKA;2098383]


> В сериале это как раз оччень наигранно все, не натурально! Не верю! (с)
> 
> 
> 
> кстати  мне  тоже не  очень  нравится, как  там  говорят. Да, есть  похожие  обороты, но  по  большому  счету  все  звучит  как то  неестественно.


 Спорить не хочу и не буду. У каждого свое мнение. Но когда смотрел фильм - сразу всплыл в памяти двор из моего дошкольного детства. На Польской угол Бунина. Так именно так там и говорили. Засомневался - все таки мне тогда 5-7 лет было. Позвонил маме. Она мне и говорит, что тоже тот двор сразу вспомнился. Двора того уже больше сорока лет нет - снесли, когда расширяли "Эпсилон". И людей, которые там жили в большинстве своем уже нет . А вот посмотрел фильм и вспомнилось. Значит - не так уж и не натурально в сериале. ИМХО конечно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

[QUOTE=mlch;2098729]


> Спорить не хочу и не буду. У каждого свое мнение. Но когда смотрел фильм - сразу всплыл в памяти двор из моего дошкольного детства. На Польской угол Бунина. Так именно так там и говорили. Засомневался - все таки мне тогда 5-7 лет было. Позвонил маме. Она мне и говорит, что тоже тот двор сразу вспомнился. Двора того уже больше сорока лет нет - снесли, когда расширяли "Эпсилон". И людей, которые там жили в большинстве своем уже нет . А вот посмотрел фильм и вспомнилось. Значит - не так уж и не натурально в сериале. ИМХО конечно.


 ну, что Вы в самом деле, как маленький!  на лицо попытка в очередной раз заработать на одесском колорите. Живой язык он и есть живой, не говорю, что в сериале совсем так уж плохо, просто перегибают, переигрывают...ну, такое, вообщем-то для спора нет резону, как правильно подмечено.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

[quote=MURZILKA;2098383]


> В сериале это как раз оччень наигранно все, не натурально! Не верю! (с)
> 
> 
> 
> кстати  мне  тоже не  очень  нравится, как  там  говорят. Да, есть  похожие  обороты, но  по  большому  счету  все  звучит  как то  неестественно.


 Именно так и говорили 50 лет назад. Сейчас конечно не так, но мелькает.
Данный топик доказательство этому.

----------


## MURZILKA

[QUOTE=leshiy_odessa;2101660]


> Именно так и говорили 50 лет назад. Сейчас конечно не так, но мелькает.
> Данный топик доказательство этому.


 У  меня  все  предки- коренные  одесситы, так  что  я  тоже  не  только  догадываюсь  как  говорили  лет 50, а  то  и больше, назад. И  я  в  принципе  с  удовольствием смотрела  этот  фильм.Я  не  говорю, что  в нем  прямо  все  плохо,но актеры  и  режиссеры  так  горели  желанием  отобразить  одесский  колорит  и  говор,что  по-моему  немного  перестарались, вот  и  все.))

----------


## AlexODUA

Ща работаю в РФ.В супермаркете продавщице только методом тыка смог показать что такое "кулёчек". У них это называется "маечка". 
В магазине, хлебном, прошу дайте мне "кирпичек", на это реакция еще хуже. Продавщица смотрела на меня как на больного. Тут это называется просто хлеб. Ну и много чего прочего ТЕфтели, а не тефтЕли. итд.

----------


## РастОК

Ещё немного за "или".
В последнее время ну очень часто слышу это "или" тут и там. Частенько слово просто прилипает как паразит если им начинают пользоваться повседневно, например:

_-Классная у тебя фара!
- Или! ( в смысле "а ты как думал")._

_-Или мы не были в том Илличёвске. (как-будто мы не были...)_

Кстати за слово "Поц". Недавно прочитал, что оно толи на идише, толи на иврите значит мужской половой орган. Конечно это знают не все и поэтому у нас более распостранён перевод типа Посетитель Одесского Цирка, а может и для того, чтобы не травмировать детский мозг.

----------


## 715

"Одесский" язык- самый обычных суржик, который был весьма распространен по всей Украине и не только в концепозапрошлого и начале прошлого века. Нарекания не него можно частенько встретить в литературе и периодике тех лет. Даже Киев он не минул.
К Одессе этот "язык" приклеился благодаря известности произведений Бабеля. В которых этот суржик также  просматривается не только в Одессе территориально. Ну и слава богу, появился некий одесский шарм! Главное, что у него нет ни особых правил ни канонов. Поэтому всякий желающий пытается слыть его знатоком . Ну и наздоровье, кто же против?
Однако как забавно порой звучат с трудом выдавливаемы из себя "одесские перлы" некоторыми особо желающими...Ну а "одесский язык" во многих фильмах и вовсе звучит как русский в голливудских....

У каждого есть свой одесский язык. Это язык его бабушек, соседоу по двору и их знакомых....Есть особые выражения, интонации.
Конечно речь идет не о подобных Гурвицу и подобных ему Боделанах, а об одесситах. Кои и коверканье правильной  речи сумели обратить себе на пользу и превратить в особый шарм и достоинство...Да еще и Одессу прославить!

----------


## Alexandr

Мадам, вы считаете, что в одесском языке нет правил? Тогда интересно, каким образом кандидатские  и докторские по нему защищают? Не позорьтесь.  :smileflag:

----------


## 715

А у нас разве мало "кандитастских и "  и "докторских" вообще ни о чем?
Если кто-то сомневается, то его незнанию стоит просто позавидовать! Мнагия знания, только печали умножают! В вечной книге еще было написано....

А "одесского языка " не существует, есть самый обычный старинный суржик юга Украины, который теперь выдают за него. И слава богу, кто же против? Если есть возможностьвот так с ничего слепить пулю!

----------


## de

просто обожаю наш город. когда возвращаюсь готов просто целовать перрон.... многие не ценят того что здесь есть. здесь можно просто жить, для этого есть всё !

----------


## de

у Одессы есть всё! 
У нас даже не язык свой, у нас мировоззрение другое. Нам не понятно когда людям смешно, хотя мы просто говорим не пытаясь что-то из себя корчить. 
Самое отвратительное, когда пытаются наш колорит «продавать» (Джентельмен-ШОУ и  т.д.) получается сплошная пошлость. Это надо делать очень аккуратно, если вообще надо.

----------


## Брунька

а я еще заметила,что жители одесской области как-то смягчают "ж" и "ш" - дожЬдь, вишЬня

----------


## Витерна

> Кстати за слово "Поц". Недавно прочитал, что оно толи на идише, толи на иврите значит мужской половой орган. Конечно это знают не все и поэтому у нас более распостранён перевод типа Посетитель Одесского Цирка, а может и для того, чтобы не травмировать детский мозг.


 Кстати, за єто самое слово. Слышала про перевод действительно то ли с идиша, то ли с иврита, только гораздо худший смысл, чем "мужской половой орган". 

Еще часто бабушки говорят "рубиль" вместо "рубль"  :smileflag:

----------


## Almond

> а я еще заметила,что жители одесской области как-то смягчают "ж" и "ш" - дожЬдь, вишЬня


 ЧетверЬг...

----------


## sonyavromashkax

По поводу ожидания от одессита юмора:
была как то на тренинге, из Одессы в группе была я и еще один парень. Он так безнадежно и несмешно шутил "одесскими анекдотами", что стало стыдно за город, людей, которые тут живут и от того, что подумали остальные ребята из других городов Украины. 

И еще от меня(может повторюсь, прочла лишь половину страниц выше  :smileflag:  )

а где Вы сохнете белье??
чего ты такой зашмуляный? (грязный)

----------


## Брунька

А еще, а еще - слышала вот вчера 
Пирижки - пирожки 
жопелизник - ну, подлиза, наверное

----------


## Калючка

> Моего друга из Днепра первое время смешила фраза: "Дай погонять...(плеер, книгу и т.п.)"
> Не знаю говорят ли еще где-нибудь так.


 Погонять говорят и у нас, в Минске... и вообще половина из тех выражений, что валяются в этой теме, употребляется минчанами... Но это вроде как показатель. Одесса идет по свету! Я вас всех люблю!

----------


## Сики Туранчекс

Слова, стилистка, весь , собственно , "одесский язык" - это действительно в определенном смысле суржик из многих языков .И в первую очередь русского , как основа, еврейского , как наиболее колоритного, украинского, греческого, молдавского и некотрорых других...
Но дело даже не в самих словах.А в стилистке, в интонации.Дело в том, как и какие фразы строились из этих слов.Как сочетались между собой и какой носили смысл.
Делать базар ( привоз ) - покупать продукты на рынке
где вы идете ( сохнете белье,имеете сказать и т.д.) , как способ
корректо спросить - куда или  что  :smileflag: 
Слушай сюда - послушай меня
я знаю - я не знаю и сомневаюсь 

и так далее...а такие словечки, как шлимазл, шая,бикицер, тухес,поц, нахес  и многие другие , пришедшие из идиша ( староеврейского языка, на котром говорили старые одесситы )...

И меня не удивляет, что молодежь в фильме "Ликвидация" не слышит привычную речь и все им кажется наигранным и гиппертрофированным, потому что ТАК уже не разговаривают в Одессе......
потому то ТАК разговаривали тогда
а сейчас к нам приходят английские слова и мы говорим сорри вместо , " ой, я же дико извиняюсь " или выражаем респект .....
Одесский словечки уходят , а на смену им приходят украинизмы....
Никогда не забуду, как сосед по старому одесскому дворику, подарив мне , малому пацану, старый и ржавый велосипед сказал : 
- Ты вже агройсер шкет и таки до педалей дотянешь....

Сейчас поймут ли смысл этой великолепной фразы ????

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А еще, а еще - слышала вот вчера 
> Пирижки - пирожки 
> жопелизник - ну, подлиза, наверное


 Пирiжки это на украинском. 
 жопелизник где то тоже трансформация с украинского языка.

----------


## Амилка

Знакомый мальчик из Донецка поскандалил с кем-то в Одессе. Ссора закончилась после фразы одессита "Щас будешь иметь что слушать". Он это воспринял буквально, переспросил неужели ему собираются дать диск с музыкой! Чем привел в истерику тех, с кем скандалил, и они его отпустили с миром... :smileflag:

----------


## sonyavromashkax

А про тех, кто наоборот, недочуває, говорят - глухман  :smileflag:

----------


## Калючка

> А ещё в Одессе,когда говоришь о незнакомом мужчине или женщине называешь их чудак или чудачка.
> В Белоруссии родственница не поняла,когда я предложила: Давай вон у той чудачки спросим. Последовал вопрос-почему чудачка? Обычная с виду женщина.


 Я на всех говорю Чудак. Это как Чувак, только с оскорбительным подтекстом. Наверное, потому что созвучно со словом на букву м.




> "идем в город гулять"
> 
> так был в Киеве. и говорит мне киевлянка. так мы и так в городе. 
> у них это "идем в центр"


 и в минске так говорят... я маленькая была, тоже дико удивлялась... а теперь сама говорю




> Какое слово говорят Одесситы, перед обращением к другу , к хорош.
> тов. к жене , мужу и т.д.
> Это-же слово говорят своему оппоненту , неприятелю которому
> сейчас собираются набить морду. Конечно Вы все догадались.
> Особенно это хорошо заметно на работе в компании.
>   Обращение СЛЫШИШЬ , такого точно ни где нету.


 Врош! Нагло  врош у самую у морду! везде так говорят!

----------


## Galleon

Вася послушай - так обращаются к любому знакомому типа реальные пацаны  :smileflag:

----------


## Калючка

Не тока пацаны, но и девчонки. Катя, слухай сюды...

----------


## maks_333

На занятиях на военно морской кафедре препод раздает какие-то учебники ДСП, которые пестрят на каждой странице аббревиатурой ПОЦ (там это было типа - Пост Обнаружения Цели) и говорит: "Эти книжки печатали в Ленинграде и там не знают слово поц. Большая просьба не вписывать фамилию начальника кафедры напротив сокращения".

Жаль что колорит уходит, так же как и мощенные мостовые

----------


## Калючка

> На занятиях на военно морской кафедре препод раздает какие-то учебники ДСП, которые пестрят на каждой странице аббревиатурой ПОЦ (там это было типа - Пост Обнаружения Цели) и говорит: "Эти книжки печатали в Ленинграде и там не знают слово поц. Большая просьба не вписывать фамилию начальника кафедры напротив сокращения".
> 
> Жаль что колорит уходит, так же как и мощенные мостовые


 Если колорит прямо пропорционален количеству мостовых, то у нас колорита вообще нет...  ну, может, 1%

----------


## ssolo

седня на остановке слышу разговор:
-вчера я таки сэкономил на тролейбусе, пошел пешком
-слушайте, если вы хотели сэкономить, бежали бы за такси....

----------


## ВиктОрина

> седня на остановке слышу разговор:
> -вчера я таки сэкономил на тролейбусе, пошел пешком
> -слушайте, если вы хотели сэкономить, бежали бы за такси....


 таки это Одесса, да!

----------


## АТ

> Никогда не забуду, как сосед по старому одесскому дворику, подарив мне , малому пацану, старый и ржавый велосипед сказал : 
> - Ты вже агройсер шкет и таки до педалей дотянешь....
> 
> Сейчас поймут ли смысл этой великолепной фразы ????


 Та шо там понимать?
Ты уже большой мальчик и таки достанешь до педалей...

----------


## Serenkii

Одесский язык это самый правильный язык в мире!
(а уже потом говяжий свинной и т-д......)
Одесский жаргон это не какаето феня.

----------


## lexar

> Здесь всегда говорят ОдЕсса, а не ОдЭсса


 И с одним "с"!!!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

А мне всегда интересно, почему россияне так свято убеждены, что "ОдЭсса"? Пишется "ОдЕсса", официально звучит "ОдЕса". Почему они так настойчивы в своём "эканье"?

----------


## Genji

Да, очень удивляешься когда узнаешь что обыденные выражения странно воспринимают люди родом из других городов. 
Я тоже часто употребляю эти фразы, а мама и бабушка, сколько их помню говорят постоянно - Цимес, медебейцелы, так и да, Синие, Рачки, а я знаю, штоб я так жил и т.д.
Перечислять можно долго.

----------


## Galleon

а что значат первые два слова?

----------


## mёbius

Кажись, это ещё не звучало тут:
- Эдик, прикинься шлангом...

Или это:
- Верни тетрадь на родину!

----------


## ardelita

- наше вам с кисточкой!

----------


## JN

> А мне всегда интересно, почему россияне так свято убеждены, что "ОдЭсса"? Пишется "ОдЕсса", официально звучит "ОдЕса". Почему они так настойчивы в своём "эканье"?


 Вот что интересно, я и мои друзья лет сорок назад были точно уверены, что название нашего города именно как ОдЕССа. А по другому произношению отличали чужаков, но чаще речь шла не о россиянах, а об украинцах, т.к. для них произношение ОдЭСа более естественно.
Но, что сказать о произношении названия нашего города одесситом И.Розовым или Утесовым...

----------


## JN

> Вспомнила!
> 
> "Бора, види с мора"


 Уточню: "Бора, види *з* мора"

----------


## JN

> в Одессе больше вспоминают сейчас этот язык и пытаются возрождать, как местное достояние. Он умер вместе с Молдованкой и пересыпью, где практически не осталось коренных жителей...


 Не умер он вместе с Молдаванкой и Пересыпью. Часть коренных жителей этих районов живут на Поскоте и Таирова, и говорят точно так же. Просто язык штука "живая", она постоянно изменяется. Самые большие изменения в одесском языке случились благодаря всеобщему среднему образованию, *где* всех нас научили как говорить правильно. Но мы, *кроме него*, еще и слышали своих бабушек, и непроизвольно говорим, как слышали. И нас слышат. Язык, в том числе и диалект, убить не так просто.

----------


## JN

> Не хочется никого обижать - я сам одессит, и тоже говорю "и шо вы думете", "где вы едете", "оно вам надо", "а я знаю", халоймес и т.д и т.п. Но дело в том что никакого исключительно одесского языкового колорита не существует. Так называемая "южная рэчь" характерна для всех городов и городков в Украине, где евреи обильно селились вместе с украинцами. Представление об этих словечках, как о чем-то исключительно одесском сотворены Бабелем и впоследствии раздуты поколением шестидесятников вроде Жванецкого, Хаита, Филимонова и прочей шушеры. А все эти "наши" словечки и фразочки могут не понять в Донецке или во Львове, но прекрасно поймут в Жмеринке и Бердичеве. Единственное, что нас действительно отличает - так это интонации. Только не надо утрировать. Что же касается всех этих хрестоматийных случаев с продавцами на рынках, в ларьках, с водителями маршруток... Так трудно припомнить, когда это были такие времена, чтобы на маршрутках рулили кренные одесситы, а за "привоз" - вообще молчу. Просто многие приезжие, наглядевшись на всех этих долбаных Филимовновых, начинают усиленно изображать из себя одесситов - таких какими видели их в тупых юморных передачах. Скажем, слово "мадам" (из предыдущего поста) никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет...


 Вот, и правда тут и неправда, все вместе. Правда в том, что рЭчь действительно южно-русская а не чисто одесская. Правда, что упомянутые персоналии здорово эксплуатировали нашу речь, и что нас прекрасно понимают в Жмеринке и Бердичеве. Неправда, что это касается всего юга - как Вам Херсон, или Николаев? Неправда, что маршрутки не водят коренные жители, и что коренные жители не торгуют на Привозе. Про интонации не правда - обычные еврейские интонации, а в Одессе было(уже практически нет) особое произношение, отличное от произношения жителей других южных городов, и от того, что в тупых передачах. И большая, БОЛЬШАЯ неправда в том, что слово "мадам" сегодня никто не употребляет естественно. Когда человек употребляет слово автоматически это легко отличимо.

----------


## pupsa

> . И большая, БОЛЬШАЯ неправда в том, что слово "мадам" сегодня никто не употребляет естественно. Когда человек употребляет слово автоматически это легко отличимо.


 *Да, конечно употребляют!!! :smileflag: 
 Ещё как!
 И "дама"- очень одесское

----------


## JN

[quote=MURZILKA;2098383]


> В сериале это как раз оччень наигранно все, не натурально! Не верю! (с)
> 
> 
> 
> кстати мне тоже не очень нравится, как там говорят. Да, есть похожие обороты, но по большому счету все звучит как то неестественно.


 Просто Вы молодые, и не помните как говорили ровестники героев этого фильма. Моя бабушка как раз и была ровестницей их, как и многие, памятные мне, соседи с нашего двора. Именно так и говорили. Еще и не так говорили.

А вот еще вспомнился один фильм - "Два бойца", в котором "Шаланды полные кефали...", говор которого весь Советский Союз считал чисто одесским. Вот такого говора я в жизни своей никогда не слышал, и когда посмотрел фильм был от него просто в шоке. А вот как его описывал автор повести Л. Славин:
"Я насторожился. От этого голоса на меня повеяло чем-то бесконечно знакомым. Эти смягченные шипящие и гортанные, это полное пренебрежение к звуку "ы", этот шикарный "апашский" прононс - так говорят только в Одессе."
Кто рискнет это воспроизвести?

----------


## Cherry

> *Да, конечно употребляют!!!
>  Ещё как!
>  И "дама"- очень одесское


 Это правда, есть такое, конечно, употребляют и еще как именно в Одессе, а вот для JN это неактуально, так как он "жентельмен"  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

мадамочка

----------


## JN

> так как он "жентельмен"


 Неа, не жентельмен я, а босяк, как говорила моя бабушка, и это, поверьте, приятней.

----------


## Алибабаевич

> Вот что интересно, я и мои друзья лет сорок назад были точно уверены, что название нашего города именно как ОдЕССа. А по другому произношению отличали чужаков, но чаще речь шла не о россиянах, а об украинцах, т.к. для них произношение ОдЭСа более естественно.
> *Но, что сказать о произношении названия нашего города одесситом И.Розовым или Утесовым...*


 Слышал версию, что в 20-30 годы прошлого века именно ОдЭсса считалось правильным произношением. Да и не только это. РЭльсы, рЭйс, мЭтр.
У меня на работе есть один старый коренной одессит, так он именно так и говорит.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Рэйс говорят диспетчеры на аэровокзалах во всех старых фильмах, обратите как-то внимание). Причём,далеко не одесские диспетчеры)

----------


## JN

Нет-нет, Алибабаевич говорит правду, раньше так и говорили, как бы это не было неприятно мне, выросшему вместе со звучанием АдЕсса.

----------


## Tommy

А еще : бикицер, мутерша, вид на море и обратно (внешний вид),жлоб.

----------


## Tommy

Из одесской жизни: жара,на почте духота, глава семейства сидит за почтовым столом и пишет телеграмму.Все семейство на него навалилось сзади и читает,что он пишет.А он пыхтит и пишет,пишет.Вдруг не выдерживает,отваливается назад и произносит:" Слушайте я так не могу,ПУСТЬ ВОЙДЕТ ВОЗДУХ И СВЕТ !!!!"

----------


## Tommy

Еще в Одессе говорят:
 Что тебе болит? Зубчик?Щас поставим укол!
 Любонька или любчик (ласковое обращение к кому-либо)
 Перекалапуцать (перемешать)

----------


## Galleon

> А еще : бикицер, мутерша, вид на море и обратно (внешний вид),жлоб.


 а что значат первых 2 слова?

----------


## ardelita

В маршрутке разговаривают по телефону:
Васенька, Катя сказала, что сегодня надо зайти к Лене.
......
Нет, сегодня двадцатое, она посмотрела по календарю. Да, с утра...

----------


## Tommy

бикицер(быстро), мутерша (мать)

----------


## Galleon

а, я слышал мута, мутерша это наверное если с кем-то о маме говорить :smileflag:

----------


## spichka_off

не перечитывала все страницы (может писал кто то), но только в одессе тогда ещё говорили, когда ребёнок шёл "на" море: *"Утонишь-домой не приходи!!!!"*

----------


## Elen88

прихожу в субботу на рынок, подхожу к немолодой женьщине , покупаю у нее отруби и спрашиваю :

- А вы случайно не знаете как их правильно принимать ?
 Она :
- На стакан кефира ложку отрубей.... И у вас ВСЕ ПРОЙДЕТ ( полушепотом говорит она )...
 Я :
- Что пройдет ?
 Она замялась...
- Нууу.....
Я :
 - Запор ?
Она раскрасневшись :
- Да ! ЕСЛИ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ ТАКИЕ ОТКРОВЕННОСТИ !    :smileflag:

----------


## Elen88

чисто одесский случай из жизни ( который стал потом анекдотом ) , в пору, когда все эмигрировали....

Мужик пишет объявление о праже собаки " Пропала собака , белая, маленька , кудрявая, сука , б-дь..., как хочется уехать.....

----------


## Begi

> Да, очень удивляешься когда узнаешь что обыденные выражения странно воспринимают люди родом из других городов. 
> Я тоже часто употребляю эти фразы, а мама и бабушка, сколько их помню говорят постоянно - Цимес, медебейцелы, так и да, Синие, Рачки, а я знаю, штоб я так жил и т.д.
> Перечислять можно долго.


 Цимес-сладкое блюдо еврейской кухни.Но означает в общем что-то очень вкусненькое. Цитата из старой еврейской песенки:"Сладкий цимес просто прелесть! Но сегодня он горчит! Так как в нем всавная челюсть деда Пихмана торчит!"

----------


## Парусник

> Слышал версию, что в 20-30 годы прошлого века именно ОдЭсса считалось правильным произношением. Да и не только это. РЭльсы, рЭйс, мЭтр.
> У меня на работе есть один старый коренной одессит, так он именно так и говорит.


 До сих пор телеведущий И.Розов упорно говорит "ОдЭса,одЭситы ".А,
вспомните мэтра М.Водяного,его словечки "шЯ " и др.!

----------


## Wicked_mammY

Моя мама часто говорила:"что лежишь, как лэя, а в комнате бардак!" Или - наверно засорился верхний желудок, буду рвать, неси быстрей чашку\миску\. Ой, не морочь мне спину!

----------


## VOCATIONAL

люба моя золотая
сделай так, чтобы тебя искали
тебе дело?
не пальцем деланный
умереть-не встать
шикарно!
шутка юмора такая
все очень даже очень
так хто вам доктор?
я буду вас иметь ввиду
ОЙ ВЭЙ
а то!!!
докажи!! (в ответ на какое-нибудь обвинение или упрек)

Моя мама часто употребляла в отношении брата: "Ты, кусок идиота! или "Что ты опять отчебучил?"

У нас во дворике висит зреет виноград, на зеленой еще лозе сосед приклеил скотчем кусок картонки: "Кони, не рвите, дайте ему созреть!" 

Мы действительно в речи употредляем такой набор фраз и выражений, которые слышим с детства, впитали с материнским молоком и не нам даже не нужно напрягаться и что-либо выдумывать, для людей не из Одессы наши фразы кажутся жутко смешными. Вот, к примеру, в Киеве, в маршрутке (учтите, очень тесно). 
Я: мужчина, вы сходите?
М: нет
Я: может, пообнимаемся? (я имела ввиду, поменяемся местами...маршрутка в истерике, мудчина довольный как слон)

----------


## VOCATIONAL

Возле меня раньше жили две сестры-близняшки старые еврейки.
Разговор - успевай записывать!
- ой, шо я знаю за ту которая Райка
- оно мне надо это слышать?
- ты слушай сюда! не делай мне нервы!
- шо ты из-под меня хочешь? не хочу я слышать за ту дуру. давай не будем за это говорить.

----------


## Скрытик

> У нас во дворике висит зреет виноград, на зеленой еще лозе сосед приклеил скотчем кусок картонки: "Кони, не рвите, дайте ему созреть!"


 Это таки история... Висит во дворах никем не убранный виноград - этой зимой во время ветра сильного осыпался....

----------


## VOCATIONAL

> Это таки история... Висит во дворах никем не убранный виноград - этой зимой во время ветра сильного осыпался....


 У вас просто нет "коней", которые этот виноград срывают зеленым для обстрела территории, и соседа, который за этот виноград задушит и имени не спросит :smileflag:

----------


## Petro

...осторожно НОГИ!!!-на базаре,вокзале
...бубочки--семена подсолнуха
...туча--70-е промрынок
...баба утя--ресторан :smileflag:

----------


## Парусник

" Он,таки да,вундеркинд с Привоза!"

----------


## Petro

...фармазонка---типа обманщица

----------


## Petro

...андроповские времена, в Одессе появляется безалкогольное пиво под названием "ПИВКО"

Анекдот старый. Одесский почтампт,объявление--"Телеграммы связаные с поиском пропавшей экспедиции Нобелля отправляются на 50% дешевле" Еврей решил отправить телеграмму родственнику,чтоб дешевле, "Фима, ищите Нобеля, если не найдете,приходите завтра на фишь"

----------


## Wicked_mammY

"Шо это у тебя за рейвах на голове?"

----------


## Sweetlana

> ...осторожно НОГИ!!!-на базаре,вокзале
> ...*бубочки--семена подсолнуха*
> ...туча--70-е промрынок
> ...баба утя--ресторан


 а моя мама называет бубочкой - очищенную семечку  :smileflag:

----------


## Son'ka

Подслушано на базаре:
Военослужащий в форме  хочет купить яйца,спрашивает по чем, вроде цена устраивает, но они грязные.
Продавец своей соседке:
Зина!, вытри военному яйца!!!!!

----------


## букашка

недавно в маршрутке.
бабуля: остановочку. ОСТАНОВОЧКУ ПРОСИЛА! 3 РАЗА!!!!!
водила: а за один раз не успеете? :smileflag: 

на одном представлении.
интеллигентный ведущий представляет номер, и, уходя за кулисы, из колонок досится: "бля, микрофон..." зрители довольны как слоны))) :smileflag: 

на базаре: "лиВТчики женские" (напрашивается вопрос - а бывают мужские? про орфографию молчу), "трусы девочкОвые" (no comments).

в троллейбусе, кондуктор: "так, разбираем билетики! они подешевели - раньше были по полтиннику, теперь всего 50 копеек"))) или водитель по громкоговорителю: "поднимаемся, проходим в зад", и через пару секунд "...троллейбуса!"))))))))) :smileflag: 

да, и это все мы)

----------


## Эраст

И зарасти ВАМ через окно! а ШО эта москва ваще не говорит и шо они
себе думают  я тута год а они молчат

----------


## Ur

Покупатель. 

- я сейчас два раза назову цену, и если не подойдёт, то развернусь и уйду. 

Продавец. 

-Гы...500. 

Покупатель. 

-Не угадали...

Продавец. 

-А сколько у меня попыток, две, да? 

Покупатель. 

- Нет, уже одна, т.к. после второй я развернусь и уйду. 

Продавец. 

- Ясно. Тогда 300 и если не подходит, то я сам развернусь и уйду!

-Моня, где делают клацную меблю под заказ? 
-Эдя, покрасивей или покрепче?
-Ну чтоб папой детям было что показать?
-Так тебе прижизненно или навечно?

"Так, не делай мене провоцирроз и печени тоже..."

- У тебя можно одолжить пару штук, я точно знаю ты вчера их получил на руки...
- Я эту пару уже и сбыл с рук и бракосочетал, более того, пара уже делает третью штуку...

----------


## АТ

> ...осторожно НОГИ!!!-на базаре,вокзале
> ...бубочки--семена подсолнуха
> ...туча--70-е промрынок
> ...баба утя--ресторан


  Вариант - у тёти Ути, но это не каждый  ресторан, а только один такой.

----------


## Йохан Петренко

Тут тебе не при румынах!

----------


## Jorjic

> Вариант - у тёти Ути, но это не каждый  ресторан, а только один такой.


 В наше время было у тети Ути, потом она постарела и я действительно слышал про бабу Утю. А потом стало "У Тиля", а теперь, кажется, "Тиль Уленшпигель" или что-то в этом роде. И смех, и грех.
Это мне напоминает эволюции записи национальности при выдаче военного билета: иудей - индей - индеец - индеец-еврей.
ЗЫ. Кстати, а "Два Карла" опять вернулись.

----------


## Брям

Подслушано в Одесском дворике:
Молодая женщина моет окна, две пожилые соседки сидя на скамейке:
- Ой, Галя, Вы сегодня хозяйка, окна моете, а то уже соседей не видно...

----------


## Парусник

"Одесские штучки "имеют вполне конкретное,но,уже подзабытое
 название-манифарги.
Старушка во дворе отчитывает нашкодивших школяров:
-Вы окончательно сказились?Или что?

----------


## Good++++

> "Одесские штучки "имеют вполне конкретное,но,уже подзабытое
>  название-манифарги.
> Старушка во дворе отчитывает нашкодивших школяров:
> -Вы окончательно сказились?Или что?


 И продолжение:
-Шоб ви здохли!

----------


## pupsa

> И продолжение:
> -Шоб ви здохли!


  -Зволочи...

----------


## Sweetlana

> "Одесские штучки "имеют вполне конкретное,но,уже подзабытое
>  название-манифарги.
> Старушка во дворе отчитывает нашкодивших школяров:
> -Вы окончательно *сказились*?Или что?


 еще вариант: показились  :smileflag:

----------


## Левая_Тапка

> а эмалированные таблички с типографским шрифтом- В ПОДВОРОТНЕ ТРУСИТЬ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ
> 
> только одесситам доступен смысл...


 дорожки, конечно

----------


## Левая_Тапка

[QUOTE=kasim;376423]И скажите еще: где вы видели одесситов на Привозе?
Я коренная одесситка! Мои предки еще на Советской Армии ( как до революции называлась улица я не знаю) имели свои магазины и усадьбы. Так вот, мы раньше жили на Водопроводной, потом отец кооператив купил... А потом я жила около Алексеевского рынка... Так вот, что я имею Вам сказать... 
Всегда мы ездили на привоз и всегда торговались мы. Это же была песня... По-моему все одесситы только и ехали на привоз, что бы там поторговаться. Да и не только торги на привозе были.  Около хлебзавода тоже был рынок( сперва он был напротив парка Горького, но потом там сделали автобусную станцию на Космонавтов( между Терешковой и г. Петрова,))Моя тетя жила на Воровского, а дядя с семьей прямо на Ленина. И куда прикажите им было идти отавариваться??? 
А Филимонов... Согласна с Вами... Такое впечатление, что очень хочет казаться одесситом...  :smileflag:

----------


## Ant

> ... Около хлебзавода тоже был рынок (сперва он был напротив парка Горького, но потом там сделали автобусную станцию на Космонавтов( между Терешковой и г. Петрова,))...


 Он и сейчас там есть. Называется "Черемушки".

----------


## Левая_Тапка

Ant,наверное... Уже не помню... Много лет в Одессе не живу... А рынок этот мне недавно снился. Странно... ))

----------


## Левая_Тапка

> А еще : бикицер, мутерша, вид на море и обратно (внешний вид),жлоб.


 мутерша, ( мамаша ( аш покоробило слух)) насколько я помню,это было приблатненное словечко, а не одесский диалект.

----------


## Galleon

более ласковое мама - мута.. мутерша не слышал..

----------


## Cherry

> более ласковое мама - мута.. мутерша не слышал..


 не, есть такое, точно.

----------


## Mrs N

Услышано лично мной в одесском дворе лет 10 назад:
"Миша, шо ты стоишь? Давай гуляй быстрее, а то щас пойдешь домой!" :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> более ласковое мама - мута.. мутерша не слышал..


  ага, постоянно употребляю . вроде от немецкого слова происходит мутер мама вроде?  еще мамеле (мамочку)  :smileflag:  это идиш

----------


## Паноптикум

> "Одесские штучки "имеют вполне конкретное,но,уже подзабытое
>  название-манифарги.
> Старушка во дворе отчитывает нашкодивших школяров:
> -Вы окончательно сказились?Или что?


 манифарги это почти тоже самое что мансы?

----------


## Паноптикум

очень нарвится словечко мишиген.

----------


## Esperanto

Моя мама - одесситка в N-ом поколении в том случае, если хочет сказать что-то вроде "Это что-то из ряда вон выходящее / Это ни в какие ворота не лезет", говорит фразу:
*Это в куче не держится*
Но такого выражения я больше нигде и никогда не слышал.
Вопрос: это одесское выражение или общеупотребительное или сугубо наше семейное?

----------


## diehard

> Моя мама - одесситка в N-ом поколении в том случае, если хочет сказать что-то вроде "Это что-то из ряда вон выходящее / Это ни в какие ворота не лезет", говорит фразу:
> *Это в куче не держится*
> Но такого выражения я больше нигде и никогда не слышал.
> Вопрос: это одесское выражение или общеупотребительное или сугубо наше семейное?


 Семейное-ваш личный генетичский диалект! :smileflag:

----------


## rsamofalov

РАССКАЗ НОМЕР РАЗ

-Шё вы кипетитеся, как тот агицин паровоз? Давайте плесните у рот холодного компота и выпустите пар из ушей...

-Полный адивот! Это же инженер с дипломом, как его еще называть? Ну, разве что придурком.

-Ну, Толбацкий дал по всей улице заход с песней. Это же надо так с утра нажраться! Аж гай шумел, деревья гнулись и морда синяя была.

-Не делайте мне смешно. Он таки самый настоящий акадэмик, знает почти все буквы.

-Лучше меньше, но чем побольше.

-Я извиняюсь, это коктейль или вы хотите мне показать, с чего здесь начинается мытье бокалов?

-Что вы мне можете еще сказать за Светку? Я вас умоляю! Вот я вам могу сказать за нее такое, чего она сама за собой не подозревает.

-Щас! Только шнурки на тапочках поглажу.

-Раздул щеки, как тот хомяк, а у самого в голове меньше, чем у той животной в жопе. Таракану, и то хватает мозгов не жить вместе с тещей.

-И шё случилось среди здесь?

-Или вы не знаете, риба ищет где поглубже, а человек -шё плохо лежит.

-Сделайте мене вид, шёбы я вас долго искал.

- Вот шая, кто когда помер знает, а где выпить живым -без понятия.

- Сам президент сказал: в три дня укротить взбесившийся доллар, отечество в опасности, и поголовный шмон по всем банкам!

- Такое зрелище нужно было или видеть собственными шнифтами, или закрывать их навсегда.

- Ах ты, ж Боже ж мой же ж,я ж тебе ж сделал из Пургена конфетку, он же ж выглядит лучше настоящего мэра.

-Да за такие бабки они не то, что жмура залабают, а сыграют даже на свадьбе!

-Тоже мене прынцесса выискалась! Гордая, как тая жяба с фирменной стрелой «Мейд ин Иван-царевич» в заднице!

-Я тебе серьезно говорю, что Гоше залабали Шопена, а ты смеешься. Или я не знаю, чем отличается Шопен от Мендельсона, даже того, что не торгует пивом у Привоза, а играет на барабане? Это пусть Гоша думает, что ему залабали Мендельсона, а я тебе отвечаю за другое. Он женился на той давалке со стрижкой сам знаешь где! Эту прическу на нашей улице только Сережа не видел. Так он же слепой, а Гоша? Так что Шопена ему на все сто залабали, он же себя заживо похоронил.


И кстати, я имею для вас в запасе еще пару теплых слов! И кроме этих трех антисемитов, там был еще и Мойша-афёрист, любовница Петлюры тетя Рита и Хаим - украинский шовинист.

----------


## greenok

> Сообщение от abrakadabra  
> а эмалированные таблички с типографским шрифтом- В ПОДВОРОТНЕ ТРУСИТЬ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ
> дорожки, конечно


  еще был вариант "трусить в парадных и на балконах запрещается"
в хрущовках такие капитальные металлические таблички висели :smileflag:

----------


## greenok

> Вспомнила!
> 
> "Бора, види с мора"


 ... Боря, вийди с моря... стань на соНце и засохни... :smileflag:

----------


## Kalina73

Есть еще такое:"Бора, выньми палец из носа и дай дяде здрасьте.
А я хочу нет!
Тогда я тебе сейчас как сниму штанишки и дам по морде, так ты аж рассыпешься)

----------


## DrZorg

Помню когда родные чего то не могли поделить, ссорились или спорили то часто употребляли фразу :
- А шоб тебя 15й трамвай забрал!

Я ещё совсем маленьким был и не понимал почему 15й. Спросил у матери как то и узнал что этот номер едет прямо до "дурки"))))

Вспомнился один старый одесский анекдот :
Солидная еврейская пара лет 50ти гуляет по Приморскому, вдруг им на встречу молодая, красивая брюнетка. Здоровается и проходит. Муж жене :
- Видишь Софочка?! Это любовница нашего бухгалтера.
- Ага!
Идут дальше. Ещё через минуту на встречу не менее красивая, длинноногая рыженькая красавица, тоже здоровается и проходит.
- Видишь Софочка?! Это любовница нашего старшего бухгалтера.
- Ага-а!
Ещё через пару минут выходит просто модель, "Плэйбой" просто плачет от зависти. Большие алые губы, бездонные голубые глаза, шатенка, фигура просто сказочная.
Здоровается, проходит ...
- Софочка! Это любовница нашего директора!
- Ага-а-а!

Выходят на Пушкинскую и на встречу такая красавица, что первым трём просто нечего делать рядом! Описывать так слов не хватит.
Здоровается ... медленно проходит мимо. 
Муж покрывается красной краской, опускает глаза.
Так они проходят пару шагов и вдруг Софочка говорит мужу :
- Миша, ты знаешь, наша таки лучше!

----------


## Русенька

> мадам-не мните лицо. это о вечно недовольных бабах в маршутках.


 Супер!!!!
Есть еще выражения(правда не знаю одесские ли), такими словами мои родственники общаются:
1) Не делайте волны, а то будет шторм.
2) Не смешите меня, а у меня губы полопаються
3) Ты шо с Луны упал?
4)Ты шо мыла наелся?

----------


## Русенька

Еще история в тему:
Жили тогда мы в 2 комнатной чешке на поскоте остановка "Дома Центролита" в 16 этажке, где-то 90 годы.
Бабушка моя по-бизнесу на пересыпский мост за майонезом ездила. Один раз оделась, вышла, взяла корзину и на дело. Постояла, а трамвая нету, электричества нету и трамваи все стоят.
Ну и приходит домой и ложиться на свой вертолет одетая в пальто и говорит, я услышу что трамваи пошли и пойду, а то долго ждать. А жили мы на 10 этаже.Наша с бабушкой комната прямо напротив входной двери была.
Легла бабушка на вертолет, свесила ноги в сапогах, корзина с рукой опустилась и захрапела.
Я спокойно читаю книгу и тут заходит мама в комнату, видит одетую и храпящую бабушку с корзиной в руке. И спрашивает у меня, а чего бабушка одетая спит?
Ну а я ей отвечаю"Она трамвая ждет!"
Мама чуть не описялась со смеху и бабушку разбудили...

----------


## Lavva21

> Вспомнила!
> 
> "Бора, види с мора"


 Пусть у тебя рученьки и ноженьки поотсыхают

----------


## Lavva21

Сема, не дрожи диван...ты проснешь папу!

----------


## Lavva21

А! Вы это видели???!!! - Обер-поц! Он обиделся! Иди сюда иди уже! Ладно, будем мириться

----------


## Мелодия

Я Ваше кричать плохо слышу

----------


## берсерк

...я купаюсь со своим сыном в море.
он плавает лучше, подплывает сзади и начинает топить.
я ему - Хватит меня нырять! Я и так уже не ориентируюсь в глубине!

...подплываем к буйку. Он предлагает его отцепить и отправить в свободное плавание. Я - "Нельзя его в свободное плавание. По нему пионеры ориентируются, когда купаются. Если его не будет, то они рядами занырнут и больше не выйдут с моря. Таки пионервожатая будет нервничать!"

----------


## Mrs N

> Никто не видел платья *полосатого горизонтально*


  :smileflag: 
(один из постов нашего форума)

Так могут говорить только у нас, в Одессе!

----------


## DrZorg

Где то часа полтора назад еду на попутке из под Ильичёвска и водила на светофоре по Жукова пешеходу бегущему на жёлтый  :
_"Ну давай шевели поршнями, пешеход прав пока жив"_

Чёрный юмор получился но за цитату 5 с плюсом))))

----------


## Парусник

А как вам:
"Он понты колотит для ЗЭХЕРА"?

----------


## Маняша

у нас в семье, когда кто-то заводит разговор не совсем приятный и уже закрытый, папа говорит "ой, мама, вы опять хочете жаренной рыбы?" 
И еще из перлов, от соседки услышала "Ты только что на луну смотреть ходил, а теперь этими руками хлеб взял? Иди помой сейчас же!"

----------


## Dr.Freeman

"Папалнение сщота" - сразу "толчок" в памяти виднеется.

----------


## Vita.Lek

"Мааать моя женщина!" (при испуге, удивлении)

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть еще такое:"Бора, выньми палец из носа и дай дяде здрасьте".


 Это интеллигентный вариант. В оригинале: "Бора, выними из попы пальчик и дай дяде здрасьте".

----------


## Savraska

Из КВНа помните? :
- Господа, как сильно изменилась Одесса! Я ее буквально не узнаю...
- Так это ж Москва!!!
- Шо, и название поменяли???!!!....

----------


## DrZorg

Вспомнился мне один момент ... моя покойная бабуля рассказывала одну историю. 
Когда развенчали культ личности то как то ночью с памятника Сталину сняли голову (Сталина конечно!))) и вместо неё водрузили голову Тараса Шевченко.
А на следующую ночь на постаменте появилась надпись :
Діти мої діти
Що ви натворили
Ви на с**ку Сталіна
Мене посадили

----------


## Мистерия

Меня мама всегда спрашивала: "Тебе не холодно в ноги?" Или я говорила: "Мама, мне холодно...". Мама: "А КУДА тебе холодно?"

И только много лет спустя я узнала из полутолкового словаря Смирнова, что это - одесский сленг...

Как-то раз ехала в маршрутке №223, водитель комментировал всё, рот не закрывался. Запомнилась фраза: "Товарищи пассажиры, достаём за проезд и с улыбкой НА ГУБЕ расстаёмся с деньгами"...

----------


## Нинуля

Так говорят только у нас: 
Шоб вы были нам здоровы :smileflag: 
Покричите лучше на стенку :smileflag:

----------


## Вольный ветер

Да, не так давно на вокзале тоже видел знаменитую бабусю у которой: "Америка заметает следы". Теперь у неё добавился новый слоган: "Берегите Януковича!!!" :smileflag:  Мой знакомый сходу "углубил и расширил" мысль: "Берегите Януковича! Он уникум!!!!"  :smileflag:

----------


## Podkidish

Жлоб с деревянной мордой (про раздражающего мужчину)
Мэгэра (про раздражающую женщину) :smileflag:

----------


## Парусник

Пфу вам под ноги за ваше каменное сердце!

----------


## Savraska

А как вам выражения:
- Не морочьте мне  спину!
- Дёшево и злобно!!!

- Шевелите ластами!
- Склеить ласты (значит умереть!)

----------


## Savraska

- Вот ведь зевнула, чуть рыло по швам не поехало!!!

----------


## Savraska

> Супер!!!!
> Есть еще выражения(правда не знаю одесские ли), такими словами мои родственники общаются:
> 1) Не делайте волны, а то будет шторм.
> 2) Не смешите меня, а у меня губы полопаються
> 3) Ты шо с Луны упал?
> 4)Ты шо мыла наелся?


 Ты шо с дуба упал.... на кактус??!!

----------


## Буджак

С дуба нельзя упасть. Можно или клюнуть, или рухнуть! На кактус, естетсвенно!

----------


## zyf

Пару лет назад на привозе беседа двух бомжей:
- Вася, который час?
- Миллионеры часов не носят.....

----------


## U-gin

Во двор из окна пожилая женсчина, но исчё не бабушка зовёт своих чад: Ви идёти есть .... или Да? Екатериненская, 1 (1969 год).
Совет девушке, когда опаздываете: Козочка, шевели копытцами! (или шпильками)

----------


## Savraska

Как-то в маршрутке один подвыпивший "господин" проспал свою остановку (причем намного!), на какой-то случайной остановке (на Слободке) рванул к выходу и возмущенно говорит водителю: " Что, не могли разбудить???!!!" Весь народ просто рухнул... А водила, палец в рот не клади, орет ему: "Может тебе еще картину Караваджи подарить???"....  Все лежали....

----------


## sweetyswety

на староконке к продавцу попугаев  пришёл деревенский попугая покупать смотрит смотрит никак решиться на покупку не может и говорит:" Да вiн же срати буде ". На это продавец ответил:" Так ты ему палец в ж... засунь!"

----------


## Ant

> на староконке к продавцу попугаев  пришёл деревенский попугая покупать ...


  Странный юмор. Солдатский.

----------


## sweetyswety

Ну так уж у нас в Одессе говорят. передала то, что слышала.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну так уж у нас в Одессе говорят. передала то, что слышала.


 Не все, что в Одессе говорят, одесский юмор. Мало ли кто что говорит, такого наслушаешься...

----------


## Скрытик

> Странный юмор. Солдатский.


 100%. А главное непонятный - что за деревенский, который птицу не видел?  :smileflag:

----------


## zarema

> Не все, что в Одессе говорят, одесский юмор. Мало ли кто что говорит, такого наслушаешься...


 
В Одессе столько приезжих,что все одесское уже умерло.Я уже давно не слышу тех фраз,котрые слышала в детстве на каждом шагу.

Вот еще:Возьми мЫску и положи рИбу.

            Миша, я не пОнила(ударене на о),мы едем или шо.Мы шо тут до ночи будем ночевать

----------


## sweetyswety

ну деревенский то не часто попугая то видет. А продавец 100% Одессит.

----------


## sweetyswety

а из-за приезжих и известный одесский акцент исчезает.

----------


## Скрытик

> ну деревенский то не часто попугая то видет. А продавец 100% Одессит.


 Ужас, как все запущено. В деревнях не только телевизоры, но и спутниковые антенны давно есть. Ну не смешно, действительно не смешно!

----------


## zarema

А кто знает что такое "посылочное платье'

----------


## Alexandr

> А кто знает что такое "посылочное платье'


 Да все знают, и до сих пор практикуется.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Ужас, как все запущено. В деревнях не только телевизоры, но и спутниковые антенны давно есть. Ну не смешно, действительно не смешно!


 Т.е. вы считаете, что покупатель просто таким образом хотел получить информацию по уходу за птицей, просто скудный словарный запас помешал?

----------


## Скрытик

> Т.е. вы считаете, что покупатель просто таким образом хотел получить информацию по уходу за птицей, просто скудный словарный запас помешал?


 Я считаю что тот пост никакого отношения к Одесским штучкам не имел.

----------


## sweetyswety

ну, кому смешно, кому не смешно.  Все мы разные.

----------


## Alexandr

> ну, кому смешно, кому не смешно.  Все мы разные.


 В данном случае это скорее хамство со стороны продавца, типа отстань. Но явно не смешно.

----------


## Скрытик

> В данном случае это скорее хамство со стороны продавца, типа отстань. Но явно не смешно.


 А был ли мальчик? (С)
ИМХО это придуманная у компьютера история, никогда в жизни не существовавшая, с попыткой типа пошутить. При этом человек, придумавший ее понятия не имеет о том сколько рядовому "деревенскому" каждый день приходится вычищать Гэ из под домашних животных. Удивление могло вызвать то что он разговаривает, но отнюдь не то что он срет. 
Скорее всего это вольная интерпретация анекдота про покупателя говорящего попугая с "бородой" - "Звыняйтэ дядьку, а мы думалы що вы птыця"  :smileflag:

----------


## sweetyswety

Ещё раз повторяю слышала своими ушами. А тема здесь - Что говорят в Одессе. а не оценивание смешно не смешно. Просто надо было слышать с каким чисто одесским акцентом он это сказал. Да. он его мягко говоря послал.  стоять пол часа и думать купить или не купить и рассуждать по - идиотски!

----------


## zarema

> Да все знают, и до сих пор практикуется.


 Ну так что же это все таки?Просто это знают только одесситы.

----------


## Ant

> Ещё раз повторяю слышала своими ушами. А тема здесь - Что говорят в Одессе. а не оценивание смешно не смешно. ...


 В Одессе много чего говорят!  :smileflag:  Но критерий смешное/интересное все же должен быть. Иначе тут столько можно налепить!

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну так что же это все таки?Просто это знают только одесситы.


 Не думаю, что только одесситы. Это понятие присутствует везде, откуда была ощутимая еврейская эмиграция в 70-х. А это почти вся Украина и не только.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Так просвятите ж наконец. Некоторые заинтригованы

----------


## Nikole

Мы с мамой как то на Привозе покупали рыбу,бычков,  перед нами брала какая то бабушка тех же бычков, и пока она завязывала кулек, рассматривая - а какие же нам кладут, наверное крупнее, и естественно с возмущением, что мол Вот, для молоденьких Вы выбираете, конечно...даете им красивее...
Мужчина -продавец ответил молниеносно - " Бабуля! когда вы были молодой Вам тоже давали!"
пока она бурчала в ответ, продавец отвесил еще одну фразу - " Я Вам могу дать 50 коп на трамвай до Воробьева"
смеху было....

----------


## Jorjic

> Так просветите ж наконец. Некоторые заинтригованы


 Если вопрос о "посылочных платьях", то могу рассказать историю их происхождения.
В 60-е, 70-е началась мощная волна эмиграции. Основной мотив - воссоединение семей, в основном еврейских. За бугром существовали организации, которые этих эмигрантов встречали, помогали обустроиться и вообще понять что к чему. В том числе, можно было бесплатно отправить посылку с вещами родственникам в СССР. Естественно, все этим пользовались. Доблестная советская таможня брала за эти посылки пошлину, хотя посылки официально считались благотворительностью. Аргумент был - Вы за это на толчке можете получить больше. Действительно, эти вещи появлялись и на толчке. Сейчас, говоря о платье (вообще об одежде), называют фирму, тогда говорили - это посылочное. Это котировалось.

----------


## Aquarius

Кинь бельмо! (в смысле "посмотри!")
( - Перя, кинь бельмо, электричка идёт?)

----------


## Dr.Freeman

БорррА, выйди с морррА.

----------


## zarema

> Не думаю, что только одесситы. Это понятие присутствует везде, откуда была ощутимая еврейская эмиграция в 70-х. А это почти вся Украина и не только.


 не везде знали.И не у всех родственики были за границей.и не все общались в этой среде.У меня подруга из Питера вообще ничего не слышала о родственниках за границей.
А почему вспомнилось про платье, к моей бабушке приехала как то знакомая, откуда не помню,она на остановке увидела объявление:Продам посылочное платье. Пришла домой и спрашивает у бабушки:А что такой 

посылочное платье?.Было очень смешно.

Кстати,вполне вероятно,что само выражение применялось толко в Одессе,поэтому и не все знают.Может в других местах это называлось как то иначе.

----------


## Zhemchug

Моя бабушка, покупая на Привозе овощи, обычно спрашивала:

-- Почем мои ровесники? -- намекая что огурцы или кабачки привяли, как говорят, не первой свежести. 
Продавец смеялся и сбавлял цену.

И еще из "Привозного" юмора:

-- Мне, пожалуйста огурцы покрасивее и небольшие - мне к столу (в смысле гостям).

-- Ой, в наше время ставить столы!!! (в смысле дорого принимать гостей).
---------------------------------------------------------------
У сапожника:
-- У вас румынские сапоги?
-- Да.
-- Ой, это же было еще при тех румынах...
-- Ну что Вы не при Сигуранце.
-- Да, а в босоножках подошва - это же одна кардона!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> не везде знали.И не у всех родственики были за границей.и не все общались в этой среде.У меня подруга из Питера вообще ничего не слышала о родственниках за границей.


 Конечно, вполне возможно. Хотите, расскажу забавный эпизод, иллюстрирующий "не везде знали"?
Это конец 60-х. Я провожал друга в рейс. Было жаркое лето, и я попросил водителя машины, привозившей что-то к судну, подбросить меня наверх, чтобы не тащиться по жаре пешком. По дороге он прихватил еще двух девушек, как оказалось из Днепропетровска. Водителю нужно было по делу заскочить куда-то на Пересыпи, и мы свернули туда. Девушки были симпатичные, и водитель охотно работал экскурсоводом. В частности, сообщил девушкам, что мы проехали мимо синагоги. Они переспросили - что это такое? Он пояснил, что это еврейская церковь. Девушки были шокированы, они не могли поверить, что евреи просто так, в открытую ходят в такую церковь. 
Это сухой пересказ, а надо было видеть их удивление.

----------


## zarema

Вот точно также моя подруга,выросшая в Питере, с удивлением и восторгом слушает мои рассказы про мое одесское детство, с эмиграцией и посылочными платьями,с красивыми отркытками к Новому году и Дню Рождения.

А у нас в школе тоже смешной случай был.наши одноклассники,два брата близнеца собиралмись с родителями уезжать в Израиль.В школу уже не ходили.И когда была перекличка,называли их фамилию,мы дружно кричали всем классом: ИХ НЕТУ,ОНИ В ИЗРАИЛЬ УЕЗЖАЮТ!!!

----------


## dearr

-У Вас есть время? (В смысле:"Который час?")
Шая не просто шая, а с трамвая...
"Это Вам не цацки-пецки, и не воробьям дульки показывать!" :smileflag: 
Интересно, а откуда взялось "пол жизни в Африке"

----------


## Zhemchug

Обычно говорилось: 
"Зачем ты туда залез? (в смысле так высоко)? Горобцям дули давать? Слазь счас же!"

----------


## АТ

> ...осторожно НОГИ!!!-на базаре,вокзале
> ...бубочки--семена подсолнуха
> ...туча--70-е промрынок
> ...баба утя--ресторан


 Баба утя - это не вообще ресторан, а такой конкретный ресторанчик "У тёти Ути". Уже не помню, который именно так назывался.

----------


## Ant

Подвальчик Ленина/Дерибасовская.

----------


## АТ

> Подвальчик Ленина/Дерибасовская.


 Точно!

----------


## Махенятко

На фразу "там нас еще не было", моим знакомым где-то в России начали подробно и всерьез объяснять как туда доехать...

----------


## Zhemchug

Поселяли знакомых из Москвы (пара лет по 20) в одесскую гостиницу.
Парень, увидев в номере табличку "Не палити!", спросил:
-- Это что стрелять нельзя?
Администратор в испуге:
-- Ой, курите, курите.
Из двух зол выбирают меньшее.

----------


## zarema

рачки-креветки

----------


## Махенятко

сегодня на барахолке, мужчина выдает, глядя на портрет Сталина:
-И почем Иосиф Исарионович? (с типичным акцентом)  :smileflag:

----------


## Симеон

раньше на пивнушки сейчас на разливочные-бадэга.

----------


## Симеон

в моем детстве все соседи шились у модистки .т.е. у женщины которая портняжит на дому.

----------


## Psmith

У тебя есть деньги, чтобы себя ТАК вести?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Где вы идёте? 
Где едем? (таксисты)

----------


## Мелодия

> Где вы идёте? 
> Где едем? (таксисты)


 Да, закудыкивать вроде как невежливо :smileflag:

----------


## Carin

Закудыкивать - еще и сглазить можно, насколько я помню  :smileflag: .

Моряцкое:

ну, _гальюн_, это просто морской термин
далее, по морям мы _ходим_ (плавает г... в проруби)
_морячок_ (именно ласково), _морячка_ и _морячить_

Мы таки говорим по-французски:
_пулька_ - курячья радость, не что иное как производное от poule. 
_делать базар_ - faire marche (и француженки также говорят faire bon marche т.е. сделать хороший базар).
_мадам, мадама, мадамочка_ - говорила и говорить буду, и имела в виду тех, кто считает это моветоном в сегодняшней Одессе. Отдельным пунктом стоит "тетя" и просто "женщина", это все три разных градации.
_иметь головную боль, когда холодно в ноги или печет в голову_ - похоже также на галлицизмы (avoir mal a la tete, например, "иметь плохо в голову", чтоб дословно)

извиняюсь за мой французский  :smileflag: , если где что написала с ошибкой.

В английском, кстати, также забавно строятся подчиненные с if как и у нас. Помните классику:
I ask him if he saw Ann yeasterday... типа такого. 
Сраниваем: Я не знаю, или он был вчера на море.

Кто у кого умыкнул идею, не знаю  :smileflag: .

----------


## Carin

Что вспомнилось навскидку из нашей колоритной речи, что не было сказано ранее или что подтверждаю своим жизненным опытом.

Вся из себя
Шо тебе в жизни нет покоя
Шо ты переживаешь
Шо с меня? (расплачиваемся)
И шо это будет?
Как для тебя 
Оно тебе надо
Имейте терпение
Гулять по бульваре и лежать на пляжу
Гулять гостей
Мине и тибе 
Тикай отсюда
Босяки и барыги, малины, бодеги и кабаки 
Чудачок и фраерок
Те пару копеек, которые лежат в наших карманах
Бебехи
Понты и мансы (частенько галимые)
МОзги, которые частенько морочат, лечат или выполаскивают
БУтыль, тУфель
Смитье (почти вымершее) и срач (бессмертный)

Так-с... Эротическое навеялось: помните, почему в Одессе довольно редко мужское имя "Антон" ?

Глагол _"иметь"_, без которого мы - не мы будем. Это не украинизм. В украинском он имеет оттенок легкого долженствования, типа английского should, must, а у нас он ближе к нейтральной немецко-идишской связке, где глагольные конструкции куда более жесткие, чем у нас, и вспомогательный глагол облегчает их строить.  

Слово _"цимус"_ ("цимис" ну и т.д.), как мне рассказывал один мудрый пожилой еврей (светлая ему память, покойный), это исходно было лакомство еврейских детишек, которым бедная еврейская мама нарезала вареный бурячок с сахаром, что и называлось этим словом. Если я ничего не забыла и не перепутала.

Что я никогда не приму в нашей речи так это "тудой" и "сюдой". Имхо, не надо путать элементарную безграмотность с одесским разговорным шиком . 

Транспорт, это конечно, золотые страницы.

В забитом трамвае терпеливый старый еврей обильной тете с Привоза, после первых 20 минут пути:
 - Мадам, я вас прошу, приподымите на пару минут сумки, я немного разомну ноги и можете сверху опять на них ставить свои сумки. 
Догадалась извиниться и убрать сумки  :smileflag: . 

А где у нас по трамвайному маршруту с одной стороны лежат, а с другой сидят  :smileflag: , помните? 

Единственно, что я никогда не могла для себя определить, почему часть наших аксакалов говорит "что", "конечно", а часть "ше". Вот это я не знаю, если честно. Может, кто расскажет?

По поводу одесской орфоэпии. Насколько я понимаю, мы произносим нечто среднее между "е" и "э", "ы" и "и". Ближе к "е" и "и". Поэтому и "Одесса", и "Вы" в нашем произношении звучит непередаеваемо. Аналогично смягчаем все шипячее. А вот старое поколение говорило жестче. 

Вот, чтоб в пару слов уложиться  :smileflag: .

----------


## Мелодия

> Слово _"цимус"_ ("цимис" ну и т.д.), как мне рассказывал один мудрый пожилой еврей (светлая ему память, покойный), это исходно было лакомство еврейских детишек, которым бедная еврейская мама нарезала вареный бурячок с сахаром, что и называлось этим словом. Если я ничего не забыла и не перепутала.
> 
> .


 
Цимис - это еврейское блюдо из фасоли. Оччень вкусно. А еще - обалденный фаршмак, 
фаршированная рИба.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

А шо, не цимЕс разве?

----------


## Мелодия

А може и цимес, хто его знает :smileflag: . Но я склоняюсь больше к цимису :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Совсем устаревшее "Я его видел его идти по Дерибасовской" - похоже тоже имеет английские корни (от сложных глаголов).

Опять же из "транспортного". Отдавив мне ногу так, что "искры из глаз", девушка на тончайшей шпильке оборачивается и, не успев еще услышать от меня ни слова говорит:
-- Не правда, Вам не больно. 
------------------------------------------------------------
И сейчас, расплачиваясь на базаре, говорю продавцу, слишком долго считающему сдачу:
-- С меня - 20, а, как с Вас, - 30 (сдача с 50 грн).
И получаю в ответ:
-- Как Вы быстро считаете!

----------


## Jorjic

> А шо, не цимЕс разве?


 Это же транслитерация. Тем более у евреев с гласными, насколько я знаю, сложные взаимоотношения.

----------


## Маняша

Еще раньше про морячек, тех, кто живет в достатке, говорили *сармачная чудачка*  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> в моем детстве все соседи шились у модистки .т.е. у женщины которая портняжит на дому.


 У моей бабушки до войны модистку нанимали примерно на месяц. Кормили и отдельно оплачивали работу. Шила она все от занавесей до пальто и детской одежды. Дед был директором завода, но семья особо состоятель ной не считалась. Жили на Молдованке. Интересно, что в последствии нигде я о подобном не слышала и не читала.

Да, а сармачными называли скорее не морячек, а разного рода "химиков" - завмагов, общепит и пр. "расхитителей социалистической собственности".
Кстати, не знаю, насколько, одесское выражение "химичить" - в смысле заниматься махинациями и "химия" в смысле небольшого срока заключения недалеко от дома.

----------


## Буджак

Нет, это по всему СССР распространено было.

----------


## Симеон

> Цимис - это еврейское блюдо из фасоли. Оччень вкусно. А еще - обалденный фаршмак, 
> фаршированная рИба.


 полный цимес!т.е то,что надо!высший класс!...по-видимому стали так употреблять из-за особенной вкусности блюда...

----------


## Zhemchug

Выше, по-моему не упоминалось "НЕ СТОЙ У МЕНЯ НАД ГОЛОВОЙ"

----------


## ardelita

а выражение "у нее черный рот"

----------


## Симеон

хай поднять.

----------


## Zhemchug

> а выражение "у нее черный рот"


 А еще "мулатка" - белая женщина с черным ртом.

Да, а поднимают не только "хай", но и "гвалт" - от "геволт(д)" с идиш.

----------


## Spartak77

Адесский анекдот 
Потерялся мальчик на 7 км, плакал и звал: Папа, папа
прошли годы, а он все:
папа-па-па..
пАпАлнение сЧЧетА!

Помню, с товарищем дурака валяли по юности
Ходили по 7 Км и громко цедили сквозь зубы "СССигарЕтЫ" и смотрели на реакцию,

----------


## Мелодия

"Не бери меня за здесь" :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> "Не бери меня за здесь"


 "потрогай меня за там"

----------


## zarema

Да,комплементы в транспорте это что то. Когда то на тролейбусе номер2 ехала.Как всегда толкотня,какая то тетя встала  у двери и никто не может выйти.Ее просят подвинуться,а она говорит:ну обойдите меня сзади.Ей в ответ:как же вас можно обойти,вы же такая толстая.

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю это вариации реальной истории услышанной мною лично таки во 2м троллейбусе в начале 80х. Тетка таки стоит в проходе лицом по ходу движения. Мужик тщетно пытается просочиться к выходу и просит ее "Вы бы хоть боком повернулись!". Она ему в ответ - "мужчина, боком я еще толще"  :smileflag:

----------


## Caparol

Сразу попрошу - тапками не бросать... Однажды заработался и забыл, что сына из сада должна забрать тёща.. Короче в 17-30 меня "торкает": "Ёлки-палки, ребенок!!!"... Я срываюсь с работы, машину остановить не могу, втискиваюсь в маршрутку, прилетаю к детскому саду, а там пусто, и дворник так себе тихонько листья метет, я в сад, он меня окликает, типа ты куда? Я говорю: "Ребенка забрать." А он так невозмутимо: "Завтра приходи, сегодня всех разобрали..."

----------


## Симеон

"ты уже вся зашла?"

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Ребенка забрать."


 Иногородние обычно удивляются и этой одесской фразе. И спрашивают: "А что не отдают ребенка?" У нас так было во всяком случае.

----------


## Staruha ШоПашляк!

> "Не бери меня за здесь"


 - "Я а вся такая " ))))

----------


## Savraska

Спрашивают: - Где ... такой-то??
Ответ: Весь вышел (или - вышел весь!)

----------


## Zhemchug

Вопрос по телефону:
-- Можно Ольгу Петровну?
-- Еще как!!!

----------


## Ира_33

я сама не одиситка и когда познакомилась со своим мужем(одеситом) стала замечать что он говорит не "здесь", а "здесТЬ", до сих пор утверждает что так говорили и говорят в Одессе, но кроме него больше ни у кого не замечала такого произношения. Подскажите это действительно такое одесское слово???

----------


## Greys

Года 3 назад часто покупали рыбу на Привозе, еще старые лотки были на улице. Были постоянными клиентами у одной калоритной продавщицы (мы ее ласково профурой звали). Как-то пришла к ней  около 5 вечера, она уже складывалась....увидев меня воскликнула: "О, красота моя, шож тебя сегодня ноги так поздно приперли? Умные люди хорошую рыбу забрали - иди домой голодная"   Ну и как на нее можно было обидеться....она таки была права :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> я сама не одиситка и когда познакомилась со своим мужем(одеситом) стала замечать что он говорит не "здесь", а "здесТЬ", до сих пор утверждает что так говорили и говорят в Одессе, но кроме него больше ни у кого не замечала такого произношения. Подскажите это действительно такое одесское слово???


 Если Вам это не мешает, а ему нравится, то, я думаю, одесситы сообща могут внести это слово в свой словарь. Лишь бы людям было хорошо.

----------


## Ира_33

> Если Вам это не мешает, а ему нравится, то, я думаю, одесситы сообща могут внести это слово в свой словарь. Лишь бы людям было хорошо.


 Значит все таки никто так больше не говорит... надо было с ним поспорить..

----------


## smi

Я вот подумал, наверное главное не что и как говорят, а ЗАЧЕМ. Кстати настоящия одессит никогда не скажет ДЛЯ ЧЕГО, он скажет ЗАЧЕМ? 
А потому, наверно, что слышать и говорить ВКУСНУЮ фразу так же приятно, как пробовать вкусную еду. Это как тюлечка с лучком да на черном хлебе, как водочка в запотевшей рюмочке, как настоящая фаршированная рыба. Если ты один раз попробовал и понял этот цимес, то ты вернешся к нему не один раз.
Так и в Одессе - хорошо приготовленная фраза дорогова стоит. Одесситы черпают людскую мудрость в огромном интернациональном котле, и как шумовка снимает накипь, так и годы отсеивают пошлость, глупость и самовлюбленность. Остается неуловимый привкус одесского говора - всегда слегка ироничного, безшабашного, очень точного и легкого.
Конечно не все в Одессе умеют хорошо готовить, так же как и не все умеют хорошо сказать. Но настоящий одессит всегда умеет хорошо слушать и слышать. Вот почему к нам боятся приезжать современные юмористы. Нет, на один раз их еще хватает. На второй практически нет.
Поэтому хочу пожелать всем - слушайте внимательно и тогда вам обязательно попадутся настоящие одесские шедевры, а вы не забудьте поделиться ими со всеми остальными.

----------


## Симеон

шара,шарить и другие вариации этого понятия одесского происхождения...в середине 80-х служил в российской глубинке.шару в этом понятии применяли только в нашей части одесситы.где-то за пол года стало модным во всей дивизии...как и слово фраернуться...

----------


## Симеон

...помните...какой объем шара?ответ:ШАРА объема не имеет

----------


## Planeta

> Вот почему к нам боятся приезжать современные юмористы. Нет, на один раз их еще хватает. На второй практически нет.
> Поэтому хочу пожелать всем - слушайте внимательно и тогда вам обязательно попадутся настоящие одесские шедевры, а вы не забудьте поделиться ими со всеми остальными.


 Да в Одессе вообще публика требовательная, - говорят, если какой-то концерт удался и прошелу нас, значит в других городах пройдет тем более...
И я считаю, что нам есть чем гордиться...

----------


## angelborn

Весь мировой юмор живёт в Одессе. Неужели так же шутят слишком правильные немцы, педантичные англичане, ловеласы-французы или совсем тупые американцы?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Не знаю, как в других украинсикх городах, но в России не говорят, как у нас "Малый". Говорят "Салага". А ещё помню одна петербурженка доказывала мне, что я говорю с акцентом)))

----------


## Planeta

> Неужели так же шутят слишком правильные немцы, педантичные англичане, ловеласы-французы или совсем тупые американцы?


 Конечно нет. Ну так на то и одесситы, чтобы во время подстроиться под других, но при этом свою индивидуальность сохранить...

----------


## smi

Есть акцент, есть. Мы просто этого не замечаем. Настоящий одессит не только говорит, но и думает с акцентом. Да и разговором я бы это тоже не назвал - это размышления о жизни вслух. А акцент - это как тонкая связуюшая нить в процессе разговора сплетаюшаяся в  нежную вязь невесомой паутины настроения, чувств, мечтаний, воспоминаний. Иногда просто поздороваешся, а ощущение, что поговорили обо всем, вспомнили всех, даже как будто выпили по сто грамм.

----------


## Galleon

"Ёптель моптель" , не знаю откуда, но с детства прицепилось :smileflag:

----------


## Маняша

> Есть акцент, есть. Мы просто этого не замечаем. Настоящий одессит не только говорит, но и думает с акцентом. Да и разговором я бы это тоже не назвал - это размышления о жизни вслух. А акцент - это как тонкая связуюшая нить в процессе разговора сплетаюшаяся в  нежную вязь невесомой паутины настроения, чувств, мечтаний, воспоминаний. Иногда просто поздороваешся, а ощущение, что поговорили обо всем, вспомнили всех, даже как будто выпили по сто грамм.


 Акцент - акцентом, но одесситы виртуозно используют интонацию, как итальянцы. Видимо, темперамент не позволяет уместить все мысли, чувства и эмоции в то количество слов, что дал нам великий могучий... Мы с успехом приправляем речь и взглядами и жестами, от того и вкусно слушать, а при этом еще и наблюдать, *как говорит одессит*!

----------


## mlch

> Акцент - акцентом, но одесситы виртуозно используют интонацию, как итальянцы. Видимо, темперамент не позволяет уместить все мысли, чувства и эмоции в то количество слов, что дал нам великий могучий... Мы с успехом приправляем речь и взглядами и жестами, от того и вкусно слушать, а при этом еще и наблюдать, *как говорит одессит*!


 Меня неоднократно определяли как одессита абсолютно незнакомые люди после буквально одной - двух фраз разговора.  :smileflag:  Хотя я никогда не давлю на наше "одесское произношение" и одессизмами довольно редко пользуюсь.

----------


## вапр

Одессит - это состояние души, не каждый живущий в Одессе   может сказать что он Одессит.
Но можно констатировать тот факт что одесские дворики умирают а сними неповторимый колорит, где каждый знает кто с кем живет а кто с кем спит.

----------


## Скрытик

> Но можно констатировать тот факт что одесские дворики умирают а сними неповторимый колорит, где каждый знает кто с кем живет а кто с кем спит.


 Ой не пугайте, они еще нас с вами переживут  :smileflag:

----------


## Анна21

Дворики то переживут,но кто в них будет?Печально.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Одессит - это состояние души, не каждый живущий в Одессе   может сказать что он Одессит.
> Но можно констатировать тот факт что одесские дворики умирают а сними неповторимый колорит, где каждый знает кто с кем живет а кто с кем спит.


 Хочу заметить, что как бы, все всё знали, но это никогда не "смаковалось". Могли упомянуть при случае в двух словах и обязательно к месту.
А из воспоминаний детства... Очень смешили детей в нашем дворе пересуды старушек о поломке (возгорании) телевизора одной из соседок. Женщину звали Мина. И фраза звучала очень серьёзно: "Вы слышали - Мина взорвалась?! Какой ужас!!!"
А еще о слишком открытом платье: "Мадам...... У Вас же сердце на двор!!!!"

----------


## ulka

А кто-то слышал "рЕзетка", в смысле, электрическая? 

У меня прабабушка говорила так: мЫска, рЕзетка, а я мать твоя чесная - ругательство,  химичить, мудрить, тикай - отойди, на ком заработаешь как не на родственниках, гармыдар, фулюган, чёрте что, фигня на постном масле и др.

----------


## Мистерия

А моя мама говорила "замондёрилось" - в переводе на русский "вдруг резко захотелось"...

----------


## Verooona

А "бардак" - это одесское или везде так? :smileflag:

----------


## dearr

> А моя мама говорила "замондёрилось" - в переводе на русский "вдруг резко захотелось"...


 "Прибандюрилось" - из той же оперы  :smileflag:

----------


## Helena!

А это Вам чисто Одесский анекдот:
Одесса. На балкон выходит мама и кричит: 
- Аркаша! Домой! 
Мальчик поднимает голову и кричит в ответ: 
- Я замёрз? 
- Нет! Ты хочешь кушать!

----------


## U-gin

Летом приезжал друг, который уже больше 10-ти лет живёт во Флориде, но когда он за столом в ресторане на явно несостоятелное замечание произнёс своё знакомое мне с детства: Клава, Я худею...
За соседним столиком седой одессит зааплодировал, со словами Сынок ну ты жжешь!

----------


## Verooona

Странно, но когда я в другом городе начинаю разговаривать (причём, совершенно обычно, без всяких там выкрутасов одесских), через минут 10 мне обычно задаётся вопрос: "Вы что, из Од*э*ссы?" (ненавижу, когда произносят - Одэсса...) Отвечаю: "Нет, я из Од*е*ссы!"

----------


## Savraska

> Странно, но когда я в другом городе начинаю разговаривать (причём, совершенно обычно, без всяких там выкрутасов одесских), через минут 10 мне обычно задаётся вопрос: "Вы что, из Од*э*ссы?" (ненавижу, когда произносят - Одэсса...) Отвечаю: "Нет, я из Од*е*ссы!"


 ... "Если вы хотите умереть быстрой смертью, скажите пару раз при одессите слово "ОдЭса!"..... ....

----------


## Tekparadise

> Летом приезжал друг, который уже больше 10-ти лет живёт во Флориде, но когда он за столом в ресторане на явно несостоятелное замечание произнёс своё знакомое мне с детства: Клава, Я худею...
> За соседним столиком седой одессит зааплодировал, со словами Сынок ну ты жжешь!


 Действительно браво...вот она Одесская неповторимость!!!

----------


## Verooona

> ... "Если вы хотите умереть быстрой смертью, скажите пару раз при одессите слово "ОдЭса!"..... ....


 Вот-вот...

А когда я сказала "по бикицеру" - меня никто не понял... Спросили "по чему?"

----------


## Zhemchug

Бикицер - из идиш "быстрее". Был когда-то очень старый анекдот:
Докладчик с трибуны перечисляет фамилии и каждого называет вором. Ему из президиума тихонько говорят "бикицер" - мол закругляйся уже. А он громко продолжает:
-- Вот и Бикицер тоже ВОР!!!

----------


## Verooona

Только в Одессе говорят: "пшонка"... И все понимают, шо это кукуруза...

----------


## Dr.Freeman

Я недавно облажался.. :smileflag: 
Хотел купить в магазине буряк, а его не было, была только свёкла, так и не купил.
Потом с меня смеялись.. :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

> Только в Одессе говорят: "пшонка"... И все понимают, шо это кукуруза...


 у меня бабушка из кировоградской области, пшенкой называет что-то такое мелко молотое, может туже кукурузу, а может и пшеницу, но никак не кукурузу крупными зернами... 
погуглив, вспомнил, что это молотое просо... так что наверное только среди вас так называет "кукурузу"  без обид :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> у меня бабушка из кировоградской области, пшенкой называет что-то такое мелко молотое, может туже кукурузу, а может и пшеницу, но никак не кукурузу крупными зернами... 
> погуглив, вспомнил, что это молотое просо... так что наверное только среди вас так называет "кукурузу"  без обид


 А какие обиды? Это - наше, родное.  :smileflag: 
Одно из самых ранних воспоминаний детства - сидит тетка где-то по дороге в Ланжерон, в ногах у нее дымящаяся кастрюля и кричит она на пол парка Шевченко " Пшёнка, пшёнка, пшёнка! "

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

"Пшонка"--как название кукурузы идёт ещё из времён детства моего папы. И при чём тут кировоградская бабушка? Мы ж и пишем тут о том, что чем называют В ОДЕССЕ

----------


## molar

Моя мама тоже говорит на кукурузу "пшонка".

----------


## marisabel

еду я как то в студенческие годы в троллейбусе. у входа стоит бабулька. Приближается остановка, к бабуле подходит тётка, диалог:
- Женщина,Вы выходите?
- нет
- а шо Вы здесь стоите?
- А ШО МИНЕ, ЛЕЖАТЬ?

Меня порвало...

----------


## Galleon

странно, ну да ладно, таки наверное в Одессе пшонка это кукуруза O_O

----------


## Анна21

> странно, ну да ладно, таки наверное в Одессе пшонка это кукуруза O_O


 Странно что,что в Одессе или то,что кукурузу называют пшенкой?Поверьте на слово,это так.Если вы услышите кукуруза,то так говорит только не одессит(ка)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Странно то, то человек, живущий в Одессе, этого не знает) Galleon, вы, наверное, в Одессе недавно живёте и поэтому для вас вновинку

----------


## mlch

> странно, ну да ладно, таки наверное в Одессе пшонка это кукуруза O_O


 Вы будете смеяться, но таки да!

----------


## барбос

Я работаю в такси, когда люди садятся в машину я всегда говорю "здравствуйте.. и где мы поедем ?"

----------


## xifedor

> Моя мама тоже говорит на кукурузу "пшонка".


 У нас в семье тоже и бабушки/дедушки,  потом мамы, папы, мы , а теперь и наши дети  кукурузу в початках называли и называют исключительно *пшенкой*. А если говорят кукуруза, то все подразумевают под этим исключительно консервированную кукурузу в банках.

----------


## Galleon

> Странно что,что в Одессе или то,что кукурузу называют пшенкой?Поверьте на слово,это так.Если вы услышите кукуруза,то так говорит только не одессит(ка)


 я так не говорю, для меня пшонка это молотое просо... у вас наверное не было домика в деревне 



> Странно то, то человек, живущий в Одессе, этого не знает) Galleon, вы, наверное, в Одессе недавно живёте и поэтому для вас вновинку


 ну да, недавно, 23 года где-то 



> У нас в семье тоже и бабушки/дедушки,  потом мамы, папы, мы , а теперь и наши дети  кукурузу в початках называли и называют исключительно *пшенкой*. А если говорят кукуруза, то все подразумевают под этим исключительно консервированную кукурузу в банках.


 таки наверное сказывается то, что мои родители из Кировоградской области, где пшонка это молотое просо :smileflag:  это из той же оперы что батон и буханка

----------


## Анна21

Galleon:я так не говорю, для меня пшонка это молотое просо... у вас наверное не было домика в деревне 

Конечно не было,я дитё молдаванской булыги,которую последнее время пытаются закатать в асфальт. :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

> Конечно не было,я дитё молдаванской булыги,которую последнее время пытаются закатать в асфальт.


 я немного не понял, молдаванка чтоль? вот поэтому у нас и разные понятия пшонки :smileflag:

----------


## Verooona

> я немного не понял, молдаванка чтоль? вот поэтому у нас и разные понятия пшонки


 Ну я, например, с Фонтана...
И понятия пшонки у Молдаванки и Фонтана одинаковые, получается! :smileflag: 

А Вы, простите, из какого р-на? :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

> Ну я, например, с Фонтана...
> И понятия пшонки у Молдаванки и Фонтана одинаковые, получается!
> 
> А Вы, простите, из какого р-на?


 я не понял что значит молдаванская булыга...  я с проспекта Шевченко  и в оффисе у нас тоже по поводу пшонки разделились мнения, а вапще, это повелось от украинского произношения кукурузы, пшинка... так у нас в офисе бухгалтерша сказала  но я вам верю, что это чисто одесский "матюк"  не подумайте ничего плохого 

P.S. Пардон, но Верона, Вас случайно не Светой зовут? уж больно вы на мою однокурсницу похожи O_O

----------


## Анна21

Молдаванка - один из самых старых  районов Одессы,начиная с момента основания города.Булыга - это булыжник которым застелены улицы.И хочу задать вам вопрос,я поняла вы в Одессе от рождения или вас привезли еще маленьким.Не обижайтесь,это важно. :smileflag: А пшенка,вовсе не местечковый матюк.Есть матюки,которые знают и понимают только местечковые - фонтанские,молдаванские,слободские и еще многие.

----------


## Verooona

> P.S. Пардон, но Верона, Вас случайно не Светой зовут? уж больно вы на мою однокурсницу похожи O_O


 Нет, не Светой...  :smileflag: 
(и я немного постарше Вас...... Т.е. никак не могла быть Вашей однокурсницей... :smileflag: )

----------


## Galleon

> Молдаванка - один из самых старых  районов Одессы,начиная с момента основания города.Булыга - это булыжник которым застелены улицы.И хочу задать вам вопрос,я поняла вы в Одессе от рождения или вас привезли еще маленьким.Не обижайтесь,это важно.А пшенка,вовсе не местечковый матюк.Есть матюки,которые знают и понимают только местечковые - фонтанские,молдаванские,слободские и еще многие.


 да нет, именно родился :smileflag:  но видимо район у меня прогрессивный оказался, и я не встречал тут колоритных одесских двориков :smileflag: 



> Нет, не Светой... 
> (и я немного постарше Вас...... Т.е. никак не могла быть Вашей однокурсницей...)


 ну блин, очень похожи  может вы возраст скрываете

----------


## gemini74

> Я работаю в такси, когда люди садятся в машину я всегда говорю "здравствуйте.. и где мы поедем ?"


  Правильно, это чтобы не закудыкивать дорогу! :smileflag:

----------


## Февральский

от зараза....))
ну че миня таг тянид к старой Одессе?
*http://download.sovmusic.ru/m32/miizodes.mp3*

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

меня тоже тягнет) Наверное, я в прошлой жизни тоже жила в Одессе)

----------


## аркан

-и как  она вам? 
-шоб сильно да ,так нет

----------


## аркан

а ещё бабушка моего друга качая головой:
-от имею
-где ж ты взялся

----------


## вапр

-Моня иди домой!
-я что замерз!?
-нет, ты голоден!

----------


## mlch

> -Моня иди домой!
> -я что замерз!?
> -нет, ты голоден!


 А слабо, прежде чем писать, просмотреть пусть не всю тему, ну так хоть последние две - три странички?

----------


## вапр

А это Вам чисто Одесский анекдот:
Одесса. На балкон выходит мама и кричит:
- Аркаша! Домой!
Мальчик поднимает голову и кричит в ответ:
- Я замёрз?
- Нет! Ты хочешь кушать!

Когда Вы общаетесь с человеком, который рассказывает известный Вам факт, Вы начинаете его перебивать со словами"Да шо Вы мне говорите, я 3 дня назад на привозе это слышал" после этого я думаю беседа не продолжалась.

----------


## Galleon

> А это Вам чисто Одесский анекдот:
> Одесса. На балкон выходит мама и кричит:
> - Аркаша! Домой!
> Мальчик поднимает голову и кричит в ответ:
> - Я замёрз?
> - Нет! Ты хочешь кушать!
> 
> Когда Вы общаетесь с человеком, который рассказывает известный Вам факт, Вы начинаете его перебивать со словами"Да шо Вы мне говорите, я 3 дня назад на привозе это слышал" после этого я думаю беседа не продолжалась.


  вы же его тока шо 2 постами выше писали

----------


## Jorjic

> вы же его тока шо 2 постами выше писали


 Ну, зациклился, бывает.

----------


## sas6a

А моя бабуля говорила так
Хайка-хозяйка из трусов пошила -майку!

----------


## sas6a

Прожить 23 года в одессе и не знать что такое ПШОНКА надо постараться-улыбнуло от души! Мне самому не нравиться когда говорят ОдЭсса, а ведь наши бабушки и дедушки именно так и говорили!

----------


## tajfun

> Здесь всегда говорят ОдЕсса, а не ОдЭсса


 сомнительный тезис. ОдЕсса говорят подростки , которые мало что знают и понимают. Изначально , в одесской классике было ОдЭсса

----------


## tajfun

> Молдаванка - один из самых старых  районов Одессы,начиная с момента основания города.


 Вы не подскажите границы Молдаванки , по улицам? с 1 стороны Балковская , с другой, противоположной  Старопортофранковская. А южная и северные границы где проходят?

----------


## Анна21

Выдержка из книги Татьяны Донцовой "Молдаванка" 
"Вот что относит к Молдаванке один из самых старых одесских путеводителей:"От города её отделяет Старопортофранковская улица.В западной части предместье граничит с Водяной балкой,у верховьев которой жилые посторойки,а внизу сады,наиболее известный из них был когда-то Дюковский.К Молдаванке причисляются Бугаевка,Воронцовка,Матросская слободка или Ставки".

Пока только так,буду терзать своих и как только что вместе вспомним,обязательно отпишу.

----------


## mlch

> Выдержка из книги Татьяны Донцовой "Молдаванка" 
> "Вот что относит к Молдаванке один из самых старых одесских путеводителей:"От города её отделяет Старопортофранковская улица.В западной части предместье граничит с Водяной балкой,у верховьев которой жилые посторойки,а внизу сады,наиболее известный из них был когда-то Дюковский.К Молдаванке причисляются Бугаевка,Воронцовка,Матросская слободка или Ставки".
> 
> Пока только так,буду терзать своих и как только что вместе вспомним,обязательно отпишу.


 Вот только не надо никого терзать.  :smileflag: 
Старопортофранковская до Мечникова, Мечникова до Высокого переулка, Генерала Цветаева, Алексеевская площадь, Заньковецкой, Балковская из конца в конец, Херсонский сквер, Матросский спуск, Старопортофранковская.
Вот Вам границы Молдаванки.

----------


## mlch

Насчет Бугаевки и Воронцовки - можно спорить. А уж Слободка - точно к Молдаванке никакого отношения не имеет.
Хотя официально границ Молдаванки в Одессе никогда не существовало, как мне кажется. Поэтому, теоретически, каждый может сдвигать их, как ему нравится.  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

> ... Мне самому не нравиться когда говорят ОдЭсса, а ведь наши бабушки и дедушки именно так и говорили!


 


> сомнительный тезис. ОдЕсса говорят подростки , которые мало что знают и понимают. Изначально , в одесской классике было ОдЭсса


 Соглашусь. Говорили ОдЭсса, но одЕссит.

----------


## Анна21

> Насчет Бугаевки и Воронцовки - можно спорить. А уж Слободка - точно к Молдаванке никакого отношения не имеет.
> Хотя официально границ Молдаванки в Одессе никогда не существовало, как мне кажется. Поэтому, теоретически, каждый может сдвигать их, как ему нравится.


 Недаром написала,что выдержка из книги.Если у вас такая есть,откройте страницу 10 и увидите сами.Автор книги ссылается на путеводители и справочники Висковского за 1875,1884,1906 года и "Вся Одесса" за 1899-1914 годы.

----------


## mlch

> Недаром написала,что выдержка из книги.Если у вас такая есть,откройте страницу 10 и увидите сами.Автор книги ссылается на путеводители и справочники Висковского за 1875,1884,1906 года и "Вся Одесса" за 1899-1914 годы.


 Так я же и говорю, что захотелось господину Висковскому включить Бугаевку в Молдаванку, он и включил. А  Григорий Москвич, возможно, нет.  :smileflag:  И это их, в общем-то дело. 
Четкая граница, безусловно, это Старопортофранковская и Балковская в нижней части (после Разумовской) Тут, так сказать - естественная граница прослеживается. Мечникова, Высокий, Цветаева - тоже логично. По Мечникова граница - кладбище (нынешний парк Преображенский), по Высокому переулку и Цветаева (в прошлом Хуторской)- Чумка и бывшая территория Женского благотворительного общества (Нынешние консервный завод, НИИ телевидения, склады...) 
А вот от Алексеевской площади можно начинать считать, как кому нравится. Воронцовка настолько плавно перетекает в Молдаванку, что не местному трудно понять где кончается одна и где начинается другая.  :smileflag: 
Что же касается Бугаевки, то в 19 веке она очень естественно отделялась от Молдаванки ручьем, протекавшим в верховьях Водяной балки, ниже нынешней Балковской, по Виноградному переулку.
Так что трудно мне тут с господином Висковским согласиться.  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

как услышу ОдЭсса меня аж выворачивает, противно то как

----------


## tajfun

> Вот только не надо никого терзать. 
> Старопортофранковская до Мечникова, Мечникова до Высокого переулка, Генерала Цветаева, Алексеевская площадь, Заньковецкой, Балковская из конца в конец, Херсонский сквер, Матросский спуск, Старопортофранковская.
> Вот Вам границы Молдаванки.


 давайте я повторю ваши слова, следя по карте: Херсонский сквер, улица Балковская, Заньковецкой,  Алексеевская площадь, Генерала Цветаева, Высокий переулок,  Мечникова, Болгарская, Старопортофранковская.
Поскриптум : Старопортофранковская и Мечникова пересекаются лишь в своём начале, недалеко от Пастера.
Матросский спуск не является границей

----------


## tajfun

с Бугаёвкой понятно. А вот Книжный переулок некоторые тоже включают в Молдаванку! Как Вы к этому относитесь?

----------


## tajfun

> как услышу ОдЭсса меня аж выворачивает, противно то как


 Утёсов пел ОдЭсса

----------


## Jorjic

> с Бугаёвкой понятно. А вот Книжный переулок некоторые тоже включают в Молдаванку! Как Вы к этому относитесь?


 Сложно отношусь. Мои друзья там жили. По духу - это Молдаванка, а формально, честно говоря, какая разница. Мы все родом отсюда. И один квартал туда или сюда мало что решает.

----------


## Jorjic

> давайте я повторю ваши слова, следя по карте: Херсонский сквер, улица Балковская, Заньковецкой,  Алексеевская площадь, Генерала Цветаева, Высокий переулок,  Мечникова, Болгарская, Старопортофранковская.
> Поскриптум : Старопортофранковская и Мечникова пересекаются лишь в своём начале, недалеко от Пастера.
> Матросский спуск не является границей


 Ну почему же? Матросский спуск и соединяет Балковскую с Мечникова (бывшей Внешней). Все очень логично. Мне кажется *mlch* определил границы достаточно четко. Можно посмотреть старые карты, их выложено уже достаточно.

----------


## mlch

> давайте я повторю ваши слова, следя по карте: Херсонский сквер, улица Балковская, Заньковецкой,  Алексеевская площадь, Генерала Цветаева, Высокий переулок,  Мечникова, Болгарская, Старопортофранковская.
> Поскриптум : Старопортофранковская и Мечникова пересекаются лишь в своём начале, недалеко от Пастера.
> Матросский спуск не является границей


 Да, я пропустил квартал по Болгарской, между Старопортофранковской и Мечникова. В свое оправдвние могу сказать только то, что дом, стоящий вдоль всего этого квартала имеет номер Мечникова 51.
И почему Вы считаете, что Матросский спуск не может являеться границей?

----------


## mlch

> с Бугаёвкой понятно. А вот Книжный переулок некоторые тоже включают в Молдаванку! Как Вы к этому относитесь?


 Не совсем согласен с Jorjic-ом. Географически Книжный переулок никак к Молдаванке не отнесешь.
А по духу...
Ну я в детстве жил на Польском спуске. Бывал тогда часто на Ближних Мельницах. Вы думаете дух "Канавы" или Мельниц сильно от духа Молдаванки отличался?  :smileflag:  Это все Одесса. Дух, в общем, везде одинаковый. Оттенки немного разные.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Не совсем согласен с Jorjic-ом. Географически Книжный переулок никак к Молдаванке не отнесешь.
> А по духу...


 Я и не думал причислять Книжный географически к Молдаванке. А по духу, мне казалось, он выделялся. Может быть потому, что я там часто бывал. Но это мои впечатления, на которых я не настаиваю, а тем более не собираюсь вносить изменения в географию.

----------


## mlch

> Я и не думал причислять Книжный географически к Молдаванке. А по духу, мне казалось, он выделялся. Может быть потому, что я там часто бывал. Но это мои впечатления, на которых я не настаиваю, а тем более не собираюсь вносить изменения в географию.


 Ну, я надеюсь, мы друг-друга поняли.  :smileflag:

----------


## tajfun

> И почему Вы считаете, что Матросский спуск не может являеться границей?


 так он же получается , находится внутри Молдаванки

----------


## tajfun

> Я и не думал причислять Книжный географически к Молдаванке. А по духу, мне казалось, он выделялся. Может быть потому, что я там часто бывал. Но это мои впечатления, на которых я не настаиваю, а тем более не собираюсь вносить изменения в географию.


 просто в одной телепередаче прозвучала инфо о Книжном и Молдаванке. Я уж подумал , может и он относится к Молдаванке.

----------


## Jorjic

> просто в одной телепередаче прозвучала инфо о Книжном и Молдаванке. Я уж подумал , может и он относится к Молдаванке.


 В наших телепередвчах еще и не то можно услышать. Мой Вам совет - выключите ящик. Я выключил и так хорошо стало.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ОдЭса, всё-таки, чаще можно услышать не от одесситов, а от иногородних. Причём, они упорны в своём постоянстве.

----------


## tajfun

> ОдЭса, всё-таки, чаще можно услышать не от одесситов, а от иногородних. Причём, они упорны в своём постоянстве.


  как по мне , это не важно, как им нравится , так пусть и говорят
В Одессе тоже многие слова с "е" в произношении заменяют "Э". Моя учительница говорила киломЭтр. Другие кофЭ, мЭнЭджер и т. д. 
В свете данной темы, район Фоззи можно заменить Молдаванкой  или Бугаёвкой

----------


## Анна21

Район Фоззи это Бугаевка

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ИМХО, граница Молдаванки и Бугаёвки--это ул. Балковская

----------


## tajfun

> ИМХО, граница Молдаванки и Бугаёвки--это ул. Балковская


 ну вы же живёте на какой то вполне определённой стороне. Или на Молдаванке (ближе), или на Бугаёвке (дальше от моря)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ишо?

----------


## sas6a

Из старых выражений
Давайте ходить к друг другу в гости вы к нам на именины а мы к вам на похороны!
В Одессе вы  били бы еле еле поц!

----------


## Black_Widow

Буквально вчера на Привозе...
"продавец с настоящим одесским говорком - бомжихе, побирающейся по базару:
- Красавица моя, иди и сделай так, чЬтоб я тибе искал"

Еще из личных наблюдений...
На Староконном (блошиный рынок вокруг староконного на выходных):
-Люди, имейте совесть, покупайте хоть что-нибудь! 

Там же:
Гениальный по своей лаконичности диалог (жаль, печатный текст не передает интонации) двух бабулек-одесситок, одна - продавец, вторая - "праздношатающаяся":
1-я:
- И чЬто?
2-я:
- Ой, ты мне будешь рассказывать!

и всё - РАЗОШЛИСЬ!

----------


## Jorjic

> Гениальный по своей лаконичности диалог (жаль, печатный текст не передает интонации) двух бабулек-одесситок, одна - продавец, вторая - "праздношатающаяся":
> 1-я: - И чЬто?
> 2-я: - Ой, ты мне будешь рассказывать!
> 
> и всё - РАЗОШЛИСЬ!


 Не волнуйтесь! Кому надо - передает, еще как!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Из старых выражений
> Давайте ходить к друг другу в гости вы к нам на именины а мы к вам на похороны!


 -- Шоб я Вас видел идти на одной ноге, а Вы меня - одним глазом.

-- Я не такой дурак, как твоего отца дети.

----------


## tiina

> Уточню: "Бора, види *з* мора"


 И ещё : " Боря , вийми палец з попы, щас будем кушать."

----------


## Jorjic

> И ещё : " Боря , вийми палец з попы, щас будем кушать."


 А можно так: " Бора, винь с попы пальчик, дай дяде здрасьте."
У меня ощущение, что это сказал Жванецкий. А может и нет. Все равно красиво!

----------


## Цаца

может моя история не в эту тему, но..

на Еврейской угол Екатерининской - в старых дворах *записка на воротах - йоси нету дома*

----------


## Цаца

Было это года 3 назад, так что не ходите даром смотреть , записки наверняка уже нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Было это года 3 назад, так что не ходите даром смотреть , записки наверняка уже нет


 Йося таки вернулся?

----------


## Цаца

а хто его теперь знает где этот Йося  :smileflag: )))))

----------


## Mayte

Приветствую всех. Изучала вашу дискуссию почти неделю. Одолела все страницы! Я - одесситка. Выросла на ул. Тульской (Таирова). Была очень невнимательна к языку, поэтому говорила толи на типичном одесском языке, то ли на суржике. Только за пределами Одессы узнала о своей "чудаковатости". В Одессе не живу уже лет десять, но родные края постоянно передо мной. Одесских двориков я не знала. По окончанию школы мы с семьей переехали в центр. Живем то на Черноморской, то на Гоголя. К своему стыду, только после переезда услышала слово ПШЕНКА. И была так удивлена! Почему я этого раньше не знала, скорее всего, не замечала. Еще со школьных времен помню, как мои одноклассники передразнивали всех, кто говорил АдЭса. Я себя переучила говорить, так как того требовал социум, в котором я росла. Мои родители по-прежнему говорят Одэса, а я - Одесса. Не понятно, почему тогда говорят Дэли (столица Индии), а не ДЕли? Была в Индии, где меня отучили от таких слов как чуть-чуть и чудачка и т.п. Т.к. корень "чут" означает половые органы женщины, а слово "чудачка" - проститутка. Слово ПОЦ - хоть и до боли знакомое, но я его никогда не произносила вслух, т.к. была выходцем из интеллигентной семьи. Всю жизнь говорю "Я скучаю за Одессой"...? Только теперь поняла, что правильно "скучаю по Одессе. ))))))".

----------


## Цаца

> Всю жизнь говорю "Я скучаю за Одессой"...? Только теперь поняла, что правильно "скучаю по Одессе. ))))))".


 Меня муж долго воспитывал по этому поводу, :smileflag: , я была в недоумении почему скучаю ЗА - это неправильно?! Отстояла таки своё - *по-Одесски это правильно*

----------


## светок

У меня на работе принято называть коллег по-имени и отчеству,так вот одна одесситка во всех поколениях спрашивает:"Мария Ивановна,куда ВЫ ПОШЛА?" Звучит очень прикольно!

----------


## Jorjic

> У меня на работе принято называть коллег по-имени и отчеству,так вот одна одесситка во всех поколениях спрашивает:"Мария Ивановна,куда ВЫ ПОШЛА?" Звучит очень прикольно!


 Мой приятель, выросший на Колонтаевской, в нормальном одесском дворе (кстати, рядом снималась "Ликвидация"), в таких случаях вспоминает обращение соседки по двору к своей маме: "Мама, вы сволочь!".

----------


## Mayte

Кто знает, относится ли слово "Пошлите" в значении "Пойдемте" к одесскому диалекту?

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто знает, относится ли слово "Пошлите" в значении "Пойдемте" к одесскому диалекту?


 Помню, бытовало выражение "Пошлите в коридор".
Но, конечно, к одесскому диалекту это не относится. Это более позднее "интеллектуальное" наслоение.

----------


## sas6a

Мадам, ваши прекрасные глаза заставляют мене забывать падежов.
 Из старого.

----------


## sas6a

Поц, мама дома?  Я это выражение застал в своём детстве.
Так спрашивали у того у кого была растёгнута ширинка.

----------


## sas6a

Из старого
Поц аид- хуже фашиста!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Из старого
> Поц аид- хуже фашиста!


 Как варианты: 1. Поц аид- хуже роты фашистов! 

                     2. Поц аид- хуже мешумета (выкреста)!

----------


## ПУФОНЯ

Ой.фраза: " мама уберите ваш тухес" просто любимая в семье! Ездили как то в Карпаты жили компанией в частном доме, при встрече друга из Германии (НАШ ) радость:иди сюда немчик, мы тебе глаз выдавим! Хозяева в ШОКЕ! Пару дней ппривыкали  кнашему стилю и робко просили обьяснить слова(наверно и записывали)

----------


## Zhemchug

Невыдуманные диалоги:
-- Школьники, дошкольники в семье есть, год рождения?
-- Есть - 2006г.
-- Какая школа?
-- А Какая школа?
-- Ой, извините, устала очень.
Мы часто не замечаем, что одна фраза с разной интонацией может быть и вопросом, и ответом, и отрицанием, и утверждением... Может не только в Одессе так говорят? 
----------------------------------------------------------------- 
У сапожника:
-- На когда Вам нужны эти туфли?
-- На уже!
-- Ну на вчера я Вам не сделаю - приходите завтра после 5.

----------


## Маняша

> Невыдуманные диалоги:
> 
> У сапожника:
> -- На когда Вам нужны эти туфли?
> -- На уже!
> -- Ну на вчера я Вам не сделаю - приходите завтра после 5.


 Одесские сапожники - отдельная песня!  :smileflag:  Возле нас когда-то был Дом быта, там в своей каморке сидел старый-старый еврей  :smileflag:  Однажды мама (по её рассказам, ей лет 20 было) принесла ему туфли, надо было подклеить, в колхоз нечего было взять... Так дяденька посмотрел внимательно поверх очков на обувь, ковырнул подошву и изрек: "*Мадам, их давно уже пора продать!"*  
С тех пор у нас в семье о той вещи, что давным-давно пора выкинуть  мы говорим "Её пора продать" ...

----------


## Zhemchug

Тоже из давних воспоминаний о сапожниках: "Это же не подошва - это же одна кардона (в смысле картон)."

Клиентка в ожидании своих туфель посматривает на стены, с "обязательными" портретами политбюро и космонавтов: "Она сидит и изучает у меня прейскурант!" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Не знаю, насколько часто так говорят в Одессе, но очень люблю одну фразу моей бабушки. На вопрос, где она делала этот перманент, она всегда отвечала:
-- Это отцовской работы.
Волосы и действительно были шикарные - крупные светлые локоны, никогда не знавшие никакой химии, краски и пр.

----------


## Pavel71

Моя жена на мой вопрос "Где мы идем?", всегда поправляет меня,типа ни где, а куда.
До сих пор привыкнуть не может, хотя 14 лет живем вместе.


Объясните, что в переводе значит "ПОЦ"? Всю жизнь считали это за матное слово. Но оно не матное, а ругательное, а что значит-не знаю. Наверное, что-то типа шлемазл?

----------


## Jorjic

...

----------


## Jorjic

> Объясните, что в переводе значит "ПОЦ"? Всю жизнь считали это за матное слово. Но оно не матное, а ругательное, а что значит-не знаю. Наверное, что-то типа шлемазл?


 А погуглить слабо? Там есть варианты. Хотя я знаю другой, но, поскольку не уверен в нем, публиковать не хочу.

----------


## Zhemchug

Вспомнилось давнее одесское выражение "Сейчас!... Беру разгон." - когда человек отказывается выполнять то, о чем его просят. 
А по предыдущему посту одна из трактовок - "посетитель Одесского цирка" или "парень очень ценный". Хотя это, конечно - не "перевод", а вариант смягчить оскорбление.

----------


## greenok

тут вообще цельное исследование на тему)))

----------


## Махенятко

соседская 5-летняя девочка - настоящий одесский ребенок! была с бабушкой у нас в гостях недавно. Попросили ее позвать моего брата на кухню блины кушать. Она приходит в его комнату (ей 5 ему 28) и не знает, как обратится: на ты или на вы. говорит:
- на кухню зовут блины кушать
Брат: 
-Иду...
малая:
- Я вижу это Иду!))

пробегая мимо калитки, эта же малая: "Ёперный теятр" и побежала дальше...

----------


## Парусник

Что же такое "Одесские штучки":сленг,диалект или особый говор?
С точки зрения филологии - скорее диалект,впитавший в себя слова,
фразеологизмы,поговорки,возникшие в нашем городе.
     Только у нас говорят "крохкий" вместо "хрупкий","масик"(малыш),
"местами"(иногда),"задороже"(намного лучше),"шпилить"(играть).
    А чего стоит "поздно,Маня,пить боржоми,когда в печени цирроз"?!
Из старинного одесского выражения "делать морду" родился современный 
"мордодел" (имиджмейкер".
    Это подтверждает,что "Одесский диалект" продолжает жить и
 развиваться!

----------


## Pavel71

[QUOTE=Zhemchug;4474803]Вспомнилось давнее одесское выражение "Сейчас!... Беру разгон." - когда человек отказывается выполнять то, о чем его просят. 


Щас она войдет! Одевает глубокие галоши!


Текст, услышанный на Привозе 20 лет назад: "Сара! Тебе не холодно в ногах?"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Текст, услышанный на Привозе 20 лет назад: "Сара! Тебе не холодно в ногах?"


 Раньше довольно часто встречалось, как проявление заботы к близким: "Тебе не холодно в ноги (в голову, в руки, в шею и пр.)?"

Как выражение безразличия "Кисло мне в борщ!"




> "поздно,Маня,пить боржоми,когда в печени цирроз"?!


 Чаще слышала "поздно, Маня, пить боржоми, если почки отвалились!"

----------


## Verooona

> Чаще слышала "поздно, Маня, пить боржоми, если почки отвалились!"


 Я это же самое всегда слышала про Васю!!!

----------


## Pavel71

> Раньше довольно часто встречалось, как проявление заботы к близким: "Тебе не холодно в ноги (в голову, в руки, в шею и пр.)?"
> 
> Как выражение безразличия "Кисло мне в борщ!"
> 
> 
> 
> Чаще слышала "поздно, Маня, пить боржоми, если почки отвалились!"


 Так весь кекс в том, что не холодно в "ногах".

----------


## Zhemchug

> Так весь кекс в том, что не холодно в "ногах".


 И то, и другое - не совсем по-русски. И слегка удивляет не одесситов.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Да, еще ряд выражений в смысле неудачного события (облома):

-- Голый или тухлый номер.

-- Голый Вася на матрасе (очень давнее, уж не знаю, насколько Одесское)

----------


## нанка

Может немного не в тему, но был со мной такой случай.
За три месяца до своей свадьбы, я и мой будущий муж спешим на маршрутку с толчка. (оговорюсь сразу: меня зовут Наташа, а муж за 2 года до свадьбы приехал на ПМЖ с Сахалина в Одессу)И вот мы несемся между рядами и я на секундочку остановилась возле лотка с кепками, я рассматриваю  их, поднимаю голову, чтобы спросить и вижу перед собой черное лицо африканской национальности. Спрашивать расхотелась, отхожу от лотка и Лицо, видя, что потенциальный покупатель сваливает, кричит на весь толчок: "Эй, Наташа, стой!" Как только произносятся эти слова, я вижу, что мой будущий муж тормозит, аж пыль из-под копыт, подбегает ко мне и грозно так спрашивает: "Откуда он тебя знает?"
Объяснила, что для них, турок и арабов, что Маня, что Таня, что Маша все равно Наташа. Очень удивился

----------


## Афалина

А чего стоит "расколотить" сахар )))

Помню, как пожилая работница морского тренажёрного с упоением рассказывала о том, какая раньше рИба была на привозе, особенно бИчки, "шо аж целый нахес".

----------


## Афалина

А как вам нравятся объявления при входе в магазин:

Пьяным
Собакам
На роликах
ВХОД СТРОГО ВОСПРЕЩЁН!!!

Знаки препинания для писавшего в природе не существуют.
Постоянно представляю как выглядят пьяные собаки на роликах))))))))))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

А ценники! Консерва импортная... Это где ж надо учиться, чтобы так выразиться?
И еще где-то видела: "С поп-корном не входить и не спрашивать почему."

----------


## VASILISA PRIMUDRA

Несколько услышанных фраз
- Ты посмотри на себя - как БОСЯК С ДЮКОВСКОГО САДА....... ( неопрятно одетый челоек)

- НЕ МОРОЧЬ МНЕ МОДЕБЭЙЦЕЛЫ (отстань, не мешай)

- ....это все полный хэлоймес (ерунда)

- .... я тебе покажу где у курицы сиськи...(no coment)

-... это все химины куры и мотрины яйца (аналог ерунды)

----------


## VASILISA PRIMUDRA

Папа живет на Кузнечной, в каммуне. С его соседки можно кино снимать. Как ее не взяли для Ликвидации мне не понятно?...Вот из последнего : "- Шоб ви так жили, как прибедняетесь! "

----------


## Скрытик

> Папа живет на Кузнечной, в каммуне.


 Простите, а к*А*ммуна это тоже местный фольклор?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Простите, а к*А*ммуна это тоже местный фольклор?


 Скорее местный фольклор - это "С его соседки можно кино снимать."

А также предложение "ликвидировать" несчастную соседку: " Как ее не взяли для Ликвидации мне не понятно?."

----------


## len_mone

А вот вам смесь Одесского с украинским

Портретист -  *мордописець*

----------


## Neman

Прошлым летом своими ушами слышал как какой то мужик в маршрутке спросил у калоритной Одесситки...
Мужик:
-Где лучше выйте,что бы попасть на автовокзал?
Наша:
-а шой то вам так уже надоело в Одессе шо едете на этот вокзал???...
в итоге он у водителя спрашивал)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Трамвай по Люстдорфской дороге. Остановка у кладбища "по требованию". Водитель:

-- Кто хочет на кладбище - сходите тут.

----------


## Парусник

Выражение "капец на холодец",может показаться иногороднему человеку какой-то экзотикой,колоритом.Для нас же,оно столь же привычно,как,скажем,"здравствуйте" для
россиян.
   Кстати,на одесском диалекте, "здравствуйте",подразумевает нечто иное - легкую степень недоумения.Поэтому,мы приветствуем друг друга,
фразами вроде "Как ваше ничего?".
А на прощание говорим "Давай!".Вместе с тем,когда произносим "за здравствуй", это  означает - "само собой разумеется"... :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати,на одесском диалекте, "здравствуйте",подразумевает нечто иное - легкую степень недоумения.


 Немного не так, это звучит как "здрааасте!"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Анекдот в тему:
Профессор: "В русском языке существуют:

-- утверждение, усиливающее утверждение (да, обязательно);

-- отрицание, усиливающее отрицание (нет, никогда). 

Но нет утверждения, усиливающего отрицание."

С галерки доносится:

-- Ну да, конеЧно!!!

----------


## Alice Smith

На днях диалог в 175 маршрутке, проезжая где-то по Черемушкам:
- Девушка, а эта маршрутка на Таирова идет?
- Да
- А когда??
(имелось в виду в ту ли сторону мы едем :smileflag: )

----------


## Alusik_

Как говорят в Одессе, "это две большие разницы"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чечако

Моя бабушка говорила: "Перевелась на Ицикову сучку", т.е. похудела.

----------


## Agness

Это вообще не Одесса))) это ж  небольшой Питер - как не облеваный замалеваный подъезд, так - парадное))
В магазинах вместо пакетов предлагают "кульки", такое чисто в Одессе

----------


## Есер

Как то ехали на 7км. На дверях поверх старой наклейки со стоимостья 3грн проезда наклеена новая 2грн, и получается, что просвечивается насквозь и не понятно какая наклеена сверху. И вся маршрутка сидит и спорит сколько стоит проезд.
На что водитель говорит: вообще то 3грн, но сегодя в честь праздника (причем праздника никакого не было) 2грн, но если кто-то сильно настаивает, то может заплатить и по 3грн.

----------


## moko

Подъежая к мосту... Люди передают деньги со словами:
"Мост передайте, пожалуйста"

----------


## Мамааа

> А "бардак" - это одесское или везде так?


 "Бардак" - по-турецки СТАКАН)))
Когда ездили отдыхать, я у бармена в отеле спросила: "_шо у_ вас тут за бардак" (была большая очередь), он не мог меня понять, другой бармен, который знал русский, начал ему объяснять. Они начали смеяться, первый бармен подумал, что я хочу, чтобы он исполнил шоу со стаканами)))) Какое шоу, когда и так очередь!?

----------


## nerazborchivo

во время оккупации румыны ходили летом в увольнение в город в шортах и галстуке (парадная форма одежды). наши трусы отечественные тогда были длиннее! так вот у моей бабушки с тех пор было выражение определяющее степень нелепости в одежде - Шо ты вырядился, как румын, в трусах и в галстуке?!

----------


## nerazborchivo

одессизмы это не жаргон. это образ мыслей.

— Жил я в Касселе. Город специфический. Половина — турки, остальные — иностранцы.

— В общем, я смотрю, ты готовить умеешь как самый настоящий мальчик из еврейской семьи. Всегда вкусно получается, всегда разнообразно и с кампотом. И главное, очень быстро: приходишь на кухню, спрашиваешь, когда будет еда — и через 15 минут всё готово.

----------


## Verooona

> Это вообще не Одесса))) это ж  небольшой Питер - как не облеваный замалеваный подъезд, так - парадное))
> В магазинах вместо пакетов предлагают "кульки", такое чисто в Одессе


 
А меня удивляет российское "баллоны"... Для меня баллоны - это или с газом, или у аквалангиста... А у нас - БУТЫЛЬК*И*!!!

----------


## VASILISA PRIMUDRA

Угощенье по-одесски:

- Вам чай без какого варенья?...

----------


## Galleon

> Угощенье по-одесски:
> 
> - Вам чай без какого варенья?...


 из той же оперы, 
- вам сколько сахара в чай, 3-4 ложки? 
- одну, но чтобы я видел :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А меня удивляет российское "баллоны"... Для меня баллоны - это или с газом, или у аквалангиста... А у нас - БУТЫЛЬК*И*!!!


 А "батон колбасы, булка хлеба или табачная палатка" не удивляет?

Мне, например, наш батон (в смысле хлеб) и будка (в смысле ларька) гораздо ближе "духовно".  :smileflag:

----------


## NordSol

....в 191 маршрутке..очень часто слышу... - " На Средней - заднюю (в смысле дверь")..

----------


## Zhemchug

Молодой человек, плохо говорящий по-русски (знакомый моих детей), услышав такую просьбу, передал водителю деньги со словами:
-- Я не знаю, что они хотят, но просят открыть средний на задний или задний на средний....
Ему теперь это часто вспоминают.

----------


## Афалина

... не ВЫЗВЕРЯЙТЕСЬ на менЕ  )))))))))

----------


## Мамааа

> А "батон колбасы, булка хлеба или табачная палатка" не удивляет?
> 
> Мне, например, наш батон (в смысле хлеб) и будка (в смысле ларька) гораздо ближе "духовно".


 Какая _булка_ хлеба? Буханка хлеба!

----------


## Мамааа

> ... не ВЫЗВЕРЯЙТЕСЬ на менЕ  )))))))))


 правильно говорить на минЕ))))))

----------


## Terra_cotta

> А "батон колбасы, булка хлеба или табачная палатка" не удивляет?
> 
> Мне, например, наш батон (в смысле хлеб) и будка (в смысле ларька) гораздо ближе "духовно".


 Меня всегда удивляет питерский "поребрик", а питерцев - мой "бордюр"  :smileflag:

----------


## Афалина

> правильно говорить на минЕ))))))


 Таки да, но шо Вы так бесцеремонно мИнЕ исправляете? )))

----------


## Agness

да, баллоны-это жесть, как и батоны колбасы))) А еще (это к Одессе не относится) однажды я минуты 2 втыкала, пока поняла чего от меня человек хочет, говоря: "Ты судой ходи". Я думала: "С какой такой удой - вроде на рыбалку не собиралась". Да и девочка вроде не из деревни...

----------


## Verooona

> А "батон колбасы, булка хлеба или табачная палатка" не удивляет?
> 
> Мне, например, наш батон (в смысле хлеб) и будка (в смысле ларька) гораздо ближе "духовно".


 
Дааа... Это я как-то пропустила...

----------


## Zhemchug

Еще из "совсем древнего" вспомнилось понимать на (рыбу, колбасу, сметану, мед) - в смысле уметь правильно выбрать и купить товар. Обычно в оригинале диалог звучал так:
-- Послала мужа на базар за сметаной.
-- А он понимает на хорошую сметану?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
И еще как-то слышала в ответ на просьбу позвать человека к телефону:
-- Та нет его - будка забрала....

----------


## Black_Widow

*Только что принесенное со Староконного - свежак!*

Мужичок, в военно-морской форме 60-х годов, увидев знакомого:
- О! Хаймович-Бронкин, здравствуйте вам здесь!
*
конечно, непередаваемые интонации...*

----------


## Galateja

Свежая фруктА....

----------


## Мамааа

Сделать базар..

----------


## Zhemchug

Уж не знаю, черный это юмор или одесский. Покупаю батарею к мобильнику. Миловидная девушка-продавец говорит:
-- Вы зайдите в наш главный офис - рядом со зданием где "БАБА С КРЫЛЬЯМИ".
Выясняется, что она имела в виду дом с ангелом. Там рядом офис МТС.
Вот такие теперь "одесские штучки".

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

-ой,мама дорогая!
-за что-то(не говорите мне за бурак!-вместо не говорите мне о буряке)

----------


## Galateja

Ну прямо выкопаная мама (папа)!!! (О ребенке, очень похожем на кого-нибудь из родителей)

Притушите ваши глазки!!!

----------


## 4е

> Ну прямо выкопаная мама (папа)!!! (О ребенке, очень похожем на кого-нибудь из родителей)


 
Я всегда была уверена, что выкАпаная мама (папа) 
И как будет верно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Spectre

> Я всегда была уверена, что выкАпаная мама (папа) 
> И как будет верно?


 Я думаю, что правильно так, как вы написали. Ибо тут скорее всего от слова капля (похожи, как 2 капли)  :smileflag: 



Но выкопанный - это тоже интересно

----------


## Galateja

Думаю, в одесских словах нет никакой логики...

----------


## Black_Widow

"выкапаный" - это украинское слово, оно действительно означает - "очень похожий", у меня так бабуля говорит, а она к Одессе не имеет совсем никакого отношения.

----------


## 4е

> "выкапаный" - это украинское слово, оно действительно означает - "очень похожий", у меня так бабуля говорит, а она к Одессе не имеет совсем никакого отношения.


 Ну и что что украинское  :smileflag: 
Одесса - гремучая смесь и одесский язык - результат "употребления" этого продукта. Он живой 

"Поздно - она говорит из тебя, 
Поздно - она в твоем сердце стучит
Она тебя, конечно любя, 
сначала сожрёт, а потом родит" (с)

----------


## Terra_cotta

> -ой,мама дорогая!
> -за что-то(не говорите мне за бурак!-вместо не говорите мне о буряке)


 Вообще-то правильно "о свёкле"  :smileflag:  "Буряк", как и "бурак", как и "синие" - чисто наше  :smileflag:

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

может и да,только никогда не говорю за свеклу.и овоща такого не знаю)))))))))))))

----------


## Black_Widow

> Ну и что что украинское


 так я ничего не имею против. Пущай пользуют на здоровье))) Я это к чему - спор-то зашел за то, как правильно слово это пишется...




> может и да,только никогда не говорю за свеклу.и овоща такого не знаю)))))))))))))


 Вот-вот! Я тоже впервые услышала слово свекла от приехавших родичей из России... долго не могла сообразить, о чем же они говорят...

----------


## Terra_cotta

Аналогичная фигня. Про свёклу не знала до приезда родственников из России  и до последовавшего за ним  изучения словаря  :smileflag:

----------


## Galateja

А кто-нибудь знает такое блюдо ТЮРЯ? Сразу прошу прощения, это блюдо не одесской кухни.

----------


## Spectre

блин, ну что, неужели так трудно открыл гугл и там написать тюря?




> Тю́ря — традиционное жидкое холодное блюдо, представляющее собой хлеб, накрошенный в квас. Также основой для тюри может служит молоко, подслащённая или подсолённая вода, водка. В тюрю можно добавить мелко порезанные либо протертые овощи, зеленый или репчатый лук и другую зелень. Употребляется сразу по приготовлении, впрок тюрю не готовят.
> Вплоть до XIX века тюря была каждодневным блюдом в деревенских семьях и считалась пищей бедняков. Современная тюря служит своего рода жидкой закуской, готовится обычно летом, в жаркие дни.
> Это дешевая, быстрая (готовится без помощи огня), простая, хотя и (в варианте с молоком) калорийная пища, самое распространённое и безыскусное старинное блюдо для поста.

----------


## Black_Widow

Сначала предыстория:
Сегодня вечером идем с тренировки из Мукачевского переулка, идти пешком далековато (нам на Молдаванку), собираемся сесть на 5 трамвай, но не успеваем дойти до остановки, как видим, что трамвай уже от нее отъезжает и вряд ли остановится для нас... Расстроенные идем пешком по Чижикова, но замечаем, что он сначала застрял на светофоре и вообще ползет очень медленно. Тогда решаем догнать его на следующей остановке... 
В общем бежим мы за трамваем, а учитывая, что ползет он как улитка, то скорее рядом с ним))) Добегаем до остановки "Канатная", запрыгиваем в вагон, садимся и тут подходит очень одесская кондукторша (говорок такой знаете, с мягкой буквой "ж", ну и конечЬно - интонации!):
- *Ой, я за вас так переживала, так переживала, как это мИ без вас уехали!*

----------


## indi_girl

Моя мама говорит "Хаим, выйди из машины" и еще есть такое дурацкое выражение "когда меня не станет-вам всем жаба цыцки даст".

----------


## Galateja

> блин, ну что, неужели так трудно открыл гугл и там написать тюря?


 Пупсик, ты чего такой нервЕный? Я ж хотела людЯм рассказать про это русское блюдо, кто не знает! А, пардонь, ты умный, умеешь в гугле писать............................................  ...........

----------


## Spectre

> Пупсик, ты чего такой нервЕный? Я ж хотела людЯм рассказать про это русское блюдо, кто не знает! А, пардонь, ты умный, умеешь в гугле писать............................................  ...........


 Детка, ты сама пишешь что это русское блюдо. Какое отношение имеет русское блюдо к одесским штучкам?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Моя мама говорит "Хаим, выйди из машины" и еще есть такое дурацкое выражение "когда меня не станет-вам всем жаба цыцки даст".


 По выражению №1 есть предыстория: Человек решил купить машину, но денех есссно не было. Мечтая, он так достал всех рассказами о том, как поедет в ней туда-то и туда-то, как обустроит ее внутри и т. д. 
Поэтому упомянутую фразу употребляют, когда хотят остановить замечтавшегося фантазера "Хаим, выйди уже из машины". 

По выражению № 2. Оно совсем не дурацкое. Этими словами человек хочет сказать, что не будь его, о Вас некому было бы позаботиться.  Стоит оказать ему пару знаков внимания, поблагодарить "лишний раз", если есть за что.

----------


## Zhemchug

> "выкапаный" - это украинское слово, оно действительно означает - "очень похожий", у меня так бабуля говорит, а она к Одессе не имеет совсем никакого отношения.


 Очень давно был анекдот на эту тему:
-- Можно ли забеременеть от "Капель Гофмана"?
-- Можно, если накапает сам Гофман".
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
И еще у меня вопрос: одесская ли фраза "приплыли тапочки к дивану"? В смысле что-то поломалось, закончилось и пр.

----------


## Galateja

> Детка, ты сама пишешь что это русское блюдо. Какое отношение имеет русское блюдо к одесским штучкам?


 Малыш, такое же, как твои успехи в использовании Google...  :smileflag:

----------


## Galateja

Итак, продолжаем вспоминать одесские словечки. Да, теперь их приходится вспоминать...
МАЛОХОЛЬНАЯ (тетя немного не в себе)
ВЫХОДНАЯ (женщина, у которой сегодня выходной день)

И еще такой анекдот. 
Идет Хаим по Дерибасовской. Видит табличку "Публичный дом". Заходит. Там 2 двери "Блондинки" и "Брюнетки". Зашел к блондинкам. Там тоже 2 двери "Платно" и "Бесплатно". Он, естественно, зашел туда, где бесплатно.... И вышел обратно на Дерибасовскую!

В газете "Вечерняя Одесса" объявление. "Все желающие уехать в Израиль, приходите завтра на мор.вокзал". Ну, Абрам не дурак, пошел на Тещин мост и смотрит. Да, действительно, стоит судно, и в него заходят люди с чемоданами. Стоит час, два, три... Люди заходят и заходят. С другой стороны моста подходит Изя. Абрам спрашивает: 
- Слушай, Изя, он что, резиновый этот корабль?!?!?!?
- Ты поц!, - отвечает Изя, - ОН БЕЗ ДНА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Вот такие два анекдотика с бородой вспомнились...

----------


## Pavel71

До сих пор внятно не могу себе объяснить, что значит малохольная. Что это обозначает понимаю. А вот как это объяснить не одесситу?

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Какая _булка_ хлеба? Буханка хлеба!


 Именно булка  - это белый хлеб в питерской интерпретации.
Pavel, малохольный - вполне словарное слово.




> МАЛОХОЛЬНЫЙ прил. разг.
> Странный, не совсем нормальный.


 


> МАЛАХОЛЬНЫЙ1 м. разг.-сниж.
> Тот, кто отличается странностями, причудами в поведении.


 


> МАЛАХОЛЬНЫЙ2 прил. разг.-сниж.
> Имеющий странности, причуды в поведении, обычно выражающиеся в медлительности, заторможенности, слабом проявлении эмоциональных переживаний (о человеке).
> Свойственный человеку, имеющему странности, причуды в поведении.

----------


## Evgeniya

> До сих пор внятно не могу себе объяснить, что значит малохольная. Что это обозначает понимаю. А вот как это объяснить не одесситу?


 Сумасшедшая  :smileflag:

----------


## Agness

Ну тут уж не совсем сучасшедший, просто помешанный, ненормальный))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Именно булка  - это белый хлеб в питерской интерпретации.


 Спасибо, хоть Вы меня поняли.

----------


## Февральский

а с чего вы взяли что малахольная это
именно одесское слово?!

----------


## Таки Да

Сегодня в автобусе две колоритные женщины обсуждают политику
"Ну будут эти президентские выборы, и за кого голосовать??? Они ж в Раде дерутся как черти, все головы себе поотбивали, мозгов ни у кого не осталось"
-"Я буду за Януковича голосовать"
-"Вы думаете шо у него что то осталось там? (в голове)
-"Ой, я вас умоляю, вы видели того Януковича??? Он же ж высокий... Они ему до головы не достали."

----------


## Galateja

ШАЯ
или
ШАЯ МАКЕДОНСКАЯ

+1000 тому, кто расшифрует, что это значит!!!!!!!!

----------


## 4е

Как вариант: 



> *ШАЯ*
> ШАЯ - так звали одного из первых жителей Одессы, в умственных способностях которого был уверен весь город; характерный пример одесской поговорки «ПОЦ АИД - ХУЖЕ ФАШИСТА». Ш.- интернациональный термин, применяющийся независимо от национальной принадлежности подходящего для этого определения индивидуума.
> Вот шая, кто когда помер знает, а где выпить живым -без понятия.
> Хотя немцы корчили рыло, с понтом у них дома все в порядке, они готовились делать ноги из Украины, а гетман Скоропадский не был таким шаей, чтобы забыть забронировать себе хотя бы один вагон до Берлина.


 взято тут: http://www.ta-odessa.com/humor/dictionary/index.php?letter=w&id=768
 :smileflag:  
З.Ы. там еще ШАЯ патриот есть

----------


## Black_Widow

Из "полутолкового" словаря Смирнова:



> *ШАЯ*
> ШАЯ - так звали одного из первых жителей Одессы, в умственных способностях которого был уверен весь город; характерный пример одесской поговорки «ПОЦ АИД - ХУЖЕ ФАШИСТА». Ш.- интернациональный термин, применяющийся независимо от национальной принадлежности подходящего для этого определения индивидуума.
> - _Вот шая, кто когда помер знает, а где выпить живым -без понятия._
> - _Хотя немцы корчили рыло, с понтом у них дома все в порядке, они готовились делать ноги из Украины, а гетман Скоропадский не был таким шаей, чтобы забыть забронировать себе хотя бы один вагон до Берлина._

----------


## Black_Widow

*4е*
О! мы с вами мыслим в одном направлении)))

----------


## 4е

Black_Widow, и это неудивительно.
Одесса

----------


## Классная мадам

ЖЭК на Щепкина.Очередь.Бабульки.Влетает громовая бабулька:Пропустите у меня удостоверение!Вторая из очереди тихонько:У меня тоже удостоверие.Первая орет в ответ:ЭТО у меня таки удостоверие,а у тебя только маловерие.

----------


## lovelite

"Шоб я видел тебя на одной ноге,а ты меня одним глазом!"_Старое Одесское проклятие_

----------


## lovelite

> До сих пор внятно не могу себе объяснить, что значит малохольная. Что это обозначает понимаю. А вот как это объяснить не одесситу?


 Невменяемая!

----------


## Verooona

> а с чего вы взяли что малахольная это
> именно одесское слово?!


 А шо, в Киеве тоже употребляют это словечко?

----------


## lovelite

Разговаривают две одесситки:
-Я вчера чуть не умерла!
-А я вчера вообшэ чуть не умерла!

----------


## Libertamus

Словарь: "малахольный", разговорное— Тот, кто отличается странностями, причудами в поведении. Имеющий странности, причуды в поведении, обычно выражающиеся в медлительности, заторможенности, слабом проявлении эмоциональных переживаний (о человеке).

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

а у нас это как ругательство.у меня,например,самое страшное)))

----------


## Ant

Нее... 
Вот ты *шая* - смачнее!

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

вот ты шая-это для близких и любимых.а вот малохоольный!!!!(ая)-это для всех остальных

----------


## Февральский

> А шо, в Киеве тоже употребляют это словечко?


 уверяю Вас:
слышал много раз: в белокаменной,
в северной столице, во Владике,
в Иркутске, в Рязани...
/произносившие - ну уж никак не
Ваши земляки/  :smileflag:

----------


## Galateja

> уверяю Вас:
> слышал много раз: в белокаменной,
> в северной столице, во Владике,
> в Иркутске, в Рязани...
> /произносившие - ну уж никак не
> Ваши земляки/


 Ну слава Богу! И вы потихоньку людьми становитесь..........

----------


## Galleon

а ещё в королева бензоколонки это выражение было, правда относилось к огурцам

----------


## Galateja

Ой, мы ж совсем забыли про наше одесское ША ! (или ТИХО-ША!!!!)

Ой я вас умоляю!

----------


## Verooona

> уверяю Вас:
> слышал много раз: в белокаменной,
> в северной столице, во Владике,
> в Иркутске, в Рязани...
> /произносившие - ну уж никак не
> Ваши земляки/


 Ну что Вы! Я вовсе не претендую на авторство одесситов слова "малахольный"... (мне с детства это слово созвучно с "малосольный")




> Ой, мы ж совсем забыли про наше одесское ША ! (или ТИХО-ША!!!!)
> 
> Ой я вас умоляю!


 Ага! 
Ещё - "перестаньте сказать" и "слушайте сюда"

----------


## Terra_cotta

Считаю, что "малохольный" - чисто российское выражение, к Одессе не имеющее ни какого отношения.  Происходит от глагола "холить", т.е. тот, кто не испытал дОлжного ухода, воспитания и т.п.  Встречалась с ним и в глубокой зауральской провинции, и на крайнем Севере. У нас в такой стиуации  скорее скажут "припоцаный"

----------


## Agness

Terra Cotta +1

----------


## Марина-0309

В одной поездке познакомились с москвичем, в Одессе он был давно, но очень запомнил одну ситуацию:
 - Утром еду в трамвае, много людей, всем на работу. Тут на остановке запрыгивает мужик, и говорит кондуктору: "Толян, давай гони быстрее, я на работу опаздываю!!!"
 Ну и конечно на вокзале попался на старую уловку - поднял деньги...

 А как-то мою подругу спросили приезжие "как пройти к морю"? было это в районе Музкомедии..., ну она им и ответила как настоящая одесситка:
 - Идете до конца улицы, потом на право по Французскому, а потом..........потом куда все, туда и вы!!!!

----------


## Agness

А что за уловка с поднятием денег?)

----------


## Verooona

> А что за уловка с поднятием денег?)


 О! ну это старый прикол! под ноги кидают деньги, человек рядом поднимает, спрашивает - "не ваши деньги?" тот говорит - "нет"... лоху (уж извините, но так и есть) предлагают отойти в сторонку, разделить куш... И в сторонке его полностью разводят и на деньги, и на золото-часы и на всё остальное... Одно время на 7-м такое практиковали...

----------


## Agness

ничессе, а как разводят? тупой разбой?)

----------


## Марина-0309

Еще есть развод для приезжих с обменом валют на улице, по "большому" курсу....

----------


## Февральский

> Считаю, что "малохольный" - чисто российское выражение"


 мал_а_хольный
извините...

----------


## Verooona

> ничессе, а как разводят? тупой разбой?)


 Ну, наверное...  меня Бог миловал...

----------


## Galateja

ХОЛОМИДНИК

----------


## Февральский

> ХОЛОМИДНИК


 не-а, х*а*л*а*мидник :smileflag: 
http://www.kroka.ru/html/h/halamidnik.html

----------


## Galateja

Какой ты умный..... Шо б мы без тебя делали? Я, к сожалению, совсем не знала, что означает это слово... на воровском языке.... По мне так хОлОмидник - это неопрятный полу-бомж, деклассированный элемент.

----------


## Февральский

> Какой ты умный


 да не, эт ты  - умная.
а я  - так, погулять вышел(с)

----------


## Zhemchug

Поддержу г-на Февральского, говорили именно халамидник, а еще халабуда. И не обязательно о неопрятном или бомже. Эти понятия определяют человека или дом (строение), о которых говорят с пренебрежением те, чей материальный уровень выше. "Халамидником" довольно часто могли называть, например, избранника дочери, который не нравился ее родителям (бедного студента или инженера, а никак не бомжа). Наблюдение относится к 70-80гг., когда бомжей-то по сути не было.

----------


## Буджак

Да эти слова гораздо старше! А смысл Вы передали совершенно правильно.

----------


## Galleon

ну халабуда я знал, а вот халамидник слышу впервые :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Да эти слова гораздо старше! А смысл Вы передали совершенно правильно.


 Я имела в виду не возраст этих слов, а период, когда я слышала их употребление в таком значении.

----------


## mlch

> ну халабуда я знал, а вот халамидник слышу впервые


 А ты думал - новые слова мы узнаем только в детстве?  :smileflag:

----------


## Galateja

А есть еще такое слово ХАЛУПА и ХАВИРА (то же, что халупа). Это о незатейливом бедном строении.

----------


## Galateja

Ребятки, мы здесь одесские словечки вспоминаем. Здесь важно не даже не истиное значение этого слова, а случай и интонация, когда оно употребляется. 
Господа иногородние! Не относитесь к этому так серьезно! Если хотите исправлять ошибки идите в другую тему.

Кстати, знаменитое одесское выражение *ПОНАЕХАЛИ*!!!!!!!!!!!!
Как сейчас помню битком набитый 13-й троллейбус, выезжающий из Аркадии. И обячзательно чей-то истошный крик ПОНАЕХАЛИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Да, летом в Одессе во всех бедах виноваты приезжие............

----------


## Zhemchug

> А есть еще такое слово ХАЛУПА и ХАВИРА (то же, что халупа). Это о незатейливом бедном строении.


 Позволю себе не согласиться. Хавира, насколько я знаю, нечто вроде заначки, ценностей, спрятанных "на черный день".

А еще, не помню, называлось ли здесь "стоять над головой" и "капать на мозги" - тоже чисто наше. Значение, думаю, всем понятно.

----------


## Agness

Ни хавира, ни капать на мозги - ничуть не чисто Одесские)))

----------


## Bluma

И шо Вы разоряетесь без копейки денег? 
Я имею тебе сказать. 
Сделать базар. 
Лёша, ша, возьми пол тона тише!

Абрам провожает гостя. Тот выходит в темную парадную (!) Абрам спохватывается и говорит: Вам посветить? 
Гость: Спасибо, я уже лежу внизу.

----------


## Февральский

> Позволю себе не согласиться. Хавира, насколько я знаю, нечто вроде заначки, ценностей, спрятанных "на черный день".


 "хавир" - по-моему, все же сродни "малине"

----------


## Rain Woman

хавирой вообще  то квартиру называли

----------


## Terra_cotta

> ХАВИРА, -ы, ж. 1. Дом, жилище, квартира. 2. Компания, собрание, толпа, коллектив, какой-л. постоянный контингент людей.
> От уголовного «хавир» — тот, кто незаметно возвращает украденное в случае скандала в чужой карман, ср. «хавировать» — делать то, что делает «хавир», «хавира» — притон; или от «хевра» — воровская компания; возм. связано с «хибара», «хибарка», «хибурка» — дом, лачуга; ср. нем. жарг. Kabora — место, где прячут краденое, воровской тайник. Первоначально из древнееврейского chewer, chower — содружество, друг или из цыг. havir — другой, второй


 Вопрос спорный, ИМХО. В слове явно есть еврейские корни, так что у нас оно вполне могло употребляться. С другой стороны - слово явно блатной направленности,  распространенное не только в Одессе.

----------


## Galateja

- Абрам, меня изнасиловали в парадной...
В ответ - тишина.
- Абрам! Меня ИЗНАСИЛОВАЛИ в парадной!
Ноль эмоций.
- Абрам!!! МЕНЯ ИЗНАСИЛОВАЛИ В ПАРАДНОЙ!!!
- Слушай, Сара, съешь лимон, мине надоела твоя довольная рожа!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Galateja

> хавирой вообще  то квартиру называли


 Хавира - хибара - халупа. В таком контексте употреблялось это словечко.

----------


## Денис Сенин

В персидском языке (фарси, Иран), есть выражение дословно переводящееся именно так и употребляется именно в таких же ситуациях как и у нас! (Khahesh mikonam! - Я вас умоляю!)

----------


## Буджак

Я даже слышу, как Омар Хайям на базаре с чисто одесской интонацией произносит эти слова в ответ на обвинения в пьянстве...

----------


## Февральский

Буджа, нарвался напозитиф!

----------


## Скай

Я в Одессе, слава богу, восемь лет а вот когда мне дали список "*метнуться на Привоз*" "*сделать базар*" и обязательно незабыть купить "*почерёвок*", а в догонку с балкона -и этого "*пендоса*" не забудь взять (говоря о двоюродном брате) ..... Этого я никогда не забуду ))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Знакомый был в командировке. Где-то в российской глубинке. На базаре спросил бабульку:
-- Бабушка, почем буряк?
-- Чаво, милый - не пойму никак че ты спросил?
-- Тут же нашелся кто-то и перевел: "Он спрашивает, сколько стоит свёкла?"
Понравилось, что обе фразы вроде по-русски. Но ни одно слово не повторяется и иногда даже перевод нужен.

----------


## Verooona

> Я в Одессе, слава богу, восемь лет а вот когда мне дали список "*метнуться на Привоз*" "*сделать базар*" и обязательно незабыть купить "*почерёвок*", а в догонку с балкона -и этого "*пендоса*" не забудь взять (говоря о двоюродном брате) ..... Этого я никогда не забуду ))))


 Та вроде всё ясно...
А подчерёвок, интересно, это южноукаринское или чисто одесское?
Февральский, как у вас в Киеве называют сало с прожилками мяса?
Знаю, шо во Львове этот продукт именуется "шпондер"

----------


## Февральский

> А подчерёвок, интересно, это южноукаринское или чисто одесское?
> Февральский, как у вас в Киеве называют сало с прожилками мяса?


 точно так же)  (и на украинском тоже)

----------


## Verooona

> точно так же)  (и на украинском тоже)


 Спасибо!
Значит, шпондер - это чисто западноукраинский диалект!

----------


## Февральский

*шп*ек - по-немецки сало
*шп*ондер гуцульский вариант
а корень-то один)

----------


## Spectre

есть еще *шп*иг, это кажется польское

----------


## Terra_cotta

> есть еще *шп*иг, это кажется польское


 Вроде, венгерское.

----------


## Verooona

Короче, не только украинцы любят сало!

----------


## Симеон

в детстве слышал-включить дурочку.потом в разных городах СССР.может мы все-таки первые.один из первых применил в нашем понимании Райкин.многие тексты ему писал наш Жванецкий

----------


## Terra_cotta

Это из миниатюры Жванецкого "Дурочка". Только там было "запустить дурочку". Оттуда же всем известная фраза "Где вы были с 8 до 11?"  :smileflag:

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

а про *халоймыс* писали?чего-то найти не могу

----------


## Terra_cotta

Не просто халоймес, а "халоймес на ватине"  :smileflag: 
Кстати, почему на ватине - понятия не имею.

----------


## Verooona

Была вчерась в Киеве... Когда по телефону с родными произнесла фразу: "Слушай, я тебя умоляю!" - на меня таааак покосились!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не просто халоймес, а "халоймес на ватине" 
> Кстати, почему на ватине - понятия не имею.


 Такие выражения имели обычно очень давнюю предысторию, которая забывалась, а идиома прижилась. Как вариант о пальто, например, ткань - дрянь - халоймес (ерунда, плохого качества). Зато под ней - ватин - дорогой, видимо, был когда-то утеплитель. 
Аналог - чепуха на постном масле. 
Есть еще несколько, но там, простите, - "глубокий идиш", который сейчас мало кто понимает.

----------


## 4е

А я слышала: 
"Это цимес? Это не цимес!!!!!! Это халоймес!!!"  :smileflag:

----------


## DGrifon

Боря это брюхэс,
Брюхэс это тухэс,
Тухэс это Попа,
Попа это Степа ...  :smileflag:

----------


## 4е

> Боря это брюхэс,
> Брюхэс это тухэс,
> Тухэс это Попа,
> Попа это Степа ...


 Хорший тухес - тоже нахис  :smileflag:

----------


## DGrifon

нахес это цимес  :smileflag:

----------


## Galateja

КАДУХЕС НА ЖИВОТ

----------


## Agness

> Была вчерась в Киеве... Когда по телефону с родными произнесла фразу: "Слушай, я тебя умоляю!" - на меня таааак покосились!


 Это они скорее на интонацию или громкость покосились) Это не одесское выражение, отнюдь, и в Москве так говорят, я его и сама упортебляла без последствий и от других слышала далеко за пределами города)))

----------


## Авоська

Часто употребляемые фразы моей мамы:
- Господь  с тобой, люба моя дАрАгая!
- Я поскакала на Привоз
- И шо ты думаешь она меня послушала?
- Это вам не фунтузюмэ
- Вы хочите песен? Их есть у меня!

----------


## Марина-0309

Лет, наверное 10 назад к моей маме на работу пришел настоящий еврей - старый одессит, каких к сожелению очень мало осталось...Зашел у них разговор за паспорт...так он рассказывает:
 - Вам смешно, а я год ходил по ОВИРам и доказывал, что я не "ВЕЧНЫЙ ЖИД"!!!
 Они ему год рождения написали 1827, вместо 1927...



Еще один приходил, проконсультировался....и спрашивает:
 - Сколько я Вам должен, что бы Вы меня запомнили?

----------


## Verooona

> Это они скорее на интонацию или громкость покосились) Это не одесское выражение, отнюдь, и в Москве так говорят, я его и сама упортебляла без последствий и от других слышала далеко за пределами города)))


 Вполне может быть! :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

ЕСЛИ БЫ WINDOWS БЫЛА НАПИСАНА В ОДЕССЕ
1. После загрузки Windows появляется надпись "Таки я загрузилась! " и в течение 15 минут играет мелодия "Семь сорок", которую нельзя ни приостановить, ни отменить.
2. При нажатии на клавишу "Старт" появляется сообщение "Ну, шо ты тут клацаешь, пошел бы лучше в футбол поиграл... ".  
3. Клавиатурный драйвер автоматически преобразовывает букву "г" в букву "х", а букву "ч" в букву "ш".
4. При открытии нового документа по умолчанию ему присваивется название "Шоб ты был здоров.doc".
5. При подсоединению к Интернету появляется надпись: "Шо ты занимаешь линию? А вдруг мама позвонит? "
6. При открытии любой папки или файла появляется предупреждающее сообщение: "И оно тебе туда надо? "  
7. При инсталяции любой программы появляется сообщение: "Ну и куда ты собираешься писать, поц? Ты купил новый харддрайв?
8. Размеры файлов указываются с точностью до бита, а вместо таймера в панели встроен счетчик потребления электроэнергии за время работы компьютера.
9. При вызове справочной системы всегда появляется инструкция по приготовлению фаршированной рыбы.
10. Каждые 30 минут автоматически включается screensaver с надписью: "Ой-вей, я устала... "

----------


## Рижанка

На №1265. "Малахольный" - искаженный вариант слова "меланхолик.

----------


## mlch

> На №1265. "Малахольный" - искаженный вариант слова "меланхолик.


 Интересная версия.
Но не бесспорная

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

неланхолик-тип темперамента.а малохольный-состояние души)))))

----------


## Pavel71

> На №1265. "Малахольный" - искаженный вариант слова "меланхолик.


 Сара! Я не сифилитик, а филателист. Сколько раз повторять?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Сара! Я не сифилитик, а филателист. Сколько раз повторять?


 А если точнее:
-- Сара, мой сифилитик опять ночевал у тебя?
-- Сколько лет учить тебя, женщина? Я не сифилитик, а филателист!!!

----------


## arpa

Приезжие спрашиваю у одессита: Вы не знаете,как пройти на Дерибасовскую?
Одессит: Я не знаю? Я не знаю? Да идите вы на х...й, если я не знаю!

*Кроме того, что это не одесский вариант разговора, так еще и МОД за завуалированный мат.* Alexandr.

----------


## Анна21

> Приезжие спрашиваю у одессита: Вы не знаете,как пройти на Дерибасовскую?
> Одессит: Я не знаю? Я не знаю? Да идите вы на х...й, если я не знаю!


 Не совсем так.Одессит отвечает:купите себе петуха и крутите ему я...,если я не знаю как пройти на Дерибасовскую.

----------


## Black_Widow

> Приезжие спрашиваю у одессита: Вы не знаете,как пройти на Дерибасовскую?
> Одессит: Я не знаю? Я не знаю? Да идите вы на х...й, если я не знаю!


 Я раньше тоже думала ,что это анекдот... пока сама не увидела такую же ситуацию проходя мимо Соборки: приезжие задали пожилой одесситке точно такой вопрос, ответ был поприличнее ,но с тем же смыслом: "Нет, вы только на них посмотрите! Они говорят, что Я не знаю, где Дерибасовская!!!"

----------


## Terra_cotta

агра, вряд ли одессит так пошлет. Да еще с ходу, да еще гостя. Это - быдлячество чистой воды, а не "одесский юмор".

----------


## Black_Widow

> купите себе петуха и крутите ему я...


 раз уж на то пошло, то не "яйца", а "бейцы"

----------


## Terra_cotta

или мОзги  :smileflag:

----------


## Февральский

> Приезжие спрашиваю у одессита: Вы не знаете,как пройти на Дерибасовскую?
> Одессит: Я не знаю? Я не знаю? Да идите вы на х...й, если я не знаю!


 в жизни не поверю!

----------


## Black_Widow

*Terra_cotta*
моГет быть)))
кстати, согласна с вами - в анекдот закралось преувеличение.

----------


## Pavel71

-Сарра! Вы, что заболели?
-С чего Вы это взяли?
- Просто от вас ночью уходил доктор.
-Ой! Что Вы говорите! Когда от Вас ночью уходит полковник, я же не говорю, что война началась.

----------


## Февральский

анекдоты  - в профильном разделе.

----------


## NordSol

> раз уж на то пошло, то не "яйца", а "бейцы"


 .... а я еще вариант слышала...крутите ему РЕСНИЦЫ....

----------


## Black_Widow

> .... а я еще вариант слышала...крутите ему РЕСНИЦЫ....


 так вариантов много))) чтоб при детях не выражаться и не объяснять им потом смысл разных новых слов...

----------


## Zhemchug

-- Чем это у нас в доме пахнет?
-- Розой.
-- И где Роза?
-- Она на кухне моет ноги.
Очень многие чисто одесские выражения и диалоги звучат, как анекдоты, и в таком качестве расходятся по свету.

----------


## Bluma

> -- Чем это у нас в доме пахнет?
> -- Розой.
> -- И где Роза?
> -- Она на кухне моет ноги.
> Очень многие чисто одесские выражения и диалоги звучат, как анекдоты, и в таком качестве расходятся по свету.


 там еще вариант:
- и что это у Вас так розой пахнет?
- Роза, иди помойся.

----------


## Скрытик

> анекдоты  - в профильном разделе.


 За такие бородатые анекдоты в профильном разделе МОДы раздают  :smileflag:

----------


## Galateja

На таможне.
- Сколько золота везете?
- Килограмм 80.
- ?????Покажите!!!!!!!
- Сарочка, золотко, выйди из машины...

----------


## Zhemchug

> За такие бородатые анекдоты в профильном разделе МОДы раздают


 Так тут, простите, изначально все "бородатое". Мы ж вспоминаем словечки тех, кто или умер давно, или уехал отсюда. Но так хочется "лишний раз" помянуть добрым словом своих близких, от которых мы все это услышали в далеком детстве. Вспомнить людей, собственно и создававших неповторимый колорит Одессы.

----------


## Agness

Моя бабка родом не из Одессы, но работая в молодости ревизором приехала с проверкой сюда. Вечером гуляла и захотела купить мороженного, подошла к лотку и столкнулась как раз с такой старой теткой-одесситкой. Диалог был следующим:
-Дайте фректовое, пожалуйста
Тетка подает сливочное. Моя бабака настаивает:
-Но я просила фруктовое,
-А это лучче (именно лучче)
-Возможно, но мне нравится фруктовое
-А я говорю, это лучче...
короче моя бабка осталась без мороженного

В ту же поездку она отметила еще одну особенность в поведении одесситов: большое удовольствие им доставляло посылать неместного человека в другую сторону. Так, спрашивая буквально через 10 метров "как пройти" снова, бабка посылалась в сторону противоположную, подсказанной до этого))))

Думаю, тех настоящих одесситов уже почти нет)

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

> В ту же поездку она отметила еще одну особенность в поведении одесситов: большое удовольствие им доставляло посылать неместного человека в другую сторону. Так, спрашивая буквально через 10 метров "как пройти" снова, бабка посылалась в сторону противоположную, подсказанной до этого))))
> 
> Думаю, тех настоящих одесситов уже почти нет)


 это к тому,что неместные заблудятся и найдут тааакие места в нашем городе,о которых ни в одном путеводителе не написано)))))))))))

----------


## J-Max

> Не совсем так.Одессит отвечает:купите себе петуха и крутите ему я...,если я не знаю как пройти на Дерибасовскую.


 Я знаю еще вариант, когда к одесситу на Дерибасовской подходит заблудившийся приезжий и спрашивает:
- Скажите уважаемый, а на что мне сесть чтобы попасть на Дерибасовскую?
на что одессит резонно отвечает
- Сядьте на попу, и Вы уже на Дерибасовской  :smileflag:

----------


## J-Max

> В ту же поездку она отметила еще одну особенность в поведении одесситов: большое удовольствие им доставляло посылать неместного человека в другую сторону. Так, спрашивая буквально через 10 метров "как пройти" снова, бабка посылалась в сторону противоположную, подсказанной до этого))))


 Я когда приехал в Одессу десять лет назад как раз отметил противоположное  :smileflag:  На вопрос "как пройти" вначале пытаются объяснить, а потом махнув рукой - да пойдем покажу, мне почти по дороге  :smileflag:  Замечал не раз и не два  :smileflag:

----------


## Agness

> Я когда приехал в Одессу десять лет назад как раз отметил противоположное  На вопрос "как пройти" вначале пытаются объяснить, а потом махнув рукой - да пойдем покажу, мне почти по дороге  Замечал не раз и не два


 Я ж и говорю, не осталось тех настоящих одесситов почти))) Бабке то моей 91 год...

----------


## J-Max

А еще рассказывал знакомый, его дед в свое время ездил продавать пшеницу на Привоз, в 60-е годы было дело. Сидит он на телеге, а сидит на самом большом мешке с пшеницей, чтобы не украли  :smileflag:  И вдруг видит идет подозрительный покупатель - он за ним присматривает, а тот украдкой начинает тащить маленький мешок, лежащий перед дедом с телеги. Дед вскочил и схватил мешок, ругаясь на воришку, тот пробормотал "извините" и растворился в толпе. Горды собой дед сел и ... больно ударился задом о дно телеги. Мешка на котором он сидел уже не было ...  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Анна21

> Я ж и говорю, не осталось тех настоящих одесситов почти))) Бабке то моей 91 год...


 Конечно не осталось,им на смену пришли их потомки,поведенческие манеры которых не сильно отличаются от предков.

----------


## Lidokc

Не уверена, что Одесское..
"Началось в колхозе утро."   Так у нас начинается утро на работе.

----------


## Ремесленник

...примерно четыре года назад . Подкастрюливаю летом на Французском . Останавливает Массква ( ООО ААА - всё очень типичное ) - "Аркадия?" 
Я - "Шо это будет?" Они-"Ну мы там погуляем , поснимаем , покушаем..." смотрят - как дети , глазами клип-клип . Я(улыбка аж на лбу уже) -"Это понятно , денег сколько ?" . Доехали  :smileflag:

----------


## Ремесленник

А бабушка говорила - "Не морочь мине то , чего у мине нету" :smileflag:

----------


## Ремесленник

А дети ШОкают . В себе не замечаю , а в их речи - обратил внимание .

----------


## светок

Сейчас по ictv в очередной раз идет фильм"Ликвидация".Получаю море удовольствия!
-Давид Маркович,кудою поедем?
-Тудою!

-Я вас очень уважаю,но тьфу вам под ноги за ваше каменное сердце!

-Не расходуй мне последний нерв!

Перлы!!!

----------


## Pavel71

Кстати! В Одессе тудою и судою не говорят!!!! Если, что , то говорят: "Где мы едем (или идем)

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати! В Одессе тудою и судою не говорят!!!! Если, что , то говорят: "Где мы едем (или идем)


 Ничего что это было 50 лет назад? Или 71 это возраст?  :smileflag:

----------


## Verooona

> Кстати! В Одессе тудою и судою не говорят!!!! Если, что , то говорят: "Где мы едем (или идем)


 Кто тебе такое сказал??!!
Я иногда так говорю, например... И мои знакомые тоже... :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто тебе такое сказал??!!
> Я иногда так говорю, например... И мои знакомые тоже...


 Вспомнил, я еще иногда употребляю "тудым - сюдым"

----------


## Pavel71

Специально поинтересуюсь у старших родственников!

----------


## светок

Давид Маркович Гоцман (гл.герой фильма-еврей),и если сейчас мы не знаем каких-то выражений,то значит евреи увезли их с собою в Израиль.
Вот еще пара фраз из этого фильма:
-Мама,я зарежу себя ножичком!
-Иди режь,я их все попрятала!

Не тяни кота за все подробности!

----------


## Таки Да

сегодня два деда стоят напротив 22 этажного нового дома
Д1- Сема здесь себе квартиру купил, на 20 этаже
Д2- А парашют в комплекте с квартирой шел???
Д1 -???
Д2 - туда ж к нему ни одна пожарная не дотянется, та и когда лифт не работает - удобно, выпрыгнул и через минуту на первом этаже

----------


## illogical.alice

> А дети ШОкают . В себе не замечаю , а в их речи - обратил внимание .


 честно говоря, в Одессе всегда говорили "что", с характерным ударением на *ч*, если можно так сказать... Именно по этому произношению можно безошибочно отличить одессита вне пределов Одессы  :smileflag:   А "шо" - это уже деревенское суржиковское шокание... Так что вот...

----------


## Макуша

ха...вспомнила...ехали как-то с мужем по азарова(мы поднимались,а чудак спускался на машине,муж за рулем,ну ждем когда он спустится,чтобы легче разъехаться,а он еле едит с горочки,мужу видать в горку на мех не нравилось и он ему(весна была,окна открыты)"Дядя,ну давай чуток быстрее,а?",а тот...чисто одесский еврей"Дорогой,дай мне свою машину и я таки да буду быстрее",эта фраза,голос,ой...мы упали просто,муж только извиниться мог)))

----------


## flyer-korowka

За молоденькой студенткой, снимавшей комнату в нашем доме (на Молдаванке) увязался какой-то "ухажер", еле она от него отделалась. Заходит во двор, и возмущенно рассказывает это сидящим на стульях под орехом старым одесситкам: "Как ему не стыдно, как так можно, к незнакомым людям на улице приставать!"
Те слушают, как девушка возмущается, некоторое время молчат... Потом одна вздыхает и говорит девушке: 
- Ой, Томочка, в другой раз будешь иметь случай - не упускай момЭнт!

----------


## GENRIX

в этой теме Одесских выражений очень мало, в основном украинские (суржик)  , так что          НЕ   БОЛТАЙТЕ   ЕРУНДОЙ    !!!

----------


## Радомиров

Не знаю насколько "одесское", но меня поразило наповал.

В давние времена, когда троллейбус был бесплатный, продвигаюсь выйти на своей остановке. 
На ступеньках стоят девчонки. 
Я спрашиваю: Девочки, вы меня пропустите?

Ответ: Через что?

К своему стыду, дар речи потерял... 
Так и вышел, как дурак с мытой шеей.

----------


## Радомиров

Рассказывал друг. Был свидетелем на Привозе. 

В молочном ряду:
Бабушка, это у вас сливки или сметана?

Бабушка делает неопределенный жест рукой и отвечает: 

Такое...

----------


## Макуша

> в этой теме Одесских выражений очень мало, в основном украинские (суржик)  , так что          НЕ   БОЛТАЙТЕ   ЕРУНДОЙ    !!!


 Может просветите?чтобы отличали хорошо..

----------


## GENRIX

> Может просветите?чтобы отличали хорошо..


 прочитав первых 20стр. , стало ясно , что пишут в этой теме в основном приезжие , читаешь и поражаешься некоторой безграмотностью которую пишут. и обычный  исковерканный укр.язык , который преобладает в основном в сельской местности - делают Одесским !!

----------


## Bluma

> прочитав первых 20стр. , стало ясно , что пишут в этой теме в основном приезжие , читаешь и поражаешься некоторой безграмотностью которую пишут. и обычный  исковерканный укр.язык , который преобладает в основном в сельской местности - делают Одесским !!


 Так в чем, собственно, вопрос? Давай, блесни нам тут во всей красе! Мы и оценим!

----------


## Мамааа

А слово ТОРБА это одесское или... интернациональное?

----------


## Мамааа

Не смогла устоять и скопировала цитату из  другой темы этого форума. По истине одесский жаргон:

"Мадам о чем рэчь. Я вас таки поддержу за ваши деньги любой капрыз. Нравица хата берите и не думайте.
Хатите подумать остановитесь и наберитесь наглости подождать)))))
Но за подождать это же не ваша песня.?!
Так вот шо я советую до вашего диагноза, берите грошы на карман и бекицер шпильте до продавцов. Достаньте 75 рублей и пасатрите на их улыбки, если нет то еще червонец достаньте из лифчика и фсе весь фиг до копейки."

----------


## Ремесленник

> честно говоря, в Одессе всегда говорили "что", с характерным ударением на *ч*, если можно так сказать... Именно по этому произношению можно безошибочно отличить одессита вне пределов Одессы   А "шо" - это уже деревенское суржиковское шокание... Так что вот...


 Что , как мне кажется , это русское . А ШО тоже разное бывает . И из контекста его не вырвешь .

----------


## светок

Дамы и господа,объясните несведущей,что есть БЕКИЦЕР?

----------


## Vivea

> Дамы и господа,объясните несведущей,что есть БЕКИЦЕР?


  :smileflag: быстро

----------


## illogical.alice

на счёт "что" - пишется по-русски, но произношение чисто одесское, это надо слышать  :smileflag:  По-русски произносится "што", а тут - именно "что"  :smileflag:  Пообщайтесь с одесситами, а не приезжими.

бекицер, потому что:
1 вариант -  от "бекацар" - на иврите "вкратце" - ходячее одесское слово, обозначающее "быстрее" или "скорей" - для подстегивания медлительных людей.
2 вариант – от  еврейского «кицур» - короче, яснее, толковее - http://www.lechaim.ru/ARHIV/124/bekicer.htm

возможны еще варианты  :smileflag:

----------


## светок

Спасибо за подробное объяснение,я так и предполагала.

----------


## Alexandr

> Рассказывал друг. Был свидетелем на Привозе. 
> 
> В молочном ряду:
> Бабушка, это у вас сливки или сметана?
> 
> Бабушка делает неопределенный жест рукой и отвечает: 
> 
> Такое...


 Этому анекдоту 20 лет в обед. Не стоит такое рассказывать, как своё. Фи.

----------


## Verooona

> в этой теме Одесских выражений очень мало, в основном украинские (суржик)  , так что          НЕ   БОЛТАЙТЕ   ЕРУНДОЙ    !!!


 


> прочитав первых 20стр. , стало ясно , что пишут в этой теме в основном приезжие , читаешь и поражаешься некоторой безграмотностью которую пишут. и обычный  исковерканный укр.язык , который преобладает в основном в сельской местности - делают Одесским !!


 Ждём-с с нетерпением истинно одесской речи!!!!




> на счёт "что" - пишется по-русски, но произношение чисто одесское, это надо слышать  По-русски произносится "што", а тут - именно "что"  Пообщайтесь с одесситами, а не приезжими.


 Ну да, ну да...  Я - приезжая... И предки мои до третьего колена тоже... И не жила я в старом одесском дворике в центре Одессы... Вот шо отличает приезжих от одесситов - так это выговор слова Одесса. Одессит говорит мягко - ОдЕсса... А приезжий - ОдЭсса..

----------


## Alexandr

> Одессит говорит мягко - ОдЕсса... А приезжий - ОдЭсса..


 Давно уже нет. Одеколон в Москве и всякие засланцы в разные уголки СССР научили такое количество людей правильно выговаривать... Что теперь это не есть признак.  :smileflag:

----------


## Verooona

> Давно уже нет. Одеколон в Москве и всякие засланцы в разные уголки СССР научили такое количество людей правильно выговаривать... Что теперь это не есть признак.


 А жаль... Хотя летом иногда слух режет...

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

> Вот шо отличает приезжих от одесситов - так это выговор слова Одесса. Одессит говорит мягко - ОдЕсса... А приезжий - ОдЭсса..


 вот за что,за что,а за это людей бы расстреливала))))))))))))смогла простить это только своему любимому.ито-один раз.первый и последний.сразу объяснила,что если он ТАК скажет при моей семье...то немедленное головоотсечение ему обеспечено)))с моей стороны.родственники просто не успеют))))помогло))))

----------


## illogical.alice

> Ну да, ну да...  Я - приезжая... И предки мои до третьего колена тоже... И не жила я в старом одесском дворике в центре Одессы...


 не буду с Вами спорить  Пусть у нас будет всё, и то, и другое  чтобы было чем перебирать (и чтобы нам за это ничего не было)  :smileflag:

----------


## STORMWITCH

рассказывала мамина подруга.))))
была она на Привозе. там драка случилась. и вот лежит чувак весь побитый, а мимо народ дефилирует. одна неравнодушная престарелая мадам позвонила по мобильному скорую вызвать и говорит взволнованно такую речь:* "Алё, это карэта? Приезжайте быстрее, тут человек истекает кровом!!!... откуда?... ото всюда!!!!"*
было это пару месяцев назад)))) теперь мы сами часто эту фразу употребляем где надо и где не надо))) смешно очень)))))
а еще фраза, которую сама часто употребляю в речи, кроме того, что уже писали, - "будем посмотреть"))))))

----------


## Февральский

какую именно фразу?

----------


## STORMWITCH

фразу,которая выделена черным))) в различных контекстах. бывает такое, что просто звонишь по телефону и говоришь - Алё, карэта?!.
а тебе отвечают (те, кто посвящен конечно) продолжением фразы..... короче так не рассказать.... это надо видеть!!)))))

----------


## Bluma

> а еще фраза, которую сама часто употребляю в речи, кроме того, что уже писали, - "будем посмотреть"))))))


 она имеет начало: будем живы, будем посмотреть.  :smileflag: )

----------


## Terra_cotta

Будем делать посмотреть.  :smileflag: 
У меня так муж говорит. Но чисто одесским это выражение назвать сложно.

----------


## Galleon

Маааасквичи любят гаварить АдЭсса :smileflag:

----------


## Иришка

> Маааасквичи любят гаварить АдЭсса


  да, а ещё Дерибасовская у них - Дерибасовка !!!!!

----------


## illogical.alice

у нас - еще и Дерибон...

----------


## STORMWITCH

Дерибон есть такое...а откуда тогда интересно взялось слово - дерибанить (делить)? имеет ли оно отношение к Дерибону?)))))))))

----------


## GENRIX

> Дерибон есть такое...а откуда тогда интересно взялось слово - дерибанить (делить)? имеет ли оно отношение к Дерибону?)))))))))


 
слово дерибан - это новояз нынешнего времени. Дерибанить означает не разворовывать или приватизировать, а на совершенно законных основаниях,  получать личную прибыль

----------


## Маняша

> слово дерибан - это новояз нынешнего времени. Дерибанить означает не разворовывать или приватизировать, а на совершенно законных основаниях,  получать личную прибыль


 Только к Дерибасовский, думаю,  это не имеет никакого отношения, кроме, разве, похожего звучания  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> честно говоря, в Одессе всегда говорили "что", с характерным ударением на *ч*, если можно так сказать...


 Так говорили только люди с дефектом речи. На самом деле, слово звучало как "щьто".

----------


## GENRIX

> Только к Дерибасовский, думаю,  это не имеет никакого отношения, кроме, разве, похожего звучания


 так я о чём и говорю !  :smileflag:

----------


## Марина-0309

Сегодня таксист выдал:
 - У нас теперь женщина без торбы, как справка без печати!

----------


## Nikole

Я помню как то ехала в маршрутке
парень такой хорошенький уже шел к выходу и говорит водителю:

"Сделайте на остановочке пожалста"

Народ просто рухнул со смеху......

----------


## спан

Бикицер,мишигин,кадухес в детстве слышала не раз в нашем дворе.А кажется в фильме Ликвидация тётка говорила-молодой человек,шоб я вас видела на одной ноге,а ви мене одним глазом.

----------


## zarema

> прочитав первых 20стр. , стало ясно , что пишут в этой теме в основном приезжие , читаешь и поражаешься некоторой безграмотностью которую пишут. и обычный  исковерканный укр.язык , который преобладает в основном в сельской местности - делают Одесским !!


 Генрих,а откуда вам в ваши 28 прямо доподленно известен настоящий одесский язык. :smileflag:

----------


## Марина-0309

Реальная история. Знакомый (почти 2 метра ростом) приехал в Одессу на два дня, на Привозе спросил у местного старичка:

- Извините, а далеко ли ехать до Дерибасовской?

- Молодой человек, да с такими нАгами Ви за 10 минут дойдете!

----------


## Таки Да

Подслушано
В аэропорту две работницы, обладательницы крупных буферов, общаются:
- Вчера Анфиса Чехова к нам прилетала
- Да я знаю, мне Колька позвонил, позвал чтоб посмотрела...
- Ну и как она тебе? Где ж это у нее все (очерчивает в воздухе силуэт своего огромного  бюста) что в телевизоре не помещается?...
- Та ты видела какая у нее огромная сумка??? Она их в багаж сдала...
   *громкий одновременный смех в два голоса*

----------


## eDi

На улице услышал разговор двух немолодых, но веселых дам, одна из которых заявила:
"...А для меня лето начинается в январе, когда день становится длиннее!"

----------


## Аратор

реальная история(я и моя сестра)
Дома два кампа,сетка,интернет,вообщем иногда нехватает скорости,
я предупредил что я качаю нужные файлы.попросил ничего не качать.
Выхожу вообщем покурить,диалог:
сестра - все?
я  -  да
сестра -  что да?
я  -  а что все?
))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Ветка стала о чем угодно, только не об одесском языке. Или он умер, или закрывать пора?

----------


## 4е

> Ветка стала о чем угодно, только не об одесском языке. Или он умер, или закрывать пора?


 Зачем умер?  :smileflag:  Лишь бы был здоров
Одесский язык - это не набор штампов словосочетаний - это образ мышления помноженный на темперамент и температуру воздуха 

У Одесситов этого не отнять - это витает в воздухе

----------


## Цаца

Может не совсем в эту рубрику, если что переместите 

вспомнила историю, которая со мной приключилась пару лет назад:

Апрель месяц. Пришли с мужем на Ланжерон, а там уже чай подают на площадке (на плитах). (обожаю чай) 
      Я в предвкушении чая любуюсь морем, муж заказывает для меня чай... поворачиваюсь к продавцу, который мне бадяжит чай и вижу ужасающую картину: в мой стакан чая сунул пальцы и подает мужу, держа за стенку стакана. я с лавочки кричу: "МИша!!! я не буду это пить! *Он взял стакан за то, за шо я потом пить буду!"*

----------


## Zhemchug

> Зачем умер?  Лишь бы был здоров


 В оригинале был анекдот:

-- Вы знаете Ушер умер.
-- Ой, умер-шмумер - лишь бы был здоров.




> Одесский язык - это не набор штампов словосочетаний - это образ мышления помноженный на темперамент и температуру воздуха 
> 
> У Одесситов этого не отнять - это витает в воздухе


 С этим полностью согласна. Но именно этот дух стал исчезать из большинства постов. А когда-то фразу, сказанную одесситом и ее интонацию, можно было узнать на другом конце света. И далеко не всегда это было смешно. Но обязательно в самую точку. Здесь же стали отмечаться любители просто разных форм юмора. Что, наверное, не совсем правильно, ИМХО.

----------


## 4е

> Но именно этот дух стал исчезать из большинства постов. А когда-то фразу, сказанную одесситом и ее интонацию, можно было узнать на другом конце света. И далеко не всегда это было смешно. Но обязательно в самую точку. Здесь же стали отмечаться любители просто разных форм юмора. Что, наверное, не совсем правильно, ИМХО.


  - Де можно встретить старую Одессу? 
 - На кладбище 
 :smileflag:  

И сейчас узнают. Мы просто здесь (в Одессе) друг за другом этого не замечаем. Мы все такие .
А выезжая чуть за Одессу - ловишь  удивление (обоюдное) 

По сабжу: 
урок русского языка: 

- хорошо - очень хорошо - великолепно - шоб я так жил.
- плохо - хужее - шоб вы так жили

----------


## Verooona

> И сейчас узнают. Мы просто здесь (в Одессе) друг за другом этого не замечаем. Мы все такие .
> А выезжая чуть за Одессу - ловишь  удивление (обоюдное)


 Кстати да. Приезжали к нам пару лет назад москвичи... После часа общения маааасквичка говорит мне: "Вы так интересно разговариваете!" Я в ответ: "Да? А по-моему, это вы интересно говорите!"

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, и выражение "интересная женщина" - по-моему, - тоже наше. Будем надеяться, что не вся "старая Одесса уже на кладбище". 
А по поводу москвичей.... Брат мужа уже лет 30 живет в Москве, его жена - коренная москвичка. Так вот "ловить машину" он ей здесь не доверяет - с нее требуют вдвое больше (за акцент). 
И еще, они никогда не понимали нашу фразу "заберу ребенка из садика". 
У них возникал вопрос:
-- А что, могут не отдать?

----------


## Verooona

> Так вот "ловить машину" он ей здесь не доверяет - с нее требуют вдвое больше (за акцент). 
> И еще, они никогда не понимали нашу фразу *"заберу ребенка из садика".* 
> У них возникал вопрос:
> -- А что, могут не отдать?


 А как они говорят? И шо, "ловить машину" - это тоже чисто наше?

----------


## Spectre

> А как они говорят? И шо, "ловить машину" - это тоже чисто наше?


 У них это называется таксииииии )) Да и просто так на улицах машины очень редко останавливают.

- Шо вы материтесь, вам же хлеб потом эти руками кушать.  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Сорри за оффтоп:
-- Микола, ти знаєшь, як москалі звуть наше пиво?
-- ?
-- Пііііво.
-- Отак би вбив би!
Извините, вырвалось.
А насчет машин, москвичи у нас всегда удивляются тому, что одесский водитель может притормозить, пропустить зазевавшегося пешехода. Тому, что мелкая перепалка в транспорте у нас может кончиться шуткой, а у них - зачастую выходом и мордобоем. Никого не хочу обидеть. Но если бы им у нас не нравилось, то они не любили бы приезжать к нам каждый год, и не только летом. А посмеиваться мы друг над другом будем, наверное всегда. Это же лучше, чем постреливать?

----------


## Verooona

Так как же они говорят "заберу ребёнка из садика?"

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну, например, приведу или пойду за ним.

----------


## Verooona

> Ну, например, приведу или пойду за ним.


 хм... как-то неопределённо, шо ли...

----------


## Zhemchug

Таки правда неопределенно. Нам бы показалось, что могут не отдать или отдать не своего (все равно завтра опять отводить).

----------


## seaman_bmw

живу в одессе 11 лет. только начинаю привыкать, ветку перечитал просто смеясь как с анекдотов.. подобное слышал от мамы, которая тут училась в 70х... и таки жаль, что ТЕХ Одесситов уже нет.. мы перенимаем из поколения в поколение тот говор, но его все меньше и меньше. (((

----------


## swine

> Вспомнила!
> 
> "Бора, види с мора"


 ...пускай ручки и ножки обсохнут. (закончил)

в Одессе есть много таких интересных вещей, которыми не обладают других городов...

----------


## Zhemchug

Чего стОит, например, "я видел его идти по Дерибасовской"! - почище, чем 26 английских времен глаголов.

----------


## MoZaiKA

Я очень давно читала в газете "Московский комсомолец" страницу с одесским юмором, и не могла понять где же тут юмор, просто наши бытовые фразы.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

пару дней назад вечером иду по Преображенской и случайно услышал разговор двух мужичков. Один ну совершенно явно - не наш спрашивает у другого, явно нашего: 
-Скажите это впереди ул. Базарная? 
- Да, очень, - отвечет тот.

----------


## Таки Да

Перед пешеходным переходом на Водопроводной женщина спрашивает:
- Скажите, здесь 149 (маршрутка) останавливается?
 - Иногда

----------


## Cat lady

На мой взгляд Одесситы отличаются не только "чисто-одесскими штучками" скорее они отличаются умением использовать слова из различных словянских (и не только) языков так, как их не могут использовать ни в одном городе!  Обороты речи в Одессе на столько иногда бывают необычными, что сам удивляешься. А на смену "старым одесским выражениям" приходят новые, не менее интересные и смешные!

----------


## Cat lady

"-ФЫма, Эмик севодня дета надыбал Глосика!
-И шо Ви гаварите! Таки два бальших расстройства, надибал глосика? Так надо жарыть!
-Так я у Вас хотела одолжить немножечко щепотку соли! А то Этат халамидник ухнул пачку соли в помойное ведро!
-А шо, если помои посолить, так они лучше пахнут? "

Старая Одесса =) Цитата, извиняюсь заранее, если что-то не точно процитировала.

----------


## Таки Да

В маршрутке
- Скажите, а до Южного рынка сколько еще ехать???
- Вам в метрах или минутах?

----------


## Cat lady

Шё вы кипетитеся, как тот агицин паровоз? Давайте плесните у рот холодного компота и выпустите пар из ушей...

----------


## Маняша

Вчера валяюсь на пляже, слышу, уже носят всякую всячину по берегу. Идет тётка и кричит на весь пляж, рекламируя свой товар: "*Свежая, сочная, домашняя пицца, жевать не надо, можно кусать губами!*"   :smileflag: ))) и всё это она говорит без тени улыбки!

----------


## cammomile

А слово "шалахмунес" (вообще правильно шелахмонес-но это трудно выговаривать) кто практикует?
У нас в семье все так говорят-это когда с застолья еда остается-и тебе обязательно бабушка или мама с собой дает то что не доели......ну как их по русски назвать?!остатки-невкусно,то что не доели-описательно......

----------


## Terra_cotta

Если я не ошибаюсь, то шелахмонес - еда в подарок  :smileflag:  Один из обычаев Пурима.

----------


## Zhemchug

И не только Пурима. Сладкую выпечку было принято давать с собой гостям после свадьбы. Чтобы съели за сладкую (счастливую) жизнь молодых.

----------


## Таки Да

Иду по улице,останавливается машина с белорусскими номерами, выходят два "шкафа" подходят и спрашивают:
- Ты не пацкажешь як нам проехаць на французский берег???
( в принципе понял, что им необходимо на французский бульвар, но на четкий вопрос должен быть получен четкий ответ))
- Вам надо до польско украинской границы, а там дальше у пограничников спросите)

----------


## Леди Совершенство

Нет времени читать всю тему, может это уже было... Так говорил покойный папа моей подруги, царство ему небесное,  коренной одессит дядя Митя...


*Хороший ТУХЕС - это тоже НАХЕС! ...*

(перевожу: тухес - попа, нахес - счастье)

----------


## Елена Премудрая

У нас сейчас гостят друзья из Полтавы,так слушая как мы разговариваем с мужем они получают море удовольствия,пытаются что-то записывать,а мы на них только удивляемся-что тут такого,мы всегда так разговариваем!

----------


## Елена Премудрая

И еще вспомнилось:в Киеве договариваясь с таксистом,отчаянно торгуюсь,отвечая на вопрос вопросом,таксист,обессилев,спрашивает:"Девушка вы не из Одессы?"Я в недоумении:"А где-то на мне написано?" Ответ таксиста:"Ну точно из Одессы!Как же я не понял,только одесситы ТАК торгуются!"

----------


## Miss_K

Не нашла. 
А как же выражение "Ёперный театр"? Это чисто Одесское

Еще всегда, когда звоню мужу по телефону, вместо "алле" и "привет" говорю "Ну шо там??") Имеется ввиду - ты где, когда будешь)

----------


## mlch

Из давно подслушанного.
Магазинчик. Приходит пожарный инспектор. Начинает спрашивать продавщицу о наличии огнетушителей. Та кричит в подсобку:
"Сима! Где у нас огнетушитель?!"
Сима, в ответ (абсолютно невозмутимо):
"А шо? Мы уже горим?"

----------


## illogical.alice

> Не нашла. 
> А как же выражение "Ёперный театр"? Это чисто Одесское
> 
> Еще всегда, когда звоню мужу по телефону, вместо "алле" и "привет" говорю "Ну шо там??") Имеется ввиду - ты где, когда будешь)


 на счёт Ёперного театра не уверенна... Точно на такой манер Екатеринбург называют Ёбургом... Или мне так только кажется, что это из одной серии. А еще было ЁПРСТ... 

"Ну шо там?" - один в один тоже так говорим  :smileflag: )

Еще вспомнила, мама будущего мужа говорила ему в детстве с известным акцентом:
"Жёгра, ешь компот, он жигрный, Леша ноги мыл!"  Знаки препинания не расставляю правильно, потому что страшно, если правильно расставить  :smileflag:

----------


## Miss_K

> на счёт Ёперного театра не уверенна... Точно на такой манер Екатеринбург называют Ёбургом... Или мне так только кажется, что это из одной серии. А еще было ЁПРСТ... 
> 
> "Ну шо там?" - один в один тоже так говорим )
> 
> Еще вспомнила, мама будущего мужа говорила ему в детстве с известным акцентом:
> "Жогра, пей компот, он жигрный, Леша ноги мыл!"  Знаки препинания не расставляю правильно, потому что страшно, если правильно расставить


  
"шо да, то да!", "шоб я вас так любила, как вы зарабатываете", " а как жеж!", " а де эта?", "шо ж вы делаете-та, а?"

----------


## Miss_K

Ну и конечно "Александровка по вам плачет")))

----------


## Zhemchug

Не знаю, насколько одесское, но очень часто слышала:

-- Он темный, как 12 часов ночи (в смысле не брюнет, а тупой, безграмотный и пр.)

-- Глухо, как в танке в лунную ночь (неразрешимая проблема).

А также чисто одесское предложение отвязаться звучит следующим образом: "Иди кидаться головой в навоз" (без ругательств и оскорблений).

----------


## Verooona

> И еще вспомнилось:в Киеве договариваясь с таксистом,отчаянно торгуюсь,отвечая на вопрос вопросом,таксист,обессилев,спрашивает:"Девушка вы не из Одессы?"Я в недоумении:"А где-то на мне написано?" Ответ таксиста:"Ну точно из Одессы!Как же я не понял,только одесситы ТАК торгуются!"


 Приехали мы как-то с дочкой из Киева Черноморцем. Приходит поезд рано - в начале седьмого утра. Ну, и как водится - тут же организовалась толпа народу на остановке. Маршрутки в сторону города едут, а в сторону Таирова - нет. В общем, простояв минут 10-15 на остановке, решили мы ехать на такси. Отошла подальше, ловлю фару. Подъезжает машина. останавливается. называю адрес, говорю сумму... Он на меня смотрит в упор - "Ещё бы десяточку накинуть!" Я ему - "*Ты вы шо?! Тут же 5 минут ехать!*" Моментом узнал знакомые интонации: "Поехали!"

----------


## Terra_cotta

> -- Он темный, как


  три подвала, один в другом  :smileflag:

----------


## Icenreaker

А я слышала,  как старая еврейская женщина сказала, "что ты тут стоишь как поц на именинах?"

----------


## Zhemchug

Моя бабушка говорила упрямым детям и внукам (если с ней не соглашались) - От азият! 
А еще, если случалась какая-нить история с человеком к нему навсегда приклеивалось ключевое слово из нее. Отец мой как-то принес очень много рыбы домой (хека). Бабушка долго с ней возилась при наших одесских "удобствах во дворе". А потом, если кто-то опять "заболевал гигантоманией" - бабушка всегда говорила: "О, хек." (в смысле, зачем ты так много.....). В одесском языке очень много таких емких фраз, не всегда понятных чужакам.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А я слышала,  как старая еврейская женщина сказала, "что ты тут стоишь как поц на именинах?"


 Потому что на именинах, если не поторопиться, могло не достаться - стула, места, вкусного куска и пр.

Есть анекдот в тему. На огромной одесской свадьбе кухарки шепчут гостям:

-- Два человека на одну тарелку. Два человека на одну тарелку.
-- А я один пришел, с кем же мне сесть?
-- Ой, мит мане цурис. (в смысле - с моим горем).

----------


## Cat lady

Я очень люблю выражение "Тусуй лесом за помидорами" =)

----------


## Леди Совершенство

Воспоминание из детства. Нянечка в детском садике, уроженка Молдаванки, на нерадивых деток ругалась:
*"Вот турок синопский!"*

Точно не помню откуда, но есть такое:
*" Да шоб оно мне стихами говорило и ночью в дверь стучалось!"*

*" Моня, винь с попы пальчик, дай дяде здрасьте!*

----------


## Zhemchug

> " Да шоб оно мне стихами говорило..."


 и далее по тексту: "на китайском языке"  - обычно употребляется по отношению к слишком дорогим или некачественным продуктам (товарам), которые рассказчик не купил.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
И еще из детства: много лет назад была в нашем дворе на Молдаванке драка. Кто-то из мужской части нашей семьи хотел вмешаться и разнять драчунов. Уговоры и запреты близких не помогали. В результате за ним надолго закрепилось прозвище "Все равно я выйду". 
Оно употреблялось и в адрес других людей, проявлявших неразумное упрямство.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Не нашла. 
> А как же выражение "Ёперный театр"? Это чисто Одесское


 ну да, оперный театр же только в Одессе есть)))

----------


## Гидрант

"Ёперный театр" впервые услышал в командировке в Москве - было очень популярно среди лимитчиков. Для Одессы (старой!), как и все другие "Ёпонские" ассоциации - ИМХО
слишком примитивно и вульгарно. Однако, увы, прижилось!

----------


## Lena26

моя соседка вместо "как поживаете?" говорит "как вы себя имеете?"
каждый раз, слыша это выражение, еле сдерживаюсь, чтоб не рассмеяться;-)

----------


## flyer-korowka

мои гости недоумевали, когда на Привозе услышали: "Сделайте мне килограммчик огурцов"

----------


## Гидрант

> моя соседка вместо "как поживаете?" говорит "как вы себя имеете?"


 "Здоров, Еоле, пане-свату!
Ой, як ся маєш, як живеш?"

Іван Котляревський "Енеїда"

Украинский тоже немало в одесский добавил! :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> мои гости недоумевали, когда на Привозе услышали: "Сделайте мне килограммчик огурцов"


 А что бы с ними сделалось, если бы ко всему этому вместо огурцов попросили насчет "синих"?

----------


## flyer-korowka

а еще они умиляются, что на базаре можно все попробовать

----------


## Февральский

> а еще они умиляются, что на базаре можно все попробовать


 ... и при этом ничего не купив :smileflag:

----------


## flyer-korowka

> ... и при этом ничего не купив


 но зато позавтракав!

----------


## Гидрант

Да, так было и так должно быть всегда, но сегодня так уже не везде есть

----------


## Pa

«сделайте мне кило ваших синих с вашим кулечком...» — это будет на иностранном для россиян. проверенно.

----------


## Леди Совершенство

Японский городовой!
Япономать!
Простой как веник...
Иди кидаться...
А не выпить ли мне легкую румку водки???

----------


## Zhemchug

> «сделайте мне кило ваших синих с вашим кулечком...» — это будет на иностранном для россиян. проверенно.


 Лет надцать тому назад приезжали к нам гости из Америки, уехавшие в 70-е. Мужик пошел на наш Привоз, купил кило черешни. И после этого они с продавцом минут 15-20 друг другу нукали: покупатель успел забыть, что надо ходить со своей тарой, а у продавцов кульков еще не было. В конце концов ему сделали бумажный кулек, как для семечек и отдали товар. Он еще долго смеялся потом: "Нашла мне какие-то "Аргументы и факты"...




> Простой как веник...


 Или как 5 копеек




> Иди кидаться...


 далее как вариант - пост 1442

----------


## GENRIX

> Японский городовой!
> Япономать!
> Простой как веник...
> Иди кидаться...
> А не выпить ли мне легкую румку водки???


 это фразы которые использует вся Украина !!  явно не относится к теме

----------


## Kviten

> «сделайте мне кило ваших синих с вашим кулечком...» — это будет на иностранном для россиян. проверенно.


 а еще (на Привозе):
"Почем ваше мясо?", "Почем ваши ноги?" :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну для Привоза это - самые невинные варианты. Есть продукты похлеще.
А из старо-одесского вспомнилось : Прийти *с докторским визитом*, т.е. ненадолго. Так говорили когда-то нам наши соскучившиеся бабушки, когда мы приходили к ним и торопились уйти.

----------


## Verooona

> а еще (на Привозе):
> "Почем ваше мясо?", "Почем ваши ноги?"


 А шо, разве это только в Одессе? :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

А как же ж! Много лет назад еще ходи ла КВН-овская шутка одесской команды:
-- Куда ноги несут?
-- На холодец.
-------------------------------
Да, всплыло откуда-то из детства: о сильно "губастом, большеротом" человеке могли сказать: ""вот губы! на холодец".

----------


## Матильда

По поводу привозных выражений, это действительно семечки. При мне одна дама спросила продавщицу мяса, у которой на прилавке лежали молочные поросята, с неподражаемой интонацией:
"Ну и почем ваши вИкидыши?"  :smileflag:

----------


## Dr.Freeman

"Японский мотороллер!" (с)

----------


## Papacha

Видел объявление на поселке Котовского: "Стоянка закрыта.Навсегда!"

----------


## 4е

> Видел объявление на поселке Котовского: "Стоянка закрыта.Навсегда!"


 Надпись на ларьке: водки на разлив нету. *умолять бесполезно*

----------


## Atexe

Не знаю, было или нет в теме...

Проклятье :
"Шёб ты жил на одну зарплату и к тебе каждое лето родственники приезжали...."

и наоборот, пожелание:

"Да шёб на вас напали деньги!"

----------


## 4е

плохо-хуже-хужее-шоб вы так жили! 

хорошо-лучше-лучшее-шоб я так жил! 

 :smileflag:

----------


## Белая птица

СвежАЯ фруктА

----------


## Гидрант

А как иначе? Клубника, черешня, вишня, слива, айва, груша - все женского рода. А заодно уж ананаснАя абрикосА - пусть тоже будет "она" :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Verooona

Почём сарделька? :smileflag: 
(рыбка)


ПС Или сарделькой эту самую рыбку называют где-то еще?

----------


## КИКА

Одесситка, спрашивает у водителя маршрутки:"Скажите, водитель! У Вас конец сахарный?"  имела ввиду она конечную на сахарном заводе. :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

Сегодня, на базаре:
Покупатель: Парочку камбал и покрупнее, пожалуйста.
Продавец (_выбирая достойные экземпляры_) : Вам на свадьбу или на именины?
Покупатель: Нам *на покушать*.

----------


## Гидрант

> Почём сарделька?
> (рыбка)
> 
> 
> ПС Или сарделькой эту самую рыбку называют где-то еще?


  САРД'ЕЛЬ и (·чаще) САРДЕЛЬКА, сардельки, ·жен. (·*итал. sardella*). 
 1. То же, что сардинка
(·устар. ). 
 2. Толстая короткая сосиска.

(Толковый словарь Ушакова)

Не зря в Одессе была улица Итальянская!

----------


## Persey

Ничего себе! (как крайняя степень удивления  :smileflag: )
тыняться из угла в угол
коники выкидывать
делать беременную голову
делать вИрванные годы 
цуцылы-муцылы

все детство прошло под громкий звук этих выражений  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

А у нас говорили "Ни себе чего"!

----------


## Persey

> А у нас говорили "Ни себе чего"!


 Или!  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

А то!

----------


## 4е

Ви мне будете говорить?  :smileflag:

----------


## Persey

И это вам не хиханьки-хаханьки!  :smileflag:

----------


## Цаца

> СвежАЯ фруктА


 в детстве не понимала, почему бабушка говорит  фруктА, а писать надо фруктЫ  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Леди Совершенство

Немного о застолье...
"Шо... опять залил сливу???"/перевод - "ты опять сегодня напился" :smileflag: /;
"Напились до синих журавлей" /перевод - "погуляли дорого, с шиком"/ :smileflag: 
"Набульбениться" - напиться
и из совсем свеженького - "прущий бодун"  :smileflag: , обычно бывает после затяжных праздников

----------


## Verooona

"Перестань сказать!" :smileflag:

----------


## Persey

> "Перестань сказать!"


 Бросьте этих глупостей!  :smileflag:

----------


## Verooona

> Бросьте этих глупостей!


 Шо за хипиш? :smileflag:

----------


## Persey

> Шо за хипиш?


 Ой, тока не нада устраивать такой геволт!  :smileflag:

----------


## Леди Совершенство

Ша! или 
А ну тихо ша!
Елы-палы!

----------


## Yточка из Одессы.

Моя бабушка всегда говорит так: у тебя всё набэне мунЭс!!! В смысле - всё наоборот....

----------


## CatDog

Самое страшное из цензурных ругательство моего деда - чтоб ты добра не имел.  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Прошу прощения, ав бене мунес означает "откровенно", - например, "скажи мне откровенно" и т.д.

----------


## Леди Совершенство

Еханый бабай!
Екалы мене
Яп-понский городовой
Епперный театр
Полудурок
Педик в трауре :smileflag:

----------


## Леди Совершенство

> Почём сарделька?
> (рыбка)
> 
> 
> ПС Или сарделькой эту самую рыбку называют где-то еще?


 Сарделька на битки :smileflag: 
Сарделька на засолку :smileflag:

----------


## Persey

умер-шмумер лишь бы был здоров!
вас тут не стояло!
ГДЕ вы идете?
 :smileflag:

----------


## angelborn

_Выдрал чисто одесские выражения из одной совсем не одесской газеты:_

— Шо ты мне строишь глазки?
— А шо, я тебе кооператив должен строить?

— Ой, не надо меня уговаривать, я и так соглашусь!

— Мужчина, я всё понимаю. Вы такой обаятельный, ну не до такой же степени!

— Вы уходите — слава богу, или остаетесь — не дай бог?

— Да шо вы уже такое знаете, чего я вам ещё не рассказал?

— И шо вы разоряетесь без копейки денег?

— Шоб я видел тебя на одной ноге, а ты меня одним глазом!

— Полина Борисовна, как вам мой тортик? Правда, вкусный?
— Вкусный, вкусный... для тех, кто вкусного не пробовал!

— Ой, что вы знаете... это такая богатая женщина, такая богатая... Вы бы видели, какой ковер она хотела купить!

— Бабушкаааа, мне скучноооо....
— Щаз я сделаю тебе скандал, и будет весело!

— Ой, такое знакомое лицо, где-то я вас видел....
— Ой, не вспоминайте меня, а то я вас вспомню!

----------


## angelborn

— Это правда, что вы выдаете вашу Симочку замуж?
— Конечно, выдаём... по чуть-чуть!

— Шоб ви так жили, как прибедняетесь!

— Почём стоит похоронить? А без покойника?

— На тебе дулю, купи себе трактор, а на сдачу застрелись!

На приеме у врача:
— Вы же бледный как спирахета!

Лифт вниз не поднимает.

— Не крутите мне мои фаберже!

— Соня, не дрожи диван: ты лопнешь все пружины!

— Давайте ходить друг к другу в гости. Вы — к нам на именины, мы — к вам на похороны!

— Сеня, кушай борщ, шоб ты здох, ты должен поправиться!!!!

— Ты сначала ноги помой, а потом педикюр делай!

— Циля, ви слишите как пахнут мои новые духи?
— Ну канешна! Шо я, по-вашему, слепая, что ли?

----------


## illogical.alice

слышала такой вариант:
давайте дружить домами: вы к нам на свадьбу, а мы к вам на похороны...

----------


## dearr

Сегодня у себя под домом, на мини-"дорожке", брала помидорки, передо мной дама, (тоже, наверное, постоянная покупательница) выбирала огурцы.
-Давай мне те, что побольше, как я люблю, без маленьких
-Без маленького не получится, кило не будет
-Ой, Ляля, я тебя умоляю... Будет завтра повод прийти поскандалить :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

> — Шо ты мне строишь глазки?
> — А шо, я тебе кооператив должен строить?


 Это слегка видоизмененная цитата из фильма "Большая перемена".
 - А что ты мне глазки ​строишь? 
— А что тебе, кооператив строить?

----------


## Цаца

Пока меня вырежут или оштрафуют  может кто-то и успеет прочитать....


Съездила в подмосковье на 3 недели, умудрилась пошутить по-одесски ....  чувством юмора они обделены
там одно спасение  - зашла в интернет, открыла одесский форум, почитала эту темку, сама с собой посмеялась и пошла дальше 

PS - сорри, наболело    :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Вот образчик живого одесского языка

Снималось "скрытой камерой", поэтому дублирую надпись: "Спрашивайте в окно!".

----------


## Таки Да

С товарищем стоим на остановке, перед нами девушка симпатичная, в джинсах с низкой талией, такой низкой, что видно начало разделения туловища на две ноги)
И друг другу шепотом:
- Симпатичная...
- Даа... Спелая...
- Шо???
- Спелая говорю, вон видишь (кивая на начало разделения туловища) аж трЭскаться начала, прям как арбуз...

----------


## Марина-0309

Послал меня, куда нет дороги))))

----------


## Парусник

_Давно не участвовал в этой теме.
Между тем,кое что вспомнилось._

В Одессе в некоторых случаях говорят:"Моня,ты не прав.В парадном уже было мокро."
А про опоздавших спрашивают:И Ги Де этот Мопассан?

- Вы уходите-слава богу, или остаетесь-не дай бог? 

- Да шо вы уже такое знаете, чего я вам ещё не рассказал?

 - И шо вы разоряетесь без копейки денег? 

- Шоб я видел тебя на одной ноге,а ты меня одним глазом!

- Шоб ви так жили, как прибедняетесь! 

- Почём стоит похоронить? а без покойника? 

- На тебе дулю, купи себе трактор, а на сдачу застрелись...

----------


## Terra_cotta

> [I]
> - Почём стоит похоронить? а без покойника?


 *Жилец:* Почем стоит похоронить?
*Бригадир:* С почестями?
*Жилец:* Да.
*Бригадир:* Не торопясь?
*Жилец:* Да.
*Бригадир:* По пятерке на лицо.
*Жилец:* А без покойника?
*Бригадир:* По трешке, хотя это унизительно.

Жванецкий,  "Как шутят в Одессе".

----------


## JuFi

Соседка по даче накрывает стол на веранде. Семейство уже расселось вокруг, она еще хлопочет:
- Шо вы сидите? Махайте мухи!

----------


## JN

> - Почём стоит похоронить? а без покойника? 
> 
> ...


 Та перестаньте уже все цитировать Жванецкого, он не один однажды жил в Одессе! Он же где-то это слышал?

----------


## Lyric

Как-то гуляла по Ланжероновской услышала обрывок разговора. Бабуля продающая семечки, громко спорила с мужчиной, который мыл свою машину:

Б. - Так же жить нельзя! Надо хоть во что-то верить.

М. - А я верю! Я верю в то, что меня все обманывают.

----------


## НеземнаЯ

Подслушала в Сильпо(колорит, конечно, непередаваем :smileflag: )
Две одесские дамы, маникюр, макияж, шляпка, все присутствует
-(толкая перед собой тачку)Что-то я не могу найти своего мужа, где он?
-Я тебя прошу, сейчас найдется, он и в молодости особо никому не был нужен
Стоя на кассе уже видела компанию втроем с нашедшимся мужем :smileflag:

----------


## 24DOM

Из диалога на базаре:
Всего-навсего сто тысяч!
- Это больно.

----------


## 24DOM

Феня Шаргородская открыла свой фирменный рот на ширину плеч:
- Бички! Бички! Кому свежие бички?! Молодой человек! Вы посмотрите в глаза этой глоси, она уже мечтает отдаться вам по дешевке. Что? Бички? А, хорошие?! А, лучше не бывает?! А камбалой по морде?!

----------


## Парусник

> Та перестаньте уже все цитировать Жванецкого, он не один однажды жил в Одессе! Он же где-то это слышал?


 Наш язык десятилетиями впитывал в себя культурные особенности,остроумие и искрометный юмор проживавших здесь одесситов.Он,как будто,даже настоян на пьянящих запахах акации,левкоев,Буджакских трав и просоленных Понтийских вод.
Бриз тонкого одесского юмора и диалекта Южной Пальмиры,сквозит чуть ли не в каждой строчке бессмертных "Одесских рассказов" Бабеля,классике Ильфа и Петрова.
И так:
Вы окончательно сказились? Или что?

Или такая "марцефаль":

Мы зазря не кантуемся.

У меня терпение выкипает.

Таки да!

 А чего стОит:"Перестаньте сказать"! или

"Улыбнулось еврейское счастье"!

З.Ы. Ну,а то,что отдельным индивидумам не нравятся "классики жанра"
Жванецкий  и др. - тут уж:"кому нравится арбуз,а кому - свиной хрящик".
Или,как выразился сам мэтр:"А я - не рубль золотой,что бы всем нравиться..!"

----------


## Sasha Sport

про "почем рубероид" оченЬ часто слышу ..

----------


## 24DOM

МАГАРЫЧ
Волшебное слово. Волшебным словом на территории СССР именовали «спасибо». М. легко перехватил славу главного волшебника у «спасибо», в который раз доказав верность старой одесской поговорки «МАЛЕНЬКИЙ РУБЛЬ ЛУЧШЕ БОЛЬШОГО СПАСИБО». 


ЗУСМАН - холод; некогда распространенная в Одессе фамилия.
На дворе скаженный зусман - пять градусов тепла

МОТЯ - Дмитрий. Употребляющееся за пределами одесского языка выражение «тетя Мотя» является в корне неверным.
- Мотя, и где ты идешь?
- Укол делать.
- В поликлинику?
- Не, в задницу.

КАКА ПРЭЛЕСТЬ! – какая гадость! Образовано с помощью слов «какая», «какашка», а также некоторых фонетических особенностей одесского языка.

Сделай той мадам Бламберг комплимент: «Ах, какое красивое ожерелье висит у вас на горле, ну просто прелесть», так она сразу залыбится, начнет из себя всякие «мерси» выдавливать, пояснять, что этот ошейник сделан из очень редкого копролита…Зато скажи при этой даме слово «говно» и она начнет бледнеть и падать в обморок. Такой вот парадокс жизни: интеллигентка согласна носить уникальное ожерелье, созданное народным умельцем с помощью высравшегося много лет назад ихтиозавра. Зато при простом слове «говно» она падает на пятую точку. А скажи ей, что этот копролит на ее горле и есть окаменелое говно ихтиозавра, так она еще с инфарктом познакомится. В общем, по поводу ее ошейника я сказал: «Кака прэлесть!» и все остались довольны



КАЮК
Переводится с турецкого языка на немецкий как «капут». Один из самых древних одесских терминов. К. - двувесельная плоскодонка, неплохо зарекомендовавшая себя на речных просторах, но оказавшаяся весьма опасной для жизни людей, выходивших на ней в море. Зачастую лодка переворачивалась и о ее владельце говорили, что ему пришел каюк.

БЛАТ – знакомства.

У нее, видите ли, серебряная медаль…У нее, видите ли, призвание…Отличница, а в голове две параллельные извилины. Что, мечтала их в своем медине формалином полоскать? До тебя уже дошло, что в институт надо поступать не по призванию, а по блату?

"ББЕХИ": - 1) внутренности животных; 2) подушки и перины. Шейковский снова въедливо уточняет: "Внутренности (...) Жидiвськi бебехи = жидовские подушки (...) Гамуйся, бебехi надiрвеш!". 

"ГАМУЗ" - "МЕЗГА", то есть виноградная мякоть. Сравните современное: "брать гамузом". Теперь хотя бы понятно, о чем речь

"ГИЦЕЛЬ" - "живодер", слово, судя по всему, пришедшее из Австро-Венгрии, в середине 1870-х встречается в публикациях "Одесского вестника". 

"ЖИВЧИК" - "пульс". 

"КАПЕЦ" - то же, что в блатном просторечии означает "и капут, и каюк, и хана". На самом деле - это "знак на полевых межах", как бы пограничный владельческий столб, то есть тот же "конец". 

"ЧЕСАТЬ" и "ДРАПАТЬ" давней своей семантики не изменили: они и прежде означали "уходить, спасаться" и "бежать

Без особого напряжения узнаешь, откуда пришли в нашу лексику десятки и сотни слов. 
"КАРАПУЗ" - измененное греческое "арбуз", 

"КИОСК" - "беседка", 

"БОРА" (северный ветер в Новороссийске, вызывающий мощные обледенения) - "гроза", 

"МАНГАЛ" - "жаровня", 

"ФРАНЗОЛЬ" - "калач" (сколько раз меня спрашивали, почему в старой Одессе булки называли франзолями!), 

"ПЛОВ" - "каша", 

"КЛИМАКС" - "лестница", 

"СКОТСТВО" - "мрак" и т. д. 

Не только по-итальянски, но и по-гречески "БЕЗМЕН" - это "кантари", отчего и появился вербальный одесский вариант весов-безмена - "КАНТЕР". 
А наше милое "ХАЯТЬ", то есть обсуждать за глаза? По-гречески это означало "взвешивать", "брать на вес". В нашем случае взвешиваются поступки. А несметное число терминов из тогдашнего криминального жаргона? 

А небезызвестное "маза", "тянуть мазу", "патриарх мазов" и прочее? "Маза" - это очень просто: "вместе", "скопом". 

Фрайер/лопух. Слово "фрайер" из одесского сленга перекочевало в ивритский и означает примерно то же самое, т.е. - "лопух". Никто не хочет быть фрайером

----------


## 24DOM

ОДЕССКИЙ ЯЗЫК!!!!
Самый демократичный и легкий для изучения язык из всех существующих. Здесь пишется как говорится, а говорится, как хочется, но главное , что думается. Единственное правило одесского языка-полное отсутствие каких либо правил.
Здесь склоняются не слова, а их носители, падежи бывают только у метеоритов и крупного рогатого скота, а грамотному ударению способствует падение на асфальт. Тут не испытывают никакого напряжениясо спряжением, корни заменяют кореша, их всех причастий наиболее распространенное церковное и уголовное. Отличительная особенность современного О. Я. - полное отсутствие в нем нецензурных выражений. Ниже приводятся примеры характерного использования одесского языка в повседневной жизни:

Вас здесь не стояло.

С тибе все будут смеяться.

К мине вопросов быть не надо.

-На вам пятно.
-Не на "вам" а на вас
На мине?
Не на мине, а на мне
Так я же и говору - на вам пятно.

-Как правильно писать: "фликончик" или "флякончик"?
- Шё тебе этих мучений? Пиши "пизирок"

На Лузановском пляже обнаружен мертвый труп утопленника.

Я тут ходю ногами.

Не делайте на мине лимонную морду.

Он большой мастер предсказывать погоду на вчера.

Сцыкун, как той вратарь с "Черноморца", который всю дорогу боится брать мяча в руки.

Злой хужее обезьяна с зоопарка, что кидается на свою же клетку.

Перекратите мене нервничать.

Не трогай мене за здесь. 

- Соня, не дрожи диван: ты лопнешь все пружины!

Надпись на памятнике: Здесь покоится известный одесский стоматолог
Борис Рафаилович Кац. А его сын Моня принимает в его кабинете на
Прохоровской, 21.

----------


## Terra_cotta

24DOM, Вы бы хоть Смирнова спасибом отметили что ли

----------


## Jorjic

В опять скажете, что это анекдот, но я человек не обидчивый.
Табличка на двери в Педине:
И.о.зав.каф.ин.яз.доц.Кац.
Что дописали студенты, догадайтесь сами.

----------


## Таки Да

На пляже бабушка внучке: "Ты где так долго ходила? -В очереди за мороженым стояла. - За это время можно было в Израиль сьездить и обратно..."

----------


## Гидрант

> В опять скажете, что это анекдот, но я человек не обидчивый.
> Табличка на двери в Педине:
> И.о.зав.каф.ин.яз.доц.Кац.
> Что дописали студенты, догадайтесь сами.


 А никто и не будет заикаться за анекдот, потому как в политехе вместе с моим дедом на кафедре технологии металлов таки да работал доцент Кац. И если мне хорошо порыться, так можно в старых бумагах найти его подпись "*Зав. каф. тех. мет. доц. Кац*".

PS. А то слово, которое будущие педагоги написали - так его там нет, поскольку он, по рассказам, ИМ совсем не был
PPS. В педине, может быть, и свой Кац имелся. Как говорится у Шолом-Алейхема "в нашем городке есть две кошки" (Katze) :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Как говорится у Шолом-Алейхема "в нашем городке есть две кошки" (Katze)


 В нашем городе и по сей день, не взирая на массовую эмиграцию, кошек, дай им боги здоровья, немало  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  Я лично человек 7 знаю.

----------


## Mrburger

> Черноморец-Чемпион! Это фраза настоящего одесского болельщика.


 только мы верим в сказки :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> В нашем городе и по сей день, не взирая на массовую эмиграцию, кошек, дай им боги здоровья, немало    Я лично человек 7 знаю.


 Та ви шо? Какая эмиграция? Разве что иммиграция. Такого количества кошек, как у нас не видела ни в одном городе. 
Как-то в Питере были. Так за неделю увидели только двух: в Летнем саду и у Исаакиевского собора - больше нигде. Причем "соборный" кот реагировал, как ни странно, только на наше "кис-кис". Немцы сколько его ни звали - даже не оборачивался. Патриот, блин.

----------


## Скай

И что вы себе думаете-мой четырёхлетний сынок на то когда я его долго и нудно ругаю, изрекает: "Мама ! Перестань думать!"  :smileflag: 
Выходит-одессит он в натуральную величину !?

----------


## Zhemchug

Плавно цепляем тему одесских детских перлов. У нас внучка, никогда не слышавшая одесских стариков, лет с двух говорит "свари мне билёёён" (в смысле бульон). Да с такой точной "местечковой" интонацией! Откуда шо берется?

----------


## Podkidish

На рынке Северном продавщица черники:"Девочки, берем скорее.. а то я счас кончаю и ухожууууууууу"  :smileflag:

----------


## Профессионал

Идет мимо вокзала одесская мадам с "Привоза" с авоськами полными еды. Останавливается иномарка с киевскими номерами. 
Оттуда: - женщина, подскажите как проехать в "Аркадию"?
Она: - значит так! Садитесь вот тут, на остановке на троллейбус номер...
Из авто перебивают: - а на машине как?
Она (возмущенно): как-как? Ловите машину - и едете!

----------


## Профессионал

Одесский вокзал. Поезд Одесса-Москва. По перону ходит паренек и выкрикивает: "анекдот в дорогу, анекдот в дорогу!". 
Уезжающий спрашивает: 
- сколько?
- 1 гривня.
- вот, держите (протягивает гривню).
Паренек: значит так, слушайте: приезжает муж из командировки...

----------


## Паноптикум

тетка на Привозе гнуснейшим голосом "Яяяяйцо, яяяйцо, девочки...."

----------


## adora

Это вам не хухры-мухры, а мухры-хухры !

----------


## Парусник

Cкромное обаяние Южной Пальмиры во многом определяется этими самими "штучками":

На приеме у врача: - Вы же бледный как спирахeта!

Лифт вниз не поднимает.

- Не крутите мне мои фаберже!

- А приходить со своими веревками,или дадут?

- Ой, что вы знаете... это такая богатая женщина, такая богатая... Вы бы
видели, какой ковер она хотела купить!

- Бабушкаааа, мне скучноооо....- ЩАЗ я сделаю тебе скандал и будет
весело! 

- Ой, такое знакомое лицо, где-то я вас видел.... - Ой, не вспоминайте
меня, а то я вас вспомню!

- Это правда, что вы выдаете вашу Симочку замуж? - Конечно, выдаём...
по чуть-чуть!

- Соня, не дрожи диван: ты лопнешь все пружины!

- Сеня, кушай борщ, шоб ты здох, ты должен поправиться!

- Tы сначала ноги помой, а потом педикюр делай!

- Циля, ви слишите как пахнут мои новые духи? - Ну канешна! Шо я по 
вашему слепая, что ли?

А еще:Это кое что с чем-то,
Две большие разницы...

----------


## 24DOM

- Будьте любезны, на что мне сесть, чтоб попасть на Дерибасовскую?
  - Сядьте на жопу, вы уже на Дерибасовской

- Это правда, что в Одессе всегда отвечают вопросом на вопрос?
  - Кто вам это сказал?!  

- Вы когда-нибудь видели Рабиновича в драке?
  - Не, а Шо?
  - Боже, шоб вы видели, как его бьют!

В школе:
  - Дети! Бога нету! Давайте все покажем в окошко фигу! Абраша, а почему ты не показываешь богу фигу?
  - Если его нету, то кому ее показывать? А если есть - зачем портить с ним отношения?

----------


## 24DOM

«Картина маслом», как говорят в Одессе

В Одессе - не до политики, 
Здесь свои экономические проблемы
Я прошу пардона. Чисто формальный шмонец. 
Штымп в форме капитана. 
Мы шо, фартового человека в расход распишем? 
Ищем до здрасьте этих уродов, чтобы не думали, что умнее нас. 
Бог мой. Я и репетиция?! Я и головная боль. 
Шоб я так жил. 
Режь. Делай маму сиротой. Я ножики все убрала. Режь маму, режь. 
Вот я уважаю вас, Давид Маркович, но тьфу вам под ноги. 
Давид, не расходуй мне нерв. 
Подкидыш, папироской угостишь? 
Ой, ну не строй мне Клару Цеткин! 
Всем три шага назад и дышать носом. 
Молись за 25, как та ворона за сыр. 
Теперь ты это счастье будешь хлебать ситечком. 
Вот не делай мне наивность на лице. 
Такие руки на дорогах не валяются. 
А ты вцепился в меня, как тот лишай до пионерки. 
Ты будешь учить у меня Уголовный кодекс от заглавной буквы «У» до «тиража» и «типографии». 
Родя, ты меня знаешь. Я человекмогила, даже под прицелом на тебя не покажу. 
Нет, спасибо. Дел за гланды. 
Картина маслом! 
За завтра поговорим завтра. 
– Вы десятку обещали. 
– Обещают жениться, а тут договариваются. 
Ты думаешь, что умнее одесского раввина?

----------


## 24DOM

Бывший зэк устроился на работу кондуктором. Первый же рейс: 
- Граждане, коцайте ксивы. Коцаная ксива канает за отмазку, некоцаная - тянет на гнилой базар.

----------


## 24DOM

Я ВАС УМОЛЯЮ -  ну что вы, не стоит беспокоиться 
* - Итак, сколько я вам должна? 
- Я вас умоляю... 
 было бы о чем говорить (иронич.) 
* - А мой младший женился недавно. 
- И что? Красивая девочка? 
- Ой, я вас умоляю...

----------


## 24DOM

ШМУРДЯК - крепленое домашнее вино "на продажу", приготовленное с использованием карбида, соды, табака, орехов 
* - Ше там сегодня? 
- Та шмурдяк этот за семь сорок. (Очередь в гастрономе на Вильямса, 1991 год.) "Шмурдяком" тогда называли государственную самогонку - настойку на дубовой коре "Свитязь")

----------


## 24DOM

ШМАРОВОЗ - не принятый в приличном обществе человек 
Шмаровоз - подмазыватель колес, грязно одетый человек. 

- Сема, ше ты идешь грязный, как той шмаровозник? 
- Я целовал паровоз, который увез мою тещу.

----------


## 24DOM

ШИБЗИК - тронутый человек, у которого не все дома. Слово чаще употребляется детьми, чем взрослыми. 
 - Посмотри, вон Леня пошел... 
- А, он шибзик, у него бабушка в кедах!

----------


## Февральский

когда это прекратицца, я хотел бы знать?
или просьба Терры осталась без понимания?

----------


## jannike

А моя бабушка говорила: "Ой, я его праздную!", в смысле "Плевать я на него хотела!"

----------


## Скай

У нас слышу часто: "обещать и жениться-разные вещи"

----------


## irinka_22

> «Картина маслом», как говорят в Одессе
> 
> В Одессе - не до политики, 
> Здесь свои экономические проблемы
> Я прошу пардона. Чисто формальный шмонец. 
> Штымп в форме капитана. 
> Мы шо, фартового человека в расход распишем? 
> Ищем до здрасьте этих уродов, чтобы не думали, что умнее нас. 
> Бог мой. Я и репетиция?! Я и головная боль. 
> ...


 и это не лень вам было переписывать весь сериал "Ликвидация"?  :smileflag: 
кстати, сериал просто отличный , потому что "за Одессу" за любимую Одессу.

----------


## Матильда

Моя соседка, наливая тарелку супа, говорила: по Марусин поясок. Я рассмеялась, когда услышала, и спросила: почему так? Она страшно удивилась, и ответила, что не знает, что сколько себя помнит, всегда так говорили в ее окружении, когда наполняли глубокую тарелку не до краев, а только само углубление. 
Еще одно ее выражение, произносится с иронией, когда чему-то придают слишком большое значение: ой, подумаешь, большое дело - паровоз.

----------


## irinka_22

А я слышала "по марусин поясок" - это , когда наливают водку в рюмку до золотистого ободка

----------


## Zhemchug

"большое дело - паровоз"
Не помню откуда выражение: "большое дело лисапед - ноги едут - попа - нет".

----------


## simulacres

а слово "шмак" уже не употребляют?

----------


## Katryn*

Любимая фраза моей мамы: "Если мы вам не нужны, то на фиг вы нам сдались?"

----------


## Verooona

> Моя соседка, наливая тарелку супа, говорила: по Марусин поясок. Я рассмеялась, когда услышала, и спросила: почему так? Она страшно удивилась, и ответила, что не знает, что сколько себя помнит, всегда так говорили в ее окружении, когда наполняли глубокую тарелку не до краев, а только само углубление. 
> Еще одно ее выражение, произносится с иронией, когда чему-то придают слишком большое значение: ой, подумаешь, большое дело - паровоз.


 


> А я слышала "по марусин поясок" - это , когда наливают водку в рюмку до золотистого ободка


 А я слышала про Марусин поясок в связи с гранчаком с ободком вверху. По ободок - 200г, полный "с верхом" - 250 :smileflag:

----------


## greenok

> В опять скажете, что это анекдот, но я человек не обидчивый.
> Табличка на двери в Педине:
> И.о.зав.каф.ин.яз.доц.Кац.
> Что дописали студенты, догадайтесь сами.


 


> PPS. В педине, может быть, и свой Кац имелся. Как говорится у Шолом-Алейхема "в нашем городке есть две кошки" (*Katze*)


 


> В нашем городе и по сей день, не взирая на массовую эмиграцию, *кошек, дай им боги здоровья, немало*    Я лично *человек 7* знаю.


 


> Та ви шо? Какая эмиграция? Разве что иммиграция. *Такого количества кошек,* как у нас не видела ни в одном городе. 
> Как-то в Питере были. Так за неделю увидели только двух: в Летнем саду и у Исаакиевского собора - больше нигде. Причем "соборный" кот реагировал, как ни странно, только на наше "*кис-кис*". Немцы сколько его ни звали - даже не оборачивался. Патриот, блин.


 
приколы нашего городка

----------


## Terra_cotta

Да-с, забавная подборочка получилась  :smileflag:

----------


## binia

Ой я вас умоляю.
Понты для приезжих, 
Это ты раскажешь своей бабушке.
скока можно ему Жопу на поворотах заносить)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> А я слышала про Марусин поясок в связи с гранчаком с ободком вверху. По ободок - 200г, полный "с верхом" - 250


 Папа мой говорил: "Хай горить усе село и Маричкина хата".

----------


## светок

По всей Украине говорят-жареный ПЕРЕЦ,зато в Одессе-жареные ПЕРЦЫ!

----------


## Sv-fr

- "Звездёшь на Волге про море"
- "Ты не путай Бисмарка с насморком!"

----------


## Парусник

C "одесскими Штучками" мы сталкиваемся ежедневно,повсеместно,потому что они уже "в крови" у одесситов,как морская соль у моряков...

Я тебя умоляю,забудь ЗА эти трАпки!

А "за посмотреть" - заплатите вперОд!

Ты собираешься жениться,или КАК?

Иди в милицию,пусть они УЖЕ поработают..!

Шо ты давишь на слезу? Или давай деньги,или надо  ШО-то решать!

Шоб это было да,так нет!

А на вопрос "Как здоровье?",у нас принято отвечать:"Не дождетесь!"
Или,как вариант:"Я еще совсем живой!"


З.Ы. И,чтоб вы все,были МНЕ здоровы!!!

----------


## Старая яхна

[QUOTE=Mayte;4210282]Я - одесситка. Выросла на ул. Тульской (Таирова). 

Вот этой даме - я верю! Почему-то все не коренные  одесситы говорят ТаировО. 
А по теме - мое любимое выражение -"]Как моя жизнь!.."

----------


## Alternativa

[QUOTE=Старая яхна;6352060]


> Я - одесситка. Выросла на ул. Тульской (Таирова). 
> 
> Вот этой даме - я верю! Почему-то все не коренные  одесситы говорят ТаировО. 
> А по теме - мое любимое выражение -"]Как моя жизнь!.."


 Я хоть и коренная Одесситка, но выросла на Молдаванке, и как правильно ТаировА или ТаировО,(хотя логично ТаировА) чес слово, никогда не задумывалась

----------


## illogical.alice

> Я хоть и коренная Одесситка, но выросла на Молдаванке, и как правильно ТаировА или ТаировО,(хотя логично ТаировА) чес слово, никогда не задумывалась


 жилой массив имени В. Е. Таирова
интересно почитать

----------


## Arise

[QUOTE=Alternativa;6352480]


> ТаировА или ТаировО


 у меня босоногое детство прошло на Молдаванке, позже на ТаировА

----------


## Принцесса кошечек

> Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас


 
А дед, который на каких то железяках музло наигрывает, просто очаровашка

----------


## Старая яхна

[QUOTE=Alternativa;6352480]


> Я хоть и коренная Одесситка, но выросла на Молдаванке, и как правильно ТаировА или ТаировО,(хотя логично ТаировА) чес слово, никогда не задумывалась


 Землякиии! Я, есессно, тоже молдаванская, и очень рада, что заставила людей задуматься, что ТаировО - п.г.т в Одесской обл., Овидиопольском р-не, а ТаировА - поселок Таирова в городе-герое Одессе (или, точнее, имени Таирова, так же как посКот - поселок имени Котовского) 
Знание - Сила!

----------


## Zhemchug

В маленькую маршрутку забирается дама чисто одесских габаритов с соответствующим количеством полных сумок (как мы любим) и уже собирается поблагодарить водителя за то, что остановил ей за пол квартала, как слышит от него:

-- Вам надо было *добежать* до остановки!

Реакция следует незамедлительно:

-- Я дам Вам сейчас мои сумки и посмотрю, куда Вы с ними добежите. :smileflag:

----------


## sakos

> И шо делать? (это по сабжу)
> 
> Кстати -  раки уже таки снова по 5!
> 
> Вчера в Черноморке остановился на базарчике - скока спрашиваю? - "50 десяток", т.е. снова как в старые добрые времена , тока за штучку.


   Мда, вообще то это фраза из монолога Карцева

----------


## Скрытик

> Мда, вообще то это фраза из монолога Карцева


 Это было 2 года назад, и я специально подчеркнул что раки *снова* по  5, т.е.  это никакой не плагтат   :smileflag: 
Кстати, в монологе Карцева речь  шла про десяток ))

----------


## sakos

[QUOT


> А на вопрос "Как здоровье?",у нас принято отвечать:"Не дождетесь!"


    Это не оборот речи , а окончание анекдота про Рабиновича

----------


## sakos

Тема , конечно, за поговорить , но куда 

  Язык одесский был живой , а щас так не говорят .
   Как мой дед говорил  , я так уже не умею 

   Весь прикол был не в заученных фразах , а в том что они бесконечно сочинялись на лету --- живо и органично подстраивая язык под ситуацию .  А нынче максимум могут долго морща лоб вспомнить где-то услышанное .

   Одесса превращается в Одэсу к сожалению

----------


## sakos

> Та перестаньте уже все цитировать Жванецкого, он не один однажды жил в Одессе! Он же где-то это слышал?


   Вот и подтверждение моего выше  :smileflag: 

  Кстати Жванецкий не одессит, он с какого- то местечка под Винницей или где .
  Юмор его слишком желчный для одесского -- у нас люди добрые и если шутят то мягко .

----------


## greenok

> Вот и подтверждение моего выше 
> 
>   Кстати *Жванецкий не одессит*, он с какого- то местечка под Винницей или где


 да шо ви такое говорите?)
это шо-та новенькое в биографии Михал Михалыча)

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати Жванецкий не одессит, он с какого- то местечка под Винницей или где .
> Юмор его слишком желчный для одесского -- у нас люди добрые и если шутят то мягко .


 Я понимаю, что это подтасовка, но тем не менее почитайте
А насчет "желчный" - это Ваша оценка. Наверное, у Вас люди другие.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну скажем так. Я был знаком с близкими  людьми  к последней жене  Жванецкого, и  лучше бы  я  не слышал  то что  они  рассказывали. Пожалуй я  включу старые записи и  не буду  думать о плохом....

----------


## greenok

> Ну скажем так. Я был знаком с близкими  людьми  к последней жене  Жванецкого, и  лучше бы  я  не слышал  то *что  они  рассказывали*. Пожалуй я  включу старые записи и  не буду  думать о плохом....


 ... что ММЖ подпольно родился в Винницкой области?)))

----------


## Скрытик

> ... что ММЖ подпольно родился в Винницкой области?)))


 Вам  нужно это знать? Меньше знаешь лучше спишь  :smileflag: 
Балдеем дальше от кумира, который уже много лет забыл  где он  родился...

----------


## sakos

> да шо ви такое говорите?)
> это шо-та новенькое в биографии Михал Михалыча)


    Это он сам говорил в своем интервью на УТ-1  Гордону .

  Его семья переехала во время или сразу после войны в Одессу.  

   Одесситом может считаться человек не только сам родившийся в Одессе , а хотя бы имеющий два одесских колена .

   А заучить десяток фраз может и негр

----------


## greenok

> Это он сам говорил в своем интервью на УТ-1  Гордону .
> 
>   Его семья переехала во время или сразу после войны в Одессу.  
> 
> *Одесситом может считаться человек не только сам родившийся в Одессе , а хотя бы имеющий два одесских колена .*


 это где ж такое написано?)

----------


## greenok

> Вам  нужно это знать? Меньше знаешь лучше спишь


 да, в общем-то, все равно)
мне с ним детей не крестить)

я знаю, что он учился в одесской школе и закончил одесский вуз.
и по духу одессит.
а это важнее, чем "право рождения"

----------


## Jorjic

> А заучить десяток фраз может и негр


 Спорить трудно. Только что-то негров этих маловато. Боюсь, что ни Вы, ни я в число этих примитивов не попадаем. Лично мне просто лень, а Вам?

----------


## Скрытик

> Э
>    Одесситом может считаться человек не только сам родившийся в Одессе , а хотя бы имеющий два одесских колена .


 Т.е. Дерибасс   не может считать  себя  одесситом?  :smileflag:   Мы уже не раз обсуждали понятие  Одессит и  самое точно определение  ИМХО было дано в группе Одесситы на сайте  однокласники. (Увы,  пропавшей после  последних реорганизаций). "Неважно где ты  родился и умер,  важно что бы  в  этом промежутке ты  был Одесситом".
Странно что была очень активна группа  и почему  она исчезла  не пойму

----------


## sakos

> Лично мне просто лень, а Вам?


    Изменился сам город .  Раньше я знал всех соседей и общался .  Сейчас люди стали более замкнутыми и напряженными.  Ушла та вольная дружная атмосфера и вместе с ней и язык канул в лету 

   Часто юмора люди просто тупо не понимают .  А иногда и быковать начинают .  Одесситов уже в городе мало стало .  Вот и весь сказ.

----------


## sakos

> Т.е. Дерибасс   не может считать  себя  одесситом?   Мы уже не раз обсуждали понятие  Одессит ..."Неважно где ты  родился и умер,  важно что бы  в  этом промежутке ты  был Одесситом".


   Не надо путать людей , создававших этот город, а значит и его ментальность, и просто приезжих уже сейчас.

   Для меня важно .  Я своего мнения никому не навязываю.  Хотите можете и Гурвица считать одесситом.

----------


## Jorjic

> Изменился сам город.  Раньше я знал всех соседей и общался.  Сейчас люди стали более замкнутыми и напряженными.  Ушла та вольная дружная атмосфера и вместе с ней и язык канул в лету 
> Часто юмора люди просто тупо не понимают.  А иногда и *быковать* начинают.  Одесситов уже в городе мало стало.  Вот и весь сказ.


 Ответ по существу, что ценно само по себе. И лексикон чисто одесский.

----------


## mlch

> Это он сам говорил в своем интервью на УТ-1  Гордону .
> 
>   Его семья переехала во время или сразу после войны в Одессу.  
> 
> *Одесситом может считаться человек не только сам родившийся в Одессе , а хотя бы имеющий два одесских колена* .
> 
>    А заучить десяток фраз может и негр


 Были ли одесситами Воронцов, Ришелье? 
Как я "люблю" этот местечковый снобизм!

----------


## Zhemchug

> да, в общем-то, все равно)
> мне с ним детей не крестить)


 Очень "уместная" фраза по отношению именно к Жванецкому. Он, в отличии от Долиной и Кобзона, вроде не замечен в попытках кого-то покрестить... Разве что обрезать.... 

Но после рекламы жилого комплекса на Базарной/Белинского - якобы в церкви рядом "крестили Ильфа и Петрова" - уже ничему не удивляешься.

----------


## flyer-korowka

> в церкви "крестили Ильфа и Петрова" -


 причем одновременно...

----------


## Матильда

Может, и было уже, тогда сорри.
Когда злятся на кого-то из близких, говорят:
"Шоб ты ... был здоров!!!!!!" с яростью в голосе.  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Так в Одесском языке интонация играет роль чуть ли не больше, чем собственно слова. Практически любую фразу в данной теме можно произнести так, что смысл изменится ровно на противоположный. Отсюда и наш своеобразный юмор и его непонимание многими "чужаками". 
И "шоб ты мне был здоров" обычно говорят не с целью пожелать здоровья, а с возмущением от поведения субъекта.

----------


## Старая яхна

> Так в Одесском языке интонация играет роль чуть ли не больше, чем собственно слова. Практически любую фразу в данной теме можно произнести так, что смысл изменится ровно на противоположный. Отсюда и наш своеобразный юмор и его непонимание многими "чужаками". 
> И "шоб ты мне был здоров" обычно говорят не с целью пожелать здоровья, а с возмущением от поведения субъекта.


 Во избежание всяких недоразумений, сообщаю: лично у меня, благодаря моей бабушке, эта фраза имеет только умилённо-положительное,  буквальное значение. Ну, не могла старушка желать мне зла, а фразочка проскакивала через слово. Для отрицательных характеристик и пожеланий у нее существовал несколько иной набор слов. Из них "гнида в тельняшке" и "жлоб с деревянной мордой" самые невинные...

----------


## Zhemchug

Браво бабушке!!!

----------


## sakos

За одесситов :  вот реальный случай по жизни.

  Итак был у моего старого товарищ с детства .  Родители его были одесситами.  Но так случилось , что он прожил большую часть жизни вне Одессы.
   Юмор он понимает .  Но вот как-то раз он приехал и взял такси с 3-й на 6-ю фонтана .  И сколько вы думаете он заплатил ?
  20 евро  

 Вот и суди потом , вроде он одессит , а вроде и нет  

   Резюме:  "одессит "  это не только место проживания , юмор, словечки , но и особый менталитет .

----------


## Zhemchug

Это скорее история обо всех местных (в любых городах) и приезжих. Москвичи,например, очень любят рассказывать, как у них возят приезжих между трех вокзалов и пр. Спрос рождает предложение.

----------


## Marinochka

> Изменился сам город .  Раньше я знал всех соседей и общался .  Сейчас люди стали более замкнутыми и напряженными.  Ушла та вольная дружная атмосфера и вместе с ней и язык канул в лету 
> 
>    Часто юмора люди просто тупо не понимают .  А иногда и быковать начинают .  Одесситов уже в городе мало стало .  Вот и весь сказ.


 город меняется это естественный процесс... а на счет общения - сложно... город наводнился жителями близлежащих и не очень населенных пунктов... одесситов в процентном отношении осталось всего-ничего.. но мы все равно находим друг друга - поэтому город будет жить!!

----------


## Lidasik

тетка моего мужа как-то шла по Новому базару в рыбном корпусе, увидела камбалу и горорит свекрови: "представляешь И.И. (сотрудник с работы) думал что глоська - это детеныш камбалы" . и тут чисто одесская торговка соответвующих габаритов начинает на весь корпус распинаться: "Ой! та ви только посмотрите на нее! тоже мне - одесситка гре...я! глоська-детеныш камбалы!!! да откуда ты такая взялась мне на голову!" и так дальше в том же духе самое интересное, что говорилось все свекрови довольно тихо, но торговке куска подслушанного разговора хватило "для повеселиться"

----------


## sakos

> город наводнился жителями близлежащих и не очень населенных пунктов... одесситов в процентном отношении осталось всего-ничего.. но мы все равно находим друг друга - поэтому город будет жить!!


   Ну если бы только близлежащих небыло бы вообще вопросов --- Аккерман, Каролино Бугаз там наши люди 


сорри Офтоп :  чот не могу вкурить как тут цитировать выделенный текст т.е. не все сообщение, а кусочек  ?

----------


## Вампум

> чот не могу вкурить как тут цитировать выделенный текст т.е. не все сообщение, а кусочек  ?


 Затягиваться надо по-взрослому потому что :smileflag: 

*https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6303986&postcount=4*

----------


## Silver_ring

> Изменился сам город .  Раньше я знал всех соседей и общался .  Сейчас люди стали более замкнутыми и напряженными.  Ушла та вольная дружная атмосфера и вместе с ней и язык канул в лету 
> 
>    Часто юмора люди просто тупо не понимают .  А иногда и быковать начинают .  Одесситов уже в городе мало стало .  Вот и весь сказ.


 
Да, Вы правы..

----------


## Spartak77

> Да, Вы правы..


 Лучший способ заново понять одесский колорит  - длительная (хотя бы неделя) поездка, например в Москву. 
После Москвы вообще, любой одесский разговор, даже шпаны в автобусе - маленькое произведение исскуства.

----------


## sakos

> После Москвы вообще, любой одесский разговор, даже шпаны в автобусе - маленькое произведение исскуства.


    Вы думаете Киев лучше 

  Общался я недавно с двумя молодыми киянами --- деньги есть , машина есть , парни в ступоре как провести вечер рядом с морем 

   Нет тут не поняли мой основной посыл :  одессит это особый менталитет .  А юмор приложится. ))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Лучший способ заново понять одесский колорит  - длительная (хотя бы неделя) поездка, например в Москву. 
> После Москвы вообще, любой одесский разговор, даже шпаны в автобусе - маленькое произведение исскуства.


 Та щас такую "поездку" можно иметь за без копейки денег. Надо просто пройтись по Дерибасовской или зайти в "Куманец", "Ласунку" и пр. Там счас мааасквичей чуть ли не пол-Москвы. Нравится им здесь отдыхать и все.

Ничего личного. У нас самих каждый год гости из Москвы. О политике стараемся за столом не говорить.

----------


## Spartak77

> Вы думаете Киев лучше


 Не, я таково не думал никогда

----------


## Spartak77

> Ничего личного. У нас самих каждый год гости из Москвы. О политике стараемся за столом не говорить.


 не читайте перед едой советских газет ))

----------


## sakos

> Там счас мааасквичей чуть ли не пол-Москвы. Нравится им здесь отдыхать и все.


 

   Скорее ездят те, кто привык отдыхать в Одессе, а  так москвичи говорят, что у нас уже цены такие --- многие имеют поехать мимо , в какую-нибудь Анталью или Болгарию  ...

   А шо говорить если кто-то, не туда умный, считает , шо заместо Гамбринуса сделать ювелирку так это будет кашернее

----------


## НеземнаЯ

Ювелирка это уже вчерашний день, какое счастье, что этот пир дурновкусия-УкрЗолото закрылся!!!

----------


## illogical.alice

*НеземнаЯ*, не хочу Вас расстраивать, конечно, но его открытие ожидается как раз напротив того места, где оно закрылось... Анонсы на Мираже висят.

----------


## Bluma

> Ювелирка это уже вчерашний день, какое счастье, что этот пир дурновкусия-УкрЗолото закрылся!!!


 А что поменялось-то? Шило на мыло? Там теперь снова золото. Только под другой вывеской.

----------


## sakos

Вообще пивные это была неотъемлемая часть Одессы --- дело было не только в пиве , а в общении.  
   Нынешнии забегаловки и бары это холоймис.  Там нет поговорить.

  Нет давно и знаменитой пивной на 16-й фонтана. Помню еще пацаном я там познакомился с типом , его поганяло было Прокурор.

   А прозвали его так потому как он при застое обчистил дачу , а дача оказалась прокурорская  -- надеюсь пояснять не надо как чудак попал по жизни

----------


## flyer-korowka

> Ювелирка это уже вчерашний день, какое счастье, что этот пир дурновкусия-УкрЗолото закрылся!!!


 и что, там снова будет Гастроном? не верю...

----------


## Jorjic

> и что, там снова будет Гастроном? не верю...


 Опять золото, только вывеска другая. Зато теперь будет еще золото вместо казино "Мираж" на Преображенской угол Греческой.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вообще пивные это была неотъемлемая часть Одессы --- дело было не только в пиве , а в общении.  
>    Нынешнии забегаловки и бары это холоймис.  Там нет поговорить.


 Да есть еще и такие  пивнушки, места знать нужно   :smileflag:  На Преображенской  угол Щепкина,  там  же в 30 метрах подвальчик Таировские вина - контингент тот еще  :smileflag:  Только желание пить там пиво, почему-то не  возникает )))

----------


## Jorjic

> Да есть еще и такие  пивнушки, места знать нужно   На Преображенской  угол Щепкина,  там  же в 30 метрах подвальчик Таировские вина - контингент тот еще  Только желание пить там пиво, почему-то не  возникает )))


 Подвальчик, действительно, специфический, а на углу очень даже душевно, это моя придворная. Особенно хорошо утром - тихо, обсуждаются последние новости...

----------


## Скрытик

> Подвальчик, действительно, специфический, а на углу очень даже душевно, это моя придворная. Особенно хорошо утром - тихо, обсуждаются последние новости...


 Возможно,  сейчас достаточно цивильно выглядит, столики,  зонтики  :smileflag: 
Я собственно опровергал утверждение что таких пивнушек не осталось  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

Господа! Дабы плавно возвернуть нас от вечно животрепещущей темы о подвальчиках к теме, означенной в заголовке, разрешите предложить вниманию общества отрывок из "Золотой розы" Паустовского. Там тоже есть немало характерных "одесских" выражений... и написано хорошо :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## sakos

*Гешефт* 

  Я всегда считал что это еврейское слово , а оказалось немецкое  

Gesch&#228;ft 

   самое интерестное что одесситы ничего тут не выдумали и применяют его в истинном значении 

ГЕШЕФТ сделка. Если это слово употребляется за пределами Одессы, то исключительно в негативном смысле. Но в городе, обогатившем русский язык не только Г., сделка есть сделка. Он вечно озабоченный, он - главуполномоченный, он вечно с кем-то делает гешефт ... ■ Нам придется научиться всяких специальных медицинских терминов, но чего не сделаешь ради гешефта, блага потребителей и плана аптекоуправления.

"Большой полутолковый словарь одесского языка".  Смирнов В.П., 2003

----------


## Jorjic

> *Гешефт* 
> Я всегда считал что это еврейское слово , а оказалось немецкое


 Насколько я знаю, это же слово есть и в идиш. В идиш очень много немецких слов, чаще искаженных, а иногда нет. Я знаю немецкий и многое понимаю (догадываюсь), когда говорят на идиш.

----------


## миранда

сегодня услышала в магазине: "как вы мне дороги с утра!!!" (на просьбу охранника показать чек). а еще мне очень нравится "шоб вы были здоровы!"

----------


## BABYDOLL

мой парень говорит на светофор, который долго не переключается -"Этот светофор держит меня в Одессе. а так бы давно уехал))"

----------


## Niko*

А я всегда улыбаюсь со слов помидорА, фруктА, сверЬху))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> А я всегда улыбаюсь со слов помидорА, фруктА, сверЬху))))


 Ага, а также абрикоса и консерва импортная. Только это - не одесские штучки, а элементарная безграмотность. Некоторые умудряются ЭТО вставлять в официальные документы - Отак би вбив!!!

----------


## Гидрант

> А я всегда улыбаюсь со слов помидорА, фруктА, сверЬху))))


 У французов, кажись,  pomme - женского рода. А "золотое яблоко" (pomme d'or) почему тогда "мужчиной" быть должно?  Одесса всегда охотнее подражала Парижу, чем  правилам грамматики, придуманным московскими профессорами :smileflag:  :smileflag:  
ЗЫ. Кстати, наткнулся на сообщение, что "В 2001 году Евросоюз решил, что помидоры не овощи, а фрукты. Т.е. помидорА - таки да фруктА

----------


## Zhemchug

"А тот еще фрукт" - откуда родом?

----------


## Y-Grisha

Вообще многие приезжие улыбаються с того как мы лаского все называем- сами того не замечаем.  Водочка, водонька, огурчики и помидорчики, калбаска, хлебчик, сырик, бутербродик, пивко, пивасик и тд,  я до этого даже не задумывался что это как то необычно ))))

----------


## Y-Grisha

Моя Мама насобирала разных всемизвестных и не очень выражений и хохм:

Кстати, кроме кисло в борщ, у нас говорят ещё кисло в нос или кисло в чубчик

Не лечите меня! - это значит, не поучайте; не рассказывайте мне сказки! - это значит, типа, не обманывайте

все одесситы знают, что такое "Бенина мама"


вместо "не понял"говорят"Не понял юмора!"

Кстати, только в Одессе говорят - делать деньги, делать погоду, делать вырванные годы, делать базар делать весело... 

- Бабушка, мне скуу-учно!
- Щас я из филармонии оркестр приглашу!

Ой, я такая радая!

а чего стоит выражение - "кончить на врача"! А это всего лишь означает - закончить медицинский институт

Звоню по телефону (как потом оказывается, попадаю "не туда") - Алло, здравствуйте! Позовите, пожалуйста, Полину! мне отвечают: - А де её взять?

----------


## Y-Grisha

А это рассказали мне за правду, хотя похоже на анекдот
Приходит одна одесская дама в обувное ателье, чтобы пошить на заказ туфли.. Мастер снимает нужные мерки с левой ноги заказчицы, записывает в блокнот и говорит, мол, придёте в пятницу на примерку. Дама возмущается: - А как это? Вы же сняли мерки только с одной ноги?! А между ногами же имеется разница!!! Мастер отвечает: - Знаете, что? А на эту вашу разницу пусть вам кто-то другой туфли шьёт!!!

----------


## Y-Grisha

а когда двое хотят сказать одно и то же 
- Ну, ты у меня просто с языка сняла)))))))))


Шоб ты мне снился в бессонную ночь!06

Выплюньте меня изо рта! (это значит - хватит уже обо мне говорить)


- Миша, ну шо ты полдня перед телевизором лежишь? Вынеси хотя бы мусор!!!
- Шаззз! Я всё брошу, возьму разбег с Дерибасовской и вынесу!


одесское слово - затурканный ))))) (рассеянный, задерганный)

Не делайте мне изжогу

Не смешите мои тапочки!


Когда-то на углу Ленина и Бебеля стоял дядя Миша и продавал пирожки (с ливером)
- Скажите, с чем у вас пирожки?
- С мясом и с любовью!

- А вы знаете, что жизнь на Земле зародилась в Одессе?
- Как в Одессе?
- Ну так! Авраам родил Исаака, Исаак родил Иакова.. и где это, по-вашему было? В Воронеже?

Летом: 5-й трамвай, набит битком, стоит на остановке у вокзала,люди висят на ступеньке, двери не закрываются. Водитель объявляет : Люди, миленькие, дорогие и хорошие!Всем надо ехать, или пройдите  в вагон, или сойдите...  Реакция ноль.. и так несколько раз. Водитель звереет: Ну что вы за сволочи! Щас сверну по 28-му маршруту и будет вам вместо Аркадии парк Шевченко!

=======================
 Всё это не из книг или интернета а собрано по рассказам людей или услышано где-то

----------


## Y-Grisha

Сёма, сегодня выходной, своди ребёнка хотя бы.. в туалет!


*Это правда, что вы выдаете вашу Симочку замуж?- Конечно, выдаём... по чуть-чуть!

В одесском языке слово "одолжить" означает и одолжить кому-то, и одолжить у кого-то.
- Аркаша, куда вы такой запыханный бежите?
- Ой, не спрашивайте, в банк, одолжить денег...
- Себе или им?
- А я шо, так плохо выгляжу?

А ещё - приезжих курортников в Одессе называют "панамки"


Надпись на памятнике: Здесь покоится известный одесский стоматолог Борис Рафаилович Кац. А его сын Моня *принимает в его кабинете на Прохоровской, 21.

- Полина Борисовна, как вам мой тортик? Правда, вкусный?
- Вкусный, вкусный... для тех, кто вкусного не пробовал!

- Ой, такое знакомое лицо, где-то я вас видел....
- Ой, не вспоминайте меня, а то я вас вспомню!

----------


## sakos

Скорее у нас говорят "Памидора"   :smileflag: 
все просто ---- так легче произносить и приятнее звучит 




> У французов, кажись,  pomme - женского рода. А "золотое яблоко" (pomme d'or) почему тогда "мужчиной" быть должно?  Одесса всегда охотнее подражала Парижу, чем  правилам грамматики, придуманным московскими профессорами 
> ЗЫ. Кстати, наткнулся на сообщение, что "В 2001 году Евросоюз решил, что помидоры не овощи, а фрукты. Т.е. помидорА - таки да фруктА


    Называется здрасте приехали --- полный холоймис.
  И с какого это вы решили что Одесса подражала какому-то Парижу ?  Много у нас вообще французских слов ?
 И почему нас должен волновать еврейский союз , пусть они там своем музее решают себе хоть что земля квадратная 

  Милейший ,  я имею вам сказать что Одесса потому Одессой была что были сами с усами .  

   Московский говор вообще считается неправильным --- коренные москвичи также коверкают слова как и мы.  Вот в Сибири говорят почти литературно , хотя немного есть свое тоже --- растягивают слова .

----------


## Niko*

Да мужчины, вы меня удивили... )))) Столько всего  я неслышала (точнее не читала),хотя живу в Одессе уже 5 лет...

Ой, а еще мне нравится фразочка Будьте мне здоровы))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> а чего стоит выражение - "кончить на врача"! А это всего лишь означает - закончить медицинский институт


 В наше время более актуально кончить на юриста. Смысл аналогичный.




> Звоню по телефону (как потом оказывается, попадаю "не туда") - Алло, здравствуйте! Позовите, пожалуйста, Полину! мне отвечают: - А де её взять?


 Как варианты: "Можно Олю? Еще как!" и 

                     "Позовите, пожалуйста .... А его будка забрала."

----------


## sakos

> Да мужчины, вы меня удивили... )))) Столько всего  я неслышала (точнее не читала),хотя живу в Одессе уже 5 лет...


    Скорее столько всего вы не услышите уже 

  Все это жалкие объедки !

 Как говорил мой дед так уже не говорят .

   "Дайте нам жить"  (это он говорил женщинам в смысле чтобы не докучали)

 "А я что рыжий"  (в смысле я тоже хочу кушать)

   Потом был отдельный пласт рыбацких словечек :

  Парочка: Абрам и Сарочка
 Опять 25 -- за рыбу гроши.

   А нынче тока и могут шо в пАмидорах ковыряться.  :smileflag:

----------


## Niko*

> Скорее столько всего вы не услышите уже 
> 
>   Все это жалкие объедки !
> 
>  Как говорил мой дед так уже не говорят .
> 
>    "Дайте нам жить"  (это он говорил женщинам в смысле чтобы не докучали)
> 
>  "А я что рыжий"  (в смысле я тоже хочу кушать)
> ...


 
 :smileflag:  Да богатый язык... Жаль иностранцев, которые потом думают-гадают что же им наговорили))) Они ведь частенько нашего смысла не понимают))

----------


## flyer-korowka

Как-то выгуливали московских гостей по городу, оставили их в Горсаду, через некоторое время нужно было их забрать. 
Они сильно не поняли, когда им позвонили и спросили: "Вы еще там или уже где?"

----------


## Гидрант

> И с какого это вы решили что Одесса подражала *какому-то* Парижу ?  Много у нас вообще французских слов ?


 Ладно, ладно, за "подражала" я готов извиниться - действительно, лучше было сказать "прислушивалась к...". Но, пардон, мсье, Париж все-таки не "*какой-то*", а "первый город, хотя Одесса тоже не второй"(с) :smileflag: 
А французских слов в нашем языке таки есть: от "ажура"  до "шарамыжника". И где еще, кроме Одессы и Парижа, женщина имеет удовольствие слышать от нас обращение "мадам"? :smileflag:

----------


## Niko*

> И где еще, кроме Одессы и Парижа, женщина имеет удовольствие слышать от нас обращение "мадам"?


 Точно точно.... Такое обращение можно услышать только от одесситов

----------


## Verooona

> Как-то выгуливали московских гостей по городу, оставили их в Горсаду, через некоторое время нужно было их забрать. 
> Они сильно не поняли, когда им позвонили и спросили: "Вы еще там или уже где?"


 Странно... И чего тут непонятного?




> И где еще, кроме Одессы и Парижа, женщина имеет удовольствие слышать от нас обращение "мадам"?


 А я думала, что так везде :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> от "ажура"  до "шарамыжника".


 Если я не ошибаюсь, возникновение понятия "шарамыжник" связывают с обшарпанным видом и поведением голодных солдат наполеоновской армии, которые при отступлении попрошайничали в деревнях со словами "шер ами", т.е. что-то вроде "дорогой друг" подайте и пр....
 А нам ближе фармазон тоже от французского "франк массон".

----------


## Rado.

И шо мне с этого будет?А помните выражение :По чём в Одессе рубироид?  Помню в детстве соседка кричала(причём в разгар футбольного матча).:Гэна иди домой,пюгешка стынет.

----------


## Rado.

Цитата:
Сообщение от Verooona Посмотреть сообщение
Была вчерась в Киеве... Когда по телефону с родными произнесла фразу: "Слушай, я тебя умоляю!" - на меня таааак покосились!


> Это они скорее на интонацию или громкость покосились) Это не одесское выражение, отнюдь, и в Москве так говорят, я его и сама упортебляла без последствий и от других слышала далеко за пределами города)))


 Так это ж одесситы были .

----------


## Rado.

А вы знаете ,что киевляне это одесситы ,которые до Москвы не доехали. :smileflag:

----------


## Rado.

Только что мне 4-летняя дочь говорит:так мама у меня голова устала,ложи меня спать.(кстати только в Одессе детей ложат спать,в других городах их укладывают.)

----------


## Niko*

> Помню в детстве соседка кричала(причём в разгар футбольного матча).:Гэна иди домой,пюгешка стынет.


 Я под столом ПЮГЕШКА - это нечто

----------


## illogical.alice

> Только что мне 4-летняя дочь говорит:так мама у меня голова устала,ложи меня спать.(кстати только в Одессе детей ложат спать,в других городах их укладывают.)


 Кстати, обратила внимание, что редко-редко сейчас можно услышать, как детей зовут громко домой, по имени... Наверное, из соображений безопасности...

----------


## Света Темникова

Прочитала несколько страниц. Сама раньше жила в России. Так вот большинство фраз, которые тут называют Одесскими - их говорят и в России.
Мне это, поверьте, очень легко понять - что-то мне резало слух, когда я переехала, а что-то нет.
Могу навскидку назвать фразы, которые до приезда в Одессу я не слышала:

А я знаю? - кажется, что знает!
Тудой, сюдой - только в Одессе.
Картина маслом 
Я имею что сказать
Толчок - у нас так туалет называли, а не рынок.
вместо Идиот - идьёт
Шо такоя? - характерный акцент
Таки,да.

 :smileflag:

----------


## sakos

> Если я не ошибаюсь, возникновение понятия "шарамыжник" связывают с обшарпанным видом и поведением голодных солдат наполеоновской армии


  RU-EN  

   шаромыга и ; = шаромыжник 1) (бездельник) loafer, idler; (любитель поживиться за чужой счёт) sponger; freeloader 2) (бродяга) tramp, vagabond; hobo, bum 3) (тёмная личность) shady type; goon; (жулик) trickster, fraud; con man

   Громадяне и пассажиры , давайте не будем все сваливать в одну кучу  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Оригинальный поток сознания.....

----------


## sakos

> Прочитала несколько страниц. Сама раньше жила в России. Так вот большинство фраз, которые тут называют Одесскими - их говорят и в России.


    Ага а Одесса это типа Австралия или где  :smileflag: 

   А еще в России говорят менеджер, сервис, шоппинг и т.п.   Так мой вам совет : поедьте в Англию и вот им докажите что это не английские слова потому как их говорят в России 
   Да и по дороге не забудьте заехать в Париж и там землю поцеловать как тут советуют 

   Кстати "Картина маслом"  это не одесское выражение и если бы не харизма Машкова, та  полюбэ мимо кассы

----------


## briz

> Ага а Одесса это типа Австралия или где 
> 
> 
>    Кстати "Картина маслом"  это не одесское выражение и если бы не харизма Машкова, та  полюбэ мимо кассы


  "Картина маслом" -это одесское выражение, которое употреблялось до 50-х годов.  Просто режиссер Урсуляк в фильме "Ликвидация" освежил его в народной памяти.

----------


## sakos

> "Картина маслом" -это одесское выражение, которое употреблялось до 50-х годов.  Просто режиссер Урсуляк в фильме "Ликвидация" освежил его в народной памяти.


   это обычная фраза из лексикона художников !

 Также само можно сказать картина гуашью 

  Просто напросто для всех других видов картин существуют специальные названия : например картину , написанную акварельными красками называют просто акварель. И т.д.

   Урсуляк шо уже сделался экспертом по одесскому языку ?
  Имхо в этой фразе ничего нет и звучит она только благодаря таланту Машкова .

----------


## Legioner33

у меня,помню в глубоком детстве,брат выдал фразу : "у меня голова в коленке кружится"...смеялись все ...до сих пор вспоминаю..  :smileflag: 
а вчера иду по Пушкинской....слушаю музыку....поднимаю глаза и чуть не натыкаюсь на дедушку идущего в моём направлении...так он мне выдаёт : "молодой человек, у нас в Одессе все ходят по левой стороне" !!.....ахахха))

----------


## Shatzi

О, вспомнила, муж рассказал, что ребята шли перед ним и разгноваривали, так один другому говорит:  "Саша, иди на другое ухо"))))))))))))

----------


## BABYDOLL

люблю фразуц таксистов "ГДЕ мы едем?" , типа чтобы не закудыкивать дорогу.. а еще когда друзья звонят и спрашивают "Где ты есть?"

----------


## makyhill

> Летом: 5-й трамвай, набит битком, стоит на остановке у вокзала,люди висят на ступеньке, двери не закрываются. Водитель объявляет : Люди, миленькие, дорогие и хорошие!Всем надо ехать, или пройдите  в вагон, или сойдите...  Реакция ноль.. и так несколько раз. Водитель звереет: Ну что вы за сволочи! Щас сверну по 28-му маршруту и будет вам вместо Аркадии парк Шевченко!


 обычно говорят "трамвай, битками набитый")

----------


## BABYDOLL

о, еще вспомнила.. занкомый, когда ему предлагают что-то поесть или попить, что ему не нравиться, он отвечает "Я и при жизни этого не ел/пил"

----------


## Rado.

Моня не пей много горячего чаю,а то у тебя лопнет мочевой пузырь и ты ошпаришь себе ноги.

----------


## Vike

а я как-то подслушал следующий текст одной бабульки ни разу не любившей выпить
".... так вот я бегу, а у меня в правой руке правая бутылка водки, а в левой - левая"
я стоял на балконе и курил, сигарета упала вниз ;-)))

----------


## KarinaМ

Из личного опыта:когда еще был старый Привоз.в рыбном ряду покупаю рыбу,и так как чистить собиралась сама ,живую рыбу боялась потрошить,спрашиваю у продавщицы-этот судак уже мертвый?-Любонька,он не мертвый,он уснувший  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Из личного опыта:когда еще был старый Привоз.в рыбном ряду покупаю рыбу,и так как чистить собиралась сама ,живую рыбу боялась потрошить,спрашиваю у продавщицы-этот судак уже мертвый?-Любонька,он не мертвый,он уснувший


 -- А шо ж она так пахнет? 
-- А ты, когда спишь, себя контролируешь?

----------


## sakos

> Из личного опыта:когда еще был старый Привоз.в рыбном ряду покупаю рыбу,и так как чистить собиралась сама ,живую рыбу боялась потрошить,спрашиваю у продавщицы-этот судак уже мертвый?-Любонька,он не мертвый,он уснувший


    одессит с рыбой на ты  
 если бы вы сами словили пару ведер в свое время и продали то и вопросов бы не задавали  :smileflag: 

  Если вы про пол так сразу скажу что моя бабушка ловила так что дедушка плакал

----------


## Niko*

> Моня не пей много горячего чаю,а то у тебя лопнет мочевой пузырь и ты ошпаришь себе ноги.


 

Я под столом!!!! НЕ слыхала такого)))

----------


## Матиола

Как-то отдыхаем на пляже у самого Чёрного моря большой компанией.Мимо идёт крепкая бабулька и кричит:"Кукуруза, кукуруза - молодая горячая, как одесситки!".Один из моих знакомых решил пошутить: "А, если мы хотим старую и холодную??".Бабуля остановилась, хмыкнула и говорит "Молодой человек, так это ж - Я!"

А еще в полностью забитой маршрутке тётенька пробирается к выходу и ворчливо так: "я, конечно, понимаю, что все люди - братья...НО НЕ ДО ТАКОЙ ЖЕ СТЕПЕНИ!"
(конечно, так могут сказать не только в Одессе, но я услышала это именно в Одесской маршрутке)

----------


## mononoki87

> Кстати, обратила внимание, что редко-редко сейчас можно услышать, как детей зовут громко домой, по имени... Наверное, из соображений безопасности...


 Нет...к сожалению, им теперь звонят на мобильный!

----------


## Тигрица

От сестры у слышала недавно она мужу говорила (Нетрогай мой целюлит,он уже спит давно)

----------


## Niko*

> От сестры у слышала недавно она мужу говорила (Нетрогай мой целюлит,он уже спит давно)


 Я под столом вот это выражение!

----------


## Мамааа

Недавно подруга прислала подборку, извините, если баян))):


Чисто одесские выражения 

- Шо ты мне строишь глазки? - А шо, я тебе кооператив должен строить? 
- Ой, не надо меня уговаривать, я и так соглашусь! 
- Мужчина, я всё понимаю. Вы такой обаятельный, ну не до такой же 
степени! 
- Вы уходите-слава богу, или остаетесь-не дай бог? 
- Да шо вы уже такое знаете, чего я вам ещё не рассказал? 
 Это правда, что вы выдаете вашу Симочку замуж? - Конечно, выдаём... 
по чуть-чуть! 
Надпись на памятнике: Здесь покоится известный одесский стоматолог 
Борис Рафаилович Кац. А его сын Моня принимает в его кабинете на 
Прохоровской, 21. 
- Соня, не дрожи диван: ты лопнешь все пружины! 
- Давайте ходить друг к другу в гости. Вы к нам на именины, мы к вам на 
похороны! 
- Сеня, кушай борщ, шоб ты здох ты должен поправиться!!!! 
- Tы сначала ноги помой, а потом педикюр делай! 
- Циля, ви слишите как пахнут мои новые духи? - Ну канешна! Шо я по 
вашему слепая что ли? 
- И шо вы разоряетесь без копейки денег? 
- На тебе дулю, купи себе трактор, а на сдачу застрелись! 
На приеме у врача: - Вы же бледный как спирахeта! 
Лифт вниз не поднимает. 
- Не крутите мне мои фаберже! 
- Полина Борисовнa, как вам мой тортик? Правда, вкусный? - Вкусный, 
вкусный... для тех, кто вкусного не пробовал! 
- Ой, что вы знаете... это такая богатая женщина, такая богатая... Вы бы 
видели, какой ковер она хотела купить! 
- Бабушкаааа, мне скучноооо....- Щаз я сделаю тебе скандал и будет 
весело! 
- Ой, такое знакомое лицо, где-то я вас видел.... - Ой, не вспоминайте 
меня, а то я вас вспомню!

----------


## kravshik

Бульварная подножная Газета около Дюка на День Города!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто изготавливал данный шедевр?

ребятам большое спасибо ,за такой шедевр,скоки еще будет "лежать"?

----------


## Жажда

Знакомый приехал с Киева. 
Виделись часто. Очень любил со мной разговаривать. 
Вижу его утром:
- Привет, и шо?  - улыбаюсь. Куда такие часы нарядил?
Он мне:
 - Ну почему не сказать "надел часы", почему "нарядил"?
Я ему:
 - А шо ж поделать, как умею так и разговариваю  :smileflag: 
На последок подарила ему фирменные выражения "базар-вокзал" (но это он уже знал), Халам-балам (это типа тяп-ляп) и еще парочку.
Он уезжая:
 - Ну, шо, пока? Одесса классная! Я тихо плачу!
Я ему только улыбнулась.

----------


## Honda2777

может уже и писали, а я повторюсь...

только в Одессе, говорят встречаемся "на углу" троицкой или другой улицы....

не в одном городе не говорят "на углу", говорят пересечение, улица № такой то..и т..д..

----------


## Terra_cotta

> может уже и писали, а я повторюсь...
> 
> только в Одессе, говорят встречаемся "на углу" троицкой или другой улицы....
> 
> не в одном городе не говорят "на углу", говорят пересечение, улица № такой то..и т..д..


 Мне кажется, это вообще не одесское выражение. "На углу" улиц или улицы такой-то говорят практически во всех городах, более того, на многих языках. Гарантирую по поводу французского.  :smileflag:

----------


## Honda2777

> Мне кажется, это вообще не одесское выражение. "На углу" улиц или улицы такой-то говорят практически во всех городах, более того, на многих языках. Гарантирую по поводу французского.


 в москве не говорят.......в питере тоже....в беларусии

а у нас все говорят жду тебя "угол" того то...

----------


## Terra_cotta

Так "на углу" или " на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской"?   :smileflag: 
Если второе, то оно ближе к истине.

----------


## Zhemchug

Совершенно верно. Относится прежде всего к городам с "квадратно-гнездовой" структурой (Одесса, Питер) - где большинство улиц либо параллельны либо перпендикулярны друг другу. При радиально-кольцевом построении (Москва, Париж) выражение почти не встречается. Хотя есть же фильм "На углу у Патриарших".

----------


## Galleon

та ладно, в штатах все на углу такой и такой улицы  :smileflag:  в переводах постоянно встречается  :smileflag:  правильно заметили, зависит от города :smileflag:

----------


## ooo

> Как-то отдыхаем на пляже у самого Чёрного моря большой компанией.Мимо идёт крепкая бабулька и кричит:"Кукуруза, кукуруза...


 Вообще-то в Одессе кукурузу называют пшенкой  :smileflag:

----------


## Black_Widow

> Вообще-то в Одессе кукурузу называют пшенкой


 В Одессе-то называют, но вот приезжие не понимают такого названия, а ведь главные клиенты именно они, потому на Привозе торгуют пшенкой, а вот на пляже продают уже кукурузу)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Не очень литературное, но чисто Одесское :"С тобой хорошо дерьмо кушать - первый выхватываешь."

----------


## simulacres

> в москве не говорят.......в питере тоже....в беларусии
> 
> а у нас все говорят жду тебя "угол" того то...


 ой, вот только не нужно уравнивать. в беларуси очень даже говорят

----------


## Wicked_mammY

Вчера на вызове, собираясь в больницу, мать с дочерью переругиваются по поводу того, что с собой брать. Слышу из другой комнаты: "Не делай мне нервы, достала уже!" Типично одесское!

----------


## Старая яхна

> Вчера на вызове, собираясь в больницу, мать с дочерью переругиваются по поводу того, что с собой брать. Слышу из другой комнаты: "Не делай мне нервы, достала уже!" Типично одесское!


 Ой, а я в детстве своей незабвенной бабуле всю жизнь  "делала больную голову" и "вырваные годы"!

----------


## korina76

> Так "на углу" или " на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской"?  
> Если второе, то оно ближе к истине.


 ага ,как говорят в Одессе-две большие разницЫ

----------


## Podkidish

а что значит, если человек говорит "Иду в отрыв"?

----------


## Старая яхна

Это значит, что он твердо решил "оторваться по-полной"!

----------


## Podkidish

> Это значит, что он твердо решил "оторваться по-полной"!


  :smileflag:  так я и знала))) подозревала..но боялася признаться))))))

----------


## Буджак

Есть другое, чисто одесское выражение - "дать в отрыв", или "дать оторваться", то есть сильно побить кого-л.

----------


## Мамааа

> может уже и писали, а я повторюсь...
> 
> только в Одессе, говорят встречаемся "на углу" троицкой или другой улицы....
> 
> не в одном городе не говорят "на углу", говорят пересечение, улица № такой то..и т..д..


 Однажды мы с подружкой договорились встретиться на Ришельевской /угол Ленина))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Еду в такси по Ришельевской. Останавливает женщина:
-- Ришельевская угол Еврейской.
-- А мы где стоим?
-- Ои, извините... (далее следовал действительный адрес назначения).

----------


## Verooona

> Однажды мы с подружкой договорились встретиться на Ришельевской /угол Ленина))))


 Это вы круто договорились!

----------


## Zhemchug

Моя сильно политизированная свекровь на вопрос, как пройти на улицу Ленина, отвечала: "У нас нет такой улицы!" Представляю, как ей были "благодарны" люди.

----------


## Jorjic

> Однажды мы с подружкой договорились встретиться на Ришельевской /угол Ленина))))


 Ну а что, нормально. Встреча во времени.

----------


## Zhemchug

Чего-то вспомнилась фраза "Мне темно в глазах", как выражение крайней степени усталости или голода.

----------


## illogical.alice

чаще употребляем "Жрать хочу - на глаза не вижу"  :smileflag:

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

> Чего-то вспомнилась фраза "Мне темно в глазах", как выражение крайней степени усталости или голода.


 у нас в семье "темно дышать" употребляется крайне часто.и по отношению к свету,и по отношению к форточке и по отношению ко всему)))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

А еще  "кисло мне в борщ (в чубчик)" в смысле "мне все равно".

----------


## Bluma

> А еще  "кисло мне в борщ (в чубчик)" в смысле "мне все равно".


 Я слышала вариант: кисло в жилетку  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Сотрудница когда-то рассказывала. Стояла она в очереди (в светлые застойные годы) в московском ГУМе за чем-то из одежды. Толпой их слегка отодвинуло друг отдруга и ей пришлось крикнуть дочери:
-- Тебе синее брать или голубое?
-- Мама, все гавно, - ответила девушка с чисто одесским "прононсом". (Не подумайте плохого - в смысле неважно, какой цвет). Все ж было дефицитом. Но очередь как-то странно зажужжала.

----------


## Este

> А вы знаете ,что киевляне это одесситы ,которые до Москвы не доехали.


 Что уж тогда говорить о харьковчанах  :smileflag:

----------


## greenok

> чаще употребляем "Жрать хочу - на глаза не вижу"


 вообще-то, я знаю немного  иную форму "пИсать хочу- на глаза не вижу"
(логика ясна: глаза заливает, потому и не вижу")))

----------


## Wicked_mammY

Я часто говорю "шоб ДА, таки НЕТ?", если человек не может ответить ДА или НЕТ на мой вопрос...Мне кажется, что это по-одесски, а там Хто его знает, так ли это?

----------


## Katryn*

Живу я между Королева (Облгаи) и Маршала Жукова (Молзавод).
После очередной гулянки ловлю САМА машину, чтобы доказать всем, что совсем не пьяна (как они почему-то решили),  И говорю водителю: "Мне на Маршала Жукова, там где Облгаи". Водитель недоумевая: куда-куда? На что я с умным видом отвечаю: "Ну если вы не знаете, где это, то можно к Молзаводу на Королева"

----------


## mousemouse

часто хожу на привоз, уходя сообщаю мужу: я устала мне надо побыть одной - я пошла на базар

----------


## lykawaja

Сегодня в поликлинике: Пока эта скорая приедет можно умереть и выспаться.

----------


## Nadushkins

К сожалению есть и печальные случаи--Жива очередь в крематорий!!! 
И как вам это нравится?

----------


## VerLer

Как-то моя соседка попрсила помочь ей с одним вопросом. Я ей сказала куда и к кому ей подойти и что сказать. Захожу к ней вечером узнать как решился вопрос. А у неё гостили друзья из Москвы. И чтоб не отнимать время, я ей с порога:
-  *Ну шо?* (в смысле как сходила по своему вопросу). Она мне:
-*Таки да!!!* (значит, что я ей всё правильно сказала и быстро всё сделали).Я ей:
-*И как?* (в смысле как её приняли от моего имени). Она мне:
- *Или!!!!* (приняли отлично.....)
Москвичи сначало ничего не поняли. И мы им потом перевели. Они были в шоке)))

----------


## Niko*

Нда, одесситы умеют вести диаголог без большого количества слов

----------


## Гидрант

> Нда, одесситы умеют вести диаголог без большого количества слов


 "Беня говорит мало, но он говорит смачно"(с)

----------


## mousemouse

не трогай меня за здесь

----------


## mousemouse

Чтобы борщ получился, ему нужно полностью отдаться!..

----------


## mousemouse

не делай мне нервы, их есть еще, где испортить

----------


## VerLer

Не напрягай мои мозги, мне не нужен этот гембель!

----------


## VerLer

Ой! И шо я имею тебе говорить!

----------


## lykawaja

Сегодня-"Закройте эту дверь я ноги заберу с руками!!"

----------


## sakos

> не трогай меня за здесь

----------


## Zhemchug

Сегодня по мобилке: ""Только говори экстрактно - я спешу".

----------


## fishbone0707

> Живу я между Королева (Облгаи) и Маршала Жукова (Молзавод).
> После очередной гулянки ловлю САМА машину, чтобы доказать всем, что совсем не пьяна (как они почему-то решили),  И говорю водителю: "Мне на Маршала Жукова, там где Облгаи". Водитель недоумевая: куда-куда? На что я с умным видом отвечаю: "Ну если вы не знаете, где это, то можно к Молзаводу на Королева"


 ))))))))))))))))))))))) убиться веником

----------


## fishbone0707

сегодня звоню на одну фирму что б узнать есть директор и можно ли прям шас к ним ехать, а секретарь мне и отвечает: "Неа директора нет она немножечко отошла"))))))))

----------


## annique

> В Одессе-то называют, но вот приезжие не понимают такого названия, а ведь главные клиенты именно они, потому на Привозе торгуют пшенкой, а вот на пляже продают уже кукурузу)))


 ..а в последнее время все чаще - кукурудзу..
может, помните, годах эдак в 2002-2004 ходила от Ланжерона до Дельфина дамочка из западной Украины, лет под 45, всем подряд рассказывала про своих 4х разновозрастных детей и любовника, у нее почему-то кукуруза была вдвое дороже, чем у всех, и кричала - "пшенка, доця, на здоровечко, купуйте у бабуси", и когда кто-то возникал по поводу цены, перед тем как взять, она еще громче орала - "та шоб вы всралыся!!!!!", резко разворачивалась (типа песком гражданам отдыхающим в лицо) и гордо шла в другую сторону)))

----------


## Black_Widow

> ..а в последнее время все чаще - кукурудзу..
> может, помните, годах эдак в 2002-2004 ходила от Ланжерона до Дельфина дамочка из западной Украины, лет под 45, всем подряд рассказывала про своих 4х разновозрастных детей и любовника, у нее почему-то кукуруза была вдвое дороже, чем у всех, и кричала - "пшенка, доця, на здоровечко, купуйте у бабуси", и когда кто-то возникал по поводу цены, перед тем как взять, она еще громче орала - "та шоб вы всралыся!!!!!", резко разворачивалась (типа песком гражданам отдыхающим в лицо) и гордо шла в другую сторону)))


 О! Помню, было такое чудо!

А еще на Ланжероне "обитает" дядечка с жутко манерным голосом, предлагает: "ПлАмбир в стаканчике, мАрожИнАе..."

----------


## mousemouse

> О! Помню, было такое чудо!
> 
> А еще на Ланжероне "обитает" дядечка с жутко манерным голосом, предлагает: "ПлАмбир в стаканчике, мАрожИнАе..."


 А еще там же дядечка выдает перлы, все не помню - каждый день что то новенькое, запомнилось такое - кааааму чё,  кааааму ничё??

----------


## sakos

> ..а в последнее время все чаще - кукурудзу..
> может, помните, годах эдак в 2002-2004 ходила от Ланжерона до Дельфина дамочка из западной Украины, лю.... "та шоб вы всралыся!!!!!", резко разворачивалась (типа песком гражданам отдыхающим в лицо) и гордо шла в другую сторону)))


    Не надо путать  тонкого одесского юмора с тупым западенским хамством !

   Одессит бы в любом случае обыграл бы  ситуацию отказа без хамства --- мало ли может возьмут у тебя завтра --- зачем ссориться

----------


## Цаца

Хожу на пляж в р-не Отрады, дядька с Канатной дороги всегда под мухой (судя по голосу) за весь день зазывая прокатиться видать устал не на шутку и ближе к вечеру выдал такОе: "Приходите к нам прокатитесь... пауза... У нас ТАК хорошо!..." 

сами понимаете интонацию не передать  :smileflag:

----------


## Цаца

скажите а как по-одесски  - он  сильно матюкается ? 

*  "как сапожник"- не интересно

----------


## Цаца

> Плавно цепляем тему одесских детских перлов. У нас внучка, никогда не слышавшая одесских стариков, лет с двух говорит "свари мне билёёён" (в смысле бульон). Да с такой точной "местечковой" интонацией! Откуда шо берется?


  это уже в крови

----------


## annique

> Не надо путать тонкого одесского юмора с тупым западенским хамством !
> 
> Одессит бы в любом случае обыграл бы ситуацию отказа без хамства --- мало ли может возьмут у тебя завтра --- зачем ссориться


 видимо, Вы не заметили - я именно это и имела в виду.. забавляющее нас хамство с почему-то гордо поднятой головой..
а "одесского юмора" таки не спутаешь ни с чем))

----------


## annique

> Хожу на пляж в р-не Отрады, дядька с Канатной дороги всегда под мухой (судя по голосу) за весь день зазывая прокатиться видать устал не на шутку и ближе к вечеру выдал такОе: "Приходите к нам прокатитесь... пауза... У нас ТАК хорошо!..." 
> 
> сами понимаете интонацию не передать


 даа, он хитует уже много лет, и зовут его как-то очень по-одесски, типа Вацлав Абрамович Скажевский))) недавно на велике проезжала мимо "Отрады", там была фотосессия молодоженов, и этот дядька в рупор медленно поздравлял их и чего-то там желал, ну офигеть можно)))
а на "Дельфине" тоже красавец в рупор вещает..
в начале лета было сказано следующее (интонация - тоскливая): дорогие отдыхающие... сегодня - воскресенье.. 21 июня, 9-го, к сожалению, года.. - для тех, кто забыл...
а в конце августа - уже более радостно: дорогие одесситы! и - ЕЩЕ гости нашего города!! (именно не одесситы и еще - гости, а ЕЩЕ ГОСТИ))) типа пора валить в Нарьян-Мар, но мы ж вас уважаем)))
ааа, еще: купаемся аккуратненько, в море появилися медузы)))))))))

----------


## annique

> О! Помню, было такое чудо!
> 
> А еще на Ланжероне "обитает" дядечка с жутко манерным голосом, предлагает: "ПлАмбир в стаканчике, мАрожИнАе..."


 а помните там же: арэщьки - фистащьки - кэщю - миндл?)))

----------


## Цаца

> Не хочется никого обижать - .... Скажем, слово "мадам" (из предыдущего поста) никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет...


 пардон,
 так говорит моя маман и  я вместе с ней

----------


## Zhemchug

> скажите а как по-одесски "матюкаться"?


 При большом желании в этом случае посылают к Бениной маме. Больше даже не знаю, чтобы не разгневать модераторов.

----------


## Цаца

> Мои московские друзья долго смеялись со слова кастрюлить. Просто таки был истерический хохот. У них частный извоз называется *бомбить*. Тут уже смеялась я =)


 если Вам было смешно  :smileflag: , то мне по началу страшно, хочется в такси с таксистом доехать. а не с каким то бомбилой

----------


## Zhemchug

Сказываются различия в менталитете. У нас все работают "на покушать" (на кастрюлю), а не "на подраться" (повоевать).

----------


## Старая яхна

> скажите а как по-одесски  - он  сильно матюкается ? 
> 
> *  "как сапожник"- не интересно


 Моя бабушка говорила, шо "он ругается как пьяный биндюжник"

----------


## Zhemchug

Из довоенных наблюдений моей мамы, трезвые биндюжники, которые держали в их дворе на Молдованке свои "площадки" (открытые повозки с маленьким бортом для перевозки фруктов навалом в порт) - утром, собираясь на работу, ругались гораздо смачнее, чем пьяные вечером. 
Поводом служили различные "производственные вопросы" - кто поедет первым, кто у кого "одолжил" упряжь и пр...
 И, к слову, для детей не было лучшего развлечения, чем ночевать душными летними ночами на этих площадках, выискивая завалившиеся по углам фрукты (запретный плод) и завернувшись в простыни до бровей (слепни кусали по-черному).

----------


## Гидрант

> Из довоенных наблюдений моей мамы, трезвые биндюжники, которые держали в их дворе на Молдованке свои "площадки" (открытые повозки с маленьким бортом для перевозки фруктов навалом в порт) - утром, собираясь на работу, ругались гораздо смачнее, чем пьяные вечером. 
> Поводом служили различные "производственные вопросы" - кто поедет первым, кто у кого "одолжил" упряжь и пр...


 Если помните, папаша Бени Крика среди биндюжников слыл ГРУБИЯНОМ. Таки Вы бы имели, что от него услышать :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

И чьто Ви себе имеете в виду, спрашивается вопрос?

----------


## Репатриант

А ш0 Вам не нравится, имеется в виду - подождите?
 Сщас мы всё решим!

----------


## Verooona

Кстати, вот мне интересно - чисто одесское - ШО или ЧЬТО? :smileflag: 
(помню, в детстве, тётя Ида в одесском дворике говорила именно ЧЬТО)

----------


## Zhemchug

> А ш0 Вам не нравится, имеется в виду - подождите?
>  Сщас мы всё решим!


 Один товарищ на вопрос "что Вы имеете в виду?" всегда отвечал:
-- Что имею, то и введу.

----------


## annique

> А ш0 Вам не нравится, имеется в виду - подождите?
> Сщас мы всё решим!


 СЩАС - это не одесское, это область..

----------


## Цаца

> Да богатый язык... Жаль иностранцев, которые потом думают-гадают что же им наговорили))) Они ведь частенько нашего смысла не понимают))


 Я вас умоляю!?  меня в подмосковье не понимают, приходиться переводить...  а  вы про иностранцев  :smileflag: 
PS - великий и могучий русский язык, а уж одесский тем более

----------


## Цаца

сегодня в подмосковье на тутошнем привозе: стоим торгуемся с мужем за печенку:
Я - давай телячью возьмем
М- зачем?
Я - посушить и выбросить (естессно с нашей интонацией)

продавцы попадали под прилавки
 и потом я поняла шо я выдала

----------


## Poceluychik

Недавно дома сестра с мужем выясняют отношения:
Он (не выдержав)             - Я глава этой семьи?!
Она (очень эмоционально) - Глава!!!
Он                                  - Я могу поруководить?!
Она                                 - Руководи! Но только молча!
После этого пауза...
А потом дикий хохот всех присутствующих.

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

> пардон,
>  так говорит моя маман и  я вместе с ней


 и мы так же)))))))

----------


## Tesoro

Пару лет назад ездила в Польшу, а оттуда в Берлин. С соотечественниками это время не общалась, в общем как-то отвыкла. Обратно ехала из Берлина в Одессу на поезде. И вот, прибегаю на вокзал, ищу поезд, много багажа, нервы, прощание с немецкими друзьями. Ищу нужный вагон - для начала вижу родные шторки с Оперным, а тут и слышу мужской очень "нашенский" голос:
- Ну вот, наконец-то, девушка, а мы вас с самого утра ждем, уж думали вы не придете...

Сердце просто таки запело от такого приветствия - я еду домой!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не хочется никого обижать - .... Скажем, слово "мадам"  никто в Одессе в здравом уме не произнесет


 Напомнило давнюю байку, сохранившуюся в нашей семье. Воскресным вечером одна из соседок моей бабушки вышла в платье с очень откровенным по тем временам декольте и услышала от другой соседки:
-- Боже мой, мадам ..(фамилия)..... У Вас же *серце*  на двор!

----------


## Цаца

мне от бабушки приходилось слышать про мою миниюбку - *окорочка на улицу*, не знаю можно ли это отнести к одесским штучкам, но раз бабушка жила в Одессе... таки  да

----------


## Репатриант

Вчера утром в маршрутке слышу за спиной голос, обращённый к водителю:
 Те два рубля были напротив прокуратуры!

----------


## мвс

Начало 80-х.О СПИДе только узнали.Я,моя подруга с маленькой дочкой ехали в 18 трамвае забитом под завязку.Шум,гам,жара невыносимая.Девочку взяла на колени сердобольная старушка,мы стоим рядом.Вдруг девочка на ввесь трамвай спрашивает:"Мама,ты знаешь что такое СпИД?".Иы отрицательно качаем головой.Тут же с криком на детском ломаном языке выдается ответ:"Спи дома,спи один". Трамвай лёг

----------


## mlch

> Начало 80-х.О СПИДе только узнали.Я,моя подруга с маленькой дочкой ехали в 18 трамвае забитом под завязку.Шум,гам,жара невыносимая.Девочку взяла на колени сердобольная старушка,мы стоим рядом.Вдруг девочка на ввесь трамвай спрашивает:"Мама,ты знаешь что такое СпИД?".Иы отрицательно качаем головой.Тут же с криком на детском ломаном языке выдается ответ:"Спи дома,спи один". Трамвай лёг


 Мой племянник в те же годы и в том же примерно возрасте однажды доверительно мне сообщил:
- Есть такая болезнь - "лежит", то есть - "спит"!

----------


## Мамааа

Меня всегда убивала фраза " делать базар"...
 - У мине невестка делает такой базар, шо у мого Бори потом неделю спина болить...

----------


## illogical.alice

нравится, как говорит свекровь: "Мне надо побыть одной. Я пошла на Привоз."  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Меня всегда убивала фраза " делать базар"...
>  - У мине невестка делает такой базар, шо у мого Бори потом неделю спина болить...


 А делать котлеты, борщ, фаршированную рыбу (не по одесски это звучало бы "готовить"), а "делать весело" или "делать вырванные годы"? 
Все это родилось у нас, а понимают уже, наверное, везде.




> нравится, как говорит свекровь: "Мне надо побыть одной. Я пошла на Привоз."


  Эта фраза, которую так часто здесь упоминали, по моему родом из давнего спектакля театра Музкомедии? 
А вообще, никогда так не чувствуешь одиночество, как в толпе.

----------


## Ma_lina

> А как же "Ой, я Вас умоляю"?


 Вот тока не надо меня умолять :smileflag:

----------


## Ma_lina

Я слышала, что только в Одессе подсолнечное масло называют "постным"

----------


## fishbone0707

> Я слышала, что только в Одессе подсолнечное масло называют "постным"


 Смею заметить никак нет!!!!!! По крайней мере во всей Украине, ну вот точно не могу сказать за западную!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Во всей, не переживайте  :smileflag:  В Тернопольской области тоже так называют.

----------


## mlch

> Эта фраза, которую так часто здесь упоминали, по моему родом из давнего спектакля театра Музкомедии?


 Спектакль назывался "Старые дома"  :smileflag: 
Авторы пьесы Голубенко, Сущенко и Хаит.

----------


## Zhemchug

Спасибо. И еще там была типично одесская фраза: "Играй, сыночек. Я  на базаре, но я все слышу"(может не точная цитата, но смысл такой). Одесские мамы и бабушки и их фразы - это вообще отдельная пестня!!!

----------


## Este

Наверное, немножко не в тему...
Но эту приятность я увидела в Одессе, с тех пор этот простой стишок всегда со мной и очень мне помогает!

_"Не печалься, улыбнись!
Ты пойми, ведь это жизнь!
Не к лицу тебе грустить,
Надо радость всем дарить!"_

Надо сказать, что увидев его на столбе, я сама на мгновение остолбенела, до того он был для меня в тот момент прямым попаданием  :smileflag:  
Нигде более, кроме единственного столба на Старопортофранковской, я не видела Звездочку.

Спасибо Одессе и [email protected]!!!

----------


## annique

> Я слышала, что только в Одессе подсолнечное масло называют "постным"


  и в России :smileflag:

----------


## AnettaMan

> Kertis, не тосикум ,а Тосикум.Это из воспоминаний мой бабушки.Жила она на Ласточкина в том доме где сейчас Куманец.Во дворе жил мальчик с таким именем и его мама ему каждый день в след кричала именно эту фразу когда тот сматывался на море
> После фраза стала в доме любимой.И даже как-то была рассказана мне в виде анекдота с одесским сленгом


 Я живу в этом же доме =))) Никогда не слышала про Тосикум... Был тосик, думаю - это одно и то же =))) Прекрасная история!!! =))))

----------


## Asasad®

> Не напрягай мои мозги, мне не нужен этот гембель!


 Что такое "гембель"?

----------


## Jorjic

> Что такое "гембель"?


 Зачем мне этот геморрой? Так понятнее?

----------


## Galleon

> Что такое "гембель"?


 проблемы

----------


## Натали

"Гембель" скорее хлопоты, причём неприятные и часто совершенно бесполезные.

----------


## Вампум

геморроидальные неприятности)

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Гембель" скорее хлопоты, причём неприятные и часто совершенно бесполезные.


 А мой муж говорит "гембелина" - в смысле большой гембель.

----------


## Гидрант

> геморроидальные неприятности)


 Потому что гемморой и гембель это почти одно и то же, но не совсем,  фирма и имеет двойное название: *Проктер & Гембл.*

----------


## Tago Mago

> *ГЕМБЕЛЬ* - крупная неприятность.
> _Панич и на одной ноге мог сделать больше гембеля, чем сороконожка, вооруженная учением о классовой борьбе.
> Событие случилось до другого гембеля, именуемого октябрем с большой буквы.
> Караул! К нам в гарнизон едет маршал Багромян, а это такой гембель, хуже вражеского нашествия._


 (c) Полутолковый словарь одесского языка

----------


## Zhemchug

Случайно к слову вспомнила давно забытую фразу ""мне поднимается голова" - в смысле перестань шуметь. Так говорили расшалившимся детям наши бабушки....

----------


## vrednyuliya

Недавно проходила цветочный рынок, что на Новом рынке, и услышала такое-вот обращение продавца к женщине, которая намылилась зайти в магазинчик, в котором продавались *погребальные венки* (а продевец этого магазинчика видимо где-то вышла): "Женщина, шо вы туда зашли, вы шо не видете что там все вымерли!"

----------


## mousemouse

в ТЦ Афина магазины 1 этажа имеет каждый свой выход на улицу, которыми по моему никто не пользуется, но видимо были порывы некоторых граждан пройти через магазин в тц и на уличной двери одного магазина повесили объявление - прохода к морю нет =)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Недавно проходила цветочный рынок, что на Новом рынке, и услышала такое-вот обращение продавца к женщине, которая намылилась зайти в магазинчик, в котором продавались *погребальные венки* (а продевец этого магазинчика видимо где-то вышла): "Женщина, шо вы туда зашли, вы шо не видете что там все вымерли!"


 А ведь "он где-то вышел" - тоже чисто наше. В других местах говорят "он куда-то вышел"

----------


## Mambo

> и в России


 А в Киеве - олИя...  

Когда приехала в Киев, у меня тут вообще море открытий было. Не знаю, писали или нет, если повторюсь - "извиняйте":
нигде, и в Киеве в том числе не знают, что такое
- бадега
- шухлядка
- вертута (!!!)
в все знакомые, приезжая в Одессу, просто в восторге от "и де мы едем?", "поц", "я вас умоляю" и т.д.

Случай, недавно услышаный в аптеке на Дерибасовской (напротив Европы):
Очередь. Женщина ломится к кассе. Ей мужчина:
-Женщина, вы совесть имеете? Очередь!
- Так я больная! Шо, мне уже и поболеть нельзя?  :smileflag:

----------


## vrednyuliya

> А ведь "он где-то вышел" - тоже чисто наше. В других местах говорят "он куда-то вышел"


  Ну-да, это-же плохая примета "закудакивать"!И только в Одессе об этом знают!

----------


## Zhemchug

А бадега, если я не ошибаюсь, осталось от румынских оккупантов со времен войны и как-то прижилось.

----------


## sngrig

есть такое выражение: "у тебя в комнате такой гармыдер" (в смысле беспорядок)

----------


## Гидрант

"Бадега", действительно, за пределами Одессы встречается редко. Происхождение выводят от испанского bodega, означавшего погреб для хранения урожая винограда, а потом, вероятно, и винные погребки-трактирчики.

"Вертута", как блюдо пришла к нам из Молдавии, хотя есть данные, что сами молдаване позаимствовали ее еще в византийские времена у греков. Наряду с плачиндой (тоже Молдавия) и штруделем стало одним из излюбленных блюд еврейских (и других) семейств Одессы. До Киева от Тирасполя дальше, чем до Молдаванки, поэтому в столице, может быть, оно и экзотика  :smileflag: 

А вот с "шухлядкой" - полная жесть! Слово-то приводится во всех словарях украинского языка: "выдвижной ящик". Дожили - в столице Украины мы, одесситы, должны их украинскому учить  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> есть такое выражение: "у тебя в комнате такой гармыдер" (в смысле беспорядок)


 ГармИдер. Полноправное слово украинского языка, означающее, как и в "одесском", беспорядок, хаос, толкотню, крик и т.п.  "безлад". У Шевченко _"Гармидер, галас, гам у гаї"_ (с). 
Хотя источник, скорее всего, и для Волыни с Подолией, и для Одессы  -*идиш* :smileflag:

----------


## Вампум

> А вот с "шухлядкой" - полная жесть!


 А как же они говорят на шухлядку?)

----------


## Вампум

> А в Киеве - олИя...


 а с чего ты ржешьнеможешь?
Олія - это на украинском языке. Нормальное слово.
я вот _постное_ не могу сказать лишний раз, коробит донельзя).

----------


## Zhemchug

> Дожили - в столице Украины мы, одесситы, должны их украинскому учить


 Те, кто "застал" советские конторы (НИИ, КБ и пр.) в период их полураспада и очередной украинизации, наверняка помнят, что по вопросам толкования инструкций и составления писем на рідний мове консультировали обычно один-два штатных еврея, не успевших к тому моменту уехать.
 А шухлядками теперь называют ящики даже вполне рускоязычные граждане, насмотревшиеся "Корисну площу" и "Квадратний метр".

----------


## Este

> А вот с "шухлядкой" - полная жесть! Слово-то приводится во всех словарях украинского языка: "выдвижной ящик". Дожили - в столице Украины мы, одесситы, должны их украинскому учить


 Даже в русскоговорящей Восточной Украине надо ещё поискать человека, который не знает слово шухлядка. Сомневаюсь, что в Киеве оно такое уж незнакомое. Просто есть особи одаренно неграмотные, они есть всюду, Киев не исключение. 

Другое дело, что у русскоговорящей части населения это слово не ходовое.

----------


## Alexandr

Скажем так, в частом употреблении "шухлядку" я услышал в бытность моей службы в рядах обоих армий.  :smileflag:  И слышал это слово именно от киевлян.  :smileflag:

----------


## Mambo

> а с чего ты ржешьнеможешь?
> Олія - это на украинском языке. Нормальное слово.
> я вот _постное_ не могу сказать лишний раз, коробит донельзя).


  Это из серии, что все говорить на русском, а это слово на украинском, доказывая, что это на русском все же... в общем, дело реально в каком-то суржике и сленге  :smileflag: 
 Точно так же, как и с шухлядкой  :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

Наверное, во всех остальных местах слово "шухлядка" употребляется по прямому назначению, и только у нас в смысле "заначка, тайничок"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

В этом качестве как-то привычнее "загашник".

----------


## Pickachu

Как перевести на русский - гыцель?

----------


## Гидрант

Гицель = *Живодер*, так обозначает это слово словарь Даля.

"Словарь иностранных слов, вошедших в состав русского языка». Чудинов А.Н., 1910 уточняет: _"(польск. с нем.). Полицейский служитель в городах, на обязанности которого  лежит от времени до времени делать облавы на бродячих собак; фурманщик_"

В Одессе слово означало не только человека, занимавшегося отловом бездомных животных, но и использовалось переносно в уничижительном смысле (профессия, видимо, была непрестижная  :smileflag:  )



> Глаза у Торелли налились слезами. Он затопал узконосыми туфлями цвета апельсиновой корки и начал кричать на одной ноте пронзительным, доходившим до визга голосом: 
> - Мерзавец! Живодер! Молдаванский гицель! 
> Торелли был жалок в своем горе и гневе.


 (Паустовский "Время больших ожиданий")

----------


## Танцующая звезда

Не знаю, может было... Любимое выражение моего мужа - фармахын пыск!

----------


## Zhemchug

С учетом значения выражения (закрой рот), надеюсь, оно любимое не в Ваш адрес?

----------


## Танцующая звезда

> С учетом значения выражения (закрой рот), надеюсь, оно любимое не в Ваш адрес?


 Всякое бывает, одно радует, всегда в шуточной форме  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Нет, ну в ответ на это на том же наречии есть выражение, очень красиво начинающееся словом поцелуй... (кишн.....)

----------


## Танцующая звезда

> Нет, ну в ответ на это на том же наречии есть выражение, очень красиво начинающееся словом поцелуй... (кишн.....)


 Грешим и этим выражением, заканчивающимся не очень красиво (... тухес)

----------


## Белая птица

Кто в Киеве профЭссор, тот в Одессе еле-еле поц... :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Кто в Киеве профЭссор, тот в Одессе еле-еле поц...


 Данную шутку сегодня могут посчитать политической. Выборы скоро.

----------


## NASTYA MANE

Ой, какая чудесная тема!!  Прочитала всю. Как говорится, море удовольствия и "счастья полные штаны" :smileflag:  Жива ещё Одесса. Читала одно выражение и хочу его добавить, как слышала от моей покойной соседки:
 "-Здрасти Вам через окно.Где Ви сохнете бильё?
  -В духовке, на верьёвке, чтоб не свистнули (там похожее слово) 
 ворёвки"

----------


## Zhemchug

Выше я в теме писала, что моя внучка (3,6) говорит "билён". Теперь мы еще говорим "пире", потому как очень его любим - больше мяса.

----------


## Таки Да

У одного мужика была "Волга". Однажды он подвозил каких то артистов в санаторий и на крутом участке дороги машина чуть не вылетела в обрыв. Хозяин успел затормозить и машина остановилась практически на краю склона, под передними колесами внизу плескались волны. Артисты начали открывать глаза и отходить от шока, на что водитель им :"Молодые люди, ви что не учились в школе? Ви  по географии проходили, что Волга впадает в Каспийское море? Так вот, в Черное она не впадет!!!"

----------


## mousemouse

- Бабушкаааа, мне скучноооо....- Щаз я сделаю тебе скандал и будет
весело!

----------


## mousemouse

- Сеня, кушай борщ, шоб ты здох ты должен поправиться!!!!

----------


## Zhemchug

Вольный адаптированный перевод: "Расстройство с бульоном лучше (легче, приятнее), чем расстройство без бульона".

----------


## Матиола

Эту историю мне рассказала моя сотрудница:
В один прекрасный летний день в одесский трамвай, в котором все места  заняты, по ступенькам очень мееееедленно взбирается чрезвычайно грузный мужчина. В руках у него множество сумок, пакетов и пакетиков (видимо, с „Привоза”).Подниматься ему очень сложно, мешают лишний вес, жара и сумки. Он весь мокрый от напряжения. Наконец-то взобрался, взгромоздил все свои пакеты, трамвай тронулся и пакеты начали разъезжаться.Ему приходится наклониться, чтобы их поправить, мешает живот, но он все-таки наклоняется и в этот момент издаёт громкий, с переливами ПУУУУУУК...окружающие замолкают и замирают, не зная, как реагировать...смеяться, вроде, неприлично...Мужчина же выпрямляется, утирает пот со лба и произносит: „ТЬФУ ТЫ! НЕРВЫ – НИ К ЧЁРТУ!” и дружный хохот всех пассажиров трамвая...
Резюме:настоящий одессит всегда выкрутится из самих сложных ситуаций))))

----------


## Де Виль

Вот вам фразочка свеженайденная  :smileflag:  ... https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8415043&postcount=960



> сбито редактирование. говорю, что мать оттуда сказала, что огонь потушен, работа сделана ((( 
> фото вне вряд ли поможет, а вовнутрь они не пустят

----------


## Аннамалия

Может не совсем по теме,но посмеялась :smileflag: чего и вам желаю  :smileflag: 
Сарочка. а шо случилося с Моней?
-он умер!
-то то я смотрю его хоронят.

-Клава, Мойша живёт напротив тюрьмы?
-теперь он живёт напротив своего дома!

- Сарочка,ты шо заболела?Шо так часто к тебе скорая приежает?
- Драсьте!?А если к тебе военные ходят,значит война началась?

- Скажите пожалуйста, на что мне сесть, чтоб попасть на Дерибасовскую?
- Садитесь на жопу, вы уже на Дерибасовской!

На пляже.
- Help!Help!Help!I can't swim!
- Сарочка,посотри.Пока вся Одесса училась плавать,этот умник учил английский язык!

Рабинович приходит к соседу:
- Скажите, Абрамович, вам нравятся женщины с отвислым задом?
- Лично мне - нет.
- А потных женщин вы любите?
- Конечно не люблю.
- А как вы относитесь к женщинам с вонючими подмышками?
- Терпеть ненавижу.
- Так какого же черта вы е***е мою жену, когда я на работе?

Телеграмма: СЁМА, ЁП ТВОЮ МАТЬ. ПОДРОБНОСТИ ПИСЬМОМ.

Телефонный звонок в квартире Рабиновича:
- Извините, пожалуйста, вас беспокоит Софа.
- Извините, пожалуйста, Софа меня не беспокоит.

На границе часовой.
- Стой, кто идет?
- Ша, никто уже никуда не идет!

- Скажите, вы не знаете, где Дерибасовская?
- Я не знаю, где Дерибасовская? Я не знаю, где Дерибасовская! Да шоб ты сдох, если я не знаю, где Дерибасовская!

Циля подымается на второй этаж к соседу-меховщику.
Звонит в дверь. Дверь открывается - на пороге Изя.
- Изя, скажите, вы-таки меховщик?
- Таки Да, а шо?
- Так зашейте своей кошке жопу, чтобы она не срала у меня под дверью!

в автобусе:
-Ви сейчас виходите?
-Да.
-А молодой человек впереди вас виходит?
-Да!
-А ви его спрашивали?
-Да!!!
-И таки шо он вам сказал?

Сара причитает.
- Абрам, ну как ты мог сломать новый стул, как ты мог испортить новую люстру. Нет, мое сердце не выдержит, ты что, не мог повеситься в другом месте?

Существует ли атомная бомба?
- Нет. Если бы она была, ее можно было бы достать на одесском привозе
----------------------
Ругаются две одесситки.
- Ах, ты старая проститутка!
Вторая очень оскорбленно:
- Сара! Я тебя не понимаю, при чем здесь возраст!
------------------------
- Ты идешь на похороны Рабиновича?
- Почему это я должен идти? Думаешь, он придет на мои?
---------------------------
- Вы знаете, я на той неделе был в Бердичеве, так там в трамвае я
видел живого Карла Маркса!
- Ой, не может быть! Шо, в Бердичеве уже ходит трамвай?

-Гога, ну что же вы не спрашиваете как у меня дела?
-Ну и как ваши дела, тетя Роза?
-Ой, и не спрашивайте, Гога!

-Хаим, и где ты шил такой костюм?
-Из Парижу привез.
-И где это, Париж?
-2000 километров от Одессы.
-Ты смотри! Такая глушь, а шьют неплохо

Поссорился Изя с Мойшей. И вот однажды Мойша, проходя мимо дома Изи и заметив последнего сидящим у окна, говорит:
— Люди, вы только посмотрите на этого урода — еще красуется из окна. Имея такое лицо, лучше уж задницу бы выставил — было бы приличнее.
— Уже пробовал. Все прохожие сразу спрашивают: «Мойша, что это вы делаете у Изи дома? Вы же с ним поссорились!»

----------


## Terra_cotta

О, очередная опять подборка бородатых псевдоодесских анекдотов из интернета.

----------


## НеземнаЯ

А я посмеялась!

----------


## Zhemchug

На днях почему-то вспомнилось: "Иди сюда, получи по морде".

----------


## StudioSelena

> Надпись на памятнике: Здесь покоится известный одесский стоматолог 
> Борис Рафаилович Кац. А его сын Моня принимает в его кабинете на 
> Прохоровской, 21.


 Какие шутки?

Вот этот памятник:

----------


## Скрытик

Очень сильно смахивает на фотошоп. Сорри если ошибаюсь.

----------


## НеземнаЯ

Причем, судя по пейзажу на заднем плане, беднягу стоматолога поховали или возле трассы, или в лесу :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Очень сильно смахивает на фотошоп. Сорри если ошибаюсь.


 Еще и явно нереален.  :smileflag:  100% фотожаба.

----------


## StudioSelena

Это всё частности, не имеющие к товарищу Кац никакого отношения.  :smileflag:

----------


## korina76

Человек-звучит гордо...... выглядит - отвратительно

----------


## Jorjic

> Человек-звучит гордо...... выглядит - отвратительно


 Ну, зачем так пессимистично? Как звучит - не знаю, а выглядит - вполне...

----------


## vieanna

Вспомнила, у друзей в дачном коллективе висел когда-то почтовый ящик с фамилией Бисноватый-Коган

----------


## Чебурген

> Очень сильно смахивает на фотошоп. Сорри если ошибаюсь.


 Да, ЭТО на фотошоп очень смахивает, но есть на 2- м кладбище несколько памятников... (смайлик ставить неуместно). В частности, вдоль центральной аллеи, если лицом к церкви, то влево, ближе к Бреуса... (во как запутал, прям капитан Флинт) есть Памятник работавшему, как я понял на кладбище Каменотёсу- оформителю. Имени/ фамилии не помню, но памятник в глаза бросается. Когда буду (не в последний раз)- сфоткаю.
Кстати, надеюсь, это в пределах темы... Кто, сорри, в первой половине 90-х сталкивался с установщиком памятников и оград дядей Мишей Водяным на 2-м кладбище?Разводчик знатный с элементами кидалова, но так красиво, по- одесски...  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

> Очень сильно смахивает на фотошоп. Сорри если ошибаюсь.


 По-моему, тоже. Непохоже на настоящий памятник.
Иногда идешь и видишь настоящие одесские надписи. Из недавних любимых на Втором - такая лаконичная "Здесь бросили якорь братья Шуликины".
Вспомнила, как однажды пожилой человек, увидев меня с камерами спросил - 
"Вы фотограф?" 
Да. 
"По свадьбам?" 
Нет. 
"А, по керамике?" (в смысле, на кладбище)
Нет. 
"Так что ж Вы за фотограф?"

----------


## Soxo

> Очень сильно смахивает на фотошоп. Сорри если ошибаюсь.


  А Дабл Гис иль спутник на что)? По тому адресу лет и лет Физ-хим институт по защите окружающей среды и человека . 
 Опять же памятник старый,  надписи свежак да  разным колером) , опять таки де вы видели памятник  без  дат рождения и смерти.

----------


## vieanna

Я прочла с удовольствием главу из книжки Валерия Смирнова, посвященную "Ликвидации",  - и вам рекомендую.
http://polygraph.od.ua/?action=show&what=news&id=22

----------


## Danil

> Я прочла с удовольствием главу из книжки Валерия Смирнова, посвященную "Ликвидации",  - и вам рекомендую.
> http://polygraph.od.ua/?action=show&what=news&id=22


 Обиженный Смирнов отписался. И стал третьим, после Бори Соколова и товарища Бондаренко из Белоруссии.  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

Обратил внимание, что в Одессе очень часто (по сравнению с Киевом) употребляют слова "чудак/чудачка" в плане синонимов "мужчина/женщина". Типа, "мне один чудак пообещал сделать то-то" и т.п.

----------


## Цаца

> Жванецкий не одессит, он с какого- то местечка под Винницей или где .


 *Не тот Одессит. кто в Одессе живет, а тот Одессит кто Одессой живет!*

--------
хоть бы кто плюсик поставил за патриотизм

----------


## Белая птица

> Ну, зачем так пессимистично? Как звучит - не знаю, а выглядит - вполне...


 Хорошенькая, только сколиоз у нее... :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

> Хорошенькая, только сколиоз у нее...


 тоже мне огромный минус девочки

----------


## W.Goose

> Хорошенькая, только сколиоз у нее...


 ой.......а что это такое?
оно как - передается? 


а девушка - прелестна.
даже бы развернулся что б подвести

----------


## Asasad®

> ой.......а что это такое?


 Сутулость, спина не прямая.

----------


## W.Goose

> Сутулость, спина не прямая.


 таки она и не в роте почетного караула))))))))))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Таки да  - *не в роте.*.

----------


## el-ka

Так встречала своего мужа моя покойная соседка тетя Клара:
-ХанИга,ты ханига! Пока ты там швэндался я тебе уже три раза похоронила!Иди себе спать! Цурэс на мою голову!

----------


## vieanna

Вот вам про Москву для контраста. Далог, подслушанный у метро, рядом с теткой, торгующей пирожками. Идет парень и говорит ей: "Бабушка, а вкусные хачапури?" Она как каркнет: "Вкусные тебе мама дома делать будет!" Я так и подпрыгнула. Интересно, что он смиренно купил, а не сделал ноги от нее.

----------


## Классная мадам

Объявление в туалете:

  -Независимо от поставленной Вами  задачи и выполненного Вами действия,слейте,пожалуйста,воду в унитаз!

----------


## Trioptium

> Таки да  - *не в роте.*.


 Навеяяло издетства:
" шо ты жуешь идиёт, покажи маме шо у тебя в роте!"

----------


## Trioptium

Одесский двор, крик с верхних этажей:
-"Леня, иди домой!"
ответ:
-"Мама,я шо уже замерз? "
С верху:
-"Нет, ты уже хочешь кушать!"

----------


## Trioptium

"Викини, виними, випусти,виплюнь, не хапай, удавися, не мацай руками, и шо это стоит?, хлопец, баришня, мадам, жлоб, не умничай, ахломон, здоровый мунышь, ты шо сказился?, рИба, бИчки, махен гешефт, азохен вэй, ерунда на постном масле, замолчи свой рот..." так разговаривают наши старики до сих пор. И это далеко не все...

----------


## Aivazovsky

а есть еще целая куча матов, которые я слышал только у нас в городе!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> а есть еще целая куча матов, которые я слышал только у нас в городе!


 Поделитесь со мной в личку, если не сложно, пожалуйста. Я "коллекционирую" интересный мат, как одну из особенностей языка.

----------


## Цаца

а как же *Я*? мне тоже в личку плиз

----------


## Sasha Sport

> Поделитесь со мной в личку, если не сложно, пожалуйста. Я "коллекционирую" интересный мат, как одну из особенностей языка.


 а есть ресурс с таковыми *?
чисто для себя обогатиться ..

----------


## Chalks

Похоже, это всем интересно. ))

----------


## Terra_cotta

> а есть ресурс с таковыми *?
> чисто для себя обогатиться ..


 Да, есть. Очень пристально изучает русский мат Алексей Плуцер-Сарно. По его имени поисковик выдаст его сайт первым. Кажется, плуцер.ру, или что-то в этом роде. Очень познавательно для тех, кого не коробит написанное слово любого значения  :smileflag:

----------


## KYTTY

Вчера возле супера слышала. Выходят две дамы с покупками:
- Ну и шо, скока там скидка получилась?
- А я знаю?!
- Но все равно, приятно!

----------


## Марго =)

> А как же они говорят на шухлядку?)


 100% !! нормальное слово , с детства привыкшая к нему




> Обратил внимание, что в Одессе очень часто (по сравнению с Киевом) употребляют слова "чудак/чудачка" в плане синонимов "мужчина/женщина". Типа, "мне один чудак пообещал сделать то-то" и т.п.


 Ага, я тож заметила ! :smileflag: 
А ещё подружка говорит : я её *своловала* на что-то там...смешное слово))))))
а фару ловить ?? а кастрюлить ? - это только в Одессе...в Киеве словить тачку, машину, попутку...знаю ещё говорят "грачевать" -подработать извозом
бэдэга - когда в Киеве это "гэндэл"/"гандэлык" или "разливайка-наливайка"привычное слово ))))) 
парадная говорить на подъезд, а в киеве это - парадноЕ

много слов знала, привыкла

мама моей подруги говорит на сельских жителей крестьяне))))) а моя мама до сих пор порой обращается к людям со словом товарищ, например : товарищ продавец !))))))))))

----------


## Jorjic

> ...А ещё подружка говорит : я её *своловала* на что-то там...смешное слово))))))
> ...бэдэга - когда в Киеве это "гэндэл"/"гандэлык" или "разливайка-наливайка"привычное слово )))))


 Правильно сфоловать (или сфаловать) - это общеупотребительный жаргон, а не только одесский.
БАдега - это таки чисто одесское. О происхождении много споров. Мне кажется, что это пошло от румын.

----------


## Zhemchug

Совершенно верно, так говорили о маленьких забегаловках времен румынской оккупации. В основном употреблялось (насколько я знаю) в том смысле, что кто-то не бедствовал в оккупации (пооткрывали бадеги). Во дворе у бабушки моей тоже была такая. А через много лет в Вечерке была статья, что именно в этой бадеге, якобы, было что-то типа конспиративной квартиры или явки Одесского подполья.

----------


## limonty

-Изя, а ты знаешь хто был Мао Дзе Дун по национальности?...
-Да не может быть!...
-Я тебе говорю...

 (Исключительно на интонациях)

----------


## Terra_cotta

На всех базарах сливки (молочный продукт), а на Привозе исключительно сливка  :smileflag:

----------


## Репатриант

имхо: словечко "швендять" очень специфически одесское...

----------


## Asasad®

> бэдэга - когда в Киеве это "гэндэл"/"гандэлык" или "разливайка-наливайка"привычное слово


 В Киеве подобные заведения ещё называют "чипок" (ударение на "о").

----------


## Asasad®

> Сема!! Ты здесь?? БАБУШКА ИДИ НАХ..Й!!!!
> Ржали все))))


 Вообще-то, когда ребёнок посылает матом собственную бабушку, это, скорее, грустно .

----------


## Брас

> Вообще-то, когда ребёнок посылает матом собственную бабушку, это, скорее, грустно .


 согласен но ведь сколько можна было?? ведь во дворе же были!

----------


## arial0072

> Правильно сфоловать (или сфаловать) - это общеупотребительный жаргон, а не только одесский.
> БАдега - это таки чисто одесское. О происхождении много споров. Мне кажется, что это пошло от румын.


 Жаргонное слово - _фаловать_, имеет вполне ясное происхождение от falos. А _Бадега_, так называют небольшие закусочные, или пивные по всему побережью Средиземного моря. :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> имхо: словечко "швендять" очень специфически одесское...


 Туда же - "швыцар". Дай бог памяти ещё....

----------


## arial0072

> Вообще-то, когда ребёнок посылает матом собственную бабушку, это, скорее, грустно .


 Не одессит. 
А вообще, с грустью наблюдаю, что с отъездом коренных одесситов (разных национальностей), и заселением города людьми не знающими, и не желающими знать его историю, культуру, традиции, а особенно насильственная и агрессивная украинизация, (я бы добавил - бандеризация), нанесли этому городу невосполнимый ущерб!

----------


## Zhemchug

> На всех базарах сливки (молочный продукт), а на Привозе исключительно сливка


 Та шо ви такое говорите? 
На всех базарах, где была в Одессе, говорят "сливка, сливочка". Особенно прикольно летом, если рядом фрукты продают: "какая сливка - эта или та?"
Не знаю, правда, как в других городах.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Не одессит. 
> А вообще, с грустью наблюдаю, что с отъездом коренных одесситов (разных национальностей), и заселением города людьми не знающими, и не желающими знать его историю, культуру, традиции, а особенно насильственная и агрессивная украинизация, (я бы добавил - бандеризация), нанесли этому городу невосполнимый ущерб!


 Вы не поверите, но первоначально Одесса была заселена не одесситами, а украинцами, русскими, греками. французами, итальянцами и т.д.
Аналогично приезжие станут такими же одесситами, дайте время.

----------


## Гидрант

> имхо: словечко "швендять" очень специфически одесское...


 1.В украинском (http://www.slovnyk.net/index.php?swrd=%D8%C2%C5%CD%C4%DF%D2%C8):
*ШВЕНДЯТИ*, -яю, -яєш, недок., розм. Ходити туди-сюди (перев. без певної мети, без потреби); тинятися. // Бродити, блукати де-небудь. // Бувати де-небудь з певною метою. // Повільно рухатися; іти, ходити, не поспішаючи. // до кого. Приходити до кого-небудь. // до чого. Іти кудись, прямувати, рухатися в певному напрямку. 

2.


> Швендяти – разг. слоняться, болтаться; (груб) шататься; (бывать г-либо) шляться, бродить…сновать, шмыгать, шастать.


 (Д.І.Ганич, І.С.Олійник «Російсько-український та україно-російський словник», 1990)

А немецкое *Schwanken* – шататься, колебаться – заставляет в очередной раз задуматься о роли идиша как средства сближения украинского и одесского языков  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Брас

> Не одессит. 
> А вообще, с грустью наблюдаю, что с отъездом коренных одесситов (разных национальностей), и заселением города людьми не знающими, и не желающими знать его историю, культуру, традиции, а особенно насильственная и агрессивная украинизация, (я бы добавил - бандеризация), нанесли этому городу невосполнимый ущерб!


 только не начинайте этот реквием по уехавшим одесситам и насильной укр-ции время все расставит по местам!!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Жаргонное слово - _фаловать_, имеет вполне ясное происхождение от falos.


 Скорее уж не от фаллос, а от фал - снасть для крепления парусов или трос, в том числе и швартовочный. Изначально фаловать = швартовать, привязывать.  С учетом морского города, эта версия представляется мне более верной.

----------


## Siroja

Разговор на Привозе:
-А что это у вас?
-Черная смородина.
-А почему синяя?
-Потому что зеленая.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вы не поверите, но первоначально Одесса была заселена не одесситами, а украинцами, русскими, греками. французами, итальянцами и т.д.
> Аналогично приезжие станут такими же одесситами, дайте время.


 


> только не начинайте этот реквием по уехавшим одесситам и насильной укр-ции время все расставит по местам!!


 


> Да, Вы правы, я - не одессит. И, если фраза "Бабушка, иди на хуй!" - это одесские история, культура и традиции, то мне, увы, этого никогда не понять...


 Очень жаль, что обеспокоенность утратой одесского колорита высказывает не одессит. А, вроде бы, местные жители пытаются ему что-то возразить. Действительно в последнее время некоторым людям свойственно видеть в одесском колорите только нецензурный или криминальный жаргон, хотя это далеко не так.
И насильственная украинизация (которая уже по счету), и отъезд массы одесситов (не только евреев, которых в свое время в анекдотах называли "ракетой-носителем" - каждый мог вывезти до десятка представителей других национальностей) - все эти процессы очень плохо сказались на феномене Одессы. Правда, что город создавался веками людьми множества национальностей. Но разрушен гораздо быстрее, чем создавался - как дома в историческом центре. 
И не стОит обижаться на тех, кто знает, любит и помнит город своего детства. Действительно уникальный и неповторимый. Без такой памяти нет будущего.
Очень хочется, чтобы наш город в конце концов остался не только в наших сердцах. Чтобы им занимались люди, для которых его уникальность - не пустой звук.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы не поверите, но первоначально Одесса была заселена не одесситами, а украинцами, русскими, греками. французами, итальянцами и т.д.
> Аналогично приезжие станут такими же одесситами, дайте время.


 Диалектика, оно конечно... Время дать можно, не жалко. Время вот только другое. И вокруг много всякого плавает и пахнет. Боюсь, аналогично не получится.

----------


## Гидрант

По-моему, феномен той Одессы, по которой мы (по одесской же привычке!) стонем, заключается в том, что строилась она на свободном месте свободно собравшимися людьми, желавшими своей свободной деятельностью создать на этих - не слишком благоустроенных изначально  - берегах мирный, трудолюбивый и веселый город, в котором каждый мог бы достойно ("прилично") жить, не ущемляя других и не будучи ущемленным чужой предубежденностью, завистью или глупостью.
Это чувство - общее и для изгнанника Ришелье, и для беглого украинского холопа, и для беженца арнаута - и было теми живительными дрожжами, на которых вырос неповторимый одесский менталитет. Отсюда и язык - смачный, образный, искрящийся радостью, истекающий соком метафор, смело берущий и переиначивающий на свой лад все лучшее, что успел ухватить на лету у всех "двунадесяти языков", сложивших одесскую "национальность".
Теперь, увы, условия формирования одесситов из "завозного материала" несколько иные, и я разделяю пессимизм *Jorjic*  Но Одесса всегда славилась своим умением творить чудеса и поворачивать в свою пользу совершенно жуткие ситуации. Будем верить...

----------


## Zhemchug

Вспоминается строчки из КВН-а 80-х: 
"И вот прошли года. Наш город богател. 
И с умными прощался он, а с глупыми - глупел.
Зачем им Пушкин, чтоб он был здоров?
Зачем им Ильф и вместе с ним Петров?
И шаланды полные кефали....
Чей так сладок вкус незабываемый..."

Что ни говори, если снесена половина центра, а город заполнен памятниками несомненно выдающихся людей, но не имеющих к Одессе никакого отношения.... Скоро мы своим детям не сможем объяснить, почему имя нашего города до сих пор не требует перевода во всем цивилизованном мире.

----------


## Марго =)

Ну смешно просто! К чему это нытьё о патриотизме??? 
Киев кстати тоже был другим городом, пока не поприехало 70% ищущих счастья и не превратили красивый древний душевный город в конвеер. Думаете киевлянам не как столичным гражданам, а как жителям города приятно наблюдать быдлятину и суржиковщину? 
Одессе ещё соооовсем далеко до этого!А если все так страдают по старому, то пусть сделают город закрытым, не будет ни вливания денег, ни развития города, новых технологий, знаний умений! Все будут ловить рыбу, продавать её на Привозе и кричать : да шо вы говорите, Изя Карповна!

Сохранить былое, это как Чернобыль - всё нетронутое, и то разрушилось само по себе...В Киевской Руси наверное тоже было очень хорошо сутя по летописям....ёпт не сохранили гады!

----------


## Zhemchug

Киев платит дань своему статусу столицы. Те, кто понаехали, наверное не только пользуются, но и дают что-то городу. Насчет суржиковщины - уж не Одесса на ней настаивает - точно. Она осталась в какой-то мере самобытной потому, что не пыталась нравиться одновременно и востоку, и западу.
А по поводу Чернобыля и Киевской Руси - это уже действительно не смешно, а страшно настолько не знать историю своей страны. Что было "не тронуто" в Чернобыле - ядерный реактор? Это он "разрушился сам по себе". Таки да весело....

----------


## Цаца

> пусть сделают город закрытым, не будет ни вливания денег,


 ой не смешите меня "вливания"         из Одессы пока только "выливания" делают

А теперь серьезно,   если вы не разделяете стенания или как вы там говорите "нытье" по старой Одессе, мне вас искренне жаль. Поменьше бы таких "одесситов"

----------


## Verooona

> Ну смешно просто! К чему это нытьё о патриотизме??? 
> Киев кстати тоже был другим городом, пока не поприехало 70% ищущих счастья и не превратили красивый древний душевный город в конвеер. Думаете киевлянам не как столичным гражданам, а как жителям города приятно наблюдать быдлятину и суржиковщину? 
> Одессе ещё соооовсем далеко до этого!А если все так страдают по старому, то пусть сделают город закрытым, не будет ни вливания денег, ни развития города, новых технологий, знаний умений! Все будут ловить рыбу, продавать её на Привозе и кричать : да шо вы говорите, Изя Карповна!
> 
> Сохранить былое, это как Чернобыль - всё нетронутое, и то разрушилось само по себе...В Киевской Руси наверное тоже было очень хорошо сутя по летописям....ёпт не сохранили гады!


 
Та я думаю, шо не одесситка это пишет...

----------


## Цаца

100%, даже если есть прописка городская есть

----------


## Verooona

> 100%, даже если есть прописка городская есть


 Дело-то не в прописке, ага?
Одессита могут узнать в любом городе любой страны, даже если у него прописка не одесская :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, согласна, это все равно, что прийти к человеку и сказать, что у него старые некрасивые родители, маленькая ветхая квартира, низкооплачиваемая работа. И и вообще он - лох по жизни. Мы любим наш город. И именно теми, кто его любит, открыта эта тема. А кто чего куда влил-вылил это - в другой раздел. А то, что Одесса живет, нравится это кому-то или нет, - видно даже по нашим детям и внукам. И у них уже возникают неподражаемые интонации и словечки, по которым узнают одессита с любой пропиской.

----------


## el-ka

ну,слава Богу! Таки жива Одесса! Я думала что это я ностальгирую по Той Одессе- типа раньше было море мокрее и т.д. А то что такой объем неодесситов Одессе переворить без потерь трудно это факт.Плюс украинизация.Тяжело сохранить дух интернационального, вольного,бурлящего  котла.

----------


## KYTTY

Одесса, тихий дворик, в окне скучающий Семён. Он обращается к прохожему:
– Жора, таки вы куда?
– Да нет, я домой! 

Когда-то в Одессе жил всемирно известный окулист академик Филатов. И вот в день его юбилея студенты решили своему профессору сделать приятное. Нарисовали огромный глаз, а в глазу - его портрет. Филатов принял этот подарок и воскликнул: "Какое счастье, что я не гинеколог!"

- Добрый вечер, Сара Абрамовна! Как ваша головная боль?
- Ой, ушел играть в карты... 

– Ой, ваш Абрамчик на лицо – вылитый папа!
– Это не страшно, был бы здоров!

----------


## Zhemchug

Одна из наших старых знакомых говорила о своем *родном брате*: "Если Вы скажете, что я похожа на Макса, я немедленно покончу с собой!"

А насчет восприятия Одессы... Пару лет назад к нам приезжали друзья, живущие лет 10 в Америке. На прогулке по Аркадии они всё восторгались запахами моря. Мол у них и пляжи есть, и цветы на улицах замечательные - но все не пахнет, как искусственное. Типа делается это с учетом интересов аллергиков, астматиков. А эффект вот такой.
Я думаю, что ностальгия не связана ни с политикой, ни с экономикой. Тоскуешь по тому, что любишь.

----------


## Брас

> А теперь серьезно,   если вы не разделяете стенания или как вы там говорите "нытье" по старой Одессе, мне вас искренне жаль. Поменьше бы таких "одесситов"


 и что тебе легче от того что ты "стенаешь" по старой Одессе??? человечество как и Одесса все время развивается и развитие не остановить и Одесса как интернациональный город принимает всех приезжих и грубо говоря "перемалывает" их, отбрасывая худшее, а одесский колорит никуда не девается он модернизируется оставляя только самые "смачные" выражения.
P.S. А чтобы у тя не было соблазна ляпнуть мне что я приезжий то знай что я Одессит в 4ом поколении и об одесских историях не от вторых рук знаю если учесть что предки на пересыпи и на молдаванке жили

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

всю жизнь получала море удовольствия от "чисто одесских диалогов",но себя никогда не причисляла к пользователям "одесских штучек".отмечали эти праздники за 200 км от Одессы в абсолютно незнакомой (мне)компании.так через минуты три разговора мне дядечка один говорит "а ты, деточка,случаем не из Одессы???что-то говорок уж больно знакомый!"...вот так вот-нигде не спрячешься))))))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

А надо ли прятаться? Вот у меня много лет назад был случай, еще при Союзе. Гостили мы у одной дамы в Москве по предложению ее родной сестры-одесситки. Дама надо сказать из околотеатральных кругов. Как-то остались дома, а ей позвонил кто-то по работе. Я ответила, что мы у нее гостим, а ее нет дома - два слова, короче. И могу поклясться, что никакой тянучки, акцента и прочего у меня не было. Да и не успел бы он проявиться в одной фразе. Так она позже придумала, что этот человек, услышав наш говор, долго еще подтрунивал над ней. И, якобы работу ей не дал из-за этого. в общем есть люди, готовые в своих проблемах обвинить кого угодно, кроме себя. Так-то.

----------


## el-ka

Я вначале 3 года училась говорить без признаков одессизмов.Как говорил мой педегог по сцен.речи от них куда сложнее избавляться чем от любого др диалекта,потому что одессизмы не в произношении ,а в простроении фраз.
А потом снова вспоминала,как это говорить на родном языке детства.

----------


## Zhemchug

Что-то упустил, видимо Ваш "педегог", раз Вы его так называете. :smileflag:  Знакомая история. У меня сестра ВГИК закончила. Тоже было проблемой.

----------


## el-ka

он очепятками не занимался

----------


## Цаца

> и что тебе легче от того что ты "стенаешь" по старой Одессе??? человечество как и Одесса все время развивается и развитие не остановить и Одесса как интернациональный город принимает всех приезжих и грубо говоря "перемалывает" их, отбрасывая худшее, а одесский колорит никуда не девается он модернизируется оставляя только самые "смачные" выражения.
> P.S. А чтобы у тя не было соблазна ляпнуть мне что я приезжий то знай что я Одессит в 4ом поколении и об одесских историях не от вторых рук знаю если учесть что предки на пересыпи и на молдаванке жили


 Молодой человек,  на ты мы еще не переходили . 

 а   понятие "стенания" не воспринимайте так буквально, это скорей образ мысли и стиль жизни одессита - выступать против закатки в асфальт Французского бульвара, против превращения нашего Привоза в один безликий гипермаркет, хаять украинизацию  и т.д.

----------


## Zhemchug

> он очепятками не занимался


 Наш математик, когда "описывался" у доски, говорил: "Ой, извините, опечатка".

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

> Наш математик, когда "описывался" у доски, говорил: "Ой, извините, опечатка".


 а наш математик в конце лекции всегда говорил "я кончил")))))))было бы смешно,но дяденька настолько "в возрасте",что хихикали только первые пару раз

----------


## arial0072

> только не начинайте этот реквием по уехавшим одесситам и насильной укр-ции время все расставит по местам!!


 Уже расставило (почти).

----------


## Гидрант

> Гостили мы у одной дамы в Москве по предложению ее родной сестры-одесситки. Дама надо сказать из околотеатральных кругов. Как-то остались дома, а ей позвонил кто-то по работе. Я ответила, что мы у нее гостим, а ее нет дома - два слова, короче. И могу поклясться, что никакой тянучки, акцента и прочего у меня не было. Да и не успел бы он проявиться в одной фразе.


 Да-а-а?? А кто на вопрос "Можно к телефону такую-то?" ответил ОДНУ ФРАЗУ "Ее тут нет, а что?"  Или Вы скажете, что ничего такого или подобного не было? Весь цимес как раз в том и состоит, что мы говорим, как *нормальные люди*, а они почему-то с наших слов жутко удивляются.

----------


## Zhemchug

> а наш математик в конце лекции всегда говорил "я кончил")))))))было бы смешно,но дяденька настолько "в возрасте",что хихикали только первые пару раз


 Вот и зря хихикали. Может для человека в его возрасте это было таким достижением, о котором хотелось рассказать всем?. Ну [U]*любил[*/U] он свою работу *сильно*.

----------


## arial0072

> Та я думаю, шо не одесситка это пишет...


 К сожалению, ребята, вполне может быть и одесситка. Только вот дело в возрасте, она училась уже в новой украинской школе, поэтому её и пожалеть можно.

----------


## Гидрант

> а наш математик в конце лекции всегда говорил "я кончил")))))))было бы смешно,но дяденька настолько "в возрасте",что хихикали только первые пару раз


 А вот в песенке "Гоп-стоп, мы подошли из-за угла" фраза "Кончай ее, Семэн" имеет несколько другой оттенок... вы, молодые, видно просто слышали то, чего больше всего тогда хотелось  :smileflag:

----------


## Василиса Лукинична

> А вот в песенке "Гоп-стоп, мы подошли из-за угла" фраза "Кончай ее, Семэн" имеет несколько другой оттенок... вы, молодые, видно просто слышали то, чего больше всего тогда хотелось


 естественно)))да и не в этом дело,просто в тему пришлось-вспомнилось))))он,кстати,старые еврЭй))))очень умный и очень грамотный)))))))

----------


## Este

> Я вначале 3 года училась говорить без признаков одессизмов.Как говорил мой педегог по сцен.речи от них куда сложнее избавляться чем от любого др диалекта,потому что одессизмы не в произношении ,а в простроении фраз.
> А потом снова вспоминала,как это говорить на родном языке детства.


 


> ... Весь цимес как раз в том и состоит, что мы говорим, как *нормальные люди*, а они почему-то с наших слов жутко удивляются.


 Из книги Людмилы Гурченко "Аплодисменты", где она рассказывает о вступительных экзаменах в Институт кинематографии: "...Я тогда не представляла, что ростовский, харьковский и — простите меня, граждане одесситы, — одесский диалект, в особенности для будущего актера, это, считай, как инвалидность третьей группы."

Мне кажется, в обычной речи, не в роли, ей так и не удалось до конца избавиться от харьковского диалекта  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

у меня соседи в Москве долго допытывались,почему я говорю что из Одессы,а говора не слышно.Где одесская рЭчь?

----------


## Zhemchug

> А вот в песенке "Гоп-стоп, мы подошли из-за угла" фраза "Кончай ее, Семэн" имеет несколько другой оттенок... вы, молодые, видно просто слышали то, чего больше всего тогда хотелось


  Совершенно верно. А совершенно безобидная фраза: "Где Иванов, кто с ним живет?" - проходила просто на ура.




> Из книги Людмилы Гурченко "Аплодисменты", где она рассказывает о вступительных экзаменах в Институт кинематографии: "...Я тогда не представляла, что ростовский, харьковский и — простите меня, граждане одесситы, — одесский диалект, в особенности для будущего актера, это, считай, как инвалидность третьей группы."
> 
> Мне кажется, в обычной речи, не в роли, ей так и не удалось до конца избавиться от харьковского диалекта


 Да и в ролях у нее этот акцент присутствовал. Но кого бы она ни играла: француженку, голландку или советского директора завода этот акцент не мешал ей, а только добавлял ее героиням человеческих красок, естественности...
 Кстати у нее были как-то воспоминания об участии на гастролях одесских мальчиков-оркестрантов в массовке к спектаклю "Молодая гвардия". Сцена ареста Олега Кошевого. Фраза звучала так:
"Здравствуйте. Не волнуйтесь, это гестапо. Извините Олега можно?"

----------


## Verooona

> у меня соседи в Москве долго допытывались,почему я говорю что из Одессы,а говора не слышно.Где одесская рЭчь?


 А к нам несколько лет назад приезжали гости из Москвы. После получаса общения одна из них говорит - ой, а вы знаете, вы так интересно разговариваете! (естессно, с мАААсковсим акцентом)... Я ей - да нет, это вы тааааак прикольно говорите!!!!

----------


## Брас

> Молодой человек,  на ты мы еще не переходили . 
> 
>  а   понятие "стенания" не воспринимайте так буквально, это скорей образ мысли и стиль жизни одессита - выступать против закатки в асфальт Французского бульвара, против превращения нашего Привоза в один безликий гипермаркет, хаять украинизацию  и т.д.


 пардон ))) исправьте все на "вы"

----------


## Asasad®

Кстати, есть таки у коренных одесситов акцент - я его очень хорошо слышу и ещё ни разу не ошибся. Именно акцент, а не какие-то специфические выражения.

----------


## Shteffy

> А к нам несколько лет назад приезжали гости из Москвы. После получаса общения одна из них говорит - ой, а вы знаете, вы так интересно разговариваете! (естессно, с мАААсковсим акцентом)... Я ей - да нет, это вы тааааак прикольно говорите!!!!


 У нас тоже самое  а еще из Костромы приезжали, говорили что гОвор у меня интересный-то не как в РОООоссии-ТО, а как котенок мурлыкаю что-то, аж не всегда понятно  :smileflag:

----------


## Брас

кстати слово "Чудачка" тоже одесское!! Вроде бы

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Кстати, есть таки у коренных одесситов акцент - я его очень хорошо слышу и ещё ни разу не ошибся. Именно акцент, а не какие-то специфические выражения.


 Скорее, не акцент, а интонация специфическая  :smileflag:  Вот харьковский, ростовский, московский, уральский, западно-украинский, даже сугубо еврейский, таки да, акцент. А одесская - интонация  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> Скорее, не акцент, а интонация специфическая  Вот харьковский, ростовский, московский, уральский, западно-украинский, даже сугубо еврейский, таки да, акцент. А одесская - интонация


 Ну, пусть интонация - не суть важно. Главное - определяется безошибочно.

----------


## Гидрант

Кажется, Евгений Весник вспоминал, что попав впервые в Одессу (в 50-е годы), был очарован одесским языком и озвучил свое восхищение одному из старых одесситов.
В ответ услышал примерно следующее: "Ой, молодой человек, что Вы мне восхищаетесь? Когда говорили раньше, так это была СИМФОНИЯ, а теперь осталась только интонация!" 

ЗЫ. Ох, хотелось бы побывать на том  - довоенном, видимо, - "симфоническом концерте". Но в отличие от пластинок с курскими соловьями и ростовскими звонами, фирма "Мелодия" это не выпускала  :smileflag:

----------


## Master_odessa

> Kertis, не тосикум ,а Тосикум.Это из воспоминаний мой бабушки.Жила она на Ласточкина в том доме где сейчас Куманец.Во дворе жил мальчик с таким именем и его мама ему каждый день в след кричала именно эту фразу когда тот сматывался на море
> После фраза стала в доме любимой.И даже как-то была рассказана мне в виде анекдота с одесским сленгом


 Это по-одесски называли Анатолиев- Тосиками

----------


## daoska

> Скорее, не акцент, а интонация специфическая


 Точно, мне москвичи частенько говорили: повтори, не понятно, что сказала... Высоко как-то и быстро и интонации не те)))

----------


## Elen A

А к нам девушка недавно заходила говорит:"Здравствуйте девушечка" "Спасибки" :smileflag:

----------


## U-gin

> Из книги Людмилы Гурченко "Аплодисменты", где она рассказывает о вступительных экзаменах в Институт кинематографии: "...Я тогда не представляла, что ростовский, харьковский и — простите меня, граждане одесситы, — одесский диалект, в особенности для будущего актера, это, считай, как инвалидность третьей группы."
> 
> Мне кажется, в обычной речи, не в роли, ей так и не удалось до конца избавиться от харьковского диалекта


 А она одесским подпитывается....
У неё муж из наших!

----------


## Zhemchug

Который?

----------


## mousemouse

у моей свекрови на все всегда свое мнение, а главное название: орхидеи - рахидеи, парикмахер - пахермахер, куплю, блакнот - пойду за ней записывать, а то всего не упомнищь

----------


## DRAT

Ну и я вставлю пару копеек.
Было это лет 10 назад, студентами, отдыхали(ремонтировали) на море институтскую базу отдыха. Познакомился с белорусочкой. Ну и пару недель она с нами отдыхала. По окончании лета не выдержал и рванул к ней в Минск, в гости. Вечером отдыхали в компани ее друзей, так она первый вечер была у меня за переводчика, по началу народ много что не мог понять и сильно удивлялся. Потом ни чего, пообвыклись.На видели они до этого раньше Одессита =)

----------


## Цаца

Когда вижу что кто то фигней мается сразу выскакивает: Вам что  "*Скучно жить*" ?!  - это одесское выражение? 

Не знаю откуда я его взяла

----------


## Este

> А она одесским подпитывается....
> У неё муж из наших!


 Аааааа, вона в чём дело!  А я то думаю, шож она так... :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Сегодня новости по одному из одесских каналов. В одном рассказ и рушащемся доме в центре города. Женщина говорит: "У нас постоянно с крыши, с фасада валится *"щикатурка"*. 
Повод печальный конечно, но ведь именно так говорили старые одесситы - а забылось совсем.

И еще один сюжет об одесситах-моржах. Диалог с корреспондентом:

-- Вы каждый год отмечаете Крещениекупанием в ледяной воде?
-- *В прошлом году - нет, а так - да.*

----------


## Jorjic

> Сегодня новости по одному из одесских каналов. В одном рассказ о рушащемся доме в центре города. Женщина говорит: "У нас постоянно с крыши, с фасада валится *"щикатурка"*. 
> Повод печальный конечно, но ведь именно так говорили старые одесситы - а забылось совсем.


 Таки да. Вспомнилась такая загадка из моего детства. Рассказывался некий сюжет, в котором фигурировал часовой, стоящий возле стены дома. Сюжет заканчивался фразой: "Раздался выстрел, и на *"щикатурке"* показалась кровь". Нужно было назвать национальность часового. Оказывается, имелась в виду *щека турка*.

----------


## MURZILKA

> Когда вижу что кто то фигней мается сразу выскакивает: Вам что  "*Скучно жить*" ?!  - это одесское выражение? 
> 
> Не знаю откуда я его взяла


 по  моему  это  тоже  одесское. По  крайней  мере  я  его  часто и  слышу  и  сама сколько  себя  помню, так  говорю))

----------


## alex333

когда мне было лет 12,к нам приезжали родственники из россии,и мы на трамвае ехали в гости.Родственница спрашивает меня,где выходить,а я отвечаю: я знаю? а она поняла мой ответ так,что я знаю где нам выходить,так мы доехали до конечной,а потом пришлось назад возвращаться

----------


## Zhemchug

> Таки да. Вспомнилась такая загадка из моего детства. Рассказывался некий сюжет, в котором фигурировал часовой, стоящий возле стены дома. Сюжет заканчивался фразой: "Раздался выстрел, и на *"щикатурке"* показалась кровь". Нужно было назвать национальность часового. Оказывается, имелась в виду *щека турка*.


 По сравнению с загадкой на эту тему в детской книжке моей дочери (что за штука есть у турка?) - это еще ничего. 




> когда мне было лет 12,к нам приезжали родственники из россии,и мы на трамвае ехали в гости.Родственница спрашивает меня,где выходить,а я отвечаю: я знаю? а она поняла мой ответ так,что я знаю где нам выходить,так мы доехали до конечной,а потом пришлось назад возвращаться


 Много лет назад мой МЧ приводил меня в кафе: 
-- Что тебе взять?
-- Я знаю? (ну скромная девушка была когда-то, не хотела МЧ в расходы вводить).
-- Я знаю, город будет? (бедный Маяковский).

И еще о Маяковском и неподражаемой одесской интонации. 
В период бурной эмиграции одесситы шутили, что строка:

"Отечество славлю, которое есть! Но трижды - которое будет!!!" - это плакат на одесском вокзале для отъезжающих на ПМЖ.

----------


## mousemouse

мой прадед во время застолий на предложение выпить с серьезнейшим лицом заявлял - я категорически за!

----------


## Andrius

Запомнилось такое выражение выражение их к/ф вадьба в Малиновке, произнесенное Папандоало (Водяной).
-Гриша,здаеться мы находимся на краю грандиозного шухера.

И еще вот, частенько можно в одессе встретить.

-Что мы мастыришь мне истерику?
Или
-Не надо мне тут делать нервы.

----------


## Andrius

Вот вспомнил тут еще рассказ один.
У родителей моей бывшей девушки, на этаже жила старая евреиская пара, непмню как звали жену, но  мужа звали Миша, и очень часто из их квартиры доносились крики ссоры, и споров. В один день, вбегает соседка Н. с перепуганым лицом, и таким же голосом произносит:- Инна, Инна! Кричт она, расмахивая руками. :-Что случилось тетя Н? - Инна, я убила Мишу, Инна, поидем я не знаю мертвый он или нет. -Как Мишу? Испуганно и встревоженно спросила она. :- Ну да Мишу, он в кухне лежит.
Не теретя временни тетя Инна, быстро выскочила в квартиру гражданки Н. И что же вы думаете? ЧТо она видела? Мертвого супруга своей соседки?
Посреди кухни, на полу в маленькой лужеце крови лежала , маленькая мышка!
-Инна, посмотри эта миша мертвый уже?! Ато я боюсь его трогать!

Вот такая истиория бывает, такие недоразумения из-за уникальной манеры гАворить!

----------


## Andrius

сяы

----------


## Ant

> сяы


 Глубокая мысль!

----------


## Чебурген

> Инна, я убила Мишу, Инна, поидем я не знаю мертвый он или нет. -Как Мишу? Испуганно и встревоженно спросила она. :- Ну да Мишу, он в кухне лежит.


 Анекдот вспомнился...
Приходит в дом "специалист по дератизации" (слово- то какое умное  :smileflag: ), в общем, "специалист" из ЖЭКа "кавказской национальности" по борьбе с грызунами звонит в дверь. Открывает старый еврей.
"Специалист": у вас миша эсть?
-Розын муж..?
-Нэт! Крысин брат!

----------


## Софистка

Разрешите видео-цитату:
Устами Карцева и Ильченко - об Одессе - Жванецкий:



Роман Карцев - "Как Одесса ходила на пляж" + отрывок из фильма "Родился я в Одессе"

----------


## Andrius

> Разрешите видео-цитату:
> Устами Карцева и Ильченко - об Одессе - Жванецкий:
> 
> 
> 
> Роман Карцев - "Как Одесса ходила на пляж" + отрывок из фильма "Родился я в Одессе"


 Да! Одесса уж не та!
Хотя про пляж точно подмечено)

----------


## W.Goose

> Запомнилось такое выражение выражение их к/ф вадьба в Малиновке, произнесенное Папандоало (Водяной).
> -Гриша,здаеться мы находимся на краю грандиозного шухера.
> 
> И еще вот, частенько можно в одессе встретить.
> 
> -Что мы мастыришь мне истерику?
> Или
> -Не надо мне тут делать нервы.


 нервы иногда еще "расчесывают"
хотя, правды ради , слышал это болше в другой стране, но от одесситов.

----------


## Чебурген

> -Гриша,здаеться мы находимся на краю грандиозного шухера.


  Боюсь ошибиться, но в "оригинале" (Свадьба в Малиновке) звучало: мы находимся *накануне* грандиозного шухера  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

"Свадьба в Малиновке" и целый ряд других фильмов при их несомненном художественном достоинстве - это не одесские штучки, а некая стилизация. Вроде "экспортного варианта". Та Одесса, которая в большей мере сохранилась в нашей памяти, чем в реальности, не особенно заботилась о том, чтобы ее хохмы понимали в других местах. Люди жили своей реальной, обыкновенной жизнью, не на показ. И именно этим были интересны далеко за пределами города и страны.

Однажды мой сотрудник поселялся в гостиницу в командировке. В данных о месте жительства он пропустил город, но указал улицу Дерибасовскую. На законный вопрос администратора человек обратил ее внимание на название улицы и тут же был правильно понят.

----------


## Кимура

Весёлая темка, ещё не всё прочитала, вспомнилось, как была в Ростове и знакомые всё время пели мне песню "Пахнет морем, и луна висит над самым Ланжероном...". Я им уж вежливо говорю - хороший пляж, будете в Одессе - сходите. Они долго не могли понять о чём я. Оказалось в самолёте есть какая-то запчастюшка - ланжерон...Ховайся. Вот, кто что знает.

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, представить себе соседство луны с запчастью самолета и лететь так низко, чтобы пахло морем.... Бедный пилот. Тут не морем, а крушением попахивает...

Вспомнилась школьная переделка (территориально тоже одесские штучки): "под крылом самолета о чем-то поет сорвавшийся вниз пассажир."

----------


## Вампум

> Оказалось в самолёте есть какая-то запчастюшка - *ланжерон*...


 Одна буковка, а такая важная
стыдно этого не знать

----------


## Цаца

> Одна буковка, а такая важная


 как говорится - *две большие разницы*)))

----------


## Марина-0309

> мой прадед во время застолий на предложение выпить с серьезнейшим лицом заявлял - я категорически за!


 Чисто символически для перегару!

Или как говорит бабушкин сосед: "Мы пьем, дабы не отвыкнуть!"

----------


## Чебурген

> Чисто символически для перегару!
> 
> Или как говорит бабушкин сосед: "Мы пьем, дабы не отвыкнуть!"


 Папик про водку за столом, морщась, говорил: нам-то партия приказывает. Но как беспартийные её пьют?...

----------


## Van der Vova

> Правильно сфоловать (или сфаловать) - это общеупотребительный жаргон, а не только одесский.
> БАдега - это таки чисто одесское. О происхождении много споров. Мне кажется, что это пошло от румын.


 я думаю слово бадега пошло от моряков, которые выходя за портовые ворота в Испании попадали именно куда надо и дальше не ходили. Сам так делаю, а шо нам надо - vino, gambos, langustino...............


*bodega* с испанского:
1) винный погреб 
2) винный магазин 
3) количество вина, произведённого за год 
4) кладовая 
5) амбар; житница 
6) пакгауз (в порту) 
7) трюм 
8) , мелочная (бакалейная) лавка 
9) пакгауз (на железной дороге)

----------


## -летняя

е-мае!!!!!!!!!!!а чисто одесское "тудой-сюдой"забыли,что ли?и еще,моя харьковская сестра все смеялась с ориентира"выйдешь у той БУДКИ(магазинчика)"

----------


## mousemouse

мой дед встретил мужа, выходящего с парикмахерской: "ты прям помолодел суток на 15" =)

----------


## Zhemchug

> е-мае!!!!!!!!!!!а чисто одесское "тудой-сюдой"забыли,что ли?и еще,моя харьковская сестра все смеялась с ориентира"выйдешь у той БУДКИ(магазинчика)"


 У нас будка. А в Москве - палатка. И оба слова одинаково непонятно почему применяются. Но теперь "проще" - везде минимаркеты. И спорить не о чем.
А еще у нас батон хлеба и палка колбасы, что особенно смешит россиян. А у них почему-то батон колбасы. Может потому что мяса в ней нет? :smileflag:  

Всегда нравилось выражение моего сотрудника: прежде чем позвать кого-то к телефону он говорил: "а его будка забрала... ой шучу, сейчас подойдет". 
Под "будкой" понималась машина для отлова бродячих собак. Раньше таких много ездило. А сейчас - давно не видела.

----------


## Чебурген

> Под "будкой" понималась машина для отлова бродячих собак. Раньше таких много ездило. А сейчас - давно не видела.


 И была ещё такая профессия "гицель". Почти как "сотрудник милиции". Ненавидели, но понимали, что необходима...


> Раньше таких много ездило.


 Так же, как и СМ, представители этой службы сейчас появляются лишь тогда, когда дело запахнет деньгами  :smileflag:

----------


## -летняя

абсолютно ни в чем не спорю!и что такое будка я тоже знаю...

----------


## W.Goose

> У нас будка. А в Москве - палатка. И оба слова одинаково непонятно почему применяются. Но теперь "проще" - везде минимаркеты. И спорить не о чем.
> А еще у нас батон хлеба и палка колбасы, что особенно смешит россиян. А у них почему-то батон колбасы. Может потому что мяса в ней нет? 
> 
> Всегда нравилось выражение моего сотрудника: прежде чем позвать кого-то к телефону он говорил: "а его будка забрала... ой шучу, сейчас подойдет". 
> Под "будкой" понималась машина для отлова бродячих собак. Раньше таких много ездило. А сейчас - давно не видела.


 
"палатка" - да.
теперь иногда еще "стекляшка".

за батоны и палки:
"Батон хлеба" - Москва. "Булка хлеба" - Ленинград.
а колбаса......"батоном " называли вареную колбасу (видимо там дествительно не так много мясы)
ежели колбаса сырокопченая - то непременно "палка"

и в довесок за "гицеля":

почему то одна моя знакомая , когда хочет наругаться на кого-то, непременно обзывает "гицель молдавский".
возраст - около 80 лет.
 :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> почему то одна моя знакомая , когда хочет наругаться на кого-то, непременно обзывает "гицель молдавский".
> возраст - около 80 лет.


 Или "молдаванский" - см. https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=7989687&postcount=1787

----------


## Asasad®

> е-мае!!!!!!!!!!!а чисто одесское "тудой-сюдой"забыли,что ли?


 "Тудой-сюдой" - это не чисто одесское. У меня есть знакомые киевляне, которые в Одессе никогда не были, но они говорят именно так.

----------


## Van der Vova

> Кстати, есть таки у коренных одесситов акцент - я его очень хорошо слышу и ещё ни разу не ошибся. Именно акцент, а не какие-то специфические выражения.


 +1 да есть и дети его впитывают как губка. Мое чадо после дня с дедом и бабой на даче вечером выдало: "папа шо ты клацаеш на кампутере, посмотри на маёва мыша, как живой и почти кушать хочет как я.........."

----------


## kotka

Да...,почитала и вспомнила что мы тоже говорили на маленький магазин - будка.Дедушка говорил,что надо пойти в будку за хлебом.А еще колбасу называли "мокрая" .А еще вспомнилась такая фраза,вызывающая смех у приезжих.Ребенка садят на качели и говорят:"Сиди-катайся."Так вот до сих пор не знаю что в ней не так,что смеются.

----------


## Цаца

помню в детстве,   когда к нам приезжали гости,  детей определяли в отдельную комнату  и бабушка говорила - *гуляйте* себе. а они говорят так гулять - это ж на улице)))))) а тут играть

----------


## Miss_K

" я вам покажу почем в Одессе рубероид" не знаю или было, но слышу постоянно

----------


## Рэй

Вы хочете услышать много чисто одесских выражений???Таки да,вы можете видеть в сериале "ЛИКВИДАЦИЯ".Как Гоцман говаривал" картина маслом...."

----------


## Terra_cotta

> А еще колбасу называли "мокрая" .


 Почему называЛИ? А сейчас что - не называют?  :smileflag:  Какая же еще, конечно мокрая (это в противовес сухой)!  Ну не вареная же

----------


## arial0072

А моя учительница русского языка и литературы говорила: _рИба, камарИ_.

----------


## Miss_K

> А моя учительница русского языка и литературы говорила: _рИба, камарИ_.


 а моя по физике _жидкостя_ и _водяная пара_

----------


## Zhemchug

Не всякая безграмотность и не всякий суржик - проявление одесского языка.

----------


## Рэй

[QUOTE=Zhemchug;10953985]Не всякая безграмотность и не всякий суржик - проявление одесского языка.[/QUOT

 Да шо вы говорите?!

----------


## Zhemchug

Таки да. Кстати, в Одессе говорили "*та* шо ви говорите?". 
И еще. При всем моем уважении к упомянутому Вами фильму, Урсуляк подбирал, чтобы было похоже на Одессу. А мы, те, кто вырос в Одессе, в этой теме вспоминаем, как говорили наши близкие. Есть разница.
У Светланы Крючковой есть великолепные воспоминания о съемках в "Ликвидации". Урсуляк, полагаясь на ее опыт работы в фильмах об Одессе, говорил: "Ну, сыграйте. Вы сами знаете как." В том числе ряд выражений, словечек и интонаций своей героини она подбирала сама в современной Одессе.

----------


## el-ka

При всем моем хорошем отношении к "Ликвидации", тексты и интонации имеют такое же отношение к Одессе как автор сценария и сам Урсуляк(минчанин и москвич). Т.е. как говорится - рядом не лежали.

----------


## Скрытик

> При всем моем хорошем отношении к "Ликвидации", тексты и интонации имеют такое же отношение к Одессе как автор сценария и сам Урсуляк(минчанин и москвич). Т.е. как говорится - рядом не лежали.


 Вы точно знаете как говорили в те годы в Одессе?  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

у меня дедушке моей подруги 101 год(и он старый одесский еврей).Мои дед и бабушки всю жизнь в Одессе. Я выросла возле Нового рынка в старой одесской коммуналке, до исхода евреев из Одессы. И чуть-чуть ловлю где наше, а где сильно приблизительно.Как Рабинович поющий Карузо.

----------


## Рэй

> При всем моем хорошем отношении к "Ликвидации", тексты и интонации имеют такое же отношение к Одессе как автор сценария и сам Урсуляк(минчанин и москвич). Т.е. как говорится - рядом не лежали.


      Критиковать Вы умеете хорошо,в таком случае предложите альтернативные фразы и выражения истинно одесские.Слабо?!!!

----------


## Рэй

> у меня дедушке моей подруги 101 год(и он старый одесский еврей).Мои дед и бабушки всю жизнь в Одессе. Я выросла возле Нового рынка в старой одесской коммуналке, до исхода евреев из Одессы. И чуть-чуть ловлю где наше, а где сильно приблизительно.Как Рабинович поющий Карузо.


     Спасибо москвичам,а не Вам,что хоть как-то передали в Ликвидации одесский колорит,а что Вы можете тут сказать,чтоб действительно поверили,что Вы внучка своих предков?

----------


## el-ka

Во-первых, я не критикую. Во вторых, Ликвидацию нежно люблю,особенно Тетю Песю и Фиму. Кстати ,ближе всех интонационно,именно Маковецкий ,выросший в старом Киеве.
В третьих, О том "как" уже писала раньше.
и в четвертых - рекомендую ознакомиться с мнением профи в одесском диалекте В. Смирнова,автора полутолкового словаря и его статьей "ГОЦМАН-ПОЦМАН, ГДЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ?"
Уж в ней детально разобраны речевые ляпы.

----------


## Zhemchug

В этой теме как-то появилось пару человек, пытавшихся выдать все, что дорого нам и нашей памяти за украинизмы, безграмотность, "дутый одесский шовинизм" и прочее. Но у них как-то быстро кончились аргументы и иссяк интерес к теме. И слава богу. 
Других тем для споров и так много. А статья понравилась. Спасибо.

----------


## Ellsara

> Во-первых, я не критикую. Во вторых, Ликвидацию нежно люблю,особенно Тетю Песю и Фиму. Кстати ,ближе всех интонационно,именно Маковецкий ,выросший в старом Киеве.
> В третьих, О том "как" уже писала раньше.
> и в четвертых - рекомендую ознакомиться с мнением профи в одесском диалекте В. Смирнова,автора полутолкового словаря и его статьей "ГОЦМАН-ПОЦМАН, ГДЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ?"
> Уж в ней детально разобраны речевые ляпы.


 Таки да, Маковецкий (и, вероятно, режиссер и консультанты) красавец (красавцы) Вот даже недавно получила предложение от моего молодого человека пересмотреть "Ликвидацию", притом, что он не любитель сериалов как таковых и исторических сериалов (фильмов) в частности, т.к.  считает, что проведена недостаточная работа в части исторической достоверности.

Смирнов тоже молодец (колоссальная работа, доступ к закрытым архивам еще в советское время), но все же у его работ есть как сторонники, так и противники (т.к. использовал выражения, которые применялись в узкой среде, например, в мореходке; уклон в бандитские выражения). Мне как-то провели ликбез, но за давностью лет не помню конкретных примеров.

----------


## Zhemchug

Так исторические фильмы вызывают значительный интерес, т.к. их сложнее критиковать. Именно от неглубокого знания предмета за давностью лет. Вот даже на нашей памяти сколько раз перекраивают историю. Ничего не принимают за абсолютную истину. И каждый раз с цифрами, фактами, свидетельствами очевидцев. Недаром существует выражение: "врет, как очевидец".
По поводу Смирнова: у любого крупного автора всегда есть и противники, и сторонники. В противном случае он просто не интересен. А "уклон" в бандитские или профессиональные выражения для одесского языка, как для любого сленга вполне естественнен. И иностранных заимствований - масса. Ввиду специфики формирования населения и рода его деятельности. Город всегда населяли люди множества национальностей. Значительная часть связана с морем, в том числе с не вполне законными формами его использования (контрабанда, браконьерство и пр.). И потом, одесский язык же не официальная форма, чтобы друг к другу только на Вы и шепотом, как английский, например. Отсюда и его специфика. И специфика книг Смирнова, его отражающих.

А по теме, кто-нибудь помнит выражение "а гичобис поц" в (смысле субботний) ? Его можно было услышать когда-то в отношении человека, поступающего или говорящего нарочито глупо, напоказ.

----------


## Рэй

А по теме, кто-нибудь помнит выражение "а гичобис поц" в (смысле субботний) ? Его можно было услышать когда-то в отношении человека, поступающего или говорящего нарочито глупо, напоказ.[/

Неа,не помню.Зато помню еврейское выражение "Май тухис сындермет"-что характеризовало тех,кто пытается лезть не в свои дела,в переводе "моя задница по-середине" Кажется так....

----------


## Zhemchug

Жаль, что Вы восприняли сказанное мной выражение на свой счет. Видимо Вам виднее.

А то, что Вы неудачно пытались воспроизвести звучит не "сындермет", а *ин дер митн*. В идиш вообще много аналогов немецкого языка.

----------


## vado

> Во-первых, я не критикую. Во вторых, Ликвидацию нежно люблю,особенно Тетю Песю и Фиму. Кстати ,ближе всех интонационно,именно Маковецкий ,выросший в старом Киеве.
> В третьих, О том "как" уже писала раньше.
> и в четвертых - рекомендую ознакомиться с мнением профи в одесском диалекте В. Смирнова,автора полутолкового словаря и его статьей "ГОЦМАН-ПОЦМАН, ГДЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ?"
> Уж в ней детально разобраны речевые ляпы.


 Оц тоц,профи в одесском диалекте В. Смирновродился и вырос в Виннице,хотя я лично к нему ничего не имею

----------


## Zhemchug

К слову, как и Жванецкий, Бернес, Богословский и многие другие, кому мы обязаны наиболее талантливым отражением Одессы, ее духа, языка и своеобразия в кино, музыке, литературе.

----------


## vado

> К слову, как и Жванецкий, Бернес, Богословский и многие другие, кому мы обязаны наиболее талантливым отражением Одессы, ее духа, языка и своеобразия в кино, музыке, литературе.


 Согласен с вами,мадам, на все 100%

----------


## Рэй

> Жаль, что Вы восприняли сказанное мной выражение на свой счет. Видимо Вам виднее.
> 
> А то, что Вы неудачно пытались воспроизвести звучит не "сындермет", а *ин дер митн*. В идиш вообще много аналогов немецкого языка.


 Твое жидовское ехидство держит меня в Одессе.Я не еврей и не антисиммит.И национальность моя- одессит.А вот такие оставшиеся,как ты,воробушки портят воздух в Одессе.

----------


## Гидрант

> Твое жидовское ехидство держит меня в Одессе.Я не еврей и не антисиммит.И национальность моя- одессит.А вот такие оставшиеся,как ты,воробушки портят воздух в Одессе.


 Я, конечно, не знаю с какой радости вы тут поцапались - оно мне надо?
Но хочу заметить, что в Одессе издавна было принято говорить немножко не так, как ты это только что попробовал - особенно с дамой. 
Я уже молчу за то, что человек из нормальной одесской семьи не будет портить воздух словом "жидовский", но он по крайней мере - хоть антисЕМит, хоть не анти- будет знать, как это слово АНТИСЕМИТ пишется. 

А если по сабжу, мне вспомнилось одно старое выражение, кажется здесь еще не упоминавшееся : "*семь раз дурак тебя нюхал*"

----------


## Рэй

[QUOTE=Гидрант;11073845]Я, конечно, не знаю с какой радости вы тут поцапались - оно мне надо?
Но хочу заметить, что в Одессе издавна было принято говорить немножко не так, как ты это только что попробовал - особенно с дамой. 
Я уже молчу за то, что человек из нормальной одесской семьи не будет портить воздух словом "жидовский", но он по крайней мере - хоть антисЕМит, хоть не анти- будет знать, как это слово АНТИСЕМИТ пишется. 

Ой-ой,ополчились.Я уважаю Евреев,которых много среди моих друзей,но не их подобие,которое пытается тут умничать те истины,которые всем давно известны.Глупые,я же Вас люблю,что же Вы так обижаетесь на мою достойную реакцию на Ваши оскорбления?

----------


## Скрытик

*Если мы не успокоимся то вам будет мало места на пароходе! (С)
*

----------


## JN

О! "Воронья слободка"! Вы все себя послушайте(почитайте свои посты вслух), сравните чуть-чуть с "Ликвидацией", а потом поговорим кто тут кому Смирнов. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Чего-то вспомнилось, туфли называли "шкрябами"....

----------


## Galateja

Хаим, выйди из машины...

----------


## Galateja

Не знаю, чисто ли одесское слово (из советских времен) - "спикульша" (от спикулянтка).

----------


## Galateja

Ну, "морячка" (жена моряка) это наверное все знают. "Она - морячка" - это говорило о многом...

----------


## Zhemchug

Службу по уничтожению грызунов называли "крысобойной флотилией".

----------


## Буджак

> Чего-то вспомнилось, туфли называли "шкрябами"....


 Действительно, называли, моя бабушка так очень часто. Но вообще, согласно советскому новоязу, "шкраб" - учитель, школьный работник. Очень похоже было!

----------


## Asasad®

> Не знаю, чисто ли одесское слово (из советских времен) - "спикульша" (от спикулянтка).


 Мне кажется, что нет. Во всяком случае, у нас в детстве в Киеве было в ходу слово "спекуль".  Правда, именно через "е". Так что, может, если через "и", то это чисто одесское.

----------


## Белая птица

Шкет

----------


## Белая птица

Шматик (чего-либо).Ну это скорее из украинского.

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Шматик (чего-либо).Ну это скорее из украинского.


 КЕцык (кусочек чего-то) еще говорили  :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

> КЕцык (кусочек чего-то) еще говорили


 Ну почему говорили? У нас и сейчас в семье просят отрезать кецик тортика или чего-нибудь.

----------


## Stella Artios

Мой дед на вопрос "как жизнь?" неизменно отвечал: - Слава Богу, плохо...
А папа всегда на туфли говорил "кОры" (или "корочки"), а на брюки - "шкАры"...
И ещё, вопрос к кастрюльщику - "шо денег?"

----------


## Screech

а вот вопрос фраза "раздерибанить" случайно не от дерибасовской пошла?

----------


## Вампум

Скорее всего от названия первого крупного населённого пункта — Дербента —по пути в Персию, куда казацкая волжская и донская вольницы не раз совершали разбойные "походы за зипунами" — "дербаны". 
При этом глагол отыменного образования семантически контаминировался с "дербовать" — "снимать мох, дерн", дербить —"чесать, скрести, драть, теребить", родств. словен. drbacati "скрести, грести", чеш. drbati "скрести, тереть, чесать". При распространении по другим уголкам России, далеким от Дербента, испытывал естественную деэтимонизацию и переразложение: суффикс -бан- известен своей коннотационной поливалентностью.
 "Дерибан" же — слово новояза, получившее распространение в украинских журналистских кругах, подвизающихся на околополитическом поприще. На их сленге "дерибан" — то же самое, что  "распил", "прихватизация" и т.п.
справка

----------


## Марина-0309

Часто слышу :"А я себе сижу не туда!" (не сообразить, не догадаться).

----------


## AmoreMio

Самый цынус..слышала такую фразу...
Ну да вы шо и коФэ)))
И таки да..и т.д

----------


## Zhemchug

> Самый *цынус.*.слышала такую фразу...
> Ну да вы шо и коФэ)))
> И таки да..и т.д


 Цимес. Есть такое блюдо одесской кухни, которое многие считают очень вкусным. Но это на любителя.

----------


## el-ka

Цимес это еще и - "самое то","так как надо"

----------


## Stella Artios

"Сладкий цимес, это ж - прЭлесть!
Но сегодня он горчит...
В ём искусственная челюсть
Деда Пульмана торчит...
***
Всё разбито в жуткой драке
По осколкам каждый шаг...
А трусливый Гриша в страхе
Из штанов достал дуршлаг... 
*(Из песни Кости Беляева "На именинах у Доси Шендеровича")*

----------


## W.Goose

> Цимес это еще и - "самое то","так как надо"


 превосходная степень: "цимес мит компот".

----------


## Sasha Sport

ну и вывод ? слово "цынус" выросло из Одессы ?

----------


## W.Goose

можно отнести к понятию "этнолект".

----------


## Глафира Федоровна

Мне еще очень нравилось выражение моего деда, по-моему его еще не было.  *"Сходите прополоскать мозги"*  применялось им, когда пытался вытащить кого-то в театр или просто своих однагруппников приглашал на встречи выпускников. 
Я его тоже употребляю :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Из той же серии "проветрить мозги". 
А еще о капризных детях говорили " он мне крутит голову" в смысле перебирает едой, одеждой, балуется и т.д.

----------


## СИНДИ

Моя мама мне говорила:"Не играй мне на нервах."

----------


## Чебурген

> А еще о капризных детях говорили " он мне крутит голову" в смысле перебирает едой, одеждой, балуется и т.д.


 Хм, я слышал: "мор*о*чит голову".

----------


## Stella Artios

> Хм, я слышал: "мор*о*чит голову".


  или "не мороч мне спину..." )

----------


## Zhemchug

> Хм, я слышал: "мор*о*чит голову".


 А еще не морочАй головУ.




> или "не мороч мне спину..." )


 А это - чтобы родители "не забанили" по тому месту, которое имелось вы виду. Вообще вариантов - море. Плюс кто-то не расслышал, кто-то исказил. И продолжают жить вариации. Наверное это - хорошо. Потому что язык остается не книжным, а живым. И даже своими искажениями напоминает нам о близких, которые нас любили детьми.... Светлая им память.

----------


## Ans

> Моя мама мне говорила:"Не играй мне на нервах."


 "..Не делай мине нервы, оставь место для инхфаркта!!"  :smileflag:  обожаю эту фразу

----------


## Alexandr

> ну и вывод ? слово "цынус" выросло из Одессы ?


 Это от тех, кто не расслышал, но хотел примазаться.  :smileflag:

----------


## Frage?

надоть уметь ни только гаварить но и писать))

----------


## Вампум

как тема именуется, в курсе?

----------


## Наталья_я

Вам кофе с сахаром или с сахаром без?-)

----------


## Zhemchug

А еще бывают пирожки с нетом (в смысле без начинки) или "без ничего". 

Не слышала, чтобы еще где-то так говорили.

----------


## Terra_cotta

Не только с нетом, но еще и пирожки с таком  :smileflag:   Тот же тип начинки  :smileflag:

----------


## W.Goose

> ну и вывод ? слово "цынус" выросло из Одессы ?


 нет "цынус"


есль либо "цимес", либо "цимус"
от произношения зависело. От того же "диалекта"...
учиться надо (оно никогда не есть поздно)
пример
"мишигенер" или "мишугенер"....из той же симфонии.
"халеймес" или "халоймес"...оттуда же...........



да, кстати еще до бублика.......

в разговорном "надо учить иврит........идиш он сам разговаривает" (с)

----------


## Stella Artios

У нашей соседки,  был муж - "на лицо ужасный, но - добрый внутри"... Обсуждать его внешность она не отказывалась, и всё понимая, говорила:
- Если у мужчины нос посредЕ лица, так он УЖЕ - красавЕц!

----------


## Bluma

> А еще бывают пирожки с нетом (в смысле без начинки) или "без ничего". 
> 
> Не слышала, чтобы еще где-то так говорили.


 


> Не только с нетом, но еще и пирожки с таком   Тот же тип начинки


 Из той же оперы (моя мама так мне говорит)
И с чем ты хочешь пирожки? С таком, или с безом?

----------


## Sv-fr

Буквально сегодня по селектору вызываю к себе начальника планового отдела. Отвечает её подчинённый и говорит, что начальника отдела нет. Спрашиваю: "А где она?" Ответ: "Она НЕМНОЖКО вышла" (Тут меня и укрыло)

----------


## Sv-fr

> Вот вспомнил тут еще рассказ один.
> У родителей моей бывшей девушки, на этаже жила старая евреиская пара, непмню как звали жену, но  мужа звали Миша, и очень часто из их квартиры доносились крики ссоры, и споров. В один день, вбегает соседка Н. с перепуганым лицом, и таким же голосом произносит:- Инна, Инна! Кричт она, расмахивая руками. :-Что случилось тетя Н? - Инна, я убила Мишу, Инна, поидем я не знаю мертвый он или нет. -Как Мишу? Испуганно и встревоженно спросила она. :- Ну да Мишу, он в кухне лежит.
> Не теретя временни тетя Инна, быстро выскочила в квартиру гражданки Н. И что же вы думаете? ЧТо она видела? Мертвого супруга своей соседки?
> Посреди кухни, на полу в маленькой лужеце крови лежала , маленькая мышка!
> -Инна, посмотри эта миша мертвый уже?! Ато я боюсь его трогать!
> 
> Вот такая истиория бывает, такие недоразумения из-за уникальной манеры гАворить!


 Разговаривают две одесситки:
-Роза, ты потеешь под мишкой?
-Нет! Я потею под Абрашкой!
)))))

----------


## Sv-fr

Ой, ви знаете, наша Сара архитектор! Она ходит по Дерибасовской и строит из себя целку!))

----------


## Sasha Sport

> Ой, ви знаете, наша Сара архитектор! Она ходит по Дерибасовской и строит из себя целку!))


 
посмеялся .. слышал и не раз .. звучит только в Одессе, не подделывается ..

----------


## Stella Artios

— Почему в Одессе всё время отвечают вопросом на вопрос?
— Ой,тока не надо мене лечить! И хто вам сказал такую чушь?!

----------


## Sun_Sunich

а ещё есть прикольное слово - МУДЕБЕЙЦАЛЫ

----------


## W.Goose

> а ещё есть прикольное слово - мудыбецалы


 новое.
не слышал.
ей ей

----------


## Sasha Sport

> новое.
> не слышал.
> ей ей


 тоже не слышал
вспомнил время вошло слово "имбицил" в моду
так ко мне девушка подходит и спрашивает "Саша, а что такое децибил ?"

там я и распластался ..
 :smileflag:

----------


## Stella Artios

> новое.
> не слышал.
> ей ей


  А у нас в классе был "Мойша" (ник такой), так он говорил, чтобы ему ЭТО не морочили...

----------


## Мерлин

- Оставьте меня жить! (Отстань!)

- Слушай сюдой

----------


## Katryn*

Когда я жила в старом дворике на молдаванке, была у нас соседка - одесситка до корней волос, так приторговывала на Привозе. И когда ее очень одставали говорила: "не надо тр***ть мне мозги, у меня для этого есть другое место!"

----------


## Sv-fr

Супружеская еврейская пара Изя и Бетя гуляет по Дерибасовской. Изя постоянно оглядывается на девушек - чуть слюна изо рта не капает. Бетя долго терпит, а потом говорит:
- Hагуливай аппетит, дорогой, нагуливай. Кушать все равно дома будешь.




Мальчик подходит к папе и спрашивает:
- Папа, а мы русские или евреи?
- А тебе зачем это знать?
- Да у нас во дворе мальчик велосипед классный продает. Вот я и думаю мне поторговаться и купить или спи?№?ь и поломать?

----------


## СИНДИ

> а ещё есть прикольное слово - МУДЕБЕЙЦАЛЫ


 Я это знаю как-мэйдэбэцэлы(в смысле, кругленькие)

----------


## lyubov55

Кишкомоты - дети

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Кишкомоты - дети


 Они же спиногрызы  :smileflag:  
Вспомнила анекдот про то, как пара снимает дачу. 
Хозяева спрашивают: а детей у вас нет?
Пара: Нет-нет, детей нет.
Договорились, въезжают. Из машины вылетают трое детей и начинают с воплями носиться по даче. 
Хозяева в шоке: вы же говорили что детей нет?!
Пара: а это шо - дети? Это ж сволочи!

----------


## Sv-fr

> ..........
> Пара: а это шо - дети? Это ж сволочи!

----------


## Марина-0309

Еще есть "Мурыжить мозги"... , только вот не знаю от куда это

----------


## Чебурген

> Я это знаю как-мэйдэбэцэлы(в смысле, кругленькие)


  В смысле:"слышу звон бубенцов издалёка"? (с) Вышеприведенное слово- очень конкретная характеристика определённого типа поведения людей, есть синоним, но боюсь попасть, у меня и так "-30" "условного срока"  :smileflag:  "Доктор, у меня почему-то яйца звенят, я феномен?- Нет, батенька, вы... " (вот то слово, которое я даже боюсь в виде многоточия воспроизводить, а то мне опять, как в 37-м, впаяют "на всю катушку" "завуалированный мат"....

----------


## Марина-0309

- Мойша, и где ти идешь?
- Делать укол.
- В поликлинику?
- Не, в задницу!

----------


## Noimage

Вот фельетон в тему.
Автор - Валерий Смирнов. 


ИЗ ТУРИСТОВ В ОДЕССЕ ДЕЛАЮТ ЛОХОВ




> Одесса – гостеприимный город, который любит беззлобно и совершенно бесплатно постебаться с приезжих, зачастую к их же великой радости. Учитывайте это, когда приедете к нам. Покупайте, не глядя, брелки с надписью «Одесса», мицы с крабами и прочую сувенирную продукцию. Но при выборе книг «за одесский колорит» проявите предусмотрительность. Не позволяйте сделать из вас лоха за ваши же деньги…

----------


## Stella Artios

> Еще есть "Мурыжить мозги"... , только вот не знаю от куда это


  Это то же самое, что "не надо меня лечить..."
Спросили мы с подружкой по-малолетке у её отца, что такое "фуфло"?
Он ответил: - "локш!"... - объяснил называется...

----------


## Zhemchug

Локшем (от лапши на идиш) часто называли не фуфло (предмет), а соответствующего человека - мямлю, недотепу и пр. Наверное от этого пошло "лох"...

И еще давно и много раз слышала в разных формах фразу из старой песни Барыкина "я буду долго гнать велосипед" в значении "это событие произойдет еще очень нескоро". 
Просто хотела сказать, что очень часто какие-то фразы, цитаты у нас употребляются с такой интонацией, которая полностью меняет значение слов. Например, "Я знаю, город будет?" (почти по Маяковскому) и т.д.

----------


## Чебурген

> Локшем (от лапши на идиш) часто называли не фуфло (предмет), а соответствующего человека - мямлю, недотепу и пр. Наверное от этого пошло "лох"...


 А помните еврейского мафиози "Лапшу" из Нью-Йорка в фильме "Однажды в Америке"? (Роберт Де Ниро) :smileflag:

----------


## Ant

> А помните еврейского мафиози "Лапшу" из Нью-Йорка в фильме "Однажды в Америке"? (Роберт Де Ниро)


 Тогда уж Noodle.

----------


## Чебурген

> Тогда уж Noodle.


  Это было в оригинале фильма. А в переводе- Лапша  :smileflag:

----------


## Chalks

Во-первых, по-моему, Noodles, а не Noodle.





> Локшем (от лапши на идиш) часто называли не фуфло (предмет), а соответствующего человека - мямлю, недотепу и пр. Наверное от этого пошло "лох"...


 А вот слово "лох" в переводе (кажется, с идиша) обозначает "дырка", что в применении к простачкам и недотёпам имело значение "дырка в голове".

----------


## Asasad®

> Локшем (от лапши на идиш)


 О, теперь я понял, откуда взялось украинское слово "локшина".

----------


## Zhemchug

Та шо ви, я не претендую на первенство древних украинцев в этом вопросе. А то счас обвинят во всех смертных грехах, как было выше....

А если серьезно, то во многих языках масса близких по звучанию слов. Тем более, в идиш - и из немецкого, и из русского, и из украинского. "Но это уже совсем другая история..." (С)

----------


## Terra_cotta

Так... а откуда тогда взялось слово "лакшовый" или "локшовый" в смысле "козырный", "крутой", "хороший"? 
Лакшовый прикид, лакшовая кича, лакшовая герла?

----------


## Вампум

> Так... а откуда тогда взялось слово "лакшовый" или "локшовый" в смысле "козырный", "крутой", "хороший"? 
> Лакшовый прикид, лакшовая кича, лакшовая герла?


 luxury  /лакшери/ - "роскошь" на английском.
может быть? :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

Оч-ч-чень может быть... Даже не подумала в эту сторону  :smileflag:  Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Вкл-чик

В Одессе думать по сторонам - это самое то!  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

ой, у нас еще случается послушать. На Привозе в молочном,дама с весьма достойным тухесом что-то пробует у прилавка.За ее спиной мужчина ее возрастной категории совершает тщетные попытки заглянуть из-за ее плеча на прилавок. В конце концов он прижимается к ней и заглядывает через плечо. Дама оборачивается с фразой:" и что вы у меня там шшупаете?"
Ответ:"Вам скажи Что,Вы ж вабще не отстанете"

----------


## Zhemchug

Вспомнилось еще выражение: "не держите меня за здесь" - вроде бы еще не упоминалось в этой теме.

----------


## el-ka

всяким детяхам из соседних дворов бабушками заявлялось:" Что вы тут швэндаете? Идите до себя и там горлапаньте!"

----------


## Мамааа

Где мы идем? Сюдою будет ближе, чем тудою.

----------


## xifedor

> Где мы идем? Сюдою будет ближе, чем тудою.


 Где идем? Где едем? Чисто одесское, а вот "сюдою и тудою" *ИМХО* просто безграмотность подменяющая местный колорит.

----------


## ХатульМадан

Услышано возле "Малины" несколько лет назад - горячей воды не будет уже давно!

----------


## ХатульМадан

> - Оставьте меня жить! (Отстань!)
> - Слушай сюдой


 Слышал такое: Не лечите меня жить!



> — Почему в Одессе всё время отвечают вопросом на вопрос?
> — Ой,тока не надо мене лечить! И хто вам сказал такую чушь?!


 Еще такой вариант:
Почему в Одессе отвечают вопросом на вопрос?
А шо такое?

И еще приветствие: Доброго Вам здрасте!

----------


## xifedor

> Еще такой вариант:
> Почему в Одессе отвечают вопросом на вопрос?
> А шо такое?
> 
> И еще приветствие: Доброго Вам здрасте!


 Ага, мы часто так отвечаем, но сами того не замечаем. 
В поезде:
-Девушка вы одесситка?
-А что такое?
-Точно одесситка!
И хохот на весь вагон.

----------


## Чебурген

Каюсь... На днях (на праздники) меня дитё доставало... Доставало, доставало, своими вопросами- приколами, я отвечал, прикалывался, мы дружно смеялись, но в один прекрасный момент, после, не помню, какого "вопроса", у меня вырвалось: шас! Возьму разгон от Дерибасовской...
 Честно, это буквально "подсознательно" "с языка" сорвалось...  :smileflag:

----------


## Stella Artios

> Каюсь... На днях (на праздники) меня дитё доставало... Доставало, доставало, своими вопросами- приколами, я отвечал, прикалывался, мы дружно смеялись, но в один прекрасный момент, после, не помню, какого "вопроса", у меня вырвалось: шас! Возьму разгон от Дерибасовской...
> Честно, это буквально "подсознательно" "с языка" сорвалось...


  "Ага, тока шнурки поглажу..." - из песТни слов не выкинешь...

----------


## ХатульМадан

А раньше еще говорили *рачки*  (ударение на 1-й слог)
А теперь креветки 
Дико слышать (было поначалу)

----------


## Чебурген

> А раньше еще говорили *рачки*  (ударение на 1-й слог)
> А теперь креветки 
> Дико слышать (было поначалу)


 Ага! Наши "рачки" и "их" "креветки"- это ,сами понимаете, две большие разницы  :smileflag:  Главное, шоб вчерашних рачек с сегодняшними не мешали  :smileflag:

----------


## Stella Artios

"Жёра, подержи мой макинтош и семочки... 
Жёра, макинтош отдай, а семочки можешь оставить себе, бо вже лускать нечем..."

----------


## xifedor

> А раньше еще говорили *рачки*  (ударение на 1-й слог)
> А теперь креветки 
> Дико слышать (было поначалу)


 Нет, те которые продавались у нас в стаканчиках это таки *рачки*, они и сейчас продаются в рыбном ряду на привозе, и сейчас они тоже *рачки*, а креветки это другое :smileflag:  Например тигровых язык же не повернется назвать рачками, они таки креветки :smileflag: .

----------


## Ellsara

У нас дома есть четкое деление на рачки и креветки. И вопросов не возникает: если рачки, то литровая банка свежих покупается на Привозе или возле дома (мужчинка рыбку и рачки продает периодически), если креветки, то дальше идет обсуждение видов (правильные, ваннамей, тигровые). Есть (пощелкать как семечки) рачки на обрывчике с видом на море... Мм, красота

----------


## cammomile

Бабуля подарила брату русско-одесский разговорник....Например пару фраз из темы погода.Сначала русский вариант,потом одесский:

-Сегодня осень сильный ветер!-Так сифонит!
-Сегодня очень большие волны!-Так штивает!
-Сегодня очень жарко!-Такое пекло!
-Сегодня очень холодно!-Такой зусман!
-Прекрасная погода!-Погодка шепчет!

Из любимого :smileflag: :
-Нам больше не о чем говорить!-Бобик сдох!
-Постыдитесь!-Ше вы себе думаете?
-Прекратите немедленно!-Кончайте этих штучек!
-В большом ассортименте и и в большом кол-ве.-Хоть жёпой жри!
-Вы слишком дорого оцениваете свои услуги.-Жёпа не слипнется?
-Кто последний?-Кто крайний?

По одесски-коротко и ёмко

----------


## ХатульМадан

Вас здесь не стояло!

----------


## Alexandr

> Бабуля подарила брату русско-одесский разговорник....Например пару фраз из темы погода.Сначала русский вариант,потом одесский:
> 
> -Сегодня осень сильный ветер!-Так сифонит!
> -Сегодня очень большие волны!-Так штивает!
> -Сегодня очень жарко!-Такое пекло!
> -Сегодня очень холодно!-Такой зусман!
> -Прекрасная погода!-Погодка шепчет!
> 
> Из любимого:
> ...


 Словарь для приезжих, за уши притянуто объяснение, фразы намного более ёмкие.

----------


## cammomile

> Словарь для приезжих, за уши притянуто объяснение, фразы намного более ёмкие.


 Не знаю,всем коренным одесситам было смешно и весело!А объяснения соответствуют смыслу фраз и это главное...

----------


## Alexandr

> Не знаю,всем коренным одесситам было смешно и весело!А объяснения соответствуют смыслу фраз и это главное...


 Именно смешно... Одесситы давно научились смеяться над глупостями.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> -Кто последний?-Кто крайний?


 Это вечный спорный вопрос. На каждую "версию" кто- то обижается, и на "крайнего" и на "последнего"... Шо делать? Не знаю почему, я для себя выбрал вопрос к очереди: кто последний? Возможны, конечно, варианты: кто с конца (в (на) конце) Просто, у меня слово "крайний" с другими "проблемами" ассоциируется, именно, с проблемами

----------


## Alexandr

> Это вечный спорный вопрос. На каждую "версию" кто- то обижается, и на "крайнего" и на "последнего"... Шо делать? Не знаю почему, я для себя выбрал вопрос к очереди: кто последний?


 "Крайний" (сделать крайним) - это "козел отпущения", поэтому и возмущаются, а последний рано или поздно станет первым.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> "Крайний" (сделать крайним) - это "козел отпущения", поэтому и возмущаются, а последний рано или поздно станет первым.


 Я добавил "пара слов" в свой пост, собственно, именно об этом, ещё не читая твой  :smileflag:

----------


## Noimage

Опять статья Смирнова за пиратские русско-одесские словари

 УРОКИ ОДЕССКОГО ЯЗЫКА:

ВОРОВАНО-БРАКОВАННЫЙ «ОДЕССКИЙ РАЗГОВОРНИК»

или

ПОМЫТО-ШМИРГОТНЫЙ ХАЛОЙМЕС МАДЭ ИН OPTIMUM

----------


## Chalks

> Не знаю почему, я для себя выбрал вопрос к очереди: кто последний?


 Обычно на такого рода вопрос от меня следует ответ в адрес задающего: "Вы". И выражение лица у него становится непередаваемым.  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Крайний" (сделать крайним) - это "козел отпущения", поэтому и возмущаются, а последний рано или поздно станет первым.


 Во времена наших бабушек этот неприятный для многих вопрос обходили следующим образом. Подходя к концу очереди спрашивали: "За кем я буду?"
И тема с обидами была исчерпана. :smileflag: 

Из свежего на эту тему. Поликлиника. По коридору ходит стааааренький дедушка с палочкой и не спрашивая никого, заглядывает в разные кабинеты. Его здесь уже все знают. Но на замечания "Миша, куда ты идешь?" - он не реагирует. Доходит до манипуляционного. Из-за двери медсестра кричит: "Дедушка, ну куда Вы, ну тут же женщины, голые."  И вдруг из длинной очереди женский голос: "Так ему ж это - самое оно. Он же это мог живьем видеть только в 19-затертом году...."

----------


## G.K.

Объяснял своей студентке из Днепропетровской области, что крещендо (увеличение громкости) на рояле надо начинать с пьяно (тихого звучания), чтобы потом было, куда его развивать, было, куда идти. Как-то так получилось, что выразилось это в трёх словах: "имей, куда идёшь". Как ни странно, поняла)))

----------


## волга

Не знаю может боян, нет сил перечитывать всю тему.
Кто знает правильный  одесский ответ на вопрос: "Вы еврей?"

----------


## Цаца

а шо такое?!

----------


## Chalks

оно Вам надо ?

----------


## волга

> а шо такое?!


 


> оно Вам надо ?


 Нет, это не то. Этими фразами в Одессе можно ответить практически на любой вопрос. Еще варианты!

----------


## Zhemchug

Устаревший вариант: "А как же?!" 
Был правомерным до многочисленных волн эмиграции. И в узких кругах тех, кто не скрывал свое происхождение, по разным причинам.

----------


## Чебурген

> Не знаю может боян, нет сил перечитывать всю тему.
> Кто знает правильный  одесский ответ на вопрос: "Вы еврей?"


 Если бы я был евреем, я бы ответил вопросом на вопрос: а что, ви мине в трусы заглянуть хотите?
А вообще вариантов может быть много. В СССР или гордо отвечали: "что ви, я исконно *г*усский!", или осторожно: "по паспорту?"... Возможны так же грустно- обречённые варианты: "шо, бить будете?" или "мне уже собираться с вещами?" Рациональный ответ: а у вас есть до меня дело? Вариантов ответов слышал много, всё от людей зависит и от интонации вопроса. Это только на вопрос: как здоровье,- один ответ: не дождётесь!!!  :smileflag: 
ИМХО, самый универсальный и "правильный" в Одессе ответ на вопрос: "вы еврей",- я одессит!

----------


## ХатульМадан

один из вариантов: а с какой целью ви интересуетесь?

----------


## волга

Спасибо всем за проявленный интерес к моему вопросу, однако ваши варианты это все не то.... Поверьте, оно того стоит!

----------


## Чебурген

> Спасибо всем за проявленный интерес к моему вопросу, однако ваши варианты это все не то.... Поверьте, оно того стоит!


 То есть, самый "правильный" ответ вы знаете, и хотите, чтоб мы угадали? Дразнитесь, да, интригуете?

----------


## Zhemchug

Настоящий еврей спросил бы: "А шо я с этого буду иметь?" В смысле: если правильно угадаю ответ. А то дальше угадывать за без копейки денег уже не интересно.

----------


## ХатульМадан

- а что, что-то случилось?
- Иисус Христос тоже евреем был, а кем стал! 
- Нет, просто я сегодня плохо выгляжу...

----------


## волга

Только шо  шел по улице и меня осенило! Я неправильно поставил вопрос! На самом деле : Как должен ответить русский на вопрос " Вы еврей?" Прошу прощения у всех за допущенную ошибку. Больно не бить. 
Принимаются ответы...

----------


## Чебурген

> Только шо  шел по улице и меня осенило! Я неправильно поставил вопрос! На самом деле : Как должен ответить русский на вопрос " Вы еврей?" Прошу прощения у всех за допущенную ошибку. Больно не бить. 
> Принимаются ответы...


 Мой первый ответ остаётся в силе и в данном случае Хотя догадываюсь, что он не тот, которого ждёте.

----------


## Asasad®

> Только шо  шел по улице и меня осенило! Я неправильно поставил вопрос! На самом деле : Как должен ответить русский на вопрос " Вы еврей?" Прошу прощения у всех за допущенную ошибку. Больно не бить. 
> Принимаются ответы...


 Правильного ответа не знаю, но вспомнился древний анекдот:

- Штирлиц, вы еврей? 
- Нет, я русский.

----------


## Asechka1984

вопрос-вы еврей?
ответ - а вы нет? (с удивлением)

----------


## Nemonah

> Настоящий еврей спросил бы: "А шо я с этого буду иметь?" В смысле: если правильно угадаю ответ. А то дальше угадывать за без копейки денег уже не интересно.


 
В автобусе просто спросил дедулю:
- Вы выходите? Давайте меняться...
- Давайте.......А место у Вас хорошее?

----------


## Asechka1984

у меня сегодня похожий случай
- Вы выходите? Давайте меняться..
- Я согласен,но только чем-то хорошим.

----------


## ХатульМадан

80-е, 8-й троллейбус, на вполне безобидный вопрос:
- Вы на Вегера выходите?
- А шо там делать?!

Своими, как говорится, ушами....

----------


## ХатульМадан

Время действия то же, 80-е, маршрут троллейбуса тот же, т.е. 8-й.
Вопрос задается в р-не ул. Братьев Ачкановых: 
- как доехать до железного автовокзала?
Две остановки ржачки, потом выяснение что же всё таки нужно железнодорожный- или авто- вокзал. Чем закончилось выяснение уже не помню, но! Доброжелательность была всегда!
Не так как в анекдотах про прибалтов...

----------


## Zhemchug

> 80-е, 8-й троллейбус, на вполне безобидный вопрос:
> - Вы на Вегера выходите?
> - А шо там делать?!
> 
> Своими, как говорится, ушами....


 Еще было в аналогичной ситуации выражение: "А шо я там забыл?"

----------


## limonty

По дороге на Бугаз (непосредственно перед ним) есть кладбище, а прямо перед ним был то ли магазин, то ли бар: сохранилась только вывеска на заброшенном здании- "Царство". Как раз возле этого здания- спуск к Белгород-Днестровскому лиману.
 Супруга ехала на маршрутке и ей надо было выйти именно около этого спуска. Она говорит водителю: "Остановите, пожалуйста, перед кладбищем  возле Царства". На что водитель ей ответил: "Царство Небесное что ли?.." Хохот в маршрутке был еще тот...

----------


## a33

> на вопрос " Вы еврей?"  
> Принимаются ответы...


 -Если *это* Вам поможет.   :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

> Не знаю может боян, нет сил перечитывать всю тему.
> Кто знает правильный  одесский ответ на вопрос: "Вы еврей?"


 Моя подруга в разговоре (если хотела подчеркнуть, что она еврейка), всегда говорила:
     - Ну, по мне же видно, за какую команду я болею!

----------


## Олива

> Не знаю может боян, нет сил перечитывать всю тему.
> Кто знает правильный  одесский ответ на вопрос: "Вы еврей?"


 Я бы ответила: Как раз сегодня - нет

----------


## Олива

Сосед дядя Рома (маляр, делает ремонты)
 -Сегодня так устал, еле руки домой принёс!

----------


## Олива

Вспомнила чисто одесский анекдот:
 - Вы знаете, шо в Одессу приезжает Альберт Эйнштейн?
 - А хто это?
 - Ну это же автор теории относительности!
 - А шо это?
 - Ну...это, например, если у вас 3 волоса на голове, то это мало, а если в борще - то много..
 - Ну можно выдержать! И с такими хохмами он  в Одессу едет??!

----------


## бессарабец

7 трамвай,кондуктор прорываясь сквозь толпу пенсионеров:
-Мальчики,девочки,шухер,кондуктор бегит!
Тот же 7-ой трамвай,диалог пассажира и кондуктора подкравшегося к тому сзади:
-Не давите мне на спину я вам рубь дам
-Шо тут за шум?
-Нате

----------


## волга

Так вот, правильный одесский ответ на вопрос  "Вы еврей?" звучит следующим образом: "А коп аид а поц а гой, а кишен тухес дорогой!". И сразу возникает следующий вопрос - Кто знает перевод?

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Кто знает правильный одесский ответ на вопрос: "Вы еврей?"


 С моей точки зрения, правильных ответов три:
1 А Вы?
2 А почему Вы спрашиваете?
3 Увы!
Последний можно трактовать в нужном для отвечающего ракурсе  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Не знаю может боян, нет сил перечитывать всю тему.
> Кто знает правильный  одесский ответ на вопрос: "Вы еврей?"


 Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но где вы видели настоящего одессита, который отвечая на ЛЮБОЙ вопрос, заранее знает, что он должен сказать? В том-то и цимес, что ответ приходит на язык одновременно с вопросом в ухо, и потому отвечают не "как правильно", а "как надо"!
Именно эти наши экспромты так восхищают тех, кто не отсюда.. и именно поэтому мы так всегда трудно усваивали Программу КПСС и Устав внутренней службы :smileflag: .

----------


## Чебурген

> Так вот, правильный одесский ответ на вопрос  "Вы еврей?" звучит следующим образом: "А коп аид а поц а гой, а кишен тухес дорогой!". И сразу возникает следующий вопрос - Кто знает перевод?


 Никогда не видел, чтобы в Одессе на этот вопрос отвечали стихами на идише- суржике  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Напомнило старый анекдот о то, как а гой учил идиш. Выучил несколько слов. 
И на вопросы знакомых, как ему это удалось, отвечал, указывая на свою голову: "Все очень просто. Тухес надо иметь."

----------


## Скрытик

> Чем закончилось выяснение уже не помню, но! Доброжелательность была всегда!


 100%. Как сейчас помню. Лето 1980 года, пора абитуры. Мой в будущем сокурсник выходит из главного корпуса ОГУ, с целью оплатить курсы предварительной подготовки и общагу на их период на Главпочтамте. Остановив первого прохожего он спрашивает как это сделать. На что тот очень подробно объясняет - вот тут за углом остановка 3го трамвая, едешь до ЖД вокзала, там пересаживаешься на 28й трамвай, доезжаешь до конечной, пересаживаешься на 2й троллейбус и через какое-то время остановка прямо напротив требуемой точки останова. И он проехал все это  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну посылают же москвичи приезжих покататься между трех вокзалов. Чем мы хуже?
Между прочим о доброжелательности: одно время моя тетка жила возле автовокзала, а работала - у ж/д. На работу надо было к 5 утра. "Пойманные таксисты" гиляли цены, как для приезжих. Услышав "родную рэчь", переходили на чистый мат по поводу упущенной выгоды и уезжали. Так что быстро добраться ей было очень сложно.

----------


## Asasad®

> "Пойманные таксисты" *гиляли* цены, как для приезжих.


 А слово "гиляли" - это типично одесское?

----------


## Asechka1984

Наверняка ДАААА

*ГИЛИТЬ* - поднимать. Выражение берет начало от слова «гиль», что на блатном жаргоне означает «мятеж».
У меня голова лопалась, а молдаване в наглую потихоньку гилили цены и с них брали пример наши деревенские винзаводы, продукцией которых стоило поить исключительно Рому для экономии на гранате.

----------


## Terra_cotta

Я все же думаю, что "гилити" это украинизм, а не типично одесское.

----------


## Zhemchug

Еще как вариант происхождения "Проше пана до гіляки". 
Гілка, гіляка - высокая ветка, на которой и повесить можно. Происхождение  скорее всего украинское. Но кто сказал, что одесский язык имеет только один первоисточник?

----------


## G.K.

> Так вот, правильный одесский ответ на вопрос  "Вы еврей?" звучит следующим образом: "А коп аид а поц а гой, а кишен тухес дорогой!" И сразу возникает следующий вопрос - Кто знает перевод?


 Я не еврей (по крайней мере, большей частью), но нахвататься таки успел. Должно быть что-то вроде "еврейская голова, гоевский ***, целовать тухес". Только подозреваю, что оно жутко безграмотно- вторая часть скорее должна быть "киш мен тухес" - поцелуй меня, так сказать). Да и первая часть выглядит так, как будто еврей - национальный мазохист. Если на вопрос отвечает еврей, то, как для него, стоит "коп" и "поц" поменять местами) Правда, после этого ему могут устроить погром)

ЗЫ. А правильный ответ на вопрос "Вы еврей?" - "А вы антисемит?".

----------


## G.K.

> Но кто сказал, что одесский язык имеет только один первоисточник?


 Одесский язык на самом деле сложен из языков всех народов, когда-либо в Одессе проживавших. Так что, украинское влияние очень сильно.

----------


## волга

> Должно быть что-то вроде "еврейская голова, гоевский ***, целовать тухес"


 Все правильно! " Голова еврейскаяя, член русский (не обрезанный)  целуй жопу, дорогой!" Это чисто одесский фольклор. Так говорил мой отец, он родился на Колонтаевской угол Ризовской, и всю жизнь проработал в ателье закройщиком. А кто раньше работал  в ателье?...

----------


## Вампум

> . Так говорил мой отец, он родился на Колонтаевской угол Ризовской, и всю жизнь проработал в ателье закройщиком. *А кто раньше работал  в ателье*?...


 дайте угадать... шо, таки Ваш дедушка? :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Так говорил мой отец, он родился на Колонтаевской угол Ризовской, и всю жизнь проработал в ателье закройщиком. А кто раньше работал  в ателье?...


 Кстати, в фотоателье тоже...  :smileflag:

----------


## Дорофея

на картофель в мундирах часто говорят мундирка, свари мундирку  :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

:smileflag: А ещё фрукта и консерва

----------


## Олива

А соседка говорила папе:
 - Саша, вам надо обязательно носить костюм - вы же работаете междО люди!

----------


## Олива

> на картофель в мундирах часто говорят мундирка, свари мундирку


  А копчёная рыба - копчёнка!

----------


## Олива

А та же соседка, когда на кого-то ругалась, кричала "турка кусок или придурка кусок!"

----------


## Zhemchug

> А ещё фрукта и консерва


 Сколько ценников видела с надписью "консерва импортная". Но это все же, по-моему - просто безграмотность. А фрукта - да. Особенно часто употребляли в отношении гущи из компота. Да и о свежих фруктах тоже.

----------


## Alexandr

"Мундирка" и "копченка" уж ни как не одессизмы. А "фрукта" - согласен.

----------


## Олива

У нас в Одессе есть выражение - "занять денег"; оно имеет два значения - занять кому-то или занять у кого-то, вспомнила по этому поводу одесский анекдот:
 - Миша,  где вы с утра пораньше идёте?
 - В банк, хочу занять немного денег.
 - Себе или банку?
 - А шо, я так плохо вигляжу???
 :smileflag:

----------


## Tolstyj

70-е годы. Одесская школа. Набирают школьный хор. Прослушивание проходит одесская девочка Соня, неизменно кучерявая, с НАШЕЙ фигурой и выдающимся профилем (в простонародье ШНОЦЕРОМ). Судьба сложилась так, что ей на прослушивании достался фрагмент песни, в которой не было звука "р", Сонечка прекрасно исполняла, всем понравилось и ее взяли. 
Торжественный концерт, приглашенные люди из Горкома и Обкома. Хор стоит по стойке "смирно", Сонечка солирует. 
Когда Сонечка пропела "Эй, хаГашо в стГане Совецкой жить", худрук понял, что ему таки пора сушить сухари и паковать смену белья на трое суток.

----------


## Олива

Снился ты мне в бессонную ночь!
 :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

Когда-то на углу Ленина и Бебеля стоял дядя Миша(может, кто-то  помнит?) и продавал пирожки с ливером

- Скажите, с чем у вас пирожки?

- С мясом и с любовью!
 :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

На 7-м продавец  в контейнере с юбками кричит очень полной женщине:

- Девушка, идите сюда, ЕСТЬ РАЗМЕР!

----------


## Ti(Na)

Такая вот картина маслом господа!!!

----------


## Дикая кошка

У меня папа говорит " он уже бегит", а не "бежит". По словам мамы, это "пересыпское" слово. Были сомнения, но когда встретила одессита средних лет с таким же словом - улыбнулась, таки да!

----------


## Чебурген

> Такая вот картина маслом господа!!!


  Я это в первый раз услышал в кино от Гоцмана, а не в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## Stella Artios

Тут много чего есть  :smileflag: 

http://www.xela.ru/2009/05/bolshaya-raznica-kapitulyaciya/

----------


## Олива

> У меня папа говорит " он уже бегит", а не "бежит". По словам мамы, это "пересыпское" слово. Были сомнения, но когда встретила одессита средних лет с таким же словом - улыбнулась, таки да!


  :smileflag:  мой дяд тоже говорит "бегит" и я, представьте, тоже ему говорю, что это в нём говорит его пересыпская составляющая :smileflag:  Хотя он уже лет 20 не живёт на Пересыпи.

----------


## Menada

А мой дедуля на мой вопрос скуучно,што мне делать? когда я малеча была говорил -
 " пукать и бегать"  - интересно так кто-то ещё говорил?))
А ещё - "ветер под носом есть?" - когда чай горячий
 и "Мне до сраци кари очи!" 
 "малахольные" и "хламидницы" - на всех соседок)),
 "химины куры" 
 игде мои "цейсы"?
и много чего ещё, ща и не вспомню

----------


## Zhemchug

> А мой дедуля на мой вопрос скуучно,што мне делать? когда я малеча была говорил -
>  " пукать и бегать"  - интересно так кто-то ещё говорил?))
> А ещё - "ветер под носом есть?" - когда чай горячий
>  и "Мне до сраци кари очи!" 
>  "малахольные" и "хламидницы" - на всех соседок)),
>  "химины куры" 
>  игде мои "цейсы"?
> и много чего ещё, ща и не вспомню


 Все эти выражения слышала и помню, правда некоторые в более непечатной форме (№1). С небольшим уточнением: не очень основательных и не очень состоятельных людей называли *халамидниками*, а к "химині кури" обычно добавляли "мотрині яйця" в смысле обмана, фантазии, выдумки или желания ввести кого-то в заблуждение.

----------


## ov!_promo

Интересно, коверканье окончания, например, сейчас непроизвольно сказал "попал под дождинУ" наше или имеет другие корни.

----------


## Ellsara

> Интересно, коверканье окончания, например, сейчас непроизвольно сказал "попал под дождинУ" наше или имеет другие корни.


 В данном случае, имеет другие корни. Как бы не хотелось отнести подобное коверканье к многообразной и интересной  речи, присущей Одессе.
Без обид

----------


## Alexandr

> А мой дедуля на мой вопрос скуучно,што мне делать? когда я малеча была говорил -
>  " пукать и бегать"  - интересно так кто-то ещё говорил?))
> А ещё - "ветер под носом есть?" - когда чай горячий
>  и "Мне до сраци кари очи!" 
>  "малахольные" и "хламидницы" - на всех соседок)),
>  "химины куры" 
>  игде мои "цейсы"?
> и много чего ещё, ща и не вспомню


 И вот причем здесь Одессизмы?

----------


## Цаца

> А мой дедуля ...
> А ещё - "ветер под носом есть?" - когда чай горячий


 ой, мой дедуля тож такое говорил

----------


## Скрытик

> ой, мой дедуля тож такое говорил


 Это абсолютно не одессизм, слышал такое очень далеко от Одессы.

----------


## Цаца

> Это абсолютно не одессизм, слышал такое очень далеко от Одессы.


 Ну как хотите  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> Ну как хотите


 Я не в Одессе (в Киеве) из всего перечисленного *Alexandr*`ом слышал только слово "малахольный".

----------


## Alexandr

> Я не в Одессе (в Киеве) из всего перечисленного *Alexandr*`ом слышал только слово "малахольный".


 "Ветер под носом" и в Москве говорят. Хламидник - пол севера. И т.д.

----------


## Марина-0309

Давно правда было, но когда только купили дачу на причале (там как коммуналка), у нас был сосед Тосик, настоящий старый одессит.
Первый день гудели до утра...
Спускаюсь вниз, а Тосик стоит в проходи в орет на весь причал: "Вы представляете, они только заехали, а я уже всю ночь не спал!!!!"))))

----------


## Олива

Одесский анекдот советских времён:
Выходят два одессита после дождя на улицу, смотрят - на небе радуга
 - Сёма, как тебе нравится - на это у них деньги есть!

Все эти выражения  вспоминаются из детства... Сейчас такое слышишь очень редко...
Помню, бабушка говорила кому-то о зазнавшейся соседке: каждая сосиска мечтает стать колбасой!

Были как-то давно в гостях у бабушкиной подруги, Наты Лазаревны. Приходит её муж с работы и стоит в дверях с нами разговаривает. Она ему:
 - Миша, ну что ты стоишь? Дай жопе (пардон) место - у нас ещё Лялечка не замужем!
 :smileflag: 

Помню, жили на Базарной -уг. Советской Армии две старенькие сестры, их все называли бабки-плакальщицы - они ходили на похороны к знакомым и незнакомым и рыдали навзрыд. Когда я в детстве  плакала, бабушка мне всегда говорила: ты что, хочешь стать бабкой-плакальщицей? И я тут же переставала :smileflag: 

На все праздники к нам приходила в гости соседка, Вера Емельяновна, одинокая, очень полная и болезненная женщина; она после войны работала в порту грузчицей! Понятно, что и выражалась она в связи с этим крепко  :smileflag:  Но я не об этом. Моя мама старалась её накормить повкуснее и всегда накладывала ей полную тарелку. И соседка уже  традиционно "возмущалась":
- Жанночка, что вы мне столько наложили? Я же не студебеккер!
(причем здесь студебеккер - непонятно, но мы все всегда смеялись  :smileflag:  )

Когда бабушка приходила с базара, её подкарауливала соседка и начинала скурпулезно допрашивать
 - А почем вы брали то? а почем это? А сколько вы всего купили? А сколько потратили?
(Как я сейчас понимаю, она была просто любопытной), а бабушка возмущалась
 - Риммочка, вы ещё фасольку у меня в супе посчитайте! :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

В который раз убеждаюсь, чтобы говорить "по- одесски", не обязательнго коверкать слова или выражаться на каком- то еврейско- украинском суржике, достаточно весело и метко сочетать слова  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Сегодня почему-то вспомнилась фраза: "На это я имею время". Употреблялась как мягкая форма отказа. Т.е. я не буду делать этого сейчас.

----------


## G.K.

> - Жанночка, что вы мне столько наложили? Я же не студебеккер!
> 
> (причем здесь студебеккер - непонятно, но мы все всегда смеялись  )


 Как это, непонятно?  :smileflag: 
Студебеккер - марка автомобилей, знаменитая своими ОГРОМНЫМИ фурами.  :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

А ещё я слышала на Соборке разговор двух пожилых женщин:
 - А может, познакомить тебя с Николай Петровичем? У него квартирая самостоятельная и пенсия военная..
- Ой, снился мне твой Николай Петрович... в бессонную ночь!
 :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

> Как это, непонятно? 
> Студебеккер - марка автомобилей, знаменитая своими ОГРОМНЫМИ фурами.


 Понятно, просто можно было сказать - я не лошадь, например :smileflag: 
Кстати, студебеккер, судя по всему, и бензина, наверное, много "кушает"

----------


## G.K.

> Понятно, просто можно было сказать - я не лошадь, например


 Но ведь, в студебеккер влазит больше!

----------


## Олива

А эта история не содержит сочных выражений, а как раз об одесских штучках.
 Когда-то в школах учебники выдавались из школьного фонда, переходили из года в год. И вот учит мама одного шестиклассника вместе с сыном стихотворение как раз по такому учебнику б/у. Учат они весь вечер. На следующий день сын приносит двойку именно за стихотворение - оказывается, бОльшая часть текста была на другой странице... Сын плачет, мама не теряется и рисует на странице с невыученными стихами (ну, не от большого ума, конечно) огромный, на всю страницу, мужской орган! И пишет записку:
Уважаемая учительница! Прошу исправить моему сыну двойку на пятерку, потому что пока всё было прилично - он выучил, а там, где нарисованы неприличности мы учить принципиально не будем!

----------


## Олива

> Но ведь, в студебеккер влазит больше!


  :smileflag:  как я теперь понимаю, то да!

----------


## @NDREY_vse ravno

вчера на Соборке сидит дедушка на лавочке, мимо проходит другой с спрашивает у сидящего сигарету....
звучит пауза в три секунды и сидящий дедушка выдает фразу: "Иди на...."
У просящего замешательство легкое, он смотрит на дедушку, а тот ему сигарету протягивает, оказалось, что ему лень со скамейки вставать было и он его так к себе подозвал

----------


## Zhemchug

Приходит как-то наш сотрудник на работу и спрашивает:
-- Ребята, а что такое "зай гизинт?"
-- Ну это пожелание удачи, счастья, всех благ и т.д.
Ушел он очень расстроенным. Оказалось: подвозил вечером стааааренького дедушку. Не взял с него ничего. А дедушка, отблагодарив водителя вышеозначенной фразой, в ответ от него услышал тираду матом. Ну не разобрался человек в тонкостях диалекта. О чем потом долго сожалел....

----------


## волга

> -- Ребята, а что такое "зай гизинт?"


 Как бы более правильно " зай гезунт".

----------


## Zhemchug

Хотите "навязать новую дискуссию" ? 
Я знаю, как правильно, а он спросил, как расслышал.

----------


## волга

> Хотите "навязать новую дискуссию" ?


 Дискуссию о чем? Что Ваш Идиш лучше моего? Так я умываю руки...

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, а еще есть фраза "я сматываю удочки".

----------


## Чебурген

> Что Ваш Идиш лучше моего? Так я умываю руки...


  Ой, вот это чисто наше, одесское :smileflag:  Чья коммунальная квартира на ВИсоком переулке дороже стоит, если её сдать арабам с хорошим евроремонтом, и мы там, на минуточку, вставили стёкла...

----------


## Zhemchug

Браво!!! 
Но, если мне с кем-то не изменяет память, на Високом переулке таки да не было коммунальных квартир? Без удобств были. Но комунны.... Моя семья жила на Лазарева угол Высокий *с 1921 года по 1983*.  На уникальных условиях - *поднанимателя.* Деду *удалось* в 1921 году снять квартиру, находившуюся весь период существования Союза в *частной собственности* у хозяйки. Вокруг одни люди уезжали на ПМЖ, у других конфисковали имущество. И только одна наша парадная во всем доме продолжала принадлежать хозяйке. И это было ой как не смешно. Ни прописаться, ни приватизировать, ни продать.
В конце концов бросили ее и вдоволь пожили втроем - вшестером в однокомнатной хрущебе.

----------


## Чебурген

> Браво!!! 
> Но, если мне с кем-то не изменяет память, на Високом переулке таки да не было коммунальных квартир? Без удобств были. Но комунны.... Моя семья жила на Лазарева угол Высокий *с 1921 года по 1983*.  На уникальных условиях - *поднанимателя.* Деду *удалось* в 1921 году снять квартиру, находившуюся весь период существования Союза в *частной собственности* у хозяйки. Вокруг одни люди уезжали на ПМЖ, у других конфисковали имущество. И только одна наша парадная во всем доме продолжала принадлежать хозяйке. И это было ой как не смешно. Ни прописаться, ни приватизировать, ни продать.
> В конце концов бросили ее и вдоволь пожили втроем - вшестером в однокомнатной хрущебе.


 Хм... Мне повезло больше... Я родился и жил до 7 лет на Болгарской, 75-й номер (спалил хату...) А потом мы, в 72-м, "получили квартиру" на Черёмушках, это *событие*, через много лет "очереди"! Мамина тётя, моя "двоюродная бабушка" жила на "Малорасейской" (Лазарева), сорри, номер не помню, а родственники (типа крёстные по бабушкиной линии) в том самом ВИсоком переулке (Гефта, если не ошибаюсь? :smileflag: ) В общем, мне тот "квадрат" очень знакомый  :smileflag:  Я ещё дедушку типа двоюродного (маминого дядю) с Михайловской не вспоминал...  :smileflag:  Вот его бы послушать- это да!... Эх... Эти его слова, да с той интонацией... Никто сейчас не воспроизведёт....  Простой одесский пацан... Оставлял Одессу в октябре 41-го в составе местного погранотряда, потом с тем же погранотрядом в апреле 44-го возвращался... Между этими двумя датами в Керченском десанте оказался, на Кавказе... Два "Красных знамени", "Отечественная война" (добрежневская, потом ещё вторая), "За отвагу"...
Блин... Но по русскому языку он был - двоешник!  :smileflag:  Букву "ы" не знал  :smileflag:  "Ви мине это не рассказиваите..."(с)
Я и без вас это знаю (с)
Неизвестных ему мужчин и женщин он называл: шо за чЮдак, и шо за чЮдачка?  :smileflag:  Для моей мамы он был отцом (мой дед родной умер, когда маме было 6 лет, ещё до войны), а мне как бы родным дедушкой. Как сейчас помню, когда мы с ним гуляли в парке Ильича (1-е кладбище), любил я кататься на таких "педальных" машинках  :smileflag: , "деда" мне всегда говорил: давай, крути педали, учись, а то будешь, как я, дырки сверлить (он слесарем работал на Январке, но на тот момент был уже на пенсии).

----------


## Zhemchug

В этой теме давно не появлялась девушка по ником "Старая Яхна" - тоже с нашего "хутора". А то мы бы сейчас собрали земляков. А Высокий во времена нашего детства был Лопатто. Но наши бабушки все равно называли эти улицы Хуторская, Болгарская, Степовая, *Малороссийская* (интересно почему *только* ее "взад не переименовали")? А когда они поумирали, названия вернули. Только помнить их почти некому....
Еще не могу вспомнить, как бабушка называла кинотеатр "Зирка", кажется "Зеркало жизни" или что-то в этом роде....

----------


## Чебурген

> А Высокий во времена нашего детства был Лопатто.


 Упс... Сорри, перепутал. Да, действительно, Лопатто, а не Гефта, "Всё смешалось в доме Облонских" (с)
Он для меня всё равно "ВИсокий"  :smileflag: 
"...где рождение справляют и навеки провожают всем двором" (с)

----------


## Sv-fr

> Вспомнила чисто одесский анекдот:
>  - Вы знаете, шо в Одессу приезжает Альберт Эйнштейн?
>  - А хто это?
>  - Ну это же автор теории относительности!
>  - А шо это?
>  - Ну...это, например, если у вас 3 волоса на голове, то это мало, а если в борще - то много..
>  - Ну можно выдержать! И с такими хохмами он  в Одессу едет??!


 -Изя, ты слышал как поёт Паваротти?
-Нет.
-И не слушай. Он совсем не умеет петь и у него нет голоса!
-А ты что, его слышал?
-Нет, мне Рабинович напел

----------


## ХатульМадан

> -Изя, ты слышал как поёт Паваротти?
> ...


 -Нет, мне Рабинович напел *по телефону.* (теперь фраза закончена)
А т.к. анек времен ну ооочень древних и телефоны в то время обеспечивали передачу голоса сквозь преграду из шорохов и прочих шумов, то голос копирующего Паваротти можете представить сами

----------


## Sv-fr

> -Нет, мне Рабинович напел *по телефону.* (теперь фраза закончена)
> А т.к. анек времен ну ооочень древних и телефоны в то время обеспечивали передачу голоса сквозь преграду из шорохов и прочих шумов, то голос копирующего Паваротти можете представить сами


 Созваниваются два еврея:
-Фима, что делаешь?
-Кушаю.
-Что же ти кушаешь?
-Это не телефонный разговор

----------


## Олива

- Бабушка, а кто это - Карл Маркс?
- Это очень известный экономист, Мишенька...
 - Что, как наша тётя Роза?
 - Ну что ты!!!!!!!!!! Тётя Роза - главный экономист!

А ещё наша соседка говорила "коклетки" вместо "котлетки"...

А про своего внука говорила:
 - Димочка так сегодня напляжился, что спит без задних ног!

 :smileflag: 

 :smileflag:  Когда у нас появился телефон, у многих его ещё не было; одна соседка очень часто приходила позвонить от нас. Бабушка её недолюбливала и говорила - эта Гала у меня уже в печёнках сидит! (когда та уходила, разумеется)

----------


## Чебурген

> -Изя, ты слышал как поёт Паваротти?
> -Нет.
> -И не слушай. Он совсем не умеет петь и у него нет голоса!
> -А ты что, его слышал?
> -Нет, мне Рабинович напел


 


> Созваниваются два еврея:
> -Фима, что делаешь?
> -Кушаю.
> -*Что же ти кушаешь?
> -Это не телефонный разговор*


 Ой, в "те времена" "нетелефонным разговором" на всякий случай было даже то, "что ты какаешь" (с)

----------


## Zhemchug

Был у моего отца знакомый - заведующий одной из крупных аптек на Слободке. В годы тотального дефицита лекарств - очень ценное знакомство. Предлагая отцу какую-то работу у него дома или в аптеке, за которую платить ему не хотелось, этот человек говорил: *"Я хотел бы с Вами посоветоваться....."* Типа работа требует оплаты, а за совет денег не берут. 
В свою очередь, мой через чур мягкий и щепетильный папа, когда обращался к нему за очередным дефицитным лекарством, говорил: *"Скажите, а пенталгин или...... - это проблема?"*

Сейчас эти слова звучат уже не так смешно, как в моем детстве. Специфический юмор им придавала ситуация, когда самая неприметная должность (не чиновник, не банкир) становилась капиталом для ее владельца и поводом наживаться на окружающих.

----------


## Чебурген

> Был у моего отца знакомый - заведующий одной из крупных аптек на Слободке. В годы тотального дефицита лекарств - очень ценное знакомство.капиталом для ее владельца и поводом наживаться на окружающих.


 Я тоже помню "дядю Женю"- директора всех одесских базаров в начале 80-х. Он мне вторым папой был... Какие мы с ним "кастрики" на даче расжигали! Он всё, что под руку попадётся, в костёр бросал, со словами (жене): Лилечка, шо за проблемы, новое купим  :smileflag:  И что? Да, очень "ценное знакомство" (какое "ценное", родственники , хоть и дальние были. Кумовство с моей бабушкой, но близкая дружба с моими папой-/мамой), Высокий переулок/Болгарская, оно же рядом)...  "Дядя Женя" был не таким, хоть и "баловень судьбы", не хотел "наживаться на окружающих", не сработался с "системой". В 82-м мы его похоронили... 
"Одесские штучки"- они разные...

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, к сожалению, большинства носителей того уникального одесского языка уже нет с нами. Они, как и все люди, были разными. И в том ушедшем времени больше всего жаль именно этих людей, наших близких. Независимо от того, насколько они смогли в него "вписаться".

----------


## Олива

А ещё у бабушки было такое выражение - А чтоб она мне стихами говорила! Это когда я её просила, например, первую черешню купить, а та стоила что-то рубля три... :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

Одна соседка очень часто приходила позвонить от нас ( у неё тогда не было телефона) Бабушка её недолюбливала ( и за звонки в том числе) и говорила после её ухода:
 - Она уже у меня в печёнках сидит!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Одна соседка очень часто приходила позвонить от нас ( у неё тогда не было телефона) Бабушка её недолюбливала ( и за звонки в том числе) и говорила после её ухода:
>  - Она уже у меня в печёнках сидит!!


 Блииин, ну обычные фольклёризмы зачем приписывать Одессе? Язык местный не в "поговорках, а в стиле". Если слова незнакомые, может книги стот почаще читать, или не выступать с заявлениями. Право слово, надоело фигню читать.

----------


## Чебурген

> Право слово, надоело фигню читать.


  В печёнках сидит, да?  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> В печёнках сидит, да?


 Именно.  :smileflag:  Особенно арабская мифология переходящая в непонятно откуда взятую связь с "одесскими штуками".

----------


## Олива

> Именно.  Особенно арабская мифология переходящая в непонятно откуда взятую связь с "одесскими штуками".


  Нервы в коробочку! :smileflag: 
 (ничего личного)

----------


## Олива

Разговор двух одесситов:
 - А вы, например, знаете, что жизнь зародилась в Одессе?
 - Как это???????
 - Ну помните? "Авраам породил Исаака, Исаак породил Иакова..." Игде это  могло быть? В Воронеже??
 :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Нервы в коробочку!
>  (ничего личного)


 Мадам, мои нервы давно убиты жизнью, просто надоело это поливание незнанием, "не уверен - не обгоняй" таки хороший закон.

----------


## Чебурген

> Именно.  Особенно арабская мифология переходящая в непонятно откуда взятую связь с "одесскими штуками".


 Не совсем понял за арабов, ну да флаг им зелёный в задницу соответствующего цвета, не сочтите за антисемитизм  :smileflag: 
Я хочу о другом, о нашем, а не об арабском
Не об одесских анекдотах, которые почему-то обязательно за евреев, а за тот язык, который многие из нас помнят, любят, не побоюсь этого слова, знают  :smileflag: , но как-то упорно, искусственно "коверкают". Зачем? Попытка сохранить "одесский дух"? Так он должен быть "снаружи", или внутри каждого таки одессита? К чему (за что) мой сумбурный монолог? Я не хочу тут и сейчас "понтоваться" своей "одесской родословной", но те, кто "немножко одессит", всегда будут употреблять слова, которые произносили в Одессе, несмотря на уровень знания литературного русского, я уже не говорю за государственный со словарём или без него
Поверьте, я с детства наслушался, я с этом родился и в этом вырос, и очень заметно, когда кто-то говорит "по- одесски", а когда "пародия" и с натяжкой коверкают слова...  Зачем? Зачем пытаться казаться круче своих яиц, которые не катались по одесским улицам? Если кто-то пытается показать себя настоящим одесситом, прежде всего будьте просты и откровенны, говорите так, как себе считаете нужным. "В Одессе вас поймут", как говаривал М. Маниевич Же.
Вот и весь секрет  :smileflag:  Кто не понял, берите пример с кина, пародируйте Гоцмана или Фиму Полужида. Вас поймут, повторюсь :smileflag:  Де надо, вас поймут  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

Про арабов, в их понимании душа находится в печени. Выводы делайте сами. Про остальное, я именно за! И только за.

----------


## ХатульМадан

*Замолчи свой рот!* - слышал, но давно уже. Впрочем от того фраза не становится хуже.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А ещё у бабушки было такое выражение - *А чтоб она мне стихами говорила!* Это когда я её просила, например, первую черешню купить, а та стоила что-то рубля три...


 К выделенной фразе обычно добавляли "на китайском языке". Запомнился, наверное, первый поход с бабушкой на Привоз. Она дома моей маме именно с продолжением "за китайский" долго жаловалась именно за черешню, что цены не ниже  руб-двадцать - руб-тридцать. Ей тогда это казалось слишком дорого. 
И еще, не знаю насколько это одесское выражение, но почему-то хромого человека называли "руб-двадцать". 
А рубщиков мяса на всех базарах называли "рубальщиками". Почти у каждой семьи был такой знакомый рубальщик на Привозе или Новом базаре, которого передавали "из поколения в поколение" и рекомендовали знакомым....

----------


## Asasad®

> Зачем пытаться казаться круче своих яиц, которые не катались по одесским улицам?


 


> Мадам, мои нервы давно убиты жизнью


 А вот эти две цитаты из полемики на этой странице, мне, кажется, звучат (вернее, выглядят в данном случае) очень по-одесски. Во всяком случае для меня, как киевлянина.

Кстати, буквально вчера слышал в маршрутке диалог.

- Вы сейчас будете выходить?
- Не, а шо - надо?

Тоже показалось, что это типично по-одесски. Во всяком случае, в Киеве я такой реакции точно никогда не слышал.

----------


## Safarov

> *Замолчи свой рот!* - слышал, но давно уже. Впрочем от того фраза не становится хуже.


 Ага, и прекрати сказать.

----------


## Марина-0309

Моя бабуля когда с дедом ругалась, всегда ему кричала: "Что, зубам во рту тесно?"

----------


## Sv-fr

> Ага, и прекрати сказать.


 Перестань так сказать

----------


## -летняя

ёпельки-копельки!(ёлки-палки!)-так говорил мой когда-то маленький сын,одессит..!!)))))))))

----------


## волга

Репетиция Бориса Годунова в еврейском театре. Актер, играющий Годунова, произносит свою реплику:
- Азохен вэй, товарищи бояре! Я шо-то Шуйского не вижу среди тут?
Режиссёр:
- Стоп, стоп! Моня, не среди тут, а между здесь! Это будет хоть немножечко по-русски!

----------


## Олива

> Перестань так сказать


  а мне нравится - "выплюнь меня изо рта!"
 :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Запомнился, наверное, первый поход с бабушкой на Привоз.


 Мой папа всегда старался получить максимальное удовольствие от похода на базар (на Новый, мы жили рядом). Из его перлов помню: "Почем-почем капуста? Это она одна или с тем самолетом, на котором её привезли?".

----------


## ленчик11

Моя тетка долго жила в коммуне возле Оперного, переулок Чайковского. Это - ее:
Боря, ты тока шо ходил смотреть на луну...А теперь ЭТИМИ же руками берешь сыр?!

----------


## Zhemchug

Так случилось, что мы стали жить отдельно от бабушки, на Черемушках, когда маме моей было уже 46. Так вот была у бабушки привычка. Провожая нас с балкона в маленьком дворике на Молдаванке, она всегда говорила маме: "Смотри, осторожно, кошелек". 
Это не очень грамотное и связное предостережение по поводу поездки общественным транспортом почему-то вселяло в бабушку уверенность, что с нами все будет хорошо. Ничего не украдут  и т.д. и т.п.
Давно нет уже ни бабушки, ни родителей. Но в нашем изменившемся мире иногда так не хватает их заботы и теплоты. Не хватает ощущения, что кто-то думает о тебе....

----------


## Terra_cotta

О, а я до сих пор перед тем, как идти на Привоз, деньги раскладываю так, как бабушка учила: крупные на две-три части в разные места сумки, мелкие и мелочь - в карман, а в отдельный кармашек - на обратный проезд  :smileflag:  Так хоть что-то да останется, ежели ахтунг  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Немного пооффтоплю. Если что - удалят. Напомнила мне старую историю. Еду я как-то давно в 11-м троллейбусе. Везу зарплату в сумочке и 10 банок тушонки (страшный дефицит тогда). И лежит это все в плащевой кашолке (их "Зонт" делал из кусочков-остатков). Вдруг слышу, как "ежики друг друга любят". Короче режет кто-то в давке мою торбу с характерным шорохом плащевки. 
Как подумала, что посыпется сейчас моя тушонка, ноги людям поотдавливает... Дернула сумку и отскочила, насколько могла в сторону. Подняла глаза и увидела "клиента". Он потом, как в анекдоте, до выхода смотрел на меня тааааким взглядом.... Мог бы - убил. Зато довезла все с минимальными потерями. Я его, видимо, обломала в самом начале процесса.
И такие штучки в Одессе бывают.

----------


## Al4enok

"Пи....ц сказал отец и дети побросали ложки в холодец"

----------


## Ellsara

> "Пи....ц сказал отец и дети побросали ложки в холодец"


 Душещипательная короткая история, конечно. А каким боком она к одесским штучкам относится?

Пы.Сы. Есть масса тем, где выкладывают анекдоты, смешные истории и т.д.

----------


## piv-21

Может было,вы уж простите,но вот такая реплика имеется:
-"Мене сомневает,будет ли хватит?!"
Очень нравится. :smileflag:

----------


## maury88

Привоз. Период "незажигающихся" спичек.(много анекдотов на эту тему тогда было)...
Крик торговца, рекламирующего свой товар: "Спички! Кому хорошо обсеренные спички?"

----------


## Олива

Тот же Привоз, 90-е годы... Покупаю окорочка, продавщица шепчет:"Могу сделать чистый вес, но будет дороже!" Я соглашаюсь. Прихожу домой, считаю - да... выгоднее было брать "нечистый" вес  :smileflag:

----------


## Wheeler

Слышал такую фразу от дедушки:
 Не смеши ********, она и так смешная.

----------


## волга

> Слышал такую фразу от дедушки:
>  Не смеши ******, она и так смешная.


 Мой папа такое говорил, шо я если бы хоть часть сюда выложил, то не только бы меня забанили, но и ветку бы прикрыли. Давайте думать о чем пишем, матерщины хватает в повседневной жизни, но никакого отношения к тому как говорили раньше в Одессе это не имеет никакого отношения. Только не нужно думать обо мне как о ханже и брюзге, по части мата любому фору дам. Здесь тема о другом, о высоком, о вечном, о нашей любимой ни с чем не сравнимой  Одессе...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мой папа такое говорил, шо я если бы хоть часть сюда выложил, то не только бы меня забанили, но и ветку бы прикрыли. Давайте думать о чем пишем, матерщины хватает в повседневной жизни, *но никакого отношения к тому как говорили раньше в Одессе это не имеет никакого отношения.* Только не нужно думать обо мне как о ханже и брюзге, по части мата любому фору дам. Здесь тема о другом, о высоком, о вечном, о нашей любимой ни с чем не сравнимой  Одессе...


 Во первых согласно на все 100%. 
А во вторых выделенная фраза - тоже типичный образчик одесского языка. В смысле повтора нескольких слов из начала в конце предложения. Наиболее яркие примеры: "почему ты такой почему?", "куда ты идешь куда?"

----------


## волга

> А во вторых выделенная фраза - тоже типичный образчик


 Не, ну это я случайно, чесслово. Клянусь детьми своей соседки.

----------


## Zhemchug

Та я поняла...   Да, а шо случайно - дети соседки?

----------


## Al4enok

> Душещипательная короткая история, конечно. А каким боком она к одесским штучкам относится?
> 
> Пы.Сы. Есть масса тем, где выкладывают анекдоты, смешные истории и т.д.


 тысяча извенений...
это скорее моряцкие штучки

----------


## Чебурген

Так и "подмывает" подвести некоторые промежуточные итоги  :smileflag:  
Самая распространённая "одесская штучка",- это *ШО*, в любом словосочетании

----------


## Цаца

А меня вот в России по *ШО* определяют как украинку, а по *ТАКИ ДА* - спрашивают -*а вы еврейка?*, на шо я отвечаю - *Я Одесситка!!!*

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Так и "подмывает" подвести некоторые промежуточные итоги


 на мой взгляд все же "вопросом на вопрос" безоговорочно лидирует  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> на мой взгляд все же "вопросом на вопрос" безоговорочно лидирует


 Так и вопрос, которым одесситы отвечают на все вопросы в их адрес, звучит не иначе, как "А* шо* такое?".

----------


## Чебурген

> Так и вопрос, которым одесситы отвечают на все вопросы в их адрес, звучит не иначе, как "А* шо* такое?".


 Более прагматичные варианты: "А шо мне за это будет?", и "Шо я с этого буду иметь?"

----------


## Zhemchug

Таки да. Но *шо* - по-любому.

----------


## ve

Помню как говорили мои бабушка и дедушка одесситы 1900 г.р. У них совершенно не было буквы ы в разговоре: пиль, повитирать и т.д.

----------


## piv-21

> Помню как говорили мои бабушка и дедушка одесситы 1900 г.р. У них совершенно не было буквы ы в разговоре: пиль, повитирать и т.д.


 Да да,а ещё миться. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Помню как говорили мои бабушка и дедушка одесситы 1900 г.р. У них совершенно не было буквы ы в разговоре: пиль, повитирать и т.д.


 Сто процентов! Я, кажется, даже в данной теме когда-то об этом упоминал  :smileflag: 
Моя родная бабушка (1900 г.р.) и мой дедушка, её брат (1906 г.р.) именно так и в*и*ражались  :smileflag:  А папик был "тёмным", несмотря на свои три высших образования и то, что старше дедушки, хотя, возможно, они (образования) и сказались на его "культуре речи",ведь бабушка с дедушкой "академий не кончали"(с), а ещё скорее всего из-за того, что он не в Одессе родился, не впитал, так сказать, с детства, одесский воздух, а только где-то в 34-35 гг. (не в возрасте, а в году) приехал жить в Одессу

----------


## ve

И в моей семье, кто входил в нее и не был рожденным в Одессе, так и называл всю жизнь (за глаза) приезжим. Это говорилось с таким горестным видом: "Ой,шо ви хотите он(она) же приезжий". А лозунг наших бабушек здоровый ребенок-толстый ребенок.

----------


## Zhemchug

Из очень давних семейных баек: "*Забижала* кошка в квартиру. *Вискакни* кошку в окно, я тебя умоляю". Хорошо, что жили на первом этаже.

----------


## ve

Часто слышала зимой говорили:"На дворе такой зусман"

----------


## Олива

> Часто слышала зимой говорили:"На дворе такой зусман"


  :smileflag:  У нас в семье тоже говорили "зусман". А несколько лет назад по работе столкнулась с женщиной (она работала в Николаеве, в порту) - Маргаритой Зусман. :smileflag:

----------


## Мамааа

> Помню как говорили мои бабушка и дедушка одесситы 1900 г.р. У них совершенно не было буквы ы в разговоре: пиль, повитирать и т.д.


 А еще  свитерь, верьх, четверьг)))

----------


## Asasad®

> Часто слышала зимой говорили:"На дворе такой зусман"


 А что такое "зусман"?

----------


## maury88

холод  :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

> А еще  свитерь, верьх, четверьг)))


 И наоборот: ден рожденья, пят рублей :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> И наоборот: ден рожденья, пят рублей


 А вот этого от настоящих одесситов не слышал. Это что- то восточно- кавказское  :smileflag:  (Сол, фасол, антрЭсол и т.д.  :smileflag:  "Слово "кон" пышэтся с магким знаком, а слово "тарелька"- бэз" (с))

----------


## Лилия70

> Помню как говорили мои бабушка и дедушка одесситы 1900 г.р. У них совершенно не было буквы ы в разговоре: пиль, повитирать и т.д.


 100%-мой папа (царство ему небесное) говорил (ну когда выпьет)-мами нету,папи нету.Это он так горевал по родителям.

----------


## Анико

Мой папа, 1945 г.р. говорит, "б*и*чки", "руб*е*ль", "р*и*ба", Лё*шь*а, Ми*шь*я...

----------


## LoliTTa

Бабушка всегда говорила  " У тебя на столе (в сумке, в ящике и т..д) только папи-мами не хватает.Или "ПоложИла пиво в  холодильник, а она вИлилась!" Спрашиваю "Бабуля, кто она?" В ответ хитрый взгляд и "БутИлка!".

----------


## ve

> Мой папа, 1945 г.р. говорит, "б*и*чки", "руб*е*ль", "р*и*ба", Лё*шь*а, Ми*шь*я...


 А мой папа, 1944 г.р., умудряется так писать, Ну везде мягкий знак, где надо и не надо. Следим за ним

----------


## Miss_K

> Бабушка всегда говорила  " У тебя на столе (в сумке, в ящике и т..д) только папи-мами не хватает.Или "ПоложИла пиво в  холодильник, а она вИлилась!" Спрашиваю "Бабуля, кто она?" В ответ хитрый взгляд и "БутИлка!".


 ахахахахах блин почему у меня такой бабушки нет

----------


## The Young Woman

..."Мне стыдно с Вами ходить по одной Одессе!"

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Помню как говорили мои бабушка и дедушка одесситы 1900 г.р. У них совершенно не было буквы ы в разговоре: пиль, повитирать и т.д.


 Я так еще в детстве (у меня врожденный "языковый" слух) различала коренных одесситов и уроженцев окрестных сел. По слову "миска" и "бички".  "МЫска" и "бЫчки" были только у приезжих  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Как ни странно, у меня дома говорили "мыска". Муж до сих пор дразнится.

----------


## Анико

Я сама говорю мИска, но при этом бЫчки )
С меня муж смеется по поводу "насыпать суп" )))

----------


## The Young Woman

> Я сама говорю мИска, но при этом бЫчки )
> С меня муж смеется по поводу "насыпать суп" )))


 Так я тоже говорю "насыпать суп"... И считаю что тока так и правильно  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Девушки, кончаем сыпать суп. К Одессе это не имеет отношения.

----------


## Анико

> Девушки, кончаем сыпать суп. К Одессе это не имеет отношения.


 Ну так проведите ликбез  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Та боже упаси. Не имела в виду ничего подобного. Просто "насыпать борщ(суп)" - чисто украинское выражение.

----------


## el-ka

100% согласна! Сыпят суп по всему Причерноморью - в Николаевской,Херсонской областях также как в Одесской.

----------


## el-ka

А макароны видимо наливаете?

----------


## Zhemchug

*То Цаца*

А жидкое мужу зажуливаешь? И как он терпит? 
Между прочим, долго ходила байка о Карцеве, который, приехав в Москву, заказывал в ресторанах именно "жидкое" в смысле первое блюдо. А персонал ресторана подолгу его понять не мог... 
Значит фраза наших бабушек, что "жидкое обязательно надо кушать" - тоже чисто одесское выражение, не всегда правильно понимаемое в других местах?

----------


## el-ka

это точно. не припомню,чтобы кто-нить в семье говорил "первое" только "жидкое". Только одно знаю исключение. Помнится бабушка говаривала:" Что готовить на жидкое или опять булён?"

----------


## Цаца

> *То Цаца*
> 
> А жидкое мужу зажуливаешь? И как он терпит? 
> Между прочим, долго ходила байка о Карцеве, который, приехав в Москву, заказывал в ресторанах именно "жидкое" в смысле первое блюдо. А персонал ресторана подолгу его понять не мог... 
> Значит фраза наших бабушек, что "жидкое обязательно надо кушать" - тоже чисто одесское выражение, не всегда правильно понимаемое в других местах?


 Спасибо дорогая, таки да "жидкое" произвело  фуррор в свое время в моем кафе, где я обедала с коллегами (это не в ОдЭссе)

----------


## Zhemchug

> это точно. не припомню,чтобы кто-нить в семье говорил "первое" только "жидкое". Только одно знаю исключение. Помнится бабушка говаривала:" Что готовить на жидкое или опять булён?"


 Уже, кажется, писала где-то как неподражаемо "местечково" произносит слово "билееен" моя маленькая внучка. И ведь не слышала стариков (к сожалению), а одесская кровь что-то да значит...

----------


## Чебурген

> это точно. не припомню,чтобы кто-нить в семье говорил "первое" только "жидкое". Только одно знаю исключение. Помнится бабушка говаривала:" Что готовить на жидкое или опять булён?"


 Типа того  :smileflag:  Перед тем, как покушать жидкое, надо витрать стол, а уже потом насыпать булён в глубокие тарелки

----------


## Bluma

> Типа того  Перед тем, как покушать жидкое, надо витрать стол, а уже потом насыпать булён в глубокие тарелки


 и обязательно 
тарЭлки !

----------


## Чебурген

> и обязательно 
> *тарЭлки* !


 Да нет, простите... Глубокая и мелкая посуда, где-то так...Булёнчик в глубокую, рибку в мелкую  :smileflag:

----------


## tatyana2

Не знаю писали или нет-Стирочное мыло.С меня в России смеялись и с мисочки то-же.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Типа того  Перед тем, как покушать жидкое, надо витрать стол, а уже потом насыпать булён в глубокие тарелки


 Ну и тогда уже "кушайте, не обляпайтесь", а то придется витиреть и стол, и бруки после билёна тоже...

----------


## Торри

> Привоз. Период "незажигающихся" спичек.(много анекдотов на эту тему тогда было)...
> Крик торговца, рекламирующего свой товар: "Спички! Кому хорошо обсеренные спички?"


 Это мы с мелкой в детстве нарвали серени , вся комната в ней была. Бабушка
- ОГО! Вся комната обсерененная))))

И еще на пляже я загораю, рыбак ловит бИчков, пара с ребенком гуляют, увлеклись беседой, мелкая убегает. Рыбак
- Уважаемые, ваша дама чухнула

----------


## Лилия70

Да ,конечно,наш говор ни с чем не сравнить...Часто пересматриваю *Ликвидация*,только что-бы послушать Гоцмана (Машкова),супер .....

----------


## LoliTTa

Не знаю, есть ли такой анекдот, но для меня - это случай из детства, запомнившийся на всю жизнь. По соседству жила семья, мама с сыном Шуриком, которого никакими силами нельзя было загнать домой и накормить, кроме одного волшебного средства - бильён. Крик из окошка : Шурик! Иди есть бильён! Он прибегает, с ним, естественно, "группа поддержки". - Мама, где же мой бильён? - Пока ты бегал, он весь википел!  Повторяю, не знаю, может это и фраза из анекдота,  но для нас - это слова мамы Шурика!

----------


## G.K.

gde24.ru/company/card/BgEmOb-AUkWmPQJx21pN2z5XJ/

Представляю себе, что было бы, если бы это общество располагалось не в непросвещённой Москве, а в Одессе...  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> gde24.ru/company/card/BgEmOb-AUkWmPQJx21pN2z5XJ/
> 
> Представляю себе, что было бы, если бы это общество располагалось не в непросвещённой Москве, а в Одессе...


 А что значит "дрэк"?

----------


## Pinky

Дрек - полнейший отстой

----------


## Олива

Вспомнила ещё одно выражение, которое часто слышала в детстве -
Что ты лыбишься, как майская роза :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

За появление последних двух постов тему пора закрывать. Не могли бы никогда в Одессе появиться такой вопрос и такой ответ на него. 
Олива, к Вам это не относится. Писала одновременно с Вами.

----------


## Олива

А мне кажется, что вполне безобидные посты - просто человек увидел фирму с названием, совпавшим с употребляемым у нас словом "дрэк" ( правда, насколько оно одесское - не знаю)

----------


## G.K.

> ( правда, насколько оно одесское - не знаю)


 Настолько же, насколько и другие слова из идиша.

Хотя, вообще очень часто еврейские ругательства, я обратил внимание, используются у нас как "культурные" эвфемизмы к русским.  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Просто в правилах форума нет санкций за употребление непечатных выражений на других "языках народов мира".

----------


## Торри

> За появление последних двух постов тему пора закрывать. Не могли бы никогда в Одессе появиться такой вопрос и такой ответ на него. 
> Олива, к Вам это не относится. Писала одновременно с Вами.


 ) Я вообще такого слова не знаю

----------


## Zhemchug

Тем более.

----------


## Торри

Ну так, хоть, разъясните.

----------


## G.K.

> Просто в правилах форума нет санкций за употребление непечатных выражений на других "языках народов мира".


 "У нас" - я имел в виду весь город. И заметил это ещё в детстве, когда об интернете ещё и не слышал)

----------


## G.K.

> Ну так, хоть, разъясните.


 Дрэк - это на идише то, что у нас часто используется с прилагательными "китайское", "турецкое" и "унылое".  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Настолько же, насколько и другие слова из* идиша.
> *
> Хотя, вообще очень часто еврейские ругательства, я обратил внимание, используются у нас как "культурные" эвфемизмы к русским.


 мне нравится как говорил мой бывший парень
"бикицер"
а еще "гэшефт" и "шнобель"
вся семья моего мужа(коренные одесситы) так мило говорять:
брИнза

----------


## illogical.alice

> вся семья моего мужа(коренные одесситы) так мило говорять:
> брИнза


 Бринза - это песня!  Когда вместе с мужем её покупаем, всегда прошу его заказывать  Такой кайф слушать

----------


## Asasad®

> Такой кайф слушать


 А я, хоть уже 5 лет больше времени нахожусь в Одессе, чем в Киеве, ни разу ничего такого, о чём пишут в этой теме, не слышал . Акцент - да, есть свой у одесситов, но таких ярко выраженных выражений за 5 лет ни разу не встречал.

----------


## LoliTTa

И шо, за 5 лет ни один пешеход не крикнул вслед Вашей машине "Шоб тебя ездило?"

----------


## Alexandr

> А я, хоть уже 5 лет больше времени нахожусь в Одессе, чем в Киеве, ни разу ничего такого, о чём пишут в этой теме, не слышал . Акцент - да, есть свой у одесситов, но таких ярко выраженных выражений за 5 лет ни разу не встречал.


 Это зависит от того, чем Вы себя окружаете.  :smileflag:  У меня во дворе около 30-ти квартир, а "местных" четыре. Теперь я тоже не слышу тех выражений, но, всё же бывает.

----------


## Цаца

*Asasad®*, Значит вам не повезло, моя коллега говорит через "*И*" даже спецификац*И*я, а еще бурАчек и еще много чего...

----------


## Asasad®

> Это зависит от того, чем Вы себя окружаете


 Да я, в общем-то, ничем специально себя не окружаю. Хотя, если честно, одесскую специфику, всё-таки чувствую. Например, когда осталяю машину под подъездом, утром она всегда оплёвана и загажена. Может, это, конечно, случайность, но, в Киеве оставляю машину точно  так же, и она - чистая.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да я, в общем-то, ничем специально себя не окружаю. Хотя, если честно, одесскую специфику, всё-таки чувствую. Например, когда осталяю машину под подъездом, утром она всегда оплёвана и загажена. Может, это, конечно, случайность, но, в Киеве оставляю машину точно  так же, и она - чистая.


 Может дело в подъезде а не в городе? Это вообще что-то новенькое...

----------


## Олечка Карпова

> Да я, в общем-то, ничем специально себя не окружаю. Хотя, если честно, одесскую специфику, всё-таки чувствую. Например, когда осталяю машину под подъездом, утром она всегда оплёвана и загажена. Может, это, конечно, случайность, но, в Киеве оставляю машину точно  так же, и она - чистая.


 есть у на с во дворе мужик-ну очень неприятная личность..Скандалист и т.д.,весь двор его ненавидит,то он бил чужих детей,то еще чего.Так вот,под каким подъездом бы он не оставил машину,соседи плюют на его машину,бросают окурки и даже яйца и петарды :smileflag: Дом у нас высотный,и до утра на машину страшно взглянуть.Может,кто-то из соседей на вас обозлилсяи мстит?

----------


## Торри

> есть у на с во дворе мужик-ну очень неприятная личность..Скандалист и т.д.,весь двор его ненавидит,то он бил чужих детей,то еще чего.Так вот,под каким подъездом бы он не оставил машину,соседи плюют на его машину,бросают окурки и даже яйца и петардыДом у нас высотный,и до утра на машину страшно взглянуть.Может,кто-то из соседей на вас обозлилсяи мстит?


 Года три назад у меня сперли телефон и я пошла в милицию. Выхожу и мне на встречу мужчина , турок,вроде. Я с ребенком он меня даже не пропустил.Такой гордо-нахальный. Я еще подумала - неприятный тип
Оказалось он приехал писать заявление, кто-то исписал всю его машину краской из балончика . БОГ БОГ БОГ...

----------


## Олечка Карпова

> Года три назад у меня сперли телефон и я пошла в милицию. Выхожу и мне на встречу мужчина , турок,вроде. Я с ребенком он меня даже не пропустил.Такой гордо-нахальный. Я еще подумала - неприятный тип
> Оказалось он приехал писать заявление, кто-то исписал всю его машину краской из балончика . БОГ БОГ БОГ...


 канеш ,не пропустил.Они же женщин ни во что не ставятТак ему и надо!

----------


## BABYDOLL

> А я, хоть уже 5 лет больше времени нахожусь в Одессе, чем в Киеве, ни разу ничего такого, о чём пишут в этой теме, не слышал . Акцент - да, есть свой у одесситов, но таких ярко выраженных выражений за 5 лет ни разу не встречал.


 Жалко..у меня в семье говорят и бИчки, и рИба, и "не лепи горбатого", и многое другое вышепречисленное и нет..а когда садятся в домино играть -такого фольклора выдают, можно завернуться со смеху))

----------


## maury88

А у меня сегодня ночью соседи устроили такой геволт!  :smileflag:  Шо пол-ночи вся округа гадала отдаст Митя доски или нет...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Да я, в общем-то, ничем специально себя не окружаю. Хотя, если честно, одесскую специфику, всё-таки чувствую. Например, когда осталяю машину под подъездом, утром она всегда оплёвана и загажена. Может, это, конечно, случайность, но, в Киеве оставляю машину точно  так же, и она - чистая.


 а може здесь замешен треугольник?
Запорожец - не машина, киевлянин - не мужчина, одесситка - не жена.

Вспомнила еще как у меня соседи чудили к одному приезжему
ставил он машину на газон передними колесами
так вот часто она была обделана птичьм пометом
потом эта загадка разгадалась- они зерно на крышу посыпали вот голуби и уделывали ее!

----------


## G.K.

> потом эта загадка разгадалась- они зерно на крышу посыпали вот голуби и уделывали ее!


 Когда-то давно, на Мясоедовской, когда сосед ставил постоянно машину под нашими окнами во дворе и нечем было дышать, другой сосед посоветовал маме побрызгать на машину валерьянкой.  :smileflag: 
Для этих диверсионных целей был использован мой водяной пистолетик.  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Villa

> Да я, в общем-то, ничем специально себя не окружаю. Хотя, если честно, одесскую специфику, всё-таки чувствую. Например, когда осталяю машину под подъездом, утром она всегда оплёвана и загажена. Может, это, конечно, случайность, но, в Киеве оставляю машину точно  так же, и она - чистая.


 и я никогда такого не встречала, может машина сигналит по ночам? спать не дает?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Когда-то давно, на Мясоедовской, когда сосед ставил постоянно машину под нашими окнами во дворе и нечем было дышать, другой сосед посоветовал маме побрызгать на машину валерьянкой. 
> Для этих диверсионных целей был использован мой водяной пистолетик. ))


 Внесу и свою лепту. Моя *белая пушистая* кошка всегда очень любила без всякой валерьянки греться после дождя на солнышке на крышах *черных машин*. А потом, максимально распластавшись, съезжать брюхом по тонированному лобовому стеклу и капоту. Отучить этого двор-теръера мы никак не могли. Вот такая вот одесская пушистая сволочь, извините, - штучка....

----------


## W.Goose

> А у меня сегодня ночью соседи устроили такой геволт!  Шо пол-ночи вся округа гадала отдаст Митя доски или нет...


 такое же было в прошлоим годе в Эйлате.
только таки там Митя был должен 16 шекелей...............
это не они переехали?
(видимо уже обратно)  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## maury88

> такое же было в прошлоим годе в Эйлате.
> только таки там Митя был должен 16 шекелей...............
> это не они переехали?
> (видимо уже обратно)


 Ой, я вас умоляю! Этому Мите не до Эйлата, и тем более не до шекелей!  :smileflag: 
Ему не хватало чуть-чуть дров, шоб купить бутылку водки... Вот он их и взял... А шо низя?  :smileflag:

----------


## Дикая кошка

О произношении: Мой свекр из винницкой области (там их тоже было много), большую половину в Одессе, так он говорит очень интересно:
пИлИсос, щикатурка, калидор, румка, маЩИна и др...

----------


## Asasad®

Отвечаю сразу всем про машину под подъездом. Вообще, я снимаю гараж, поэтому под подъездом она стояла буквально 3-4 раза по несколько часов днём. На ночь вообще никогда не оставлял. Проезд/проход не перегораживала, сигнализация не вопила, место полностью заасфальтировано (не газон), с соседями плохих отношений нет. Но каждый раз крыша/капот/багажник машины оказывались заплёваны, в "бычках" и в шелухе от семечек. После этого я перестал оставлять машину под домом даже на несколько минут. Может, мне действительно просто так не повезло .

----------


## Чебурген

> Отвечаю сразу всем про машину под подъездом. Вообще, я снимаю гараж, поэтому под подъездом она стояла буквально 3-4 раза по несколько часов днём. На ночь вообще никогда не оставлял.* Проезд/проход не перегораживала, сигнализация не вопила, место полностью заасфальтировано (не газон)*, с соседями плохих отношений нет. *Но каждый раз крыша/капот/багажник машины оказывались заплёваны, в "бычках" и в шелухе от семечек.* После этого я перестал оставлять машину под домом даже на несколько минут. Может, мне действительно просто так не повезло .


 В Одессе не только говарять, но и виполняют. Может, всё же, кто-то, кого-то, кому-то... Попытайтесь подойти с аналитически-дедуктивной позиции к вопросу  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> В Одессе не только говарять, но и виполняют. Может, всё же, кто-то, кого-то, кому-то... Попытайтесь подойти с аналитически-дедуктивной позиции к вопросу


 Да мне проще пройти лишних 30 метров пешком, чем вычислять, кому же так не нравится моя машина именно в том месте. Место, кстати, не чьё-то - там всё время паркуются разные машины, по принципу "кто приехал, тот и занял." Так что этот вариант (типа, месть "хозяина" этого места) тоже отпадает.

----------


## Чебурген

*Asasad®*, тихо, ша  :smileflag:  Я ж только предположил  :smileflag:  Как говорится, уже никто никуда не идёт  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Может дело в подъезде а не в городе? Это вообще что-то новенькое...


  не в подъезде и не в городе. в человеке дело. мимо тёщиного дома я без шуток не хожу! ;-)

----------


## Asasad®

> не в подъезде и не в городе. в человеке дело.


 А как ты объяснишь тот факт, что, когда я точно так же ставлю машину у себя под домом в Киеве, она остаётся чистой?

----------


## Asasad®

> мимо тёщиного дома я без шуток не хожу! ;-)


 То ей ... в забор просунешь, то ... покажешь? Похоже, примерно такие же интеллигенты и заплёвывают/закидывают "бычками" и шелухой и мою машину.

----------


## Скрытик

> А как ты объяснишь тот факт, что, когда я точно так же ставлю машину у себя под домом в Киеве, она остаётся чистой?


 А как ты объяснишь то что моя машина всегда остается чистой, где бы я ее не ставил?

----------


## Asasad®

> А как ты объяснишь то что моя машина всегда остается чистой, где бы я ее не ставил?


 Приезжай под мой подъезд, проведём следственный эксперимент  :smileflag: .

----------


## LoliTTa

Тема "Одесские штучки..." целиком и полностью посвящена мигранту из Киева...

----------


## Asasad®

> Тема "Одесские штучки..." целиком и полностью посвящена мигранту из Киева...


 Я - не мигрант. Мигрант - это лицо, пересекающее государственные границы с целью изменения постоянного места жительства. Постоянное место жительства я не менял, в Одессе я живу и работаю временно.

----------


## nerazborchivo

все мы тут временно...
по теме: иду по Привозу, захотелось кислых огурцов. иду вдоль ряда, а всё, что выложено какое-то вялое и неаппетитное. уже собрался идти мимо, как одна из продавщиц окликает меня. я отвечаю ей, что мне всё это на прилавке не нравится, в ответ на что она хватает огурец в жменю, сильно его сдавливает и произносит:"Ты дывы, як у молодого!".
не смог не купить...)))

----------


## NordSol

...Новый рынок... стою в очереди за курятиной... женщина покупает 10 кг мяса очевидно для собак... спрашивает продавщицу... а мясо свежее?..ОТВЕТ...Женщина, я вас умоляю...это что проблема...меня вот муж муж бросил...я его 30 лет ЖДАЛА..а он меня предал.... вот это проблема....а вы за мясо волнуетесь.....

----------


## Moon Cat

слышала на Привозе от чистильщика рыбы(того цикавого) еще до ремонта
следующее:


в ответ на возражение двух приезжих, что мы из столицы из Киева, он сказал, какая же  Киев столица, нет, это ж не Москва!!!

киевляне недовольно начали ему хамить, типо ставить на место
На что он им ответил:
Это ВИ в Киеве умный
 а в Одессе ВИ
 еле-еле идиёт

----------


## nerazborchivo

это Жора! его рядом постоять, послушать - за счастье. он стихи собственные читал, советовал, как выбрать рыбу. никогда не забуду, как он отчитывал одну матрону за то, что та купила рыбу с икрой. - Вот ви знаете, что беременность делает из женщины? у неё портятся зуби, випадают волосы. а почему у риби должно быть наиборот? немедленно пойдите и поменяйте! скажите, шо Жора вас послал.

----------


## Moon Cat

А куда он делся?
Колоритная личность 
он очень любил когда я ему масквичей приводила
очень импозантный мужчина был, он так смотрел - я таяла!!!

----------


## Марина-0309

У нас ситуация была на Грибовке.
Пришли в магазин за вином...:
- Какое у Вас вино есть?
- Вот, девочки, очень вкусное за 75 грн.
- Мужчина, мы из Одессы, а не из Москвы...))))
- Аааа, понял!! Вот за 30 грн. хорошее...)))

----------


## Цаца

Таки да, он куда то пропал   Жора-албанец, друг Жванецкого. Мы часто к нему были на почистить рыбу, он подолгу общался с моим мужем, а мне говорил снять штаны и надеть юбку)))

----------


## nerazborchivo

та какой он албанец? выкрест из евреев. я тоже всегда только у него рыбу чистил. помните, его коронная фраза в ответ на вопрос, сколько заплатить? -Дайте на рубиль больше, чем не жалко. ))) беспроигрышный вариант!
кстати, он не знаком лично с Мих.Мих., зато у них есть общий друг.

----------


## Цаца

То шо он албанец он говорил сам, а там сами понимаете... А  если он не знаком со Жванецким тогда скажите хто тот общий друг?

И вообще, бывают же русские евреи?! наверное и албанские бывают...  :smileflag:

----------


## a33

"Жора,подержи мой макинтош"
а дальше?

----------


## Рассвет

А моя бабушка, царствие ей небесное, говорила "Одно урло линоля" (Перевожу - один рулон линолиума), папа долго не мог понять что это такое, до тех пор пока ремонт не начали делать. 
А другая бабушка всегда своего мужа спрашивала, возвращаясь с работы: 
Саша, ВИ ели?
Мой преподаватель по скрипке, настоящий коренной одессит, в жару, когда хотел снять пиджак, всегда спрашивал мамочек, которые сидели на уроках: Дамы позволят снять мне пиджак?
Он же, когда должны были играть Ave Maria говорил "Дети облагородьте свои души". 
Такая позитивная темка, сразу столько хорошего вспомнилось

----------


## nerazborchivo

история за детей и скрипку...
знакомая давала уроки игры на пианино одной девочке из страшно подумать, какой интеллигентной семьи. во время одного из уроков, обе на вдохновении...знакомая хочет подтолкнуть ребёнка на творческий шаг и спрашивает:"Деточка, а вот чего бы тебе сейчас хотелось больше всего?". девочка отвечает - ГАНЯТЬ!!!

----------


## Чебурген

> "Жора,подержи мой макинтош"
> а дальше?


 Жора, подержи мой макинтош, я ему щас вмажу  :smileflag:  (с)

----------


## Рассвет

Еще одна история с одесситами. Я когда только устроилась на работу, попала в отдел где работали в основном барышни далеко забальзаковского возраста и практически все Одесситки с Большой буквы. Так вот, приходили к нам в отдел посетители, и одна из этих барышень всегда предлагала им чашечку кофе, посетители как воспитанные люди соглашались, а она им наливала кофейку и ласково так приговаривала:
Мы Вам чашку, Вы нам - банку

----------


## Evina

соседка зовёт сыма вечером домой
- Йосик домой! 
-Йося ти что дибильный?

----------


## Evina

а помните этот стишок:
- Здрасьте вам через окно! Где вы сохните бельё?
- На балконе на веровке чтоб не спиз...ли воровки!

----------


## 4е

Хватит дурака валять - надо что-то думать.
Вид на море и обратно
Кашкет, кашнЭ, макинтош, чудак-чудачка...

----------


## Asasad®

> А моя бабушка, царствие ей небесное, говорила "Одно *урло* линоля":


 Наш сисадмин словом "урло" называет и-нет адреса (производное от "URL" - Uniform Resource Locator).

----------


## Zhemchug

Вспомнились, возможно употребляемые в узких кругах, "Умберто Шнобиле" (о человеке с большим носом) и "маразм роттердамский" (глупость, чепуха).

----------


## Цаца

может будет в тему:

моя тетя имеет такое виражение - *тихо скромно по-еврейски*

----------


## Moon Cat

> Еще одна история с одесситами. Я когда только устроилась на работу, попала в отдел где работали в основном барышни далеко забальзаковского возраста и практически все Одесситки...


 Навеяли мне воспоминания! Начинала я свою рабочую деятельность на одной  торговой базе…Ну, есесственно, работали там  в основном люди определенной национальности-одесситы вообщим. Разговаривали там примерно так:
Начальница(русская): 
-- Фириха, иди к телефону тебя Сема твой зовет.
Фира говорит по телефону:
-- *Сема, чтоб ты сдох, тебе надо поправляется…*
потом обмякла, сидит вся красная, все ее обмахивают.
--Что случилось?
Оказывается, пришел ее муж с работы, увидел в кухне казанок с мясом на окне остужается, взял да и съел весь. 
А кухня так коммунальная, казанок соседский…А он  подумал, что Фира приготовила!

Еще был на базе  товаровед Измаил Борисович.
Он очень любил молодых сотрудниц. На обед он ел всегда! чеснок. Как- то я не выдержала и сделала ему замечание. На что он мне ответил, подвигаясь еще ближе ко мне.
--*Девичка, може мне еще и шею помыть?*.

----------


## nerazborchivo

а помните определение беспорядка - гармыдер? )))

----------


## mousemouse

моя тетка, коренная одесситка и вообще очень интересная личность сказала как то своей маме (оч спецефическая дама) "мама, ты мне всегда подаешь такой замечательный пример, как не надо жить!...." :smileflag:

----------


## LLIZA

а мне всегда сосед говорит: "- ты такая умная, как моя Сара потом!"

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

А мне нравится
" А шо делать, а жИзнь какая..."

----------


## Moon Cat

Я первый раз услышала в Одессе это виражение:
- Как жизнь?
- Лучше всех, только никто не завидует...

А еще мне резало слух ПОЧИНЯЛИ
т.е.какой -то  сломавшийся предмет не чинят а ПОчиняют
сейчас и сама так говорю...

икра из синих...меня милый первый раз попросил ее сделать, ну и я потушила и т.д.
ее он брезгливо выбрасил в ведро и тогда я узнала,  что же есть икра из синих по-одесски...обожаю... и не представляю как я ела ту?
это было давно...это было недавно

----------


## Рассвет

Когда-то раньше, на Греческой площади (пл. Мартыновского) на месте фонтана, который сейчас почему-то не работает, было троллейбусное кольцо (5 и 9 троллейбусы). Из подслушанного на этой остановке: бабушка, бегающему вокруг нее внуку:
Ну шо ты крутишься как вошь на сковородке

Мужчина, находящийся в троллейбусе, кричит женщине, выходящей из него:
Мадам, куда Вы вылезли, залезайте обратно, Ваша остановка следующая после конечной

----------


## Чебурген

> а помните определение беспорядка - гармыдер? )))


  А то! Только бабушка и дедушка говорили мЯгше: гармИдэр  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Когда-то раньше, на Греческой площади (пл. Мартыновского) на месте фонтана, который сейчас почему-то не работает, было троллейбусное кольцо (5 и 9 троллейбусы).


 а до дэпо там была общественная уборная.

- А Вы знаете, что , кто не с Одессы, тот с города на "А"?
- Это почему ??
- А вот Вы откуда?
- Из Жмеринки
- ААА...

----------


## Moon Cat

> а до дэпо там была общественная уборная.
> 
> - А Вы знаете, что , кто не с Одессы, тот с города на "А"?
> - Это почему ??
> - А вот Вы откуда?
> - Из Жмеринки
> - ААА...


 ООО... вспомнила анекдот про Киев
я перескажу:
в общественном транспорте мужчина спрашивает у женщины средних лет:
--ДОДЭПА?
Женщина приободрилась, спинку выпрямила, щечки порозовели и мысли в голове понеслись:
"Вот, он, мужчина ее мечты - француз!!!Судьба преподнесла ее встречу с ним!!! В Киеве! Он увезет ее, о счастье...
А он опять, дыхнув перегаром:
--Троллейбус до Дэпа?
ИЗВИНИТЕ за офтоп: это в пример как в Одессе НЕ ГОВОРЯТ! :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> ООО... вспомнила анекдот про Киев


 Непонятно, причём тут именно Киев, ну да ладно. Есть ещё одно хорошее французское выражение: "и ван те ля па се".

----------


## Zhemchug

> А то! Только бабушка и дедушка говорили мЯгше: гармИдэр


 Даже фамилия такая в Одессе точно была. Не знаю, есть ли сейчас....

----------


## nerazborchivo

уехал. у меня есть пара его работ. вы ж за художника?

----------


## maury88

А ещё в Одессе иногда в маршрутке можно услышать такую фразу "остановочку уродины"... И только когда пол маршрутки начинают хихикать поправляются "возле "Родины"...

----------


## СИНДИ

Сегодня на пляже(мы за зоокм от Одессы),мой ребенок спросил- сколько стоит пшенка?У бабульки были квадратные глаза,она сказала шо это вареная кукуруза.Пшенка-это одесское название?Или ,все-таки,из молдавского к нам пришло?

----------


## Acco

Еврейская бабушка на пляже с внуком
-Бора,бистро выди с мора,шоб у тебя ручки ножки отсохли...

----------


## Alexandr

> Сегодня на пляже(мы за зоокм от Одессы),мой ребенок спросил- сколько стоит пшенка?У бабульки были квадратные глаза,она сказала шо это вареная кукуруза.Пшенка-это одесское название?Или ,все-таки,из молдавского к нам пришло?


 А ты попробуй попросить в Молдове "пшенку", кашу тебе и насыпят.  :smileflag:

----------


## СИНДИ

> А ты попробуй попросить в Молдове "пшенку", кашу тебе и насыпят.


 Не,в Молдавию я не езжу,моя бабушка,сколько себя помню,так говорит.Но мне,почему-то кажется,что слово соседское.Так я и спрашиваю,наше,чи не наше.

----------


## Alexandr

> Не,в Молдавию я не езжу,моя бабушка,сколько себя помню,так говорит.Но мне,почему-то кажется,что слово соседское.Так я и спрашиваю,наше,чи не наше.


 Нигде больше не слышал. Хотя покатался достаточно.

----------


## Asechka1984

привет!! и у нас в семье говорят пшОнка и непременно через "О" !!!
думаю что Одесское!!

----------


## Скрытик

> привет!! и у нас в семье говорят пшОнка и непременно через "О" !!!
> думаю что Одесское!!


 Думаю что это КВНовское  :smileflag: 
"Пшонка сэр!"

----------


## Menada

Адназначно пшонка - одесское! мы гостям когда её в такой вербальной подаче предлагаем они козью морду корча мотают бОшками думая шо кашей угощаем!))

----------


## Скрытик

Не ребята, пшонка это точно не чисто одесское )))

----------


## Zhemchug

Так сейчас чистое что-нить вообще трудно найти. А те "чисто одесские" словечки, которые многие здесь вспоминают по своим теткам-бабушкам, почти исчезли из употребления вместе с авторами. А пшонка - действительно только в Одессе слышала. Еще было когда-то на пляжах произношение "гарячая пишонка" - от бабок, которые ею торговали.

----------


## Bluma

Ну не знаю, по-моему, пшОнка - это классика одесского говора, как и синие (покажите мне одессита, который на базаре спросит: почем баклажаны?). И таки да гости города под пшОнкой понимают именно кашу.  :smileflag:  А не початки кукурузы.

----------


## Zhemchug

100%. Не говоря уже о том, что слово "почем" тоже не везде поймут, как перевод фразы "сколько стоит?".

----------


## Bluma

> 100%. Не говоря уже о том, что слово "почем" тоже не везде поймут, как перевод фразы "сколько стоит?".


 Да, вспоминается Жванецкий с его нетленной фразой: Почем стоит похоронить?

----------


## Mimosa51

> Ну не знаю, по-моему, пшОнка - это классика одесского говора, как и синие (покажите мне одессита, который на базаре спросит: почем баклажаны?). И таки да гости города под пшОнкой понимают именно кашу.  А не початки кукурузы.


 На небольшом рынке, в Тбилиси, на мой вопрос: " Почем синенькие? " продавец вывалил на прилавок содержимое своей ширинки и сказал: "Это-синенький, а то, что ты спросила- баклажан называется !  "
Теперь я спрашиваю -почем баклажаны.

----------


## Скрытик

> На небольшом рынке, в Тбилиси, на мой вопрос: " Почем синенькие? " продавец вывалил на прилавок содержимое своей ширинки и сказал: "Это-синенький, а то, что ты спросила- баклажан называется !  "
> Теперь я спрашиваю -почем баклажаны.


 Так вот в Одессе это называется синие, а раз он понял о чем ты говорила то он козел...

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

> 100%. Не говоря уже о том, что слово "почем" тоже не везде поймут, как перевод фразы "сколько стоит?".


 не больше нравится " Скоко денег?" или про любой понравившийся товар " А шо ваша черешня?" или "И шо ваши кабачики?"

----------


## Alexandr

Блин, вчера был на Привозе, из-за этой темы подловил *себя* на фразе "И шо Вы за это хотите?".  :smileflag:

----------


## Рассвет

*Alexandr*, навеяно Вашей подписью:
Все, что ни делается, то к лучшему, а что к лучшему, так то и не делается Неоднократно слышала именно от одесситов

----------


## Moon Cat

А мне тоже навеяло: Начальник транспортного цеха
У нас на работе перед Новым годом начальник транспортного цеха  обязательно готовит речь, потому как знает, что обязательно к нему прицепятся...
Про вахтершу Симакову и про чертенка у между ящечном пространстве я вообще молчу

----------


## Alexandr

Ну всё, косточки мне перемывать начали, и что ж будет в конце?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Блин, вчера был на Привозе, из-за этой темы подловил *себя* на фразе "И шо Вы за это хотите?".


 Сложно передать словами, но у старых одесситов был жест в ответ на вопросы типа "Шо ви за это хотите?" или "Во что мне это выльется (обойдется)?". В ответ большим и указательным пальцами показывали толщину пачки купюр и говорили: "вот стока".

----------


## Чебурген

> Не ребята, пшонка это точно не чисто одесское )))


  И тем не менее, на одесских пляжах, сколько себя помню, продавая "пшонку", не кукурузную кашу- мамалыгу продают, а кочаны варёной кукурузы, отдельно- посолить из баночки с солью  :smileflag:  Стоит ли её покупать за те деньги и есть на пляже, особенно сейчас- второй вопрос  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> А пшонка - действительно только в Одессе слышала. Еще было когда-то на пляжах произношение "гарячая* пишонка*" - от бабок, которые ею торговали.


 Вы уж простите, может это в разных концах Одессы было, но "п*И*шонка" и "б*И*лён" ни разу не слы*Х*ал  :smileflag:  Пшонка и булён. Усё. Не, безусловно, без претензий и без обид, в каждой семье по- своему любили Одессу и родной язык, не исключаю, шо наши бабушки даже жили на соседних улицах и одновременно ходили на Алексеевский базар  :smileflag:

----------


## a33

не знаю одесское ли ,но иногда в очереди говорили:
-Это что за один(одна)?Вас,простите, тут не стояло...
Просто калька английская один в один  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вы уж простите, может это в разных концах Одессы было, но "п*И*шонка" и "б*И*лён" ни разу не слы*Х*ал  Пшонка и булён. Усё. *Не, безусловно, без претензий и без обид,* в каждой семье по- своему любили Одессу и родной язык, не исключаю, шо наши бабушки даже жили на соседних улицах и одновременно ходили на Алексеевский базар


 Если на Алексеевский - то точно. Но это - так по мелочи. А по крупному: с *фруктой* и курочкой для *б?лёна* - тогда только на Привоз. Мы жили чуть ближе к нему, чем к Алексеевскому.

----------


## Mimosa51

> Вы уж простите, может это в разных концах Одессы было, но "п*И*шонка" и "б*И*лён" ни разу не слы*Х*ал  Пшонка и булён. Усё. Не, безусловно, без претензий и без обид, в каждой семье по- своему любили Одессу и родной язык, не исключаю, шо наши бабушки даже жили на соседних улицах и одновременно ходили на Алексеевский базар


 Моя соседка всю жизнь говорила: абиркос, табаретка, яблок, самашечий(сумасшедший)

----------


## Byblik

> Моя соседка всю жизнь говорила: абиркос, табаретка, яблок, самашечий(сумасшедший)


 Да-да,моя бабушка говорила:аберкоса, килОметр, самашечий, булён(как у же говорилось) :smileflag:

----------


## Рассвет

> Ну всё, косточки мне перемывать начали, и что ж будет в конце?


 Так мИ ж к Вам со всем нашим уважением и любовью. Шоб ВИ нам были здоровы!!!

По сабжу: в студенческие годы был у меня один поклонник - приличный мальчик из хорошей одесской семьи, так вот он как то сделал мне комплимент:
Ты такая красивая как персик только что упавший с дерева

----------


## Asasad®

Я тут недавно писал, что ни одного специфического одесского выражения в реале за 5 лет жизни в Одессе не слышал. Вот вспомнил, что всё-таки слышал (последний раз сегодня, кстати). Одесситы очень любят слова "чудак" и "чудачка" как синоним слова "человек". Типа, "один чудак мне сказал" или "эта чудачка мне вчера звонила" и т.п. Не знаю, типично ли это одесское, но в Киеве так не говорят.

----------


## Alexandr

Одесские штучки - это особенность построения фразы. У меня тётя кандидатсткую защитила на наших "поговорить".  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Да-да, моя бабушка говорила:аберкоса, килОметр, самашечий, булён(как у же говорилось)


 Это мы тут (здеся :smileflag: ) уже проходили много постов взад, и про аберкосу и про б(у/и)лён  :smileflag:  Не знаю, как ваша, а моя бабушка говорила аберкоца, а вот "интеллигЭнтный" дедушка (брат бабушки), её поправлял: абиркоса

----------


## Чебурген

> Одесские штучки - это особенность построения фразы. У меня тётя кандидатсткую защитила на наших "поговорить".


  Ух ты! А если не секрет, формулировка тётиной "Кандидатской"? В качестве "алаверды" скажу формулировку папиной "Кандидатской"  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Ух ты! А если не секрет, формулировка тётиной "Кандидатской"? В качестве "алаверды" скажу формулировку папиной "Кандидатской"


 Та не помню, давно это было. Но что-то про одессизмы, Жванецкий тоже книги подписывал автографами.  :smileflag:

----------


## Anafiga

Не осилила полностью прочитать. 
Стала замечать как реагируют приезжие в маршрутке на фразу  "передайте на 5ой заднюю")))

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Одесские штучки - это особенность построения фразы. У меня тётя кандидатсткую защитила на наших "поговорить".


  цитаты в студию!!!! тут в теме все напряглись...

----------


## Este

> Одесситы очень любят слова "чудак" и "чудачка" как синоним слова "человек". Типа, "один чудак мне сказал" или "эта чудачка мне вчера звонила" и т.п. Не знаю, типично ли это одесское, но в Киеве так не говорят.


 Точно-точно! Тоже слышала только в Одессе.
Ещё о детях говорят м*а*лый, м*а*лая, в то время, как в других городах - мал*о*й, мал*а*я.




> Стала замечать как реагируют приезжие в маршрутке на фразу  "передайте на 5ой заднюю")))


 Особенно, если без слова "передайте". 
Такие "передачи" водителю звучат, как шифровки. Однажды три раза переспросила, пока сумела разобрать шифровку, которую нужно было воспроизвести для водителя   :smileflag:  Хорошо, что одесситы, - люди терпеливые (или привыкшие к приезжим).

----------


## Moon Cat

кажется об этой колоритной персоне здесь не писали
но была в 10 трамвае кондукторша
она зычным голосом вещала с задней площадки:
Порадуте кондуктора, оплатите билет и другие доброжелательные шутки
Все пассажиры улыбались и было как-то уютно ...

а вообщето я промониторила эту тему но не очень внимательно, так в пол глаза,
так про "уродина" три раза писали,
а про "здрастье вам через окно... так раз пять)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Точно-точно! Тоже слышала только в Одессе.
> Ещё о детях говорят м*а*лый, м*а*лая, в то время, как в других городах - мал*о*й, мал*а*я.


  А я на детей говорю *дитё*
Написал, и споймал (именно, не словил, а споймал  :smileflag: ) себя на мысли, что, заходя в эту тему, "на минуточку" забываю русский литературный, которым, в отличие от государственного, владею без словаря  :smileflag: 
Именно дитЁ, а не дитЯ, замечу, в именительном падеже. И уж тем более, не дЫтЫна... Это "обзывательство" у меня ассоциируетося с Маски- Шоу: дытумба, дытумба...

----------


## Trs

> кажется об этой колоритной персоне здесь не писали
> но была в 10 трамвае кондукторша
> она зычным голосом вещала с задней площадки:
> Порадуте кондуктора, оплатите билет и другие доброжелательные шутки
> Все пассажиры улыбались и было как-то уютно ...


 Была? Как это была?! Тётя Маша с булатными зубами была, есть и будет. А ещё есть мадам Перцева, вагоновожатая, ведёт монолог с пассажирами по громкоговорителю всю дорогу.

----------


## Чебурген

> Была? Как это была?! Тётя Маша с булатными зубами была, есть и будет. А ещё есть мадам Перцева, вагоновожатая, ведёт монолог с пассажирами по громкоговорителю всю дорогу.


 Какой номер трамвая? Это нельзя упустить...!!! "Мы её теряем" (с)
Я имел ввиду старую Одессу и её колорит, и не надо искать варианты трактовки "имел ввиду", что имел,  о том и подумал, и сказал.

----------


## nerazborchivo

катер Генуя. ходил до 16-й и обратно. капитан - старый морской волк, который матом не ругался, а на нём разговаривал. кто-нить слышал, как он гонял прыгающих с причала пацанов перед тем, как пришвартоваться? ))) песня!!!

----------


## LoliTTa

Одесса. Лето. Молдаванка. Конец 50-х.Папа с ребятами собираются на море. В окне на втором этаже  голова Семиной мамы : Сема, не заплывай далеко! Последний раз говорю - утопишься - домой не приходи!

----------


## РатхаЯтра

Перечитала не все 118 страниц 75% -вычитанно-тоскливо. Вообще-то, так уже не говорят, а значит, либо название темы не соответствует нынешнему состоянию одесского разговорного жанра, либо мы уже не соответствуем...
 Мой двор. "АнжеВа, ты убожище человечества!" "А мне это до самой видной части тела".   Из похоронных причитаний тёти: "Вот, мы все здесь, а ты лежишь, такая не весёленькая" 
 А вообще, если говорить честно, то нас везде слышно. Жили не турбазе в страшное межсезонье с сестрой, так нам мечталось. Турбаза частная на 150 чел, нас 6! Мы-2, киевляне на случке /они и себя плохо видели/ -2, студенты киевские-2. Каждый сам по себе. Через пару дней студенты просят съездить вместе на экскурсию. Мы в недоумении. А они нам открылись, что просто записывают, как мы разговариваем м/ду собой и хотят настоящего общения с Одессой. Бедные дети, потом ,наверное, год переваривали, как мы составляли с сестрой меню на ужин. Мы просто не видим и не слышим себя со стороны.  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

ходим в тогда ещё Ленинграде по музею. кто-то из нашей компании обращает внимание на картину:"Смотрите, а вот Девочка на шару!". в дальнем углу зала слышим хи-хи. подошли. оказалось, барышни тоже из Одессы.

----------


## Zhemchug

> ходим в тогда ещё Ленинграде по музею. кто-то из нашей компании обращает внимание на картину:"Смотрите, а вот *Девочка на шару!".* в дальнем углу зала слышим хи-хи. подошли. оказалось, барышни тоже из Одессы.


 100% - уже в поговорку вошло. 
А насчет поездок... Были мы лет 15 назад маленькой группой в Париже. На экскурсиях нас пару раз объединяли с большой *сугубо женской* делегацией из Москвы и Питера, прибывшей на какой-то научный конгресс. Так из наших вечно кто-то задерживал автобус: то в туалет надо, то недокушал. Научные дамы периодически возмущались нашей невоспитанностью. И тогда такой колоритный чисто одесский товарисч с Привоза заявил: "Мамочка, ну шо Вы так кипятитесь? Ми ж никуда не опоздаем... Ну надо человеку в туалет. С кем не бывает? И вообще що это ви только женским составом? Было б среди Вас пару хороших мужиков - били б ви подобрее." Вроде ничего особенного, но дамам, видимо, попало в точку. Дальше они ехали молча и "за Одессу" никто больше плохого слова не сказал.

----------


## nerazborchivo

немного о Нашем восприятии. были в командировке в Запорожье. оставили машину перед гостинницей и пошли оформляться. туда-сюда...забегают два шкета на ресепшен (не побоюсь этого слова) и орут, как недорезанные:"Дядя, дядя, вашу машину помыли!". мы с товарищем бросаем всё и несёмся сломя голову на улицу. её таки просто помыли...)))

----------


## Mimosa51

С оттоком евреев колорит одесского говора меняется. Именно они привносили ту неповторимую изюминку в нашу речь. В старых районах города, особенно на Молдаванке, звучала местечковая речь, острая смесь еврейского,украинского и русского, это помнят люди моего возраста. Сейчас речь упростилась, многие слова вытеснились жаргоном или сленгом. Исчезла непосредственность общения.
Только в Одессе:
   у вас могли одолжить швабру и вернуть ее с отпиленой ручкой, объяснив, что с целой невозможно развернуться в квартире.
   взять медицинский халат для похода в больницу и вернуть его без пуговиц - их необходимо было пришить на наволочку.
   позычить 1.70 и, добавив их к имеющимся 5 копейкам, купить полкило масла.
    сходить утром навестить поочередно всех соседей, в фартуке с большими карманами, и сварить дома суп из позыченых там-сям продуктов.
 А cтарушки, обращающиеся друг к другу- " Мадам "- это вообще песня!
Жаль, что все это отходит!

----------


## Анико

> А cтарушки, обращающиеся друг к другу- " Мадам "- это вообще песня!
> Жаль, что все это отходит!


 О, да  Моя бабушка всегда говорила - дама. "Дама, передайте билетик!" 
И еще, когда поднимала трубку телефона говорила: "У аппарата". Но это наверное не одесское.

----------


## Alexandr

> А cтарушки, обращающиеся друг к другу- " Мадам "- это вообще песня!
> Жаль, что все это отходит!


 Тогда я крутая старушка мужского рода.  :smileflag:  "Мадам" в речи употребляю довольно часто.

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...Только в Одессе:
>    у вас могли одолжить швабру и вернуть ее с отпиленой ручкой, объяснив, что с целой невозможно развернуться в квартире.
>    взять медицинский халат для похода в больницу и вернуть его без пуговиц - их необходимо было пришить на наволочку.
>    позычить 1.70 и, добавив их к имеющимся 5 копейкам, купить полкило масла.
> *сходить утром навестить поочередно всех соседей, в фартуке с большими карманами*, и сварить дома суп из позыченых там-сям продуктов.
>  А cтарушки, обращающиеся друг к другу- " Мадам "- это вообще песня!
> Жаль, что все это отходит!


 Из первых воспоминаний моего отца о семейной жизни, датированных 1958 годом. Фамилия нашего ближайшего соседа - дедушки лет 90 была Курис. Так вот моя бабушка частенько забегала к нему с вопросами типа "Курис, у Вас не будет пару луковиц?" Услышав несколько таких диалогов, мой щепетильный папа, при первой возможности организовал завоз домой по паре мешков лука, муки, сахара и т.д. 
Между прочим, стоит отметить, что существовавший между соседями товарообмен практически всегда был взаимовыгодным. А еще он создавал какое-то утраченное теперь ощущение взаимопомощи, взаимовыручки. Нормальным считалось попросить соседку помочь с готовкой на большой прием. При этом часть наготовленного отправлялась к "помощнице" на угощение ее семье. И все это вспоминалось с юмором и большой благодарностью, а не как "вторжение в частную жизнь".

----------


## Trs

> Какой номер трамвая? Это нельзя упустить...!!! "Мы её теряем" (с)
> Я имел ввиду старую Одессу и её колорит, и не надо искать варианты трактовки "имел ввиду", что имел,  о том и подумал, и сказал.


 13 маршрут, вагон 3315 в последнее время. Вы прислушивайтесь, если громкоговоритель заговорил тихо - значит она с кем-то в кабине говорит, это в разы интереснее обычного репертуара.

----------


## Чебурген

> забегают два шкета на ресепшен (не побоюсь этого слова) и орут, как недорезанные:"Дядя, дядя, вашу машину *помыли*!". мы с товарищем бросаем всё и несёмся сломя голову на улицу. её таки *просто помыли*...)))


  Помыли- украли, это скорее не "одессизм", а "всесоюзный" блатной жаргонизм, хотя... Пусть поправят те, кто по СССР накатался (не буду уточнять, по каким местам...)


> *позычить* 1.70 и, добавив их к имеющимся 5 копейкам, купить полкило масла.
>     сходить утром навестить поочередно всех соседей, в фартуке с большими карманами, и сварить дома суп из *позыченых* там-сям продуктов.
>  А cтарушки, обращающиеся друг к другу- " Мадам "- это вообще песня!
> Жаль, что все это отходит!


 О! Ещё одно давно забытое- позычить  :smileflag: 


> Тогда я крутая старушка мужского рода.  "Мадам" в речи употребляю довольно часто.


 Мадам, вы не один, нас уже двое. Два старушки 



> О, да 
> И еще, когда поднимала трубку телефона говорила: "У аппарата". Но это наверное не одесское.


 Мама у папы "взяла моду", они оба говорили: "у телефона"  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Помыли- украли, это скорее не "одессизм", а "всесоюзный" блатной жаргонизм


  если так подходить, то всё, что в этой теме упоминалось, не одессизмы, а помесь плохого украинского и подслушанного идиша.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А cтарушки, обращающиеся друг к другу- " Мадам "- это вообще песня!
> Жаль, что все это отходит!


 Любопытно, что старушки эти и до войны, в молодости, называли друг друга "мадам". Тогда им молодым и красивым это больше подходило. И звучало на фоне всеобщих граждан-товарищей довольно экзотично. А еще мою совершенно беспартийную и далекую от всякой политики бабушку называли *коммунисткой*. Из-за деда, который вроде был единственным коммунистом на три квартала в округе. Причем ее называли так не для того, чтобы выделить или задеть, а просто, чтобы было понятно, о ком идет речь.

----------


## Чебурген

> А еще мою совершенно беспартийную и далекую от всякой политики бабушку называли *коммунисткой*. Из-за деда, который вроде был единственным коммунистом на три квартала в округе. Причем ее называли так не для того, чтобы выделить или задеть, а просто, чтобы было понятно, о ком идет речь.


 Мадам Рабинович, ви шо, заболели?
-??? И с чего ви взяли?
-Ну так от вас утром виходил врач.
-Ой, Циля, от вас каждое утро виходит военный, но я же не говорю, шо уже которую неделю у нас война!
Из той же серии, про "Наша Сарочка- архитектор"  :smileflag:

----------


## LLIZA

соседка говорила про малыша, чтоб не сглазить - "это же `Урод жиизни!''
Значит нормальный, упитанный ОДЕССКИЙ ребёнок!

----------


## Mimosa51

> Любопытно, что старушки эти и до войны, в молодости, называли друг друга "мадам". Тогда им молодым и красивым это больше подходило. И звучало на фоне всеобщих граждан-товарищей довольно экзотично. А еще мою совершенно беспартийную и далекую от всякой политики бабушку называли *коммунисткой*. Из-за деда, который вроде был единственным коммунистом на три квартала в округе. Причем ее называли так не для того, чтобы выделить или задеть, а просто, чтобы было понятно, о ком идет речь.


 Бабушку и дедушку Валерия Ободзинского, Марию Ивановну и Ивана Акимовича, которые жили в нашем дворе на Княжеской 15, называли " политкаторжане" уже не помню почему, а спросить уже не у кого.

----------


## Чебурген

> если так подходить, то всё, что в этой теме упоминалось, не одессизмы, а помесь плохого украинского и подслушанного идиша.


 Прошу заметить, я лишь скомментировал неоднозначную реакцию на слово "помыли" в другом посте  :smileflag:

----------


## МуМиМама

Тётушка моей кумы Клавочка /Слободка/, светлая ей память, обо ВСЕМ хорошем :" А не взять сто штук?!!!" и по лбу ладошкой.

----------


## nerazborchivo

вспомнил одно из выражений моей бабушки...
во время оккупации румыны ходили по городу в летней форме одежды - рубашка-галстук-шорты. а кто в СССР тогда видел шорты? у нас сатиновые труселя были длиннее! так вот, когда кто-то по мнению моей бабушки одевался крайне нелепо, она это комментировала словами: "О, вырядился, как румын - в трусах и в галстуке!"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мадам Рабинович, ви шо, заболели?
> -??? И с чего ви взяли?
> -Ну так от вас утром виходил врач.
> -Ой, Циля, от вас каждое утро виходит военный, но я же не говорю, шо уже которую неделю у нас война!
> Из той же серии, про "Наша Сарочка- архитектор"


 Аналогично: "Карл Маркс- просто экономист, а наша тетя Циля - старший экономист!" Но про мою бабушку - правда не анекдот! Она сама мне рассказывала.
И еще, не помню, писала ли выше, газировку называли сельтерской водой. Во дворе было очень много детей (по трое-четверо в каждой семье). А будка с газировкой находилась через дорогу, по которой транспорт ходил раз в час. И дети по старше часто отпрашивались у родителей за этой сельтерской (или зельтерской)




> Бабушку и дедушку Валерия Ободзинского, Марию Ивановну и Ивана Акимовича, которые жили в нашем дворе на Княжеской 15, называли " политкаторжане" уже не помню почему, а спросить уже не у кого.


 Ну вообще так называли тех, кто сидел на каторге до революции по политическим статьям. Может они действительно были политкаторжанами?

----------


## Byblik

А моя бабушка говорила,когда я маленькая пыталась готовить "Боже,Боже,наша Сара таки хозяйка!! или "Ой,Сара-хозяйка!,хотя я не Сара вообще  :smileflag: А теперь и я так говорю  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

Ещё одно наблюдение: почему-то в Одессе у меня раз в пять чаще, чем в Киеве, спрашивают время. При этом, к примеру, закурить просят примерно с одинаковой частотой что там, что там.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну так "счастливые часов не наблюдают"  :smileflag: 
Еще одно доказательство что в Одессе в 5 раз лучше жить )))

----------


## Asasad®

> Ну так "счастливые часов не наблюдают"


 Кстати, была у меня идея, что это пляжники - типа, часы не надевают, чтобы не потерять на пляже. Я сам так делаю. Но дело в том, что и зимой это соотношение сохраняется.

----------


## Олечка Карпова

> Ещё одно наблюдение: почему-то в Одессе у меня раз в пять чаще, чем в Киеве, спрашивают время. При этом, к примеру, закурить просят примерно с одинаковой частотой что там, что там.


 а у меня почему-то киевляне в 10 раз чаще,чем одесситы,спрашивают,как пройти на Дерибасовскую.

----------


## Asasad®

> а у меня почему-то киевляне в 10 раз чаще,чем одесситы,спрашивают,как пройти на Дерибасовскую.


 Ну, этому есть логическое объяснение. А вот про время я до сих пор теряюсь в догадках. Так что соглашусь, наверно, со *Скрытик*ом. Хотя, по логике тогда вообще не должны были бы спрашивать. А тут, выходит, часов и мобилок с собой не носят, а время всё-таки знать хотят.

----------


## Олечка Карпова

> Ну, этому есть логическое объяснение. А вот про время я до сих пор теряюсь в догадках. Так что соглашусь, наверно, со *Скрытик*ом. Хотя, по логике тогда вообще не должны были бы спрашивать. А тут, выходит, часов и мобилок с собой не носят, а время всё-таки знать хотят.


 это была шутка :smileflag: ну,не знаю,может,часы в моде у вас больше,чем у нас?А вообще у нас люди проще,им спросить время-не значит обременить человека.По аналогии с тем,что только у нас могут на улице подойти и беззастенчиво спросить,где брали туфли и почем,например.

----------


## Asasad®

> ну,не знаю,может,часы в моде у вас больше,чем у нас?


 Но мобилки-то сейчас у всех есть. Ну, может, кроме бомжей, которые, кстати, у меня время ни разу не спрашивали.




> А вообще у нас люди проще,им спросить время-не значит обременить человека.По аналогии с тем,что только у нас могут на улице подойти и беззастенчиво спросить,где брали туфли и почем,например.


 А вот это, кстати, мысль. Вполне возможно, причина в этом.

----------


## Олечка Карпова

> Но мобилки-то сейчас у всех есть. Ну, может, кроме бомжей, которые, кстати, у меня время ни разу не спрашивали.


 а может,все дело в лени?Проще спросить,чем искать в сумке тел?Ну,как вариант.Ох,ну и лентяи мы

----------


## Asasad®

> а может,все дело в лени?Проще спросить,чем искать в сумке тел?Ну,как вариант.Ох,ну и лентяи мы


 Да я бы не сказал, что одесситы в целом более ленивы, чем киевляне. А вот насчёт "проще" в смысле обратиться к незнакомому человеку - вот с этим, пожалуй, соглашусь.

----------


## nerazborchivo

хи...некоторые юноши с такими вопросами пристают к барышням, известно с какой целью. ещё хулиганы без фантазии имеют в своём арсенале вопрос про время (и про закурить, канэшна). тебя кто за время чаще спрашивает? ;-)

----------


## Asasad®

> тебя кто за время чаще спрашивает? ;-)


 Да все подряд: от детей до пожилых людей обоего пола. Ни разу никаких продолжений за этим не последовало, т.е., все действительно хотели узнать время.

----------


## Zhemchug

> хи...некоторые юноши с такими вопросами пристают к барышням, известно с какой целью. *ещё хулиганы без фантазии имеют в своём арсенале вопрос про время (и про закурить, канэшна).* тебя кто за время чаще спрашивает? ;-)


 Если ответа не последует, следует второй вопрос:
-- Ты что глухонемой?
-- Ага. (С.)

----------


## Alexandr

> Если ответа не последует, следует второй вопрос:
> -- Ты что глухонемой?
> -- Ага. (С.)


 Фи. И зачем Вы его тут написали?

----------


## Asasad®

А нет, вру - было один раз продолжение. Вполне прилично выглядящая девушка сначала спросила про время, а потом попросила 20 гривен. Это, кстати, пока самая большая сумма, которую у меня просили.

----------


## Чебурген

> вспомнил одно из выражений моей бабушки...
> во время оккупации румыны ходили по городу в летней форме одежды - рубашка-галстук-шорты. а кто в СССР тогда видел шорты? у нас сатиновые труселя были длиннее! так вот, когда кто-то по мнению моей бабушки одевался крайне нелепо, она это комментировала словами: *"О, вырядился, как румын - в трусах и в галстуке!"*


 Жаль, мне мама о таких приколах не рассказывала, хотя всю оккупацию пережила в сознательном возрасте, через месяц. Когда вошли немцы с румынами, ей исполнилось 16...  Правда бабушка её в основном по подвалам прятала, было не до смеха. Но насчёт румынов какие-то "прелы" и от мамы, и от бабушки звучали, жаль, не помню, какие.


> Аналогично: "Карл Маркс- просто экономист, а наша тетя Циля - старший экономист!" Но про мою бабушку - правда не анекдот! Она сама мне рассказывала.
> И еще, не помню, писала ли выше, *газировку называли сельтерской водой*. Во дворе было очень много детей (по трое-четверо в каждой семье). А будка с газировкой находилась через дорогу, по которой транспорт ходил раз в час. И дети по старше часто отпрашивались у родителей за этой сельтерской (или зельтерской)


  Ой, спасибо за напоминание одного из любимых анекдотов  :smileflag:  А бабушка и дедушка воду тоже так называли, только помню, вместо "с", "з" произносили, "*з*ельтерская". Сейчас лень в нете копаться, это была какая- то "сеть" продажи газировок с сиропом и без, по типу макдональдса 1900-х  :smileflag: , и "хозяина" фамилия была типа Сельтер, Зельцер, или что- то в этом роде.

----------


## Чебурген

> Ещё одно наблюдение: почему-то в Одессе у меня раз в пять чаще, чем в Киеве, спрашивают время. При этом, к примеру, закурить просят примерно с одинаковой частотой что там, что там.


  Главное, чтобы после "закурить не найдётся", не били, ни там, ни там

----------


## Чебурген

> а у меня почему-то киевляне в 10 раз чаще,чем одесситы,спрашивают,как пройти на Дерибасовскую.


  Было дело, в 87-м  :smileflag: , после армии ко мне заехал дружочек- однополчанин из Ялты, шЮтник, почти "наш, с Одессы"  :smileflag:  Был задан вопрос: а как можно с одесситов поприкалываться? так вот, мы с ним ходили по Черёмушкам и с наивным выражением лица приезжих спрашивали, как пройти на Дерибасовскую. Были, таки да, интересные и достаточно подробные ответы

----------


## Zhemchug

Года 22 назад гуляла я с коляской по Черемушкам. Подходит мужичок и спрашивает:
-- Скажите, где можно найти гостиницу?
-- Здесь в окрУге, по моему нигде нет. Разве что в городе - отвечаю я.
Следует очень удивленный и вполне логичный с его точки зрения вопрос:

-- А это разве не город? А что тогда?

----------


## Mimosa51

Много лет назад гуляю с детьми по Дерибасовской. Увидев знакомые лица идущих навстречу мужчин, здороваюсь с ними. Они вежливо отвечают и только когда мы разминулись я понимаю, что поздоровалась с Всеволодом Сафоновым и Регимантасом Адомайтисом, известными тогда актерами. Изумленные глаза детей и вопрос : "Мама, они тебя знают?  "

И еще одна удивительная встреча.  Болтая с подружкой, поворачиваем с Дерибасовской на Ленина и я сталкиваюсь с высоким мужчиной. От толчка разрывается бумажный пакет с яблоками, бывший у меня в руках. Мужчина хочет помочь подобрать яблоки, наклоняется и мы сталкиваемся лбами. Когда я поднимаю глаза, вижу перед собой Махмуда Эсамбаева, на концерте которого были вчера. Он уходит, а на меня нападает такой хохот, что соскакивает челюсть с замков, пришлось обращаться к врачу.

----------


## Alexandr

> соскакивает челюсть с замков, пришлось обращаться к врачу.


 У Исанбаева приемная мама была из Одессы, ничего страшного, что вы его тут увидели. но вывихнуть челюсть от такой мелочи - это таки надо иметь талант.  :smileflag:  Честно, гениально!

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Года 22 назад гуляла я с коляской по Черемушкам. Подходит мужичок и спрашивает:
> -- Скажите, где можно найти гостиницу?
> -- Здесь в окрУге, по моему нигде нет. Разве что в городе - отвечаю я.
> Следует очень удивленный и вполне логичный с его точки зрения вопрос:
> 
> -- А это разве не город? А что тогда?


  скорей всего это говорят не люди, а гены ассимилированных переселенцев. Одесса это всегда был центр и Фонтан, а жилмассивы пристраивались для приезжих. сам, уходя, на вопрос отвечаю - в город. а до точки 10 минут пешком.

----------


## Zhemchug

За "не люди" - большое человеческое спасибо. Вообще у нас всегда говорили город вместо центр, Универмаг вместо московского варианта "ЦУМ". А гостиниц на Черемушках вроде бы и сейчас немного.
А насчет Фонтана и его близости к центру... Моя уже неоднократно здесь упомянутая бабушка в свое время отказалась переезжать из квартиры без удобств на Лазарева (у парка Ильича) на 2-ю станцию фонтана. Она не без оснований полагала, что живет в 15 минутах от центра (кинотеатры, Привоз и т.д. и т.п.) и менять его на "курортную глушь" не собиралась.

----------


## nerazborchivo

не обижайтесь, прошу Вас. в Одессе абсолютно все поселенцы! греки, татары, евреи, славяне...просто кто-то чуть раньше, а кто-то чуточку позжее.

----------


## Zhemchug

Так и в этом мире мы все временно.... А шо делать?

----------


## Скрытик

> Так и в этом мире мы все временно.... А шо делать?


 Так с этим я согласен. Просто хочется исключения для себя и родных  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

Скрытик, просто расслабь булки. все там будем! подумай, что твои близкие будут жить в кризисе или при революции вечно. кошмар!!!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Вообще у нас всегда говорили город вместо центр, 
> А насчет Фонтана и его близости к центру...


 Я все детство и юность првела на ул. Южной, а потом на Пастера. Так даже на Пастера всегда говорили "выйти в город", хотя ближе к центру там только Преображенская  :smileflag:   И сама с моральными страданиями перебралась в жестокую глушь - на Сегедскую  :smileflag:   Так что Вашу бабушку я понимаю великолепно.

----------


## Mimosa51

> не обижайтесь, прошу Вас. в Одессе абсолютно все поселенцы! греки, татары, евреи, славяне...просто кто-то чуть раньше, а кто-то чуточку позжее.


 Не скажу, как говорят у нас, что это две большие разницы, но отличие все же есть. 
Прежние  переселенцы привносили что-то в город, его культуру, теперешние только выносят из него и обедняют культуру.

----------


## МуМиМама

Что-то не припомню, чтобы у Катаева Гаврик приглашал Петьку "в центр". Был город и ... /Молдаванка, Мельницы, Пересыпь, Курсаки, Фонтаны, Дача, поле и т.д/.

----------


## Mimosa51

Кто из одесситов не поймет смысл слов ХОЛОЙМЕС,ЦИМЕС, МАНСЫ, ПОЦ, БИКИЦЕР, ТУХЕС, ГЕШЕФТ,САРМАК,МИШПУХА, МИШИГЕНЕ? 
Для этого необязательно быть евреем, эти слова прчно вошли в наш язык, как и словосочетания:  БОЛЬНОЙ НА ВСЮ ГОЛОВУ, С ПОНТОМ ПОД ЗОНТОМ, НА ПОЛНОМ СЕРЬЕЗЕ, ДАВАЙ ПОЦЕМАЕМСЯ.
 И слова ДУРКА, СЕМАЧКИ, ДОСТОЧКА, ПЕКЛО,тоже наши, одесские.

----------


## Чебурген

> не обижайтесь, прошу Вас. в Одессе абсолютно все поселенцы! греки, татары, евреи, славяне...просто кто-то чуть раньше, а кто-то чуточку позжее.


 Ну, мой прадедушка в 1918-м году "застолбил" себе место на 2-м Кладбище, можно сказать, у него в Одессе появилась официальная "недвижимость" (у меня бумага сохранилась). Так он как, коренной одессит?

----------


## Чебурген

> Кто из одесситов не поймет смысл слов ХОЛОЙМЕС,ЦИМЕС, МАНСЫ, ПОЦ, БИКИЦЕР, ТУХЕС, ГЕШЕФТ,САРМАК,МИШПУХА, МИШИГЕНЕ? 
> Для этого необязательно быть евреем, эти слова прчно вошли в наш язык, как и словосочетания:  БОЛЬНОЙ НА ВСЮ ГОЛОВУ, С ПОНТОМ ПОД ЗОНТОМ, НА ПОЛНОМ СЕРЬЕЗЕ, ДАВАЙ ПОЦЕМАЕМСЯ.
>  И слова ДУРКА, СЕМАЧКИ, ДОСТОЧКА, ПЕКЛО,тоже наши, одесские.


 Вот эти слова и есть "тест" на "поселенцев" и Одесситов, ИМХО....

----------


## Verooona

> И слова ДУРКА, СЕМАЧКИ, *ДОСТОЧКА*, ПЕКЛО,тоже наши, одесские.


 А шо, больше нигде не говорят "досточка"? И "пекло"?

----------


## Mimosa51

> А шо, больше нигде не говорят "досточка"? И "пекло"?


 Говорят, но научились у нас.

----------


## tatyana2

Еще к "пеклу " добавлю "зусман".

----------


## Mimosa51

> Еще к "пеклу " добавлю "зусман".


 Точно, я забыла!

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Ну, мой прадедушка в 1918-м году "застолбил" себе место на 2-м Кладбище, можно сказать, у него в Одессе появилась официальная "недвижимость" (у меня бумага сохранилась). Так он как, коренной одессит?


  коренной, это не с недвижимостью, а с корнями. да и срок аренды такой "недвижимости" 25 лет кажись. потом имеют право подселять. ;-) но ты, Чебурген, однозначно одессит, с такими корнями на 2-м кладбище и обладанием словарного запаса на идиш! )))

----------


## Asasad®

Вот, только что прочитал фразу в теме про аварии и несчастные случаи: "Мне кажется это будут передавать СМИ, так как наехала туда много ментов и деловых дядей и следователь довольно таки хорошо и усердно работал, прочесал все наши *бадежки* и заправку в поисках свидетелей."

Мне кажется, что слово "бадежки" - чисто одесское. Во всяком случае, я его встречаю только в Одессе.

----------


## Moon Cat

бодега, бадежка
слово привезено в наш город  моряками
вообще то в Испании это кафе где наливают вино, часто домашнее :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

На меня напал дикий хохот, когда я увидела в Испании вывеску *Bodega*
а я то думала что это одесское название подвальчика-винарки

Кстати, а слово РАЗБОДЯЖИТЬ
не связано ли с бодегой?

----------


## Asasad®

> Кстати, а слово РАЗБОДЯЖИТЬ
> не связано ли с бодегой?


 А в Киеве словом "бодяга" называют поддельное или просто некачественное вино.

----------


## Парусник

Бабушка рассказала:
порою,когда народ поднимался по склону с пляжа,встречные интересовались - "как вода?"
И,получали точный,как пистолетный выстрел,ответ:"*Джусть*!".
Что не очень радовало,ибо дословно означало, "жуть какая холодная"...
Впрочем,иногда ответ звучал:"*Зельтерская*" - ведь не теплую ванну шли принимать.А,"утомленные солнцем", попрыгать со скалок в студеную морскую волну...

----------


## Life_exe

Соседка кричит во дворе "Вчера два дня не было света, позавчера два дня не было света, и сегодня уже третий день без света сидим!!!!"Самым ласковым словом в адрес электриков было ""ГААВнААеды!!!!"

----------


## OMF

> катер Генуя. ходил до 16-й и обратно. капитан - старый морской волк, который матом не ругался, а на нём разговаривал. кто-нить слышал, как он гонял прыгающих с причала пацанов перед тем, как пришвартоваться? ))) песня!!!


 А также катер "Оулу" (для тех, кто помнит) - "Катер Оулу следует по маршруту Черноморка-Привоз. Подошли к Аркадии, кому выходить - собирайте свои клумаки к выходу".

----------


## OMF

> Тогда я крутая старушка мужского рода.  "Мадам" в речи употребляю довольно часто.


 Ага, в переполненном трамвае - "Мадам, не давите на меня Вашими отходами".

----------


## molar

Бодега - это по румынски бар. Может и от них к нам это слово пришло.
А по испански бодега - это ещё и склад. В Чили как-то шел по порту и увидел на воротах склада надпись: "BODEGA №5"

----------


## Mimosa51

А для кого рекламируют фитнес с названием CURVES?

----------


## Moon Cat

> Бодега - это по румынски бар. Может и от них к нам это слово пришло.
> А по испански бодега - это ещё и склад. В Чили как-то шел по порту и увидел на воротах склада надпись: "BODEGA №5"


 БОДЕГА
(испанское слово) - погреб, кабак; также виноделие, сбор винограда; в приморских гаванях - склад товаров; на кораблях - пространство под фордеком. Из Энциклопедии 

но вот как в Одессу попало- с переселенцами, с моряками...

----------


## Zhemchug

С оккупантами во время войны.

----------


## W.Goose

> Кто из одесситов не поймет смысл слов ХОЛОЙМЕС,ЦИМЕС, МАНСЫ, ПОЦ, БИКИЦЕР, ТУХЕС, ГЕШЕФТ,САРМАК,МИШПУХА, МИШИГЕНЕ? 
> Для этого необязательно быть евреем, эти слова прчно вошли в наш язык, как и словосочетания:  БОЛЬНОЙ НА ВСЮ ГОЛОВУ, С ПОНТОМ ПОД ЗОНТОМ, НА ПОЛНОМ СЕРЬЕЗЕ, ДАВАЙ ПОЦЕМАЕМСЯ.
>  И слова ДУРКА, СЕМАЧКИ, ДОСТОЧКА, ПЕКЛО,тоже наши, одесские.


 такое теперь больше услышишь, за примером в Эйлате........

за мишугенера не скажу - но выражение "фуцын" и "что б у тебя всю дорогу была аркадская идилия".....я давно уже не слышал.......

----------


## Mimosa51

"За примером" - это тоже по-одесски. Фуцин или фуцелэ тоже наше.

----------


## Рико

Надпись на заборе"здесь мусор не бросать-прокляну" наверно можно увидеть только у нас в Одессе.

----------


## Zhemchug

> "За примером" - это тоже по-одесски. Фуцин или фуцелэ тоже наше.


 А еще фунциклирует в смысле "функционирует".




> Надпись на заборе"здесь мусор не бросать-прокляну" наверно можно увидеть только у нас в Одессе.


 И еще более одесское в районе развалин на Ленинградской несколько лет назад: "Не сыпте мусор - прокляну!"

----------


## Moon Cat

> Надпись на заборе"здесь мусор не бросать-прокляну" наверно можно увидеть только у нас в Одессе.


 Нет, такое можно прочитать в Херсоне возле мусоропровода...
а у нас помягче... :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> А для кого рекламируют фитнес с названием CURVES?


 для тех, кто умеет пользоваться курвиметром.)))
не одессизм, но забавная надпись над заведением, в котором продают кофе на таможенной площади - КАВАНАХ.

----------


## Zhemchug

Аналогично проезжала (адрес не помню) кафе "ПроКофьев".

----------


## Mimosa51

Когда-то в Черновцах нас повеселила вывеска "БЛЯХАРНЯ"

----------


## Asasad®

Из темы "Техосмотр": "сейчас открыть категорию намного проще, а то некоторые *гилят* 350-400 баксов".

Мне кажется, что выделенное слово - типично одесское, во всяком случае, нигде его больше не встречал. Смысл я понял по контексту фразы, но интересно было бы узнать его происхождение.

----------


## Moon Cat

а может это "украинизм"?    от слова загилячивати
у нас в Одессе часто говорят "цикавий" дядька, например

----------


## Mimosa51

> а может это "украинизм"?    от слова нагилячивати
> у нас в Одессе часто говорят "цикавий" дядька, например


 Загилити -загнуть

----------


## Asasad®

> а может это "украинизм"?    от слова нагилячивати


 Ой, не знаю такого украинского слова, хотя украинским владею. Может, это какой-то диалект?

----------


## Asasad®

> Загилити -загнуть


 Спасибо! Посмотрел в словарь - действительно, есть такое украинское слово. Не знал.

----------


## Moon Cat

Да, именно, одесский диалект

----------


## Terra_cotta

Asasad®, самое смешное, что Вы уже задавали именно этот вопрос несколько месяцев назад  :smileflag:  https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12132891&postcount=2100
И там дальше мы размышляли на эту тему.

----------


## Asasad®

> Asasad®, самое смешное, что Вы уже задавали именно этот вопрос несколько месяцев назад  https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12132891&postcount=2100
> И там дальше мы размышляли на эту тему.


 Ой  У меня ещё и память, оказывается, ни к чёрту .

----------


## Антрэ

какой диалект,обычное украинское слово.
вообще половину "штучек" слышала в детстве,проживая в Херсонской обл.
Единственные исключения- слова на идише.
баклажка
шухлядка
фортка
пиляка
и т.д.

----------


## Ans

В разговоре с гостями из Винницы из моих уст прозвучало слово "батискаф".. и на меня удивленно уставились с вопросом "а шо цэ?"
оказывается, они ларек так не называют

----------


## Скрытик

> В разговоре с гостями из Винницы из моих уст прозвучало слово "батискаф".. и на меня удивленно уставились с вопросом "а шо цэ?"
> оказывается, они ларек так не называют


 Так и у нас раньше так не называли. Началось это в середине 90х, когда появились ларьки овальной формы, действующих таких уже и не осталось  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

А вот интересно, почему название мусорников альтфатер прижилось, а "союз" почему-то нет? Хотя они появились позже и слово вроде "до боли знакомое".

----------


## Moon Cat

А вы помните это время, когда альфатеры появились у нас в Одессе
в других городах  Украины что-то подобное появилось  позже,
т.е. это было чуть ли не достопримечательность Одессы

наверно, как Ксерокс, который был первый, и теперь и другие копировальные аппараты называют просто ксерокс, забывая, что это торговая марка :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> А вы помните это время, когда альфатеры появились у нас в Одессе
> в других городах  Украины что-то подобное появилось  позже,
> т.е. это было чуть ли не достопримечательность Одессы


 В смысле, пластиковые мусорные контейнеры? А когда они у вас появились?

----------


## Terra_cotta

> В смысле, пластиковые мусорные контейнеры? А когда они у вас появились?


 Чёрти когда еще, году в 97, кажется.

----------


## Moon Cat

> В смысле, пластиковые мусорные контейнеры? А когда они у вас появились?


 Ну не знаю, у меня девичья память, может кто-то другой вспомнит точную дату
но  в БПСОЯ Смирнова В.П. было уже упоминание в 2002 г.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Альфатер*СОЦИАЛЬНАЯ ЗАЩИТА НАСЕЛЕНИЯ
Некогда высшей мерой социальной защиты в СССР именовался расстрел. В середине девяностых в качестве высшей меры социальной защиты населения одесситы не без оснований стали считать мусорные баки.
Сколько раз тебе говорила - сначала взнесись в социальную защиту, а футбол будет, когда придешь обратно с пустым ведром.
- Что такое пункт социальной защиты?
- «Альфатер». (Название фирмы, первой расставившей по всей Одессе пользующиеся огромным спросом мусорные баки нового поколения).
Мы таки стали жить лучше. В мусорных баках уже роются прилично одетые люди. Удивляюсь, как это за право рыться в мусорниках никто не догадался устраивать комиссионный сбор и торговать лицензии.
Говорят, что в качестве социальной защиты пенсионерам разрешили переходить дорогу на красный цвет светофора.
Они так грозно вели себя, будто перед ними была не известная бригада, а какие-то среднестатистические затрушенные граждане, умеющие только хорошо помирать от социальной защиты населения.

----------


## kassia

> Надпись на заборе"здесь мусор не бросать-прокляну" наверно можно увидеть только у нас в Одессе.


 Это не только в Одессе. А ещё, вместо надписи "во дворе злая собака", любят писать "дом, участок, сад - всё заговорено..." и т.д. в том же духе.

----------


## Скрытик

> А вот интересно, почему название мусорников альтфатер прижилось, а "союз" почему-то нет? Хотя они появились позже и слово вроде "до боли знакомое".


 Так потому что появились позже, уже первое было на слуху  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Это не только в Одессе. А ещё, вместо надписи "во дворе злая собака", любят писать "дом, участок, сад - всё заговорено..." и т.д. в том же духе.


 "Во дворе туалета нет"- этим "заговором" были исписаны все ворота на входе во дворы Молдаванки  :smileflag:  Мы в своё время с дружочком ещё прикалывались, мол в Испании на воротах двориков писали бы "*Но пассаран*"

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Во дворе туалета нет"- этим "заговором" были исписаны все ворота на входе во дворы Молдаванки .....


 А ниже этой надписи на многих воротах добавляли: "Счас будет!!!"

----------


## WXXS

И одесситы под расстрелом не скажут: "ОдЭсса"

----------


## Чебурген

> И одесситы под расстрелом не скажут: "ОдЭсса"


 Ой, вы знаете, моя мама, которая родилась, всю жизнь прожила (в том числе и в оккупацию) в Одессе, имевшая высшее образование и 35 лет проработавшая в библиотеке, ни разу от неё не слышал украинского слова, тоже говорила ОдЭса, и её мама, моя бабушка, тоже, кроме Одессы, ничего не знавшая. Но они как-то так мягенько это "ОдЭсса" говорили, не по- украински, а по- одесски Дай бог каждому "коренному одесситу" так...

----------


## WXXS

[QUOTE=Чебурген;13552436]Ой, вы знаете, моя мама, которая родилась, всю жизнь прожила (в том числе и в оккупацию) в Одессе, имевшая высшее образование и 35 лет проработавшая в библиотеке, ни разу от неё не слышал украинского слова, тоже говорила ОдЭса, и её мама, моя бабушка, тоже, кроме Одессы, ничего не знавшая. Но они как-то так мягенько это "ОдЭсса" говорили, не по- украински, а по- одесски *Дай бог каждому "коренному одесситу" так...[/*QUOTE]

Я ничего не имею против украинского (и тем более одесского)  варианта. Просто когда говорят по-русски, и в разговоре произносят: "Од*Э*сса".... это звучит как Од*Э*сса и никак иначе.

----------


## Зимняя

> Ой, вы знаете, моя мама, которая родилась, всю жизнь прожила (в том числе и в оккупацию) в Одессе, имевшая высшее образование и 35 лет проработавшая в библиотеке, ни разу от неё не слышал украинского слова, тоже говорила ОдЭса, и её мама, моя бабушка, тоже, кроме Одессы, ничего не знавшая. Но они как-то так мягенько это "ОдЭсса" говорили, не по- украински, а по- одесски Дай бог каждому "коренному одесситу" так...


 спасибо Марку Бернесу - это с его легкой руки пошел такой выговор. но звучало действительно мягко, а вот со временем стало более жестким

----------


## Nikasya

ха! вспомнила просвою родную комуну:
Идет тетя Катенька с сыночком в гости -заходят в подъезд -мальчишке лет пять такой опрятненький, на проборчик зачесаный идет за ручку. За ними пожилая интилихентная пара. Малыш говорит" мамочка а правда дурно здесь пахнет? Катенька царственно кивает - да сынок. Пара      умиляется а мальчик продолжает: "гамном пахнет да мамочка?!"

----------


## Moon Cat

ой тоже вспомнила про коммуну чур меня
заходит мой сын( возраст еще до школы) на  коммунальную кухню
а соседка варит то ли вымя то ли почки... но запах конкретный...

и он так же говорит : мамочка, здесь так дурно пахнет...
а соседка в ответ:  да, гавном ( з села она была!)

----------


## Чебурген

> Я ничего не имею против украинского (и тем более одесского)  варианта. Просто когда говорят по-русски, и в разговоре произносят: "Од*Э*сса".... это звучит как Од*Э*сса и никак иначе.


 Так это надо слышать, буквами по написанному этого не передашь.

----------


## LesliV

Кто вчера ночью наблюдал в небе летящую кавалькаду?Что это было?Летели какие то светящиеся объекты большой кавалькадой на протяжении минут 10,подруга наблюдала в центре города, а я около автовокзала.Что это было,кто знает????Я даже на видео засняла.

----------


## Moon Cat

да, на Александровском Х Бунина  я вышла из машина около десяти вечера и подняла голову(чего-то???)  от моря  к вокзалу таки-да летела кавалькада...
у меня первая мысль была(так как не верю в чудеса)
что это был фейерверк что ли?

----------


## Alexandr

Запуск фонариков от колонады.  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

А в честь чего?

----------


## Alexandr

> А в честь чего?


 В честь этого года.

----------


## Moon Cat

В честь нашей встречи, мадам

----------


## Чебурген

Судя по названию темы, это очередные "одесские штучки"

----------


## mousemouse

вчера имела счастье сьездить на ленпоселок, есть там некий ВАЗ там мне и выходить надо было, я водителю говорю "ВАЗ пожалуйста", звучит-то как "вас"=) на что он мне отвечает, "девушка, я не могу, я на работе")))) Даже не нашла что сказать на это)))

----------


## Moon Cat

мы сегодня заспорили на работе
я утверждаю, что фраза:
 "В честь нашей встречи, мадам" сказанна в связи "В честь чего  помидоры у вас по полтора?"
принадлежит перу Жванецкого, подслушанного на улицах Одессы.

Мой оппОнент утверждает, что услышал эту фразу  первый  раз в фильме "Ликвидация"?
ИСПРАВИЛА еще 5 ошибок!!!

----------


## OMF

Moon Cat абсолютно права. А оппОнент - нет.

----------


## Alexandr

> мы сегодня заспорили на работе
> я утверждаю, что фраза:
>  "В честь нашей встречи, мадам" сказанна в связи "В честь чего  помидоры у вас по полтора?"
> принадлежит перу Жванецкого, подслушанного на улицах Одессы.
> 
> Мой оппОнент утверждает, что услышал эту фразу  первый  раз в фильме "Ликвидация"?


 А откуда оппонент приехал?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Moon Cat абсолютно права. А оппОнент - нет.


 А оппонент мог действительно впервые услышать эту фразу в этом фильме. Ну не читал он и не слышал Жванецкого.  Это ж не преступление. Сейчас в массе фильмов, извините, в наглую воруют и музыку, и названия, и фразы из старых картин. Так что ничего удивительного.

----------


## Moon Cat

> А откуда оппонент приехал?


 мАсквич!
от него с удивлением узнала, что у нас в Одессе большой популярностью среди приезжих  пользуется экскурсия то ли бандитская то ли криминальная Одесса, свзанная с фильмом Ликвидация...я даже не знала что и сказать :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Что взять с мАсквичей? Недавно вот "соблазнилась" - купила книгу Файтельберга "Одесса в эпоху ленинской и сталинской диктатуры." Так большей чуши и коньюктурщины не читала со времен учебников по истории СССР.

----------


## Alexandr

> мАсквич!
> от него с удивлением узнала, что у нас в Одессе большой популярностью среди приезжих  пользуется экскурсия то ли бандитская то ли криминальная Одесса, свзанная с фильмом Ликвидация...я даже не знала что и сказать


 Тогда понятно, они там помидорку нормальную не видели (на микадо говорят, что неспелая  :smileflag: ), а пекинскую капусту называют салатом. И ты хочешь, чтоб они где-то услышали, кроме телевизора?  :smileflag:

----------


## МуМиМама

> мАсквич!
> от него с удивлением узнала, что у нас в Одессе большой популярностью среди приезжих  пользуется экскурсия то ли бандитская то ли криминальная Одесса, свзанная с фильмом Ликвидация...я даже не знала что и сказать


 При чём здесь "Ликвидация"? А, для коммерческих целей.  Эта пешеходная экскурсия "ходит" более 5 лет. И называлась, если не ошибаюсь, скромно и со вкусом "Бандитская Одесса". Название не утверждаю, варианты возможны. "Ликвидируйте" ...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Тогда понятно, они там помидорку нормальную не видели (на микадо говорят, что неспелая ), а пекинскую капусту называют салатом. И ты хочешь, чтоб они где-то услышали, кроме телевизора?


 я когда токо приехала в Одессу, моя новоиспеченная подружка, одесситка такая цикавая с Комитетской, учила:
Если в шляпах ходят - то это залетные(приезжие)
Одесситы не ходят ни в шляпах ни в панамах ни в др.ерунде
Если на пляже услышишь:Гляди, гляди, кряветка
                                    Да какая это в пя....у кряветка
                                    Эт мядуза
то это тоже приезжие, скорей всего с Москвы

----------


## Terra_cotta

> \
> Одесситы не ходят ни в шляпах ни в панамах ни в др.ерунде


 Странное какое-то заявление. (_Ушла перебирать свою коллекцию головных уборов_  :smileflag:  ).

----------


## Moon Cat

> Странное какое-то заявление. (_Ушла перебирать свою коллекцию головных уборов_  ).


 ой, ну не воспринимайте так всю буквально... :smileflag: 
с одной стороны, есть одесские мадам из прошлой жизни:
 "Ко мне подходит старушка. Из-под того, что когда-то, по-видимому, было шляпкой, блестит непобедимый одесский глаз"(с)

и современные стильные дамы в шляпах с полями...

----------


## Чебурген

На Комитетской, видать, не носят...

----------


## Alexandr

> На Комитетской, видать, не носят...


 Шляпы приезжих таки отличаются.  :smileflag:  Одесситку в шляпе от приезжих я отличаю, что-то неуловимое, но есть.  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Шляпы приезжих таки отличаются.  Одесситку в шляпе от приезжих я отличаю, что-то неуловимое, но есть.


 Да, или если идет семья: муж, жена, дети -  и все в одинаковых
инкубаторских панамах( при том красные все)
так понятно, что приезжие
а одесситов отличает бринзовый загар :smileflag:

----------


## ХатульМадан

(шляпки/панамки) Не в той самой Чайне пошиты/сплетены?

----------


## Alexandr

> Не в той самой Чайне пошиты/сплетены?


 Походка не та и выражовывание лица.  :smileflag:

----------


## ХатульМадан

C походкой и этим... лицом - согласен.
А вот тем кто тут живет и работет, иногда и на море сходить некогда... так что с загаром - перебор.
Еще взгляд на окружающую действительность таки да, разный. Ну, а если рот откроет и пару слов услышишь - всё. Почти безошибочно

----------


## Moon Cat

> C походкой и этим... лицом - согласен.
> *А вот тем кто тут живет и работет, иногда и на море сходить некогда... так что с загаром - перебор.*
> Еще взгляд на окружающую действительность таки да, разный. Ну, а если рот откроет и пару слов услышишь - всё. Почти безошибочно


 так брИнзовый загар от слово БРИНЗА
у меня лично сейчас такой

----------


## Alexandr

> C походкой и этим... лицом - согласен.
> А вот тем кто тут живет и работет, иногда и на море сходить некогда... так что с загаром - перебор.
> Еще взгляд на окружающую действительность таки да, разный. Ну, а если рот откроет и пару слов услышишь - всё. Почти безошибочно


 Мой прекрасный лунный брынзовый загар...  :smileflag:

----------


## ХатульМадан

Черт!!!! *посыпает голову пеплом* х10 (ДЕСЯТЬ ПОСЫПАНИЙ)
Слепой стал! Старею. Прочел как брОнзовый....
От того и отписал так...
Каюсь!

----------


## Торри

Захожу в маленький магазинчик, за мной еще одна девушка и не мзакрывает дверь. В магазине работает кондер.Продавец: 
- Девочки ,не стесняемся, у нас таки можно хлопать дверями)))))

----------


## Глафира Федоровна

Волею судьбы мой брат женился на россиянке, живут в Питере. Так первое время наша новоиспеченная невестка просто офигевала от нашей речи. А ее мама - филолог и вообще очень правильная и заумная женщина, когда приезжает в гости, сокрушается - как так можно ломать язык и строить предложения.
Из того что вспомнилось.

Поломался у меня ноут, муж пошел к мастеру. Звонит мне
Муж - Ты знаешь сколько он хочет за ремонт?
Я -     Ты хочешь сделать мне упасть?
Сидящая рядом теща моего брата в ауте - Ну как можно сделать упасть????

Пошли с мужем и невесткой делать базар. Ну а сами понимаете - лето, изобилие овощей и фрукты и хочется всего. Сумки уже полные...но дыни же хочется.
 Прошу продавщицу - Девушка дайте мне хорошую дыню, чтобы мужа не обидеть, но и чтобы было что покушать. Девушка взвешивает мне небольшую дыню и мы уходим.  
Невестка в недоумении, а при чем здесь "мужа не обидеть". Ну объясняю - не очень большую, чтобы мужу  было не  тяжело нести, но и не маленькую, чтобы всем хватило поесть. Ответ невестки - А нельзя было просто сказать - взвесьте мне среднюю дыню?

Ну и по-поводу загара. 4-х летняя питерская племянница меня тоже  упрекает: 
Почему ты не ходишь на море, ведь ты же молочная?
 Я - ну работы много, некогда.
 Она - Странные все вы тут - море есть, а все молочные ходят. Вот я уже шоколадка.

----------


## Чебурген

> Пошли с мужем и невесткой делать базар


  А само словосочетание "делать базар" родственников не шокировало?  :smileflag: 


> Странные все вы тут - море есть, а все молочные ходят.


  А для меня в данном контексте слово "молочный" хоть и понимаем, но удивителен  :smileflag:  Ассоциации с молочными продуктами, молочными коктейлями, "молочными" поросятами, наконец, но не с молочным загаром, хотя, бывало, слышал это сравнение. Вот вышеприведенное "брИнзовый" как- то ближе  :smileflag:  Я вот тоже "молочный", не поверите, ни разу на море не был, то одно, то другое, вечно дела находятся, да и не тянет как-то...

----------


## Zhemchug

Так и у питерцев масса словечек, присущих только им, над которыми мАсквичи посмеиваются. Типа поребрика и т.д.

----------


## Asasad®

> Так и у питерцев масса словечек, присущих только им


 Ну, "масса" - это громко сказано. У меня есть родственники - питерцы (коренные, далеко не в первом поколении), так, кроме пресловутых "поребрик", "курА" и "батон хлеба", больше ничего необычного от них никогда не слышал.

----------


## Moon Cat

> ...не поверите, ни разу на море не был, то одно, то другое, вечно дела находятся, да и не тянет как-то...


 верим...
я обычно на море хожу на мысе Тарханкут в Крыму
но в этом году ...ремонт как всегда затянулся...выберусь ли? 
однажды присутствовала при разговоре двух одесситов, привлекший меня их диким хохотом
Они выясняли друг у друга, а в какой же стороне море???
так как море было явно не по дороге с работы домой, то и направление забылось. Вообщим смех сквозь слезы

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну, "масса" - это *громко сказан*о. У меня есть родственники - питерцы (коренные, далеко не в первом поколении), так, кроме пресловутых "поребрик", "курА" и "батон хлеба", больше ничего необычного от них никогда не слышал.


 Интернет - почти единственное место, где свободно можно говорить *громко*.
А в данной теме выше тоже были высказывания, что мол нечего смесь неграмотного идиша с уголовным жаргоном объявлять самобытным одесским языком. Но мы же так не считаем.

----------


## Чебурген

> А в данной теме выше тоже были высказывания, что мол нечего смесь неграмотного идиша с уголовным жаргоном объявлять самобытным одесским языком. Но мы же так не считаем.


  "И эти люди запрещают мне ковыряться в носу!" (с), 
а также путают "мядузу" с "кряветкой"

----------


## Asasad®

> А в данной теме выше тоже были высказывания, что мол нечего смесь неграмотного идиша с уголовным жаргоном объявлять самобытным одесским языком. Но мы же так не считаем.


 Но я действительно никогда не слышал от них *массы* каких-либо "питерских" словечек. Обычный русский язык.

----------


## Чебурген

> Но я действительно никогда не слышал от них *массы* каких-либо "питерских" словечек. Обычный русский язык.


 Но шаурму шавермой обзывали? И бордюр поребриком?

----------


## Alexandr

> Но я действительно никогда не слышал от них *массы* каких-либо "питерских" словечек. Обычный русский язык.


 И я ничего хитрого от них не помню, кроме апломба.  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Интернет - почти единственное место, где свободно можно говорить *громко*.
> А в данной теме выше тоже были высказывания, что мол нечего смесь неграмотного идиша с уголовным жаргоном объявлять самобытным одесским языком. Но мы же так не считаем.


 Нет, что-то есть в этих людях, которые так ярко говорят, заимствуя из разных языков самое главное. М.Жванецкий

----------


## Alexandr

> Но шаурму шавермой обзывали? И бордюр поребриком?


 Ой, это такая мелочь.  :smileflag: 




> Нет, что-то есть в этих людях, которые так ярко говорят, заимствуя из разных языков самое главное. М.Жванецкий


 Та посмотреть на национальности области... Болгары, молдаване, арнауты, мадьяры... И вы хотите, чтоб мы разговаривали по словарю?  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Та посмотреть на национальности области... Болгары, молдаване, арнауты, мадьяры... И вы хотите, чтоб мы разговаривали по словарю?


  Одни наши евреи с "ихним" идишем чего стоят!

----------


## Alexandr

> Одни наши евреи с "ихним" идишем чего стоят!


 А, это даже не обсуждаем.  :smileflag:  И чего они там в Израиле сделали иврит официальным?  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> Но шаурму шавермой обзывали?


 Как раз в Питере и говорят и на вывесках у них везде "шаурма", так же, как у нас. "Шаверма" - это в Москве.

----------


## Moon Cat

ой, а можно я еще скажу Жванецким, аж жжет:
Нельзя безнаказанно жить в Киеве.

----------


## Чебурген

> А, это даже не обсуждаем.  И чего они там в Израиле сделали иврит официальным?


  На тот момент ещё были не все "наши" с Одессы  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> ой, а можно я еще скажу Жванецким, аж жжет:
> Нельзя безнаказанно жить в Киеве.


 Два года "родину любил" под Киевом.  :smileflag:  Смешные они.

----------


## OMF

Киевлянин - это диагноз.  Проверено.

----------


## Alexandr

> На тот момент ещё были не все "наши" с Одессы


 Можно подумать. что мароканских евреев было больше, чем европейских.  :smileflag:  Хотя Тора не на идише...  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> Киевлянин - это диагноз.  Проверено.


 Ну я - киевлянин. Какой Вы мне ставите диагноз?

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ну я - киевлянин. Какой Вы мне ставите диагноз?


 Ну зачем так кричать?
Можно отделаться улыбкой :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Можно подумать. что мароканских евреев было больше, чем европейских.  Хотя Тора не на идише...


 Ладно, мы тут уже на скользкую грань религии и национализма переходим...  :smileflag:  
А вот Махал Махалыч, при всём уважении, тоже слегка не прав. Сам то, поди, не в Житомире живёт... 


> Как раз в Питере и говорят и на вывесках у них везде "шаурма", так же, как у нас. "Шаверма" - это в Москве.


  Везде и всегда слышал совсем наоборот, даже в инет немножко полез  :smileflag:  http://shavermer.narod.ru/daidjest.html

----------


## Alexandr

> А вот Махал Махалыч, при всём уважении, тоже слегка не прав. Сам то, поди, не в Житомире живёт...


 А деньги где? Офис СССР-а бывшего там. :smileflag:  И на фонтане дачка у него осталась.  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> Ну зачем так кричать?
> Можно отделаться улыбкой


 Кто кричит? Где Вы видите капс или восклицательные знаки? Тяжело отделываться улыбкой, когда про тебя пишут, что ты - диагноз. Я бы посмотрел на реакцию форумчан, если бы я написал "Одессит - это диагноз. Проверено."

----------


## Asasad®

> Везде и всегда слышал совсем наоборот, даже в инет немножко полез  http://shavermer.narod.ru/daidjest.html


 Да, точно - я уже вспомнил, ты прав.

----------


## Moon Cat

> А деньги где? Офис СССР-а бывшего там. И на фонтане дачка у него осталась.


 И бульвар у него в Одессе остался

----------


## Чебурген

> Я бы посмотрел на реакцию форумчан, если бы я написал "Одессит - это диагноз. Проверено."


 Я бы не обиделся такому диагнозу, всю жизнь болею и от этого помру  :smileflag:  Просто обычно слово "диагноз" употребительно к национальности, месту жительства или вероисповеданию звучит несколько унизительно, тут согласен.

----------


## Alexandr

> "Одессит - это диагноз. Проверено."


 Это таки диагноз, и нам он нравится.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> И бульвар у него в Одессе остался


 У Ицхака Рабина тоже улица в Одессе осталась, ему от этого легче?

----------


## Alexandr

> И бульвар у него в Одессе остался


 Приобрёлся.  :smileflag: 




> Я бы посмотрел на реакцию форумчан, если бы я написал "Одессит - это диагноз. Проверено."


 Вот Вам и разница, мы гордимся, Вы обижаться собираетесь.  :smileflag:

----------


## Глафира Федоровна

А давайте лучше поговорим о светлом и добром :smileflag:  Я вообще очень люблю общаться с нашими старичками-старушками, вот где колорит.  Очень часто вспоминаю одну историю.
Пошли мы с мамой и папой на Привоз перед Пасхой делать базар на 2 семьи. (К слову сказать наш папа весьма эмоциональный мужчинка) Ходим по молочному корпусу, там где копчености, он возмущается ценам и кидает фразы "Можно подумать, что та свинья имела 2 высших образования"  "Ага и еще она у вас в филармонии выступала"  Вообщем он нас уже с мамой порядком устал. Да и в добавок еще обвесили немного, он вообще разошелся.
 Идет и толкает очень эмоциональную тираду про перекупщиков, про цены и т.д. в конце "Да чтобы я сюда еще хоть раз пришел, да имел я весь этот Привоз!!"  
Тут к нему подходит такой себе старичок (из моих любимых старичков-одесситов) и так легонько хлопает по руке - "Молодой человек, послушайте минутку! Ой, если бы вы имели весь этот Привоз, то вы бы сейчас отдыхали где-нибудь на Канарах и кушали омары!"
Все - папих наш расплылся в улыбке, напряжение снято и они уже начали беседовать за то какой раньше был Привоз
Ну а мы с мамой, сказав, что подойдем к нему через 10 мин, пошли докупать необходимое в спокойной обстановке. :smileflag:

----------


## Mimosa51

Мой любимый молдаванский дворик, он весь перерыт-меняют канализацию. По отвалам глины, с ведерком карабкается за водой к крану, прибитому на улице 80-летняя соседка. "Бабушка, давайте я принесу вам воды ",- перехватывает ведерко один из рабочих. Резкий поворот, руки в бОки, гневный взгляд: "Какая я вам бабушка, я, что, вам пуп резала?" "А как же вас называть? "- растерялся парень.
"Мадам Кох!"? "Ну, хорошо, мадама, давайте, принесу вам водички! "

----------


## Zhemchug

> Как раз в Питере и говорят и на вывесках у них везде "шаурма", так же, как у нас. "Шаверма" - это в Москве.


 А у нас еще говорят, вернее пишут: "Требуется человек на шаурму" (в районе Филатова/Космонавтов было такое объявление) . Видимо, нашли уже человека садюги....

----------


## Alexandr

> А у нас еще говорят, вернее пишут: "Требуется человек на шаурму" (в районе Филатова/Космонавтов было такое объявление) . Видимо, нашли уже человека садюги....


 Есть еще "на пирожки".  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А давайте лучше поговорим о светлом и добром Я вообще очень люблю общаться с нашими старичками-старушками, вот где колорит.  Очень часто вспоминаю одну историю.
> Пошли мы с мамой и папой на Привоз перед Пасхой делать базар на 2 семьи. (К слову сказать наш папа весьма эмоциональный мужчинка) Ходим по молочному корпусу, там где копчености, он возмущается ценам и кидает фразы *"Можно подумать, что та свинья имела 2 высших образования"  "Ага и еще она у вас в филармонии выступала"*  Вообщем он нас уже с мамой порядком устал. Да и в добавок еще обвесили немного, он вообще разошелся.
>  Идет и толкает очень эмоциональную тираду про перекупщиков, про цены и т.д. в конце "Да чтобы я сюда еще хоть раз пришел, да имел я весь этот Привоз!!"  
> Тут к нему подходит такой себе старичок (из моих любимых старичков-одесситов) и так легонько хлопает по руке - "Молодой человек, послушайте минутку! Ой, если бы вы имели весь этот Привоз, то вы бы сейчас отдыхали где-нибудь на Канарах и кушали омары!"
> Все - папих наш расплылся в улыбке, напряжение снято и они уже начали беседовать за то какой раньше был Привоз
> Ну а мы с мамой, сказав, что подойдем к нему через 10 мин, пошли докупать необходимое в спокойной обстановке.


 У меня муж, если сидим в каком-то заведении и наш заказ долго не несут, всегда начинает хохмить, что мол, наверно, бегают, не могут поймать кабанчика на шашлык или курочку ни биточек, или рыбку для нас поехали ловить.

----------


## Чебурген

> "Мадам Кох!"


  Был ещё анекдот про претензии мадам Кох к "палочке Коха" (с)

----------


## Mimosa51

Ну, эта дама реальное лицо, ее внуки еще живут в этом доме

----------


## LoliTTa

Помню соседка, из "приезжих", как то  остановила бабушку с вопросом "Тетя Оля, я не помню, вы еврейка или молдаванка?" На что бабуля, гордо вскинув голову отвечала "Вообще-то - я одесская гречанка, если вам  от этого будет лучше спать!"

----------


## Чебурген

> Ну, эта дама реальное лицо, *ее внуки еще живут в этом доме*


  Я так понимаю, благодаря всё той же "палочке Коха"  :smileflag:  Простите, не сдержал в себе п-чика Ржевского  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Помню соседка, из "приезжих", как то  остановила бабушку с вопросом "Тетя Оля, я не помню, вы еврейка или молдаванка?" На что бабуля, гордо вскинув голову отвечала "Вообще-то - я одесская гречанка, если вам  от этого будет лучше спать!"


  а я когда прочла вашу историю, вспомнила  о прабабушке Кате со стороны мужа нууу очень похоже и гречанка она была действительно по-паспорту 
Катя прабабушка, а бабушка- Оля
Катя была очень веселая дама :smileflag: 
она шла на Новый базар за продуктами и... приходила иногда под утро...
потом выяснялось, что она встречала на базаре свою родственницу или подругу и шла к ней играть в карты, лото, домино
очень азартная женщина была
так вот она выигрывала у подруги  деньги, потом купленные продукты
и приходила домой добытчица с чувством выполненного долга

----------


## Terra_cotta

> А деньги где? Офис СССР-а бывшего там. И на фонтане дачка у него осталась.


 И квартира в Аркадии. Сейчас он живет именно там. И вообще не менее 5-6 месяцев в году проводит в Одессе. Я хорошо знакома с одним из его ближайших друзей, так что информация верна  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

Рассказ бабушки Кати:
" Когда-то в Одессе дворовые  туалеты очищали по ночам.
  окна раскрыты настеж
  слышно как вздыхают и бормочут во сне соседи
   ....
-Пан говновозу, котра година?
-Друга, пани бл@дина!"

----------


## Asasad®

> -Пан говновозу, котра година?
> -Друга, пани бл@дина!"


 Т.е., выходит, раньше Одесса была украиноязычным городом?

----------


## ХатульМадан

И польско-, и молдавско-, и греко-, и еврейско-, и русско-, и украинско-, и болгарско-, и румынско-, и немецко-, и...

Это перечисление только знакомых и их национальностей навскидку.

----------


## Asasad®

> И польско-, и молдавско-, и греко-, и еврейско-, и русско-, и украинско-, и болгарско-, и румынско-, и немецко-, и...
> 
> Это перечисление только знакомых и их национальностей навскидку.


 А сейчас везде слышен только русский...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Т.е., выходит, раньше Одесса была украиноязычным городом?


 ну шо ж вы так все буквально и прямолинейно понимаете?
все ж вам надо расжевывать...

это наемные работники приезжали в третий град  Российской империи на заработки... что ж тут не понятно?
а потом обижаетесь, что про вас говорят, что вы смешные...

----------


## Asasad®

> ну шо ж вы так все буквально и прямолинейно понимаете?
> все ж вам надо расжевывать...


 Дык не местные мы .






> это наемные работники приезжали в третий град  Российской империи на заработки... что ж тут не понятно?


 Да всё понятно, но это же надо знать. Каюсь, в истории Одессы не силён. В частности, поэтому и сижу на этом форуме и задаю кажущиеся Вам смешные вопросы.




> а потом обижаетесь, что про вас говорят, что вы смешные...


 Ну, если для Вас человек, который ошибается из-за недостатка знаний (но заметьте, при этом хочет восполнить эти пробелы) кажется смешным... Не знаю, мне почему-то не приходит в голову смеяться в Киеве над приезжими, которые задают с моей точки зрения глупые вопросы про Киев.

----------


## Asasad®

Ладно, прошу прощения за офф. Антиофф: вчера в одной из соседних тем увидел очень интересное слово: "бульбомётить". Это чисто одесское или нет?

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ладно, прошу прощения за офф. Антиофф: вчера в одной из соседних тем увидел очень интересное слово: "бульбомётить". Это чисто одесское или нет?


 пускать "бульбашки"
он известный бульбомет

смешной= чудак
смешная=чудачка

----------


## Asasad®

> пускать "бульбашки"
> он известный бульбомет


 Ага, понял - спасибо! Т.е., это от "бульбашки" (пузыри), а я сначала на "бульбу" (картофель) подумал - типа, швыряться картошкой  :smileflag: .

----------


## Чебурген

> Ага, понял - спасибо! Т.е., это от "бульбашки" (пузыри), а я сначала на "бульбу" (картофель) подумал - типа, швыряться картошкой .


 Знаешь, я тоже  :smileflag:  Про чисто белорусскую национальную игру- бросаться картошкой  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> пускать "бульбашки"
> он известный бульбомет
> 
> смешной= чудак
> смешная=чудачка


 Почему "бульбашки", когда всегда было "бульбочки". И вода была с "бульбочками". За копейку...

----------


## Zhemchug

Про воду с бульбочками... Почему-то вспомнилась очень давняя история. У мамы моей был сотрудник, который на полном серьезе говорил, что если девушка ему нравится и дает надежду на дальнейшее общение, то он покупает ей воду с сиропом (за 3 копейки), а если не нравится - то без сиропа. 
Все же большинство наших земляков славится щедростью и умением ухаживать за женщинами. А эта шутка сохранилась как образчик не одесского поведения.

----------


## Чебурген

> Про воду с бульбочками... Почему-то вспомнилась очень давняя история. У мамы моей был сотрудник, который на полном серьезе говорил, что если девушка ему нравится и дает надежду на дальнейшее общение, то он покупает ей воду с сиропом (за 3 копейки), а если не нравится - то без сиропа. 
> Все же большинство наших земляков славится щедростью и умением ухаживать за женщинами. А эта шутка сохранилась как образчик не одесского поведения.


  Ой, я вас умоляю! А вспомните анекдоты за наших евреев  :smileflag:  Последнее желание папы перед смертью: випить чая с двумя ложечками сахара. На удивлённый вопрос детей он ответил: дома экономил, пил с одной, в гостях с тремя, хотя любил с двумя, но не мог себе это позволить.

----------


## Zhemchug

Так некоторые истории становятся анекдотами потому, что очень типичны, а некоторые - потому что противоестественны. А про "перед смертью" больше люблю про фаршированную рыбу:
-- Внучек, попроси бабушку дать мне кусочек, я хочу уйти в мир иной с этим божественным вкусом на губах.
-- Бабушка сказала, что это гостям на потом.
Хотя общеизвестно, что у евреев не делают поминок. Но смешно все равно, ИМХО.

----------


## Mimosa51

Диалог между моими знакомыми, до их отъезда на ПМЖ.
- Вова, купи мне сапоги, мои совсем порвались!
-Зачем тебе сапоги, ты же никуда не ходишь, да и сколько там той зимы!

----------


## Чебурген

> Так некоторые истории становятся анекдотами потому, что очень типичны, а некоторые - потому что противоестественны. А про "перед смертью" больше люблю про фаршированную рыбу.........


 Может это и лёгкий оффтоп, но как в теме за то, шо тут у нас говорят в Одессе и без одесских анекдотов?  :smileflag: 
Про "перед смертью" мне больше нравится: Моня, откуда у тебя такие дорогие часы?
-Ой! Это мне папа перед смертью продал за недорого

----------


## Moon Cat

> Про воду с бульбочками...


 да, конечно,с бульбочками...
НО, однажды услышав на улице Одессы это милое "вода с бульбашками"
только так и говорю теперь :smileflag: 
и еще: самотужки, багацько -прикольные украинские слова

да мне еще в ЛС написали о том,  что я имела ввиду, написав об Одессе как о третьем городе Российской империи?
Отвечаю: 1.СПБ, 2.Москва 3. Одесса
 :smileflag: Киева в этом списке не было...

----------


## Скрытик

Я с детства газировку называл "водка с бульбашками"  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> да, конечно,с бульбочками...
> НО, однажды услышав на улице Одессы это милое "вода с бульбашками"
> только так и говорю теперь
> и еще: самотужки, багацько -прикольные украинские слова
> 
> да мне еще в ЛС написали о том,  что я имела ввиду, написав об Одессе как о третьем городе Российской империи?
> Отвечаю: 1.СПБ, 2.Москва 3. Одесса
> Киева в этом списке не было...


 Еще Варшава иногда пробегала.  :smileflag:  Первые города миллионники Российской империи.  :smileflag: 
А "бульбашки" с детства говорю.  :smileflag:

----------


## ХатульМадан

или колючая водичка....

----------


## Чебурген

> или колючая водичка....


 О! И я тоже!  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> или колючая водичка....


 Колючая водичка - это водка, охлаждённая в морозилке до тягучего состояния.

----------


## Alexandr

> Колючая водичка - это водка, охлаждённая в морозилке до тягучего состояния.


 Это тягучая вОдичка, а колючая водИчка - это с бульбашками.

----------


## Ans

Люди, а что означает "оцен-поцен"? перевод есть?
в последнее время часто его слышу, а мама моя использует в качестве синонима к "ё-моё" (и похожим ругательствам )

----------


## Mimosa51

Поцен( евр.) - маленький поц, мудак. От слова поц образовалось слово пацан.
Насчет оцен ответить затрудняюсь, может просто рифма.
Жителям Одессы перевод не требовался, словосочетание всегда употреблялось к месту. Может есть знатоки идиша, расскажут больше.

----------


## волга

> Поцен( евр.) - маленький поц, мудак.


 Не совсем согласен. То, что "поцен" производное от "поц" это верно.
 И "поцен" это маленький "поц" - согласен. Вот только "поц"  на идиш פּאָץ — мужской половой член (грубо), а "мудак" - происходит от слова "мудо" - яйцо (не куринное). Отсюда выражения: "мудистый" - тот, у кого большие муде. "Померяться мудями" - посоперничать в мущинской силе.
Тема "оцен-поцен" уже всплывала в этом разделе. Читаем.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13560&page=21

----------


## Moon Cat

*Страсти под Привозом*
Шла сегодня от Привоза, там где начало Александровского х Пантелеймоновской
Трущобы там те еще…

Диалог на повышенных тонах между местным просящим милостыню мужичком неопределенного возраста и видимо его женой в фартуке(по всей	видимости местная продавщица):
--Жора, бруки подтяни…
--Шо такое?
--Пирожок  сегодня ел?
--???
--Та молодая синячка тебе покупала…
--Рыба моя, ты же знаешь я жаренного!!! не ем…

----------


## ПДБ

> Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас


 сто пудов, прямо в яблочко!

----------


## ПДБ

> Не совсем согласен. То, что "поцен" производное от "поц" это верно.
>  И "поцен" это маленький "поц" - согласен. Вот только "поц"  на идиш פּאָץ — мужской половой член (грубо), а "мудак" - происходит от слова "мудо" - яйцо (не куринное). Отсюда выражения: "мудистый" - тот, у кого большие муде. "Померяться мудями" - посоперничать в мущинской силе.
> Тема "оцен-поцен" уже всплывала в этом разделе. Читаем.
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13560&page=21


 полностью с вами согласен дорогой!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> А "бульбашки" с детства говорю.


 И я!

----------


## МІА

Я всегда своим детям говорю: И шо это за мансы?

----------


## nerazborchivo

Химины куры и Мотлины яйца. это как раз за мансы.)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Химины куры и Мотлины яйца. это как раз за мансы.)))


 Всегда слышала в варианте "Мотрині яйця". Но Ваш вариант по сути более правильный  :Respect:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Я всегда своим детям говорю: И шо это за мансы?


 а я говорю: ну что это за евр..... мансы
имея в виду не национальность, а состояние души :smileflag:   из серии: все мы евр..., но об этом не догадываемся



> Химины куры и Мотлины яйца. это как раз за мансы.)))


 что значит химины? куры ?дословный перевод кто знает? я так понимаю  нахимичить что-то...

----------


## nerazborchivo

есть вещи, которые надо не знать, а чувствовать.)))
я так думаю, что это искажённые имена Фима и Мотря. просто именно в таком варианте я слышал это выражение с детства.

----------


## МІА

Ладно пойду сделаю биточки из тюльки, и сварю соус (в смысле рагу из овощей).

----------


## Zhemchug

В данном контексте это - только имя Хома (Фома или Фима). Не более того. А в переносном смысле - смешать в кучу "несмешаемое" (насколько я знаю).

----------


## МІА

И еще мама мне всегда в детстве говорила, что я как ЛЕЯ.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> имея в виду не национальность, а состояние души...


  выхожу гулять со своим курцхааром (охотничег с купированным хвостом). во дворе играют дети раввина. старший поднимается с песочницы, тычет пальцем в моего Абрека и кричит:"Смотгите, собака с обгезанием!".))) такэ малэ, а вже турок...

----------


## Moon Cat

> И еще мама мне всегда в детстве говорила, что я как ЛЕЯ.


 или еще выражение: Моя свекровь та-а-а -кая ЛЭЯ

----------


## nerazborchivo

> И еще мама мне всегда в детстве говорила, что я как ЛЕЯ.


  лЭя (ленивая, медлительная). аналог для определения мужеского пола - шлимазл.

----------


## Zhemchug

> выхожу гулять со своим курцхааром (охотничег с купированным хвостом). во дворе играют дети раввина. старший поднимается с песочницы, тычет пальцем в моего Абрека и кричит:"Смотгите, собака с обгезанием!".))) *такэ малэ, а вже турок*...


 Ну чего ж турок? Дома, наверное ребенок, часто слышит это слово. :smileflag: 
Из той же серии:
-- Монечка, как ты назвал котенка?
-- Арончик.
-- Ну кто же дает котам человеческие имена? Назови его Васькой.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ну чего ж турок? Дома, наверное ребенок, часто слышит это слово.
> Из той же серии:
> -- Монечка, как ты назвал котенка?
> -- Арончик.
> -- Ну кто же дает котам человеческие имена? Назови его Васькой.


 Ой не поверите, но у моего деда Васи коты носили всегда имя Шлёма
я таки прозрела, почему!!!

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Ну чего ж турок? Дома, наверное ребенок, часто слышит это слово.


 я Вам больше скажу - он Это по несколько раз на день в гальюне видит!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ой не поверите, но у моего деда Васи коты носили всегда имя Шлёма
> я таки прозрела, почему!!!


 Неужели в нем так сильна обида за всех котов на свете?

----------


## МуМиМама

В тему. Решила наша крёстная подарить ребёнку хомяка. Я, д-ра, согласитлась. Через пару дней поняла свою опрометчивость. Оччень активное создание по ночам с патологической нелюбовью к гороху в коробочном корме. Это выносилось к борту и ВЫШВЫРИВАЛОСЬ двумя ручками за решётку. Когда заканчивался горох, шёл помёт. Ладно. Назвали дружка "Наум" / я стенала : "Как мне на ум пришло согласиться?!!"/. Чудная учительница сына сказала улыбаясь и ласково: "Антисемиты хреновы!"

----------


## nerazborchivo

училка черняво-кудрявая была? к ответу нацменьшинства!!!

----------


## kassia

А что вы собственно имеете против евреев? Они вам таки да город построили. Живите и радуйтесь

----------


## Moon Cat

> А что вы собственно имеете против евреев? Они вам таки да город построили. Живите и радуйтесь


 чего-чего????
с этого места и поподробнее...

----------


## Moon Cat

ото тож 
делаем вывод: ели нечего сказать -лучше пожевать :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> А что вы собственно имеете против евреев? *Они вам таки да город построили*. Живите и радуйтесь


 


> чего-чего????
> с этого места и поподробнее...


 Речь идёт о старом анекдоте: а где вы видели еврея с лопатой?  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

если не обращать внимание на затесавшегося здесь мизантропа, а говорить по теме :smileflag: , то
я недавно перечитывала впечатления от фильма Ликвидация
так, один бывший одессит, женившись на еврейке, уехал в Америку

Он на полном серьёзе утверждал, что в Одессе уже *так* не говорят, а ТАК говорят его еврейские родственники на Брайтоне
смысл такой, что уникальный одесский язык эмигрировал...

я категорически с этим не согласна...
и еще раз вспомню, что *одесситы - это те, которые так ярко говорят, заимствуя из разных языков самое главное*

----------


## Zhemchug

Одесса всегда отличалась умением примирить самые разные мнения. Думаю, что правы и Вы, и тот эмигрант. Город меняется вместе с нами. Он никогда уже не будет таким, как до революции, до и после войны... Но все это не однозначно зло. Его прелесть в том, что он развивается. Пусть не всегда так, как хотелось бы.  Хорошо, что своеобразие нашего города привлекает и коренных жителей в 3-5 поколении и людей, живущих здесь относительно не так давно.
А кто строил Одессу, видно по возвращенным названиям наших улиц. Может я ошибаюсь, но мало где можно найти столько адресов, обозначающих национальную принадлежность. Хотя мою родную Малороссийскую, думаю, не вернут уже никогда....

----------


## Чебурген

> так, один бывший одессит, женившись на еврейке, уехал в Америку
> Он на полном серьёзе утверждал, что в Одессе уже *так* не говорят, а ТАК говорят его еврейские родственники на Брайтоне
> смысл такой, что уникальный одесский язык эмигрировал...


 Ох уж эти мне одесские беларусы из Житомира Иваны Петровичи Либхеры с демонстративным обрезанием для уехать, которые и русский забыли, и американский не выучили...  Попали "в струю", смогли "недорого" уехать, и после всего на своём брайтонбиче спорят, как раньше говорили в Одессе? Так за таких в Одессе говорили: бери барабан и возглавляй сексуально- пешеходную экскурсию. Только без захода на 2-е Христианское кладбище, там с напротив до тебя всех Иван Иванычей перенесли, мест уже нема.
Простите, не сдержался по поводу: "уехали и ещё п...дят".

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну Иваны Петровичи, ладно. Ну Либхер-то Вам чем не угодил? Холодильник накрылся? Сочувствую. 
Между прочим, насчет белорусских одесситов... В моем семейном архиве есть документ, в котором указано, что мой прадед (1870-е гг) - *Бобрский мещанин*. Мне периодически приходится пользоваться этим документом. И никто понять не может, что этот термин означает. :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

мож, бобруйский? )))

----------


## Zhemchug

Неа, именно Бобрский. Река есть в Белоруссии Бобра.

----------


## nerazborchivo

да знаю, много знакомых есть в Белоруссии. дурачусь просто.)))

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ну Иваны Петровичи, ладно. Ну Либхер-то Вам чем не угодил? Холодильник накрылся? Сочувствую. 
> Между прочим, насчет белорусских одесситов... В моем семейном архиве есть документ, в котором указано, что мой прадед (1870-е гг) - *Бобрский мещанин*. Мне периодически приходится пользоваться этим документом. И никто понять не может, что этот термин означает.


 Первые упоминания о Бобре(120 км от Минска) относятся к началу XVI века. В 1559 году местечко принадлежало Ходкевичам. В 1762 году местечко получило права города и собственнный герб. В 1863 году Бобр насчитывал 1,1 тыс. жителей

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, только как моего прадеда занесло оттуда в Одесскую область в конце 19 века? Такая история с географией....

----------


## Moon Cat

> Да, только как моего прадеда занесло оттуда в Одесскую область в конце 19 века? Такая история с географией....


 пути Господни неисповедимы...
у меня одноклассница из Днепропетровска, поехала на заработки в Германию к однокурснице
там познакомилась с немцем, который тоже из Днепра
сейчас они ко мне хотят в Одессу в гости приехать, так как этот обрусевший немец вообще-то приехал в Днепропетровск из Одессы!!! и у него здесь еще полно родственников осталось...о как! :smileflag: 
его очень тянет  Одесса как магнит !!!
людей по миру носит как ...

----------


## nerazborchivo

а я ваще калмык...

----------


## Zhemchug

И много среди калмыков-одесситов камикадзе?  
А вообще после того, что у меня внучка - смесь чистокровных евреев с чистокровными гагаузами (как в анекдоте про затурканного еврея) - я уже ничему не удивляюсь.

----------


## Camomiles

"Фердыперцивость" и "Фуцин" Это "наши" фразы, интересно?))

----------


## Mimosa51

> И много среди калмыков-одесситов камикадзе?  
> А вообще после того, что у меня внучка - смесь чистокровных евреев с чистокровными гагаузами (как в анекдоте про затурканного еврея) - я уже ничему не удивляюсь.


 Гремучая смесь.

----------


## mlch

> Да, только как моего прадеда занесло оттуда в Одесскую область в конце 19 века? Такая история с географией....


 Кого только и откуда в Одессу не заносило? :smileflag: 
В этом-то и прелесть нашего города.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Гремучая смесь.


 Смесь изумительная, умничка, дай бог не сглазить. И оригинально в таких смесях то, что ребенок довольно рано исподволь, ненамеренно обучается нескольким словам из разных языков и умению применять эти слова к месту. Наша вот, к примеру, лет с 3 усвоила, что на языках ее родителей слова нитойгиныш и очеказл значат примерно одно и то же. И умудрилась объяснить это каждому из них.

----------


## Mimosa51

У меня месяц гостила подруга из Германии с семьей. Я поражалась, как ее 5-летняя внучка общается одновременно на иврите,русском и немецком языках, она служила переводчиком еще одной гостье, которая не знала русского и вполне справлялась.

----------


## Zhemchug

Щас превратим тему в детские перлы... 
После пребывания в деревне у сватов, на просьбу моего мужа сказать что-нибудь по гагаузски малая отвечает: "А с кем тут говорить?" (в смысле, что мы ее не поймем, зачем напрягаться?).

----------


## Чебурген

> "Фердыперцивость" и "Фуцин" Это "наши" фразы, интересно?))


 Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии

Фильдепе́рс (франц. fil de Perse — персидская нить):

    * Фильдеперс — хлопчатобумажная пряжа высшего сорта, шелковистая на ощупь и с шелковистым блеском. Особым способом обработанный фильдекос.
    * Фильдеперс — трикотажное полотно, вытканное из фильдеперсовой пряжи. Наиболее известные изделия из фильдеперса — дорогие чулки, модные в России и на Украине в 1930-х годах, которые при этом считались буржуазными излишествами и порицались официальной идеологией. Также из него выпускали носки, перчатки, бельё. В начале 1950-х годов был вытеснен более тонким и прозрачным капроном.
    * Фильдеперс, *фильдеперсовый (молодёжный сленг) — нечто очень необычное, с вывертами, выдающееся. Используется исключительно из-за необычности звучания. Искажённое фильдепёрс(т)овый может означать: отличный, знатный, модный, богатый.*
    * Фильдеперс, *фильдеперсовый (блатное) — нечто особенное. Произошло из-за фильдеперсовых чулок, которые одесские блатные часто дарили своим дамам. Позже понятие перешло на всё особенное.*
А *фуцан*- это скорее из блатного жаргона, который в Одессе как бы тоже был в ходу, но это не "одесская изЮминка"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Наша вот, к примеру, лет с 3 усвоила, что на языках ее родителей слова нитойгиныш и очеказл значат примерно одно и то же. И умудрилась объяснить это каждому из них.


  Будучи одесситом нееврейской и негагаузской национальности, стесняюсь спросить, а что это означает?...

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну от Вас - точно не ожидала. По русски мы сказали бы недотепа, несчастье и пр. Юмор в том, что она сознательно говорит это каждому родителю противоположной национальности, допустившему при ней какую-то оплошность: пролил сок, уронила игрушку и пр. 
И раз уж мы здесь не стесняемся , давно хотела спросить: Вы где-то писали, что кто-то из родителей пережил оккупацию. А как же Вы заполняли знаменитые анкеты про родственников на оккупированной территории?

----------


## Чебурген

> Ну от Вас - точно не ожидала. По русски мы сказали бы недотепа, несчастье и пр. Юмор в том, что она сознательно говорит это каждому родителю противоположной национальности, допустившему при ней какую-то оплошность: пролил сок, уронила игрушку и пр. 
> И раз уж мы здесь не стесняемся , давно хотела спросить: Вы где-то писали, что кто-то из родителей пережил оккупацию. А как же Вы заполняли знаменитые анкеты про родственников на оккупированной территории?


 В подобных ситуациях я слышал, что "несчастье" так и называли "несчастьем", не уверен, что где-то в другом городе поймут правильно, если кто-то кого-то несчастьем назовёт  :smileflag:  Если честно, мои познания в иврите и идише ограничиваются немногими наиболее популярными в "одесском языке" словами, вы уж простите. А юморную ситуацию с вашей внучкой я, таки да, оценил,точнее, заценил  :smileflag: 
А по поводу анкеты, и мамы, пережившей оккупацию, точно не помню, но кажется, так всё по- честному и писал. Это тогда было важно при поездках или работе за рубежом, а так же при приёме на работу в определённые организации  :smileflag: Этот маленький минус в маминой биографии перекрывался плюсами в биографии папы и брата  :smileflag:  Простите, "пятая графа", если не ошибаюсь, тогда была гораздо более серьёзной "проблемой" .

----------


## Zhemchug

Когда-то был популярен анекдот о братьях: уголовнике и партийце со стажем.
-- Как тебе, убийце, грабителю, пол жизни отсидевшему за тяжкие преступления, удалось так хорошо устроиться в жизни? А мне всегда не везет.
-- Благодаря анкете. Вот ты что пишешь о родственниках? Брат - уголовник-рецидивист. А я что пишу: брат - старый большевик, член партии с 1917 года.

----------------------
А насчет 5-й графы... Вы будете смеяться, но мою маму в 1954 году приняли в одно из подразделений штаба округа с очень серьезной анкетой, несмотря на эту самую графу, но без выживших родственников на оккупированной территории....

----------


## Mimosa51

На оккупированных территориях не выживали не только евреи, а 5 графа была серьезным препятствием даже при поступлении в ВУЗ, помню как плакал наш сосед Марик, блестящий математик, который не поступил в Одесский универ из-за этой злосчастной графы. Зато потом окончил Московский.

----------


## Скрытик

В Универ поступало много, а вот в аспирантуру попасть таки было нереально.

----------


## LoliTTa

А мой бывший шеф с 5-й графой умудрился стать полковником-ктн по разработке ракетных установок, а Вы говорите.... Умнейший мужик!!!!

----------


## nerazborchivo

и пусть кто-то скажет, что Это не одесские штучки!!! таки пережили всё это.

----------


## nerazborchivo

кстати, одесские штучки и жидовские мансы это одно и то же?

----------


## Mimosa51

> Взрывоопасная смесь. 
> Гагаузы исповедуют мусульманство.
> И как в семье уживаются чистокровный(ая) еврейка и мусульман(ка)?


 С чего Вы это взяли? Гагаузы - христиане.

----------


## Zhemchug

Совершенно верно. Их язык ближе к турецкому, но вероисповедание христианское. А уживаются они весьма оригинально. Свадьба была потрясающая: моя очень маленькая одесская родня + соученики дочери по еврейской школе и Юридической академии + автобус деревенской родни зятя. Всего человек 50-60. Но погуляли весело, ей-богу, как никогда в жизни .
Три года прожили. Официально развелись. Но общаются лучше, чем когда жили вместе. Ребенка отец и его родные обожают. Внучка сейчас там второй месяц. Скоро сваха привезет ее ко мне. Так что ужиться можно при желании кому угодно и с кем угодно.

----------


## Пушкин

Вчера покупая персики на Привозе, был введен в секундную растерянность продавщицей, которая у меня спросила:                
   - Мужчина как вам дать?                                                                 
 - Что чешется? (я спросил в ответ)                                                    
- Что это у меня чешется? (зло спросила она)                                   
 - Но вы же спросили как мне дать?                                                 
В радиусе 10 метров - воздух взорвался хохотом, а продавщица краснея улыбалась - до неё  дошло то что она спросила только после сказанного - в Одессе жара. :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

Если чешется, лучше не брать - можно что-нибудь подцепить.

----------


## Пушкин

> Если чешется, лучше не брать - можно что-нибудь подцепить.


 Что и  у вас тоже чешется? Может у Вас с продавщицей болезнь одного генеза?  :smileflag:  (шутю для не понятливых)

----------


## Asasad®

> (шутю для не понятливых)


 А для понятливых всерьёз?

----------


## Пушкин

> А для понятливых всерьёз?


 А для понятливых, даже шутю - добавлять не надо - схватывают на ходу... :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> схватывают на ходу...


 ...сумку и убегают.

----------


## Пушкин

> ...сумку и убегают.


 Нет -  шутку юмора :smileflag:

----------


## Mimosa51

> Совершенно верно. Их язык ближе к турецкому, но вероисповедание христианское. А уживаются они весьма оригинально. Свадьба была потрясающая: моя очень маленькая одесская родня + соученики дочери по еврейской школе и Юридической академии + автобус деревенской родни зятя. Всего человек 50-60. Но погуляли весело, ей-богу, как никогда в жизни .
> Три года прожили. Официально развелись. Но общаются лучше, чем когда жили вместе. Ребенка отец и его родные обожают. Внучка сейчас там второй месяц. Скоро сваха привезет ее ко мне. Так что ужиться можно при желании кому угодно и с кем угодно.


 Самое главное, что в таких браках рождаются замечательные детки, умные, красивые, талантливые.

----------


## Moon Cat

> кстати, одесские штучки и жидовские мансы это одно и то же?


 я случайно наткнулась на ответ на твой вопрос, правда в другой теме

  *Показать скрытый текст* *ответ*


> 1. Если человек плачется на последний рубь в кошельке очень долго  нудно, а самого видели на базаре - он жид. А если человек плачется но принес тебе что-то вкусное с базара - он хороший еврей.
> 2. Если жена положила жирный кусок мужу - жена жидовка! Первый кусок в еврейской семье - детям (так и было!)
> 3. переверни у жены на кухне тарелку: если тарелка грязная - она жидовка. У еврейской жены тарелки чистые.
> 4. Если выпившего мужа пилит жена вечером - она жидовка. Умная еврейка пилит мужа утром - когда ему гораздо хуже чем вечером.

----------


## nerazborchivo

))) интересная классификация, но, по-моему, она космополитична.

----------


## G.K.

> ))) интересная классификация, но, по-моему, она космополитична.


 Угу)))





> Спрашивает внук деда:
> — Деда, а чем отличаются евреи от жидов?
> — Евреи это хорошие люди. Живут в Израиле, защищают свою страну, воюют с арабами. А жиды живут на Украине, жрут сало, пьют горилку и строят национальное украинское государство.
> — Деда, а чем отличается русский от москаля?
> — Русские хорошие люди. Живут в России, любят свою Родину, воюют с чеченцами, дают нам нефть и газ. А москали живут на Украине, жрут сало, пьют горилку и строят национальное украинское государство.
> — Деда, а чем отличаются украинцы от хохлов?
> — Украинцы хорошие люди. Живут в США и Канаде, не нарушают законов, любят Украину и занимаются бизнесом. А хохлы живут на Украине, жрут сало, пьют горилку и мешают жидам и москалям строить национальное украинское государство.

----------


## Noimage

Валерий Смирнов
"Крошка Цахес Бабель"
На ифолдере, формат fb2.
Права соблюдены, автор в курсе.

----------


## Чебурген

А помните, у Хазанова: все они- жАды, один Рабинович- хороший человек...

----------


## SamBlack

В горсаду надпись на лотке с сувенирами: "Покупайте только у нас. А то в другом месте вас обманут еще больше!".

----------


## kassia

> чего-чего????
> с этого места и поподробнее...


 пройдитесь улицам одессы и прочитайте названия памятников архитектуры, очень советую. К началу 19-го века в Одессе насчитывалось 42 синагоги. О чём это говорит?

----------


## kassia

> если не обращать внимание на затесавшегося здесь мизантропа, а говорить по теме, то
> я недавно перечитывала впечатления от фильма Ликвидация
> так, один бывший одессит, женившись на еврейке, уехал в Америку
> 
> Он на полном серьёзе утверждал, что в Одессе уже *так* не говорят, а ТАК говорят его еврейские родственники на Брайтоне
> смысл такой, что уникальный одесский язык эмигрировал...
> 
> я категорически с этим не согласна...
> и еще раз вспомню, что *одесситы - это те, которые так ярко говорят, заимствуя из разных языков самое главное*


 


> ото тож 
> делаем вывод: ели нечего сказать -лучше пожевать


 ярко говорят, заимствуя из разных языков - это вы о приезжих из Нигерии и Зимбабве?

----------


## Don Самогон

> Вчера покупая персики на Привозе, был введен в секундную растерянность продавщицей, которая у меня спросила:                
>    - Мужчина как вам дать?                                                                 
>  - Что чешется? (я спросил в ответ)                                                    
> - Что это у меня чешется? (зло спросила она)                                   
>  - Но вы же спросили как мне дать?                                                 
> В радиусе 10 метров - воздух взорвался хохотом, а продавщица краснея улыбалась - до неё  дошло то что она спросила только после сказанного - в Одессе жара.


 Перебор , пошловато.

----------


## Moon Cat

> ярко говорят, заимствуя из разных языков - это вы о приезжих из Нигерии и Зимбабве?


 Нет, что-то есть в этих людях, которые так ярко говорят, заимствуя из разных языков самое главное. М.Жванецкий

----------


## Moon Cat

> пройдитесь улицам одессы и прочитайте названия памятников архитектуры, очень советую. К началу 19-го века в Одессе насчитывалось 42 синагоги. О чём это говорит?


  видимо об этом:



> Речь идёт о старом анекдоте: а где вы видели еврея с лопатой?

----------


## G.K.

> К началу 19-го века в Одессе насчитывалось 42 синагоги. О чём это говорит?


 О том, что 200 лет назад евреи были более набожными)

----------


## Zhemchug

Неужели мечетей, костелов, кирх к началу 19 века было меньше? А разрушено храмов сколько? И разве это - только "одесские штучки"? Это - штучки тех, кто сидел гораздо выше. Как в том старом анекдоте: "он сидит в таком высоком кабинете, что из его окон видны Соловки...." 
И зачем вообще уводить тему в эту область?

----------


## Чебурген

> Как в том старом анекдоте: "он сидит в таком высоком кабинете, что из его окон видны Соловки...."


 О-о! Это наверное, модный анекдот 30-х годов? Я заценил всю "тонкость"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Не знаю, насколько модный, но по этой моде в Союзе слишком много миллионов людей оделось в полосатые костюмы.

----------


## Don Самогон

> О том, что 200 лет назад евреи были более набожными)


 200 лет назад всё было лучше! И дождь мокрее, и евреи на еврейском (идише) говорили , и Одесса одессистей была :smileflag:  
 Измельчали и люди, и города

----------


## Чебурген

> Не знаю, насколько модный, но по этой моде в Союзе слишком много миллионов людей оделось в полосатые костюмы.


 В "те" годы в "деревянные костюмы"(с) х/ф "Интервенция"... И то не всем выпадало "счастье" в эти "костюмы" "одеться"...

----------


## Zhemchug

Если быть точнее, Высоцкий пел о гробах, а я говорю всего лишь о тюремной робе.

----------


## Terra_cotta

> ))) интересная классификация, но, по-моему, она космополитична.


 На заре моей туманной юности мой друг, чье имя, фамилия и внешность не оставляли сомнений в происхождении, выдал следующую сентенцию:
"Есть евреи, а есть жиды. Жиды бывают любой национальности".  Использую до сих пор, потому что это гениально и верно.

----------


## Alexandr

> "Есть евреи, а есть жиды. Жиды бывают любой национальности".


 Хотя на польском и английском нет разделения.  :smileflag:  Но фраза точная, и национальность роли не играет.

----------


## kassia

Это точно. Наконец-то мы дошли до истины
Одесские штучки и являются результатом соприкасания разных культур. В этом весь цимес.
Как по мне, так жиды, хохлы, кацапы - относятся к одному типажу людей, вне зависимости от национальности. Просто по разному называются :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Хотя на польском и английском нет разделения


 Alexandr, в английском же есть слово hebrew.
А вот во французском тоже есть l'h&#233;breu, но в быту по-прежнему чаще всего говорят le juif.
 По поводу польского я не в курсе  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Alexandr, в английском же есть слово hebrew.
> А вот во французском тоже есть l'h&#233;breu, но в быту по-прежнему чаще всего говорят le juif.
>  По поводу польского я не в курсе


 Hebrew относится только к языку и, отчасти, к культуре, но не к людям. Они - Jewish.

----------


## Пушкин

Hebrew - это Иврит (Хиброу)
Jewish- евреи (джувишь)

----------


## OMF

> Hebrew - это Иврит (Хиброу)
> Jewish- евреи (джувишь)


 Пушкин, только не надо учить меня английскому 
Hebrew - все, относящееся к языку иврит и ортодоксальной культуре и религии (Hebrew center отличается от Jewish center - первый религиозный, второй - может быть и религиозным (не ортодоксальным) или светским), но не людям. Люди - Jewish как прилагательное (Jewish people, Jewish nation, Jewish culture) или Jews - как существительное.

----------


## G.K.

> По поводу польского я не в курсе


 Еврей - Żyd, еврейка - Żydowka.

Причём, у них это слово не несёт никакого негативного смысла. В русском, кстати, тоже не несло, где-то до екатерининских времён. В 19 веке слово "жид" окончательно стало синонимом слова "ростовщик" (в этом смысле оно часто фигурирует в классике русской и украинской литературы), поэтому приобрело резко неполиткорректный оттенок.

Вообще, "жид" - это производное от итальянского "иудей", а еврей - однокоренное слово с тем же "hebrew". С лингвистической точки зрения, "еврей" - это национальность, а "жид" - вероисповедание. Другое дело, в каком смысле эти слова используются сейчас.

А вот "хохол" - по-моему, изначально оскорбительная кличка, но точно не скажу, не помню.

----------


## Moon Cat

> А вот "хохол" - по-моему, изначально оскорбительная кличка, но точно не скажу, не помню.


 что оскорбительного в хохолке? это же чуб и ничего более?
москаль -солдат
кацап - козел
))) Я никого не оскорбляю, это просто слова!)))

до развала Союза их говорили в народе и ничего оскорбительного не было,
а сейчас вдруг стали оскорблениями!!!

А все зависит  от контекста, а то и интонации, с которой произносятся эти слова!!!

----------


## Zhemchug

Во что тема превратилась?! Неужели действительно "одесских штучек" не осталось совсем? Обсуждаем кого оскорбляют, а кого нет, презрительные эпитеты по поводу национальной принадлежности. Противно, честное слово.

----------


## Asasad®

Вот такое слово встретилось в теме про аварии и происшествия. По контексту в принципе понятно, что оно значит, но никогда раньше такого не встречал.

"Подъехал автобус, девушка *гайдонула* с коляской в него с истерикой и потянула с собой малыша как ненужную сумку."

----------


## Zhemchug

А украинское слово гойдати Вам незнакомо? Просто сейчас мало кто пишет грамотно на любом языке. Особенно в интернете.

----------


## Asasad®

> А украинское слово гойдати Вам незнакомо?


 Знакомо. "Качать, раскачивать". Не узнал .

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот такое слово встретилось в теме про аварии и происшествия. По контексту в принципе понятно, что оно значит, но никогда раньше такого не встречал.
> 
> "Подъехал автобус, девушка *гайдонула* с коляской в него с истерикой и потянула с собой малыша как ненужную сумку."


  Вот как "гайдонула", так и поехала, не в обиду детЯм будет сказано...  Какой-то жуткий суржик, особенно в контексте: г*а*йд*о*нула в автобус... Шоб так та "мамочка" на вешалке гойдалась...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вот как "гайдонула", так и поехала, не в обиду детЯм будет сказано...  Какой-то жуткий суржик, особенно в контексте: г*а*йд*о*нула в автобус... *Шоб так та "мамочка" на вешалке гойдалась...*


 Тааак... Тока шо высказались все националисты.... Теперь садист пришел. Ви шо такой злой сегодня?

----------


## Пушкин

Девочка слёзками горькими плакала, 
Дядя спросил, мимоходом идя:
- Шо ж ты малая тут лужу накапала?
- Дед мой погиб!!! – прошептало дитя.
- И шо там случилось?
– Наш дом загорелся!!!
- Значит сгорел?
– Нет, он прыгнул в окно!!!
- Значит разбился?
– Да нет же, о нет же,
Тент натянули, ему повезло.
- Може он мимо? – Да нет, отпружинил
И сиганул он опять на этаж…
- Значит сгорел? – Да нет же, он выжил,
Наш дед умел показать пилотаж!!!
- Значит разбился? – Нет, тент натянулся!!!
- Може он мимо?
– Нет, что вы, попал!!!
Он, отпружинив, на крышу вернулся,
На этаже уж начался пожар.
- Значит сгорел?
– Нет, что вы любезный!!!
Он же ведь прыгнул опять прямо вниз…
- Значит разбился?
– Нет, выжил болезный,
Но сиганул дед опять на карниз.
- Так, шо же с ним стало, шо за секреты,
Шо с ним случилось, спросить у кого?
Девочка, хныча, тянула с ответом…:
- Замучил он всех!!! Пристрелили его!!!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Какой-то жуткий суржик, особенно в контексте: г*а*йд*о*нула в автобус... Шоб так та "мамочка" на вешалке гойдалась...


 А мне кажется, что это не от "гойдаться", а от "гайдА", т.е. "пошли", "давай!". По-русски есть слово "айда!", а "гайда" это украинский аналог. Только к одессизмам это никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## Moon Cat

> "Подъехал автобус, девушка *гайдонула* с коляской в него с истерикой и потянула с собой малыша как ненужную сумку."


 и где он берет такое?

----------


## Zhemchug

Когда-то еще слышала в близком значении "гасануть"  и "сигануть" - прыгнуть.

----------


## Asasad®

> и где он берет такое?


 Я же написал: на этом же форуме в теме про ДТП и прочие происшествия в городе.

UPD: вот, посмотрел - точное название темы "Аварии, пожары, несчастные случаи".

UPD2: *вот ссылка на это сообщение*

UPD3: там же есть ещё интересное слово "толдонит"

----------


## Moon Cat

> Я же написал: на этом же форуме в теме про ДТП и прочие происшествия в городе.
> 
> UPD: вот, посмотрел - точное название темы "Аварии, пожары, несчастные случаи".
> 
> UPD2: *вот ссылка на это сообщение*
> 
> UPD3: там же есть ещё интересное слово "толдонит"


 *Asasad®*, милый
и что ж мы бэз тебя здесь делали?
Долдонить - долдон :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> *Asasad®*, милый
> и что ж мы бэз тебя здесь делали?
> Долдонить - долдон


 Ну простите меня великодушно - я ведь не одессит и поэтому не всегда могу сам определить, что является "одесской штучкой", а что - безграмотностью/суржиком/диалектом и т.п. Всё, что я сюда тащу, написано людьми на одесском форуме и с адресом "Одесса" под аватаркой.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну простите меня великодушно - я ведь не одессит и поэтому не всегда могу сам определить, что является "одесской штучкой", а что - безграмотностью/суржиком/диалектом и т.п. Всё, что я сюда тащу, написано людьми на одесском форуме и с адресом "Одесса" под аватаркой.


 Дико извиняюсь, но на заборе тоже написано. И шо ви предлагаете нам делать?

----------


## Alexandr

> Дико извиняюсь, но на заборе тоже написано. И шо ви предлагаете нам делать?


 Наверное, попробовать продать эти доски.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Наверное, попробовать продать эти доски.


 Ви в каждом деле видите маленький гешефт или только в продаже досок от каменного забора? :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Ви в каждом деле видите маленький гешефт или только в продаже досок от каменного забора?


 А мы продаем или покупаем?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Наверное, попробовать продать эти доски.


 Так доски по отдельности не дадут того цимеса, как целый забор. Это ж скока потом надпись собирать....

----------


## Alexandr

> Так доски по отдельности не дадут того цимеса, как целый забор. Это ж скока потом надпись собирать....


 А за многофункциональные пазлы надо подумать о надбавке. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А мы продаем или покупаем?


 А лаж(а) какой?  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> Дико извиняюсь, но на заборе тоже написано. И шо ви предлагаете нам делать?


 Ну согласитесь, я ведь не с забора сюда копирую, а, ещё раз повторюсь, с этого же форума. Логично ведь предположить, что именно здесь люди пишут "по-одесски"? Вот я и пытаюсь понять, что именно "по-одесски", а что - нет.

----------


## МІА

> Ну согласитесь, я ведь не с забора сюда копирую, а, ещё раз повторюсь, с этого же форума. Логично ведь предположить, что именно здесь люди пишут "по-одесски"? Вот я и пытаюсь понять, что именно "по-одесски", а что - нет.


 Ой, а оно Вам надо? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну согласитесь, я ведь не с забора сюда копирую, а, ещё раз повторюсь, с этого же форума. Логично ведь предположить, что именно здесь люди пишут "по-одесски"? Вот я и пытаюсь понять, что именно "по-одесски", а что - нет.


 Так купите себе словарь одесского языка и цинкуйте темы...

----------


## Пушкин

...
Когда в клиенте жив скареда,
его проверят на фуфле,
заставив Кафку или Фрейда
купить в нагрузку к камбале.

Но если с этим не согласны,
очки и шляпа не спасут,
учтите местные контрасты!
Качать права? Здесь вам не тут!

И я куплю… Конец куплета…
Всё остальное – так, слова:
стихи последнего поэта
и не последнего жлоба.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А за многофункциональные пазлы надо подумать о надбавке.


 Дворник добавит.

----------


## Чебурген

> Так доски по отдельности не дадут того цимеса, как целый забор. Это ж скока потом надпись собирать....


  Мы тут с вами плавно пришли к теме, как делаются заборы... Пишется матерное слово, а потом к нему прибиваются доски... А некоторые особо продвинутые "это" ещё и продают, как место для рекламы

----------


## Zhemchug

Тема о заборах навеяла воспоминания. В 90-е работали мы напротив одного полуразрушенного завода. Выглянув в окно, сразу натыкались взглядом на обрывки и обломки советской наглядной агитации с портретами Маркса, Энгельса, Ленина, закрывавшей дыры в разбитых стеклах. Одна цитата в окружении осколков почему-то хорошо сохранилась: "Мы придем к победе коммунистического труда." 
Таки да пришли мы к этой победе.

----------


## Наташа_Т

Будем посмотреть, что день грядущий нам готовит...

----------


## Чебурген

Ой, про надписи на заборах,- это ещё "те" одесские штучки  :smileflag:  Про Клару Будиловскую щас не будем  :smileflag:  Тогда или как-то так всё красиво обыгрывали, или люди умели видеть "красивое" в каких- то ляпах  :smileflag:  Это ж целое "движение", Александром Ивановым в "Вокруг смеха" начатое, по поводу во всяких надписях где бы то ни было шота эдакое искать  :smileflag:  И таки да, находили!  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Между прочим, точно знаю место, где была сделана одна из фотографий для "Вокруг смеха." - "Что бы это значило?" 
Там на фоне раскрытого канализационного люка стояли два огромных кирзовых сапога. Сама видела эту картину в районе кафе "Солнечное" на Филатова. А сфотографировать и выслать как-то не сподобилась. 
Как в том анекдоте: 
-- За что сидишь?
-- За лень. Услышал в компании политический анекдот. Сосед донес, а я - поленился.

----------


## Чебурген

> Между прочим, точно знаю место, где была сделана одна из фотографий для "Вокруг смеха." - "Что бы это значило?" 
> Там на фоне раскрытого канализационного люка стояли два огромных кирзовых сапога. Сама видела эту картину в районе кафе "Солнечное" на Филатова. А сфотографировать и выслать как-то не сподобилась. 
> Как в том анекдоте: 
> -- За что сидишь?
> -- За лень. Услышал в компании политический анекдот. Сосед донес, а я - поленился.


  Ну, как всегда- "перлы"!!! В самом позитивном смысле этого слова! Не могу "поспасибить" кнопочным способом, поэтому так, "на словах"  :smileflag: 
P.S. А шо за люк? На дороге, на тротуаре? Мне 5 минут сходить, интересно на него позырить  :smileflag:

----------


## Asasad®

> Ой, а оно Вам надо?


 Ну, вообще-то, мне это интересно. Пока я живу в Одессе, мне хочется знать, где именно "одесские штучки", а где что-то иное. И, благодаря этой теме, я уже много чего узнал. Это помогает мне лучше понять ваш город.

----------


## Asasad®

> Так купите себе словарь одесского языка и цинкуйте темы...


 Хорошо, я понял, что раздражаю вас здесь своими вопросами. Перехожу в режим "рид-онли" - непонятные слова буду теперь спрашивать в он-лайне у знакомых одесситов. Хотя, честно говоря, обидно, что вы тут так принимаете гостей, которые искренне интересуются особенностями и колоритом вашего города .

----------


## LoliTTa

Спрашивайте, не обижайтесь. Все, как у всех - кто-то хамит, а  кто- то с удовольствием объясняет. Мы ведь такие же , как все (ну, почти, но только немножко совсем другие). Но об этом - никому!!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Хорошо, я понял, что раздражаю вас здесь своими вопросами. Перехожу в режим "рид-онли" - непонятные слова буду теперь спрашивать в он-лайне у знакомых одесситов. Хотя, честно говоря, обидно, что вы тут так принимаете гостей, которые искренне интересуются особенностями и колоритом вашего города .


    Уважаемый, начинайте осваиваться и если вам ответят вопросом на вопрос или над вами с ходу подшутили (так принято в Одессе) это не значит что вам хамят. Любите не себя в Одессе - любите Одессу в себе, если её там нет, то впитывайте, абсорбируете и надеюсь со временем начнете понимать. Многие люди не родились в Одессе - а кто теперь скажет что они не одесситы - Михаил Водяной, Семён Крупник, к примеру. :smileflag:  Есть и такие, что родились в Одессе, но к сожалению Одесса  не живёт в их душах, в их сердцах. Так что будьте мне здоровы, радуйтесь жизни, дышите просоленным воздухом и не обижайтесь на то что пока не понимаете.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну, как всегда- "перлы"!!! В самом позитивном смысле этого слова! Не могу "поспасибить" кнопочным способом, поэтому так, "на словах" 
> P.S. А шо за люк? На дороге, на тротуаре? Мне 5 минут сходить, интересно на него позырить


 Спасиб. А за люк - та шо ви такое говорите? Где "Вокруг смеха", где тот люк и где ми с Вами?
Было это лет 25 тому назад. На тротуаре в районе кафе "Солнечное." И прикалывались все на тему, что мол ушли сантехники в путешествие по канализации, а сапоги на поверхности забыли. 
И, кстати, выражение "пройти в канализации" действительно существует у проектировщиков. Нас в школе на УПК по незнанию это когда-то очень забавляло.

----------


## Чебурген

> И, кстати, выражение "пройти в канализации" действительно существует у проектировщиков. Нас в школе на УПК по незнанию это когда-то очень забавляло.


  Мало того, слово "канализация" у телефонистов- кабельщиков существует, правда слегка в другом контексте, но они тоже часто в люки лезут  :smileflag:  А ещё у них есть термин "кабелезация"..., но это уже не совсем одесское, так, технический сленг
А ещё, "к слову"  :smileflag:  Как забыть легендарное у Жванецкого (не уверен за точность цитаты, передаю смысл): долг каждого одессита- внести свой посильный вклад в фонд одесской канализации.

----------


## Zhemchug

Судя по "аромату" нынешнего года, одесситы и "гости города-героя" совместными усилиями таки да справились с поставленной задачей. Скоро она выйдет из себя, если это пока не произошло. 
А еще из Жванецкого: "они от нас имели аромат..." и "Соня стирает - я *выкручиваю*..." 
Интересно, так называют отжим белья вручную, только у нас или еще где-то?

----------


## Moon Cat

> ... я *выкручиваю*..." 
> Интересно, так называют отжим белья вручную, только у нас или еще где-то?


 а еще у нас говорят: закрутки на консервы в стеклянных банках
вот слышала в других местностях закатывать и т.д.

----------


## Чебурген

У нас вообще слово "консервация" к домашнему ИМХО, не применяется. Закрутки, и всё  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Патамуша, консервация объекта - не есть гуд. А наши закрутки слишком вкусные, чтобы стоять долго.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Патамуша, консервация объекта - не есть гуд. А наши закрутки слишком вкусные, чтобы стоять долго.


 други, а вы помните, на 7 ноября начиналось торжественное открытие
этих самых вкусностей?
нет сейчас в супермаркетах таких деликатесов!!!
чищенный печеный перец - 2 кг в  1 литровую банку помещалось!
опять же "Огонек" -синие с красным острым перчиком, который сейчас вдруг стал называться чили

----------


## Чебурген

> други, *а вы помните, на 7 ноября начиналось торжественное открытие
> этих самых вкусностей?*
> нет сейчас в супермаркетах таких деликатесов!!!
> чищенный печеный перец - 2 кг в  1 литровую банку помещалось!
> опять же "Огонек" -синие с *красным острым перчиком, который сейчас вдруг стал называться чили*


 Да, помню, когда по весне покупалось что- то вкусное из "долгостоящего" и пряталось или когда оставалось пару последних баночек закруток, бабушка говорила: это на "маёвку"  :smileflag: 
А "чили" путь его в Гандурасе называют, в Одессе он остаётся "острым перчиком"  :smileflag:

----------


## Asechka1984

ой не вспоминайте о закрутках, два дня из кухни не выходила.....
 на зиму запасы обеспечены)))

----------


## Антрэ

слышали бы вы,как у нас в дворике на Коллонтаевской спорят на счет правильного рецепта аджики) и лавка во дворе и "партер"-балкон)

----------


## Moon Cat

> слышали бы вы,как у нас в дворике на Коллонтаевской спорят на счет правильного рецепта аджики) и лавка во дворе и "партер"-балкон)


 нет, чтоб нам здесь по секрету рассказать...да с хохмачками

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну хохмАчек девушка вряд ли приведет на форум живьем, а пару хохмОчек - не мешало бы выложить, шоб как-то освежить тему.

----------


## Пушкин

Об шо вы говорите ? За Одессу?!
Моя Одесса очень велика!
И если есть немного интэрэсу
Я вам скажу..Вы слухайте пока..
Одесса - это юмор, это море!
В Одессе - самый ласковый прибой!
Пойдёшь по Молдаванке - будет горе
А по Привозу - отберуть покой.
Шо "Оперный" ?-прэкрасного громада,
Там "Лебедино озеро" дають
Там хорошо, но нам туда не надо
Идёмте дальше..(не-куды пошлють!)
По Дерибасовской пройдут ордой Мамая
Табун турыстов (цокот, как с копыт!)
Ой, шо то люди я не понимаю
Куда так ломимся? Пожар? Чего горит?
Пойду пройдусь к фонтану, шо в ГорСаде
Чуть-чуть левее дуб столетний есть (был)
Сидю, ем "семки" (партизан в засаде)
И то, мне повезло, шо есть где сесть.
Вломлюсь в "Пассаж", чегой-то там мне надо
Пройдусь рядами..(вспомнить бы чего)
Хлебнуть б чего..Как в детстве, лимонада!
Как в детстве в "Хронике" бы поглядеть кино!
Чего там далее?..Ну, вот..Пришел.."Соборка"!
Соборный сквер,а посерёдке - храм
Тусовка "малярОв" и шахматистов "тёрки"
Бомжи, турысты, лохотрон и хлам..
Куда вас отвести, чего поведать?
Моя Одесса очень велика!
Конэц турне! (ползу домой, обэдать)
Ну шо, понЯли за Одессу вы слегка?

----------


## Moon Cat

ай да, Пушкин, ай да с.... сын...

----------


## Чебурген

Хоть и не совсем "за Одессу", мне понравилась фраза еврея- портного из фильма "Дела давно минувших дней", обращённая молодым сотрудникам угро: дети! Это же смокинг! Он не для того, чтобы в него стрелять, а чтобы *из него петь*!

----------


## Антрэ

> Ну хохмАчек девушка вряд ли приведет на форум живьем, а пару хохмОчек - не мешало бы выложить, шоб как-то освежить тему.


 нет,ну это надо слышать.
Не представляю,как можно передать текстом да еще и без картинки)

----------


## Пушкин

> ай да, Пушкин, ай да ...
> реальный одэсский хохмАч


 Простите, не одЭсский, а одесский. И со словом хохмач - я бы тоже поспорил :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

...мАцать....
Повела как-то своего сынишку в морской музей

и там был такой замечательный штурвал, большой рядом с окном, что выходит на Пушкинскую и археологический музей
мне и самой в душе хотелось его(штурвал) повертеть, но бдительная тетенка-смотрительница была на чеку!
Только мой сын протянул к нему руку, а она тут как тут: Штурвал не мацать!
Мы разочарованные стали глазеть на другие экспонаты со скучающим видом.
И тут, о чудо! смотрительницу отвлекли в другой зал. 
Тогда я сыну радостно шепчу: МАцай, сына, мАцай!!!
давненько это было...

----------


## Kleoneo

Мама седня пришла с базара и говорит...Ешкин кот,опять эти синие подорожали..Ну разве их накрутишься??

----------


## Zhemchug

К слову о закрутках. Мой дед в свое время, по рассказам бабушки, которая варила варенье из всего, что только возможно, скребя по дну очередной банки, всегда говорил: "Ой, и это уже закончилось, а я даже не успел попробовать... "

----------


## Наташа_Т

ну да, и собаки не брехали, и тапки пропали...

----------


## Kleoneo

Сам не гам и комусь не дам (не знаю сугубо Одесское это или нет)

----------


## OMF

> К слову о закрутках. Мой дед в свое время, по рассказам бабушки, которая варила варенье из всего, что только возможно, скребя по дну очередной банки, всегда говорил: "Ой, и это уже закончилось, а я даже не успел попробовать... "


 Только не "попробовать", а "распробовать"

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну если не попробуешь, то распробовать тем более не удастся. Это ж - следующий "этап". А еще из детства: вместо попробовать говорили "полэкать".

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну если не попробуешь, то распробовать тем более не удастся. Это ж - следующий "этап". А еще из детства: вместо попробовать говорили "полэкать".


  не хочу дискутировать, но по моему полэкать - это что то другое, нежели попробовать. В детстве ходили на Привоз -  на попробовать, когда голодные были... :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> не хочу дискутировать, но по моему полэкать - это что то другое, нежели попробовать. В детстве ходили на Привоз -  на попробовать, когда голодные были...


 мы в детстве лэкали мороженое в стаканчиках (чтобы горло не болело) :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> мы в детстве лэкали мороженое в стаканчиках (чтобы горло не болело)


 моего благоверного 
его  беспокойные одесские бабушки так  запугали 
больным горлом в детстве, что он до сих пор разогревает мороженное
( теперь в микроволновке)
и делает профилактику пшиколкой в горло  от ангины

----------


## Zhemchug

> моего благоверного 
> его  беспокойные одесские бабушки так  запугали 
> больным горлом в детстве, что он до сих пор разогревает мороженное
> ( теперь в микроволновке)
> и делает профилактику пшиколкой в горло  от ангины


 Напомнило старый одесский анекдот: 
-- Вы знаете, Рабиновичу удалили гланды?
-- Ой, бедный, он же так хотел иметь детей...

----------


## el-ka

Вчера на Привозе:
-Покупаем? Меряем? Торгуемся? А можем просто поговорить.

----------


## [email protected]

Несколько анеков. Если баян - убейте меня.

Одесский дворик.
- Ты знаешь, Сара, самыми лучшими моментами в своей жизни я обязана футболу.
- Циля, неужели ты ходишь на стадион болеть за "Черноморец"?
- Нет, туда ходит мой муж, а я в это время хожу к нашему соседу Сёме...

Одесса. Украинца вызвали в КГБ.
- Объясните, гражданин Бондаренко, почему вам регулярно присылают посылки из Израиля?
- Во время войны я спрятал еврея...
- И вам, советскому украинцу, не зазорно получать посылки от этих жидов?
А о своём будущем вы подумали?!
- Да, сейчас я прячу китайца.

Выходя из здания одесского городского суда адвокат поворачивается к своему клиенту, который выглядит очень расстроенным, и спрашивает:
- Додик, в чём дело?! Вас же полностью оправдали.
- Так-то оно так, Семён Маркович, но таки теперь-то я точно влип. Я сдал свою квартиру на три года...

Как в Одессе деликатно подсказывают о незастёгнутой ширинке:
- Сёма, поправьте ваш галстук... Ниже... Ниже... Еще ниже... Оппа! . 

Одесса. Привоз.
- Да что ж у вас огурцы такие страшные?!
- Женщина, я вашу внешность в ответ не оскорбляю, хотя есть куда...

Рабиновича спросили:
- Скажите, какой состав населения Одессы в процентах?
- Десять процентов русских, десять - украинцев, остальные восемьдесят - местное население.

В одесском трамвае:
- Мадам, ваша нога у меня поперёк горла стала!..

В одесском цирке:
- Это шё - льви?! Это же воши! Вот у дяди Бори воши - так то - льви!!!

В Одессе по Дерибасовской идёт еврейская мама и ведёт за руки двух мальчиков. Их встречает знакомая:
- Здравствуйте, Сара Абрамовна. Какие милые крошки! И сколько им лет?
- Гинекологу шесть, а юристу четыре.

----------


## Vicha

Абрам пришет своему другу Мойше письмо в Израиль:
"Ой, Мойше, у нас такая тяжелая жизнь! Вчера пошел на "Привоз", так там одна курочка стоит двадцать пять рублей!"
На следующий день Абрама вызывают в КГБ. Следователь протягивает ему его письмо:
- Мы не позволим вам порочить нашу действительность! Немедленно перепишите!
Абрам садится, берет ручку и начинает писать:
"Ой, Мойше! Мы так хорошо живем! Вчера я пошел на "Привоз", и вижу - там за двадцать рублей продают целого слона! Но ты же понимаешь, Мойше - зачем мне, старому одинокому еврею, целый слон? Так я добавил пятерку и купил себе курочку

----------


## Парусник

Любопытный диалог услышал давеча на промрынке "7-й километр".
Толстая торговка,в засаленных бриджах,зазывала женщину с дочкой:
– Вы *шо-та* ищете? 
Мамаша в ответ:
– Почему это вас волнует? 
Та отвечает:
– Я вижу: такая хорошая девочка, такая хорошая мама, вы должны ей *шо-**та* купить.На ваше счастье имею последнюю кофту такого цвета, *шо вы рухнете*! 
– Интересно взглянуть…
И та вытаскивает из мятого пакета розовую кофту, страшного, я бы даже 
сказал мучительного цвета,что-то невероятное. 
Мамаша говорит:
– Допустим, цвет необычный. И сколько? 
– Пятьсот.
– Ско-о-олько?! Ой, *дайте я вас разбужу*! 
– Да вы *рукой пошшупайте*! 
– Что мне ее щупать за такие деньги! 
– Это же чисто-шерсть! 
Как чёрт их дёрнул,но они,все же купили эту кофту. И торговка прокричала вслед:
– *Шоб вы в етой кофте её замуж: выдавали..!*
(По-моему,эта "шерсть"облезла тут же, пока они добирались до дома).

----------


## Антрэ

была уже эта ссыль?
ОДЕССКИЙ ЯЗЫК       
http://lib.rus.ec/b/189306/read

----------


## Пушкин

> была уже эта ссыль?
> ОДЕССКИЙ ЯЗЫК       
> http://lib.rus.ec/b/189306/read


 Жуткая статейка - это как это нет величия Южной Пальмиры? Видимо автор никогда не видел Потемкинской, Оперного, Воронцовского дворца, Собора, Синагог, не знает  ничего об одесситах, которые не только придумали и построили государство на Ближнем Востоке, не только выдающиеся ученые, музыканты, художники, бандиты и т.д., но и прославили этот город на весь мир. ИМХО.
Какие люди из Одессы в люди вышли,
Куда не глянешь - и богат и знаменит,
Но между прочим всех высоких звали выше
Нам наше с вами простое  - Одессит!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Жуткая статейка - это как это нет величия Южной Пальмиры? Видимо автор никогда не видел Потемкинской, Оперного, Воронцовского дворца, Собора, Синагог, не знает  ничего об одесситах, которые не только придумали и построили государство на Ближнем Востоке, не только выдающиеся ученые, музыканты, художники, бандиты и т.д., но и прославили этот город на весь мир. ИМХО.
> *Какие люди из Одессы в люди вышли,*
> Куда не глянешь - и богат и знаменит,
> Но между прочим всех высоких звали выше
> Нам наше *звание* простое  - Одессит!


 Погуляли вчера по городу. Все-таки типа праздник.... Похоже, что люди, вышедшие из Одессы, ушли слишком далеко. А то, что осталось - "прибило к берегу" каким-то странным штормом. Абыдна...

----------


## el-ka

Одесса пережила,переварила,переплавила - царскую милость и опалу,воины,интервенцию,революции всех мастей,антанту и советскую власть и ни что не убило ее самобытность и непохожесть ни на какой другой город. 
А сейчас,ИМХО, дух города покинул его измученное тело. Что не удалось сделать немцам с румынами и советской действительности удалось незалежности и украинизации.Из "жемчужины у моря" и порто-франко  в областной центр,задрипанную провинцию у загаженного моря.
Это не Абыдна,это БОЛЬНО.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Погуляли вчера по городу. Все-таки типа праздник.... Похоже, что люди, вышедшие из Одессы, ушли слишком далеко. А то, что осталось - "прибило к берегу" каким-то странным штормом. Абыдна...


 Ох-хо-хо, свято место пусто не бывает

----------


## Alexandr

> Погуляли вчера по городу. Все-таки типа праздник.... Похоже, что люди, вышедшие из Одессы, ушли слишком далеко. А то, что осталось - "прибило к берегу" каким-то странным штормом. Абыдна...


 Т.к. живу в историческом центре - два самых страшных дня в году. Юморина и День города.

----------


## xifedor

> Какие люди из Одессы в люди вышли,
> Куда не глянешь - и богат и знаменит,
> Но между прочим всех высоких зва*ли* выше
> Нам наше *с вами* простое  - Одессит!


 *Пушкин*, Вы не обижайтесь, но я позволю себе подправить цитату. А в остальном Вы совершенно правы.

Какие люди из Одессы в люди вышли!
Возьми любого: и богат, и знаменит.
Но между прочим, всех высоких зва*ний* выше,
Нам наше *звание* простое - Одессит




> Т.к. живу в историческом центре - два самых страшных дня в году. Юморина и День города.


 100% 

Для живущих в двух шагах от Дерибасовской эти дни настоящее стихийное бедствие.

----------


## Антрэ

*Пушкин*,да,коряво

----------


## Alexandr

> 100% 
> 
> Для живущих в двух шагах от Дерибасовской эти дни настоящее стихийное бедствие.


 Мне еще хуже, у меня Приморский б-р.

----------


## Пушкин

> *Пушкин*, Вы не обижайтесь, но я позволю себе подправить цитату. А в остальном Вы совершенно правы.
> 
> Какие люди из Одессы в люди вышли!
> Возьми любого: и богат, и знаменит.
> Но между прочим, всех высоких зва*ний* выше,
> Нам наше *звание* простое - Одессит


 Простите за неточность - писал на эмоциях от прочитанной статьи.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> не хочу дискутировать, но по моему полэкать - это что то другое, нежели попробовать. В детстве ходили на Привоз - на попробовать, когда голодные были...


  лэкать в Одессе это всегда было лизать женщине.
Оливия, о незастёгнутой ширинке всегда говорили:"Поця, мама  дома?"

----------


## Наташа_Т

> лэкать в Одессе это всегда было лизать женщине.
> Оливия, о незастёгнутой ширинке всегда говорили:"Поця, мама  дома?"


 (за мной плюс)))) Насчет второго, точно где-то в детстве слышала

----------


## Zhemchug

> лэкать в Одессе это всегда было лизать женщине.
> Оливия, о незастёгнутой ширинке всегда говорили:"Поця, мама  дома?"


 По первой фразе: слишком грубая интерпретация. Многие помнят это слово из детства именно в вышеуказанном значении касательно мороженного и пр. А, извините, опошлить можно все, что угодно.

----------


## Moon Cat

> По первой фразе: слишком грубая интерпретация. Многие помнят это слово из детства именно в вышеуказанном значении касательно мороженного и пр. А, извините, опошлить можно все, что угодно.


 дети иногда подхватывают, что говорят...во дворе, на улице, не понимая смысла
Моя племяница мелкая недавно выдала маме на просьбу что-то ей дать:
Если каждому давать - поломается кровать!
Так радостно и задорно, совершенно не понимая что сказала!
Увидев мамины круглые испуганные глаза, поняла, что что-то не так

Вообще, дети с их непосредственность и бесхитростностью...
 Мама кричит во двор:
-Изечка, иди кофе пить( причем произносилось как копэ)!
 Изя расстроенно:
-Опять в магазин за хлебом пошлет...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Простите за неточность - писал на эмоциях от прочитанной статьи.


 *Пушкин*, признавайся, писал на конкурс в честь 216-летия стихи?

----------


## Zhemchug

> *дети иногда подхватывают*, что говорят...во дворе, на улице, не понимая смысла
> Моя племяница мелкая недавно выдала маме на просьбу что-то ей дать:
> Если каждому давать - поломается кровать!
> Так радостно и задорно, совершенно не понимая что сказала!
> Увидев мамины круглые испуганные глаза, поняла, что что-то не так
> 
> Вообще, дети с их непосредственность и бесхитростностью...
>  Мама кричит во двор:
> -Изечка, иди кофе пить( причем произносилось как копэ)!
> ...


 Ну о том, что дети могут "подхватить на улице" я не говорила....
А насчет кровати (не знаю насколько это - одесское) - любимая фраза одной моей бывшей довольно высокой исполкомовской начальницы. На какой улице она это подхватила - история умалчивает, но что с вопросом была знакома досконально - это факт.

----------


## Буджак

Скорее всего, в детском саду. В нашем, на Кирпичном, где элитные дома теперь

----------


## Moon Cat

> А насчет кровати (не знаю насколько это - одесское) - любимая фраза одной моей бывшей довольно высокой исполкомовской начальницы. На какой улице она это подхватила - история умалчивает, но что с вопросом была знакома досконально - это факт.


 Видимо ваша  высокая начальница обладала  высоким даром...

Розочка, ты обладаешь даром привлекать мужчин!
А вот им даром! Крутит дулю

----------


## Пушкин

> *Пушкин*, признавайся, писал на конкурс в честь 216-летия стихи?


 Это слова из песни в исполнении Шуфутинскоко... :smileflag: 
_Одесса-мама
Слова: Л. Рубальская 
Музыка: С. Березин 
Исп.: Михаил Шуфутинский 

Ну, что ты смотришь на меня без интереса -
Имей терпенье и дела пойдут на лад.
Не нужно много говорить, скажи "Одесса",
И я уверен за хороший результат.

Припев: 
Заявляю это прямо: 
Лично мне Одесса - мама,
Мы по всем приметам с ней родня.
Если хочется вам песен, 
Их немало есть в Одессе,
Потому что моя мама - вся в меня.
Заявляю это прямо: 
Лично мне Одесса - мама,
Мы по всем приметам с ней родня.
Если хочется вам песен, 
Их немало есть в Одессе,
Потому что моя мама - вся в меня.

У нас в Одессе и зимою - тоже лето,
У нас в Одессе любят цвет морской волны.
У нас в Одессе столько солнечного света,
Что в крыльях чаек даже косточки видны.

Припев.

Какие люди из Одессы в люди вышли!
Возьми любого - и богат, и знаменит,
Но, между прочим, всех высоких званий выше
Нам наше звание простое - "одессит".

Припев - 4 раза_

----------


## annique

пару дней назад на пляже слышала - КопЭнХаХЭн... рядышком аборигены в преф резались)))

----------


## annique

> Мне еще хуже, у меня Приморский б-р.


 сочувствую! а есть еще вариант пострашнее - Аркадия)))

----------


## RED_BLUE BULL

Я пару лет назад впервые приехал в Одессу, отлично помню свои впечатления первого дня, я был в легком шоке, вот то что мне запомнилось из первого дня в Одессе: 
      Едем с друзьями в машине, а впереди нас ехало нечто, состоящее из мопеда, маленького и щуплого паренька и его пассажирки очень крупного телосложения, которая была в мини юбке и в стрингах, из этого всего сочетания нашему взору открылась  странная картина - огроомная жопа, прыгающая на маленьких колёсиках...
      В первый день также заметил, что водители в Одессе, покидая своё авто, прячут магнитолу в бардачок (или её лицевую часть)...
     Еще очень много мата, мата в Одессе так много, что считается обыденной фраза:"Ё* твою мать", сказанная мамой своему сыну или дочери...

----------


## Mimosa51

Магнитолы не только прячут в бардачок, но и носят с собой, делая покупки в маказине или на рынке. А насчет мата - это наносное, пришло к нам вместе с переселенцами из сельской местности. Когда к моим соседям приезжают родственники из деревни, всякий раз удивляюсь как вовремя и к месту вставляет матюки в свою речь их 5-летний ребенок.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я пару лет назад впервые приехал в Одессу, отлично помню свои впечатления первого дня, я был в легком шоке, вот то что мне запомнилось из первого дня в Одессе: 
>       Едем с друзьями в машине, а впереди нас ехало нечто, состоящее из мопеда, маленького и щуплого паренька и его пассажирки очень крупного телосложения, которая была в мини юбке и в стрингах, из этого всего сочетания нашему взору открылась  странная картина - огроомная жопа, прыгающая на маленьких колёсиках...
>       В первый день также заметил, что водители в Одессе, покидая своё авто, прячут магнитолу в бардачок (или её лицевую часть)...
>      Еще очень много мата, мата в Одессе так много, что считается обыденной фраза:"Ё* твою мать", сказанная мамой своему сыну или дочери...


  Да к сожалению в ваших наблюдениях мало одесскости или я не прав?

----------


## Moon Cat

> Да к сожалению в ваших наблюдениях мало одесскости или я не прав?


 на 100 % прав!
во-первых, магнитолы прятали или  с собой забирали лет так этак десять-пятнадцать назад, но никак не два :smileflag: 
во-вторых, ...был здесь у нас один любитель покопаться во-всяких гадостях...
пошел изучать словарь одесского языка

----------


## RED_BLUE BULL

Ну дык, в первые дни своего пребывания я ведь не осознавал, что встретить в Одессе настоящего одессита - это большая редкость и Удача :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Я пару лет назад впервые приехал в Одессу, отлично помню свои впечатления первого дня, я был в легком шоке, вот то что мне запомнилось из первого дня в Одессе: 
> Едем с друзьями в машине, а впереди нас ехало нечто, состоящее из мопеда, маленького и щуплого паренька и его пассажирки очень крупного телосложения, которая была в мини юбке и в стрингах, из этого всего сочетания нашему взору открылась странная картина - огроомная жопа, прыгающая на маленьких колёсиках...
> В первый день также заметил, что водители в Одессе, покидая своё авто, прячут магнитолу в бардачок (или её лицевую часть)...
> Еще очень много мата, мата в Одессе так много, что считается обыденной фраза:"Ё* твою мать", сказанная мамой своему сыну или дочери...


  этот мальчик не с нашего двора!

----------


## -летняя

иногда не мешает посмотреть на себя со стороны.....

----------


## nerazborchivo

ну, большой...дальше что, хвастаться перед соседями?

----------


## **Ruanda

не сравнивайте божий дар с яичницей!=))))))))))))

----------


## Пушкин

> не сравнивайте божий дар с яичницей!=))))))))))))


  Надеюсь вы про харизму одессизма? :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

не, это они про мудебейцалы.)))

----------


## Пушкин

> не, это они про мудебейцалы.)))


  Медабейцелы ( на идиш - это практически мат)... :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Надеюсь вы про харизму одессизма?


 Да и яичницу одесситы неплохо говить умеют.  :smileflag:  Особенно с помидоркой "Микадо", малосольной брынзой (которую теперь на просторах эксСССР (я про тех, кто не приезжал в наши южные райны) именуют "Фета"), подчеревком поджареным, но не пережареным... И т.д.  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

> ну, большой...дальше что, хвастаться перед соседями?


 красиво сказано!

----------


## Alexandr

Народ, ша! Идиш еще в этом городе помнят. Не надо выражовываться. В следующий раз за анатомию выдам "по самое нехочу".

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Медабейцелы ( на идиш - это практически мат)...


  я не знаю, шё у вас за мат, но гугыль таких слов даже не знет. может, стоит пересмотреть лексикон или произношение? ;-)

----------


## vieanna

ой, шлимазл... какой гугл, мы с этим выросли.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да и яичницу одесситы неплохо говить умеют.  Особенно с помидоркой "Микадо", малосольной брынзой (которую теперь на просторах эксСССР (я про тех, кто не приезжал в наши южные райны) именуют "Фета"), подчеревком поджареным, но не пережареным... И т.д.


 Ну зачем так? Вы что хотите что бы обильным слюноотделением люди экраны мониторов по забрызгивали? :smileflag:  Осторожнее выражайтесь на ночь глядя :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> я не знаю, шё у вас за мат, но гугыль таких слов даже не знет. может, стоит пересмотреть лексикон или произношение? ;-)


   Может ещё французский прононс добавить? :smileflag:  Я вас умаляю, оно вам надо?

----------


## Alexandr

> Ну зачем так? Вы что хотите что бы обильным слюноотделением люди экраны мониторов по забрызгивали? Осторожнее выражайтесь на ночь глядя


 А я диет не соблюдаю. :smileflag:  И почему я должен думать за остальных?  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ой, шлимазл... какой гугл, мы с этим выросли.


  мадам, с меня такой же шлимазл, как с Вас пат бетула. давайте разойдёмся мирно. я ж за правильное произношение, а не против Пушкина. и потом, де это вы так виросли?

----------


## nerazborchivo

> А я диет не соблюдаю. И почему я должен думать за остальных?


  подумай за себя, остальные таки могут обслюнявить! ))))

----------


## Пушкин

> А я диет не соблюдаю. И почему я должен думать за остальных?


  Потому шо у вас пишется Супер-модератор, и почем вы взяли такое клише? :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Я выросла в Одессе на Кузнечной. Идиш более или менее помню - на нем говорили старики в семье и в моем дворе. Что такое пат бетула - не знаю, просветите.

----------


## nerazborchivo

два срока подряд отмотал в бане, поэтому не помню писал ли.
очень горжусь одним моментом. шё-то покупал на базаре. естессна, торговался. моя продавщица толкает соседку под бок локтём и говорит:"Ты послушай, как он говорит, это ж песня!".
говорю так очень не всегда, но, ребята, КАК МНЕ БЫЛО ПРИЯТНО!!!!!!! лучшей похвалы я не слышал даже от своего старшины.

----------


## Alexandr

> Потому шо у вас пишется Супер-модератор, и почем вы взяли такое клише?


 Не поверите, но дали нагрузку бесплатно. И если б за это еще и платили... А так, даже молока за вредность не дают. Но даже в сегодняшней Одессе остались еще немножко люди.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Не поверите, но дали нагрузку бесплатно. И если б за это еще и платили... А так, даже молока за вредность не дают. Но даже в сегодняшней Одессе остались еще немножко люди.


  И хвала ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ что люди пока ещё остались - прям тост какой то  родился - Так давайте выпьем за то, благодаря чему МЫ, несмотря ни на что. ЛЭХАЙМ,

----------


## nerazborchivo

если предложат молока, то надо тикать с такой работы.

----------


## Alexandr

> если предложат молока, то надо тикать с такой работы.


 И почему? У меня нет непереносимости молока. Я его очень даже люблю.  :smileflag:

----------


## Safarov

ай как все сочно, аж глаз радуется)

----------


## Пушкин

> ай как все сочно, аж глаз радуется)


 Может смачно? :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> И почему? У меня нет непереносимости молока. Я его очень даже люблю.


  я его тоже люблю, но у меня общая непереносимость таких обязанностей.

----------


## Safarov

> Может смачно?


 та я про вашу переписку, но шо-то ее потерли, де-то ваши пару постов пропали.

----------


## nerazborchivo

это киевляне от зависти.

----------


## nerazborchivo

знаете, кто такие киевляне?
это одесситы, которые не доехали до Москвы.

----------


## МуМиМама

> Я выросла в Одессе на Кузнечной. Идиш более или менее помню - на нем говорили старики в семье и в моем дворе. Что такое пат бетула - не знаю, просветите.


  Похоже, мы что-то прошлёпали. Присоединяюсь к просветлённым  :smileflag:  И.....

----------


## nerazborchivo

шлёпайте дальше. не скажу, пока не скинетесь по писят гривен!

----------


## vieanna

...Но поздно. Тихо спит Одесса.
_А.С. Пушкин (с)_

----------


## Пушкин

Лишь море Чёрное шумит...

----------


## nerazborchivo

сегодня таки штормило. меня утром волна хорошо приложила, будто 90 килограмм это пёрышки.

----------


## МуМиМама

> шлёпайте дальше. не скажу, пока не скинетесь по писят гривен!


  Мармеладная девственница в интерпретациях

----------


## Цаца

> Я пару лет назад впервые приехал в Одессу, отлично помню свои впечатления первого дня, я был в легком шоке, вот то что мне запомнилось из первого дня в Одессе: 
>       Едем с друзьями в машине, а впереди нас ехало нечто, состоящее из мопеда, маленького и щуплого паренька и его пассажирки очень крупного телосложения, которая была в мини юбке и в стрингах, из этого всего сочетания нашему взору открылась  странная картина - огроомная жопа, прыгающая на маленьких колёсиках...
>       В первый день также заметил, что водители в Одессе, покидая своё авто, прячут магнитолу в бардачок (или её лицевую часть)...
>      Еще очень много мата, мата в Одессе так много, что считается обыденной фраза:"Ё* твою мать", сказанная мамой своему сыну или дочери...


 Мне вас искренне жаль - если это первые впечатления за Одессу

Один смотрит в лужу и видит грязь, другой отражение звезд.

Полагаю  со временем ваши впечатления изменились

----------


## Zhemchug

Сегодня гуляли с московскими гостями по городу. Вспомнилось одно выражение старых одесских махеров советских времен: "ставить голову". Кто помнит, так говорили о людях, рискующих в результате своих махинаций попасть в поле зрения ОБХСС и в перспективе сесть в тюрьму. Но сам процесс выпаса и посадки почему-то называли "взять за @-опу". 
Недаром говорят, что только у нас геморроем и головной болью могут обозначать одну и ту же проблему.

----------


## Moon Cat

вы имеете ввиду времена цеховиков?
интересно, а выражовывание "держать за @@ца",
что имело значение держать на крючке 
когда появилось? по-моему позже :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

> Я выросла в Одессе на Кузнечной. Идиш более или менее помню - на нем говорили старики в семье и в моем дворе. Что такое пат бетула - не знаю, просветите.


 Наш с тобой опыт в познании идиша тут не помощник.
Это чистой воды иврит, которого в Одессе не знали, не знают и не будут.

Переводится эта сакраментальная фраза примерно, как "соблазни девственницу" (невесту)

----------


## el-ka

"Мой сосед умел сделать себе копейку.Мы всегда знали ,что он имеет коп.Но када до него пришли и взяли его ж@@у,что вы думаете?  Никакой коп у него не был! Этот шая-патриёт, все хранил дома в подоконнике! Он то сел у допр,а какой нышт гит был его жене и детям!"
Из записанного в начале 80х в старом дворе на углу Артема и Короленко.

----------


## Amon_RA

> "Мой сосед умел сделать себе копейку.Мы всегда знали ,что он имеет коп.Но када до него пришли и взяли его ж@@у,что вы думаете?  Никакой коп у него не был! Этот шая-патриёт, все хранил дома в подоконнике! Он то сел у допр,а какой нежгит был его жене и детям!"
> Из записанного в начале 80х в старом дворе на углу Артема и Короленко.


 Подправь в тексте не "нежгит", а "нышт гит"- "не хорошо"

----------


## Пушкин

> Наш с тобой опыт в познании идиша тут не помощник.
> Это чистой воды иврит, которого в Одессе не знали, не знают и не будут.
> 
> Переводится эта сакраментальная фраза примерно, как "соблазни девственницу" (невесту)


 Соблазни девственницу - питуй бетула, но это на иврите, не исключено что на идише будет -  пат битула. Если честно, мои познания ни в том ни в другом языке не доходили до знаний таких слов, ну не слышал я раньше  пат битула, хотя прекрасно понимаю что перевод звучит как  - Не девочка или зрелая женщина. :smileflag:  Кстати в Одессе сейчас можно чаще услышать иврит чем идиш. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> вы имеете ввиду времена цеховиков?
> интересно, а выражовывание "держать за @@ца",
> что имело значение держать на крючке 
> когда появилось? по-моему позже


  Держать за %%ца - означает держать за придурка -  держать за лоха, думать как о простаке и т.д., но ни как не держать на крючке. :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Подправь в тексте не "нежгит", а "нышт гит"- "не хорошо"


 ништ, нихт - "нет" по-немецки
гит, гут     - "хорошо"




> ... Если честно, мои познания ни в том ни в другом языке не доходили до знаний таких слов, ну не слышал я раньше  пат битула, хотя прекрасно понимаю что перевод звучит как  - Не девочка или зрелая женщина. Кстати в Одессе сейчас можно чаще услышать иврит чем идиш.


 не спорьте :smileflag:   вы все будете правы, ведь идиш — еврейский язык германской группы,  на котором в начале XX века говорило около 11 млн евреев по всему миру.

*Сплав* языков породил оригинальную грамматику, позволяющую комбинировать слова с немецким корнем и синтаксические элементы семитских и славянских языков. из Википедии.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Держать за %%ца - означает держать за придурка -  держать за лоха, думать как о простаке и т.д., но ни как не держать на крючке.


 ну вот и я что-то новенькое узнала
хорошо, когда говорят мужчины между собой: Ты не думай, что только Петров тебя держит за %%ца, у меня на тебя тоже компромат найдется. 
Здесь разве  только имеется в виду, что тебя считают  простачком?

----------


## nerazborchivo

уважаемые знатоки семитских наречий, открою вам глаза: пат бетула обозначает "почти девственница". ))) я в него, правда, вкладываю обычно несколько иной смысл, чем в оригинале. очень уж мне нравится слово "почти" в данном контексте.

----------


## Moon Cat

> уважаемые знатоки семитских наречий, открою вам глаза: пат бетула обозначает "почти девственница". ))) я в него, правда, вкладываю обычно несколько иной смысл, чем в оригинале. очень уж мне нравится слово "почти" в данном контексте.


 это типа как
немножко беременная

----------


## Пушкин

> ну вот и я что-то новенькое узнала
> хорошо, когда говорят мужчины между собой: Ты не думай, что только Петров тебя держит за %%ца, у меня на тебя тоже компромат найдется. 
> Здесь разве  только имеется в виду, что тебя считают  простачком?


  А разве нет? В прицепе поц - это не матное слово, поэтому думаю его можно писать без значков, я имел ввиду именно это слово. :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

*Показать скрытый текст* *офф... о языках*


> уважаемые знатоки семитских наречий, открою вам глаза: пат бетула обозначает "почти девственница". ))) я в него, правда, вкладываю обычно несколько иной смысл, чем в оригинале. очень уж мне нравится слово "почти" в данном контексте.


 идиш не семитский язык ))))

----------


## Пушкин

> уважаемые знатоки семитских наречий, открою вам глаза: пат бетула обозначает "почти девственница". ))) я в него, правда, вкладываю обычно несколько иной смысл, чем в оригинале. очень уж мне нравится слово "почти" в данном контексте.


  Идиш - не семитское наречие, а скорее диалект немецкого. Немножко девственница - здорово, как и немножко беременна...

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Мой сосед умел сделать себе копейку.Мы всегда знали ,что он имеет коп.Но када до него пришли и взяли его ж@@у,что вы думаете?  Никакой коп у него не был! Этот шая-патриёт, все хранил дома в подоконнике! Он то сел у допр,а какой нышт гит был его жене и детям!"
> Из записанного в начале 80х в старом дворе на углу Артема и Короленко.


 Навеяло. В 80-гг. довелось участвовать в деле по выделению жене доли в конфискованном имуществе торговца пивом у магазина "Звездочка". 
 Человек получил год химии. Так их адвокат (известный и дорогой на то время) не нашел ничего умнее, как в здании суда расписывать богатства своего клиента *представителю государства на процессе* . Жене по суду доставалось по 1 экземпляру полных собраний сочинений классиков (в семье всех их было зачем-то по два экземпляра). А адвокат ходил и распевал: "Вы разве знаете, какое у него состояние? То, что у него взяли - так - мелочь, воши!!! Там такой сармак крутился.... такие деньги...." 
На письме, конечно, не так красочно выходит, а живьем сценкам была - "Жванецкий отдыхает...". Тем более, что адвокат не должен был, по идее, изобличать своего клиента. Но тут "Остапа несло" в чистом виде.

----------


## el-ka

из того же периода
"Мой Исак,не какой-то там гицель! Он всю жизнь сидел у будке с газ.водой! И я ч`то, не сделаю нашей Майечке свадьбу?Сделаю и не  цицкович-свадьбу,а с двойным сиропом и бэз пенки"

----------


## Пушкин

*Нас разбросали жизни, страны, 
В которых жили и живем… 
Моря, проливы, океаны, 
Мы здесь для встреч переплывем. 

Откроем форумы и темы, 
Зайдем друг к другу, погостим. 
Мы здесь не войны, не солдаты, 
Мы мир несем и мир творим. 

Давайте жить легко, свободно, 
Не разрушать наш общий дом, 
А украшать с улыбкой окна 
Любимым Одесским языком. 

Все изменилось. Время, люди, 
В наш век компьютерных свершений. 
Но здесь мы были, есть, и будем - 
Соцветье разных поколений! 

Пошлем друг другу слов букеты, 
Утешим, в чем-то рассмешим, 
И на страницах Интернета, 
Оставим часть своей души. 

Давайте жить легко, свободно, 
Не разрушать наш общий дом, 
А украшать с улыбкой окна 
Простым Одесским языком.* 
( Взято с другого сайта) :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> из того же периода
> "Мой Исак,не какой-то там гицель! Он всю жизнь сидел у будке с газ.водой! И я ч`то, не сделаю нашей Майечке свадьбу?Сделаю и не  цицкович-свадьбу,а с двойным сиропом и бэз пенки"


 Таки да, кто *стоял на пене* (пивной, газ-воды и пр.) - это были большие люди!!! Как-то довелось наблюдать вблизи такого "короля пены" - неподражаемое зрелище. Имея пару автоматов газ-воды на 7-км, человек наработал 4-комнатную квартиру, хорошую иномарку ит.д. и т.п. А вел себя так, будто ему под силу купить Белый дом и Кремль в одном флаконе. 
И еще он настолько виртуозно и остроумно матерился, что фразы запомнились, но передача их грозит вечным баном на самом нескромном форуме.
В том разговоре, который я слышала, он распекал свою сватью за то, что их недавно поженившиеся дети не хотят ничего делать ваапще. Ну дочка его выходила замуж на 8-м месяце беременности - то ладно, что все время спит. Но их (сватов) сын же "не беременный". Шо ж они, как ни зайдешь в комнату, все спят и спят? Свекрови ничего не оставалось , как ответить:
"Та шо ви такое говорите? Дома он вообще никогда не спал!!!"

----------


## Пушкин

А что на Седьмом были автоматы с Газ-водой? или я простите что то пропустил?)))

----------


## FlyingEagle

> уважаемые знатоки семитских наречий, открою вам глаза: пат бетула обозначает "почти девственница". ))) я в него, правда, вкладываю обычно несколько иной смысл, чем в оригинале. очень уж мне нравится слово "почти" в данном контексте.


 


> это типа как
> немножко беременная


 "техническая" девственница. (типа "давай в *опу, мне еще замуж выходить")

----------


## Zhemchug

В описываемый период, наверное были (1985г). Они у него, с его слов, еще где-то были на Овидиопольском направлении. Он и зятя своего хотел к ним пристроить, когда "проснется". Но судя по тому, что дети развелись и зять в последствии уехал за границу, "разбудить Герцена" не удалось.

----------


## nerazborchivo

ну почему же только в *опу?
я именно поэтому и оговорил, что употребляю это словосочетание не в оригинальном смысле, исключительно фонетически.)))

----------


## xifedor

> *Я выросла в Одессе на Кузнечной*. Идиш более или менее помню - на нем говорили старики в семье и в моем дворе. Что такое пат бетула - не знаю, просветите.


 Вау, я тоже там выросла! :smileflag:  Правда идиша я совсем не знаю.

----------


## nerazborchivo

вы тоже с другого двора. у кого-то доминировал идиш, а у вас, видимо, американизмы. в соседнем дворе сказали бы "ой, вэй", а не "вау".)))

----------


## FlyingEagle

> ну почему же только в *опу?


 а это из какого-то анекдота

----------


## Moon Cat

от своего мужа периодически слышу: Ну вообще кадукис(кадухис)
я воспринимаю как слово- присказку, мне оно нравится...
а что оно значит, интересно...

----------


## Amon_RA

кадухис - лихорадка
помните песню "А кто обидит родной Бердичев- тому кадухис будет на живот"

----------


## Пушкин

> В описываемый период, наверное были (1985г). Они у него, с его слов, еще где-то были на Овидиопольском направлении. Он и зятя своего хотел к ним пристроить, когда "проснется". Но судя по тому, что дети развелись и зять в последствии уехал за границу, "разбудить Герцена" не удалось.


  Ой мадам Жемчуг и шо вы такое говорите, где вы видели Седьмой в 85 году? Тода люди толкались в  районе Староконного - гиде сейчас барахолка... :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ой мадам Жемчуг и шо вы такое говорите, где вы видели Седьмой в 85 году? Тода люди толкались в  районе Староконного - гиде сейчас барахолка...


 а Пушкин у нас таки да не страдает болезнью на букву "С"

----------


## Amon_RA

> Ой мадам Жемчуг и шо вы такое говорите, где вы видели Седьмой в 85 году? Тода люди толкались в  районе Староконного - гиде сейчас барахолка...


 вот и я о том же подумал.
Нет, конечно, дорога была и седьмой её километр тоже был... но торговать там газировкой? Кому?

----------


## Пушкин

> а Пушкин у нас таки да не страдает болезнью на букву "С"


  Ви говорите за болезнь которой страдают от удовольствия? Пшшш,  Имел о вас лучшего мнения :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Помню меня дедушка посылал заправить сифон или налить газированной воды в двухлитровый термос, В будку на Чичерина угол Ленина (давненько не пользовался этими названиями), там торговала семья типично одесской национальности. Так вот когда я просил налить термос газ воды без сиропа, глава семьи меня всегда спрашивал подмигивая,  и меня - пацана ставил этим вопросом в тупик:
 - Тебе без какого сиропа налить, без вишнёвого или без яблочного?  (название сиропов могу путать)

----------


## vieanna

А я бегала на угол Кузнечной и Тираспольской.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ви говорите за болезнь которой страдают от удовольствия? Пшшш,  Имел о вас лучшего мнения


 Была недавно на приеме у хорошего доктора - корректировала позвоночник
так этот доктор еще и завзятый нумизмат...

я, разглядывая его обширную коллекцию монет,
ну  и брякнула  анекдот:
"жены выхваляются своими мужьями
у меня такой, у меня сякой...
Сара слушала-слушала и выдает:
А мой Абрамчик сифилитик и мудозвон!
Заходит Абрам с другой комнаты и раздраженно ей говорит:
"Сара ну скоко раз тебе говорить
Не сифилитик и мудозвон
А филателист и нумизмат"

Вообщим рассказала, а теперь мучаюсь
Язык мой -враг мой!

----------


## vieanna

Мучаться нечего. Пусть доктор мучается...

----------


## Moon Cat

> вот и я о том же подумал.
> Нет, конечно, дорога была и седьмой её километр тоже был... но торговать там газировкой? Кому?


 Мои яркие воспоминания о 7-м начинаются году так в 90-м
продаваны стояли рядками, товар был разложен на земле  на картонках,
покупатели фланировали вдоль, доезжали исключительно Б-Днестровской электричкой
Как сейчас помню:купили джинсы (или джинсовую юбку) у какого-то потерянного парнишки. Я все боялась, что он нас обманет, т.к. расчет был в долл. Каково же было мое изумление дома, в кармане купленной вещи я обнаружила 20$ (а тогда это было приличной суммой)
Вот такой сюрпрайз...
Еще примечательность. Но позже.  Помню тамошнюю рекламу:
Обувь из кожи Львов. :smileflag: 
Прошу* Пушкина* поправить, если я что-то напутала. у меня девичья память...

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну правильно, как что сразу Пушкин... А вообще ви к мине придераетесь. Ну видела я один раз в гостях за столом такого пурица, шо мине надо било спрашивать, и где конкретно он свои будки держит?   Чудак был представительный, обо всем говорил, как будто купил весь мир. Типаж запомнился, насмешил и все. А тут мине допрос с пристрастием за глаза....

----------


## Пушкин

> Мои яркие воспоминания о 7-м начинаются году так в 90-м
> продаваны стояли рядками, товар был разложен на земле  на картонках,
> покупатели фланировали вдоль, доезжали исключительно Б-Днестровской электричкой
> Как сейчас помню:купили джинсы (или джинсовую юбку) у какого-то потерянного парнишки. Я все боялась, что он нас обманет, т.к. расчет был в долл. Каково же было мое изумление дома, в кармане купленной вещи я обнаружила 20$ (а тогда это было приличной суммой)
> Вот такой сюрпрайз...
> Еще примечательность. Но позже.  Помню тамошнюю рекламу:
> Обувь из кожи Львов.
> Прошу* Пушкина* поправить, если я что-то напутала. у меня девичья память...


  Я дико извиняюсь, но я не ВСЕВЫШНИЙ что бы вам подправить память, могу лишь дополнить или опровергнуть сказанное. Не обижайтесь. Одна из черт одессита - отходчивость. :smileflag:  Так что давайте жить легко - свободно. :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Не знаю, как где - слово "будка" у нас имеет одно устрашающее значение. "Будка" едет! - ужас нашего детства. Страшные гицеля с сетками. Бр-р-р...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну правильно, как что сразу Пушкин... А вообще ви к мине придераетесь. Ну видела я один раз в гостях за столом такого пурица, шо мине надо било спрашивать, и где конкретно он свои будки держит?   Чудак был представительный, обо всем говорил, как будто купил весь мир. Типаж запомнился, насмешил и все. А тут мине допрос с пристрастием за глаза....


  Ты посмотри  этих дамочек с гонором - слово им не скажи. И как же теперь жить? :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Может, в 85-м это был просто "Толчок", который впоследствии перекочевал на 7-й км, старое название со временем забылось, ну кто сейчас 7-й км толчком называет?  :smileflag:  "7-й км"- это уже брэнднейм  :smileflag:  Кстати, в начале 90-х на 7-м на "чай,кофе,капучино,ноги" тоже неслабо зарабатывали, как и на "сладкие сомосы с яблоками", "ачма, ачма" и т.д  :smileflag: 
И вообще, если ближе к теме, то 7-й тоже родина и вместилище многих чисто одесских выражений  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Может, в 85-м это был просто "Толчок", который впоследствии перекочевал на 7-й км, старое название со временем забылось, ну кто сейчас 7-й км толчком называет?  "7-й км"- это уже брэнднейм


  А мы шо спорим, я лично помню как толчек кочевал по разным улицам и паркам в 88 году, а в 89 переехал на нынешнее место и было там поле и  свалка. Не могли власти с народом торгующим бороться, вот и отвели место за городом с намерением шо народ туда ехать не будет, но оно во как вышло... :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Я дико извиняюсь, но я не ВСЕВЫШНИЙ что бы вам подправить память, могу лишь *дополнить или опровергнуть* сказанное. Не обижайтесь. Одна из черт одессита - отходчивость. Так что давайте жить легко - свободно.


 Вы мине  просто начинаете нравится...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не знаю, как где - слово "будка" у нас имеет одно устрашающее значение. "Будка" едет! - ужас нашего детства. Страшные гицеля с сетками. Бр-р-р...


 Мой сотрудник на просьбу кого-то позвать к телефону всегда отвечал: "А его только что будка забрала..." Как-то даже ответил так очень ревнивой жене директора о ее муже. Скандал был.... с вызовом на ковер. Хорошо, что виновника потом самого будка не забрала.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> от своего мужа периодически слышу: Ну вообще кадукис(кадухис)
> я воспринимаю как слово- присказку, мне оно нравится...
> а что оно значит, интересно...


  КАДУХИС — досл. на беду, возглас, по смыслу близкий к "боже сохрани" На Йом Кипур в жертву приносили белую курицу с тем, чтобы она отвела беду, и говорили "аф кадухис".
* Моню берут в армию. В военкомате он заявляет, что хочет служить во флоте.
— А плавать вы умеете? — спрашивает военком.
— Плавать?! Кадухис, у вас что, кораблей нет?!

----------


## Mimosa51

> Может, в 85-м это был просто "Толчок", который впоследствии перекочевал на 7-й км, старое название со временем забылось, ну кто сейчас 7-й км толчком называет?  "7-й км"- это уже брэнднейм  Кстати, в начале 90-х на 7-м на "чай,кофе,капучино,ноги" тоже неслабо зарабатывали, как и на "сладкие сомосы с яблоками", "ачма, ачма" и т.д 
> И вообще, если ближе к теме, то 7-й тоже родина и вместилище многих чисто одесских выражений


 В упоминаемое Вам время, толчок был на Промышленной, напротив Еврейского кладбища.
Гицели в Одессе- это отдельная история. Мне было лет 10, когда мы с подружкой, возвращаясь из школы увидели, что гицели оставили без присмотра будку. Естественно, мы открыли засов и выпустили всех собак.
Подружка сбежала, а я не успела и об мою спину был сломан сачок для ловли собак. Гицелей я стала ненавидеть еще больше.

----------


## tatyana2

Я своим родственникам из Харькова предложила поехать на толчок.Они долго шептались ,а потом сказали что толчок у них туалет.

----------


## OMF

> В упоминаемое Вам время, толчок был на Промышленной, напротив Еврейского кладбища.
> Гицели в Одессе- это отдельная история. Мне было лет 10, когда мы с подружкой, возвращаясь из школы увидели, что гицели оставили без присмотра будку. Естественно, мы открыли засов и выпустили всех собак.
> Подружка сбежала, а я не успела и об мою спину был сломан сачок для ловли собак. Гицелей я стала ненавидеть еще больше.


 Толчок на Химической (впоследствии автосервис Москвич) был до начала 70-х (не позже 1973), потом - на Окружной дороге, не доезжая Ленинградского шоссе. На ж.д. существовала платформа. А в 80-е из этого толчка сделали автобазу, сам толчок начался на 7-м км. полустихийно.

----------


## Mimosa51

Таки да, правда! Я поменяла местами временные отрезки.

----------


## Bluma

Ой, из-за нашего одесского языка возникают множество недопониманий с иногородними. (и не только за толчек).
Общалась с киевлянкой как-то летом на одном из форумов. Она спрашивала, а нельзя ли в Одессе снять квартиру с такими условиями: Не очень далеко от города и недорого (без питания гривен по 100 с человека).
Ну я ей, естественно, пишу, что за такие деньги еще и недалеко от города... много мадам хочет. 
Она обиделась... Потом недели через 3 пишет мне снова. Что  Вы такое говорите... Вот смотрите, где мы были. И дает мне ссылку на.... Грибовку. 
Я говорю, а при чем тут Одесса? 
А потом выяснилось, что мы по-разному воспринимаем "недалеко от города".
Для меня это ну максимум район жд вокзала.  :smileflag:  
Наверное, только одессит поймет, что когда я из дома (а живу я на Преображенской угол Б.Арнаутской) иду в город, то это значит, что я иду на Дерибасовскую, Приморский бульвар и т.д.

----------


## vieanna

Абсолютно точно - это только в Одессе. Я раньше жила в Воронцовском переулке и тоже "шла в город". Что говорить про теперь, с Островидова...

----------


## Mimosa51

Для меня и сейчас Котовского и Таирова - что-то ооочень отдаленное.

----------


## OMF

> Ой, из-за нашего одесского языка возникают множество недопониманий с иногородними. (и не только за толчек).
> Общалась с киевлянкой как-то летом на одном из форумов. Она спрашивала, а нельзя ли в Одессе снять квартиру с такими условиями: Не очень далеко от города и недорого (без питания гривен по 100 с человека).
> Ну я ей, естественно, пишу, что за такие деньги еще и недалеко от города... много мадам хочет. 
> Она обиделась... Потом недели через 3 пишет мне снова. Что  Вы такое говорите... Вот смотрите, где мы были. И дает мне ссылку на.... Грибовку. 
> Я говорю, а при чем тут Одесса? 
> А потом выяснилось, что мы по-разному воспринимаем "недалеко от города".
> Для меня это ну максимум район жд вокзала.  
> Наверное, только одессит поймет, что когда я из дома (а живу я на Преображенской угол Б.Арнаутской) иду в город, то это значит, что я иду на Дерибасовскую, Приморский бульвар и т.д.


 Человек, живущий на Дерибасовской, Гаванной или на Приморском б-ре (примеры лично мне знакомых людей), выходя из дому тоже "идет в город".

----------


## Zhemchug

Еще почему-то запомнился переход в какой-то момент от обиходного названия Универмаг на Пушкинской к ЦУМу (по аналогии с московским что ли). Просто в разговорах наших мам и бабушек понятие поехать или купить что-то в Универмаге не нуждалось в уточнении адреса. А может просто мы все по детству скучаем?

----------


## Terra_cotta

> В упоминаемое Вам время, толчок был на Промышленной, напротив Еврейского кладбища.


 И еще в конце 80-х недолгое время на Серова и в прилегающих к  Староконке кварталах, где сейчас блошиный рынок.

----------


## Чебурген

> Человек, живущий на Дерибасовской, Гаванной или на Приморском б-ре (примеры лично мне знакомых людей), выходя из дому тоже "идет в город".


  А с чем тогда должны ассоциироваться слова: пойти (поехать) в центр? С Дерибасовской, с ЖД вокзалом, с Приморским бульваром, с Главпочтамтом?  :smileflag: Кстати, последние издавна считались формальным центром города, расстояния между городами мерялись от главпочтамтов, возможно, это и до сих пор сохранилось.

----------


## Чебурген

> И еще в конце 80-х недолгое время на Серова и в прилегающих к  Староконке кварталах, где сейчас блошиный рынок.


 На месте нынешней "Малины" и "25-й Чапаевской"  :smileflag:  тоже когда то было просто огороженое асфальтированое поле и ряды с газетками/картонками на земле  :smileflag:  Кто ещё, кроме одесситов правильно поймёт "поехать на Малину", "купить на Малине", а "25-я Чапаевская" у половины сразу с базаром ассоциируется. Это он официально "Ветеран" называется, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## OMF

> А с чем тогда должны ассоциироваться слова: пойти (поехать) в центр? С Дерибасовской, с ЖД вокзалом, с Приморским бульваром, с Главпочтамтом? Кстати, последние издавна считались формальным центром города, расстояния между городами мерялись от главпочтамтов, возможно, это и до сих пор сохранилось.


 "Центр" всегда был более расплывчатым понятием, скорее всего в границах Тираспольской пл., Дворянской, моря, Польской. Я жил у медина, но это центром уже не считалось, хотя холодильный институт - да. Парк Шевченко - уже тоже не центр, но почтамт возможно.
Но это приблизительно. У кого-то могут быть другие воспоминания и другое восприятие "центра".

----------


## vieanna

моя дочка пришла с балкона с нашим словом - все "вохкое".

----------


## Пушкин

> моя дочка пришла с балкона с нашим словом - все "вохкое".


 Вас залили или влажность большая??? :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

беллё :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Чё не сохнет? :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> беллё


 При слове беллё мне вспомнилось "подсинить" и "накрахмалить". Не только "термины", но и сам процесс...

----------


## vieanna

А что, забыт? У меня редко, но бывает )

----------


## Чебурген

С детства терпеть не мог ни накрахмаленое "биллё", ни сам процесс, тем более, что мама до последнего просила помочь с этим делом, даже после появления дома нормальной стиралки- автомата.А ещё была "мода" крахмалить рубашки. Бр-р! Да и у первой жены некоторое время "пунктик" был...  :smileflag:  С некоторых пор постельное бельё- исключительно цветное и принципиально не гладится (я уж про крахмал и не упоминаю)  :smileflag:    Как говорится, одним выстрелом- от двух геморроев избавился  :smileflag:  А слово "вохкое" хорошо помню  :smileflag:  Так же, как бабушкины и мамины просьбы: давай витянем простыни  :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

> На месте нынешней "Малины" и "25-й Чапаевской"  тоже когда то было просто огороженое асфальтированое поле и ряды с газетками/картонками на земле


 Это было уже в начале 90-х, примерно 92-94 годы. "Малина" точно была именно в это время

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Я жил у медина, но это центром уже не считалось, хотя холодильный институт - да.


 Я жила возле Украинского театра на Пастера, в трех кварталах от бульвара,в двух от Почтамта и в полутора от Дерибасовской. И всё равно мы выходили "в город"  :smileflag: ..
Это не географическое понятие, а... процесс, что-ли.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...расстояния между городами мерялись от главпочтамтов, возможно, это и до сих пор сохранилось.


 это всего лишь унылая картография. никогда в жизни не встречал привязки отдельных граждан к главпочтамту.

----------


## OMF

> Я жила возле Украинского театра на Пастера, в трех кварталах от бульвара,в двух от Почтамта и в полутора от Дерибасовской. И всё равно мы выходили "в город" ..
> Это не географическое понятие, а... процесс, что-ли.


 "В город" - это одно, "в центре" - совсем другое. Я же говорю, что "в город" выходили хоть с Гаванной, но вот "в центре" было не всё. И не все.


Непонятно, как от украинского театра стало полтора квартала до Дерибасовской - Торговая -1, Дворянская - 2, Преображенская - 3, ну и полквартала до Пассажа...
Я ж там тоже жил (Ольгиевская/Княжеская).

----------


## Чебурген

> Это было уже в начале 90-х, примерно 92-94 годы. "Малина" точно была именно в это время


  Малина скорее даже 91-93(4)-й. Помню, на малине был куплен модный тогда кухонный комбайн Мрия (новый, в упаковке) весной 93-го за купоны, что в переводе на нормальные деньги было где-то 20 с чем- то долларов, не дёшево, но для такого девайса- совсем недорого! До сих пор работает, во многом Бошу даёт фору...


> это всего лишь унылая картография. никогда в жизни не встречал привязки отдельных граждан к главпочтамту.


 Для меня наш главпочтамт тоже не совсем самый центр  :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

> "
> Непонятно, как от украинского театра стало полтора квартала до Дерибасовской - Торговая -1, Дворянская - 2, Преображенская - 3, ну и полквартала до Пассажа...


 Я жила в середине квартала между Артема (Конной) и Торговой. До Горсада ровно полтора квартала  :smileflag:  . Ладно, до Дерибасовской/Преображенской два с половиной, спорить глупо  :smileflag:

----------


## Mimosa51

А у меня при словах ПОДСИНИТЬ и ПОДКРАХМАЛИТЬ - две ассоциации. 
Огромные деревянные рамы, на которые 2 раза в год- на Рождество и Пасху- весь наш двор поочередно натягивал занавеси.
И мой муж, снимающий в чужом парадном трусы, которые я, молодая хозяйка, добросовестно ему накрахмалила.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Еще почему-то запомнился переход в какой-то момент от обиходного названия Универмаг на Пушкинской к ЦУМу (по аналогии с московским что ли). Просто в разговорах наших мам и бабушек понятие поехать или купить что-то в Универмаге не нуждалось в уточнении адреса. А может просто мы все по детству скучаем?


 А вот центральный гастроном называли ЦГ ?
Насколько я помню - называли. Но однажды, еще студентом, произнеся это самое ЦэГэ, я подвергся "атаке" одного дядьки, который начал меня высмеивать. Вспоминать московские термины ЦУМ, ГУМ... намекая на "понаехали тут"... хорошо, что я уравновешеный человек. Дядька рисковал.

----------


## vieanna

Конечно "ЦэГэ", никак иначе!

----------


## Moon Cat

> Конечно "ЦэГэ", никак иначе!


 а еще ЖэДэ-вокзал

----------


## vieanna

> а еще ЖэДэ-вокзал


 Да-да! :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

А Тираспольскую площадь называли "Жмеринка", правда, те, кому сегодня от 90)

----------


## nerazborchivo

> У меня Малина ассоциируется с возникающим из-за спины гнусавым голосом - " Самосы, сладкие самосы с яблуком ! "


  может стоит пореже там бродить по рядам? )))

----------


## Антрэ

было собрание во дворе по поводу замены водопровода,на просьбу сдать деньги один сосед ответ, что "Адам был хороший человек")
так денег не ждать,да?))

----------


## vieanna

не ждать, да!))

----------


## Terra_cotta

> А вот центральный гастроном называли ЦГ ?
> Насколько я помню - называли.


 А я еще помню название "Первый гастроном". В смысле, номер один  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> А Тираспольскую площадь называли "Жмеринка", правда, те, кому сегодня от 90)


 а почему ссбсна Жмеринка? или раскроют секрет перед смертью?

кстати, киевляне мои всегда удивляются
Ну почему в Одессе говорят ТираспОльская, ведь город ТирАсполь?
Я каждый раз им парирую: а почему ЛЫбидська, а не ЛыбидськА, чем привожу их в ступор

----------


## Zhemchug

> было собрание во дворе по поводу замены водопровода,на просьбу сдать деньги один сосед ответ, что "Адам был хороший человек")
> так денег не ждать,да?))


  Любимая фраза моей бабушки....




> А я еще помню название "Первый гастроном". В смысле, номер один


 Сейчас его бывший (в 70-е гг..) директор - крупнейший бизнесмен в Америке среди иммигрантов. Как-то видела передачу о нем. Когда уехал, спрятал свой гонор: и овощи в магазине мыл, и машины. За этим занятием случайно приглянулся кому-то своим отношением к работе. Ему помогли и снова стал подниматься. Уважаю таких людей.

----------


## nerazborchivo

угу. так бы и мыл овощи, пока не умерла бабушка и не оставила наследство...

----------


## Пушкин

Клуб Железнодорожников что на Троицкой - тоже называли ЖД.

----------


## Zhemchug

> угу. так бы и мыл овощи, пока не умерла бабушка и не оставила наследство...


 Вы были знакомы с его бабушкой? А если серьезно, то люди, уехавшие в те годы, даже обложившись массой, якобы ходовых ТАМ товаров, в действительности очень мало что могли привезти на обустройство. Квартиры не только не продавались, но для подписания всех документов, требовалось сдать ее государству в исправном состоянии. Еще и на ремонт иногда приходилось тратиться. Так что хлебнули они - будь здоров. И спесь "главных" врачей, инженеров, товароведов и прочего слетала очень быстро. Если человек что-то из себя представлял, были шансы устроиться. А так... Но не слышала, чтобы кто-то ехал в расчете на наследство. Скорее в первое время - на неплохие пенсии престарелых родителей.
Справедливости ради надо сказать, что помню историю, рассказанную отцом. Когда можно было везти с собой мебель, человек обратился в ателье по ремонту мебели с просьбой просверлить каналы в ножках столов и стульев. Затем укомплектовал их ценностями, заработанными "за долгие годы непосильного труда" и спокойно провез все это добро к месту назначения. 
Тока не кидайте тапками: это были не мои родственники. Отношения к их капиталам я тоже не имею. !))))

----------


## SMM

продолжение:
".... разлАгайся на пИсочке, чтоб у тебя отсохли ручки и ножки."
"Боря, я тебе мама или сАбака, сколькА я буду гавкать... "

----------


## Mimosa51

> Вы были знакомы с его бабушкой? А если серьезно, то люди, уехавшие в те годы, даже обложившись массой, якобы ходовых ТАМ товаров, в действительности очень мало что могли привезти на обустройство. Квартиры не только не продавались, но для подписания всех документов, требовалось сдать ее государству в исправном состоянии. Еще и на ремонт иногда приходилось тратиться. Так что хлебнули они - будь здоров. И спесь "главных" врачей, инженеров, товароведов и прочего слетала очень быстро. Если человек что-то из себя представлял, были шансы устроиться. А так... Но не слышала, чтобы кто-то ехал в расчете на наследство. Скорее в первое время - на неплохие пенсии престарелых родителей.
> Справедливости ради надо сказать, что помню историю, рассказанную отцом. Когда можно было везти с собой мебель, человек обратился в ателье по ремонту мебели с просьбой просверлить каналы в ножках столов и стульев. Затем укомплектовал их ценностями, заработанными "за долгие годы непосильного труда" и спокойно провез все это добро к месту назначения. 
> Тока не кидайте тапками: это были не мои родственники. Отношения к их капиталам я тоже не имею. !))))


 Мой одноклассник держал бригаду грузчиков-упаковщиков, которые запаковывали скарб отъезжающих на ПМЖ, отвозили на Товарную и загружали там контейнера. Руки они там погрели капитально, правда все плохо кончили - чужое добро впрок не идет.
Он,пьяный, рассказывал, что видел настольные бюстики вождей и писателей, отлитые из золота, золотые диски в основаниях торшеров и настольных ламп, видел даже золотую "фомку" и золотые кухонные миски.
Из камушков делались глазки у детских игрушек, их обшивали тканью и пришивали вместо пуговиц к одежде.
Изощрялись как только могли, но этот номер прошел только у первой волны, все последующие очень строго контролировались.

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, тогда, кажется, не было металлодетекторов  на таможенном контроле. 
А Ваши слова напомнили давнюю историю. Моя семья жила с 1921г. недалеко от парка Ильича. Но парком он стал перед войной. А до этого там было довольно богатое городское кладбище. Мальчишки с любопытством и ужасом рассказывали о его разборке, о вскрытии склепов, древние обитатели которых мгновенно превращались в прах. И только золото и камни оставались нетленными. Тогда там тоже нажилось очень много людей (если можно назвать людьми мародеров). И вообще ужасная традиция разрушать кладбища и уничтожать архивы сохранялась в советские годы повсеместно очень долго. А жаль.

----------


## Mimosa51

Я знаю историю поближе. После уничтожения Еврейского кладбища, на его территории обустраивали бензоколонку. Мой сосед, работавший экскаваторщиком,
поднял ковшом гроб. Крышка сдвинулась и он увидел мумию в подвенечном наряде, пока прибыли соответствующие органы, мумия превратилась в прах. Он  потом очень переживал, что дух покойницы будет ему мстить.

----------


## Zhemchug

Странно, может эти истории и ходят по кругу, именно о рассыпавшейся в прах невесте мне говорила бабушка. Но все на том же *1-м христианском*. Дело в том, что в склепах, для которых тела как-то обрабатывали и откуда, если я правильно понимаю, откачивали воздух, сохранение тела и одежды в неприкосновенности более вероятно. Гробы же не так герметичны. И там все разлагается раньше. Вот тему мы затронули на ночь глядя!!! Как приснится еще...

----------


## Татьяна_2010

Не уверенна что это относится к "Одесским штучкам", но было услышано в одесской маршрутке. Утро. Час пик. Переполненная маршрутка. Остановка на Греческой. Открывается передняя дверь. С задней площадки раздается голос пожилого мужчины - Водитель, открой задний проход...

----------


## Пушкин

> Я знаю историю поближе. После уничтожения Еврейского кладбища, на его территории обустраивали бензоколонку. Мой сосед, работавший экскаваторщиком,
> поднял ковшом гроб. Крышка сдвинулась и он увидел мумию в подвенечном наряде, пока прибыли соответствующие органы, мумия превратилась в прах. Он  потом очень переживал, что дух покойницы будет ему мстить.


  Это вымысел, по еврейской традиции, тем более более неукоснительно соблюдающейся на старых Еврейских кладбищах, умерших хоронили по другому. Не хочу детально описывать - пусть земля им будет пухом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Мой одноклассник держал бригаду грузчиков-упаковщиков, которые запаковывали скарб отъезжающих на ПМЖ, отвозили на Товарную и загружали там контейнера. Руки они там погрели капитально, правда все плохо кончили - чужое добро впрок не идет.
> Он,пьяный, рассказывал, что видел настольные бюстики вождей и писателей, отлитые из золота, золотые диски в основаниях торшеров и настольных ламп, видел даже золотую "фомку" и золотые кухонные миски.
> Из камушков делались глазки у детских игрушек, их обшивали тканью и пришивали вместо пуговиц к одежде.
> Изощрялись как только могли, но этот номер прошел только у первой волны, все последующие очень строго контролировались.


  Странно что никто не вспомнил золотые гвоздики забиваемые в ящики 50х50х50 см и укладывающихся по 8шт в большой ящик называемый контейнером. Все эти грузчики, таможенники, столько нагрели не еврейском "счастье", что я более чем уверен что их судьба сложилась совсем не с положительным результатом. А вот сколько квартир, дач поимели менты и чиновники тех времён? Ведь из Одессы уехало более 100тыс евреев...

----------


## Terra_cotta

Пушкин, ну не исключено, что на еврейском кладбище была похоронена христианка.  :smileflag:  Если я не ошибаюсь, это христианская традиция - хоронить незамужнюю девушку в подвенечном платье. А евреев по традиции хоронят в саване из несшитой ткани, да?

----------


## Пушкин

И зачем хоронить христианку на еврейском кладбище, если христианское - на против? Ну и темка...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это вымысел, по еврейской традиции, тем более более неукоснительно соблюдающейся на старых Еврейских кладбищах, умерших хоронили по другому. Не хочу детально описывать *- пусть земля им будет пухом*.


 Да каким таким пухом? Этого кладбища нет уже массу лет. По костям бензовозы ездят... Извините, я не в Ваш адрес. Просто, на этом кладбище, судя по всему, мой прадед похоронен в 1941 году. А я даже не знаю, где его могила... была.

----------


## Terra_cotta

Люди добрые в теме, ответьте на мой вопрос про саван. Я правильно думаю или нет?

----------


## Bluma

> Люди добрые в теме, ответьте на мой вопрос про саван. Я правильно думаю или нет?


 Вот такая процедура:




> Как только врач засвидетельствовал смерть, работники хевра кадиша (похоронное общество) приготовят тело к погребению. Они тщательно омывают тело и, если возможно, окунают его в микву - не в ту, которой пользуются живые. Тело мужчины омывается мужчинами, тело женщины - женщинами. Затем тело заворачивают в простой льняной саван. Мужчину обычно хоронят в таллите, в котором он молился при жизни. Затем тело помещают в простой неполированный деревянный ящик без медных ручек и внутренней обивки.
> 
> Обычай одевать умерших в простую белую одежду был введен в глубокой древности, чтобы подчеркнуть равенство богатых и бедных перед смертью.
> Запрещается бальзамировать труп. Кровь и внутренности неотделимы от тела.
> Выставлять умершего на всеобщее обозрение в открытом гробу считается оскорбительным. Ведь могут прийти враги и порадоваться его смерти.
> Кремация противоречит еврейскому Закону. В последние несколько столетий среди раввинов установилось единое мнение относительно недопустимости вскрытия как акта, оскверняющего покойного. Предусмотрены, однако, исключения для тех случаев, когда есть основания надеяться, что вскрытие может помочь спасти жизнь другому человеку или обнаружить преступника.
> Похоронить покойника следует в самый короткий срок. Отсрочка более чем на один день допустима только для того, чтобы отдать последний долг умершему (например, когда близкие родственники должны приехать издалека или если впереди суббота или праздник).

----------


## Terra_cotta

Ага, спасибо. Значит правильно думаю  :smileflag:

----------


## волга

А мой дед называл Староконный рынок - Охотницким.
-Поеду, -говорил,- на Охотницкую съезжу.
Что за название такое?

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот такая процедура:


 Bluma спасибо, очень близко, но не совсем то, видимо автор цитаты записал это по наслышке. 
1. Хоронят без одежды - только в белом саване.
2. После смерти, лицо покойного закрывалось и ни родственники ни знакомые, ни кто либо ещё, не должны видеть лица покойного - что бы в памяти остался его прижизненный облик и об этом человеке вспоминалось только хорошее.
3. И т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Пушкин

> А мой дед называл Староконный рынок - Охотницким.
> -Поеду, -говорил,- на Охотницкую съезжу.
> Что за название такое?


  Так в России (и не только) называют подобные рынки.

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята и девчата, давайте перестанем жмура лобать и  плавно перейдём к более приятным темам.)

----------


## Чебурген

> Так в России (и не только) называют подобные рынки.


 Во многих городах Украины (да и России тоже) базары, на которых продают животных, называют птичьими рынками, "птичками". Только наш Староконный одно из приятных исключений среди любителей всякой живности  :smileflag:  Кстати, дедушка (мамин дядя, 1906 г.р.)) помнится, тоже называл Староконный Охотницким, почему- не знаю. Может, одна из прилегающих улиц Охотницкой называлась?

----------


## волга

> Так в России (и не только) называют подобные рынки.


 Да врядли... Дед родился и вырос на М.Арнаутской/Преображенской, и в Росии практически никогда и не был.

----------


## Zhemchug

Название Охотницкая по поводу рынка живности на Староконном знаю, сколько себя помню. Тетка моя прожила рядом с ним лет 50. А названия улиц в окрУге (ни старые ни новые) ничего общего с этим не имеют. Просто, видимо, действительно продажа животных, рыбок, по типу объектов охоты. Хотя дикой и битой живности там вроде не было. Там такие были раньше потрясающие ряды с аквариумными рыбками... И были люди, готовые целый день провести на Охотницкой, обсуждая этих рыбок, их корма, обслуживание аквариумов и прочие сопутствующие вопросы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Название Охотницкая по поводу рынка живности на Староконном знаю, сколько себя помню. Тетка моя прожила рядом с ним лет 50. А названия улиц в окрУге (ни старые ни новые) ничего общего с этим не имеют. Просто, видимо, действительно продажа животных, рыбок, по типу объектов охоты. Хотя дикой и битой живности там вроде не было. Там такие были раньше потрясающие ряды с аквариумными рыбками... И были люди, готовые целый день провести на Охотницкой, обсуждая этих рыбок, их корма, обслуживание аквариумов и прочие сопутствующие вопросы.


  И сейчас есть, вы случайно не за рубежом живёте? :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Там такие были раньше потрясающие ряды с аквариумными рыбками... И были люди, готовые целый день провести на Охотницкой, обсуждая этих рыбок, их корма, обслуживание аквариумов и прочие сопутствующие вопросы.


 Как аквариумист, скажу, что сейчас в рядах с рыбками тоже есть на что посмотреть, и о чём поговорить  :smileflag:  Хотя перекупщиков гораздо больше, чем энтузиастов, самостоятельно рыбок и аквариумную травку разводящих и выращивающих, и не за деньги, а от души готовых увлечённо за них рассказывать.

----------


## Zhemchug

Нет, на Черемушках. Просто в детстве я ездила в этот район очень часто. А теперь тетка переехала на Болгарскую и я на Охотницкой практически не бываю. Только сохранились чудесные воспоминания о красивейших рыбках. Как-то проезжали по Серова в выходные. То, что там сейчас происходит, вызывает грустные мысли. У всей этой живности в глазах написано, что они знают, за сколько их продают люди.

----------


## Чебурген

> Нет, на Черемушках. Просто в детстве я ездила в этот район очень часто. А теперь тетка переехала на Болгарскую и я на Охотницкой практически не бываю.


 Упс... А я с Болгарской переехал на Черёмушки ещё в детстве...  :smileflag:  Круговорот людей В Одессе  :smileflag:  И с каждым годом при всём моём увлечении аквариумистикой на Староконный с Черёмушек всё обломистей кататься...
Извиняюсь за *офф*

----------


## Pinky

> А мой дед называл Староконный рынок - Охотницким.
> -Поеду, -говорил,- на Охотницкую съезжу.
> Что за название такое?


 "Реализация, скажем так, спортивных лошадей сопровождалась спросом и предложением охотничьих и комнатных собак, разнообразной амуниции и т. п. Так к Староконному ПРИСОБАЧИЛОСЬ другое, не менее известное, имя, - Охотницкий, или Охотницкая (вероятно, имелась в виду площадь). Даже в 1960-е годы говорили: "Я был на Охотницкой", "Пойду на Охотницкую", "Купил на Охотницкой" и т. п"

Староконный рынок или старый конный

----------


## Zhemchug

> Упс... *А я с Болгарской переехал на Черёмушки ещё в детстве...  Круговорот людей В Одессе*  И с каждым годом при всём моём увлечении аквариумистикой на Староконный с Черёмушек всё обломистей кататься...
> Извиняюсь за *офф*


 А я - с Малороссийской тогда же и туда же...

----------


## Чебурген

> А я - с Малороссийской тогда же и туда же...


 Тю, блин! Молдаванка- большая деревня!
На Лазарева- Маларассейской бабушкина сестра, мамина тётя жила, номер двора не помню, но часто там маленьким в гостях бывал, запомнил ставни на 1-м этаже внутри двора  :smileflag:  А на Болгарской, так и быть, "спалюсь", мы жили в 75-м номере... Как щас помню, не говорили, дом номер 75, говорили или просто 75-й номер, или 75-й двор, квартира уже не важно, во дворе всех знали  :smileflag: 
Да, кстати, мне до сих пор нравится название улицы- Будённого!  :smileflag:

----------


## Mimosa51

Я сейчас живу в Центре, но меня не отпускает мой дворик на Болгарской, где прошла большая часть моей жизни.

----------


## Чебурген

> Я сейчас живу в Центре, но *меня не отпускает мой дворик на Болгарской*, где прошла большая часть моей жизни.


 Ещё одна соседка  :smileflag:  У меня там не бОльшая часть, а всего неполных 7 первых лет прошло, но они- год за десять, даже если и не помню первые несколько лет  :smileflag:

----------


## Mimosa51

Я пришла туда к мужу из Центра города, для меня в диковинку были небольшие одноэтажные дворики, мощеные дикарем, жизнь на виду у всех, своеобразные взаимоотношения, назойливые соседи. И только пожив там немного, поняла, что то что я воспринимала за назойливость, на самом деле было вниманием ко мне, бескорыстной поддержкой, взаимовыручкой и добрососедством. Такой атмосферы, которая царила там тогда, конечно уже нет, кто-то ушел навсегда, кто-то уехал далеко, кто-то переехал в престижное жилье, но я счастлива, что окунулась в нее, в ней росли мои дети и внуки.

----------


## Zhemchug

А мой 13-й номер сейчас весь закрыт на кодовый замок. Во двор уже не войдешь.... И в детской поликлинике (консультации, как называли наши бабушки) - фонд чьей-то там занятости. А я еще помню время, когда в парке Ильича не было Луна-Парка. Были только маленькие елочки с голубыми шишками, фонтанчики, под которыми мы прятались, чтобы втихаря нажать на струю воды и обрызгать зазевавшихся прохожих. И смотрителя парка помню на инвалидной коляске, который передвигался на ней с приличной скоростью и распугивал громким криком любителей пошалить .... В общем счастливое советское детство....

----------


## a33

А ещё в парке Ильича (нас водили на продленке) на прокат давали мячи,скакалки,шашки,шахматы и книжки...в затёртом 72 году.
 P S На Болгарской знакомый жил,говорил: скажи двор со старыми конюшнями,и тебе любой покажет,но я так в гости и не пришла,так уже и не узнаю....

----------


## Zhemchug

Точно. Мне папа в мои лет эдак 4-5 брал машинку с педалями на прокат и толкал ее здоровенной палкой, т.к. ребенка "харило" самого крутить эти самые педали. А в залог оставлял свой паспорт. Тогда многие этим возмущались. Постоянно кто-нибудь скандалил и совал приемщице текст на последней странице паспорта, что мол нельзя его в залог брать.
А двор со старыми конюшнями, думаю, был не один в окрУге. У нас во дворе в этих гаражах до войны (по маминым воспоминаниям) площадочники (биндюжники) держали свои площадки (подводы) для перевозки фруктов в порт. И каждое утро оглашалось их непечатными разборками по "производственным вопросам". 
А после войны там сделали капитальные каменные гаражи для козырных Побед, ЗиМов и т.д. И дом был не одноэтажный, а в 2,5 этажа (был жилой полуподвал), с 3-мя балконами....

----------


## Чебурген

> Я пришла туда к мужу из Центра города, *для меня в диковинку были небольшие одноэтажные дворики, мощеные дикарем*, жизнь на виду у всех, своеобразные взаимоотношения, назойливые соседи. И только пожив там немного, поняла, что то что я воспринимала за назойливость, на самом деле было вниманием ко мне, бескорыстной поддержкой, взаимовыручкой и добрососедством. Такой атмосферы, которая царила там тогда, конечно уже нет, кто-то ушел навсегда, кто-то уехал далеко, кто-то переехал в престижное жилье, но я счастлива, что окунулась в нее, в ней росли мои дети и внуки.


 ППКС, только дворики в основном, двухэтажные, если речь о Болгарской. На Малороссийской да, одноэтажных побольше, ИМХО....

----------


## Чебурген

> Точно. Мне папа в мои лет эдак 4-5 брал машинку с педалями на прокат и толкал ее здоровенной палкой, т.к. ребенка "харило" самого крутить эти самые педали. А в залог оставлял свой паспорт. Тогда многие этим возмущались. Постоянно кто-нибудь скандалил и совал приемщице текст на последней странице паспорта, что мол нельзя его в залог брать.


 Ой вэй... Один в один! Вышеупомянутый мной дедушка Филя постоянно ходил со мной гулять до парка Иллича, шоб покатать меня на тех педальных машинках. И помню, как паспорт в залог оставлял. И палку помню... Хотя я сам умел крутить педали! Вот не знаю, сколько это счастье дедушке стоило....

----------


## a33

Йой,я таки приезжая...
Болгарскую со Степовой перепутала,решила раз *Б*уденного- значит *Б*олгарская
Пора на  экскурсию,они хоть рядом эти улицы?

----------


## Чебурген

Степовая и Болгарская немножко рядом  :smileflag:  А Будённого таки да значит Болгарская  :smileflag:

----------


## МуМиМама

Болгарская- это "Царское село" Молдаванки. Базар рядом, больница, ежели чего-рядом, зоопарк, пак "Ильича", наливайки, милиция для душевного общения, машины, практически, не ездили, цветущая акация гроздьями-ветками в спальне. 2 садика на одной улице и 1 за углом на Мясоедовской, школа, склады... Как это теперь называется? Инфраструктура? Тогда это было просто СЧАСТЬЕ.

----------


## Ellsara

> Я пришла туда к мужу из Центра города, для меня в диковинку были небольшие одноэтажные дворики, мощеные дикарем, жизнь на виду у всех, своеобразные взаимоотношения, назойливые соседи. И только пожив там немного, поняла, что то что я воспринимала за назойливость, на самом деле было вниманием ко мне, бескорыстной поддержкой, взаимовыручкой и добрососедством. Такой атмосферы, которая царила там тогда, конечно уже нет, кто-то ушел навсегда, кто-то уехал далеко, кто-то переехал в престижное жилье, но я счастлива, что окунулась в нее, в ней росли мои дети и внуки.


 Очень скучаю за такой атмосферой. Живу все в том же дворе, где родилась моя бабушка (это 3-я квартира, в которой живет моя семья в рамках одного двора), но процентов 50% новых жильцов, о которых знаешь только марку их авто. А раньше были постоянные посиделки и взаимопомощь, угощение друг друга разными вкусностями: сегодня тебе принесли, а тарелку отдавать пустой не принято. Приходилось что-то печь и угощать, возвращая тарелку. А потом твоя очередь выступать инициатором. Причем это все было без принуждения, не из-за хороших манер.   
Бабушка рассказывала, что ставили  спектакли с продажей нарисованных билетов, рядами расставляли разношерстные стульчики для приглашенных из соседних дворов зрителей. Во дворе было помещение с печью, в которой пекли пасхи, записываясь заранее в очередь. А в 11 вечера ворота во двор закрывались на засов и попасть домой можно было только разбудив дворничиху, за что ей полагалось небольшое вознаграждение.
Эх, многого я уже не застала (((

----------


## Mimosa51

> Очень скучаю за такой атмосферой. Живу все в том же дворе, где родилась моя бабушка (это 3-я квартира, в которой живет моя семья в рамках одного двора), но процентов 50% новых жильцов, о которых знаешь только марку их авто. А раньше были постоянные посиделки и взаимопомощь, угощение друг друга разными вкусностями: сегодня тебе принесли, а тарелку отдавать пустой не принято. Приходилось что-то печь и угощать, возвращая тарелку. А потом твоя очередь выступать инициатором. Причем это все было без принуждения, не из-за хороших манер.   
> Бабушка рассказывала, что ставили  спектакли с продажей нарисованных билетов, рядами расставляли разношерстные стульчики для приглашенных из соседних дворов зрителей. Во дворе было помещение с печью, в которой пекли пасхи, записываясь заранее в очередь. А в 11 вечера ворота во двор закрывались на засов и попасть домой можно было только разбудив дворничиху, за что ей полагалось небольшое вознаграждение.
> Эх, многого я уже не застала (((


 Это невозможно описать, это нужно прочувствовать.
И Пасхи пекли вместе, и стирали, помогая друг-другу и закрутки  старшие учили молодых делать.  Я до сих пор готовлю и пеку так, как меня учила душа нашего дома - Сабина.
Когда в овощной, на углу Высокого, который все называли "У Гриши", привозили сардельку по 22 коп. за килограмм, мы, выстояв очередь,  сходились к дворовой колонке и там, сев в кружок, перечищали ведрами рыбку. 
И концерты были, с продажей билетов, которые я изготавливала с помощью швейной машинки. На выручку от этих концертов устраивали чаепитие с тортом. И посиделки, и дни рождения  с ранней весны и до поздней осени - все происходило во дворе.
А  неоценимая помощь дворовых бабушек, на которых смело можно было на пару часов оставить ребенка, а походы на пляж всем двором!!!!
А ритуал стирки?  Молодым это понять сложно.
Большая стирка, с обдиранием всей квартиры -2 раза в год + побелка кухонных потолков, а весной и фасадов.  Мужчины приносили известь с Привоза и ее гасили в здоровенной выварке, для всех, когда она вызревала каждый набирал себе необходимое количество. Гашеная известь всегда имелась в запасе, известковой водой лечили, при необходимости, ожоги.
В те дни, когда шла большая стирка, кто-то, чья очередь стирать еще не подошла, варил огромную кастрюлю борща для мужей и детей.
Старым и больным помогали и со стиркой и с побелкой, ленивых- пристыживали или, как говорилось у нас, "паскудили".
Старая я и сентиментальная, но как хотелось бы на чуть-чуть вернуться туда.

----------


## Пушкин

Может стоит повторить то что было раньше, вы же тоже не общаетесь со соседями? Так может начАть с себя? 
Я тоже вырос в центре, ах эти потолки 4,5 метра, сколько лет прошло и хотя у меня в новострое 3,2, но не могу избавиться от чувства "давления" потолка. 
Двор у нас был замечательный - многонациональный, на праздники угощали друг друга разными вкусностями национальных кухонь. К примеру нам на Пасху носили пасочки-куличи, а мы "отвечали" вкусными бабками из мацы и т.д. Детей кормили просто в любой семье соседей и без всякого повода. Я уже не говорю о днях рождения и свадьбах, поминках, когда столы ставились просто во дворе... Вот время было золотое в период всеобщего дефицита, может поэтому хозяйки так много и вкусно готовили?)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...А ритуал стирки?  Молодым это понять сложно....


 По ритуалу стирки моя мама запомнила начало войны. На улице вблизи нашего дома висел очень громкий репродуктор. Шум немногочисленных машин его не перекрывал. Было воскресенье и бабушка стирала, поставив на огонь огромное корыто посреди двора. Слава богу, на 11 человек семьи и родственников без работы она никогда не сидела. Но услышанное объявление ввело ее просто в ступор. И дети запомнили крупные хлопья пены, падающие с ее рук. И ее фигуру, застывшую, как памятник тому мирному времени, которое больше не вернулось в их дом. Как не вернулись в него ее сын, два ее брата, ее мама, умершая в эвакуации и ее отец, которого в самом начале войны похоронили на вышеупомянутом разрушенном кладбище....

----------


## el-ka

Дорогие мои,земляки! Какое это все родное до кома в горле,до вкуса шелковицы на языке и запаха горячего песка на мокрых соленых ногах.Я росла в двух дворах на углу Артема и Подбельского с родителями и на Воровского\пр.Мира у сестры.Все так и было.И соседка,которая встретив маму пришедшую с ночного дежурства,не отпускавшая пока не покормит. И детские выступления во дворе. И коллективное выгуливание малышей на бульвар(Комсомольский),и уроки проверяемые у всех соседских детей единственной во дворе училкой. И совместные ремонты. и очередь на уборку площадки, и варенье под абрикосой на примусе.И походы на пляж всем двором.Господи какие мы были счастливые! Это были огромные семьи! Где до тебя всем есть дело.Где ты не останешься голодным или со своей бедой один на один.Это были наши дворы,наши улицы,наш город! Мы были частью всего этого и нашдвор-улица-город были частью нас.

----------


## a33

Спасибо всем,ушла плакать :и радостно и печально
Всем плюсы,когда плюсомёт починится

----------


## vieanna

Я тоже прочла и горло перехватило...
Все так. Спасибо вам...

----------


## Ивановна

Я родилась и выросла на Таирово, и мне все это не знакомо. Можно соседей не видеть месяцами. А вот мой муж родился и вырос  на Богдана Хмельницкого, хоть мы сейсас живем на Таирово, если мы куда-то едим ( например Слободка, пос. Котовского и т.п.) он всегда едит через Богдана Хмельницкого (хоть одним глазком посмотреть на родные места). Привязанность очень сильная, хоть он с 13 лет живет на Таирово.

----------


## xifedor

Прочитала. 
Завидую. 
Но я все-таки жила хоть и в центре, но совсем в другом дворе. Дома у нас 4-х этажные, кваритры комунальные, а вот почти ничего описанно не наблюдалось. 
На море мы ходили большими толпами с одной мамочкой это да. Всегда угощали соседей по комуне и по площадке- было, дети всегда ели у соседей, но больше ничего не приходит на ум. А жаль.

Вот вспомнилось. У нас на площадке у первых появился цветной телевизор, т.к. старый черно-белый не подлежал ремонту в рассрочку купили цветной. И все соседи приходили "посмотреть какой у них там костюм" (речь о фигурном катании).

----------


## Moon Cat

> Прочитала. 
> Завидую. 
> Но я все-таки жила хоть и в центре, но совсем в другом дворе. Дома у нас 4-х этажные, кваритры комунальные, а вот почти ничего описанно не наблюдалось. 
> На море мы ходили большими толпами с одной мамочкой это да. Всегда угощали соседей по комуне и по площадке- было, дети всегда ели у соседей, но больше ничего не приходит на ум. А жаль.


 Коммунальные кухни - это одельная песня, как и дворики Молдаванки)))
Многие рецепты  блюд, особенно закруток оттуда...правда и закрутки уже лень делать(((
какие типажи всплывают в памяти, кто-то коники выкидывал, а кто-то терпел это все...большая семья  не без уродов...

----------


## Mimosa51

Самый первый телевизор в нашем дворе( Княжеская, 15) был у родной тетки Валерия Ободзинского, жила она на 1 этаже и летними вечерами поворачивала его в окно экраном. Все жильцы приходили со своими стульями и получался своеобразный кинозал. Особенным успехом пользовались фигурное катание и КВН.

----------


## el-ka

А когда весь двор болел за наших хоккеистов в чемпионатах мира или олимпиадах !
Стар и млад. Моей пра было 86 она всех игроков поименно знала.А если мой сосед Валик приезжал с музыкального конкурса с наградой! Ему прощались все его гаммы и требовалось сыграть еще, выйдя на галерею. А как сотня наших и чужих родителей искала нас обормотов в количестве 7 человек, в возрасте от 6 до 12, ушедших через подвал на Подбельского, в катакомбы с одним фонариком.И когда через пару-тройку часов мы грязные,замерзшие ,но невредимые вылезли где-то на Ковалевского,нас обступили взрослые уже в паре метров от двора и провожали до нашего дома .Слух о нас придурках  облетел округу за минуты. И чтобы мы не куролесили нам открыли необъятный чердак,высотой метров 7 в коньке,заваленный раскладушками,швейными машинками и нерабочими, а то и рабочими патефонами-спидолами. И мы царствовали.Боже-боже, какое содержательное было детство.Смотрю я на своего сына и мне его жутко жаль. Из гимназии к репетиторам,от репетиторов на репетиции или тренировки,домой и снова арбайтен.Отвяз только за компом.И что мы от них хотим? Он у меня знает Одессу -может экскурсии водить,но это знание от меня ,из книг оно не впитано с запахами дворов,обследованных проходов и проездов к морю, оно как искусственное вскармливание- не то.

----------


## Alexandr

Фигурное катание в то время - вообще отдельная песня. Весь СССР собирался перед экранами и смотрел Роднину и Зайцева.  :smileflag:  Комментаторы еще вслух рассказывали какого цвета костюмы. Было весело бокс смотреть, когда в ч/б телевизоре трусы одинаковыми по насыщенности казались. Эти эквилибры речевые комментарские "Темные трусы светлой полоской поперек" и т.д.  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Он у меня знает Одессу -может экскурсии водить,но это знание от меня ,из книг оно не впитано с запахами дворов,[B]обследованных проходов и проездов[B] к морю, оно как искусственное вскармливание- не то.


 да, или тайных ходов через двор, по лестнице...и вуаля....
ты оказываешься на другой улице...их великое множество в нашем чудесном городе...
чувствуешь себя владельцем Одессы с тайным знанием, которым не обладают посторонние приезжие :smileflag: 
у меня  есть такое тайное место: из Воронцовского пер. на повороте к  бульвару хитрый проход в конце двора, потом витиеватая  старинная лестница в зарослях и плюще, ведущая вниз и выходящая на спуск под тещиным мостом. Там было признание в любви, как давно я там не была... место невыразимого счастья и молодости! Может его уже и нет?

----------


## Alexandr

> да, или тайных ходов через двор, по лестнице...и вуаля....
> ты оказываешься на другой улице...их великое множество...
> чувствуешь себя владельцем Одессы с тайным знанием, которым не обладают посторонние приезжие
> у меня  есть такое тайное место: из Воронцовского пер. на повороте к  бульвару хитрый проход в конце двора, потом витиеватая  старинная лестница в зарослях и плюще, ведущая вниз и выходящая на спуск под тещиным мостом. Там было признание в любви, как давно я там не была... место невыразимого счастья и молодости! Может его уже и нет?


 Ой, не стОит туда нынче соваться. Лестница - прощай ноги. Амбре неповторимое. В Воронцовском практически каждый двор был проходным.  :smileflag:  только там не плющ был, а дикий виноград.  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ой, не стОит туда нынче соваться. Лестница - прощай ноги. Амбре неповторимое. В Воронцовском практически каждый двор был проходным.  только там не плющ был, а дикий виноград.


 ну вот...
а вулканические плиты  из Везувия, вмощенные где-то на улицах Одессы...
мне  это тоже привидилось?
а парадные со словом  Сальве как название папирос, неужели было в прошлой жизни?

----------


## el-ka

Сальве- да,помню. Одна из последних была замечена на Екатериненской  недалеко от Бунина.

----------


## Alexandr

> ну вот...
> а вулканические плиты  из Везувия, вмощенные где-то на улицах Одессы...
> мне  это тоже привидилось?
> а парадные со словом  Сальве как название папирос, неужели было в прошлой жизни?


 Вулканические плиты... Так фундамент всего Воронцовского переулка из них состоит.  :smileflag:  И дворы были вымощены им же (квадратным, а не как на Пушкинской), когда-то (потом его покрыли асфальтом). И т.д.


А "salve" обычная латынь. Просто аналог нашего современного "привет".

----------


## el-ka

хех.эти самые квадратные плиты, когда их закатывали в асфальт  на Подбельского,мой отец договорился с рабочими и они штук 50 отколупали и папА в несколько ходок доставил их на дачу.где они и сейчас лежат дорожками в цветнике.

----------


## Moon Cat

> хех.эти самые квадратные плиты, когда их закатывали в асфальт  на Подбельского,мой отец договорился с рабочими и они штук 50 отколупали и папА в несколько ходок доставил их на дачу.где они и сейчас лежат дорожками в цветнике.


 вот это раритет, а вы точно уверены что они те самые из вулкана, говорят их использовали как балласт на торговых судах...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Вулканические плиты... Так фундамент всего Воронцовского переулка из них состоит.  И дворы были вымощены им же (квадратным, а не как на Пушкинской), когда-то (потом его покрыли асфальтом). И т.д.
> 
> 
> А "salve" обычная латынь. Просто аналог нашего современного "привет".


 да я знала что это слово означает "привет", но почему в парадных из мраморной крошкой выкладывали только для приветствия?

----------


## el-ka

этими плитами были тротуары по всему городу застелены. Тяжеленные они до ужаса.ПапА их в наш  жигуленок штук по 15 накидывал не более.

----------


## Alexandr

> да я знала что это слово означает "привет", но почему в парадных из мраморной крошкой выкладывали только для приветствия?


 "Vale" надо было выкладывать в сторону выхода.  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> "Vale" надо было выкладывать в сторону выхода.


 А могет быть это реклама папиросок? Это риторический вопрос...
"Слава уходит, как дым, деньги уходят, как дым, жизнь уходит, как дым, но ничто так не вечно, как дым папирос "Salve".

----------


## Terra_cotta

> да, или тайных ходов через двор, по лестнице...и вуаля....
> ты оказываешься на другой улице...их великое множество в нашем чудесном городе...


 Жаль, что многие из них уже давно закрыты, заколочены, снабжены замками и решетками.

----------


## Alexandr

> Жаль, что многие из них уже давно закрыты, заколочены, снабжены замками и решетками.


 Есть такое, но есть и старые ходы.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> кто-то коники выкидывал


  Вот! Ещё одно! Оно, наше, родное, одесское  :smileflag:  Хоть тема с катилась в оффтоп, но какой милый оффтоп, действительно, чуть ли не скупые мужские слёзы на глазах наворачиваются, блин  :smileflag: 



> Сальве- да,помню. Одна из последних была замечена на Екатериненской  недалеко от Бунина.


  Есть на Пушкинской, между Арнаутскими, ближе к Большой, на стороне, противоположной ЦУМу, сорри, номер сейчас не скажу...

----------


## Zhemchug

А еще в нашей парадной на Лазарева (Малороссийской) были металлические ступеньки, на каждой из которых красовалась кованая надпись "*Я. Сегал*". Больше почему-то нигде таких не видела. И решетки на балконах были замечательные, витые. Память на всю жизнь: как-то зимой устроила "триллер" местного масштаба - примерзла к решетке балкона губами (года в 4). Больно не было, но весело!!! Особенно всем, на тот момент, взрослым.

----------


## annique

> да, или тайных ходов через двор, по лестнице...и вуаля....
> ты оказываешься на другой улице...их великое множество в нашем чудесном городе...
> чувствуешь себя владельцем Одессы с тайным знанием, которым не обладают посторонние приезжие
> у меня  есть такое тайное место: из Воронцовского пер. на повороте к  бульвару хитрый проход в конце двора, потом витиеватая  старинная лестница в зарослях и плюще, ведущая вниз и выходящая на спуск под тещиным мостом. Там было признание в любви, как давно я там не была... место невыразимого счастья и молодости! Может его уже и нет?


 там это все есть, но сверху в перекрытом виде((... в детстве, сама когда впервые вышла этим маршрутом, обалдела и поняла, что мне открылось что-то сверхъестественное.. точнее, из соседнего заднего двора можно выйти туда же параллельно, зайдя в "подъезд-башню" и спустившись по кованной лестнице.. правда, в какой-то раз там оказалась дохлая крыса)))))

----------


## Mimosa51

Если на рынке, в рыбном ряду попросить качалку, вас поймут и дадут толстенькую жирную скумбрийку, а про чирус помнят уже немногие. Скоро мы напрочь забудем про черноморскую ставридку. Кстати, чирус- чисто одесское название.

----------


## Пушкин

Фантастический рассказ. (написан в мае 2009 года) 

Наступил май 2029 года. Идя по городу,  не вольно стал замечать во что он превратился. На центральных улицах - высотки закрывают небо и нависают над "маленькими" домиками в 2-3 этажа, которые почему то остались от Той славной  эпохи этого места. Эти, некогда, славные архитектурные шедевры, окрашенные в тёплые тона, превратились в серые,неприглядные строения. Всё утопает в серой пыли и в мусоре. Лёгкий ветерок разметает обрывки бумаг и верхний слой степной пыли. 
 Стоп!
 Откуда в приморском городе , степная пыль? Он же строился, когда то, специальным образом - что бы морской ветер выметал пыль с городских улиц. Поворачиваю взгляд в сторону моря. О ВСЕВЫШНИЙ! Кому в голову пришло застроить побережье и оставить город, без морского, вечернего бриза? Огромные, серые, местами недостроенные исполины, закрывали морскую даль и небо от города. Эти, местами недостроенные памятники человеческой алчности -выглядели как кости доисторических животных. 
 Я остановил прохожего и спросил, где эти люди, которые построили этих монстров? 
-  Ты вы шо?? Они бабло срубили для себя и для своих правнуков. Теперь  отдыхают на лазурных берегах океанов.
Даа, А когда то, гимном этого города, была песня:
- Пахнет морем и луна весит над самым Ланжероном.
Но это ночью, а в утренние часы, над Ланжероном вставало солнце, город заливало тёплым светом и на душе становилось радостно.......

И тут я проснулся, выглянул из окна, и до меня дошло, что это был пока,только сон:
А сон всегда проходит
И с ним тоска уходит,
Ведь бэз добра нет худа,
Так говорят в народе
Я приведу на берег малыша
И радостью наполнится душа.
Мы будим новый с ним встречать восход
И может кто то за Одессу (под гитару) нам споёт.
Fin.

----------


## el-ka

К сожалению,все к тому и идет((((

----------


## a33

я ,одно время, частенько захаживала в бухгалтерию увд области на бебеля  13,там есть дворик еще до центрального входа с дежурным.Старые металлические лестницы с немного стёртыми ступеньками,ажурные перила и на них - круглые алюминиевые нашлёпки непонятно зачем..
И только когда часть нашлепок слетела,стали видны звёзды Давида.Думаю сейчас их уже не прячут.

----------


## Mimosa51

Пускай зоилы-северяне
Нас остракизму предают
И яд чернильный злобно льют,
И повторяют весь свой век,
Что одессит не человек!
Мы смело скажем им в ответ:
"Ну-ну, чтоб очень да, так нет!"

----------


## Zhemchug

Из свежего. Разговорилась сегодня с женщиной. Попытались развести ее наши коммунальные службы типа "Ой, а у Вас пломба на счетчике плохо держится. С Вас штраф - 15000 грн." Так она сказала, что 35 лет в Одессе живет, но в ней все равно узнают чужую по едва уловимому российскому говору. Он и действительно еле-еле слышен. А в Питере родственники подначивают, что она, живя в Одессе, стала чисто по еврейски растягивать слова.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Из свежего. Разговорилась сегодня с женщиной. Попытались развести ее наши коммунальные службы типа "Ой, а у Вас пломба на счетчике плохо держится. С Вас штраф - 15000 грн." Так она сказала, что 35 лет в Одессе живет, но в ней все равно узнают чужую по едва уловимому российскому говору. Он и действительно еле-еле слышен. А в Питере родственники подначивают, что она, живя в Одессе, стала чисто по еврейски растягивать слова.


 та они сами приезжие шлимазлы. Сказали бы 150 гривен, так она бы и заплатила.

----------


## Zhemchug

Может они и шлимазл, но не 15000, а 500 грн таки на ней поимели в конце концов. Надо ж било поторговаться.... А все через ее не наш акцент.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Может они и шлимазл, но не 15000, а 500 грн таки на ней поимели в конце концов. Надо ж било поторговаться.... А все через ее не наш акцент.


 о! так ты ж главное не рассказала. 
Это ж резко меняет дело.

Человеку дали скидку 2900%! Ей попались глубоко порядочные люди. 
Кто виноват, что акцент облагается налогом?

----------


## Zhemchug

Если учесть, что пломбочку они слегка дернули сами, умело отвлекая хозяев одесскими мансами, а также то, что штраф пошел би государству, а вишеозначеная сумма - чисто их навар с лохов, то неизвестно кто кому и какую дал скидку. А наш акцент таки стоит денег.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Если учесть, что пломбочку они слегка дернули сами, умело отвлекая хозяев одесскими мансами, а также то, что штраф пошел би государству, а вишеозначеная сумма - чисто их навар с лохов, то неизвестно кто кому и какую дал скидку. А наш акцент таки стоит денег.


 Не знаю. Лично я подстраховался дважды: И акцент, как надо и счетчик так и не опломбировал. Пусть приходят.

----------


## Антрэ

Акт был на пломбочку?

----------


## Amon_RA

> Акт был на пломбочку?


 это к кому вопрос?

----------


## annique

> Если учесть, что пломбочку они слегка дернули сами, умело отвлекая хозяев одесскими мансами, а также то, что штраф пошел би государству, а вишеозначеная сумма - чисто их навар с лохов, то неизвестно кто кому и какую дал скидку. А наш акцент таки стоит денег.


 сомневаюсь, шо это били таки одесситы! скорее всего, любашовские разводилы))

----------


## Moon Cat

Перед ремонтом  квартиры решили продать газовую плиту Брест кажется,
доставшуюся нам от предыдущей хозяйки
выставила ее на форуме, нашелся покупатель -молодой парень который искал именно такую для любимой тещи(у нее именно такая была раньше!)

списались, договорились о встрече
Приходят покупатели, посмотрели, поторговались...
я конечно уступила и уворю:
 "А что,теща ваша будет довольна, хорошая плита....
 "и не покоцанная совсем"- закончили мы фразу вместе

Покоцанная...не поцарапанная, не побитая, а именно покоцанная

----------


## Mimosa51

Раньше можно было услышать: "Я лопнула стакан....  ", и еще, часто употребляется слово - кагал.

----------


## el-ka

ага!типа- это же ж скока надо намаламурить на такой кагал!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Раньше можно было услышать: "Я лопнула стакан....  ", и еще, часто употребляется слово - кагал.


 Из той же серии: "вискакни кошку в окно", "виними" и далее по тексту: пальчик из носа, холодец из холодильника и все, что угодно другое.

----------


## Яна Александровна

А фораза Кудой? -Тудой!

----------


## xifedor

> А фораза Кудой? -Тудой!


 Опять 25. Так говорят малообразованные русскоязычные люди в любом конце России и Украины. И ни на минуточку это не одесский диалект. Вы еще калидор, тугалет, в загранице, ейный, ихний и т.д. вспомните. ИМХО.

----------


## Чебурген

> Из той же серии: "вискакни кошку в окно", "*виними*" и далее по тексту: пальчик из носа, холодец из холодильника и все, что угодно другое.


 Изя, ну шо за воситание у ребёнка? Виними пальчик из попы и дай дяде здрасьте  :smileflag: 
Вспоминая "рэчь" своих бабушки и дедушки, создаётся впечатление, что в "том, одесском" диалекте не было, в отличие от румынского буквы "ы"  :smileflag:  "Бистро виброси в видро" (с)

----------


## Moon Cat

> Опять 25. Так говорят малообразованные русскоязычные люди в любом конце России и Украины. И ни на минуточку это не одесский диалект. Вы еще калидор, тугалет, в загранице, ейный, ихний и т.д. вспомните. ИМХО.


 эт точно
помню соседка(з сэла) в коммуне говорила:
здравствуйте, как ваше *здороВля*
мы всегда веселились и между собой говорили вместо В букву Б

----------


## Zhemchug

> Изя, ну шо за воситание у ребёнка? Виними пальчик из попы и дай дяде здрасьте 
> Вспоминая "рэчь" своих бабушки и дедушки, создаётся впечатление, что в "том, одесском" диалекте не было, в отличие от румынского буквы "ы"  "Бистро виброси в видро" (с)


 Ага. Тех же румынов называли руминами. 
Я где-то тут писала, что меня как-то сапожник спросил, чьи сапоги - такие хорошие - я ему принесла в ремонт. Услышав, что они румынские, он выдал: "Ой, это же било еще при тех руминах....". В том смысле, что в "советской" Румынии, до переворота.
Единственное, что мне оставалось - это ответить, что сапоги были произведены несколько позже пребывания в Одессе Сигуранцы. 
Затем он осведомился "на когда мне нужны сапоги?" И услышав, что "на вчера" - приступил к работе. 
Короче - поговорили.

----------


## Чебурген

> меня как-то сапожник спросил, чьи сапоги - такие хорошие - я ему принесла в ремонт. Услышав, что они румынские, он выдал: "Ой, это же било еще при тех руминах....". *В том смысле, что в "советской" Румынии, до переворота.*
> Единственное, что мне оставалось - это ответить, что *сапоги были произведены несколько позже пребывания в Одессе Сигуранцы*.


 Ясное дело, что не в 41-44-м 



> Короче - поговорили.


  Ага Главное, что ви друг друга понили  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ясное дело, что не в 41-44-м


 раз мы уже про эти годы заговорили и про румынский период Одессы
кто знает, а правда, что ул. Бунина из одесских улиц больше всего переименовывалась (с учетом румынской оккупации)

интересно, какие-то словечки с того времени прижились в нашем городе?

----------


## Zhemchug

Эта улица меняла название целых пять раз. До революции - Полицейская. Затем — по имени генерала Романа Кондратенко. В советские времена - ул. Розы Люксембург. А во время осады Одессы румынами, она была ул. 16-го октября.
Но вот чаще ли всех других ее переименовывали - не уверена.
 А по поводу румынских словечек типа брынзы, бадеги и прочего выше неоднократно говорилось.

----------


## Amon_RA

Трудно идентифицировать какие слова пришли от румын 41-44гг., а какие от молдаван, которые жили и живут в Одессе все время.
Кроме "сигуранцы", можно вспомнить "каруца"- телега. Часто говорят "лари ведери" - до свидания.
Ну и одиозная пословица "фути-фути чинч минути и получишь доу сути". Переводить не буду. Тут дамочки заходят.
В личку, кому интересно - могу.

----------


## Чебурген

> Эта улица меняла название целых пять раз. До революции - Полицейская. Затем — по имени генерала Романа Кондратенко. В советские времена - ул. Розы Люксембург. А во время осады Одессы румынами, *она была ул. 16-го октября*.
> Но вот чаще ли всех других ее переименовывали - не уверена.
>  А по поводу румынских словечек типа брынзы, бадеги и прочего выше неоднократно говорилось.


 А шо было у румынов 16 октября?.... Типа день оккупации Одессы? Во- первых, не они первые, а немцы...  А во- вторых, румЫнЫ  8-9-го апреля на своих каруцах быренько так тикали в сторону Люстдорфа  :smileflag:  Так может, стоит эту улицу в очередной раз переименовать в улицу Румынского Апреля?
Про Полицейскую понятно...  :smileflag:  Ну, про тётю Розу Люксембург немного тоже, а кто такой генерал  Кондратенко?
Да, кстати, по поводу переименования... Давайте про Николаевский бульвар имени Фельдмана вспомним

----------


## Чебурген

> Ну и одиозная пословица "фути-фути чинч минути и получишь доу сути". Переводить не буду. Тут дамочки заходят.
> В личку, кому интересно - могу.


  Похоже, это национальное приветствие... Я эту фразу в армии, в Тирасполе в 85-87-м часто слышал...

----------


## Zhemchug

Так вопрос же был про Полицейскую. Вот я и типа вспомнила. А 16 октября - не знаю. Может день румынской оккупации? Помните, как 26 апреля называли Днем советской радиации? Черный юмор, конечно, но запомнился из наших 80-х.
А насчет румынских словечек еще вспомнилось. Мы когда свой VEB-12 (приемник) включали, все время попадали на румынскую станцию. И постоянно шел дикторский текст со словом "*чинчиметри*". Что это - так и не знаю.

----------


## Чебурген

> Так вопрос же был про Полицейскую. Вот я и типа вспомнила. А 16 октября - не знаю. Может день румынской оккупации? Помните, как 26 апреля называли Днем советской радиации? Черный юмор, конечно, но запомнился из наших 80-х.


 Да, увы, с 26-м апреля много связано, в том числе и "чёрного юмора". Народный фольклор, "из песни слов не выкинешь". Обращение с приставкой "фон" и "ваше сиятельство"...

----------


## el-ka

моя родная тетка,будучи 9 лет отроду, пела среди улицы:

Антонеску дал приказ - 
Всем румынам на Кавказ!
А румыны ласа-ласа,
На каруцы та й ла каса.

За что была этими румынами была поставлена к стенке (это все в районе Розумовской,где был роддом).И жива осталась лишь потому, что вся округа в секунду собралась и долгими переговорами таки была у румын выкуплена за сало и самогон.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Да, увы, с 26-м апреля много связано, в том числе и "чёрного юмора". Народный фольклор, "из песни слов не выкинешь". Обращение с приставкой "фон" и "ваше сиятельство"...


 Совершенно верно: жителей 30 - километровой зоны отныне называть "фон", 20 - километровой - "Ваша светлость" и 10 - километровой - "Ваше сиятельство."

----------


## Zhemchug

> моя родная тетка,будучи 9 лет отраду, пела среди улицы:
> 
> Антонеску дал приказ - 
> Всем румынам на Кавказ!
> А румыны ласа-ласа,
> На каруцы тай ла каса.
> 
> За что была этими румынами была поставлена к стенке (это все в районе Розумовской,где был роддом).И жива осталась лишь потому, что вся округа в секунду собралась и долгими переговорами таки была у румын выкуплена за сало и самогон.


 Да, слышала такие истории. Именно с этими стишками. И родилась я в этом роддоме. Мама моя была любительницей хранить всякого рода документы. Так у нее сохранилась даже справка типа современной обменной карты для поступления в этот роддом. Так интересно изучать подобные вещи по прошествии стольких лет... 
А потом выяснилось, что в том же роддоме за 12 лет до меня родился брат моего мужа....

----------


## Чебурген

> А насчет румынских словечек еще вспомнилось. Мы когда свой VEB-12 (приемник) включали, все время попадали на румынскую станцию. И постоянно шел дикторский текст со словом "*чинчиметри*". Что это - так и не знаю.


 VEF-12  приёмник назывался. Аич Букурешти  :smileflag:  Ещё и ВВС (Севу Новгородцева) ловил по средам вечером..

----------


## el-ka

"чинчиметри"-вероятно сантиметры)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Они это слово так часто повторяли, что видимо ничего более важного у сотрудников радиостанции в жизни не было, чем постоянно измерять нечто в сантиметрах и обсуждать эту тему друг с другом.  Одному богу известно, что же это могло быть...

----------


## el-ka

вероятно оповещали на какой они волне)))

----------


## nerazborchivo

тема плавно переходит в ветку "что вы помните за восьмидесятые"... )))

----------


## Zhemchug

Просто те, кто знает за Одесские штучки и худо-бедно умеет пользоваться компьютером, росли и взрослели как раз в восьмидесятые. Как шутили когда-то: "Иных уж нет. А тех - долечим."

----------


## Цаца

> "чинчиметри"-вероятно сантиметры)))


 чинчь - пять, метри - метр

Наверно так правильней0))

----------


## el-ka

"centimetri"- сантиметры "с" в начале слова читается как "ч"

----------


## el-ka

так что, что имели ввиду наши румынские соседи, по-прежнему загадка)

----------


## nerazborchivo

...прогноз погоды с уровнем осадков или метров в секунду?
не могли же они за своего президента такие гадости говорить!

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну зачем Вы так?   Может они его хвалили?  Или им хвастались?

----------


## JUST a GUEST

Мне нравится выражение "Мне с Вас смешно")))

----------


## Zhemchug

Папа мой говорил: "мне смеяться хочется...", как будто кто-то не разрешал смеяться?

----------


## OMF

> Папа мой говорил: "мне смеяться хочется...", как будто кто-то не разрешал смеяться?


 Смотреть сюда! И не смеяться пока не отошли на положенное расстояние

----------


## Чебурген

Как сказали бы у нас: мужчина, вот эти ваши сантиметры меня волнуют...

----------


## Zhemchug

Не помню, откуда эта "дурка" : Сшейте мне платье с волнующим задом, потому что мой перед уже никого не волнует.

----------


## a33

Не помню кто,но кто-то сказал:
в молодости у меня было гладкое лицо и плиссированное платье,а сейчас наоборот

----------


## Mimosa51

> Смотреть сюда! И не смеяться пока не отошли на положенное расстояние


 Мне это напомнило инструкцию пользования туалетной бумагой, которую мы читали недавно всей семьей. Очень полезная вещь!

----------


## mlch

> Про Полицейскую понятно...  Ну, про тётю Розу Люксембург немного тоже, а кто такой генерал  Кондратенко?


 Генерал-майор. Герой обороны Порт-Артура. Погиб 2 декабря 1904 года. Тело было перевезено морем до Одессы. Отсюда поездом - в Санкт-Петербург и захоронено в Александро-Невской лавре. Тогда же и Полицейскую переименовали в Кондратенко.

----------


## Zhemchug

Но не прижилось как-то. И мои родители, и бабушка, и родня мужа, которая жила на этой улице, - все называли Полицейской даже во времена Р. Люксембург. И многие другие улицы, особенно с труднопроизносимыми названиями типа К. Либкнехта - всегда называли по старому. А еще многие кинотеатры переименовывали. До войны, кажется, "Зирка" называлась "Зеркало жизни." Нет уже стариков - спросить не у кого.

----------


## el-ka

у меня дед вырос на заводской.так он всю жизнь говорид - дом Рикитора. у меня сохранились его письма с фронта на адрес Одесса, дом Рикитора кв.6

----------


## Чебурген

> Нет уже стариков - спросить не у кого.


  Да, и это грустно... Может, наши каляки- маляки- писаки кому-то будут интересны лет через двадцать, если заархивируются  :smileflag:  Бульвар Фельдмана тоже как-то не прижился, да и Николаевский мало кто помнит. А Пушкинская, если не ошибаюсь, Итальянской была?... Можно, конечно, "погуглить", я так, по памяти, память тренирую, раньше гугла не было  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Будут интересны обязательно!!! Я вот смотрю, как моя внучка в 4,5 так живо интересуется именами и местонахождением своих предков: дедов, бабушек она лично знает. Но ее интересуют и более древние родственники. Хотя никто в ней специально это не развивал. А дочка моя вот не интересовалась этим совсем. Так что есть вещи, которые "в крови" и передаются через поколение.

А разве ул.Томаса не была раньше Итальянским бульваром, как сейчас? Хотя, какой из нее бульвар?

----------


## mlch

> Да, и это грустно... Может, наши каляки- маляки- писаки кому-то будут интересны лет через двадцать, если заархивируются  Бульвар Фельдмана тоже как-то не прижился, да и Николаевский мало кто помнит. А Пушкинская, если не ошибаюсь, Итальянской была?...


 Не ошибаетесь. Была она Итальянской до 1880-го года.

----------


## mlch

> Будут интересны обязательно!!! Я вот смотрю, как моя внучка в 4,5 так живо интересуется именами и местонахождением своих предков: дедов, бабушек она лично знает. Но ее интересуют и более древние родственники. Хотя никто в ней специально это не развивал. А дочка моя вот не интересовалась этим совсем. Так что есть вещи, которые "в крови" и передаются через поколение.
> 
> *А разве ул.Томаса не была раньше Итальянским бульваром, как сейчас?* Хотя, какой из нее бульвар?


 Была. С 1902 по 1938. С 1938 по 1965 (с перерывом на оккупацию) - Спортивная, с 1965-го - Томаса.
А до 1902-го она была частью Старопортофранковской, которая была раза в два длиннее, чем сейчас.

----------


## Zhemchug

У Вас такие глубокие познания!!! Браво. А не подскажете, есть ли в Одессе где-то восстановление ветхих документов? Очень хотелось бы сохранить семейный архив.

----------


## mlch

> У Вас такие глубокие познания!!! Браво.


 Спасибо. 



> А не подскажете, есть ли в Одессе где-то восстановление ветхих документов? Очень хотелось бы сохранить семейный архив.


 Смотря что иметь в виду под восстановлением.
Если все читаемо, а только порвано, то можно закатать в пластик. Правда, при этом фактура бумаги "потеряется"
Я все семейные "архивы" просто разложил по пластиковым файлам и подшил в папки.
Если же надо восстанавливать выцветшие чернила или полустершийся карандаш то, скорее всего, надо искать концы у криминалистов или архивистов, как мне кажется.

----------


## Zhemchug

Спасибо. Просто муж недавно был в архиве ЗАГСа по другому вопросу. Так архивист сказал посетительнице, что никакими *гинекологическими деревьями* и прочей ерундой они не занимаются. Вот и пытаюсь получить информацию из разных источников.

----------


## СЕРГЕЙ-ОДЕССА

Соседка соседу : ...угу...кроме тебя я и твой ПШИК вижу.На что тот: Выключи свою прорву.

----------


## lakosta

Уважаемые знатоки,а словосочетание "на гаргошах" из "одесских" словечек?Впервые услышала его здесь.Меня,моего брата,подруг,всех папы катали "на плечах",а мой муж катает доченьку на гар(гор)гошах))))Это на каком языке?

----------


## el-ka

у нас говорили на " киркоцках"

----------


## Zhemchug

К слову вспомнилось очень старое слово для той же ситуации: "на каракозках." Не уверена, одесское ли оно. Но так говорили в моем детстве.

Этим летом столкнулась с тем, что москвичи не знают не только слова кастрюлить (у них - бомбить), но и казёнить. Уж не знаю как они это называют.

И еще из старого "А как ви кушаете свинья?" Это почище, чем "казнить нельзя помиловать."

----------


## xifedor

У нас говорили "на гиргошах".

----------


## a33

Красила футболку у дяди Фимы в пошивочном цехе оперного.Пришла забирать.
-дядь Фима, сколько?
-Та ничего
-дядь Фима, та ладна?
-_ я- знаю- три -рубля_ 
монотонно пробормотал дядя Фима

----------


## Zhemchug

Встречалась я когда-то с мальчиком. Тогда сводить девушку в кафе-мороженое не было так ощутимо для бюджета, как сейчас. Но мне, как "хорошей девочке", и тогда было неловко что-то заказывать. Я отшучивалась той же фразой: "Я знаю?" 
А парень мой  всегда отвечал: "Ну, да. Я знаю, город будет?" Вот такой одесский привет Маяковскому.
Я просто хочу сказать, что одесские штучки - это не только и не столько сами слова и выражения. Но и неподражаемая интонация, которая подчас меняет смысл сказанного на противоположный.

----------


## Чебурген

> -дядь Фима, сколько?
> -Та ничего
> -дядь Фима, та ладна?
> -я знаю три рубля 
> монотонно пробормотал дядя Фима


 Классическая фраза с "раннего" (конец 80-х, начало 90-х) 7-го км:
Я вам её задаром отдаю, всего за двести!

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...Так архивист сказал посетительнице, что никакими *гинекологическими деревьями* и прочей ерундой они не занимаются...


  Вы б ещё к стоматологу с ЭТИ сходили!

----------


## луиз

" Поехали в город! "  Мне кажется, что только тут так говорят! Везде в центр или на такую-то улицу.

----------


## Яна Александровна

> Во-первых, я не критикую. Во вторых, Ликвидацию нежно люблю,особенно Тетю Песю и Фиму. Кстати ,ближе всех интонационно,именно Маковецкий ,выросший в старом Киеве.
> В третьих, О том "как" уже писала раньше.
> и в четвертых - рекомендую ознакомиться с мнением профи в одесском диалекте В. Смирнова,автора полутолкового словаря и его статьей "ГОЦМАН-ПОЦМАН, ГДЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ?"
> Уж в ней детально разобраны речевые ляпы.


 Вот уж не думала, что кто-то считает Смирнова проффи в одеском диалекте. Во-первых, он к Одессе имеет весьма прилиженное отношение, во-вторых его "полутолковый словарь" так раскретиковали коллеги по жанру.....

----------


## el-ka

Мыло- мочало. Про полутолковый речи нет.А статьи поштудируйте. Кроме того. Я, так вышло, постарше буду, и выросла именно в той еще Одессе.Все мои бабушки-дедушки, и подружкины бабушки-дедушки(у подруги дед еще сейчас в здравом уме,а ему через месяц 101год стукнет и он старый одесский еврей.на сегодняшний день это клад речевой), и соседи - они той эпохи были.Они носители языка, интонации,города.Так вот все это никак не Гоцмановское. и Смирнов груб, но прав.

----------


## МуМиМама

> У нас говорили "на гиргошах".


 Коркоцки  :smileflag:

----------


## Dr.House

В моей жизни - "на киркошах".

Недавно друзья в гости ехали из Луганска на машине. Въезд в город - через посКот. К нам, к парку Шевченко, естественно, после Моста - налево. Так вот, друХ мой, луганчанин, с типичным русским акцентом рассказывал, как ему мозг разорвал наш таксист, который ему сказал примерно так: "После-под-мостом повернёте налево..."
 :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

> Мыло- мочало. Про полутолковый речи нет.А статьи поштудируйте. Кроме того. Я, так вышло, постарше буду, и выросла именно в той еще Одессе.Все мои бабушки-дедушки, и подружкины бабушки-дедушки(у подруги дед еще сейчас в здравом уме,а ему через месяц 101год стукнет и он старый одесский еврей.на сегодняшний день это клад речевой), и соседи - они той эпохи были.Они носители языка, интонации,города.Так вот все это никак не Гоцмановское. и Смирнов груб, но прав.


 да, 200%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## el-ka

Я у папы на киркоцках вижу очень далеко.
Из коляски мне не видно, кроме мамы никого.
Не буду утверждать, кто автор. Попадались такие детские одесские стишки, лет 15 назад.

----------


## Amon_RA

Язык Смирнова очень "напряженный". Во многом, выдуманный самим Смирновым, в своих попытках быть новым Бабелем. А дед мой тоже был кладезем этого языка, который я пытался впитать, как мог... 
Язык тети Песи я помню. Буквально. Без натяжек. Очень точная игра. Вот Маковецкий слегка переигрывает. А Машков - гений. Если бы не вставлял слово "тудой", где не следует, то вапше...
Не знаю, кто как, но лично я у папы сидел на гиргошках. А не на каких не на киркоцках... (как и xifedor, оказывается) )))

----------


## el-ka

пологаю, что варианты киркоцек и гиргошек имели место быть:

"Г_оргоши (гаргоши) и гиргоши, обычно в выражениях на го(/и)ргоши, на го(/и)ргошах
Ударение: на второй слог.
Значение: верхняя часть спины, плечи, закорки.
Регион: Одесса и обл., Молдавия.
Примечание: спорадически тж. Западная Украина.
Статус: регионально разговорное, особ. детское.
Происхождение слова: вер., от слав. названия шеи (*корк), с вторичным (возм., экспрессивным) озвончением (ср. ниже коркоши и др. формы с глухим консонантизмом).
Фиксация в словарях: не фиксируется.
Ср. "Толковый словарь украинского языка" горг&#243;шi, -г&#243;ш, диал. "плечи", корк&#243;шi, варианты коркоски, киркоски, коркосы, киркосы и коркоши"_

----------


## Amon_RA

Какой, нафиг, консонатизм? Ты на гиргошах каталась? Не было никакого вторичного озвончения. Я точно помню!

----------


## el-ka

у меня тоже не склероз. и меня носили на киркоцках. При чем использовалось и в семье мамы и в семье папы.

----------


## Чебурген

> Какой, нафиг, консонатизм? Ты на гиргошах каталась? Не было никакого вторичного озвончения. Я точно помню!


 А я на "коркосах" катался, не думаю, что от этого катание было хуже, чем на "гиргошах"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Какой, нафиг, консонатизм? Ты на гиргошах каталась? *Не было никакого вторичного озвончения. Я точно помню!*


 Лично присутствовал при первичном озвончении, а вторичного не было, шоб я так жил!!!

----------


## Чебурген

> Лично присутствовал при первичном озвончении, а вторичного не было, *шоб я так жил*!!!


 Упс... "Семейный аккаунт"? Я по молодости тоже на мелочах палился из-под нескольких ников

----------


## Zhemchug

Неа, это я так "остроумно пошутил" (С).... Не получилось? Значит сегодня - не мой день.
 А мы шо с товарищем так похоже пишем? Пока меня не забанивали размножать ники нет необходимости. Я этого не делаю.

----------


## Мамааа

> у меня тоже не склероз. и меня носили на киркоцках. При чем использовалось и в семье мамы и в семье папы.


 _Киркоцки_ - это так говорили маленькие дети, которые не могли выговорить _гиргошки_.

----------


## Чебурген

> Неа, это я так "остроумно пошутил" (С).... Не получилось? Значит сегодня - не мой день.
>  А мы шо с товарищем так похоже пишем? Пока меня не забанивали размножать ники нет необходимости. Я этого не делаю.


 Та не, чиста нюансы полового характера, связанные с окончаниями в русском языке

----------


## Чебурген

> _Киркоцки_ - это так говорили маленькие дети, которые не могли выговорить _гиргошки_.


 Я слово "коркосы" (к*А*ркосы) услышал от "рёбёнка" лет под 70-т, вряд ли у него были проблемы с произношением и устной речью при его-то  преподавательском стаже и дипломе кандидата наук  :smileflag:   Ну ладно, это "дитё" в Одессе жило где-то года с 32-го, а другое "дитё", на 4 года его младше (1906 года рождения, родившееся и всю жизнь прожившее в Одессе), садя меня на плечи, тоже слово в слово говорило "каркосы". Кому верить в этой жизни?????

----------


## Zhemchug

> Та не, чиста нюансы полового характера, связанные с окончаниями в русском языке


 Товарисч, которого я процитировала, а именно - Андрей Миронов, по половой принадлежности отличался от меня. Потому и употребила глагол "пошутил" в мужском роде. Так понятнее?

----------


## Чебурген

> Товарисч, которого я процитировала, а именно - Андрей Миронов, по половой принадлежности отличался от меня. Потому и употребила глагол "пошутил" в мужском роде. Так понятнее?


 СорриБыл не в курсе, что это цитата...

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну если я оправдалась перед потомственным библиотекарем, то еще на что-то способна. А вообще там (С) было.

----------


## Чебурген

> Ну если я оправдалась перед *потомственным библиотекарем*, то еще на что-то способна.


 А вот это комплимент.... Честно, без всяких там "под...." Спасибо

----------


## Zhemchug

Моя внучка (4,5) говорит: "не смейтесь *подо мной*." 
К слову, мне нравятся песни Сергея Трофимова. Вроде бы и такой городской романс, но без пошлости и очень много точных фраз о нашем поколении, о жизни вообще. Он 66-го года. Так вот как-то была передача о нем. У него вся родня (родители, бабушки/дедушки) - музыкальная и литературная профессура. Такая атмосфера и воспитание обязательно сказываются в человеке.

----------


## Pinky

У меня вариант - горгоски, на горгосках.

----------


## МуМиМама

Послушайте, а мы ведь все счастливые люди! Нас ТАК НОСИЛИ !  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

А теперь что детей мало катают на себе и других "средствах передвижения"?  :smileflag:  Те, кто помнит свое детство добром, будет нести его дальше. Чего-то так хорошо запомнила, как несла свою дочку на руках мимо целого соседского длииинного дома на 8 парадных. Ей уже лет 6 было. Тяжелая.... А мне просто хотелось лишний раз ее поносить. Хотя бы потому, что в более старшем возрасте это было бы сделать еще более проблематично.

----------


## Izida

- надо заехать в таврию
- за чем?
- за кое чем.!

----------


## Чебурген

> - надо заехать в таврию
> - за чем?
> - за кое чем.!


 Это почти по Райкину:
-и что сгорело?
-Да так... Кое- что... Всё!

----------


## Izida

- перезвоните мне через 10 мин, а то у меня под собой нет ручки, только листочек....

----------


## Zhemchug

> - надо заехать в таврию
> - за чем?
> - за кое чем.!


 Это думаешь, что надо заехать за кое-чем. А как заезжаешь - понимаешь, что за всем и на все деньги.

----------


## Чебурген

> - перезвоните мне через 10 мин, а то у меня под собой нет ручки, только листочек....


 Очень тонкая шутка...
 Возьму на вооружение, когда буду заходить в туалет с КПК ("книжку" почитать, но вдруг позвОнят  :smileflag: )

----------


## МуМиМама

> А теперь что детей мало катают на себе и других "средствах передвижения"?


 Да в том то и дело, что носят на себе либо "под шафе", либо проклиная лифтовое хозяйство, либо катают-толкают-тянут на других "необходимых" бесчисленных ныне средствах передвижения детюшек  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Да в том то и дело, что носят на себе либо "под шафе", либо проклиная лифтовое хозяйство, либо катают-толкают-тянут на других "необходимых" бесчисленных ныне средствах передвижения детюшек


 Не, ну почему же? Мой покойный папа, садя мою покойную дочку где-то в двухлетнем возрасте на "*каркосы*", приговаривал: садись, *габэлык*, покатаю по квартире"  :smileflag:

----------


## Mimosa51

Мой папа тоже носил нас с братом на "каркосах", а бабушка называла "габелками " когда мы таскали из шифоньера варенье и ели его тайком на антресоли.

----------


## Amon_RA

так так... а кто такие габелки? Надеюсь, с гавелыками ничего общего?

----------


## Mimosa51

Одно и тоже.

----------


## Антрэ

что такое "штевкать"?

"

----------


## el-ka

"штевкать" - это есть,кушать.Но оно не одесское,а блатное.

----------


## Amon_RA

слово-то общеизвестное. Штефкать, штевкать - есть, кушать.
Откуда-то из лагерных словарей пришло.
Вот происхождение его я шо-то не могу найти

----------


## Moon Cat

А габэлык с ударением на какую букву?
и кто это?
синоним шибеник или в каком смысле слова?
В хорошем смысле слова или как? :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Извините, вмешаюсь в дискуссию по интересующему понятию. Больше всего, независимо от произношения и ударения, оно имеет общего со словом *"кавелык"*. Некоторые родители, бабушки/дедушки иногда называют своих малышей, да простят мне модераторы и ювенильная юстиция, "какашкой", что дословно и означает обсуждаемое слово.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Извините, вмешаюсь в дискуссию по интересующему понятию. Больше всего, независимо от произношения и ударения, оно имеет общего со словом *"кавелык"*. Некоторые родители, бабушки/дедушки иногда называют своих малышей, да простят мне модераторы и ювенильная юстиция, "какашкой", что дословно и означает обсуждаемое слово.


 Ну тогда другое дело,
ка кашка действительно лучше, чем форточник=юный бандит

----------


## Владимир Святовец

Кецык, чисто одесское слово!

----------


## el-ka

> какашка действительно лучше, чем форточник=юный бандит


 шибеник, это если грубо - висельник, а если любя - неслух, сорванец,озорник.

----------


## Владимир Святовец

Мацать, наверное, пошло от слова маца!

----------


## Владимир Святовец

о, вспомнил ещё одно выражение: "Оно Вам надо"

----------


## Amon_RA

А шё ее мацать? Ее жрать надо!

----------


## Moon Cat

> *шибеник*, это если грубо - висельник, а если любя - неслух, сорванец,озорник.


 А я вот слышала другую версию, на мой взгляд, более правдоподобную:
На самом деле выражение Шибеник образовано от иного украинского слова - «шибка», что в переводе на русский язык -форточка

----------


## el-ka

увы, от слова шибеница."шибеник"-слово распространенное есть во многих словах,как диалектное.

----------


## nerazborchivo

el-ka, Вы правы, но, исключительно, обсуждая украинский язык. а в одесском оно имеет значение "сорванец".

----------


## Moon Cat

> el-ka, Вы правы, но, исключительно, обсуждая украинский язык. а в одесском оно имеет значение "сорванец".


 хорошо, а если шибка по-украински - оконное стекло, 
маленький сорванец, который может пролезть  в разбитое или выдавленное стекло
такая версия имеет место на существование?

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, это скорее от слова шыбкий, аналог швыдкий. Шустрый одним словом.

----------


## el-ka

> el-ka, Вы правы, но, исключительно, обсуждая украинский язык. а в одесском оно имеет значение "сорванец".


 так я про это и написала))))
- Босяк, хулиган, шибенник, где тебя носит?.. 

(В. Катаев. "Хуторок в степи")

----------


## nerazborchivo

> такая версия имеет место на существование?


 конечно имеет! вопрос только в том, правильная ли она.

----------


## Чебурген

Хм.. Много версий  :smileflag:  ИМХО, я всё же склоняюсь к "висельнику", но в хорошем смысле этого слова  :smileflag:  Типа, эй, йо, остынь, чувак, по тебе виселица плачет чиста теоретически

----------


## вячек

> Извините, вмешаюсь в дискуссию по интересующему понятию. Больше всего, независимо от произношения и ударения, оно имеет общего со словом *"кавелык"*. Некоторые родители, бабушки/дедушки иногда называют своих малышей, да простят мне модераторы и ювенильная юстиция, "какашкой", что дословно и означает обсуждаемое слово.


  это ж южноукраинский+одесский языки!

----------


## Чебурген

Уважаемые друзья, знатоки "одесского разговорного"!  :smileflag:  В соседней теме форума "Делаем базар" мелких судачков (рыбу  :smileflag: ) назвали "чопиками". У меня на языке вертится другое слово, старческий маразм и провалы в памяти не позволяют его вспомнить Напомните, подскажите

----------


## Zhemchug

Кроме: "Не кажи гоп, пока не переедешь через *Чоп*." Ничего на ум не приходит. Но это - уже явно из другой оперы. Эмигрантский фольклор.

----------


## Владимир Святовец

А мне вот вспомнилось ещё слово "плюха" - удар!

----------


## Чебурген

ИМХО, не стоит любое "нелитературное" слово приписывать к одесскому фольклору...

----------


## Владимир Святовец

> ИМХО, не стоит любое "нелитературное" слово приписывать к одесскому фольклору...


 Извините...не знал!

----------


## el-ka

вот по судаку не помню, надо отца напрячь. По только бычкам всякие там кнуты,зеленухи, песочники в голову лезут .

----------


## Чебурген

Напрягся и.... Не подумайте ничего плохого  :smileflag:  Вспомнил, что мелких судачков "секретиками" называли ) Поправьте, если не прав....

----------


## OMF

> Уважаемые друзья, знатоки "одесского разговорного"!  В соседней теме форума "Делаем базар" мелких судачков (рыбу ) назвали "чопиками". У меня на языке вертится другое слово, старческий маразм и провалы в памяти не позволяют его вспомнить Напомните, подскажите


 "Чопик" - это затычка.

----------


## nerazborchivo

это не из нашего языка.

----------


## Чебурген

Так я тоже за "чистоту одесского языка"  :smileflag:  Мы ж тут обсуждаем, спорим, в конечном итоге, приходим "к консенсусу"  :smileflag: 



> "*Чопик*" - это *затычка*.


 Мне чего-то "западэньськая " таможня вспомнилась..

----------


## вячек

чопик-клинышек,обычно деревяный,кот вставляли в ненужное отверстие;
 плюха,оплеуха...затрещина и пр. -рус. яз

----------


## Чебурген

> чопик-клинышек,обычно деревяный,кот вставляли в ненужное отверстие


 Вот я и подумал, при чём тут рыбка????

----------


## el-ka

рибка?

----------


## Zhemchug

> чопик-клинышек,обычно деревяный,кот вставляли в *ненужное отверстие*;


 Ну почему же в ненужное? Иногда - в очень даже нужное. Потом в него ввинчивали шуруп какой-нить и навешивали.... Только не "плюху", а  полку, шкафчик и т.д. Или Вы о других отверстиях?

----------


## el-ka

в ненужное ни чопик , а пистон вставляли

----------


## Zhemchug

-- Господин судья, я не применял к жене физического насилия. Ну разве что пару раз тампон горчицей смазал....

----------


## Чебурген

Ух ты! Какой ход мыслей и полёт фантазии... Полочки... 
"Павлины, говоришь? Хм... "(с) Товарищ Сухов. Б. сонце пустыни.
А я, собственно, о судачках маленьких спросил "Рыбки были только поводом" (с)

----------


## el-ka

так Фрейд повсюду))))

----------


## Чебурген

> так Фрейд повсюду))))


 Слева сзади? 
Две шаги налево, две шаги направо, шаг впирод и две назад(с) 
И все ученики школы Соломона Пляра после вышеперечисленных движений упир*А*ются во Фрейда?
Кстати, а где у Фрейда "брошка"?

----------


## el-ka

по тексту)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Слева сзади? 
> Две шаги налево, две шаги направо, шаг впирод и две назад(с) 
> *И все ученики школы Соломона Пляра после вышеперечисленных движений упирАются во Фрейда?*
> Кстати, а где у Фрейда "брошка"?


 Особенно, когда сморкаются в занавески... Что бы на это сказал  дедушка Фрейд? А, между прочим, хорошо сказано, что он, мол, перепробовал все. И то, что ему не понравилось, назвал извращениями. 
"А на самом деле извращений только два: хоккей с мячом и балет на льду." (С. Ф.Г. Раневская)

----------


## nerazborchivo

а вы помните, что говаривал старина Зигмунд по поводу сигары? )))

----------


## Moon Cat

а мне вот интересно, как это можно передать по-одесски?

----------


## nerazborchivo

шё бы вы себе ни подумали, иногда это-таки просто сигары!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> "А на самом деле извращений только два: хоккей с мячом и балет на льду." (С. Ф.Г. Раневская)


  На траве  :smileflag:  В оригинале - хоккей на траве.

----------


## Alexandr

> На траве  В оригинале - хоккей на траве.


 Группа "Дети на травэ"? Стасик Подлипский?  :smileflag:

----------


## вячек

> Ну почему же в ненужное? Иногда - в очень даже нужное. Потом в него ввинчивали шуруп какой-нить и навешивали.... Только не "плюху", а  полку, шкафчик и т.д. Или Вы о других отверстиях?


  то,что вы говорите называется колышек (совр дюбель),а чопик-отверстие в бочонке,маскировка в столярке...если сработано топорно,то можна получить и плюху...ААА,блондинка!

----------


## Владимир Святовец

причиндалы

----------


## vieanna

> Слева сзади? 
> Две шаги налево, две шаги направо, шаг впирод и две назад(с) 
> И все ученики школы Соломона Пляра после вышеперечисленных движений упир*А*ются во Фрейда?
> Кстати, а где у Фрейда "брошка"?


 Школа Соломона Пляра, кстати, не выдумана, а действительно существовала на Тираспольской.

----------


## Пушкин

Слышал как Соломона *К*ляра, но сути это не меняет))), _вам говорят_

----------


## Пушкин

Да и песня вроде киевская - погуглил           
http://www.a-pesni.golosa.info/dvor/odestancy.htm

----------


## vieanna

А Б-г его знает...

----------


## Moon Cat

Т.е. и Пляра и Кляра и Шкляра - все правы :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

И Фляра, и Скляра - кому как нравится.Тем более, что фамилий таких - завались.

----------


## Пушкин

> И Фляра, и Скляра - кому как нравится.Тем более, что фамилий таких - завались.


  Главное при этом не наделать лужу в коридоре :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Так без лужи ж пестни не получится! Как же без нее? 

Вспомнила очень давнюю историю. Сотрудница моей мамы долго и подробно описывала понравившийся ей мужской костюм. Окружающим это слегка надоело и кто-то спросил:

-- Да что ж Ви все о брюках, да о брюках?
-- Ну что Ви, весь интерес в штанах!!!....

Она сама не сразу поняла, что ляпнула. Но потом ее этим интересом в штанах подкалывали долгие годы. А человек имел ввиду всего лишь покрой брюк.

----------


## Moon Cat

Ой, напомнили мне случай из жизни:
одесская свадьба моей молодости (не моя)
все сели за стол, напряжены после всех этих торжественных моментов росписи в ЗАГСе и другой свадебной суеты.
как бы все голодные и еще не пьяные начинают скромно накладывать в тарелки, просить передать с дальнего края вооот тот салатик,  ковырять вилками в полупустой тарелке - ну не жрать же сюда пришли?
и вот мама невесты громко говорит: угощайтесь, берите Костин  хрен...(в смысле:ведь его же Костик делал)
Весь стол грохнул  и эта фраза как-то сразу сняла напряжение...было это где-то в 80-х

----------


## Zhemchug

А вспоминали уже, как преодолевалась на свадьбах антиалкогольная кампания? У знакомых, например, возле кафе "Солнечное" стоял автобус, куда гости ходили регулярно "причащаться" так, что к финалу были укатанные в доску. Одно непонятно: на столах из напитков один чай с "Буратино", а гости еле языком ворочают.
А у меня на первую свадьбу в 86-м  все мужчины в "Красный" заходили в высшей степени интеллигентно: с дипломатами. Даже норму кто-то говорил, сколько бутылок водки в него влезало.

----------


## Чебурген

> А у меня на первую свадьбу в 86-м  все мужчины в "Красный" заходили в высшей степени интеллигентно: с дипломатами. Даже норму кто-то говорил, сколько бутылок водки в него влезало.


 Где-то шесть...  :smileflag:  Мы отвлеклись от темы  :smileflag: 
Дядя Толя (это не важно, что тут никто не знает дядю Толю, военного лётчика, *Инженера* с большой буквы, просто интересного человека и моего *Учителя* фотографии и радиоэлектроники..), так вот, дядя Толя, мне чего- то запомнилось, а я тогда ещё был школьником, речь зашла о, так сказать, "юнисексе", мол, и волосы длинные, и одёжа непонятная, все в штанах. Разговор был в большой взрослой компании, ну и я там типа рядышком... В процессе "дискуссии", так сказать, на чью- то эмоциональную фразу: так оне жи, шо пацаны, шо девки, щас все на одно лицо, как различишь,- дядя Толя затянулся "Беломором" (он курил только папиросы, Беломор или Сальве, чуть позже, перед самой смертью, на Приму перешёл) и изрёк фразу, которая у меня до сих пор "в мозгу": тю на вас, там де брошка, там пирод, а дальше надо шшупать... А ведь интЭллигЭнтный, образованный человек, блин...  :smileflag:  Но одессит...

----------


## Владимир Святовец

вот ещё одно выражение: "Набуцкай". Например, набуцкай ему по голове!

----------


## Zhemchug

> ....тю на вас, *там де брошка, там пирод*, а дальше надо шшупать... А ведь интЭллигЭнтный, образованный человек, блин...  Но одессит...


 Вот, казалось бы, ничем не примечательная на взгляд *интЭллигЭнтного* человека с Одессы пестня, а разошлась на цитаты. И жива бог знает сколько лет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот, казалось бы, ничем не примечательная на взгляд *интЭллигЭнтного* человека с Одессы пестня, а разошлась на цитаты. И жива бог знает сколько лет.


  Или

----------


## Zhemchug

Напомнило диалог, довольно часто происходящий между хозяйкой дома и кем-нибудь из домочадцев в одесских семьях:
-- Что ты будешь кушать, голубцы или шейку? (набор блюд не столь важен)
-- Или (в смысле ни то, ни другое).

----------


## Чебурген

> Напомнило диалог, довольно часто происходящий между хозяйкой дома и кем-нибудь из домочадцев в одесских семьях:
> -- Что ты будешь кушать, голубцы или шейку? (набор блюд не столь важен)
> -- Или (в смысле ни то, ни другое).


  Обычно "в контексте" "или!" скорее обозначает да, чем нет  :smileflag:  "А то!" это однозначно "да!", "та ну!" это в 90% "нет"  :smileflag: 
А вот жена моя на вопрос: что ты будешь есть, то, это или это,- обычно отвечает:да! И пойди её пойми...

----------


## Zhemchug

Наш приятель на вопрос: "Ваше мнение?" обычно отвечает - "еще более такое...."
 А одесский язык и отличается интонацией, которая: во первых у каждого своя, а во вторых может изменить смысл сказанного на противоположный. Как в анекдоте про утверждение, усиливающее отрицание: "Ну да, сейчас!!!" (в смысле ни за что, никогда).

----------


## Alexandr

> Наш приятель на вопрос: "Ваше мнение?" обычно отвечает - "еще более такое...."


 Это Хазанов читал во времена "перестройки", легкое переиначивание.

----------


## Чебурген

> А одесский язык и отличается интонацией, которая: во первых у каждого своя, а во вторых может изменить смысл сказанного на противоположный. Как в анекдоте про утверждение, усиливающее отрицание: "Ну да, сейчас!!!" (в смысле ни за что, никогда).


  Вот она, суть одесского языка! Интонация! Наконец-то мы пришли к "моменту истины"  :smileflag:  Буквами/словами "что и как говорят у нас" никогда не объяснишь и не выразишь.

----------


## Zhemchug

Запомнилась реплика из стааарого фильма "Майор Вихрь", сказанная Ширвиндтом в эпизодической роли: "А за интонацию у нас еще не расстреливают..." Речь шла о фашистской Германии времен войны, но это - точно о нас. Пусть кто угодно говорит, что у нас коверкают язык, растягивают слова, но так *смачно* как у нас не говорят таки нигде. 
И еще: на днях отмечали юбилей Гурченко. При всех шутках о ней, ее возрасте и косметологических вопросах, она - одна из почти исчезнувшего поколения актеров, способных, передать в точности эту самую неподражаемую интонацию. Причем не в ролях, где это могло быть указано режиссером, а в бытовых зарисовках об обычных людях, с которыми ей приходилось встречаться.

----------


## Чебурген

> Пусть кто угодно говорит, что у нас коверкают язык, растягивают слова, но так *смачно* как у нас не говорят таки нигде.


  Я дико извиняюсь, не люблю выпендриваться или чем- то гордиться... Перечитал свою подпись....

----------


## Zhemchug

Так я ж именно поэтому.... А чего бы и не погордиться Беней и его создателем за одно?

----------


## Чебурген

> А чего бы и не погордиться Беней и его создателем за одно?


 "Бениной мамой" и папой заодно? Я не считаю Изю Бабеля суперталантливым писателем с литературной точки зрения, но уважаю его за "жизненные" рассказы с одесским колоритом о дореволюционных гопниках с Молдаванки  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Так глубоко я не смотрела.... 
А насчет Бениной мамы: Один мой сослуживец, интересуясь, где мой муж и узнав, что он пошел к свекрови, всегда говорил: "Что, к Бениной маме?"

----------


## Чебурген

У нас в политехе был препод, профессор, зав. кафедрой. Мешулим Бениаминович... Угадай с первого раза, куда его студенты "посылали" между собой в откровенных разговорах? Ну, а между собой мы его конено же, звали просто "Беня"  :smileflag:  Кстати, реальный жизненный случай (чиста одесский), когда его один студент обозвал Бениамином Мешулимовичем. Парень попал по крупному на экзамене....

----------


## OMF

> Вот она, суть одесского языка! Интонация! Наконец-то мы пришли к "моменту истины"  Буквами/словами "что и как говорят у нас" никогда не объяснишь и не выразишь.


 Вот-вот. Это как фраза "Абрамович не дурак. Я извиняюсь" может быть и извинением (где угодно) или оскорблением (в Одессе). Все дело в интонации...

----------


## OMF

> Вот она, суть одесского языка! Интонация! Наконец-то мы пришли к "моменту истины"  Буквами/словами "что и как говорят у нас" никогда не объяснишь и не выразишь.


 Вот-вот. Это как фраза "Абрамович не дурак. Я извиняюсь" может быть и извинением (где угодно) или оскорблением (в Одессе). Все дело в интонации...

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот-вот. Это как фраза "Абрамович не дурак. Я извиняюсь" может быть и извинением (где угодно) или оскорблением (в Одессе). Все дело в интонации...


  Речь идёт о Семёне Абрамовиче Беренбоеме? Он таки да не дурак, иначе не имел бы себе дачу на Фонтане. Но я извиняюсь, он каждый день плохо спит

----------


## Zhemchug

> У нас в политехе был препод, профессор, зав. кафедрой. Мешулим Бениаминович... Угадай с первого раза, куда его студенты "посылали" между собой в откровенных разговорах? Ну, а между собой мы его конено же, звали просто "Беня"  Кстати, реальный жизненный случай (чиста одесский), когда его один студент обозвал Бениамином Мешулимовичем. Парень попал по крупному на экзамене....


 Бедный (препод), что ж он не позаботился о благозвучности своего имени в устах студентов, как делали многие? Стал бы в миру каким-нибудь Михаилом Борисовичем и дело с концом (или без конца). 
Я тут писала в соседней ветке, как училась печатать на своей первой работе. И не на компе (1986 год), а на электрической, по-одесски картавящей "Ятрани" (буква Р западала и строчила раз по 10). Училась именно на таких именах-отчествах граждан, эмигрирующих на ист*е*рическую Родину и пытающихся предварительно обналичить "золотой заем" по решению райфинотдела. Простым смертным это тогда было "временно" запрещено. Только при экстренных обстоятельствах (смерть, эмиграция и т.д.). Школа получилась великолепная с массой казусов и анекдотических моментов. Зато теперь неплохо печатаю.

----------


## OMF

> Речь идёт о Семёне Абрамовиче Беренбоеме? Он таки да не дурак, иначе не имел бы себе дачу на Фонтане. Но я извиняюсь, он каждый день плохо спит


 Нет, это Абрамович, который жил напротив тюрьмы, а теперь - напротив своего дома

----------


## nerazborchivo

я сильно подозреваю, что эта фраза звучит, как: "Абрамович не дурак?! я извиняюсь..."

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Напомнило диалог, довольно часто происходящий между хозяйкой дома и кем-нибудь из домочадцев в одесских семьях:
> -- Что ты будешь кушать, голубцы или шейку? (набор блюд не столь важен)
> -- Или (в смысле ни то, ни другое).


 просто домочадцы несколько задумчивы...или это жлобы с прибалтики?

----------


## Zhemchug

Аналогично фразе "я сильно подозреваю" звучит фраза "я очень извиняюсь" или "я дико извиняюсь" и далее по тексту.

----------


## Zhemchug

> просто домочадцы несколько задумчивы...или это жлобы с прибалтики?


 Та шо ви такое говорите? Это обичные одесские дети и мужья, избалованные одесскими "вкусноготовящими" (определение моего ребенка) хозяйками. 
Как любила говорить одна моя престарелая знакомая: "расперла я им кишки, так шо они уже не знают, шо вибрать покушать." (Слова честно одесситки, а не Клары Новиковой).

----------


## Чебурген

> Нет, это Абрамович, который жил напротив тюрьмы, а теперь - напротив своего дома


 Речь идёт о Водопроводной, и о каком Абрамовиче вообще речь?  :smileflag:  Давайте наконец-то сделаем ударение и определимся, это отчество, или фамилия  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...избалованные одесскими "вкусноготовящими" (определение моего ребенка) хозяйками. 
> Как любила говорить одна моя престарелая знакомая: "расперла я им кишки, так шо они уже не знают, шо вибрать покушать." (Слова честно одесситки, а не Клары Новиковой).


 малой пять лет. никто не учил. всех престарелых дам она называет пожилая девушка.))) воистину, жила-была девушка. жила девушка...жила девушка...умерла, старушка!

----------


## Чебурген

> просто домочадцы несколько задумчивы...или это жлобы с прибалтики?


  Вот кого в Одессе не было, это жлобов с Прибалтики. Жлобы с Молдаванки, жлобы с Пэрэсыпи, с Бугаёвки, с Лиманчика, да с любого "раёна", на худой конец, с Бесарабии, но шоб прямо так с Прибалтики? Шо им тут делать? Тормозить? Нет, это чисто националистический поклёп на прибалтийских жлобов!



> жила-была девушка. жила девушка...жила девушка...умерла, старушка!


  Как вариант, "жила- была девушка... Сама виновата!" Но это уже не одесское, так, к слову  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

на выходных были в зоопарке. младшей три. спрашивает, скорей утверждающе.
- а тигр же красивый?
- конечно!
- а почему его все боятся?

вот оно, наше нестандартное мышление, впитаное с молоком матери и с этим необыкновенным воздухом, в котором загазованности не меньше, чем в Питере, а юмора больше, чем в портфеле у Жванецкого!

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Вот кого в Одессе не было, это жлобов с Прибалтики. Жлобы с Молдаванки, жлобы с Пэрэсыпи, с Бугаёвки, с Лиманчика, да с любого "раёна", на худой конец, с Бесарабии, но шоб прямо так с Прибалтики? Шо им тут делать? Тормозить? Нет, это чисто националистический поклёп на прибалтийских жлобов!


 за кого вы меня имеете? во мне винегрет из пяти кровей! а фраза о том, что у нас во дворе все жлобы, но такие приличные люди?! а жлобская колбаса на Привозе? жлоб это всегда было приезжий. ничего оскорбительного. мы же одесситы!

----------


## Чебурген

> жлоб это всегда было приезжий. ничего оскорбительного. мы же одесситы!


  Это наверное, ассоциативно, что в Одессе приезжие вели себя не по- одесски,а по- жлобски, отсюда и жлоб= приезжий  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

иди знай...

----------


## Чебурген

> иди знай...


 Иду. Знаю.

----------


## nerazborchivo

таки-да, это Наша фраза! ))) непроизвольно вырвалось.

----------


## Чебурген

А то!  :smileflag:

----------


## Владимир Святовец

"поцеловать замок" вот такое слышал, это когда опоздал!

----------


## Zhemchug

Точнее, когда не застал никого по искомому адресу. А, разве, нигде так больше не говорят?

----------


## Владимир Святовец

Может и говорят, но выражение вышло из уст одессита!

----------


## Moon Cat

Встретилось сегодня на форуме:
Мадам, и кто вам доктор?
я даже "услышала" с какой интонацией это было сказано

----------


## Радистка Кэт

А кому какое шо? 
А мине нема када.
Сидю куру.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А мине нема када.


 А на это я имею время. (в смысле - не дождетесь).

----------


## Чебурген

Есть более обобщающая всё вышеперечисленное фраза, которая уже неоднократно упоминалась: а оно мине нада?

----------


## VictorAnd

Буду иметь шо слушать
вроде это наше,а вообще надо пересмотреть Ликвидацию и позаписывать подобные фразы

----------


## nerazborchivo

скажи ещё, Бабеля перечитать...

----------


## Чебурген

А чем Машков или Маковецкий хуже Бабеля в данном случае? ИМХО, лучше...

----------


## Zhemchug

Да уж, когда-то говорили, что театр и литература - искусства более высокие, чем кино. А теперь пришли к тому, что киногерои интереснее литературных персонажей. Может это так и надо?

----------


## айка

> Буду иметь шо слушать
> вроде это наше,а вообще надо пересмотреть Ликвидацию и позаписывать подобные фразы


 Ага, и почитатьhttp://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ликвидация_(телесериал)
http://vecher.od.ua/vecher6028.html

----------


## Пушкин

Я за Одессу Вам рассказывать не стану,
Поехайте тудой, пошвендяйте по ней…
А шая-одессит не перестанет
Ей песни петь и восхищаться ей!

И той не «феня», то е - «музыка» с секрЭтом
Ивритномового морского языка…
Не забывая за народную примЭту,
Де руку моет, та же ловкая рука.

Вот вам пример одесского ажура – 
На бывшем Взвозе появилась чешуя,
Швендяют до прилавка фраер и профура –
То на привозе появилась скумбриЯ…

И не хвали себе моя губОнька страстно:
Це ж не ругаемся – второго слова нет,
И не подумайте чего-нибудь напрасно –
Мы говорим на Ём и  у этом весь секрЭт.

На Арнаутской, шо-то плохо я не понял,
Профуры у ряд – одна другой стройней…
У той, шо ценник, как ксива на ладонях:
Она шлемазла – будьте строже с ней.

Да! Я поклонник дЭвичьих округлостей,
Любовь дурманит крЭпче героина!
И пусть Вам не волнуют этих глупостей,
Я не умней одесского раввина…

Теперь прошу пройти до ПРИМЕЧАНИЯ,
Вам много нового предложено у букет!
На сим любезно говорю Вам ДОСВИДАНИЯ,
А Вы – у вокзал бегом, у Одессу брать билет!

----------


## nerazborchivo

> А чем Машков или Маковецкий хуже Бабеля в данном случае? ИМХО, лучше...


 Машков и Маковецкий - красавцы. а восторги по поводу Бабеля меня с младых ногтей насторживали... http://lib.rus.ec/b/215090/read

----------


## Amon_RA

> Машков и Маковецкий - красавцы. а восторги по поводу Бабеля меня с младых ногтей насторживали... http://lib.rus.ec/b/215090/read


 Ты нас посылаешь читать сентенции обиженки-Смирнова?
"Мене туда, в Ликвидацию, не позвали, поэтому все кино- гамно"? (все наверное помнят, что это последнее слово, не хочу его повторять, в Одессе произносят именно так.)
Единственное, что я должен сказать справедливости ради- то произнесение слов, на котором настаивает Смирнов *полностью* совпадает с тем, которое я знаю, помню, использую.
Ну и от себя скажу- слово "тудой" - "сюдой" они там произносят не в том контексте, в котором следует. Перестарались ))) Вообще, ошибки в фильме уже перетирались сто раз.

----------


## nerazborchivo

не вижу в чём обиженки.

----------


## Amon_RA

> не вижу в чём обиженки.


 отвечу. Хотя не собирался комментировать творчество этого творца:
1. Почитай главу Гоцман-Поцман, где в каждом слове сквозит обида, что его не взяли в сценаристы.
2. Зависть к славе Бабеля просто выплескивается из всего опуса. Поэтому он нагружает свой текст сложными оборотами речи, в которых "коагулирует" все известные ему слова из одесской речи прошлых лет, не заботясь о том, что написанное могут понят не так много людей- ну я и еще несколько, пожалуй... 
3. Думаю ему следовало бы организовать Всемирный клуб шлимазлов.

В этот клуб мог бы поступить любой швыцер, который, как и он, мог бы написать: "Я с тем жлобом не устроил разве что дуэль на обрезах только по техническим причинам"... -боялся получить по морде. (если не лень- эту фразу легко можно найти в окололитературном эссе "Крошка цахес- Бабель")

----------


## nerazborchivo

)))) лень. я эту фразу и без него секу. по-любому, Бабеля никогда не мог близко принять. Смирнов иногда "пересаливает лицом", как сказал Карцев, но в общем он мне ближе.

----------


## Чебурген

Как по мне, так Смирнов всё же "прикольнее" писал, чем Бабель со своими "заморочками" типа первойконной, но я (ИМХО)  и Бабеля за "классику" не считаю, и уж Смирнова тоже "божком одесских идиоматизмов" не хочу тут пиарить. Два одесских поца....

----------


## nerazborchivo

сто процентов!!!

----------


## ОЛ

Есть такое выражение "не швыцай",  даже на знаю, как это сказать по русски(уже думаю пару минут над этим)-не мешать, не ходить перед кем-то, как-то так, в общем не швыцай и все.
"не форси" - так говорят, если идешь на улицу зимой без шапки.

----------


## ОЛ

Синоним слова швыцай, есть еще одно швэндяться

----------


## Zhemchug

> Есть такое выражение "не швыцай",  даже на знаю, как это сказать по русски(уже думаю пару минут над этим)-не мешать, не ходить перед кем-то, как-то так, в общем не швыцай и все.
> "не форси" - так говорят, если идешь на улицу зимой без шапки.


 


> Синоним слова швыцай, есть еще одно швэндяться


 Швендяться - скорее прогуляться. Чаще имелась в виду напрасная, бесполезная поездка, прогулка. В смысле: "ну чего ты будешь туда ехать?" И еще говорили "проветриться".
А швицать - это и форсить, и хвастаться сверх меры, трепаться о том, чего не можешь сделать.

----------


## el-ka

а эти самые швыцающие - швЫцары.

----------


## Moon Cat

> а эти самые швыцающие - швЫцары.


 а вот глупый вопрос:
швыцар и швейцар ничего общего не имеют?
помню в молодости маман моего друга(коренная колоритная одесситка) говорила так про умение человека зарабатывать деньги в не зависимости от профессии:

мы проходили по Сов.Армии и она показала рукой на швейцара в гостинице по-моему Пассаж и сказала примерно так : даже швыцар  может иметь ого-го какие бабки

----------


## Zhemchug

Швицать могут и швейцары, и швейцарцы, и люди других профессий и национальностей. Но швицать - это скорее черта характера, способ жизни, который сам по себе много денег не дает. 
А вот швейцар в CCCР был действительно хлебной должностью. Через него же проходили все те, кому было "мест нет, но Вам...", все дамы не отягощенного поведения и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Есть такое выражение "не швыцай",  даже на знаю, как это сказать по русски(уже думаю пару минут над этим)-не мешать, не ходить перед кем-то, как-то так, в общем не швыцай и все.
> "не форси" - так говорят, если идешь на улицу зимой без шапки.


 Отвечаю: "швыцать"- происходит от еврейского (идиш) слова "швыц" -"потеть". Смысловой перевод этого слова- хвастаться или еще "фраериться", как говорили в нашем детстве.
Думаю, это слово довольно наглядно рисует нам такого швыцара, который так хвалится, аж потеет.

А вот слово швэндяться не синоним- оно значит "шататься" туда-сюда, прогуливаться и т.п. Мне кажется, что слово это украинского происхождения.

----------


## Zhemchug

Почему-то навеяло. Были еще очень редко употребляемые сейчас гибриды слов на русском и идиш. Типа штиньколад (штинк - "вонять", простите). Употреблялось и о плохом шоколаде и когда дразнили любителя есть его слишком много. И еще у бабушки моей была любимая ироничная поговорка-пожелание из той же оперы: "мы верим вам". С учетом того, что *верим* на идиш - нечто вроде глистов или других подобных паразитов.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Почему-то навеяло. Были еще очень редко употребляемые сейчас гибриды слов на русском и идиш. Типа штиньколад (штинк - "вонять", простите). Употреблялось и о плохом шоколаде и когда дразнили любителя есть его слишком много. И еще у бабушки моей была любимая ироничная поговорка-пожелание из той же оперы: "мы верим вам". С учетом того, что *верим* на идиш - нечто вроде глистов или других подобных паразитов.


 Бляйбн

----------


## Zhemchug

Шо це було?

----------


## Amon_RA

> Шо це було?


 точнее "глойбн" - "верим" на идыше.

----------


## Zhemchug

В том то и дело, что внешне это о вере в человека, а подтекст - пожелание мелких пакостей...

----------


## Moon Cat

Есть люди, в которых живет Бог. Есть люди, в которых живет дьявол. А есть люди, в которых живут только глисты. (Ф. Раневская)
да, великая Раневская не одесситка, но интересна ее мысль про одесситов:
В Москве можно выйти на улицу одетой, как бог даст, и никто не обратит внимания. В Одессе мои ситцевые платья вызывают повальное недоумение - это обсуждают в парикмахерских, зубных амбулаториях, трамвае, частных домах. Всех огорчает моя чудовищная "скупость" - ибо в бедность никто не верит. (1949)

----------


## Zhemchug

И еще на ту же тему:
-- Ну что я могу Вам сказать? В Вас зародилась новая жизнь.
-- Доктор, ну я все же в некотором роде мужчина.
-- А глистам, мой дорогой, собственно все равно.

----------


## ОЛ

Швыцать можно туда-сюда
Швыцать можно по кастрюлям
Швыцать можно перед кем-то
Надо уметь грамотно швыцать.
Слово одно, а смысл разный.

----------


## Пушкин

Кроме швыцать по кастрюлям (ни когда не слышал, может шмонать по кастрюлям в комуналке) у остальных  швыцать во всех фразах смысл одинаковый.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> а вот глупый вопрос:
> швыцар и швейцар ничего общего не имеют?
> ... даже швыцар может иметь ого-го какие бабки


 зависит от ударения. не стоит мешать малограмотность с одессизмами.

----------


## Zhemchug

Та шото чисто визуально не помню чтобы швейцар выглядел швицером. Наоборот, стоял себе тихо-спокойно, закрывая собой вход, как Матросов амбразуру.

----------


## Xwomen

А слово жмакать откуда появилось? 
Фраза моей бабушки, когда я на толчке примеряла новомодную юбку, когда была подростком:
- И шо ти будешь швицать в этой пожмаканной юбке?

----------


## Чебурген

> Та шото чисто визуально не помню чтобы швейцар выглядел швицером. Наоборот, стоял себе тихо-спокойно, закрывая собой вход, как Матросов амбразуру.


  Это в СССР швейцар- элитная профессия была, пуп земли, начальник землетрясения, а до революции и в цивилизованных странах- мальчик (часто великовозрастный, для "солидности") для открытия дверей с улыбкой и поклоном...
 Сколько помню из детства, в слове швейцар ударение всегда на первом слоге делалось  :smileflag: 



> А слово жмакать откуда появилось? 
> Фраза моей бабушки, когда я на толчке примеряла новомодную юбку, когда была подростком:
> - И шо ти будешь швицать в этой пожмаканной юбке?


  Наверное, от слова "жать, мять" по- украински  :smileflag:  То есть, юбка была помятая  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> зависит от ударения. не стоит мешать малограмотность с одессизмами.


   дама, говорившая эту фразу, было очень образованная -доктор, но наверное,  все дело в ударении...



> Сколько помню из детства, в слове швейцар ударение всегда на первом слоге делалось


  ... и в том, как я это услышала)))
спасибо, что помогли разобраться

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это в СССР швейцар- элитная профессия была, пуп земли, начальник землетрясения, а до революции и в цивилизованных странах- мальчик (часто великовозрастный, для "солидности") для открытия дверей с улыбкой и поклоном...
>  Сколько помню из детства, в слове *швейцар ударение всегда на первом слоге делалось*


 Может, когда речь шла о Михаиле Швейцере? 




> Наверное, от слова "жать, мять" по- украински  То есть, юбка была помятая


 А "пожмаканый" говорили и о жатой ткани (шелковой или х/б жатке). Вещи из нее не требуют глажки и изначально выглядят несколько неопрятными, во всяком случае на взгляд наших бабушек, привыкших все утюжить и отпаривать пудовыми утюгами. Хотя и нарядную одежду из нее шьют.

----------


## Чебурген

Каюсь, не знал фамилию режиссёра "Золотого телёнка". Но я не о нём... Я о "касте неприкасаемых", при этом "неприкасаемые"- может иметь два совершенно противоположных значения. Я о швЕйцарах в ливрЕях и с фуражками (ну, это если совсем по- крутому, а так, статус уровня уборщицы и посудомойщицы).

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну как только от человека начинает хоть что-нибудь зависеть - его поведение меняется до неузнаваемости. И, к сожалению, не только в Одессе. Так у моего сослуживца теща была кассиром в покойном "Золотом ключике" на Дерибасовской. В результате у семьи был блат везде, где только возможно. Коробка конфет всегда и везде была и пропуском, и валютой.

----------


## mlch

Ну скажите, где, кроме как у НАС, можно такую надпись увидеть?  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Да, популярная в своё время надпись "Во дворе туалета нет" меркнет....  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Дааа, во времена рождения надписей про туалет  и про то, что он "здесь счассс буит" не было кодовых замков на воротах. И "бахкать" было можно... Вот так же закрыли и двор, где я выросла. А так иногда хочется поехать туда и еще раз увидеть, где все начиналось... Правда дочку свою лет в 10 успела сводить в еще не запертый наглухо двор. Но сейчас как-то не принято ностальгировать искренне. Звезды табунами снимают фильмы о дворах и городах своего детства. В том числе и об Одессе. Но как-то так все "постановочно" выглядит: где надо - расплачется, где надо - встретит старую соседку. Понятно, что это - издержки жанра, но не трогает совсем.

----------


## arial0072

А было ещё очень распространённое выражение(да не сочтите за нецензурщину)  - _Поц, мама дома?_ Или ещё - _Оцим поцим сороГвосемь!_ 
Что в переводе с одесского на "великобританский" означало: _Сэр, вы меня удивляете?_

----------


## Чебурген

> _Оцим поцим сороГвосемь!_


  Мне помнится версия "оцен поцен", но это не суть важно  :smileflag: 
 Мама однокурсника говорила: наш домашний телефон 25-36-...8 очень легко запомнить: пятью-пять двадцать пять, шестью шесть тридцать шесть, оцен поцен- ...восемь (но не сорок восемь)  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Прошу прощения за внедрение в столь интеллектуальный спор, но не сорок восемь, а двадцать восемь, потому как там еще и продолжение есть: "оцем поцем - двадцать восемь и четыре - тридцать два."

----------


## arial0072

> Мне помнится версия "оцен поцен", но это не суть важно 
>  Мама однокурсника говорила: наш домашний телефон 25-36-...8 очень легко запомнить: пятью-пять двадцать пять, шестью шесть тридцать шесть, оцен поцен- ...восемь (но не сорок восемь)


 Именно так и именно СОРО*Г*ВОСЕМЬ, говорили мои еврейские друзья разъехавшиеся по всему миру. 
Допускаю варианты...

----------


## Пушкин

Как-то на Сансет бульвар, угол Бугаёвки
Около полуночи, перед январём,
Заявился, протрезвев опосля маёвки,
В белых пейсах Дед Мороз, с вот таким  мешком...
-
Оц-тоц, Новый Год навестил Одессу!
Оц-тоц, наливай! Перберцуца-ца
Оц-тоц, заходи к нам бэз политесу,
Оц-тоц, приседай возле холодца... 
-
Расскажи нам, Деда, как,
во Владивостоке,
С Одесситами встречать начал Новый Год?
Не замёрз ли в Сиднее? Как дела в Бангкоке?
Помнит, как рубить форшмак, тамошний народ?
-
Что ж так скоро, дедушка, ты засобирался?
Понимаем, ждут тебя Лондон и Нью-Йорк...
Там ведь тоже -- Одессит и туда подался.
Раз -- такой вот оборот, подставляй мешок:
-
Оц-тоц, первертоц, бабушкам -- компота! 
Оц-тоц, первертоц, барышням -- цветов! 
Оц-тоц, доброй вам, мужики, охоты! 
А всем, кого я позабыл,- общий мазл тов!

----------


## RBG

> Именно так и именно СОРО*Г*ВОСЕМЬ, говорили мои еврейские друзья разъехавшиеся по всему миру. 
> Допускаю варианты...


 Как-то вышло, что именно из-за этой фразы мне захотелось вставить свои 5 копеек. Соседка в коммуне так и говорила " оцен-поцен двадцать восемь". А ещё прикольное выражение " стой там - иди сюда"

----------


## Зимняя

> А ещё прикольное выражение " стой там - иди сюда"


  вот это самое "стой иди сюда" - не может никто вообще понять. как-то до меня в Питере докопались, ну как же можно одновременно стоять и идти сюда))

----------


## Izida

а у нас еще говорили швендять или швендядь это тоже что и швыцать, употреблялось в разных вариантах фраз

----------


## Чебурген

Как по мне, самый подходящий современный "синоним"- "тусоваться"  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

как по мне "швыцать" это типа -понтоваться, а "швендать"- шастать,тусить,гулять.

----------


## Чебурген

> как по мне "швыцать" это типа -понтоваться, а "швендать"- шастать,тусить,гулять.


 О! Правильно замеченные "нюансы". Поддерживаю.

----------


## So fia

> а у нас еще говорили швендять или швендядь это тоже что и швыцать, употреблялось в разных вариантах фраз


 вариант-,,ну где ты швэндяешься,,

----------


## Amon_RA

по-моему в посте #3165 уже все точки поставлены)))

----------


## Пушкин

> по-моему в посте #3165 уже все точки поставлены)))


  Это ви шо? постом швыцаете? Мушел какбак, нашли чем швыцать))))

----------


## So fia

таки да...

вспомнилось... лето...разговор сотрудницы по телефону...
-вода была...как булён( в смысле бульон ,горячая)...

из детства
-иди кушать...такое харошее пире получилось...(пюре картофельное)

----------


## Чебурген

> -вода была...как булён( в смысле бульон ,горячая)...
> 
> из детства
> -иди кушать...такое харошее пире получилось...(пюре картофельное)


  Про "булён" ("билён") уже было, а за "пире" спасибо, что напомнили  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

у нас говорили "пэрэ"
вспомнилось еще- "переверинулса" , "пригаешь"

----------


## Чебурген

> у нас говорили "пэрэ"
> вспомнилось еще- "переверинулса" , "пригаешь"


 "Пэрэ"- чем-то украёнскую стирку напоминает, а не блюдо из картошки 
Переверинулс*а*= опрокинулс*А*, пригаешь= гоцаешь

----------


## Zanna

а слово "раздрухаться" - из "одесских"?

----------


## OMF

> а слово "раздрухаться" - из "одесских"?


 Этого не знаю, но "раздреканый" = "разобранный, разваленный" - знаю.

----------


## So fia

а рибка уже была? --рыба,рыбка

рызэтка--розетка

карзына--корзина

рызынка--резинка

карабиль--корабль..ну и 

рубиль--рубль

это так навскидку...в детстве очень нравилось...у нас даже игра такая была кто больше слов вспомнит...

и ещё..не знаю одесское ли , но услышано от одесситки
про ремонт
-так харашо стены  любастером помазаны (т.е. алебастром ,гипсом)

----------


## Чебурген

> а рибка уже была? --рыба,рыбка
> 
> рызэтка--розетка
> 
> карзына--корзина
> 
> рызынка--резинка
> 
> карабиль--корабль..ну и 
> ...


 Это одесситы так над "ихней мовой" прикалывались".

----------


## Чебурген

У нас друая игра была, в "прикольные слова":
Галстук- краватка,
Зонтик- парасолька,
Сковорода- патЭльня (Шо бы ГрЫгорЫй Сковорода сказав бы (сорри, промовыв)?)
Ну и т. д. 
Не буду "усугублять",  а то найдутся, кто на меня обидится за "мову"...

----------


## So fia

> Это одесситы так над "ихней мовой" прикалывались".


 
мои знакомые одесситы ТАК по жизни говорили...причём всё время...а мы (дети)--именно прикалывались над взрослыми...глупые были потому что...

----------


## Чебурген

> Этого не знаю, но "раздреканый" = "разобранный, разваленный" - знаю.


 Дрэк= подделка (низкокачественный товар).

----------


## Чебурген

> мои знакомые одесситы ТАК по жизни говорили...причём всё время...


 Это к вопросу о "дЭржавной мове", который в данной теме несколько неуместен....

----------


## Zanna

> Этого не знаю


  "прийти в себя после сна".... многие говорят, что такого слова нет, но у нас в семье так говорили...

----------


## Zanna

> это так навскидку...в детстве очень нравилось...у нас даже игра такая была кто больше слов вспомнит...


  да да))) "как будет по-украински *карманник* или *насильник*?"))

----------


## Safarov

> да да))) "как будет по-украински *карманник* или *насильник*?"))


 кишеньковий злодій  та гвалтівник . Чего-то не смешно.

----------


## OMF

> Дрэк= подделка (низкокачественный товар).


 Вообще-то, это физиологическое . Наиболее точно будет, ИМХО, "раздолбанный" (во всех смыслах).

----------


## Zanna

> гвалтівник . Чего-то не смешно.


  пісюнковий злодій
а нам было смешно :smileflag:

----------


## So fia

> Дрэк= подделка (низкокачественный товар).


 


> Вообще-то, это физиологическое . Наиболее точно будет, ИМХО, "раздолбанный" (во всех смыслах).


 ,,повидло,, то есть

----------


## RBG

Ещё одна фраза произвела на меня впечатление лет 30 назад . " Не берите дурное в голову, а тяжёлое в руки". У этой же фразы был второй вариант, но менее приличный.

----------


## Чебурген

> пісюнковий злодій
> а нам было смешно


 Вы ещё про Кащея Бессмертного- Чахлыка Невмырущего вспомните

----------


## Чебурген

> Ещё одна фраза произвела на меня впечатление лет 30 назад . " *Не берите дурное в голову*, а тяжёлое в руки". У этой же фразы *был второй вариант, но менее приличный*.


 "Вариант" первой частью фразы "ограничивался", да?

----------


## So fia

вспомнилось

покупка обуви...
--ну что, как туфли?

--нога спит...

у нас дома  это очень ходовая фраза для обуви

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вы ещё про Кащея Бессмертного- Чахлыка Невмырущего вспомните


 А Змей Горыныч - Зміюка Вогнепал... И еще случайно услышала отрывок фразы о взрыве какого-то тоннеля: "тоннель пустився у повітря". Горе -а смешно.

----------


## Чебурген

> И еще случайно услышала отрывок фразы о взрыве какого-то тоннеля: "тоннель *пустився у повітря*". Горе -а смешно.


 "Взлетел на воздух"...  "Элементарно, Ватсон" Слова дедушки (маминого дяди): тот Керченский десант- это был полный кадухес половине наших,- для меня более убедительны и "цепляют"... Про то, как говорил дедушка, я тут уже упоминал, а остальное... Это просто эмоции старших, которые я пытаюсь передать в своих воспоминаниях...

----------


## Alexandr

> А Змей Горыныч - Зміюка Вогнепал...


 Это от безграмотности. Происхождение-то от воеводы Змея и реки Горина (древняя русь).

----------


## RBG

> "Вариант" первой частью фразы "ограничивался", да?


 Нет, был совет, куда брать тяжёлое вместо головы, но не в руки

----------


## So fia

> Нет, был совет, куда *брать*тяжёлое вместо головы, но не в руки


 вариант--складывать тяжёлое...туда же

----------


## Чебурген

> Нет, был совет, куда брать тяжёлое вместо головы, но не в руки


 Как всё запутанно... В Одессе с её "штучками" должно быть проще...  :smileflag:

----------


## Люблю Мартини

у меня мама говорит, когда надо что-то сделать быстро - у ну сделай это по системе бикицер. А в Ликвидации они говорили - бикицером... ) жаль, редкое уже слово...

----------


## Zhemchug

А "бикицером" - неправильно. Папа мой любил старый анекдот: 
Идет партсобрание. Докладчик битый час изобличает своих сотрудников: Иванов - вор, Петров - вор и взяточник и далее по списку. Кто-то из президиума наклоняется к нему и шепчет: "бикицер", мол закругляйся, домой пора. А он выдает: "Да, вот и Бикицер - тоже отъявленный вор!!!"

----------


## Voland

> Это от безграмотности. Происхождение-то от воеводы Змея и реки Горина (древняя русь).


  Есть другая версия...Гора - место в Киеве, где жили князья и бояре, а Змей Горыныч - прозвище одного из бояр...по одной из версий, Тугарина.

----------


## Voland

Мои бабки говорили - мнясо  :smileflag: 
Я и сейчас прикалываюсь...это не мясо, это мнясо)))

----------


## nerazborchivo

смачный персик или смачно дал пендаля. и ещё "вы слышите мой новый одеколон?".

----------


## Nais

Начну с предыстории. Моя подруга, назовем ее Маша, очень общительный человек и для нее сидеть на одном месте было невыносимым занятием, поэтому застать ее дома было очень сложно. .Так вот, ее бабушка(царство ей небесное) , чистокровная еврейка с ул. Куйбышева(кажется правильно?), та, что возле Привоза,  на вопрос: "Маша дома?" часто отвечала: "Э! Маша - чистое серебро, ее нигогда нет дома!"
Вообще очень сожалею, что в свое время не записывала все те перлы, которые она выдовала, нет, правильно наверно сказать -не "выдавала", она просто так разговаривала.

----------


## Alexandr

> Есть другая версия...Гора - место в Киеве, где жили князья и бояре, а Змей Горыныч - прозвище одного из бояр...по одной из версий, Тугарина.


 По любому не "Зміюка Вогнепал".  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> смачный персик или смачно дал пендаля. и ещё "вы слышите мой новый одеколон?".


 А еще: "Мадам....., Ви не слышите, шо у вас мясо(риба) горит?"

Это когда варили на примусах на площадках, верандах и т.д. И запахи распространялись быстро по всей округе.

----------


## Alexandr

> А еще: "Мадам....., Ви не слышите, шо у вас мясо(риба) горит?"
> 
> Это когда варили на примусах на площадках, верандах и т.д. И запахи распространялись быстро по всей округе.


 Можно подумать, что в старых дворах не слышно, что соседи картошку жарят.  :smileflag:  Хоть металопластик, хоть вакум на окнах.

----------


## Zhemchug

Я Вам больше скажу. У моей соседки в хруще кухня вынесена на балкон первого этажа. А все, что она готовит почему-то обязательно сгорает до гари. Так "слышно так", что хоть из дому беги. Причем дама довольно почтенного возраста: две дочери уже замужем. А она так и не научилась "не гореть еду".

----------


## Jo

пинжак приталЁный ))

----------


## A_P

> у меня мама говорит, когда надо что-то сделать быстро - у ну сделай это по системе бикицер. А в Ликвидации они говорили - бикицером... ) жаль, редкое уже слово...


 или еще по-бикицеру сделать что-нибудь  :smileflag:

----------


## A_P

а вот если чай плохо заварен  - это пишарц (моча).

----------


## Zhemchug

У моего мужа дед пишерцем называл недостаточно горячий чай.

----------


## A_P

> У моего мужа дед пишерцем называл недостаточно горячий чай.


 Ну конечно, он и не горячий, и заварка старая  - вот это настоящий пишарц  :smileflag: . Жванецкий тоже  употреблял это слово абсолютно в этом контексте в своем монологе  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

такой чай у нас называли "Изины писи"

----------


## Moon Cat

> такой чай у нас называли "Изины писи"


 Или писи сиротки Аси)))

----------


## Чебурген

> такой чай у нас называли "Изины писи"


  Как вариант "писи сиротки Песи"...
*Moon Cat*, почти одновременно, с небольшим различием в именах  :smileflag:

----------


## Zanna

> Или писи сиротки Аси)))


  это же слова Петросяна?  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

иногда дед выдавал диагноз: "пердюмонокль плавно переходящий в пердихайс"

----------


## vieanna

Или писи сиротки Хаси)))

----------


## Amon_RA

Ну, в пышарце, я смотрю вы разбираетесь.

А вот эта фраза:



> пинжак приталЁный ))


 
Это точно не из одесского лексикона... я так думаю, это Петросян так разговаривает с новыми русскими бабками на им одним понятном языке.

----------


## Moon Cat

> это же слова Петросяна?


 Нет, боже упаси...
первый раз услышала эту шутку в Одессе году так в 80-м  от местного жителя
к нему в гости приехала родственница из Москвы на оздоровление - 
балеринка, худая и синяя и звали ее Ася
так он про чай так говорил

а Петросяна я на дух не переношу, а не что его "шутки" повторять :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

аналог бебехов - мотлохи.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Нет, боже упаси... а Петросяна я на дух не переношу, а не что его "шутки" повторять


 Вот ни от кого не слышала, чтобы нравилось то, что он делает (говорит), а человек "не слазит" со всех экранов. Или это у меня вкус такой?

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот ни от кого не слышала, чтобы нравилось то, что он делает (говорит), а человек "не слазит" со всех экранов. Или это у меня вкус такой?


 Так не с одесских же экранов, а с российских  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну шо на нас льется с одесских экранов - то отдельная пестня. А развлекаловка по Украине в большинстве случаев по любому российская, только просроченная: те же Огоньки и им подобное за пару лет назад.

----------


## W.Goose

> У моего мужа дед пишерцем называл недостаточно горячий чай.


 "ПИШАРЦ" - йо!!!!!!!
забытое с детства определение.
!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Чебурген

А мне чего- то за "Два бойца" вспомнилось. Марк Бернес- он же ни разу не одессит. Но как он говорил в том кине! Это же песня! Причём, без единого одесского жаргонизма, типа бикицер или халоймес  :smileflag:  Да, конечно, многое в его "речи" можно оспорить (как и у Гоцмана  :smileflag: ), но красиво

----------


## Moon Cat

> "ПИШАРЦ" - йо!!!!!!!
> забытое с детства определение.
> !!!!!!!!!


 и шо, в Эйлате так не говорят?
я была в Акабе и то ветром в уши заносило

----------


## Moon Cat

> А мне чего- то за "Два бойца" вспомнилось. Марк Бернес- он же ни разу не одессит. Но как он говорил в том кине! Это же песня! Причём, без единого одесского жаргонизма, типа бикицер или халоймес  Да, конечно, многое в его "речи" можно оспорить (как и у Гоцмана ), но красиво


 а может это просто шарм Бернеса, вместо одесского шарма? :smileflag:

----------


## RBG

Еще вариант "прикоцанный" в смысле "в крутом прикиде"

----------


## W.Goose

> и шо, в Эйлате так не говорят?
> я была в Акабе и то ветром в уши заносило


 не отложилось в ухах и мозге.
(((((
хотя все возможно

----------


## Moon Cat

> Еще вариант "прикоцанный" в смысле "в крутом прикиде"


 осмелюсь предположить, что "прикоцанный" - антоним "покоцанный" :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> а может это просто шарм Бернеса, вместо одесского шарма?


  В "Истребителях" и в "Большой жизни" не было одесского шарма, но шарм Бернеса был  :smileflag:  Просто талантливый человек, искусство перевоплощения. Так же, как у Машкова, Маковецкого, ИМХО.

----------


## W.Goose

> А мне чего- то за "Два бойца" вспомнилось. Марк Бернес- он же ни разу не одессит. Но как он говорил в том кине! Это же песня! Причём, без единого одесского жаргонизма, типа бикицер или халоймес  Да, конечно, многое в его "речи" можно оспорить (как и у Гоцмана ), но красиво


 насколько я помню киношную разговорность 30-х годов портило только буква "Э" в названии города. ну и отсутствие заимствования других языков.

фильмы 30-х -40-х годов где была привязка к Одессе в большинстве своем отталкивались не на жаргонизмах, а на известном на тот момент творчестве Л.О. Утесова.
Сравните речитатиы Утесова в записи "Гоп со смыком" и речь Николая Крючкова в фильме "Котовский".
(роль жигана, а не помошника Григория Ивановича).

----------


## W.Goose

> В "Истребителях" и в "Большой жизни" не было одесского шарма, но шарм Бернеса был  Просто талантливый человек, искусство перевоплощения. Так же, как у Машкова, Маковецкого, ИМХО.


 великий актер.
что тут говорить.

----------


## Zhemchug

> насколько я помню киношную разговорность 30-х годов портило только буква "Э" в названии города. ну и отсутствие заимствования других языков.
> 
> фильмы 30-х -40-х годов где была привязка к Одессе в большинстве своем отталкивались не на жаргонизмах, а на известном на тот момент творчестве Л.О. Утесова.
> Сравните речитатиы Утесова в записи "Гоп со смыком" и речь Николая Крючкова в фильме "Котовский".
> (роль жигана, а не помошника Григория Ивановича).


 А шо Григорий Иванович таки ни разу не был жиганом?  Сомневаюсь я однако. Это потом нас учили, шо мух отдельно - суп отдельно. А в реальности не такое большое расстояние было между товарищами, пришедшими с каторги во власть и теми, кто там сидел при любой власти.

----------


## W.Goose

> А шо Григорий Иванович таки ни разу не был жиганом?  Сомневаюсь я однако. Это потом нас учили, шо мух отдельно - суп отдельно. А в реальности не такое большое расстояние было между товарищами, пришедшими с каторги во власть и теми, кто там сидел при любой власти.


 я не за то кто кем был и что еще там где.

разговор за речь киногероев, которые по желанию режиссеров были привязаны к городу Одесса.
т.е. режиссер ставил задачу показать героя так, что бы у зрителя без лишних спроси являлось твердое убеждение откуда сей персонаж.

Показать одесский разговор - на тот момент было равнозначно показать разговор сценические реплики  Утесова.
ибо более популярного певца/актера , родом из Одессы и разрешенного, на тот момент не было.

----------


## Чебурген

> ибо более популярного певца/актера , *родом из Одессы и разрешенного*, на тот момент не было.


  Ну да, не Петра же Лещенко популяризировать  :smileflag:  Потом правда, у Утёсова появился "одесский конкурент", его же протеже Миша Попандопуло в "Свадьбе в Малиновке"  :smileflag:  За Попандопуло ни разу не сказано, шо он с Одессы, но всем было понятно  :smileflag: 
 Ну и как не вспомнить Бубу Касторского с его "Я одессит, я из Одессы, здрастье", хотя Борис Сичкин родом из Киева.

----------


## Zhemchug

А Водяной - протеже Утесова? Не знала. Он же вроде бы из труппы Львовской оперетты, как и основной костяк Одесской оперетты 50-х годов?

----------


## Alexandr

> откуда сей персонаж.


 Молдавские степи, гоп-стопщик по крупному.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Ходили такие слухи, что дядя Лёдя творческий "крёстный папа" Водяного. Да и "девичьи" фамилии у них похожи Вайсбейн и Вассерман  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Какой же *крестный* при таких *девичьих* фамилиях? Скорее уж обрезание у одного раввина, что вряд ли.

----------


## Чебурген

Термин "крёстный отец" с христианским обрядом крещения мало общего имеет  :smileflag:  Зато они же оба- наши люди!  :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> у нас говорили "пэрэ"
> вспомнилось еще- "переверинулса" , "пригаешь"


 В моей школе завуч, - преподаватель русского языка и литературы говорила: _ рИба_ и _комарИ._  :smileflag: 



> а рибка уже была? --рыба,рыбка
> 
> рызэтка--розетка
> 
> карзына--корзина
> 
> рызынка--резинка
> 
> карабиль--корабль..ну и 
> ...


 Оттуда же *Видимамагнитофон* - видеомагнитофон.

----------


## simulacres

Тока шо звонили бабуля из белараши, поздравляет: бла-бла-бла, я тут фаршированную рИбу приготовила, а ты на югах, и кто эту рИбу теперь есть будет, я же все сама не съем. И акцент такой у нее - одесский. Я ей: ба, а шо это ты с одесским акцентом говоришь, а она: а шо я зря пол жИзни рядом с тетей Гасей прожила, ее папа тоже говорил, что мы скрИваем свое происхоЖДение. 
В общем, порадовала меня бабулечка, а одесский говор живет и вне одессы)

----------


## el-ka

"четверьг"

----------


## simulacres

> "четверьг"


  классика. еще бурьяк и свЁкьла

----------


## W.Goose

> Ну да, не Петра же Лещенко популяризировать  Потом правда, у Утёсова появился "одесский конкурент", его же протеже Миша Попандопуло в "Свадьбе в Малиновке"  За Попандопуло ни разу не сказано, шо он с Одессы, но всем было понятно 
>  Ну и как не вспомнить Бубу Касторского с его "Я одессит, я из Одессы, здрастье", хотя Борис Сичкин родом из Киева.


 ну в том же фильме ("Свадьба в Малиновке") он недвусмысленно пел куплеты :
".....Картина ясная, Одесса красная
И мне с Одессой той не по пути" (с)

начало не помню....
на мой взгляд и фильм и к (что более важно) куплеты не врезались в память, потому что были написаны и спеты в "незапоминающейся" манере.
не было традиционных наигрышей скрипки а-ля 7,40 и "Во Жмеринку поедет"....чем воспользовался Кеосаян в первой серии неуловимых (вспомните под какой наигрыш гулеванили бурнаши ....)
а Борис Сичкин написал мемуары под общим названием "Я одессит, я из Одессы, здрасьте!"
первично вышли в Нью-Йорке - потом перездавались, даже и на русском языке.
но это все потом.................50-е...........и дальше

Это я написал к тому, что Одесса для подавляющего большинства советских людей того времени (выход к/ф "Два Бойца") олицетворялась с именем Леонида Осиповича Утесова.
и в кинематографии никто не мог  предположить, что одессит может разговаривать, отвечать на реплики, шутить и вообще быть несколько другим , чем Утесов.

ЗЫ. если кому интересно, могу сбросить в МП-3 формате куплеты в исполнеии М. Водяного, где то конца 60-х, начала 70-х годов.

----------


## W.Goose

а в угоду туристам продается великолепный МП-3 сборник Л.О. Утесова, из двух дисков, на котором , по сути, представлена самая большая коллекция песен в его исполнении.
я собирал по кусочкам все это и не один год........а потом просто увидел и купил.

----------


## Zhemchug

> ну в том же фильме ("Свадьба в Малиновке") он недвусмысленно пел куплеты :
> ".....Картина ясная, Одесса красная
> И мне с Одессой той не по пути" (с)...


 Так это ж пел осуждаемый "чуждый элемент"... Если не ошибаюсь, Попандопуло в фильме  - отрицательный персонаж. А в нашем кино (театре, литературе) множество самых здравых мыслей "вкладывалось в уста" отрицательных персонажей, чтобы быть опровергнутыми "правильным" положительным героем - истиной в последней инстанции. Сколько красноречия потрачено на изобличение явлений, "чуждых" советскому человеку и советской действительности явлений. И все, как оказалось, впустую...

----------


## Чебурген

Ну хоть Аркаша Дзюбин- положительный персонаж  :smileflag:  Кстати, мне чего-то кажется, что Леонида Осиповича в Одессе любили не за его "одесский разговорный", которого особенно и не было, был неповторимый обаятельный тембр голоса (как и у Бернеса), а за его песни "за Одессу".

----------


## Zhemchug

Говорят, что когда понимаешь, за что любишь, то это уже не любовь. И одесский разговорный, и тембр голоса, и песни за Одессу, и чувство сопричастности хотя бы по месту рождения к несомненно выдающемуся, на редкость талантливому одесситу, певцу, человеку - все это составляющие тех чувств, которые к нему испытывали многие поколения наших бывших и нынешних соотечественников.

----------


## Чебурген

> *Говорят, что когда понимаешь, за что любишь, то это уже не любовь*. И одесский разговорный, и тембр голоса, и песни за Одессу, и чувство сопричастности хотя бы по месту рождения к несомненно выдающемуся, на редкость талантливому одесситу, певцу, человеку - *все это составляющие тех чувств, которые к нему испытывали многие поколения* наших бывших и нынешних соотечественников.


 "Патроны" в "плюсомёте" закончились...

----------


## Zhemchug

Спасибо. Одно время часто бывала в Треугольном переулке. Так там пару домов реально спорили за право считаться местом рождения Утесова.
А Бернес, кажется, из Нежина...

----------


## Alexandr

> Ну хоть Аркаша Дзюбин- положительный персонаж  Кстати, мне чего-то кажется, что Леонида Осиповича в Одессе любили не за его "одесский разговорный", которого особенно и не было, был неповторимый обаятельный тембр голоса (как и у Бернеса), а за его песни "за Одессу".


 Его очень любили за выступления в кабаке, где таксисты со Средней отдыхали, сначала.  :smileflag:  Потом уже дальше он петь стал. Если кто интересуется за Утесова, пусть старых таксистов поспрашивает, они еще помнят рассказы старших товарищей.

----------


## Чебурген

> Его очень любили за выступления в кабаке, где таксисты со Средней отдыхали, сначала.  Потом уже дальше он петь стал. *Если кто интересуется за Утесова, пусть старых таксистов поспрашивает*, они еще помнят рассказы старших товарищей.


 

Зато меня любят таксисты
И пьяного возят домой.
Душа так поёт, когда улицы чисты
И светится город родной,
Душа так поёт, когда улицы чисты
И светится город родной. (с) Проф. Лебединский
Сорри, оффтоп, навеяло  :smileflag:

----------


## Старая яхна

Из сегодняшнего разговора с бывшим соседом - ныне американцем: "Смотри за собой"- в смысле "береги себя, следи за своим здоровьем". По-моему это НАШЕ...

----------


## Чебурген

> Из сегодняшнего разговора с бывшим соседом - ныне американцем: "Смотри за собой"- в смысле "береги себя, следи за своим здоровьем". По-моему это НАШЕ...


 Я прошлым летом (уже позапрошлым  :smileflag: ) общался с отцом мужа племянницы жены (во, как загнул  :smileflag: ) Дядька под 60-т, из Австралии приехал погостить, но наш, "одесский"  :smileflag: , бодрый такой, обижался, если к нему на вы обращались, только по имени и на ты, и постоянно говорил "кайфово" и "прикольно"  :smileflag:  Где он в своей Австралии этих слов набрался?...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Его очень любили за выступления в кабаке, где таксисты *со Средней* отдыхали, сначала.  Потом уже дальше он петь стал. Если кто интересуется за Утесова, пусть старых таксистов поспрашивает, они еще помнят рассказы старших товарищей.


 Кажется, писала уже, о восприятии приезжими наших оборотов речи... Явно приезжий парень в маршрутке передает водителю деньги со словами: "Я не знаю, что это значит, но просили предать средний на задний или задний на средний...." Имелось в виду открыть заднюю дверь на остановке "Средняя".

----------


## Чебурген

> Явно приезжий парень в маршрутке передает водителю деньги со словами: "*Я не знаю, что это значит, но просили предать средний на задний или задний на средний....*" Имелось в виду открыть заднюю дверь на остановке "Средняя".


 Месье джентельмен, бл....

----------


## Amon_RA

> Кажется, писала уже, о восприятии приезжими наших оборотов речи... Явно приезжий парень в маршрутке передает водителю деньги со словами: "Я не знаю, что это значит, но просили предать средний на задний или задний на средний...." Имелось в виду открыть заднюю дверь на остановке "Средняя".


 Я не знаю, о чем вы тут говорите, но ехать надо.

----------


## nerazborchivo

ой, не морочьте голову!!!

----------


## Zhemchug

А спину? (был такой "интеллигэнтный" вариант всем известного выражения)...

----------


## W.Goose

> Так это ж пел осуждаемый "чуждый элемент"... Если не ошибаюсь, Попандопуло в фильме  - отрицательный персонаж. А в нашем кино (театре, литературе) множество самых здравых мыслей "вкладывалось в уста" отрицательных персонажей, чтобы быть опровергнутыми "правильным" положительным героем - истиной в последней инстанции. Сколько красноречия потрачено на изобличение явлений, "чуждых" советскому человеку и советской действительности явлений. И все, как оказалось, впустую...


 таки да. Элемент хоть и чуждый.......но чертовски обаятельный.
По моему скромному разумению в ТЕХ фильмах и был тот самый талант.......откровенно чуждый и отрицательный персонаж, благодаря талантливой игре актеров и таланту режиссера становился......ну неимоверно притягательным.

Ну вот езще - с детста:

У кеосаяна в его Неуловимых...
Штабс-капитан Овечкин в исполне6нии Джигарханяна......враг всего советского...но ведь прелестен.
А романс "Русское поле" в исполнее Л. Ивашова (поручик Перов).... потрясающая песня в исполнеии "классового врага"......и это в 60-х.........


Да - посмотрел вчера к/ф "Котовский" (старый).

даже жиган в исполнеии Крючкова (отрицательный персонаж), смягчая гласные ("и" вместо "ы" к примеру), в названии города упорно употребляет "Э".
Что делают (упорно) и другие персонажи.


Вопрос:

Фильм вышел на экраны в 1942-м году.
Дейстиве происходит в 20-х годах 20-го века.
Возможно ли, что в 20-х годах в разговорном языке название города считалось нормальным произносить через "Э", при смягчении остальных гласных?

если это так - то тогда все становится на своим места, и "ОдЭсса" Бернеса - не киноляп, а абсолютно нормальный прононс для того времени........

может бьыть кто то у кого то может спросить?

----------


## Это я

Вспомнилось.В Херсоне вызвала такси.Приехал такой колоритный дядя.Я ему минут через пять говорю"Не ну вы совсем на Херсонца не похожи,вы такой чист одесский дядя",на что он мне с восторгом  ответил:ой,я ж наполовину еврей!

----------


## Пушкин

Марк Берне(Э)с не одессит и исполнил песню в своей манере. Моё мнение такое - Э в Одессе появлялось всякий раз когда  иностранцы или люди привыкшие говорить на другом языке коверкали русские слова. Одесский язык всегда был живым и изменялся со временем, из различных языков он впитывал не только разные измы, но и манеру общения, подачи фраз и т.д. Но в любом случае "Одесса - Одессой остаётся", как в песни поётся и без всяких Э и с двумя буквами С. Ухо одессита всегда резало и будет продолжать резать Э. Мне лично режет когда, допустим, когда я слушаю журналиста Розова или вот Митрополит Кирилл и его прекрасная речь в Оперном театре, но когда он всякий раз произносил ОдЭсса - ох...

----------


## W.Goose

к сожалению мы не имеем машины времени, что бы услышать разговор в ресторации..............ну где то году этак в 1913-м или к примеру году этак в 1920-м.

остается\ только предполагать............

----------


## Пушкин

> к сожалению мы не имеем машины времени, что бы услышать разговор в ресторации..............ну где то году этак в 1913-м или к примеру году этак в 1920-м.
> 
> остается\ только предполагать............


  Зато есть записи начала века и фильмы двадцатых годов.

----------


## W.Goose

так и я за что!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


там "Э" - как здрасьте!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

с чего и написал чуть раньше!!!!! у кого есть родственник, знакомый, знакомый родственника и т.д.

который был молод в 20-х- 30-х годах  двадцатого века!!!!!!!!!!
ЗЫ. фильмы 20-х годов "немые". там произношения НЕ СЛЫШНО!

----------


## Пушкин

Есть фильм об Одессе - 25 года выпуска (разве вы не в курсе) - там всё четко слышно, да и с родственниками своими, давно покойными, вдоволь на общался и расспросил. За рЭчь можно говорить сколько угодно, но вот Одесса - без всяких Э.

----------


## A_P

> Есть фильм об Одессе - 25 года выпуска (разве вы не в курсе) - там всё четко слышно, да и с родственниками своими, давно покойными, вдоволь на общался и расспросил. За рЭчь можно говорить сколько угодно, но вот Одесса - без всяких Э.


 Конечно, ОдЕсса без всяких там Э.  А вот мЭтр, тЭрмомЭтр - это так говорили у нас старые одесситы   :smileflag:

----------


## Это я

> Конечно, ОдЕсса без всяких там Э.  А вот мЭтр, тЭрмомЭтр - это так говорили у нас старые одесситы


 ГазЭта.А мне вот интересно у ниЯ(в смыле у неё) И сасиськи(в смысле сосиски) -это только моя бабушка так говорила или ещё кто-то?

----------


## vieanna

еще мЫска и фруктА

----------


## A_P

> ГазЭта.А мне вот интересно у ниЯ(в смыле у неё) И сасиськи(в смысле сосиски) -это только моя бабушка так говорила или ещё кто-то?


  АААА (это я так кричу от восторга). Просто не вспомнила сразу, хотя  крутилось в голове еще что-то, что меня в детстве страшно забавляло  :smileflag: . Именно газЭта. И именно, у ниЯ. А может, наши бабушки учились в одной гимназии?  :smileflag: . Про сасиськи - не скажу, у нас это считалось  неоправданно дорогой едой. А вот котлетки - на них взросло не одно поколение  :smileflag:

----------


## A_P

> еще мЫска и фруктА


 Не. за мЫску не знаю, а вот кушать мытую фрукту дети были просто обЪязаны летом  :smileflag:

----------


## W.Goose

> Есть фильм об Одессе - 25 года выпуска (разве вы не в курсе) - там всё четко слышно, да и с родственниками своими, давно покойными, вдоволь на общался и расспросил. За рЭчь можно говорить сколько угодно, но вот Одесса - без всяких Э.


 документальный?
у меня только вот этот:
http://www.kino-teatr.ru/doc/movie/euro/89604/annot/

но он датирован 1935 годом.

значит "Э" было киношной придумкой.
ЗЫ. а вот все таки без машины времени хреново.....................

----------


## nerazborchivo

старшая вернулась со школы и рассказывает, что в переулке строители убрали леса.
- Прикинь, эти шлимазлы оставили за собой такой гармидер!
хорошие гены у моих дквочек...)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не. за мЫску не знаю, а вот кушать мытую фрукту дети были просто обЪязаны летом


 У меня муж до сих пор настаивает, что надо говорить "миска". Хотя мы оба - одесситы как минимум в третьем поколении. И к фрукте мы как-то привыкли. А вот "консерва" - уже явная безграмотность, тем более "консерва импортная", как пишут сейчас  на некоторых ценниках.

----------


## A_P

> старшая вернулась со школы и рассказывает, что в переулке строители убрали леса.
> - Прикинь, эти шлимазлы оставили за собой такой гармидер!
> хорошие гены у моих дквочек...)))


 Молодцы, будем надеяться,  передадут и свои детям  :smileflag:

----------


## Soniq

> еще мЫска и фруктА


 
Точно-точно!!!а еще кофЭ, помидора, абрикоса.....и еще :"Не делайте мне смешно!"

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Молодцы, будем надеяться, передадут и свои детям


 главное, гену не мыть. ;-)

----------


## Alexandr

> главное, гену не мыть. ;-)


 А то мутатор поломается?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> *ГазЭта.*А мне вот интересно у ниЯ(в смыле у неё) И сасиськи(в смысле сосиски) -это только моя бабушка так говорила или ещё кто-то?


  Мой знакомый с Ленинградской говорил: "У нас во дворе первым газэту читает тот, кто раньше всех встал и достал ее из ящика. А чей ящик -уже не важно!!!"

----------


## Чебурген

Моя мама, 1925 г.р., одесситка в 3-м поколении, тоже говорила ОдЭса... Во всём остальном, её речь была не одесской, а русской литературной (образование сказалось, видать) в отличии от её мамы, моей бабушки, и её дяди, который сам по себе- сплошной одесский перл  :smileflag:  Кстати, дядя (для меня дедушка) Филя так мягенько и красиво говорил АдЭсса, что многие со своей ОдЕЕссой ему в подмётки не годятся...  :smileflag:  Может, они тоже все БернЭса насмотрелись-наслушались?  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

дело в том, что раньше одесситы не произносили такого чистого Е, как сейчас в названии города. это было именно почти бернесовское очень мягкое Э. эдакие полутона, которые не наработать практикой, а нужно с Э(тоже почти Е)тим родиться.

----------


## A_P

> еще мЫска и фруктА


 А еще вспомнила газЭту и шОфЭра  :smileflag:

----------


## So fia

а я не только вспомнила , но и регулярно слышу

завтрик  , ну и варианты--ми завтрикали , иди завтрикать...

а твирогь (творог т.е.)уже был? пирожки с твиригом , твирига купила...

----------


## Это я

> а я не только вспомнила , но и регулярно слышу
> 
> завтрик  , ну и варианты--ми завтрикали , иди завтрикать...
> 
> а твирогь (творог т.е.)уже был? пирожки с твиригом , твирига купила...


 Ой,да-да,моя бабушка тоже так говорила.

----------


## zverek

Еще часто говорят "более не менее", когда хотят указать на приблизительность какого-то определения.
Но: 
http://www.5-tv.ru/video/1015616/

----------


## Это я

> Еще часто говорят "более не менее", когда хотят указать на приблизительность какого-то определения.
> Но: 
> http://www.5-tv.ru/video/1015616/


 Только мне кажется,это никак не относится к "одесскому языку",это скорее к русскому языку вообще.

----------


## zverek

Первый раз услышала это в Одессе и слышу постоянно, больше нигде.

----------


## Jo

та шо ты вырядилась, как гаптыся?! Не делай мне нервы! )))

----------


## Jo

на пляже в Лузановке бабка с кукурузой: "Девочки, кому кукуруза свежайшая? Это ж самый цЫмес!"

----------


## el-ka

Это не одесская бабка! Ни одна одесская бабка пшонку кукурузой не обзовет!

----------


## Jo

> Это не одесская бабка! Ни одна одесская бабка пшонку кукурузой не обзовет!


 ну значит косит под одесскую для туристов в коммерческих целях  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Пушкин

> на пляже в Лузановке бабка с кукурузой: "Девочки, кому кукуруза свежайшая? Это ж самый цЫмес!"


  Да, к сожалению приезжих много, отсюда и ОдЭс(с)а взялась и на банальный вопрос  - "как пройти на Дерибасовскую?", в исполнении просящего - ДЭриПасовская и Дерьбасовская и Дребасовская и т.д. как то отвечать уже не хочется...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Только мне кажется,это никак не относится к "одесскому языку",это скорее к русскому языку вообще.


   У нас произносят как-то, не так четко разделяя эти слова. Получается: "больнеменее".

----------


## Это я

> Это не одесская бабка! Ни одна одесская бабка пшонку кукурузой не обзовет!


 Да,кстати,а пшонка-это тоже чисто одесское?Никогда нигде больше такого не слышала.

----------


## W.Goose

> дело в том, что раньше одесситы не произносили такого чистого Е, как сейчас в названии города. это было именно почти бернесовское очень мягкое Э. эдакие полутона, которые не наработать практикой, а нужно с Э(тоже почти Е)тим родиться.


 может так?

----------


## W.Goose

> ну значит косит под одесскую для туристов в коммерческих целях ))


 это давно..........
"горячая вареная кукурузАААА))))"

в Аркадии уж лет 5 как минимум. (за большее не отвечаю)
а может по другому не покупают.......

----------


## el-ka

да ,с отъездом большей части одесситтов на жиельство в другие страны, пшонка стала кукурузой, а рАчки креветками. На пользу не пошло ни оставшимся,ни продуктам.(

----------


## Trs

А продуктам-то что? Ну назову я суп "консоме" - так что, суп лучше станет?

Рачки до сих пор отлично уживаются, пшонку слышу гораздо реже.

----------


## el-ka

как вы лодку назовете...

----------


## el-ka

кстати "консомэ" не суп,а бульон. А по-одесски - булён

----------


## nerazborchivo

консомэ, на мой взгляд, кушать вкуснее.
кстати, если вы не поленитесь заехать пообедать в ресторане Аквариум, что на Среднефонтанской рядом с Фуршетом, то получите массу удовольствия только от прочтения меню. ))) там таки пишут бички, икра из синеньких и боршть.))) и многое другое. комменты к некоторым из блюд просто убивают наповал. респект ресторатору!

----------


## el-ka

плюсы рестораторам.
Консоме в  ресторане таки да , а дома булёнчик!

----------


## Чебурген

> консомэ, на мой взгляд, кушать вкуснее.


 


> плюсы рестораторам.
> Консоме в  ресторане таки да , а дома булёнчик!


  Про то, что "гренка не может стоить 8 долларов, а к*г*утон может" (с), уже вспоминали  :smileflag:

----------


## МуМиМама

"Погода нынче триперная- капает!"

----------


## So fia

> Да,кстати,а пшонка-это тоже чисто одесское?Никогда нигде больше такого не слышала.


 пшёнка говорили те одесситы , которым  т*г*удно било говорить куку*г*уза

----------


## Zhemchug

Пшонкой ее называли прежде всего продавцы на пляжах и т.д., а где Вы видели среди них тех, на кого намекаете?

----------


## So fia

> Пшонкой ее называли прежде всего продавцы на пляжах и т.д., а где Вы видели среди них тех, на кого намекаете?


 продавцы были разные...это я  хорошо помню... и продавали её не только на пляже... а также  были ещё и покупатели...

----------


## el-ka

в детстве была только пшонка и никакой кукурузы. Во взрослом состоянии озадачилась вопросом :"Почему кукуруза- пшонка?" Мне кажется что от молдавского пупушоя.В  Слободзее на рынке слышала орущую торговку: Кому горячую пупушойку". Думаю от созвучия.

----------


## Amon_RA

> в детстве была только пшонка и никакой кукурузы. Во взрослом состоянии озадачилась вопросом :"Почему кукуруза- пшонка?" Мне кажется что от молдавского пупушоя.В  Слободзее на рынке слышала орущую торговку: Кому горячую пупушойку". Думаю от созвучия.


 почти уверен, что это так. Сам почему-то не додумался)))

Хотя с детства знал стишок "Мамалыга - папушой у румына ... большой". А что "большой" не скажу.

----------


## morozka

Прочитала темку,где-то похотала а потом поймала себя на том что очень многие слова и выражения у меня с детства в речи присуствуют хотя я из Кишинева....и тухес и межпуха и мудебейцалы и многое другое....А уж "насипать борш"-это святое!!!Правда,росла я в типичном старом еврейском дворике и первое воспоминание-тетя Лиза с белой "халой" на голове и беломориной в зубах,покрывающая нас матом с неподражаемым еврейским акцентом...Мимо проходит другая соседка-"интелехентка" и говорит;-Лиза,Лиза,ну что вы ругаетесь,здесь же дети?!
-Ой,Поля,шо ты говоришь...Где ты видела детей???!!!Это шо,дети??!!!Это сволочи,а не дети!!!

----------


## Alexandr

Зона оседлости однако.  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

в голодное советское время пацаны собирали коллекции индейцев и *ковбойцев*. меня реально не понимали сверстники!!! плюс все эти *фишь, капочку, халоймес, цимес, фармуга, бикицер и пр.* наверное были жлобы. двор новостройный такой был...

----------


## Alexandr

> в голодное советское время пацаны собирали коллекции индейцев и *ковбойцев*. меня реально не понимали сверстники!!! плюс все эти *фишь, капочку, халоймес, цимес, фармуга, бикицер и пр.* наверное были жлобы. двор новостройный такой был...


 В моей школе и дворе это были нормальные слова, хоть и редко звучащие. Интеллегенция однако.  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

да . в моем детстве вейзмир,зайгезунд,бени мунис,азохен вэй и танки наши быстры, встречалось в речи как здрасти!

----------


## Посторонний

> Марк Берне(Э)с не одессит и исполнил песню в своей манере. Моё мнение такое - Э в Одессе появлялось всякий раз когда  иностранцы или люди привыкшие говорить на другом языке коверкали русские слова. Одесский язык всегда был живым и изменялся со временем, из различных языков он впитывал не только разные измы, но и манеру общения, подачи фраз и т.д. Но в любом случае "Одесса - Одессой остаётся", как в песни поётся и без всяких Э и с двумя буквами С. Ухо одессита всегда резало и будет продолжать резать Э. Мне лично режет когда, допустим, когда я слушаю журналиста Розова или вот Митрополит Кирилл и его прекрасная речь в Оперном театре, но когда он всякий раз произносил ОдЭсса - ох...


 Бернес не просто так спел ОдЭсса. Вероятно дело не в манере пения, а в манере произношения одесситами (или их части) названия своего города
Если мЭтр, кофЭ, то вполне закономерно и ОдЭсса

----------


## Alexandr

> Бернес не просто так спел ОдЭсса. Вероятно дело не в манере пения, а в манере произношения одесситами (или их части) названия своего города
> Если мЭтр, кофЭ, то вполне закономерно и ОдЭсса


 Одэсса, но при мягком Д. Это еще умудриться произнести надо.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ale4kask

В прошлом году в маршрутке, кто-то из пассажиров довольно громко общаясь произнес "Одэсса".
Рядом со мной сидел грузин, который незамедлительно на это отреагировал(с ярким грузинским акцентом):
- "Одэсса...Одэсса",какая это тебе "Одэсса"?????!!!!!  Одееесса!!! Понаехали тут всякие  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

очень показательно, между прочим...в духе времени, так сказать.(((

----------


## Посторонний

> В прошлом году в маршрутке, кто-то из пассажиров довольно громко общаясь произнес "Одэсса".
> Рядом со мной сидел грузин, который незамедлительно на это отреагировал(с ярким грузинским акцентом):
> - "Одэсса...Одэсса",какая это тебе "Одэсса"?????!!!!!  Одееесса!!! Понаехали тут всякие


  подобные замечания любит делать всякий сброд. Это отличительная особенность учащихся и выпускников 75 школы, а также всякого непотриба

----------


## Ale4kask

Ну при же здесь это? :smileflag: 
Мужчина, видно,так тепло относится к нашему городу, что его задела подобная манера произношения. Тем более он произнес это не громко,а как бы себе под нос, услышала только я. Никакого продолжения не последовало, все было культурно :smileflag: 
Ведь можно прожить в Одессе всю жизнь и быть просто жителем, но не одесситом. А можно один раз здесь побывать и влюбится в город на всю жизнь :smileflag:

----------


## Посторонний

> Ну при же здесь это?
> Мужчина, видно,так тепло относится к нашему городу, что его задела подобная манера произношения. Тем более он произнес это не громко,а как бы себе под нос, услышала только я. Никакого продолжения не последовало, все было культурно
> Ведь можно прожить в Одессе всю жизнь и быть просто жителем, но не одесситом. А можно один раз здесь побывать и влюбится в город на всю жизнь


 влюблённость в город или прохладное отношение, не определяется произношением через Е или Э.
 Моя учительница истории, пожилая еврейка, прекрасно знала и любила город. Тем не менее, через Э произносила очень многие слова: ОдЭсса, мЭтр, кофЭ

----------


## Ellsara

> подобные замечания любит делать всякий сброд. Это отличительная особенность учащихся и выпускников 75 школы, а также всякого непотриба


 Недостаточное умственное и физическое развитие (мы же говорим о школе на Садовой?) не определяется произношением через Е или Э. Недостаточно для такого вердикта и выражение недовольства по поводу произношения того или иного слова. 
Со сбродом и непотрибом такая же ситуация...

Пы.Сы. Я тоже переучила своих знакомых из других городов говорить "ОДЭсса" ибо режет слух. Так может опишите все нормы, нарушение которых приводит к зачислению в группу сброда да умственно отсталых? А я пока пойду поищу аттестат об окончании 75...

----------


## nerazborchivo

зря Вы так вспыхнули, ув.выпускница. в Одессе всегда 75-я школа была именем нарицательным. и оставьте этот гуманизм к дебилам. они больные и никто их никогда не собирался обидеть, когда в споре выкрикивал:"Ты шё, с семьсят пятой школы?!"

----------


## So fia

> когда в споре выкрикивал:"Ты шё, с семьсят пятой школы?!"


 спасибо,напомнили...что-то сейчас этого не слышно...или я  просто  не слышала...

----------


## nerazborchivo

та да...сейчас многого не услышишь.

----------


## Ellsara

> зря Вы так вспыхнули, ув.выпускница. в Одессе всегда 75-я школа была именем нарицательным. и оставьте этот гуманизм к дебилам. они больные и никто их никогда не собирался обидеть, когда в споре выкрикивал:"Ты шё, с семьсят пятой школы?!"


 В детстве так многие кричали и этим пытались обидеть того, на кого кричали. Но детство прошло. Взрослый, позволяющий себе подобные крики на пустом месте - явно невоспитанный человек.

Пы.Сы. Я не знаю, где Вы нашли "гуманизм к дебилам" в моем посте...В реальной жизни он присутствует)

----------


## nerazborchivo

так я таки не ошибся? ))) просто реальная жизнь накладывает свой отпечаток на посты, как ни старайся быть другим.
по поводу обидеть не соглашусь. это просто такое высказывание. вспомните Карцева, с его историей про парня, который весь футбоьный матч кричал своему другу через весь стадион:"Эй, придурок, иди сюда, тут место есть! Придурок, иди сюда!". и никто ни на кого не обижался. и дело не в мыльном пузыре, которым вы так гордитесь (я за интеллигентность), а в том, понимаете вы суть такого обращения в контексте нашей темы или вы жлоб. в смысле, приезжий.

----------


## Ellsara

> так я таки не ошибся? ))) просто реальная жизнь накладывает свой отпечаток на посты, как ни старайся быть другим.
> по поводу обидеть не соглашусь. это просто такое высказывание. вспомните Карцева, с его историей про парня, который весь футбоьный матч кричал своему другу через весь стадион:"Эй, придурок, иди сюда, тут место есть! Придурок, иди сюда!". и никто ни на кого не обижался. и дело не в мыльном пузыре, которым вы так гордитесь (я за интеллигентность), а в том, понимаете вы суть такого обращения в контексте нашей темы или вы жлоб. в смысле, приезжий.


 Если есть желание, предлагаю переместиться в личку, а лучше в реальную жизнь. 
Видимо выражение из детства с вопросительной интонацией плавно переместилось во взрослую (??? может там ребенок писал) жизнь в утвердительной форме, а у нас с Вами разный взгляд на эти "одессизмы". И без разницы в какой теме такое написано. 

Пы.Сы. Если бы Посторонний сказал бы мне подобное в реале, то интеллигентно получил бы в "морду лица"

----------


## Ellsara

> я не стану отвечать. в силу врождённой интеллигентности.
> P.S. без Вас как-то тут находили общий язык...может в консерватории что-то подправить? ;-)


 Ваша врожденная интеллигентность выражена у меня в репке (время 1.11)? Принтскрин сбросить? Это о "не стану отвечать". Да, Вы не отвечаете за свои слова )))

UPD: nerazborchivo НЕ минусовал )))

Пы.Сы. В данной теме постит ряд форумчан, чтение сообщений которых мне доставляет удовольствие. И ничего страшного в том, что я с Вами или еще с кем-то не нашла общего языка. Придется принять как данность и дальше искать общий язык с другими пользователями.

----------


## nerazborchivo

сбросьте, а то подумают, что я минусовал.
конечно, ничего страшного! я живу не для того, чтоб соответствовать вашим ожиданиям и наоборот.
ищите и обрящете! может быть..

----------


## Пушкин

> зря Вы так вспыхнули, ув.выпускница. в Одессе всегда 75-я школа была именем нарицательным. и оставьте этот гуманизм к дебилам. они больные и никто их никогда не собирался обидеть, когда в споре выкрикивал:"Ты шё, с семьсят пятой школы?!"


  Жаль что вы юмора не поняли :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Пы.Сы. В данной теме постит ряд форумчан, чтение сообщений которых мне доставляет удовольствие. И ничего страшного в том, что я с Вами или еще с кем-то не нашла общего языка. Придется принять как данность и дальше искать общий язык с другими пользователями.


  Перечислите весь список плиз... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Бернес не просто так спел ОдЭсса. Вероятно дело не в манере пения, а в манере произношения одесситами (или их части) названия своего города
> Если мЭтр, кофЭ, то вполне закономерно и ОдЭсса


  Шлимазл, он думает что он прав...

----------


## Пушкин

http://www.russia.ru/video/diskurs_10720/


Не много об интеллигенции...

----------


## Чебурген

> -Девушка, оставьте ребенка возле входа.
>  Это мне сегодня в Oggi сказали (ребенку 8 месяцев).


 Вы достойно по- одесски ответили, что об этом думаете?  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

текст, типа: "А вас шё, тут не хватает?". )))

----------


## Meverick

Объявление в туалете ОНУ им. Мечникова с ремаркой остроумных студентов.  :smileflag:

----------


## Цаца

> Объявление в туалете ОНУ им. Мечникова с ремаркой остроумных студентов.


  Класс! Я не думала, что в наше время могут такОе *написать*, ладно сказать)))) Мусор С аудиторий


PS: Вчера на работе познакомилась с ноым человеком. Я сказала всего одну фразу: "А шо такОе?" 
и все! дальше был вопрос: А что ты из АдЭссы?!))) ну тогда пришли мне вызов
- вызов тебе в Израиль нужен, а в Одессу вьезд свободный)))

----------


## nerazborchivo

новощепной ряд. от стены возле рынка стройматериалов сдаёт задом автомобиль и бъётся о проезжающий трамвай. выходит водила и без сожаления или раздражения в голосе восклицает:"Вот, когда ждёшь трамвай, так он хер приедет!"

----------


## W.Goose

"Пшонка" - еще как "подделка".
или не так?
я интересуюсь, ежели что.............

----------


## Zhemchug

Подделка - скорее "туфта". Правда, не знаю, насколько это чисто одесское, потому как "фуфло" с тем же значением - это уже просто жаргон.

----------


## W.Goose

туфта - жаргон. (тухта). 

Одесская киностудия в свое время сняла кино "Зеленый фургон".
Там, в момент ,когда Володя Патрикеев приволок две , выменнянные на фотоаппарат гранаты (бомбы)...адвокат и друг семьи, осмотрев их, презрительно бросил : "Пшонка".....и выкинул в окно.

----------


## луиз

Моя бабушка была большой юмористкой! Когда я была маленькая мы жили на Пересыпи, на Московской. Маленький внутренний дворик, куча детворы. Бабуля высовывается из окна и кричит - "Доця, иди кушать!" В ответ тишина))) Потом еще раз "Иди кушать, остынет!"  Потом еще пару раз, еще раз. Потом кричит - "От зараза, можешь не спешить, уже остыло!" Рядом с нами жила семья, пятеро детей, самый младший Вячек(поляки) вечно замурзанный и голодный! Бабушка жарит на кухне пирожки, Вячек сидит рядом на стульчике и смотрит. Бабушка спрашивает - "Вячек, ты какие больше любишь пирожки, с мясом или с капустой?" Вячек - "И с мяХом люблю, и без мяХа люблю!" Бабушка - "Сегодня с капустой, будешь?" Вячек - "Без мяХа????!" Бабушка - "От зараза(ее любимое выражение), перебирает еще!" Уже давно нет бабули, но это "С мяХом и без мяХа" прочно вошло в нашу семью, как и "От зараза"(теперь это мое любимое выражение)! Кстати, Вячек стал очень хорошим стоматологом и уже давно живет в Америке.

----------


## Zhemchug

> ... "От зараза"(теперь это мое любимое выражение)!...


 Моя бабушка называла упрямцев, не желающих с ней соглашаться, т.е. любого, у кого было собственное мнение: "от азият!!!"

----------


## nerazborchivo

предлагаю кнопку со стрелочкой переименовать из последней в крайнюю.

----------


## -летняя

> предлагаю кнопку со стрелочкой переименовать из последней в крайнюю.


 ...и шо мы с этого будем иметь?))))))))))

----------


## NordSol

.... не знала куда поместить, лопну если не напишу.....как бы ничего одесского, обычная ситуация...но....
..Дерибасовская...аптека.... очередь.... молодой мужчина...доходит его очередь..
 - упаковку презервативов... вот эти оранжевые.... пауза.... и цитрамон... пауза.... две упаковки....
.. он вышел - очередь легла....

----------


## Moon Cat

> предлагаю кнопку со стрелочкой переименовать из последней в крайнюю.


 ......бecкpaйняя плoть вообщим :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> .... не знала куда поместить, лопну если не напишу.....как бы ничего одесского, обычная ситуация...но....
> ..Дерибасовская...аптека.... очередь.... молодой мужчина...доходит его очередь..
>  - упаковку презервативов... вот эти оранжевые.... пауза.... и цитрамон... пауза.... две упаковки....
> .. он вышел - очередь легла....


 это чтоб наверняка студенты, что с них взять...
еще есть средство Спиодин называется

----------


## mtcl

> .... не знала куда поместить, лопну если не напишу.....как бы ничего одесского, обычная ситуация...но....
> ..Дерибасовская...аптека.... очередь.... молодой мужчина...доходит его очередь..
>  - упаковку презервативов... вот эти оранжевые.... пауза.... и цитрамон... пауза.... две упаковки....
> .. он вышел - очередь легла....


 Это релиз известного анекдота:
Молодой человек заходи в аптеку и говорит провизору:
- Пачку аспирина/анальгина/цитрамона и пачку презервативов. И так 2 дня подряд.
- Молодой человек, зачем Вы её имеете, если она  Вам так неприятна?

----------


## Zhemchug

В указанном Вами анекдоте анальгин - жене от головной боли, чтоб отмазки не было. 
А есть еще вариант, что перед перелетом в отпуск/командировку мужик решил запастись в аптеке презервативами и противорвотным в самолет. Отсюда и фраза: "...если она Вам так противна..." и далее по тексту.

----------


## Арканум

Привіт від "западенців"  :smileflag:  Сорі, що вмішуюся в вашу розмову)
Сам із Закарпаття, хотів поділитися своїми дослідженнями на цю тему)
В нас теж кажуть "*йти в гОрод*" змість "йти в центр".
*Поцош* - ... образливе шось, не знаю перекладу, можливо угорське
Також використовуються
*Причандали* - приспособления 
*Розводити, Ша!*
*Штрих, шкет*
*Шухляда*
Моя мама використовує слово "*плечики*", а не "вішалка"
*Свальба* замість "свадьба" або "весілля"



> Еще часто бабушки говорят "рубиль" вместо "рубль"


  На якому складі наголос? У нас воно вимовляється як рубИль з українським "и".



> А про тех, кто наоборот, недочуває, говорят - глухман


 В дитинстві дід нас кликав: ей, ви, глухмани, йдіть їсти. Це при тому, що ніякого єврейського коріння я не маю 
 Ще часто мені казали: чому в хаті такий *хайдер*? Може хтось знає походження цього слова?

----------


## Чебурген

> *Причандали* - приспособления


 Ну, "причиндалами" ещё мужские половые органы называют, точнее, всё вместе, "орган" с яичкми
Про "плечики" есть такое дело,но не уверен, что чисто одесское. А "рУбиль" с ударением на у и "и" как русское произносится.

----------


## Amon_RA

Штрих и шкет просто жаргонные слова. Встречаются по всей территории СНГ.
Шухляда обыкновенное украинское слово- выдвижной ящик. Это слово в украинский пришло, вероятно, из немецкого: Schublade (Шубладе) с тем же значением: выдвижной ящик (стола и т. п.)
А Поцош - это венгр. Брат грузина Поцишвили

----------


## Moon Cat

> Привіт від "западенців"  Сорі, що вмішуюся в вашу розмову)
> Сам із Закарпаття, хотів поділитися своїми дослідженнями на цю тему)
> 
> *Свальба* замість "свадьба" або "весілля"


  на мой взгляд это просторечие(как слышится так и пишется), у меня соседка, например, упорно говорила:"Как ваше здороВля?





> Ще часто мені казали: чому в хаті такий *хайдер*? Може хтось знає походження цього слова?


  это явно  австрийское влияние :smileflag:  у нас так не говорят

----------


## Moon Cat

сейчас общалась с приятельницей из Бостона
она была удивлена тому, что я назвала тельняшку "рябчиком" 
или это не одесское словечко?

----------


## Zhemchug

Вспомнилось еще "рубчик". Говорили так о плотных пальтовых и костюмных тканях с выпуклой выделкой "в рубчик". И о набойках на широкие каблуки, чаще в мужской обуви, занимающих не весь каблук, а только наиболее потертую его часть: "положить рубчики".

----------


## Alexandr

> сейчас общалась с приятельницей из Бостона
> она была удивлена тому, что я назвала тельняшку "рябчиком" 
> или это не одесское словечко?


 Наше однозначно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

А фуражку моряка слышал, называли- митса. Пусть моряки меня поправят, если ошибаюсь...  :smileflag:

----------


## mtcl

> Привіт від "западенців"  Сорі, що вмішуюся в вашу розмову)
> Сам із Закарпаття, хотів поділитися своїми дослідженнями на цю тему)
> В нас теж кажуть "*йти в гОрод*" змість "йти в центр".


 В Ужгороде и в Мукачево девушки очень часто, через слово, в разговоре употребляют: 
"Йой, капець, я в шоці". :smileflag:

----------


## Ant

> А фуражку моряка слышал, называли- митса. Пусть моряки меня поправят, если ошибаюсь...


 Мица. Сокращенно от мичманки.

----------


## arial0072

> сейчас общалась с приятельницей из Бостона
> она была удивлена тому, что я назвала тельняшку "рябчиком" 
> или это не одесское словечко?


 Конечно, чисто одесское выражение, начиная с курсантской юности, только так и говорили, хотя в остальных местах был жаргонизм - "тельник", и только у нас "РЯБЧИК"! 



> А фуражку моряка слышал, называли- митса. Пусть моряки меня поправят, если ошибаюсь...


 Это тоже сокращение от "мичманка", фуражка с уменьшенным козырьком, по моде того времени. А ещё гюйс (форменный воротник), фланка (форменка), слюнявчик (галстук), гавы, или гады (рабочие ботинки)...

----------


## Чебурген

> и только у нас "РЯБЧИК"!


 Как не вспомнить цитату В. Смирнова:
"Мы не слишком спешили навстречу румынам, которые начали сразу тормозить. Они хезали одного вида наших рябчиков."

----------


## A777

> Кто видел почём язык говяжий на рынке.


 


> филейка телячья (лучше даже не спрашивать ) - 120 грн


 


> биток св.-45(последний кусок)


 


> какая красивая цена на шею!!


 


> Цена так и да хорошая И это ещё не самая дешёвая, была шея и по 38 грн за кг(но кто его знает что это за мясо) Вообще мяса очень много, а покупателей так себе. В пост думаю что мясо будит ещё дешевле.


 


> А я сегодня в 14-30 выкупила на Привозе шею свиную по 36 грн. за кило!


 


> Цена на шею просто супер. 
> Черемушки около 15.00 свинина (задняя часть) 40 грн. за кило. Шею видела по 43-45.


 И кто еще сомневается как одесситки выбирают мужей !

----------


## Чебурген

> И кто еще сомневается как одесситки выбирают мужей !


  Путь к "сЭрдцу" через желудок? Так не только в Одессе  :smileflag:  Но у нас таки да умеют вкусно готовить, но это отдельная тема  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> И кто еще сомневается как одесситки выбирают мужей !


  Пральна, чтоб и базар умел сделать, и заработать на все это!!!

----------


## A777

> Путь к "сЭрдцу" через желудок? Так не только в Одессе  Но у нас таки да умеют вкусно готовить, но это отдельная тема


 


> Пральна, чтоб и базар умел сделать, и заработать на все это!!!


 Выбирают как мясо на Привозе  :smileflag:  Шоб красиво, вкусно и другим на зависть !

----------


## Чебурген

> Выбирают как мясо на Привозе  Шоб красиво, вкусно и другим на зависть !


 Па-апрасил бы! Я и готовлю, и на базар сам хожу (и при первой и при нынешней жене), но я не "мясо", я простой савеццкий чилавек!  :smileflag: 
Ах да, сорри, "в промежутках" ещё немножко зарабатываю

----------


## Цаца

На работе внештатная ситуация... 
Я обреченно произношу:" Ну все девочки готовьтесь. *будем иметь шо послушать*" 

  После 2-х недель переспраштвания эту фразу выучил весь коллектив)))

Коллектив  - москали)))

----------


## Это я

> На работе внештатная ситуация... 
> Я обреченно произношу:" Ну все девочки готовьтесь. *будем иметь шо послушать*" 
> 
>   После 2-х недель переспраштвания эту фразу выучил весь коллектив)))


 А коллектив шо,не одесский?

----------


## kassia

Мне нравиться иногда прогуливаться в выходные по молдаванке около Староконного рынка (народный рынок), там можно услышать ещё "тот" язык.
Торговка: молодые люди, что вас интересует?* Я всё очень хорошо продаю!* 

Разве не аргумент?

----------


## RBG

> Мне нравиться иногда прогуливаться в выходные по молдаванке около Староконного рынка (народный рынок), там можно услышать ещё "тот" язык.
> Торговка: молодые люди, что вас интересует?* Я всё очень хорошо продаю!* 
> 
> Разве не аргумент?


  И тут же по теме, на 7-ом км. " Есть хорошие размеры!"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мне нравиться иногда прогуливаться в выходные по молдаванке около Староконного рынка (народный рынок), там можно услышать ещё "тот" язык.
> Торговка: молодые люди, что вас интересует?* Я всё очень хорошо продаю!* 
> 
> Разве не аргумент?


 А чего стОит фраза на всех рынках: "Мужчина, подождите, я Вам дам (сделаю) хороший вес!!!"

----------


## Чебурген

> А чего стОит фраза на всех рынках: "Мужчина, подождите, я Вам дам (сделаю) хороший вес!!!"


 Буквально сегодня на базаре в "копчёном" ряду: да не надо покупать, вы просто попробуйте, а потом вернётесь. Но я то на Черёмушках знаю всех этих перекупщиц с их весами и "тяжёлым" мясом  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

А Сережа в "копченом ряду"? У него даже шпагат своеобразный на ветчине - не нитки. Муж, когда приносит это мясо, всегда спрашиваю: что Сережи не было?

----------


## arial0072

_Ну ты и Додик!_ - означало неловкий, неуклюжий человек(без относительно национальности).

----------


## Panamerra

Детям еврейская бабушка кричит - "не ходите в воду! она же мокрая!" )))

----------


## Pavel71

Сема! Пей кефир, шоб ты сдох. Ты должен поправиться!!!

----------


## T_Elena

любимая фраза ст.медсестры в Еврейской больнице (середина 80х, сейчас она уже в Израиле), когда она была возмущена каким-либо заданием и не собиралась его выполнять - "Сейчас она зайдет..."

----------


## illogical.alice

вот не знаю, надо мной муж смеётся или было дело...  :smileflag: 
когда просили что-то сделать, а человек даже и не собирался напрячься, то вместо "спешу и падаю" мог ответить так:
"а в рот тебе не плюнуть...жёванной морковкой...чтоб морем пахло?!"

Или это детское баловство?  :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

Нет, это суровая правда жизни.

----------


## Буджак

Мне помнится "окурок счастья", "придурок жизни", как самая точная характеристика сделавшего что-то глупое и нелепое.

----------


## Чебурген

> Мне помнится "окурок счастья", "придурок жизни", как самая точная характеристика сделавшего что-то глупое и нелепое.


 "Жертва аборта"- это географически более широко употребляемое к подобным людям, чем в Одессе?  :smileflag:  Хотя, понимаю, не только одесситы читали "12 стульев"  :smileflag:  Кстати, в "той" Одессе, если не ошибаюсь, не употреблялось, сорри, слово "м...дак", в соответствующем контексте и с соответствующей интонацией говорили "чудак"  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> "Жертва аборта"- это географически более широко употребляемое к подобным людям, чем в Одессе?  Хотя, понимаю, не только одесситы читали "12 стульев"  Кстати, в "той" Одессе, если не ошибаюсь, не употреблялось, сорри, слово "м...дак", в соответствующем контексте и с соответствующей интонацией говорили "чудак"


 "Чудак на букву М". 
В холодильном была еще такая шутка:
- Вон идет доц Григорьев
- Почему доц?
- Я букву П не выговариваю.

----------


## Чебурген

> В холодильном была еще такая шутка:
> - Вон идет доц Григорьев
> - Почему доц?
> - Я букву П не выговариваю.


  Напомнили...  :smileflag:  Инфантильных юношей называли "мамина поця".

----------


## Voland

Ко мне как то из Винницы знакомые приехали...так они всю дорогу ржали, чуть ли не с каждого моего слова...Особенно их веселило выражение : - Ну чисто, поц! )))

----------


## Jorjic

> "Чудак на букву М". 
> В холодильном была еще такая шутка:
> - Вон идет доц Григорьев
> - Почему доц?
> - Я букву П не выговариваю.


 Табличка на двери в педине - и.о. зав.каф. ин.яз.доц.Кац. Догадайтесь, что приписали благодарные студенты.

----------


## Zhemchug

Из той же серии. Посетитель в Художественном музее восторгается:
-- Ах Кикассо - Кикассо!!!  Ах Кикассо - Кикассо!!! 
-- Молодой человек, не Кикассо, а Пикассо!!!
-- Фоц, я букву "П" не выговариваю!

----------


## Чебурген

> Табличка на двери в педине - и.о. зав.каф. ин.яз.доц.Кац. Догадайтесь, что приписали благодарные студенты.


 Остаётся догадываться, как на это среагирует супемодератор с одноимённым ником *Кац*...



> И
> -- Фоц, я букву "П" не выговариваю!


  Букву "К"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

"К" он как раз выговаривал, иначе бы назвал фамилию Пикассо правильно.

----------


## OMF

> Табличка на двери в педине - и.о. зав.каф. ин.яз.доц.Кац. Догадайтесь, что приписали благодарные студенты.


 Мне казалось, что это в Политехе - "зав. каф. тех. мех. доц. Кац"

----------


## Чебурген

> "К" он как раз выговаривал, иначе бы назвал фамилию Пикассо правильно.


 Так и я о том же  :smileflag:  В анекдоте должно звучать: коц, я в слове Кикассо букву К не фиговагиваю  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Мне казалось, что это в Политехе - "зав. каф. тех. мех. доц. Кац"


 В каждом ВУЗе был свой Кац....

----------


## Чебурген

*Zhemchug*, кстати, про Кушкина (ты поняла, о чём я  :smileflag: ), это за Москву, а не за Одессу  :smileflag:

----------


## Мамааа

> В каждом ВУЗе был свой Кац....


 100%
У нас на кафедре математики, например)))

----------


## Moon Cat

> В каждом ВУЗе был свой Кац....


 у брата была доц. Кац женского полу, так ее студенты  звали доциха  Кациха

----------


## Чебурген

> а дайте-ка мне пожалуйста *немножко нож*... ))


  Словил себя на мысли (в этой теме уместнее сказать "споймал" :smileflag: ), что от товарища и его мамы перенял фразу "я дико извиняюсь!" И даже более расширенный вариант:"я на минуточку, дико извиняюсь!"

----------


## OMF

Это от товарища Райкина (точнее, Жванецкого).

----------


## Alexandr

> Это от товарища Райкина (точнее, Жванецкого).


 А если ещё точнее, то это просто нормальный разговор.

----------


## seeker

> В каждом ВУЗе был свой Кац....


 В политехе: 
доцент студентам - "Меня зовут доцент Херунцев(имя. отчество не помню), и прошу в зачетках мою фамилию не сокращать."

----------


## Voland

Вспомнил старое ругательство:
Жлобэха трудоднями )))

----------


## nerazborchivo

в политехе был препод. математики Мандель. и кто скажет, что это не глагол?!

----------


## illogical.alice

по-моему, в темке не встречалось ещё:
Кажется, только в нашем регионе мелкий посадочный лучок называют гарбажейкой.  :smileflag:

----------


## morozka

Это от молдавского "гарбачикэ",кажется...Во всяком случае,очень на то похоже...

----------


## Sweety Pie

> Вспомнил старое ругательство:
> Жлобэха трудоднями )))


 меня бабуля Марфушей с трудоднями называет постоянно)))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Про трудодни -"штучки" явно не одесские. Когда-то в колхозах не было оплаты деньгами. В журнал ставили отметку за каждый отработанный день. В конце месяца их подсчитывали и допустимым образом оплачивали (зерном, мукой). А тех, кто скандалил, доказывал, что отработал больше, чем отметили, и называли "Маша (имя могло быть любое) с трудоднями..." Типа шел бы ты отсюда со своими трудоднями.

----------


## nerazborchivo

так и было! но стебанулись с этого в Одессе.)) фсё..

----------


## Voland

> Про трудодни -"штучки" явно не одесские. Когда-то в колхозах не было оплаты деньгами. В журнал ставили отметку за каждый отработанный день. В конце месяца их подсчитывали и допустимым образом оплачивали (зерном, мукой). А тех, кто скандалил, доказывал, что отработал больше, чем отметили, и называли "Маша (имя могло быть любое) с трудоднями..." Типа шел бы ты отсюда со своими трудоднями.


 Моя бабка родилась и выросла в Одессе, это одно из её ругательств... Слова - "жлоб" и "жлобеха" - тогда употреблялись, как обозначение деревенщины...ну и "трудодни" туда же  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

По поводу "жлобов" - ничего не писала. А еще говорили "жлоб с деревянной мордой". Так, в частности, ругалась, по воспоминаниям, бабушка моего мужа, несмотря на неоконченное гимназическое образование в дореволюционной Одессе. Она была 1908 года, из семьи купцов 1й или 2й гильдии: несколько языков и т.д. А проучилась - насколько позволила новая власть представительнице "социально чуждых элементов"  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> По поводу "жлобов" - ничего не писала. А еще говорили "жлоб с деревянной мордой". Так, в частности, ругалась, по воспоминаниям, бабушка моего мужа, несмотря на неоконченное гимназическое образование в дореволюционной Одессе. Она была 1908 года, из семьи купцов 1й или 2й гильдии: несколько языков и т.д. А проучилась - насколько позволила новая власть представительнице "социально чуждых элементов"


 Просто обсуждение "трудодней", началось с моего(точнее бабкиного) - "жлобеха трудоднями"  :smileflag: 
А "жлоб с деревянной мордой" - и сейчас говорят...уж больно образно звучит))))

----------


## Voland

А еще я помню, как-то услышал - "татарин, с зубами на носу"! ))))

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Слова - "жлоб" и "жлобеха" - тогда употреблялись, как обозначение деревенщины..


 колбаска на привозе "жлобская" именно поэтому - приезжие селяне торгуют. как и поскот - "жлобоград". слышал такую фразу:"У меня во дворе все жлобы, но такие приятные люди!".

----------


## Zhemchug

И на ту же тему вспомнилось "жлобчик". Так ласково, чтобы не дай бог, не обидеть человека...

----------


## Чебурген

> слышал такую фразу:"У меня во дворе все жлобы, но такие приятные люди!".


 Вспоминается Хазановское: все они- жАды, один Рабинович- приличный человек.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вспоминается Хазановское: все они- жАды, один Рабинович- приличный человек.


 Вспомните уже "Всех жидов ненавижу!!! А своего Хаима - люблю!!!"

----------


## Чебурген

> Вспомните уже "Всех жидов ненавижу!!! А своего Хаима - люблю!!!"


 С каких пор ми на "ви" ? Как Союз распался?  :smileflag:  (я на всякий случай, шоб не перепутать тему за 80-е, и за то, как уже забыли, шо это значит  :smileflag: ).

----------


## Zhemchug

Дайте два склероза с заварным кремом!!! Ой, у меня такой эклер - ничего не помню...

----------


## Чебурген

> Дайте два склероза с заварным кремом!!! Ой, у меня такой эклер - ничего не помню...


 Визуально эклеры от трубочек отличаются по половому признаку. Но и там и там заварной крем...

----------


## OMF

Ну и из "лабухного" - "зусман барает". Кто переведет?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Визуально эклеры от трубочек отличаются по половому признаку. Но и там и там заварной крем...


 Чтобы дальше не впадать в кулинарию: в трубочках крем белковый или вареная сгущенка, а в заварных (эклерах) - таки да заварной.
Буду делать - сфоткаю и выложу...

----------


## Чебурген

> Чтобы дальше не впадать в кулинарию: в трубочках крем белковый или вареная сгущенка, а в заварных (эклерах) - таки да заварной.


  Вот взяла, и всё опошлила, точнее, приземлила, точнее... В общем, я не про начинку, а про форму. И вообще, пирожЕННые по 22 копейки в 80-х,- это святое! Я, может, больше 20-и лет мучное сладкое сдобное не ем, ибо... Ибо... (с) О. Бендер

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну раз *ибо*, тогда напомню, что в 80-е пирожЕННые стали по 15 коп, но меньшего размера. В результате приходилось покупать по два. И делать им план, а себе - талию.

----------


## OMF

А что, были проМблемы?
- Здесь 120, здесь 120, здесь 120... Мадам Циперович, где будем делать талию?

----------


## Чебурген

> Ну раз *ибо*, тогда напомню, что в 80-е пирожЕННые стали по 15 коп, но меньшего размера. В результате приходилось покупать по два. И делать им план, а себе - талию.


 В 80-е ещё были по 22-е, "но большие" (с) Карцев  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А что, были проМблемы?
> - Здесь 120, здесь 120, здесь 120... Мадам Циперович, где будем делать талию?


 Тогда пока еще не было....

----------


## Чебурген

> Тогда пока еще не было....


 Как молоды мы были

----------


## Zhemchug

И скока ж таймов мы уже отыграли?

----------


## Jorjic

> И скока ж таймов мы уже отыграли?


 Идет четвертый дополнительный, до первого гола.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Ну и из "лабухного" - "зусман барает". Кто переведет?


 таки-да, похолодало...а вот модератор за похожие термины может действительно забарать так, что обверзаешься. ;-)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Идет четвертый дополнительный, до первого гола.


 Дааа... А посмотришь на Градского, так ему, судя по голосу, все пенальти уже забили.

----------


## Тюшка

> Здесь всегда говорят ОдЕсса, а не ОдЭсса


 чаще всего я именно от одесситов слышу это самое "Э"

----------


## tatyana2

Ни один Одессит никогда ОдЕссу ОдЭссой не назовет.Значит это не Одесситы.

----------


## Чебурген

> Ни один Одессит никогда ОдЕссу ОдЭссой не назовет.Значит это не Одесситы.


 Я уже об этом спорил и готов оспорить  :smileflag:  Смотря, с какой интонацией произносить  :smileflag: Моя бабушка, даже не знавшая, когда её родители появились в Одессе, произносило , в начале А, и с упором на два С  :smileflag: , и мама тоже, со своим высшим библиотечным образованием и начитанностью. при всём её слабом знании укрАинского...  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ни один Одессит никогда ОдЕссу ОдЭссой не назовет.Значит это не Одесситы.


 Спасибо, что выписали меня из Одесситов (во всяком случае с большой буквы О). Я как-то считал, что пять поколений достаточно. Может с маленькой буквы уже можно?

----------


## Voland

Мои бабки и соседи(все коренные) на Пересыпи, тоже говорили Одэсса, но произношение этого слова сильно отличалось от произношения приезжих.
Я всегда поправлял своих предков, говорил: - не Одэсса, а Одесса... и не мэтр, а метр!  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мои бабки и соседи(все коренные) на Пересыпи, тоже говорили Одэсса, но произношение этого слова сильно отличалось от произношения приезжих.
> Я всегда поправлял своих предков, говорил: - не Одэсса, а Одесса...* и не мэтр, а метр!*


 Да, "мэтр" - это "прэлесть"!!! У меня отец часто пользовался складной деревянной "рулеткой". Носил ее всегда в кармане. Если вынимал вечером, то мог забыть с утра. И тогда, уходя на работу, говорил: "Дай мне мой мэтр, пожалуйста." Тогда было смешно. А сейчас думаешь: как бы ни говорил, был бы жив и больше ничего не надо...
Да, и по поводу Оде(э)ссы... Старшее поколение действительно произносило название города с каким-то пограничным звуком между "э" и "е", легко, без нажима. А иногородние, не в обиду будь сказано, так давят на это "э", шо мине, например, неприятно становится... Причем могут даже по телевизору рассказывать о ком-то от Утесова до Гришаевой. Говорят об их "жутком одесском" говоре на первых порах пребывания в столице. А сами при этом так коверкают имя города, шо "отак би повбивав...."

----------


## Voland

А как вам такое выражение... -Шо ты себе думаешь?!

----------


## Zhemchug

Я еще слышала как-то: "Шоб Гитлер имел твой ум..." Это из неспешной перебранки старых соседей.

----------


## Февральский

Пересматривал сегодня Интервенцию),
там катала был такой... характЕрный
буквально:

"Если ви еще раз прийдете суда бэз денег - 
я прикажу шоб вас вишвирнули вон"! (с)

----------


## Чебурген

> Пересматривал сегодня Интервенцию),
> там катала был такой... характЕрный


 А мне оттуда аптекарь нравился  :smileflag: 
Люди перестали интересоваться своей мочой. Они интересуются политикой. Ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет (с)

----------


## Zhemchug

Может немного не в тему, но, ИМХО, самый лучший аптекарь из нашего детства - Филиппов в "Неуловимых мстителях" с его бомбочками в бильярдных шариках: "Много... мало..."

----------


## arial0072

> таки-да, похолодало...а вот модератор за похожие термины может действительно забарать так, что обверзаешься. ;-)


 Тока не нада сразу сурлять... здеся про одесские штучки...))))))))))))))))))))



> чаще всего я именно от одесситов слышу это самое "Э"


 Одесситы разные бывают... :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

> Одесситы разные бывают...


 На этой фразе можно практически закрывать тему))))
Я пошёл. 
Зайн гизинт

----------


## nerazborchivo

а я на майские в Крым *намылился*. уже аж чешусь от нетерпения..

----------


## Чебурген

> а я на майские в Крым *намылился*. уже аж чешусь от нетерпения..


  Напоминает анекдот про гАндурас, который "чесать надо меньше, шоб не беспокоил"(с)  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

тю на вас..

----------


## Malena1106

ой, ребятки, перечитала все 174 страниц от и до, удовольствие море, ржунимагу!!!!!  это таки да Одесса наша...колоритная...ни похожая ни на кого!
ну и так сказать хотелось свои пять копеек вставить относительно эдаких чисто одесских выраженьц
моя бабушка, у которой я много чего набралась до сих пор говорит мне когда кушать сделает.....мол давай иди уже быстрее....иначе потом это (т.е. еду) в рот нельзя взять будет.....все в подметки превратиться (т.е. остынет и будет не вкусным)

----------


## Zhemchug

А моя бабушка разделяла:
1. В подметки не годится - о неправильном выборе чаще всего жениха или невесты: он ей (или она ему) "в подметки не годится";
2. Превратится в подошву - об остывшей еде или жесткой, плохо приготовленной отбивной.

----------


## ленчик11

Моня, ты же тока шо ходил смотреть на луну! А теперь ЭТИМИ же руками берешь сыр?!

----------


## Malena1106

> Моня, ты же тока шо ходил смотреть на луну! А теперь ЭТИМИ же руками берешь сыр?!


 Ну это классика!  :smileflag:

----------


## Софина

Классная темка. Всё время читаю. Решила добавить " перлы ".Замечала, что многие ОДЕССИТЫ говорят; - Поехать в город - , а не в центр. Знаменитая " пшонка ", а не кукуруза.

----------


## nerazborchivo

поехать в город...
это не от большого числа приезжих ли? подсознательно они чувствуют, что даже живя на Екатерининской, к примеру, они всё-равно выходят в Город.

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну нет. У нас сколько, себя помню, говорили "выйти в город", имея в виду центр. Даже те, кто жил на Розы Люксембург (Полицейской), Франца Меринга (Нежинской) и пр, говорили так, когда шли прогуляться по Дерибасовской  :smileflag: ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну нет. У нас сколько, себя помню, говорили "выйти в город", имея в виду центр. Даже те, кто жил на Розы Люксембург (Полицейской), Франца Меринга (Нежинской) и пр, говорили так, когда шли прогуляться по Дерибасовской ...


 Точно так. Часто бывая у бабушки на Франца Меринга, идя на Дерибасовскую, всегда говорил "иду в город".

----------


## Malena1106

досмотреть картину - что в переводе досмотреть до конца фильм по ТВ

----------


## Zhemchug

> Точно так. Часто бывая у бабушки на Франца Меринга, идя на Дерибасовскую, всегда говорил "иду в город".


 А еще вместо "погулять, пойти" говорили "прошвырнуться"...

----------


## волга

> ... когда шли прогуляться по Дерибасовской ...


 Та сторона Дерибасовской где Пассаж и заведения называлась *Бобкин-стрит*. Соответственно противоположная, где Горсад называлась* Гапкин-штрассе.*
Высший свет гулял по Бобкин-стрит, и довольно пренебрежительно относился к гуляющим по Гапкин-штрассе.
 Но на Гапкин-штрассе всеже заходили - уединиться в Горсаду. Мне папа рассказывал...

----------


## Mystique

> ...на Розы Люксембург (Полицейской)


 А чего Полицейской? Ни разу не слышал такого названия, хотя и успел там пожить, когда она ещё была Розы Люксембург  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Потому что до этого она была Полицейской. И именно так называли ее мои родители и бабушка. Но вернуть это название в незалежній і незаможній уже не могли, как и моей родной Малороссийской. Так Роза Люксембург вышла замуж за Бунина.

----------


## Чебурген

> Но вернуть это название в незалежній і незаможній уже не могли, как и моей родной Малороссийской. Так Роза Люксембург вышла замуж за Бунина.


 Тю, так мы соседи (Болгарская и Малорасейская  :smileflag: ) А ещё меня всегда дружочек умиляет, называющий улицу Свердлова улицей товарища Канатного. Уже молчу за то, что Якир женился на Ицхаке Рабине, "об этой новости неделю везде шумели рыбаки" (с) До сих пор так и не прижилось, остался Ицхак с девичьей фамилией Якир.

----------


## Zhemchug

Так випьем же за такой склероз!!! Ми ж етот вопрос вияснили страниц 300 тому в етой теме... Ми ж и счас почти соседи... :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

вас здесь не стояло!

----------


## Moon Cat

> Так випьем же за такой склероз!!! Ми ж етот вопрос вияснили страниц 300 тому в етой теме... Ми ж и счас почти соседи...


  :smileflag:  И еще один добрый совет на эту тему:
 Тренируй память, чтобы помнить, что ты уже забыл(с)

----------


## Zhemchug

Вчера общалась со своей теткой, ей 81 год. Любимое выражение: "я старше тебя на одну субботу". Лишний раз поняла, что старики помнят ту информацию, которую получили в молодом возрасте, а что ели вчера (когда мозг уже слегка подустал) на завтрак, запомнить никак не могут. А жаль. Жалко, что уходит тот колорит, который мы помним по своему детству, но еще больше жаль носителей этого колорита. Еще пару лет и не станет даже детей войны...

----------


## landsknecht

А как вам фраза: "Я вчера сохнула бельё" (слышал как-то в трамвае лет 8 назад)

----------


## Malena1106

ребята, поправьте если я не права,вылезла фраза "блымать"....т.е. смотреть, хлопая глазами.....это из жаргона откуда то или таки наше одесское родное?

----------


## Trs

Блимати - (укр.) моргать

----------


## сван

– Мадам Зипперович, чего вы всю дорогу называете вашего Додика Адей?
– Ну не буду же я при вам называть этого поца адиётом.
Полный адивот! Это же инженер с дипломом, как его еще называть? Ну, разве что при-дурком.
Мы имеем такого прокурора… Тот еще дьёт! Он не смог бы посадить Гитлера на пятна-дцать суток.

----------


## Trs

Это Смирновские штучки? Диалог из #3502 - точно его.

UPD: Смирнов и есть. Так вот. Одесса - это не "словари" Смирнова.

UPD2: Вы что, по алфавиту собрались выпечатывать сюда весь этот опус?

----------


## сван

> блин, де модераторы? выключите этот спам...ой, этот сван кто-нибудь!!!


 
слушай... от куда ты такой доброжелательный и дружелюбный выкопался?! 
...ты форум не попутал?... это тема - Одесские штучки (что и как говорят у нас)
... я вроде по теме, а ты как-то мимо кассы...

----------


## Чебурген

А ты тему не попутал, копипастить смирнова или "одесские" анекдоты- ума много не надо, интернет тут у всех есть.

----------


## сван

> А ты тему не попутал, копипастить смирнова или "одесские" анекдоты- ума много не надо, интернет тут у всех есть.


 уважаемый Чебурег!!! про мой ум не парься и не смеши мои тапочки... тему не путал, если задумаешся то поймешь- все Одесские фразы и шутки где-то да написаны, просто у Смирнова они сконцентрированы...!!!
не нравится Смирнов...- так Бог в помощь, я уже понял ... не повторяйся, тебе это не идет...  я уже не копирую ни чего, просто не знал твоих привязанностей и отторжений.
...не парься

----------


## Чебурген

Уважаемый свин!!! Твои тапочки сами с тебя давно смеются. Не смеши всю Одессу  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> Уважаемый свин!!! Твои тапочки сами с тебя давно смеются. Не смеши всю Одессу


 Намного веселее читать шутки Свана, чем вникать в одинокое брюзжание разочаровавшегося в юморе Чебурека. Если шутка действительно хороша - то почему бы не послушать её дважды? Повторение - мать сама знаете чего.

----------


## сван

> Уважаемый свин!!! Твои тапочки сами с тебя давно смеются. Не смеши всю Одессу


 Чебурек, ты определись... ты сюда гнусить пришел или улыбаться для поднятия настроения?
... хочешь ругаться- убейсо! ...

----------


## Trs

Вот. Видите - это живая иллюстрация одесского мифа. Этот пошляк Смирнов сделал просто роскошный вклад в фонд карикатуризации Одессы и лично вбил свой золотой гвоздь в крышку гроба одесского юмора. 

А теперь его превозносят, им гордятся, говорят, что чегой-то там он сохранил и подарил нам, что он - старая Одесса, что он - то, он - сё... Как с писаной торбой. Более того, если кто-то не согласен с тем, что Смирнов километрами строчит низкопробные поделки - всё! Виновен! Безоговорочно! Расстрелять! Покусился на святое - на "настоящую" Одессу.

И я сейчас не навязываю никому свою точку зрения. Я отстаиваю её право существования в принципе.

Улыбаться? Поднимать настроение? Человек, который зарабатывает на им же гипертрофированном мифе у меня вызывает... ну не то, чтобы отвращение, но что-то вроде того. Вы бы ещё историю Одессы по каким-нибудь трудам Смирнова изучали.

----------


## Toni-diz

Не могу не написать... ))))
Регистрация скидочных карт для пенсионеров. 
Анкета: имя, фамилия, отчество, адрес, телефон.
Спрашиваю: - Адрес?; - А?; - Где живете?!; - А, напротив, любачка... 
Коллега: - Ага, так и пиши - "адрес: напротив".

----------


## сван

ребята... я не вражина клятый! вы чего ?! просто скинули почитать... читаю... смеюсь... я не культивирую Смирнова ни в коем разе! просто как не крути есть у него смешное... вот и смеюсь...
... я аж не ловко себя чувствовать начал, как наступил кому на любимый мазоль...!
вы послушайте себя... ауууу... Одесситы вы где? что с вами случилось?! откуда такая остервенелость?! ... вы походу забыли на какой форум зашли и кто вы есть... будьте легче!!! 
зы. ни кого не хотел обидеть и зацепить... как раз наоборот...
зы.зы. улыбка продлевает жизнь, а остервенение -.... укорачивает

----------


## феерический

> зы.зы. улыбка продлевает жизнь, а остервенение -.... укорачивает


 Он, кагбэ, намекает и не договаривает чего-то... 
Ребята, лучше улыбаться, поверьте)))

----------


## irush

> ребята... я не вражина клятый! вы чего ?! просто скинули почитать... читаю... смеюсь... я не культивирую Смирнова ни в коем разе! просто как не крути есть у него смешное... вот и смеюсь...
> ... я аж не ловко себя чувствовать начал, как наступил кому на любимый мазоль...!
> вы послушайте себя... ауууу... Одесситы вы где? что с вами случилось?! откуда такая остервенелость?! ... вы походу забыли на какой форум зашли и кто вы есть... будьте легче!!! 
> зы. ни кого не хотел обидеть и зацепить... как раз наоборот...
> зы.зы. улыбка продлевает жизнь, а остервенение -.... укорачивает


 это всё хорошо, но хамить то зачем?)




> Чебурек, ты определись... ты сюда гнусить пришел или улыбаться для поднятия настроения?
> ... хочешь ругаться- убейсо! ...

----------


## сван

> это всё хорошо, но хамить то зачем?)


 боже упаси... Меня ведь тоже ласково прокоментили…

----------


## Zhemchug

> Он, *кагбэ*, намекает и не договаривает чего-то... 
> Ребята, лучше улыбаться, поверьте)))


 


> Чебурек, ты определись... ты сюда гнусить пришел или улыбаться для поднятия настроения?
> ... хочешь ругаться- *убейсо*! ...


 Улыбаться и смеяться в Одессе всегда любили. Вот только не по поводу "кагбе красавчегов". Вы бы еще "превед медеведа" вспомнили для комплекта. Постебаться, если душа просит, можно в любой соседней ветке. Тем более как-то некорректно для новичка оскорблять старожилов ветки и коверкать их ники. Неприятно, честное слово.

----------


## Чебурген

> Намного веселее читать шутки Свана, чем вникать в одинокое брюзжание разочаровавшегося в юморе Чебурека. Если шутка действительно хороша - то почему бы не послушать её дважды? Повторение - мать сама знаете чего.


 Начнём с того, что это не шутки свана, а цитирование Смирнова, которого каждый одессит уже давно чуть ли не наизусть знает, кому-то, только приехавшему в Одессу, они могут показаться свежими и интересными. Если мои высказывания в этой теме  могут показаться брюзжанием, не стесняйтесь, скажите, можно в ЛС, я не гордый, не злобный, я учту, и постараюсь в будущем исправиться  :smileflag:  А по поводу Чебурега и Чебурека, я ко всему ещё и необидчивый, хотя коверкание ников всё же смахивает на оскорбление с переходом на личности.
Ещё раз осмелюсь напомнить, тема не копипаст Смирнова, и даже не "Одесские анекдоты" а о колорите "одесского разговорного". Если уже обо всём поговорили "по второму кругу", то остаётся только "цитировать интернет"  :smileflag: 
Да, кстати, я в юморе не разочаровался, "не дождётесь!" (с) Юмор, это то, что помогает в этой жизни и просто выжить, и в добавок ещё немножко остаться человеком
Шутите, в Одессе вас поймут! (с) М.М. Жванецкий....
А если вас не поняли, то это или не смешно, или вы не в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

Че, не делайте из себя вежливость. када это спам успел заслужить уважухис?

----------


## Чебурген

Изя, если бы вас назвали Яшкой- буксиром, вы бы прошли мимо из уважения к любимой роли Мони Водяного, или сделали замечание по поводу своего имени?  :smileflag: 
Ша, уже никто никуда не идёт.  Вопрос исчерпан, продолжаем вспоминать за наших бабушек  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Намного веселее читать шутки Свана, чем вникать в одинокое брюзжание разочаровавшегося в юморе Чебурека. Если шутка действительно хороша - то почему бы не послушать её дважды? Повторение - мать сама знаете чего.


 Шутник может здорово надоесть, особенно если шут­ки его начинают повторяться. (с)Э.Хемингуэй
увольте нас от многократного цитирования подростками (видимо, из хулиганских побужденгий) низкопробного подобия одесской литературы. если кому-то нравится объедаться отвратительными помоями, пусть делает это в одиночестве. тут тема для гурманов.

----------


## nerazborchivo

я сильно извиняюсь, но из цитаты слов не выкинешь..вот такое оно, племя младое, не знакомое. на поверку, любители плохой литературы оказываются плохими эпистолярщиками.




> иди кидайся головой в навоз... ГОНДОН ШТОПАНЫЙ 
> ... смысл этого слова вычитай в том самом словаре Смирнова...

----------


## сван

> я сильно извиняюсь, но из цитаты слов не выкинешь..вот такое оно, племя младое, не знакомое. на поверку, любители плохой литературы оказываются плохими эпистолярщиками.


 только справедливости ради... написано мне неким ...nerazborchivo... штоп*ным в окошке с баллллами:




> Сообщение от *nerazborchivo*
> ниже моего достоинства только твоё чувство юиора. внимательно прочти значение слова жлоб, жлоб.(писано nerazborchivo 21.04.2011 16:26 )


 
зы. после чего он получил такой же ответ....
зы.зы. справедливости нет... удачи тебе nerazborchivo
для некоторых подлость и подставы- смысл их жизни...

----------


## nerazborchivo

я думал, фанам Смирнова известно, что жлоб в Одессе это приезжий. ))) давай, чеши листать свои комиксы. лари ведери.

----------


## crupie

:smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

И где же такой памятник мадам Одесской кошке?  :smileflag:  Или месье-коту?
А говорят, что у нас в городе их больше, чем где бы то ни было... И действительно в других городах не замечала такого.

----------


## nerazborchivo

действительно, любопытно...я знаю только Кота, тырящего сосиски напротив Красной.

----------


## Zhemchug

Не совсем в тему, были в Питере: за неделю увидели только двух котов. Но один, "обслуживающий" Исаакиевский собор, оказался жутким патриотом. Не отзывался на зов иностранных туристов. А на наше "кис-кис" пришел сразу. Рядом стоящие немцы были просто шокированы...))))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не совсем в тему, были в Питере: за неделю увидели только двух котов. Но один, "обслуживающий" Исаакиевский собор, оказался жутким патриотом. Не отзывался на зов иностранных туристов. А на наше "кис-кис" пришел сразу. Рядом стоящие немцы были просто шокированы...))))


 На сколько я знаю, английские  коты откликаются на "кири-кири", а наши на "кис-кис".

----------


## Trs

А испанские - на к'чита-к'чита, насколько мне описывали. Так что для обслуживания туристов на Исаакиевской площади нужно завести либо одного кота-полиглота, либо сразу несколько иностранных котов, владеющих распространёнными языками.)

----------


## Zhemchug

С точки зрения кота, еще неизвестно кто кого обслуживает... От этих иностранцев же кроме искаженного "кис-кис" ничего более существенного не дождешься... Ладно, а то наоффтопим здесь. Больше не буду.

----------


## Чебурген

Одесские коты очень неплохо отзываются на "бички- бички" и "тюлька- тюлька", а если это не пустые слова, то...  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

То они пообещают больше не гадить вам ночью в тапки...

----------


## Son'ka

> *сван*, Вы умеете в одном сообщении писать более одного определения, раз уж копипастите сюда Смирнова? Или хотя бы дописывать к существующим? Куски Смирнова - это не изображения, их может быть более десяти штук в одном сообщении.


 он себе количество набивает. А я так думаю, что тема создана не для того чтоб перепечатать книгу Смирнова, достаточно дать ссылку на издание, а чтоб вспомнить одесский диалект, или как говорили наши родители, бабушки, пробабушки.
А я вспомнила, как моя бабушка мою подружку детскую Леру, назавала Л*Э*ра, и любимое выражение "что ты как ЛЭЯ ходишь" в переводе обозначало что ходишь лениво, или маешься дурью.

----------


## Чебурген

> А я вспомнила, как моя бабушка мою подружку детскую Леру, назавала Л*Э*ра, и любимое выражение "что ты как ЛЭЯ ходишь" в переводе обозначало что ходишь лениво, или маешься дурью.


  Да, действительно, лэями ленивых называли  :smileflag:  Мне чего- то из "Звёздных войн" принцесса Лэя вспомнилась  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

*Ша, Свана не обсуждать. Он 2 недели будет перечитывать своего любимого псевдо-юмориста, но без форума.*

----------


## Trs

В случаях моей отчаянной лени - "лэище" мама говорит.

----------


## Февральский

> А испанские - на к'чита-к'чита, насколько мне описывали. Так что для обслуживания туристов на Исаакиевской площади нужно завести либо одного кота-полиглота, либо сразу несколько иностранных котов, владеющих распространёнными языками.)


  (Тоскана, Турин)- на  "ми-ми-ми-ми"  )
ни разу за полгода не приучил, блин :smileflag: 
(про колизейских квазибонвиванов ваще молчу)




> кроме искаженного "кис-кис" ничего более существенного не дождешься..а итальянские


 точно, помню в Киеве японское "кишь-кишь" возле Лавры)

сорри, закрываем тему кошек)

----------


## victor.odessa

> И где же такой памятник мадам Одесской кошке?  Или месье-коту?


 Ответ дан в теме История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки, стр.1051.

----------


## el-ka

"В доме рэйвах, а эта лэя и не чешется!" -частая фраза соседки в адрес невестки. Из эпитетов также "шлэпарша" и "штынкерка".А на Старую соседку- "Старая яхна"

----------


## Zhemchug

Не так давно моя внучка ввела в полный ступор своего ровесника лет 5-6 следующей фразой: "Ты что Шая? Ты не знаешь, что в девочек нельзя кидаться снежками? Я девочка!!! Ты понял?" 
Не знаю, что таки да понял мальчик, но он замер на минуту и перестал в нее кидать снежки.

----------


## el-ka

точно! любимая фраза деда -"шая-патриёт"

----------


## Este

> действительно, любопытно...я знаю только Кота, тырящего сосиски напротив Красной.


 Ещё есть коты на Генерала Петрова: 
 




> Не так давно моя внучка ввела в полный ступор своего ровесника лет 5-6 следующей фразой: "Ты что Шая? Ты не знаешь, что в девочек нельзя кидаться снежками? Я девочка!!! Ты понял?"
> Не знаю, что таки да понял мальчик, но он замер на минуту и перестал в нее кидать снежки.


 Вот она, сила слова! :smileflag:

----------


## Malena1106

вот всмпонила еще кое-что - мой дед, каждый раз, когда идет в жэк, говорит: ну все, я пошел на зады! (т.е. за дом, т.к. там находится жэк)

----------


## Este

> вот всмпонила еще кое-что - мой дед, каждый раз, когда идет в жэк, говорит: ну все, я пошел на зады! (т.е. за дом, т.к. там находится жэк)


 Интересно.  Я такое выражение, "на задАх", "зады" слышала только в деревне в российской глубинке в том же смысле, "за домом". Ещё, кажется, и применительно к постройкам для домашней скотины.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> "В доме рэйвах, а эта лэя и не чешется!" -частая фраза соседки в адрес невестки. Из эпитетов также "шлэпарша" и "штынкерка".А на Старую соседку- "Старая яхна"


 Не совсем правильная транскрипция...  :smileflag:  Шлэперка и щинкерка  :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

> Не совсем правильная транскрипция...  Шлэперка и щинкерка


 "шлепарка"-это совершенно украинский вариант.
шлэпар и шлэпарша были в ходу на Малой Арнаутской во времена моего детства.
а по поводу "щинкерки" я склонна больше доверять Моисею Ратнеру:



> Выражение: "ЕДЭР КАКЕР ИЗ БАЙЗИХ А ШТЫНКЕР". Ее очень трудно перевести на русский язык. Дословный перевод совершенно не звучит: "всякий КАКАТЕЛЬ считает себя ПУКАТЕЛЕМ". На языке идиш слова "КАКЕР", и "ШТЫНКЕР" несут определенные личностные характеристики, причём "ШТЫНКЕР" по каким-то параметрам превосходит "КАКЕРА"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Выражение: "ЕДЭР КАКЕР ИЗ БАЙЗИХ А ШТЫНКЕР". Ее очень трудно перевести  на русский язык. Дословный перевод совершенно не звучит: "всякий  КАКАТЕЛЬ считает себя ПУКАТЕЛЕМ". На языке идиш слова "КАКЕР", и  "ШТЫНКЕР" несут определенные личностные характеристики, *причём "ШТЫНКЕР"  по каким-то параметрам превосходит "КАКЕРА"*


 По запаху. 
Вспомнился незабвенный М.М. Жванецкий: "...они от нас имели аромат..."

Ну и забрели мы в тему... Давайте лучше о чем-то прекрасном?

----------


## tatyana2

> точно! любимая фраза деда -"шая-патриёт"


 А еще -шая из сарая.

----------


## Мэри_Поппинс

> точно! любимая фраза деда -"шая-патриёт"


 Мой папа выражался чуточку иначе - шая-идиЁт  :smileflag: .

----------


## Zhemchug

Навеяло. У моей дочки в школе бурю восторга вызывала обычная вроде бы фраза, произносимая англоговорящими преподавателями: "Папа идиёт на работу."

----------


## [email protected]

Моя бабуля своё неодобрение каких-то моментов моего поведения говорила: "Тоже мне моду взяла". А сестрица, приехавшая погостить из Владивостока долго ухахатывалась над вполне приличным названием "Куяльник №6".

----------


## Таллула

Я читала ваше общение здесь пару дней и решилась всё-таки зарегистрироваться, что бы сказать пару слов.. Я не из Одессы, о чём сильно сожалею. Бываю у вас несколько раз в год, у меня сестра живёт у Староконного рынка. на Раскидайловской улице. И когда бываю, я превращаюсь в одно хорошослышащее ухо))) Очень люблю ваш, тёплый, южный юмор. Я живу в Приднестровье, не так далеко. Очень много словечек и фраз используется и у нас, то есть я не нуждаюсь в переводчике, а наслаждаюсь прямо так, на прямую)) Спасибо, очень интересно..

----------


## [email protected]

> Я читала ваше общение здесь пару дней и решилась всё-таки зарегистрироваться, что бы сказать пару слов.. Я не из Одессы, о чём сильно сожалею. Бываю у вас несколько раз в год, у меня сестра живёт у Староконного рынка. на Раскидайловской улице. И когда бываю, я превращаюсь в одно хорошослышащее ухо))) Очень люблю ваш, тёплый, южный юмор. Я живу в Приднестровье, не так далеко. Очень много словечек и фраз используется и у нас, то есть я не нуждаюсь в переводчике, а наслаждаюсь прямо так, на прямую)) Спасибо, очень интересно..


 Позволю себе поприветствовать вас в клубе почитателей "великого и могучего" одесского языка!!!

----------


## ooo

А про "ДЕЛАТЬ БАЗАР" уже вспоминали?

----------


## Alexandr

> А про "ДЕЛАТЬ БАЗАР" уже вспоминали?


 В теме про Привоз.

----------


## 4е

А "давать жманы"?  :smileflag:  (в смысле побить)

----------


## Malena1106

не дуй мне в уши  :smileflag:  (типа не вешай лапшу на уши, не заливай)

----------


## nerazborchivo

за жманы впервые слышу..

----------


## el-ka

не-не,слышала, только "давать жмана"

----------


## Буджак

> А "давать жманы"?  (в смысле побить)


 У нас в этом случае говорили "дать в отрыв". Больше нигде не слышал такого.

----------


## winx

> У нас в этом случае говорили "дать в отрыв". Больше нигде не слышал такого.


 Чуток подправлю... )) 
говорили "дать оторваться", или "засвистишь по отрыву", а ответ иногда звучал: "а в оборотку?..." или "в отмазку выдержишь?..."
Как-то так. )))

----------


## Буджак

Это уже вариации.

----------


## winx

Шота вспомнила свой двор на Пушкинской...
Бабке с дедом дали там хату сразу после освобождения (от их погран-части), собссно, там уже последующие поколения родились и выросли.
"Квартиры были со всеми вдобствами! Во дворЭ" (с) Поэтому в конце двора, слева, был дворовой туалет, в самом закоулке. А над ним, на втором этаже жила семья - "дважды-еврей Советского Союза" - Коган-Шац, его жена и двое детей. Духан в том углу стоял дикий! Естессно, дети гуляли не под окнами, а в самом дворе.
Мама рассказывала, как эта тётка орала в окно из-за угла на весь двор: "*Бога (Боря), Мила! Хде ви есть! Я тибе не вижу? А ну щажже домой!"*

А наша соседка, тётя Люда, говорила "вапшЭ" и "навЭрно". 
Кстати, слова "навЭрно" и "канЭшна" - противоположности слов "наверное" и "конечно".

----------


## Moon Cat

> Чуток подправлю... )) 
> говорили "*дать оторваться*", или "засвистишь по отрыву", а ответ иногда звучал: "а в оборотку?..." или "в отмазку выдержишь?..."
> Как-то так. )))


  да, именно, "дать оторваться" - набуцкать значить

а сейчас в переписке с подругой с Бостону я применила о своем отдыхе слово " оторвались по-полной" в значении отдохнули на майские  в Балаклаве - ныряли, было довольно холодно для этого, но т-а-а-к здорово и красиво в тех местах...что  означало *оторвались* от обыденной жизни и суеты

а она мне в ответ: а мы "оттянулись"- правда еще не расшифровала как

----------


## Zhemchug

> ....Кстати, слова "навЭрно" и "канЭшна" - противоположности слов "наверное" и "конечно".


 Так у нас многие слова произносятся так, что интонация полностью перечеркивает смысл сказанного. Из той же оперы "*сейчас!*" или "*сейчас она войдет!*" в смысле отказа сделать предлагаемую работу или совершить другое действие по просьбе (по указанию).

----------


## Чебурген

А слово *шщчас* какое многогранное, если его с нужной интонацией произнести  :smileflag:  Заменяет целые словосочетания, и даже фразы, начиная от "щас возьму разбег с Дерибасовской", включая "щас я всё брошу..." и заканчивая "абажжжите, секундочку".

----------


## winx

> А слово *шщчас* какое многогранное, если его с нужной интонацией произнести  Заменяет целые словосочетания, и даже фразы, начиная от "щас возьму разбег с Дерибасовской", включая "щас я всё брошу..." и заканчивая "абажжжите, секундочку".


 Та шо там говорить!... Я сама всю дорогу употребляю фразу: "Ага, щщаз! Шнурки поглажу и возьму* разгон* с Дерибасовской!" :smileflag:

----------


## winx

А! Ещё вспомнила. Папа мой часто говорил: 
"...А шоб (она, он) ко мне стихами говорила по-французски и из духовки улыбалась..."
(в смысле - не буду это делать, ни при каких обстоятельствах)

----------


## Zhemchug

> А! Ещё вспомнила. Папа мой часто говорил: 
> "...А шоб (она, он) ко мне стихами говорила по-французски и *из духовки улыбалась.*.."
> (в смысле - не буду это делать, ни при каких обстоятельствах)


 Если из духовки, то так часто говорили о дороговизне продуктов. В том смысле, что не куплю это по такой высокой цене ни за какие деньги и ни при каких условиях.
А насчет языка, у нас в доме предпочитали китайский :smileflag: . Т е. "стихами на китайском языке". Но сути дела это не меняет.

----------


## Чебурген

> Та шо там говорить!... Я сама всю дорогу употребляю фразу: "Ага, щщаз! Шнурки поглажу и возьму* разгон* с Дерибасовской!"


 Пардоньте, упустил момент, брать разгон с Дерибасовской надо исключительно с поглаженными шнурками  :smileflag:

----------


## winx

> Пардоньте, упустил момент, брать разгон с Дерибасовской надо исключительно с поглаженными шнурками


 А як же ж!  :smileflag: 

А кста, чисто наше выражение - "......., а то я сегодня без галстука."

и "Тока не надо меня лечить!"

----------


## Наташа_Т

А у бабушки во дворе жила одна женщина, соседки-товарки называли ее между собой "Мадам Кадухес". Я долгое время думала, что это ее настоящая фамилия  :smileflag:  Потом уже узнала смысл, долго смеялась... А фамилия оказалась - Капитонова  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Любопытно, что обращение "мадам" применялось долгие годы после революции независимо от того, что мужья наших бабушек были партийцами, комунистами и рьяно боролись со всеми проявлениями прежней культуры. Вспомнился рассказ о том, как комсомольская ячейка пыталась расстроить брак бабушки и дедушки моего мужа  в Одессе, в 1921году на том основании, что он - "синеблузник" (было такое что-то типа драмкружка), а она - из купцов. И что у них могло быть общего?....  А люди потом прожили вместе 50 лет в счастливом браке. И происхождение не помешало. :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Любопытно, что обращение "мадам" применялось долгие годы после революции.


 Ещё говорили "дамочка" или "дама". "Я лично занимала очередь за этой дамой."

----------


## el-ka

прабабушка говорила "мадамочка"

----------


## Son'ka

> Любопытно, что обращение "мадам" применялось долгие годы после революции независимо от того, что мужья наших бабушек были партийцами, комунистами и рьяно боролись со всеми проявлениями прежней культуры. Вспомнился рассказ о том, как комсомольская ячейка пыталась расстроить брак бабушки и дедушки моего мужа  в Одессе, в 1921году на том основании, что он - "синеблузник" (было такое что-то типа драмкружка), а она - из купцов. И что у них могло быть общего?....  А люди потом прожили вместе 50 лет в счастливом браке. И происхождение не помешало.


 А моя бвбушка всегда говорила "Дама", т.е. Дама, вы не подскажите...... или  - Одна Дама на привозе ......

----------


## Amon_RA

слово "дама" и "дамочка" до сих пор еще не до конца выдавлено из нашего языка, как это ни странно.

Интересно, сколько должно пройти времени, чтобы эта тема форума стала справочным пособием для будущих поколений?

----------


## Amon_RA

> Когда я бываю в других городах, то вместо традиционного обращения "женщина" употребляю "дама", чем многих ввожу в ступор
> Всегда смеюсь, что наверно ей приятнее услышать "девушка"
> к мужчинам всегда обращаюсь "молодой человек"


 Хотя, логичнее было бы обращаться "валет"

----------


## Voland

> слово "дама" и "дамочка" до сих пор еще не до конца выдавлено из нашего языка, как это ни странно.
> 
> Интересно, сколько должно пройти времени, чтобы эта тема форума стала справочным пособием для будущих поколений?


 А некоторые мои знакомые, говорят - "барышня"...сам иногда так говорю, но только знакомым  :smileflag: 
А на некоторых молодых - "юное дарование", причем можно употребить как в положительном, так и в отрицательном смысле  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А некоторые мои знакомые, говорят - "барышня"...сам иногда так говорю, но только знакомым 
> А на некоторых молодых - "юное дарование", причем можно употребить как в положительном, так и в отрицательном смысле


 Напомнило КВН-овский сюжет, кажется 91-года. Недавно повторяли его:
-- Алло, барышня, барышня, барышня, мне Смольный.
-- Алло, Смольный, Смольный, Смольный, мне барышню, барышню, барышню....

----------


## феерический

Недавно летел в самолёте. Разнесли еду. Откинул перед собой столик, неспеша кушаю. И тут какая-то особа женского рода передо мной берёт и откидывает своё кресло назад вместе с моим столиком. Я едва успел схватить стаканчик с кофе. Автоматом, не задумываясь о возможной национальности тож женщины я говорю "Мадам, я еще не закончил!". Сказал и сразу подумал, а не немка/итальянка/хз кто еще она может быть? А она сказала "Дико извиняюсь!" И мы оба поняли, что мы таки из Одессы! Так произошла встреча Одеситов над Средиземным морем на высоте 10000 метров))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

В 1997 году летели из Парижа в Одессу. Рядом с нами пара переговаривалась на чисто нашем одесском:
-- Ой, жалко, что не поехали в Диснейленд.
-- Ты что дома не сможешь сходить?
Оказались бывшими одесситами, много лет живущими в Америке.

----------


## Moon Cat

> В 1997 году летели из Парижа в Одессу. Рядом с нами пара переговаривалась на чисто нашем одесском:
> -- Ой, жалко, что не поехали в Диснейленд.
> -- Ты что дома не сможешь сходить?
> Оказались бывшими одесситами, много лет живущими в Америке.


 еще:
пару лет назад  летим из Киева чартером на Пхукет
через пару кресел от нас две  очень колоритные и энергичные пары средних лет(наверно одесситы промелькнула у меня мысль) 
какая же была у меня радость, когда началась турбулентность
и один  из  этой компании на весь самолет произнес: ну надо же! трясет как в пятом трамвае по  Пролетарскому бульвару

----------


## Zhemchug

-- Почему стоим?
-- Копают, мадам.
-- А какая это улица?
-- Перекопской Победы... (периодически каждую нашу улицу можно так назвать) :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

зачем что-то придумывать за Одессу, как говорил классик:"вы выйдите на улицу и слушайте"
А мне и выходить не надо, окна на распашку, неожиданно в Одессе наступило лето и одесские дети придумывают а во что им поиграть
--а давайте играть в Али-бабу и сорок подж...ков
ну что с них возьмёшь?...

----------


## Zhemchug

> *зачем что-то придумывать за Одессу, как говорил классик:"вы выйдите на улицу и слушайте"*
> А мне и выходить не надо, окна на распашку, неожиданно в Одессе наступило лето и одесские дети придумывают а во что им поиграть
> --а давайте играть в Али-бабу и сорок подж...ков
> *ну что с них возьмёшь?...*


 Когда классик это говорил, еще было кого слушать. И они таки имели, что сказать. А с тех, кого слышно сейчас, ничего не возьмешь ни в прямом, ни в переносном смысле. Большинство из них даже регистрации одесской не имеют. Но и слушать их проку мало. Кроме вариаций мата на разных наречиях ничего не услышишь.
Между прочим, здесь, кажется, еще не упоминалась чисто одесская фраза: "Ну что слышно за...?" Таким образом наши бабушки интересовались новостями: и в международной политике, и в личной жизни соседей. :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Когда классик это говорил, еще было кого слушать. И они таки имели, что сказать. А с тех, кого слышно сейчас, ничего не возьмешь ни в прямом, ни в переносном смысле. Большинство из них даже регистрации одесской не имеют. Но и слушать их проку мало. Кроме вариаций мата на разных наречиях ничего не услышишь.
> Между прочим, здесь, кажется, еще не упоминалась чисто одесская фраза: "Ну что слышно за...?" Таким образом наши бабушки интересовались новостями: и в международной политике, и в личной жизни соседей.


  Ну и шо Вы нас пытаетесь обидеть? Мы еще здесь, хоть и остатки. Буквально вчера отздоровался "занги зыт".  :smileflag:

----------


## Парусник

> В 1997 году летели из Парижа в Одессу. Рядом с нами пара переговаривалась *на чисто нашем одесском*:
> -- Ой, жалко, что не поехали в Диснейленд.
> -- Ты что дома не сможешь сходить?
> Оказались бывшими одесситами, много лет живущими в Америке.


 Шоб Вы так жили, как прибедняетесь!
Эта,ставшая классической,фраза - бриз тонкого одесского юмора,к сожалению,постепенно становящийся историей.Как и истинно одесский дух.
Тем не менее,в Одессе шутят с серьезным лицом.Не каждый и поймет,что с ним только что пошутили. 
*Чтобы понимать "одесский язык",достаточно просто иметь чувство юмора*.
Но,*чтобы разговаривать на нем - надо родиться в Одессе...*

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну и* шо Вы нас пытаетесь обидеть*? Мы еще здесь, хоть и остатки. Буквально вчера отздоровался "занги зыт".


 Та боже упаси, хто ж *Вас* будет пытаться обидеть? И в мислях не било.
Это просто была реакция на процитированную выше фразу. Иногда одесскому языку пытаются приписать буквально все, сказанное здесь на любом жаргоне, включая ненормативную лексику. Именно это обижает многих. И меня в том числе, как упомянутый Вами "остаток". :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Та боже упаси, хто ж *Вас* будет пытаться обидеть? И в мислях не било.
> Это просто была реакция на процитированную выше фразу. Иногда одесскому языку пытаются приписать буквально все, сказанное здесь на любом жаргоне, включая ненормативную лексику. Именно это обижает многих. И меня в том числе, как упомянутый Вами "остаток".


 Всё, всё, уже никто никуда не идёт.  :smileflag:  Мы поняли друг-друга.  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

Мой приятель рассказал историю, что у его друга  родился ребенок и по праву рождения оказался одессит...

и вот он заговорил. Недавно выдал фразу, причем совершенно серьезно, которая в нашем окружении стала  просто крылатой:
*"Вот она тётя на"*

Причем сразу скажу это дитя(или дитЁ как уворят в Одессе) даже! имеет 

одесскую прописку, да простит меня м-м Жемчуг :smileflag:  будьте более терпимой!

----------


## Чебурген

> Иногда одесскому языку пытаются приписать буквально все, сказанное здесь на любом жаргоне, включая ненормативную лексику. Именно это обижает многих.


 Иногда важно не что сказал, а с какой интонацией и выражением на лице  :smileflag:  "Междометия" "а то", "или", "таки да", "на минуточку" и др., в зависимости от того, в каком контексте и с какой интонацией сказаны, могут иметь самый разный смысл.

----------


## Чебурген

> Мой приятель рассказал историю, что у его друга  родился ребенок и по праву рождения оказался одессит...
> 
> и вот он заговорил. Недавно выдал фразу, причем совершенно серьезно, которая в нашем окружении стала  просто крылатой:
> *"Вот она тётя на"*
> 
> Причем сразу скажу это дитя(или дитЁ как уворят в Одессе) даже! имеет 
> 
> одесскую прописку, да простит меня м-м Жемчуг будьте более терпимой!


 А что плохого дитё сказало, и в чём вина его одесской прописки?  :smileflag:  
"-У меня за городом есть дом на...
-А зачем тебе своя домна?
-Живу я в нём на..." (с) анекдот

----------


## Malena1106

ой, народ, давайте не выяснять тут кто кого...а лучше пополнять темку новыми словами, выражениями, рассказами ну и всем остальным одесским фольклёром

вот вспомнилось мне :  "мировая селёдочка", т.е. очень очень вкусная!!!!!

----------


## феерический

По рыбе на ум приходит сразу "тулить тухлую тюльку" - говорить ерунду.

----------


## Zhemchug

А мне недавно вспомнилось, как выражали безразличие, равнодушие к человеку или проблеме: "мне от этого (от него/нее) ни холодно, ни жарко".

----------


## феерический

> А мне недавно вспомнилось, как выражали безразличие, равнодушие к человеку или проблеме: "мне от этого (от него/нее) ни холодно, ни жарко".


 Это выражение настолько прочно вошло в нашу жизнь, что уже не задумываешься о его происхождении.

----------


## Alexandr

Что-то меня берут сильные сомнения, что это выражовывание имеет одесские корни.

----------


## Чебурген

Как вариант, хотя тоже не гарантирую "одесские корни": меня это не чешет (не колышет)...

----------


## Alexandr

> Как вариант, хотя тоже не гарантирую "одесские корни": меня это не чешет (не колышет)...


 Я такое слышал на всей протяженности советского союза. Не факт происхождения.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Что-то меня *берут сильные сомнения*, что это выражовывание имеет одесские корни.


   Ну хотя бы не *терзают* и не *смутные* - уже хорошо. Вот про чешет / не чешет слышала везде. А на своем "выражо(в)ывании" на стаиваю.

----------


## arial0072

По теме, а может и нет... Было такое выражение, возможно из блатного жаргона, "фронс" - означало всех иностранцев.
Вероятно от изменённого "La France". Интересно мнение "спильноты", прошу прощения за лексику.

----------


## Гидрант

Вспомнил  чисто одесское, без всяких "может быть", выражение: *великий пуриц* (в теме, вроде бы, еще не упоминавшееся). Всю жизнь думал, что от того Пурица, который золото и драгоценности на Дерибасовской, а Смирнов утверждает, что от амбициозного главврача Еврейской. Впрочем, оба подходят по контексту  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> По теме, а может и нет... Было такое выражение, возможно из блатного жаргона, "фронс" - означало всех иностранцев.
> Вероятно от изменённого "La France". Интересно мнение "спильноты", прошу прощения за лексику.


 да было такое слово в нашем приморском городе и по-моему от моряков с пассажиров в таком контексте:
как можно работать, к примеру,барменом на крымско-калымской, после фронсов или бундесов,
 как-то так)))

----------


## Son'ka

Часто слышу выражение "убиться можно", при чем применяется при разных случаях.

----------


## Alexandr

> Часто слышу выражение "убиться можно", при чем применяется при разных случаях.


 Тоже не вижу "местности". Убится об стену мы ж не относим к одесизмам.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Часто слышу выражение "убиться можно", при чем применяется при разных случаях.


 Девушка! Что же ви так убиваетесь? Вы же так никогда не убьетесь!
(где-то слышала, но не знаю автора) :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

"Убиться веником" пожалуй, не совсем по- одесски, а вот "я с тобой убьюсь когда- нибудь" (не на мотоцикле, или другом повышенном "источнике адреналина" между булок), а просто так, по жизни, это уже чуть роднее подчас звучало  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> "Убиться веником" пожалуй, не совсем по- одесски, а вот "я с тобой убьюсь когда- нибудь" (не на мотоцикле, или другом повышенном "источнике адреналина" между булок), а просто так, по жизни, это уже чуть роднее подчас звучало


 Не, явно не одесизмы. Общие. Хоть и правильные выражения.

----------


## Чебурген

Ну, не знаю... Повторюсь, самые простые слова и фразы, произнесенные с "той, шо надо" интонацией, звучали очень органично. Мне мама тоже иногда говорила, когда я очень поздно приходил домой, подчас слегка не совсем трезвый (был период после развода...): ты меня хочешь в гроб загнать, и что потом ты будешь делать? Банальный набор слов, но это надо было слышать, точнее, видеть, как сказали бы у нас  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну, не знаю... Повторюсь, самые простые слова и фразы, произнесенные с "той, шо надо" интонацией, звучали очень органично. Мне мама тоже иногда говорила, когда я очень поздно приходил домой, подчас слегка не совсем трезвый (был период после развода...): ты меня хочешь в гроб загнать, и что потом ты будешь делать? *Банальный набор слов, но это надо было слышать, точнее, видеть, как сказали бы у нас*


 Между прочим одесскому языку свойственна путаница с органами чувств: у нас *слышат*, как *пахнут* духи, *видят, как кто-то что-то сказал, видят идти* знакомых по Дерибасовской и т.д. Нечто подобное есть в английском: вместо "послушай" в кино говорят "посмотри" (look) и т.д. Или это - "трудности перевода"?

----------


## Alexandr

> Ну, не знаю... Повторюсь, самые простые слова и фразы, произнесенные с "той, шо надо" интонацией, звучали очень органично. Мне мама тоже иногда говорила, когда я очень поздно приходил домой, подчас слегка не совсем трезвый (был период после развода...): ты меня хочешь в гроб загнать, и что потом ты будешь делать? Банальный набор слов, но это надо было слышать, точнее, видеть, как сказали бы у нас


 Не, это нормальная фраза, она ж даже буквами на экране звучит.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Что бы выразить своё восхищение часто употребляли слово "мировые". Мировые голубцы, мировые котлеты, мировые пирожки и т.д.

----------


## Alexandr

> Что бы выразить своё восхищение часто употребляли слово "мировые". Мировые голубцы, мировые котлеты, мировые пирожки и т.д.


 И шо тут звучит?

----------


## Son'ka

> Между прочим одесскому языку свойственна путаница с органами чувств: у нас *слышат*, как *пахнут* духи, *видят, как кто-то что-то сказал, видят идти* знакомых по Дерибасовской и т.д. Нечто подобное есть в английском: вместо "послушай" в кино говорят "посмотри" (look) и т.д. Или это - "трудности перевода"?


 есть старое одесское выражение:

- Циля, ви слишите как пахнут мои новые духи? – Ну канешна! Шо я по вашему слепая что ли? а по поводу перевода, у меня есть троюродный брат, который давно живет в Америке и преподает в университете американцам русскую и украинскую литературу, да, да, именно русскую и украинскую, так сказал что американцы не могут понять, когда  одессита спросить, будешь ли ты........., отвечает, - да нет, спасибо, они в шоке, не поймут, все таки да или нет.  Они вообще не могут сообразить как правильно это переводить.

----------


## Son'ka

А самое главное, что только настоящего Одессита будет коробить, когда кто нибудь, особенно приезжие говорят Од*Э*сса.

----------


## Voland

> По теме, а может и нет... Было такое выражение, возможно из блатного жаргона, "фронс" - означало всех иностранцев.
> Вероятно от изменённого "La France". Интересно мнение "спильноты", прошу прощения за лексику.


 "Фронсами", чаще называли негров, вот уж не знаю почему  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> "Фронсами", чаще называли негров, вот уж не знаю почему


 Кино было, где негр имел имя Фронс.  :smileflag:  Всё просто.

----------


## Voland

> Кино было, где негр имел имя Фронс.  Всё просто.


 А что за фильм? Я, что-то смутно припоминаю...

----------


## Alexandr

> А что за фильм? Я, что-то смутно припоминаю...


 Про революцию. Название уже не помню.

----------


## 4е

Вчера, Садовая угол Дворянской, мадам почти вся в ларьке   :smileflag:  оттуда фраза: "*Кто Вам сказал что я нервная? Я эмоциональная"*.  :smileflag:  
Интонации не передать ... я рыдала  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

Вчера под  довольно поздний вечер в открытое окно  влетела перебранка соседей снизу:
Он:" Да не ходил я по девочкам...ну шо ты все никак не успокоишься, старая прости...ка"
Она в ответ: "Ну причем здесь возраст!" Занавес

----------


## arial0072

В советское время фильмы катастроф, или фантастика были преимущественно заграничные. И вот такой случай, - на экране очень крупным планом игуана, плохо загримированная под динозавра, гонится за визжащей от ужаса героиней. Героиня так долго и сильно визжит, что у всех зрителей, непроизвольно возникает желание, чтобы уже этот "динозавр", наконец догнал девушку и избавил нас от мучений. И вот, в момент кульминации напряжения, когда весь зал замирает, раздаётся очень чёткий голос зрителя: _Щас он её заштефкает!_
Зал взорвался от хохота! Вот так, одна фраза и яркое слово *"заштефкает"*, обеспечило довольно средненькому фильму бесспорный успех.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вчера под  довольно поздний вечер в открытое окно  влетела перебранка соседей снизу:
> Он:" Да не ходил я по девочкам...ну шо ты все никак не успокоишься, старая прости...ка"
> Она в ответ: "Ну причем здесь возраст!" Занавес


 У меня мама иногда вспоминала разговоры детей в своем довоенном дворике на Молдованке. В одной семье были братик и сестричка лет 8-10. И, видимо, конфликты между их родителями на вышеприведенную тему были не редкость. Когда дети играли в дочки-матери и ссорились между собой, сестричка говорила братику: "Ну иди уже к своей институтке...." 
Что слышу - о том пою.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Когда дети играли в дочки-матери и ссорились между собой, сестричка говорила братику: "Ну иди уже к своей институтке...." 
> *Что слышу - о том пою*.


 Так о том и пели  :smileflag:  

И слово "институтка" было не ругательным, так например, барышень из Смольного называли, его потом таким, после 17-го, сделали  :smileflag: 
А вот Клара Будиловская- таки да... Одесситы меня поняли  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Так о том и пели  
> 
> И слово "институтка" было не ругательным, так например, барышень из Смольного называли, его потом таким, после 17-го, сделали 
> А вот Клара Будиловская- таки да... Одесситы меня поняли


  Песня звучала в фильме "Государственная граница"...

----------


## Чебурген

> Песня звучала в фильме "Государственная граница"...


 В этом фильме была своя "восточная спецфика". Там пелось: привет эмигрантам, свободный Харбин  :smileflag:  Я постарался наиболее "оригинальную" версию найти, тем более, что ещё до "Гос. границы" эта песня была известна. Мне она просто нравится, без всякого "политконтекста". Точно так же многие песни "за Одессу" в разном исполнении по разному звучат.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Так о том и пели  
> И слово "институтка" было не ругательным, так например, барышень из Смольного называли, его потом таким, после 17-го, сделали 
> А вот Клара Будиловская- таки да... Одесситы меня поняли


 Так это мы с тобой сейчас знаем, а та мама "подруг" того папы называла более подходящим ситуации термином. Их скандалам свидетелем был, как водится, весь двор. Поэтому и смешило окружающих, как девочка коверкала мамины слова.




> В этом фильме была своя "восточная спецфика".  Там пелось: привет эмигрантам, свободный Харбин  Я постарался наиболее  "оригинальную" версию найти, тем более, что ещё до "Гос. границы" эта  песня была известна. Мне она просто нравится, без всякого  "политконтекста". Точно так же многие песни "за Одессу" в разном  исполнении по разному звучат.


 А политический контекст эта песня имела везде. Просто в Европе пели "Париж" вместо "Харбина", чтобы быть поближе к слушателям. Не удивлюсь, если найдется что-нибудь про "свободный Стамбул". Там тоже в те годы было очень много российских иммигрантов первой волны.

----------


## МІА

А в детстве когда мы жарили "рибу", мой папа делал соус к рыбе под названием "саламур".

----------


## Zhemchug

Саламуром обычно называли маринад для рыбы, шашлыков и т.д. Хотя, наверное, возможны варианты.

----------


## Чебурген

Заправка для ухи  :smileflag:  "Концентрат" (раствор) чеснока, перца и соли, добавлявшийся "по вкусу" в тарелку.

----------


## arial0072

> Так о том и пели  
> 
> И слово "институтка" было не ругательным, так например, барышень из Смольного называли, его потом таким, после 17-го, сделали 
> А вот Клара Будиловская- таки да... Одесситы меня поняли


 И песней и Кларой порадовал, РЕСПЕКТ тебе и  УВАЖУХА! 
Ще не вмерла Одесса!!!

----------


## Voland

> Саламуром обычно называли маринад для рыбы, шашлыков и т.д. Хотя, наверное, возможны варианты.


 Почему называли???
И сейчас называют  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Почему называли???
> И сейчас называют


 Как говаривал в свое время Жванецкий: "Может я чего-нибудь не знаю? Может Вы чего-нибудь знаете?"  :smileflag:

----------


## INET

> Почему называли???
> И сейчас называют


 Вот именно!
 Причем рецептов ухи есть много, а саламурчик делают к той, которую готовят с нескольких видов рыбы, потом эту рыбу вываливают отдельно на блюдо, а юшку пьют отдельно, не везде так готовят

----------


## Буджак

> Так о том и пели


 Порадовал - не то слово! У меня с этой песней связаны очень приятные воспоминания. На третьем курсе у моего друга был день рождения. Ну, собрались в нашем блоке в общаге в ГЗ, мы, два негра с острова Маврикий, друзья с разных факультетов. Когда уже хорошо выпили и закусили, одна девушка с философского, жена одного из приглашенных, которого я до тех пор не знал, заметила отличную гитару, принадлежащую одному из негритят. Она взяла ее и запела эту песню... У нее был удивительный голос, очень красивый и сильный, как потом оказалось, у нее было музыкальное образование по классу вокала, и она в свое время даже выбирала, куда ей поступать - в консерваторию или на философский. Неожиданно к ней присоединился один из негритят, у него был очень низкий голос, почти бас, а музыке он тоже учился... Получился фантастический дуэт, а французский акцент только придавал пикантность. У всех просто мурашки пробежали от их исполнения. Было уже час 3 ночи, стали стучать соседи, потом приходили, чтобы прекратить это безобразие, но, послушав, оставались у нас, поздравляли именинника и приносили разные напитки, которые тут же уничтожались. Через час пришел оперотряд, который был поставлен перед выбором - или валить, пока люлей не наваляли, либо присоединиться. Они свалили, но через полчаса вернулись с бутылкой водки и куском докторской... Где они достали это добро в горбачевские годы глубокой ночью, до сих пор не понимаю. Под конец нас набилось человек 40 в тесный блок, сидели на кроватях, на стульях по 3 человека, на полу, окна настежь, а табачный дым такой, что хоть топор вешай, но даже я не обращал на это никакого внимания, хотя еще вчера прибил бы того, кто вздумал бы покурить в моей комнате; пили  и пели все - от блатных песен до оперных арий, потом хором русские народные песни, потом Клод пел соло на французском языке, который я не понимал... Это нельзя было подготовить, это могло случиться только случайно... И это был лучший день рождения, ан котором я бывал. Даже юбилей босса в лондонском Royal Garden Hotel с приглашенными звездами, на который он угрохал как минимум миллион фунтов, даже рядом не стоял. Сейчас ролик послушал, и опять все перед глазами! Как опять молодым стал.

----------


## Moon Cat

да, что значит экспромт - чудесное воспоминание! - из таких вот  знаковых моментов и состоят наши  лучшие воспоминания....

а насчет этой песни, то мне кажется на одесский манер было бы:... вино и мужчины- моя атмосфЭра... :smileflag:

----------


## UncleSom

А как вам фраза : - на сюда!

----------


## феерический

> А как вам фраза : - на сюда!


 В каком контексте?

----------


## Zhemchug

> А как вам фраза : - на сюда!


 Если говорить об одесском языке, то у меня лично было несколько следующих диалогов (обычно с сапожниками или чиновниками):
-- На когда Вам это надо? (срок изготовления документов или починки обуви и пр.)
-- На вчера!
-- Ну ладно, приходите после .....

----------


## Пушкин

> В каком контексте?

----------


## Яна Александровна

Я выросла на Фонтане, так у нас  никогда не было понятия "на районе" как сейчас говорят. У нас говорили на хуторе :smileflag: )))))))) И никогда не говорили " иду домой", говорили " иду ко двору".

----------


## Voland

> Я выросла на Фонтане, так у нас  никогда не было понятия "на районе" как сейчас говорят. У нас говорили на хуторе)))))))) И никогда не говорили " иду домой", говорили " иду ко двору".


 А на Пересыпи, говорили "во двор"...и тоже "на хуторе"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Я выросла на Фонтане, так у нас  никогда не было понятия "на районе" как сейчас говорят. У нас говорили на хуторе)))))))) И никогда не говорили " иду домой", говорили " иду ко двору".


 Божи ж мой! Фонтан уже "хутор". А шо тогда за мельницы говорить?  Насчёт последней фразы, у меня в памяти отложилось "до двора" (не путать с *провинциальным* "до ветра").
P.S. По поводу "на раёне", ИМХО, это какое-то недавнее и чисто "гоповское" "понятие", от старших, коренных одесситов раньше ни разу не слышал.

----------


## Яна Александровна

> Божи ж мой! Фонтан уже "хутор". А шо тогда за мельницы говорить?  Насчёт последней фразы, у меня в памяти отложилось "до двора" (не путать с *провинциальным* "до ветра").
> P.S. По поводу "на раёне", ИМХО, это какое-то недавнее и чисто "гоповское" "понятие", от старших, коренных одесситов раньше ни разу не слышал.


 Не ясна мне Ваша язвительная интонация по поводу Фонтана, я написала где конкретно слышала такие выражения, на мельницах не жила, ничего сказать не могу. Относительно "на районе" сказала только по тому, что слышу как сейчас говорит молодежь.

----------


## СИНДИ

> А в детстве когда мы жарили "рибу", мой папа делал соус к рыбе под названием "саламур".


 А у нас это называется лёк .

----------


## victor.odessa

> А на Пересыпи, говорили "во двор"...и тоже "на хуторе"


 В районе Казанского базарчика никогда не говорили "На хуторе", а вот иду во двор - да. Или иду в город, в смысле на Дерибасовскую.

----------


## Чебурген

> Не ясна мне Ваша язвительная интонация по поводу Фонтана, я написала где конкретно слышала такие выражения, на мельницах не жила, ничего сказать не могу. Относительно "на районе" сказала только по тому, что слышу как сейчас говорит молодежь.


 Моя "интонация" насчёт Фонтана не язвительна, а слегка иронична  :smileflag:  Каждый хочет увидеть (прочитать) то, что он хочет или себе видит  :smileflag:  Это и меня, и вас касается  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> В районе Казанского базарчика никогда не говорили "На хуторе", а вот иду во двор - да. Или иду в город, в смысле на Дерибасовскую.


 А когда я шел в вашу сторону, говорил "иду на базарчик"  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> А когда я шел в вашу сторону, говорил "иду на базарчик"


 Ха! Витя, вот тебе майонезная баночка, сбегай на Казанчик, купи томата на три копейки.

----------


## Voland

> Ха! Витя, вот тебе майонезная баночка, сбегай на Казанчик, купи томата на три копейки.


 Аааа ... и так тоже  :smileflag: 
Но томат я покупал в овощном магазине, который называли "лестничка"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

А лестничкой называли массу хлебных, овощных и прочих маленьких магазинчиков в разных районах города. :smileflag:  И даже направление движения: "а вот там, на лестничке..." В нашей округе так называли даже Оптику на Лазарева угол Высокого (где, мол, заказал очки?...).

----------


## Наташа_Т

А у нас овощной назывался "Дары полей"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

На Филатова, недалеко от площади Независимости (или как там ее сейчас?) когда-то был маленький овощной "Вишенка", который давно снесли. А напротив этого овощного был молочный. Так вместо "я иду купить молока" говорили: "я подойду к "Вишенке"... "

----------


## victor.odessa

> Аааа ... и так тоже 
> Но томат я покупал в овощном магазине, который называли "лестничка"


 Это на втором Заливном, со стороны Московской?

----------


## Voland

> Это на втором Заливном, со стороны Московской?


 Именно....

----------


## victor.odessa

> Именно....


 Земляк земляка видит из далека.

----------


## Яна Александровна

> Моя "интонация" насчёт Фонтана не язвительна, а слегка иронична  Каждый хочет увидеть (прочитать) то, что он хочет или себе видит  Это и меня, и вас касается


 Тогда объясните мне в чем ирония? Я не ставлю свое место проживания выше других, я просто обозначила то место где слышала данные фразы. 
P.S. Я тоже люблю Бабеля. :smileflag: ))))))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Тогда объясните мне в чем ирония? Я не ставлю свое место проживания выше других, я просто обозначила то место где слышала данные фразы. 
> P.S. Я тоже люблю Бабеля.))))))))


 Я к тому, что Фонтан (ну, где-то до станции 12-й по крайней мере) как-то нетактично "хутором" называть  :smileflag:  Даже "тогда" "давным- давно", это был так сказать, "элитный раён", частные дома и дачи "сильных мира сего" в те стародавние времена (мало что изменилось  :smileflag: ) А вот Ближние и Дальние Мельницы территориально находились когда-то за пределами городской черты Одессы, и соответственно имели право называться "хутором", хотя это тоже не совсем точно, но "образно" это больше "хутор" (так же, как Слободка и Пересыпь), чем Фонтан. Надеюсь, вы понимаете, о чём я, и вообще, в каком контексте обо всём этом сказал?  :smileflag:  Ни в коем случае не умаляю и не оспариваю слова ваших близких, думаю, они тоже иронизировали за "хутор на Фонтане" со свойственным одесситам чувством юмора  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Земляк земляка видит из далека.


 Ну да, вот даже общался недавно по скайпу с приятелем, который в Гонконге сейчас в рейсе, так там помощник капитана сказал фразу "Я, как человек родившийся на Пересыпи..." я поинтересовался как зовут помощника, оказалось - одноклассник...чего только не бывает  :smileflag:

----------


## alinina

Ой-ки, а как же тогда называть Заставу????? Хутор, посёлок или райончик?

----------


## tatyana2

Детям говорили "са двора никуда не выходи"

----------


## Voland

> Ой-ки, а как же тогда называть Заставу????? Хутор, посёлок или райончик?


 А как старожилы ее называют?
...Хутор, это действительно, из уличного жаргона  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Ой-ки, а как же тогда называть Заставу????? Хутор, посёлок или райончик?


  А зачем? Называйте просто Заставой  :smileflag:  В Одессе вас поймут, разве что уточнят, Первая или Вторая?  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> А зачем? Называйте просто Заставой  В Одессе вас поймут, разве что уточнят, Первая или Вторая?


 Всё равно, что Мельницы, ближние или дальние. Или Фонтан:малый, большой или средний.

----------


## Чебурген

> Всё равно, что Мельницы, ближние или дальние. Или Фонтан:малый, большой или средний.


 Не, без обид и претензий к барышне, которая это сказала (со слов "родственников"), всё, что связано с Одессой, как то язык не поворачивается "хутором" называть. Я за неё попытался "теоретизировать", какие бы "раёны" "канали" бы за "хутор". Похоже, на меня обиделись...  Жаль... Прошу прощения... 
P.S. А если кто-то, живя на Фонтане, его "хутором" обзывал, думаю, нашлось бы много одесситов, которые поменялись "из центра" (Мясоедовская, Болгарская, Михайловская etc...(я по убыванию "крутизны"  :smileflag: ) на тот "хутор"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Детям говорили "са двора никуда не выходи"


 А мне еще добавляли "цыгане украдут!"...так я потом тихонько выходил и проверял...где же эти цыгане?  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> так я потом тихонько выходил и проверял...где же эти цыгане?


 Цыгане периодически носили ярко окрашеные "петушки" на палочке во дворы. Вот их "выходили и проверяли" (с)  :smileflag:  И только потом я понял, почему мне папа с мамой не разрешали есть эти "петушки" "цыганских" "расцветок" и на 1 мая покупать надутые шарики аналогичных расцветок, от которых язык и губы были соответствующего цвета  :smileflag: 
Кто-нибудь из взрослых просто назвал бы эту всю "залипуху": дрэк...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Цыгане периодически носили ярко окрашеные "петушки" на палочке во дворы. Вот их "выходили и проверяли" (с)  И только потом я понял, почему мне папа с мамой не разрешали есть эти "петушки" "цыганских" "расцветок" и на 1 мая покупать надутые шарики аналогичных расцветок, от которых язык и губы были соответствующего цвета 
> Кто-нибудь из взрослых просто назвал бы эту всю "залипуху": дрэк...


 мит фефер))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не, без обид и претензий к барышне, которая это сказала (со слов "родственников"), всё, что связано с Одессой, как то язык не поворачивается "хутором" называть. Я за неё попытался "теоретизировать", какие бы "раёны" "канали" бы за "хутор". Похоже, на меня обиделись...  Жаль... Прошу прощения... 
> P.S. А если кто-то, живя на Фонтане, его "хутором" обзывал, думаю, нашлось бы много одесситов, которые поменялись *"из центра" (Мясоедовская, Болгарская, Михайловская etc...(я по убыванию "крутизны" ) на тот "хутор"...*


 Счаззз проснется центр и обидится на тебя за причисление к нему откровенной Молдованки (все названные тобой улицы). Хотя моя бабушка категорически отказывалась селиться и на Фонтане, и на Черемушках, мотивируя это близостью нашего проживания к центру, Привозу и т.д. А без ее согласия по нормам проживания квартиру не давали даже кооперативную.

----------


## Яна Александровна

> Я к тому, что Фонтан (ну, где-то до станции 12-й по крайней мере) как-то нетактично "хутором" называть  Даже "тогда" "давным- давно", это был так сказать, "элитный раён", частные дома и дачи "сильных мира сего" в те стародавние времена (мало что изменилось ) А вот Ближние и Дальние Мельницы территориально находились когда-то за пределами городской черты Одессы, и соответственно имели право называться "хутором", хотя это тоже не совсем точно, но "образно" это больше "хутор" (так же, как Слободка и Пересыпь), чем Фонтан. Надеюсь, вы понимаете, о чём я, и вообще, в каком контексте обо всём этом сказал?  Ни в коем случае не умаляю и не оспариваю слова ваших близких, думаю, они тоже иронизировали за "хутор на Фонтане" со свойственным одесситам чувством юмора


 Может я Вас удивлю, но на Фонтане были и есть  такие места как Чубаевка, которые иначе как "хутором" не назовешь, там не было элитных домов и дач, а были обыкновенные дома простых смертных. Во времена моего детства, даже на улице Тенистой и в Хрустальном переулке были домики, где во дворах паслись козы и пахло как в деревне.

----------


## el-ka

собственно,от ЖД до Пересыпи город, остальное хутора и слободки. и что в этом обидного?

----------


## Чебурген

> Может я Вас удивлю, но на Фонтане были и есть  такие места как Чубаевка, которые иначе как "хутором" не назовешь, там не было элитных домов и дач, а были обыкновенные дома простых смертных. Во времена моего детства, даже на улице Тенистой и в Хрустальном переулке были домики, где во дворах паслись козы и пахло как в деревне.


 Знаю я Чубаевку, бывал-с и неоднократно :smileflag:  Из таких соображений до революции всё, что за ЖД вокзалом в сторону Водопроводной и Фонтана- один сплошной хутор, да и фонтанские дачи тоже можно хутором назвать, смотря, что в это слово вкладывать. Также помню из детства, что за местом, ныне называемым площадью Деревянко, а ранее Конституции, был не то, что хутор, а сплошные непаханые поля, ковылём заросшие. И по улице Малиновского в 70-х, вдоль дороги, коз водили пастись, когда она ещё не четырёхрядной, а двухрядной была. Я к тому, что всё меняется, и та же Чубаевка тоже уже далеко не "хутор", а очень даже  :smileflag:  Не уверен, что жители Чубаевки называют её сейчас "хутором", разве что, по приколу  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Вроде бы здесь еще не было. Сегодня покупаем клубнику на Черемушках. Продавец: "Попробуйте, я Вам дам *хороший* килограмм!!!"
 И кому объяснишь, что бывают "плохие" и "хорошие" килограммы?  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Да, обычно или "чистый вес", или "поход" дают...

----------


## Zhemchug

Главное, что мы с ней друг друга поняли.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> А вот Клара Будиловская- таки да... Одесситы меня поняли


 Давайте я расскажу, что знаю. Работал я как-то на обувной фабрике (царство ей небесное :smileflag: ) в ремонтном цехе. Делали разные работы, в том числе и оформление Доски Почета. В очередной раз разбирая старые рамки с передовиками (рамок было больше, чем мест на Доске, и были те, которые не разбирались много лет) натыкаюсь на фото женщины в возрасте и с подписью Клара Будиловская! Сразу возникает вопрос - ЭТО ЧТО? ЭТО КАК?( дома все исписаны, имя на слуху). Мне обьясняют - Клара Будиловская, бригадир одного из цеха обувного объединения, у которой проходили практику выпускники ПТУ с которыми не сложились отношения и соответственно зарплата Вот отсюда и растут ноги. Месть удалась, хотя думаю эта женщина не обращала на это внимание. 
 Вот вам и легенда Одессы и ее истинная история.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Давайте я расскажу, что знаю. Работал я как-то на обувной фабрике (царство ей небесное) в ремонтном цехе. Делали разные работы, в том числе и оформление Доски Почета. В очередной раз разбирая старые рамки с передовиками (рамок было больше, чем мест на Доске, и были те, которые не разбирались много лет) натыкаюсь на фото женщины в возрасте и с подписью Клара Будиловская! Сразу возникает вопрос - ЭТО ЧТО? ЭТО КАК?( дома все исписаны, имя на слуху). Мне обьясняют - Клара Будиловская, бригадир одного из цеха обувного объединения, у которой проходили практику выпускники ПТУ с которыми не сложились отношения и соответственно зарплата Вот отсюда и растут ноги. Месть удалась, хотя думаю эта женщина не обращала на это внимание. 
>  Вот вам и легенда Одессы и ее истинная история.


  Какой кошмар  :smileflag:   Крушение такого красивого одесского мифа.... А может быть, она все-таки была бригадиром, и, одновременно, знакомой того таксиста? Выпускники ПТУ  вряд ли могли быть так последовательны  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Какой кошмар   Крушение такого красивого одесского мифа.... А может быть, она все-таки была бригадиром, и, одновременно, знакомой того таксиста? Выпускники ПТУ  вряд ли могли быть так последовательны


 Таксист же тоже когда-то что-то заканчивал. Может тоже ПТУ? Или с горя от маленькой зарплаты пошел в водители и мстил ей потом всю жизнь? А вообще могло быть и несколько таких женщин "с трудной судьбой"...

----------


## Гидрант

Все же классическая версия о шофере продуктовой машины (или хлебовозки) более правдоподобна. Надписи появлялись с огромной скоростью и, в основном, в ночное время (в нашем районе могу подтвердить, что именно так). И милиция, по слухам, отследила из двух десятков подозреваемых именно того, кто работал по ночам (взяли с поличным при оставлении очередного автографа).
И еще верю этой версии потому, что так или примерно так говорила тогда вся большая деревня по имени Одесса  :smileflag: , а в те годы информационное обеспечение было налажено отменно - и оперативнее ТАСС, и достовернее "Голоса Америки"

ПС. Возможно, обувщики просто прикололись и задним числом прилепили историю к однофамилице той исторической женщины (которая, по тем же достоверным слухам, таки очень быстро сменила фамилию). Так что с крушением мифа торопиться не будем, тем более, что мифы вообще не рушатся - на то они и мифы  :smileflag: .

----------


## Zhemchug

К слову о продуктовой машине. У меня напротив дома уже пару месяцев по утрам стоит машина - точь-в-точь, как фургон из "Место встречи изменить нельзя". Даже с надписью "Хлеб". Какое-то время "разные мысли" в голову лезли. А теперь мы привыкли как-то....  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Все же классическая версия о шофере продуктовой машины (или хлебовозки) более правдоподобна. Надписи появлялись с огромной скоростью и, в основном, в ночное время (в нашем районе могу подтвердить, что именно так).


 Нет, это был таксист, точно  :smileflag:  А вот Клара вполне себе могла быть и бригадиром  :smileflag:  И (это главное!) - висеть на Доске Почета

----------


## Чебурген

Я запутался... Таксист, водитель уборочно-поливочной машины или мусорвоза? Ох уж эти мне одесские легенды...  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я запутался... Таксист, водитель уборочно-поливочной машины или мусорвоза? Ох уж эти мне одесские легенды...


 Но приятно ж вспомнить, правда? Теперь таких персонажей уже нету. Вот например, первого секретаря обкома, или там мера никто и не вспомнит из тех времен, а Клару знали все  :smileflag: 
Я вот недавно вспоминала, в ходе последней предвыборной кампании. На том самом месте в Санаторном переулке, что ведет к морю от Французского бульвара, где за Клару было написано и оставалось очень долго, несколько лет. Так вот именно там написали за Гурвица пару слов, а в контексте - то же самое  :smileflag:  Так вот ту стену скребли одновременно человек 20 и  еще столько же над ними стояли. И дня не продержалось! А Клара - она на века. Ну или пока мы помним и детям рассказываем такие вот одесские легенды  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Хорошенькое у Вас сравнение с партейными лидерами....

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Хорошенькое у Вас сравнение с партейными лидерами....


 Та разве ж то лидеры и разве ж то партии?  :smileflag: 
Не поверите, но именно на том самом месте было написано!

----------


## Zhemchug

Поверю. Но меня больше забавляет надпись: "Не сыпьте мусор - прокляну!!!" в нескольких уголках Молдаванки.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

"Во дворе туалета нет" - круче. Типа, кто-то поверит  :smileflag:  Ну, ворота, на которых написано, обписают, и шо?  :smileflag:  Но мы-то знаем, что туалет во дворе обычно в конце слева



> меня больше забавляет надпись: "Не сыпьте мусор - прокляну!!!"


 Меня не меньше забавляла надпись: Мусор не бросать. Штраф 50 руб. 
Типа возле каждой надписи на заборе или воротах  стоял "мздоимец" с соответствующими документами и кассовым аппаратом, или выбросившие мусор бежали искать, кому бы 50 рублей дать

----------


## Яна Александровна

У нас на даче (с. Алтестово)  возле посадки написано " Мусор не бросать. Штраф- лопатой по голове"

----------


## Ludmila11-09

> всё меняется, и та же Чубаевка тоже уже далеко не "хутор", а очень даже  Не уверен, что жители Чубаевки называют её сейчас "хутором", разве что, по приколу


 ...хутор...., ага.....
Колхоз !!! 
До сих пор существует "КОЛХОЗНЫЙ ДВОР".
Не давече встречала машину, которая доставляла газ в тот самый "двор".

Как говорит форумчани НаСекундуЗагляну : Село - оно и в Африке село !

----------


## Ludmila11-09

> вам дать номер туда


 обратила внимание на адрес  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

> Но приятно ж вспомнить, правда? Теперь таких персонажей уже нету. Вот например, первого секретаря обкома, или там мера никто и не вспомнит из тех времен, а Клару знали все


 Ночевкин, что тут вспоминать!

----------


## Гидрант

Срочно редактируем статью в Википедии: "Ночевкин Анатолий Петрович - первый секретарь Одесского обкома КПСС в эпоху Клары Будиловской...."  :smileflag: 
ПС. А точно - Ночевкин, не при Кириченко это было?

----------


## Гидрант

> Поверю. Но меня больше забавляет надпись: "Не сыпьте мусор - прокляну!!!" в нескольких уголках Молдаванки.


 У нас на Черемушках владелец одного из гаражей, как последнее средство написал "СВОЛОЧИ могут бросать мусор ИМЕННО ЗДЕСЬ!" Самое смешное, что кучи мусора у дверей этого гаража таки исчезли. Все-таки остатки "химеры, именуемой совестью" (с) еще у кого-то не совсем атрофировались.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Срочно редактируем статью в Википедии: "Ночевкин Анатолий Петрович - первый секретарь Одесского обкома КПСС в эпоху Клары Будиловской...." 
> ПС. А точно - Ночевкин, не при Кириченко это было?


 поклонник Клары Б.чудил конец 70-х начало 80-х 
а Ночевкин был в 1983-1988гг. первый секретарь Одесского обкома КП Украины, причем    С 1988г. на пенсии. )))

т.е. скорее  — Кириченко Николай Карпович 1977—1983 гг..

----------


## Виктор Р

[QUOTE=Zhemchug;19646706]Потому что до этого она была Полицейской. И именно так называли ее мои родители и бабушка. Но вернуть это название в незалежній і незаможній уже не могли, как и моей родной Малороссийской. Так Роза Люксембург вышла замуж за Бунина
Спасибо за "Малороссийскую"! Думал,никто не знает,как называлась Лазарева до войны.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Спасибо за "Малороссийскую"! Думал,никто не знает,как называлась Лазарева до войны.


 Пожалуйста, если не шутите. А называлась она так до революции. А потом у нас же был "пролетарский интернационализм"  Вы что? Какие "малороссы"? Но старожилы всегда называли ее по старому, пока живы были. А в период массового возвращения прежних названий ни Полицейской, ни Малороссийской этот процесс не мог коснуться по определению. За Екатерининскую какие бои были "местного значения"!!! Царица ж несвидома була - не верила в самостийнисть - как можно?

----------


## Чебурген

> Спасибо за "Малороссийскую"! Думал,никто не знает,как называлась Лазарева до войны.


 Тоже оттудова?  :smileflag:  Не, ну как не с Болгарской, так с Маларассейской  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> *У нас на Черемушках* владелец одного из гаражей, как последнее средство написал "СВОЛОЧИ могут бросать мусор ИМЕННО ЗДЕСЬ!" Самое смешное, что кучи мусора у дверей этого гаража таки исчезли. Все-таки остатки "химеры, именуемой совестью" (с) еще у кого-то не совсем атрофировались.


 


> *Тоже оттудова?  Не, ну как не с Болгарской, так с Маларассейской*


 А как не с Молдаванки - так с Черемушек!!!

----------


## Виктор Р

> А лестничкой называли массу хлебных, овощных и прочих маленьких магазинчиков в разных районах города. И даже направление движения: "а вот там, на лестничке..." В нашей округе так называли даже Оптику на Лазарева угол Высокого (где, мол, заказал очки?...).


  Оптика была напротив колбасной. :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

С Малороссийской.

----------


## Гидрант

С этим Лазаревым тоже чисто "Одесская штучка" была проделана. 
Малороссийская стала Лазарева в 1922 году - к 5-тилетнему юбилею Октября. Имелся в виду Петр Станиславович Лазарев - один из "установителей" Советской власти в Одессе, убитый деникинцами в 1920 году.(_см. книгу "Улицы рассказывают"_).  В народе называли, кто как, больше по-старому.

А когда настало время (в 90-е годы) убирать все "советские" названия и возвращать т.н. "исторические", встала дилемма: оставить нельзя, потому что большевик и прочее, вернуть Малороссийскую - оскорбление независимой Украине, как известно, на дух слово "малоросс" не принимающей.
Поэтому Лазарева переименовали - во что бы вы думали? -  в *Адмирала Лазарева* (того, что Антарктиду открывал), хотя он тому, старому Лазареву, как в анекдоте про Троцкого, "даже не однофамилец"(с)  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Пожалуйста, если не шутите. А называлась она так до революции. А потом у нас же был "пролетарский интернационализм"  Вы что? Какие "малороссы"? Но старожилы всегда называли ее по старому, пока живы были. А в период массового возвращения прежних названий ни Полицейской, ни Малороссийской этот процесс не мог коснуться по определению. За Екатерининскую какие бои были "местного значения"!!! Царица ж несвидома була - не верила в самостийнисть - как можно?


 Пардон,Жемчуг! "Малороссийская" стала "Лазарева" после В.О.войны.

----------


## Чебурген

> С этим Лазаревым тоже чисто "Одесская штучка" была проделана. 
> Малороссийская стала Лазарева в 1922 году - к 5-тилетнему юбилею Октября. Имелся в виду Петр Станиславович Лазарев - один из "установителей" Советской власти в Одессе, убитый деникинцами в 1920 году.(_см. книгу "Улицы рассказывают"_).  В народе называли, кто как, больше по-старому.


 


> Пардон,Жемчуг! "Малороссийская" стала "Лазарева" после В.О.войны.


 Честно говоря, версия, которую я слышал от родителей и бабушек, улица была названа  в честь Семёна Фёдоровича Лазарева, секретаря райкома, действовавшего в годы ВОВ в Одесском подполье.

----------


## Гидрант

Подпольщик Лазарев тоже вполне был достоин "своей" улицы. Я начинаю подозревать, что количество всевозможных героических  Лазаревых приближалось к количеству *Лазарей* в нашем городе в не столь уж далекие годы  :smileflag: 
Но я дал ссылку на книгу Саркисьяна, Ставницера "Улицы рассказывают", а они, в свою очередь цитируют официальный документ. Думаю, в 1972 году внимание партийных органов к такой деликатной проблеме, в честь кого именно и что именно было названо, было достаточно пристальным. А иначе бы авторов тут же "поправили".

ПС. Да и переименововать улицу, названную в честь героя Отечественной войны, комиссия Гурвица все же не стала бы. Авдеева-Черноморского, Бадаева, Гордиенко - все это не трогали. А вот "коммунистическое  прошлое" искореняли с энтузиазмом.

----------


## Виктор Р

И шё ви думаете? Таки-да Семёна Фёдоровича!

----------


## Виктор Р

Не знаю за ту книгу,у меня были разные документы на участок.До войны (и при румынах) "Малороссийская"

----------


## Trs

У меня на Мельницах есть улица Скворцова. И никто из живущих на ней не знает в честь кого она названа. С Шота Руставели всё понятно. С Ефимовым всё понятно. Якова Бреуса в некоторых домах даже живым помнят. А в честь кого из многочисленных Скворцовых назвали в 1953+/-год Молчановскую - неизвестно. Даже основных версий две: то ли в честь героя СССР А. А. Скворцова, погибшего в 1943, то ли в честь астронома Е. Ф. Скворцова, умершего в 1952 году. 

Впрочем, старожилы её до сих пор называют Молчановской.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Оптика была напротив колбасной.


 Колбасной чего? Фабрики, лестнички или магазина? Тогда "колбасн*ого*"?  :smileflag: 
Я там помню овощной с одной стороны (через Лазарева) и хлебный - с другой (через Высокий)...




> С Малороссийской.


 А с какого номера, если не секрет?




> Пардон,Жемчуг! "Малороссийская" стала "Лазарева" после В.О.войны.


 Моя бы бабушка и мама с Вами поспорили, если были бы живы. Моя семья жила там с 1921 по 1983 год с перерывом на эвакуацию. Поэтому мне ближе версия Гидранта. А о том, что не сразу определились, в честь какого Лазарева называть, свидетельствует явно дописанное и размазанное *"АДМ."* на номерах домов. Ради интереса поищу довоенные документы семьи с указанием адреса.

----------


## Zhemchug

> У меня на Мельницах есть улица Скворцова. И никто из живущих на ней не знает в честь кого она названа. С Шота Руставели всё понятно. С Ефимовым всё понятно. Якова Бреуса в некоторых домах даже живым помнят. А в честь кого из многочисленных Скворцовых назвали в 1953+/-год Молчановскую - неизвестно. Даже основных версий две: то ли в честь героя СССР А. А. Скворцова, погибшего в 1943, то ли в честь астронома Е. Ф. Скворцова, умершего в 1952 году. 
> 
> Впрочем, старожилы её до сих пор называют Молчановской.


 Так вроде бы была мемориальная доска с краткими данными на этого революционера Скворцова. Очень смутно помню, но я ее видела, кажется, когда 10-й трамвай останавливался на каком-то светофоре. Обычно такие таблички вешали на первом номере дома.

----------


## Виктор Р

Мадам Жемчуг! Я на Вас удивляюсь! Фабрики! А насчёт поспорить-мой пра-пра-прадедушка приехав в Одессу из Италии в 1856 году(тысяча восемьсот) купил участок по ул.Малороссийской н.23,где в свою очередь родился и вырос я.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Колбасной чего? Фабрики, лестнички или магазина? Тогда "колбасн*ого*"? 
> Я там помню овощной с одной стороны (через Лазарева) и хлебный - с другой (через Высокий)...
> 
> 
> 
> А с какого номера, если не секрет?
> 
> 
> 
> Моя бы бабушка и мама с Вами поспорили, если были бы живы. Моя семья жила там с 1921 по 1983 год с перерывом на эвакуацию. Поэтому мне ближе версия Гидранта. А о том, что не сразу определились, в честь какого Лазарева называть, свидетельствует явно дописанное и размазанное *"АДМ."* на номерах домов. Ради интереса поищу довоенные документы семьи с указанием адреса.


  Дописаное и размазаное "Адм" вот откуда: когда делали таблички,по ошибке написали "Акад".

----------


## Trs

Так нет тогда уже того дома, первый квартал Скворцова раздавил новый корпус Краяна. И трамвая там уже нет, перенесли на Авиационную.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Пардон,Жемчуг! *"Малороссийская" стала "Лазарева" после В.О.войны.*


 


> Мадам Жемчуг! Я на Вас удивляюсь! Фабрики! А насчёт поспорить-*мой пра-пра-прадедушка приехав в Одессу из Италии в 1856 году(тысяча восемьсот) купил участок по ул.Малороссийской н.23*,где в свою очередь родился и вырос я.


 Я дико извиняюсь, но тогда Вы спорите сами с собой. Или за какую войну Ви себе имеете в виду? 




> Так нет тогда уже того дома, первый квартал Скворцова раздавил новый корпус Краяна. И трамвая там уже нет, перенесли на Авиационную.


 Да, я знаю. Просто раньше трамвай часто и подолгу останавливался. Так что можно было прочесть и таблички на домах, и даже надписи на памятниках, когда он шел мимо кладбища. Почему-то врезался в память заросший кустами и высокой травой памятник двум, судя по всему, сестричкам 7 лет и 21 года с одной фамилией, трагически погибшим. Много лет подряд по нескольку раз в неделю мы ездили 10-м трамваем к бабушке с Черемушек на Молдаванку. И всегда на светофоре трамвай останавливался таким образом, что можно было прочесть надпись именно на этом памятнике... А такая информация почему-то притягивает в определенном возрасте.

----------


## Виктор Р

Мадам Жемчуг! Я-таки ждал,шо Ви напишете шо-то интэрэсное,а Ви прямо как я не знаю!

----------


## Trs

> Мадам Жемчуг! Я на Вас удивляюсь! Фабрики! А насчёт поспорить-мой пра-пра-прадедушка приехав в Одессу из Италии в 1856 году(тысяча восемьсот) купил участок по ул.Малороссийской н.23,где в свою очередь родился и вырос я.


 А г-н Гриценко В., тоже вам родственник? Он владел домом по Малороссийской, 23, в начале ХХ века, но фамилия у него явно уже не итальянская.

----------


## Виктор Р

Так я за 19 век.И если Вы таки в курсе,(как я вижу) фамилия Квадри тоже должна быть знакома.

----------


## Trs

У меня старше 1899 года ничего нет, к сожалению. Но в справочнике на 1902-03 гг. отыскались господа Квадра Г. и Ф., совместно владевшие домом №2 по Филодоровой улице.

----------


## Виктор Р

> У меня старше 1899 года ничего нет, к сожалению. Но в справочнике на 1902-03 гг. отыскались господа Квадра Г. и Ф., совместно владевшие домом №2 по Филодоровой улице.


 КВАДРИ Г. и К. А что за улица Филодорова(я)???

----------


## Zhemchug

У нас в доме на Лазарева, как, наверное, во многих домах старой Одессы, была очень красивая ковка. Балконы были очень вычурные. И на каждой металлической ступеньке лестниц в парадных была выбита фамилия Я. Сегал. Интересно, кто был этот Сегал? У владельцев дома фамилия была другая.

----------


## Trs

Сегал, Рестель, Яловиков, Бертран, об-во "Труд" - это всё владельцы литейных заводов. Мелким шрифтом приглашаем в профильную тему https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=870478 и соответствующий альбом на Одессастори http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=581

Филодорова - кажется, Известковая (так получается, если сравнивать современную карту и издание 1917 г.), надо будет у Кайзера спросить - он наверняка знает. Я считал улицы от нынешнего рынка - получилась Известковая.

----------


## OMF

Известковая

----------


## Виктор Р

> Сегал, Рестель, Яловиков, Бертран, об-во "Труд" - это всё владельцы литейных заводов. Мелким шрифтом приглашаем в профильную тему https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=870478 и соответствующий альбом на Одессастори http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=581
> 
> Филодорова - кажется, Известковая (так получается, если сравнивать современную карту и издание 1917 г.), надо будет у Кайзера спросить - он наверняка знает. Я считал улицы от нынешнего рынка - получилась Известковая.


 А Вы уточнили,Квадри или Квадра? Может,опечатка? В конце книги должно быть "замеченные опечатки".Фамилия редкая даже в Италии,однофамильцы маловероятны.Если не сложно,посмотрите! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Так нет тогда уже того дома, первый квартал Скворцова раздавил новый корпус Краяна. И трамвая там уже нет, перенесли на Авиационную.


 А ещё на месте этого корпуса была улица Глиняная.

----------


## Trs

Опечаток в справочнике домовладельцев могло оказаться так много, что их даже не учитывали. А "Квадра" вместо "Квадри" может быть и ошибкой наборщика и опечаткой в машинописной справке, использованной при составлении.

Глиняная? Разве она там была? Сейчас улица с таким названием проходит перпендикулярно Весенней. Краян занял всю Косовскую, большую часть Шота Руставели, первый квартал Авиационной и ещё один переулок, название которого на момент ликвидации я не знаю.

----------


## nerazborchivo

вчера порадовался ушами.
ЦПКиО им.Т.Г.ШевченкА. открыие колеса обозрения (любопытно, кто придумал это сделать без рекламы, пореди рабочей недели и в девять вечера..). обошли мероприятие задами. на задворках шхерится клоун, сняв парик и курит. подбегает к нему совершенно левый пацан лет десяти и кричит:"Мужчина, покатайте на гиргосках!". клоун без второго слова делает последнюю затяжку, отщёлкивает бычок в кусты, нахлобучивает парик, пацан заскакивает ему на гиргоски и они скрываются в ночи странным клоунским аллюром. занавес!
ще не вмэрла..!!! )))

----------


## Чебурген

> на задворках *шхерится* клоун


 О! Ещё одно слово напомнили  :smileflag:  А то всё за улицы, а за язык тех улиц совсем забыли.

----------


## nerazborchivo

это флотский жаргон больше. я его на улице редко слышал, а притащил с собой вместе с трапом, баночкой и пр. со службы.

----------


## Чебурген

Так Одесса ж портовый город и часть слов из одесского обихода сошла на берег по трапу  :smileflag:  Хотя трапом лестницы в парадных редко называют  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Так Одесса ж портовый город и часть слов из одесского обихода сошла на берег по трапу  Хотя трапом лестницы в парадных редко называют


 Это выражение с войны с Северного флота.Означает прятатся в ШХЕРАХ.(нечто вроде наших лиманов)

----------


## Виктор Р

> Опечаток в справочнике домовладельцев могло оказаться так много, что их даже не учитывали. А "Квадра" вместо "Квадри" может быть и ошибкой наборщика и опечаткой в машинописной справке, использованной при составлении.
> 
> Глиняная? Разве она там была? Сейчас улица с таким названием проходит перпендикулярно Весенней. Краян занял всю Косовскую, большую часть Шота Руставели, первый квартал Авиационной и ещё один переулок, название которого на момент ликвидации я не знаю.


 Была! Я хорошо помню!

----------


## Trs

О, тогда где? Не между Косовской / Январского восстания и Шота Руставели?

----------


## Чебурген

> Это выражение с войны с Северного флота.Означает прятатся в ШХЕРАХ.(нечто вроде наших лиманов)


 Происхождение я интуитивно давно понял, ещё когда в юности книжку "Секретный фарватер" прочитал  :smileflag:  Кстати, чаще слышал в контексте не столько самому прятаться, сколько что- то спрятать, зашхерить.

----------


## Виктор Р

> О, тогда где? Не между Косовской / Январского восстания и Шота Руставели?


 Вроде да.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Происхождение я интуитивно давно понял, ещё когда в юности книжку "Секретный фарватер" прочитал  Кстати, чаще слышал в контексте не столько самому прятаться, сколько что- то спрятать, зашхерить.


 а я употребляю(с легкой руки семьи моего мужа)выражение
 "шхеры такие" когда запутанные улицы где-то в небольшом городке или к примеру,на окраине 
или во дворе  на Молдаванке ищешь квартиру в конце двора или сарайчики или подвал какой-то незнакомый)))

----------


## nerazborchivo

и на баночке сидите с лёгкой руки семьи мужа? ;-)

----------


## Чебурген

Это слово иногда употребляется и в качестве приличного синонима неприличного слова без буквы ш, когда говорится о безвозвратной потере чего- либо. Типа, я ему дал на время, а он пошхерил навсегда...  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> или во дворе  на Молдаванке ищешь квартиру в конце двора или сарайчики или подвал какой-то незнакомый)))


 На Молдаванке в конце двора, обычно слева почему-то, был гальюн  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> и на баночке сидите с лёгкой руки семьи мужа? ;-)


 объясни, что это значит? 




> На Молдаванке в конце двора, обычно слева почему-то, был гальюн


 недавно искала квартиру возле автовокзала, во двор заходишь на право идешь по шхерам в конец двора  - опа! двухуровневые апартаменты))) вот тебе и зашхерился приятель)))

----------


## Виктор Р

В Кировском сквере когда-то был летний кинотеатр.Я застал только его развалины.Кто в курсе как он назывался?

----------


## nerazborchivo

*Moon Cat*, как говаривал старина Фрейд, сигара иногда.. просто сигара. баночка это табуретка. этимология: банка - мель. корабль сел на мель (на банку). ну и мы с вами, когда садимся, то на баночку. ))

----------


## феерический

> В Кировском сквере когда-то был летний кинотеатр.Я застал только его развалины.Кто в курсе как он назывался?


 Кинотеатр был на месте нынешних цветов, назывался, кажется, Пионер или что-то в этом духе. А в самом центре сквера, где сейчас лошадь стоит, была пожарная каланча в которой жили голуби. И вот однажды она упала, ровно в полдень, к счастью, гуляющие дети с детского сада ушли за десять минут до её падения. Погибло много голубей.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Кинотеатр был на месте нынешних цветов, назывался, кажется, Пионер или что-то в этом духе. А в самом центре сквера, где сейчас лошадь стоит, была пожарная каланча в которой жили голуби. И вот однажды она упала, ровно в полдень, к счастью, гуляющие дети с детского сада ушли за десять минут до её падения. Погибло много голубей.


  "Пионер"! Каланчу не помню,видимо,до моей памяти было.А где был кинотеатр им.Старостина,не помните?

----------


## феерический

> "Пионер"! Каланчу не помню,видимо,до моей памяти было.А где был кинотеатр им.Старостина,не помните?


 Слободка, кажется. Полевая 26, обл. больница, 15й трамвай.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> А где был кинотеатр им.Старостина,не помните?


 А чего был? он и сейчас работает!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Слободка, кажется. Полевая 26, обл. больница, 15й трамвай.


 Видимо,да.Здание,кажется ещё сохранилось.

----------


## Виктор Р

> А чего был? он и сейчас работает!


 Та ты шо!

----------


## Zhemchug

А *забить баки* в смысле "заболтать, заговорить так, чтобы человек забыл, зачем приходил" - это тоже из морской тематики? 
И еще недавно как-то "всплыло" слово *отношение*. Раньше (лет 30-40 назад) так называли рекомендательное письмо одной организации в другую (принять человека на работу или совершить какие-то другие действия)... А сейчас это слово как-то вышло из употребления.

----------


## феерический

> Бак (голл. bak) — надстройка в носовой части палубы, доходящая до форштевня. Баком называют также и всю переднюю часть палубы (спереди от фок-мачты или носовой надстройки).
> Основное назначение баковой надстройки заключается в увеличении высоты борта в носовой части корабля, что важно для обеспечения хорошей мореходности, защиты верхней палубы от заливания при встречной волне и повышения непотопляемости.


 Думаю, смысл этого выражения глубже и не обязательно связан с морскими штучками.

----------


## Trs

Это была не каланча, а старая часовая башня базара. Она рухнула в 1958 году.

----------


## феерический

> Это была не каланча, а старая часовая башня базара. Она рухнула в 1958 году.


 Очень может быть! Под сквером находятся огромные подвалы, бывшие склады. В одном из них открыли тир. Сейчас вход в тот тир закрыт железными дверями вровень с землёй на клумбе по центру в стороне Преображенской.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Думаю, смысл этого выражения глубже и не обязательно связан с морскими штучками.


 укр. бачить - видеть, от баки - глаза. отвести глаза, замылить зрение..морем не пахнет. ))

----------


## Voland

> укр. бачить - видеть, от баки - глаза. отвести глаза, замылить зрение..морем не пахнет. ))


 А "зенки", это на каком?

----------


## nerazborchivo

ой, а кто-нибудь носит часы? если поломаются или сядут батарейки, отнесите их в мастерскую на Воровского корнер лейт.Шмидта. не пожалеете!!! помните мы за Сеню - чистильщика рыбы с Привоза говорили? там похожий персонаж работает.))

----------


## nerazborchivo

> А "зенки", это на каком?


 феня.

----------


## nerazborchivo

кстати, феня откуда?

----------


## Voland

> кстати, феня откуда?


 От разбойников  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

ггг..)) я думал, от разбойников только песня из Бременских музыкантов.

----------


## Чебурген

> ой, а кто-нибудь носит часы? если поломаются или сядут батарейки, отнесите их в мастерскую на Воровского корнер лейт.Шмидта. не пожалеете!!! помните мы за Сеню - чистильщика рыбы с Привоза говорили? там похожий персонаж работает.))


 Та ты шо! Ради одного колорита стоит найти повод занести туда старые настольные часы, заодно на чудака посмотреть  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

он несколько проигрывает Сене, но этот старый еврей таки может доставить удовольствие не только женщине.))

----------


## паста

"Рриба моя-слухай меня сюдя"

----------


## nerazborchivo

с первым сообщением вас, паста! ))

----------


## Чебурген

> он несколько проигрывает Сене, но этот старый еврей таки может доставить удовольствие не только женщине.))


 Мы, мужчины, тоже иногда можем "любить ушами"

----------


## arial0072

> он несколько проигрывает Сене, но этот старый еврей таки может доставить удовольствие не только женщине.))


 А де Сеня?

----------


## nerazborchivo

нема Сени..последнее, шё я от него слышал, это было "оцым-поцым, на привозе больше ловить нечего..".

----------


## Voland

> нема Сени..последнее, шё я от него слышал, это было "оцым-поцым, на привозе больше ловить нечего..".


 "Оцым-поцым"...это выражение я когда-то часто слышал...спасибо что напомнил...будем пользоваться  :smileflag:

----------


## cerubina

> Кинотеатр был на месте нынешних цветов, назывался, кажется, Пионер или что-то в этом духе. А в самом центре сквера, где сейчас лошадь стоит, была пожарная каланча в которой жили голуби. И вот однажды она упала, ровно в полдень, к счастью, гуляющие дети с детского сада ушли за десять минут до её падения. Погибло много голубей.


  Это не пожарная. "Одесский вестник" № 75, 1833 год, о планируемом обустройстве главной площади Старого базара(Кировского сквера): (А в самом центре, где сейчас лошадь стоит) "предложено выстроить каменное здание и башню в девять саженей высотой, на которой будут построены большие "боевые часы" по проекту Г.И. Торичелли". "Торговали здесь съестным, книгами, был и толкучий рынок до 1876 года. Башня стояла до 1958 года."  Слышала в детстве, что когда-то на ней  был колокол., в который звонили, когда привозили свежую рыбу. Называет ли кто-нибудь "лошадь" памятником атаману Головатому", интересно?
http://obodesse.at.ua/Aleksandrovsk_2/basoli.jpg,  http://obodesse.at.ua/Aleksandrovsk_2/bachny_bazar.jpg

----------


## Марина-0309

- Почём стоит похоронить? а без покойника? 

- Не крутите мне фаберже! 

- Ой, что вы знаете ... это такая богатая женщина, такая богатая... Вы бы видели, какой ковер она хотела купить! 

Сарочка. а шо случилося с Моней?
-он умер!
-то то я смотрю его хоронят...

На пляже.
- Help! Help! Help! I can't swim!
- Сарочка,посотри.Пока вся Одесса училась плавать,этот умник учил английский язык!

----------


## OMF

- Почем помидоры?
- Рубль
- А штоб купить?

----------


## nerazborchivo

здравствуй, племя младое, незнакомое!!! ))
ребята, знаете за шё Каин убил Авеля? тот тоже рассказывал старые анекдоты..

----------


## Виктор Р

> здравствуй, племя младое, незнакомое!!! ))
> ребята, знаете за шё Каин убил Авеля? тот тоже рассказывал старые анекдоты..


 И цитировал Жванецкого!

----------


## victor.odessa

> здравствуй, племя младое, незнакомое!!! ))
> ребята, знаете за шё Каин убил Авеля? тот тоже рассказывал старые анекдоты..


 Пила пела, валя сосну за сосной. "Прекратить пение!" сказал прораб. Пила прекратила. Мораль? Нет морали, да и дров нет. 
P.S. Да не судите Вы ребят так строго. Ведь кто то же должен тему поддерживать.

----------


## marinatour

хе-хе )))

----------


## Виктор Р

Недавно услышал на 7-м. Мама сыну лет шести: "Дима! Не бегай вокруг! Возьми меня за кулёк и иди рядом!"

----------


## tatyana2

> "Оцым-поцым"...это выражение я когда-то часто слышал...спасибо что напомнил...будем пользоваться


 "Оцым-поцым 28" Не знаю до сих пор почему 28.

----------


## victor.odessa

> "Оцым-поцым 28" Не знаю до сих пор почему 28.


 Точно так говаривали мой отец и его братья.

----------


## Пушкин

> Точно так говаривали мой отец и его братья.


 И часто они так говорили? :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> И часто они так говорили?


 Они употребляли эту фразу в споре с кем либо, вместо:"И опять 25", как сказали бы сейчас.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Они употребляли эту фразу в споре с кем либо, вместо:"И опять 25", как сказали бы сейчас.


 С такой же точностью (25 к 28) можно перевести большинство фраз одесского языка на общедоступный. А если вспомнить, что к 28 прибавлялось еще 4, то получалась вообще непереводимая игра слов...  :smileflag:

----------


## winx

Вот всю жизнь употребляю фразу:* "только не надо меня лечить"*. Вроде смысл понятен, но, впоследствии, я слышала разные её толкования...

А какое из них самое точное?

----------


## winx

> - Почем помидоры?
> - Рубль
> - А штоб купить?


 Начало - да, такое... а вот в концовке есть вариант, который слышала не раз:
*- А так шоб взять?...*

----------


## Zhemchug

Между прочим многие у нас заменяют слово "купил" словом "взял" (черешню, творог, сапоги - короче, что угодно), а после добавляют по какой цене. Как-то никогда не задумывалась, почему.

----------


## Гидрант

> С такой же точностью (25 к 28) можно перевести большинство фраз одесского языка на общедоступный. А если вспомнить, что к 28 прибавлялось еще 4, то получалась вообще непереводимая игра слов...


 За какой перевод и за какую точность вы здесь говорите, если в Одессе:
- когда тебе на ногу роняют чугунный радиатор, вместо общечеловеческого "мать твою...", говорят "*шоб ты мне был здоров!*";
- когда хотят намекнуть, что человек не слишком гениальный, говорят "*он вумный, аж пищит!*";
- когда, наоборот, хотят похвалить - "*вы его слушайте,слушайте - он не такой айдиет* (эпитет варьируется от "глупый" до "поц"), *как с первого взгляда кажется*";
- когда не хотят иметь дела с ч-либо/ к-либо - *"чего в супе нехватало!", "три года ты/ он мне снился"* и.т.д.и т.д.

Вкупе с хрестоматийным "а я знаю?" (которое в тупом окружающем мире почему-то принимают за утверждение, а не за отрицание), все это делает абсолютно недоступной для понимания логику нашего языка для всяких посторонних наблюдателей и блюдителей языковой чистоты.
А все, кому надо, таки говорят, понимают, и имеют с этого удовольствие!  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Между прочим многие у нас заменяют слово "купил" словом "взял" (черешню, творог, сапоги - короче, что угодно), а после добавляют по какой цене. Как-то никогда не задумывалась, почему.


 А ВЗЯТЬ всегда лучше и интересней, чем купить - дает ощущение активности тому, кто приобрел... нашел, выбрал, выторговал, дотащил - как древнего мамонта - до родной пещеры. Особенно поднимало самооценку в эпоху тотального дефицита  :smileflag: 
Кроме того, словом "взял" часто заменялось неприличное "украл/ограбил" (взять кассу, например). А в городе Мишки Япончика и Соньки-Золотой Ручки даже у кристально честных граждан "где-то там,  в глубине души"(с) ("95-й  квартал") таилась сладкая тяга к такому адреналину... не на деле, так хоть на словах  :smileflag: .

  *Показать скрытый текст* **Сам грешен... проезжая в коляске по Привозу, частенько БРАЛ с лотков понравившийся помидор или яблоко -  при жутком конфузе бабушки и попустительстве торговок: "_Та, не треба, не треба - не вертайте, хай дитё бере_".  Но это было ТАК давно, что мне просто стыдно своего возраста. 
Чтобы окончательно уверить всех, что мой склероз переходит в делириум, скажу, что примерно в те же годы на Большом Фонтане вечером к ограде дач выносили миски с абрикосами и предлагали уходящим с пляжа *ВЗЯТЬ* "просто так" (БЕСПЛАТНО).  Было проще, приятней, и едва ли не дешевле отдать завалившую весь дворик абрикосу, чем везти ее на рынок и торговать по 30 или 40 тех еще, "старых" копеек.  
Рыночная экономика тогда еще в нашу дикую страну не пришла!!

----------


## Zhemchug

Я таки тоже имею с этого удовольствие. Только несколько уточнений:
-- по поводу радиатора на ногу: *"и чего тебе в жизни не хватало?"*;
-- моя мама говорила *"вумный как вутка (утка)";*
-- *"чего в этом супе не хватает"* - цитата из Хазанова. Ответ на нее: *"не хватает хлеба."*
-- а *"три года ты мне снилась"* - вообще лирическая песня времен "развитого социализма". Вряд ли ее сочинили в Одессе. У нас просто могут любой фразе придать такую интонацию, что она сойдет даже за политический анекдот.  :smileflag: 
Аналогично звучит *"он будет долго гнать велосипед" * в смысле, что человек не торопится что-то сделать. 
Или *"Я знаю? Город будет?" -* в смысле сомнения в возможности чего либо*.* Конкретно последнюю цитату очень любил один из моих молодых людей много лет назад, когда пытался выяснить, какое я люблю мороженое. А мне неудобно было его "грузить."  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Они употребляли эту фразу в споре с кем либо, вместо:"И опять 25", как сказали бы сейчас.


  Ооо! по моему "оцым -поцем", а я слышал как "оцеН-поцен", скорее ближе к (простите) "тыц -пиздыц", "еханый бабай", "Епонский городовой", "во блин", "елки-палки" и т.д., но не как "опять 25" - что подразумевает под собой повторение, а не вдруг свершившееся действие... :smileflag:

----------


## el-ka

отзовитесь ,помнящие старый одесско-еврейский фольклор! не могу восстановить в памяти весь текст "...мы гуляли-мы гуляли! рюмка водки,хвост селедки,две бутылки пива на 16 человек. мы были все спиридон-пьяные!..."

----------


## cerubina

Воспоминания - для Гидрант - 
по поводу фонтанских абрикос: между штакетинами заборов в пыльной листве дикого винограда пожилые дамские лица  с   накрашенными "бантиком на ниточке" губками поджидают  (подъевреивают) прохожих: ой, молодые (независимо от возраста) люди,  вы, наверное, приезьжийе -у вас такой  худенький ребёночек - так наберите себе абрикос с того дерева -сколько хотите, хоть ведро, хоть два - только залезьте сами, оой! осторожьно, не поломайте веток! Молодые люди к взаимной радости делились  с хозяевами спелыми целенькими фруктами.

----------


## Zhemchug

А у меня опять воспоминания более древние, чем заявлено :smileflag:  Был у нас во дворике на Молдаванке дедушка Стащенко (вспомнилась фамилия, наверное, по поводу слова "взять"). Всем соседям чинил по столярке, полам и т.д. всё, что только возможно и невозможно. Мы, когда квартиру на Черемушках получили, полы дощатые нам заново сбивал, бо щели в них были - ладонь проходила. А в своем дворе было у него пару деревьев черешни, абрикос. Так он в возрасте за 80 спокойно лазил на них по приставной лестнице (его же, возможно, возраста). А потом еще и на Привозе продавал это добро.

----------


## cerubina

> как говаривал старина Фрейд, сигара иногда.. просто сигара. баночка это табуретка. этимология: банка - мель. корабль сел на мель (на банку). ну и мы с вами, когда садимся, то на баночку. ))


 Думаю, этимология: банка-это сиденье в лодке, бывает съёмное - чисто табуретка, нет?

----------


## Виктор Р

"Banca"-по итальянски "скамейка,табуретка"(деревянные).

----------


## Zhemchug

А что же тогда такое "банкомат"?  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> А что же тогда такое "банкомат"?


 Ящик из которого добывают деньги. )))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ящик из которого добывают деньги. )))


 ... или покрывают матом, если в нём их не оказалось.

----------


## Zhemchug

Говорила мне покойная свекровь: "не надо делать из мужа смесь банкомата с ......"

----------


## Виктор Р

Мадам Жемчуг-вот вам "Банкомат" "Банк"-когда в нём есть денег,"мат"-когда нету.

----------


## Виктор Р

Ещё "одессизмы": "пшикалка"-что угодно в аэрозольной упаковке,"бебихи"-различные предметы одежды.

----------


## cerubina

> Та сторона Дерибасовской где Пассаж и заведения называлась *Бобкин-стрит*. Соответственно противоположная, где Горсад называлась* Гапкин-штрассе.*
> Высший свет гулял по Бобкин-стрит, и довольно пренебрежительно относился к гуляющим по Гапкин-штрассе. Мне папа рассказывал...


  Мой папа говорил Пижон-стрит(этимология ясна), а не Бобкин-стрит(наверное, от модной причёски "боб"), а Гапкен-штрассе по распостранённому имени(скорее, нарицательному), домработниц (Гапка-от Агафья).

----------


## cerubina

Виктору:Беб*е*хи, оно же шмотки, а ещё лантух - сумка, особенно большая или бесформенная, особенно во множественном числе и с раздражением

"Banca" по-итальянски не только скамейка, но и доска, но мы ж по-одесски!

----------


## Alexandr

> Думаю, этимология: банка-это сиденье в лодке, бывает съёмное - чисто табуретка, нет?


 Банка - это у всех мореманов. Любая табуретка так обзывается. Так же все "шкеры", носки = "караси" и  т.д.
Это не одесизмы, а просто слэнг служащих на море.

----------


## cerubina

Не знаю, было ли здесь: "Што значит што?" - спектр значений в интонациях, от "*Я* вас прошу!!", до "знай наших!" (я под сильным ударением)

----------


## OMF

> Начало - да, такое... а вот в концовке есть вариант, который слышала не раз:
> *- А так шоб взять?...*


 И тот, и другой одинаково.

----------


## Alexandr

> И тот, и другой одинаково.


  Мой стандартный разговор с таксистом.
"адрес" - "сколько?" - "а шо Вы хотите?", частенько дешевле, чем я расчитывал.

----------


## OMF

> Воспоминания - для Гидрант - 
> по поводу фонтанских абрикос: между штакетинами заборов в пыльной листве дикого винограда пожилые дамские лица  с   накрашенными "бантиком на ниточке" губками поджидают  (подъевреивают) прохожих: ой, молодые (независимо от возраста) люди,  вы, наверное, приезьжийе -у вас такой  худенький ребёночек - так наберите себе абрикос с того дерева -сколько хотите, хоть ведро, хоть два - только залезьте сами, оой! осторожьно, не поломайте веток! Молодые люди к взаимной радости делились  с хозяевами спелыми целенькими фруктами.


 А у меня с этих абрикос чуть травм не было.
История такая. Наша дача была на углу Зеленой и Рыбачьей. Много деревьев вдоль забора - слива, яблоня, абрикос. Первые лет 15 все было ничего, пока не построили Южный и вся толпа по Зеленой дружно топала на море (это единственная ПРЯМАЯ дорога с Таирова на Золотой Берег). И все кому не лень норовили камешком сбить абрикоску или сливу. Меткости особой не наблюдалось, поэтому камни частенько летели прямо в нас.

----------


## Alexandr

> А у меня с этих абрикос чуть травм не было.
> История такая. Наша дача была на углу Зеленой и Рыбачьей. Много деревьев вдоль забора - слива, яблоня, абрикос. Первые лет 15 все было ничего, пока не построили Южный и вся толпа по Зеленой дружно топала на море (это единственная ПРЯМАЯ дорога с Таирова на Золотой Берег). И все кому не лень норовили камешком сбить абрикоску или сливу. Меткости особой не наблюдалось, поэтому камни частенько летели прямо в нас.


 А воздушку под правую руку положить?  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> А воздушку под правую руку положить?


 Проблемы было две:
Очень завитый диким виноградом забор, из-за которого ничего не видно
Пока дойдешь до калитки, откроешь и т.п. клиент убегал.

Больше доставалось, конечно, машине, которя к сожалению стояла как раз почти под той самой абрикосой...

----------


## Ant

> ...
> Это не одесизмы, а просто слэнг* служащих на море*.


 Интересное определение.

----------


## Alexandr

> Интересное определение.


 Я ж не сказал "плавают". :smileflag:  Это служебный слэнг, в Севастополе прекрcано такими же словами выражовываются.

----------


## Гидрант

> Воспоминания - для Гидрант - 
> по поводу фонтанских абрикос: между штакетинами заборов в пыльной листве дикого винограда пожилые дамские лица  с   накрашенными "бантиком на ниточке" губками поджидают  (подъевреивают) прохожих: ой, молодые (независимо от возраста) люди,  вы, наверное, приезьжийе -у вас такой  худенький ребёночек - так наберите себе абрикос с того дерева -сколько хотите, хоть ведро, хоть два - только залезьте сами, оой! осторожьно, не поломайте веток! Молодые люди к взаимной радости делились  с хозяевами спелыми целенькими фруктами.


 И так бывало - натуроплата за добровольный труд при взаимной выгоде сторон  :smileflag:  
"И это кому-то мешало?" - ностальгически спрошу я, вспомнив, как вчера на базаре услышал: "А чего это Вы клубнику пробуете? Или покупайте, или идите, знаете куда - на вас на всех не напасешься". (Между прочим, у этой "мэрчендайзеры" попробовал только ОДНУ штучку). 

Даже, если бы та клубника говорила мне стихами, уже не взял бы, но, как и следовало ожидать, по вкусу клубника была достойна продавца  :smileflag:  - быдло быдлом.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Виктору:Беб*е*хи, оно же шмотки, а ещё лантух - сумка, особенно большая или бесформенная, особенно во множественном числе и с раздражением
> 
> "Banca" по-итальянски не только скамейка, но и доска, но мы ж по-одесски!


 Так по-одесски доска и есть доска! А по-итальянски "tavola"

----------


## cerubina

> А у меня опять воспоминания более древние, чем заявлено


   Мерси за комплеман!  (Мене интерэсно: это я так молодо виглядываю, или, не приведи Господь, Ви об сибе так плохо думаете?)

----------


## Виктор Р

Мерси за комплеман!  (Мене интерэсно: это я так молодо виглядываю, или, не приведи Господь, Ви об сибе так плохо думаете?)

Я конечно извиняюсь,но шоб я так жил,если это одесские выражения! "Комплеман","Лантух"... 
Жить в Одессе-это ещё не значит быть одесситкой.

----------


## cerubina

Мой агрессивный друг! "Мерси за комплеман!"(из "За двумя зайцами..") вне претензий на сугубый "одессизм", эта ирония  призвана смягчить мой ответ, чего не скажешь о Вашей последней фразе. Бывала в разных городах, "лантух" не слышала нигде, кроме Одессы (хотя в словаре В. Даля это слово есть), вероятно, потому, что это явный полонизм, а поляков в Одессе хватало (в их числе мой дед)

----------


## Виктор Р

> Мой агрессивный друг! "Мерси за комплеман!"(из "За двумя зайцами..") вне претензий на сугубый "одессизм", эта ирония  призвана смягчить мой ответ, чего не скажешь о Вашей последней фразе. Бывала в разных городах, "лантух" не слышала нигде, кроме Одессы (хотя в словаре В. Даля это слово есть), вероятно, потому, что это явный полонизм, а поляков в Одессе хватало (в их числе мой дед)


 Агрессия?Перестаньте сказать! Просто в Одессе говорили в основном "торба".А насчёт"За двумя зайцами" так тема у нас "Как говорят в Одессе" а не в Киеве.

----------


## cerubina

Только не говорите, что Вы не ходили в кино и не лазили на заборы летних кинотеатров. Или что было это не в Одессе.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Агрессия?Перестаньте сказать! Просто в Одессе говорили в основном "торба".А насчёт"За двумя зайцами" так тема у нас "Как говорят в Одессе" а не в Киеве.


 И надо бы уточнить, что "За двумя зайцами" снимался, как пародия, в том числе и на суржик, на котором говорят герои, на их безуспешные потуги  выглядеть дороже и "благороднее", чем было в действительности. А в этой теме пытаются не высмеять, а вспомнить добрым словом то, что нами любимо долгие годы.

----------


## cerubina

> Даже, если бы та клубника говорила мне стихами, уже не взял бы, но и по вкусу клубника была достойна продавца


  В детстве приводило в восторг, когда покойный ныне кузен спрашивал: "почём, например, клубника?", -"столько-то", - "а по-французски она говорит за эти деньги?" Сейчас, бывает, в ответ на неадекватную цену (например, на ту же клубнику) спрашиваю: "за штуку?". Так что Вам сказать?- удивлённо и серьёзно убеждают: "нет, за килограмм!".(кстати, не за кило).

----------


## nerazborchivo

стою вчера в очереди далеко не крайним. подходит юное создание лет семнадцати и спрашивает:"Вы - конец?". я сперва даже подрастерялся от такой откровенности в этих невинных устах и спросил, де мы уже успели познакомиться? в очереди стали неприлично ржать дамы. пришлось гасить шутку в зародыше продолжением - лапа, если ты за очередь, так я не он.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> "Я знаю? Город будет?" - в смысле сомнения в возможности чего либо...


 гимн риднои нэньки - Щє не вмерла Україна?

----------


## Zhemchug

> гимн риднои нэньки - Щє не вмерла Україна?


 Как раз таки нет. :smileflag:  Это - Маяковский с "нашей интонацией". Шо-то там было про Кузнецкстрой: "Я знаю - город будет! Я знаю, саду -цвесть! Когда такие люди в стране советской есть..." Может Чебурген точнее помнит название?  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Только не говорите, что Вы не ходили в кино и не лазили на заборы летних кинотеатров. Или что было это не в Одессе.


  Что именно было не в Одессе? Действие фильма "За двумя зайцами",происходит в Киеве.

----------


## Zhemchug

К слову, как-то не помню в Одессе именно *заборы* летних кинотеатров. Или это только я така темна?

----------


## Виктор Р

Мадам Жемчуг! Вы,конечно будете смеятся,заборов таки не было! Стены были. Но чтоб кто-то на них лазил... Видимо,речь таки шла не за Одессу. Представьте себе картину: залезть на стену летнего "Серп и Молот" или "Авроры"!

----------


## Чебурген

> Мадам Жемчуг! Вы,конечно будете смеятся,заборов таки не было! Стены были. Но чтоб кто-то на них лазил... Видимо,речь таки шла не за Одессу. Представьте себе картину: залезть на стену летнего "Серп и Молот" или "Авроры"!


 А разве "Аврора"- летним кинотеатром была?

----------


## Виктор Р

Летний зал в 70-х там точно был.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мадам Жемчуг! Вы,конечно будете смеятся,заборов таки не было! Стены были. Но чтоб кто-то на них лазил... Видимо,речь таки шла не за Одессу. Представьте себе картину: залезть на стену летнего "Серп и Молот" или "Авроры"!


 И кого Вы себе представили туда залазить? Если меня - то точно нет. Ни тогда, ни, тем более, сейчас....   Особенно с такими названиями. Это ж только подумать: залезть на крейсер "Аврору" или на серп и молот... Кошмаррр какой. Не говоря уже за уголовную ответственность.....

----------


## Виктор Р

> И кого Вы себе представили туда залазить? Если меня - то точно нет. Ни тогда, ни, тем более, сейчас....   Особенно с такими названиями. Это ж только подумать: залезть на крейсер "Аврору" или на серп и молот... Кошмаррр какой. Не говоря уже за уголовную ответственность.....


  Я говорил за "лазить на заборы"??? Или я мог представить Вас лезть на забор??? Шо Ви  себе думаете?

----------


## Чебурген

> Особенно с такими названиями. Это ж только подумать: залезть на крейсер "Аврору" или на серп и молот...


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп*- Скажите, Сара, ваша фамилия Айсберг?
- Да.
- Так это с вас сняли сорок восемь челюскинцев?

----------


## феерический

> Представьте себе картину: залезть на стену летнего "Серп и Молот" или "Авроры"!


 Серп и Молот совсем не летний и находится на улице Степовой. Или у него был филиал?

----------


## Trs

> Летний зал в 70-х там точно был.


 Аврора была летней ещё до Авроры. Её построили в 1957 году как летний к/т "40 лет Октября", в 1974 перестроили в закрытую "Аврору", в 1997 году она сгорела и в 2001 в её стенах открыли церковь. 

Сгоревшей Авророй на Мельницах тогда пугали детей - и небезосновательно - как и в заброшенной поликлинике, в ней собирались наркоманы. Но развлечения лучше, чем полазить в двух "Запорожцах" (синий стоял на зелёном) под стеной Авроры, на Мельницах сложно было найти - разве что на свалке строительных отходов и старых машин на Скворцова было веселее.

(надеюсь, мои когда-нибудь появящиеся внуки не узнают где проводил время их дедушка, будучи шести лет отроду)

----------


## Виктор Р

> Серп и Молот совсем не летний и находится на улице Степовой. Или у него был филиал?


  На той же Степовой через дорогу.

----------


## феерический

> На той же Степовой через дорогу.


 Вспомнил. По диагонали метрах в 400х. Там еще дом потом построили высотный. Да, там во дворе был большой кинотеатр. Спасибо, напомнили.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Вспомнил. По диагонали метрах в 400х. Там еще дом потом построили высотный. Да, там во дворе был большой кинотеатр. Спасибо, напомнили.


 Точно так!

----------


## victor.odessa

Вы забыли ещё летний кинотеатр на Комсомольской и на Лесной, там где сейчас радиорынок. Вот там таки да были заборы.

----------


## Чебурген

> Вы забыли ещё летний кинотеатр на Комсомольской и на Лесной, там где сейчас радиорынок. Вот там таки да были заборы.


 Все забыли за самый главный летний кинотеатр на Дерибасовской, который превратили в ТЦ Европа  :smileflag:  Ну да ладно, тема не об этом. Кстати, ещё рядом с "Вымпелом" на Лумумбе был летний кинотеатр.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Все забыли за самый главный летний кинотеатр на Дерибасовской, который превратили в ТЦ Европа  Ну да ладно, тема не об этом. Кстати, ещё рядом с "Вымпелом" на Лумумбе был летний кинотеатр.


 "Комсомолец".

----------


## Виктор Р

> "Комсомолец".


 Это который на Дерибасовской.

----------


## Чебурген

Ну да, я за него. Тоже, вроде, со стеночкой был  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Ну да, я за него. Тоже, вроде, со стеночкой был


 Во всяком разе не с заборчиком.

----------


## cerubina

А в курортной зоне?
  А каменный оштукатуренный забор - это стеночка?

----------


## nerazborchivo

в курортной зоне кинотеатров не помню. только я...?

----------


## victor.odessa

> в курортной зоне кинотеатров не помню. только я...?


 На 16-ой, но он не летний, а так в каждом пионерском лагере кино крутили. Через забор - и смотри.

----------


## nerazborchivo

я не за то. вы придуриваетесь?

----------


## victor.odessa

> я не за то. вы придуриваетесь?


 А за что?

----------


## cerubina

В сан. "Дружба", на 13-14 БФ, в д\о "Октябрь", почти во всех санаториях и д\о -летние - открытые - без крыши.  :smileflag:  
На 16-ой, "Золотой берег" - летний, но закрытый, смутные впечатления, что до того, как накрыли качественной такой крышей, был открытым. Был там какой-то такой ремонт...Хотя, вряд ли - дневные сеансы были.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> А за что?


 тю-тю?

----------


## masyanya932

ребята,вас тут много,может не в тему,но подскажите где лучше купить брендовые наручные часы- в интернет магазине,или  в реальном магазине,оч нужно,спасибо заранее!!!!!!??????

----------


## Виктор Р

"Золотой берег". Летний на 16 фонтана.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ребята,вас тут много,может не в тему,но подскажите где лучше купить брендовые наручные часы- в интернет магазине,или в реальном магазине,оч нужно,спасибо заранее!!!!!!??????


 почему же так неуверенно? совершенно не в тему!!! ))

----------


## OMF

> В сан. "Дружба", на 13-14 БФ, в д\о "Октябрь", почти во всех санаториях и д\о -летние - открытые - без крыши.  
> На 16-ой, "Золотой берег" - летний, но закрытый, смутные впечатления, что до того, как накрыли качественной такой крышей, был открытым. Был там какой-то такой ремонт...Хотя, вряд ли - дневные сеансы были.


 Золотой Берег изначально строился как круглогодичный театр. Летним был на 10-й Фонтана.

----------


## Гидрант

Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но что-то мне подсказывает, что воспоминания о том, игде был забор, а игде - совсем не был, и кто на кого любил лазить (таки да очень интересные) - совсем чуть-чуть не относятся к теме за Одесский язык  :smileflag: . Я уже как-то рассказывал, что рядом на форуме есть пару хороших тем за Старую Одессу, где нас с удовольствием ждут. 
Давайте что-то вспоминать именно за "как говорят", если конечно, есть еще что вспомнить.

Я тут по ассоциации вспомнил совсем не одесский, но тоже колоритный разговор из "Клопа" Маяковского. Там, если кто помнит, Присыпкина (заброшенного из нэпа на 50 лет вперед в "светлое будущее") приезжают осмотреть (на инвалидных колясках) старцы-эксперты "с тех еще времен".



> 1-я старуха: Как сейчас помню...
> 1-й старик: Нет- это я помню, как сейчас!
> 2-я старуха: Вы помните, как сейчас, а я помню, как раньше.
> 2-й старик: А я как сейчас помню, как раньше.
> 3-я старуха: А я помню, как еще раньше, совсем, совсем рано.
> 3-й страик: А я помню и как сейчас, и как раньше.


 По-моему, вполне "наши люди"  :smileflag: 
Давайте вспоминать за наш любимый, родной и могучий одесский язык - "и как сейчас, и как раньше"

----------


## Zhemchug

Ладно, давайте вспоминать за клопи, которие били раньше. Может кто-то их еще живьем видел? Говорят, что это таки да била проблема...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ладно, давайте вспоминать за клопи, которие били раньше. Может кто-то их еще живьем видел? Говорят, что это таки да била проблема...


 ой, я помню моя подруга с Ольгиевской говорила так: надо делать ремонт и обновлять мебель, а то уже эти клопи выносять диваны на улицу...

----------


## arial0072

> "Золотой берег". Летний на 16 фонтана.


 Изначально был построен как летний, крыша появилась в середине 60-х.
А ещё летний кинотеатр был в Шампанском переулке, там где теперь стадион ОГУ.(это не считается курортной зоной?)

----------


## Zhemchug

> ой, я помню моя подруга с Ольгиевской говорила так: надо делать ремонт и обновлять мебель, а то уже эти клопи выносять диваны на улицу...


 Клопов у нас дома вроде бы не было. Но бабушка очень любила поговорить за шашель. На письме так не передашь, с каким шипением она о нем говорила. Эта зверюка (только не моя бабушка, ессесна), грызла массивную бабушкину мебель. Были какие-то способы ее извести. Но, как пелось в старой песенке: "в борьбе с зеленым змеем побеждает змей" (С. "Жили три холостяка").
 Кто бы мог подумать, что сейчас за этот самый эффект "покоцаной" жучком мебели будут доплачивать и переплачивать совсем не хилые деньги. Надо было тогда шашель разводить и мебельщикам продавать...

----------


## victor.odessa

> А ещё летний кинотеатр был в Шампанском переулке, там где теперь стадион ОГУ.(это не считается курортной зоной?)


 А в какие годы? В 70-е стадион и военная кафедра ОГУ.

----------


## OMF

> Изначально был построен как летний, крыша появилась в середине 60-х.
> А ещё летний кинотеатр был в Шампанском переулке, там где теперь стадион ОГУ.(это не считается курортной зоной?)


  Ну не надо только про Зототой Берег... Был построен в начале 20 века как "театр на Большом Фонтане". На всех фото - с крышей. Я его тоже помню только с крышей (жил, летом, на Фонтане с 1959 г.)

----------


## Antique

> Ну не надо только про Зототой Берег... Был построен в начале 20 века как "театр на Большом Фонтане". На всех фото - с крышей. Я его тоже помню только с крышей (жил, летом, на Фонтане с 1959 г.)


 Отсюда: http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/924-pivcy-bolshogo-fontana




> Театр Лигиной был построен с изуверской изощрённостью: галерея второго этажа то ли для вентиляции, то ли для оригинальности была сделана открытой на обе стороны — и в зал, и на улицу.


 Не думаю, что с открытой галерей можно было бы смотреть представления зимой.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Ладно, давайте вспоминать за клопи, которие били раньше. Может кто-то их еще живьем видел? Говорят, что это таки да била проблема...


  И шо Ви думаете? Ви-таки мене ухохотали! "Клопи"!

----------


## Zhemchug

Шоб ви таки еще немножко себе посмеялись, расскажу старую полу-театральную байку. 
На одном из концертов довольно известный в 50-е годы ХХ века оперный бас при исполнении популярного старого романса о блохе внезапно забыл слова. Человеку петь дальше, а он собсно забыл "животное", сыгравшее главную роль в этом бессмертном произведении, известном еще со времен Шаляпина. История умалчивает, почему певец именно таким образом вышел из затруднительного положения, но вместо "Блоха: ха-ха!!!", он на том злополучном концерте спел, не меняя мелодии и темпа: "Клопы: ха-ха!!!" 
И "подмены", кроме стоявших рядом артистов хора, никто не заметил. В этом хоре пела моя мама. Так что историю знаю практически "из вторых уст".

----------


## Виктор Р

> Шоб ви таки еще немножко себе посмеялись, расскажу старую полу-театральную байку. 
> На одном из концертов довольно известный в 50-е годы ХХ века оперный бас при исполнении популярного старого романса о блохе внезапно забыл слова. Человеку петь дальше, а он собсно забыл "животное", сыгравшее главную роль в этом бессмертном произведении, известном еще со времен Шаляпина. История умалчивает, почему певец именно таким образом вышел из затруднительного положения, но вместо "Блоха: ха-ха!!!", он на том злополучном концерте спел, не меняя мелодии и темпа: "Клопы: ха-ха!!!" 
> И "подмены", кроме стоявших рядом артистов хора, никто не заметил. В этом хоре пела моя мама. Так что историю знаю практически "из вторых уст".


  Видать,не выдержал,и спел о наболевшем!

----------


## Виктор Р

О! Я произведен в очередное форумное звание-"посетитель"! Ура!

----------


## Zhemchug

Городской цирк любите?

----------


## Виктор Р

А что,есть ещё загородный???

----------


## Виктор Р

> Городской цирк любите?


  Мадам Жемчуг? Почему Ви замолчали? Ви умерли? (Почему рабёнок замолчал? Он умер? Тётя Дуся с Костецкой в исполнении Галины Волчек. Х.ф. "Первый курьер")

----------


## victor.odessa

> (Почему рабёнок замолчал? Он умер? Тётя Дуся с Костецкой в исполнении Галины Волчек. Х.ф. "Первый курьер")


 Если Вы не хотите разговаривать со всей Молдованкой, то поднимайтесь наверх.

----------


## Чебурген

> Мадам Жемчуг? Почему Ви замолчали? Ви умерли?


 Осмелюсь обратить внимание на свою подпись... Было бы шо сказать  :smileflag:  Если человек молчит, это не значит, что он умер  :smileflag: 
-Циля, вы заболели?
-С чего вы взяли?
-От вас утром выходил врач.
-Ой, Софочка, я же всё вижу, от вас каждое утро выходит полковник, но это же не значит, что началась война...

----------


## Виктор Р

Если человек молчит, это не значит, что он умер

----------


## Moon Cat

и как в этой связи не вспомнить наше, сакраментальное: Умер-шмумер - лишь бы был здоров)))

----------


## Наташа_Т

Как умер? Он шо, совсем умер?

----------


## Чебурген

> Как умер? Он шо, совсем умер?


 -Скажите, Сеня дома?
-Сеня ещё дома, но венки уже вынесли.

----------


## Zhemchug

И менее правдоподобный вариант:
-- Скажите, Сеня дома?
-- Он на даче.
-- Но у него же не было никакой дачи.
-- Он на даче показаний.
В свете экономического подтекста этого анекдота всегда удивляло, почему человек, который "удостоился" дачи показаний, не смог до этого заработать себе на нормальную дачу. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

-И это всё куплено за народные деньги!
-Да вы шо! Откуда у народа такие деньги?

----------


## arial0072

> Ну не надо только про Зототой Берег... Был построен в начале 20 века как "театр на Большом Фонтане". На всех фото - с крышей. Я его тоже помню только с крышей (жил, летом, на Фонтане с 1959 г.)


 Не буду упорствовать, может быть и с крышей, но отопления в нём не было очень долго, так что зимой в "зале" стоял собачий холод.



> Отсюда: http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/924-pivcy-bolshogo-fontana
> Не думаю, что с открытой галерей можно было бы смотреть представления зимой.


 Ай спасибо! Как приятно читать и смотреть эти фото. Да, это Одесса, которую мы уже почти потеряли. Слава богу, здесь(на форуме), ещё остались люди тонко понимающие дух и суть этого города.

----------


## arial0072

*Шобы поддержать настроение...* То ли быль, то ли анекдот - диалог очень старого одессита с приезжим:
Одессит - _На вам нитка._
Приезжий - _Не на "вам", а на "вас"._
Одессит - _На мене?!_
Приезжий - _Не на "мене", а на "мне"._
Одессит - _Так я и говорю, на вам нитка!_

----------


## Виктор Р

> Как умер? Он шо, совсем умер?


 Пока да.

----------


## Гидрант

"Почему ребенок молчит?! Он что, умер?!" 

ПС. Очень  к месту прозвучало в советско-болгарском фильме конца 60-х "Первый курьер", где кроме "революции" авторы показали и чуть-чуть нашей Молдаванки, за что им спасибо: и тогда, и сегодня.

----------


## Виктор Р

А вообще-то Иван Загубанский (тот самый "Первый курьер") был просто контрабандистом.

----------


## Maklak

Коло Вальтуха больницы
Были нашие дворы.
В Нюты зонтиком ресницы,
Аж до рота и догоры.
Ей з массивов я в карманах
Миди жменями таскал,
Рвал бузок на трох Фонтанах,
В парке лавриков шукал.
Лаврик, лаврик, выставь рожки,
Я свару тебе картошки...                Жаботинский

...А ?!)))

----------


## Гидрант

> А вообще-то Иван Загубанский (тот самый "Первый курьер") был просто контрабандистом.


 Ну, не все же "профессиональные революционеры" грабили банки - были и рэкетиры, и контрабандисты, и финансовые спекулянты  :smileflag:   Контрабандист - в Одессе вполне уважаемая профессия, воспетая тем же Багрицким.

Кстати ( к сабжу поближе), обратили внимание, что в стихах Багрицкого этого самого "одесско-молдаванского колориту" в языке практически не наблюдается...  у Пушкина - и то больше  :smileflag:

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=Antique;20805271]Отсюда: http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/924-pivcy-bolshogo-fontana



Спасибо.что поделились 
находкой-воспломинаниями.
Как глоток шампанского...

----------


## cerubina

- "Симочка, позовите Сеню"
 - "Сеня умер"
 - "Так шо, он даже НА РЫБАЛКУ не пойдёт?"

----------


## Виктор Р

> - "Симочка, позовите Сеню"
>  - "Сеня умер"
>  - "Так шо, он даже НА РЫБАЛКУ не пойдёт?"


 Вы,конечно,мгновенно обвините меня в агрессивности,НО! Тема не Псевдо"а"десские анекдоты,а...
Я готов выдержать обовинеие даже в антисемитизме,НО!
Одесса есть Одесса и в обиду я её никому не дам! Шоб я так жил!

----------


## Zhemchug

За рибалку не знаю, а ходила в Одессе следующая "дурка":

-- Здравствуйте, позовите, пожалуйста Сеню.
-- Так он же умер.
-- Ну тогда пусть он Вас позовет.

Потому как короткое "шоб ти сдох" - как-то не так эстетично звучит.

----------


## Цаца

задержалась  на работе,   и уходя выдала фразу:*" Ладно,  пойду пока трамваи ходят"*  И это в городе, где нет трамваев, ДОлго пришлось переводить )))

----------


## Виктор Р

Официально прошу прощения у Мадам Жемчуг!

----------


## СИНДИ

Я другой анекдот знаю:
-Сема,а шо с Изей?
-Так он умер.
-А я смотрю его хоронят.

----------


## феерический

Друзья, в разделе Юмор есть отдельная тема для Одесских анекдотов.

----------


## СИНДИ

> Друзья, в разделе Юмор есть отдельная тема для Одесских анекдотов.


  А,шо вы такой нудный?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Друзья, в разделе Юмор есть отдельная тема для Одесских анекдотов.


  Поддерживаю!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Официально прошу прощения у Мадам Жемчуг!


 Принимается. Не за что. А, между прочим, "не за что" и "ни за что" - всего одна буква, а смысл противоположный...

----------


## Moon Cat

это всё-равно что:
 "я тебе это никогда не забуду"
и " я тебе это никогда не припомню")))

----------


## Чебурген

> Принимается. Не за что.


 Воспитанные одесситы сказали бы: да нема базара!  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

А не воспитанные? И шо значит нема базара? Сегодня таки да понедельник, но кое-где базар все таки есть... :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Из Киева однажды привёз фразу "Базарку нэма".

----------


## Mila12

Недавно во дворе встретила своих соседей, работающих людей, но ооочень загорелых. И задала им такой вопрос:"Вы *где-то* отдыхать ездили?".  Потом сама смеялась, ну чисто по нашему, по одесски.

----------


## Zhemchug

А многие из суеверия не любят вопросов типа "куда идешь?". В зависимости от характера можно было в обоих случаях нарваться на скандальчик. Вот как-то слышала в очереди вопрос: "женщина вы...." Конец фразы потонул в истерике дамы. Уж не знаю, как она хотела, чтобы к ней обратились, но ее возмутило именно слово "женщина". Хотя мужчиной она точно на тот момент не была. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Да, про "закудыкивать" это классика жанра, как говорится, и не только одесская. А насчёт вопроса в очереди: "вы крайний" или "вы последний" много противоречий. Я вот всегда спрашиваю: кто последний, ибо слово "крайний" имеет свои специфические синонимы и ассоциации (не хочу в чём- то быть "крайним" ). Недавно общался с одним военным лётчиком (не одесситом, но взрослый, серьёзный мужик, со здоровым чувством юмора  :smileflag: ), так он мне сказал, что в их лётной среде словосочетания "последний раз, последний случай, последний в очереди", и вообще, все со словом *последний* ,суеверно не употребляются. Иногда даже, коверкая язык, типа, крайний раз, крайнее предупреждение и т. д. Странно, у брата лётчика были другие заморочки, а вот про "крайний- последний" от него не слышал.

----------


## OMF

> Да, про "закудыкивать" это классика жанра, как говорится, и не только одесская. А насчёт вопроса в очереди: "вы крайний" или "вы последний" много противоречий. Я вот всегда спрашиваю: кто последний, ибо слово "крайний" имеет свои специфические синонимы и ассоциации. Недавно общался с одним военным лётчиком (не одесситом, но взрослый, серьёзный мужик, со здоровым чувством юмора ), так он мне сказал, что в их лётной среде словосочетания "последний раз, последний случай, последний в очереди", и вообще, все со словом *последний* ,суеверно не употребляются. Иногда даже, коверкая язык, типа, крайний раз, крайнее предупреждение и т. д. Странно, у брата лётчика были другие заморочки, а вот про "крайний- последний" от него не слышал.


 Я тоже слышал о таком суеверии, но в последнее время это распространилось на форум-общение (другого русскоязычного я не имею) и дошло до маразма. Невозможно читать эти "крайний раз я был в этом городе" и т.п. На одном уровне с "манагерами", "олбанским языком" и прочим. Ну, тупы-ы-ы-ы-е...

----------


## victor.odessa

> А насчёт вопроса в очереди: "вы крайний" или "вы последний" много противоречий. Я вот всегда спрашиваю: кто последний, ибо слово "крайний" имеет свои специфические синонимы и ассоциации (не хочу в чём- то быть "крайним" ).


 Захожу я как то в Лакомку (дело было в 80-е) купить торт. Спрашиваю:"Кто крайний?". Тишина. Опять задаю этот же вопрос, видя что крайними стоят несколько человек. "Кто из Вас крайний?", спрашиваю я. И тут мне говорят, что надо задавать вопрос употребляя не "Крайний", а "последний", на что я ответил, что не могу даме задавать столь откровенный вопрос. "Вы последняя?". Очередь оживилась. Кто смеялся, кто спорил. Но по сегодняшний день я употребляю слово "Крайний".

----------


## OMF

Очередь - это да. Я сам употреблял без разбора "крайний" и "последний", ни у кого это не вызывало эмоций. Но "крайний раз" - это уже слишком...

----------


## волга

> Но по сегодняшний день я употребляю слово "Крайний".


 Прошу прощения, может и оффтоп, но, в соответствии с правилами русского языка правильно будет - "Кто последний", т.к. в очереди двое "крайних" - один в начале, другой в конце. Именно поэтому нужно спрашивать "Кто последний"...

----------


## Гидрант

Нормы русского языка в Одессе не всегда соблюдаются с педантичной точностью Чаще говорю "Кто крайний7", поскольку (если уж включать логику) подхожу к очереди с ОДНОГО края и каждый понимает, что противоположный край меня не интересует.
Но лучше всего спросить "А за кем я буду?", держа в резерве фразу "А вас здесь не стояло!" для тех, кто пытается зайти с ДРУГОГО края  :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

по поводу слова "крайний" - всегда знал про это суеверие летчиков, но, волей случая, общался недавно с "морскими котиками", они тоже так говорят.
Всегда говорю "кто крайний" в очереди. Так говорили мои дедушки, бабушки, родители.. _чиво_ я должен говорить иначе?

----------


## nerazborchivo

тогда уже употребляй "инаКше". ;-)

----------


## Zhemchug

Не знаю, насколько одесское, но в тему. Моя бабушка всегда спрашивала в очереди: "За кем я буду?" И все последующие вопросы отпадали сами собой. Уметь уйти от конфликта - тоже талант. А у нас чаще бывают даже не конфликты, а просто желание пообщаться. И почти на каждый вопрос находится такой ответ, чтобы продолжить беседу. Как тут выше писали:
-- Ваш адрес, пожалуйста.
-- Ой, любочка, так я ж тут напротив живу...
И так до бесконечности. Вплоть до подробного описания цветочков на занавесях.

----------


## Amon_RA

> тогда уже употребляй "инаКше". ;-)


 а вот и нет!

в Одессе ходило слово "Иначе" с ударением на первом звуке.))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Прошу прощения, может и оффтоп, но, в соответствии с правилами русского языка правильно будет - "Кто последний", т.к. в очереди двое "крайних" - один в начале, другой в конце. Именно поэтому нужно спрашивать "Кто последний"...


 У нас "Кто последний" не спрашивают  :smileflag:  Особенно, если последняя - женщина...  До сих пор помню визг и возмущение, когда таки спросили даму лет 50, последняя ли она...? "Это я - последняя...? Я -порядочная жещина, в отличие от Вас, хамка!..." И понеслось...

----------


## Гидрант

> в Одессе ходило слово "Иначе" с ударением на первом звуке.))))


 Не только по Одессе. Не знаю, был ли лет 80-90 назад  вариант с ударением на "И" неизжитым архаизмом или, наоборот, избретением молодой советской словесности, но встречался довольно часто.
У Маяковского ("Сергею Есенину") "_Эх, поговорить бы Иначе с этим самым с Леонидом Лоэнгринычем_!"(с). Правда, у него же в стихах для детей ".. _так съедим или инАче, угнетатель ты зверячий!_"(с)

ПС. Полез в орфографический словарь 1963 г.  Корректными считались ОБА варианта ударения. Увы, с Ожеговым не поспоришь, "И-ударное" - это не одессизм

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не только по Одессе. Не знаю, был ли лет 80-90 назад  вариант с ударением на "И" неизжитым архаизмом или, наоборот, избретением молодой советской словесности, но встречался довольно часто.
> У Маяковского ("Сергею Есенину") "_Эх, поговорить бы Иначе с этим самым с Леонидом Лоэнгринычем_!"(с). Правда, у него же в стихах для детей ".. _так съедим или инАче, угнетатель ты зверячий!_"(с)
> 
> ПС. Полез в орфографический словарь 1963 г.  Корректными считались ОБА варианта ударения. Увы, с Ожеговым не поспоришь, "И-ударное" - это не одессизм


 Не в обиду Маяковскому будь сказано, но его за образец русского языка я бы не брала. По его части было изобретать новые обороты и коверкать старые, переламывая под свои стихи. Но это сугубо ИМХО.

----------


## Amon_RA

> ПС. Полез в орфографический словарь 1963 г.  Корректными считались ОБА варианта ударения. Увы, с Ожеговым не поспоришь, "И-ударное" - это не одессизм


 Что в очередной раз подтверждает, что в Одессе всегда разговаривали грамотно!

----------


## Kykyshka

> Только не говорите, что Вы не ходили в кино и *не лазили на заборы летних кинотеатров*. Или что было это не в Одессе.


 


> *В сан. "Дружба"*, на 13-14 БФ, в д\о "Октябрь", почти во всех санаториях и д\о -летние - открытые - без крыши.  
> На 16-ой, "Золотой берег" - летний, но закрытый, смутные впечатления, что до того, как накрыли качественной такой крышей, был открытым. Был там какой-то такой ремонт...Хотя, вряд ли - дневные сеансы были.


 Неее... Не лазали :smileflag:  Папа работал киномехаником :smileflag:  Вторая работа, по вечерам. :smileflag: 
Часто приезжали известные артисты и выступали перед кинофильмом.
Мама папе устроила, когда застала переодевающуюся актрису в кинобудке :smileflag: 
Не помню, кто это был. Надо у мамы спросить.
Но Лановой меня за руку маленькую вёл, когда после концерта шли по дороге. Мы домой, а он в гостиницу. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Не совсем одесское, скорее просто жаргонно- блатное "на крайняк", т. е., сокращённое "в крайнем случае". А вот "в крайнем случае", точнее, "на крайний случай" это уже более одесское. И по смыслу несколько другое, чем "в последнем случае".

----------


## victor.odessa

> в соответствии с правилами русского языка правильно будет - "Кто последний", т.к. в очереди двое "крайних" - один в начале, другой в конце. Именно поэтому нужно спрашивать "Кто последний"...


 Я с Вами полностью согласен. Но если мы все будем придерживаться правил великого и могучего, то зачем нам нужна эта тема? Она потеряет свою актуальность.

----------


## волга

> У нас "Кто последний" не спрашивают  Особенно, если последняя - женщина...  До сих пор помню визг и возмущение, когда таки спросили даму лет 50, последняя ли она...? "Это я - последняя...? Я -порядочная жещина, в отличие от Вас, хамка!..." И понеслось...


 Ага... Это из той оперы где: "Я колбасу не ем - она на член похожа..."

----------


## Voland

> Ага... Это из той оперы где: "Я колбасу не ем - она на член похожа..."


 Кабачковую икру наверное тоже)))
А вообще, это одно пришло из "малолетки".  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Не совсем одесское, скорее просто жаргонно- блатное "на крайняк", т. е., сокращённое "в крайнем случае". А вот "в крайнем случае", точнее, "на крайний случай" это уже более одесское. И по смыслу несколько другое, чем "в последнем случае".


 скорее "на худой конец"

----------


## Антонина Р.

Раньше Одесский язык был более лаконичен, жаль что все стирается постепенно

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Ага... Это из той оперы где: "Я колбасу не ем - она на член похожа..."


 тогда, уж, и воду не пей - в ней рыбы трахаются.

----------


## Zhemchug

> тогда, уж, и воду не пей - в ней рыбы трахаются.


 А чай с дохлыми микробами, можно?

----------


## Буджак

Ой, ну где вы видели в чае хоть один дохлый микроб? Вы шо, не знали, что они там живые?

----------


## Zhemchug

Тогда это - еле теплый чай, похожий на женский .... (ну как сказать и чтоб по-одесски, и чтоб не выражаться?) анализ...  :smileflag:  Так говорил один знакомый - точно старый одессит дореволюционного изготовления.

----------


## OMF

Чай должен быть как поцелуй - крепкий, сладкий и горячий...

----------


## СИНДИ

> Не в обиду Маяковскому будь сказано, но его за образец русского языка я бы не брала. По его части было изобретать новые обороты и коверкать старые, переламывая под свои стихи. Но это сугубо ИМХО.


 Во-во,я помню,в 10классе нужно было на экзамен по литературе стихов 10, этого коня в кожаном пальто,выучить.Чуть язык не сломала.А наша учительница с нами мозгами ехала после наших счинений,орала:"В русском языке таких слов нет".Писали типа-пошел тудой,взулся,и где он спокойный.Было весело.Но было еще веселей,когда пришел учитель украинского антисимит.Но он нас не выдержал,мы нарошно коверкали мову и унего сдали нервы.

----------


## Чебурген

> Так говорил один знакомый - точно старый одессит дореволюционного изготовления.


 Бедная сиротка Песя...  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Бедная сиротка Песя...


 Аргументируйте!!!

----------


## OMF

> Бедная сиротка Песя...


 В смысле "Побочный сын мадам Алекпер, тети Песи..."?

----------


## Чебурген

Ну вы тут прямо, как не отсюда, заставляете меня неприличности писать...  Я ж деликатно намекнул про цвет плохо заваренного чая, который в Одессе называли "писи сиротки Песи", а вы...? Эх...

----------


## OMF

А что я? Мы говорили просто "пиш(и)арц" и этого было достаточно... 
 И вообще, я сижу на работе и говорю по-английски

----------


## Чебурген

> И вообще, я сижу на работе и говорю по-английски


 Мдя... У английских королев чай заварен лучше....

----------


## Zhemchug

> А что я? Мы говорили просто "пиш(и)арц" и этого было достаточно... 
>  И вообще, я сижу на работе и говорю по-английски


 Теперь понятно, что английское понятие пи...ар... - тоже немножко с Одессы. Просто пропущено пару букв, как в о'кей...  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А что я? Мы говорили просто "пиш(и)арц" и этого было достаточно... 
>  И вообще, я сижу на работе и говорю по-английски


 Я запомнила из детства из старого одесского дворика другое звучание "пышекс", видимо, уже сублимированное и опосредованное Одессой  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я запомнила из детства из старого одесского дворика другое звучание "пышекс", видимо, уже сублимированное и опосредованное Одессой


 Видимо, произносивший очень картавил. :smileflag:  И из той же серии: "боже мой, как он ошикся!!!!" Гибрид получался из слов ошибся и шикса (девушка - нееврейка). Часто фразу употребляли по поводу неправильного (на взгляд говорившего) выбора девушки юношей.  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Воспитанные одесситы сказали бы: да нема базара!


 Нема базара??? Шо,Привоз закрыт?
Обращюсь к желающим написать хоть что-нибудь-не стройте потуги...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Видимо, произносивший очень картавил. И из той же серии: "боже мой, как он ошикся!!!!" Гибрид получался из слов ошибся и шикса (девушка - нееврейка). Часто фразу употребляли по поводу неправильного (на взгляд говорившего) выбора девушки юношей.


 Я,конечно,извиняюсь,Мадам Жемчуг,фраза-фразой...

----------


## феерический

Там, где я родился, одесситы еще говорили "Писи сиротки Хаси" - я это более распространённое, нежели Песи.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Там, где я родился, одесситы еще говорили "Писи сиротки Хаси" - я это более распространённое, нежели Песи.


 ...сиротки Аси))) почти как в Петербурге который Санкт

----------


## феерический

У каждого района/города/страны свои легенды и фигуранты)

----------


## olya_semenova

Ой, да ладно. Киевлянам нет дела до того, что и как у нас говорят в Одессе. Таки да.

----------


## феерический

> Ой, да ладно. Киевлянам нет дела до того, что и как у нас говорят в Одессе. Таки да.


 Потому что киевлян очень мало. Остальные лишь гости города, закрепившиеся и перетащившие свои семьи. Вот им, как раз, и нет дела.

----------


## nerazborchivo

киевляне это одесситы, не доехавшие до Москвы.

----------


## Moon Cat

> киевляне это одесситы, не доехавшие до Москвы.


 вот это таки да 



> ой, да ладно. Киевлянам нет дела до того, что и как у нас говорят в Одессе.


  нет им есть дело - я знаю одного такого)))

----------


## Виктор Р

))) Всем смирно!!! Шо там кто шо ляпнул,пока меня не было?

----------


## Виктор Р

Шо такое??? Приезжие ?

----------


## Виктор Р

> киевляне это одесситы, не доехавшие до Москвы.


 Не-а! Это эмбрионы,расплёсканые в 24-к. (Купейный Москва-Одесса)

----------


## Виктор Р

> Там, где я родился, одесситы еще говорили "Писи сиротки Хаси" - я это более распространённое, нежели Песи.


 Прости,Хася-шмася говорили там,где ты родился.Не в Одессе.

----------


## феерический

> Прости,Хася-шмася говорили там,где ты родился.Не в Одессе.


 Фима, ты гаваришь абидна!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Фима, ты гаваришь абидна!


 Так а я за шо?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Так а я за шо?


 )))

----------


## olya_semenova

таки да

----------


## Виктор Р

> таки да


 Ха! Ви мине рассказываете! Тема таки за одесский диалект,а лезет сюда всякий загород и пригород.
! Нужно отредактировать тему! Предлагаю "Что и как говорили ОДЕССИТЫ". (для справки:одесситы-это не те,кто живёт в Одессе,а те,кто живёт Одессой!)

----------


## vadimpetrovich

шо шо - коронное

----------


## Чебурген

> (для справки:одесситы-это не те,кто живёт в Одессе,а те,кто живёт Одессой!)


  Фейс- контроль установить, тест при входе в тему, или как определять тех, кто "живёт Одессой"? Мне вот чего-то вспомнился недавний слоган на бигбордах: "Верю в Одессу. Верен Одессе" И где он сейчас живёт?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Фейс- контроль установить, тест при входе в тему, или как определять тех, кто "живёт Одессой"? Мне вот чего-то вспомнился недавний слоган на бигбордах: "Верю в Одессу. Верен Одессе" И где он сейчас живёт?


 Навеяло близкие по сути воспоминания. Лет 10 назад была на Таировском кладбище по печальному поводу. Но даже в таком состоянии меня "убил" плакат на его заборе с портретом мадам Жовтис и надписью "Встань и иди на выборы!!!"

А товарищ, заявлявший о вере в Одессу и верности ей, уже тогда знал, чем все кончится. Он приезжал перед выборами в наш двор. Видно было по глазам, по всему... Изменить неотвратимое не всегда под силу даже на его уровне. Хотя кто-то сказал, что любовь к Родине легче испытывать на безопасном расстоянии от нее...

----------


## Чебурген

> Хотя кто-то сказал, что любовь к Родине легче испытывать на безопасном расстоянии от нее...


 Это в стиле Бунина, Бродского и Солженицына...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ха! Ви мине рассказываете! Тема таки за одесский диалект,а лезет сюда всякий загород и пригород.
> ! Нужно отредактировать тему! Предлагаю "Что и как говорили ОДЕССИТЫ". (для справки:одесситы-это не те,кто живёт в Одессе,а те,кто живёт Одессой!)


 Вы прям как Адольф Алоизович, боритесь за чистоту рядов. А зачем?  Здесь очень много ребят, которые не будучи рождёнными в Одессе, каждый день для города и форума делают намного больше, чем некоторые истинные одесситы. Только вместе можно спасти город и его культуру.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Вы прям как Адольф Алоизович, боритесь за чистоту рядов. А зачем?  Здесь очень много ребят, которые не будучи рождёнными в Одессе, каждый день для города и форума делают намного больше, чем некоторые истинные одесситы. Только вместе можно спасти город и его культуру.


 Точно... Или граждане против Дюка Дю Плесси Д'Армана Де Ришельё пришлого выступать изволят? И иже с ним?

----------


## Гидрант

> Ха! Ви мине рассказываете! Тема таки за одесский диалект,а лезет сюда всякий загород и пригород.
> ! Нужно отредактировать тему! Предлагаю "Что и как говорили ОДЕССИТЫ". (для справки:одесситы-это не те,кто живёт в Одессе,а те,кто живёт Одессой!)


 Шо за местечковый снобизм насчет пригорода и загорода?  :smileflag: . Одесса всегда умела ненавязчиво бросить в свой общий котел всех и вся, независимо от того, откуда пришел поезд или приехала каруца, и сварить из этого свой неповторимый "борщ". 
А насчет звания одессита не по метрике, а по *сути* я даже и спорить не буду с тобою начинать - так ты говоришь, так ты прав. 

Но переименовывать не выйдет. Из тобою же сказанного, что одессит - это или коренной, или приезжий, но  ЖИВЕТ Одессой, выходит, что Ришелье, например, уж точно одессит или нет?  Но мы же не будем его французский диалект выдавать за наш, родной и могучий ? 
Я за старое название - именно за то, как говорил и еще немного продолжает ГОРОД, который обязан своей неповторимостью своим истинным сыновьям и дочкам, а не тем, кто приехав к "маме" за остатками еще неразворованного наследства клянется в верности и сам себя объявляет любимым приемным сыном.

----------


## Гидрант

> Точно... Или граждане против Дюка Дю Плесси Д'Армана Де Ришельё пришлого выступать изволят? И иже с ним?


 Вот, и девушка тоже, прямо с языка пример сняла. 

ПС. Я дописывая последние строки предыдущего поста по ассоциации подумал о "байстрюках". И вспомнил, что Аркадий Львов ("Крах патента", кажется), замечал, что в ОДЕССЕ слово "байстрюк" - не ругательное, скорее снисходительное, уточняющее возраст мальчишки (наряду с мальцом, пацаненком и др.)
Боюсь ошибиться, но в большей части нашей державы сохраняется только традиционное значение.

ПСС. И опять - по ассоциации - вспомнилось, как обижались некоторые приезжие на одного моего сослуживца, спокойно говорившего о всех приятелях мужского пола "пиндос". Люди явно не знали ни греческого, ни "одесского"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> ГОРОД, который обязан своей неповторимостью своим истинным сыновьям и дочкам, а* не тем, кто приехав к "маме" за остатками еще неразворованного наследства* клянется в верности и сам себя объявляет любимым приемным сыном.


 Почему-то с юности ненавижу вот это вот "мамой клянусь", не буду тут уточнять, кто обычно так выражается, для них эти слова обычно- пустой звук... Одессит скорее скажет "шоб я сдох", более мягкий вариант "шоб я так жил", если быть совсем кратким, "а то!", или просто "или..!" (с непередаваемой буквами интонацией) :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> Только вместе можно спасти город и его культуру.


 Ураааааааа...  Милчек, а кого бить то?

----------


## Гидрант

> Одессит скорее скажет "шоб я сдох", более мягкий вариант "шоб я так жил", если быть совсем кратким, "а то!", или просто "или..!" (с непередаваемой буквами интонацией)


 "Шоб я так жил, как я брешу"
У Паустовского - "шоб я не дошел, куда иду"; весьма актуально для Одессы начала 20-х  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Теперь понятно, что английское понятие пи...ар... - тоже немножко с Одессы. Просто пропущено пару букв, как в о'кей...


 Жемчуг, мадамъ, это не англицкое слово, а вполне литературное французское 
*Писсуа́р* (фр. _Pissoir_) — разновидность унитаза, предназначенная только для мочеиспускания. _(имеется ввиду для мосье)_

Зная компот из эмигрантов в прошлых веках, в т.ч. и французов, то писсуар вполне вписался в одесскую разговорную рэчь.

----------


## olya_semenova

Покабудки, оно же понарошку.

----------


## ekaterinaa

Остановите тута - в маршрутках. 
Это смешно, конечно, но очень безграмотно.

----------


## феерический

Пару недель назад услышал в маршрутке: "Я тутО выйду".

----------


## Чебурген

> Остановите тута - в маршрутках. 
> Это смешно, конечно, но очень безграмотно.


 


> Пару недель назад услышал в маршрутке: "Я тутО выйду".


 В своё время маршрутки были обклеены всякими слоганами- надписЯми с той или иной степенью "прикольности" (на вкус и цвет у каждого свой юмор разный). Потом с подачи кого-то утончённо- интеллигЭнтного с ранимой психикой это всё поснимали. Ну, может быть и правильно. Я к тому, что в числе "надписЕй" было и "Остановок "тут*а*" и "здес*я*" нет*у*" Это как раз для вышеупомянутых "особо одарённых"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Жемчуг, мадамъ, это не англицкое слово, а вполне литературное французское 
> *Писсуа́р* (фр. _Pissoir_) — разновидность унитаза, предназначенная только для мочеиспускания. _(имеется ввиду для мосье)_
> 
> Зная компот из эмигрантов в прошлых веках, в т.ч. и французов, то писсуар вполне вписался в одесскую разговорную рэчь.


 Вообще-то я имела в виду ПИАР (паблик релейшнз - если транслитом). Но мне, как в старом анекдоте про душ, нравится ход Ваших мыслей. И работу такую проделали. Молодец!

----------


## феерический

> В своё время маршрутки были обклеены всякими слоганами- надписЯми с той или иной степенью "прикольности" (на вкус и цвет у каждого свой юмор разный). Потом с подачи кого-то утончённо- интеллигЭнтного с ранимой психикой это всё поснимали. Ну, может быть и правильно. Я к тому, что в числе "надписЕй" было и "Остановок "тут*а*" и "здес*я*" нет*у*" Это как раз для вышеупомянутых "особо одарённых"


 А как вам такой ход? Присмотритесь к надписи.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Вы прям как Адольф Алоизович, боритесь за чистоту рядов. А зачем?  Здесь очень много ребят, которые не будучи рождёнными в Одессе, каждый день для города и форума делают намного больше, чем некоторые истинные одесситы. Только вместе можно спасти город и его культуру.


 Зато тему расшевелил! Как Алоизович Германию,если следовать Вашей аналогии.)))

----------


## Виктор Р

> Точно... Или граждане против Дюка Дю Плесси Д'Армана Де Ришельё пришлого выступать изволят? И иже с ним?


 Арман-Эммануэль Дюплесси,герцог Де-Ришелье.

----------


## Zhemchug

> В своё время маршрутки были обклеены всякими слоганами- надписЯми с той или иной степенью "прикольности" (на вкус и цвет у каждого свой юмор разный). Потом с подачи кого-то утончённо- интеллигЭнтного с ранимой психикой это всё поснимали. Ну, может быть и правильно. Я к тому, что в числе "надписЕй" было и "Остановок "тут*а*" и "здес*я*" нет*у*" Это как раз для вышеупомянутых "особо одарённых"


 А шо уже поснимали? Как я отстала от жизни!!! До сих пор достаточно много встречала и "место для удара головой" и "хлопнешь дверью - получишь монтировкой"... *Тута* кажись, на форуме даже тема отдельная об этом есть... :smileflag: 

Анекдот вспомнился. У выхода из маршрутки стоит пожилая одесситка:
-- Любчик, видишь, вон под акацией лежит на тротуаре кошка. Вот возле нее мне останови.
-- Мадам, возле передних ног или возле задних?

----------


## Чебурген

> Вложение 2877064
> А как вам такой ход? Присмотритесь к надписи.


 Там внизу ещё хорошая приписка получилась: проверьте своё здоровье



> Арман-Эммануэль Дюплесси,герцог Де-Ришелье.


 Главное, с Арманом- Жаном не перепутать, дальше у них всё одинаково звучит  :smileflag: , а дюк- это просто герцог по французски  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Анекдот вспомнился. У выхода из маршрутки стоит пожилая одесситка:
> -- Любчик, видишь, вон под акацией лежит на тротуаре кошка. Вот возле нее мне останови.
> -- Мадам, возле передних ног или возле задних?


  а еще прикол: останови мне у  того Альфатера
здесь на ОФ я даже такой девиз у кого-то из политических терминаторов видела)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> а еще прикол: останови мне у  того Альфатера
> здесь на ОФ я даже такой девиз у кого-то из политических терминаторов видела)))


 Для нашей политики - вполне органичный девиз.

----------


## Чебурген

> Для нашей политики - вполне органичный девиз.


 Недаром мусоровозками в Одессе и за её пределами назывались машины не только коммунальных, но и "силовых" служб  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Вообще-то я имела в виду ПИАР (паблик релейшнз - если транслитом). Но мне, как в старом анекдоте про душ, нравится ход Ваших мыслей. И работу такую проделали. Молодец!


 Вообще-то надо было слово "пиар" писать слитно, и тогда не пришлось бы переводить одну из принадлежностей туалэта.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Недаром мусоровозками в Одессе и за её пределами назывались машины не только коммунальных, но и "силовых" служб


 В 90-е годы моя дочь была в летнем лагере на Фонтане. Ориентиром для проезда к лагерю был новый мусорный контейнер с яркой надписью "Союз", у которого надо было сворачивать в переулок. И те родители, кто ездили не на своей машине, обычно говорили водителю: "Сверните мне у союза". Как-то даже в поговорку вошло.
А машину силовых служб некоторые мои знакомые называли, да простят мне модераторы, "ментокрылый муссоршмидт".

----------


## Zhemchug

На днях неожиданно для себя попали в гости к старому одесситу в древнюю коммуну на Пушкинской. В разгар застолья выключился свет. Хозяин, сделав гостям характерный жест рукой, открыл свою дверь, вышел на площадку и крикнул в пустоту: "Эй, рум*и*н, дай электричество!!!" Тут же что-то щелкнуло и свет зажегся.
Напомнило ситуацию у моей бабушки30-40-летней давности. Там, чтобы пошла вода из крана, нужно было постучать по кухонной стенке. Соседка снизу выключала воду у себя и у нас начинало цедить тонкой струйкой.

----------


## Чебурген

"Румын" часто ещё с детства слышал в качестве даже не ругательства, а такого пренебрежительного обзывательства. Это наверное, ещё с румынской оккупации пошло.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Арман-Эммануэль Дюплесси,герцог Де-Ришелье.


 Уж звиняйтэ, но у меня французский источник))) особо, что касается ё в конце фамилии. Хотя если принять за основу русский перевод...))) и не совсем корректные источники...

----------


## Alexandr

Арман Эмманюэль дю Плесси герцог Де Ришелье, внучатый племянник того самого Ришелье (выведенного Дюма). так немного правильнее.  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Если быть еще точнее, то согласно Википедии:
*Арман Эммануэль София-Септимани де Виньеро дю Плесси, граф де Шинон, герцог де Ришельё*, (фр. _Armand Emmanuel Sophie Septemanie de Vignerot du Plessis, 5th duc de Richelieu_; в России известный как *Эммануил Осипович де Ришелье*; 25 сентября 1766, Париж — 17 мая 1822) — французский и российский государственный деятель.


Какое ему отчество у нас сделали уууууух! :smileflag: )))

----------


## Виктор Р

Вопрос на засыпку! За правильный ответ-плюсик! В Одессе есть ещё один (кроме всем известного памятника на Приморском) тоже,своего рода, памятник деятельности Ришелье. Подсказываю,он находится на Молдаванке.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Если быть еще точнее, то согласно Википедии:
> *Арман Эммануэль София-Септимани де Виньеро дю Плесси, граф де Шинон, герцог де Ришельё*, (фр. _Armand Emmanuel Sophie Septemanie de Vignerot du Plessis, 5th duc de Richelieu_; в России известный как *Эммануил Осипович де Ришелье*; 25 сентября 1766, Париж — 17 мая 1822) — французский и российский государственный деятель.
> 
> 
> Какое ему отчество у нас сделали уууууух!)))


 Малость Википедия некорректностью грешит! "DUKE".

----------


## Trs

Парле ву франсе? Титул написан на французском, „duke“ — английский.)

----------


## Виктор Р

> Парле ву франсе? Титул написан на французском, „duke“ — английский.)


 Вы уверены? )))

----------


## adora

> Вопрос на засыпку! За правильный ответ-плюсик! В Одессе есть ещё один (кроме всем известного памятника на Приморском) тоже,своего рода, памятник деятельности Ришелье. Подсказываю,он находится на Молдаванке.


 
Это парк с прудом - заслуга Ришелье.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Это парк с прудом - заслуга Ришелье.


 Нет. И где на Молдаванке парк с прудом? Если Дюковский,то это Бугаёвка.

----------


## феерический

> Нет. И где на Молдаванке парк с прудом? Если Дюковский,то это Бугаёвка.


 Здрасьте! А парк Ленинского комсомола не с прудом, или он не на молдаванке?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Здрасьте! А парк Ленинского комсомола не с прудом, или он не на молдаванке?


 Ладно,пусть это по-Вашему будет Молдаванка. Тогда вопрос-его создание заслуга Ришелье? Я-таки из любопытства спрашиваю,а не из ехидства.

----------


## феерический

А по поводу Ришелье я не в курсе. В его времена молдаванка была окраиной... Но интересно было бы узнать ответ.

----------


## Виктор Р

> А по поводу Ришелье я не в курсе. В его времена молдаванка была окраиной... Но интересно было бы узнать ответ.


 В его время Молдаванки вообще ещё не существовало! 
Ответ я обязательно дам,но подождём,может,кто-таки и ответит правильно.Могу дать ещё пару подсказок.

----------


## Чебурген

Может, это как-то с 1 -м Христианским кладбищем связано, на месте которого сейчас парк Ильича?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Если быть еще точнее, то согласно Википедии:
> *Арман Эммануэль София-Септимани де Виньеро дю Плесси, граф де Шинон, герцог де Ришельё*, (фр. _Armand Emmanuel Sophie Septemanie de Vignerot du Plessis, 5th duc de Richelieu_; в России известный как *Эммануил Осипович де Ришелье*; 25 сентября 1766, Париж — 17 мая 1822) — французский и российский государственный деятель.
> 
> 
> Какое ему отчество у нас сделали уууууух!)))


 Да,уж! Хотя непонятно,почему "Осипович". В его именах нет даже намёка на "Жозеф" (Иосиф-Осип).

----------


## Виктор Р

> Да,уж! Хотя непонятно,почему "Осипович". В его именах нет даже намёка на "Жозеф" (Иосиф-Осип).


 А! Видимо,его отца звали Жозеф,и ему сделали отчество на русский манер.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Может, это как-то с 1 -м Христианским кладбищем связано, на месте которого сейчас парк Ильича?


 Нет,но по топографии Вы через дорогу от того самого места.

----------


## феерический

Привоз?

----------


## Zhemchug

> А! Видимо,его отца звали Жозеф,и ему сделали отчество на русский манер.


 Многим людям, крещеным в России в православие отчество давали по имени крестного отца. Так крестили, если я не ошибаюсь, Екатерину ІІ, а также позднее - жен императоров (немок, датчанок и пр.).

----------


## Виктор Р

> Многим людям, крещеным в России в православие отчество давали по имени крестного отца. Так крестили, если я не ошибаюсь, Екатерину ІІ, а также позднее - жен императоров (немок, датчанок и пр.).


 Да,видимо так и есть.Он занимал гос.должность,значит принудительно должен был принять православие.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Привоз?


 В другую сторону.

----------


## феерический

Тогда остается Чумка.

----------


## Виктор Р

Во время эпидемии чумы 1812 года по приказу тогдашнего градоначальника Одессы (Ришелье) за чертой города было устроено Чумное кладбище,представлявшее собой яму с негашёной известью,куда сбрасывались тела умерших.Благодаря такой мере эпидемию удалось остановить.
Чумное кладбище. ЧУМКА.

----------


## Виктор Р

Во время эпидемии чумы 1812 года по приказу тогдашнего градоначальника Одессы (Ришелье) за чертой города было устроено Чумное кладбище,представлявшее собой яму с негашёной известью,куда сбрасывались тела умерших.Благодаря такой мере эпидемию удалось остановить.
Чумное кладбище. ЧУМКА.

----------


## Zhemchug

Вчера на 16-й наблюдала такую одесскую зарисовку. Мы подходили к машине, чтобы ехать домой. Вечер, обычная толчея, масса народу жарища, дети кричат. В общем обычный одесский пляж. Рядом с нашей машиной остановился очень старенький Ниссан. Водитель открыл дверь, вышел и отдыхал, опираясь на нее всем корпусом. Походит к нему товарищ.  По виду - 100% турист из бывшей столицы нашей бывшей общей Родины:

-- Нисанчик? Такси? Ой, как хорошо!!! Сейчас подтянется еще два человечка и поедем.

Владелец машины на каждое слово многозначительно кивал одними веками и поджимал губы.
В такую минуту понимаю нашего московского родственника (брата мужа), который никогда не доверяет своей жене москвичке ловить в Одессе такси. За ее акцент у нас берут ровно втридорога.

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

Мне больше всего нравится наше ДАМА, не женщина не тётенька а дама.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мне больше всего нравится наше ДАМА, не женщина не тётенька а дама.


 Так красивее же Женщина (как сказали бы американцы) - дискриминация по половому признаку. Да и к тому же, может она "ще баришьня"? Обидится. Тётенька - то вообще. Даже на Привозе так не обращаются... :smileflag:  Чаще - "хозяйка" или (особо раритетные товарищи) - "мадам". 
И заметьте - наши обращения стремятся увидеть лучшее в человеке, возвысить над ситуацией. А попробуйте обратиться "бабуля", даже если Вы ее с трамвая снимаете - накричит, вырвется, выпрямится и пойдет, как 20 лет скинула. 
Между прочим, "снять с трамвая (автобуса, троллейбуса)" в смысле помочь сойти - тоже чисто наше. Больше нигде не слышала это выражение в таком значении.

----------


## Виктор Р

(особо раритетные товарищи) - "мадам". 


Мадам Жемчуг! Это шо,я не понял? Это шо,Ви-таки на мене намёк делаете?

----------


## Гидрант

> Во время эпидемии чумы 1812 года по приказу тогдашнего градоначальника Одессы (Ришелье) за чертой города было устроено Чумное кладбище,представлявшее собой яму с негашёной известью,куда сбрасывались тела умерших. Благодаря такой мере эпидемию удалось остановить.
> Чумное кладбище. ЧУМКА.


 Я извиняюсь, но мы тут уже стали говорить не только за одесский язык, но и за нашу историю вообще?? Тогда, если вы правы, что говорите это здесь, а я наоборот - нет, то вот вам  другой рассказ насчет Чумки.
При замощении одесских улиц камень 


> был такого качества, что в одну осень и зиму превращался в глинистую грязь и затем весною собирался с улиц арестантскою рабочею ротою и вывозился на чумную гору. Немногим известно, что наша* т.н. чумная гора представляет собою грандиозный памятик одесских шоссированных улиц, в котором заключается несколько миллионов городских денег.*Название чумной горы она получила по тому случаю, что под ней, посредине, находится несколько могил, в которых похоронены трупы умерших в чуму 1829 года. *Отношение горы к чумному кладбищу такое, как о как если бы на столе положить несколько мертвых мух и прикрыть их самого большого размера подносом*


 Это я выписал из воспоминаний Чижевича, изданных к 100-летнему юбилею Одессы.
Если вы начнете спорить, что, может, было немного не так или совсем не так,  это все равно не изменит дела. Человек рассказал:  или как помнит, или как было, или как должно было быть, чтобы было интересно слушать. В этом тоже есть неповоримый шарм наших рассказчиков.

ПС. А если правда, то как же измельчали одесские дорогостроители за 150 лет! "Несколько миллионов" царскими золотыми рублями! Нынешним "ремонтникам" и "прокладателям магистралей" до таких масштабов разбазаривания расти и расти  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Ви таки обиделись на слово "раритет"? Но во первых ничем не хотела Вас обидеть. А во вторых "раритет" - это ж редкость и таки да хорошо и за дорого!!! И таки жаль, что так редко называют нас и "дама", и "мадам"... А так иногда хочется.... Так что простите, если невольно обидела

----------


## Гидрант

> Между прочим, "снять с трамвая (автобуса, троллейбуса)" в смысле помочь сойти - тоже чисто наше. Больше нигде не слышала это выражение в таком значении.


 В воспоминаниях Кузьминой (известная киноактриса 30-х - 50-х, жена Михаила Ромма) о посещении Одессы (где-то перед войной) читал, что в трамваях ее спрашивали "Вы встаете?", а она, не понимая,отвечала: "Но я же и так стою, а не сижу. Надо спрашивать, выхожу ли я". На что весь трамвай начинал кричать : "Женщина, шо вы путаете. Правильно спрашивать как Вас спрашивают - встаете или нет?"  
Не помню, сохранился ли оборот во времена моего детства, кажется был еще в употреблении, наряду с преобладающим сегодня " Вы сходите?" (все ж не "выходите")

----------


## Zhemchug

В детстве много ездила в 12-м и 11-м. От вокзала до Лазарева. Но "Вы встаёте" - не слышала ни разу. Может путает что-то известная актриса от переизбытка впечатлений? Многим с непривычки наш язык казался слишком замысловатым.

----------


## Виктор Р

Камень-дикарь (а именно им мостились улицы) размокал??? Ваш Чижевич видимо не знал,о чём пишет. Да,действительно,на Чумке под слоем земли огромное количество этого камня.Но свозили его туда,когда меняли покрытие улиц на булыжное. Заодно этим хотели усложнить попытки мародёров раскопать могилу.(там одна общая,а не несколько). И всегда ходили слухи,что на останках много золотых украшений и т.п.  К тому же всё-таки 1812,а не 1829 год.
Основываюсь на данных из энциклопедического словаря "Брокгауз и Эфрон" изд.1894г.

----------


## Sweety Pie

> Ви таки обиделись на слово "раритет"? Но во первых ничем не хотела Вас обидеть. А во вторых "раритет" - это ж редкость и таки да хорошо и за дорого!!! И таки жаль, что так редко называют нас и "дама", и "мадам"... А так иногда хочется.... Так что простите, если невольно обидела


 Моя бабуля до сих пор на Привозе ко всем торговкам обращается исключительно "дама"  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Ви таки обиделись на слово "раритет"? Но во первых ничем не хотела Вас обидеть. А во вторых "раритет" - это ж редкость и таки да хорошо и за дорого!!! И таки жаль, что так редко называют нас и "дама", и "мадам"... А так иногда хочется.... Так что простите, если невольно обидела


 Я обиделся? Ой,Мадам Жемчуг,перестаньте сказать! А розы я-таки возьму!

----------


## Гидрант

> В детстве много ездила в 12-м и 11-м. От вокзала до Лазарева. Но "Вы встаёте" - не слышала ни разу. Может путает что-то известная актриса от переизбытка впечатлений? Многим с непривычки наш язык казался слишком замысловатым.


 Миль пардон за нескромный вопрос женщине , но... неужели Вы ездили в трамваях еще ДО войны?  :smileflag:  Я - после и довольно много после, и тоже не слышал или не обращал особого внимания. А вот довоенной москвичке, видимо, запомнилось как экзотика.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Миль пардон за нескромный вопрос женщине , но... неужели Вы ездили в трамваях еще ДО войны?  Я - после и довольно много после, и тоже не слышал или не обращал особого внимания. А вот довоенной москвичке, видимо, запомнилось как экзотика.


 Будьте корректней по отношению к женщине.Вы таки-в Одессе.Здесь так в остроумии не упражняются.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Камень-дикарь (а именно им мостились улицы) размокал??? Ваш Чижевич видимо не знал,о чём пишет. Да,действительно,на Чумке под слоем земли огромное количество этого камня.Но свозили его туда,когда меняли покрытие улиц на булыжное. Заодно этим хотели усложнить попытки мародёров раскопать могилу.(там одна общая,а не несколько). И всегда ходили слухи,что на останках много золотых украшений и т.п.  К тому же всё-таки 1812,а не 1829 год.
> Основываюсь на данных из энциклопедического словаря "Брокгауз и Эфрон" изд.1894г.


 100%. Почему-то в нашем детстве и до последнего времени асфальтовое покрытие гробится дождями и снегом, а на старых улицах, покрытых камнем этого не происходило и не происходит. Другое дело, что при современном потоке машин и скоростях покрытие камнем не совсем удобно. А так оно служило верой и правдой десятки лет. То, что под Чумкой всего несколько могил - крайне сомнительно. Именно этот своеобразный "саркофаг" всегда считался препятствием к распространению чумы в Одессе от умерших и одной из причин локализации эпидемии в период ее возникновения. А о возможном уровне мародерства в подобных случаях свидетельствуют рассказы очевидцев сноса кладбища в парке Ильича. Мне бабушка много об этом рассказывала. Кладбище было в конце улицы, на которой жила моя семья с 1921 года. Смотреть на открытие склепов где-то в 1940-м бегали многие. Но вот изъятием золота, которое там находили, не брезговали далеко не все.




> Миль пардон за нескромный вопрос женщине , но...  неужели Вы ездили в трамваях еще ДО войны?  Я - после и довольно  много после, и тоже не слышал или не обращал особого внимания. А вот  довоенной москвичке, видимо, запомнилось как экзотика.


 Безусловно, - я ездила намного после войны - в 60-80гг. Но и оговорки в отношении услышанных впервые фраз тоже вполне возможны.




> Будьте корректней по отношению к женщине.Вы таки-в Одессе.Здесь так в остроумии не упражняются.


  Все нормально. Ми таки да в Одессе и здесь такой юмор понимают.

----------


## Чебурген

> А о возможном уровне мародерства в подобных случаях свидетельствуют рассказы очевидцев сноса кладбища в парке Ильича. Мне бабушка много об этом рассказывала. *Кладбище было в конце улицы*, на которой жила моя семья с 1921 года. Смотреть на открытие склепов где-то в 1940-м бегали многие. Но вот изъятием золота, которое там находили, не брезговали далеко не все.


 Скорее в начале, если учитывать нумерацию той улицы, за которую я подумал  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Камень-дикарь (а именно им мостились улицы) размокал??? Ваш Чижевич видимо не знал,о чём пишет. Да,действительно,на Чумке под слоем земли огромное количество этого камня.Но свозили его туда,когда меняли покрытие улиц на булыжное. Заодно этим хотели усложнить попытки мародёров раскопать могилу.(там одна общая,а не несколько). И всегда ходили слухи,что на останках много золотых украшений и т.п.  К тому же всё-таки 1812,а не 1829 год.
> Основываюсь на данных из энциклопедического словаря "Брокгауз и Эфрон" изд.1894г.


 "Мой" Чижевич писал именно так (и именно про 1829 год:  эпидемия была, хотя и не такая опустошительная, как в 1812). Может быть, "ваши"  :smileflag:  Брокгаузы знали больше, но я же не настаивал на 100% подлинности, а привел как пример разновариантности "рассказов за Одессу". 
Впрочем, у Чижевича есть небольшой бонус, поскольку, именно он, а не Брокгауз жил и работал в Одессе как раз в это время. 

ПС. А дробленный ракушняк таки размокает после пары хороших ливней - это мы хорошо видим, когда какую-нибудь внутриквартальную или внутрибазарную лужу засыпают сим материалом. И именно его, как Вы писали, меняли на булыжник годов с 50-х позапрошлого века. Тогда то и покрылся спасенный город звонкой мостовой, как предвидел за 35 лет в "Онегине" А.С.
ПСС. Рассказы о золоте и пробном бурении пятьдесят какого-то года, когда на глубине 10 м нашли ЖИВЫЕ микробы чумы,  слышал  тоже еще с детства и сам охотно пугаю ими приезжих или тех, кто на полвека моложе меня, но ... увы - или к счастью -  это, кажется, тоже из серии легенд, без которых в Одессе было так же скучно, как ... (где бы сказать, чтоб никого из иногородних не обидеть?) ... короче, так же скучно, как НЕ в Одессе!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Скорее в начале, если учитывать нумерацию той улицы, за которую я подумал


 В начале. Ул. Лазарева (Малороссийская).

----------


## Чебурген

Так я ж за неё и говорил  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Скорее в начале, если учитывать нумерацию той улицы, за которую я подумал


 Ну да, в начале. ОписАться уже нельзя?!  :smileflag:  
А вот задумалась: мы почему-то гораздо чаще говорим "в конце улицы/квартала", чем "в начале", независимо от нумерации домов.

----------


## Виктор Р

> "Мой" Чижевич писал именно так (и именно про 1829 год:  эпидемия была, хотя и не такая опустошительная, как в 1812). Может быть, "ваши"  Брокгаузы знали больше, но я же не настаивал на 100% подлинности, а привел как пример разновариантности "рассказов за Одессу". 
> Впрочем, у Чижевича есть небольшой бонус, поскольку, именно он, а не Брокгауз жил и работал в Одессе как раз в это время. 
> 
> ПС. А дробленный ракушняк таки размокает после пары хороших ливней - это мы хорошо видим, когда какую-нибудь внутриквартальную или внутрибазарную лужу засыпают сим материалом. И именно его, как Вы писали, меняли на булыжник годов с 50-х позапрошлого века. Тогда то и покрылся спасенный город звонкой мостовой, как предвидел за 35 лет в "Онегине" А.С.
> ПСС. Рассказы о золоте и пробном бурении пятьдесят какого-то года, когда на глубине 10 м нашли ЖИВЫЕ микробы чумы,  слышал  тоже еще с детства и сам охотно пугаю ими приезжих или тех, кто на полвека моложе меня, но ... увы - или к счастью -  это, кажется, тоже из серии легенд, без которых в Одессе было так же скучно, как ... (где бы сказать, чтоб никого из иногородних не обидеть?) ... короче, так же скучно, как НЕ в Одессе!


 Так,для общего развития! "Брокгауз" не автор,а издатель. 
Насчёт бурения не знаю,думаю выдумка,а вот сколько живёт чумная палочка(возбудитель лёгочной чумы) не установлено до сих пор. Так что...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Ну да, в начале. ОписАться уже нельзя?!  
> А вот задумалась: мы почему-то гораздо чаще говорим "в конце улицы/квартала", чем "в начале", независимо от нумерации домов.


 Всё просто! Ви жили ближе к Алексеевскому,и для Вам-таки эта часть улицы била началом!

----------


## Чебурген

Нет, это я жил на соседней улице в конце ближе к Алексеевскому  :smileflag:  А "концы" улиц может с "краями" ассоциируются, оттого и говорится так.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Всё просто! Ви жили ближе к Алексеевскому,и для Вам-таки эта часть улицы била началом!


 Нет, вот г-н Чебурген уже знает, я жила ближе к парку (бывшему кладбищу). В разборке кладбища - уточняю, если кто сомневается, - лично не участвовала. А ассоциация между концами и краями улиц таки да есть.

----------


## OMF

> В воспоминаниях Кузьминой (известная киноактриса 30-х - 50-х, жена Михаила Ромма) о посещении Одессы (где-то перед войной) читал, что в трамваях ее спрашивали "Вы встаете?", а она, не понимая,отвечала: "Но я же и так стою, а не сижу. Надо спрашивать, выхожу ли я". На что весь трамвай начинал кричать : "Женщина, шо вы путаете. Правильно спрашивать как Вас спрашивают - встаете или нет?"  
> Не помню, сохранился ли оборот во времена моего детства, кажется был еще в употреблении, наряду с преобладающим сегодня " Вы сходите?" (все ж не "выходите")


 -Вы сходите?
- Сходят с ума!
- Вы выходите?
- Выходят замуж!!
- А что же Вы делаете?
 - Я вылажу!!!
- С днем рождения!!!!

----------


## Виктор Р

> -Вы сходите?
> - Сходят с ума!
> - Вы выходите?
> - Выходят замуж!!
> - А что же Вы делаете?
>  - Я вылажу!!!
> - С днем рождения!!!!


 Ой,не так,ой таки не так! "Ви сходите?" "Спасибо,я уже сходил!"

----------


## Виктор Р

Все нормально. Ми таки да в Одессе и здесь такой юмор понимают.[/QUOTE]

Я-таки сам понимаю за юмор,но... Понимают,но не принимают! Я за себя говорю!

----------


## Виктор Р

Ладно! Ещё конкурс на плюсик! Откуда выражение "Кино и немцы"? (Оно-таки одесское)

----------


## Виктор Р

или как помнит, или как было, или как должно было быть, чтобы было интересно слушать.
А вот это в точку! Франсуа Распе предварил свою книгу "Жизнь и невероятные приключения барона Карла-Иеронима Фридриха Фон-Мюнгхаузена"  такими словами: "Не любо-не слушай,но врать не мешай!"

----------


## Виктор Р

> -Вы сходите?
> - Сходят с ума!
> - Вы выходите?
> - Выходят замуж!!
> - А что же Вы делаете?
>  - Я вылажу!!!
> - С днем рождения!!!!


 А за эту хохму я-таки забыл!

----------


## Moon Cat

> Откуда выражение "Кино и немцы"? (Оно-таки одесское)


 "кино и немцы "  - аналог "дурдом", еще как значение в заключении  фразы, говорящей об абсурдности ситуации
сейчас еще слышала выражение "цирк на дроти" но это уже новый украинизм, по-моему
"кино и немцы"на мой взгляд связано со съемками на одесской киностудии по тематике войны :smileflag: ..."когда смешались в кучу кони, люди..."
*вот еще мнение, шо после просмотра фильмов про войнушку юные герои "вооружались" против дебильных фашистов как их там показывали

----------


## Zhemchug

> или как помнит, или как было, или как должно было быть, чтобы было интересно слушать.
> А вот это в точку! Франсуа Распе предварил свою книгу "Жизнь и невероятные приключения барона Карла-Иеронима Фридриха Фон-Мюнгхаузена"  такими словами: "Не любо-не слушай,но врать не мешай!"


 Я, конечно извиняюсь, но с какого перепугу немец Распэ вдруг Франсуа, когда он всегда был Рудольф Эрих? Или Вы за Рабле имеете в виду? Так он за Мюнгаузена и не врал, и правды не писал...  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Ладно! Ещё конкурс на плюсик! Откуда выражение "Кино и немцы"? (Оно-таки одесское)


 Тоже стало интэрэсно, погуглила слегка, и нашла(причем об этом во многих источниках пишуть):
Выражение обрело жизнь, благодаря множеству художественных детских фильмов о Великой Отечественной войне. После их семейного просмотра многие взрослые задавались вопросом: зачем при наличии юных героев, запросто сокрушавших втроем немецкую дивизию явных _идиётов_, нам была нужна еще и регулярная армия?
Это было просто кино и немцы!

----------


## olya_semenova

"остановите тута" )

----------


## Виктор Р

> Тоже стало интэрэсно, погуглила слегка, и нашла(причем об этом во многих источниках пишуть):
> Выражение обрело жизнь, благодаря множеству художественных детских фильмов о Великой Отечественной войне. После их семейного просмотра многие взрослые задавались вопросом: зачем при наличии юных героев, запросто сокрушавших втроем немецкую дивизию явных _идиётов_, нам была нужна еще и регулярная армия?
> Это было просто кино и немцы!


 Нет.Выражение родилось во время оккупации.

----------


## Panty

> Нет.Выражение родилось во время оккупации.


 Ага, даже так.  Значит наверное когда крутили немецкое кино забесплатно показывали как хорошо и красиво будет жить в Германской Империи, правда немцев у нас тут было раз-два и обчелся, в основном румыны.

----------


## Виктор Р

К пропаганде и политике выражение не имеет ни малейшего отношения.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ага, даже так.  Значит наверное когда крутили немецкое кино забесплатно показывали как хорошо и красиво будет жить в Германской Империи, правда немцев у нас тут было раз-два и обчелся, в основном румыны.


 как там было во время оккупации не знаю)))
но предполагаю, что кино про немцев в СССР это было то же самое как в конце 80-х начало 90-х и далее фильмы ужасов
 кстати, "кино и немцы" таки да услышала первый раз в Одессе, но также слышала и в Харькове от не-одесситов)))

----------


## Чебурген

Вообще-то, полностью фраза звучит "война и мир, кино и немцы", что ещё более усложняет поиск "корней"  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> К пропаганде и политике выражение не имеет ни малейшего отношения.


 И сколько Вы будете хранить эту военную тайну? :smileflag: 




> как там было во время оккупации не знаю)))
> но предполагаю, что кино про немцев в СССР это было то же самое как в конце 80-х начало 90-х и далее фильмы ужасов
> кстати, "кино и немцы" таки да услышала первый раз в Одессе, но также слышала и в Харькове от не-одесситов)))


 Так детские фильмы рэволюционно-военного характера крутили аж до самой перестройки это я знаю, как и ужастики с боевиками 90-х годов :smileflag: ))

----------


## Moon Cat

> Вообще-то, полностью фраза звучит "*война и мир,* кино и немцы", что ещё более усложняет поиск "корней"


 открылись новые обстоятельства

----------


## Виктор Р

Подождём.Может,кто и знает.

----------


## Amon_RA

Не верю я, Виктор-р-р Р, что эта фраза настолько стара. Мне кажется, что "кино и немцы" просто ирония по поводу того, что во времена нашего детства все невероятные приключения в кино были связаны с пропагандой на почве темы ВОВ. ))))))))))))))

----------


## Виктор Р

Амон-УРА! Хотите-верьте,хотите-нет. И даже если не поверите,мне от этого-таки ни на минуту не станет нехорошо.

----------


## Amon_RA

a у меня таки нет цели, чтоб Вам стало нехорошо. Так, что там за манса с этими немцами?

----------


## Чебурген

А может, речь о "трофейных" послевоенных фильмах?  :smileflag:  Со всякими там Марленами Дитрихами и Мариками Рокками?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А может, речь о "трофейных" послевоенных фильмах?  Со всякими там Марленами Дитрихами и Мариками Рокками?


 Дааа, так Марлен Дитрих и Марику Рёкк еще никто не склонял...

----------


## Panty

> А может, речь о "трофейных" послевоенных фильмах?  Со всякими там Марленами Дитрихами и Мариками Рокками?


 Мимо Виктор_Р, писал что выражение родилось во время оккупации.

----------


## Виктор Р

Так вот: В те годы было принято на первое свидание приглашать девушку в кино.
Немец,пытаясь-таки завести себе отношений с мэстной баришьней,приводил её в кинотеатр,билет брал только себе (как принято в Германии) и ждал,шо баришьня таки-сама (как сделала бы немка) купит себе билет! И что? Вместо делать вид,что смотрит кино,а самому налаживать отношений с той же баришьней,той немец неожиданно узнавал о себе от той баришьни много чего нового (не исключался вариант и пощёчины) и  оставался смотреть не кино,а удаляющуяся спину разгневанной баришьни.
А теперь-таки представьте себе состояние баришьни!
Вот вам "Кино и немцы".

----------


## Чебурген

> Мимо Виктор_Р, писал что выражение родилось во время оккупации.


 Фильмы, пожалуй, были те же, но во время оккупации они ещё не назвались "трофейными  :smileflag:  да и касаемо Одессы, немцев не так уж много было, а шо с румынов возьмёшь, они за кино и не слышали  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Фильмы, пожалуй, были те же, но во время оккупации они ещё не назвались "трофейными  да и касаемо Одессы, немцев не так уж много было, а шо с румынов возьмёшь, они за кино и не слышали


 Тем не менее,при "руминах" работали и кинотеатры,и театры...

----------


## Чебурген

И магазины с базарами  :smileflag:  Но это не повод, шоб радоваться тем румынам  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> И магазины с базарами  Но это не повод, шоб радоваться тем румынам


 Я-таки не радуюсь,а констатирую факт. И соотношение цен и зарплат как при них,во время  СССР могло только приснится. Ещё раз-я не агитирую за румын,но мелькнувшую в "Ликвидации" фразу "При румынах было лучше" не раз слышал от переживших оккупацию.

----------


## Zhemchug

> И магазины с базарами  Но это не повод, шоб радоваться тем румынам


 И при "руминах", и при немцах надо было как-то жить. И кому-то было совсем неплохо при их власти, были поводы радоваться. Сугубо по воспоминаниям моей мамы (1926 г.р) те из ее одноклассников, кто не эвакуировался, не раз видели девочку из их класса смеющуюся, нарядно одетую, в окружении солдат, в их открытой машине. Тогда ей было 15-16 лет. После войны эта девочка отвергала любые попытки одноклассников с ней просто поздороваться. Говорила, что обознались. Хотя естественно, что ее помнили и узнавали: прошло-то всего 5-6 лет после школы. И еще одна история: мама работала с женщиной, муж которой был до войны призером многих чемпионатов по велоспорту. Жил до конца войны в хорошей большой квартире. Их дочь училась музыке на рояле. Во время войны этот человек подписал бумагу о лояльности оккупационным властям. Хотя, что он мог делать им во вред - сложно понять. Крутил бы педали в другую сторону? А после войны за эту подпись получил срок с конфискацией. А семья переселилась в глубокий подвал на Молдованке. Только инструмент девочке по слезной просьбе оставили. Так что радости у всех были разные. И с началом войны. И с ее окончанием...

----------


## Виктор Р

Безусловно,Мадам Жемчуг! Время было страшное.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Так вот: В те годы было принято на первое свидание приглашать девушку в кино.
> Немец,пытаясь-таки завести себе отношений с мэстной баришьней,приводил её в кинотеатр,билет брал только себе (как принято в Германии) и ждал,шо баришьня таки-сама (как сделала бы немка) купит себе билет! И что? Вместо делать вид,что смотрит кино,а самому налаживать отношений с той же баришьней,той немец неожиданно узнавал о себе от той баришьни много чего нового (не исключался вариант и пощёчины) и  оставался смотреть не кино,а удаляющуяся спину разгневанной баришьни.
> А теперь-таки представьте себе состояние баришьни!
> Вот вам "Кино и немцы".


 


> Я-таки не радуюсь,а констатирую факт. И соотношение цен и зарплат как при них,во время  СССР могло только приснится. Ещё раз-я не агитирую за румын,но мелькнувшую в "Ликвидации" фразу "При румынах было лучше" *не раз слышал от переживших оккупацию*.


 Я так и думала :smileflag: 
 и это все вам рассказала баришьня, пережившая оккупацию?  так все-таки кино было с немцем или с румином?и было ли это кино? так было или не было?
какой бы ни был ответ, ви уже кандидат на форумного сказочника

----------


## Zhemchug

> Безусловно,Мадам Жемчуг! Время было страшное.


 Та я как раз и пыталась сказать, что страшное оно было не для всех. Есть те, кто до сих пор думает, что останься та власть и все было бы хорошо...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Та я как раз и пыталась сказать, что страшное оно было не для всех. Есть те, кто до сих пор думает, что останься та власть и все было бы хорошо...


 "Erare humanium est". Человеку свойственно заблуждатся...

----------


## Чебурген

> И при "руминах", и при немцах надо было как-то жить. И кому-то было совсем неплохо при их власти, были поводы радоваться. Сугубо по воспоминаниям моей мамы (1926 г.р)


 Моя мама 1925 года и всю оккупацию провела в Одессе. В основном по подвалам прячась. Вы же знаете, какие в одесских двориках на молдаванке подвалы? Там всегда есть выход если не к морю, то в катакомбы  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Моя мама 1925 года и всю оккупацию провела в Одессе. В основном по подвалам прячась. Вы же знаете, какие в одесских двориках на молдаванке подвалы? Там всегда есть выход если не к морю, то в катакомбы


 Уже не у кого спросить, но я не уверена, что в нашем дворе был такой выход... Как-то не говорилось об этом дома. В полуподвалах нашего дома жили семьи. Окна на половину выступали над землей. В образующихся перед окнами карманчиках дети всегда играли в магазин. И в мамином детстве, и в моем... А насчет "прятаться" почему-то запомнилась история, как одна из соседок по дому во время оккупации рассказывала другим: сегодня видела ... (девочку из их же дома, так же прятавшуюся всю войну по подвалам). Так она так бежала от меня, думала, что я ее сдам... А ведь такие опасения были совсем не беспочвенными. И сдавали, и стучали, и в квартиры заселялись... Но что-то мы сильно в то время углубились. Давайте о чем-то более веселом...

----------


## Чебурген

> Но что-то мы сильно в то время углубились. Давайте о чем-то более веселом...


 О Чумке...
Тут уже почти всё переговорено, наступает время придумывания одесских выражений  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Но их же (эти выражения) таки да кто-то когда-то придумал...

----------


## Чебурген

> Но их же (эти выражения) таки да кто-то когда-то придумал...


 Как сказала бы моя бабушка: не видумляй тут мине!
 Правда, это скорее по поводу моих детских фантазий, а не моих одесских выражений  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

-- Не тарабань ногами по м*ы*ске!!!
-- А куда мне их деть?
-- На голову себе положи!!!
-- Но я не могу этого сделать. Голова же пришита наверху, а ножки пришиты внизу...

Такие диалоги были у меня с бабушкой в моем очень раннем детстве.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Голова же пришита наверху, а ножки пришиты внизу...


 Я себе пою, я себе крою... (с)

----------


## ПУФОНЯ

Привезла приезжим москалям :smileflag:  на дачу большую мЫску стираться и тд, говорю, вот миска, что хотите делайте.
Они - это ж пластиковый таз!
С мужем в два голоса - это у вас в московии будете умничать, а у нас либо маленькая миска, либо большая! :smileflag: 
Пластиковый таз...выдумают тоже... :smileflag:

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

А ещё вот это...
"Шоб меня покрасили!"
И ещё почему кукуруза в Одессе пшОнка, (как то Ё даже писать не хочется, хотя пшено)

----------


## феерический

Пшонка это украинизм. В Трускавце это слово слышал еще 15 лет назад.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А ещё вот это...
> "*Шоб меня покрасили!*"....


 А я еще всегда добавляю "в зеленый цвет"... :smileflag: 

У меня сотрудник говорил в аналогичной ситуации: "Шоб тебя дощ намочил..." Но это тоже скорее украинизм, чем одессизм...

----------


## nik40

ой, в Одессе настолько много различных выражений, и практически все они связаны со старой Одессой. Еврейское "таки да" - это то, что вспомнилось и первым пришло на ум.

----------


## Наташа_Т

А "гармыдер" тоже украинизм???

----------


## ann888

Только что вернулась с улицы, промокла до нитки и вспомнилось.... "Холодно в ноги" еще в каком то городе говорят ? ))))

----------


## С-С

а моя тётя любила говорить: ЧЕТВЕРЬГ, непременно с мягким знаком

----------


## ann888

Я родилась в Воронцовском переулке, в 4-ом номере, ну там, где одна стена))) 
     Меня откармливали, как на убой. Щеки из-за спины на фотографии были видны.
     Как бабушка пирходила со мной с бульвара, так были перлы : 
     "Видела мадам Банову (фамилия измен.) с внучкой, шо вам сказать, такой больной ребенок..."
     Это означало, что у внучки мадам Бановой нет ожирения 1 степени))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Только что вернулась с улицы, промокла до нитки и вспомнилось.... "Холодно в ноги" еще в каком то городе говорят ? ))))


 Из той же серии: "ты замерз в ноги" и "тебе холодно в голову". Фразы звучат чаще всего в адрес детей в форме вопроса и в ответ - в форме отрицания, чтобы одесская мама уже таки да отстала (отцепилась) от ребенка: он уже вырос и ему нигде не холодно...  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

Соня, не забудь одеть штани  оте в цяточку, шоб попочка была у тепле)))

----------


## Malena1106

Вот вспомнилось еще "обуй голову" - это точно наше родное, колоритное!!!)))))

----------


## Виктор Р

> Пшонка это украинизм. В Трускавце это слово слышал еще 15 лет назад.


 Тем не менее!

----------


## Voland

> А "гармыдер" тоже украинизм???


 Просто - украинское слово...скорее всего заимствованное  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Тем не менее!


 Тем не менее, в Трускавце вряд ли ходят по пляжУ с торбой, выкрикивая: пшонка, пшонка, свежая горячая пшонка на выбор!

----------


## ann888

Может это не относится к Одесскому языку, но почему то ностальгически вспомнилась эта одесская кормежка детей и себя на пляже.
   Яйца вкрутую, помидора и соль в спичечном коробке, 2 вариант - в баночке картошка молодая с укропом и рыбные биточки.

----------


## Чебурген

Ага, и со словами: пока не съешь- не пойдёшь у воду!
Нечто похожее было с коллективной кормёжкой детей в одесских двориках, точнее, не коллективной а индивидуально- одновременной, каждое дитё и мама на своих скамеечках друг напротив друга.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Может это не относится к Одесскому языку, но почему то ностальгически вспомнилась эта одесская кормежка детей и себя на пляже.
>    Яйца вкрутую, помидора и соль в спичечном коробке, 2 вариант - в баночке картошка молодая с укропом и рыбные биточки.


 И рыбные биточки, и котлетки, и абрикоса (именно с "а" в конце), и синие (икра из баклажанов), и копмот - все носилось на пляж и там скармливалось детям  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

Да-да. компот в баночки перелитый.
  А потом леажть на сонце, потому что сразу в воду нельзя после еды. Мне недавно подруга сделала такой подарок. принесла на Ланжерон помидору-микаду и пару яиц, и соль, вспомнила мое нытье "об дестстве". Я чуть не прослезилась.

----------


## Zhemchug

> И рыбные биточки, и котлетки, и абрикоса (именно с "а" в конце), и синие (икра из баклажанов), и копмот - все носилось на пляж и там скармливалось детям


 А у кого дети ели плохо (по одесским меркам) - приглашали или сами приходили парочку соседских. И "для примера" съедали вдвое больше, чем тот, кого мама/бабушка кормили с ложечки. У моей знакомой со Спиридоновской в коммуне был такой мальчик, который "плохо кушал". Его пару раз отдавали "на покушать" к соседке, где у двоих детей все улетало за 15 минут. И мальчик таки понял, что, если он не успеет - ничего не останется. И таки быстро "перевоспитался". Так что мама за ним больше с ложечкой по всей квартире не ходила...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нечто похожее было с коллективной кормёжкой детей в одесских двориках, точнее, не коллективной а индивидуально- одновременной, каждое дитё и мама на своих скамеечках друг напротив друга.


 А рядом мужики козла забивают. И смачная фраза - "Риба"!

----------


## ann888

Пару недель назад окло Дельфинария прилегла на плиты, так вообще мы дальше ходим, мужа ждала, что б не разминуться, телефон разрядился.
     Там много приезжих. 
     Наблюдаем картину, пришли наши тети с явными признаками алкогольной зависимости и тремя детьми, одним не "ихним".
     Картина маслом. Это надо было видеть. Как они за ними следили, как они руководили процессом игры.
     Увы, эти перлы формат форума не выдержит. Но как-то колоритно и не грубо звучала ненормативная лексика в этих переговорах с детьми.
     Особенно мне понравилось "Это тебе не Лузановка, здесь приличный пляж !"
     "Идиёт, оставь ее, иди копай в другом месте, шо тебе пляжа мало ?" "Шо ты с него хочешь с таким папой ?"
     Потом мелкой бригаде помыли руки, причем не в море, а "с бутылочки" и усадили есть.
     "Ешь давай мясо, а то потом скажешь, шо мы ели, а тебе не давали. Жри давай, мама не кормит, так хоть соседи покормят."

     В обморочном состоянии приезжая, как впоследствии оказалось, еще и педагог, возмутилась и что-то пролепетала о лишении прав материнства.

     "У нас в Одессе культ детей. Поверьте мне, что у нас у последней алкоголички дети будут накормлены и спать "положены" похлеще, чем у самой Вашей добропорядочной семьи. У нас нет такого - пусть сам растет, пусть сам за себя постоит."
     У нас принято так. Как в том анекдоте: " Боря, иди домой !
                                                               Мама! А я уже голодный или замерз ?"

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Пару недель назад окло Дельфинария прилегла на плиты, так вообще мы дальше ходим, мужа ждала, что б не разминуться, телефон разрядился.
>      Там много приезжих. 
>      Наблюдаем картину, пришли наши тети с явными признаками алкогольной зависимости и тремя детьми, одним не "ихним".
>      Картина маслом. Это надо было видеть. Как они за ними следили, как они руководили процессом игры.
>      Увы, эти перлы формат форума не выдержит. Но как-то колоритно и не грубо звучала ненормативная лексика в этих переговорах с детьми.
>      Особенно мне понравилось "Это тебе не Лузановка, здесь приличный пляж !"
>      "Идиёт, оставь ее, иди копай в другом месте, шо тебе пляжа мало ?" "Шо ты с него хочешь с таким папой ?"
>      Потом мелкой бригаде помыли руки, причем не в море, а "с бутылочки" и усадили есть.
>      "Ешь давай мясо, а то потом скажешь, шо мы ели, а тебе не давали. Жри давай, мама не кормит, так хоть соседи покормят."
> ...


 Жаль, плюсик не лезет! Замечательная зарисовка... Это правда, только у нас у дворнички, работающей с утра и до вечера на разных "объектах", явно перебивающейся с хлеба на воду, у сынишки - классный велик и самокат! В этом - вся наша культовость детей... Ну скажите, где еще мамаша при стесненных средствах будет покупать достаточно дорогие вещи ребенку...Причем не первой необходимости. "Чтобы всё, как у людей"! И пацанчик никак не чувствует себя во дворе "ущемленным".

----------


## Виктор Р

> И рыбные биточки, и котлетки, и абрикоса (именно с "а" в конце), и синие (икра из баклажанов), и копмот - все носилось на пляж и там скармливалось детям


 "Рибные биточки" )))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> "Рибные биточки" )))


 "Биточки из сардельки, анчоус не бери - это кошкина радость" - из наставлений ранней юности  :smileflag: 
Из этой же ранней юности восторженное моё:
"Родной мой и солнечный город
Красив, героичен и молод.
Греческий город и русский,
Украинский и французский,
Еврейский и испанский,
Немножечко цыганский.
Пронизан солнцем южным,
Пропах соленым морем,
Народом полон дружным,
И в радости, и в горе.
Лишь у такого места
Талантливы все дети,
Одна моя Одесса,
И нет другой на свете!
Где море так красиво,
Где шик французских зданий,
Где девушки на диво,
Где рай благоуханий.
Где свой язык певучий,
Где юмор безупречный,
Талант живет могучий,
В том городе навечно.
И сколько одесситов, 
Разбросанных по свету,
Признаются Вам честно:
Родней Одессы нету.
Уж столько раз мой город
Бессмертный прославляли,
Прозаики, поэты,
И в песнях воспевали,
Что лучше не сумеют,
Не скажут, не споют.
Одессу нашу греют
Любовь, восторг, уют.
Дай, Боже, чтоб мой город
Щадили времена,
Пускай такой навеки
Останется она!"

----------


## Panty

Госпидя, лучше б я сюда не заглядывала на ночь...сейчас будет совершен внеочередной налет на холодильник...и на помидорьки, которые по старой одесской традиции хранятся, а точнее загорают, сугубо на подоконнике :smileflag: ))))))))) Так смачно за еду расписали особенно в детстве, меня также само напичкивали на пляже домашней едой, а я никак не хотела поправляться...и в воде талапалась до синих губ :smileflag: )))

----------


## Виктор Р

> Госпидя, лучше б я сюда не заглядывала на ночь...сейчас будет совершен внеочередной налет на холодильник...и на помидорьки, которые по старой одесской традиции хранятся, а точнее загорают, сугубо на подоконнике))))))))) Так смачно за еду расписали особенно в детстве, меня также само напичкивали на пляже домашней едой, а я никак не хотела поправляться...и в воде талапалась до синих губ)))


 Ша! Я уже сделал налёт на холодильник! ))))))))))))))))

----------


## Panty

> Ша! Я уже сделал налёт на холодильник! ))))))))))))))))


 Полуночные лётчики-налётчики.

----------


## Агент2000

> А "гармыдер" тоже украинизм???


 это украинизм.

----------


## Агент2000

Еще здесь спрашивают, говорит ли еще где-то "холодно в ноги". я думаю говорят. это обычное незамысловатое выражение.

----------


## amina_od

Здесь уже и жаргон, и суржик, и лексику других народов мира вспомнили. Я в шоке?  А в Одессе то что и как говорят? )

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

Вы лучше спросите как здесь не говорят? 
Репила -труселя мужские. Господа, знающие разъясните это Одессизм или...
Первый раз в Одессе услышала.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Вы лучше спросите как здесь не говорят? 
> Репила -труселя мужские. Господа, знающие разъясните это Одессизм или...
> Первый раз в Одессе услышала.


 Вообще первый раз слышу!!! Скорее напоминает феню.

----------


## Чебурген

> Еще здесь спрашивают, говорит ли еще где-то "холодно в ноги". я думаю говорят. это обычное незамысловатое выражение.


 Зато "талапаться в воде до синих губ" это явно не "украинизм", кстати, как и "гармидер"  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Зато "талапаться в воде до синих губ" это явно не "украинизм", кстати, как и "гармидер"


 Всё-же "талапатся" украинизм,прижившийся в Одессе.

----------


## ann888

Мы так спорим))))украинизм- неукраинизм. Все равно не передать речь в компе, имхо.
    Украинизмы тоже с одесским выражение звучат по другому.
    Это вроде и те ....и не те словечки.
    Здесь каждый любит ТУ Одессу и спорим, как бывает в жизни у влюбленных...ссора на почве кто кого больше любит.))))

    Моя мама по такому поводу говорила "Если все это перевести на еврейский язык - можно две недели плакать"

----------


## arial0072

А "цуцели-муцели", "химэны куры"?
_У каждого пирика, своя лирика..._

----------


## ann888

О - химэНы куры ! Мое любимое выражение!

----------


## Panty

> Всё-же "талапатся" украинизм,прижившийся в Одессе.


 Тогда это очень старый украинизм. т.к. выражение еще с моего детства...а как мы все знаем одесский язык это жгучая смесь из многих языков, которые в разное время вписывались в нашу разговорную рэчь.

----------


## Panty

> А "цуцели-муцели", "химэны куры"?
> _У каждого пирика, своя лирика..._


 Я говорю "цюцили-муцили" :smileflag: ))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Зато "талапаться в воде *до синих губ*" это явно не "украинизм", кстати, как и "гармидер"


 А просить или хотеть что-то хоть до посинения (обычно о детях) - это тоже наше или нет?

----------


## Чебурген

> А просить или хотеть что-то хоть до посинения (обычно о детях) - это тоже наше или нет?


 Не знаю, у кого как, а у меня в подобных ситуациях, пардон, "до усрачки"

----------


## Panty

> Не знаю, у кого как, а у меня в подобных ситуациях, пардон, "до усрачки"


 Спорить, просить, нудить до посинения пока не доведут маму с папой до белого каления(это я тоже о детях)...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Не знаю, у кого как, а у меня в подобных ситуациях, пардон, "до усрачки"


  Не при дамах же!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не знаю, у кого как, а у меня в подобных ситуациях, пардон, "до усрачки"


 Ну шо ви, как так можно, ми ж с Вами интелиг*э*нтные люди или куда? Тем более, када дитё ж просит... 
А в более взрослом состоянии мы говорили "до потери пульса". Но это уже не только о просьбах, но и об ожидании транспорта, например.

----------


## Виктор Р

Ага.Или о сильной спешке : "Торопишься,как на срачку".
Я,конечно,извиняюсь...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Спорить, просить, нудить до посинения пока не доведут маму с папой до белого каления(это я тоже о детях)...


 А ещё "тошнить".

----------


## ann888

А "оцем" кто-то вспоминал ? у нас это в семье звучало очень часто.

При чем тут главное выражение, даже не акцент, выражение лица ! "оцем !" и лицо ))))

----------


## Panty

> А ещё "тошнить".


 Есть такое, но у меня в ходу "не нуди" или "не нудякай" :smileflag: )))

----------


## Panty

> А "оцем" кто-то вспоминал ? у нас это в семье звучало очень часто.
> 
> При чем тут главное выражение, даже не акцент, выражение лица ! "оцем !" и лицо ))))


 Это шо имеется ввиду? Или это как в песне "Оц тоц первертоц"

----------


## Виктор Р

> Это шо имеется ввиду? Или это как в песне "Оц тоц первертоц"


 "Оцем-по..ем"

----------


## ann888

В нашей семье использовалось колоссальное количество еврейских слов.

    Мы собирались только по системе бикицер. Халоймес, цимис. Семья наша была исключительно русская, хотя нет. Было исключение.
    Как у Льва Кассиля в детстве "Мама, а я еврей ? А кошка наша еврей ?"

    В нашей семье евреем была бубушка.

    Хотя в паспорте она звалась Клавдия Назаровна, но мы знали, что она законспирированная Клара Наумовна.
    Дополняла ее образ - я, ее внучка и Ваша покорная слуга - кучерявая (уже нет) и жирная  (уже тоже далеко нет) девочка.
    Протяжное "Ааааня, кушать..." слышно было не только в 4 номере Воронцовского.
    Во дворе, где в больших рамах сушили занавески, где пахло жареной рыбой, где стояли палки, которые держали веревки и "об" них точили когти местные коты...
    " Софааа, я сыму Ваше билЁ, оно уже посохло..."
    "Пусть себе висит, оно шо вам мешает жить?"
    "Оно мене раздражает смотреть во двор"

   Можете не гуглить, это все лично мои записи, это мои воспоминания, мамины, тетины....да-с...

----------


## ann888

> Это шо имеется ввиду? Или это как в песне "Оц тоц первертоц"


    Оцем - это и удивление, и реакция, и очень много эмоций.


  Еще вспомнила - "ой, не путайте Вы мне !"  И вообще манера начинать разговор с "ой"

----------


## Чебурген

> "Оцем-по..ем"


 А вот с каким числом у вас ассоциируется данное словосочетание?

----------


## Zhemchug

> В нашей семье евреем была бубушка... Хотя в паспорте она звалась Клавдия Назаровна, но мы знали, что она законспирированная Клара Наумовна....


 "В нашей семье русским бы только папин паспорт. Но этого было достаточно, чтобы, не целясь, попасть в институт..." (С)

----------


## Чебурген

> Во дворе, где в больших рамах сушили занавески, где пахло жареной рыбой, где стояли палки, которые держали веревки и "об" них точили когти местные коты...
>     " Софааа, я сыму Ваше билЁ, оно уже посохло..."
>     "Пусть себе висит, оно шо вам мешает жить?"
>     "Оно мене раздражает смотреть во двор"


 Скупая мужская слеза из детства... Эти палки, подпирающие верёвки во дворе... А ещё билё нам мешало кататься на трёхколёсных великах  :smileflag: 



> В нашей семье евреем была бубушка.


  Если не ошибаюсь, у евреев национальность "считается" по женской линии  :smileflag: , и тем не менее "Авраам родил Исаака, Исаак родил Якова" и т. д. И как мужики умудрялись рожать?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...Если не ошибаюсь, у евреев национальность "считается" по женской линии , и тем не менее "Авраам родил Исаака, Исаак родил Якова" и т. д. И как мужики умудрялись рожать?


 И главное, где все это могло происходить как не в Одессе?
 А может они попробовали и поняли, что отдадут это счастье женщинам без боя и борьбы? :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> Тогда это очень старый украинизм. т.к. выражение еще с моего детства...а как мы все знаем одесский язык это жгучая смесь из многих языков, которые в разное время вписывались в нашу разговорную рэчь.


 Самое смешное, что одесситы, в отличие от понаехавших, националозабоченных хуторян,(преимущественно с ЗУ), НИКОГДА НИЧЕГО НЕ ИМЕЛИ ПРОТИВ УКРАИНИЗМОВ!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Скупая мужская слеза из детства... Эти палки, подпирающие верёвки во дворе... А ещё билё нам мешало кататься на трёхколёсных великах 
>  Если не ошибаюсь, у евреев национальность "считается" по женской линии , и тем не менее "Авраам родил Исаака, Исаак родил Якова" и т. д. И как мужики умудрялись рожать?


 Евреи начали считать национальность по женской линии после появления Христа.

----------


## Panty

> В нашей семье использовалось колоссальное количество еврейских слов.
> 
> Мы собирались только по системе бикицер. Халоймес, цимис. Семья наша была исключительно русская, хотя нет. Было исключение.
> Как у Льва Кассиля в детстве "Мама, а я еврей ? А кошка наша еврей ?"
> 
> В нашей семье евреем была бубушка.
> 
> Хотя в паспорте она звалась Клавдия Назаровна, но мы знали, что она законспирированная Клара Наумовна.
> Дополняла ее образ - я, ее внучка и Ваша покорная слуга - кучерявая (уже нет) и жирная (уже тоже далеко нет) девочка.
> ...


 Не гуглю, потому что у меня это всё было. :smileflag:  "Ой, я Вас умоляю" до сих пор в обороте речи :smileflag: )))И даже переехав с Молдаванки на Таирова наши мамы растягивали занавески на четырехугольной установке с гвоздями(это ж надо было до такого додуматься) и развешивали белье на вервках, подпирая их длинной палкой, шоб на земле не валялось, потому шо провисает мокрое :smileflag: )) Играть в прятки-догонялки самое классное было именно среди развешенного белья :smileflag: 




> Самое смешное, что одесситы, в отличие от понаехавших, националозабоченных хуторян,(преимущественно с ЗУ), НИКОГДА НИЧЕГО НЕ ИМЕЛИ ПРОТИВ УКРАИНИЗМОВ!


 Это таки да, ничего не имею против :smileflag: )))

----------


## OMF

> Евреи начали считать национальность по женской линии после появления Христа.


 Неужели???? И кто это такое рассказал?

----------


## Виктор Р

> "В нашей семье русским бы только папин паспорт. Но этого было достаточно, чтобы, не целясь, попасть в институт..." (С)


 Однажды видел удостоверение личности офицера: Майор Тарасюк Сруль Аронович.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Неужели???? И кто это такое рассказал?


 Хотите сказать,что меня дезинформировали? Не буду спорить,возможно,хотя слышал я это от еврея.

----------


## OMF

А он что, стал евреем одновременно с Христом или позже?

----------


## ann888

> Скупая мужская слеза из детства... Эти палки, подпирающие верёвки во дворе... А ещё билё нам мешало кататься на трёхколёсных великах 
>  Если не ошибаюсь, у евреев национальность "считается" по женской линии , и тем не менее "Авраам родил Исаака, Исаак родил Якова" и т. д. И как мужики умудрялись рожать?


    Бабушка тоже не была еврейкой, и вообще никто, но наша семья была такая одесская, что мы объевреелись с годами.
   Когда в волне эмиграции стали уезжать мои друзья, повально, ко мне заехала подруга, она сейчас в Штатах, и говорит :

   "Чего Вы не едете ?"
   "Вика....мы не евреи (((("

   Тут пауза...."А кто ? "

)))))))))))))

----------


## Виктор Р

А Христос был евреем?

----------


## ann888

Уведу Вас от оффтопа))))

   Еще, помимо выражения, в Одессе были манеры, которые свойственны только нашему городу, мне кажется. Движения даже, не побоюсь этого слова.

   Мой дядя вообще был чехом по национальности. Очень красивый, по моде фильмов с Любовь Орловой и с  утесовской хрипотцой в голосе.
   То, что он был чех, знали только мы. Но он был одессит - это знали все.
   Не обученный музыкальной грамоте, он мог буквально бросив на клавиши пианино огромные свои руки (вначале просто какофония) так сбацать "7 - 40", что не танцевать уже никто не мог.
   Во время игры он поджимал плечи и подпрыгивал на табурете (том табурете, который у каждой семьи был около пианино, деревянный, крутящийся)
   Это невозможно описать )))
   Жила тетя и дядя на углу Комсомольской и ТираспОльской, в огромной квартире в полуподвале.

----------


## Чебурген

> Однажды видел удостоверение личности офицера: Майор Тарасюк Сруль Аронович.


 У папы в училище (не ремесленном, а военно-пехотном  :smileflag: ) во время ВОВ были коллеги офицеры с фамилиями Сруль и Попик. По папиным рассказам, они немного комплексовали...  :smileflag: 


> Бабушка тоже не была еврейкой, и вообще никто, но наша семья была такая одесская, что мы объевреелись с годами.


 Каждый одессит в душе- немножечко еврей (в хорошем, многогранном смысле этого слова)  :smileflag:  Я это по себе чувствую, не имея никаких еврейских корней ни по папиной, ни по маминой линии.


> А Христос был евреем?


 Провокационный вопрос... Я даже догадываюсь, какую версию выдвинули бы армяне и грузины  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Скупая мужская слеза из детства... Эти палки, подпирающие верёвки во дворе... А ещё билё нам мешало кататься на трёхколёсных великах 
>  Если не ошибаюсь, у евреев национальность "считается" по женской линии , и тем не менее "Авраам родил Исаака, Исаак родил Якова" и т. д. *И как мужики умудрялись рожать?*


 ой, мой первый мух таки умудрился и даже кормил грудью нашего сына- усе это выяснилось когда мы разводились




> Бабушка тоже не была еврейкой, и вообще никто, но наша семья была такая одесская, что мы объевреелись с годами.
>    Когда в волне эмиграции стали уезжать мои друзья, повально, ко мне заехала подруга, она сейчас в Штатах, и говорит :
> 
>    "Чего Вы не едете ?"
>    "Вика....мы не евреи (((("
> 
>    Тут пауза...."А кто ? "
> 
> )))))))))))))


  все мы здесь в Одессе евреи, только многие об этом  даже не догадываются :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> все мы здесь в Одессе евреи, только многие об этом  даже не догадываются


 Я почти о том же, хотя мы немножко ушли от темы  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

У нас в семье пекли фирменный летний пирог "утопленная вишня" ,абрикоса,ну шо было.

    После этой истории, которую я быстро расскажу, пирог начал называться "Вырви глаз"

    Мама моя имела манеру ставить горячий противень на живот, что б он не упал. Я хотела ее остановить и напоролась глазом на  угол падающего противня.

   С криком "У меня вытек глаз" я кинулась в комнату.Мама за мной. Папа был не в рейсе тогда, тоже за мной.

   Крик, слезы. Маме плохо. Папа вызвал скорую, которая тогда еще приезжала быстро.
   Мне наложили повязку, маму укололи, папа выпил сам 50 гр коньяка. Вся кухня в вишне.

   Но это не оффтоп. Внимание...

   Все это время наша еврейская бабушка сидела на балконе, смотрела на людей и колола косточки от абрикос....в то время как в комнате происходили события !
   Скорая уехала, воцарилась таки уже тишина.
   Вдруг балконная дверь раскрылась от удара бабушкиной палки и мы услышали спокойный распев :

   "Шо там за геволт ? Вы там печете пирог или как ?"

   ноу коммент)))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> У папы в училище (не ремесленном, а военно-пехотном ) во время ВОВ были коллеги офицеры с фамилиями Сруль и Попик. По папиным рассказам, они немного комплексовали... ...


 -- Алло, это база?
-- Иванов слушает.
-- Ой, а что это уже таки военная база?

----------


## arial0072

Беседуют две подруги: - Ну как там у тебя с Рабиновичем?
- О! Великолепно!! Он разбудил во мне женщину!!!
- Да уж!... С его-то будильником!

----------


## Чебурген

Ну да, представить в "те" времена Иванова на промтоварной базе а Рабиновича на военной- нереально  :smileflag:  И вообще, само выражение: *он работает на базе*!!! Так благоговейно звучало, и кто- то задумывался, что речь могла идти о какой-то там военной базе?  :smileflag: 
P.S. Хотя... Был человек по фамилии Рябинков, который таки да "работал на базе", а потом в Управлении одесскими рынками...

----------


## nerazborchivo

ну да, мой друг Сеня на мой же вопрос, почему он не пошёл в армию так и ответил, что не представляет себе ту вечернюю поверку, на которой будут спрашивать "а рядовой Коган есть?".

----------


## ann888

Разговор в одном НИИ. в котором я долго работала. Праздник  Пасхи. Но совдэп.                                  
  "С праздничком всех", - с этими словами  некто входит в кабинет.
  Наш Главный специалист тут же : "Ой, шо Вы тут прыдуриваетесь, Ваша пасха уже давно прошла!"

Это к слову об Ивановых.

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну да, в "те времена" дефицит с пром/продтоварной базы интересовал основную массу населения гораздо больше, чем секреты с военной базы.
К слову, на днях у меня произошел случай, в точности вписывающийся в название темы. 
Днем в ответ на телефонный звонок на работу  мой не в меру юморной сотрудник ответил: "База подводных лодок слушает." Трубку на "том конце провода" положили. Впоследствии звонившим оказался представитель налоговой милиции, который нашел меня вечером по домашнему телефону. И, судя по всему, юмора одесского не понял. Слава богу, что вопрос оказался пустяковым и быстро решаемым. А то я бы еще долго объясняла ему особенности одесского языка.  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

Звонок к нам в НИИ да так громко, что через трубку слышно :"Але, шо Вам надо, кто это ?"
         Наш начальник Бора :                                                  "Ой, пгостите, но это Ви нам звоните))))"

----------


## OMF

- Это Ви аллё или это ми аллё?

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

характерно для Одессы говорить не "мне" а "мене", сегодня передо мной идёт дама в годах, переходим дорогу идиёт на БМВ срывается и пытается проскочить перед пешеходами идущими на зелёный свет. Взмах сумкой и раскатистый голос мега спокойным тоном "Ша, мене здесь рулить!"

----------


## ann888

Еще зарисовки языка, я бы сказать перлы !

    Учавствовали в конкурсе на Новоталлинский мол.
    Звонок сверху: "У Вас некрасивая конструкция"

    Главный специалист даже встал с трубкой для придания солидности словам;

    "К вашему сведению, Квазимодо ,выходя на улицу, привлекал внимание НЕ МЕНЬШЕЕ, чем Мерилин Монро !
     Конструкция не должна быть СЕРОЙ ! Либо красивая либо уродливая !

     А мы, со своей стороны, можем делать шо хочем ! 
     Мы со своей стороны можем вставить во все трубчатые структуры свистки и они будут свистеть, когда начинается шторм, музыку Раймонда Паулса "На вернисаже" ! "

   И с достоснством бросил трубку.
   Для того, чтобы говорить по одесски не надо даже говорить с еврейским акцентом и на жаргоне.

----------


## Rado.

В какой то темке ужа писала,повторюсь:Смотрит моя шестилетняя дочь  телек(новости)глаза у неё округляются после каких то ужасающих новостей и она выдаёт фразу:Нет,ну мама ты только послушай это же конец жизни моей,что то творится.Я ей:Не надо так говорить.Она:Ладно,не буду,а можно сказать,когда я стану старенькой и буду немножечко умирать?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А вот с каким числом у вас ассоциируется данное словосочетание?


 28 и 4 - 32!

----------


## Чебурген

> Днем в ответ на телефонный звонок на работу  мой не в меру юморной сотрудник ответил: "База подводных лодок слушает."


  "Ты не поверишь" (с)  :smileflag:  У меня с одной хорошей знакомой уже много лет "пароль" по телефону: вместо "здрасьте": алё, это база проката торпедных катеров? Дружим семьями, как говорится, муж в курсе, если берёт трубку, кричит: эй, на катере, тут по поводу поставки торпед звонят. Это к вопросу о том, что в "одесском языке" не обязательно изголяться с "шипящими" и "свистящими". Смысл сказанного тоже имеет значение  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

А великий цицехойшех, аж прямо дым идёт!??

----------


## Чебурген

> 28 и 4 - 32!


  Чего я, собственно, этот вопрос задал? Как и подтвердилось, у большинства со словами "оцен(м)- поцен(м)" (сорри, что отрытым текстом) ассоциируется цифра 28. Я тут ранее писал, как мама одного дружочка рассказывала удобный способ "в рифму" запоминать цифры их домашнего телефона. Боюсь, что если напомню всю рифму, то цифры телефона станут известны, а это уже как-то нетактично, хотя телефон давно поменялся  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Сколько раз, в бытность мою еще в Одессе, мы в конторе отвечали - на внутренние, правда, звонки - "Смольный". А еще приучали входивших с вопросом "У вас нет...?" - "Нет!!!" На удивленное "Так я же еще не спросил?" ответ был "Так сам же и ответил".

----------


## OMF

> А великий цицехойшех, аж прямо дым идёт!??


 - Там женят сына Соломона, который служит в Гупромвод...

----------


## ЧУДЕСНАЯ

> Может это не относится к Одесскому языку, но почему то ностальгически вспомнилась эта одесская кормежка детей и себя на пляже.
>    Яйца вкрутую, помидора и соль в спичечном коробке, 2 вариант - в баночке картошка молодая с укропом и рыбные биточки.


 на азовском море на пляже кормили так же  :smileflag:  единственное, что без биточков

----------


## Zhemchug

> Сколько раз, в бытность мою еще в Одессе, мы в конторе отвечали - на внутренние, правда, звонки - "Смольный". А еще приучали входивших с вопросом "У вас нет...?" - "Нет!!!" На удивленное "Так я же еще не спросил?" ответ был "Так сам же и ответил".


 Как вариант телефонного "пароля" у моей сестры было: "Вы Копенгаген заказывали?" 
А насчет: "У вас нет...?" - как-то муж по работе позвонил и позвал к телефону женщину по имени-отчеству:
-- А можно ....?
-- Можно! Еще как!!! - ответили на том конце провода.




> *"Ты не поверишь"* (с)  У меня с одной хорошей  знакомой уже много лет "пароль" по телефону: вместо "здрасьте": алё, это  база проката торпедных катеров? Дружим семьями, как говорится, муж в  курсе, если берёт трубку, кричит: эй, на катере, тут по поводу поставки  торпед звонят. Это к вопросу о том, что в "одесском языке" не  обязательно изголяться с "шипящими" и "свистящими". Смысл сказанного  тоже имеет значение


 Я-то поверю, но такие вещи хороши между своими, а когда не знаешь, кто звонит - можно натворить неприятностей. И себе, и другим. Тем более с любовью наших славных "органов" менять людей на местах: Одессу с Закарпатьем и т.д.... Наприсылали сюда, как в том анекдоте про обрезание...

----------


## Чебурген

> как-то муж по работе позвонил и позвал к телефону женщину по имени-отчеству:
> -- А можно ....?
> -- Можно! Еще как!!! - ответили на том конце провода.


 Один из любимых "домашних" телефонных приколов моего папеньки "на старости лет"  :smileflag:  А если молодым голосом спрашивали просто по имени, типа: Таню можно?,- следовал ответ: а она с Сашей (Петей, Васей) ушла гулять. 
Вот такой, блин, был проказник

----------


## Zhemchug

И шо ни разу не попал под рукоприкладство? Повезло. У нас еще, как вариант, на просьбу позвать к телефону говорили: "А его будка забрала..." Как-то так ответили жене шефа. Скандал был жуткий.

----------


## Чебурген

> И шо ни разу не попал под рукоприкладство?


 Папенька, что ли? Под чьё? Под маменькино?  :smileflag: При разнице в росте, весе, возрасте в 23 года, с учётом 4-х высших образований на двоих, это было исключено  :smileflag: 
В плане некоторого оффтопа на тему телефонных приколов, так папик с моей подачи попал однажды  :smileflag:  Конец 70-х. Звонок. Беру трубку, на другом конце "провода" молодой бодрый мужской голос: мне нужен , и называют ФИО папы. Нету его, говорю, что передать. Передайте, что ему такого- то числа в такое- то время нужно явиться в такой- то кабинет (номер) по адресу Бебеля, 12 к следователю такому-то (фамилия). Я тогда уже знал, шо это за адрес, но зная папика, и все его дела, невинно спросил: это по поводу его лекции? И вот тогда, на другом "конце", припоминаю, было офигенное замешательство (типа, уа, ..ля, шухер, куда я позвонил приколоться, шоб так спалиться), но я его в тот момент по юности своей не просёк, всё записал и передал папику. Папик, чел ответственный, в назначенное время и день, пошёл в назначенное место без всяких задних мыслей... Когда вернулся, ржал и матерился. 
Вот такой "одесский анекдот" из жизни, сорри, что без одесских идеоматических выражений  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Папенька, что ли? Под чьё? Под маменькино? При разнице в росте, весе, возрасте в 23 года, с учётом 4-х высших образований на двоих, это было исключено


 Та не, не под маменькино. Под горячую руку "молодого голоса", который звонил....  :smileflag: ?

----------


## Чебурген

> Та не, не под маменькино. Под горячую руку "молодого голоса", который звонил.... ?


 Маман таким "казённым голосом" говорила: "у телефона", что все, ошибшиеся номером, наверное, тут же бросали трубку  :smileflag:

----------


## Лабик

прикалывался водитель 11 трамвая, следующая остановка арбузная мастерская, )) многие принемали как должное))

----------


## nerazborchivo

а помните, старенький пятенький трамвай, в котором водителем была тётка, которая пела и рассказывала за каждую остановку всяких интересностей?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Ну да, в "те времена" дефицит с пром/продтоварной базы интересовал основную массу населения гораздо больше, чем секреты с военной базы.
> К слову, на днях у меня произошел случай, в точности вписывающийся в название темы. 
> Днем в ответ на телефонный звонок на работу  мой не в меру юморной сотрудник ответил: "База подводных лодок слушает." Трубку на "том конце провода" положили. Впоследствии звонившим оказался представитель налоговой милиции, который нашел меня вечером по домашнему телефону. И, судя по всему, юмора одесского не понял. Слава богу, что вопрос оказался пустяковым и быстро решаемым. А то я бы еще долго объясняла ему особенности одесского языка.


 Ха! "База подводных лодок"... Куда Ви звонили... Ви-таки мине позвоните на работу!

----------


## arial0072

> Один из любимых "домашних" телефонных приколов моего папеньки "на старости лет"  А если молодым голосом спрашивали просто по имени, типа: Таню можно?,- следовал ответ: а она с Сашей (Петей, Васей) ушла гулять. 
> Вот такой, блин, был проказник


 Или, как вариант моего соседа по коммуне на Княжеской, которого звали Натан Шмулевич: - _Она умерла, вышла замух и уехала в Израиль,_ одним предложением.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Или, как вариант моего соседа по коммуне на Княжеской, которого звали Натан Шмулевич: - _Она умерла, вышла замух и уехала в Израиль,_ одним предложением.


 У нас сосед говорил: "Ох, уже два года, как ушла за хлебом и до сих пор нет")

----------


## Zhemchug

> Маман таким *"казённым голосом"* говорила: "у телефона", что все, ошибшиеся номером, наверное, тут же бросали трубку


 Когда я аналогично казенным, выработанным на службе голосом, звонила мужу на работу, его шеф обычно говорил: "У нее такой голос... Кем она у тебя работает?...." :smileflag:

----------


## Tangaika

Злой и вредный сосед старикан,когда хочет выразить кому-то из правителей или оппонентов свое неудовольствие повторял старинную фразу-"Целуйте тетю,куда попадете".Слышал что это выражение именно наше и очень старое.

----------


## Виктор Р

> а помните, старенький пятенький трамвай, в котором водителем была тётка, которая пела и рассказывала за каждую остановку всяких интересностей?


 Когда-то на 18 маршруте был старый водитель,который говорил: "Граждане пассажиры,продвигайтесь через задний проход упирод!"

----------


## Trs

Сейчас в депо (преимущественно на 13 маршруте) работает водителем мадам Перцева, которая любит вести в салон монологи по громкой связи. Её просто надо слушать — когда она выходит на 10, то хочется ехать хоть до Якира и назад.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Когда-то на 18 маршруте был старый водитель,который говорил: "Граждане пассажиры,продвигайтесь через задний проход упирод!"


 На маршрутах, идущих мимо Второго кладбища, часто слышала: "Кто *хочет* на кладбище - выходите здесь (или на следующей)".

----------


## Виктор Р

7-й троллейбус.Водитель: "Следующая остановка- 25-й Василия Ивановича дивизии". Было в начале 90-х.

----------


## ann888

Наше время. 
    Маршрутка. Знаю, что можно останавливаться только на остановках, но прошусь все-таки тормознуться на квартале.
    "А можно где-то здесь ?"
    "Где именно ?"

    Уже проходили просьбу: "около 2-мусорников"
    Ответ был "Я по мусорникам не езжу." (хамский)
                                       "там, где скопление машин"
     Ответ                          "как по мне - здесь машин мало"
   Юмористы на маршруте  меня преследуют....
    На этот раз я рискнула попросить :"10-й номер, пожалуйста."

    Ответ молниеносно : " Дайте еще телефон, шоб я мог позвонить и спросить как Вы добрались до квартиры"

----------


## ann888

И еще.
    Как раз недавно в другой теме говорили о том, что у в Одессе признаны некоторые неправильные ударения до "хоч убэей"
    Невыводимо.
    Моя тетя с семье жили на Комсомольской угол ТираспОльской.
    Копирую свое эссе по этому поводу, что бы не клонироваться
    Зарисовка
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=46581&p=21326070&viewfull=1#post21326070

----------


## Panty

"Весь холоймыс сложить гамузом" чисто одесское выражение, перевод "Все вещи сложить в одну кучу" :smileflag: )

----------


## феерический

Халоймес, как говорила моя бабушка, это всякий хлам. А еще от неё я когда-то услышал слово "смитник", хоть это и украинизм, но очень мило звучащий в речи старого одессита. Смитник это срач)

----------


## С-С

А мне нравится, когда пожилые женщины говорят: "И шо вИ мене будете грить?"

----------


## Panty

> Халоймес, как говорила моя бабушка, это всякий хлам. А еще от неё я когда-то услышал слово "смитник", хоть это и украинизм, но очень мило звучащий в речи старого одессита. Смитник это срач)


 Я перевела для тех, кто вообще не знает что такое срач(это когда грязно) и всякий хлам(т.е. мусор) :smileflag: ))

----------


## ann888

У меня дома говорили (чаще всего про мою уборку) "Эта уборка сраным наверх"

   Никогда не понимала))))Как по мне, так с точностью наоборот - "сраным внутрь", потому что перед приходом гостей я по быстрячку все поверхности освобождала и запихивала в шкафы и шкафчики. Сверху оставалось только смахнуть пыль.

   И еще - бабушкино любимое, тоже в мой адрес :"Шо ты ходишь, как лэя !"

   Это когда я ходила по квартире в халате банном, либо вообще в халате или в ночной рубашке по выходным до обеда.
   Приличная молодая женщина должна была дома иметь вид.

----------


## Panty

> У меня дома говорили (чаще всего про мою уборку) "Эта уборка сраным наверх"
> 
> Никогда не понимала))))Как по мне, так с точностью наоборот - "сраным внутрь", потому что перед приходом гостей я по быстрячку все поверхности освобождала и запихивала в шкафы и шкафчики. Сверху оставалось только смахнуть пыль.


 Потому такая уборка и называется "сраным наверх", что потом всё надо переделывать. Мне так тоже периодически говорила мама. :smileflag: ))





> И еще - бабушкино любимое, тоже в мой адрес :"Шо ты ходишь, как лэя !"
> 
> Это когда я ходила по квартире в халате банном, либо вообще в халате или в ночной рубашке по выходным до обеда.
> Приличная молодая женщина должна была дома иметь вид.


 Ага, еще сидя за столом или в кресле ногу на ногу закидывать, вся такая мамзель. :smileflag: )))

----------


## ann888

Еще в дополнение к одесскому отношению к детям.

    У нас дома собирались компании по 20 человек, с которыми мама дружила с институтского возраста.
    Все уже занимали солидные должности в чМП и других местах.
    Было очень весело, но иногда приходили и случайные люди. кто-то кого то захватывал по дороге.

   В общем, если коротко, пришла какая-то дама с ребенком и ее ребенок начал ходить по пианино ногами.
   Естественно издавая при этом жуткие звуки.
   Моя мама подошла и так нежненько спросила у мамаши :" Ваша девочка не упадет ?"
                                                                                    "Нееет, я ее держу !",- ничтоже сумняшеся ответила та ))))

----------


## Moon Cat

> А мне нравится, когда пожилые женщины говорят: "И шо вИ мене будете грить?"


 или :"Шо вИ уворите?"

----------


## Panty

> Еще в дополнение к одесскому отношению к детям.
> 
> У нас дома собирались компании по 20 человек, с которыми мама дружила с институтского возраста.
> Все уже занимали солидные должности в чМП и других местах.
> Было очень весело, но иногда приходили и случайные люди. кто-то кого то захватывал по дороге.
> 
> В общем, если коротко, пришла какая-то дама с ребенком и ее ребенок начал ходить по пианино ногами.
> Естественно издавая при этом жуткие звуки.
> Моя мама подошла и так нежненько спросила у мамаши :" Ваша девочка не упадет ?"
> "Нееет, я ее держу !",- ничтоже сумняшеся ответила та ))))


 Разговорную перекличку между родителями и детьми во дворах, одни наверху из окна, другие внизу бегают, помните? :smileflag: ))
Вот сейчас с сыном только в разных комнатах, зову его:
-Сынааааааааа.
-Шо?
-Ты мене не шокай, а иди сюда.
-Сечааааааааас.
Подходит:
- Шо?
- Дай я тебе поцалую, мамина ты рыбочка.
Вот такая одесская мамская любов. :smileflag: ))

----------


## ann888

С Вашего позволения, тема в теме:*"Что и как говорили в нашем НИИ"* 
   Думаю, что доставлю Вам пару минут хорошего настроения.

  Конец 80-х, начало 90-х.
  Огромная комната, старыми шкафами со стекляными дверцами отделен кабинет начальника.
  Самого начальника не видно, как Гудвина, но это не мешает ему вовсю беседовать с сослуживцами.
  В зале работает по меньшей мере человек 35, национальность преимущественно соответствующая )))))

  Голос по селектору:
  "В профсоюзном кометете имеется путевка вокруг Японии, ориентировочная стоимость..."

  Голос начальника (Б.П.) "Рома ! Шо - только вокруг Японии ? "

  ))))))))

  Заходит БП : "Что это ?""
              -       "Косталевский ?"
               БП    "А почему он лежит ?"

)))))
    Сугубо деловой разговор:
                      -Это шайба !
                      -Ты уверен ?
                      -ШОб я здох !

))))))
     РМ: "Я считаю, Лорочка, что на счетах Ващей тёти имеют право считать только передовики производства или члены ПДПС"
)))))
     РМ:"Кто-то имеет машину, кто-то дачу, я имею соседа Павлова.
            кормить его не надо, выводить на двор не надо, но квартиру он до 5 часов вечера стережет"
))))
     РМ: "Если бы Далиду послали на прополку - она бИ спала безо всякого снотворного....и все бИ обошлось"

----------


## Чебурген

> А еще от неё я когда-то услышал слово "смитник", хоть это и украинизм, но очень мило звучащий в речи старого одессита. Смитник это срач)


 Бабушка смЕтником называла мусорные вёдра и мусорные баки, или в крайнем случае просто кучу мусора, куда что-то можно было "выбросить на сметник"  :smileflag: , а мусор, соответственно, не по- украински смиття, и смитЁ.

----------


## Moon Cat

> "Весь холоймыс сложить *гамузом*" чисто одесское выражение, перевод "Все вещи сложить в одну кучу")


 родственники со стороны мужа все дружно говорят "гамбузом"хотя знают что правильно гамузом :smileflag: 



> ...
> - Дай я тебе *поцалую*, мамина ты рыбочка.
> Вот такая одесская мамская любов.))


  "пацАлую", "цАлую" тоже все они говорят - так мило...

----------


## ann888

О, еще вспомнила, а весы кантером у нас сплошь и рядом называют.
  Я ,когда в другом городе нахожусь, как попрошу кантер - так меня никто не понимает.
  Я даже потом историческу справку нашла, что б узнать откуда этот кантер взялся

----------


## Zhemchug

Вообще-то кантор и кантер - две большие разницы. Канторами называли музыкантов в лютеранской церкви, а кантер (наверное, от английского каунт - считать) - вид весов. Еще его называли безменом.... Сейчас уже редко услышишь это название.

----------


## Чебурген

> "пацАлую", "цАлую" тоже все они говорят - так мило...


  И не рыбочка, а рибонька  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> И не рыбочка, а рибонька


 Было и рибонька, и рибочка, и рибчик, и любчик, и риба моя золотая: в зависимости от фантазии говорившего.

----------


## Trs

Двоюродная сестра, помнится, долго издевалась над моим „бэзмен“

----------


## Чебурген

> кантер (наверное, от английского каунт - считать) - вид весов. Еще его называли безменом.... Сейчас уже редко услышишь это название.


 Если учесть, что бабушка одно время(не то до, не то после войны) работала в артели по расфасовке продуктов под названием "Фасинарт"  :smileflag: , то термины "кантер" и "безмен" на моей памяти в доме звучали постоянно, орудия труда, так сказать  :smileflag:  Ну, а весы она называла "весА".

----------


## Zhemchug

У нас во дворе в 50-60-е была артель "Защитник Родины", которая делала, я извиняюсь, разнообразные щетки. Возможно, они таки превращали для себя щетину в золото, но как они собирались ими Родину защищать - история умалчивает.

----------


## Panty

> О, еще вспомнила, а весы кантером у нас сплошь и рядом называют.
> Я ,когда в другом городе нахожусь, как попрошу кантер - так меня никто не понимает.
> Я даже потом историческу справку нашла, что б узнать откуда этот кантер взялся


 И почти в каждой семье кантер имеется дома, шоб перевесить :smileflag: )))





> И не рыбочка, а рибонька


 И рыбочка, и рибка, и рибонька, и любчик-котик-зайчик золотой :smileflag:  Но самое интерсное это когда одесские мамы ругают своих детей по делу, а потом их приголубивают, тут никаких описаний не хватит и выражений...ах да, и попробуйте только вписаться в воспитательный процЭсс с претензией шо мама не так воспитывает своего ребенка, вот тут вам и достанется, при этом ребенок будет счастлив безмерно, потому что мама свой горячий пыл перенесла на другой объект и теперь защищает своего рыбчика, воспитывая чужого дядю или тётю :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Но самое интерсное это когда одесские мамы ругают своих детей по делу, а потом их приголубивают, тут никаких описаний не хватит и выражений...ах да, и попробуйте только вписаться в воспитательный процЭсс с претензией шо мама не так воспитывает своего ребенка, вот тут вам и достанется, при этом ребенок будет счастлив безмерно, потому что мама свой горячий пыл перенесла на другой объект и теперь защищает своего рыбчика, воспитывая чужого дядю или тётю


 Шо да, то да!  :smileflag: 
А "кантеры" сейчас электронные  :smileflag:  Так, в общих чертах, кантер (безмен) это не "стационарные" весы, а те, которые при взвешивании в руках держать надо, верно?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Шо да, то да! 
> А "кантеры" сейчас электронные  Так, в общих чертах, кантер (безмен) это не "стационарные" весы, а те, которые при взвешивании в руках держать надо, верно?


 Да, пружинного типа с колечком для пальца на одном конце и крючком от пружины в другом конце... до 10 кг)))))))

----------


## Panty

> А "кантеры" сейчас электронные  Так, в общих чертах, кантер (безмен) это не "стационарные" весы, а те, которые при взвешивании в руках держать надо, верно?


 Да, они самые. :smileflag: )) Но у нас сохранился дома "стрелочный" раритет, правда сынуля ему голову таки скрутил, это ж какая цаца, не то что мама с папой покупают(имею ввиду обычные игрушки) :smileflag: ))

----------


## Чебурген

> Да, пружинного типа с колечком для пальца на одном конце и крючком от пружины в другом конце... до 10 кг)))))))


 У меня ассоциации вот с таким  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Вообще-то кантор и кантер - две большие разницы. Канторами называли музыкантов в лютеранской церкви, а кантер (наверное, от английского каунт - считать) - вид весов. Еще его называли безменом.... Сейчас уже редко услышишь это название.


 Мадам Жемчуг! В лютеранской церкви (т.е в кирхе) нет канторов!Там только органисты. Такая должность,насколько я слышал,имеется в синагоге. А ручные пружинные весы стали называть по фамилии владельца завода,где их производили.Кантер.

----------


## Виктор Р

> У меня ассоциации вот с таким


 Этот оградуирован,насколько видно,ещё в фунтах!!!

----------


## Panty

Мама дорогая, какой рариритет!!!! У нас чуть поновее, примерно такой:



...а еще мы кантером вот такие весы называем :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

> Мадам Жемчуг! В лютеранской церкви (т.е в кирхе) нет канторов!Там только органисты. Такая должность,насколько я слышал,имеется в синагоге. А ручные пружинные весы стали называть по фамилии владельца завода,где их производили.Кантер.


    Совершенно верно ! И этот заводик, я по телеку смотрела передачу, находился на какой0то Арнаутской, толи большой, то ли малой, они там ввобще делали весы.
Люди называли их весами Кантера, ну а современм сократили до кантера "узагали"

----------


## victor.odessa

> Совершенно верно ! И этот заводик, я по телеку смотрела передачу, находился на какой0то Арнаутской, толи большой, то ли малой, они там ввобще делали весы.
> Люди называли их весами Кантера, ну а современм сократили до кантера "узагали"


 Всё верно Я.М.Кантер, производство весов, Малая Арнаутская, 109.

----------


## Виктор Р

И насчёт кантора тоже верно! В любой христианской церкви руководитель хора называется регентом.

----------


## Panty

> И насчёт кантора тоже верно! В любой христианской церкви руководитель хора называется регентом.


 И снова насчёт кантора :smileflag: 
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dic_fwords/18627/%D0%9A%D0%90%D0%9D%D0%A2%D0%9E%D0%A0
*1.* В _католической_ церкви: певчий. 
*2.* В _протестантской_ церкви: учитель и дирижер хора, органист. 
*3.* В _синагоге:_ главный певец.

----------


## Виктор Р

> И снова насчёт кантора
> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dic_fwords/18627/%D0%9A%D0%90%D0%9D%D0%A2%D0%9E%D0%A0
> *1.* В _католической_ церкви: певчий. 
> *2.* В _протестантской_ церкви: учитель и дирижер хора, органист. 
> *3.* В _синагоге:_ главный певец.


 Ещё одна Википедии начиталась!

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ещё одна Википедии начиталась!


 А кто был до нее? Или я что-то пропустила???  :smileflag:

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

Теперь про кантора поподробней. Шалом Алейхем "Мальчик Мотл" , так покойный папа Мотла был кантором. Вот, не думаю что он в кирхе пел. Это я написала то как я смотрю на вопрос где может быть кантор. Но знатоки не перестают удивлять поэтому могу что не так...

----------


## Panty

> Ещё одна Википедии начиталась!


 Миль пардон, а шо это уже великий грех? И у нас не в модах читать и узнавать что-то? Виктор_Р просветите. :smileflag: ))

----------


## Чебурген

В этой теме аргументированые "источники"- Тора и Владимир Смирнов

----------


## Виктор Р

> Миль пардон, а шо это уже великий грех? И у нас не в модах читать и узнавать что-то? Виктор_Р просветите.))


  Так смотря где читать!

----------


## Виктор Р

Мы опять ушли от нашей темы "Что и как..."
Как-то услышал: "Это тебе не при руминах селёдкой торговать!"

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

не, классическая фраза звучит так - "Это тебе не при румынах двери колбасой завязывать!"

----------


## Panty

> Так смотря где читать!


 Список обязательной литературы предоставлять будете? Или Вам ответить как обычно в Одессе,но это будет выглядеть слегка по-хамски? Виктор_Р , обороты слегка сбавьте и корону с головы немного сдвиньте, каждый вправе читать и ссылаться на те источники, которые считает нужными. :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Список обязательной литературы предоставлять будете? Или Вам ответить как обычно в Одессе,но это будет выглядеть слегка по-хамски? Виктор_Р , обороты слегка сбавьте и корону с головы немного сдвиньте, каждый вправе читать и ссылаться на те источники, которые считает нужными.


 Это с какого перепуга мине такое? Ви-таки себе читайте,что хочете,хоть надписи на заборах,мине шо,жалко? И ручек Ваших до моей короны не тяните!

----------


## ПУФОНЯ

> ? И ручек Ваших до моей короны не тяните!


 "Ну-ка, сдвинь корону набок, чтоб не висла на ушах!" :smileflag:

----------


## Вампум

а слово_ феня_ имеет ли еврейские корни?

----------


## Panty

> Это с какого перепуга мине такое? Ви-таки себе читайте,что хочете,хоть надписи на заборах,мине шо,жалко? И ручек Ваших до моей короны не тяните!


 Мене Ваша корона из пробки, или шо там у Вас на голове торчит, и даром не нужна. :smileflag: ))) А надписи по ходу читаете Вы, т.к. не хватает того колориту, как у *ann88,* вот кто смачно расписывает.

----------


## Voland

> а слово_ феня_ имеет ли еврейские корни?


 Как пить дать  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Мене Ваша корона из пробки, или шо там у Вас на голове торчит, и даром не нужна.))) А надписи по ходу читаете Вы, т.к. не хватает того колориту, как у *ann88,* вот кто смачно расписывает.


 А это вообще к чему? Лишь-бы гадость написать?

----------


## Гидрант

А вы знаете, оживленный обмен любезностями в последних постах вызвал из недрОВ моей памяти еще одно словечко - "поцапались"  :smileflag: .

----------


## Виктор Р

> А вы знаете, оживленный обмен любезностями в последних постах вызвал из недрОВ моей памяти еще одно словечко - "поцапались" .


 Было такое! )))

----------


## феерический

Поцапались - это слово могло возникнуть где угодно, тут нет обязательно привязки к Одессе. 
А что касается фени, то в словаре синонимов там вот что имеется: 
феня
(воровское, уголовное) арго, (воровской, уголовный) жаргон, блатная музыка, рыбий язык, стук по блату, акцент; блатной язык, безделушка, шутка, новость




> ПО ФЕНЕ БОТАТЬ - пойти по дорожке, протоптанной ботами той самой Фени. Поэтому и возник термин ДО-БОТАТЬСЯ, то есть договориться. В международной блатной лексике П.Ф.Б. означало «разговаривать на блатном жаргоне». В настоящее время, во многом благодаря реалиям нового этапа развития пост-советского общества на этом жаргоне спокойно общаются школьники, бизнесмены, домохозяйки и др.
> Здесь все по фене ботают или как?
> Одессит по быстрому доботался с берлинцем.

----------


## Panty

> А это вообще к чему? Лишь-бы гадость написать?


 Вы первый начали, а гадости даже не было мысли писать. Так что давайте закруглимся и будем себя вести как культурные люди. :smileflag: 




> А вы знаете, оживленный обмен любезностями в последних постах вызвал из недрОВ моей памяти еще одно словечко - "поцапались" .


 Поцапались, погыркались...одним словом любезно поговорили. :smileflag: ))




> Поцапались - это слово могло возникнуть где угодно, тут нет обязательно привязки к Одессе. 
> А что касается фени, то в словаре синонимов там вот что имеется: 
> феня
> (воровское, уголовное) арго, (воровской, уголовный) жаргон, блатная музыка, рыбий язык, стук по блату, акцент; блатной язык, безделушка, шутка, новость


 Чаще всего используется "до фени" или "до лампочки",т.е. "без разницы". Основные корни я так думаю блатные.

----------


## Виктор Р

[QUOTE=Panty;21794050]Вы первый начали, а гадости даже не было мысли писать. Так что давайте закруглимся и будем себя вести как культурные люди. :smileflag: 

Вы превратно истолковали мои слова. Я имел ввиду что информация из интернета не всегда точна. 
И если Вы уже решили вести себя культурно,то я,в свою очередь,приношу извинения за некоторую резкость.

----------


## ann888

С Вашего позволения верну Вас в тему.

    Одессита узнают в любом другом городе даже не по акценту, тем более деланно еврейскому, не по фене и не по жаргону.
    Настоящий одессит вообще говорит по другому.
    Он строит не так предложения, он совсем по другому даже видит все.
    Это не передать словами, это надА слышать !

     "Очень жаль, что моя жена стала варить мне такие яйца на 35 году семейной жизни.
      Если бы это было на 1-м году - она имела бы меня своим мужем и имела от меня нашего Яшу"

     " Алло ! Я слушаю !
       На каком языке Вы говорите ?!"

     "Я вчера был в мясном магазине.
      В большом ассортименте продавщицы, причем все - мясные !"
      Одни консервы, в основном рибные.
      Моя Мила сделала котлеты, эти котлеты едят меня"

----------


## Чебурген

> Одессита узнают в любом другом городе даже не по акценту, тем более деланно еврейскому, не по фене и не по жаргону.
>     Настоящий одессит вообще говорит по другому.
>     Он строит не так предложения, он совсем по другому даже видит все.
>     Это не передать словами, это надА слышать !


 Полностью согласен! Дело даже не в "специфическом акценте" и "наборе слов".
Повторюсь, у меня и мама, и бабушка, и дедушка говорили "ОдЭсса", но надо было слышать ту интонацию! "Украиноязычным" так никогда не виговорить  :smileflag: 



> Он строит не так предложения, он совсем по другому даже видит все.


  Мне чего-то уважаемый Мастер Йода вспомнился из "Звёздных войн"  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

Когда я нахожусь в другом городе - мне не надо темы для разговора, народ согласен слушать в моей интерпритации все, что угодно, прогноз погоды, происшествие по дороге, случай в армии моего одноклассника, которые они в помине не видели, разборки в ГАИ, ЧТО угодно !
   Говори, говори...и ржут))))
   Я приехала с мужа родственниками знакомиться просто в Мариуполь, даже не в Россию, казалось бы, кто-то говорил, что это наречие распространено во многих городах.
   Нет, повторюсь - не в акценте дело, дело в менталитете !

   ДОбавлю еще - мнгновенная реакция !
   КВН отдыхает.
   Не то, что бы за словом в карман - скорость звука.

  Разговор в НИИ :

 - У нас, когда заходишь - голубой воздух !
 - это Анатолий жарит прокаженных !

  Молниеносный, черный, креативный, иногда наглый, иногда фривольный, иногда совсем на грани пошлости , но не пошлый, заставляющий краснеть и плакать одновременно - одесский юмор !

----------


## nerazborchivo

Анн, сдаётся мне, что вы смирнова цицируете...не забывайте ставить значок копирайта. ;-)

----------


## ann888

Кто такой, простите Смирнов, я все пишу - половину с памяти, половину с моего блокнота зачуханного, где я все записывала "с людей"
У каждой фразы есть хозяин и имя, а некоторые на форуме и даже в теме узнают людей !
Вы меня обижаете !
Я не могу привести имена и фамилии, не смотря на то, что некоторых нет в живых и многие уехали.
Мне вполне достаточно своего чувства юмора и своего багажа, мне Гугл не нужен, я даже не читаю анекдотов на Одесские темы, потому что не нахожу уже новых давно.
ВАам , наверное, такое и в голову не приходит - что это реальные события и реальные люди. зато в личке приятно услышать , что кто-то отгадал, нашли уже людей и тех, кто вместе работал ))))

----------


## nerazborchivo

нисколечко. раз я ошибся, то считайте это за комплемент.

----------


## ann888

> нисколечко. раз я ошибся, то считайте это за комплемент.


    Когда-то я делала местячковый концерт для провожания на пенсию одного хорошего человека, который на самом деле просто уезжал в США за сыном прицепом, так все три часа шоу я только цитировала его и его сына, со своего блокнота. который писался годами, ....он , старик, плакал в конце....понимаете ?
Хотя я шутила.
       у Вас не получился комплимент(((((

----------


## феерический

беня говорит мало, но беня говорит смачно (с)

----------


## ann888

В каком Гугле Вы найдете такую психоделическую историю ?

   Сиеста в отделе. Люди все равно "работают". Напротив НИИ жилой дом, через дорогу, хрущевка.

   РМ: "Как ты думаешь, С., это ковер плюшевый или персидский ? (о ковре на балконе дома)
     С: " Персидский"
   РМ:  "А вот и нет ! На персидском ковре никогда не пришивают бахрому по длине, только по ширине, это дорого и тяжело плести бахрому...."
     С: "Это персидский ковер. Это хозяева сами пришили бахрому на персидском ковре.
          Вор зайдет и подумает :неее, это плюшевый ковер, на персидском бахрома только по ширине...."

    прошло минут 15
   РМ "Даааа.... У Вас замечательное мышление ....
         Я так мог бы пройти мимо очень нужной вещи...."

Нас выносило порою от хохота, а Выыыыы - гугл... копирую.... тьфу на Вас !

----------


## феерический

Вообще, есть грибы и смотреть ковёр - это класика жанра, особенно, когда нет телевизора) 
Простите, а что же за НИИ у вас такое было?

----------


## Zhemchug

> ....Нас выносило порою от хохота, а Выыыыы - гугл... копирую.... тьфу на Вас !


 Очень уважаю юмор. И одесский в особенности... Но если от этой истории может "выносить от хохота".... Чего-то я крупно не понимаю в жизни...

----------


## ann888

Вообще то я говорила "узагали", в общем, от всех историй...имеется ввиду выносило не от этой в частности.
    В этой истории юмор в том, что в Одессе часто, очень часто говорят "не об чем".
    На этом умении людей в старых одесских дворах, особенно на Привозе говорить о мелочах, о том, что происходит через дорогу, включая в разговор по серьезке всех вышедших на воздух соседей.
    Об этом и миниатюра Карцева - "по 5 и по 3 гривны"
    Люди выходили на базар пообщаться и общались ни о чем и могли ни о чем говорить часами.
    Об одном и том же.
    Я думаю, что я свою мысль озвучила))))
    это не английский юмор для эстетов)))))

   Такая себе зарисовочка, спокойный размеренный треп на несерьезные темы очень серьезных людей.

----------


## Zhemchug

В таком юморе очень важная составляющая - тесное и длительное знакомство собеседников и знание их друг о друге каких-то мелочей, привычек. Так бывает с институтским юмором. Внутри ВУЗа он идет на ура. А посторонними людьми не воспринимается должным образом. 
Как говаривал один наш с мужем сотрудник, (к слову, не по НИИ, а по СКТБ): "Я Вашего мужа знаю дольше, чем Вы, но не так глубоко..."  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

Я стараюсь юмор местного значения не транслировать.

----------


## ПУФОНЯ

Муж (наполовину одессит по папе и москаль по маме) :smileflag:  в припадке раскаяния о женитьбе говорит - "курица не птица, одесситка не жена"
И получает в ответ классическое "все это могло бы быть, но не с твоим счастьем" :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Насколько я помню с советских времен, есть две совершенно самостоятельные фразы: "Курица - не птица, Болгария - не заграница." и "Запорожец - не машина, одесситка - не жена." А тут совсем гибрид какой-то получился...

----------


## ПУФОНЯ

Так свекр говорит, с улыбкой обо мне, и как я могу сомневаться в его правоте? :smileflag: 
кстати, вот мать родная только что назвала меня "шаей" - шо делается, люди?! :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Насколько я помню с советских времен, есть две совершенно самостоятельные фразы: "Курица - не птица, Болгария - не заграница." и "Запорожец - не машина, одесситка - не жена." А тут совсем гибрид какой-то получился...


 Или так: "Черноморец - не команда, одесситка не жена"  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Очень уважаю юмор. И одесский в особенности... Но если от этой истории может "выносить от хохота".... Чего-то я крупно не понимаю в жизни...


 И я Вас таки понимаю!

----------


## Виктор Р

[QUOTE=феерический;21800393
Простите, а что же за НИИ у вас такое было?[/QUOTE]
Очевидно,даже не НИИ,и не ВНИИ,а сверхсекретный "почтовый ящик".

----------


## ann888

> Очевидно,даже не НИИ,и не ВНИИ,а сверхсекретный "почтовый ящик".


     Это инсинуации и флуд.
    Можно писать смешно или не смешно, можно читать чьи то посты, а можно пропускать их.
    Но нельзя на форуме флудить.
    И этот пост вынужденно, но флуд.
    Мне не смешны переписанные фразы из инета от мадам  Zhemchug в теме Фразочка дня....https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=669428&p=21802449&viewfull=1#post21802449.... тем более эта тема придумана для своих фраз личных.
    Но обсуждать это нужно в личке.
    Админов прошу простить.
    Больше позитива. Не копайтесь и не усложняйте. Пуфоня, раз тебе так говорили - значит такая пословица была !

----------


## Виктор Р

> Это инсинуации и флуд.
>     Можно писать смешно или не смешно, можно читать чьи то посты, а можно пропускать их.
>     Но нельзя на форуме флудить.
>     И этот пост вынужденно, но флуд.
>     Мне не смешны переписанные фразы из инета от мадам  Zhemchug в теме Фразочка дня. тем более эта тема придумана для своих фраз личных.
>     Но обсуждать это нужно в личке.
>     Админов прошу простить.


 О чём речь!!! Назовите НИИ и мы,возможно,вместе вспомним знакомые имена!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это инсинуации и флуд.
>     Можно писать смешно или не смешно, можно читать чьи то посты, а можно пропускать их.
>     Но нельзя на форуме флудить.
>     И этот пост вынужденно, но флуд.
>     Мне не смешны переписанные фразы из инета от мадам  Zhemchug в теме Фразочка дня....https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=669428&p=21802449&viewfull=1#post21802449.... тем более эта тема придумана для своих фраз личных.
>     Но обсуждать это нужно в личке.
>     Админов прошу простить.
>     Больше позитива. Не копайтесь и не усложняйте. Пуфоня, раз тебе так говорили - значит такая пословица была !


 Вас никто не заставляет смеяться, а тем более цитировать одного человека, обращаясь к другому.  Призываете не копаться - вот и не копайтесь. Я, во всяком случае, не выискиваю Ваши посты в других темах в подтверждение своих слов. Это, к слову, тоже имеет название в нарушениях правил данного Форума. Как говорят в нашем любимом городе: "А оно мине надо?"

----------


## Виктор Р

> Вас никто не заставляет смеяться, а тем более цитировать одного человека, обращаясь к другому.  Призываете не копаться - вот и не копайтесь. Я, во всяком случае, не выискиваю Ваши посты в других темах в подтверждение своих слов. Это, к слову, тоже имеет название в нарушениях правил данного Форума. Как говорят в нашем любимом городе: "А оно мине надо?"


  Мадам Жемчуг! Не делайте нерви! Давайте сначала за тот НИИ таки узнаем!

----------


## Чебурген

> Мадам Жемчуг! Не делайте нерви! Давайте сначала за тот НИИ таки узнаем!


 Научно- Исследовательский Институт Бытовых Универсальных Технологий  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Научно- Исследовательский Институт Бытовых Универсальных Технологий


 Ви намекаете на аббревиатуру???

----------


## Panty

> Вы превратно истолковали мои слова. Я имел ввиду что информация из интернета не всегда точна. 
> И если Вы уже решили вести себя культурно,то я,в свою очередь,приношу извинения за некоторую резкость.


 Извинения принимаются, в свою очередь надеюсь что и Вы будете себя вести культурно. :smileflag: 




> Так свекр говорит, с улыбкой обо мне, и как я могу сомневаться в его правоте?
> кстати, вот мать родная только что назвала меня "шаей" - шо делается, люди?!


 Вот так и делается одесская рэчь.

----------


## Наташа_Т

Так-с, а поскольку за столом уже все - лехайм!!!!

----------


## Panty

Лето...вечер...высоко летают ласточки возле старой школы...пацаны гоняют кто в мяч, кто на великах, периодически выясняя между собой кто куда должен бежать, забивать гол или ехать...и в голову приходит выражение "Вот гаврики мелкие" :smileflag: ))

----------


## Panty

Вот еще одно..."мене надо икру дорубить"... :smileflag:   Думаю все поняли об чём идет речь

----------


## Виктор Р

> Вот еще одно..."мене надо икру дорубить"...  Думаю все поняли об чём идет речь


 А шо тут не понять? ))) Икра из синих!

----------


## nerazborchivo

пока вы тут рассуждали за отдельные блюда нашей кухни я удивлял ими друзей из швейцарии и франции. вино у них конечно хорошее, но они очень долго не могли понять, шё то за рыба, которая такую икру мечет. им всё так понравилось, что я теперь сильно переживаю за их отъезд..

----------


## Panty

> А шо тут не понять? ))) Икра из синих!


 Это нам с Вами понятно, а друзьям из ближнего зарубежья непонятно и они еще спрашивают что это за синие? :smileflag: ))




> пока вы тут рассуждали за отдельные блюда нашей кухни я удивлял ими друзей из швейцарии и франции. вино у них конечно хорошее, но они очень долго не могли понять, шё то за рыба, которая такую икру мечет. им всё так понравилось, что я теперь сильно переживаю за их отъезд..


 Проведите им местный мастер-класс по кулинарии с подробными описаниями или...сделайте встречный визит с проживанием у них дома

----------


## Zhemchug

> пока вы тут рассуждали за отдельные блюда  нашей кухни я удивлял ими друзей из швейцарии и франции. вино у них  конечно хорошее, но они очень долго не могли понять, шё то за рыба,  которая такую икру мечет. им всё так понравилось, что *я теперь сильно  переживаю за их отъезд.*.


 Они таки могут остаться на еще покушать? А, к слову, у нас никогда не говорили "синенькие", равно как и "баклажаны". Говорили "синие". Во все юмористические монологи об Одессе это название вошло после спектакля "Шолом-Алейхема, 40". Глобально могу ошибаться. Говорю только "за свою семью".

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, в связи с закаточным сезоном вспомнилась фраза "фрукта на покушать" или "купил на покушать". Говорится, если покупают общим весом с запасом на закрутку и "на покушать". Аналогично - про овощи: на консервирование и "на сейчас". Приезжих удивляет такое разделение. Ведь и то, и то будут есть. А у нас - в порядке вещей.

----------


## nerazborchivo

вчерашний ужин имел несколько смешных моментов. вот один из них.

решил поностальгировать и покушать жареных бичков на берегу моря. "порция" стоит 21гвн. размышляя вслух, предложил жене разделить бичков напополам. на что официантка, сделав страшное лицо, поставила нас в известность, шё бичков будет двое и никак не больше. если я чего решил, то выпью обязательно.(с) заказал. принесли одного. я удивился и попросил официантку посмотреть под столом, не уронила ли она пару от моей риби. она сказала, повар решил, что этот здоровый, как биндюжник и пожарил его в одиночестве (волшебное слово "порция"). помня старину Фрейда, вернее его высказывание о том, что в чужих руках всегда толще, я подсунул бичка товарищу. шё вам сказать...21 гривна за 15 сантиметров это таки много и пусть мне не говорят, что не в размере дело. 

потом ещё у них выключили свет и нам не могли принести чек. официантка делала реверансы и сильно удивлялась на мою наблюдательность: на катамаране свет есть, а у них нет. ОНА НЕ ВОСПРИНЯЛА ЭТО КАК ШУТКУ!!! куда катится мир?! ((

----------


## Виктор Р

Синие!!!

----------


## Moon Cat

> ОНА НЕ ВОСПРИНЯЛА ЭТО КАК ШУТКУ!!! куда катится мир?! ((


 продолжу про гостей нашего города и своеобразное восприятие или невосприятие нашего юмора, который для нас в порядке вещей...
приятели были из Питера, врачи...мы были на катере в море, ныряли- вообщим почти спортсмены
и вот питерец закурил
Мой муж:"Так вы еще и курите?"
Гость из СПб несколько раздраженно и на полном серьезе:"Я и курю и пью и телом грешу"
Я решила разрядить обстановку:"Кури, кури - ты еще хорошо выглядишь(с)"  
На что он обиделся окончательно и бесповоротно

----------


## nerazborchivo

мрачноватые у вас с друзьями диалоги...секта?

----------


## olya_semenova

Слазь счас же - вот это выражение.

----------


## Zhemchug

> продолжу про гостей нашего города и своеобразное восприятие или невосприятие нашего юмора, который для нас в порядке вещей...
> приятели были из Питера, врачи...мы были на катере в море, ныряли- вообщим почти спортсмены
> и вот питерец закурил
> Мой муж:"Так вы еще и курите?"
> Гость из СПб несколько раздраженно и на полном серьезе:"Я и курю и пью и телом грешу"
> Я решила разрядить обстановку:"Кури, кури - ты еще хорошо выглядишь(с)"  
> *На что он обиделся окончательно и бесповоротно:*(


 Не так давно у меня муж оперировался по ЛОР-части у нас в Одессе. Все врачи были курящие, по возможности не отказывались ни от чего человеческого во всех сферах. А на вопросы, почему они не рекомендуют курить, пить и прочее, отвечали: "Ну это же Вы к нам обратились, а не мы к Вам."

----------


## Moon Cat

> мрачноватые у вас с друзьями диалоги...секта?


  шо  Ви тоже  курец? тода пора в Исландию :smileflag: 
 в соседней ветке мы уже обсуждали это:



> А в Исландии скоро сигареты будут продавать в аптеке по рецепту. При этом цена будет в районе 25 евро за пачку. Айда в Исландию контрабасить сигаретами!


 


> А какие болезни будут лечить сигаретами в Исландии? )))))))))


 


> это называется палочка здоровья


 


> По мнению исландских учёных, сигаретами из аптеки по 25 евро они качественно будут лечить зависимость от этих же сигарет. Клин будут вышибать дорогущим клином)).

----------


## Moon Cat

> Не так давно у меня муж оперировался по ЛОР-части у нас в Одессе. Все врачи были курящие, по возможности не отказывались ни от чего человеческого во всех сферах. А на вопросы, почему они не рекомендуют курить, пить и прочее, отвечали: "Ну это же Вы к нам обратились, а не мы к Вам."


 Да,  "пойдем подышим свежим дымом" и теперь "палочка здоровья"- это выражевывания моих друзей одесситов врачей -реанимологов

----------


## nerazborchivo

палочка здоровья это удар ниже пояса. а курю я трубку. ))

----------


## vadimpetrovich

мИне вместо мне - это дааа, смешно. Мне нравится, как здесь уже не выражения пишут,а просто какие услышанные фразы в маршрутке.

----------


## nerazborchivo

если это фразы одесситов, то чем не нравится?

----------


## Voland

> Синие!!!


 И икра из них ... домашняя  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Да,  "пойдем подышим свежим дымом" и теперь "палочка здоровья"- это выражевывания моих друзей одесситов врачей -реанимологов


 Мне нравилось выражение заведующей отделением, которое она выдавала многим звонившим, стоя с сигаретой в одной руке и мобильником в другой: "Только давай *экстрактно*. Я спешу."

----------


## Panty

> Синие!!!


 Синие официально на базарах, в рецептах и пр., а вот синенькие..это с любовью так сказать. :smileflag: 
А еще есть перчики с саламуром *_жуя скибку дыни*_ тоже переспрашивают шо это за саламур такой? :smileflag: 




> вчерашний ужин имел несколько смешных моментов. вот один из них.
> 
> решил поностальгировать и покушать жареных бичков на берегу моря. "порция" стоит 21гвн. размышляя вслух, предложил жене разделить бичков напополам. на что официантка, сделав страшное лицо, поставила нас в известность, шё бичков будет двое и никак не больше. если я чего решил, то выпью обязательно.(с) заказал. принесли одного. я удивился и попросил официантку посмотреть под столом, не уронила ли она пару от моей риби. она сказала, повар решил, что этот здоровый, как биндюжник и пожарил его в одиночестве (волшебное слово "порция"). помня старину Фрейда, вернее его высказывание о том, что в чужих руках всегда толще, я подсунул бичка товарищу. шё вам сказать...21 гривна за 15 сантиметров это таки много и пусть мне не говорят, что не в размере дело. 
> 
> потом ещё у них выключили свет и нам не могли принести чек. официантка делала реверансы и сильно удивлялась на мою наблюдательность: на катамаране свет есть, а у них нет. ОНА НЕ ВОСПРИНЯЛА ЭТО КАК ШУТКУ!!! куда катится мир?! ((


 15 сантимэтров это большой? Значит они не видели больших, а то шо продают парой наверное по размеру как блохи...и за шо платить такие деньги? :smileflag: ))

----------


## Виктор Р

"Это что? Бички? Это воши!"

----------


## Panty

> "Это что? Бички? Это воши!"


 Зачитанный до дыр "Белеет парус одинокий" :smileflag:  В моем окружении говорят "блохи", что  смысла в принципе не меняет. :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

Только что позвонил муж сестры и сказал, что она (сестра моя) ему вчера сделала вырванные годы.
  "Вырванные годы" вспоминали в ветке ? очччень распространено до сих пор в обиходе.

----------


## Лабик

я как то с одной девушкой пришел к своей бабушке, и та говорит, сходите в комнату там в серванте в шуфлядке.. то то то,, девушка с ужасом потом спрашивала что такое шуфлядка))))

----------


## nerazborchivo

у бабушки, наверное, зубной протез отклеился..обычно говорят шуХлядка.

----------


## Хранитель

я слыхал вот такие фразы от бабули своей (при пожилом, охриплом голосе звучит особенно по Одесски):
1)"Добрейшего вам утричка"
2)"та я вас умоляю..."
3)"А где у нас случилось?"
4)"Тиха ша!" 
пока больше не помню, как ещё вспомню обязательно напишу  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

> у бабушки, наверное, зубной протез отклеился..обычно говорят шуХлядка.


 1. Шуфлядка
Выдвижной ящик (стола, комода, шкафа и т.п.). 

Происходит от немецкого слова Schublade (с тем же значением) через польские szuflada и szufladka. 
           Лабик, спасайся, здесь не так безопасно, как в нашей палате.

          За бабушку Лабика некому заступиться)))))))

         Но шуХлядка я тоже слышала, наверное протезы были у них ))))

----------


## Panty

> Только что позвонил муж сестры и сказал, что она (сестра моя) ему вчера сделала вырванные годы.
> "Вырванные годы" вспоминали в ветке ? очччень распространено до сих пор в обиходе.


 Есть такое :smileflag:  А еще "лясы точить" :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Диапазон применения слова шуф(х)лядка я бы расширил от крупной шкатулки до небольшой тумбочки целиком вместе с ящиками  :smileflag:

----------


## Лабик

> у бабушки, наверное, зубной протез отклеился..обычно говорят шуХлядка.


 моя бабушка сама кому хош и что хош отклеит))))

----------


## Panty

К вопросу о вирьваных годах, есть еще выражение "поиметь гембель", только шо его применила :smileflag: ))

----------


## ann888

> К вопросу о вирьваных годах, есть еще выражение "поиметь гембель", только шо его применила))


    О, да !!! Гембель - это сугубо одесское, хорошо шо вспомнили.
   Причем гембель преимущество находят на свою голову !
   "Нашел на свою голову гембель"

----------


## Чебурген

> К вопросу о вирьваных годах, есть еще выражение "поиметь гембель", только шо его применила))


 Это я обычно при работе с "душевными" клиентами мысленно произношу  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Приготовила борщ...вспомнила...налить жидкое и юшки побольше/поменьше :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> О, да !!! Гембель - это сугубо одесское, хорошо шо вспомнили.
> Причем гембель преимущество находят на свою голову !
> "Нашел на свою голову гембель"


 Можно вообще все  докучи, я обычно говорю или думаю так:  
- Вот я поимела на свою голову гембель...и вот оно мене надо спрашивается?
 :smileflag: )))




> Это я обычно при работе с "душевными" клиентами мысленно произношу


 Я произношу когда ввязываюсь во что-то интэрэсное с одной стороны, и гембельное с другой :smileflag: ))

----------


## Чебурген

> Приготовила борщ...вспомнила...налить жидкое и юшки побольше/поменьше


 Да, юшкой не только уху, но и любую жидкость в супе/борще называли. А ещё "юшкой" кровь называли. Даже было такое выражение: умыться юшкой, насчёт всего лица в крови.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Приготовила борщ...вспомнила...налить жидкое и юшки побольше/поменьше


 А ещё "гарачего покушать".

----------


## СИНДИ

> А ещё "гарачего покушать".


 Жиденкого

----------


## Чебурген

> А ещё "гарачего покушать".


 В голове крутится мамина фраза: как же без жидкого горячего?
А ещё вот эта ресторанно- гостевая фраза (правда уже не по поводу "первого", а скорее "второго"): а теперь горячее! Или вопрос посетителей(гостей) к официанту (хозяйке): а что у нас на горячее?

----------


## victor.odessa

> В голове крутится мамина фраза: как же без жидкого горячего?


 Вот, вот! Весь цимес в "горачем".

----------


## Лабик

Без жидкого нельзя, желудок испортиш)))))

----------


## Panty

> В голове крутится мамина фраза: как же без жидкого горячего?


 У меня муж так любит говорить да и мама тоже. :smileflag: 




> А ещё вот эта ресторанно- гостевая фраза (правда уже не по поводу "первого", а скорее "второго"): а теперь горячее! Или вопрос посетителей(гостей) к официанту (хозяйке): а что у нас на горячее?


 -А на горячее сегодня жаркое. :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> У меня муж так любит говорить да и мама тоже.
> 
> 
> -А на горячее сегодня жаркое.


 жаркОе )))

----------


## temchika

Немного летней специфики  :smileflag: 
Одна знакомая старая коренная одесситка называла всех купающихся в море в пределах нескольких метров от берега-клецки. На вопрос: Как сегодня на пляже?. Ой и не говорите, суп с клецками. Учитывая, что как и многие одесситки она была морячка, в разговоре у нее были и морские термины. Рыбаков торчащих на волнорезе она называла вешками.
Гостей с ярко выраженным говором средней полосы России называла Мядузами.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Немного летней специфики 
> Одна знакомая старая коренная одесситка называла всех купающихся в море в пределах нескольких метров от берега-клецки. На вопрос: Как сегодня на пляже?. Ой и не говорите, суп с клецками. Учитывая, что как и многие одесситки она была морячка, в разговоре у нее были и морские термины. Рыбаков торчащих на волнорезе она называла вешками.
> Гостей с ярко выраженным говором средней полосы России называла *Мядузами*.


 та это жеж  классика жанра

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

> та это жеж  классика жанра:
> "ой, гляди, гляди Mядуза
> какая это в п....  Мядуза
> Это же Кряветка)))


  Это целоХван!!!

Вчера в 21 трамвае, меня спросила что за фруктА есть на Привозе.

----------


## Panty

Еще парочка выражений...повыпендриваться пред кем-то. и в основном мадамское "стоя на карачках драить полы"

----------


## Panty

Сын сейчас у моих родителей, разговариваю с мамой по телефону, она делится впечатлениями:
- Он же несётся как оглашенный, шпиндрик малый.

Ну где еще такое можно услышать? :smileflag: ))

----------


## Виктор Р

> Сын сейчас у моих родителей, разговариваю с мамой по телефону, она делится впечатлениями:
> - Он же несётся как оглашенный, шпиндрик малый.
> 
> Ну где еще такое можно услышать?))


 "Оглашенный" можно услышать преимущественно в России. А вот "шпиндрик"-это таки да! )))

----------


## Panty

> "Оглашенный" можно услышать преимущественно в России. А вот "шпиндрик"-это таки да! )))


 Незнаю за Россию, я это слышу с рождения у нас в городе, мама тоже одесситка, родилась и выросла в самом сердце Молдованки :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

Вы будете смеятся,но несколько поколений моих предков родилось и выросло там же! )))
Да,"оглашенный" и я часто слышал,но это не чистый одессизм. Вообще это значит подвергшийся церковной огласке,т.е. отлучению от церкви.

----------


## Panty

> Вы будете смеятся,но несколько поколений моих предков родилось и выросло там же! )))
> В каком месте нужно смеяться?(с)


 Та даже если не родились, ну и шо тут такого? Можно не родиться в Одессе, а приехать сюда жить, и проникнуться так духом что будешь мыслить, говорить и чувствовать себя как настоящий одессит




> Да,"оглашенный" и я часто слышал,но это не чистый одессизм. Вообще это значит подвергшийся церковной огласке,т.е. отлучению от церкви.


 Опять толмач доставать заставляете :smileflag: ))

----------


## Виктор Р

В частности,ну какой же одессит услышав "Вы будете смеятся" спросит "В каком месте".

----------


## Виктор Р

> Опять толмач доставать заставляете))


 Я не уверен,что это именно отлучение,но такой вид наказания существовал в православной церкви.

----------


## nerazborchivo

почему же существовал? есть и поныне. а вот "оглашенными" в православии называются люди, которые изъявили желание креститься, но проходят кандидатский срок. за них молятся во время литургии в определённом месте, после которого, по идее, все не крещёные должны покинуть стены храма (так было раньше).

----------


## Виктор Р

> почему же существовал? есть и поныне. а вот "оглашенными" в православии называются люди, которые изъявили желание креститься, но проходят кандидатский срок. за них молятся во время литургии в определённом месте, после которого, по идее, все не крещёные должны покинуть стены храма (так было раньше).


 Ага.Вот,значит как. Я думал,это наказание.Кстати,не знал,что у православных тоже есть кандидатский срок. У нас это один год.(Имеется ввиду католическая церковь).

----------


## Zhemchug

А вот почему-то оглашенный, как и скаженный, употребляется чаще всего с глаголом "бегать"? 
Ну и, безусловно, это - не одессизмы, а скорее - проявления размывания этого специфического языка, смешения его с явно несвойственными словами.

----------


## nerazborchivo

это всё дела давно ушедших дней. сейчас нет никаких сроков, поэтому ряды православных заполонила куча лодырей и бездельников.))
каюсь за оффтоп, о великий и ужасный модератор!!!

----------


## nerazborchivo

> А вот почему-то оглашенный, как и скаженный, употребляется чаще всего с глаголом "бегать"?


 можно предположить, что оглашенные были в церкви "черепами" и метались, как положено по сроку службы.

----------


## Виктор Р

> А вот почему-то оглашенный, как и скаженный, употребляется чаще всего с глаголом "бегать"? 
> Ну и, безусловно, это - не одессизмы, а скорее - проявления размывания этого специфического языка, смешения его с явно несвойственными словами.


 А скаженный-от "сказ" (народное название бешенства)

----------


## Виктор Р

> можно предположить, что оглашенные были в церкви "черепами" и метались, как положено по сроку службы.


 Интересная мысль!

----------


## nerazborchivo

жизненная! ;-)

----------


## Виктор Р

> жизненная! ;-)


 Остаётся представить себе дьякона (по церквной иерархии можно приравнять к прапорщику в армейской) и вокруг него "оглашенные" шуршат на полах. "Щётка,мыло,пена..."

----------


## Гидрант

И скаженный, и шибенник - украинизмы, на лету подхваченные Одессой и внесенные в НАШ вариант "_вроде бы русского_" языка  :smileflag: 
Ни о бешенстве, ни о виселице говорящий "тю, скаженный" или "ах ты, шибенник", естественно не вспоминает, употребляя эти эпитеты чаще всего для обращения к "*тому еще мальчику*" (см. Паустовского/Бабеля!)

----------


## nerazborchivo

или я такого не видел! зайдите в любой монастырь и посмотрите, как мечутся насельники (кандидаты в монахи) - чисто казарма!

----------


## Panty

> В частности,ну какой же одессит услышав "Вы будете смеятся" спросит "В каком месте".


 Я спрашиваю :smileflag:  Или все одесситы на одно лицо, должны разговаривать так и не иначе?

...а зараз дальше...

Неее, вы меня таки заставили смотреть википедический толмач своими размышлениями :smileflag: )) ну шо поехали :smileflag: 

*Оглаше́нные* (написание «оглашённые» здесь является неправильным[1]), *катехуме́ны* (греч. κατηχουμενος) в христианстве — люди, не принявшие крещение, но уже наставляемые в основах веры (в церковнославянской филологии прилагательное «оглашенный» означает «_желающий принять Святое Крещение и учащийся христианским догматам_»).
Понятие оглашенных возникло в древней церкви в связи с тем, что крещению предшествовал обязательный период катехизации.

*_катехумен прям как ругательство звучит, уж лучше пусть будет оглашенный._

*В культуре*
*Что кричишь, как оглашенный!* — «оглашенный» употреблено в значении человека, ведущего себя бессмысленно, бестолково, шумно[8]. Когда в прежние времена оглашенных спрашивали в храме, веруют ли они в Христа, они громко, радостно кричали.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%E3%EB%E0%F8%E5%ED%ED%FB%E5

От себя уже добавлю, что в нашей разговорной одесской речи оглашенных называют в основном детей, которые радостно носятся-бегают-кричат-шумят, ну или к людям, которые в обычной жизни ведут себя нормально, а тут раз...и ни с того ни с сего начинают носиться и орать. :smileflag: )))

----------


## Panty

Да, и к слову одессизм...сразу в голове возникает ассоциация: социализЬм, коммунизЬм и 27-й съезд ЦК КПСС с членами Политбюро все вместе взятые :smileflag: )) Будьте проще

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...Неее, вы меня таки заставили смотреть википедический толмач своими размышлениями...


 вы об этом говорите, будто провели недюжинный научный труд. не могу только определиться, смеяться этому или плакать.

----------


## Panty

> вы об этом говорите, будто провели недюжинный научный труд. не могу только определиться, смеяться этому или плакать.


 Мне оскорбиться или как? Или у нас только мужчины претендуют на статус самых умных и знающих? Хотя сами грешат заглядыванием в словари, энциклопеции, если не сейчас, то раньше узнали где-то когда-то...или я не права? :smileflag: 



Отвлеклась от того за чем зашла, утренний разговор с мамой привел к воспоминанию об еще одном обороте речи :smileflag: ))

Шпингалет :smileflag:  все знают что это задвижка в основном оконная, на старых деревянных крашенных маясляной краской рамах, но еще его применяли к детям до примерно десятилетнего возраста :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Я спрашиваю Или все одесситы на одно лицо, должны разговаривать так и не иначе?
> 
> ...


 Вспомнилось ударение на первую букву Иначе, на не инАче  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

Просто пару зарисовок разговоров одесситов.
    Не одесской речи, одесского воображения...

   "Я  часто видел себя в мечтах на коне. А позади меня - Семен Буденый.
    И я ему кричу :"Сёма, вперёд !"

    конец 80-х где то
   "Говорят, что в Москве яйца по 1,5 рубля. Надо кого-то с яцами послать в командировку"
   ".....стоит ли....из-за 3-х рублей"

   "Если бы все были такие, как он, то мы часов на 7-8 раньше построили бы коммунизм !"

   "Вы ремонтируете зубы ?Собираетесь в Америку ?"
   "Бедному еврею нельзя пойти к дантисту !"

----------


## translator

Ударения.... Бабушка говорила "не сиди на ц*е*менте" и "не качайся на ворот*а*х".

----------


## ann888

Моя подруга сегодня прилетает с отдыха заграничного, но не знаю когда.
    Что б не попасть на роуминг пишу ей смс-ку:

    "Вы уже или еще ?"
    Получаю ответ:
    "Ну так...."

   Прямо вижу жест рукой - сэм-восэм))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

И не в крайнем случае, а "на крайний случай"  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

-Мы сегодня едем на толчёк.
-Куда?
-На толчёк.
-А что это такое?
-Это большой базар одежды :smileflag: ))))

У кого из приезжих в городе нет такого вещевого рынка, у того глаза разбегаются в разные стороны и море впечатлений :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

А у меня мама никогда не говорила "на толчок", всегда "на толкучку".

----------


## Виктор Р

> -Мы сегодня едем на толчёк.
> -Куда?
> -На толчёк.
> -А что это такое?
> -Это большой базар одежды))))
> 
> У кого из приезжих в городе нет такого вещевого рынка, у того глаза разбегаются в разные стороны и море впечатлений


 "Рынок"-таки у приезжих. В Одессе "базар".

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А у меня мама никогда не говорила "на толчок", всегда "на толкучку".


 И так, и так было.

----------


## Виктор Р

> И так, и так было.


 Согласен.В зависимости от эпохи.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Моя подруга сегодня прилетает с отдыха заграничного, но не знаю когда.
>     Что б не попасть на роуминг пишу ей смс-ку:
> 
>     "Вы уже или еще ?"
>     Получаю ответ:
>     "Ну так...."
> 
>    Прямо вижу жест рукой - сэм-восэм))))


 "Сёма всё!"-"Ой!"

----------


## Наташа_Т

> ХОЧЕШЬ СМОТРЕТЬ ТЕЛЕВИЗИОННЫЕ КАНАЛЫ БЕЗ РЕКЛАМЫ? 
> ПОДСКАЖУ, КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ. НАПИШИ. 
> E-MAIL: [email protected]


 "Не учите меня жить, лучше помогите материально" (с)

----------


## Виктор Р

> ХОЧЕШЬ СМОТРЕТЬ ТЕЛЕВИЗИОННЫЕ КАНАЛЫ БЕЗ РЕКЛАМЫ? 
> ПОДСКАЖУ, КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ. НАПИШИ. 
> E-MAIL: [email protected]


 Мине надо этот лишай поверх геморроя в нашей теме?

----------


## Panty

> А у меня мама никогда не говорила "на толчок", всегда "на толкучку".


 Моя мама говорила всегда толчёк, а я его помню еще тогда когда на 7-м были разложены на асфальте газетки. :smileflag: 




> "Рынок"-таки у приезжих. В Одессе "базар".


 На базар это за продуктами, а на толчёк за шмотками

----------


## Voland

Спорил сегодня с одним россиянином, рассказывал о варениках, и использовал слово "качалка"... а он мне - "скалка"!... Ну и я ему...-Это у вас "скалка", а у нас - качалка ))))

----------


## nerazborchivo

я до сих пор не могу научить жену говорить цыбуля вместо лук репчатый. (((

----------


## Наташа_Т

А у нас всегда был лук...И никакой цыбули  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

лук это зелёные пёрышки. а цыбуля, она и в африке цыбуля!

----------


## Буджак

А у нас все лук... Правда, зеленый иногда лучок.

----------


## Voland

> А у нас все лук... Правда, зеленый иногда лучок.


 А у нас (на Пересыпи) и лук и цибуля, и лучок зеленый  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Спорил сегодня с одним россиянином, рассказывал о варениках, и использовал слово "качалка"... а он мне - "скалка"!... Ну и я ему...-Это у вас "скалка", а у нас - качалка ))))


 ...скакалка :smileflag: ))) Конечно качалка, а еще у нас в обиходе ополовник есть. :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

а ты про свой ник всё знаешь. дружище? ))

----------


## Panty

> А у нас всегда был лук...И никакой цыбули


 


> А у нас все лук... Правда, зеленый иногда лучок.


 У нас тоже лук и зеленый...лучок, никаких цибулей. :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> ...скакалка))) Конечно качалка, а еще у нас в обиходе ополовник есть.


 Ополовник - ДА...именно  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> ...скакалка))) Конечно качалка, а еще у нас в обиходе ополовник есть.


 А еще не дуршлаг, а друшляк  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> А еще не дуршлаг, а друшляк


 Я всегда знал, что друшляк))))

----------


## Panty

...опять про кухню на ночь глядя заговорили :smileflag: )))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> ...опять про кухню на ночь глядя заговорили)))


 да-а, не подсолнечное, а постное масло!

----------


## Voland

> ...опять про кухню на ночь глядя заговорили)))


 Кого-то в холодильник потянуло

----------


## nerazborchivo

> У нас тоже лук и зеленый...лучок, никаких цибулей.


 да если бы просто лук! она ж "порей"...а я на базаре в ступор впадаю с теми записками.

----------


## Panty

> А еще не дуршлаг, а друшляк


 Друшляк конечно же :smileflag: )) *_осматривая взглядом кухню и вспоминая, что мы говорим не так как все*))_

----------


## Наташа_Т

Поварёшка  :smileflag:  Зеленый борщ  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> да если бы просто лук! она ж "порей"...а я на базаре в ступор впадаю с теми записками.


 Какой в баню порей...это во Франции порей, а у нас зеленый лучок :smileflag: ))

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Друшляк конечно же)) *_осматривая взглядом кухню и вспоминая, что мы говорим не так как все*))_


 фармугу открыли? ;-)

----------


## Panty

> Кого-то в холодильник потянуло


 Неее, я уже накушатая :smileflag: ))




> да-а, не подсолнечное, а постное масло!


 Точно! :smileflag: 




> Поварёшка


 Ооооооооо, у меня  их целых две разновидности, одна с дырочками, другая без...и еще шумовка, эта большая :smileflag: )))  
Заглядывая в ящик...картофелемялка, чесночница и ситечко :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

Вместо венчика - взбивалка  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> фармугу открыли? ;-)


 Переведи(с)  а то у мене разные значения этого слова есть :smileflag: ))в толмач даже не полезу :smileflag: ))

----------


## Panty

> Вместо венчика - взбивалка


 Пружинная! :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

а чё все не спят, с безрукова вернулись, что ли?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Какой в баню порей...это во Франции порей, а у нас зеленый лучок))


 Опа! Ви таки за Францию где знаете? А ну-ка нам бистренько,как они там лук зовут?

----------


## nerazborchivo

фармуга всегда работала форточкой.

----------


## Panty

> а чё все не спят, с безрукова вернулись, что ли?


 У меня другой кордебалет в программе :smileflag: ))
Сотейником погремела :smileflag: 




> Опа! Ви таки за Францию где знаете? А ну-ка нам бистренько,как они там лук зовут?


 Виктор_Р, шо? опять? Щас займем исходную позицию и начнем любезностями обмениваться? *у меня на сегодня завод закончился, я уже сонный мух*

----------


## Panty

> фармуга всегда работала форточкой.


 У меня и форточка, и вытяжка и даже окно, представляете...какой кощмарь :smileflag: )))

----------


## nerazborchivo

шё ж вы такая буквальная...я оглянулся с вами на кухне и вспомнил за фармугу, а вы мне за вытяжку...а де полёт фантазии?

----------


## Виктор Р

> У меня другой кордебалет в программе))
> Сотейником погремела
> 
> 
> Виктор_Р, шо? опять? Щас займем исходную позицию и начнем любезностями обмениваться? *у меня на сегодня завод закончился, я уже сонный мух*


 Та Вы всегда... Таки не только сегодня.А ну-ка в википедию! Ви же не заснёте без написать мене гадость!

----------


## Panty

> шё ж вы такая буквальная...я оглянулся с вами на кухне и вспомнил за фармугу, а вы мне за вытяжку...а де полёт фантазии?


 А ну давайте мене Ваш полёт на вытяжку...еще фармугой обзывали этот...вентиляционный отсек с решёткой, откуда любезно тикали потравленные соседями прусаки :smileflag: ))

----------


## Виктор Р

> шё ж вы такая буквальная...я оглянулся с вами на кухне и вспомнил за фармугу, а вы мне за вытяжку...а де полёт фантазии?


 Так за вытяжку из семенных желёз дама думала,а Ви её на кухню...

----------


## Panty

> Та Вы всегда... Таки не только сегодня.А ну-ка в википедию! Ви же не заснёте без написать мене гадость!


 Виктор, Вы сегодня встали не с той ноги? Или Вас бессоница мучает и пришли сюда потрендеть? Забыли о пакте ненападения друг на друга? Так я Вам напомню

----------


## nerazborchivo

а шё ей ещё остаётся, если она в час ночи сотейниками громыхает? тока думать! я уже молчу за наш возраст..

----------


## Panty

> Так за вытяжку из семенных желёз дама думала,а Ви её на кухню...


 Фу как некультурно... Вы таки доиграетесь до цугундера.

----------


## Panty

> а шё ей ещё остаётся, если она в час ночи сотейниками громыхает? тока думать! я уже молчу за наш возраст..


 Шо такое у Вас сахар песок уже сыпется? :smileflag: )) Вы за мой возраст не переживайте.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Фу как некультурно... Вы таки доиграетесь до цугундера.


 Noh ein meil! )))

----------


## Виктор Р

> Фу как некультурно... Вы таки доиграетесь до цугундера.


 Это я к тому,что я там бываю чаще,чем Вы на свежем воздухе! В словарь бегом! Пусть все знают,что такое ЦУГУНДЕР.

----------


## Panty

> Noh ein meil! )))


 Это всё шо Вы можете сказать? Ну-ну...

----------


## nerazborchivo

цугундер - место, куда нас доведут бабы и водка. (не википедия)

----------


## Виктор Р

> а шё ей ещё остаётся, если она в час ночи сотейниками громыхает? тока думать! я уже молчу за наш возраст..


 А шо такое "сотейник"??? Или от SOTES (почки) или это из Расеи.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Это всё шо Вы можете сказать? Ну-ну...


 А Вы хоть это для всех переведите.

----------


## Panty

> Это я к тому,что я там бываю чаще,чем Вы на свежем воздухе! В словарь бегом! Пусть все знают,что такое ЦУГУНДЕР.


 Да шо Вы говорите? Мамочка родная, упаси Боже, мене с Вами еще раз нормально разговаривать...тьфу-тьфу-тьфу. Теперь пеняйте сами на себе.

----------


## nerazborchivo

какая разница, шё это, раз оно мешает заснуть?

----------


## Виктор Р

> цугундер - место, куда нас доведут бабы и водка. (не википедия)


 А я разве от тебя хотел это услышать?

----------


## Panty

> А Вы хоть это для всех переведите.


 Вы ж у нас типа самый вумный як...вот и переводите.

----------


## nerazborchivo

а чего ждать у моря погоды?

----------


## Panty

> какая разница, шё это, раз оно мешает заснуть?


 ...я бы Вам сказала шо Вам мешает заснуть, но не при детях будет сказано... :smileflag: )))

----------


## Виктор Р

> Да шо Вы говорите? Мамочка родная, упаси Боже, мене с Вами еще раз нормально разговаривать...тьфу-тьфу-тьфу. Теперь пеняйте сами на себе.


 Как тут не вспомнить академика Павлова,и его опыты над собаками. Ой,быть мне искусанным!

----------


## Panty

> а чего ждать у моря погоды?


 Нам долго переводили оборот "кино и немцы"...так шо потерпите трошки, вдруг Виктор снизойдет на Вас благодатью своей.

----------


## nerazborchivo

я вам больше скажу, именно оно меня и будит! а вам должно быть стыдно...даже детей подорвали своим шумным причандалом.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Вы ж у нас типа самый вумный як...вот и переводите.


 А шо я??? Я шо за Францию? Я за Одессу.

----------


## tatyana2

Бабушка лук цибулей называла через"и".А формуга всегда форточкой была.

----------


## Panty

> я вам больше скажу, именно оно меня и будит! а вам должно быть стыдно...даже детей подорвали своим шумным причандалом.


 У Вас шо слухалка как эхолокатор работает? Где Вы, и где мои куздрюли шо они Вам спать мешают? Бистро взяли свою благоверную под бочок и это...ну Вы поняли. :smileflag: ))

----------


## nerazborchivo

судя по обилию украинизмов в речи, налицо явная ассимиляция из винницкой области..

----------


## Panty

> судя по обилию украинизмов в речи, налицо явная ассимиляция из винницкой области..


 Дааааааааааааа....этого мне еще никто не говорил.

----------


## Виктор Р

> ...я бы Вам сказала шо Вам мешает заснуть, но не при детях будет сказано...)))


 О! А я за шо? )))

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...Где Вы, и где мои куздрюли шо они Вам спать мешают?...


 вообще-то я о другом, но да ладно..))
вам не говорили слово ассимиляция на сон грядущий или про глобус украины?

----------


## Panty

> О! А я за шо? )))


 Только оно мене не надо, в отличии от вас. :smileflag: ))

----------


## Amon_RA

кстати, нох айн маль, для меня... (ВикторР- нох айн маль - это по-немецки "еще раз")
Товарищ объяснил нам всем откуда взялись кино и немцы? А то я отсутствовал, а вы тут понаписывали многобукаф

----------


## Panty

> вообще-то я о другом, но да ладно..))
> вам не говорили слово ассимиляция на сон грядущий или про глобус украины?


 О, пытаемся перевести стрелки с одного на другое...забавно однако...со стороны интэрэсный разговор получается двое против одной и все одного возраста, явно музчинам скучно в летнюю ночь :smileflag: ))

----------


## Виктор Р

> Только оно мене не надо, в отличии от вас.))


 Так каждому своё!

----------


## Виктор Р

> кстати, нох айн маль, для меня... (ВикторР- нох айн маль - это по-немецки "еще раз")
> Товарищ объяснил нам всем откуда взялись кино и немцы? А то я отсутствовал, а вы тут понаписывали многобукаф


 Спасибо,я знаю что это,и на каком языке. Читайте выше.

----------


## Panty

> Так каждому своё!


 Передаю вахту Вам,глядите в оба и смотрите мне не усните на посту! Адьёс амиго! :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> кстати, нох айн маль, для меня... (ВикторР- нох айн маль - это по-немецки "еще раз")
> Товарищ объяснил нам всем откуда взялись кино и немцы? А то я отсутствовал, а вы тут понаписывали многобукаф


 Mail zu Mir???

----------


## Amon_RA

> Спасибо,я знаю что это,и на каком языке. Читайте выше.


 Так, с немцами разобрались
Осталось узнать про кино

----------


## Amon_RA

тебе тебе, а кому ж?

----------


## Виктор Р

> тебе тебе, а кому ж?


 С немцами разобрался? Уверен?

----------


## Виктор Р

Поясняю! Я противник любого проявления националистической теории,в любом виде,поэтому попрошу не развивать здесь тему сионизма.

----------


## translator

> да если бы просто лук! она ж "порей"...а я на базаре в ступор впадаю с теми записками.


  Так порей, это эти толстые стебли, шо в Таврии продают. Его нельзя цибулей называть.

----------


## ann888

> А Вы хоть это для всех переведите.


     Уважаемый, это к ней, это к *translator*  в личку.

----------


## Чебурген

> Так порей, это эти толстые стебли, шо в Таврии продают. Его нельзя цибулей называть.


 Ци(ы)буля- это всего лишь лук на государственном языке. А лук бывает репчатый, порей, шниит, зелёный перьевой, ну и разновидности репчатого:шалот, белый,красный, сладкий  "ялтинский" и много- иного других вариаций, латынь правильных названий приводить не буду  :smileflag:  В Одессе цыбулей можно называть всё, шо хочешь, и таки будете правы.
А ещё есть Чиполлино, Чиполлоне, Чиоллучо, Чиполлета... И дядушка Чиполло

----------


## translator

> Переведи(с)  а то у мене разные значения этого слова есть))в толмач даже не полезу))


 


> Уважаемый, это к ней, это к *translator*  в личку.


 Если вы все про *panty*, то там всё просто. Это *трусы* женские. (Для мужских другие слова есть.)

----------


## translator

> Ци(ы)буля- это всего лишь лук на государственном языке


 Я не спорю, но у нас это уже "заимствование с сужением значения". У нас "цибулей" называют таки луковицу. А "луком" -- её листья.

----------


## ann888

> Noh ein meil! )))


      Noch einmal, я могу конечно и ошибаться.

----------


## translator

Noch ein mal - отдельно

----------


## ann888

Кто-то зайдет в тему, дай, думаю, развеюсь, посмеюсь, за старую Одессу поговорю, ностальгию потереблю.
   А здесь - флуд да флуд.
   Хотя нет, учитывая Уровень Писателей ! не флуд - софистика.
   Софисты – «мудрствующие». Эквивалентом мудрости считались не знания, а умение рассуждать.

   Без обид.

----------


## ann888

> Noch ein mal - отдельно


    Опечатка, я имела ввиду Noch а не Noh )))))

   если уж умничать ))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

Ой, вэй, шо с темой творится? ей таки плохо!.. Семеро налетчиков и не на Ришельевской и все на одну женчину.... Ну-ну... Как-то даже страшно, аж жуть...

----------


## Zhemchug

Так та бабушка, насколько я помню, потом *мечтала* "снова пережить налет"... Но как-то не срослось...  :smileflag: 
А еще вспомнилась рекомендация по борьбе с ленью: поднять свою "мадам сижу" и сделать нечто необходимое. Только боюсь, что эту "фамилию" начнут искать по словарям и таки найдут какой нибудь реальный персонаж на мою голову....

----------


## Чебурген

> Так та бабушка, насколько я помню, потом *мечтала* "снова пережить налет"... Но как-то не срослось...


 Опередила меня "за бабушку"  :smileflag: 
Ой, сколько тех "налётов" не в прямом, а в переносном смысле переживали наши старшие родственники.. И шо им оставалось? 
Кушать компот, и даже из самых неприятных ситуаций выносить для себя что- то приятное, или хотя бы полезное  :smileflag:  Вот этом- и есть одесситы! (Которым всегда будет, шо есть  :smileflag: )

----------


## Alexandr

*А теперь я немного пройду по вашим мироощущениям и возьму на себя великую наглость напомнить, что флуд - не есть хорошо. Или возвращаемся в название данного топика, или предоставлю возможность немного поваляться на песке с отсутствием мысли пообщаться на форуме. "Для остудить", т.с.*

----------


## Panty

> Если вы все про *panty*, то там всё просто. Это *трусы* женские. (Для мужских другие слова есть.)


 Транслятор, это шо ещё за бардак в мою сторону? Мой ник имеет ласкательное происхождение от Pantera, но никак не от того, что Вы тут написали, та шо не надо ляля...а перевод я просила у Неразборчивого по поводу фрамуги, читайте внимательно о чем мы с ним говорили. :smileflag: 


По теме цибулей, на Украине и особенно в селах называли всегда репчатый лук, никаких шнит, пореев и прочей иностранческой зелени.
Кстати, про зелень самое интересное было в 90-х, т.к. она имела двойное значение, это и всякая травка-муравка(зеленый лучок, петрушка, укропчик, щавель, шпинат, салат) и...бумаги с зелеными президентами американского происхождения, причем бывали случаи что торговали/обменивали этим сразу в двух эквивалентах:
- По чем у Вас зелень? (шепотом и оглядываясь по сторонам)
- Петрушка столько-то, укроп столько-то....
- Та не, мене нужна другая зелень(заговорщицким тоном)
- А откуда Вы про нее знаете?
- Ну мене про Вас сказали...называя источник.
И дальше говорят курс валюты на сегодняшний день и встречный вопрос сколько? в смысле сколько будете брать.
А теперь у нас везде обменники от банков и всё цивильно как заграницей.

----------


## Чебурген

> Кстати, про зелень самое интересное было в 90-х, т.к. она имела двойное значение, это и всякая травка-муравка(зеленый лучок, петрушка, укропчик, щавель, шпинат, салат) и...бумаги с зелеными президентами американского происхождения, причем бывали случаи что торговали/обменивали этим сразу в двух эквивалентах:
> - По чем у Вас зелень? (шепотом и оглядываясь по сторонам)
> - Петрушка столько-то, укроп столько-то....
> - Та не, мене нужна другая зелень(заговорщицким тоном)
> - А откуда Вы про нее знаете?
> - Ну мене про Вас сказали...называя источник.
> И дальше говорят курс валюты на сегодняшний день и встречный вопрос сколько? в смысле сколько будете брать.


 Кстати, не знаю, как во всём СНГ, а в Одессе таки да, зелень,- это не всегда был укроп  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

посыпаю голову пеплом. я таки-да имел в виду репчатый, а спросонья ляпнул порей.(( я в другой теме так же попутал Шмидта с Осиповым. старость не радость..

----------


## SARD

> Транслятор, это шо ещё за бардак в мою сторону? Мой ник имеет ласкательное происхождение от Pantera, но никак не от того, что Вы тут написали, та шо не надо ляля...а перевод я просила у Неразборчивого по поводу фрамуги, читайте внимательно о чем мы с ним говорили.


  Честно сказать, мне тоже этот ник изначально показался слегка двусмысленным  :smileflag: , Потому как "Pantera" привычнее и понятнее. (http://www.panty.ru/)
Хотя.... есть магазин одежды и с названием Pantera  :smileflag: , но это уже магазин! Пантера

----------


## ann888

Сорря за опять за оффтоп, но у меня дежавю...входишь к Вам - выходишь - опять входишь - а у Вас всё лук да лук )))))

----------


## nerazborchivo

что, глазки щиплет? ;-)

----------


## Чебурген

Предположение о том (пардон, за то ), шо всё, сказанное в Одессе и за Одессу (хотя это другая тема), тут уже вспомнили (упомянули, помянули), мне кажется несколько преждевременным  :smileflag: 
Нидаждётесь! (с)

----------


## Panty

> Честно сказать, мне тоже этот ник изначально показался слегка двусмысленным , Потому как "Pantera" привычнее и понятнее. (http://www.panty.ru/)
> Хотя.... есть магазин одежды и с названием Pantera , но это уже магазин! Пантера


 Ну блинский, а я думала уж кому-кому, а тебе не придется объяснять происхождение моего ника...здраааааааасьте, приехали :smileflag: ))))
Засим оффтопить заканчиваем, чтобы не раздраконивать уважаемого модератора, беседами не по теме.




> Сорря за опять за оффтоп, но у меня дежавю...входишь к Вам - выходишь - опять входишь - а у Вас всё лук да лук )))))


 Берите зелень за недорого

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Предположение о том (пардон, за то ), шо всё, сказанное в Одессе и за Одессу (хотя это другая тема), тут уже вспомнили (упомянули, помянули), мне кажется несколько преждевременным 
> Нидаждётесь! (с)


 говорили и говорить будем! я слышал, что, если убить замполита, то его язык ещё три дня шевелится. а мы шё, хуже?

----------


## Чебурген

> говорили и говорить будем! я слышал, что, если убить замполита, то его язык ещё три дня шевелится. а мы шё, хуже?


 Главное, не убивать одессита. А то многое по жизни не узнаешь.... Точнее, не услышишь  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

в моём послужном нет ни замполитов, ни одесситов.

----------


## Гидрант

"Беня говорит мало, но он говорит смачно" (С). Если б даже это кто-то стер из моей памяти (хотел бы видеть, у кого бы оно вышло!), так оно еще - и подпись у одного из разговаривающих здесь за Одессу. И вы же на меня не обидитесь, если я скажу, что последние пару дней вы здесь говорили много, но... не совсем так, как Беня. И мне это немножко грустно.

Когда-то актеру Веснику, побывавшему в Одессе впервые в 50-е годы, один старый одессит в ответ на комплименты о колорите и языке сказал: "_Молодой человек! Если б вы приехали в Одессу ДО войны, вы бы имели что послушать. Тогда это была симфония, теперь осталась только интонация!"_ Давайте сохраним хотя бы "интонацию" - без бессмысленного трепа, не слишком остроумных подколок и с чувством СТИЛЯ, заставляющего нас иногда с раздражением, а иногда с сочувствием воспринимать потуги - в основном иногородних "знатоков" - блеснуть одесским своеобразием.

  *Показать скрытый текст* **Главное, ИМХО, в одесском языке, юморе, восприятии мира - абсолютная естественность. Это в нас - как дышать. Пусть московские, киевские и прочие "мастера юмора" лезут из кожи и не спят ночами пытаясь насмешить и просиять остроумием. В Одессе - не шутят и не говорят специально "по-одесски"; все выходит само собой, а мы удивляемся, что "они" удивляются! Короче, даже очень так себе ювелир отличает стразы от бриллианта, давайте немного ювелирнее, а стразы - в "анекдоты из Интернета", по цене отходов производства.

----------


## Чебурген

*Гидрант*, вот то, что под "скрытым тескстом", ИМХО, главный смысл этой темы и тех, кто тут не коверкает слова и пыжится от "интонаций", а кто *ЭТИМ* думает и разговаривает, сорри за капс лок... Кто знает, тот меня поймёт.
Я извиняюсь, даже в этой теме "ви" не всегда уместно звучит. Думая и говоря по- одесски, не забывайте о русском литературном, у которого в Одессе есть хорошие корни, в отличие от "государственного"...

----------


## Гидрант

Вспомнилось о приезжих знатоках. Искусствовед Эйдельман, приехав в Одессу искать неопубликованные письма Воронцова (дело было в середине 60-х), ехал из аэропорта в такси с доброхотом (НЕ-одесситом), который, однако, считал себя экспертом в области Одессы и взял на себя роль гида по "колориту", потчуя спутника бородатыми псевдоодесскими пошлостями.
В конце концов, стоически молчавший до этого таксист, решил подать голос. "Главное в Одессе не то, что Вы рассказываете, а то, что если Вы сядете в ресторане "Красной", и Вам принесут фрикасе на 5 минут быстрее, чем сидящему за соседним столиком народному артисту Эмилю Гилельсу, Вы с этого почувствуете себя таки человеком и будете хвастаться друзьям".  (Классическое "а пока ты еле-еле ..." таксист опустил: то ли из деликатности, то ли потому, что сей эпитет "знатоку" был бы явно непонятен).
Эйдельман, судя по тональности описания, ситуацию просек (фамилия, все-таки "наша"  :smileflag: ), его сосед - очень сомневаюсь.

----------


## translator

> Транслятор, это шо ещё за бардак в мою сторону? Мой ник имеет ласкательное происхождение от Pantera


 Вы верно применили продуктивный суффикс *-y*, но в английском нет слова *pantera*. Есть слово *panther* (леопард) и уменьшительно-ласкательное от него будет *panthy* или *panthie*. 
Мало-мало не совпадает.

----------


## nerazborchivo

Гидрант, аплодирую вашей литературной изысканности, но кто сидел за соседним столиком или история от халдея?

----------


## Panty

> Вы верно применили продуктивный суффикс *-y*, но в английском нет слова *pantera*. Есть слово *panther* (леопард) и уменьшительно-ласкательное от него будет *panthy* или *panthie*. 
> Мало-мало не совпадает.


 Вы знаете , если я буду придерживаться всех суффиксоф, префиксов и склонений английского, и особено латыни, а именно леопард в переводе на латынь будет пантера(написала по-русски потому что так хочу, как и ник написала, так как захотела, а не так как правильно), то жить станет не инстересно и скучно, побольше фантазии друг мой и тогда Вам будет счастье. И прошу не цепляйтесь так глубоко к словам и особенно к моему нику, направьте свой пыл в другое русло. :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> "Беня говорит мало, но он говорит смачно" (С). Если б даже это кто-то стер из моей памяти (хотел бы видеть, у кого бы оно вышло!), так оно еще - и подпись у одного из разговаривающих здесь за Одессу. И вы же на меня не обидитесь, если я скажу, что последние пару дней вы здесь говорили много, но... не совсем так, как Беня. И мне это немножко грустно.
> 
> Когда-то актеру Веснику, побывавшему в Одессе впервые в 50-е годы, один старый одессит в ответ на комплименты о колорите и языке сказал: "_Молодой человек! Если б вы приехали в Одессу ДО войны, вы бы имели что послушать. Тогда это была симфония, теперь осталась только интонация!"_ Давайте сохраним хотя бы "интонацию" - без бессмысленного трепа, не слишком остроумных подколок и с чувством СТИЛЯ, заставляющего нас иногда с раздражением, а иногда с сочувствием воспринимать потуги - в основном иногородних "знатоков" - блеснуть одесским своеобразием.
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* **Главное, ИМХО, в одесском языке, юморе, восприятии мира - абсолютная естественность. Это в нас - как дышать. Пусть московские, киевские и прочие "мастера юмора" лезут из кожи и не спят ночами пытаясь насмешить и просиять остроумием. В Одессе - не шутят и не говорят специально "по-одесски"; все выходит само собой, а мы удивляемся, что "они" удивляются! Короче, даже очень так себе ювелир отличает стразы от бриллианта, давайте немного ювелирнее, а стразы - в "анекдоты из Интернета", по цене отходов производства.


 Скажу большее, в большинстве своем из нашей памяти стираются те речевые обороты, которые были приняты в Одессе даже в моем детстве, потому что меняется культура речи, меняется язык и его наполнение.
п.с. надеюсь Ваш текст под сплоером был написан не в мой адрес.

----------


## ann888

> что, глазки щиплет? ;-)


    Шоб да - так нет )))

----------


## translator

> направьте свой пыл в другое русло.


 Тыц-грыц! Тут просили перевести -- я перевел. Мне ващще пофик. Я не расист и не сужу о людях по именам и никам.

----------


## nerazborchivo

может, тыц-пиздыц? )) из песни слова не выкинешь..

----------


## Наташа_Т

> может,* тыц-пиздыц*? )) из песни слова не выкинешь..


 правда, это уже нью-одесское...

----------


## translator

модераторы....

----------


## Panty

- Шоб меня покрасили платить такие сумашедшие деньги за это.

Данная фраза обычно всплывает наружу, если цена на что-то завышает планируемые растраты из бюджета, говорится немного с пафосом и...иногда чувством оскорбленного достоинства.

----------


## Panty

> правда, это уже нью-одесское...


 Наташ, там еще есть вторая половина, так сказать завершение, этому выражению лет 30-ть точно, если не больше.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Наташ, там еще есть вторая половина, так сказать завершение, этому выражению лет 30-ть точно, если не больше.


 Видимо, это как-то прошло мимо меня...

----------


## Panty

> Видимо, это как-то прошло мимо меня...


 Не переживай, ты не много от этого потеряла, уж поверь мне, старой перечнице

----------


## Voland

> правда, это уже нью-одесское...


 Очень даже не "нью"... можно добавить "и розвыднилось" ))))

----------


## ann888

А потихоньку что-то говорю и заоодно вспоминаю.
  "Меня муляет и муляет этот вопрос", сегодня вспомнилось)))

----------


## Чебурген

Муляют не только вопросы. Муляет всё, что муляет. Интересно, это часом не от "Муля, не нервируй меня" (с) Ф. Раневская, пошло?  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Интересно, это часом не от "Муля, не нервируй меня" (с) Ф. Раневская, пошло?


 Всё может быть. Ой, еще интересено откуда взялось слово мурыжить. :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Всё может быть. Ой, еще интересено откуда взялось слово мурыжить.


 А мусолить?

----------


## Panty

> А мусолить?


 Ой, и его туда же! :smileflag:  Правда значение у них разное точно, по крайней мере применения в речевых оборотах.

----------


## nerazborchivo

вчера был день ВМФ (с праздником меня!). за половиной мореманов надо было ходить с диктофоном:

- вот вам телефон, моя жена вам даст по нему.

- (команда) левое плечо впироооод...- (голос из коробки) Саша, шё, нельзя было сказать просто повернте?

- зачем тебя небыло в прошлом году?

и ещё очень много _фронцев_ подходили сниматься на нашем фоне.

----------


## Voland

> Всё может быть. Ой, еще интересено откуда взялось слово мурыжить.


 От рыжего муркота))))

----------


## Panty

> От рыжего муркота))))


 Пошто над животиной издеваесссся?(с)
Неее, не от рыжего кота точно :smileflag: ))

----------


## Voland

Это не я, это он мурыжит:

----------


## Voland

> А мусолить?


 Мусолить - это воевать, как итальянцы во второй мировой...от Муссолини значить))))

----------


## cerubina

> Мусолить - это воевать, как итальянцы во второй мировой...от Муссолини значить))))


  В русской классике есть - муслить пальцы при пересчёте денег.Муслить - слюнявить.

----------


## cerubina

> Муляют не только вопросы. Муляет всё, что муляет. Интересно, это часом не от "Муля, не нервируй меня" (с) Ф. Раневская, пошло?


 "мУляти" - украинское слово, означает - натирать. Причём здесь "одессизмы"

----------


## Voland

> В русской классике есть - муслить пальцы при пересчёте денег.Муслить - слюнявить.


 Какие мы серьезные :smileflag:  А вот "замусленный костюм" к примеру...

----------


## ann888

> "мУляти" - украинское слово, означает - натирать. Причём здесь "одессизмы"


    Причем здесь натирать ? Муляет в Одессе все и всех очень давно.
   Кого угодно спросите. Это сплошь и рядом слышишь каждый день.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> "мУляти" - украинское слово, означает - натирать. Причём здесь "одессизмы"


 Ни разу не слышала в этом значении "Что-то мне муляют сапоги..." Вот проблема муляет, переживания, ситуация - да...

----------


## Panty

> Мусолить - это воевать, как итальянцы во второй мировой...от Муссолини значить))))


 Мусолить от воевать? Опана, это шото новенькое, а почему тогда "мусолим одно и тоже", мусолить это обсуждать

----------


## Panty

> Причем здесь натирать ? Муляет в Одессе все и всех очень давно.
> Кого угодно спросите. Это сплошь и рядом слышишь каждый день.


 


> Ни разу не слышала в этом значении "Что-то мне муляют сапоги..." Вот проблема муляет, переживания, ситуация - да...


 100%! :smileflag: )

----------


## Виктор Р

> Noch ein mal - отдельно


 Это значит-ещё раз.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Не переживай, ты не много от этого потеряла, уж поверь мне, старой перечнице


 Насчёт "старой" я могу поспорить. А насчёт "перечницы"-Вы себя недооцениваете. Оно Вам это надо?

----------


## Виктор Р

> "мУляти" - украинское слово, означает - натирать. Причём здесь "одессизмы"


 Согласен.Что да-то да.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Согласен.Что да-то да.


 Чтобы да, так нет!

----------


## Чебурген

> Причем здесь натирать ? *Муляет в Одессе все и всех очень давно.*
>    Кого угодно спросите. Это сплошь и рядом слышишь каждый день.


 Кого что- то в Одессе "по- украински" "натирает", вазелином надо пользоваться, сорри за офф.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Чтобы да, так нет!


 Так если просто поскакать по клавиатуре так таки что угодно!

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Так если просто поскакать по клавиатуре так таки что угодно!


 Маэстро виднее, как правильнЕе  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Маэстро виднее, как правильнЕе


 Это для другой темы."правильнЕе,ширее". Как говорил Горбачёв.

----------


## Panty

> Насчёт "старой" я могу поспорить. А насчёт "перечницы"-Вы себя недооцениваете. Оно Вам это надо?


 Мелкий подхалимаж, да?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Мелкий подхалимаж, да?


 Ничего похожего!Мы-таки в одном возрасте!

----------


## Panty

> Ничего похожего!Мы-таки в одном возрасте!


 И шо из этого? Я же не про Вас говорила, а о себе любимой.

----------


## Виктор Р

> И шо из этого? Я же не про Вас говорила, а о себе любимой.


 Так я ж не за возраст!

----------


## Panty

> Так я ж не за возраст!


 Господи Боже ж ты мой, ну нельзя ж так всё принимать близко к сердцу буквально! :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Господи Боже ж ты мой, ну нельзя ж так всё принимать близко к сердцу буквально!


 Так я ж не за сердце!

----------


## Panty

> Так я ж не за сердце!


 Понимаю, понимаю...седина в бороду, бес в ребро. Флудотерапией заканчиваем маяться, а то призрак модератора нарисуется и сделает нам дружный отпуск в Отраде.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Понимаю, понимаю...седина в бороду, бес в ребро. Флудотерапией заканчиваем маяться, а то призрак модератора нарисуется и сделает нам дружный отпуск в Отраде.


 Да-да... Грудь в обвис,морщины в шею,целлюлит на з... Что делать,мужчинам одно,женщинам другое.
Однако,действительно! Хватит развлекать публику,дразнить модератора и пакостить тему!

----------


## translator

> Это значит-ещё раз.


  Я знаю. "Отдельно" -- это я о написании...  Там были варианты у коллег...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Я знаю. "Отдельно" -- это я о написании...  Там были варианты у коллег...


 Ага.

----------


## Voland

> Мусолить от воевать? Опана, это шото новенькое, а почему тогда "мусолим одно и тоже", мусолить это обсуждать


 От Муссолини (как он воевал)... и вообще, это шуточная "теория"  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> От Муссолини (как он воевал)... и вообще, это шуточная "теория"


 Оказывается...оказывается, есть перевод всех этих слов(мулить, мурыжить, мусолить), но там такая каша-малаша...что похоже в голове у переводчиков все смешалось как в доме Облонских :smileflag: )) И потянуло ж меня на ночь глядя погуглить на свою голову, теперь приснится черт знает что :smileflag: )))

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

Знатоки, расскажите нам за "директора пляжа".

----------


## Moon Cat

а может так: начальник пляжа и директор волнореза)))

----------


## Amon_RA

слышали такую фразу :"Я тебе покажу по чём в Одессе рубероид"? Смешно. Не правда ли?

----------


## ann888

Вчера, еду в маршрутке, на одной из остановки в дверь пролазит лицо и спрашивает громко:
  Лицо :       "Вы на Добровольского идёте ?"
  Водитель:   "Да !"
  Лицо:        "Точно ?"
  Водитель (заговорщецким тоном): "Можете мне верить, я лично знаю водителя этой маршрутки"

----------


## ann888

Сама сказала, сама вспомнила : "Вы слышали эту *мульку* про..."

----------


## nerazborchivo

присутствовал сегодня на очередном профессиональном празднике. увы! вынужден признать, что тупее десантуры не бывает даже пьяная матросня.((( все из пригорода и вспомнить нечего...обидно.

----------


## Чебурген

> присутствовал сегодня на очередном профессиональном празднике. увы! вынужден признать, что тупее десантуры не бывает даже пьяная матросня.((( все из пригорода и вспомнить нечего...обидно.


 А как же трогательное:"встретимся у фонтана"?  :smileflag:  Правда у этой фразы корни от московского ЦУМа, а не от одесской Фонтанской дороги, и уж тем более, от проф. праздника  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> А как же трогательное:"встретимся у фонтана"?  Правда у этой фразы корни от московского ЦУМа, а не от одесской Фонтанской дороги, и уж тем более, от проф. праздника


 Только не ЦУМа, а ГУМа.
Объявление на одесском пляже:
"Если вы потеряли друг друга на нашем пляже, встречайтесь (пауза) в ГУМе у фонтана."

----------


## ann888

А помните, блин, старость не радость, на каком то одесском пляже старый мужик вещал в узле такие приколы, причем бесконечно.
  Народ усыхал. ОН комментировал все, что видит. Особенно любил разговаривать с далеко заплывшими купальщиками.
  это невозможно повторить и процитировать. это были бесконечноые перлы. Только не помню. по моему на Ланжероне, но может и в Отраде.
  Врядли в Аркадии, я никогда туда не ходила, кроме плит, а там не было вещания.

----------


## OMF

На Ланжероне.
"Сусанна Защекина, Вас ожидает Антон между двумя шарами"
"Гражданка Иванова из Житомира, Вас ожидает муж из Мариуполя" и тому подобное...

----------


## Panty

По моему на всех пляжах где был громкоговоритель , находился такой неординарный чревовещатель. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Только не ЦУМа, а ГУМа.
> Объявление на одесском пляже:
> "Если вы потеряли друг друга на нашем пляже, встречайтесь (пауза) в ГУМе у фонтана."


 Кстати, если не ошибаюсь, в Москве был тот и тот (два разных универмага).
А перлы, выдаваемые из радиоузла/спасательной станции (обычно в одном лице) на пляже- это отдельная тема...
"Потерялся мальчик...", "Мужчина на синем матраце, вернитесь на территорию, огороженную буйками"(с) Это из приличной классики

----------


## cerubina

по поводу "мУляти" (из словарей):   Коли дошкуляє взуття, одяг тощо, тоді наша класика й народне мовлення вживають дієслова мулити (іноді муляти), трудити, душити, давити: «І червоні чоботи мулять» (М. Номис); «Щось муляє під коліном» (Ганна Барвінок); "Тиша, ніхто не турчить про свої клопоти, ніхто не муляє очей, і Санько подумав, що добре було б вивчитися десь на лісника та в лісі й жити" (Григір Тютюнник); "До вечора він то так, то сяк опинявся біля дівчини, але, видно, не муляв їй очі "(М. Стельмах); "Грицька марно було переконувати, і Василь відходив, кидаючи роздратовано: “Хоч очей не муляй… ” (Я. Стецюк); // Викликати незадоволення, дратувати і т. ін.
 от себя лично: очень распространённое слово, общаясь в украиноязычной среде, не обратить внимание невозможно.

----------


## Panty

> по поводу "мУляти" (из словарей): Коли дошкуляє взуття, одяг тощо, тоді наша класика й народне мовлення вживають дієслова мулити (іноді муляти), трудити, душити, давити: «І червоні чоботи мулять» (М. Номис); «Щось муляє під коліном» (Ганна Барвінок); "Тиша, ніхто не турчить про свої клопоти, ніхто не муляє очей, і Санько подумав, що добре було б вивчитися десь на лісника та в лісі й жити" (Григір Тютюнник); "До вечора він то так, то сяк опинявся біля дівчини, але, видно, не муляв їй очі "(М. Стельмах); "Грицька марно було переконувати, і Василь відходив, кидаючи роздратовано: “Хоч очей не муляй… ” (Я. Стецюк); // Викликати незадоволення, дратувати і т. ін.
> от себя лично: очень распространённое слово, общаясь в украиноязычной среде, не обратить внимание невозможно.


 - Всё. Пропал калабуховский дом.(с)

----------


## OMF

> Кстати, если не ошибаюсь, в Москве был тот и тот (два разных универмага).
> А перлы, выдаваемые из радиоузла/спасательной станции (обычно в одном лице) на пляже- это отдельная тема...
> "Потерялся мальчик...", "Мужчина на синем матраце, вернитесь на территорию, огороженную буйками"(с) Это из приличной классики


 Да, но фонтан был только в ГУМе...

----------


## Чебурген

> - Всё. Пропал калабуховский дом.(с)


 И Муля, не выдержав, застрелился...  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

> По моему на всех пляжах где был громкоговоритель , находился такой неординарный чревовещатель.


 можете не помнить за всех пляжей, но катер Генуя нельзя забыть. там старый кэп укрывал пацанов, прыгающих с причала, таким матом, что они забывали выныривать. я уже писал в теме..

----------


## Panty

> можете не помнить за всех пляжей, но катер Генуя нельзя забыть. там старый кэп укрывал пацанов, прыгающих с причала, таким матом, что они забывали выныривать. я уже писал в теме..


 Я помню за пляж Черноморка, там причал, где пришвартовывались катера, как раз был в зоне купания-ныряния и..капитаны иногда в адрес слепоглухонемых пловцов очень смачно выражались :smileflag: ))

----------


## СИНДИ

Захожу вчера в рыбный корпус Нового базара,а в это время одна мадам зацепилась языком с кем то из продавцов, прямо в дверях и ни туда и ни сюда.Ну я стою ,жду.Разговор дамы:"Ой ,шо у его сына день рождения,так я его поздравляю.Такого красивого ребенка мог сделать только он."

----------


## Виктор Р

> можете не помнить за всех пляжей, но катер Генуя нельзя забыть. там старый кэп укрывал пацанов, прыгающих с причала, таким матом, что они забывали выныривать. я уже писал в теме..


 Полянский Георгий Викторович. Ныне уже покойный.

----------


## ann888

> по поводу "мУляти" (из словарей):   Коли дошкуляє взуття, одяг тощо, тоді наша класика й народне мовлення вживають дієслова мулити (іноді муляти), трудити, душити, давити: «І червоні чоботи мулять» (М. Номис); «Щось муляє під коліном» (Ганна Барвінок); "Тиша, ніхто не турчить про свої клопоти, ніхто не муляє очей, і Санько подумав, що добре було б вивчитися десь на лісника та в лісі й жити" (Григір Тютюнник); "До вечора він то так, то сяк опинявся біля дівчини, але, видно, не муляв їй очі "(М. Стельмах); "Грицька марно було переконувати, і Василь відходив, кидаючи роздратовано: “Хоч очей не муляй… ” (Я. Стецюк); // Викликати незадоволення, дратувати і т. ін.
>  от себя лично: очень распространённое слово, общаясь в украиноязычной среде, не обратить внимание невозможно.


      У меня украИнский язык в школе преподавала Ада Борисовна, когда я получала Высшее образование - украИнский еще не имел место быть....
Простите, я не осилю этот лигбез, но остаюсь при своем... Мы говорим "об"разные вещи)))) муляет в одесском варианте - не дает покоя, мешает думать о другом, беспокоит. ну там еще что, но только не то, шо Вы там накопировали в гуглу

    Меня *муляет* все таки вопрос - может мне пойти на курсы украИнского языка все-таки ....

----------


## Moon Cat

> У меня украИнский язык в школе преподавала Ада Борисовна, когда я получала Высшее образование - украИнский еще не имел место быть....
> Простите, я не осилю этот лигбез, но остаюсь при своем... Мы говорим "об"разные вещи))))
> 
>     Меня *муляет* все таки вопрос - может мне пойти на курсы украИнского языка все-таки ....


  если не собираетесь переписываться с вышестоящими организациями либо  западенськими заказчиками или с Киевом, то "оно вам надо"?
 из последнего запомнилось: "запобигання марнотратства" и "усунення недоликив"
а самое главное забыла: если не имеешь счастья изучать наши законы

----------


## ann888

Я, как Вы понимаете, прикалываюсь.
    Естественно, что я знаю язык своей страны, тем более была в партии и выступала на съездах, и сын учится в гимназии, где язык преподает заслуженный учитель Одесского региона. И не намерена здесь кичиться ни образованием, ни грамотностью, ни регалиями.
   Здесь не лингвистический кружок, имхо.
   Не хочется здесь ликбезов, хочется отдохнуть и повеселиться.

----------


## Гидрант

> тем более *была в партии* и выступала на съездах


 И в какой именно? Если в той, об которой мы все подумали, так ее, пока она была, надо было писать с БОЛЬШОЙ буквы... если, конечно, хотели в ней остаться  :smileflag:  
 Чего-то по этому поводу подумалось, что в Одессе, в отличие от более центральных областей, практически никогда не слышал "он состоял в КПСС" или "ее муж - член партии с ... года" - и не только из-за двусмыслености "члена".
Чаще всего именно так, по-домашнему - "был" без всяких дополнений.
"Ой, что вы знаете, когда я вчера была на Привозе..."   "Ой, что вы знаете, когда он еще был в Партии..."

----------


## Наташа_Т

> И в какой именно? Если в той, об которой мы все подумали, так ее, пока она была, надо было писать с БОЛЬШОЙ буквы... если, конечно, хотели в ней остаться  
>  Чего-то по этому поводу подумалось, что в Одессе, в отличие от более центральных областей, практически никогда не слышал "он состоял в КПСС" или "ее муж - член партии с ... года" - и не только из-за двусмыслености "члена".
> Чаще всего именно так, по-домашнему - "был" без всяких дополнений.
> "Ой, что вы знаете, когда я вчера была на Привозе..."   "Ой, что вы знаете, когда он еще был в Партии..."


 Точно! "Он был в Партии? Нет?! ...Так что Вы тогда от него хотите?!"

----------


## ann888

> И в какой именно? Если в той, об которой мы все подумали, так ее, пока она была, надо было писать с БОЛЬШОЙ буквы... если, конечно, хотели в ней остаться  
>  Чего-то по этому поводу подумалось, что в Одессе, в отличие от более центральных областей, практически никогда не слышал "он состоял в КПСС" или "ее муж - член партии с ... года" - и не только из-за двусмыслености "члена".
> Чаще всего именно так, по-домашнему - "был" без всяких дополнений.
> "Ой, что вы знаете, когда я вчера была на Привозе..."   "Ой, что вы знаете, когда он еще был в Партии..."


     Ви таки хотите оффтопа !
    Один хочет ,шобы я называла НИИ, другой партию. А ключи от квартиры, где деньги лежат, Вам не надА ?

   В той, шо Вы подумали, если я подумала тоже, шо и Вы - я тоже состояла, простите за тавтологию. Если бы не была бы сорванцом и не имелабы длинного языка.
И, когда меня туда "вступали", потому , как не было другого пути роста для гиперактивного комсомольца, то я сказала, что не достойна этой партии.
А мне сказали, что другой нет. А я сказала, что подожду, когда будет.
В то время...эх. в то время....такое сказать и остаться невредимой - это было шо-то...
   А. если я расскажу в какой я партии была сейчас, когда съезды ведутся на украинском языке, то модом мы здесь не отделаемся.
   Здесь баталии начнутся, а в баталиях не участвую.
   Господа!Больше меня на флуд не вынуждать !

   У Вас тут любое слово вызывает желание вести детективное исследование.
   А, если Вы хотите ответов - то вот вам ответ : я таки пожила, и мне таки не только есть что вспомнить, но и не стыдно детям рассказать))))

----------


## Гидрант

Я вас умоляю! Какой оффтоп? Кто тут делал оффтоп? Кто кого на него принуждал? Все между нами было добровольно, я просто убежать не успел  :smileflag: 
А если реплика за партию вызвала у меня воспоминания об том, что говорили часто, а что нет в Одессе - пусть кто-то скажет, что это не по теме.

ПС.А оффтоп будет, если я вспомню анекдот, который рассказывал, когда меня спрашивали, почему не вступаю в КПСС (где меня тоже почему-то, несмотря на высшее образование,очень хотели иметь)
"Пишите заявление : прошу принять меня в ряды КПСС" "А можно я напишу только в КП? - в СС я уже был"

----------


## ann888

Оффтоп в этой теме будет и его не может не быть, потому что только в Одессе (и раньше и сегодня, кто бы что не говорил) на любой вопрос отвечают долго и обстоятельно.
     Я боюсь спрашивать. Клянусь. 
     Боюсь, что начнут отвечать.
     Мы ехали с мужем в маршрутке, он не Одессит, сидели не рядом. Я ему одно слово сказала и жестом показала "Это все Молдованка".
     Мама рОдная ! Шо началосЯ. Мы уже вышли, онИ еще не кончили.
     Мы узнали, где один дед учился, дед узнал, что баба училась там же, но раньше....
     Это не опишешь.
     А вот еще. С Ланжерона в 233-й спросили всего лишь - едет ли на жд вокзал маршрутка.
     Все. Сорвалось. Шесть вариантов по две пересадки. Спорят между собой - чей вариант лучше.
     Тихий голос сзади (мы уже почти на Ленина) :"Пусть идет пешком, шо туту до вокзала идти..."
     Я не выдержала и громко:"Кто уже куда пойдет? Он уже вИшел давно".
     Приезжий тихо ржал., спасибкал, наклонял голову...ух ! приедет в Самару - будет рассказывать КАК ГОВОРЯТ В ОДЭССЕ !

    А еще в двойке ехала, так старя бабулька у дедульки спросила где ей выходить, что б меньше идти. Ей все отвечали, а дед все время считал и вслух на каждой остановке менял цифру - на 3 - выходить, на 2-выходить, что б бабця не запуталась не дай бог. Так уже вышел и через стекло махал рукой.
У меня нервов не хватало))))

----------


## С-С

Одна из любимых моих фраз: "Шо за мансы?"

----------


## cerubina

> У меня украИнский язык в школе преподавала Ада Борисовна, когда я получала Высшее образование - украИнский еще не имел место быть....
> Простите, я не осилю этот лигбез, но остаюсь при своем... Мы говорим "об"разные вещи)))) муляет в одесском варианте- не дает покоя(кстати, не только в одесском), мешает думать о другом, беспокоит. ну там еще что, но только не то, шо Вы там накопировали в гуглу
>     Меня *муляет* все таки вопрос - может мне пойти на курсы украИнского языка все-таки ....


  А меня муляет,- простите, - "лиГбез" в качестве аббревиатуры от "ЛИКвидации БЕЗграмотности" .А также "отсутствие в наличии" обычной для моей Одессы доброжелательности

----------


## Виктор Р

> Оффтоп в этой теме будет и его не может не быть, потому что только в Одессе (и раньше и сегодня, кто бы что не говорил) на любой вопрос отвечают долго и обстоятельно.
>      Я боюсь спрашивать. Клянусь. 
>      Боюсь, что начнут отвечать.
>      Мы ехали с мужем в маршрутке, он не Одессит, сидели не рядом. Я ему одно слово сказала и жестом показала "Это все Молдованка".
>      Мама рОдная ! Шо началосЯ. Мы уже вышли, онИ еще не кончили.
>      Мы узнали, где один дед учился, дед узнал, что баба училась там же, но раньше....
>      Это не опишешь.
>      А вот еще. С Ланжерона в 233-й спросили всего лишь - едет ли на жд вокзал маршрутка.
>      Все. Сорвалось. Шесть вариантов по две пересадки. Спорят между собой - чей вариант лучше.
> ...


  Ни совести,ни мозгов,ни нервов.

----------


## Елена Премудрая

Наших неместных друзей очень изумило мое отвечание вопросом на вопрос. Но когда я спросила при них мужа по телефону: А где ты идешь?, то испугалась за то, что они сейчас упадут в обморок. Им все казалось, что я прикалываюсь!

----------


## Виктор Р

Вейз мир!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Оффтоп в этой теме будет и его не может не быть, потому что только в Одессе (и раньше и сегодня, кто бы что не говорил) на любой вопрос отвечают долго и обстоятельно.
>      Я боюсь спрашивать. Клянусь. 
>      Боюсь, что начнут отвечать.
>      Мы ехали с мужем в маршрутке, он не Одессит, сидели не рядом. Я ему одно слово сказала и жестом показала "Это все Молдованка".
>      Мама рОдная ! Шо началосЯ. Мы уже вышли, онИ еще не кончили.
>      Мы узнали, где один дед учился, дед узнал, что баба училась там же, но раньше....
>      Это не опишешь.
>      А вот еще. С Ланжерона в 233-й спросили всего лишь - едет ли на жд вокзал маршрутка.
>      Все. Сорвалось. Шесть вариантов по две пересадки. Спорят между собой - чей вариант лучше.
> ...


 !00 процентов! У неё жопа холодная и мелкая,как и язык.

----------


## mtcl

Одесса. Молодой человек заходит в магазин головных уборов. Долго выбирает и наконец говорит: 
- Дайте мне посмотреть вон ту кепочку. 
Старый еврей за прилавком поворачивается и дает прошенный товар, после чего отворачивается от покупателя и продолжает заниматься каким-то своим делом. Покупатель примеряет кепку, смотрится в зеркало. В это время еврей поворачивается опять к прилавку и так испуганно говорит: 
- А де етот жлоб, шо просил у меня кепочку?! 
Покупатель, в шоке: 
- Так это я... 
Продавец: 
- Граф, вилитый граф, шоб я так жил!!!

----------


## Виктор Р

Жизнь д


елает с нас артистов... Константин Паустовский "Время больших ожиданий"

----------


## Виктор Р

Вот вам! Мне было 3 года.Соседка с 21 номера кричит моей прабабушке-"Доброе утро,Мадам Квадри!" Ответ!!! " Доброе утро,Мадам Померанценбойм"
Удавитесь! Такого вы не слышали!

----------


## translator

> я знаю язык своей страны, тем более была в партии и выступала на съездах, и сын учится в гимназии, где язык преподает заслуженный учитель Одесского региона.


 Ага.




> И не намерена здесь кичиться ни образованием, ни грамотностью, ни регалиями.


 Ну-у, мы так и поняли. Ага.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вот вам! Мне было 3 года.Соседка с 21 номера кричит моей прабабушке-"Доброе утро,Мадам Квадри!" Ответ!!! " Доброе утро,Мадам Померанценбойм"
> Удавитесь! Такого вы не слышали!


 Померанценбойм - действительно не слышала. А вот Лонденбаум - как здрасте. У меня подружка перед своей свадьбой выясняла, что значит фамилия ее жениха. Обратиться напрямую ей почему-то было неловко. Но все же на всякий случай она осталась на своей... 
Сейчас таки почти не слышно таких живописных фамилий. К слову, у нас почему-то по поводу запахов применяется слово "слышать" вместо "чувствовать" или "ощущать". В последнее время большинство одесситов *слышит* чаще ароматы канализации на улицах, чем какие-либо другие...

----------


## ann888

> Ни совести,ни мозгов,ни нервов.


              Дико звиняюсь (извиняюсь)! 

             Вы мне просто начинаете нравиться )))

             Шо вам с(из)-под меня надо?!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Померанценбойм - действительно не слышала. А вот Лонденбаум - как здрасте. У меня подружка перед своей свадьбой выясняла, что значит фамилия ее жениха. Обратиться напрямую ей почему-то было неловко. Но все же на всякий случай она осталась на своей... 
> Сейчас таки почти не слышно таких живописных фамилий. К слову, у нас почему-то по поводу запахов применяется слово "слышать" вместо "чувствовать" или "ощущать". В последнее время большинство одесситов *слышит* чаще ароматы канализации на улицах, чем какие-либо другие...


 Это что!!! Тот же 21-й. Штейнфурцель,Эпельбаум...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Дико звиняюсь (извиняюсь)! 
> 
>              Вы мне просто начинаете нравиться )))
> 
>              Шо вам с(из)-под меня надо?!


 А шо взять с перезрелой комсомолки? Запах тления?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это что!!! Тот же 21-й. Штейнфурцель,Эпельбаум...


 Навеяло:
-- Абрам, где ты так нализался и по какому поводу?. Ты же совсем не умеешь пить!!!
-- Мы с Моней немножко отметили День железнодорожника.
-- А какое вы к нему имеете отношение?
-- Ну как?! У Мони же фамилия Шлагбаум...

А вообще-то после общения по долгу службы с товарищем по фамилии Нездойминога, я поняла, что живописные фамилии есть у разных народов....

----------


## феерический

> А шо взять с перезрелой комсомолки? Запах тления?


 Знаете, в Одессе никогда небыло в моде грубить девушкам на ровном месте. Тем более, так вульгарно. Я вас не уважаю за это. Не считаю целесообразным на такое ... даже минус тратить...

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

> К слову, у нас почему-то по поводу запахов применяется слово "слышать" вместо "чувствовать" или "ощущать". В последнее время большинство одесситов *слышит* чаще ароматы канализации на улицах, чем какие-либо другие...


 На Молдаванке мне нравится когда пахнет кофе от пищекомбината, и малого веду в садик мимо двух пекарень так хлебом пахнет. А остальное таки да лучше не слышать.

----------


## Наташа_Т

Одесские штучки, недавно подслушанные мною в маршрутке возле автовокзала. Женщина явно кавказской внешности просит водителя остановить, растягивая буквы "А":
"На пАвАроте, пожалуйста!"
Водитель моментально: "Где?  Я тут не знаю улицу Паваротти! Ну надо же, как быстро у нас переименовывают улицы..." Правда, успокоил ее, что пошутил...

----------


## феерический

Заговорили про запахи и у меня сразу воспоминания детства: жил на Михайловской, недалеко от нашего дома, в помещении бывшего чего-то там, на первом этаже была пекарня, как вкусно пахло вечерами,когда они пекли булочки с корицей! Можно было подойти у ним,постучать в окно и если небыло на месте начальника смены,ты продавали булочки прямо так.
А еще в нашем дворе иногда удушливо пахло ацетоном и еще какой-то сладкой хренью - соседи раз в месяц варили ширку.
Но а самый приятный запах, который слышали аж на Б.Хмельницкого - это запах нашего винограда. У нас была 80ти летняя лоза позднего американского сорта Но-а, кажется так. Белый виноград с нежнейшим вкусом и потрясающим ароматом! В сентябре-октябре вся улица ходила обрывать его.
Был случай,иду домой,вижу - стоит на ящике какой-то типчик и обрывает его. Я спрашиваю, мол, помочь подержать? Он на автомате - нет,все хорошо,я сам. А когда увидел,что я захожу к себе в калитку и понял,что это мой виноград,сказал "Пардоньте" и скрылся...

----------


## ann888

На Михайловской 8 пахло ванилью ?)))))

   А я в 1 класс ходила в школу на Довженко и там все время с утра был специфический запах, как я узнала потом, что от пивного завода.
   Теперь, когда слышу этот запах - сразу вспоминаю детство и почему то как мы катались на больших школьных воротах...

----------


## Чебурген

> вспоминаю детство и почему то как мы катались на больших школьных воротах...


 У меня почему-то возникли ассоциации с огромной створкой ворот, лежащей плашмя, и шарикоподшипниками, приделанными к ней на досках  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

У нас в школе ворот не было. Но на створках, калитках и т.д. многие любили повисать и кататься.

----------


## феерический

Учился в 35й на Гагарина, запах пива и дрожжей тоже помню с детства. А в старших классах было очень удобно прогуливать: через пивзавод, мимо школы и на море)))

----------


## OMF

> Учился в 35й на Гагарина, запах пива и дрожжей тоже помню с детства. А в старших классах было очень удобно прогуливать: через пивзавод, мимо школы и на море)))


  Когда? Тут есть много из 35-й.

----------


## Буджак

Видимо, под школой на Довженко тоже подразумевается 35-я, хотя она на Гагарина. На самой Довженко школы никогда не было.

----------


## filib

hi

----------


## mtcl

Родился как-то в Одессе в одной еврейской семье мальчик. Но вот беда – совсем без век над глазами… Родители в горе! Идут к хирургу, и задают вопрос: «Доктор, помогите! Посоветуйте, что можно сделать?!». Доктор, долго осматривает младенца, а потом выносит свой врачебный вердикт: «Я вижу один единственный выход – после обрезания, пришить мальчику вместо век крайнюю плоть!». Родители в шоке: «Ой-вэй, это очень религиозный вопрос, и мы обязательно должны посоветоваться с раввином!»… Идут они в синагогу, находят раввина, и рассказывают ему всю историю, а потом спрашивают: «Рэбэ, что вы скажите на этот вопрос? Какое будет ваше мнение?». Раввин долго думает, и, в конце концов, отвечает: «Я вам скажу своё категорическое «Нет»!»… Родители в опять в шоке: «Ой-вэй, рэбэ! А почему же нет? Хирург сказал, что это единственный выход!». И раввин отвечает: «Я думаю, что после этой операции у мальчика будет ..ёвый взгляд на жизнь!»…

----------


## ann888

> Видимо, под школой на Довженко тоже подразумевается 35-я, хотя она на Гагарина. На самой Довженко школы никогда не было.


 Ой. я что то ступила, конечно на Гагарина, прошу пардона, я училась в 35 только в 1 классе, потом построили 62-ю за рестораном Море  и нас всех перевели туда. Где мы ы и проучились до 10 класса, все, кто жил на Проспекте и кто на Ленбате.
     А уж про соседство самых вкусных пирожных в городе в этом ресторане я и вспоминать не буду ! Слюнки текут.
   Весь город туда ездил, а мы бегали на большой перемене. И брали по ТРИ !
ОТ этого худобой не страдали.

----------


## феерический

> А уж про соседство самых вкусных пирожных в городе в этом ресторане я и вспоминать не буду ! Слюнки текут.
> Весь город туда ездил, а мы бегали на большой перемене. И брали по ТРИ !
> ОТ этого худобой не страдали.


 Это полезнее, чем соседство пивзавода))) А ресторан Чёрное море (так, кажется, он назывался) я тоже вспоминаю хорошо))))

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Это полезнее, чем соседство пивзавода))) А ресторан Чёрное море (так, кажется, он назывался) я тоже вспоминаю хорошо))))


 А по-моему просто МОРЕ. И кондитерка там была великолепная, это правда.

----------


## феерический

Точняк! Море! Спасибо...

----------


## ann888

Так все в Одессе и говорили, когда в гости собирались:"Возьмем гвоздички, Шампусик и слойку из Моря и пойдем."
Ну там или пирожные из Моря. Так приезжие настолько вытягивали физии - пирожные из мооооря ? ну, мол, все видели, но что б в море пирожные ловили....

----------


## Чебурген

Ресторан "Чёрное море" это ресторан при одноимённой гостинице на ул. Ленина угол Воровского  :smileflag:  А там был ресторан под названием "Море", при нём- кондитерская. Сейчас на этом месте Имексбанк  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

Сейчас на его месте частный пенсионный фонд имени Климова

----------


## Fantomka

> Так все в Одессе и говорили, когда в гости собирались:"Возьмем гвоздички, Шампусик и слойку из Моря и пойдем."
> Ну там или пирожные из Моря. Так приезжие настолько вытягивали физии - пирожные из мооооря ? ну, мол, все видели, но что б в море пирожные ловили....


 ой, я сейчас согласна на пироженки с "Киева", даже с "Моря" не надо, только дайте!! (( родственников из Москвы ставила в тупик фраза "по дороге зайдем в "Киев" и купим пирожных", все просили далеко не ходить )))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> ой, я сейчас согласна на пироженки с "Киева", даже с "Моря" не надо, только дайте!! (( родственников из Москвы ставила в тупик фраза "по дороге зайдем в "Киев" и купим пирожных", все просили далеко не ходить )))))))


 А то они не ходили в свои "Прагу" и "Пекин"?

----------


## Fantomka

> А то они не ходили в свои "Прагу" и "Пекин"?


 ну так-то ж типа дома ))))))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

Не помню, писали тут уже или еще нет фразочку : "Вы хорошо  Глядите!" (В смысле "выглядите") Вот вспомнилась  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> Не помню, писали тут уже или еще нет фразочку : "Вы хорошо Глядите!" (В смысле "выглядите") Вот вспомнилась


 ...так шоп ви знали - это я ишо плохо сибя чуйствую!

----------


## Panty

> ...так шоп ви знали - это я ишо плохо сибя чуйствую!


 Обычно еще отвечают: "Да? Так это я себя еще плохо чувствую" и потом возможен перечень причин изза чего :smileflag: ))))

----------


## translator

> hi


 И вам не болеть...

----------


## Чебурген

> И вам не болеть...


 Да, то был самый интересный и содержательный отзыв *по теме*...  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

я оценил

----------


## Виктор Р

> Знаете, в Одессе никогда небыло в моде грубить девушкам на ровном месте. Тем более, так вульгарно. Я вас не уважаю за это. Не считаю целесообразным на такое ... даже минус тратить...


 Так и что мне теперь? Да,согласен с Вами,был несколько резок,но сколько же можно было!!!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Да, то был самый интересный и содержательный отзыв *по теме*...


 Таки да!

----------


## Гидрант

Случайно "надыбал"в Инете дневники Пантелеева (того самого, что "Республика Шкид" :smileflag: ).(http://lib.ru/RUSSLIT/PANTELEEW/zapkn.txt_with-big-pictures.html)
Всегда считал его по тематике писателем -ленинградцем. А оказывается, человек успел побывать и у нас, причем оставил много мимолетных зарисовок-заметок об Одессе 20-х годов. Пару примеров на языковую тематику.



> Одесситка в столовой: - Борщ абсолютно невкусный, но я так соскучилась за жидким...


 


> В Одессе грузили самшит - драгоценное, ароматно пахучее дерево, крохотные полешки, похожие на корни хрена. Грузчики - евреи, симпатичные ребята. Говорят по-еврейски, но ругаются на изысканном русском


 


> Покупаю у старухи торговки папиросы. Она всучивает мне старую, засиженную мухами коробку...Я говорю: нет, засиженную мухами коробку я не возьму. Старуха багровеет от негодования. 
> - Чтоб я так была здорова, как она засижена мухами! - восклицает она. Докричалась до того, что - купил.


 


> В Одессе очень несовершенный узкоколейный трамвай....Электрический ток,не сдерживаемый прохудившейся проводкой,свободно гуляет по вагону, по всем его металлическим частям. В таком вагоне нельзя прислониться к решетчатой двери, взяться рукой за поручень или за скобу у окна. 
>  То и дело в вагоне вскрикивают: 
> - Ой, черт, - кусается! 
> - Кондуктриса! Что вы смотрите, у вас же не вагон, а электрический стул! 
> - А вы галоши на руки наденьте, - советует какой-то благодушный джентльмен.


 


> Дождливый осенний вечер в Одессе. Под мостом сидят два гопника, бродяги, нищие. Один из них гол и наг, у другого на плечах рваный мешок из-под картофеля.Кутаясь в эту рванину, наслаждаясь теплом, сибаритствуя, он говорит: 
>  - Подумать только!.. Ведь было время, когда я тоже не имел что надеть!..


 Аналогичная история в несколько другом оформлении в воспоминаниях Утесова. И кто у кого украл? Или оба использовали фольклор?




> Ю.К. пьяный вошел в одесский трамвай. Сел. Поднялся. Торжественно поднял руку. 
> - Граждане! Все отменяется. Объявляю себя мэром города Одессы. Валюта будет возвращена. 
> Будто бы. Легенды "русского Марселя".


  Ю.К. - это не Олеша ли??  А "предвыборная программа" что-то до боли мне напоминает  :smileflag:  




> На улице подошла ко мне нищая старуха. Я подал ей 20 копеек. Она заплакала: 
>  - Спасибо, сынок! Спаси тебя бог! *Чтобы твоей маме так подали!*

----------


## Moon Cat

> ...И кто у кого украл?Или оба использовали фольклор?


  знаете, а я тоже лично столкнулась с этим явлением.
 По-моему ЕМНП в этой теме я рассказала про  реальный случай из детства моего сына. Как мы были в морском музее где-то в первой половине 90-х годов и сынуля(как любой нормальный мАлчик) захотел потрогать штурвал, выставленный в зале музея. На что смотрительница, выбежав из-за угла накинулась на нас: "Не мацайте штурвал"
 Когда она удалилась, мы незаметно к нему подошли и я  тихо предложила сыну его помацать))))) и даже покрутить.
 Каково же было мое удивление, когда я прочитала об этом, по-моему, у Смирнова или еще где точно не помню(((( И как это понимать? Кто у кого украл? Или это и есть одесский фольклор?

----------


## Mystique

> знаете, а я тоже лично столкнулась с этим явлением.
> По-моему ЕМНП в этой теме я рассказала про  реальный случай из детства моего сына. Как мы были в морском музее где-то в первой половине 90-х годов и сынуля(как любой нормальный мАлчик) захотел потрогать штурвал, выставленный в зале музея.


 Та я вас умоляю,  у меня в детстве каждый похож в тот музей проходил по такому сценарию, без разницы, кто меня туда вёл) В последние раза даже привыкли и от штурвала уже не гоняли) Думаю, там это самая обычная история)

----------


## Moon Cat

> Та я вас умоляю,  у меня в детстве каждый похож в тот музей проходил по такому сценарию, без разницы, кто меня туда вёл) В последние раза даже привыкли и от штурвала уже не гоняли) Думаю, там это самая обычная история)


  та для искушенной молодежи все "боян" или "боянчег".  У мине такое впечатление, что они родились с гуглом в голове :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Та я вас умоляю,  у меня в детстве каждый похож в тот музей проходил по такому сценарию, без разницы, кто меня туда вёл) В последние раза даже привыкли и от штурвала уже не гоняли) Думаю, там это самая обычная история)


 ИМХО, тут дело, наверное, не в ситуации, которая довольно часто имеет место быть в музеях. Мне когда-то самой, уже вполне взрослому человеку, на экскурсии по замкам Луары во Франции такой нагоняй местная смотрительница устроила за попытку "помацать" дверцу печи на кухне... Ну очень захотелось Люблю я такие вещи. Хорошо, что они матом не умеют ругаться :smileflag:  А то бы она мне выдала все, что знала...
Мне кажется, что талантливый рассказчик любую типичную ситуацию умеет превратить в крылатую фразу или историю. Многие же, например, авторы песен говорили, что для них наивысшая похвала, когда их песню считают народной. Правда это в основном - все в прошлом. Современные песни на роль народных как-то не тянут. Или я их мало знаю.

----------


## феерический

> У мине такое впечатление, что они родились с гуглом в голове


 Между прочим, должен вам заметить, что это не самый плохой вариант! Потому как многие рождаются с udaff.com

----------


## Пушкин

Здрасьте вам через окно! 
Не помню описывал ли я где то этот случай, а дело было так:
Была у моих близких родственников дача в Аркадии, прямо на Каманина угол Хрустальный пер., как все одесские старые дачи - это был большой дом делённый на 5 соседей - у каждого своя отдельная часть и  территория. Одно из окон соседей выходило на нашу веранду, которую летом мы использовали под столовую. И когда мы садились за стол, открывалось окно в котором появлялась  соседка с сильно выраженным еврейским лицом ( имени к сожалению не помню, то ли Маня, то ли Циля) и бесцеремонно спрашивала у тёти: -" А шо у Вас сегодня на обЭд?" После того что ей отвечали: - "И как ты это готовишь?" - "Ой, дай мине кЭцик попробовать, спасибо вкусно, я себе то же буду такое делать."
По началу, нам было смешно и приятно услышать одесскую рЭч, переброситься пару словами на Идиш, но дело в том что окошко открывалось и на завтрак, и на ужин, и в течении дня что то спросить... К концу первого лета, мы были просто измождены и не только просоленным воздухом и солнцем...На второе лето мы надумали добавить часть второго этажа за счет чердака ( там крыша текла и требовала ремонта), каково было моё, а в последствии и наше, удивление - когда залезая на чердак, обнаружил рабочий унитаз над нашей частью и дверь в соседскую часть, стало ясно почему крыша "текла"... Соседка сдавала приезжим, по моему все помещения своей дачи в т.ч. и чердак. Ох и гиволт же был... Собрали общее собрание кооператива рассматривать этот случай и постановили, так как эта комната имела несколько окон на разные стороны, пресловутое окно заложить стеклоблоками, даже сам Жванецкий за это голосовал (член кооператива), что мы тут же и исполнили. А через пару лет дачу продали -  в Аркадии начался дискотечно -клубный период и спать по ночам было практически не возможно...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Здрасьте вам через окно!


  и где Ви сушите биллё?




> ...обнаружил рабочий унитаз над нашей частью и дверь в соседскую часть, стало ясно почему крыша "текла"... Соседка сдавала приезжим, по моему все помещения своей дачи в т.ч. и чердак. ...


 а можно вопрос? крыша текла по причине, что по ней ходил? или по причине унитаза? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> и где Ви сушите биллё?


  И где Ви сохните бельё? - Я в духовке на верОвке, что б не стырили воровки... :smileflag:  






> а можно вопрос? крыша текла по причине, что по ней ходил? или по причине унитаза?


  вторая причина правильна, как оказалось :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> И где Ви сохните бельё? - Я в духовке на верОвке, что б не стырили воровки...


 Прям стихи Михалкова  :smileflag: 
-А у нас в квартире газ, а у вас?
-А у нас водопровод. Вот!
В одесских двориках, так, на всякий случай, иногда была тема: посторожить бельё. Ну и соответственно: посторожите заодно и моё.

----------


## Пушкин

чем вы гладите нежное женское бельё? 

- рукой...

----------


## Zhemchug

> И где Ви сохните бельё? - Я в духовке на верОвке, что б не стырили воровки...


 Навеяло: "И как ви кушаете свинья?" 

Одна запятая и безобидная фраза становится оскорблением.

----------


## Чебурген

А мне навеяло очень длинный анекдот за то, что сын думал спросить из окна проходящего поезда у папы, стоящего на пероне . Так много хотелось узнать и рассказать, но лишь пару секунд...
В результате:
-Папа, ви какаете?
-Да!
И сын был доволен, шо у папы жизнь сложилась....

----------


## Zhemchug

До войны соседями моей бабушки по лестничной площадке (клетке? - так почему-то говорили) была одинокая пожилая пара. У этих двух семей был общий электросчетчик. И регулярно раз в месяц соседка Двойра (я почему-то четко запомнила ее имя) приходила к бабушке очень мягко выяснять отношения "за свет". Она не ругалась, только никак не могла понять, почему ей приходится, так много, на ее взгляд, платить. И все повторяла: "Ну ви же горишь больше, а ми горишь меньше...." 
Наша семья до войны действительно "местами" доходила до 11 человек. Только постоянно жило человек 8. И "горело" действительно больше. Но и платили соответственно...

----------


## Чебурген

> соседями моей бабушки по лестничной площадке (*клетке? - так почему-то говорили*)


 О! Ещё один перл  :smileflag:  И "свет выгорает(нагорело)" тоже  :smileflag: 
Мы тут уже, как археологи, по крупицам что-то из глубин памяти выцепляем (или выцепливаем?)

----------


## Moon Cat

О эти коммунальные соседи!!! Я вспоминаю как одинокая соседка сказала как отрубила:"Рыба моя! Я одна, а вас четыре души, поэтому буду мыть одну досочку в общем коридоре" а дощатый пол этого коридора состоял из 5 досок! И таки мыла однуэта добрая женщина

----------


## Zhemchug

У нас была не комуна, а две квартиры на площадке почему-то с общим счетчиком. И счетчик этот располагался тоже в общем на эти две квартиры шкафу. Зимой там хранили закрутки. Бабушка моя варила всевозможное варенье. А ее ни довоенные, ни послевоенные соседи этим не занимались. И что характерно: краж этого добра в доме ни разу не было. Видимо, в том числе, потому, что практически невозможно было пройти через "кордон" бабушек во дворе с извечным вопросом: "Кто Вам нужен???" Еще "куда идешь?" - можно было что-то придумать. Но назвать чужому человеку за секунду конкретную фамилию - практически невозможно. А если фамилию все таки называли - в ход шли "уточняющие вопросы" на тему, почему ищут конкретно данного Мишу Розенблита, если все знают, что он в это время бывает там-то и там-то... Так что КГБ могло спать спокойно.

----------


## Чебурген

Упс... Я сразу и не понял  :smileflag:  Подумалось за мытьё досточки из под чистки рыбы  :smileflag:  ("Рыба моя" сбило с панталыку  :smileflag: )

----------


## Чебурген

> Видимо, в том числе, потому, что практически невозможно было пройти через "кордон" бабушек во дворе с извечным вопросом: "Кто Вам нужен???"


 У меня и сейчас (не во дворике на Молдаванке, а в 9-и этажке на Черёмушках  :smileflag: ) присутствует почти постоянно такой фэйс- контроль  :smileflag:  И это хорошо, несмотря на некоторые отрицательные нюансы...

----------


## Виктор Р

> А мне навеяло очень длинный анекдот за то, что сын думал спросить из окна проходящего поезда у папы, стоящего на пероне . Так много хотелось узнать и рассказать, но лишь пару секунд...
> В результате:
> -Папа, ви какаете?
> -Да!
> И сын был доволен, шо у папы жизнь сложилась....


 Фу!

----------


## Zhemchug

> У меня и сейчас (не во дворике на Молдаванке, а в 9-и этажке на Черёмушках ) присутствует почти постоянно такой фэйс- контроль  И это хорошо, несмотря на некоторые отрицательные нюансы...


 У меня есть свадебная фотография 1986 года во дворе дома на Гайдара. На фото сидят на скамейке, которую когда-то ставил мой покойный папа, все бабушки нашей и соседних парадных. Все улыбающиеся, счастливые и довольные тем, что им удалось увидеть мою свадьбу, выход невесты. Я выросла у них на глазах. Никогда ни одного дурного слова от них не слышала и не видела никакого злорадства в свой адрес. Все они сейчас уже в лучшем мире. И это фото - просто забавный, колоритный эпизод моей юности. Так что никаких нюансов у меня в этом вопросе не было и нет. 
А, к слову, когда идешь с сумками, с детской коляской и не на кого оставить малыша хоть на минутку, чтобы занести сумки с базара - с такой теплотой вспоминаешь тех бабушек и те дворы...

----------


## Пушкин

> Навеяло: "И как ви кушаете свинья?" 
> 
> Одна запятая и безобидная фраза становится оскорблением.


 По моему шо с запятой, шо бэз всё равно..., а вот оскорбление или нет? - так одному достаточно и пол слова что бы оскорбиться, другой и более существенные выражения терпит.

----------


## Пушкин

> А мне навеяло очень длинный анекдот за то, что сын думал спросить из окна проходящего поезда у папы, стоящего на пероне . Так много хотелось узнать и рассказать, но лишь пару секунд...
> В результате:
> -Папа, ви какаете?
> -Да!
> И сын был доволен, шо у папы жизнь сложилась....


  Это анекдот или случай из жизни Вилли Токарева, там длинная цепочка логических умозаключений, таких как "....значит кушает, если кушает значит есть что и на что, если есть на что" и т.д.

----------


## Zhemchug

> По моему шо с запятой, шо бэз всё равно..., а вот оскорбление или нет? - так одному достаточно и пол слова что бы оскорбиться, другой и более существенные выражения терпит.


 Ну "бэз" запятой свинья будет блюдом, употребление которого удивляет "кошерного" собеседника. А "с запятой" - свиньей будет уже Ваш собеседник. Думаю, мало кому в этом случае фраза покажется комплиментом...  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Фу!


 Зато сын в курсе, шо у папы со здоровьем и вообще всё в порядке  :smileflag: 


> А, к слову, когда идешь с сумками, с детской коляской и не на кого оставить малыша хоть на минутку, чтобы занести сумки с базара - *с такой теплотой вспоминаешь тех бабушек и те дворы*...


 "Мы их теряем!!!...." (с) 
 В другой теме на форуме писал, что попросил у тётушки- соседки три литровых банки для закрутки, так она извинялась, шо те банки не  мытые...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну "бэз" запятой свинья будет блюдом, употребление которого удивляет "кошерного" собеседника. А "с запятой" - свиньей будет уже Ваш собеседник. Думаю, мало кому в этом случае фраза покажется комплиментом...


  таки да, простите прочел не с той интонацией, иногда тяжело читать - нужно слышать... :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А мне навеяло очень длинный анекдот за то, что сын думал спросить из окна проходящего поезда у папы, стоящего на пероне . Так много хотелось узнать и рассказать, но лишь пару секунд...
> В результате:
> -Папа, ви какаете?
> -Да!
> И сын был доволен, шо у папы жизнь сложилась....


 


> Фу!


 Так в человеке, по Чехову, все только *должно быть* прекрасно. А на самом деле - так много "Фу".... 
Вы уж пардоньте, вспомнилось, как лежала после тяжелых первых родов среди таких же 4 прооперированных женщин в первые-вторые сутки. Заходит к нам анестезиолог, который участвовал в операции. А мы все, опять таки пардоньте - на суднах. И он выдает: "Вы, дамы, не смущайтесь. Для врача эти звуки - музыка. И говорит она о том, что все у вас идет хорошо, все налаживается. Выздоравливайте." 
Вот такой был одесский доктор. А перед тем, как дать наркоз, он улыбался, здоровался и раскланивался, как на прогулке по Дерибасовской. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Так в человеке, по Чехову, все только *должно быть* прекрасно. А на самом деле - так много "Фу".... 
> Вы уж пардоньте, вспомнилось, как лежала после тяжелых первых родов среди таких же 4 прооперированных женщин в первые-вторые сутки. Заходит к нам анестезиолог, который участвовал в операции. А мы все, опять таки пардоньте - на суднах. И он выдает: "Вы, дамы, не смущайтесь. Для врача эти звуки - музыка. И говорит она о том, что все у вас идет хорошо, все налаживается. Выздоравливайте." 
> Вот такой был одесский доктор. А перед тем, как дать наркоз, он улыбался, здоровался и раскланивался, как на прогулке по Дерибасовской.


 И в каком роддоме Ви имели счастье кесариться?

----------


## Zhemchug

В 5-м. В 1987 году.

----------


## Пушкин

> В 5-м. В 1987 году.


  да в 87м такая жуткая технология таки была, сейчас по другому - через пол часа просыпаются, через 2 часа ходЮт... Папу пускают прямо в грудничковое отделение позыркать на детё, для меня такой либерализм был шоком.

----------


## nerazborchivo

это всё - деньги...

----------


## Alexandr

> это всё - деньги...


 Если деньги платят - значит искусство!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Зато сын в курсе, шо у папы со здоровьем и вообще всё в порядке "Мы их теряем!!!...." (с) 
>  В другой теме на форуме писал, что попросил у тётушки- соседки три литровых банки для закрутки, так она извинялась, шо те банки не  мытые...


 Таки да фу!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Так в человеке, по Чехову, все только *должно быть* прекрасно. А на самом деле - так много "Фу".... 
> Вы уж пардоньте, вспомнилось, как лежала после тяжелых первых родов среди таких же 4 прооперированных женщин в первые-вторые сутки. Заходит к нам анестезиолог, который участвовал в операции. А мы все, опять таки пардоньте - на суднах. И он выдает: "Вы, дамы, не смущайтесь. Для врача эти звуки - музыка. И говорит она о том, что все у вас идет хорошо, все налаживается. Выздоравливайте." 
> Вот такой был одесский доктор. А перед тем, как дать наркоз, он улыбался, здоровался и раскланивался, как на прогулке по Дерибасовской.


 Слава Богу,я не гинеколог!

----------


## Пушкин

> это всё - деньги...


  как ни странно  - нет. Есть с чем сравнить, первые (роды) и вторые - две большие разницы, причем в том же роддоме, но у разных врачей...

----------


## феерический

> Слава Богу,я не гинеколог!


 Да, а типичный флудераст-грубиян. Нечего сказать по теме - молчание золото, не делайте волну!

----------


## Гидрант

> как ни странно  - нет. Есть с чем сравнить, первые (роды) и вторые - две большие разницы, причем в том же роддоме, но у разных врачей...


 Чтобы  беседа сделала легкий крен от физиологии в сторону высокой литературы, вспомним Паустовского:



> Во время оно,- говорила она,- мы таки рожали нормальных детей, а вы, моя дорогая, рожаете бог знает кого - просто котят.


  И на той же странице - как пройти мимо? - 


> - Опять она завела свою шарманку, эта хипесница!


 И чуть дальше 


> - Перестаньте пылить своим френчем! - небрежно сказала ему Люсьена.- И вообще прекратите вашу шмекерию! 
> Никто из нас, даже сама Люсьена, не знал значения румынского слова "шмекерия". Кынти пришел от этого слова в исступление.... Только через несколько дней мы узнали значение слова "шмекерия". Оно было совершенно невинным. В переводе на русский язык оно означало "жульничество".


 ПС. Все! - закрываю и ставлю на полку! Понимаю, что ничего нового не добавил - все читали, все помнят, но как удержаться лишний раз вспомнить, я вас спрашиваю?  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Чтобы  беседа сделала легкий крен от физиологии в сторону высокой литературы


  Скажу Вам больше, мы можем даже не много соединить физиологию и  высокую литературу  - как там у Жванецкокго - "Писать как и писать нужно когда  невмоготу" )))

----------


## Виктор Р

> Да, а типичный флудераст-грубиян. Нечего сказать по теме - молчание золото, не делайте волну!


 Прикрывшись ником и аватаром все смелые!

----------


## Гидрант

> Прикрывшись ником и аватаром все смелые!


 "_Жёра, подержи мой макинтошь - я сейчас покажю этому фраеру с Пириображенськой как бушуеть Чёрное мора в Одессе!_"  :smileflag:   :smileflag: 
Почему-то такую или подобную ВЫМЫШЛЕННУЮ фразу (и соответствующий стиль общения) многие иногородние любители одесской экзотики считают визитной карточкой нашего города . Сказать, чтобы мне это очень нравилось, так нет.

Может потому, что еще успел пообщаться с людьми, знавшими Одессу и не в последнюю очередь Молдаванку еще до войны. 
Так вот, по рассказам, если встречались двое мужиков, один с дамой, и был веский повод выяснить отношения "не стесняясь", правила хорошего тона предполагали : "Я извиняюсь, мадам, можно Вашего Сему на пару минут?". С Семой шли на другую строну улицы и там уже Семе говорили все, что накипело, с применением богатого лексикона биндюжников. Потом к даме назад: "Миль пардон, что задержал" 
Дама, в принципе, сама умела при надобности объясниться не хуже, но "_это ж вам Одесса, а не какая-нибудь затрушенная Винница_"(с) :smileflag:  - опять Паустовский

----------


## Виктор Р

> Да, а типичный флудераст-грубиян. Нечего сказать по теме - молчание золото, не делайте волну!


 Я Вам скажу,как говорят поэты-я б Вам советовал беречь свои портрэты!

----------


## Panty

> "_Жёра, подержи мой макинтошь - я сейчас покажю этому фраеру с Пириображенськой как бушуеть Чёрное мора в Одессе!_"  
> Почему-то такую или подобную ВЫМЫШЛЕННУЮ фразу (и соответствующий стиль общения) многие иногородние любители одесской экзотики считают визитной карточкой нашего города . Сказать, чтобы мне это очень нравилось, так нет.
> 
> Может потому, что еще успел пообщаться с людьми, знавшими Одессу и не в последнюю очередь Молдаванку еще до войны. 
> Так вот, по рассказам, если встречались двое мужиков, один с дамой, и был веский повод выяснить отношения "не стесняясь", правила хорошего тона предполагали : "Я извиняюсь, мадам, можно Вашего Сему на пару минут?". С Семой шли на другую строну улицы и там уже Семе говорили все, что накипело, с применением богатого лексикона биндюжников. Потом к даме назад: "Миль пардон, что задержал" 
> Дама, в принципе, сама умела при надобности объясниться не хуже, но "_это ж вам Одесса, а не какая-нибудь затрушенная Винница_"(с) - опять Паустовский


 Добавлю, что ругаться или выяснять отношения интеллигентно, не опускаясь до открытого хамства, это надо еще уметь. Поэтому в Одессе всегда имели место быть две ипостаси людей, а следовательно и их общения, и это две большие разницы.

----------


## Чебурген

> Добавлю, что ругаться или выяснять отношения интеллигентно, не опускаясь до открытого хамства, это надо еще уметь.


 Божи ж мой! Какие золотые слова, и не только для этой темы! Неужели у нас в Одессе уже забыли, как это делать?

----------


## Panty

> Божи ж мой! Какие золотые слова, и не только для этой темы! Неужели у нас в Одессе уже забыли, как это делать?


 Скажем так, это исскуство, некоторые могут его довести до совершенства.

----------


## Пушкин

> Скажем так, это исскуство, некоторые могут его довести до совершенства.


 К сожалению, многие под этим искусством (общения, манер, жизни) подразумевают обратное. Меня всегда поражало почему люди называющие себя одесситами не чувствуют грань между юмором и хамством. Я даже  коротенькое эссе когда то написал:





> _Хотелось бы не много поговорить о  юморе. Как видно, некоторые забыли, что  азм есь. Не ужели нахамить человеку, а потом сказать что это юмор или шутка – являет собой пример  юмора – конечно нет. Как поступают настоящие одесситы, если хочется сказать то, что в данный момент говорить не стоит? Правильно, рассказывают подходящий к случаю одесский анекдот .
> Ведь анекдот имеет двойной смысл, если он действительно рассказан к месту.
> Одессит  лишен  чувства собственной важности и умеет посмеяться над собой или с иронией отозваться о ком то, но он всегда чувствует грань между шуткой и оскорблением.
> Наш  юмор  ироничен, он бархатен, но редко бывает колюч.
> Конечно, со мной многие могут не согласится в виду своего нигилизма, может даже дойдут до того что скажут что Одесского юмора, нет вообще. И тут, мне придётся с ними согласится, ведь с классиком не поспоришь…
> "О Боже! Сохрани этот город! Соедини разбросанных, кто в других местах не может избавиться от своего таланта и своеобразия. Да! Что-то есть в этой нервной почве, рождающей музыкантов, художников, певцов, шарлатанов и бандитов, так ярко живущих по обе стороны начального образования.
> Но нет одесского юмора, нет одесской литературы. Есть юмор, вызывающий смех, а есть шутки, вызывающие улыбку сострадания."
>  Если вам ответят вопросом на вопрос или над вами с ходу подшутили (так принято в Одессе) это не значит что вам хамят. Любите не себя в Одессе - любите Одессу в себе, если её там нет, то впитывайте, абсорбируете и надеюсь со временем начнете понимать. Многие люди не родились в Одессе - а кто теперь скажет что они не одесситы - Михаил Водяной, Семён Крупник, к примеру. Есть и такие, что родились в Одессе, но к сожалению Одесса не живёт в их душах, в их сердцах. Так что будьте мне здоровы,  дышите просоленным воздухом и радуйтесь жизни.
> 
> ...

----------


## Чебурген

> Скажем так, это исскуство, некоторые могут его довести до совершенства.


 Сорри за офф, интеллигентный человек никогда не скажет: ... вашу мать. Он скажет: я вам формально в отцы гожусь  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> К сожалению, многие под этим искусством (общения, манер, жизни) подразумевают обратное. Меня всегда поражало почему люди называющие себя одесситами не чувствуют грань между юмором и хамством. Я даже коротенькое эссе когда то написал:


 Потому что уж так повелось издавна наш чудесный город населяют разные люди, и таже торговка на углу, покрывающая матом неугодных прохожих, является в той же степени колоритным персонажем нашей жизни, как и скромный интеллигентный профессор, вознесшийся в небесные сферы наук, которого бытие опускает на бренную землю.
Одесса это многоликий и многогранный город, и конечно хотелось чтобы хамства самого низшего сорта в нем было намного меньше, чем это имеет место быть.




> Сорри за офф, интеллигентный человек никогда не скажет: ... вашу мать. Он скажет: я вам формально в отцы гожусь


 Скажу большее, интеллигентный человек сокраментально промолчит, и если и выскажется на могучем русском, то это когда доведут до высшей точки кипения, но обычно хватает сказанного в масть замечания, после которого наступает глубокая пауза.

----------


## Ludmila11-09

> одесситами не чувствуют грань между юмором и хамством. :


 в том то и суть настоящих одесситов, к хамству отнестись с юмором, но!!! умение
так съюморить, тчо хаму смешно может не показаться.

----------


## Пушкин

> в том то и суть настоящих одесситов, к хамству отнестись с юмором, но!!! умение
> так съюморить, тчо хаму смешно может не показаться.


  Суть - чувствовать грань между юмором и хамством, я не о том когда хамят вам, а о том когда хамите вы - и это две большие разницы, согласитесь...
Под "вы" конечно же имею в виду не ВАС, а тех кто не чувствуя эту грань называют себя высоким званием -  одессит.

----------


## Ludmila11-09

> Суть - чувствовать грань между юмором и хамством, я не о том когда хамят вам, а о том когда хамите вы - и это две большие разницы, согласитесь...


 соглашусь )))

----------


## Гидрант

> называют себя высоким званием -  одессит.


 А вот интересно, как чаще: "Я одессит" или "Я с Одессы". По-моему, чаще все же второе (сам почти всегда отвечаю на "анкетный вопрос" собеседника именно так). Если да, так нет ли в этом глубокого смысла: одессит (настоящий) в глубине подсознания ставит на первое место "маму", а не себя и гордится ею всегда, а собой - когда получится.
У Утесова, помните



> Как хотите, можете со мной делать что угодно, а я все равно буду кричать: "Одесса - лучший город в мире!"... Если бы Одесса была не самым лучшим городом в мире, разве я не любил бы ее? Конечно, любил.... Разве можно не любить мать за то, что она не красавица. Мать любят за то, что она мать... А так как она все-таки самый лучший город, то сами понимаете...


 ПС. А вот в столице нашей бывшей общей Родины слыхивал пренебрежительное: "Ну, Я же москвич" (а вы все - шушера) от вчера только получившего заветную прописку "лимиты".

----------


## феерический

№1
- Девушка, вы Одесситка?
- Да!
- А что вы делаете на выходных?
- До дому їду!

№2
- Девушка, вы Москвичка?
- Да, а шо?

----------


## Пушкин

> А вот интересно, как чаще: "Я одессит" или "Я с Одессы". По-моему, чаще все же второе (сам почти всегда отвечаю на "анкетный вопрос" собеседника именно так). Если да, так нет ли в этом глубокого смысла: одессит (настоящий) в глубине подсознания ставит на первое место "маму", а не себя и гордится ею всегда, а собой - когда получится.


 Если слышите - "Я  с Одессы" - это значит из близ лежащей деревни", говаривал наш сосед дядя Жора... )))

----------


## Гидрант

> Если слышите - "Я  с Одессы" - это значит из близ лежащей деревни", говаривал наш сосед дядя Жора... )))


 Оп-па! Выходит, я - деревенский?!?!? Нет - когда-то бабушка (шепотом) таки говорила мне, что у ее папы было еще и имение где-то поблизости. Но я всегда об этом молчал и  говорил, что кроме двух маленьких домов в центре Одессы, мои предки 100 лет ничего другого не имели. Боже, как я прокололся, и как меня безошибочно вычислили! Вы ж посмотрите - всего этого давно уже нет, а генетическая память зашуршала  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Оп-па! Выходит, я - деревенский?!?!?Боже, как я прокололся, и как меня безошибочно вычислили!


  Влияние улицы - многое даёт...))) Просто нужно понимать где типично, а где атипично. Когда то тут была дискуссия -  "Одесса или Одэса?", а вы как считаете?
И так что б не много скрасить вам прокол :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7VwUwmlXk8
Так что Бойнэсайра шлимазл бесомэмучо!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Если слышите - "Я  с Одессы" - это значит из близ лежащей деревни", говаривал наш сосед дядя Жора... )))


 Мой папа говорил: "Вооб*шч*е-то я один, но ми с Одессы"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Когда то тут была дискуссия -  "Одесса или Одэса?", а вы как считаете?


 Ой, не начинайте опять за это "е" или "э" - тут будет столько же споров, сколько в старые времена - был или таки не был в офсайте Котя Фурс! 
Но все же, раз спросили,  скажу: от тех людей, что кончили школу еще ДО войны, слышал мягкое, ласковое, чуть даже напоминающее французское -  "э". Подчеркнутое "Е" *они* считали вульгарным, так сказать с "жлобским" уклоном, утрированным под ту псевдо-одесскую экзотику, о которой уже писал ("Жора, подержи макинтошь").
 Тем не менее, "Е"-открытое тоже звучало и не всегда являлось показателем бескультурья. 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Возможно, (речь веду о начале 60-х) неосознанно противопоставлялось "колхозному", т.е. украинскому, открытому, утрированному на наш слух "Э", часто звучавшему и по радио, и с трибуны - по той простой причине, что шла вторая украинизация, и многое от "оголошень" до Аиды в Оперном шло на официальном языке УССР. Между тем "э" 30-х и "Э" -60-х было примерно четыре, а не две разницы.Я, как учившийся говорить и думать в эти уже годы, воспринял произношение на "е". Старинный вариант считаю все же более "одесским", по той причине, что Одесса тогда была по всем параметрам ближе к своему идеалу и неповторимости, чем потом. Но воспроизвести правильно могу с трудом, а фальшивить не хочу.

Вспомнил, что Славин писал, как Бернес в "Двух бойцах" поразил его мягким, плавным, ну короче, тем что надо, произношением "э" (не ОдЕсса ни в коем случае). Славину можно доверять, надо переслушать фильм, а также записи бесед/интервью Утесова, Катаева и других "с того времени" - судя по всем остальным особенностям произношения, как мне помнится, вполне можно утверждать, что _"неистребимый южнорусский говор" (с) (Катаев, "Алмазный мой венец")_ они сохранили, стало быть и особенности произношения этой коварной буквы "е\э"  :smileflag: 

ПС. 


> Влияние улицы - многое даёт...)))


 Насчет имения и шикарных особняков - конечно, увы, была шутка. Насчет 100 лет предков в Одессе ДО моего рождения - нет. Правда улица была не молдаванская, больше к морю тяготели.

----------


## Пушкин

Марк Бернес не одессит и в Одессе ни когда не жил и как этому доверять? да и песня "Шаланды..." написана тоже не одесситами, а вот Утёсов в старых записях говорит ОдЕсса, Катаева, к сожалению не слышал и не видел, но так как он был человеком образованным, то уверен что произносил Е. Мой один дед 20 года рождения, второй 14 и хотя они оба друг-друга никогда не видели, но оба произносили ОдЕсса, хотя оба говорили свободно на разных языках и  родной язык их родителей - был совсем не русский...

----------


## Panty

Мои бабушка 20-го с дедушкой 5-го годов рождения  говорили Одесса ни с "е" и ни с "э", а звучало как "еэ", вслух озвучить так уже не получится, а в голове есть...как память.

----------


## Чебурген

> А вот интересно, как чаще: "Я одессит" или "Я с Одессы". По-моему, чаще все же второе (сам почти всегда отвечаю на "анкетный вопрос" собеседника именно так).


 Борис Сичкин "постом ниже" в песне ответил на этот вопрос по- своему  :smileflag:  Примирил всех, произнеся одновременно "я одессит, я из Одессы", при этом не забыв культурно сказать "зрасьте"  :smileflag: 


> Ой, не начинайте опять за это "е" или "э" - тут будет столько же споров, сколько в старые времена - был или таки не был в офсайте Котя Фурс! 
> Но все же, раз спросили,  скажу: от тех людей, что кончили школу еще ДО войны, слышал мягкое, ласковое, чуть даже напоминающее французское -  "э". Подчеркнутое "Е" *они* считали вульгарным, так сказать с "жлобским" уклоном, утрированным под ту псевдо-одесскую экзотику, о которой уже писал ("Жора, подержи макинтошь").
>  Тем не менее, "Е"-открытое тоже звучало и не всегда являлось показателем бескультурья. 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* **Возможно, (речь веду о начале 60-х) неосознанно противопоставлялось "колхозному", т.е. украинскому, открытому, утрированному на наш слух "Э", часто звучавшему и по радио, и с трибуны - по той простой причине, что шла вторая украинизация, и многое от "оголошень" до Аиды в Оперном шло на официальном языке УССР. Между тем "э" 30-х и "Э" -60-х было примерно четыре, а не две разницы.Я, как учившийся говорить и думать в эти уже годы, воспринял произношение на "е". Старинный вариант считаю все же более "одесским", по той причине, что Одесса тогда была по всем параметрам ближе к своему идеалу и неповторимости, чем потом. Но воспроизвести правильно могу с трудом, а фальшивить не хочу.
> 
> Вспомнил, что Славин писал, как Бернес в "Двух бойцах" поразил его мягким, плавным, ну короче, тем что надо, произношением "э" (не ОдЕсса ни в коем случае). Славину можно доверять, надо переслушать фильм, а также записи бесед/интервью Утесова, Катаева и других "с того времени" - судя по всем остальным особенностям произношения, как мне помнится, вполне можно утверждать, что _"неистребимый южнорусский говор" (с) (Катаев, "Алмазный мой венец")_ они сохранили, стало быть и особенности произношения этой коварной буквы "е\э"


 Прошу прощения, я тут уже упоминал за маму 1925 г.р., которая родилась в Одессе, и из неё никуда не выезжала (даже в румынскую оккупацию). Так вот, будучи образованным человеком, хотя при этом даже немножко зная укрАинский (высшее образование и 35 лет в библиотеке Горького наложили отпечаток  :smileflag: ), она говорила ОдЭса, как и её дядя. Но надо, повторюсь, слышать, с какой интонацией это говорилось, сколько души и любви вкладывалось в слово ОдЭса! Никто ни с ЛюбашЁвки, ни с ЖЫтомира, как бы не говорили: ОдЕсса, или ОдЭса, так никогда не скажут....

----------


## nerazborchivo

вспомнил за антагонистов...уйма и хуйма времени.

----------


## МуМиМама

> Прошу прощения, я тут уже упоминал за маму 1925 г.р., которая родилась в Одессе, и из неё никуда не выезжала (даже в румынскую оккупацию). Так вот, будучи образованным человеком, хотя при этом даже немножко зная укрАинский (высшее образование и 35 лет в библиотеке Горького наложили отпечаток ), она говорила ОдЭса, как и её дядя. Но надо, повторюсь, слышать, с какой интонацией это говорилось, сколько души и любви вкладывалось в слово ОдЭса! Никто ни с ЛюбашЁвки, ни с ЖЫтомира, как бы не говорили: ОдЕсса, или ОдЭса, так никогда не скажут....


  + Даже если они будут очччень пыжиться и умные верхние образования тут брать

----------


## nerazborchivo

образование, как вода - бывает питьевая и техническая.

----------


## Чебурген

> образование, как вода - бывает питьевая и техническая.


 Не могу сказать, что я той "технической" водой отравился, мне её было приятно пить  :smileflag:  Но в глубине души (и до сих пор) всегда хотелось чего-то "родникового". Те, кто меня не очень много знал(или наоборот), постоянно удивлялись, с какого перепуга я выбрал технический, а не гуманитарный ВУЗ. А мне оно таки да нравилось. Но сейчас, спустя время, я начинаю сам с себя удивляться на этот счёт. В любом случае, на старости лет инженеры гораздо чаще начинают писать книжки, чем писатели что- то паять и конструировать  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

вечером гулял с детьми и собакой. наткнулся на "писающего мальчика" лет сорока пяти. прям тупо под стенкой дома. прошли его и замешкались со щенком. он (мальчик) нас стал обгонять. в силу врождёной интеллигентности я не стал его пинать, но начал громко рассуждать о жлобах, которые засирают родной город и не имеют к нему уважения, т.к. сами без роду, без племени. так он стал ещё меня поддерживать! оказался работником музкомедии к тому же..а за пять минут до описываемываех событий девушка с лицом коренастой винничанки пыталась мне рассказать, что её родственники аж десять лет назад переехали в Одессу и она лучше меня знает, что Преображенская корнер Малой Арнаутской (ближе к Пантелеймоновской) не имеет ветеринарки. и это всего 10 минут на улице! только на форуме и осталось поминать...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> вечером гулял с детьми и собакой. наткнулся на "писающего мальчика" лет сорока пяти. прям тупо под стенкой дома. прошли его и замешкались со щенком. он (мальчик) нас стал обгонять. в силу врождёной интеллигентности я не стал его пинать, но начал громко рассуждать о жлобах, которые засирают родной город и не имеют к нему уважения, т.к. сами без роду, без племени. так он стал ещё меня поддерживать! оказался работником музкомедии к тому же..а за пять минут до описываемываех событий девушка с лицом коренастой винничанки пыталась мне рассказать, что её родственники аж десять лет назад переехали в Одессу и она лучше меня знает, что Преображенская корнер Малой Арнаутской (ближе к Пантелеймоновской) не имеет ветеринарки. и это всего 10 минут на улице! только на форуме и осталось поминать...


 Да , куда мы катимся...

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...В любом случае, на старости лет инженеры гораздо чаще начинают писать книжки, чем писатели что- то паять и конструировать


 ну, да...звездеть не мешки таскать. ;-)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Да , куда мы катимся...


 Так говорили и наши бабушки о нашем поколении. У бабушки моего мужа, проучившейся несколько лет в Одесской женской гимназии (завтра была революция), было любимое выражение - "жлоб с деревянной мордой". Иногда такой эпитет доставался и ее внукам за какие-то проступки...

----------


## Чебурген

> Так говорили и наши бабушки о нашем поколении. У бабушки моего мужа


 Ой, шо вы знаете! (или с вопросительным знаком?  :smileflag: ) Сегодня была типа торжественная встреча за столом по поводу именин. Так жена вдруг чего-то вспомнила, как её бабушка (занимавшаяся на старости лет "индпошивом") иногда её просила: засели мне нитку в иголку. И тут я вспомнил, как мне *мама за свою бабушку* точь-в точь ту же фразу упоминала: Лэна, засели мине нитку у в иголку!

----------


## Panty

> Ой, шо вы знаете! (или с вопросительным знаком? ) Сегодня была типа торжественная встреча за столом по поводу именин. Так жена вдруг чего-то вспомнила, как её бабушка (занимавшаяся на старости лет "индпошивом") иногда её просила: засели мне нитку в иголку. И тут я вспомнил, как мне *мама за свою бабушку* точь-в точь ту же фразу упоминала: Лэна, засели мине нитку у в иголку!


 Смешно сказать, я заставила себя вспомнить как это говорить правильно на русском...оказывается "вдень нитку в иголку". :smileflag: ))

----------


## Чебурген

Ой, За эту "нитку" у меня какая-то "фамильная карма"... Папина первая жена занималась шитьём на дому (ну, чисто "наше", "а по ночам я ещё немножечко шью"(С)  :smileflag:  Папа маме на свадьбу подарил швейную машинку (это уже почти азохенвэй). Эту фразу про "засели нитку в иголку" я слышал с детства и от своей родной бабушки и от своей мамы, которые никогда не занимались шитьём, но что- то зашить/заштопать всегда было. Не, ну придумайте адекватные синонимы? Вставь, засунь, попади в дырку, да?... А когда , как оказалось, бабушка второй жены тоже шота шила "на дому", а жена в своё время окончила швейное училище, тут я понял, шо я попал по жизни...

----------


## Panty

> Ой, За эту "нитку" у меня какая-то "фамильная карма"... Папина первая жена занималась шитьём на дому (ну, чисто "наше", "а по ночам я ещё немножечко шью"(С)  Папа маме на свадьбу подарил швейную машинку (это уже почти азохенвэй). Эту фразу про "засели нитку в иголку" я слышал с детства и от своей родной бабушки и от своей мамы, которые никогда не занимались шитьём, но что- то зашить/заштопать всегда было. Не, ну придумайте адекватные синонимы? Вставь, засунь, попади в дырку, да?... А когда , как оказалось, бабушка второй жены тоже шота шила "на дому", а жена в своё время окончила швейное училище, тут я понял, шо я попал по жизни...


 Да уж, нарошно не придумаешь. :smileflag: ))))) Могет Вы в прошлой жизни были портным :smileflag: )))

----------


## Пушкин

Азохин вэй и танки наши быстры
И Наши люди мужеством полны....

----------


## Amon_RA

> засели мне нитку в иголку.


 А что, это не правильно? 
Или у нас всех была одна бабушка...?

----------


## Amon_RA

А кто еще анекдоты со словом Одесса знает?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ой, За эту "нитку" у меня какая-то "фамильная карма"... Папина первая жена занималась шитьём на дому (ну, чисто "наше", "а по ночам я ещё немножечко шью"(С)  Папа маме на свадьбу подарил швейную машинку (это уже почти азохенвэй). Эту фразу про "засели нитку в иголку" я слышал с детства и от своей родной бабушки и от своей мамы, которые никогда не занимались шитьём, но что- то зашить/заштопать всегда было. Не, ну придумайте адекватные синонимы? Вставь, засунь, попади в дырку, да?... А когда , как оказалось, бабушка второй жены тоже шота шила "на дому", а жена в своё время окончила швейное училище, тут я понял, шо я попал по жизни...


 Ты бы попал по жизни, если бы у каждой из окружающих женщин руки росли из..... А так - тоже мне "попадание...."  :smileflag: 
Насчет "засели нитку в иголку" - один к одному. Все мы здесь в 3-4 поколениях так говорим, не особо вникая в сочетание слов. Идиома неразрывная и все. 
Я на днях поймала себя на том, что чуть не сказала своим домашним любимую фразу своей бабушки: "Кто со мной останется?" Только бабушке к тому моменту было под 90. И она этой фразой интересовалась, будет ли кто-то дома или все уходят и она останется одна на какое-то время, что ее несколько пугало, как и многих глубоких стариков. Меня же в тот момент волновало, когда дочь и муж уйдут на работу и я смогу заняться своими делами. Просто всплыла в памяти фраза и интонация, полностью забытая почти на 20 лет. 




> Азохин вэй и танки наши быстры
> И Наши люди мужеством полны....


 Ну... А дальше?




> А что, это не правильно? 
> Или у нас всех была одна бабушка...?


 А как же!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну... А дальше?


 Дальше для не здесь...

----------


## OMF

> Ну... А дальше?


 А зохэн вэй, и танки наши быстры
И наши летчики отважеством полны.
Громят врага а-идише танкисты
Но перед боем делают в штаны.

Трам-тарарам, трам-тарарам
Иди левой, иди правой,
Бей барабан, бей барабан
За родной Биробиджан.

И далее еще несколько куплетов, которые сходу и не вспомню... Но ничего нецензурного...

----------


## Пушкин

> А зохэн вэй, и танки наши быстры
> И наши летчики отважеством полны.
> Громят врага а-идише танкисты
> Но перед боем делают в штаны.
> 
> Трам-тарарам, трам-тарарам
> Иди левой, иди правой,
> Бей барабан, бей барабан
> За родной Биробиджан.
> ...


 И добили - песня в том порука
Всех врагов в атаке огневой
Три дантиста, три еврейских друга
Экипаж машины боевой! :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> И добили - песня в том порука
> Всех врагов в атаке огневой
> Три дантиста, три еврейских друга
> Экипаж машины боевой!


 Вы сейчас опять будете говорить, что мой папа был не прав , но он с военных времен предпочитал несколько иной вариант: 

"Три танкиста выпили по 300 и .... машине боевой."

----------


## Panty

> А что, это не правильно? 
> Или у нас всех была одна бабушка...?


 Или у нас у всех был и есть один город   ....а пальцем в носу ковыряться некрасиво.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы сейчас опять будете говорить, что мой папа был не прав , но он с военных времен предпочитал несколько иной вариант: 
> 
> "Три танкиста выпили по 300 и .... машине боевой."


 О этот вариант мы ещё в школе пели... Насчет папы, так вы сами в репутации мне ответили...)))

----------


## Moon Cat

> Или у нас у всех был и есть один город   ....а пальцем в носу ковыряться некрасиво.


  Моня, не ковыряйся в носу - пальчик сломаешь

----------


## Пушкин

> Моня, не ковыряйся в носу - пальчик сломаешь


  Мальчик, вынь из попы пальчик и дай дядя здрасьте...

----------


## Чебурген

> Моня, не ковыряйся в носу - пальчик сломаешь


 У вас в слове "ковыряйся" четыре ошибки! Правильно *кавирайса*  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Моня, не ковыряйся в носу - пальчик сломаешь


 Продырявишь нос насквозь.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Продырявишь нос насквозь.


 В мозг попадешь...

----------


## Чебурген

"На безрыбье" (уже всё вспомнили :smileflag: ) от одесского диалекта возвращаемся к одесским крылатым фразам?  :smileflag: 
Тогда и моя любимая:
Сёма, не пей так много горачего чая, у тебя лопнет мочевой пузир и ты абажжёшь себе ноги!

----------


## Panty

> В мозг попадешь...


 И это тоже.

----------


## Panty

> "На безрыбье" (уже всё вспомнили) от одесского диалекта возвращаемся к одесским крылатым фразам? 
> Тогда и моя любимая:
> Сёма, не пей так много горачего чая, у тебя лопнет мочевой пузир и ты абажжёшь себе ноги!


 Тут не просто слова, тут их еще надо ввернуть в оборот речи, так чтобы спокойно это невозможно было выслушать. :smileflag: ))

----------


## kasino

Старые Одесситы сожалею но это факт, говорят ОдЭсса...

----------


## kasino

А может он и не родился?

----------


## Пушкин

> Старые Одесситы сожалею но это факт, говорят ОдЭсса...


 Дааа много старых одесситов из близ лежащих деревень. Революция, годы Советской власти, война - уничтожение 100000 одесских евреев, отъезд в 60-70х, а потом в конце 80х, оставили неизгладимый отпечаток, в том числе и на языке. Помню не только  живой говор моих родственников, соседей, беседы с одесскими лингвистами - преподавателями, краеведами  - таких как Губарь, Розенбоим и массой других почтенных, но малоизвестных людей - доказывают что Одесса,таки да Одесса, без всяких Э, ОдЭса - говорили приезжие, некоторые, в последствии, оставались тут на всегда. И давайте прекратим бессмысленные споры на эту тему, у нас и так уже одну букву С украли...

----------


## Гидрант

1. Эти таки бессмысленные споры тут не велись уже целый месяц, но кому-то почему-то два дня назад опять захотелось поговорить за Э и Е  - и кто это был, вы случайно не помните?  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 

2. Поскольку изначально в Хаджибейской крепости было человек 200, в основном турки, а назвать Одессу ни на "Э", ни на "Е" они физически не могли, то формирование языка, обычаев, стиля и прочего менталитета воленс-ноленс происходило за счет приезжих: не только из Голты, Брод или Егупца, но и других близлежащих деревень.... например, Парижа (и не будем выяснять сколько "С" и сколько "Е" говорил Ришелье)  :smileflag: . 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **И в Одессе всегда хорошо относились к тем, кто приехав, привозил чего-то своего в общую копилку и оставался.... и всегда жалели тех, кто уезжал, хотя всегда позволяли вывезти ему частицу нашего города (В сердце, а не в чемодане, как вы понимате)3. При всем уважении к еврейской составляющей города, которая может быть дала больше всего в нашу неповторимость и именно ее, как правильно было замечено, Одесса больше всего в войнах и отъездах растеряла, Одесса все таки не совсем Бердичев.  Здесь иногда встречались вкрапления и других национальностей :smileflag: , и я бы не решился утверждать что они только что-то портили... может быть даже что-то добавляли в нашу палитру? вы не находите?  
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Тем более, есть и такое мнение: "_За время войны к нам пришли разоренные, чуждые нам по духу евреи-беженцы из Литвы и Польши, пришли сербы, румыны. Против последних человеку, любящему свой город, нечего сказать....Эти люди подходят под стиль нашего города_" (с) (писал, как мне кажется, НЕ антисемит, и не румын :))4. Я к чему веду - и я, и другие уже многократно повторяли здесь, что слышали -  и от евреев, и от русских, и от армян, и от немцев, и от кого хотите - "приезжих" сюда хоть до войны 1941 года, хоть после войны 1812, *и "э", и "е"* (а от кого-то, может быть, и оде"СС"а), но, думаю, никогда не углублялись по этому поводу в этно-филологические дебри.
Библейское тестирование "шиболетом" - это несколько из другой, не одесской оперы  :smileflag: 

  *Показать скрытый текст* **И я не хочу выяснять, не было ли среди ваших знакомых тех самых выходцев из западных губерний, которые наряду с "цасики поциняем" могли и "э" сдвинуть в сторону "е"? Или -  через Вену, Хайфу или Атлантику было вывезено из Одессы "Е"? Или же наоборот, довоенное "э" сгорело в пороховых складах или было выслано в Казахстан вместе с балаклавскими греками и немецкими колонистами?  Не хочу заморачиваться раздумьями, а не воспринял ли я так легко "е" в детстве (как писал об этом) потому что в моей генетической памяти осталось аристократическое произношение моего пра-пра, приехавшего сюда строить флот из деревни Санкт-Петербург и пр. и пр. 5. *Давайте таки завязывать выяснять, "кто сказал "Э"(*с)(Гоголь). А особенно - делать из него пробный камень для "приезжих" и "исконных", "правильно говорящих" и "неправильно", "наших" и "не совсем". 

ПС. Не надо, чтобы мы даже отдаленно стали напоминать свидомых западенцев, которые всех, кто говорит не "в Украину", а "на Украину" записывают в "имперские колонизаторы" и виновники Голодомора (по своей тупости и необразованности не зная, что первым - по этому признаку - туда попадает батько Тарас)

----------


## Чебурген

> ПС. Не надо, чтобы мы даже отдаленно стали напоминать свидомых западенцев, которые всех, кто говорит не "в Украину", а "на Украину" записывают в "имперские колонизаторы" и виновники Голодомора (по своей тупости и необразованности не зная, что первым - по этому признаку - туда попадает батько Тарас)


  ППКС! И не будем так же спорить, как правильно, "укра*и*нский" или укр*а*инский, потому как у нас есть *одесский*, и ударение независимо от буквы *э* или *е* не меняется  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Я старая..иссохшая   дверь  одесской коммуналки. Перелапанная 
 руками,испинутая тысячей ног. На мне отпечаталась целая эпоха.
Шо вы знаете? в моём чреве даже две румынские пули с того, 41 года. И всё потому, шо один мой шлимазл, при случайном  столкновении "выбил" с мундира, ихнего офицерика, серебряный портсигар.  Погоня не заставила себя ждать... 
Но ещё раньше на мене была позолоченная табличка - известного
одесского адвоката. Вот времечко было! Звуки вечернего рояля
очаровывали меня ежедневно. Через меня проходили почти все знаменитые личности одесской богемы.  И заметьте, обращались со
мной нежно, заботливо с уважением,без хлопанья , только ручками прикрывали,только ручками.
Но тут пришли товарисчи.   И начался   бедлам сродни аду. Именную табличку адвоката сорвал дворник Гришка, раннее вечно вымаливающий "пяточки" с моего хозяина, на опохмелку,а теперича ставший Управдомом... и на обратной стороне таблички,
выцарапал  гвоздём "- Григорий  Пантеевия Шмутько - Управдом местный".
Квартиру в один миг перегородили "горбылём" сосновым,вставили фанерные двери в клетушках - живи народ счастливо и по возможности радостно. И он зажил! Гадючье шипенье примусов и смрад подгорелых "бичков" доводил меня до ужаса. Далее, я сотрясалась от постоянных пинков на "открыть-закрыть" ибо почему то,у жильцов счастливой эры, увсегда были руки заняты: авоськами,мешками, пакетами.   Удивительно,но к плохому можно оказывается привыкнуть и от безвыходности.  О жильцах самих- это отдельная тема и не на этот случай повествования. Не с вашими нервами,это услышать.
Завтра меня снимут с кованных петель и отвезут на растопку. Обогрею,кого- нибудь в последний раз....превращусь в благодатную
золу или выбросят на свалку
Но ни кто,(повторяю) ни кто,не догадался, даже не предполагал,шо в моём структурном чреве - "николаевские червонцы",ещё с тех времён.  Это мой настоящий хозяин спрятал их до лучшего времени. Во так!
Успевайте господа! может вам повезёт - меня перехватить....
Мой адрес - Старая Одесса,
второй этаж.   Мои приметы- багет вырезанный ювелирно, виноградная лоза по всему периметру.
Так хочу остаться в памяти человеческой - моего спасителя.
Найдите меня! :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

Классно!!! Может, еще немного "шкуркой пройтись"... Но "_я к вам собственно с вопросом_" (с), как высказывался один мой бывший сослуживец. Не будем говорить за посторонние ИНЕТ-ресурсы и всякие Нобелевские комитеты, но здесь же, на од.уа мы имеем огромный раздел "Литература", где есть и всякие конкурсы, посвященные Одессе, и раздел "Авторские страницы", и по-моему, они уже давно плачут за подобными (этим и предыдущими) рассказами. 

Естественно, "титульная нация", тусующаяся здесь и приумножающая славу Одессы и ее язык, имеет определенные преимущества и право первой ночи  :smileflag: , но не надо забывать остальных, пусть приобщатся к этому творчеству. Оно того стоит.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Классно!!! Может, еще немного "шкуркой пройтись"... Но "_я к вам собственно с вопросом_" (с), как высказывался один мой бывший сослуживец. Не будем говорить за посторонние ИНЕТ-ресурсы и всякие Нобелевские комитеты, но здесь же, на од.уа мы имеем огромный раздел "Литература", где есть и всякие конкурсы, посвященные Одессе, и раздел "Авторские страницы", и по-моему, они уже давно плачут за подобными (этим и предыдущими) рассказами. 
> 
> Естественно, "титульная нация", тусующаяся здесь и приумножающая славу Одессы и ее язык, имеет определенные преимущества и право первой ночи , но не надо забывать остальных, пусть приобщатся к этому творчеству. Оно того стоит.


 
Кто как, а я тащусь от этого автора...
  *Показать скрытый текст* *вот это слог!!!*http://kurtuazij.livejournal.com/tag...D0%A1%D0%90%22

----------


## Zhemchug

> ... "_я к вам собственно с вопросом_"...


  у нас дома старшее поколение говорило: "Спрашивается вопрос"  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

> Кто как, а я тащусь от этого автора...
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *вот это слог!!!*http://kurtuazij.livejournal.com/tag...D0%A1%D0%90%22


     Большое мерси за ссылку. Особенно порадовало  "бэбать за пшик с этим бездельником-милиционЭром"
    Вот это "Э" и здесь.

----------


## Гидрант

> у нас дома старшее поколение говорило: "Спрашивается вопрос"


 Да, это более распространено, но тот товарищ был оригинален и неповторим не только в этом.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Большое мерси за ссылку. Особенно порадовало  "бэбать за пшик с этим бездельником-милиционЭром"
>     Вот это "Э" и здесь.


 Особенно я люблю за сказки читать...

----------


## arial0072

> Старые Одесситы сожалею но это факт, говорят ОдЭсса...


 А мене интерЭсно, Утёсова ты считаешь за старого, или за молодого одЭссита?

----------


## arial0072

> Естественно, "титульная нация", тусующаяся здесь и приумножающая славу Одессы и ее язык, имеет определенные преимущества и право первой ночи , но не надо забывать остальных, пусть приобщатся к этому творчеству. Оно того стоит.


  Ураааааа!!!! Я за право первой ночи с представительницами "титульной нации"!!!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ураааааа!!!! Я за право первой ночи с представительницами "титульной нации"!!!


 Неужели Вас вдохновляют те, кто еще помнит, с каким "э-е" произносится название нашего города? Это в их-то возрасте?

----------


## Пушкин

> Кто как, а я тащусь от этого автора...
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *вот это слог!!!*http://kurtuazij.livejournal.com/tag...D0%A1%D0%90%22


  Странный тег у этого автора, вы не находите?

----------


## Пушкин

> Классно!!! Может, еще немного "шкуркой пройтись"... Но "_я к вам собственно с вопросом_" (с), как высказывался один мой бывший сослуживец. Не будем говорить за посторонние ИНЕТ-ресурсы и всякие Нобелевские комитеты, но здесь же, на од.уа мы имеем огромный раздел "Литература", где есть и всякие конкурсы, посвященные Одессе, и раздел "Авторские страницы", и по-моему, они уже давно плачут за подобными (этим и предыдущими) рассказами. 
> 
> Естественно, "титульная нация", тусующаяся здесь и приумножающая славу Одессы и ее язык, имеет определенные преимущества и право первой ночи , но не надо забывать остальных, пусть приобщатся к этому творчеству. Оно того стоит.


 1. Пишу не для всяких конкурсов(как вы выразились), а для души и судя по оценкам в репутации и письмам -не только моей)))
2. Шо такое  - "титульная нация" да ещё и в кавычки взятая? У нас в  Одессе титульная нация одна - одесситы, а остальные пусть приобщаются к нашему духу, изюминке, ауре...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я старая..иссохшая   дверь  одесской коммуналки.


 Пушкин! Именно сегодня у нас таки вынесли старую дверь, ей было 111 лет. Аплодируем стоя всей мишпухой   :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> 2. Шо такое  - "титульная нация" да ещё и в кавычки взятая? *У нас в  Одессе титульная нация одна - одесситы,* а остальные пусть приобщаются к нашему духу, изюминке, ауре...


 Именно это и имелось в виду, а наиболее ревностные поклонники ее языка и культуры тусуются в этой теме  :smileflag: . А посему, проще говоря, если надумаешь что-то из своих опусов с одесским колоритом выложить в другие темы форума (что я и советовал без всякой иронии и подхалимажа), сначала поделись ЗДЕСЬ или кинь ссылку.

----------


## Пушкин

> Именно это и имелось в виду, а наиболее ревностные поклонники ее языка и культуры тусуются в этой теме . А посему, проще говоря, если надумаешь что-то из своих опусов с одесским колоритом выложить в другие темы форума (что я и советовал без всякой иронии и подхалимажа), сначала поделись ЗДЕСЬ или кинь ссылку.


 Вроде так и делаю :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Большое мерси за ссылку. Особенно порадовало "бэбать за пшик с этим бездельником-милиционЭром"
> Вот это "Э" и здесь.


 


> Особенно я люблю за сказки читать...


 И от мене мэрси за ссылку. Суп с рачками и рисовая маца это шото с чем-то.

----------


## Panty

Это надо прочувствовать :smileflag: ))) И это нормальная одесская речь, только записывай, вот это "так сегодня" говорят по моему только у нас :smileflag: ))





> кто спрашивал про гофрированый цветной картон так сегодня в фоззи видела--21 с копейками.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Странный тег у этого автора, вы не находите?


 Автор прямо так и определяет  свою продукцию как "псевдоодессую". Не могу не согласиться. Не в моем вкусе (графоманство)

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Автор прямо так и определяет  свою продукцию как "псевдоодессую". Не могу не согласиться. Не в моем вкусе (графоманство)


 А мне вот многое нра... И про Моисея классно.

----------


## Виктор Р

Вчера вечером-милицейский патруль ко мне; "СмОТРИТЕ,МЕСТНЫЕ ПРИХВАТЯТ!" "Я-Я ЗДЕСЬ РОДИЛСЯ И ВЫРОС,ГДЕ МНЕ БОЯТСЯ"

----------


## Чебурген

> Вчера вечером-милицейский патруль ко мне; "СмОТРИТЕ,МЕСТНЫЕ ПРИХВАТЯТ!" "Я-Я ЗДЕСЬ РОДИЛСЯ И ВЫРОС,ГДЕ МНЕ БОЯТСЯ"


 Может, они были из другого, *не местного* райотдела?  И боятся их надо не здесь, а там?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вчера вечером-милицейский патруль ко мне; "СмОТРИТЕ,МЕСТНЫЕ ПРИХВАТЯТ!" "Я-Я ЗДЕСЬ РОДИЛСЯ И ВЫРОС,ГДЕ МНЕ БОЯТСЯ"


 А шо таки да было за что прихватить?

----------


## ann888

Мы ходим на пляж на плиты около Дельфинария, там , на это место ходит группа старых одесситов, один, колоритный старичок, приезжает на велике в спортивной форме.
    Они не выпендриваются, а так разговаривают, что понимаешь, что колорит нашего города еще жив. Даже не речи, а просто манеры общения.
    Сегодня тоже насмеялись вдоволь. Получили рецепт салата, причем, не в рецепте было дело, а как этот рецепт описывался - слюнки текли, почти , как у Жванецкого. Мы уходили. как раз приехал этот друг. что-то его спросили, он тут же ответил " Я понял. ( с таким вопросом и утверждением одновременно) Мы ж с Одэссы (вот то Э), а не с Раздельной." Опять пару слов перепалка. И он "как в том анекдоте:"Миша - ты п..." "Да !Но кто это ценит ?"
   Там и воспоминания и советы, уходящая Одесса... 
   Они и нудноватые бывают, но если не поддерживать разговор, уходят себе тихонько и сидят, смотрят на море, в тысячнй раз привычно на свое любимое море...и думают, и вспоминают, и улыбаются, а скоро их не будет...

----------


## Виктор Р

А шо? Таки  3-й райотдел.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Может, они были из другого, *не местного* райотдела?  И боятся их надо не здесь, а там?


 А! Уразумаел шутку!

----------


## Виктор Р

ШО ТАКОЕ? Шо все молчат?

----------


## Виктор Р

> А шо таки да было за что прихватить?


 За шо? За всё!

----------


## феерический

Моя бабушка (90 лет) живёт на Троицкой, следующий дом после "Унии" в стороону Екатерининской. Я часто захожу к ней, продукты приношу, раз в неделю хожу в скверик в бювет за водой. И каждый раз наслаждаюсь типажами и говором людей, стоящих в очереди. Вот, что было услышано мной в прошлую пятницу:
Дедок, сухеньких, крепенький, пришел с двумя канистрами, я занял за ним. Поворачивается ко мне и говорит: 
(Дедок) - Ой... Все любят пить воду, а ходить за ней никто не любит... А носить канистры - так вообще никто!
(Я) - Ну так а шо делать? Кто, кроме нас..? 
(Дедок) - Ви правы. Кроме нас некому. Ну а пьют-то эту воду все? 
(Я) - Ну так простим им, нам шо, жалко? 
И тут дедок призадумался... Но уже подошла моя очередь и мы попрощались.

----------


## nerazborchivo

это нью-философия или дед тупой? и ваще, что бы на это сказала бабушка?

----------


## феерический

> это нью-философия или дед тупой? и ваще, что бы на это сказала бабушка?


  Думаю, все проще: у деда тоже есть внуки/дети, но за водой он ходит один, другие слишком заняты. Ну а потребляют эту воду, видимо, всей мишпухой.

----------


## Panty

> Думаю, все проще: у деда тоже есть внуки/дети, но за водой он ходит один, другие слишком заняты. Ну а потребляют эту воду, видимо, всей мишпухой.


 Как в фильме "По семейным обстоятельствам", где Лев Дуров дедушку играл и шел по лестнице внукам молоко нес...

----------


## nerazborchivo

из двух постов только слово "мишпуха" можно отнести к теме..остальное в тему про тимуровцев. ))

----------


## феерический

> из двух постов только слово "мишпуха" можно отнести к теме..остальное в тему про тимуровцев. ))


 Да? Как тема называется? Одесские штучки - что и как говорят у нас. Так вот, уважаемый, это именно оно и есть! Присутствует "Что говорят" и "Как говорят". Причём, важнее именно "Как говорят". Таких зарисовок в центре города можно за вечер насобирать не мало, но, с течением времени, их качество ухудшается, уходят в прошлое носители фольклора и истинного одесского языка. Интонации и выражения новое поколение уже будет изучать по псевдо-одесским фильмам и тупым шуткам одесситов в первом поколении.

----------


## Panty

> из двух постов только слово "мишпуха" можно отнести к теме..остальное в тему про тимуровцев. ))


 Ну да, а мышление куда отнести, к теме "философия по-одесски"? Не смешите мои тапочки :smileflag: ))) Не из одних выдернутых из контеста слов состоит же наша речь, а это целая гирлянда незатейливо нанизанных друг за другом мыслесловосочетаний, которую у нас не отнять...пока что.

----------


## Panty

Сейчас еще скажу...Мы что тут собрались все великие филологи и занимаемся разбором речи по словам, затем слов по слогам, а затем...доходим до того, откуда это слово вообще взялось, т.е. из какого языка, вплоть до транскрипции? Таким макаром можно целый толмуд написать и все равно этого будет мало, т.к. сово за слово, а поговорить-поспорить, а вспомнить как правильно тогда или сейчас, итак до потери пульса, временами затихая для того чтоб дух перевести и поразмышлять, и потом все по новой. Так что господа хорошие, разговариваем и пишем как мы разговариваем, и тогда могет быть мы не потеряем того что имеем....а разбор слов, пусть иногда имеет место быть, не были бы мы одесситами если бы не спорили и не доказывали друг другу свою правоту, вроде бы соглашаясь уже, и в тоже время опять поднимая вопрос.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Сейчас еще скажу...Мы что тут собрались все великие филологи и занимаемся разбором речи по словам, затем слов по слогам, а затем...доходим до того, откуда это слово вообще взялось, т.е. из какого языка, вплоть до транскрипции? Таким макаром можно целый толмуд написать и все равно этого будет мало, т.к. сово за слово, а поговорить-поспорить, а вспомнить как правильно тогда или сейчас, итак до потери пульса, временами затихая для того чтоб дух перевести и поразмышлять, и потом все по новой. Так что господа хорошие, разговариваем и пишем как мы разговариваем, и тогда могет быть мы не потеряем того что имеем....а разбор слов, пусть иногда имеет место быть, не были бы мы одесситами если бы не спорили и не доказывали друг другу свою правоту, вроде бы соглашаясь уже, и в тоже время опять поднимая вопрос.

----------


## Чебурген

> Сейчас еще скажу...*Мы что тут собрались все великие филологи* и занимаемся разбором речи по словам, *затем слов по слогам, а затем...доходим до того*, откуда это слово вообще взялось, т.е. из какого языка, вплоть до транскрипции?


 И это всё разбивается об два одесских "шо" и "таки да". И заканчивается простым "не морочь мне голову"
Божи ж мой (азохенвей), неужели в теме кризис жанра?

----------


## Zhemchug

К слову о "кризисе жанра". 
Привезли мою внучку от сватов. В ответ на естественный одесский вопрос: "Тебе *открыть свет* и пойдешь играться?" прозвучал здоровый детский смех и заявление: "Не *открыть*, бабушка, а *включить* свет!!!". Ребенку 5,3. И с точки зрения грамматики она таки права.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Как вариант- "зажечь свет". Очень подходит к энергосберегалкам с "холодным поджигом" (с)

----------


## Гидрант

"Делай ночь, Нехама" (Бабель!!!)

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Делай ночь, Нехама" (Бабель!!!)


 Так шо уже расходиться? Еще ж не поздно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> "Делай ночь, Нехама" (Бабель!!!)


 А ведь как красиво, я бы сказал, поэтично  :smileflag:  звучит по сравнению с "сделать *тёмную*"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А ведь как красиво, я бы сказал, поэтично  звучит по сравнению с "сделать *тёмную*"


 Ну вообще-то такой "поэтичной" фразой Мендель Крик закрывал рот своей жене, чтобы перестала пилить за измену... Вряд ли он ей думал делать "темную"...
Но женщине какой фразой ни пытайся закрыть рот, все равно ничего не получится.  :smileflag:   Так еще и обиду затаит на долгие годы...

----------


## Panty

> Божи ж мой (азохенвей), неужели в теме кризис жанра?


 Даже не мечтайте. Сегодня был у папы день рождения, это надо было просто включить диктофон и все записывать, даже диалоги с детьми:
- Мама я еще побегаю и покатаюсь на горке.
- Иди сюда и сядь здесь, я сказала. Сейчас будет морожко.
- Ну так я еще успею покататься.
- Нет, ты будешь сидеть...ты уже весь мокрый.*трогая спину*
- Уууууууууууууу...ну мамааааааа.
- Не нуди, остынь.
Потом еще был разговор как правильно есть мороженное чтобы не поиметь ангину на 1-е сентября. И так весь летний вечер. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Даже не мечтайте. Сегодня был у папы день рождения,* это надо было просто включить диктофон и все записывать,* даже диалоги с детьми


 Это да... Я жалею, что *тогда* не было диктофонов.... (Сорри, если заместо *шо*, пишу *что*, издержки образования)
Об интЫмном... Меня только что на предложение "пойдём на балкончик" (просто подышать воздухом, я не курю, балкон(лоджия) открытый(я), "послали" со словами: та мне не душно, там тоже пАрит...
Хотя, как по мне, прохладненько, но "это уже другая история" (с)

----------


## Panty

> Это да... Я жалею, что *тогда* не было диктофонов.... (Сорри, если заместо *шо*, пишу *что*, издержки образования)
> Об интЫмном... Меня только что на предложение "пойдём на балкончик" (просто подышать воздухом, я не курю, балкон(лоджия) открытый(я), "послали" со словами: та мне не душно, там тоже пАрит...
> Хотя, как по мне, прохладненько, но "это уже другая история" (с)


 Я тоже пишу "что", а в жизни шокаю, и сынуля также само повторяет, у нас на эту тему даже небольшой спор был с ним. :smileflag: )))
Про балкончик и не парит это Вы хорошо сказали :smileflag: ))

У нас после банкета было продолжение вечера, на банкете:
- Мама та я уже не голодный и не хочу есть это мясо.
Дома уже после душа перед сном:
- Мама шото я проголодался, шо есть поесть?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Я тоже пишу "что", а в жизни шокаю, и сынуля также само повторяет, у нас на эту тему даже небольшой спор был с ним.)))
> Про балкончик и не парит это Вы хорошо сказали))
> 
> У нас после банкета было продолжение вечера, на банкете:
> - Мама та я уже не голодный и не хочу есть это мясо.
> Дома уже после душа перед сном:
> - Мама шото я проголодался, шо есть поесть?


 Правильно! Сына! Шо ты ешь, мы же идем в гости!

----------


## Panty

> Правильно! Сына! Шо ты ешь, мы же идем в гости!


 И такое было даже в моем детстве. а еще надо оставить место для сладкого, вот мой для морожка и оставил :smileflag: ))))

----------


## Чебурген

В походах в гости всегда было два радикально противоположных направления.
1. Надо покушать, мы же идём в гости. Вдруг там не покормят, а если покормят, то не удобно показывать, шо ты пришёл в гости, шоб покушать. И вдруг там приготовят то, что мы не едим?
2. Стоп! Мы же идём в гости! Сегодня можно не готовить! Зачем вообще сегодня с утра что- то кушать, если мы идём в гости?

----------


## Panty

> В походах в гости всегда было два радикально противоположных направления.
> 1. Надо покушать, мы же идём в гости. Вдруг там не покормят, а если покормят, то не удобно показывать, шо ты пришёл в гости, шоб покушать. И вдруг там приготовят то, что мы не едим?
> 2. Стоп! Мы же идём в гости! Сегодня можно не готовить! Зачем вообще сегодня с утра что- то кушать, если мы идём в гости?


 Но при любом раскладе кушать в гостях много и все сразу считается неприличным. Исключение составляют походы в гости к родителям, которые всегда пытаются побольше накормить своих худосочных детей, независимо от возраста последних.

----------


## RailMan2000

> к родителям, которые всегда пытаются побольше накормить своих худосочных детей, независимо от возраста последних.


 зачастую и независимо от их веса )))))

----------


## Panty

> зачастую и независимо от их веса )))))


 Это да :smileflag: ))))

----------


## Rado.

Если в гостях предлагают хлеб,то обычный ответ:Хлеб мы и дома можем покушать.А ещё моя подружка когда шла на день рожденье,её бабушка вечно напутствовала:Так покушать ,и быстренько домой.

----------


## Voland

> Но при любом раскладе кушать в гостях много и все сразу считается неприличным. Исключение составляют походы в гости к родителям, которые всегда пытаются побольше накормить своих худосочных детей, независимо от возраста последних.


 А как же ситуация, когда хозяйка говорит: -И для кого ж я готовила!? Мне что, выбрасывать теперь все!? А ну, ешьте!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> А как же ситуация, когда хозяйка говорит: -И для кого ж я готовила!? Мне что, выбрасывать теперь все!? А ну, ешьте!!!


 Заверните с собой :smileflag: )))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> В походах в гости всегда было два радикально противоположных направления.
> 1. Надо покушать, мы же идём в гости. Вдруг там не покормят, а если покормят, то не удобно показывать, шо ты пришёл в гости, шоб покушать. И вдруг там приготовят то, что мы не едим?
> 2. Стоп! Мы же идём в гости! Сегодня можно не готовить! Зачем вообще сегодня с утра что- то кушать, если мы идём в гости?


 Была у меня знакомая, которая на вопрос "почему опоздали на день рождения? (ко мне)" отвечала: "Пока я подождала Борю (мужа) с работы, пока он поел борщ..." Причем человек знал, что от меня, как обычно у нас принято, гости голодными никогда не уходят. Но "воспитание" ничем не убьешь... 
А чего "стоили" наши бабушки (думаю, что не только у меня) с вечным вопросом "Почему Вы ничего не кушаете?" и взглядом в душу на глубину желудка  :smileflag:  Отговорки гостей типа: "мы же сюда не кушать пришли", "у меня уже полный живот" или "я уже сидеть не могу" - не действовали. Дальше звучало: "Я смотрю Вы даже не пробовали.... Вам не понравилось?..." И далее по кругу.

----------


## Гидрант

"..почему вы не кушаете яички? Они вам не нравятся?...Значит вы не любите свою тещу? А я их варила исключительно для вас" (с)

----------


## Гидрант

Чтоб не думали, что я только у классиков ворую афоризмы. :smileflag: 
Вот такой случай вспомнился. Время действия - "застой" с его дефицитом. У сослуживца заболел ребенок. По справочной нашел одну аптеку в городе, где было нужное лекарство - на Воровского. По номеру дома определить точное местоположение (на углу Белинского) не смог - сам жил на Черемушках - просто пошел по Арнаутской от вокзала к морю. Через несколько кварталов решил проверить правильность маршрута.

Тут как раз на табуреточке у распахнутых дверей (вы же помните, там у многих домах выход прямо с комнаты наружу без всяких коридоров) сидит пожилой старожил. Остановился, спросил за аптеку. В ответ услышал? "*Это уже! Улица нету, направо и аптека*".

Парень прожил в Одессе большую часть своей жизни (теперь, если пересчитывать года наново, выходит уже не большую, и дай бог ему здоровья в той Австралии), в принципе, все понимал как надо, но на секунду опешил. Сказал спасибо, идет дальше и в тут же в спину ему летит - в характерном одесском стиле, когда и собеседнику, и самому себе, и всему Космосу - "*Почему НАПРАВО??? Просто - улица нету и аптека*". 

Дедуля поправил сам себя - аптека таки прямо на углу и ходить направо не надо,... а "улица нету" - так Малая Арнаутская действительно УПИРАЕТСЯ в Белинского.

----------


## Чебурген

*Гидрант*, я тоже уже бОльшую часть жизни (с 6 лет) живу на Черёмушках, но тоже знаю за ту аптеку (Беня знает за облаву (с)  :smileflag: ). Она до сих пор есть и в ней таки да почти всё есть и не так дорого, как иногда вокруг.

----------


## Zhemchug

Напомнило. Не так давно общались с человеком - пожилым главным инженером строительной компании. Решили все вопросы с ним. И он направил нас к прорабу строительного участка с такими словами: "Дальше ви пойдете к Дим*е* (пока с падежами полет нормальный). И все проблемы будете решать уже с Дим*е*". Было еще несколько фраз про этого прораба и всегда почему-то его имя никак не склонялось...  :smileflag:

----------


## Глафира Федоровна

В нашем дворе жила Рива Исаковна (местный управдом), которая моего папу Толю тоже называла не иначе как Тол*и*,  а маму Люд*ы*
-Ой, Толи,  пока тебя не было к Люды приезжал какой-то на "Победы".  
Сейчас смешно вспомнить, но тогда она делала хорошие волны во дворе))))

----------


## Чебурген

"Классика" вспомнилась, Аркадий Райкин с его миниатюрой со школьной учительницей в коммунальной квартире. Это его "у сестре"  :smileflag:

----------


## a33

Сестра с мужем жили на Польской, соседка - 90-летняя баба Соня,
когда кто-либо поднимался на этаж,открывала дверь и   громко,на весь подъезд, спрашивала:
- Ти кто?Малшик или девишка?
мне обычно доставалось: - какая ты девишка,ты же в бр-ууу-ках.

----------


## a33

Мама работала в поликлинике у Нового рынка,помню как в общих беседах выделялась одна из сотрудниц,которая  восклицала:
-Ах!Почему я так часто хожу в гости?!Я должна умереть в гостях...
К моему удивлению,многие сотрудницы её в этом поддерживали:
-Да,Милочка,что Вам ещё остаётся делать...
Женщина была ещё не оч пожилая,не одинокая,я частенько недоумевала к чему такие разговоры.
Однажды мама сказала,что мы должны навестить Милу,мы отправились в один из домов на Нежинской,поближе к Тираспольской.
И вот,когда мы поднялись на второй-третий(не помню) этаж по обычной лестнице,нас ожидал сюрприз - дальше была оч узкая,с разбитыми ступеньками винтовая ,на последнем пролёте ещё и без перил с одной стороны.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Заверните с собой)))))


 Шолохмунес! Когда -то давным давно у мужа был капитан (земля ему пухом), который знал, что на "приход" у моего мужа всегда будет огромный вкусный торт моей выпечки (от скромности не умру  :smileflag:  ), перед отъездом домой он заходил в каюту мужа и получал кусок торта "на покушать", и заодно второй рукой требовал второй кусок - шолохмунес! Даже слово знал!

----------


## Пушкин

> Шолохмунес! Когда -то давным давно у мужа был капитан (земля ему пухом), который знал, что на "приход" у моего мужа всегда будет огромный вкусный торт моей выпечки (от скромности не умру  ), перед отъездом домой он заходил в каюту мужа и получал кусок торта "на покушать", и заодно второй рукой требовал второй кусок - шолохмунес! Даже слово знал!


 У нас говорили  - шелахмунес, хотя правильнее - шелахмонес. В этом слове переплетены и немецкий диалект (идиш) и иврит от лишлоах (ивр) - посылать, слать и монес - меню, а в идише уже - подарочный кусочек. Так что  - там оба куска - шелахмунес. 
(Во блеснул - да же не верится)))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Вообще-то шелохмунес - это угощение (передача с собой) для тех, кто остался дома. Как говорят на Украине: "Дайте мені та ще й моїм дітям..." 
Только на днях передавала гостю в судочке 4 куска наполеона по числу домашних. В последствии оказалось, что один разделили между собой взрослые, а 3 - скормили ребенку, который очень жалобно смотрел на всех большими глазами... :smileflag: 
 Можно долго извращаться над гласными звуками в иврите и идиш, но т.к. их на письме не было, то вариантов произношения с учетом диалектов, может быть довольно много.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> У нас говорили  - шелахмунес, хотя правильнее - шелахмонес. В этом слове переплетены и немецкий диалект (идиш) и иврит от лишлоах (ивр) - посылать, слать и монес - меню, а в идише уже - подарочный кусочек. Так что  - там оба куска - шелахмунес. 
> (Во блеснул - да же не верится)))))


 Точно, блеснул, как настоящий К(Х)атуль Мад - ан!

----------


## Son'ka

> Но при любом раскладе кушать в гостях много и все сразу считается неприличным.


 
у нас есть такие гости, что по приходу к нам, а обычно это раньше на час, (моя крестная) всегда говорит, зачем всех ждать, давайте уже сядем за стол, я со вчерашнего вечера не кушала, зная что иду в гости. А потом в конце застолья, спасибо, был вкусный только чай, и заверните тортик с собой а то уже не влазит, так накушалась на неделю вперед.( при том что перед этим сказала что был вкусный только чай)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> у нас есть такие гости, что по приходу к нам, а обычно это раньше на час, (моя крестная) всегда говорит, зачем всех ждать, давайте уже сядем за стол, я со вчерашнего вечера не кушала, зная что иду в гости. А потом в конце застолья, спасибо, был вкусный только чай, и заверните тортик с собой а то уже не влазит, так накушалась на неделю вперед.( при том что перед этим сказала что был вкусный только чай)


 Это как-то  совсем не по-одесски. У нас всегда восторгаются и угощением, и хозяйкой, приготовившей все это. А невкусно у нас не бывает

----------


## Voland

> А невкусно у нас не бывает...


 Сто пудов... даже если угощение из супермаркета  :smileflag:

----------


## Son'ka

> Это как-то  совсем не по-одесски. У нас всегда восторгаются и угощением, и хозяйкой, приготовившей все это. А невкусно у нас не бывает


 ну не знаю, не знаю, она такая единственная у нас в гостях, а с тех пор как не стало моей мамы, то я крестную вообще  редко вижу, и то не у себя дома.

Тут на соседней ветке прочитала:




> огонь сделайте помедленнее


 и вспомнила, мне бабушка говорила в детстве: "потуши свет", сделай тише газ" ну и еще вроде такого: " насыпать тебе супчику?" я думаю что в каждой семье так говорили.

----------


## Panty

> у нас есть такие гости, что по приходу к нам, а обычно это раньше на час, (моя крестная) всегда говорит, зачем всех ждать, давайте уже сядем за стол, я со вчерашнего вечера не кушала, зная что иду в гости. А потом в конце застолья, спасибо, был вкусный только чай, и заверните тортик с собой а то уже не влазит, так накушалась на неделю вперед.( при том что перед этим сказала что был вкусный только чай)


 


> Это как-то совсем не по-одесски. У нас всегда восторгаются и угощением, и хозяйкой, приготовившей все это. А невкусно у нас не бывает


 Разные гости бывают. Я тоже таких знаю, садятся раньше всех и без особого приглашения начинают набирать в тарелки, при этом под конец могут тоже пофекать на еду, хотя всё ели с отменным аппетитом и побольше-побольше, и с собой завернуть.

----------


## Son'ka

> Разные гости бывают. Я тоже таких знаю, садятся раньше всех и без особого приглашения начинают набирать в тарелки, при этом под конец могут тоже пофекать на еду, хотя всё ели с отменным аппетитом и побольше-побольше, и с собой завернуть.


 А самое обидное, что не можешь не пригласить. Ну сейчас моей мамы уже нет, и ее подруги злятся, что я не приглашаю. Вот поэтому не приглашаю, что накушаются от пуза, как будто точно два дня не ели, а потом здрасьте, вкусный только чай.Кстати такие уникумы часто встречаются, я от многих слышала, бывает что хозяйку расхваливают, а как выйдут то начинается, "разве это было оливье? там же не было горошка, или разве это была утка? какая то сухая старая птица" И что это на именнинице был6о надето? я бы такое платье на аминины бы не одела." в в глаза именнинице пыль пускали, все сюси-пуси. Я думаю что каждый может вспомнить такие случаи. 
Особенно обсуждение похорон, сама недавно слышала " О, боже, что на него/нее надели?" в конце: " а кушать н*е*чего  было" хотя столы ломились. обсуждать и обсасывать будут еще долго.

----------


## Пушкин

Даа, народ у нас "любит повеселиться, особенно пожрать". :smileflag:  Да и на здоровье, нам шо жалко? :smileflag:  А вот как у нас прощаются? - ведь это то же ритуал-традиция, ну за шелахмунес понятно, а вот что говорят?

----------


## Amon_RA

Вы мне напомнили старый анекдот.
Детский день рождения. Состоятельная семья. С опозданием прибегает гость- краснощекий полненький Монечка. Садится за стол, находит вазочку с черной икрой и начинает есть ее ложкой. Ему говорят: "Ша, Монечка, это же не манная каша"
-Да! Никакого сравнения!

----------


## феерический

А мне на протяжении последней страницы вспоминается другой анекдот:

Семья Рабиновичей принимает гостей. Сара кричит из кухни: "Абрам, я могу нести курицу?"
- "Подожди, Сара. Гости еще едят хлеб". Через некоторое время Абрам кричит: "Сара, неси курицу, гости хлеб уже съели". Сара вносит курицу, ставит ее на стол, и та начинает клевать крошки.

----------


## Klara-Lara

А мне напомнили историю из моей жизни, было это в средине 90-х.
К кумовьям мужа на ДР приходила их хорошая знакомая, которая признаком воспитанности считала восхваление кулинарных талантов хозяйки. Причем делала это следующим образом: выбирала одно из блюд, говорила, что такого никогда не ела, и просила рецепт. И так каждый раз, из года в год. Я уже начала делать ставки на то, что она похвалит на этот раз. 
И вот однажды она опоздала, гости были после работы, плюс было несколько неожиданных - подмели все (надо сказать, семья оооочень хлебосольная и пустого стола там в принципе не бывало), сидим, ждем сладкое. Приходит голодная Гала, хозяйка в шоке - остался только винегрет. И здесь соло гостьи: "Ой, так вкусно, я такого в жизни не ела. Дашь рецептик?" Все повалились под стол. 
С тех пор она у нас с мужем проходит под кодовым именем "Та Гала, которая просила рецепт винегрета"

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

а мне вспомнилось - "еврейский мальчик идет на День Рождения с братиком, а уходит с тортиком!"

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Даа, народ у нас "любит повеселиться, особенно пожрать". Да и на здоровье, нам шо жалко? А вот как у нас прощаются? - ведь это то же ритуал-традиция, ну за шелахмунес понятно, а вот что говорят?


 Так тихенько, чтобы внучка не сильно задирала нос - "какая у нас балаботише мейдале"  :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

Да простит мне высокое собрание, но как говорится, из песни слов не выкинешь...
Из детских воспоминаний: "Хуна" - девушка не отягощённая моральными принципами,
"Йолд" - мужчина без интеллектуальных проблем, к стати, что-то похожее есть и в лемковском диалекте ЗУ - "йолуп".

----------


## ann888

> Чтоб не думали, что я только у классиков ворую афоризмы.
> и в тут же в спину ему летит - в характерном одесском стиле, когда и собеседнику, и самому себе, и всему Космосу - "*Почему НАПРАВО??? Просто - улица нету и аптека*". 
> 
> Дедуля поправил сам себя - аптека таки прямо на углу и ходить направо не надо,... а "улица нету" - так Малая Арнаутская действительно УПИРАЕТСЯ в Белинского.


     Класс)))
    А я вот тоже...иду по Успенской, навстречу мужик громко-громко говорит и кистью водит ,как рыбой направо-налево.
    Успела подумать :"псих", ан нееет.
    Подошла ближе, а он :"Там направо и буквально 50 мЭтров!"

   ....это он ДОрассказывал парню, который уже стал невидим почти - так успел далеко уйти, как пройти куда-то))))

----------


## ann888

> Напомнило. Не так давно общались с человеком - пожилым главным инженером строительной компании. Решили все вопросы с ним. И он направил нас к прорабу строительного участка с такими словами: "Дальше ви пойдете к Дим*е* (пока с падежами полет нормальный). И все проблемы будете решать уже с Дим*е*". Было еще несколько фраз про этого прораба и всегда почему-то его имя никак не склонялось...


     Райкин))))) *у сестре*

----------


## Moon Cat

> Да простит мне высокое собрание, но как говорится, из песни слов не выкинешь...
> Из детских воспоминаний: "Хуна" - девушка не отягощённая моральными принципами,
> "Йолд" - мужчина без интеллектуальных проблем, к стати, что-то похожее есть и в лемковском диалекте ЗУ - "йолуп".


 он вообще йолдоватый такой

----------


## Moon Cat

> Класс)))
>     А я вот тоже...иду по Успенской, навстречу мужик громко-громко говорит и кистью водит ,как рыбой направо-налево.
>     Успела подумать :"псих", ан нееет.
>     Подошла ближе, а он :"Там направо и буквально 50 мЭтров!"
> 
>    ....это он *ДОрассказывал парню, который уже стал невидим почти* - так успел далеко уйти, как пройти куда-то))))


 последнюю неделю меня просто преследуют молодые парочки  с вопросом:
"Как пройти на Дерибасовскую?" Хожу я по Екатериненской, которая Карла Маркса и я тоже так пространно машу рукой

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Так тихенько, чтобы внучка не сильно задирала нос - "какая у нас *балаботише мейдале*"


 Последнее слово - девочка, а перед ним? Просветите, бо интересно!

----------


## Наташа_Т

> последнюю неделю меня просто преследуют молодые парочки  с вопросом:
> "Как пройти на Дерибасовскую?" Хожу я по Екатериненской, которая Карла Маркса и я тоже так пространно машу рукой


 Всё лучше, чем я с ребенком в Киеве спрашивала в 10 м от нужной улицы, где она? Из 10 встреченных (ей-богу не вру!) 7 ответили: "мы - приезжие", одна тётя сказала: "Я тут живу, прямо в этом доме, но названий улиц не знаю...!", один китаец показал направо, один местный студент предложил загрузить ЯрМап на свём компе. Дело было в самом центре, а спрашивали мы про "Богдана Хмельницкого"  :smileflag:

----------


## ann888

Я имела несчастье в 21 трамвае спросить остановку Успенская, я думала, что он, водитель, должен понять, что я пройдусь, а он - неееет, начал меня эрудицией давить.  Мол, это остановка- улица такая-то...Я ему :"Я дитё советского времени, я устала привыкать к переименованию, у меня Карла Маркса и Воровского так и остались, и Ленина, прошу пардона."
    А парень " А как можно было Бебеля...."  ...и пошло поехало, исторические факты, борьба противоположностей, трамвай потихоньку загудел.
    Я: "Не хочу Всех перебивать, ну шо с Успенской ?"
    Водитель :"Здесь выходите." (открыл дверь, мне даже показалось как-то с особым раздражением)
    Я:"Вы хотите от меня избавиться?"
    Водитель "Ой, вы мне нужны..."

    У меня так поднялось настроение)))) И через пару метров (мэтров). я как раз встретила того мужика, который шел и орал.
    Я шла, погодка, солнышко, очень было приятно, что живешь в том городе, шо таки надо !

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Последнее слово - девочка, а перед ним? Просветите, бо интересно!


 Хозяйственная, умелая, что не стыдно перед гостями, все сама приготовила, накрыла, убрала, короче, бабушкина радость  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> он вообще *йолдоватый* такой


 Прошу пардону, но чаще говорили "поцавитый", что в принципе почти одно и то же.




> Хозяйственная, умелая, что не стыдно перед гостями, все сама приготовила, накрыла, убрала, короче, бабушкина радость


 "А балаботише" еще могли сказать о порядочной девушке типа из хорошей семьи, "*не*легкого поведения" и т.д. Как в том анекдоте. Родители жениха пытаются выяснить у свахи, красивая ли невеста: 
-- Ой, вы знаете, она такая хозяйка, такая умница, такая послушная, такая... 
Короче, были сказаны все эпитеты, чтобы умело обойти вопрос внешности, которая, мягко говоря, оставляла желать лучшего...

----------


## arial0072

Это типО - _Наша Хайка такая хозяйка..._)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Перевернуть с ног на голову можно все, что угодно.

----------


## Гидрант

> последнюю неделю меня просто преследуют молодые парочки  с вопросом:
> "Как пройти на Дерибасовскую?" Хожу я по Екатериненской, которая Карла Маркса и я тоже так пространно машу рукой


 На Пушкинской, примерно около Ильинской церкви. Приезжий: "Скажите, а как отсюда пройти на Пушкинскую?" "Молодой человек, вы ее уже топчете!"

----------


## феерический

-На что мине нужно сесть, чтобы доехать до Дерибасовской?
-Сядьте на жёпу, ви уже на Дерибасовской!

----------


## inborz

Сообщение от Ter-Petrosyan 
Так тихенько, чтобы внучка не сильно задирала нос - "какая у нас балаботише мейдале"
Последнее слово - девочка, а перед ним? Просветите, бо интересно!

Из иврита. Выражение баалат абайт (хозяйка дома) - перекочевало в идиш с характерными фонетическими изменениями и характерным изменением смысла, приданием легкой насмешливости, впрочем, очень доброжелательной.

----------


## Maklak

> Это да... Я жалею, что *тогда* не было диктофонов.... (Сорри, если* заместо* *шо*, пишу *что*, издержки образования)
> Об интЫмном... Меня только что на предложение "пойдём на балкончик" (просто подышать воздухом, я не курю, балкон(лоджия) открытый(я), "послали" со словами: та мне не душно, там тоже пАрит...
> Хотя, как по мне, прохладненько, но "это уже другая история" (с)


 Может раньше и было, но... всё равно радует - "заместо"!))) Особо в данном предложении!)))

----------


## School's_logoped

Вус трапилось? (Что случилось)

----------


## translator

> балаботише..... Последнее слово - девочка, а перед ним? Просветите, бо интересно!
> Из иврита. Выражение баалат абайт (хозяйка дома) - перекочевало в идиш с характерными фонетическими изменениями и характерным изменением смысла, приданием легкой насмешливости, впрочем, очень доброжелательной.


 В идише слова на *-ише* — это прилагательные навродь нашего «работ*ящая*».

----------


## inborz

прилагательное, образованное от существительного: а ид - еврей,  идиш - еврейский(например, язык)

----------


## С-С

Стою на пляже возле самой кромки воды, кручу в руках заколку, подходит женщина и говорит: "Кусается?" я на неё глаза вытаращила спрашиваю: "Кто кусается" - она отвечает "Водичка кусается?"

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Стою на пляже возле самой кромки воды, кручу в руках заколку, подходит женщина и говорит: "Кусается?" я на неё глаза вытаращила спрашиваю: "Кто кусается" - она отвечает "Водичка кусается?"


  :smileflag:  А меня на пляже старенький дедок спросил "Ну что, вода? Прочищает мозги?" )))))))))))))

----------


## extrim

> А меня на пляже старенький дедок спросил "Ну что, вода? Прочищает мозги?" )))))))))))))


 И шо Ви себе думаете, ещё как! ))))

----------


## extrim

Приехал брат из Москвы в гости и едем в забитом 5-ом. На Французском свадьба. Невеста на голову выше жОниха. Ну, тут он от комментариев не удержался. - Гляди, гляди, говорит, невеста 2,05.. Разворачивается дедуля и отвечает: - И где Вы видели на ней ценник?!       Трамвай лёг..))

----------


## Panty

Два дня до школы я была надомной швачкой :smileflag: ))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А меня на пляже старенький дедок спросил "Ну что, вода? Прочищает мозги?" )))))))))))))


 Пришлось ответить, шо только в том случае, когда есть шо прочищать  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Два дня до школы я была надомной швачкой))


 Я себе пою, я себе крою" (с)  :smileflag: 
Мальчик или девочка? Из "отходов" "кепочку сшила"(с)? Девочке тоже можно фартучИк сшить  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я себе пою, я себе крою" (с) 
> Мальчик или девочка? Из "отходов" "кепочку сшила"(с)? Девочке тоже можно фартучИк сшить


 Навеяло очень древний анекдот: 
-- Хаим, что ты так задираешь нос?
-- Да вот Циля пошила мне шарфик из своих старых трусов...

----------


## Чебурген

> Навеяло очень древний анекдот:


 Меня от чиста наших (с) анекдотов вообще распирает, как ту лошадь, которую убивает капля никотина, так я хомячок из соседнего анекдота, которого та "капля" разрывает в куски  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

*Одесса – мама… Удивительна, как песня, 
Что в подворотне весело гремит, 
«Семь сорок» здесь поют соседи вместе. 
За жизнь Одесса-мама говорит… 
С Днём рождения Одесса и одесситы!*

----------


## alex-sam

На остановке:
- Скажите это Дерибасовская?
- Нет, до Дерибасовской надо ехать еще 3 остановки?
- А мне сказали, что пора выходить!?
- Простите, а Вы сидели или стояли?

----------


## Saules

А я очень люблю популярный в 2004-м анекдот:

- Кто  лучше: Ющенко или Янукович?

- Обое хуже!

----------


## Пушкин

*Поздравляю Всех с открытием памятника Бабелю!!! - Бабель вернулся в Одессу....*

----------


## alex-sam

После выхода фильма "Ликвидация" появилось очень много выражений в ходу из этого фильма.

----------


## translator

> После выхода фильма "Ликвидация" появилось очень много выражений в ходу из этого фильма.


  Да, только так не говорили и самих событий не было. 
Но киношники малацы!

----------


## mtcl

- Сaрa Абрaмовнa, вы еврейкa? 
- Тaки с чего Вы взяли? 
- Ну кaк же, у Вaс имя еврейское и отчество... 
- Тaки что по-вaшему, Исaкиевский собор - еврейскaя синaгогa?

----------


## inborz

Разговор в пользу бедных. Употребила сама сегодня и задумалась - вроде же наше, одесское выражение.

----------


## nerazborchivo

сегодня в кассе банка спросил отказывающуюся работать кассиршу, зачем она тут сидит. она ответила, что для красоты. я парировал, что удовольствие сомнительное. тогда она сказала:"Хорошо, тогда для мебели." и не обиделась...

как хорошо, что наша вспыльчивость и грубость частенько обламывается об таких чисто одесских женщин! ))

зы после меня к ней пыталась подойти барышня, но я её остановил фразой о том, что туда ходят не платить, а любоваться.

----------


## Гидрант

Ой, боюсь, это была не чисто одесская женщина, а затурканная руководством приезжая или выпускница "престижного вуза" с никому не нужным дипломом политолог-экономист-вышивальница крестиком. 
С классической одесской дамы вы бы имели такой ответный залп за вашу красоту, ум, сексуальность и прочее, что весь операционный зал лежал бы, и только вы летели легче пуха к выходу  :smileflag: . Но такие дамы в кассах не засиживаются - их талант быстро доводит их до топ-менеджмента. 

А кто-то помнит одесских бабушек - кондукторш в трамваях еще ДО хрущевских нововведений по самообслуживанию в транспорте (сам бросаешь в кассу, сам отрываешь, сам рвешь  - "Совесть лучший контроллер")? Вот кто умел управляться с массами и руководить процессом, при этом и себя не забывая, и восхищая своими перлами Вселенную!

----------


## Пушкин

> А кто-то помнит одесских бабушек - кондукторш в трамваях еще ДО хрущевских нововведений по самообслуживанию в транспорте (сам бросаешь в кассу, сам отрываешь, сам рвешь  - "Совесть лучший контроллер")? Вот кто умел управляться с массами и руководить процессом, при этом и себя не забывая, и восхищая своими перлами Вселенную!


 До хрущевских? сколько же вам лет?

----------


## Гидрант

В пионеры меня принимали еще при Никите, а в комсомол уже при Леониде Ильиче. Достаточно жесткие рамки для "анкетирования"?  :smileflag: 

ПС. Два дня назад ехал в троллейбусе. Довольно бодрая с виду бабуся вспоминала ДОВОЕННЫЕ времена. На вопрос какого-то мужчины - сколько же вам лет, ответила, "А начните с 80-ти и добавляйте по пять, пока не скажу хватит". Весь троллейбус внимательно слушал. Остановились на 95! Но это "_еще только зимой исполнится, я еще молодая_!"- кокетливо уточнила бабушка.  Вот так!! ТЕХ людей делали с по индивидуальному проекту папули и мамули, тщательно и со вкусом!

----------


## Zhemchug

> В пионеры меня принимали еще при Никите, а в комсомол уже при Леониде Ильиче. Достаточно жесткие рамки для "анкетирования"? 
> 
> ПС. Два дня назад ехал в троллейбусе. Довольно бодрая с виду бабуся вспоминала ДОВОЕННЫЕ времена. На вопрос какого-то мужчины - сколько же вам лет, ответила, "А начните с 80-ти и добавляйте по пять, пока не скажу хватит". Весь троллейбус внимательно слушал. Остановились на 95! Но это "_еще только зимой исполнится, я еще молодая_!"- кокетливо уточнила бабушка.  Вот так!! ТЕХ людей делали с *по индивидуальному проекту папули и мамули, тщательно и со вкусом!*


 100%. Моя бабушка всегда говорила о своих волосах: "перманент отцовской работы". И утверждала, что жива тем, что ела в детстве только натуральные продукты. Прожила почти 90. Правда бульоны со стоящей ложкой и селедка от головы до хвоста сделали свое дело. Склероз у нее был после 80 - не дай бог никому. И не просто забывала названия, а ненавидела, проклинала и боялась самых близких людей: детей, внуков...
Насчет хрущевских нововведений не уверена. Хорошо помню в 70-е кондукторов в 11-м и 12-м трамвае. Да и потом их вернули на большинство маршрутов. Сейчас как-то трамваями не езжу. Все больше маршруткой. Но всегда кондуктор был одним из самых колоритных персонажей нашего города.

----------


## mlch

Кондуктора, насколько я помню, были в 70-х во всех старых (не чешских) трамваях. И во многих новых тоже. В троллейбусах бывало по разному. Иногда даже при наличии кассы-автомата можно было в встретить кондуктора в машине. Так что хоть дохрущевских времен я и не застал, но "тех еще" кондукторов помню прекрасно.

----------


## OMF

Кондуктора были во всех вторых (прицепных) вагонах до введения бескассового обслуживания.

----------


## Гидрант

Вот здесь есть кое-что интересное о кондукторах, билетах и компостерах.
Дурь с компостерами, надеюсь, помнят уже многие: купленный в киоске или у водителя билет надо было тут же "испортить". пробив в прикрученной к стене хреновине. На ходу было сделать не всегда легко.
В этой связи вспомнил случай (сам не присутствовал, рассказали как реальный, но может и байка, а может, реальный стал байкой).
Преполненный душный троллейбус. Над задним сидением - компостер, на сидении - дама пышных габаритов. Излишне порядочный мужчина, держа в одной руке портфель, второй тщетно пытается попасть билетиком в узкую щель компостера. Вагон трясет, мужчине трудно устоять на ногах, он перегибается над дамой... и так несколько раз. 
Женщина не выдерживает и  - (Одесса!): "Мужчина!!! Ви скоро кончите? ви уже полчаса на мне лежите!" Вагон в восторге. Но это еще не конец. Потный и вконец задолбанный мужик выпаливает: "А что я могу сделать? Он мягкий и не лезет!" 

Талончики и впрямь штамповали из дешевой, едва ли не газетной бумаги........

----------


## Panty

Про компостеры...компостеры были 2-х видов, один вид старый-старый большой с ручкой покрашенный коричневой маслянной краской, которая от накопления слоев уже лущиться начинала. но билет пробивал в клочья и железно(видать гвоздей там было немеряно :smileflag: ))
второй вид это тонкий железный, попасть в который при битком набитом транспорте это было верхом эквилибристики, а если талон падал, то можно было про него забыть :smileflag: ))
Ну и про кондукторов...в 50-м автобусе, который ездил от переговорного на Карла Маркса до Рыбпорта были кондуктора, и у них висела сумка через плечо с рулонами талочиков разной стоимости, заседали обычно они в конце автобуса на высоком постаменте с сиденьем, туда иногда детям разрешали залезать и ехать, могли даже талочников чуть больше дать, что для детей было счастьем :smileflag: )))

----------


## victor.odessa

А вот в Москве, при наличии компостеров были ещё и кассы, куда все пассажиры бросали деньги за проезд и отматывали талончики (без ограничения). Для нас, школьников, приехавших на каникулы в столицу, такой коммунизм был в диковинку, поэтому отматывали талонов сколько душе угодно, позабыв про лозунг:"Лучший контролёр - Ваша совесть!"

----------


## arial0072

> Про компостеры...компостеры были 2-х видов, один вид старый-старый большой с ручкой покрашенный коричневой маслянной краской, которая от накопления слоев уже лущиться начинала. но билет пробивал в клочья и железно(видать гвоздей там было немеряно))
> второй вид это тонкий железный, попасть в который при битком набитом транспорте это было верхом эквилибристики, а если талон падал, то можно было про него забыть))
> Ну и про кондукторов...в 50-м автобусе, который ездил от переговорного на Карла Маркса до Рыбпорта были кондуктора, и у них висела сумка через плечо с рулонами талочиков разной стоимости, заседали обычно они в конце автобуса на высоком постаменте с сиденьем, туда иногда детям разрешали залезать и ехать, могли даже талочников чуть больше дать, что для детей было счастьем)))


 Всё правильно, только 50-й ездил до Ильичёвки(так говорили "в старину"), Рыбпорт был промежуточной остановкой.

----------


## Moon Cat

> ...
> Женщина не выдерживает и  - (Одесса!): "Мужчина!!! Ви скоро кончите? ви уже полчаса на мне лежите!" Вагон в восторге. Но это еще не конец. Потный и вконец задолбанный мужик выпаливает: "А что я могу сделать? Он мягкий и не лезет!" 
> 
> ......


  вспомнилось по этому  случаю, не могу аж жжОт:
Абрам после бодуна не знает как голову полечить -у Сары просить бесполезно
"О! Сара, а ты вчера читала, что открыли мастерскую, где переделывают члены на любой вкус. И все го то 5 рублей стОит!"
Сара сует ему пять рублей, иди, говорит сделай подлиннее

Абрам довольный шмыг на лестницу, а Сара ему в догонку еще пять руб. дает, на потолще
Вышел Абрам на улицу и бошка уже стала отпускать на радостях.
А Сарочка кричит сверху с балкона:
"Держи еще пятерочку, сделай его изогнутым"))) 

Возвращается Абраша поздно вечером пьяный и не успел порог переступить как Сара:
"Ну что????!!!"
"Ох Сара, такого красавца сделали: дли-и-инный, то-о-олстый... Hачали гнуть - сломался!(((

----------


## ARKADIA

Подслушала-воскресенье, обед, Осипова-угол М.Аранаутской, парень лет 25 говорит по телефону:"Я уже там, но тебя здесь не вижу" Прелесть!!!!!!!!

----------


## Panty

> Всё правильно, только 50-й ездил до Ильичёвки(так говорили "в старину"), Рыбпорт был промежуточной остановкой.


 Не спорю :smileflag:  Но для меня тогда конечной остановкой был Рыбпорт, т.к. потом шли на папино судно отстаивать с ним вахту, и какое это было счастливое время :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> В пионеры меня принимали еще при Никите, а в комсомол уже при Леониде Ильиче.


 Я помню похороны Лёни. Выходные дали!  :smileflag:  Это я был пионэром. Комсомол уже  потом был...




> "Я уже там, но тебя здесь не вижу"


 Живет Одесса!

----------


## Чебурген

> Ой, боюсь, это была не чисто одесская женщина, а затурканная руководством приезжая или выпускница "престижного вуза" с никому не нужным дипломом политолог-экономист-вышивальница крестиком.


 Ой, знаю одну.... Сорри за оффтоп, но такое совпадение... Затурканая руководством выпускница ОГУ истфака с никому не нужным дипломом, а так же дипломом швейного училища, на досуге, в качестве хобби, вышивающая крестиком. Одна неувязочка- коренная одесситка...  :smileflag:  А в остальном- немножко политолог, немножко социолог, деньги сэкономить- экономист  :smileflag:  Немножко даже в чём-то сисадмин с правом ношения и применения огнестрельного оружия...  Ну за шо я так люблю этих наших одесских Женщин!

----------


## alex-sam

Почитал форумчан про компостеры, общественный транспорт, СССР - и что-то такая ностальгия по тем временам. Хорошо жилось, многого не было но и нищими не были.

----------


## Saules

> Ой, знаю одну.... Сорри за оффтоп, но такое совпадение... Затурканая руководством выпускница ОГУ истфака с никому не нужным дипломом, а так же дипломом швейного училища, на досуге, в качестве хобби, вышивающая крестиком. Одна неувязочка- коренная одесситка...  А в остальном- немножко политолог, немножко социолог, деньги сэкономить- экономист  Немножко даже в чём-то сисадмин с правом ношения и применения огнестрельного оружия...  Ну за шо я так люблю этих наших одесских Женщин!


 И главное кредо при этом "лопни, но держи фасон"! За то и любите, что не жалуются, не ноют, а кто  губернатор даже не сразу фамилию вспомнят :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Я помню похороны Лёни. Выходные дали!  Это я был пионэром. Комсомол уже  потом был...


 Раз уж начался день/вечер/декада... воспоминаний, всплыли из глубин склероза две одесские хохмы на эту веселую тему.
1. За пару лет до Лёниной кончины и апофеоза его прославлений.  "_Скоро, очень скоро на Мавзолее над буквой "Е" появятся две точки_"
2. За пару месяцев до кончины Черненко. 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Напомню, тогда косяком с промежутком примерно в год помирали Брежнев, Андропов, Черненко и еще многие чуть помельче - Устинов, например. И после каждой кончины для "увековечивания" переименовывали то Набережные Челны, то Рыбинск, то еще что-то.   Для Черненко скорый финал был виден еще в момент его назначения на "первое лицо", речь шла только о сроках ; "Голос Америки" предсказал дату с ошибкой в одну неделю.
"_Обращение одесситов в ЦК КПСС. В связи с близкой кончиной Константина Устиновича Черненко просим переименовывать Одессу  не в Черненковск, а в Усть-Константинополь_"

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...Обращение одесситов в ЦК КПСС. В связи с близкой кончиной Константина Устиновича Черненко просим переименовывать Одессу * не в Черненковск, а в Усть-Константинополь*[/I]"


 Конкретно этого "перла" не знала. Но вот  в те годы довольно часто по телевизору шел известный советский "сериал" "Тени исчезают в полдень". И Черненко называли, перевирая имя-отчество одного из главных персонажей того фильма: Устин Акимыч. Сейчас к слову всплыло из памяти...

----------


## extrim

Поймала себя на мысли, что какая-то часть "выражёпываний" в ходу регулярно )))))))))

Чисто одесские действия:

1. Наложить перцев
2. Жарить бичка
3. Делать проблему
4. Собирать бебихи
5. Мерать гуздюм
6. Мацать хлеб
7. Кататца в трамвае
8. Загорать на фонтане
9. Иметь разговор
10. Брать за здесь
11. Пить как биндюжник
12. Цыганить у кума
13. Смотреть помидору
14. Щупать за вымя
15. Плевать семачки
16. Жевать сопли
17. Капать в мензурку
18. Рытца в мотлохе
19. Крутить гешефт
20. Пристраивать гембель
21. Делать базар
22. Крутить бейцы / Морочить мудебейцелы
23. Дышать носом
24. Беречь горло
25. Делать дела
26. Скакать по девкам
27. Сербать воду
28. Дать пару копеек
29. Сидеть на разливе
30. Чесать пейсы
31. Мучать тарелку
32. Сбегать до конуры и вернуца
33. Поймать на закидушку
34. Пройтись по пальцам
35. Сушить наволку, и пэрэдник
36. Устроить хипеж
37. Поднять геволт
38. Пилить скрыпку
39. Гасать по улице / Гоцать по двору
40. Играть на нервы
41. Говорить за Одессу
42. Терпеть закидоны
43. Коцать талоны
44. Ломать комедию
45. Наварить сармак
46. Устроить гармидер
47. Лабать Шопена
48. Спрашивать вопрос
49. Иметь в полный рост
50. Хапать куски / хватать кусками
51. Понимать в колбасных обрезках
52. Бежать впереди паровоза
53. Навести шорох \ шухер
54. Ставить пистон
55. Делать вырванные годы
56. Долбить мне крышу\стену
57. Брать на понт/ на гець
58. Не брать за здесь/ не брать за гоц
59. Как пить дать
60. Мелко плавать
61. Иметь цУрес
62. Убиться веником
63. Повесится на молдованке
64. Стать и пожарить
65. Рвать жопу / Порвать жопу на фашистский знак
66. Дать/отрезать кецык
67. Гнать тюльку!
68. Мерзнуть в ноги
69. Печь в голову/ напекло в голову
70. Приставлять румына с плеткой (нагайкой).
71. 2 раза подбросить 1 раз поймать
72. Полоскать гланды
73. Что то с этого иметь
74. Чуточку шить
75. Гупать обувью/ дверью
76. Скакать/ Бегать/ стоять на цырлах
77. Вынуть с него сдачу
78. Поехать мозгами
79. Дать джазу
80. Взять ноги в руки
81. Чапать по Дерибасовской
82. Гнать волну
83. Выгнать на кислород
84. Махать как флагом
85. Идти пробовать самим
86. Дать дяде здрасте (вынь с попы пальчик - дай дяде здрасте)
87. Горобцам дули крутить
88. Давать пендаля
89. Гулять до Дюка
90. Наработать им всем (я б тебе наработал)
91. Сплавать в Турцию, Сплавать за буйки и в Турцию.
92. Включать жлоба
93. Гонять халамидников
94. Навалять по первое число
95. Надавать пачек
96. Делать беременную голову
97. Иметь за счастье
98. Иметь за идиёта/ держать за идиёта
99. Хохмить со сцены
100. Нарываться на комплименты
101. Купить билет и не поехать.
102. Плюнуть в борщ
103. Сливать в ведро
104. Отобрать честь
105. Отдать концы
106. Затопать коврик. (сними сандалю - не затопай мне коврик)
107. Совать свой шнобель
108. Шлифовать уши
109. Сработать шутку.
110. Сделать кому либо красиво
111. Потухать с чего либо / угарать с чьих-то шуток...
112. Прикинуться шлангом...
113. Обнять и плакать...
114. подать мыску (мысочку)
115. Отбросить шкары
116. Сохнуть ноги
117. Дзюрить в пеленки
118. Строить мансы

----------


## Чебурген

Простите, у меня в школе по ивриту была двойка, а уроки идиша вообще казёнил, что значит 



> 61. Иметь цУрес


 Да, и ещё не совсем понял смысл 



> 34. Пройтись по пальцам


  "На цырлах" и "на пальцах" знаю, а вот "пройтись по пальцам" слишком буквально ногами воспринимается  :smileflag: 
Всё остальное вроде бы понял, хотя не всё, ИМХО, чисто одесское  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

Цурес(идиш), царот(иврит) - неприятности.

----------


## Чебурген

Ясно. Иметь гембель или *геморрой на свою голову*

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ясно. Иметь гембель или *геморрой на свою голову*


 Напомнило: У этих русских странная не только фразеология, но и анатомия. Только по-русски можно сказать: "Вася, натяни шапку нахрен - уши отмерзнут!!!"

----------


## Чебурген

> Напомнило: У этих русских странная не только фразеология, но и анатомия. Только по-русски можно сказать: "Вася, натяни шапку нахрен - уши отмерзнут!!!"


 С позиции грамматики (пунктуации), точнее было бы: "Вася, натяни шапку, нахрен уши отмёрзнут", но нужна ещё и интонация...

----------


## Zhemchug

Ща точно забанят.

*Раз на раз не приходится.*
Вовочка очень не любил уроки русского языка. Чтобы как-то от них избавиться, он на сочинении спросил учительницу, как пишется выражение "по хрен" - вместе или отдельно? И был за это изгнан с ее уроков до конца года. Однако, вскоре учительница ушла в декрет. И Вовочку вернули. Уроки стал вести пожилой Абрам Самуилович.
Вовочку ситуация встревожила и он решил повторить свой удачный опыт:
-- Абрам Самуилович, как пишется "по хрен"?
-- Зависит от ситуации, молодой человек. Если Вы имеете в виду Ваше отношение к моему предмету или мое к Вашим выкрутасам - то вместе. А если Вы о глубине великой израильской реки Иордан, - то отдельно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ща точно забанят.
> 
> *Раз на раз не приходится.*
> Вовочка очень не любил уроки русского языка. Чтобы как-то от них избавиться, он на сочинении спросил учительницу, как пишется выражение "по хрен" - вместе или отдельно? И был за это изгнан с ее уроков до конца года. Однако, вскоре учительница ушла в декрет. И Вовочку вернули. Уроки стал вести пожилой Абрам Самуилович.
> Вовочку ситуация встревожила и он решил повторить свой удачный опыт:
> -- Абрам Самуилович, как пишется "по хрен"?
> -- Зависит от ситуации, молодой человек. Если Вы имеете в виду Ваше отношение к моему предмету или мое к Вашим выкрутасам - то вместе. А если Вы о глубине великой израильской реки Иордан, - то отдельно.


 Классный анекдот!

----------


## Чебурген

> А если Вы о глубине великой израильской реки Иордан, - то отдельно.


 Ну....., вам по пояс будет (с) из к/ф "А зори здесь тихие", эпизод перехода через болото.
Так что, всё культурно, хоть и слегка оффтопно  :smileflag: 
А по нашему, "по самое не хочу", да?  :smileflag:  Или это тоже "международно- СНГешное"?  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

Коло Вальтуха больницы
     Были нашие дворы.
     В Нюты зонтиком ресницы,
     Аж до рота и догоры.
     Ей з массивов я в карманах
     Миди жменями таскал,
     Рвал бузок на трох Фонтанах,
     В парке лавриков шукал.
     Лаврик, лаврик, выставь рожки,
     Я свару тебе картошки.
     Откогда большая стала,
     Шо то начала крутить:
     То одскочь на три квартала,
     То хотить и не хотить.
     Я хожу то злой, то радый,
     Через Нюту мок и сох...
     А вже раз под эстокадой
     Мы купалися у-двох.
     Лаврик, лаврик, выставь рожки,
     Горько мышке в лапах кошки.
     На горе стоить Одесса,
     Под низом Андросов мол.
     Задавается принцесса,
     Бу я в грузчики пойшел.
     Раз у год придеть до Дюка,
     Я вгощу от альвичка...
     И -- табань, прощай разлука:
     Через рыжего шпачка.
     Лаврик, лаврик, выставь рожки,
     Хто куплял тебе сережки?
     Год за годом, вира-майна,
     Порт, обжорка, сам один...
     Тольки раз шмалю нечайно
     Мимо Грецка в Карантин --
     У Фанкони сидить Нюта,
     На ей шляпка, при ей грек.
     Вже не смотрить, вже как будто
     Босява не человек.
     Лаврик, лаврик, выставь рожки,
     Разойшлись наши дорожки.

Владимир Зеев Жаботинский, "Пятеро"

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Коло Вальтуха больницы
>      Были нашие дворы.
>      В Нюты зонтиком ресницы,
>      Аж до рота и догоры.
>      Ей з массивов я в карманах
>      Миди жменями таскал,
>      Рвал бузок на трох Фонтанах,
>      В парке лавриков шукал.
>      Лаврик, лаврик, выставь рожки,
> ...


 Я помню "равлик - павлик")))

----------


## inborz

Жаботинский записал, стилизовал так, как он помнил. Скорее всего, здесь неточность. Я тоже помню "равлик-павлик". Но Жаботинский родился в 1880 году. Он с "раньшего времени"

----------


## Гидрант

> Ну....., вам по пояс будет (с) из к/ф "А зори здесь тихие", эпизод перехода через болото. Так что, всё культурно...


 „Как тальи носят?“ — Очень низко, 
Почти до... вот, по этих пор. (с) 
(Пушкин "Граф Нулин" - разговор мужчины с дамой о модах).

----------


## Zhemchug

> „Как тальи носят?“ — Очень низко, 
> Почти до... *вот, по этих пор*. (с) 
> (Пушкин "Граф Нулин" - разговор мужчины с дамой о модах).


 Напомнило еще один очень старый анекдот, рассказываемый языком жеста. Показывается рука ладонью вниз и поворачивается ладонью вверх. А означает это следующее: когда я был вооот такой маленький, этот анекдот уже имел вооот такую седую бороду. Не знаю, насколько это одесское, но его много-много лет назад очень любил мой отец. Тогда старые анекдоты называли бородатыми.

----------


## феерический

> Напомнило еще один очень старый анекдот, рассказываемый языком жеста. Показывается рука ладонью вниз и поворачивается ладонью вверх. А означает это следующее: когда я был вооот такой маленький, этот анекдот уже имел вооот такую седую бороду. Не знаю, насколько это одесское, но его много-много лет назад очень любил мой отец. Тогда старые анекдоты называли бородатыми.


 +100500. Я этот жест/выражение получил в наследство от своего отца, который мне говорил это еще в далёком детстве и ИМХО оно намного более близкое, чем современный "Бойан".

----------


## Ok.Galetta

> После выхода фильма "Ликвидация" появилось очень много выражений в ходу из этого фильма.


 – Семачка, семачка, лушпайки сами сплевываются, семачка, семачка! 
 – За что семачка? 
 – За пять. 
 – Это больно. 
 – Давай за три с недосыпом. 
 – Давай за четыре с горкой. 
 – Давай, хороший, давай.

----------


## Ok.Galetta

Прошу пардона, но очень люблю я "Ликвидацию"


– Эмик, что Вы потеряли в том ресторане, маме скажи. 
 – Вы не видели красивой жизни! 
 – А что, разве нельзя покушать со вкусом дома? Я же с утра уже все приготовила: и гефилте-фиш, и форшмак, и сини... 
 – Ой, Вы, мама, не смешите меня! 
 – Ой вэй, как будто у него нет дома, у этого ребенка. Эта Циля откуда взялась на мою голову, гембель, ведет себя, как румынская проститутка. Какое счастье, что твой папа не дожил до этого дня, когда он видел, чтоб ребенок пошел в ресторан от мамы. Мама готовит целый день...


Песня, а не диалог

----------


## Ok.Galetta

– Добрейшего утречка, Фима! 
 – И Вам доброго. 
 – А где у нас случилось? 
 – Пара незаметных пустяков. Вам что-то захотелось, мадам Шмуклис? 
 – Немножечко щепотку соли. Эмик, такое счастье, надыбал глоссик. 
 – Скажите пожалуйста, Два Больших Расстройства, надыбал глоссика? 
 – Таки да. 
 – Целого? Или одни плавнички? 
 – Виляет хвостом как скаженный. 
 – Надо жарить. При такой густой жаре долго не выдержит. 
 – Так я за что. Эмик ухнул пачку соли в помойное ведро. 
 – Так шо, если помои посолить, они будут лучше пахнуть? 
 – Ой, Фима, я Вас умоляю, Вы же знаете за Эмика – он если не сломает, то уронит, и как раз таки не помимо пальцев, а на самые ноги!

----------


## феерический

*Ок.Галетта*, не жили вы на Молдаванке... А если бы жили - то знали бы, что диалоги Ликвидации это лишь бледная копия того, ныне не сохранившегося, великого и звучного, настоящено, не выдуманного сценаристами Одесского языка. Собственно, эта тема за тем и существует - мы по крупицам вспоминаем, воссоздаем сохраняем и передаем по наследству наш живой язык. И на фоне этого ваши выдержки из сценария годятся на хорошие сценки из КВН, что никак не ухудшает их достоинств, не подумайте плохого. Но это эрзац, суррогат, новодел...

----------


## a33

у глоссика ,кстати,не такой уж и хвост,чтобы сильно вилять...
сколько я съела глоссиков в детстве

----------


## Zhemchug

*Ok.Galetta*
Если возможно, не цитируйте больше "Ликвидацию". С каждым отрывком все яснее, насколько это - даже не пародия, а.... Трудно подобрать слова. Но очень не хотелось бы, чтобы о нас судили по этому фильму.
Как-то пару лет назад была на антрепризном спектакле "Любовный напиток". И состав вроде бы хороший (Аронова, Полицеймако...), и литературная основа. Но весь первый акт они решили "поприкалываться"... От сюжета не оставили камня на камне. Юмор весь, простите, ниже пояса и т.д. И только когда потихоньку до них дошло, что принимают мягко скажем "холодновато" - было практически открыто со сцены сказано: "хорош дурачиться". И во втором акте это были уже совсем другие актеры и другой спектакль. И собственно совершенно другой прием.
А почему я об этом вспомнила? Очень часто, к сожалению, в последнее время многим кажется, что в Одессу можно привести все, что угодно. Что чувство юмора - это способность смеяться над чем попало без разбора. И такое отношение очень обижает. Как любая неправда.

----------


## Ok.Galetta

Ой,  и что? на Молдаванке  я не жила , я жила на ТираспОльской. Пардона попросила за 3 раза.  Фильм достойный, интересный и без претензий на  чистоту нашей одесской лингвистики.И никто Вас не судит. По праву волеизъявления, поделюсь моим любимым одесским анекдотом.  И только не говорите, что у Вас во дворе такого не было.... 
- Боже мой, кого я вижу! Соломон Моисеевич!
 - Меня зовут Соломон Маркович.
 - Вы мне будете рассказывать, как вас зовут?! 
 Я вашего папу с детства знал! Он был таким красивым, кудрявым!
 - Ничего подобного. Мой папа был маленький и лысый.
 - Ай, идите к чёрту, вы не знаете своего папу!

----------


## феерический

Девушка, одесские анекдоты обсуждаются в разделе Юмор. Не обижайтесь, но тема Ликвидация и Полутолкового словаря Одесского языка под редакцией Валерия Смирнова является не форматом данной темы. Ежели вы имеете что сказать за говор своего дворика на ТираспОльской - милости просим.

----------


## Ok.Galetta

Та хто на Вас абижается, мы же здесь для посмеяться и понастальгирвоать. А половину этой темы составляют старые одесские анекдоты, которые  являются неотъемлемой частью одесского фольклора. И шо Вы как те, не понимаю.

----------


## Zhemchug

> ....- Ай, идите к чёрту, вы не знаете своего папу!


 В нашем дворике на Молдаванке на ту же тему. Предыстория. Я родилась,  когда маме было 39, а папе - 41. До этого у них в браке 8 лет не было  детей. И вот в одну из первых прогулок моего отца со мной, одна из,  якобы, все знающих бабушек-соседок очень выразительно смерила взглядом  меня и моего отца и изрекла:
-- Вы знаете, а Ваша Лиля (моя мама) - молодец!!!
-- Что Вы имеете в виду?
-- Ничего. Просто Ваша Лиля - молодец!!!

Вот так тихо, спокойно, со значением, заявить человеку, что он опять таки *якобы*  простил жене измену и рождение ребенка не от него. Безусловно, та  соседка ничего не знала. Да и знать было нечего. Я всю жизнь очень  похожа на отца. И вопросов по этому поводу в семье никогда не возникало.  Но, как говорит один мой знакомый: "Сказать я должен!"

----------


## Ok.Galetta

Моя двоюродная мама рассказывала, как она пошла на Привоз с маленьким сыном. Временя были дефицитные. Так вот идут они по Привозу, а сынулька просит "Мама, купи курочку, ну ,мама, хочу курочку....." Мама в нерве. Тут останваливается тётя Роза в очень созревшем возрасте , берёт мальчика за руку и говорит: "Мальчик! Чтобы твоя мама могла купить курочку, твой папа должен воровать"

----------


## феерический

На эту тему есть другая мулька - друг рассказывал:
В маршрутке утром едет хорошо одетый папа с маленьким сыном на коленях. Вокруг бабульки/дедульки - типичный расклад. Так вот, ребёнок говорит отцу: "Папа, купи мне маршрутку, хочу автобус!" Отец не успевает среагировать, как рядом сидевшая бабулька начинает монолог: "Олигархи! Совсем уже охренели! Детям покупают маршрутки, о стариках совсем не думают! Лишь бы всё себе - ничего для людей, ворюги!" Ну и так далее по тексту. Причём, бабулька не успокоилась даже тогда, когда пассажиры начали ей говорить, мол, это же ребёнок и всё такое...

----------


## Ok.Galetta

Помню, как в в 1985 году во время антиалкогольной кампании, многих очень даже устроил этот закон. На свадьбе можно было  прилично сэкономить.  Тётка моя ходила к подруге на такую. До сих пор вспоминает, что это была сама идиотская свадьба  на которой она гуляла. В то время даже шутили: "От безалкогольной свадьбы- к непорочному занятию"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Помню, как в в 1985 году во время антиалкогольной кампании, многих очень даже устроил этот закон. На свадьбе можно было  прилично сэкономить.  Тётка моя ходила к подруге на такую. До сих пор вспоминает, что это была сама идиотская свадьба  на которой она гуляла. В то время даже шутили: "От безалкогольной свадьбы- к непорочному занятию"


 Откровенно говоря, не помню в те времена ни одной чисто безалкогольной свадьбы, кроме как *показных* по телевизору. Наоборот, передавались "из уст в уста" способы сделать гостей веселыми, явно не нарушая закон.  
И какие это гости позволят, чтобы на них экономили?  :smileflag:  Один знакомый родителей как-то описывал не слишком щедрую, правда в плане еды, свадьбу: "Румочки, пиръям-пам-пам-пам румочки...." А фраза: "Там же нечего било покушать!!!" - звучала почти как приговор. И еще долго мусолилась соседями и знакомыми...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Откровенно говоря, не помню в те времена ни одной чисто безалкогольной свадьбы, кроме как *показных* по телевизору. Наоборот, передавались "из уст в уста" способы сделать гостей веселыми, явно не нарушая закон.  
> И какие это гости позволят, чтобы на них экономили?  Один знакомый родителей как-то описывал не слишком щедрую, правда в плане еды, свадьбу: "Румочки, пиръям-пам-пам-пам румочки...." А фраза: *"Там же нечего било покушать!!!"* - звучала почти как приговор. И еще долго мусолилась соседями и знакомыми...


  да, это самое страшное оскорбление для одесситов 
"Люблю повеселиться - особенно пожрать" - слоган))))

----------


## феерический

Ну так это же вечная дилема для нашего человека: кушать перед тем, как идти в гости, или нет?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Помню, как в в 1985 году во время антиалкогольной кампании, многих очень даже устроил этот закон. На свадьбе можно было  прилично сэкономить.  Тётка моя ходила к подруге на такую. До сих пор вспоминает, что это была сама идиотская свадьба  на которой она гуляла. В то время даже шутили: "От безалкогольной свадьбы- к непорочному занятию"


 Ну нет. В 1985 свадьбы отличались тем, что не было шампанского в ЗАГСе - все. Именно в 1985 отгуляла не на одной студенческой свадьбе ( в т.ч. и на своей), но НИ ОДНА из них не была безалкогольной. А как в 4 ночи муж со свидетелем рвали мне на клумбе розы, прямо возле патрульной машины, так вспоминаем до сих пор.  :smileflag:  После безалкогольной на такое не пошли бы. Кста, стражи порядка оказались на высоте: посмотрели на нас, и медленно уехали. Запоздавшее спасибо!

----------


## Юрий 31

О, отличная история. 
Это теперь не тольлко тема, что как говорят в Одессе, но и что делают, плюс как молчат стражи порядка )

----------


## Пушкин

Ах Старая Одесса! В этом городе не уживаются, такие явления, как 
скука-одиночество-тоска. Эти перечисленные вирусы исчезают, как только вы закрыли за собой скрипучие – визжащие двери родной квартиры. Не успели вы захлопнуть створы жилища, как сосед 
взрывается матерным вниманием к Вам :  
-«Ви меня донервируете, шо  кода – нибудь, я таки смажу ваши 
двери вашими соплями. Это просто не возможно, такое слушать.» 
И вы понимаете, шо вы не одиноки, что о вас думают - и проходит
чувство одиночества.
Вы таки попадаете в сказку!  Разноголосье шумной
улицы заставляет вас прислушаться…Нет ничего такого, лишнего, в одесском говоре, шоб вас утомил. Эти словесные шедевры не передаваемы...
Их надо слушать. Даже короткие реплики восхищают  вас до умилённой 
улыбки - это жеж надо так.
Вы в потоке остроумия, нет не навязчивого, но поучительного.
Одесса в часы пик, как пчелинный улей, где каждый
труженик вносит в городские соты, свой искромётный медок. И только
когда на город опуститься полночный час…, город затихает, засыпает, под шелест листвы и нежного прилива.  Тихо шаа…

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ах Старая Одесса! …


 Если кто помнит, в здании, где ювелирный "Радуга", была когда-то маленькая фотография именно с такой старой, скрипучей до невозможности и тяжеленной старинной резной деревянной дверью на столь же древней огромной пружине. Если ценой титанических усилий, дверь не удавалось удержать, она мало того, что скрипела, так еще и грохотала совершенно жутким образом. Примерно весной 1983 года по окончании первого курса нархоза, расположенного неподалеку, нас с сокурсницей уведомили о том, что повесят, как отличниц на доску почета института. И так, как ни одно доброе дело не бывает ненаказуемо, - тут же обязали сделать срочные фотографии необходимого размера и "на скорости" сдать в ректорат. Что делать: послушные одесские девочки поспешили в ближайшую фотографию и дали себе слово без фото оттуда не уйти. Как это было опрометчиво с их стороны!!! Оказалось, что в фотографии не просто большая очередь. Дело в том, что древний, очень колоритный старичок-фотограф выходил из своей комнатки буквально за *каждым* посетителем, недостаточно тихо, на его взгляд, прикрывшим вышеописанные двери. Он выразительно оглядывал присутствующих в очереди и изрекал: "А, мерзавец - так хлопнуть дверью!!!". От клиента к клиенту в этой фразе менялось только второе слово (паршивец, паразит, азият....). Но казалось, что за свою долгую жизнь в профессии и в этом помещении старичок накопил таких эпитетов великое множество. Удивительно, но он ни разу не повторился...

----------


## Sandeli

Только что прочитала в одной из косметических тем,по уходу за волосами, на нашем форуме :


> я когда ходила к косметологу на Жуковского, видела как там *делали * *голову* девочке  Дарсонвалем


  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> -«Ви меня донервируете, шо  кода – нибудь, я таки смажу ваши 
> двери вашими соплями. Это просто не возможно, такое слушать.»


 А что ж Вы хотите? У большинства, если не Столярка за спиной, то хоть какая-то, но музыкальная была.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

К теме разговоров:

----------


## ARKADIA

Вчера на Массиве подошла к контейнеру купить крилышки.Спрашиваю продавщицу:"Вы работаете?" Она,без паузы:"Нет, а шо ви хотели?". И таки продала мне те крилышки.))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> А что ж Вы хотите? У большинства, если не Столярка за спиной, то хоть какая-то, но музыкальная была.


 На днях были с мужем в Аэропортовском. Взяли тележку. Идем:
-- Ну шо ж ты взяла такую тележку? Она ж скрипит на весь магазин - невозможно выдержать.
-- Слушай, ну так может за этот скрип нас на кассе пожалеют и меньше возьмут?

----------


## Чебурген

А мне калом бур в голову пришёл  :smileflag: 
- будете чай или кофе?
-*ILLY*

----------


## Майя_2011

отворите задний вход - это выражение я слышала за сегодняшний день в маршрутках дважды и его вариации ) Сделала вывод : значит так говорят в одессе.

----------


## феерический

А "освободите задний проход" в контексте переполненного трамвая в исполнении кондуктора?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Мадам Жемчуг! Я здесь. Ещё слово-на Толбухина пеплом развею!


 И шо это было? Дама процитировала кусок анекдота приличного, между прочим, и тут вылезли Вы со свастикой на рукаве и в лучших традициях этого знака пишете гадостей...Фу.

----------


## Майя_2011

Нет, "освободите задний проход" - это говорили люди, которые хотели выйти из  переполненной маршрутки )))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Нет, "освободите задний проход" - это говорили люди, которые хотели выйти из  переполненной маршрутки )))


 Да мы поняли))))))) Так всегда и говорят))) Выход - это не у нас говорят.... Еще могут уточнить "двигаемся в задний проход"? Или в середине маршрутки: "куда Вам: назад или вперёд"?

----------


## Таня П.

> А "освободите задний проход" в контексте переполненного трамвая в исполнении кондуктора?


 ...Так это еще Жванецкий зачитывал...
Таки, да - Одесса!

----------


## феерический

> ...Так это еще Жванецкий зачитывал...
> Таки, да - Одесса!


 Скажите это Виктору Р, этот гомофоб зрит лишь в одном направлении(((

----------


## Пушкин

> Это не "неэстетично", это кощунство и надругательство. Приличные люди не будут терпеть подобные высказывания. Таким авторам не место на форуме. Жду реакции модератора.


 *Присоединяюсь. Хотелось бы увидеть реакцию администрации.*.

----------


## Panty

Прямо как в классическом одесском дворике с коммуналками, развешанным бельем, пахнущими ароматами рыбы-котлеты-супами-шкварками, пиликанием скрипки и гаммами на пианино, перекличкой соседей между своими мелкими непослушными гавриками :smileflag: )...Народ, ну вы же все знаете, шо всегда найдется человечек вечно брюзжаще-недовольно-фыркающе-оскорбляющий,до тех пор пока не придёт жинка и не огребет он от нее мокрым полотенцем везде где достанет...сразу товарищ протрезвляется и становится милым душкой. :smileflag: 
Виктор_Р, похоже из этих колоритных персонажей, пусть он на мене не забижается, но факт остается фактом, главное шо его мало и редко :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> А мне калом бур в голову пришёл 
> - будете чай или кофе?
> -*ILLY*


 а мне вспомнилось:
- Изя, ты какую икру больше любишь, красную или черную?
- А почему “или”? Я сторонник компромиссных решений… :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> а мне вспомнилось:
> - Изя, ты какую икру больше любишь, красную или черную?
> - А почему “или”? Я сторонник компромиссных решений…


 Или попросту "икра по-стендальски"

----------


## Чебурген

> Или попросту "икра по-стендальски"


  Ага, был такой "модный термин": красная и чёрная  :smileflag:

----------


## Тутти-Фрутти

Мужчина!!!)))грушу надо пробовать,а не щупать!)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Или попросту "икра по-стендальски"


  Ага, был такой "модный термин": красная и чёрная  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

Мне очень польстило описание "до тех пор пока не придёт жинка и не огребет он от нее мокрым полотенцем везде где достанет", но я хотела бы увидеть все же извинение этого господина перед памятью тех, чей пепел развеян на Толбухина - евреев и моряков, защитников города, а также реакцию модераторов форума.

----------


## Майя_2011

Вообще выражений подобных можно наслушатьсяна рынках. касательно груши улыбнуло. 
Видно, что настоящие одесситы. Шо, скока,  - это тоже говорят только одесситы )))

----------


## феерический

На рынках всё меньше и меньше колоритных персонажей. В основном перекупы и бабульки из сёл. Разве что еще кто-то из старой школы риибой торгует.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> На рынках всё меньше и меньше колоритных персонажей. В основном перекупы и бабульки из сёл. Разве что еще кто-то из старой школы риибой торгует.


 Увы, их меньше не только на рынках, но и везде...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вообще выражений подобных можно наслушатьсяна рынках. касательно груши улыбнуло. 
> Видно, что настоящие одесситы. Шо, *скока*,  - это тоже говорят только одесситы )))


 Только не "скока", а "почем". И шо - это просто украинизм.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Только не "скока", а "почем". И шо - это просто украинизм.


 Насчет "шо" позвольте не согласиться  :smileflag:  "Шо стоят Ваши бруки?" помню как сейчас, хотя человек, задававший вопрос, явно в украинизмах замечен не был  :smileflag:  И это далеко не единственный раз... "Шо там на обед?" и т.д.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Насчет "шо" позвольте не согласиться  "Шо стоят Ваши бруки?" помню как сейчас, хотя человек, задававший вопрос, явно в украинизмах замечен не был  И это далеко не единственный раз... "Шо там на обед?" и т.д.


 Ну и шо, я буду с Вами спорить - та ни в коем разе!!! :smileflag:

----------


## Sandeli

> Насчет "шо" позвольте не согласиться  "Шо стоят Ваши бруки?" помню как сейчас, хотя человек, задававший вопрос, явно в украинизмах замечен не был  И это далеко не единственный раз... "Шо там на обед?" и т.д.


  Про бруки...Мой муж шьет костюмы у портного -еврея.Как то ждем у него примерки.Женщина -клиент спрашивает:С.М.,а к этим брюкам будет липнуть?Он: "Чьто липнуть? Снег?
   Как то муж заказывал ему модный костюм,принес альбом с фото:он думал,думал-говорит: Нет,Виталик,мы такой шить не будем,нас не поймут
---------------------------------------------------------------
  Ну и анекдот про бруки(может в темке он есть,тогда сорри)....Портной очень долго шил брюки,клиент не выдержал: ну сколько можно! Господь создал мир за 7 дней,а вы уже месяц шьете.Портной:"Так ви посмотрите на этот мир и посмотрите на эти бруки!"

----------


## Zhemchug

И еще женский вариант. Девушка у портного.
-- Скажите, сколько мне надо взять на юбку, чтобы были видны чашечки (имелось в виду коленные)?
-- Возьмите 20 сантиметров и будет видно весь сервиз.

----------


## RailMan2000

С неделю назад на Привозе (к сожалению не могу передать интонации)
-Груши почем?
-По 12
-Серьезно???

----------


## Тутти-Фрутти

-Вы были бы последним мужчиной,с которым я бы переспала!-Хорошо,скажу,чтоб за мной не занимали!!!)))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Не стоит, для этого есть раздел "Политика", и всякие межнационалистические распри в этой теме нам ни к чему.


 -Сеня, идите! Люба купила рИбу!
-Ой, вэй, опять эта политика!
-Сеня, какая политика? Люба купила рИбу! Идите чистить!
-Вот я и говорю - терпеть не могу, воняет!!!

----------


## MaxSH

На почте, 80ГОС.
Стоит очередь, мужик сквозь топу просовывает голову к оператору за кассой и спрашивает:
- Как войти к директору почты?
Оператор (невозмутимо):
- В дверь.

Главное, что тот сразу все понял и порулил в спрятанную в стене дверь, вход вовнутрь)))

----------


## Тутти-Фрутти

-девушка,шо вы мнете те огурцы,они тверже не станут)))

----------


## inborz

наше вам с кисточкой

----------


## inborz

"Идем в город". Так не говорят нигде, только одессит, живущий на Молдаванке, Черемушках, Фонтане, - он идет "в город"

----------


## Klara-Lara

> "Идем в город". Так не говорят нигде, только одессит, живущий на Молдаванке, Черемушках, Фонтане, - он идет "в город"


 Говорят. У меня тетя всю жизнь живет в Чернигове, например, и независимо от района ( жила и в новостроях, и в центре) если идет гулять с подругой, то всегда - "мы с Людой идем в город". И киевская подружка "идет в город", если едет в центр (из Дарницы на метро, но идет).

----------


## nerazborchivo

друзья с Дерибасовской и Гаванной тоже "идут в город". Молдаванка с Черёмушками тут не при делах. это взагали так.

----------


## Чебурген

"Идти в город"- это процесс, а не направление. Точно так же, как "выйти в люди" например. Или... Нет, тут я промолчу  :smileflag:  А то "папопи" получу  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Идти в город"- это процесс, а не направление. Точно так же, как "выйти в люди" например. Или... Нет, тут я промолчу  А то "папопи" получу


 Согласись, не каждый, кто вышел в город, вышел в люди.  :smileflag: 
По поводу "города", кажется уже писала. 24 года назад гуляла по Черемушкам с коляской. Подошел мужик и спросил, есть ли где-то неподалеку гостиница. Я на полном автомате ему ответила, что гостиницы есть только в городе. Он искренне изумился, обвел вокруг руками и спросил: "А это тогда что? Не город?"

----------


## Чебурген

> Согласись, не каждый, кто вышел в город, вышел в люди.


  Ну да, согласен, это немного разные вещи (не хотел злоупотреблять терминами "таки да" и "две большие разницы"  :smileflag: ) Ведь можно, с одной стороны, "выйти в люди", поднявшись к соседям на этаж выше, будучи приглашёнными в гости на какое-то торжество по- соседски, по- дружески, а с другой...  Для меня съездить на Привоз- это таки "выход в город"  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ну да, согласен, это немного разные вещи (не хотел злоупотреблять терминами "таки да" и "две большие разницы" ) Ведь можно, с одной стороны, "выйти в люди", поднявшись к соседям на этаж выше, будучи приглашёнными в гости на какое-то торжество по- соседски, по- дружески, а с другой...  _Для меня съездить на Привоз- это таки "выход в город" :_)


 так это ж "сделать базар" )))

----------


## Чебурген

Просто "сделать базар"- это у меня рядом на Черёмушках. А "выйти в город сделать базар"- это когда я на Привоз попадаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Kennedy

> Согласись, не каждый, кто вышел в город, вышел в люди. 
> По поводу "города", кажется уже писала. 24 года назад гуляла по Черемушкам с коляской. Подошел мужик и спросил, есть ли где-то неподалеку гостиница. Я на полном автомате ему ответила, что гостиницы есть только в городе. Он искренне изумился, обвел вокруг руками и спросил: "А это тогда что? Не город?"


  Друзья с Котовского всегда говорят, что "собираемся в город"..но вот при общении с людьми из других регионов уверяют, что живут в Одессе))

----------


## феерический

Это выражение не нужно разбирать по составляюшим - его нужно принимать как факт, как данность.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Просто "сделать базар"- это у меня рядом на Черёмушках. А "выйти в город сделать базар"- это когда я на Привоз попадаю


 А еще здесь, кажется, не упоминали выражение "сделать весело" в смысле закатить скандал за что-то. 
Привоз не люблю: я тоже привыкла к Черемушкам. Тем более, что за много лет есть уже "свои" продавцы на большинство продуктов, которые помнят, что мне нужно, почти, как я  :smileflag: . И пообщаться тоже можно - "выйти в люди".

----------


## inborz

а еще - сделай вид,чтоб тебя искали

----------


## Наташа_Т

дай покой))))))))))

----------


## Чебурген

> дай покой))))))))))


 Когда хочу, чтобы мне дали покой, обычно говорю: не морочьте голову. Хотя бывают нюансы... Смотря какого покоя хочу, и как его нарушают  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> а еще - сделай вид,чтоб тебя искали


 И не просто искали, а никогда не нашли... :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Тула

Есть что-то неуловимо прекрасное в Одессе и одесситах...

----------


## Voland

> Есть что-то неуловимо прекрасное в Одессе и одесситах...


 Особенно в одесситках  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Есть что-то неуловимо прекрасное в Одессе и одесситах...


 Фраза, достойная Паустовского или Бабеля. Спасибо  :smileflag: 



> Особенно в одесситках


  А то! Ви мине будете рассказывать  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Особенно в одесситках


 Неуловимое или прекрасное?

----------


## Voland

> Неуловимое или прекрасное?


 И то и другое  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Неуловимое? Надо иметь правильный подход и ловить на соответствующие приманки!

----------


## Пушкин

Отрывок из  эссе об Одесском лете, говорили об одесситках, а они у нас самые девушки в мире)))


_А скоро в Одессе - жара. По этому поводу в транспорте - дикое смешение стилей: от позднего осеннего с парой кофт и шерстяных брюк, до пляжного мини набора.
Дышать воздухом…, до неприличия распаренным телами, смешанным с тонкой струйкой из приоткрытой фортки, тяжело, но выбор - не дышать вообще себя не оправдывает.
Одесское лето заступает в свои права так же стремительно, как умудряются избавляться от лишней одежды, обученные многолетней практикой, одесские красавицы.
Посему - и дышим, и чувствуем, и наблюдаем, а главное, проникаемся этим, по истине потрясающим временем года.
Об Одесском лете, можно рассказывать бЭз конечно. Ну где ещё можно вдохнуть коктейль из запахов моря, акаций и южной степи. А люди, а рЭч. Восходы, закаты, лиманы, а улицы, которые рассказывают. А одесситки, которые самые девушки в мире и от сексуальности которых - просто бросает в дрожЪ. Вечерние гулянья- сборы на Приморском - променад, шутки, смех. Про Привоз - я вообще молчу, а то многие могут обильным слюноотделением мониторы забрызгать.
И я очень рад что всё это пока есть и дай Бог будет..._

----------


## Наташа_Т

Кстати, а вес с избытком "на поход" - это наше, или есть еще где-то?

----------


## a33

Когда то ещё говорили: - Забираем ...,забираем почти даром  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Когда то ещё говорили: - Забираем ...,забираем почти даром


 Берём!! (причём, во множественном числе и побудительном наклонении!) "Мужчина, берём лосось!" "Дама! Берём зелень!"

----------


## феерический

А откуда тогда выражение "Девочки" в варианте обращения к одной продавщице или просто обращения в пустоту торгового зала?

----------


## Monat

> А откуда тогда выражение *"Девочки"* в варианте обращения к одной продавщице или просто обращения в пустоту торгового зала?


 Я всегда так говорю, даже не знаю откуда пошло. Особенно оно нравится, когда называешь "Девочки" женщин пенсионного и старше возраста - они расплываются в счастливой улыбке, что их девочками назвали.

----------


## Alexandr

> Я всегда так говорю, даже не знаю откуда пошло. Особенно оно нравится, когда называешь "Девочки" женщин пенсионного и старше возраста - они расплываются в счастливой улыбке, что их девочками назвали.


 Это веселит.  :smileflag:  Так женщинам просто легче перевести в "ближний круг" всех присутствующих.  :smileflag:  Даже когда рядом 5 мужчин и 2 женщины скорей всего раздастся "девочки". Это не одессизм - это международное.  :smileflag:

----------


## Monat

> Это веселит.  Так женщинам просто легче перевести в "ближний круг" всех присутствующих.  Даже когда рядом 5 мужчин и 2 женщины скорей всего раздастся "девочки". *Это не одессизм - это международное*.


 Скорее -да. Обобщение присутствующих, чтоб всех не перечислять по головам.  :smileflag:

----------


## a33

Может скорее советское:"А ну- ка девушки,а ну красавицы"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Берём!! (причём, во множественном числе и побудительном наклонении!) "Мужчина, берём лосось!" "Дама! Берём зелень!"


 У нас "взять" в разных формах очень часто говорят вместо "купить". А дальше добавляют цену: "взял по 3 рубля..."

----------


## Alexandr

> Может скорее советское:"А ну- ка девушки,а ну красавицы"


 А ведущий тот же.  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

Вид на море и обратно. Тот еще видик...

----------


## Пушкин

> Вид на море и обратно. Тот еще видик...


  :smileflag:

----------


## золотая

Знакомый рассказывал.... 
Один из одесских базаров. Практически каждый день закупает курятину для кафе у одних и тех же продавцов... каждый раз недовес 200-300 г. 
Не выдержал: - Девочки, я же у вас постоянно покупаю, что же вы меня обвешиваете каждый раз, повар на кухне говорит, что не хватает... 
Продавец: - Так что же вИ не сказали, что вам нужен ТОЧНЫЙ ВЕС?

(теперь всегда вес точный  :smileflag: )

----------


## daamagebrain

слышал на молдаванке даму непонятного возраста, с кем-то говорившей по телефону:
- Таня, ты сама пид***ас!

----------


## daamagebrain

хех, а была еще хохма летом в затоке. сидели кушали пельмени в кафешке. девочка-официант бегала, суетилась, убирала со стола. забрала тарелки и спрашивает
- что-то еще грязное есть?
Смотрю на нее:
- только мои мысли

----------


## феерический

> слышал на молдаванке даму непонятного возраста, с кем-то говорившей по телефону:
> - Таня, ты сама пид***ас!


 Пид**аска - такое еще можно услышать, но это не относится к данной теме, равно, как и второе, которое является явным байаном. Впервые подобное в массах появилось в рекламе Акс - грязными останутся только ваши мысли. Но, опять таки, это не одессизм.

----------


## Fantomka

> Кстати, а вес с избытком "на поход" - это наше, или есть еще где-то?


 "с походом" или "на поход" это не только наше. а вот когда считают до копеечки только у нас говорят "ну прямо как в аптеке" или "филиал аптеки Гаевского" ))

----------


## kassia

Диалог, подслушанный на днях:
- Ну что, Юра, ты уже поехал?
 - Поехал я уже давно, а выезжаю через три часа.

----------


## kassia

О слове "шлимазл". Пришло оно из иврита - "шейлем мазаль": "полное счастье", но стало обозначать человека, и такого, что если вам кто-нибудь скажет, что у Рабиновича зять - просто шлимазл, не спешите поздравлять Рабиновича, веселиться ему не с чего.

Лучшее научное определение шлимазла дал великий ученый Ибн-Эзра, объяснив его так: "Если ты начнешь заниматься изготовлением гробов, то люди перестанут умирать ныне, и присно, и во веки веков. Аминь! А если ты займешься изготовлением свечей, то солнце станет посреди ясного неба и будет стоять ныне, и присно, и во веки веков. Аминь!". 

Если интересно, взято отсюда http://www.jewish.ru/history/words/2008/12/news994154089.php

----------


## inborz

Небольшое уточнение - из идиша. И есть еще одно на иврите - шлумиэль, на идише -шлемиль. Тоже нелепый неудачник. На иврите издан в пересказе для детей целый сборник анекдотов о нем. Но есть оттенок. Если любой из них несет тарелку горячего супа, то опрокинут, конечно, оба. Шлимазл - на ноги себе, а шлемиль - на ноги...шлимазлу.

----------


## OMF

Вот и говорили "Эх ты, шлёма"

----------


## Moon Cat

По Одессе едет мотоциклист. Его останавливает милиционер и спрашивает:
- Вы почему без шлёма?
Мотоциклист удивленно оглядывается назад:
- Шлёма, ты разве упал?

----------


## OMF

Не-а.
(Мил.) - Снимите с руля!
(Абрам) - Сруль, слазь, тебя вычислили...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вот и говорили "Эх ты, шлёма"


 Вообще-то Шлёма - это имя. а насчет того анекдота...

--Здравствуйте. ГАИ города. Предъявите, пожалуйста, КАСКО.
-- Ой вы знаете, каски у меня нет, у меня есть Шлёма. Шлема, выйди с машины, на тебя хотят посмотреть...

----------


## OMF

> Вообще-то Шлёма - это имя. а насчет того анекдота...
> 
> --Здравствуйте. ГАИ города. Предъявите, пожалуйста, КАСКО.
> -- Ой вы знаете, каски у меня нет, у меня есть Шлёма. Шлема, выйди с машины, на тебя хотят посмотреть...


 Да, и это тоже. И знакомый Шлемис у меня тоже есть .

Но "шлёма" было (да и есть) именно в этом значении "почти шлимазл".

----------


## Zhemchug

Кажется, как-то писала, у мамы был сотрудник, к которому обращались не иначе, как: "Товарищ, извините за выражение, СрулЕвич..." Ну шо ж делать, если "фамилие такое"? 
А на другой работе начальником у нее был кадр по фамилии Рейх (третий или какой-то другой - история умалчивает). Тем более, что в 50-е это звучало более многозначительно, чем сейчас....

----------


## Виктор Тула

Раскажу вам не одесский случай.У одного деректора была секретарша по фамилии Дуля,ну и звонит как-то нек-то по телефону и спрашивает директора,поднял трубку сотрудник и говорит:
-Директора нет,может вам Дулю позвать?

----------


## OMF

У нас на заводе тоже был главный инженер Гуляй. Представьте себе на минутку ответ на телеграмму о продлении комндировки - "Командировка продлена. Деньги высланы. Гуляй"

----------


## kassia

Вспомнился случай, как мы толпой из двух человек пришли на судно к одному знакомому помочь в настройке оборудования. И конечно (как без этого?) хозяин каюты первым делом решил угостить нас чаем с пряниками. Из его уст прозвучал естественный вопрос: Вам сколько ложек сахара? Мой напарник ответил, что ему хватит двух. "А Вам сколько ложек?" - это уже ко мне. "*А мне без ложки!*" - отвечаю я.
Честно, я не сразу сообразила, почему всем смешно стало.

----------


## arial0072

> У нас на заводе тоже был главный инженер Гуляй. Представьте себе на минутку ответ на телеграмму о продлении комндировки - "Командировка продлена. Деньги высланы. Гуляй"


 Насчёт фамилий и имён - Был у моих знакомых на работе сотрудник, Крыс Пиня Зинькович...
пы.сы.Ну чтож, бывает, бывает... и на  Я,.. и на Ё..., вот у нас на Украине всем известна на Ю! )))

----------


## Вампум

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prNc2KwQ6ng&feature=related
хронометраж - с 18.10 и с 24.10

не хочу выкладывать сюда часовую серию...
тут уже "Охотников за бриллиантами" разбирали?


- Месье Пуриц!
- сам ты *пуриц*!

спецом не смотрю значение)...
что-нить необидное, верно?

----------


## Zhemchug

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prNc2KwQ6ng&feature=related
> хронометраж - с 18.10 и с 24.10
> 
> не хочу выкладывать сюда часовую серию...
> тут уже "Охотников за бриллиантами" разбирали?
> 
> 
> - Месье Пуриц!
> - сам ты *пуриц*!
> ...


  Как и у многих наших фраз обидным (или насмешливым) бывает не значение слова или фразы, а интонация, с которой оно произнесено. "Пуриц"  обычно говорили человеку, который, по мнению говорившего, *сверх меры* важничал, раскомандовался и т.д. Чаще всего "в оригинале" звучало: "а гройсер пуриц!" В смысле: "тоже мне большой начальник!!!"
Да, а "Охотников...", сугубо ИМХО, ни смотреть, ни обсуждать просто невозможно - чушь и все тут. Ни тема, ни неплохой актерский состав не спасает, ни очередное неумелое обращение к псевдо-одесскому колориту. Это как у богатой, но плохой хозяйки: куча техники, дорогие продукты, шикарная кухня. Но все блюда или горелые, или сырые.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Как и у многих наших фраз обидным (или насмешливым) бывает не значение слова или фразы, а интонация, с которой оно произнесено. "Пуриц"  обычно говорили человеку, который, по мнению говорившего, *сверх меры* важничал, раскомандовался и т.д. Чаще всего "в оригинале" звучало: "а гройсер пуриц!" В смысле: "тоже мне большой начальник!!!"
> Да, а "Охотников...", сугубо ИМХО, ни смотреть, ни обсуждать просто невозможно - чушь и все тут. Ни тема, ни неплохой актерский состав не спасает, ни очередное неумелое обращение к псевдо-одесскому колориту. Это как у богатой, но плохой хозяйки: куча техники, дорогие продукты, шикарная кухня. Но все блюда или горелые, или сырые.


 мдя...великий пуриц!

----------


## Amon_RA

Если я не путаю, то пуриц - это "принц".
Но смешнее звучало это слово в женском роде. "Гройсе прИнцешкэ"- великая принцесса. Понятно, в ироничном, ехидном контексте.

----------


## Главный

Нынешний сленг давно перебил особенности сленга одесских биндюжников - откуда
и произошли монологи тети Сони с Молдованки. Их сок мало-мало покочёвывает в прозе авторов-одесситов.
Мне думается их источник - жители одесских дворов - замирает, как и уходят в прошлое их "перлы".
А вот южную образность и интонацию говора запросто не спрячешь. Проверено.

----------


## arial0072

Я извиняюсь, может быть уже обсуждалось..._"Химыны куры, муделе бейцы"_ - проясните, кто может.

----------


## Гидрант

> Если я не путаю, то пуриц - это "принц".
> Но смешнее звучало это слово в женском роде. "Гройсе прИнцешкэ"- великая принцесса. Понятно, в ироничном, ехидном контексте.


 *Пуриц - имя собственное*. См. в этой же теме https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13560&p=20286931&viewfull=1#post20286931. Погуглите: Смирнов Пуриц

----------


## Amon_RA

Смирнова "первоисточником" не считаю. Он во многом прав, но конъюнктурщик, однако

вот *здесь* какое-то подтверждение моей правоты ))) , а не Смирнова

----------


## Amon_RA

> Я извиняюсь, может быть уже обсуждалось..._"Химыны куры, муделе бейцы"_ - проясните, кто может.


 Химины куры, Мотрины яйца. Эта фраза символизирует "бизнес комбинации" (Куры принадлежать Химе, а яйца этих кур Мотре) Я думаю имя Хима, Химка- укр. версия Ефимии.
А бейцы - это мужские яички.

----------


## Zhemchug

Целый ряд еврейских имен не только в Одессе употребляются, как нарицательные (Лея - рассеянная, безалаберная женщина, Шая - почти синоним дурака и т.д.). Тогда как смысл одесской фразы (в очередной раз повторюсь) создает интонация, которая очень часто "меняет знак" слов на противоположный, придает насмешливый или презрительный тон словам, изначально такой окраски не имевшим. Может у кого-то и была фамилия Пуриц. Но употребляется это слово очень давно именно в том значении, о котором писали выше.




> Химины куры, Мотрины яйца. Эта фраза  символизирует "бизнес комбинации" (Куры принадлежать Химе, а яйца этих  кур Мотре) Я думаю имя Хима, Химка- укр. версия Ефимии.
> А бейцы - это мужские яички.


 Почему-то вспомнился анекдот. Посадили в одну камеру двух мужиков. Соответственно за кражу коровы и часов.
-- Ну и сколько на Ваших золотых? -- язвит один.
-- Как раз пора доить Вашу корову -- отвечает второй.

----------


## Гидрант

> Смирнова "первоисточником" не считаю. Он во многом прав, но конъюнктурщик, однако
> 
> вот *здесь* какое-то подтверждение моей правоты ))) , а не Смирнова


 То есть вы хотите сказать, что и братьям Пурицам, и тому смирновскому врачу родители выбрали очень правильный фамилье? Ну так я не буду спорить.... "как вы яхту назовете, так она и поплывет" (с)

ПС. Может мне для поправки материального благополучия фамилию сменить  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  - запоздалый шепот души.

----------


## Moon Cat

> То есть вы хотите сказать, что и братьям Пурицам, и тому смирновскому врачу родители выбрали очень правильный *фамилье*? Ну так я не буду спорить.... "как вы яхту назовете, так она и поплывет" (с)
> 
> ПС. Может мне для поправки материального благополучия фамилию сменить  - запоздалый шепот души.


  в правильном направлении мыслите, товаришЪ(с)
 :smileflag: будучи с экскурсией то ли в Вене то ли в Пеште( точно не помню где  именно это рассказали ) по причине того, что во времена Австро-Венгерской империи особняки было модно строить одновременно абсолютно одинаковые в этих двух вышеназванных городах,
так вот гид рассказал про то, что *фамилье* таки покупали и за большие деньги,
так вот как раз примером был особняк Пурица - с такой фамилией к большим деньгам и ты сразу вельможа, а так останешься с неблагозвучной и еще смешной или обидной фимилией, так и наследники еще мучаться будут...
ps.а у нас в Одессе точно знаю была дача Пурица((одного из) в ра-не Французского бульвара

----------


## 4D

Как альтернатива - Химины куры, Абрамкины петушки. 
Лэ хайм, що маем - всэ промахаем.

----------


## translator

> Если я не путаю, то пуриц - это "принц".


 ...




> БОЛЬШОЙ ПУРИЦ - человек с высоким самомнением; гораздо реже это  выражение служит синонимом выражения «большой начальник». Большим  Пурицем на-зывали в девятнадцатом веке главного врача одной из одесских  больниц Пурица - талантливейшего хирурга и организатора, вместе с тем  необычайно амбициозного человека огромного роста. Уже в те далекие годы  фамилия Пуриц была в Одессе нарицательным, ироничным словом,  использовавшимся в качестве сравнения. За-долго до начала блестящей  карьеры Пурица-хирурга, Великим Пурицем без тени иронии в городе  именовали одного из создателей ныне усопшего Черноморского пароходства,  выдающегося финансиста Пурица, вся бух-галтерия которого умещалась в  записной книжке.
> 
> Не строй из себя большого пурица!
> 
> Многие великие пурицы тоже знали за годы, не идущие в жизненный зачет.
> Сразу догадаешься, кто на самом деле имел мозги заделаться хоть маленьким пурицем и не помереть в коммунальной квартире.


 Взято здесь.

----------


## Panty

Все таки не "Большой" , а "Великий Пуриц" говорилось и говорится в основном.

----------


## Moon Cat

взято из профильной темы ОФ:



> в маршрутке пассажир передает деньги
> пассажир - мне на седьмой
> водитель - откуда едете?
> пассажир - из города
> водитель - из какого?

----------


## С-С

Вчера еду в маршрутке и слышу как девочка (с мАсковским акцентом) рассказывает кому-то по телефону:
"Представляешь, как у них говорят? Мы говорим пойти на рынок скупиться, а они - пойти сделать базар." (девочка грит - я так смеялась, так смеялась).

----------


## Чебурген

Если б та мАсковская девочка знала, что в Одессе слово "скупаться" к морю имеет бОльшее отношение, чем к рынкам и маркетам...  :smileflag:  Ладно, будем снисходительы к братьям- славянам  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

А, тем более, - к сестрам.  :smileflag: 
Насчет моря - у нас чаще говорили "скупнуться". А у них еще говорят "убраться" вместо убрать в квартире. У меня это ассоциируется скорее с посылом "убирайся отсюда к.....такой-то бабушке"...

----------


## Гидрант

> Вчера еду в маршрутке и слышу как девочка (с мАсковским акцентом) рассказывает кому-то по телефону:
> "Представляешь, как у них говорят? Мы говорим *пойти на рынок скупиться*, а они - пойти сделать базар." (девочка грит - я так смеялась, так смеялась).


 Может у них, когда идешь на рынок и принято *скупиться*, а у нас, когда делаешь Привоз, скупиться точно нельзя - или купишь какой-то халоймес, или "точный вес" будет тот еще. А в старые добрые времена, когда еще знали, что такое торговаться, тех, кто скупился, очень даже быстро брали "на тю" - но как это все объяснишь тем, кто не здесь, а с оттуда?  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> А, тем более, - к сестрам. 
> Насчет моря - у нас чаще говорили "скупнуться". А у них еще говорят "убраться" вместо убрать в квартире. У меня это ассоциируется скорее с посылом "убирайся отсюда к.....такой-то бабушке"...


 "Быренько прибраться"= "навести шмон", хотя изначально этот уголовный термин имеет несколько другое значение...  :smileflag:  И по поводу моря, никто из приезжих, узнав, что вы только что* с моря*, никогда прежде всего не спросит: как водичка?

----------


## Amon_RA

ссылку на полутолковый словарь полуодесского языка посмотрел. Но здесь же тема про кто что помнит из одесских слов, а не за "Кто читал Смирнова и знает еще каких-то манс"

----------


## kiyuchik

> Вчера еду в маршрутке и слышу как девочка (с мАсковским акцентом) рассказывает кому-то по телефону:
> "Представляешь, как у них говорят? Мы говорим пойти на рынок скупиться, а они - пойти сделать базар." (девочка грит - я так смеялась, так смеялась).


 я, как девушка с "мАсковским акцентом", со всей ответственностью заявляю, что слово "скупиться" в мАскве не используется :smileflag:  я его впервые услышала в Днепропетровске, 3 года назад, когда переехала жить к своему украинскому мужу :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Тогда просто интересно, а как в Москве говорят? Ведь вряд ли "делать базар".

----------


## kiyuchik

Разные возрастные категории по-разному, полагаю) в моей семье принято было говорить "за продуктами")
А сейчас, когда все в основном делают покупки, а вернее- закупки, в гипермаркетах типа Ашана, Метро, Мосмарта и т.п., просто: еду в Ашан. Там все и сразу. но, конечно, нет атмосферы Привоза :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Атмосферы Привоза уже давно нет.... И очень часто употребляется просто термин "затариться", увы...

----------


## феерический

> Атмосферы Привоза уже давно нет.... И очень часто употребляется просто термин "затариться", увы...


 А меня бесит "прикупить себе что-то". Это вообще как? Ау, есть филологи на ресурсе?

----------


## kiyuchik

> Атмосферы Привоза уже давно нет....


 Вам виднее) но все же, Одесса - это "государство в государстве", она - особенная и мне здесь очень нравится.

----------


## Чебурген

Угу, и как вариант "прибарахлиться". Повбывав бы! (с)
К сожалению, есть очень много жаргонизмов(чтобы не сказать иначе), режущих слух. Вспомнилось ещё мерзкое "поджениться".... 



> Вам виднее) но все же, Одесса - это "государство в государстве", она - особенная и мне здесь очень нравится.


  И это радует! Значит, от Одессы что- то ещё осталось, и со стороны это виднее, а то нам, увы, многое приелось, и то не так, и тут не здесь...

----------


## Zhemchug

Вспомнилось, как когда-то давно у нас говорили: магазин "Крадукты". А еще старая байка:
-- Ну шо, куме, до Москви їздили? І як Вам ота Москва?
-- А скіки тої Москви? Скупився, та й додому поїхав.

----------


## Чебурген

Одесситы в Кишинёв "скупаться" ездили  :smileflag:  Как вариант- в Тирасполь. И "крадукты"- это не название магазина, а то, что оказывалось уже в домах одесситов (вообще всех, точнее многих *советских* людей), добытое "через завсклад, туваровэд, заднее кирильцо" (с)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Одесситы в Кишинёв "скупаться" ездили  Как вариант- в Тирасполь. И "крадукты"- это не название магазина, а то, что оказывалось уже в домах одесситов (вообще всех, точнее многих *советских* людей), добытое "через завсклад, туваровэд, заднее кирильцо" (с)


 Та шоб ты мне был трижды здоров!!! Ты шо думаешь, я не знаю, шо не могло быть такого названия? Хотя по сути оно было таки более верным. Как и магазина "Принцип" из известного анекдота тех лет. Хотя, кажется, потом уже были магазины с таким названием? 
И отражало то, что осталось после одесситов, добывших там весь возможный  и невозможный "дифсыт". А вот запомнилось: в 70-е на углу Чкалова и Ленина была большая будка "Соки - Воды". Мы часто ходили там к родственникам. Так в названии будки буква "д" была так качественно пошкрябана, что получалось "Соки-Воры". Что тоже в известном смысле соответствовало "суровой действительности", когда "все уже украдено до нас" (С)

----------


## RBG

В начале 80-х жили в коммуне в Новобазарном переулке. Соседка покупала "СВ" (т. е. свежеворованный) чай и кофе, а другие приятели регулярно угощали СВ коньяком. Ещё неплохая фраза соседки, у которой мать всегда покупала самые дешёвые продукты, возможно и с душком :"Живот не выставка, д...мо не на продажу".

----------


## Panty

> А меня бесит "прикупить себе что-то". Это вообще как? Ау, есть филологи на ресурсе?


 


> Угу, и как вариант "прибарахлиться". Повбывав бы! (с)


 Это еще куда ни шло, а вот новое название 7-го км "сёмик"(в соотв. темке так и пишут)... аж передергивает бр! и это вместо нормального одесского "толчка"
- Поехать за шмотками на толчок....тут даже переводчик не нужен.

...а например:
- Затариться на сёмике... думаешь и шо у нас появился новый продуктовый базар или что?

----------


## Alexandr

> Это еще куда ни шло, а вот новое название 7-го км "сёмик"(в соотв. темке так и пишут)... аж передергивает бр! и это вместо нормального одесского "толчка"
> - Поехать за шмотками на толчок....тут даже переводчик не нужен.
> 
> ...а например:
> - Затариться на сёмике... думаешь и шо у нас появился новый продуктовый базар или что?


 Сёмик? Я такого пока не слышал. Хотя "молодежь и пОдростки" со мной пока нормально общаются. Даже не представляю откуда приехали с такими пЁрлами. Может детки пересмотрели камеди-клабов всяких?

----------


## Panty

> Сёмик? Я такого пока не слышал. Хотя "молодежь и пОдростки" со мной пока нормально общаются. Даже не представляю откуда приехали с такими пЁрлами. Может детки пересмотрели камеди-клабов всяких?


 Александр, та не думаю что это дурное влияние телеиндустрии, хотя всё могет быть...ведь проскальзывает нижняя часть белья у многих на языке, но переделанная на другой манер и позаимствованная из "Наша Russia".
Скоро мы сами станем эдакими доисторическими ископаемыми, которые не только помнят как раньше говорили в Одессе, но и как правильно по русски читать, писать и разговаривать.

----------


## Alexandr

> но и как правильно по русски читать, писать и разговаривать.


 А может изначально "на русском"?  :smileflag:  У меня ассоциации про "по русски" это балалайка, медведи и цыгане с водкой. Нехорошо как-то.  :smileflag:  Я сам русский, уточняю, чтоб не было обвинений.  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Вчера при просмотре "Следствие вели" на одесскую тематику, вспомнилась фраза, описывающая семейные скандалы: "летала мебель, летала посуда..." Так действительно когда-то говорили вместо "били посуду и ломали мебель"... Было у нас в доме пару семей с пьющими папами. Так там могли по вечерам летать не только мебель и посуда, но и домочадцы вместе с кошками и собаками...

----------


## Panty

> А может изначально "на русском"?  У меня ассоциации про "по русски" это балалайка, медведи и цыгане с водкой. Нехорошо как-то.  Я сам русский, уточняю, чтоб не было обвинений.


 Александр, Вы мене вводите в грех, единственная ошибка получилась при написании "по-русски" без дефиса. :smileflag: )) Уж простите мою дотошность, исходящую из глубого детства и уроков русского языка у любимой учительницы, это глубоко укоренилось.
Небольшое отступление:
...по-русски читать, писать и разговаривать;
...читать, писать и говорить на русском языке.
 Т.е. написание данного оборота речи зависит от постановки предложения в целом. :smileflag:  Уф, это как мы живем "на Украине" или "в Украине", спорить поэтому вопросу можно до бесконечности, т.к. кроме грамотности у нас еще идет наложение фраз и слов в зависимости от окружения на протяжении всей нашей жизни :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Уф, это как мы живем "на Украине" или "в Украине", спорить поэтому вопросу можно до бесконечности, т.к. кроме грамотности у нас еще идет наложение фраз и слов в зависимости от окружения на протяжении всей нашей жизни


 Это в зависимости от того, какой смысл мы вкладываем в слово "Украина",изначально - окраина, значит, все-таки ... "на"  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> Это еще куда ни шло, а вот новое название 7-го км "сёмик"(в соотв. темке так и пишут)... аж передергивает бр! и это вместо нормального одесского "толчка"
> - Поехать за шмотками на толчок....тут даже переводчик не нужен.
> 
> ...а например:
> - Затариться на сёмике... думаешь и шо у нас появился новый продуктовый базар или что?


 Работаю в сфере оптовой торговли. Данное название используется уже миллион лет) Могу сказать, что все основные оптовые рынки Украины имеют свои кодовые названия, причём, "сёмик" из них самое нормальное. Привожу примеры: Барабан (Харьков), Калина (Черновцы), Гаражи (Хмельницкий)... А Сёмик - это по Одесски! Сёма и всё такое)))

----------


## Panty

> Работаю в сфере оптовой торговли. Данное название используется уже миллион лет) Могу сказать, что все основные оптовые рынки Украины имеют свои кодовые названия, причём, "сёмик" из них самое нормальное. Привожу примеры: Барабан (Харьков), Калина (Черновцы), Гаражи (Хмельницкий)... А Сёмик - это по Одесски! Сёма и всё такое)))


 Воооооооооооот, вот он носитель этого слова! :smileflag: ))
феерический, не обижайтесь, но не для всех "сёмик" привычен(этому слову не миллион лет, а так максимум 15 не больше,а с учетом того что 7-й км начал развиваться в начале 90-х годов прошлого века, то "толчок" для большинства одесситов всё равно роднее...может через следующие лет надцать все его и позабудут.

----------


## феерический

Для меня это название - неизбежное зло, связанное с работой, не более. Но в моей семье используется привычное "толчок", так что не надо!  :smileflag:

----------


## Dejavu

> Для меня это название - неизбежное зло, связанное с работой, не более. Но в моей семье используется привычное "толчок", так что не надо!


 Слово "Толчок" по отношению к 7-му км давно слышал. Лет 10 назад или более. Сейчас чаще слышно просто "7-й километр".
Теперь, когда слышу "Толчок" вспоминается детство, старые добрые времена.

----------


## феерический

Только сегодня услышал в контексте: "завезти деньги на Семёрку", "забрать товар с Семёрки"...

----------


## Panty

> Для меня это название - неизбежное зло, связанное с работой, не более. Но в моей семье используется привычное "толчок", так что не надо!


 Так я не в претензии к Вам лично, а только констатирую факт. По большому счету "зло" в лице "толчка" или "сёмика", дающее возможность заработать людям на покушать при нынешней власти, переходит в ранг "добра", но это я уже отвлекаюсь от темы.

----------


## Panty

> Это в зависимости от того, какой смысл мы вкладываем в слово "Украина",изначально - окраина, значит, все-таки ... "на"


 Нуууу, мы вообще живем почти "у края", дальше Черное море и отступать некуда, поэтому можно крутить по разному, еще и на укр.мове, а она тоже имеет влияние на разговорную речь.

----------


## Ant

> Слово "Толчок" по отношению к 7-му км давно слышал. Лет 10 назад или более. Сейчас чаще слышно просто "7-й километр".
> Теперь, когда слышу "Толчок" вспоминается детство, старые добрые времена.


 Слово "Туча" короче и значит лучше  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Слово "Туча" короче и значит лучше


 Только оно московское, и означало раньше то же самое, что у нас "сходка"( это там где дисками менялись)  :smileflag: .

----------


## Чебурген

Никогда не слышал, чтобы 7-й "тучей" называли. У меня "туча" ассоциируется с радиобазаром 80-х- начала 90х, когда он ещё в Дюковском и "на трубах на Сахарном" был.

----------


## Saules

> Воооооооооооот, вот он носитель этого слова!))
> феерический, не обижайтесь, но не для всех "сёмик" привычен(этому слову не миллион лет, а так максимум 15 не больше,а с учетом того что 7-й км начал развиваться в начале 90-х годов прошлого века, то "толчок" для большинства одесситов всё равно роднее...может через следующие лет надцать все его и позабудут.


 Особенно тот, что был за автовокзалом, по 8-му маршруту троллейбуса. Туда можно было просто съездить, со знакомыми встретиться... Потусоваться, одним словом :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Особенно тот, что был за автовокзалом, по 8-му маршруту троллейбуса. Туда можно было просто съездить, со знакомыми встретиться... Потусоваться, одним словом


 Ну не скажите. Мало того, что троллейбусы и автобусы были в мясо забитые, так и название "толчок" тоже не от фонаря взялось  Протолкнуться там было архи-невозможно, да и за карманами/сумочками тоже следить надо было. Какие уж там знакомые/друзья.
Вот на Окружной таки да, было по-свободнее. Но тоже не шибко.
На 7-м никогда не был, не знаю...

----------


## Panty

> Ну не скажите. Мало того, что троллейбусы и автобусы были в мясо забитые, так и название "толчок" тоже не от фонаря взялось  Протолкнуться там было архи-невозможно, да и за карманами/сумочками тоже следить надо было. Какие уж там знакомые/друзья.
> Вот на Окружной таки да, было по-свободнее. Но тоже не шибко.
> На 7-м никогда не был, не знаю...


 На 7-м в самом начале его деятельности(конец 80-х) был примечательный пейзаж в чистом поле за тридевять земель от города :smileflag:  вдоль бетонного белого забора(там где потом стали кожанные ряды) прямо на асфальте лежали газетки и на них разложен товар, в руках продавцы держали вешалки с одеждой и все как-то неспешно было...такое можно сейчас увидеть точно при входе на р-к Черемушки со стороны Терешковой(второй заезд, не центральный)...толкотни особой не было, пока не появились столы и...пресловутые менялы, очередной колоритный персонаж той эпохи :smileflag: ))

----------


## Panty

> Только оно московское, и означало раньше то же самое, что у нас "сходка"( это там где дисками менялись) .


 "Горбушка"(вспомнила! :smileflag: )) московское по обмену-продаже дисков было, про тучу незнаю, но толчок ею тоже не помню чтоб называли. :smileflag:

----------


## Saules

> Ну не скажите. Мало того, что троллейбусы и автобусы были в мясо забитые, так и название "толчок" тоже не от фонаря взялось  Протолкнуться там было архи-невозможно, да и за карманами/сумочками тоже следить надо было. Какие уж там знакомые/друзья.
> Вот на Окружной таки да, было по-свободнее. Но тоже не шибко.
> На 7-м никогда не был, не знаю...


 Со всем полностью согласна :smileflag:  Но тот толчок был настоящий, одесский, там аура присутствовала. 7-й километр – это уже общеукраинское образование, приносящее прибыли. А тот старый толчок был местом, где одесситы, кто как мог, потихоньку делали свой гешефт, или покупали потрясающие шмотки. Я, например, никогда не забуду австрийские сапоги, за которые отдала всю летнюю стипендию, то есть 200 рублей, лучших у меня никогда не было :smileflag:  Современное поколение этого кайфа никогда не поймет :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> "Горбушка"(вспомнила!)) московское по обмену-продаже дисков было, про тучу незнаю, но толчок ею тоже не помню чтоб называли.


 Горбуха, это уже позднее, когда московскую сходку в ДК Горбунова перенесли, а "туча" ... вспомнил ... еще и в Николаеве была ... а в Киеве - "балка"  :smileflag:

----------


## Mityaodessa

> Возможно, это будет кому-то интересно......
> 
> Если полистать путеводители по Киеву конца позапрошлого, начала прошлого века, то можно найти там возмущенные статьи по-поводу тогдашнего кивского суржика. Т.е. языка исковерканного представителями  различных национальностей (скажем так) который процветал на Подоле и аналогичных местах. Выражения один в один одесские.Тогда пытались с этим бороться. А в Одессе больше вспоминают сейчас этот язык и пытаются возрождать, как местное достояние. Он умер вместе с Молдованкой и пересыпью, где практически не осталось коренных жителей...


 Дело в том, что Подол (как мне уже здеся рассказали (часть Подольского района киева)) так и называют - Малой Одессой. В виду того, что кварталы и строения на Подоле очень сходны с центральной частью Одессы, а также население Подола в 20-70-е года прошлого столетия, было в основном еврейцкое. Есть даже песня о малой Одессе в киеве.

----------


## Чебурген

> Дело в том, что Подол (как мне уже здеся рассказали (часть Подольского района киева)) так и называют - Малой Одессой. В виду того, что кварталы и строения на Подоле очень сходны с центральной частью Одессы, а также население Подола в 20-70-е года прошлого столетия, было в основном еврейцкое. *Есть даже песня о малой Одессе в киеве.*


 Я родился на Шулявке, на блатной,
А первый срок мне шили на Подоле (с)  :smileflag: 
Эта песня про "Крещатик, я по тебе иду на дело" очень перекликается с "бенякриковской" Одессой Бабеля  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> в моей семье принято было говорить "за продуктами") ... закупки, в гипермаркетах типа Ашана, Метро, Мосмарта и т.п., просто: еду в Ашан.


 А наши могут и в Ашане скупиться. (Мы и днем можем переночевать.) 




> Никогда не слышал, чтобы 7-й "тучей" называли. У меня "туча" ассоциируется с радиобазаром 80-х- начала 90х, когда он ещё в Дюковском и "на трубах на Сахарном" был.


 А потом на Соборке на месте нынешнего собора... Там больше свадебные фотографы и лабухи торчали. Но и меломаны заходили...

----------


## Moon Cat

> А наши могут и в Ашане скупиться. (*Мы и днем можем переночевать.*)


  ...прям по Жванецкому- это когда голые-голые и еще голей или когда днем ночуют?

----------


## Чебурген

> А потом на Соборке на месте нынешнего собора... Там больше свадебные фотографы и лабухи торчали. Но и меломаны заходили...


 Я о радиобазаре говорил. На Соборке  дисками торговали/ менялись и прочим "музыкальным". Но тоже "тучей" называли, помнится  :smileflag:  А вот чтобы 7-й тучей называли- ну не слышал, сорри. У меня только два названия, или "толчок" или "7-й", ни "туч", ни "семёриков" не слышал, про "оптовый промрынок", как одессит, воздержусь говорить  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Я о радиобазаре говорил. На Соборке  дисками торговали/ менялись и прочим "музыкальным". Но тоже "тучей" называли, помнится  А вот чтобы 7-й тучей называли- ну не слышал, сорри. У меня только два названия, или "толчок" или "7-й", ни "туч", ни "семёриков" не слышал, про "оптовый промрынок", как одессит, воздержусь говорить


 Ой, как я Вас понимаю.  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Я о радиобазаре говорил. На Соборке  дисками торговали/ менялись и прочим "музыкальным". Но тоже "тучей" называли, помнится  А вот чтобы 7-й тучей называли- ну не слышал, сорри. У меня только два названия, или "толчок" или "7-й", ни "туч", ни "семёриков" не слышал, про "оптовый промрынок", как одессит, воздержусь говорить


  На Соборке музыканты собирались ... диски всегда в других местах были ... одно время на Среднефонтанской, например  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> На Соборке музыканты собирались ... диски всегда в других местах были ... одно время на Среднефонтанской, например


 Диски в свое время надолго осели на книжке, там же были и менялы.

----------


## Voland

> Диски в свое время надолго осели на книжке, там же были и менялы.


 Ну ... я до с 85-го до 91-го, не пропускал ни одной сходки, почти все 90-е и часть 2000-ных работал на книжке, то могу с уверенностью сказать  ... это не так ... сходка как была по воскресеньям, так и есть ... а книжка, это отдельная песня  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Ну ... я до с 85-го до 91-го, не пропускал ни одной сходки, почти все 90-е и часть 2000-ных работал на книжке, то могу с уверенностью сказать ... это не так ... сходка как была по воскресеньям, так и есть ... а книжка, это отдельная песня


 Ну...в 85-м мне еще рано было такие злачные места посещать(все знают шо такое одесские мамы :smileflag: )))), посему помню более поздний период в названиях...сходки нэ помню.

----------


## Чебурген

В контексте темы, ключевое слово- "сходка"  :smileflag:  Остальное, это воспоминания из https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=12656  :smileflag:  Хотя, *это* всё очень пересекается...

----------


## translator

> ни "туч", ни "семёриков" не слышал, про "оптовый промрынок", как одессит, воздержусь говорить


 Это уже лексика, привезенная гастарбайтерами. На седьмом одесситов мало уже, как среди продавцов, так и среди покупателей...




> диски всегда в других местах были ... одно время на Среднефонтанской, например


 Ага, в скверике возле телецентра. Но это середина-конец 80-х, а потом уже "Книжка".
А в последнее время еще возле фонтана в парке Шевченко местяк был. (Кстати, где сейчас? Там сейчас перекопано сильно.)

----------


## Voland

> Ага, в скверике возле телецентра. Но это середина-конец 80-х, а потом уже "Книжка".
> А в последнее время еще возле фонтана в парке Шевченко местяк был. (Кстати, где сейчас? Там сейчас перекопано сильно.)


 Блин... какая книжка??? Она отдельно развивалась, и что с того что там диски продаются... это не значит что туда когда-либо переходила сходка...не было этого... сходка в парке Шевченко уже много лет, и кажется переехала туда сразу с Среднефонтанской  :smileflag: 
А насчет перекопаности не знаю ... в сентябре там был, все еще нормально было  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> А насчет перекопаности не знаю ... в сентябре там был, все еще нормально было


 Перекопано сейчас. Ведут трубы к стадиону от Маразлиевской. Я чуть в двухметровой глубины траншею не упал 2 недели назад, гуляя с собакой в темноте. Хорошо, что собаки видят лучше в темноте.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я родился на Шулявке, на блатной,
> А первый срок мне шили на Подоле (с) 
> Эта песня про "Крещатик, я по тебе иду на дело" очень перекликается с "бенякриковской" Одессой Бабеля


 


> Дело в том, что Подол (как мне уже здеся рассказали (часть Подольского района киева)) так и называют - Малой Одессой. В виду того, что кварталы и строения на Подоле очень сходны с центральной частью Одессы, а также население Подола в 20-70-е года прошлого столетия, было в основном еврейцкое. Есть даже песня о малой Одессе в киеве.


 _Но без Подола наш Киев не возможен,
Как Святой Владимир без креста
Это же кусок Одессы, 
Это новости для прессы
И необычайные места._
Примазываются?)))

----------


## Alexandr

> Блин... какая книжка??? Она отдельно развивалась, и что с того что там диски продаются... это не значит что туда когда-либо переходила сходка...не было этого... сходка в парке Шевченко уже много лет, и кажется переехала туда сразу с Среднефонтанской 
> А насчет перекопаности не знаю ... в сентябре там был, все еще нормально было


 Сходка работала на соборке, от дня недели зависело кто собирается. Меломаны с винилом, или фотографы с пленкой. Орвоколор только там и можно было приобрести. А "майдан" (как слово испохабили) только по выходным работал.

----------


## Voland

> Сходка работала на соборке, от дня недели зависело кто собирается. Меломаны с винилом, или фотографы с пленкой. Орвоколор только там и можно было приобрести. А "майдан" (как слово испохабили) только по выходным работал.


  Все равно это была *другая* сходка,та была *только* по дискам я например и на радиобазар с дисками приходил,но это ничего не значит  :smileflag: 
А "майдан" насколько я помню, это была дискотека в п.Шевченко  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Все равно это была *другая* сходка,та была *только* по дискам я например и на радиобазар с дисками приходил,но это ничего не значит 
> А "майдан" насколько я помню, это была дискотека в п.Шевченко


 Рокерская сходка меняла своё местоположение каждую неделю. Сам несколько раз бегал от мусоров.  :smileflag:  Ибо "рокер" продукт чуждый советскому строю.  :smileflag:  И чем им музыка мешала?

----------


## Voland

> Рокерская сходка меняла своё местоположение каждую неделю. Сам несколько раз бегал от мусоров.  Ибо "рокер" продукт чуждый советскому строю.  И чем им музыка мешала?


  До 88 года так и было  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

На Соборке собирались так же музыканты (лабухи) и своё собрание называли биржей... 

А вот кто знает о чем рЭч (о каком месте) в этой песенке?

_Есть в Одессе пятачок на Проспекте Мира, 
Собирается толпа там не для овира, 
Колбасу там не дают и лимоны тоже, 
И о чём там речь ведут ты понять не сможешь.
Кто вам жмурика снесёт, 
Свадьбу кто сыграет, 
Или просто 200 грамм если кто поставит, 
А ментов так просто тьма, тут и там шныряют, 
И блатных там будь здоров, всякого хватает._

----------


## inborz

биржа по обмену квартир?

----------


## Чебурген

Да судя по тексту, биржа лабухов  :smileflag:  Вот только где на проспекте Мира- не знаю, не интересовался  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Пр-т Мира напротив ресторана "Киев"...тоже подумала на обмен квартир, но мало ли., вдруг еще какой-то злачный пятачок там имелся. :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Да судя по тексту, биржа лабухов  Вот только где на проспекте Мира- не знаю, не интересовался


 Биржа лабухов на Соборке была ... только вроде обсуждалось.
А на проспекте - квартирная  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Я предполагал исключительно исходя их приведенной цитаты  :smileflag: ))


> _
> Кто вам жмурика снесёт, 
> Свадьбу кто сыграет, 
> Или просто 200 грамм если кто поставит_


 Разве квартирные биржевики этим занимались?

----------


## Panty

> Разве квартирные биржевики этим занимались?


 Как раз очень даже занимались, т.к. уплотнение или расширение жилплощади зависит еще и от количества проживальцев на 1 квадратный мэтр. Ну и потом по 200 грамм за сделку это как закрепление.

----------


## Пушкин

На квартирной бирже не только обменом занимались, там можно было договориться обо всём, будь то свадьба, похороны (об этом же в песне поется), переезд и т.д.))) 
А вот где именно на Проспекте мира была биржа?

----------


## a33

Помнится что возле Кировского сквера,плюс там ещё приглашениями в Германию торговали в 90-х

----------


## Saules

> Помнится что возле Кировского сквера,плюс там ещё приглашениями в Германию торговали в 90-х


 Совсем точнее: проспект Мира, угол Успенской (или Чичерина, если кому-то нравится)

----------


## Denis1024

Может таки скажете? откуда или с песни?





В Одессе все люди знакомятся сразу,
В Одессе умеют смеяться и петь.
Но самая модная в городе фраза:
- И шо же я с этого буду иметь?

Мамаша на свет одессита рожает,
А он, не успев еще свет оглядеть,
В пеленках лежит и проблему решает:
- И шо же я с этого буду иметь?

- Товарищ прохожий, как выйти к вокзалу?
Ну что тебе стоит, возьми и ответь.
Но он посмотрел и спросил меня тоже:
- И шо же я с этого буду иметь?

Таков одессит, подменить и не пробуй.
И если придется ему умереть,
Он скажет в момент опускания гроба:
- И шо же я с этого буду иметь?

----------


## Пушкин

> Совсем точнее: проспект Мира, угол Успенской (или Чичерина, если кому-то нравится)


  Таки да)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Может таки скажете? откуда или с песни?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В Одессе все люди знакомятся сразу,
> В Одессе умеют смеяться и петь.
> Но самая модная в городе фраза:
> ...


 Песня входила в репертуар  Владимира Сорокина

----------


## Denis1024

100 песен прослушал! не нашёл! так кто скажет?

----------


## victor.odessa

> 100 песен прослушал! не нашёл! так кто скажет?


 Диск Ах Одесса 2010. Модная фраза №66, Ю.Любарский.
Диск Ах Одесса. 100 лучших песен об Одессе, 2006. Модная фраза №29, Ю.Любарский.

----------


## ARKADIA

Сегодня сидела возле барной стойки и услышала, как официантка подошла к бармену и что-то говорит, бармен послушал и громко так ей отвечает:  Так, иди и не нервируй меня и банкет!

----------


## Denis1024

> Диск Ах Одесса 2010. Модная фраза №66, Ю.Любарский.
> Диск Ах Одесса. 100 лучших песен об Одессе, 2006. Модная фраза №29, Ю.Любарский.


 большое тебе человеческое спасибо

----------


## Чебурген

Давно не слышал, шоб так говорили в Одессе.... Румын, да?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Давно не слышал, шоб так говорили в Одессе.... Румын, да?


  Арнаут. (ну почти олбанец)

----------


## Fantomka

> На квартирной бирже не только обменом занимались, там можно было договориться обо всём, будь то свадьба, похороны (об этом же в песне поется), переезд и т.д.))) 
> А вот где именно на Проспекте мира была биржа?


 ок, а что было напротив "Киева"??? сколько себя помню - именно квартирная, там еще стояло некое совковое сооружение - типа доска почета или что-то такое. и возле него народ тусовался и делал вид что его там нет и они просто гуляют ))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Давно не слышал, шоб так говорили в Одессе.... Румын, да?


 Да нет, просто Быдло.

----------


## Saules

> ок, а что было напротив "Киева"??? сколько себя помню - именно квартирная, там еще стояло некое совковое сооружение - типа доска почета или что-то такое. и возле него народ тусовался и делал вид что его там нет и они просто гуляют ))


 Тоже квартирная биржа, которая работала по средам, она гораздо позже образовалась.

----------


## Voland

А еще у нас воробьев, "маланцами" называли  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Напротив "Киева" возле аквариума, за ради ОВИРа собирались в конце 80х...

----------


## Пушкин

> А еще у нас воробьев, "маланцами" называли


  Ага, а когда их много было - их называли большевиками...

----------


## Fantomka

> Напротив "Киева" возле аквариума, за ради ОВИРа собирались в конце 80х...


 во! аквариум!! а я мучалась и вспоминала что то за сооружение )))

----------


## феерический

> во! аквариум!! а я мучалась и вспоминала что то за сооружение )))


 Был аквариум и в те времена движ собирался на углу Чичерина.

----------


## Fantomka

> Был аквариум и в те времена движ собирался на углу Чичерина.


 и возле аквариума собирались. всегда говорили родители чтоб не ходила по той стороне -  там же милиция тоже тусовалась, мол нечего ребенку там делать))

----------


## Panty

> Вчера досмотрел "Однажды в Одессе" 12 серий - про Мишу Японца.
> В принципе всё понравилось, радовали "одессизмы", но как-то резануло слух
> "замолчите свой рот" - не через чур ли ? Или таки говорили так в Одессе ?
> Кстати, сериал тут, правда качество средненькое...
> http://kinofresh.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6490&Itemid=79


 Немного повредничаю. :smileflag:  В этом сериале сильно много было через чур. Самыми натуральными были одесситы Олег Школьник и Ирина Токарчук...а песни в кабаке это вообще отдельная песТня :smileflag: )))
п.с. счас начнется переполох в теме и споры :smileflag: )))

----------


## Zhemchug

Сейчас уже и натуральные одесситы на сцене и на экране переигрывают, чтобы попасть в тот образ, который создали Одессе в последнее время все, кому ни лень. Те же самые "Бычки в томате" можно смотреть только тогда, когда уж очень соскучился за Одессой и совсем забыл, как оно было на самом деле. Сугубо *ИМХО*.

----------


## Яна Александровна

> Вчера досмотрел "Однажды в Одессе" 12 серий - про Мишу Японца.
>  В принципе всё понравилось, радовали "одессизмы", но как-то резануло слух
> "замолчите свой рот" - не через чур ли ? Или таки говорили так в Одессе ?
> Кстати, сериал тут, правда качество средненькое...
> http://kinofresh.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6490&Itemid=79


 Мне не так много лет, но я помню старую еврейку бабу Цылю с нашего двора, которая именно так и говорила когда с ней спорили :smileflag: ))))))

----------


## Panty

> Сейчас уже и натуральные одесситы на сцене и на экране переигрывают, чтобы попасть в тот образ, который создали Одессе в последнее время все, кому ни лень. Те же самые "Бычки в томате" можно смотреть только тогда, когда уж очень соскучился за Одессой и совсем забыл, как оно было на самом деле. Сугубо *ИМХО*.


 Всё могет быть :smileflag:

----------


## nicto

Я помню приходила с мамой в гости к знакомым в огромную (на 9-ть человек) коммуналку.Там жили в том числе и две очень старые еврейки-Туба Бруховна и Песя Срулевна (имена в оригинале),так вот у них было любимое выражение:"поця в маминой кофте"!..

----------


## Чебурген

Кстати, вспомнилось "поця, мама дома?" Так обычно говорили о людях, с так сказать, невысоким IQ...  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Кстати, вспомнилось "поця, мама дома?" Так обычно говорили о людях, с так сказать, невысоким IQ...


 Или просто - "мамина поця"  :smileflag:

----------


## nicto

"поця в маминой кофте"...

----------


## Amon_RA

> Кстати, вспомнилось "поця, мама дома?" Так обычно говорили о людях, с так сказать, невысоким IQ...


 я конечно сильно извиняюсь, но первое слово этой фразы употребляется в мужском роде, а не в женском.

----------


## Чебурген

В мужском роде это слово будет звучать в несколько ином, более конкретном контексте  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> я конечно сильно извиняюсь, но первое слово этой фразы употребляется в мужском роде, а не в женском.


 В этой фразе именно в женском роде. :smileflag: ))

----------


## Amon_RA

Видимо, это какая-то фраза для узкого круга посвященных.
Хотя, монополии на слова нет, поэтому их можно комплектовать в разной последовательности и утверждать, что именно так говорили в Одессе. И очень может быть, что кто-то таки так и говорил.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Видимо, это какая-то фраза для узкого круга посвященных.
> Хотя, монополии на слова нет, поэтому их можно комплектовать в разной последовательности и утверждать, что именно так говорили в Одессе. И очень может быть, что кто-то таки так и говорил.


 Хотя мне неприятна сама так долго обсуждаемая фраза, но многие фразы и эпитеты здесь упоминавшиеся, хранят определенную прелесть и имеют для нас особое значение, пока мы лично помним тех, кто так говорил. Когда же приводятся слова соседок, чужих людей да еще и с неблагозвучными, на чей-то слух, именами, то и язык теряет все свое очарование. И превращается в карикатуру на самого себя.

----------


## Пушкин

> Хотя мне неприятна сама так долго обсуждаемая фраза, но многие фразы и эпитеты здесь упоминавшиеся, хранят определенную прелесть и имеют для нас особое значение, пока мы лично помним тех, кто так говорил. Когда же приводятся слова соседок, чужих людей да еще и с неблагозвучными, на чей-то слух, именами, то и язык теряет все свое очарование. И превращается в карикатуру на самого себя.


  Дико извиняюсь, но я на Вас удивляюсь, так шо теперь родственникам и соседям стесняться своих имен? Ой я Вас умоляю... (В остальном согласен)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Дико извиняюсь, но я на Вас удивляюсь, так шо теперь родственникам и соседям стесняться своих имен? Ой я Вас умоляю... (В остальном согласен)


 Та боже упаси. Просто - реакция на некоторые интонации выше в теме. Мне шо Даздраперма Дормидонтовна, шо Рика Львовна, лишь бы било шо послушать...  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

У меня была соседка - Ханна Янкель Львововна Бигагоим у Жванецкого мелькает Герда Яковлевна, *Внимание*, Лихтенштуллершпиллерштиль. :smileflag:  В любом случае эти имена и фамилии роднее моему слуху нежели Богданы, Софийки, Данылкы, Евангелинки и т.д. А слух у меня поставлен, не скажу что  в Столярского или в консерватории, но музыкальную школу этот щуплый мальчик таки посещал... :smileflag:

----------


## С-С

абажди (всмысле подожди) любила говорить моя тётя

----------


## Zhemchug

> У меня была соседка - Ханна Янкель Львововна Бигагоим у Жванецкого мелькает Герда Яковлевна, *Внимание*, *Лихтенштуллершпиллерштиль*. В любом случае эти имена и фамилии роднее моему слуху нежели Богданы, Софийки, Данылкы, Евангелинки и т.д. А слух у меня поставлен, не скажу что  в Столярского или в консерватории, но музыкальную школу этот щуплый мальчик таки посещал...


 Наиболее сложно произносимое, что слышала в этой области Черездорогувногураздадущенко.

----------


## Пушкин

> Наиболее сложно произносимое, что слышала в этой области Черездорогувногураздадущенко.


  Не, не наш человек...

----------


## Чебурген

> В любом случае эти имена и фамилии роднее моему слуху нежели Богданы, Софийки, Данылкы, Евангелинки и т.д.


  Да, и мне Софочка как-то на слух ближе и роднее, чем Софийка, Додик, чем Данылко, а Беня, чем Богданчик, ну и т.д.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, и мне Софочка как-то на слух ближе и роднее, чем Софийка, Додик, чем Данылко, а Беня, чем Богданчик, ну и т.д.


  Это Ви какого Додика в виду имеете? Додика Рокфеллера или Ойстраха?

----------


## Чебурген

Мальчик со скрипочкой мне, как одесситу, ближе  :smileflag:  А чего за Додика Коперфилда не вспомнили? Он на сцене такой шахер- махер вытворяет!

----------


## OMF

> У меня была соседка - Ханна Янкель Львововна Бигагоим у Жванецкого мелькает Герда Яковлевна, *Внимание*, Лихтенштуллершпиллерштиль.


  Эй, не трогать мою родственницу Хану-Двойру Дувидовну Цвейбель-Зехцер-Визильтер

----------


## Zhemchug

> Эй, не трогать мою родственницу Хану-Двойру Дувидовну Цвейбель-Зехцер-Визильтер


 А три фамилии - в память о счастливых браках?))))
У бабушки была на многократно упомянутой здесь улице Малороссийской квартирная хозяйка под "благозвучной" фамилией Мардер (кто знает перевод - поймет) - что важно для дальнейшей истории. Так в старости эта милая старушка занималась следующим. Находила столь же милых старичков и на свои совсем не малые деньги вполне невинно отдыхала  с ними, сколько им отводила судьба. Гуляли к морю, посещали кафе-мороженное и прочие малочисленные (в те времена) "злачные" места нашего любимого города. Дедушки, как водится, частенько умирали отнюдь ненасильственной смертью, а потому как живут они в принципе меньше бабушек. И место безвременно ушедшего занимал новый экземпляр. Единственное, что реально омрачало жизнь этой дамы: наследники усопших дедушек стали предъявлять ей свои претензии. В довольно грубой (иногда - в судебно-исковой форме) они пытались претендовать на часть ее имущества. Но с глубоким прискорбием узнавали, что она предусмотрительно не узаконивала свои отношения ни с одним из их усопших родственников. И зачем ей было играть в азартные игры с государством на склоне лет? Отдыхали, гуляли и, собственно, - все.
Вот такая абсолютно реальная история мне вспомнилась из довольно давнего прошлого моих соседей с Молдаванки при взгляде на тройную фамилию Вашей родственницы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Эй, не трогать мою родственницу Хану-Двойру Дувидовну Цвейбель-Зехцер-Визильтер


  Тихо, ша... уже ни кто ни куда не идёт..., за эту шиксу (шоб она бИла здорова или лежала и просила за нас всех) вся Одесса знает...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Эй, не трогать мою родственницу Хану-Двойру Дувидовну Цвейбель-Зехцер-Визильтер


 Таки порядочному человеку не составит труда выучить такие замечательные фио.  :smileflag:  Равно как и Евлампию Анемподистовну Сепурдееву-Бекало!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Тихо, ша... уже ни кто ни куда не идёт..., за эту шиксу (шоб она бИла здорова или лежала и просила за нас всех) вся Одесса знает...


 Ну как ви могли себе такое подумать? Шоб при таком мимени-отчестве и таких шикарных фамилиях и вдруг "а шиксе"?
А вот выражение "ошикся" в смысле заключения брака с девушкой, которая по этой причине не сильно нравится его маме, здесь еще кажется не упоминали?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну как ви могли себе такое подумать? Шоб при таком мимени-отчестве и таких шикарных фамилиях и вдруг "а шиксе"?
> А вот выражение "ошикся" в смысле заключения брака с девушкой, которая по этой причине не сильно нравится его маме, здесь еще кажется не упоминали?


  Мадам Жемчуг, я понимаю шо Ви ред оф идиш лучше мине, но для нашего общего благополучная не надо мене ловить на подумать, предложенная тройная фамилия не оставляет даже капли сомнения, а вы за подумать...))) Скажу больше, слово употребленное мной является предметом гордости для хозяйки, такой, об многоговорящем, фамилии...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ну как ви могли себе такое подумать? Шоб при таком мимени-отчестве и таких шикарных фамилиях и вдруг "а шиксе"?
> А вот выражение "ошикся" в смысле заключения брака с девушкой, которая по этой причине не сильно нравится его маме, здесь еще кажется не упоминали?


 Разве только маме? Вся мишпуха обсуждает радостно-оживленно такие браки. Как за погоду, это всегда хороший повод поговорить  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Разве только маме? Вся мишпуха обсуждает радостно-оживленно такие браки. Как за погоду, это всегда хороший повод поговорить


  Оживленно - да, но радости там столько же, как в том анекдоте: 
...
-- Мама, а где же будете спать Вы?
-- Сыночка, а я уже к тому времени нигде спать не буду: я этого просто не переживу....

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мадам Жемчуг, я понимаю шо Ви ред оф идиш лучше мине, но для нашего общего благополучная не надо мене ловить на подумать, предложенная тройная фамилия не оставляет даже капли сомнения, а вы за подумать...))) Скажу больше, слово употребленное мной является предметом гордости для хозяйки, такой, об многоговорящем, фамилии...


 Браво!!! Плюсомет уже не выдерживает этих штучек))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Браво!!! Плюсомет уже не выдерживает этих штучек))))


  С таких слов мине просто в красКу бросает - сглазите мине, ой сглазите, придётся Вас искать, дарить Вам букет... А то ж как в той песенке получается - "Циля шо б Ви сдохли , Ви мне нравитесь!!!" 

P.S. Чините плюсомёт - хороших людей на форуме много...

----------


## Zhemchug

> С таких слов мине *просто в красу бросает* - сглазите мине, ой сглазите, придётся Вас искать, дарить Вам букет... А то ж как в той песенке получается - "Циля шо б Ви сдохли , Ви мне нравитесь!!!" 
> 
> P.S. Чините плюсомёт - хороших людей на форуме много...


 По пунктам: 
1.Я таки надеюсь, что в красу Вас не бросает, а Ви таки в ней находитесь. 
2.В песенке была Рахиля. Она в рифму больше подходит.
3.Цветы мне регулярно дарит муж.
4.Пожелание "сдохнуть" на свой счет не принимаю.  :smileflag: 
5. А плюсомет починю, когда выключу борщ.

----------


## Чебурген

> По пунктам: 
> 1.Я таки надеюсь, что в красу Вас не бросает, а Ви таки в ней находитесь. 
> 2.В песенке была Рахиля. Она в рифму больше подходит.
> 3.Цветы мне регулярно дарит муж.
> 4.Пожелание "сдохнуть" на свой счет не принимаю. 
> 5. А плюсомет починю, когда выключу борщ.


 По пункту 4. Приличные люди с Одессы отвечают: не дождётесь!
 Насчёт "когда выключу борщ" это из серии: пока я его варю, для меня все умерли? (см. п 4  :smileflag: )
А за Рахиль таки да, всё верно, с позволения окружающих, "музыкальная пауза" (с)

----------


## Zhemchug

> По пункту 4. *Приличные люди с Одессы* отвечают: не дождётесь!
>  Насчёт "когда выключу борщ" это из серии: пока я его варю, *для меня все умерли*? (см. п 4 )
> А за Рахиль таки да, всё верно, с позволения окружающих, "музыкальная пауза" (с)


 Значит будем ходить в неприличных людях. А шо делать? :smileflag: 
А на время борща, рыбы и прочего никто для меня не умирает. Работа такая. Наоборот: одной рукой вкручиваю лампочки, другой - делаю, что придется...

----------


## Чебурген

> Наоборот: одной рукой вкручиваю лампочки, другой - делаю, что придется...


 Одной рукой держу ваше фото, другой думаю за вас (с)
А насчёт коммента за песенку, согласен. Пошловато, но "экзотичненько"  :smileflag:  Для меня самые "одесские",- это Утёсовские "Есть город, который я вижу во сне" и "Ты ж одессит, Мишка".... А так же "песенка за Одессу" из "Белой акации".

----------


## Пушкин

> По пунктам: 
> 1.Я таки надеюсь, что в красу Вас не бросает, а Ви таки в ней находитесь. 
> 2.В песенке была Рахиля. Она в рифму больше подходит.
> 3.Цветы мне регулярно дарит муж.
> 4.Пожелание "сдохнуть" на свой счет не принимаю. 
> 5. А плюсомет починю, когда выключу борщ.


  1. Спасибо за констатацию орфографической ошибки (хотя в и-нете это считается плохим тоном) уже исправил...
2. Шо Циля шо Рахиля (оба имени в рифму и я слышал вариант  с Цилей, так звали мою родственницу, а она была килограмм под 200, так Что прошу не спорить), шоб все были здоровы...
3.Муж который объелся груш? А где же интрига мадам?
4. Не дождётесь шоб я Вам такое желал...
 Вообщем не пойму - то ли села к роялю, то ли съехала с базара...

----------


## Пушкин

> Одной рукой держу ваше фото, другой думаю за вас (с)
> А насчёт коммента за песенку, согласен. Пошловато, но "экзотичненько"  Для меня самые "одесские",- это Утёсовские "Есть город, который я вижу во сне" и "Ты ж одессит, Мишка".... А так же "песенка за Одессу" из "Белой акации".


  А мне нравиться эта :


А песня "Пахнет морем" Жени Кричмарь? Она тоже могла бы претендовать на первенство, тем более что автор ещё жив, дай Бог ему до 120ти с большим гаком...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Одной рукой держу ваше фото, другой думаю за вас (с)
> А насчёт коммента за песенку, согласен. Пошловато, но "экзотичненько"  Для меня самые "одесские",- это Утёсовские "Есть город, который я вижу во сне" и "Ты ж одессит, Мишка".... А так же "песенка за Одессу" из "Белой акации".


 А еще тоже люблю утесовский "Одесский порт в ночи простёрт...". Только редко ее "передают" в последнее время.
И, безусловно, из "Подвига Одессы" - замечательная песня. Не хочется ворчать, но вряд ли сейчас бы написали что-нибудь подобное...

----------


## Amon_RA

> А мне нравиться эта :
> 
> 
> А песня "Пахнет морем" Жени Кричмарь? Она тоже могла бы претендовать на первенство, тем более что автор ещё жив, дай Бог ему до 120ти с большим гаком...


 М-да... на "одесские штучки" это не тянет... тут бы сотку накатить
Спасибо за клип.

----------


## Пушкин

> М-да... на "одесские штучки" это не тянет... тут бы сотку накатить
> Спасибо за клип.


 Ещё как тянет или автор песни уже не одессит?

----------


## Amon_RA

> А еще тоже люблю утесовский "Одесский порт в ночи простёрт...". Только редко ее "передают" в последнее время.
> И, безусловно, из "Подвига Одессы" - замечательная песня. Не хочется ворчать, но вряд ли сейчас бы написали что-нибудь подобное...


 Ха, а вот это уже "штучки" - ее редко "передают". Как будто сегодня для послушать песню, надо сидеть неотрывно перед радиоприемником и крутить вернир

----------


## Чебурген

> М-да... на "одесские штучки" это не тянет... тут бы сотку накатить
> Спасибо за клип.


 Одесские штучки- они же тоже разные бывают...  :smileflag:  И стиль "одесской рЭчи" в наше время увы, слишком натянуто- театральный, чтобы не сказать наигранно- жлобский. Я к тому, что одесситы пока ещё немножко интеллигентные люди, умеют не только красиво, но и правильно говорить, и любят и ценят песни не только уровня "А на Дерибасовской открылася пивная" (кстати, очень в тему насчёт Ирландского паба...  :smileflag: ), хотя это как бы "классика"  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> А еще тоже люблю утесовский "Одесский порт в ночи простёрт...". Только редко ее "передают" в последнее время.


 Каждый вечер на Таможенной площади в 17.30, когда портовики выходят из проходной, после смены.

----------


## Пушкин

> Одесские штучки- они же тоже разные бывают...  И стиль "одесской рЭчи" в наше время увы, слишком натянуто- театральный, чтобы не сказать наигранно- жлобский. Я к тому, что одесситы пока ещё немножко интеллигентные люди, умеют не только красиво, но и правильно говорить, и любят и ценят песни не только уровня "А на Дерибасовской открылася пивная" (кстати, очень в тему насчёт Ирландского паба... ), хотя это как бы "классика"


  Эта песня таки  классика, но она не за Одессу, она за одесскую пивную ))), 7/40 то же классика...  Есть песни за Одессу, об Одессе  и есть песни жаргонные - они весёлые, родные, их поют  в компаниях, под них танцуют, но за душу они не берут... :smileflag:  Если я не прав - можете в меня чем то кинуть :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> По пункту 4. Приличные люди с Одессы отвечают: не дождётесь!
>  Насчёт "когда выключу борщ" это из серии: пока я его варю, для меня все умерли? (см. п 4 )
> А за Рахиль таки да, всё верно, с позволения окружающих, "музыкальная пауза" (с)


 Боже мой, какая ужасная интертрепация. Даже я с полным отсутствием слуха, пел это лучше. И не перевирал слова...

----------


## Чебурген

> Эта песня таки  классика, но она не за Одессу, она за одесскую пивную ))), 7/40 то же классика...  Есть песни за Одессу, об Одессе  и есть песни жаргонные - они весёлые, родные, их поют  в компаниях, под них танцуют, но за душу они не берут... Если я не прав - можете в меня чем то кинуть


 Зачем кидаться чем- то, тем более песнями. Мы поняли друг друга  :smileflag: 


> Боже мой, какая ужасная интертрепация. Даже я с полным отсутствием слуха, пел это лучше. И не перевирал слова...


  то не я пел, это "сосед напел", а ещё говорил: Карузо-Карузо, шалопай тот Карузо, я лучше под соточку напою.

----------


## феерический

А я вот за другое хочу сказать. Не знаю, как это даже расценивать. История: на одном одесском интернет-ресурсе шло обсуждение определенной темы и люди оставляли свои каменты, всё как всегда. Я тоже отписался по вопросу, без лишнего флуда, по существу, слегка иронично - но в тему. И тут ко мне обращается некто, с фразой: "Я не знаю, откуда ты вылез, может быть там, откуда ты родом, это считается остроумно - но тут это не прокатывает". И мне чуть ли не впервые нечего было ответить. А что я скажу такому индивиду? Что я родился на Михайловской, тогда еще Индустриальной, а детство провёл частично у бабушки на Троицкой / Александровского (Ярославского / Мира) и у дедушки на Французском (Пролетарском)? Что я с рождения впитал в себя правильное воспитание в лучших традициях старой Одессы? Что у моего отца на пластинках и на бобинах был записан весь Жванецкий, которого я слушал с упоением и потом с отцом беседовал на непонятные мне темы из его монологов? Ну кому и что я буду говорить... Мне стало так обидно(

----------


## Panty

> А я вот за другое хочу сказать. Не знаю, как это даже расценивать. История: на одном одесском интернет-ресурсе шло обсуждение определенной темы и люди оставляли свои каменты, всё как всегда. Я тоже отписался по вопросу, без лишнего флуда, по существу, слегка иронично - но в тему. И тут ко мне обращается некто, с фразой: "Я не знаю, откуда ты вылез, может быть там, откуда ты родом, это считается остроумно - но тут это не прокатывает". И мне чуть ли не впервые нечего было ответить. А что я скажу такому индивиду? Что я родился на Михайловской, тогда еще Индустриальной, а детство провёл частично у бабушки на Троицкой / Александровского (Ярославского / Мира) и у дедушки на Французском (Пролетарском)? Что я с рождения впитал в себя правильное воспитание в лучших традициях старой Одессы? Что у моего отца на пластинках и на бобинах был записан весь Жванецкий, которого я слушал с упоением и потом с отцом беседовал на непонятные мне темы из его монологов? Ну кому и что я буду говорить... Мне стало так обидно(


 феерический, сейчас в модах грубый юмор, больше инетовский, а тонкий ироничный с завуалированным подтекстом, как это было в монологах Аркадия Райкина, в диалогах Карцева и Ильченко...не каждому присущ.

----------


## Voland

> феерический, сейчас в модах грубый юмор, больше инетовский, а тонкий ироничный с завуалированным подтекстом, как это было в монологах Аркадия Райкина, в диалогах Карцева и Ильченко...не каждому присущ.


 Для тонкого юмора, интеллект нужен ... а он сейчас не в почете  :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

*Феерический*, все правильно тебе мужик сказал. Тут- это у них, где они тут, там сейчас и куда нас с собой тащат- это не проканывает. Что не ясно?
Тем более, что в той статье- руб за сто даю- шло какое-нибудь политическое обсуждение ))))))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А я вот за другое хочу сказать. Не знаю, как это даже расценивать. История: на одном одесском интернет-ресурсе шло обсуждение определенной темы и люди оставляли свои каменты, всё как всегда. Я тоже отписался по вопросу, без лишнего флуда, по существу, слегка иронично - но в тему. И тут ко мне обращается некто, с фразой: "Я не знаю, откуда ты вылез, может быть там, откуда ты родом, это считается остроумно - но тут это не прокатывает". И мне чуть ли не впервые нечего было ответить. А что я скажу такому индивиду? Что я родился на Михайловской, тогда еще Индустриальной, а детство провёл частично у бабушки на Троицкой / Александровского (Ярославского / Мира) и у дедушки на Французском (Пролетарском)? Что я с рождения впитал в себя правильное воспитание в лучших традициях старой Одессы? Что у моего отца на пластинках и на бобинах был записан весь Жванецкий, которого я слушал с упоением и потом с отцом беседовал на непонятные мне темы из его монологов? Ну кому и что я буду говорить... Мне стало так обидно(


 Вы должны возрадоваться, что таки да, Вы не с их хутора  :smileflag:  Что есть несомненное различие между Вами и этими, которые они. И что это различие так велико, как Одесса и Жмеринка (пусть не обижаются на меня славные жители Жмеринки, я всего лишь пишу, что различие есть, не уточняя, в какую сторону.) И что, по всей видимости, Вы там таки из Одессы  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А я вот за другое хочу сказать. Не знаю, как это даже расценивать. История: на одном одесском интернет-ресурсе шло обсуждение определенной темы и люди оставляли свои каменты, всё как всегда. Я тоже отписался по вопросу, без лишнего флуда, по существу, слегка иронично - но в тему. И тут ко мне обращается некто, с фразой: "Я не знаю, откуда ты вылез, может быть там, откуда ты родом, это считается остроумно - но тут это не прокатывает". И мне чуть ли не впервые нечего было ответить. А что я скажу такому индивиду? Что я родился на Михайловской, тогда еще Индустриальной, а детство провёл частично у бабушки на Троицкой / Александровского (Ярославского / Мира) и у дедушки на Французском (Пролетарском)? Что я с рождения впитал в себя правильное воспитание в лучших традициях старой Одессы? Что у моего отца на пластинках и на бобинах был записан весь Жванецкий, которого я слушал с упоением и потом с отцом беседовал на непонятные мне темы из его монологов? Ну кому и что я буду говорить... Мне стало так обидно(


  Была подобная ситуация и не однократно - написал тогда такие мысли в слух:



> _Хотелось бы не много поговорить об одесском  юморе. Как видно, некоторые забыли, что  азм есь. Не ужели нахамить человеку, а потом сказать что это юмор или шутка – являет собой пример  юмора – конечно нет. Как поступают настоящие одесситы, если хочется сказать то, что в данный момент говорить не стоит? Правильно, рассказывают подходящий к случаю одесский анекдот .
> Ведь анекдот имеет двойной смысл, если он действительно рассказан к месту.
> Одессит  лишен  чувства собственной важности и умеет посмеяться над собой или с иронией отозваться о ком то, но он всегда чувствует грань между шуткой и оскорблением.
> Наш  юмор  ироничен, он бархатен, но редко бывает колюч.
> Конечно, со мной многие могут не согласится в виду своего нигилизма, может даже дойдут до того что скажут что Одесского юмора, нет вообще. И тут, мне придётся с ними согласится, ведь с классиком не поспоришь…
> "О Боже! Сохрани этот город! Соедини разбросанных, кто в других местах не может избавиться от своего таланта и своеобразия. Да! Что-то есть в этой нервной почве, рождающей музыкантов, художников, певцов, шарлатанов и бандитов, так ярко живущих по обе стороны начального образования.
> Но нет одесского юмора, нет одесской литературы. Есть юмор, вызывающий смех, а есть шутки, вызывающие улыбку сострадания."
>  Если вам ответят вопросом на вопрос или над вами с ходу подшутили (так принято в Одессе) это не значит что вам хамят. Любите не себя в Одессе - любите Одессу в себе, если её там нет, то впитывайте, абсорбируете и надеюсь со временем начнете понимать. Многие люди не родились в Одессе - а кто теперь скажет что они не одесситы? - Михаил Водяной, Семён Крупник, к примеру. Есть и такие, что родились в Одессе, но к сожалению Одесса не живёт в их душах, в их сердцах. Так что будьте мне здоровы,  дышите просоленным воздухом и радуйтесь жизни._


 Вообщем  - не берите в голову, идиотов везде полно, главное что бы не наступило время когда эти идиоты будут правы, тогда...

----------


## arial0072

> Для тонкого юмора, интеллект нужен ... а он сейчас не в почете


 При слове ЮМОР, я вспоминаю не Пашу Волю.
Возможно уже обсуждалось - "мансы", "мансать", я не пропустил? Изначальный смысл?

----------


## Voland

> При слове ЮМОР, я вспоминаю не Пашу Волю.
> Возможно уже обсуждалось - "мансы", "мансать", я не пропустил? Изначальный смысл?


 Павел Воля, конечно эталон дурного вкуса ... но надо отдать ему должное - талантливый  :smileflag: 
Мансы - хитрости всякие.

----------


## arial0072

> Павел Воля, конечно эталон дурного вкуса ... но надо отдать ему должное - талантливый 
> Мансы - хитрости всякие.


 Я всё же думаю, что мансы - сплетни, мансать - сплетничать. Обе версии близки друг другу.

----------


## Voland

> Я всё же думаю, что мансы - сплетни, мансать - сплетничать. Обе версии близки друг другу.


 


> МАНСЫ — Кидать (раскидывать) мансы. Жарг. угол. Лгать, обманывать. ББИ, 135; Балдаев 1, 240. /em> Мансы обман, ложь.


 Так что ... действительно, близки  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

Манса, Майса - от ивритского , перешедшего в идиш, а оттуда в одесский жаргон "маасе" -действие, рассказ об этом действии. Бобе майсес - бабушкины сказки(иные утверждают, что Бовы). Соответственно, и россказни, лживые, выдуманные, и сплетни, и просто небылица

----------


## Amon_RA

> Манса, Майса - от ивритского , перешедшего в идиш, а оттуда в одесский жаргон "маасе" -действие, рассказ об этом действии. Бобе майсес - бабушкины сказки(иные утверждают, что Бовы). Соответственно, и россказни, лживые, выдуманные, и сплетни, и просто небылица


 Этимологически верно. Простой перевод с идиш слова "манса" (на севере, например в Литве, говорили "майса") - сказка.

----------


## Старая яхна

> Манса, Майса - от ивритского , перешедшего в идиш, а оттуда в одесский жаргон "маасе" -действие, рассказ об этом действии. Бобе майсес - бабушкины сказки(иные утверждают, что Бовы). Соответственно, и россказни, лживые, выдуманные, и сплетни, и просто небылица


 О, а я с детства слышала  "мансы дебоймес"  - это,получается, тоже они самые?

----------


## Voland

> Манса, Майса - от ивритского , перешедшего в идиш, а оттуда в одесский жаргон "маасе" -действие, рассказ об этом действии. Бобе майсес - бабушкины сказки(иные утверждают, что Бовы). Соответственно, и россказни, лживые, выдуманные, и сплетни, и просто небылица


 Да, но мы тут говорим о специфически одесском употреблении, а здесь это еще и капризы, всякое необычное поведение, фокусы, кидалово и т.п.

----------


## Чебурген

> Да, но мы тут говорим о специфически одесском употреблении, а здесь это еще и капризы, всякое необычное поведение, фокусы, кидалово и т.п.


  Я тоже слово "мансы" именно в такой интерпретации слышал.
Но при этом, как не вспомнить песню: "Белла, не ломайся, не рассказывай мне майсы"  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

естественно, смысл со временем видоизменяется, так же, как появляется слово-понятие "кидалово", совершенно неизвестное ставшему уже классикой одесскому жаргону

----------


## arial0072

> Я тоже слово "мансы" именно в такой интерпретации слышал.
> Но при этом, как не вспомнить песню: "Белла, не ломайся, не рассказывай мне майсы"


 _Богат могучим русский языка!_(С)

----------


## ЯЮрик

Моя мама готовила нудли так: делаем из теста галушки (размером с мизинчик), режем картошку на 4 части (вдоль), выкладываем это в большую алюминиевую миску, добавляем воду и подсолнечное масло (немного), накрываем плотно крышкой и ставим на маленький огонь. ВНИМАНИЕ! До готовности клышку не открываем!!!! Как определялась готовность я не помню (думаю, по опыту)

----------


## ЯЮрик

А хто знает как делают сальники (еда такая)?

----------


## Panty

> Моя мама готовила нудли так: делаем из теста галушки (размером с мизинчик), режем картошку на 4 части (вдоль), выкладываем это в большую алюминиевую миску, добавляем воду и подсолнечное масло (немного), накрываем плотно крышкой и ставим на маленький огонь. ВНИМАНИЕ! До готовности клышку не открываем!!!! Как определялась готовность я не помню (думаю, по опыту)


 


> А хто знает как делают сальники (еда такая)?


 Вам с этим сюда :smileflag: 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=19333&p=24805284#post24805284

----------


## ЯЮрик

Я, конечно извиняюсь, но на 32 странице я прочитал вопрос про нудли, а тут написал и спросил про сальники.

----------


## Panty

> Я, конечно извиняюсь, но на 32 странице я прочитал вопрос про нудли, а тут написал и спросил про сальники.


 И шо это меняет? Тут как бэ не кулинарная тема, особо рецептами не делятся, а названиями, одесскими словечками это пожалуйста.

----------


## Яна Александровна

Сегодня утром ехала возле 2го кладбища, так там на кладбищинской стене размещенна реклама " Фитотерапия, глинолечение, массаж"  Реально в тему рекламу повесили.

----------


## феерический

...как мёртвому припарки

----------


## Вампум

а шо означала кислота в волосяной покров?

----------


## Zhemchug

> а шо означала кислота в волосяной покров?


 Вы имели в виду: "Кисло мне в чубчик" или "кисло мне в борщ"? Так это - крайняя степень безразличия.

----------


## феерический

Я раньше слышал "Кисло в спину".

----------


## Amon_RA

нет. Именно в чубчик или в борщ

----------


## Чебурген

Я тоже знаю про "кисло в чубчик". "Кисло в спину", ИМХО,- это одесская интерпретация "мне до спины", как более мягкий вариант более конкретного "мне до... (другого места ниже спины)".
И ещё вдруг вопрос заинтересовал: "равлик- павлик",- это только в Одессе так улиток называли? Или всесоюзно?  :smileflag:  Ассоциативно с "Равлентием Павловичем Б"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я тоже знаю про "кисло в чубчик". "Кисло в спину", ИМХО,- это одесская интерпретация "мне до спины", как более мягкий вариант более конкретного "мне до... (другого места ниже спины)".
> И ещё вдруг вопрос заинтересовал: "равлик- павлик",- это только в Одессе так улиток называли? Или всесоюзно?  Ассоциативно с "Равлентием Павловичем Б"


 И шоб закончить с кислой темой. До наших дней дожило только "кисло мне...". А далее - у кого как фантазия подскажет.

----------


## Amon_RA

равлик павлик- украинизм

----------


## феерический

> равлик павлик- украинизм


 Не думаю. Я в своё детство слышал это от отца, а он у меня никак не может ассоциироваться с украинизмами. Но звучало оно так: "Пойдём собирать равликов?" Помню, насобирал я их целую жменю, принёс на камень, высыпал и пошел за новой порцией. А когда вернулся - их уже небыло на месте. На мои вопросы в сторону отца, мол, куда дел? - он объяснил, что они, оказывается, при желании расползаются достаточно быстро. Как сейчас помню, мы тогда устроили поход, самый первый в моей жизни. С варёной картошкой, сухим пайком и термосом с чаем. А вот это место уже не сохранилось( Сейчас там стоянка над лодочной станцией на Ланжероне. 
Вспомнил - и светлее на душе стало...

----------


## Klara-Lara

> равлик павлик- украинизм


 


> Не думаю. Я в своё детство слышал это от отца, а он у меня никак не может ассоциироваться с украинизмами. Но звучало оно так: "Пойдём собирать равликов...


  Поддержу Amon_RA. Равлик - украинское слово, означающее "улитка". 
Ну и по поводу вопроса Чебургена: моя бабушка - из-под Волочиска. От нее я выучила считалочку, где фигурировал "равлик-павлик". Жаль, сейчас вспомнить не могу. Так что это точно не чисто одесское выражение.

----------


## OMF

> Я тоже знаю про "кисло в чубчик". "Кисло в спину", ИМХО,- это одесская интерпретация "мне до спины", как более мягкий вариант более конкретного "мне до... (другого места ниже спины)".


 Или совсем по-одесски - "мне до Фейги".

----------


## Panty

> Не думаю. Я в своё детство слышал это от отца, а он у меня никак не может ассоциироваться с украинизмами. Но звучало оно так: "Пойдём собирать равликов?" Помню, насобирал я их целую жменю, принёс на камень, высыпал и пошел за новой порцией. А когда вернулся - их уже небыло на месте. На мои вопросы в сторону отца, мол, куда дел? - он объяснил, что они, оказывается, при желании расползаются достаточно быстро. Как сейчас помню, мы тогда устроили поход, самый первый в моей жизни. С варёной картошкой, сухим пайком и термосом с чаем. А вот это место уже не сохранилось( Сейчас там стоянка над лодочной станцией на Ланжероне. 
> Вспомнил - и светлее на душе стало...


 Равлик таки украинское слово, только переделанное на одесский манер с "и" вместо "ы" :smileflag: ))

----------


## victor.odessa

> он объяснил, что они, оказывается, при желании расползаются достаточно быстро.


 А если точнее, то расстояние в 7 метров он проползёт за 60 минут.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Равлик таки украинское слово, только переделанное на одесский манер с "и" вместо "ы"))


 И "пиво" вместо "пыво".

----------


## Чебурген

> И "пиво" вместо "пыво".


 Сорри за офф, один мой знакомый говорил о другом знакомом (оба- "закоренелые" одесситы  :smileflag: ): он такой двоечник, что даже слово из трёх букв через ю пишет...

----------


## Sweta

> По этому признаку элементарно вычислить приезжего


 Задорнов как то выступая в нашем гадесе, со сцены ляпнул Одэсса...
Ему из зала тут же полетела фраза -"Еще раз так скажешь, зубы выбью!"
 _теперь спросите у задорнова про Одессу!? и почувствуйте гордость!))

----------


## Чебурген

> Задорнов как то выступая в нашем гадесе, со сцены ляпнул Одэсса...
> Ему из зала тут же полетела фраза -"Еще раз так скажешь, зубы выбью!"
>  _теперь спросите у задорнова про Одессу!? и почувствуйте гордость!))


 А какое отношение задорнов вообще к Одессе имеет? Он "узкий специалист" по америке, прибалтике, слегка по "западной европе" (на уровне сервиса в сортирах), и немножко по Сибири  :smileflag: 
Моя Мама покойная тоже всю жизнь говорила "ОдЭса", но, сколько раз повторять, так мягко это сказать могут только одесситы. Девочка с Молдаванки , в третьем поколении одесситка, с высшим гуманитарным образованием, зная "украёнский" в объёме средней школы, могла себе позволить так любимый город называть, да?  :smileflag:  В отличие от  за... как их там? дорновых... Была бы жива тётя Ида, она бы красивее сказала

----------


## Alexandr

> Моя Мама покойная тоже всю жизнь говорила "ОдЭса", но, сколько раз повторять, так мягко это сказать могут только одесситы.


 Вот это мягкое Э непередаваемое печатным текстом и отличало "мЭстных". Я как-то баловался со швейцарцами пытаясь произнести их буквы с кракозяблами, сказали, что акцент сильный. Я им в ответку устроил издевательство с буквой Ы.  :smileflag:  Не смогли нормально произнести.

----------


## Чебурген

Да, кстати, в Одессе термин "местные" был не популярен. Или "свои", или "наши". Или просто "отсюдова"  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Вот это мягкое Э непередаваемое печатным текстом и отличало "мЭстных". Я как-то баловался со швейцарцами пытаясь произнести их буквы с кракозяблами, сказали, что акцент сильный. Я им в ответку устроил издевательство с буквой Ы.  Не смогли нормально произнести.


 Изверг! :smileflag: ))))




> Да, кстати, в Одессе термин "местные" был не популярен. Или "свои", или "наши". Или просто "отсюдова"


 Отсюдова? Это шото я не слышала, про отсюда знаю :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

Это от молодости. Наша интеллигентнейшая учительница русского языка багровела, когда слышала "отсюдова". Но слышала неоднократно...

----------


## arial0072

> Да, кстати, в Одессе термин "местные" был не популярен. Или "свои", или "наши". Или просто "отсюдова"


 Да, да...У Жванецкого помните: - _А вы сами, с откудова будете?_
пы.сы.Моя училка русского языка и литературы говорила "рИба" и "комарИ", замечательная, к стати, женщина...

----------


## феерический

Вспомнили за учителей - нате: моя первая учительница, Элеонора Ивановна, с таким старанием всегда выговаривала сложные слова, что дети, и я не исключение, записывали за ней вместо "щука" - "счука" )))

----------


## inborz

Вы учились в 35-ой школе!

----------


## феерический

> Вы учились в 35-ой школе!


 Ask! - как шулили у нас в школе.
Или! - как говорят в Одессе.

----------


## Чебурген

> Вспомнили за учителей - нате: моя первая учительница, Элеонора Ивановна, с таким старанием всегда выговаривала сложные слова, что дети, и я не исключение, записывали за ней вместо "щука" - "счука" )))


 Ассоциативно вспомнил за своих школьных учителей... Анна Абрамовна (биология), Светлана Ушеровна (физика), Белла (сорри, забыл отчество, кажется тоже Абрамовна) опять таки физика, Розалия Изиамовна (английский язык), Ефим Наумович ( трудовЕдение, "Ефим Наумович Кагальник нас научил держать паяльник" (с) стихи на выпускном вечере  :smileflag: ) А ещё, сорри, забыл имя- отчество, помню фамилию- Вассергисер ("погоняло"- Вася Глиссер  :smileflag: ). Тоже по трудовЕдению, по основам электроники. Не забуду его "тГасфоГматоГ" с ударением на последнюю *О* В нашей советской школе нас учили "наши люди"  :smileflag: 
P.S. Ах, да... По физике был ещё "относительно молодой" учитель Семён Маркович. (Давид Маркович Гоцман отдыхает....)

----------


## феерический

Раз уж пошла такая пьянка... Учитель информатики (имя не помню, редко посещал) говорил так: "Ну, все вы тут знаете английский язык, эта клавиша - Кьюит". А Enter он называл Энчер.

----------


## Malena1106

Сегодня рано-рано утром в трамвае:
1. "Доброе утро уважаемые" (правда это не редкость уже, но все же) - нет, ну вы мне скажите, в каком еще городе кондуктор приветствует так пассажиров в общественном транспорте :smileflag: 
2. "Кто вошел на привозИКЕ, оплачиваем за проезд" - сколько живу в Одессе, такое слышу в первый раз. Такое впечатление что привозик - это 3 палатки размером 1,5 на 2. А может просто из любви...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Раз уж пошла такая пьянка... Учитель информатики (имя не помню, редко посещал) говорил так: "Ну, все вы тут знаете английский язык, эта клавиша - Кьюит". А Enter он называл Энчер.


 Не думаю, что это чисто одесское, просто вспомнилось: наш институтский препод по выч. машинам (так "в древности" называлась информатика), когда ему приносили очередную запоротую работу с ВЦ, говорил: "Нууу вообще-то *криминала* я тут не вижу..." 
В том смысле, что непонятно, почему машина забраковала написанную студентом программу. 
А может просто просвечивала наша любовь говорить почти обо всем в переносном смысле?

----------


## Koska

> Ассоциативно вспомнил за своих школьных учителей... Анна Абрамовна (биология), Светлана Ушеровна (физика), Белла (сорри, забыл отчество, кажется тоже Абрамовна) опять таки физика, Розалия Изиамовна (английский язык), Ефим Наумович ( трудовЕдение, "Ефим Наумович Кагальник нас научил держать паяльник" (с) стихи на выпускном вечере ) А ещё, сорри, забыл имя- отчество, помню фамилию- Вассергисер ("погоняло"- Вася Глиссер ). Тоже по трудовЕдению, по основам электроники. Не забуду его "тГасфоГматоГ" с ударением на последнюю *О* В нашей советской школе нас учили "наши люди" 
> P.S. Ах, да... По физике был ещё "относительно молодой" учитель Семён Маркович. (Давид Маркович Гоцман отдыхает....)


 Я Вас прошу! Давид Маркович, Давид Маркович. Его в сериале Давой называли. Как Вам? Додиком ему положено быть, если на то пошло.

----------


## Чебурген

Не положено быть подполковнику милиции Додиком  :smileflag:  Исключительно Давой  :smileflag:  А учителя школьного, сорри, звали Валерием Марковичем. Но всё равно он давно уехал  :smileflag:

----------


## Koska

> Не положено быть подполковнику милиции Додиком  Исключительно Давой  А учителя школьного, сорри, звали Валерием Марковичем. Но всё равно он давно уехал


 Так его ж близкие так называли. Это то, что я запомнила. А нежность профессии не имеет, это личное...

----------


## nicto

Мери Наумовна;Софья Моисеевна;Белла Львовна;Борис Аркадьевич;Моисей Осипович;Нелли Борисовна,-где Вы теперь....?

----------


## Zhemchug

Сегодня в кулинарии в Таврии мужик такой неухоженный, заросший долго по мобильнику советуется с женой, а потом выдает продавщице: "Дайте мне 200 граммов радости"... 
Оказалось, что "Радость" - это салат... До чего мы дожили?...

----------


## феерический

Я сам очень часто использую выражение "Почём эта радость?" на Привозе, или просто в магазине :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Нет, в том-то и дело, что это - название салата с ценником и пр. Получается, что радость уже взвешивают в граммах...

----------


## Чебурген

> Я сам очень часто использую выражение "Почём эта радость?" на Привозе, или просто в магазине


  На Привозе опытные покупатели *начинают торговаться* со слов: почём это *несчастье*?

----------


## nicto

"разве это бички?-воши"  (все новое-хорошо забытое старое)

----------


## Чебурген

> "разве это бички?-воши"  (все новое-хорошо забытое старое)


 Мадам Стороженко в исполнении Галины Волчек- незабываема  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> Вы имели в виду: "Кисло мне в чубчик" или "кисло мне в борщ"? Так это - крайняя степень безразличия.


 


> нет. Именно в чубчик или в борщ


 


> И шоб закончить с кислой темой. До наших дней дожило только "кисло мне...". А далее - у кого как фантазия подскажет.


  Щас я вас  научу. Дело такое.

Фраза-таки звучит "_кисло мне в чубчик_" и означает "нежелательное действие", т.е. немного-таки рядом с "мне безралично".
Уточню только, что изначально она звучала "_шоб мне было кисло в чубчик?_" со значением "_я это делать не буду_".

Пример: "_Ви хотели меня пойти до Циперовичей вибить ваш долг? А мине кисло у чубчик! Оно мне надо?!_"

*Происхождение.* Все видели, как продают квашеную капусту (и прочие соленья)? В бочках. Когда капуста заканчивается и остается только на дне бочки, то торговке надо перегибаться через край бочки, чтобы достать до дна. Волосы спадают в рассол. Ей становится кисло в чубчик. Вот поэтому она не хочет лезть в бочку. Это нежелательное действие.

----------


## феерический

> На Привозе опытные покупатели *начинают торговаться* со слов: почём это *несчастье*?


 А еще более опытные могут произнести слово "счастье" с таким видом, интонацией и жестом, что у продавца не останется сомнений в неликвидности своего товара)

----------


## Lavio

Всю темку не осилила, надеюсь не повторюсь. Добрые воспоминания детства, этими фразами нас воспитывали родители:
Папа: "Дети, шо за геволт вы тут устроили?" (это слово означало шум, гам и беспорядок);
Мама: "И почему ты такая Лэя?" (ленивая);
И яркий пример одесского мышления от мамы: "Даже не вздумай худеть, ты посчитай сколько в эту фигуру денег вложено".

----------


## inborz

Лея- это не совсем ленивая, это неповоротливая, еле шевелится, распустеха. И опять корень в иврите - усталая.
А геволт - из идиша.

----------


## Чебурген

По ассоциации с "женским" "почему ты такая лэя" вспомнилось "мужское" "ну, ты и шая", ближайший современный синоним- "тормоз"  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> Мама: "И почему ты такая Лэя?" (ленивая)


 Сравнение с принцессой Лэей из Звёздный Войн)

----------


## Zhemchug

> По ассоциации с "женским" "почему ты такая лэя" вспомнилось "мужское" "ну, ты и шая", ближайший современный синоним- "тормоз"


 В этой связи всегда в детстве забавляли номера ленинградских и харьковских машин: ЛЕЯ, ХАЯ. Только вот номера ШАЯ, кажется не было  :smileflag: . 
Хорошая подборка о подобных номерах со смыслом есть в "Чародеях": РВУ, РЖУ, ЛАЮ и пр.

----------


## феерический

Больше всего мне всегда нравились номера Молдавских авто, они там вообще без башни: ARAL, CEKS, ...

----------


## nerazborchivo

очень популярная у них серия ANAL.

----------


## translator

> Сравнение с принцессой Лэей из Звёздный Войн)


 Да, она там явно не поторопится...




> очень популярная у них серия ANAL.


 Видимо, они как бы намекают...

----------


## Яна Александровна

> Это от молодости. Наша интеллигентнейшая учительница русского языка багровела, когда слышала "отсюдова". Но слышала неоднократно...


 А она не слышала коронное "тудой" и "сюдой" ?  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Яна Александровна

Сегодня утром ехала в трамвае, и двое залетных пацанов разговаривали между собой где им выходить на "Преображенке" или На " Пантелеймонке, я не знаю как я не высказалась по этому поводу, терпеть не могу, когда приезжие придумывают кликухи моим любимым улицам и вообще одесским достопремечательностям. Вот, пар выпустила :smileflag: )))

----------


## феерический

А вообще само построение фразы? Слышал однажды "Пойдём на Палладиум", или "На Аркадию идёшь?". А вот тоже меня чуть не вывернуло, казармы в Сабанском переулке - "Он учится на Сабанах". 
Но вообще, различные обозначения згакомых мест есть у всех Одесситов, чего стоит "Соборка", к примеру? А я иногда говорю "Гречка" на Греческую площадь. И таких примеров множество. Но мы так говорим с любовью и уважением. В этом разница.

----------


## Яна Александровна

Соборка-это общепризнанное название, оно как второе родное. Это как Поскот для Поселка Котовского :smileflag: )) А по поводу " На Аркадию" типа как пойдем В концерт :smileflag: )))

----------


## Гидрант

Ой, чтоб я мог объяснить логически, почему мы идем "на Молдованку, Слободку, 10-ую Фонтана", но "в Отраду, Аркадию, Лузановку".... может филолог какой-нибудь заскочит - растолкует  :smileflag: 

По поводу "уменьшительных". Добавлю к законным топонимам старинную "Староконку" и не так давно возникшую "Малину" и присоединюсь к "фе" на "Пантелеймонку", "Преображенку"... а то так мы до Еврейки, Тираспольки и Мясоедовки докатимся.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ой, чтоб я мог объяснить логически, почему мы идем "на Молдованку, Слободку, 10-ую Фонтана", но "в Отраду, Аркадию, Лузановку".... может филолог какой-нибудь заскочит - растолкует 
> 
> По поводу "уменьшительных". Добавлю к законным топонимам старинную "Староконку" и не так давно возникшую "Малину" и присоединюсь к "фе" на "Пантелеймонку", "Преображенку"... а то так мы до Еврейки, Тираспольки и Мясоедовки докатимся.


 Ха! А до Пэрэсы не хотите? Помню туристы спросили:"А где у Вас пэрэсы?". Повбывав бы!

----------


## Maklak

> Ха! А до Пэрэсы не хотите? Помню туристы спросили:"А где у Вас пэрэсы?". Повбывав бы!


 В первом варианте - так пел Бернес!((( ... Но и Молдованка и Пэрэса... Оттуда и пошло!(((

А вообще - дико раздражает - "Ж.Д. Вокзал"!((( А...почувствуйте разницу - "здесь, на углу" и "там, на углу")))

----------


## Moon Cat

> Ха! А до Пэрэсы не хотите? Помню туристы спросили:"А где у Вас пэрэсы?". Повбывав бы!


 помню, как один мой родственник  в 80-х  :smileflag: написал в письме: "Как хочу приехать к вам в Одессу, побывать на Привозе и Пэрэсе, позагорать на пыльных *пляжах* Молдаванки, попробовать вашу знаменитую рыбу с душком!" Мы как про него вспоминаем, так всегда смеемся- ааа!дядя Толя "на пыльных пляжах Молдаванки"



> В первом варианте - так пел Бернес!((( ... Но и Молдованка и Пэрэса... Оттуда и пошло!(((
> 
> А вообще - дико раздражает - *"Ж.Д. Вокзал"*!((( А...почувствуйте разницу - "здесь, на углу" и "там, на углу")))


  ой, вы мине заинтриговали, а как вы называете же дэ вокзал?

----------


## феерический

Боюсь, как бы не "Железнодорожный Вокзал"

----------


## Moon Cat

> Боюсь, как бы не "Железнодорожный Вокзал"


 это ж скока... терпения надо, шоб такое трудное слово сказать 
в бытность, когда я еще ездила на маршрутках, что-то я  ни разу не слышала, чтобы одесситы в переполненной маршрутке, снимая шляпу, с достоинством просили остановить им возле "Железнодорожного Вокзала"

----------


## Maklak

В моё время - называли просто "Вокзал"!))) А вот у всех остальных названия были...с конкретикой - Автовокзал, Морвокзал, Аэропорт, Аэровокзал!)

p.s. Кстати! Никогда не слышали, -* вагон - до вокзала* ?)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> В первом варианте - так пел Бернес!((( ... Но и Молдованка и Пэрэса... Оттуда и пошло!(((
> 
> А вообще - дико раздражает - "Ж.Д. Вокзал"!((( А...почувствуйте разницу - "здесь, на углу" и "там, на углу")))


 Не хотела бы Вас огорчить, но у Бернеса Пересы*П* довольно внятно слышится, сугубо ИМХО. А по поводу неприятия к искажениям любимых с детства слов - присоединяюсь. Аналогично вокзал всегда называли просто вокзалом, как и Универмаг никогда не называли ЦУМом на м*а*сковский манер. Но, как правильно заметил "товарищ" Толстой: теперь уже "все смешалось в доме Облонских". Да и не только в том доме....
И "пройдите уже в вагггон" - довольно часто слышала в 11-м и 12-м трамваях (на письме это "г" и не передашь)....

----------


## Чебурген

> А вообще - дико раздражает - "Ж.Д. Вокзал"!((( А...почувствуйте разницу - "здесь, на углу" и "там, на углу")))


  Вообще-то, как выше писали,"железнодорожный" это не по- одесски как- то  :smileflag:  Иногда даже слово "вокзал" добавлять не надо, просто "же-дэ" и всем усё понятно. Даже многим приезжим (термин "не местные" в Одессе  не модно)  :smileflag: 



> почувствуйте разницу - "здесь, на углу" и "там, на углу"


  Я разницу чувствую лишь в плане ориентации на местности и указании местоположения/направления  :smileflag:

----------


## Яна Александровна

> В моё время - называли просто "Вокзал"!))) А вот у всех остальных названия были...с конкретикой - Автовокзал, Морвокзал, Аэропорт, Аэровокзал!)
> 
> p.s. Кстати! Никогда не слышали, -* вагон - до вокзала* ?)))


 У нас в семье говорят так: ВОКЗАЛ -это если имеется ввиду ж.д, а остальные вокзалы уже по имени :smileflag: )))))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Универмаг никогда не называли ЦУМом на м*а*сковский манер.


  Честно говоря, ещё с детства помню *наш* именно ЦУМ. Но если уже сказали "Универмаг", то это однозначно "он"  :smileflag: 


> Аэровокзал!)
> 
> p.s. Кстати! Никогда не слышали, -* вагон - до вокзала* ?)))


 О! Старое забытое "аэровокзал"  :smileflag:  И за "вагон- до вокзала" слыхали. А ещё чаще "в депо до Пионерской". И даже таблички с этой надписью в троллейбусах были. Одну такую "спионЭрили" и в 7-й политеховской общаге в лифте повесили (в 80-х  :smileflag: )

----------


## Maklak

> *Не хотела бы Вас огорчить*, но у Бернеса Пересы*П* довольно внятно слышится, сугубо ИМХО. А по поводу неприятия к искажениям любимых с детства слов - присоединяюсь. Аналогично вокзал всегда называли просто вокзалом, как и Универмаг никогда не называли ЦУМом на м*а*сковский манер. Но, как правильно заметил "товарищ" Толстой: теперь уже "все смешалось в доме Облонских". Да и не только в том доме....
> И "пройдите уже в вагггон" - довольно часто слышала в 11-м и 12-м трамваях (на письме это "г" и не передашь)....


 Нашли, чем, в смысле - огорчить!))) Я пишу о том, что *слышал сам*!))) Кстати!  Я писал именно о первом варианте!))) Для сравнения - Утёсов, в Весёлых ребятах, тоже совсем не то пел!))) Правда тот, первоначальный вариант я - не слышал!)))

----------


## Maklak

> Вообще-то, как выше писали,"железнодорожный" это не по- одесски как- то  Иногда даже слово "вокзал" добавлять не надо, просто "же-дэ" и всем усё понятно. Даже многим приезжим (термин "не местные" в Одессе  не модно) 
>  Я разницу чувствую лишь в плане* ориентации на местности* и указании местоположения/направления


 Да эт так таксистам говорили))) или до, или после... перекрёстка!)))

----------


## феерический

Давайте вспомним за другое: как часто я слышал от многих, и даже одесситов, - "Куликовое поле". Между прочим, даже от кондукторов в трамваях. Как вам такое название?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Нашли, чем, в смысле - огорчить!))) Я пишу о том, что *слышал сам*!))) Кстати!  Я писал именно о первом варианте!))) Для сравнения - Утёсов, в Весёлых ребятах, тоже совсем не то пел!))) Правда тот, *первоначальный вариант* я - не слышал!)))


 Вы имеете в виду по корову и бугая? Так, думаю, он не дошел до широкого зрителя. Его же переозвучивали еще в процессе создания. Только по губам Утесова можно понять пару слов. Но это "уже совсем другая история"....

----------


## Koska

> Нашли, чем, в смысле - огорчить!))) Я пишу о том, что *слышал сам*!))) Кстати!  Я писал именно о первом варианте!))) Для сравнения - Утёсов, в Весёлых ребятах, тоже совсем не то пел!))) Правда тот, первоначальный вариант я - не слышал!)))


 И что? Мы Бернеса слышали? Нет, Нам Маклак напел

----------


## хвостунов

В автобусном парке пожилой еврей обращается к диспетчеру:
-Фира,ты сышала?Они сказали,что я похож на еврея.Ответ:
-Ой.Скажи им,что это все евреи похожи на тебя.

----------


## Чебурген

Начнём с того, где вы видели еврея- водителя автобуса? .... (Нет, есть конечно исключения  :smileflag: )

----------


## феерический

Сейчас писал деловое письмо и по смыслу вставил слово "муляет". Потом перечитал, задумался. А чем заменить-то? Для меня смысл этого слова очевиден, а вот для получателей? В итоге, перестроил половину письма, чтобы избавиться от этой конструкции, дабы не шокировать партнёров)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Сейчас писал деловое письмо и по смыслу вставил слово "муляет". Потом перечитал, задумался. А чем заменить-то? Для меня смысл этого слова очевиден, а вот для получателей? В итоге, перестроил половину письма, чтобы избавиться от этой конструкции, дабы не шокировать партнёров)))


 А "не представляется возможным" не подходило?)))) Хотя сейчас даже мат из уст властных персон почти никого не шокирует...

----------


## феерический

Нет, тут другое... Немного беспокоит, слегка нервирует, чуть напрягает... Но это тонкая калибровка, нельзя сказать, что вот именно напрягает, беспокоит, нервирует. Для обозначения этой тонкой грани и есть наше слово "муляет".

----------


## Zhemchug

Ага, "учительница русской литературы, впервые прыгнувшая с парашютом, была крайне обескуражена, искренне удивлена, чрезвычайно испугана, но вслух кричала совершенно другие слова..."

----------


## cerubina

> Для обозначения этой тонкой грани и есть наше слово "муляет".


  При всём уважении: 100% украинизм (не "одессизм"), перевод - "натирает" (русс.), или же "шкребёт" (одесс.).

----------


## феерический

> При всём уважении: 100% украинизм (не "одессизм"), перевод - "натирает" (русс.), или же "шкребёт" (одесс.).


 А вы часто слышали это выражение в таком контексте, как я привёл, в иных местах, кроме Одессы?

----------


## Panty

Если мне не изменяет память, а она мне редко изменяет, то слово "муляет" мы здесь разбирали примерно в сентябре-октябре сего года.

----------


## Чебурген

> А вы часто слышали это выражение в таком контексте, как я привёл, в иных местах, кроме Одессы?


  Муля, не нервируй меня! (с) Ф. Раневская.
Мне чего-то кажется, что корни слова "мулять" оттуда  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> позагорать на пыльных *пляжах* Молдаванки


 А что вы хотите? Во всех фильмах Молдаванка находится на берегу моря. Они снимают на Рачкова, а потом показывают сразу Чкаловский пляж. И какое должно сформироваться представление об Одессе? Таки, "кудой в Одессе не пойдешь, всюдою к морю попадешь" — Одесса в кино имеет образ "круглого острова в море".




> А ещё чаще "в депо до Пионерской"


 "В депо на Рачкова" ехал 15-й трамвай с Тираспольской площади. Всё мое детство.




> Немного беспокоит, слегка нервирует, чуть напрягает...


 "Весьма озабочен", "вызывает опасения"...

----------


## Ната-ли

любимая фраза моего дедушки6 "кому какое что?" (перевод: кому какое дело)

----------


## nicto

Холодно в ноги (по-моему,так только в Одессе говорят).Моя приятельница из России, устает меня поправлять,каждый раз приезжая в гости.

----------


## Koska

> Холодно в ноги (по-моему,так только в Одессе говорят).Моя приятельница из России, устает меня поправлять,каждый раз приезжая в гости.


 Хе-хе, за этим и ездит)))

----------


## Пушкин

Мамаша зовет сына:
-Аркаша домой!!!
-Мама я шо замёрз?
- Нет, ты хочешь кушать...

----------


## Виктор Р

Так Вейз Мир! И что? Если если у меня в 103-й школе русский язык преподавала Шрайбер Белла Романовна (А-таки правда),так это мне никак не помешало выучить идиш.

----------


## morozka

> Холодно в ноги (по-моему,так только в Одессе говорят).Моя приятельница из России, устает меня поправлять,каждый раз приезжая в гости.


 Не, не только в Одессе говорят "холодно в ноги". Я с Кишинева, у нас тоже так говорят. Или "холодно в голову".

----------


## Пушкин

> Так Вейз Мир! И что? Если если у меня в 103-й школе русский язык преподавала Шрайбер Белла Романовна (А-таки правда),так это мне никак не помешало выучить идиш.


  О! Зухтав идиш? И где Ви у нас выучили идиш? Я не так шо бы спросить - я так что б учить... Их вэйс?

----------


## Zhemchug

> О! Зухтав идиш? И где Ви у нас выучили идиш? Я не так шо бы спросить - я так что б учить... Их вэйс?


 Чтоб учиться, как говорят, наверное "поезд уже ушел..." Или вы хотите его преподавать?
А шо такое "зухтав", ди вэйст?

----------


## Пушкин

> Чтоб учиться, как говорят, наверное "поезд уже ушел..." Или вы хотите его преподавать?
> А шо такое "зухтав", ди вэйст?


  Учиться никогда не поздно... Так ви говорите на идишь? Вот *Виктор Р* говорит что выучил, а я задаюсь вопросом  -и где?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Учиться никогда не поздно... Так ви говорите на идишь? Вот *Виктор Р* говорит что выучил, а я задаюсь вопросом  -и где?


 Говорить, к сожалению, уже не с кем и учиться не у кого.... А то, что я понимаю и говорю - лишь жалкое подобие того, что когда-то слышала. Любая наука и язык, в том числе, без практики стирается из памяти...

----------


## Чебурген

> Говорить, к сожалению, уже не с кем и учиться не у кого.... А то, что я понимаю и говорю - лишь жалкое подобие того, что когда-то слышала. Любая наука и язык, в том числе, без практики стирается из памяти...


 Вот мы здеся (тута) и собралися за тем, шоб не дать погибнуть Языку нашего Детства, наших Родителей, Бабушек и Дедушек...  :smileflag:

----------


## сашаодесса

Что я вам скажу, так это одно из самых главных сокровищ Одессы - одесский язык)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вот мы здеся (тута) и собралися за тем, шоб не дать погибнуть Языку нашего Детства, наших Родителей, Бабушек и Дедушек...


 Наш домашний курьез. Смотрим в эти дни с мужем по вечерам фильм "Забытый". На идиш забытый - форгесенер (знатоки пусть поправят, если я не права :smileflag: ). Муж идиша не знает. Только так - воспоминания о словечках бабушек-дедушек. Так он меня обычно зовет следующим образом: "Иди уже - твой форгесенер начинается..."

----------


## Nadinia

Идиш - еврейский язык, а в Одессе раньше всевозможными наречиями и жаргонизмами пользовались. Эдакий суржик выходит. Хотя я бабушек на лавочках не всегда понимаю...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Наш домашний курьез. Смотрим в эти дни с мужем по вечерам фильм "Забытый". На идиш забытый - форгесенер (знатоки пусть поправят, если я не права). Муж идиша не знает. Только так - воспоминания о словечках бабушек-дедушек. Так он меня обычно зовет следующим образом: "Иди уже - твой форгесенер начинается..."


 И мой муж выучил красивое слово  :smileflag:  "Ой, иди бикицер, твой Миша Японец начинается!" (Кстати, много вычурно-утрированного там, а О. Школьник говорил в одном из интервью, что почти всё снимали не в Одессе, а в ...Москве (!) )

----------


## inborz

"Бикицер" на идише - покороче, побыстрее, оригинал "бекицур" на иврите -вкратце. 
Почти совсем вышло из употребления в Одессе, а жаль. Вашему мужу - респект!

----------


## Пушкин

А я видел, что в Одессе снимали, да это и по фильму видно - смотрел отрывки сам фильм ещё нет, двор - это павильон. И гиде Ви видели такой подъезд широкий в Одессе)))) - там две биндюги разъедутся...

----------


## Чебурген

Я его не смог смотреть где-то на 10-й минуте 1-й серии из-за "ломаного узбекского"... Уши вяли. Так и лежит на диске закачаный и не зазыреный...

----------


## Zhemchug

У бабушки двор был довольно широкий. Но обычно ворота были закрыты и открывалась только калитка для прохода людей. До войны, по рассказам мамы и бабушки, там площадочники хранили свои площадки (повозки с низкими бортами в основном для перевозки фруктов). Могли ли там разъехаться две биндюги - не знаю. Но одна проезжала спокойно внутрь двора уже на моей памяти в конце 60-х. Очень любопытно было увидеть лошадь прямо своем дворе...




> Я его не смог смотреть где-то на 10-й минуте  1-й серии из-за "ломаного узбекского"... Уши вяли. Так и лежит на диске  закачаный и не зазыреный...


 Наконец-то нашла единомышленника. Тоже не могла его смотреть. А главный герой - ну просто Максим Горький в молодые годы... Одессой там и не пахло. А Гафт вообще "убил". Единственное что поразило - замечательная работа Шиловского.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Я его не смог смотреть где-то на 10-й минуте 1-й серии из-за "ломаного узбекского"... Уши вяли. Так и лежит на диске закачаный и не зазыреный...


 Там Циля очень красивая...и мсье Аверман и Соколовская - одиозная)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Там Циля очень красивая...и мсье Аверман и *Соколовская* - одиозная)))


 Дааа - "Красная шапочка" из Поплавской была явно получше)))

----------


## Пушкин

> У бабушки двор был довольно широкий. Но обычно ворота были закрыты и открывалась только калитка для прохода людей. До войны, по рассказам мамы и бабушки, там площадочники хранили свои площадки (повозки с низкими бортами в основном для перевозки фруктов). Могли ли там разъехаться две биндюги - не знаю. Но одна проезжала спокойно внутрь двора уже на моей памяти в конце 60-х. Очень любопытно было увидеть лошадь прямо своем дворе...


  Уж поверьте в Одессе нет таких подъездов, имею штук 500 снимков одесских двориков сделанных только за это лето - знаю об чем говорю...)))

----------


## Пушкин

…Борис, а ну-ка лезь на антресоли!
Пора, ленивец, ёлку наряжать! 
Ай, хватит кушать супчик из фасоли,
Потом опять устроишь си бемоли…
Ну, кто же ложит ёлку на кровать?!

Вот, в уголок поставь её, красотку,
Сейчас украсим ветки мишурой…
Борис, ты для чего полез в селёдку?!
Нет, всё же лучше ёлочку в серёдку…
Какой ты неуклюжий, Боже ж мой!

Борис, держи!!! Ну вот, опять упала…
Да привяжи ты к стулу, идиёт!..
Ой, шо это шаров у нас так мало?
Я ж целых два недавно покупала…
Ах, ты разбил на прошлый Новый год…

Ну шо за покемон, один убыток!
Вот, ложь под низ с подарками мешок:
Аркаше – новый шарф из чешских ниток,
Тебе, шлемазл, смотри – набор открыток
И мыла земляничного кусок.

Так, шо такое? Где «Спасибо, Роза»?!
Хотел «Плейбой» и марочный коньяк?
Ну, попросил бы дедушку Мороза…
Ой, только вот не надо делать позу -
Обжора, алкоголик и маньяк!..

Ну, вроде всё… Пойду, схожу до Риты,
Ей мандарин в подарок отнесу…
Шоб к моему приходу был побритый
И новым мылом тщательно помытый…
И шоб не вздумал трогать колбасу!

…Проходит час. - Борис, я снова дома!
Тебе от Риты греческий орех,
Приветы передали Миша с Сёмой,
Ой, я у них попробовала рома…
Не поняла, а шо это за смех?

А это кто?.. Снегурочка?! Откуда?!
Ах, адресом ошиблась в темноте…
Ой, шо-то нос знакомый… Здравствуй, Люда…
К Борюне прискакала, барракуда?!
Ща я тебе попорчу декольте! 

А ты молчи, плешивый обольститель!
Ишь, Дон Жуан в заштопанных трусах…
Устроил тут развратную обитель,
Молчи, сказала, гнусный искуситель!
Эротоман  с капустою в усах!

А ну-ка, взад верни открытки с мылом!
Я б лучше Мише с Сёмой отдала…
А шо за стук?.. Ай, мама, я ж забыла!!!
Иду-иду, сейчас открою, милый!
Илья Абрамыч, как же я могла!!!

Ой, весь в сосульках… Шо же вы молчали?!
Борис, ты хоть бы чаю нам принёс…
Шо? Вы с балкона два часа стучали?
Илья Абрамыч… Боже, я в печали…
Знакомься, Боря – это дед Мороз!

Ты ж нынче утром ездил на работу,
А дедушка к соседям заходил…
Но перепутал с пятницей субботу
И не застал соседей отчего-то…
Ну, к нам зашёл, водички попросил…

Шо делал на балконе?.. Боря, шо ты?!
Пойди и съешь от  ревности лимон!
Не дуйся, можешь взять рукою шпроты…
Ай, Люда, не сымайте ваши боты…
Борис, включи гостям магнитофон!

… Илья Абрамыч, Людочка, Борюся,
Ну шо ж, как неродные, мы стоим?
Сейчас в духовку затолкаем гуся…
Ой, я сегодня, кажется, напьюся… 
Борис, не чавкай! Ты неисправим…

…Ой, скоро должен подойти сынулька…
Борис, скажи похабный анекдот…
Илья, у вас на лысине… с..сосулька…
Ой, Л-люся, ты т-такая… с…симпампулька…
Ну шо, нальём ещё? За Н-н-новый год!!!
 (НЕ МОЁ, ПРОСТО НОВОГОДНЕЕ)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Уж поверьте в Одессе нет таких подъездов, имею штук 500 снимков одесских двориков сделанных только за это лето - знаю об чем говорю...)))


 Так я ж не спорю. Просто пишу то, что видела в детстве. Одна лошадь с подводой у нас точно проходила. Детям все кажется несколько бОльшим, чем на самом деле.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так я ж не спорю. Просто пишу то, что видела в детстве. Одна лошадь с подводой у нас точно проходила. Детям все кажется несколько бОльшим, чем на самом деле.


 Мадам Жемчуг, покажите пальцем - кто тут спорит? Я не про одну лошадь , а про две...)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Наконец-то нашла единомышленника. Тоже не могла его смотреть. А главный герой - ну просто Максим Горький в молодые годы... Одессой там и не пахло. А Гафт вообще "убил". Единственное что поразило - замечательная работа Шиловского.


 Да, как не вспомнить старые добрые "Искуство жить в Одессе" и "Биндюжник и Король". Хоть там, не совсем за Моню, а за Беню, но это не важно, там за Одессу!  :smileflag:  А этот сериал, как сказала бы моя бабушка, какой- то рум*и*н сделал  :smileflag:  Она всегда всякую фигню с румынами ассоциировала, наверное отголоски оккупации  :smileflag: 


> там площадочники хранили свои площадки (повозки с низкими бортами в основном для перевозки фруктов). Могли ли там разъехаться две биндюги - не знаю. Но одна проезжала спокойно внутрь двора уже на моей памяти в конце 60-х. Очень любопытно было увидеть лошадь прямо своем дворе...


  А та площадка и биндюг- не одно и то же?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Да, как не вспомнить старые добрые "Искуство жить в Одессе" и "Биндюжник и Король". Хоть там, не совсем за Моню, а за Беню, но это не важно, там за Одессу!  А этот сериал, как сказала бы моя бабушка, какой- то рум*и*н сделал  Она всегда всякую *фигню с румынами ассоциировала*, наверное отголоски оккупации


 Может потому, что по сравнению с немцами, рум*и*ны таки были фигня? Многие, пережившие оккупацию, придерживались такого мнения. От них, например, проще можно было откупиться и т.д. 
Не помню, писала ли, в нашем дворе где-то в 60-е тоже по рассказам моих близких периодически играли своеобразный спектакль. В доме жили семьи двух родных братьев и сестры. Один брат был в войну в гетто и выжил, второй прошел всю войну, сестра пряталась по подвалам. Родители их погибли. По очередному случаю приняв на грудь, брат-фронтовик начинал гоняться по двору за не воевавшим братом со словами: "ты продал родителей". В действительности подробностей никто не знает, но семья была очень состоятельная и им (мужу, жене и двоим детям) удалось как-то откупиться и выжить. 
А моя бабушка называла румын почему-то "веселые нищие". И опять таки уже не спросишь, почему...




> А та площадка и биндюг- не одно и то же?


  Вполне возможно. Тут "что слышу (в смысле слышала) - о том пою"... :smileflag:

----------


## a33

Вот напомнили:
«А румина ласа-ласа, на каруцу — і на каса!»

----------


## Чебурген

Всю фразу не слышал, разве что, о транспортном средстве "каруца"  :smileflag:

----------


## a33

Румин - не глупый,на телегу и домой..как-то так  :smileflag: 
Мамина сестра, во время оккупации, некоторое время работала в магазинчике,который открыл предприимчивый румын:разливала в стеклянные флаконы французские духи из больших бутылей.Так как Китай тогда ещё не торговал с нами,возможно духи были из Франции

----------


## Чебурген

> Мамина сестра, во время оккупации, некоторое время работала в магазинчике,который открыл предприимчивый румын:разливала в стеклянные флаконы французские духи из больших бутылей.Так как Китай тогда ещё не торговал с нами,возможно духи были из Франции


 История повторяется дважды, первый раз в виде трагедии, второй-в виде фарса (с)
 Это я про духи "на разлив"
Кстати, помните сериал "Белеет парус одинокий" (соответственно одноимённую книгу)? Там в последней части, "Катакомбы", был магазинчик "Жорж Безенчук" (наш человек "под прикрытием"  :smileflag: )... Чем- то напомнило  :smileflag:  Там был ещё один такой эпизодический румынский "домнуле", с его векселями  :smileflag:

----------


## a33

> История повторяется дважды, первый раз в виде трагедии, второй-в виде фарса (с)
>  Это я про духи "на разлив"


 Чебурген  :smileflag: 
Сорри,не помню,может уже писала такое,тетя так много лет вспоминала эту работу и духами не пользовалась

----------


## cerubina

> Вот напомнили:
> «А румина ласа-ласа, на каруцу — і на каса!»


  "Муссолини дал приказ: всем румынам - на Кавказ,
  А румыны :"аса, аса, на каруцы и а каса"
(может, и "паса", а я тАк слышала) Песенка такая была. А ещё папа говорил:"румыны - халамидники! Носили корсеты и усы красили"

----------


## mlch

> Всю фразу не слышал, разве что, о транспортном средстве "каруца"


 "Антонеску дал приказ: Всем румынам - на Кавказ!
А румыны: ласа-ласа, на каруцу — и на каса!"
Так я, по крайней мере, от отца слышал и запомнил.

----------


## Osher

Кто знает где находится Юпица?? и откуда это  вообще??? (мне говорит бабушка, ты что с Юп(п)ицы приехала?? когда я спрашиваю где находится (очевидный для неё, но не для меня объект!),  и ещё что это за тема с "графпатоцким"??? (когда мне было лет 6 я думала это одно слово),  и только пару лет назад выяснила, что оказывается Граф Потоцкий являлся польским магнатом и политиком. А вам бабушка/дедушка не говорили: ты что! "графпатоцкого" дочька/сын???  
На мои вопросы она мне отвечает чтобы я ей не крутила эир, на этом дискуссия заканчивается. Да! и при чем здесь вообще Фейга??? Фраза: Да щас! когда у Фейги встанет!!!! (может есть история свзянная с Фейгой о которой я не знаю??  и  "на вытришки" это как???? (желательна точная дифиниция). Спасибо за ответы!!!

----------


## Чебурген

> и ещё что это за тема с "графпатоцким"??? (когда мне было лет 6 я думала это одно слово),  и только пару лет назад выяснила, что оказывается Граф Потоцкий являлся польским магнатом и политиком.


  Так, по памяти, не "гугля", "графпатоцкое" имение- это здание художественного музея на Софиевской  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> и  "на вытришки" это как???? (желательна точная дифиниция).


 На вытришки - очень на трошечки (совсем на немного)  :smileflag:

----------


## Ната-ли

> Да! и при чем здесь вообще Фейга??? Фраза: Да щас! когда у Фейги встанет!!!! (может есть история свзянная с Фейгой о которой я не знаю??   Спасибо за ответы!!!


  :smileflag:  может быть "фейгеле" ? Вообще то если дословно переводить с идиша то это маленькая птичка (птичка-не величка), но так называют и гомосексуалистов  :smileflag:  еще фейгеле это интимное слово приминимо для внутриеврейских сплетен "особенно, когда их могут услышать"

----------


## Пушкин

> может быть "фейгеле" ? Вообще то если дословно переводить с идиша то это маленькая птичка (птичка-не величка), но так называют и гомосексуалистов  еще фейгеле это интимное слово приминимо для внутриеврейских сплетен "особенно, когда их могут услышать"


  Сорри такой чуши не когда не слышал,в гугле можно много ерунды найти, так понимаю что это было первым что попалось по запросу: "Фейгалэ?http://otvet.mail.ru/question/41346885/.
 Фэйгалэ  - это птичка. " Фэйга, фэйгалэ  - птичка, птах" И ещё Фэйга и фэйгалэ - это имена женские, по русски Фаина, более никакой интерпретации и домыслов эти слова за собой не несут...

----------


## Ната-ли

> Сорри такой чуши не когда не слышал,в гугле можно много ерунды найти, так понимаю что это было первым что попалось по запросу: "Фейгалэ?http://otvet.mail.ru/question/41346885/.
>  Фэйгалэ  - это птичка. " Фэйга, фэйгалэ  - птичка, птах" И ещё Фэйга и фэйгалэ - это имена женские, по русски Фаина, более никакой интерпретации и домыслов эти слова за собой не несут...


 по поводу гугля - не судите всех по себе )) взято из книг МИХАЭЛЯ ДОРФМАНА (гуглите )

----------


## Пушкин

> по поводу гугля - не судите всех по себе )) взято из книг МИХАЭЛЯ ДОРФМАНА (гуглите )


  Ссылку на книгу  и на его слова, в студию плиз...

----------


## Пушкин

_Поздравляю всех с Наступающим Новым Годом!!!
И Желаю - хронического здоровья, прогрессирующего счастья, рецидивирующего успеха, гипертонической зарплаты, и вечно беременного кошелька без угрозы выкидыша!_

----------


## Ната-ли

> Ссылку на книгу  и на его слова, в студию плиз...


 


> Гомосексуалист по-еврейски называется нежным словом фейгл, фейгеле – маленькая птичка. Хотя раввины пользуются еще талмудическим тума, означающим там гермафродита, для которого непонятно, какие господние заветы-мицвот ему исполнять – те, что для мужчин, или те, что для женщин. Хотя во всех доступных мне источниках, гомосексуальный фейгел считается американским изобретениям, я слышал его в этом значении от 90-летнего Уналэ, одесского вора в законе, доживавшего свой век в одном из домов для престарелых на юге Израиля. Уналэ помнил еще Мишку Япончика и выражался на сочном идише одесских биндюжников, которых у нас знают лишь по очень причесанной литературной версии, созданной Бабелем.


 Рассказы о еврейском языке с отступлениями (Михаил Борисович Дорфман он же Михаэ́ль До́рфман)

----------


## Чебурген

*Буду краток. Шоб ви мине все были здоровы в будущем году на сто лет упирод!*

----------


## Amon_RA

Всех с наступающим Новым Годом!

Про "на каруцу и а каса" я уже тут писал. Приятно, что не один я этот стишок помню.
Насчет фейги у меня тут же возникла ассоциация с птицей, которую тут и озвучили. )))

----------


## Чебурген

> Всех с наступающим Новым Годом!
> 
> Про "на каруцу и а каса" я уже тут писал. Приятно, что не один я этот стишок помню.
> Насчет фейги у меня тут же возникла ассоциация с птицей, которую тут и озвучили. )))


 Спасибо, взаимно  :smileflag: 
 Мне вспомнилась песня Шуфутинского про еврейского портного. "Я себе пою, я себе крою..." (с)  :smileflag:  Там в одном из куплетов было: девочка моя, фейгеле моя...

----------


## Ната-ли

> Мне вспомнилась песня Шуфутинского про еврейского портного. "Я себе пою, я себе крою..." (с)  Там в одном из куплетов было: девочка моя, фейгеле моя...


  ну у русского слова "петух" тоже несколько значений ) я думаю что в контексте фразы 


> Да щас! когда у Фейги встанет!!!!


  вряд ли речь идет о птичке  но все может быть... В моем детстве я такой фразы не слышала

*Всех с Новым годом! Пусть 2012 принесет всем удачу, здоровье и счастье*

----------


## OMF

Ну и от меня новогодный тост:
Чтобы елось и пилось,
Чтоб хотелось и моглось,
Чтобы всюду и везде
Было с кем и было где!

Л'хайм, бояре!! Вздрогнули, поехали!

Ну и тост №7 "За нее! За удачу!"

----------


## Zhemchug

С Новым Годом завсегдатаев темы и случайных посетителей!!!!

Очень люблю тост: "Пусть лучшее в Вашем прошлом будет худшим в Вашем будущем!!!"
И еще один: "Давайте выпьем за удачу потому, что все пассажиры "Титаника" были в принципе здоровы!!!"

Всем еще раз всего наилучшего и хорошей памяти, чтобы побольше вспоминать и поближе к оригиналу трактовать одесских штучек!!!
С Новым Годом!!!

----------


## Osher

речь не идет о фейгале! 100 % здесь видимо что-то иное, а что по поводу Юппицы??? есть идеи???

----------


## Amon_RA

на днях услышал привычную фразу "токо папы с мамой не хватает" и подумал, что она кажется имеет отношение к этой теме форума?

----------


## Чебурген

> И еще один: "Давайте выпьем за удачу потому, что все пассажиры "Титаника" были в принципе здоровы!!!"


  А мне нравится: "Титаник" построили про*фф*есионалы, а Ноев ковчег- дилетант..."  :smileflag: 



> на днях услышал привычную фразу "токо папы с мамой не хватает" и подумал, что она кажется имеет отношение к этой теме форума?


 Когда бабушка наливала папе полную тарелку борща "с верхом", он говорил: Людмила Павловна, тут только вас ещё сверху не хватало  :smileflag: 
С Наступающим!  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Всех с наступившим Новым годм! :smileflag:  Чтоб вам усё було и ...ничего за это не было.

----------


## RBG

> Кто знает где находится Юпица?? и откуда это  вообще??? (мне говорит бабушка, ты что с Юп(п)ицы приехала?? когда я спрашиваю где находится (очевидный для неё, но не для меня объект!),  и ещё что это за тема с "графпатоцким"??? (когда мне было лет 6 я думала это одно слово),  и только пару лет назад выяснила, что оказывается Граф Потоцкий являлся польским магнатом и политиком. А вам бабушка/дедушка не говорили: ты что! "графпатоцкого" дочька/сын???  
> На мои вопросы она мне отвечает чтобы я ей не крутила эир, на этом дискуссия заканчивается. Да! и при чем здесь вообще Фейга??? Фраза: Да щас! когда у Фейги встанет!!!! (может есть история свзянная с Фейгой о которой я не знаю??  и  "на вытришки" это как???? (желательна точная дифиниция). Спасибо за ответы!!!


  Подозреваю, что у Фейги (женщины) встанет тогда же, когда рак на горе свистнет. Очевидно, это синонимичные фразеологизмы. Юпица, возможно, Юпитер, а с графпотоцки уже определились.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А мне нравится: "Титаник" построили про*фф*есионалы, а Ноев ковчег- дилетант..." 
> Когда бабушка наливала папе *полную тарелку борща "с верхом",* он говорил: Людмила Павловна, тут только вас ещё сверху не хватало 
> С Наступающим!


 Не знаю, насколько одесское, но мы привыкли говорить на полный стакан любой жидкости: "с горочкой"... В смысле: "Тебе полный налить, с горочкой?" 

Всех еще раз с наступившим 2012!!!

----------


## Amon_RA

Так фраза одесская или нет?

----------


## Zhemchug

Если учесть, что мы оба - коренные одесситы, как минимум, в третьем поколении и уже лет 20 так говорим, - то уже таки да...
Между прочим, как-то заинтересовала ссылка на каком-то сайте по поиску своих корней. И по этой ссылке я нашла сведения об одном из старых одесских захоронений 1853 года. Фамилия у человека составляла фамилии моих дедушки и бабушки через дефис. Хотя дед - коренной петербуржец и в Одессе до встречи с бабушкой никогда не бывал. Но после войны никакими уговорами его не смогли оставить в Берлине на довольно высокой административной должности. Так он стремился вернуться в Одессу. А в Питере больше не был ни разу в жизни... Вот такая история.

----------


## Киров

> Так фраза одесская или нет?


 Шо за вопрос,Вы не знаете,в мире все одесское,начиная от американских актеров и заканчивая фаршированой рыбой.

----------


## Ecet

Очень люблю фразу, однажды сказанную мне моей мамой: "Что ты здесь ходишь таким тоном". И пусть она не так распространена, как цитируемые тут, но она была сказана одесситкой, в сердцах и отдуши, поэтому считаю ее достойной этой темы.

----------


## Чечако

Моя бабушка говорила: "Перевелась на Ицикову сучку". Это означало, что человек похудел. Интересно было бы узнать, кто такой Ицик, и почему его сучка стала эталоном худобы.

----------


## Ната-ли

Я это отлично помню  :smileflag:  А Вы? 



> У нас во дворах и в семьях считалось нормальным бесконечно готовить. Много. Вкусно. Для всех, и чтоб осталось. Детей было положено «пичкать», чтоб они нам были здоровы. Дети в Одессе, если они до года весят меньше хорошо набитого чемодана, считаются смертельно больными. И их, соответственно, пичкают. А они, само собой, не едят. Дети в Одессе моего детства не ели поголовно все. И почти все болели ацетоном (в других городах эта болезнь никому не известна). Детей принято было кормить черной икрой, говяжьей печенкой, гранатами, яйцами всмятку и клубникой. Еще, конечно, все ели «с базара» - базарное масло, базарный «твиражок», базарную сметанку. И вот, когда бабушка запихнет в вас с утра два яичка, бутербродик с икрой и базарным масличком слоем в палец, и «мысочку» клубнички (не съешь – гулять не пойдешь!), а вам четыре года – и вы не будете рвать? И у вас не будет ацетона? Хочу это видеть. На обед в ребенка заталкивали: зеленый борщик с базарной сметанкой и яичком, биточки из тюлечки, шмат штруделя с маком и черносливом, и «фрукту» на закуску. В полдник мы все шли домой «крутить гогИль-могИль», это еще та песня, я вам скажу. В нормальный одесский гоголь-моголь идет три-четыре желточка, шмат базарного масла, сахар и какао. Дальше – крутите черенком ложки по граненому стакану (надо, чтобы грани были внутри), пока не разотрете в пену. Потом запихиваете это в ребенка. Иначе он умрет от голода, вы помните?  После еды ребенка надо уложить, «чтоб жирок завязался»… лежишь, как идиот, спать не хочется, смотришь в потолок – там скачут солнечные зайчики, проскочившие через виноградные листья…тихо стучится в стекло оса…постукивает нож о край тарелки…бабушка под окном режет арбуз (ребенок проснется, захочет что-то скушать) – и напряженно-расслабленно ждешь первого крика первого выпущенного во двор ребенка, как стартовый сигнал: Можно! Вскакиваешь и выползаешь на порог, делая вид, что проснулся…

----------


## NataDix

Этот гогИль-могИль,я вам так скажу,мне всю жизнь испортил)) Бабушка моя превратила за 2 месяца нормального ребенка в "хорошо набитый чемодан")))

----------


## Киров

И у нас культивировался гогаль-могаль,а к нему шел анекдот:"Раненный солдатик стонет -сестра,покрути яйца...не те гогаль-могаль"

----------


## Zhemchug

А у нас чисто одесские выражения чаще всего выдает уже внучка. Вчера слышу, что дочка пытается мне что-то сказать через комнату и говорю малой:
-- Юлечка, скажи маме, что я ее не слышу.
-- Мамаааа, шо ты хочешь от бабушки?

Такой себе перевод с общечеловеческого на одесский)))). Причем любопытно, что мы с мужем - стали старшими в семье еще до рождения внучки. И больше помним одесский язык, чем говорим на нем.

----------


## Чебурген

> Такой себе перевод с общечеловеческого на одесский)))). Причем любопытно, что мы с мужем - стали старшими в семье еще до рождения внучки. И больше помним одесский язык, чем говорим на нем.


  Это Гены. Наши одесские Гены. С полной ответственностью, как Чебур*ген*, заявляю  :smileflag:  Шум моря, запах акации, колорит одесских двориков... Это никакой "застройкой склонов", и ТЦ "Европа" посреди Дерибабушки и "скока денег" вместо "почём" не искоренишь...

----------


## Чебурген

Мы с дитём 9,5 лет тут игрались, дурака валяли, щекотались, в прятки играли (отдельная песня, я лет 35 "в процессе" сбросил  :smileflag: ) , и она вдруг захныкала: покатай меня на себе. А я возьми да на автопилоте и ляпни: ты уже такая дылда, мне тяжело тебя на каркосах катать! Меня не поняли....  :smileflag:  (Слово "каркосы" и его вариации тут уже обсуждалось  :smileflag: )

----------


## Panty

> Этот гогИль-могИль,я вам так скажу,мне всю жизнь испортил)) Бабушка моя превратила за 2 месяца нормального ребенка в "хорошо набитый чемодан")))


 А я обожала гоголь-моголь, при этом была тощая и в меня всеми способами пытались впихнуть еще и ненавистный рибий жир...гадость редкостная, а творожок с сахером и желточком, щедро политый домашней сметаной...надолго отбил охоту от этого блюда :smileflag: ))) Все попытки превратить меня в "набитый чемодан" или в куклу с румяными щечками оставались безуспешными :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Никогда не забуду ощущения в возрасте лет 4-5. Творог, в отличии от многих здесь отписавшихся, любила и люблю. Но как-то захотелось спрятаться от любящих родственников и намазать его себе на лицо. Отмывали меня всем миром с охами, вздохами и непременным вэйз мир-ом. Кожу стянуло так, что до сих пор помню. Больше так не делала...

----------


## Off line

> Здесь всегда говорят ОдЕсса, а не ОдЭсса


 Вот шо я вам скажу,хотите верте,хотите нет!Моё бурное детство прошло на слободке,в соседнем доме жила семья Лагода,дом строил ещё ихний прадед, о чём до сих пор свидетельствует мраморная табличка"ДОМЪ ЛАГОДА"именно так-с твёрдым знаком.Так что упрекнуть главу того семейства которое жило там в 60-е годы моего детства в том ,что он не коренной одЭссит невозможно.А именно так он и говорил всю жизнь:одЭссит,одЭколон и т.п.Если вы всё таки не верите-прогуляйтесь до слободки,тот дом, слава Богу,стоит на своём месте,Латвийский спуск№1 и мраморная табличка на его груди сохранилась.Правда дяди Димы Лагода уже давно нет на свете,пусть земля ему будет пухом,а вот его дочь там таки живёт.Так если вы постучитесь и рискнёте задать ей пару вопросов,я уверен-услышите много нового для себя.Прежде всего то,что разговаривать точно так как написано никогда не было свойственно одЭсситам!

----------


## Off line

> Кто знает где находится Юпица?? и откуда это  вообще??? (мне говорит бабушка, ты что с Юп(п)ицы приехала?? когда я спрашиваю где находится (очевидный для неё, но не для меня объект!),  и ещё что это за тема с "графпатоцким"??? (когда мне было лет 6 я думала это одно слово),  и только пару лет назад выяснила, что оказывается Граф Потоцкий являлся польским магнатом и политиком. А вам бабушка/дедушка не говорили: ты что! "графпатоцкого" дочька/сын???  
> На мои вопросы она мне отвечает чтобы я ей не крутила эир, на этом дискуссия заканчивается. Да! и при чем здесь вообще Фейга??? Фраза: Да щас! когда у Фейги встанет!!!! (может есть история свзянная с Фейгой о которой я не знаю??  и  "на вытришки" это как???? (желательна точная дифиниция). Спасибо за ответы!!!


  По поводу Юпицы ничего не скажу,не бывал!Но на сколько я понимаю фейга это полужаргонное обозначение женского органа,так что дожидаться "когда у фейги встанет"действительно зря тратить время.

----------


## феерический

Этот холливар никогда не закончится. Обычное "Э" отличается от нашего родного одесского "э" очень ощутимо, но это нельзя передать буквами на форуме, это надо слышать, впитать с детства, это действительно передается с генами.

----------


## Киров

Слободка всегда была очагом "украинизма" в Одессе,поэтому там говорили на суржике,а на этом языке в слове Одесса присуствовала "Э".Вроде ерунда,но из-за этого  Э в одну секунду создавалось представление о человеке.Опять повторюсь,глупость конечно),но оно(представление) было негативное.

----------


## Ричар

Так как говорят в кине про Мишку Япончика я думаю не говорили,  похоже но не так.

----------


## феерический

Современные кины про Одессу никоим образом не могут дать не то что представление, даже намёка на наш язык. Обидно, ведь всё СНГ учится по этим картинам и потом считают, что они что-то знают за Одессу. И в этой теме раз в квартал появляется человек, цитирующий Ликвидацию или вот Мишку...

----------


## Киров

Признаюсь,из-за этого ложно одесского"языка" я толком не смотрел Ликвидацию,а про Мойшу с первой минуты переключился-режет слух фальш...

----------


## Zhemchug

Кто-то из актеров "кина" при Мишку сказал на первом российском канале, что они для съемок учились говорить по книге Смирнова. Мол, такая есть специальная книга, где изложен весь одесский язык.... 
Абыдна...

----------


## Чебурген

> Посмотри фильм "Жажда".


 Новый 4-х серийный? Да, там одесский" ещё более горбатый, чем в "Мишке Японце". Но в "Жажде" хоть постановка лучше и сюжет. ИМХО.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Так как говорят в кине про Мишку Япончика я думаю не говорили,  похоже но не так.


 это "кино"- такая редкая (даже жидкая) дрянь, что меня хватило на два раза по 15 секунд его посмотреть. Стало неловко за режиссера, автора сценария и актеров. А главное, обидно, что это всё СНГ смотрит и (особенно молодое поколение) складывает свое неадекватное мнение о Городе и его людях.
 В "Ликвидации", несмотря на большие косяки, хоть игра актеров блестящая.

----------


## Zhemchug

> это "кино"- такая редкая (даже жидкая) дрянь, что меня хватило на два раза по 15 секунд его посмотреть. *Стало неловко за режиссера, автора сценария и актеров*. А главное, обидно, что это всё СНГ смотрит и (особенно молодое поколение) складывает свое неадекватное мнение о Городе и его людях.
>  В "Ликвидации", несмотря на большие косяки, хоть игра актеров блестящая.


 Интересно, что им неловко не бывает. Первый канал с таким восторгом рекламирует свою продукцию, аж зло берет. Вспоминается старое советское: "хороший продукт в рекламе не нуждается..." И это таки да правда. Как начинают восхвалять, - точно понимаю, что смотреть не буду. ЖПМЯ, очевидно, полагался на успех песен сестер Бери. Но получилось: мухи - отдельно, котлеты - отдельно. Песни смотрятся, как концертные номера, практически не связанные с сюжетом. Не более того. Но сделать Римму Маркову еврейской бандершей при всем моем к ней уважении... Это же не "дозор" какой-нибудь....

----------


## КИКА

Так возьмите денег, и снимайте фильмы за Настоящую Одессу.  И Ликвидация и про Японца - лишь художественная интерпретация. Читаешь  эту "Тему"- сердце то радуется , то сжимается. Очень ревнивый народ до своей истории (при чём каждый до своей).  К чему все эти  негативы. И Ваши тапки-мимо меня.

----------


## RAMZY

а я даже фильм и не пыталась смотреть....хватило анонс послушать....но зато крепко переругалась с некоторыми товарищами....как можно объяснить человеку,родившемуся и выросшему в казахском ауле,жившему в Грузии ,что в Одессе так не говорили....
  Это как русский заграницей-думает,если он будет говорить на ломанном русском-его все поймут...вьт я и здесь нашла такое сравнение-ломанный одесский....

----------


## КИКА

Та поверьте, не одесситам, абсолютно,  всё-равно, как Вы  Борщ наливаете или насыпаете. Это Вам кажется, что всем до Вас есть дело.  Меня совсем не волнует, в Парадную Питерцы заходят или в Подъезд. Такая надуманная тема . Не переживайте Вы за СНГ,  они Одессу по Карцеву знают, за него -то Вам хоть не стыдно? Или тоже много несогласных с тонкостями. Все  Мы жители планеты Земля.

----------


## Alexandr

> Так возьмите денег, и снимайте фильмы за Настоящую Одессу.


 Дайте.  :smileflag:  Сниму.  :smileflag:

----------


## КИКА

> Дайте.  Сниму.


 


— Кто такой настоящий одессит? Самый остроумный и обаятельный человек в мире. Он никогда, никому ничего не должен. Он никогда и никуда не спешит. Он, как кошка, которая гуляет сама по себе. Он всегда оказывается в центре любых мировых событий. Он не жлоб и бескорыстно готов подарить все, что не имеет отношения к материальным ценностям, а именно: шутку, пожелание, совет.

Борис БАРСКИЙ, комик-труппа «Маски-шоу»

----------


## Amon_RA

> Так возьмите денег, и снимайте фильмы за Настоящую Одессу.  И Ликвидация и про Японца - лишь художественная интерпретация. Читаешь  эту "Тему"- сердце то радуется , то сжимается. Очень ревнивый народ до своей истории (при чём каждый до своей).  К чему все эти  негативы. И Ваши тапки-мимо меня.


 Щас! Я начну снимать тапки и, как йолд, кидаться во всех подряд, шоб потом мне было холодно в ноги.

А что касается кино... 
Ну, к примеру, выступает в Москве ПетросЬян. И что? Есть такие, кому это нравится. Ну, должны быть, как минимум. 
Или, там, Басков поёт, скажем. Зал же не пустой.

Так что мне теперь? Поехать на Седьмой и купить контейнер тапок, шоб по залу раскидывать? Или взять кредит в банке, чтоб нанять им Хосе Каррераса?

Не стоит этого делать? Правильно. Потому что мне нет дела до того, что этих странных людей развлекает.
Но если там есть нормальные люди с хорошим вкусом, то им тоже будет стыдно и они, возможно, не станут молчать.
Что мы и делаем. 

Тема здесь такая про то, что мы помним об Одессе и хотим сохранить. Кому это не интересно, может не вникать.

----------


## Black_Shef

> или вот Мишку...


 Уж не знаю как Вы, но поколение шестидесятилетних, во всяком случае, среди моих знакомых, посмотрев того же "Мишку...." высказались в том смысле, что : "Наконец-то увидели и услышали по-настоящему весь колорит (разговор, кулинарию, отношение друг с другом) Одессы. Вспомнили свое детство, дворы, взаимоотношение друг с другом. Вспомнили свое детство".

----------


## КИКА

> Щас! Я начну снимать тапки и, как йолд, кидаться во всех подряд, шоб потом мне было холодно в ноги.
> 
> А что касается кино... 
> Ну, к примеру, выступает в Москве ПетросЬян. И что? Есть такие, кому это нравится. Ну, должны быть, как минимум. 
> Или, там, Басков поёт, скажем. Зал же не пустой.
> 
> Так что мне теперь? Поехать на Седьмой и купить контейнер тапок, шоб по залу раскидывать? Или взять кредит в банке, чтоб нанять им Хосе Каррераса?
> 
> Не стоит этого делать? Правильно. Потому что мне нет дела до того, что этих странных людей развлекает.
> ...


 Та я Вам благодарна, в любом из случаев. "Тапок" получился, такой интеллигентный и со вкусом. Имейте себе своё мнение, а у нас своё имеется. Иначе не интересно было бы  обсуждать. Када всем одинаково нравится-это  ж не Одесса, это- партсобрание.

----------


## Panty

Наконец-то забурлило снова в нашей коммунальной квартире, то бишь теме. :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

> Наконец-то забурлило снова в нашей коммунальной квартире, то бишь теме.


 Да, главное, чтоб сковородкой не зацепили

----------


## Panty

> Да, главное, чтоб сковородкой не зацепили


 А Вы тарелки держите на готове, может и Вам котлэтка куриная перепадёт.

----------


## mlch

> И Ликвидация и про Японца - лишь художественная интерпретация.


 Так беда то в том, что большинство народонаселения по прежнему не понимает, что бежду художественным призведением и реальной историей - дистанция огромного размера. 
И если одесситы (ну, по крайней мере - некоторая их часть) знают или догадываются, что все было совсем наоборот, то почти все остальные принимают то что им показали за истину в последней инстанции. 
И как это изменить не знает никто, наверное.

----------


## Amon_RA

Ну мы же смотрим исторические фильмы про королей там всяких и думаем, что так они и жили. И не задумываемся, что реально у них в замках даже туалетов не было))))
Или, к примеру старец Никон писал там всякую лабуду про раннюю русскую историю. И мы на это опираемся, в школе учим. Думаем, что княжеской цензуры не было в то время.
Так что, через сто лет по книжкам самого старца ВалериЙя СмирноГо в Сорбонне будут изучать Одессу 20 века и илюстрировать фильмами про Япончика. Может, даже диссертации защищать.
Хотя, нет. Через сто лет уже не будет Сорбонны. Будет только Шанхайский государственный университет и его филиалы на Луне.

----------


## Nadinia

В тему:
- Абрам, не пойму, почему все кричат: «Паваротти - талант! Ах, какой голос!» Он же фальшивит и картавит. 
- А ты что, был на его концерте? 
- Да, нет, мне вчера Моня напел.

----------


## Black_Shef

Только что услышал

_Не дрожи мне диван, пружины лопнут_

----------


## Пушкин

Доказательство того что православные христиане произошли от одесских евреев... :smileflag: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnNWkkZe1F0

----------


## феерический

> Уж не знаю как Вы, но поколение шестидесятилетних, во всяком случае, среди моих знакомых, посмотрев того же "Мишку...." высказались в том смысле, что : "Наконец-то увидели и услышали по-настоящему весь колорит (разговор, кулинарию, отношение друг с другом) Одессы. Вспомнили свое детство, дворы, взаимоотношение друг с другом. Вспомнили свое детство".


 На вкус и на цвет - все фломастеры разные. 
Вейзмир! Кому-то и "Голые и Смешные" тоже Одесса. С сожалением констатирую, что Одесса превращается в бренд, тенденцию, способствующую успеху любого г-мна, с ней связанного. С одной стороны приятно, популяризация моего города, но вот с другой... Ведь скоро приестся, опопсеет, люди начнут разбираться и случится обратный пиар. А я буду цитировать бессмертные строчки, сами знаете откуда, и очищать этим всю пыль, покрывшую имя нашего славного города:



> Я нанял дачную комнатку на одном из бесчисленных одесских Фонтанов. У моих окон росла акация, ее ветви лезли в открытые окна, и ее белые цветы, похожие на белых мотыльков, сомкнувших поднятые крылья, сыпались ко мне на пол, на кровать и в чай. Когда я обосновался на даче, весенняя эпидемия была уже в полном разгаре. По вечерам на станцию трамвая выплывало все местное молодое население. Юноши и девицы ходили друг к другу навстречу целыми сплошными, тесными массами, подобно рыбе во время метания икры. И все смеялись, и ворковали, и грызли подсолнухи. Над вечерней толпой стоял оплошной треск семечек и любовный, бессмысленный говор, подобный болботанию тетеревов на токовище. И акация, акация, акация... Тут-то я и захватил мою болезнь, постигшую меня в самой тяжелой форме.


 Вот вам дворики, отношения, говор и колорит в чистом виде.

----------


## Zhemchug

> На вкус и на цвет - все фломастеры разные. 
> Вейзмир! Кому-то и "Голые и Смешные" тоже Одесса. С сожалением констатирую, что *Одесса превращается в бренд*, тенденцию, способствующую успеху любого г-мна, с ней связанного. С одной стороны приятно, популяризация моего города, но вот с другой... Ведь скоро приестся, опопсеет, люди начнут разбираться и случится обратный пиар. А я буду цитировать бессмертные строчки, сами знаете откуда, и очищать этим всю пыль, покрывшую имя нашего славного города...


 100%. Только за последне время появилось не меньше 5 фильмов якобы об Одессе. Чернуха, новые русские и политика то ли приелись, то ли снова не обо всем стало можно говорить в России... По любому в этих фильмах российские деньги и российские актеры. Значит и реалии свои они учитывают в выборе тем. А тут - как бы непаханное поле. И многим кажется, что стОит безграмотно высказаться, кое-где предлоги поменять, заржать по делу и бэз... И готов фильм "за Одэсу".
А призывов перестать обсуждать эти вопросы я просто не понимаю. Присутствие в этой теме никому не навязывают. Большинство из нас, я думаю, не пытаются указывать жителям других городов, как им относиться к своей малой родине и к тому, что в них происходит.

----------


## Ричар

> Признаюсь,из-за этого ложно одесского"языка" я толком не смотрел Ликвидацию,а про Мойшу с первой минуты переключился-режет слух фальш...


 Хорошо что там хотя бы  не было Клары Новиковой.Она внесла свою лепту в искажении Одесской действительности.Ликвидация сюжет интересен, но мова....

----------


## NataDix

У меня возле работы еврейское кафе,туда ходят как молодые,так и  старенькие евреи. Так говор у них точно ,как в Ликвидации и Мойше. А зашли к нам парочка стареньких одесситов,такой же говор. Так что не знаю,почему режет слух в фильме)

----------


## Пушкин

> На вкус и на цвет - все фломастеры разные. 
> Вейзмир! Кому-то и "Голые и Смешные" тоже Одесса. С сожалением констатирую, что Одесса превращается в бренд, тенденцию, способствующую успеху любого г-мна, с ней связанного. С одной стороны приятно, популяризация моего города, но вот с другой... Ведь скоро приестся, опопсеет, люди начнут разбираться и случится обратный пиар. А я буду цитировать бессмертные строчки, сами знаете откуда, и очищать этим всю пыль, покрывшую имя нашего славного города:
> 
> Вот вам дворики, отношения, говор и колорит в чистом виде.


  Полностью согласен.

----------


## Зяма

> это "кино"- такая редкая (даже жидкая) дрянь, что меня хватило на два раза по 15 секунд его посмотреть. Стало неловко за режиссера, автора сценария и актеров. А главное, обидно, что это всё СНГ смотрит и (особенно молодое поколение) складывает свое неадекватное мнение о Городе и его людях.
>  В "Ликвидации", несмотря на большие косяки, хоть игра актеров блестящая.


 Вы ошибаетесь, его посмотрела вся Америка и Европа.  
Можно много говорить за одесский язык, но очевидно, что это язык евреев, пытавшихся говорить на русском языке, со всеми свойственными интонациями еврейского языка.
Повторить тот язык невозможно, тем более русским актерам, это как, если наши играют англичан. Смешно.  Кроме языка в фильме про "Мишку" прозвучала тема любви, тема красного террора, есть аналогии с современностью. Мне фильм понравился.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вы ошибаетесь, *его посмотрела вся Америка и Европа. * 
> Можно много говорить за одесский язык, но очевидно, что это язык евреев, пытавшихся говорить на русском языке, со всеми свойственными интонациями еврейского языка.
> Повторить тот язык невозможно, тем более русским актерам, это как, если наши играют англичан. Смешно.  Кроме языка в фильме про "Мишку" прозвучала тема любви, тема красного террора, есть аналогии с современностью. Мне фильм понравился.


 Не соглашусь. Те, кто в Америке и Европе не страдают ностальгией, не будут смотреть этот фильм потому, что он им не интересен. Для них основная задача - так адаптироваться к новой действительности, чтобы поменьше замечалось "некоренное" происхождение. Как в том старом анекдоте: Ну что за жиизнь! Жил в Союзе - везде говорили "еврей". Уехал сюда: так здесь все называют русским!!!
А те, кто тоскует издалека за старой Одессой, рады любому упоминанию о ней. Даже если качество оставляет желать лучшего.
Я просто знаю, как сдружилась в Америке моя дальняя родня с разных сторон (по отцу и по матери). Здесь вечно судачили друг о друге (о манерах, происхождении, поведении) и виделись только раз в году поневоле - на моем дне рождения. А там стали ходить в одну синагогу и в гостях друг у друга бывают довольно часто.

----------


## Зяма

> Не соглашусь. Те, кто в Америке и Европе не страдают ностальгией, не будут смотреть этот фильм потому, что он им не интересен. Для них основная задача - так адаптироваться к новой действительности, чтобы поменьше замечалось "некоренное" происхождение. Как в том старом анекдоте: Ну что за жиизнь! Жил в Союзе - везде говорили "еврей". Уехал сюда: так здесь все называют русским!!!
> А те, кто тоскует издалека за старой Одессой, рады любому упоминанию о ней. Даже если качество оставляет желать лучшего.
> Я просто знаю, как сдружилась в Америке моя дальняя родня с разных сторон (по отцу и по матери). Здесь вечно судачили друг о друге (о манерах, происхождении, поведении) и виделись только раз в году поневоле - на моем дне рождения. А там стали ходить в одну синагогу и в гостях друг у друга бывают довольно часто.


 Спорить не буду с вами. Мои родственники и знакомые посмотрели почти все, те кто не посмотрел, сейчас смотрит из интернета. Другой вопрос - нравится или нет, но приятно, что об Одессе, Циля - красивая, Мишка- тоже ничего и вообще.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не соглашусь. Те, кто в Америке и Европе не страдают ностальгией, не будут смотреть этот фильм потому, что он им не интересен. Для них основная задача - так адаптироваться к новой действительности, чтобы поменьше замечалось "некоренное" происхождение. Как в том старом анекдоте: Ну что за жиизнь! Жил в Союзе - везде говорили "еврей". Уехал сюда: так здесь все называют русским!!!
> А те, кто тоскует издалека за старой Одессой, рады любому упоминанию о ней. Даже если качество оставляет желать лучшего.
> Я просто знаю, как сдружилась в Америке моя дальняя родня с разных сторон (по отцу и по матери). Здесь вечно судачили друг о друге (о манерах, происхождении, поведении) и виделись только раз в году поневоле - на моем дне рождения. А там стали ходить в одну синагогу и в гостях друг у друга бывают довольно часто.


 Браво!!! Но есть и такие, которые ради того что бы или спрятать свою ностальгию, или не отвечать на вопрос - ради чего ты уехал?  - оскорбляют нашу Одессу и одесситов. Сталкивался с этим на многих сайтах, мне было очень горестно смотреть - читать, как люди проклинают город, который не только им подарил жизнь, но и был колыбелью их предков. Такие люди говорят что Одессу развалили, её больше нет,  в Одессе одно быдло живет - причем тут же рассказывают сколько у них друзей и знакомых осталось в Одессе... Всегда отвечаю так: - пока стоит Оперный, Потемкинская, Дюк, Филармония и т.д., пока живы люди обладающей харизмой одессизма, а они живы - этому подтверждение не только темы этого форума, но и те прекрасные люди, которых я встречаю постоянно .Мало Одесса знала горя? Одесса жива и дай Бог будет жить и процветать назло злопыхателям и дурачкам от политики.  Ну вот к примеру реплика и мой ответ:


> "Самое неприятное ,в современной Одессе исчез одесский колорит,на улицах не видно евреев"
> Блин, сейчас в городе три большие еврейские общины и несколько обществ, людей в цицис и в черных лапсердаках, с семьями, можно просто так встретить на улице гуляющими(но это ультроортодоксы, остольные менее бросаются в глаза), две большие синагоги (пока), Рестораны Хеврон и Розмарин, несколько детских садов,школ, Еврейский университет, а по данным Всемирного еврейского сайта - в Одессе проживает 44000 евреев. Колорит вам нужен, а где вы его искали? - на Дерибасовской среди турЫстов или на Привозе среди торговцев с сёл и Молдавии? Пройдитесь по Одесским дворикам, но не центральных улиц, а по дальше и Молдаванки, поверьте вы найдёте не только колорит, а и приключения на свой тухес - если будите лимонить левые понты...


  А насчет языка и его сохранности:


> Как сохранить Oдесский язык?  
> Да просто говорить на нём и не надо на него дуть или дуться. У одесского языка нет критериев, он абсорбировал много измов из других языков, но его основа, конечно  - русский. Наша рЭч это составная часть Одесской изюминки, к нам приезжают не только для того что бы искупаться в море, но и что бы насладится нашей рэчью. Имел фильм "Ликвидация" такой успех, если бы там говорили по иному, этож самый цимес.
> Язык - вешь пульсирующая и подвижная. Сленг всегда активно жил, на здоровье не жаловался и здравствовать будет, нравится нам это или нет. Другое дело, что эволюционирует не только его лексика, но и семантика. Поэтому различать одесский жаргон по времени: скажем, во второй половине 19го столетия он был совсем не таким как в 1910е годы и тем паче имел мало общего со сленгом, формировавшимся на разных стадиях советской эпохи. На одесский язык нельзя смотреть однозначно.

----------


## Panty

Пушкин, плюсомет поломался, но я с Вами единодушно согласна! :smileflag:   Господи, вы себе представляете лет эдак через 50 будут снова такие же горячие темы, дай Бог мы будем здоровы и нам это прочитают или мы сами. :smileflag:

----------


## Politmaker

Анекдотец рассказали, может где запамятовал, но:

"Одесса. Молодой человек заходит в магазин головных уборов. Долго выбирает, и, наконец говорит:
- Дайте мне посмотреть вон ту кепочку.
Старый еврей за прилавком поворачивается и дает прошенный товар, после чего отворачивается от покупателя и продолжает заниматься каким-то своим делом. Покупатель примеряет кепку, смотрится в зеркало. В это время еврей поворачивается опять к прилавку и так испуганно говорит:
- А де етот жлоб, ну шо просил у меня кепочку?
Покупатель, охренев:- Так это я…
Продавец:- Граф, вилитый граф, шоб я так жил!”

----------


## Amon_RA

Прямо не знаю, что сказать.
С одной стороны, анекдот хороший, колоритный.
С другой, это не совсем для этой темы. Тут, как бы о том, что мы помним из одесских штучек, словечек и т.д. или что новенького произошло, что подпадает под понятие "одесские штучки". Но в любом случае, спасибо за анекдот с Думской ;-)

----------


## Чебурген

> *- А де етот жлоб, ну шо просил у меня кепочку?*
> Покупатель, охренев:- Так это я…
> Продавец:- Граф, вилитый граф, шоб я так жил!”


  В анекдоте в начале слова "молодой человек" можно заменить например, на Лужков, или Жириновский, или много- много других персоналий. И из добротного еврейского анекдота он станет еврейским политическим анекдотом  :smileflag:  Но это всего лишь анекдот, а по теме разве, что выделенный текст  :smileflag: 



> спасибо за анекдот с Думской ;-)


  Ага, анекдот про "работников" с Думской, 1. Одеть хорошо пошитую кепочку, и думать, что из жлоба в графа превратился...

----------


## RBG

К сожалению (или к счастью) "Мишку" не посмотрела. А мой 80-летний свёкор посмотрел с огромным удовольствием. Он вырос на Долинке (район пер. Ляпунова, Короленко ) и говорит, что и обороты, и песни из той жизни он ещё застал в исполнении соседей по коммуналке. Очевидно, что-то мы уже воспринимаем иначе, а старики помнят и такие вещи, которые нам кажутся искажением.

----------


## Чебурген

> Очевидно, что-то мы уже воспринимаем иначе, а старики помнят и такие вещи, которые нам кажутся искажением.


 Возможно, вы правы. Точнее, свёкр  :smileflag:  А вот интересно (не подумайте, что вопрос с подковыркой, действительно интересно), свёкр смотрел фильмы "Ликвидация", "Искусство жить в Одессе", "Биндюжник и король"? Каково его мнение о них? В мире нет ничего идеального, эти фильмы тоже подвергались критике, но мне они как-то "мягче пошли"  :smileflag: 
Кстати, у меня вопрос, кто как считает, какой фильм (ваши версии) наиболее реалистично передаёт "атмосфЭру"?  :smileflag:  Я бы ещё вспомнил сериал "Волны Чёрного моря"...
P.S. RBG ,передайте свёкру, шоб он всем нам бил здоров! Надеюсь, он правильно поймёт  :smileflag:

----------


## Koska

> Кстати, у меня вопрос, кто как считает, какой фильм (ваши версии) наиболее реалистично передаёт "атмосфЭру"?  Я бы ещё вспомнил сериал "Волны Чёрного моря"...
> )


 Моему папе нравится "Зелёный фургон".

----------


## Киров

Очень хорош "Зеленый фургон" 1958 г.выпуска...кадры старой Одессы.

----------


## Чебурген

> Моему папе нравится "Зелёный фургон".


 В нем, кстати практически нет "одесского разговорного", зато какая игра, какие "типажи"! Один милиционЭр Грышшенко чего стоит  :smileflag:  И "дух Одессы" отлично передан, даже не пойму, чем, может, музыкой...?


> Очень хорош "Зеленый фургон" 1958 г.выпуска...кадры старой Одессы.


  Помню, что смотрел, но, каюсь, помню смутно... Заинтриговали  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> В нем, кстати практически нет "одесского разговорного", зато какая игра, какие "типажи"! Один милиционЭр Грышшенко чего стоит  И "дух Одессы" отлично передан, даже не пойму, чем, может, музыкой...? Помню, что смотрел, но, каюсь, помню смутно... Заинтриговали


 На фоне дискуссии в этой теме о старом и новом кино как-то задумалась... В любимых нами фильмах очень много и ляпов, и неправдоподобия. В сотый раз смотрим "Иронию судьбы". Вот не пройди Лукашин в таком состоянии паспортный контроль или свались с трапа самолета, и не было бы всей истории. То же самое в большинстве других фильмов. Но сделаны они так профессионально, что зритель может поверить в любое неправдоподобие. Чего стОит образ Брыльской. Рязанов даже намеренно не указал в титрах ни факт дубляжа Талызиной, ни пение Пугачевой. Чтобы не разрушать образ, созданный по крупицам. Сейчас, когда практически одинаковым шрифтом на нечитабельной скорости идут в титрах и ведущие актеры, и бухгалтера с каскадерами, его бы по судам за это, наверное, затаскали. 
А ЖПМЯ сделан специально якобы для передачи одесского колорита. История, в нем затронутая, и описана  уже массу раз, причем на гораздо более талантливом уровне. И не волнует уже практически никого, по сравнению с фильмами про красных и белых хотя бы из нашей юности. Поэтому и обращаешь внимание, например, на Долинского, который именно косит под Бубу Касторского, и на многие друге вещи.

----------


## Чебурген

Там Долинский, ИМХО, единственное светлое "пятно", сорри за офф... Но этот "одесский колорит" с крутой светоаппаратурой в дореволюционном одесском кабаке... Хм...

----------


## Старая яхна

Свежий фильм Гордона-младшего за Одессу ....http://onlainfilm.ucoz.ua/load/ogni_pritona_smotret_onlajn/7-1-0-6617 Люди, это стоит посмотреть.

----------


## Чебурген

Заинтриговала...  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> В нем, кстати практически нет "одесского разговорного", зато какая игра, какие "типажи"! Один милиционЭр Грышшенко чего стоит  И "дух Одессы" отлично передан, даже не пойму, чем, может, музыкой...?


 В "Зеленом фургоне" всё естественно, не переигранно....одно из любимых это смена власти и закадровый голос Джигарханяна, нечто подобное мы имеем честь наблюдать и в сегодняшей жизни. :smileflag:

----------


## Зяма

> На фоне дискуссии в этой теме о старом и новом кино как-то задумалась... В любимых нами фильмах очень много и ляпов, и неправдоподобия. В сотый раз смотрим "Иронию судьбы". Вот не пройди Лукашин в таком состоянии паспортный контроль или свались с трапа самолета, и не было бы всей истории. То же самое в большинстве других фильмов. Но сделаны они так профессионально, что зритель может поверить в любое неправдоподобие. Чего стОит образ Брыльской. Рязанов даже намеренно не указал в титрах ни факт дубляжа Талызиной, ни пение Пугачевой. Чтобы не разрушать образ, созданный по крупицам. Сейчас, когда практически одинаковым шрифтом на нечитабельной скорости идут в титрах и ведущие актеры, и бухгалтера с каскадерами, его бы по судам за это, наверное, затаскали. 
> А ЖПМЯ сделан специально якобы для передачи одесского колорита. История, в нем затронутая, и описана  уже массу раз, причем на гораздо более талантливом уровне. И не волнует уже практически никого, по сравнению с фильмами про красных и белых хотя бы из нашей юности. Поэтому и обращаешь внимание, например, на Долинского, который именно косит под Бубу Касторского, и на многие друге вещи.


 Фильм художественный,а не документальный, поэтому 100% действительности в нем никогда не будет. Чтобы сЫграть жизнь того времени, надо было родиться в Одессе в начале века. Таких уже нет или вообще теперь не играть за ту жизнь? Даже Долинский действительно косит под одессита с жалкими потугами, если захотеть придраться. Как художественный фильм - он нормальный, не гармоничный, как у Рязанова, т.к. у Рязанова артисты играли себя в свое время, поэтому эти фильмы нельзя сравнивать.
Циля - Елена Шамова -родилась 21 марта 1988 года в городе Ташкент, а Мишка -Ткачук Евгений -родился 23 июля 1984 года в Ашхабаде, Туркменская ССР, так что от них можно хотеть, как они могут быть теми, которых вы помните в своем детстве? Молодые артисты отлично справились с предполагаемыми обстоятельствами.

----------


## Ecet

*Зяма*, что Вы нам морочите сами знаете что. Не буду я есть говно, даже если Вы 100 раз скажете, что это конфета

----------


## Зяма

> *Зяма*, что Вы нам морочите сами знаете что. Не буду я есть говно, даже если Вы 100 раз скажете, что это конфета


 Не ешьте, правильно делаете. Я не морочу, я только, если вы заметили, имею свое мнение и высказываю его или не надо?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Фильм художественный,а не документальный, поэтому 100% действительности в нем никогда не будет. Чтобы сЫграть жизнь того времени, надо было родиться в Одессе в начале века. Таких уже нет или вообще теперь не играть за ту жизнь? Даже Долинский действительно косит под одессита с жалкими потугами, если захотеть придраться. Как художественный фильм - он нормальный, не гармоничный, как у Рязанова, т.к. у Рязанова артисты играли себя в свое время, поэтому эти фильмы нельзя сравнивать.
> *Циля - Елена Шамова -родилась 21 марта 1988 года в городе Ташкент, а Мишка -Ткачук Евгений -родился 23 июля 1984 года в Ашхабаде, Туркменская ССР, так что от них можно хотеть, как они могут быть теми, которых вы помните в своем детстве? Молодые артисты отлично справились с предполагаемыми обстоятельствами.*


 А еще у них было трудное детство, деревянные игрушки, родители-алкоголики и масса обстоятельств, за которые они мне должны понравиться. Но для этого они должны были бы поделиться со мной гонораром. А Долинский мне искренне нравился на ТВЦ, когда готовил курочку по рецепту своей мамы. Но здесь - увольте.

----------


## Зяма

> А еще у них было трудное детство, деревянные игрушки, родители-алкоголики и масса обстоятельств, за которые они мне *должны понравиться. Но для этого они должны были бы поделиться со мной гонораром*. А Долинский мне искренне нравился на ТВЦ, когда готовил курочку по рецепту своей мамы. Но здесь - увольте.


  Zhemchug - я не хочу спорить и что-то доказывать, вам не нравиться и не надо.  Плохо то, что если бы они поделились гонораром, вам бы фильм понравился. 

Давайте о другом.Скажите, вы помните рецепт маминого штруделя? если да - поделитесь рецептом, пожалуйста.

----------


## Zhemchug

Для одесской кухни есть отдельная тема. А что и за какие деньги мне нравится - мое личное дело. В Одессе есть выражение: "даже если бы мне доплатили, я бы не...." И далее - в зависимости от ситуации. Я шучу, а Вы делаете неверные выводы.

----------


## Гидрант

> *Зяма*, что Вы нам морочите сами знаете что. Не буду я есть говно, даже если Вы 100 раз скажете, что это конфета


  Да никто же и не заставляет кушать. Я, например, тоже несколько раз понюхал то, что шло с телевизора ("Мишка Япончик"), запах меня не вдохновил, так я дальше и не разжевывал. Но может я был не прав, и это был сыр рокфор, а я просто не распробовал :smileflag:  На вкус и цвет...

Но я б хотел сказать не  о конкретных фильмах (не понравившимся мне "Япончике" или понравившейся, но не везде, "Ликвидации"),  а о *тенденции  сдабривать не слишком доброкачественное кинематографическое или эстрадное, или даже чисто литературное варево "одесским колоритом*", чтобы почтеннейшей публике заглотнуть было легче. (Кто-то кушал в советских столовках  так называемый суп-харчо? перец в тарелке заставлял не думать, что еще там лежит).  
И рассчитан  этот  колорит на тех потребителей масс-культуры, кто в Одессе не жил (и слава Богу!), ее не знал и не желает знать. Однако твердо уверенных,  что "_там много всяких хохм и все базарят как-то по прикольному. - типа клоунов, и потому в кайф слушать_".  А "Эйзенштейны" соответственно отвечают "пожалуйте кушать" и подают на блюдечке этот самый колорит, вызубренный накануне съмок по словарям или старательно вижимаемый из актерского нутра акцент - такой, чтобы в Тамбове или Череповце узнали "Одессу" -  известную им по предыдущим подделкам (то же "Джентельмен-Шоу").

В принципе - тупое бескультурье, "развесистая клюква", от которой та же самая Россия веками раздражалась (медведи, бродящие по Петербургу в 19-веке или голливудские фильмы с КГБниками в ушанках).  И меня это раздражает -  не то, что искаженно показан колорит и ли история Одессы, а то, что и НЕ СТАРАЛИСЬ показать правильно:  "пипл схавает", а на остальное *наплевать  ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО ... в том числе и на Одессу и на мнение тех, кто  ее знает и любит.  А вот это мне уже не нравится! * 

И что мы имеем? Мы имеем КОНТРАФАКТНУЮ продукцию, когда под видом, скажем, французского коньяка, предлагается паленый денатурат с добавлением сушеных клопов. Дегустаторы из народа ценят его даже выше "Камю", потому как вставляет круче, и похмелка с утра явственней, и клопами (как любому знатоку известно) воняет сильно. Но, если такой напиток налить французскому послу и сказать "Же ву при, месье, коньяк франсе", боюсь военного конфликта не избежать. Потому и на этикетке стоит писать "Шмурдяк Хранцузский собственного изготовления, в Хранцыю и другие немецкие заграницы не ввозить"  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

А знаете когда кино в масть? Когда его хочется пересматривать еще и еще, и через много лет оно не надоест и будешь цитировать наизусть, и не потому что по ТВ показывают, а потому что душа к нему лежит.
Вот поэтому многим "Зеленый фургон" и нравится, а ЖЗЛ про Мишку Япочника пока стоит под большим вопросом.

----------


## Panty

- Мама, я хочу кушать прямо сейчас!

Ну вот где так еще говорят дети? :smileflag: ))

----------


## Зяма

> Да никто же и не заставляет кушать. Я, например, тоже несколько раз понюхал то, что шло с телевизора ("Мишка Япончик"), запах меня не вдохновил, так я дальше и не разжевывал. Но может я был не прав, и это был сыр рокфор, а я просто не распробовал На вкус и цвет...
> 
> Но я б хотел сказать не  о конкретных фильмах (не понравившимся мне "Япончике" или понравившейся, но не везде, "Ликвидации"),  а о *тенденции  сдабривать не слишком доброкачественное кинематографическое или эстрадное, или даже чисто литературное варево "одесским колоритом*", чтобы почтеннейшей публике заглотнуть было легче. (Кто-то кушал в советских столовках  так называемый суп-харчо? перец в тарелке заставлял не думать, что еще там лежит).  
> И рассчитан  этот  колорит на тех потребителей масс-культуры, кто в Одессе не жил (и слава Богу!), ее не знал и не желает знать. Однако твердо уверенных,  что "_там много всяких хохм и все базарят как-то по прикольному. - типа клоунов, и потому в кайф слушать_".  А "Эйзенштейны" соответственно отвечают "пожалуйте кушать" и подают на блюдечке этот самый колорит, вызубренный накануне съмок по словарям или старательно вижимаемый из актерского нутра акцент - такой, чтобы в Тамбове или Череповце узнали "Одессу" -  известную им по предыдущим подделкам (то же "Джентельмен-Шоу").
> 
> В принципе - тупое бескультурье, "развесистая клюква", от которой та же самая Россия веками раздражалась (медведи, бродящие по Петербургу в 19-веке или голливудские фильмы с КГБниками в ушанках).  И меня это раздражает -  не то, что искаженно показан колорит и ли история Одессы, а то, что и НЕ СТАРАЛИСЬ показать правильно:  "пипл схавает", а на остальное *наплевать  ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО ... в том числе и на Одессу и на мнение тех, кто  ее знает и любит.  А вот это мне уже не нравится! * 
> 
> И что мы имеем? Мы имеем КОНТРАФАКТНУЮ продукцию, когда под видом, скажем, французского коньяка, предлагается паленый денатурат с добавлением сушеных клопов. Дегустаторы из народа ценят его даже выше "Камю", потому как вставляет круче, и похмелка с утра явственней, и клопами (как любому знатоку известно) воняет сильно. Но, если такой напиток налить французскому послу и сказать "Же ву при, месье, коньяк франсе", боюсь военного конфликта не избежать. Потому и на этикетке стоит писать "Шмурдяк Хранцузский собственного изготовления, в Хранцыю и другие немецкие заграницы не ввозить"


 Браво ....

----------


## Пушкин

*Зяме* Водяной и Крупник то же по рождению не одесситы и что?
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87
http://www.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp?comm=5&kw=21220

*Гидранту* В чем то вы конечно правы, НО критериев оценки то нет - выходит что наши ЛИЧНЫЕ суждения не могут быть истинной в последней инстанции, каждый отрезок времени отличился чем то своим, мне кажется не стоит винить людей за их творчество_."Убедительная просьба в музыкантов не стрелять. Играют, как умеют._" 
Честно, не смотрел Япончика потому что боюсь разочароваться, а может я не прав? 
"_Когда вы спрашиваете совета у двух раввинов и они говорят абсолютно разные вещи - решать Вам, но не забывайте что они то же могут быть не правы..._ " :smileflag:

----------


## Koska

> *Гидранту* В чем то вы конечно правы, НО критериев оценки то нет - выходит что наши ЛИЧНЫЕ суждения не могут быть истинной в последней инстанции, каждый отрезок времени отличился чем то своим, мне кажется не стоит винить людей за их творчество_."Убедительная просьба в музыкантов не стрелять. Играют, как умеют._" 
> Честно, не смотрел Япончика потому что боюсь разочароваться, а может я не прав? 
> "_Когда вы спрашиваете совета у двух раввинов и они говорят абсолютно разные вещи - решать Вам, но не забывайте что они то же могут быть не правы..._ "


  Один ребе прав, и второй тоже прав, и Вы, Пушкин, правы ))) 

Обожаю этот анекдот.

----------


## Пушкин

> Один ребе прав, и второй тоже прав, и Вы, Пушкин, правы ))) 
> 
> Обожаю этот анекдот.


  Это не анекдот - это притча мудрецов в моей интерпретации...)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> *Зяме* Водяной и Крупник то же по рождению не одесситы и что?
> 
> *Гидранту* В чем то вы конечно правы, НО критериев оценки то нет - выходит что наши ЛИЧНЫЕ суждения не могут быть истинной в последней инстанции, каждый отрезок времени отличился чем то своим, мне кажется не стоит винить людей за их творчество_."Убедительная просьба в музыкантов не стрелять. Играют, как умеют._" 
> Честно, не смотрел Япончика потому что боюсь разочароваться, а может я не прав? 
> "_Когда вы спрашиваете совета у двух раввинов и они говорят абсолютно разные вещи - решать Вам, но не забывайте что они то же могут быть не правы..._ "


 Поэтому и существует у ортодоксов вопрос, какой раввин кашировал это мясо? Для кого-то и это имеет значение. 
Как-то писала, не помню в какой теме, что мне лет 15 назад довелось лететь домой из Франкфурта немецкой авиакомпанией с соответствующими стюардессами, внешность и улыбка которых сделали бы честь призывным плакатам времен войны о наборе в войска СС. Так в том самолете совершенно случайно оказался бывший мальчик Владик, с которым я училась в советской школе. Мальчик к тому времени успел стать хасидом в соответствующем "прикиде". И если бы он сам меня не окликнул, я бы во всем этом его никогда не узнала. Мое внимание он привлек еще в аэропорту, когда очень эмоционально и громко обсуждал со своей женой на незабытом нашем одесском языке насущные бытовые проблемы их двух малышей: куда она положила бутылочку с едой, кто из них хочет или уже, пардон, пописял или покакал... и т.д. 
Потом уже в салоне он с таким же "энтузиазмом" обсуждал со стюардессами, почему его ребенок не обязан пристегиваться, а хочет скакать по салону в самый неподходящий момент... Но апофеоз этой истории случился, когда этот мой давний однокашник стал настойчиво выяснять, каким раввином кашировано поданное в самолете мясо. На лицах стюардесс сквозь неизменную улыбку читалось явное желание немедленно пересмотреть итоги Второй мировой. Даже их униформа располагала к таким ассоциациям. 
Но все же международного конфликта как-то удалось избежать.)))) А пассажиры, несмотря на все различия в вероисповедании, языкознании и т.д., получили своеобразное удовольствие от не придуманного спектакля длиной во весь рейс Франкфурт - Одесса.

----------


## Пушкин

Мадам Zhemchug, к сожалению идиЁотов много...  Мне часто попадаются в самолётах ортодоксы, но ни когда такого не было, они зная что и так привлекают внимание  - стараются везти себя тихо, ну а дети - как дети... В любом случае речь не об этом, так что давайте не будем зацикливаться...))) 
P.S. недавно покупая билеты на рейс - попросил что бы меня обеспечили диабетическим питанием. И шо Ви думаете? Я привлек к себе гораздо больше внимание, когда мне принесли две порции - одну нормальную, другую для диабетиков (не понятно правда почему с картошкой и пирожным))). Видели бы Ви лица пассажиров на мои две порции - порции сейчас  подают очень скудные - экономят в условиях крЫзиса...)))

----------


## Зяма

> Поэтому и существует у ортодоксов вопрос, какой раввин кашировал это мясо? Для кого-то и это имеет значение. 
> Как-то писала, не помню в какой теме, что мне лет 15 назад довелось лететь домой из Франкфурта немецкой авиакомпанией с соответствующими стюардессами, внешность и улыбка которых сделали бы честь призывным плакатам времен войны о наборе в войска СС. Так в том самолете совершенно случайно оказался бывший мальчик Владик, с которым я училась в советской школе. Мальчик к тому времени успел стать хасидом в соответствующем "прикиде". И если бы он сам меня не окликнул, я бы во всем этом его никогда не узнала. Мое внимание он привлек еще в аэропорту, когда очень эмоционально и громко обсуждал со своей женой на незабытом нашем одесском языке насущные бытовые проблемы их двух малышей: куда она положила бутылочку с едой, кто из них хочет или уже, пардон, пописял или покакал... и т.д. 
> Потом уже в салоне он с таким же "энтузиазмом" обсуждал со стюардессами, почему его ребенок не обязан пристегиваться, а хочет скакать по салону в самый неподходящий момент... Но апофеоз этой истории случился, когда этот мой давний однокашник стал настойчиво выяснять, каким раввином кашировано поданное в самолете мясо. На лицах стюардесс сквозь неизменную улыбку читалось явное желание немедленно пересмотреть итоги Второй мировой. Даже их униформа располагала к таким ассоциациям. 
> Но все же международного конфликта как-то удалось избежать.)))) А пассажиры, несмотря на все различия в вероисповедании, языкознании и т.д., получили своеобразное удовольствие от не придуманного спектакля длиной во весь рейс Франкфурт - Одесса.


 Пару лет назад летел  Австрийскими авиалиниями из Франкфурта в Одессу, стюардессы не говорили ни по-русски ни по-украински, очевидно, компания решила таким образом защититься от своеобразных удовольствий.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Пару лет назад летел  Австрийскими авиалиниями из Франкфурта в Одессу, стюардессы не говорили ни по-русски ни по-украински, очевидно, компания решила таким образом защититься от своеобразных удовольствий.


 Стюардессы и тогда не говорили ни по русски, ни по украински. Он с женой говорил на русском/одесском, а с ними - по английски. Но слова кашер, ребе и киндер, понимают, наверное все. Остальное были жесты... А еще насчет русского: сейчас в гораздо большем количестве общественных мест за границей  можно увидеть таблички типа "говорим по русски", чем это было 10-15 лет назад. Видимо, идут навстречу состоятельным клиентам, в упор не желающим переходить на какой-нибудь другой язык, кроме родного.

----------


## Koska

> Стюардессы и тогда не говорили ни по русски, ни по украински. Он с женой говорил на русском/одесском, а с ними - по английски. Но слова кашер, ребе и киндер, понимают, наверное все. Остальное были жесты... А еще насчет русского: сейчас в гораздо большем количестве общественных мест за границей  можно увидеть таблички типа "говорим по русски", чем это было 10-15 лет назад. Видимо, идут навстречу состоятельным клиентам, в упор не желающим переходить на какой-нибудь другой язык, кроме родного.


 В куда большей степени этим наслаждаются американцы. Они уж точно уверены, что их везде просто обязаны понимать, с каким бы ужасным акцентом они ни говорили бы. 
И в туризме дело не в том, что кто-то не хочет учить язык другой культуры, а в том, что понимание туристов персоналом даст дополнительное преимущество фирме (стране), и турист оставит свои деньги именно там  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Я это хорошо понимаю и никого не пыталась наставлять в туристическом бизнесе.

----------


## Ешкин папа

> первое что приходит на ум из несказанного - мудебейцалы (яйца, причем далеко не куринные и не страусинные...)


 Не " мудебейцалы ",а с утра они были мэдэбэйцалами.

----------


## Off line

> Слободка всегда была очагом "украинизма" в Одессе,поэтому там говорили на суржике,а на этом языке в слове Одесса присуствовала "Э".Вроде ерунда,но из-за этого  Э в одну секунду создавалось представление о человеке.Опять повторюсь,глупость конечно),но оно(представление) было негативное.


 Слободка Романовка,именно так назывался тот район,один из первых районов города,в котором жили те самые каменщики,плотники и т.д. которые строили саму Одессу.Вы,простите,несёте бред-не было никаких "очагов",Одесса всегда была и,дай Бог,будет многонациональным и многоязычным городом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Слободка Романовка,именно так назывался тот район,один из первых районов города,в котором жили те самые каменщики,плотники и т.д. которые строили саму Одессу.Вы,простите,несёте бред-не было никаких "очагов",Одесса всегда была и,дай Бог,будет многонациональным и многоязычным городом.


  Если под "очагами" имелось ввиду районы, дома, улицы компактного проживания, то они таки были на первых этапах жизни города...

----------


## феерический

> Если под "очагами" имелось ввиду районы, дома, улицы компактного проживания, то они таки были на первых этапах жизни города...


 А потом оно всё смешалось и соединилось воедино, сформировав неповторимый образ многонационального города. 
На выходных был в гостях в Черкасской области. И, как обычно, прогнозированно и ожидаемо, я отвечал на всякие вопросы из серии: "А почему вы, Одесситы, ведете себя так, как если бы вы не были украинцами и не относились к Украине?" Думаю, ход моих мыслей и аргументация вполне очевидна, но это так неприятно, когда касаются святого...

----------


## Киров

Когда-то такой вопрос постеснялись бы задать,"заглядывали нам в рот"  и старались побыстрей дернуть"...у Одэсу"...Юноши и девушки (в понимании моего окружения)делились на городских и деревенских...последние сразу переходили на русский язык,что-бы побыстрее стать городскими...никаких разговоров типа-русский,украинец не было...евреи немного держались особнячком,они уже получали посылки из Америки,усиленно учили английский и большинство сидело на чемоданах(все евреи с кем я соседствовал,учился в школе,техникуме,институте...ой про детский садик забыл-уехали).Вот было время,ни тебе титульных наций,никто не просил любить СССР...и мы и любили только девченок и портвейн...

----------


## Panty

> А потом оно всё смешалось и соединилось воедино, сформировав неповторимый образ многонационального города. 
> На выходных был в гостях в Черкасской области. И, как обычно, прогнозированно и ожидаемо, я отвечал на всякие вопросы из серии: "А почему вы, Одесситы, ведете себя так, как если бы вы не были украинцами и не относились к Украине?" Думаю, ход моих мыслей и аргументация вполне очевидна, но это так неприятно, когда касаются святого...


 Одессит это пожалуй отдельная национальность, состоящая со всех национальностей, эдакий собирательный образ языка, мышления, воздуха, моря, домов, дворов, соседей, базаров, пласт культуры, который периодически пытаются загнать под каток, а мы выживаем....и будем жить, любить, рожать, умирать и снова жить. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> пласт культуры, который периодически пытаются загнать под каток, а мы выживаем....и будем жить, любить, рожать, умирать и снова жить.


  Вот поэтому одно из главных одесских выражений: *не дождётесь*!
P.S. Парадокс. Шоб *я* так жил- пожелание удачи, шоб* ты* так жил- проклятие...

----------


## Zhemchug

> А потом оно всё смешалось и соединилось воедино, сформировав неповторимый образ многонационального города. 
> На выходных был в гостях в Черкасской области. И, как обычно, прогнозированно и ожидаемо, я отвечал на всякие вопросы из серии: "*А почему вы, Одесситы, ведете себя так, как если бы вы не были украинцами и не относились к Украине?*" Думаю, ход моих мыслей и аргументация вполне очевидна, но это так неприятно, когда касаются святого...


 По правде говоря, не особо сильно в нашей стране чувствуют себя украинцами жители не только нашего города. И в Киеве традиционно очень много русскоговорящих независимо от национальности. Украине даже периодически предрекают распад на запад и восток. А ярко выраженная специфика Одессы существовала всегда, в каком  бы государстве она формально ни находилась. И в этой теме периодически появляются люди с таким вопросом. Всегда были, есть и будут те, кто хотел бы все и вся уравнять, не замечать непонятных лично ему особенностей, прелести, подвести любые отличия под фразу: "можно подумать...." Но то, что действительно достойно любви и сохранения, обязательно останется в памяти, в истории, независимо от воли тех, кому это неинтересно и неприятно, как любая уникальность вообще. 




> Когда-то такой вопрос постеснялись бы задать,"заглядывали нам в рот"  и старались побыстрей дернуть"...у Одэсу"...Юноши и девушки (в понимании моего окружения)делились на городских и деревенских...последние сразу переходили на русский язык,что-бы побыстрее стать городскими...никаких разговоров типа-русский,украинец не было...евреи немного держались особнячком,они уже получали посылки из Америки,усиленно учили английский и большинство сидело на чемоданах(все евреи с кем я соседствовал,учился в школе,техникуме,институте...ой про детский садик забыл-уехали).*Вот было время,ни тебе титульных наций,никто не просил любить СССР...и мы и любили только девченок и портвейн...*


 Когда ж это было такое время? При Союзе всегда существовали обязательные формы проявления любви к родине. Со временем они сильно трансформировались, что хорошо видно хотя бы по реакции людей на смерти генсеков. Но какой-то минимум существовал всегда и особенно зависел от положения человека в обществе. В моем поколении никто практически личных страданий не проявлял по отношению к событиям в стране, но за неявку на парад все еще грозили отчислением из института. А насчет титульных наций: не принадлежа к какой-нибудь стороне конфликта всегда сложно понять, что им делить между собой. Существует же в некоторых случаях неприятие между украинцами и русскими по поводу ленности, жадности одних и склонности к мордобою других, например. Но по сравнению с еврейскими погромами прошлых веков - это еще цветочки.

----------


## Чебурген

Я знаю только одну титульную нацию- одессит  :smileflag:  Принадлежа к ней, с непониманием гляжу на другие нации, которые что- то делят между собой.
 Когда одесситы начинают "делиться" на русских, украинцев, евреев, румынов, грузинов, греков, армян, турок и т. д, то тогда всё и "начинается"...

----------


## Киров

В мое время никого не исключали,а вы учились,когда уже умер Брежнев ,после этого события хватка ослабела,да ее фактически и не было......А я любил ходить на парад,у нас была очень дружная группа,мы всегда громче всех орали УРА по любому поводу и бегали в гастроном.После парада девченки покупали закуску и мы всей гурьбой шли к морю...выпивали,целовались.Самые светлые воспоминания со школы-сбор металлолома,а институт техникум -поездки в колхоз,парады...Когда сыновья поступили в институт я им сказал:"Зачем,уже ж не посылают в колхоз"

----------


## Чебурген

> Когда сыновья поступили в институт я им сказал:"Зачем,уже ж не посылают в колхоз"


 Действительно, шо за радость сейчас в тех, кстати, уже не институтах, а университетах и академиях?  :smileflag:  В мою "бытность" была ещё "радость"- помимо колхозов, в армию с института послали, пару лет "оттопырился нипадеццки"  :smileflag: 
Да и без "Трёх топоров" и "Пал Палыча" нынче- не жизнь...  :smileflag:

----------


## Politmaker

> Когда сыновья поступили в институт я им сказал:"Зачем,уже ж не посылают в колхоз"


 Так в армию посылают, а там уже не то что раньше

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я знаю только одну титульную нацию- одессит  Принадлежа к ней, с непониманием гляжу на другие нации, которые что- то делят между собой.
>  Когда одесситы начинают "делиться" на русских, украинцев, евреев, румынов, грузинов, греков, армян, турок и т. д, то тогда всё и "начинается"...


 Знаешь, я одно время работала недолго на товарища, украинца по национальности, который садился в машину и начинал "гнать": воот русские такие ленивые... Как едешь по селам, сразу видно украинское или болгарское село зажиточное и русское - солома.... И все в этом духе. До этого мне как-то казалось, что нет особой розни между русскими и украинцами. А от его этих разговоров как-то неприятно становилось. Если так докапываться друг к другу, то ни одна семья не уживется. Не то, что страна.

----------


## Пушкин

> А потом оно всё смешалось и соединилось воедино, сформировав неповторимый образ многонационального города. 
> На выходных был в гостях в Черкасской области. И, как обычно, прогнозированно и ожидаемо, я отвечал на всякие вопросы из серии: "А почему вы, Одесситы, ведете себя так, как если бы вы не были украинцами и не относились к Украине?" Думаю, ход моих мыслей и аргументация вполне очевидна, но это так неприятно, когда касаются святого...


  Да соединилось, но до еврейских погромов начала века, до формирования банд - отрядов самообороны греческой и  еврейской молодёжи (Мишка Япончик и вступил в такой отряд, который потом превратился в банду, о чем он потом и жалел), а другая сторона монеты - это наши храмы разных конфессий и религий, имеющие одинаковые элементы архитектуры, синагога на Соборной площади прямо на против Собора. Бродская синагога, в которой можно было встретить и ксёнза и батюшку и раввина, мирно слушающих концерт органной музыки или выступление хора. 
А вот наши декабрьские реалии: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGoW_KmWtbg&feature=youtu.be

Опять же не понимаю, зачем с одной стороны рядом с Дюком ставить Ханукию - светильник символизирующий праздник Ханука, а не государство Израиль, его можно и рядом с синагогой поставить... А с другой стороны, Крестный ход идёт по многим улицам города и колокольный звон, так же слышен со всех сторон...

----------


## Чебурген

> Знаешь, я одно время работала недолго на товарища, украинца по национальности, который садился в машину и начинал "гнать"


 Знаешь, лет 5-7 назад ехал как то в "кастрюле", я подсел сзади, на переднем сиденье сидел какой-то араб (я так понял, студент медина). Он всю дорогу "гнал", как бы сам с собой вслух разговаривая, как хреново в Одессе жить, как вы вообще тут живёте, какие одесситы и в том же духе...  Водитель молчал, я, будучи "гостем/пассажиром" в машине тоже молчал, но если бы водитель что -то ответил, я бы его точно поддержал, выволокли бы этого "проповедника ислама" из машины и показали, как одесситы Одессу любят и насколько толерантны к любой национальности...

----------


## Panty

> Вот поэтому одно из главных одесских выражений: *не дождётесь*!


 Или.




> P.S. Парадокс. Шоб *я* так жил- пожелание удачи, шоб* ты* так жил- проклятие...


 При этих фразах еще надо делать соответствующее выражение лица и произносимый тон скажет о многом. :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Да соединилось, но до еврейских погромов начала века, до формирования банд - отрядов самообороны греческой и еврейской молодёжи (Мишка Япончик и вступил в такой отряд, который потом превратился в банду, о чем он потом и жалел), а другая сторона монеты - это наши храмы разных конфессий и религий, имеющие одинаковые элементы архитектуры, синагога на Соборной площади прямо на против Собора. Бродская синагога, в которой можно было встретить и ксёнза и батюшку и раввина, мирно слушающих концерт органной музыки или выступление хора. 
> А вот наши декабрьские реалии: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGoW_KmWtbg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Опять же не понимаю, зачем с одной стороны рядом с Дюком ставить Ханукию - светильник символизирующий праздник Ханука, а не государство Израиль, его можно и рядом с синагогой поставить... А с другой стороны, Крестный ход идёт по многим улицам города и колокольный звон, так же слышен со всех сторон...


 Борьба противоположностей: красные, черные, белые, анархисты, монархисты, большевики, меньшевики и...религиозные фанатики. Мы сейчас в интересное время живём.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Борьба противоположностей: красные, черные, белые, анархисты, монархисты, большевики, меньшивики и...религиозные фанатики. Мы сейчас в интересное время живём.


 Ой, не дай бог такое интересное время.... Лучше видеть его по телевизору или читать о нем. А в идеале - чтобы не было таких времен. "Блажен, кто посетил сей мир в его минуты роковые..."

----------


## Panty

> Ой, не дай бог такое интересное время.... Лучше видеть его по телевизору или читать о нем. А в идеале - чтобы не было таких времен. "Блажен, кто посетил сей мир в его минуты роковые..."


 Если мы тут оказались, в это время и в этот час, значит так было заложено свыше.*философствую* Одесситы слишком хорошо ценят жизнь, чтобы впутываться во всякие партийно-идеологические разборки.

----------


## Пушкин

> Борьба противоположностей: красные, черные, белые, анархисты, монархисты, большевики, меньшевики и...религиозные фанатики. Мы сейчас в интересное время живём.


  да времена мало меняются, но хочется, очень хочется мира и спокойствия. Кто то из Великих, по моему Паустовский, сказал так о времени революции: "Мы дожили до самого страшного времени, когда правы все идиоты". Ох не хотелось бы мне в такое время жить...

----------


## Nadinia

> Я знаю, что такое "кормить тролля", и "спам",но не удержался. Шоб ты жила на одни вебмани, и все они у тебя на лечение уходили!


 Как это по нашенски 
Вот вспомнилось почему то:
*Кто с чем приходит в гости:*
*Француз* — с любовницей. *Англичанин* — с анекдотом. *Русский* — с бутылкой водки. *Еврей* — с племянником Сёмой.
*Кто с чем уходит из гостей:*
*Француз* — с новой любовницей. *Англичанин* — с новым анекдотом. *Русский* — с фингалом под глазом. *Еврей* — с кусочком торта для тёти Сары.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот вспомнилось почему то:


 *Коль пошла такая "пьянка":*
 От жажды погибая, босиком бредут в пустыне баба с мужиком. Того гляди пробьет их смертный час, Как вдруг мужик находит ананас… и женщине вручает ( пусть напьется) А та, ему за это… отдается….. Но вот вопрос! Попробуй-ка пойми,  Какой национальности они?.... Смогли ответить (вот такой конфуз) Лишь англичанин, русский и француз.    
 Англичанин: Одно я знаю точно – Who is man! - Английский несомненно джентльмен! Ведь только джентльмен в тяжелый час Мог женщине отдать свой ананас!    Француз: О мужике судить я не берусь, Но женщина Француженка! Клянусь! Она и лишь она способна враз, Отдаться за паршивый ананас!   
 Русский: Кто женщина не знаю, суть не в ней. Мужчина ж – стопроцентно был еврей! Ну кто еще, спросить позвольте вас, Найти… в пустыне… сможет… ананас??!! :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> да времена мало меняются, но хочется, очень хочется мира и спокойствия. Кто то из Великих, по моему П*о*устовский, сказал так о времени революции: "Мы дожили до самого страшного времени, когда правы все идиоты". Ох не хотелось бы мне в такое время жить...


 Осмелюсь поправить, не в укор, а исключительно ради справедливости: П*а*устовский (Константин Георгиевич). Вот буквально сейчас в очередной раз перечитываю его "первые два из четырёх": "Далёкие годы" и "Беспокойная юность". Я "их" по очереди время от времени перечитываю, с удовольствием и постоянно открывая для себя что- то новое. Вот казалось бы, не одессит, а "как пишет"!  :smileflag: 
P.S. Если честно, эту фразу у Паустовского не помню (не его стиль), но не уверен...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> *А вот наши декабрьские реалии*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGoW_KmWtbg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...


 Меня порадовало...душевнобольных совсем немного, я бы даже сказала мало до неприличия.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Осмелюсь поправить, не в укор, а исключительно ради справедливости: П*а*устовский (Константин Георгиевич). Вот буквально сейчас в очередной раз перечитываю его "первые два из четырёх": "Далёкие годы" и "Беспокойная юность". Я "их" по очереди время от времени перечитываю, с удовольствием и постоянно открывая для себя что- то новое. Вот казалось бы, не одессит, а "как пишет"! 
> P.S. Если честно, эту фразу у Паустовского не помню (не его стиль), но не уверен...


 Спасибо уже исправил, там больше нет ошибок? Проверьте ещё раз  - ради справедливости...



> Вот казалось бы, не одессит, а "как пишет"


  Простите, а почему не одессит, какие у вас критерии и зачем "как пишет" в кавычках? 
P.S. Память меня таки не подвела,
 не дождётесь :smileflag:   - страница 244
http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_43/alm_43_241-253.pdf

----------


## Zhemchug

> Меня порадовало...душевнобольных совсем немного, я бы даже сказала мало до неприличия.


 Но Дюк перед ними в чем провинился? Они же фактически вокруг него маршируют... А он - богохульник - вообще в языческих одеждах.... Кошмаррр.
После этого ролика поймала себя на мысли, что название соседнего восприняла совсем извращенно. Там было что-то типа: "Почему русские свиньи не хотят рожать?" А казалось, что тот ролик не про неофашистов, а про сою и настоящих хрюшек, у которых пошатнулось здоровье от приема кормов с ГМО... И смех, и грех...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Но Дюк перед ними в чем провинился? Они же фактически вокруг него маршируют... А он - богохульник - вообще в языческих одеждах.... Кошмаррр.
> После этого ролика поймала себя на мысли, что название соседнего восприняла совсем извращенно. Там было что-то типа: "Почему русские свиньи не хотят рожать?" А казалось, что тот ролик не про неофашистов, а про сою и настоящих хрюшек, у которых пошатнулось здоровье от приема кормов с ГМО... И смех, и грех...


 Дюк в своё время уехал сам, как настоятельно советовал лидер душевнобольных в ролике...Вот они и припозднились всего на пару-тройку веков, чтоб сказать и ему "гее вэк".
Вы таки будете очень смеяться, но я тоже неадекватно восприняла название ссылки про свинюшек  :smileflag:  Особенно после наших местных призывов: "Стране не хватает инженеров/учителей/...Кохаймося!"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Дюк в своё время уехал сам, как настоятельно советовал лидер душевнобольных в ролике...Вот они и припозднились всего на пару-тройку веков, чтоб сказать и ему "гее вэк".
> Вы таки будете очень смеяться, но я тоже неадекватно восприняла название ссылки про свинюшек  Особенно после наших местных призывов: "Стране не хватает инженеров/учителей/...*Кохаймося!*"


  Так классик же призывал кохатися "но не з москалями, бо москалі - лихі люди - роблять лихо..."!!! А шо він про жидів писав, то вже мовчу....

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Так классик же призывал кохатися "но не з москалями, бо москалі - лихі люди - роблять лихо..."!!! А шо він про жидів писав, то вже мовчу....


 То вин виддячував за викуп из крипацтва  :smileflag:  
Наверное, здорово, что он тута не жил...Не поняли бы здеся всех порывов его души...Разве что эти малахольные с ютубовского ролика...

----------


## Zhemchug

> То вин виддячував *за викуп из крипацтва*  
> Наверное, здорово, что *он тута не жил*...Не поняли бы здеся всех порывов его души...Разве что эти малахольные с ютубовского ролика...


 Чего-то вспомнилось... В нашем учебнике истории, кажется, за 7-класс, в статье об отмене крепостного права была фраза о том, что мало кому из крепостных удавалось, занимаясь ремеслами, накопить сумму денег, необходимую для того, чтобы *выкупиться* у помещика и стать свободным. Но до нас практически все учебники доходили с исправлениями в этой фразе, в результате которых оказывалось, что "голубой мечтой" крестьян было "*выкупаться*" у того помещика. И всю жизнь они копили деньги на водные процедуры...
В последнее время у нас появляется так много памятников, что уже забываешь, кто здесь жил, а кто не имеет никакого отношения... Почти, как раньше, когда Маркс и Ленин обязаны были стоять в каждом городе. Как шутил мой сослуживец: "Почему-то каждый памятник Ленину указывает на выезд из города?..."

----------


## Гидрант

> . Как шутил мой сослуживец: "Почему-то каждый памятник Ленину указывает на выезд из города?..."


 Отдавая должное наблюдательности вашего сослуживца, вынужден заметить, что для таких слишком наблюдательных (и не слишком молчаливых) товарищей "направление выезда" могло оказаться очень-очень-дальневосточное  :smileflag: 

Кстати, памятника Марксу я не застал (гипсо-картонку на Екатерининской буря снесла до меня). А Ленин - это ж  (как всегда было известно), в знак благодарности вождю от жителей Одессы... за то, что он не родился, не жил, и даже никогда не ездил сюда  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Отдавая должное наблюдательности вашего сослуживца, вынужден заметить, что для таких слишком наблюдательных (и не слишком молчаливых) товарищей "направление выезда" *могло оказаться очень-очень-дальневосточное* 
> 
> Кстати, памятника Марксу я не застал (гипсо-картонку на Екатерининской буря снесла до меня). А Ленин - это ж  (как всегда было известно), в знак благодарности вождю от жителей Одессы... за то, что он не родился, не жил, и даже никогда не ездил сюда


 Ну он это говорил уже в 90-е, когда за это "ничего не было". А вообще, что бы ни говорили сейчас новые поколения, чтобы быть как бы несколько выше нас в собственных глазах, но в своем детстве и юности я не помню у своих ровесников такой уж крайней формы зажатости или страха за рассказанный анекдот. У меня сестра училась в Москве в 1978-1981гг. и каждые каникулы привозила свежую порцию анекдотов. В том числе тех, которые принято называть политическими. Да, мы их обсуждали на кухне (где же еще?), но как-то не было прямой психологической связи: "утром в газете - вечером в куплете". В том смысле, что сегодня ты что-то рассказал, а ближайшей ночью можешь внезапно исчезнуть *в известном направлении*...)))) А уже через несколько лет с экрана и со сцены открытым текстом понеслось такое на все темы, что не только на кухнях, но и один на один далеко не все говорили и обсуждали. Так что как-то не ощущали мы себя закомплексованным или зажатым поколением. Мне даже кажется, что в некоторых вопросах нынешняя молодежь больше скована кем-то установленными рамками. Получить печать "отстоя" они опасаются больше, чем кто-то сесть.

----------


## Ecet

И еще один момент, анекдотов тогда было больше. То, что сейчас выдают за свежий анекдот, чаще всего переделка старого или использование шуток из КВНа. Ну и на Одесскую тему:
Биндюжник грузится в порту, точнее ждет, пока грузчики его загрузят. От нечего делать, курит папиросу и смотрит как швартуется иностранный пароход. И тут он замечает на мостике капитана, естественно во всем белом:
 - Слышь, кэп, тебе там помощник не нужен?
 - No, - отвечает капитан
Биндюжник удивился:
 - А боцман?
 - No
Удивление еще сильнее:
 - Ну не знаю, может матрос какой-нибудь?
Капитан, отвлекаясь от швартовки на ломанном русском:
 - Ноу, ноу, не нужьен.
 - Ну и правильно, а то б я тебе наработал, - сказал биндюжник, выкинул папиросу и со злостью растер ее ногой

----------


## Гидрант

Да, рассказы о "жутких репрессиях" и "терроре КГБ"  застойного периода, мягко говоря, преувеличены (в отличие от периодов предыдущих). "За анекдот" можно было получить неприятности разве что, если как раз в это время был спущен "план по анекдотам" (у нас же система была плановая)  :smileflag:  или были причины посерьезнее, а анекдотец использовался, как повод. Анекдоты о Брежневе звучали не только на кухнях, но и в курилках, на вечеринках, в поездах (с незнакомыми людьми). 

Кстати, вспомнил о поездах... Примерно в том же 1980 г. ехали с ребятами в одном купе с очень колоритным старым грузином лет за 70. Одет в глухой черный плащ и рекомендовавшимся как ветеран органов в отставке. Судя по манерам и высказываниям, действительно, мог бы вполне работать лично с Лаврентием Павловичем. 
В частности, возмущался падением нравов, отступлением от вечных сталинских ценностей и особенно критиковал распущенность Одессы. Заявил: " _В вашей Одессе надо бы каждого десятого для порядка расстрелять!_" В ответ ваш покорный слуга сочувственно ему заметил: "_Ничего не выйдет, генацвале! Сам же видишь, какой тут народ - начнешь отсчитывать десятого, и тут же все принесут справки, что он - или четвертый или седьмой_"  :smileflag:

----------


## tidy4ek

А мне мама в детинсве говорила "Щас как дам аж выляски пидуть" , на нитку нытка 
Еще люблю фразу Агамани талант

----------


## феерический

> А мне мама в детинсве говорила "Щас как дам аж выляски пидуть" , на нитку нытка 
> Еще люблю фразу Агамани талант


 А это вообще откуда?!

----------


## Пушкин

> Браво!!! Но есть и такие, которые ради того что бы или спрятать свою ностальгию, или не отвечать на вопрос - ради чего ты уехал?  - оскорбляют нашу Одессу и одесситов. Сталкивался с этим на многих сайтах, мне было очень горестно смотреть - читать, как люди проклинают город, который не только им подарил жизнь, но и был колыбелью их предков. Такие люди говорят что Одессу развалили, её больше нет,  в Одессе одно быдло живет - причем тут же рассказывают сколько у них друзей и знакомых осталось в Одессе... Всегда отвечаю так: - пока стоит Оперный, Потемкинская, Дюк, Филармония и т.д., пока живы люди обладающей харизмой одессизма, а они живы - этому подтверждение не только темы этого форума, но и те прекрасные люди, которых я встречаю постоянно .Мало Одесса знала горя? Одесса жива и дай Бог будет жить и процветать назло злопыхателям и дурачкам от политики.


 Все твердят: "Одесса—это мама!".
Говорят: "Я в гости еду к ней!"
А она встречает нас желанно.
Словно не прощалися мы с ней.
Мы же одесситы "молодые"!
Мы же ей нужны как никогда.
Разве не зовут места родные?
Как уехать можно навсегда!
Уезжаем мы - она тоскует,
Но в душе страдаем больше мы.
Только море Черное бушует,
По ночам в моменты тишины.
Предали Одессу мы и море.
Океан теперь родным нам стал.
Только лишь в душе таится горе.
Что Одессу-маму я предал.
Эх, друзья, подруги дорогие!
Вы поймите боль мою и страсть.
Снятся часто мне места родные.
Как бы мне туда на миг попасть.
И к словам моим, не придирайтесь,
Без Одессы не могу я жить.
Одесситы стран всех, возвращайтесь!
Как Одессу можно не любить?
_Не моё, но очень близкое_

----------


## Амели*

> А мне мама в детинсве говорила "Щас как дам аж выляски пидуть" , на нитку нытка 
> Еще люблю фразу Агамани талант


 Это что- то не понятное)))))  и явно не  одесское, а  " з під Одеси"))))

----------


## Tango-Mango

Ща как дам тебе щастья!  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ща как дам тебе щастья!


  Жду :smileflag:

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Жду


 Ну и шо Вы ждете? Бежите уже!  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ну и шо Вы ждете? Бежите уже!


 Нет! Стой там, иди сюда!

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Нет! Стой там, иди сюда!


 Так и в Маскве гаварят. Ты скажи за Одессу  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Так и в Маскве гаварят. Ты скажи за Одессу


 Та Вы шо! И давно оттуда?

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Та Вы шо! И давно оттуда?


 ...оттудава  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> ...оттудава


 Аааа...А мы отседАвА  :smileflag:

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Аааа...А мы отседАвА


 Мадам, таки я Вас позволю  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

Мадам уже вышла  :smileflag:

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Мадам уже вышла


 Ну и хай себе идет!  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...оттудава


 Навеяло. По довоенным воспоминаниям мамы, был у них во дворе пес Джонни, который по непонятным причинам абсолютно неадекватно реагировал на довольно популярную в те годы песню "По долинам и по взгорьям". Услышав первые ее звуки, пес начинал дико выть на весь двор. И успокоить его удавалось далеко не сразу. Практически каждый день дети двора, "не измученные" интернетом, приставками и прочим, устраивали цирк следующего содержания:
-- Джонни, "По долинам и по взгорьям...."
-- Ууууууу...
--  Пошли вон *отседова* -- громко кричал со своего балкона хозяин дома. 
И мальчишки разбегались до следующего "концерта по заявкам"...

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Навеяло. По довоенным воспоминаниям мамы, был у них во дворе пес Джонни, который по непонятным причинам абсолютно неадекватно реагировал на довольно популярную в те годы песню "По долинам и по взгорьям". Услышав первые ее звуки, пес начинал дико выть на весь двор. И успокоить его удавалось далеко не сразу. Практически каждый день дети двора, "не измученные" интернетом, приставками и прочим, устраивали цирк следующего содержания:
> -- Джонни, "По долинам и по взгорьям...."
> -- Ууууууу...
> --  Пошли вон *отседова* -- громко кричал со своего балкона хозяин дома. 
> И мальчишки разбегались до следующего "концерта по заявкам"...


 Я таки был теми шо разбегались  :smileflag:

----------


## angell

а где Вам ехать? (на днях в маршрутке колоритный водитель спросил)))

----------


## Tango-Mango

> а где Вам ехать? (на днях в маршрутке колоритный водитель спросил)))


 И шо Вам там надо?  :smileflag:

----------


## Tango-Mango

Тут ваще есть, кто с Одессы? Давайте диалог сбацаем  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я таки был теми шо разбегались


 Судя по возрасту, разбегаться до войны (в 30-е годы ХХ века) мог разве что Ваш дедушка и его ровесники )))




> а где Вам ехать? (на днях в маршрутке колоритный водитель спросил)))


 А под это выражение даже "теоретическую базу" подводят: это чтоб не "закудыкивать" дорогу...

----------


## Tango-Mango

> А под это выражение даже "теоретическую базу" подводят: это чтоб не "закудыкивать" дорогу...


 А *кудой идем?*... это какая база?  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А *кудой идем?*... это какая база?


 Это из области, мил человек  :smileflag:

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Это из области, мил человек


 Эх, мадам, шо Вы знаете за Одессу.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

> А *кудой идем?*... это какая база?


 На кудыкину гору! Военно-морская!

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Эх, мадам, шо Вы знаете за Одессу.


 Не меньше Вашего, сэр.  :smileflag:  Т.е. то, что не знаете Вы  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> На кудыкину гору! *Военно-морская!*


 --Алло, это база?
-- Иванов слушает.
-- А шо, это - таки военная база?

Вроде старо, но сегодня звонит ко мне домой женщина, заявляет, что мой телефон прочла на своей "книжке за свет" и пытается что-то у меня "за это" выяснить. Прервать ее и объяснить, что я бесплатно не консультирую, удается далеко не сразу...

----------


## Пушкин

> Тут ваще есть, кто с Одессы? Давайте диалог сбацаем


  шо то мне не нравятся  за Ваши намеренЬя, вы шо тут круче Яшки Косого стать хотите? Очки и собачка не спасут, учтите местные контрасты - качать права Вам здесь не тут...))))

----------


## Tango-Mango

> --Алло, это база?
> -- Иванов слушает.
> -- А шо, это - таки военная база?
> 
> Вроде старо, но сегодня звонит ко мне домой женщина, заявляет, что мой телефон прочла на своей "книжке за свет" и пытается что-то у меня "за это" выяснить. Прервать ее и объяснить, что я бесплатно не консультирую, удается далеко не сразу...


 Как-то уезжал по делам и записал на автоответчик - Мадам, Вы не сюда попали!... Приезжаю, на ответчике куча женских сообщений типа.. Как не сюда???, всегда было сюда! ... и один недовольный мужской бас - Ты, шо дурак, какая я тебе мадам!...  :smileflag:

----------


## Tango-Mango

> шо то мне не нравятся  за Ваши намеренЬя, вы шо тут круче Яшки Косого стать хотите? Очки и собачка не спасут, учтите местные контрасты - качать права Вам здесь не тут...))))


 Ой, Пушкин, не делайте себе нервы!  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Как-то уезжал по делам и записал на автоответчик - Мадам, Вы не сюда попали!... Приезжаю, на ответчике куча женских сообщений типа.. Как не сюда???, всегда было сюда! ... и один недовольный мужской бас - Ты, шо дурак, какая я тебе мадам!...


 Одни наши контрагенты - двое молодых (на тот момент) людей записали на автоответчик фирмы: "Дорогие друзья, нас нет дома..." И далее - нечто, соответствующее ситуации с просьбой оставить сообщение. Тогда автоответчики были еще не так распространены и у на с на фирме о них бытовала фраза: "Звоню им, а там - "дорогие друзья"..." В том смысле, что опять к ним не дозвонился. 
И еще один знакомый по службе постоянно пытался позвонить из нашего офиса то по межгороду, то еще куда. Объяснял это не тем, что хочет сэкономить, а следующим образом: "Я пришел, а зуммера нет". В дальнейшем при каждом его появлении у нас звучало: "Ну что, Саша, ты опять разминулся с зуммером? Или не застал его?"

----------


## Voland

> ..."Ну что, Саша, ты опять разминулся с зуммером? Или не застал его?"


 Это мне напомнило анекдот:
- У вас ватман есть?
- Ватман уехал в Израиль.
- А кульман?
- Кульман в Америке.
- Вы меня не поняли, я дизайнер!
- Ну ми видим, шо ви не Иванов  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это мне напомнило анекдот:
> - У вас ватман есть?
> - Ватман уехал в Израиль.
> - А кульман?
> - Кульман в Америке.
> - Вы меня не поняли, я дизайнер!
> - Ну ми видим, шо ви не Иванов


 Такие анекдоты в свое время можно было писать в любом КБ. У мужа на работе был товарищ по фамилии Кениксберг. К телефону его звали не иначе, как: "Товарищ Калининград, Вас к телефону."

----------


## Чебурген

> Это мне напомнило анекдот:
> - У вас ватман есть?
> - Ватман уехал в Израиль.
> - А кульман?
> - Кульман в Америке.
> - Вы меня не поняли, я дизайнер!
> - Ну ми видим, шо ви не Иванов


 Ватманами, помнится, назвали водителей электротранспорта  :smileflag:  А кондуктором- как водителя, так и "билетёра" называли.
Сорри за офф, ассоциативно с вашим, анекдот вспомнился:
Звонок в двери, открывает старый еврей, на пороге  дератизатор ("борец с грызунами") кавказской национальности.
-У вас миша дома эсть?
-Миша давно уехал, а ви розын муж?
-Нэт, крысин брат.



> Такие анекдоты в свое время можно было писать в любом КБ. У мужа на работе был товарищ по фамилии Кениксберг. К телефону его звали не иначе, как: "Товарищ Калининград, Вас к телефону."


  В политехе мы между собой Альберта Эйнштейна Аликом Однокамушкиным называли  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ой, Пушкин, не делайте себе нервы!


  За мене не волнуйтесь - волнуйтесь за себе... :smileflag:

----------


## Tango-Mango

> За мене не волнуйтесь - волнуйтесь за себе...


 Ой, Сара, я так волнуюсь, шо Вы аж вспотели  :smileflag:

----------


## Ecet

Не хочется тыкать пальцем, но вместо Одессы я уже тут Ликвидацию читаю. Еще немного и фразы из Мишки Япончика в этом разделе станут нормой

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Не хочется тыкать пальцем, но вместо Одессы я уже тут Ликвидацию читаю. Еще немного и фразы из Мишки Япончика в этом разделе станут нормой


 Шоб Вы так жили, как я на это смеялся  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Не хочется тыкать пальцем, но вместо Одессы я уже тут Ликвидацию читаю. Еще немного и фразы из Мишки Япончика в этом разделе станут нормой


 *К счастью*, словами не передать интонацию , с которой те фразы произносили в "Мишке Японце"... Там разве что, Школьнику и Долинскому кривляться не надо было  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Не хочется тыкать пальцем, но вместо Одессы я уже тут Ликвидацию читаю. Еще немного и фразы из Мишки Япончика в этом разделе станут нормой


  То есть то что я не смотрел "Япончика" - это к счастью? или?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ой, Сара, я так волнуюсь, шо Вы аж вспотели


  С обильным потоотделением - это не к нам, это к врачу...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> То есть то что я не смотрел "Япончика" - это к счастью? или?


 Чтобы судить о фильме, надо его лично посмотреть, а то получится как в том анекдоте..."Изя напел"...

----------


## Ant

> С обильным потоотделением - это не к нам, это к врачу...


 Это не к нам, это в медпункт! (с) М.М.Ж.

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Чтобы судить о фильме, надо его лично посмотреть, а то получится как в том анекдоте..."Изя напел"...


 Софа, Вы смотрели за Японца? ...Нет. Но я таки плакала...  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> То есть то что я не смотрел "Япончика" - это к счастью? или?


 Или!

----------


## Tango-Mango

> Или!


 А вообще-то очень слабый фильм. Дрянная перепевка Бригады. И одесского колорита там кот наплакал. Так шо, вряд ли Или   :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Чтобы судить о фильме, надо его лично посмотреть, а то получится как в том анекдоте..."Изя напел"...


 Без обид и ничего личного, но это ж как надо не любить своё  время и здоровье, и любить сериалы, чтобы пересмотреть все 12 серий по 50+ минут...  :smileflag:  Я в формате: "сел, приготовился смотреть *с удовольствием* на большом телеке" посмотрел 5 минут первой серии, потом отмотал, где-то с середины посмотрел, потом вторую серию в таком же режиме. Потом на компе лихорадочно плеером (так быстрее, чем на телеке) все серии начал перематывать через каждые 5 минут по 5 минут, надеясь найти "изюминку". В общем, на такой достаточно дотошный просмотр потратил достаточно много времени, но рад, что не потратил его гораздо больше, чтобы потом уже с полной официальной ответственностью сказать:дрэк ! Или чтобы понятнее: фильм- гавно, сорри за мой не литературный одесский, и вообще, это пэрцональное скромное ИМХО... Ещё раз прошу прощения, может, с "художественной" и "исторической" точки зрения в ём что- то есть,  но мы же тут о другом, о родном...  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Без обид и ничего личного, но это ж как надо не любить своё  время и здоровье, и любить сериалы, чтобы пересмотреть все 12 серий по 50+ минут...  Я в формате: "сел, приготовился смотреть *с удовольствием* на большом телеке" посмотрел 5 минут первой серии, потом отмотал, где-то с середины посмотрел, потом вторую серию в таком же режиме. Потом на компе лихорадочно плеером (так быстрее, чем на телеке) все серии начал перематывать через каждые 5 минут по 5 минут, надеясь найти "изюминку". В общем, на такой достаточно дотошный просмотр потратил достаточно много времени, но рад, что не потратил его гораздо больше, чтобы потом уже с полной официальной ответственностью сказать:дрэк ! Или чтобы понятнее: фильм- гавно, сорри за мой не литературный одесский, и вообще, это пэрцональное скромное ИМХО... Ещё раз прошу прощения, может, с "художественной" и "исторической" точки зрения в ём что- то есть,  но мы же тут о другом, о родном...


 Каждое мнение имеет место быть  :smileflag:  То, что не нравилось Хрущеву ("как жопа" (с) ), очень-но нравилось другим, правда, то были картины  :smileflag:  На вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные  :smileflag:  ИМХО, есть и в этом фильме некие моменты, шо зацепили мене  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Каждое мнение имеет место быть  То, что не нравилось Хрущеву ("как жопа" (с) ), очень-но нравилось другим, правда, то были картины  На вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные  ИМХО, есть и в этом фильме некие моменты, шо зацепили мене


 НасчЁт Н.С. хрущёва, это за "бульдозерную выставку"?...
А за Михаила Винницкого (особенно актер, его сыгравший), скажу, что (постоянно писать ШО- не всегда уместно  :smileflag: , прости , Пиня  :smileflag: ) это всё -проделки Изи Бабеля и режиссёра данного кино :smileflag:  По жизни было немного иначе... Это всё "имидж", а на главную роль могли бы пригласить кого-то поближе, кто бы глубже проникся "духом" и "языком", а не туркменского актёра Сызраньского драмтеатра ( образно, хоть и буквально документально говоря).
 Если уже "делать образ", то вот вам "образ" (с), сорри за кросспостинг, я этот "клип" уже в других темах упоминал  :smileflag:  Мне более *родной* при всех нюансах, с его "милой шепелявостью"  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> НасчЁт Н.С. хрущёва, это за "бульдозерную выставку"?...
> А за Михаила Винницкого (особенно актер, его сыгравший), скажу, что (постоянно писать ШО- не всегда уместно , прости , Пиня ) это всё -проделки Изи Бабеля и режиссёра данного кино По жизни было немного иначе... Это всё "имидж", а на главную роль могли бы пригласить кого-то поближе, кто бы глубже проникся "духом" и "языком", а не туркменского актёра Сызраньского драмтеатра ( образно, хоть и буквально документально говоря).
>  Если уже "делать образ", то вот вам "образ" (с), сорри за кросспостинг, я этот "клип" уже в других темах упоминал  Мне более *родной* при всех нюансах, с его "милой шепелявостью"


 Ничего не имею против, но в моем воображении Мишка явно моложе и харизматичнее, "первой свежести"  :smileflag:  Хотя, чему удивляться, в прошлые времена Золушек играли 35-летние тетки, равно, как и Джульетт, почему бы тогда этому Мишке из клипа не быть эдак хорошо за 50?

----------


## Zhemchug

> А вообще-то очень слабый фильм. Дрянная перепевка Бригады. И одесского колорита там кот наплакал. *Так шо, вряд ли Или *


 Вы меня неправильно поняли. А свое мнение относительно этого "шедевра" я высказала гораздо выше.




> НасчЁт Н.С. хрущёва, это за "бульдозерную выставку"?...
> А за Михаила Винницкого (особенно актер, его сыгравший), скажу, что (постоянно писать ШО- не всегда уместно , прости , Пиня ) это всё -проделки Изи Бабеля и режиссёра данного кино По жизни было немного иначе... Это всё "имидж", а на главную роль могли бы пригласить кого-то поближе, кто бы глубже проникся "духом" и "языком", а не *туркменского актёра Сызраньского драмтеатра ( образно, хоть и буквально документально говоря).*
>  Если уже "делать образ", то вот вам "образ" (с), сорри за кросспостинг, я этот "клип" уже в других темах упоминал  Мне более *родной* при всех нюансах, с его "милой шепелявостью" ...


 Так, вероятно, другой актер это были бы уже совсем другие деньги. Надо ж было на чем-то экономить... Хотя и Гафт очень разочаровал. Хорошие актеры иногда спасают плохую режиссуру. Но здесь - не тот случай. 




> Ничего не имею против, но в моем воображении Мишка явно моложе и харизматичнее, "первой свежести"  Хотя, чему удивляться, в прошлые времена Золушек играли 35-летние тетки, равно, как и Джульетт, почему бы тогда этому Мишке из клипа не быть эдак хорошо за 50?


 Вообще-то куплеты Мишки Япончика мог петь с эстрады кто угодно. Если я не ошибаюсь, Буба Касторский именовал себя оригинальным куплетистом, а не предводителем одесских налетчиков. А насчет Золушек: Жеймо в свои далеко не 18 и сейчас смотрится с неизменным интересом. Это - единственный фильм, ИМХО, который выиграл от "раскрашивания". По остальным авторов спасает то, что в большинстве случаев уже некому с ними судиться. И авторское право у нас очень слабо  защищается.

----------


## Чебурген

> Ничего не имею против, но в моем воображении Мишка явно моложе и харизматичнее, "первой свежести"  Хотя, чему удивляться, в прошлые времена Золушек играли 35-летние тетки, равно, как и Джульетт, почему бы тогда этому Мишке из клипа не быть эдак хорошо за 50?


  Я не о возрасте  :smileflag:  Хотя насмотрелся когда-то в нашем Оперном и Музкомедии на "девочек" по сюжету под 50  :smileflag:  Но "Моня" Водяной всегда был "в тему"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Так, вероятно, другой актер это были бы уже совсем другие деньги. Надо ж было на чем-то экономить...


  То бензин, а то- дети... (с) Василий Алибабаевич  :smileflag: 
Сэкономили на деньгах, так нечего выпендриваться с умным выражением на лице в том "кине" *за нашу Одессу*... 
"Умное лицо ещё не признак ума..."(с)
В той же "икающейся" тут "Ликвидации" хоть *игра Актёров* была, да и "язык" лучше "поставили"...

----------


## Politmaker

> ...да и "язык" лучше "поставили"...


 Вот с эти в современных фильмах особенно туго.

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот с эти в современных фильмах особенно туго.


 В *наше* время после просмотра* тех* фильмов  вообще страшно жить! Особенно сегодня в двадцать минут третьего :smileflag: 
P.S. А кому-то страшно и сегодня... В "Пельменных"?  :smileflag: 
Так это "Не наши люди"(с)  :smileflag: 
P.P.S. Не бойтесь ходить в Пельменную на Тираспольской угол Советской Армии, как бы странно это не звучало  :smileflag:  и как не "странно", но там  и сейчас неплохие пельмени по сравнению со многими пафосными ресто  :smileflag: 
P.P.P.S. На всякий случай, я не хозяин и не шеф/сушеф этой Пельменной  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Чтобы судить о фильме, надо его лично посмотреть, а то получится как в том анекдоте..."Изя напел"...


  Боюсь разочароваться, а мине это надо?  - я вас умаляю...

----------


## Tango-Mango

Сара, Вы понимаете шо-то за этих одесских штучек?... Нет. Но базар я таки сделаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Боюсь разочароваться, а мине это надо?  - я вас умаляю...


 Как говаривала бабушка моего мужа: "Кино с таким названием я уже смотреть не буду..."

----------


## Fantomka

> Как говаривала бабушка моего мужа: "Кино с таким названием я уже смотреть не буду..."


  а я не бабушка, но и сейчас так говорю!  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

А мне нравится и название и сам фильм "Искусство жить в Одессе". Очень по теме название...  :smileflag:

----------


## Амели*

Всегда  когда  вспоминаю эту историю  - мне  смешно)))))))))
Моя родственница ( ей 75 лет) была замужем  за  евреем ( он давно умер) , а  она  русская и  свою фамилию  не  меняла  при замужестве , сейчас  она ходит в  Еврейский КЦ и её  там принимают за свою))). 
Так  вот , в этом  центре продавали мацу : русским  по 8 грн., а  евреям по 6 грн. :smileflag: .  Она  пошла в  очередь там где по 6))
Её  спрашивают : "Ваша  фамилия?"  Она отвечает - Иванова и ей  в ответ - "Вам не положено". Она говорит : епрст! , значит спать с евреем  мне  можно? детей иметь с евреем  мне тоже  можно,  а   мацу  значит  по  6 рублей  нельзя ? :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Всегда  когда  вспоминаю эту историю  - мне  смешно)))))))))
> Моя родственница ( ей 75 лет) была замужем  за  евреем ( он давно умер) , а  она  русская и  свою фамилию  не  меняла  при замужестве , сейчас  она ходит в  Еврейский КЦ и её  там принимают за свою))). 
> Так  вот , в этом  центре продавали мацу : русским  по 8 грн., а  евреям по 6 грн..  Она  пошла в  очередь там где по 6))
> Её  спрашивают : "Ваша  фамилия?"  Она отвечает - Иванова и ей  в ответ - "Вам не положено". Она говорит : епрст! , значит спать с евреем  мне  можно? детей иметь с евреем  мне тоже  можно,  а   мацу  значит  по  6 рублей  нельзя ?


 Было бы понятно, если бы ей отказали в принципе, в том случае, когда у них все как-то распределено. Но брать больше на 2 рубля из-за национальности - тут шото не так "в консерватории"... И, между прочим, они ж ее не заставляли спать с евреем и рожать от него детей... 
В этих организациях очень много взято от советской бюрократии, когда пайки, заказы и прочее распределялось строго по категориям получателей. И рядом стоящий никак не мог получить то, что предназначено "соседу".

----------


## феерический

Что я вам расскажу... Вчера посмотрел 2 серии про Мишку Япончика. Первая серия просто резала слух. Нет, не так... Первая просто заворачивала мои уши трубочкой. Это хуже, чем массковское аканье. Ко второй серии актёры более-менее насобачились и диалоги не так нервировали. Но в любом случае - здорово переигрывали. Какое-то оно всё не настоящее, закос под украинцев вышел лучше, чем потуги сделать стилизацию под Наш язык. Очень много надуманного и лишнего.

----------


## Voland

> Что я вам расскажу... Вчера посмотрел 2 серии про Мишку Япончика. Первая серия просто резала слух. Нет, не так... Первая просто заворачивала мои уши трубочкой. Это хуже, чем массковское аканье. Ко второй серии актёры более-менее насобачились и диалоги не так нервировали. Но в любом случае - здорово переигрывали. Какое-то оно всё не настоящее, закос под украинцев вышел лучше, чем потуги сделать стилизацию под Наш язык. Очень много надуманного и лишнего.


 Там чем дальше, тем естественней, где-то ближе к середине, актеры уже живут ролью и фильм захватывает ... по крайней мере, меня зацепило  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Скажу так, первую серию я смогла посмотреть только с третьего захода и то со скрипом, вторая пошла уже чуть полегче, к середине стало легче(прислушался слух) и уже смотрела "за интерес", т.е. и что мне покажут дальше. Не очень пошли 2 последние красноармейские серии(последнюю вообще сделала перерыв на 2 недели), либо они сняли их не так как мне бы лично хотелось это видеть, либо одно из двух.

----------


## феерический

Это уже не говоря за вид Одессы со стороны пляжа 2й Фонтанки с отелем Одесса и высотками по склонам, металлопластиковыми окнами, лузановкой и поскотом, которые тоже могут быть различимы с приморского бульвара. Для полного счастья нехватало только Жигулей где-то в кадре или следа от самолёта на небе) Но не за это речь.

----------


## Panty

> Это уже не говоря за вид Одессы со стороны пляжа 2й Фонтанки с отелем Одесса и высотками по склонам, металлопластиковыми окнами, лузановкой и поскотом, которые тоже могут быть различимы с приморского бульвара. Для полного счастья нехватало только Жигулей где-то в кадре или следа от самолёта на небе) Но не за это речь.


 Про виды не скажу, т.к. для исторических фильмов самой большой проблемой являются....пластиковые окна. :smileflag: )) Хотя то ли в Японце, то ли в Зеленом фургоне, простите шо не помню точно, но сдается таки в Зеленом фургоне, когда изза угла с Приморского бульвара по Воронцовскому переулку начинает шагать демонстрация и типа подают это за большую длинную широкую улицу, а ты знаешь как там всё на самом деле...так что виды нашего города это еще те виды. :smileflag: ))

----------


## феерический

На то и нужны художники, чтобы потом обрабатывать кадр за кадром... А это получился очень бюджетный проект. Очень.

----------


## Panty

> На то и нужны художники, чтобы потом обрабатывать кадр за кадром... А это получился очень бюджетный проект. Очень.


 Это больше шоу-проект.

----------


## Zhemchug

> На то и нужны художники, чтобы потом обрабатывать кадр за кадром... А это получился очень бюджетный проект. Очень.


 Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но кто нужен был хотя бы для того, чтобы Мишке, который шел воевать типа за красных, приделать погоны непонятного вида? На белогвардейские они не тянут. А у красных их не существовало до 1943 года. У меня ЖПМЯ смотрел муж по принципу: надо же что-то смотреть по вечерам. А я входила на 5 минут, видела очередной "шедевральный" кадр или диалог, чертыхалась и уходила за компьютер. 
Насчет следов от самолета, ЛЭП и прочего: там, где фильм действительно достойный это все просто не замечается. В свое время потрясла история съемок финала "В бой идут одни старики". Там виден таки в небе след самолета. Но, по признанию Быкова, дубль они бы не сняли. Они настолько душой выкладывались на съемках, что у кого-то из них точно не выдержало бы сердце. И в "Месте встречи..." видны поезда 70-80х гг., и в "Штирлице" масса ляпов: хотя бы все надписи на "швейцарских" вагонах на русском языке (тара, мест 38), но это не так напрягает. А когда копится раздражение на то, что сняли очередную ерунду под брендом (трендом или как там его...) "Одесса" - начинаешь прикапываться ко всему.

----------


## феерический

Согласен, если бы общая картина нравилась без оговорок - на мелкие ляпы не обращал бы внимание. А так - я натренирован нашими "остроумными" телерекламами, что как только вижу очередную фигню - автоматически включается система распознавания лажи)

----------


## Чебурген

> А когда копится раздражение на то, что сняли очередную ерунду под брендом (трендом или как там его...) "Одесса" - начинаешь прикапываться ко всему.


  Одно радует. Одесса таки бренд (тренд)  :smileflag:  Который не испортить "дешёвыми провокациями", как сказал бы мой папик  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Одно радует. Одесса таки бренд (тренд)  Который не испортить "дешёвыми провокациями", как сказал бы мой папик


 "Не испортят нам обедни злые происки врагов" (С)  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Было бы понятно, если бы ей отказали в принципе, в том случае, когда у них все как-то распределено. Но брать больше на 2 рубля из-за национальности - тут шото не так "в консерватории"... И, между прочим, они ж ее не заставляли спать с евреем и рожать от него детей... 
> *В этих организациях очень много взято от советской бюрократии,* когда пайки, заказы и прочее распределялось строго по категориям получателей. И рядом стоящий никак не мог получить то, что предназначено "соседу".


 ой, напомнили:В кабинете директора гастронома:
- Вы директор? Я вас спрашиваю: кто повесил здесь такое объявление -
"Сметану евреям не продавать"?.. У вас совесть есть?!
- Тихо! Ша! Шо вы орете, как ненормальная? Вы ту сметану пробовали?

----------


## Zhemchug

> ой, напомнили:В кабинете директора гастронома:
> - Вы директор? Я вас спрашиваю: кто повесил здесь такое объявление -
> "Сметану евреям не продавать"?.. У вас совесть есть?!
> - Тихо! Ша! Шо вы орете, как ненормальная? Вы ту сметану пробовали?


 Так этот директор заботился, чтобы своему плохая сметана не попала. А в тех организациях очень часто бдят, чтобы никому лишнего не перепало... Разница...

----------


## Vladal.Od

> Только настоящие одесситы празднуют еще один день освобождения в августе..)))  И знают почему и от кого


  И не в августе, а 1 сентября.

----------


## Vladal.Od

> А кто-нибудь видел, в других городах в маршрутках есть надписи типа: "Место для удара головой", "Чем тише скажете, тем дальне проедете" и др.?


 Да, видел. Лично мне такие надписи не нравятся. Они хоть и несут некоторую иронию и юмор, больше показывают недалёкость водителя. Это моё сугубо личное предвзятое мнение.

----------


## Moon Cat

Недавно, болея дома, за два дня прочла книгу Аркадия Инина и  выпускницы его мастерской во ВГИКе Натальи Павловской  "Утесов. Песня длиною в жизнь"
причем раньше, где-то год назад тому посмотрела фильм, а сейчас прочла эту книгу-сценарий к фильму
конечно, в книге больше информации об Утесове,  книга написана как сценарий и без притензий на глубокое художественное произведение на мой взгляд
Так вот, в книге часто встечается слово "навроку"- что-то я не слышала его ни разу. Интересно его  происхождение )))

----------


## Киров

У нас в семье применяли ,только "невроку".Украинское слово...применялось в предложениях типа-"чувствует себя хорошо,невроку "и подобных.Типа чтобы не наврочить,не сглазить...

----------


## Moon Cat

> У нас в семье применяли ,только "невроку".Украинское слово...применялось в предложениях типа-"чувствует себя хорошо,невроку "и подобных.Типа чтобы не наврочить,не сглазить...


 да, наверно, все-таки "невроку"
в книге в диалогах семьи Утесова, ой, Вайсбейнов друг  с другом, с соседями разных национальностей в Треугольном пер. встречалось это слово, потом, очень милое его обращение "хлопчики", которое он сохранил будучи уже вдали от Одессы и с большими перерывами около десяти лет покидая родной город...
Кто знал, как было все на самом деле?риторический вопрос...

----------


## victor.odessa

> У нас в семье применяли ,только "невроку".Украинское слово...применялось в предложениях типа-"чувствует себя хорошо,невроку "и подобных.Типа чтобы не наврочить,не сглазить...


  Я думаю, что скорее всего значение слова "невроку" - не по годам. Вырос невроку, аппетит невроку и т.д.

----------


## Amon_RA

Невроку- не наврочить, т.е. не сглазить

----------


## Moon Cat

а правда, что слово "блатной" вышло из идиша и соответственно немецкого языка от слова "Blatte" бумага, т.е. по бумажке по записочке
потом слово  "халява" тоже  из того же источника и означала выдача бесплатного молока(типа крынки) и халы в субботу бедным. У кого какие мнения на этот счет?

----------


## Киров

Воров,грабителей называют блатными...может от английского "blud-кровь "А когда мы что-то берем по блату,то кровь означает по кровному,по родственному...

----------


## victor.odessa

> а правда, что слово  "халява" означала выдача бесплатного молока(типа крынки) и халы в субботу бедным. У кого какие мнения на этот счет?


 Читать всю статью: http://halyava.do.am/publ/1-1-0-1
... нет никаких свидетельств в пользу того, что среди евреев Российской Империи когда-либо существовал обычай раздавать детям по пятницам бесплатное молоко. Не описан пока этнографами и обычай делиться молоком представителями различных классовых слоёв еврейского общества.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Читать всю статью: http://halyava.do.am/publ/1-1-0-1
> ... нет никаких свидетельств в пользу того, что среди евреев Российской Империи когда-либо существовал обычай раздавать детям по пятницам бесплатное молоко. Не описан пока этнографами и обычай делиться молоком представителями различных классовых слоёв еврейского общества.


 Когда появился обычай раздавать бедным молоко- "халяву" Российской империи не было, как, собственно, и России))))

----------


## Koska

> Воров,грабителей называют блатными...может от английского "blud-кровь "А когда мы что-то берем по блату,то кровь означает по кровному,по родственному...


 А ещё англичане говорят chair, а мы на этот же предмет говорим стул. Хотя stool - это у англичан табуретка.
Может, было бы продуктивнее не строить домыслов, а обращаться в этимилогические справочники?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Когда появился обычай раздавать бедным молоко- "халяву" Российской империи не было, как, собственно, и России))))


 А зачем же мы тогда обсуждаем тему "Одесские штучки (что и как говорят у нас)?

----------


## Ant

> а правда, что слово "блатной" вышло из идиша и соответственно немецкого языка от слова "Blatte" бумага, т.е. по бумажке по записочке
> ...


 В Одессе откупившимся от бандитов выдавали расписку.

----------


## Чебурген

> В Одессе откупившимся от бандитов выдавали расписку.


  Сейчас это называется "решение суда"  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

НІВРОКУ
        розм. 1. присл. Нічого собі; непогано; так, як треба; також у значенні вст. сл. – як побажання не наврочити кому-небудь своїми словами. То був уже старий, кремезний ще нівроку... (Панас Мирний); – Ну та й гарна ж, нівроку, удовина дочка!.. (І.Нечуй-Левицький); – Ви добре бачите? – "Нівроку. На зір не нарікаю" (В.Земляк). 2. прикм. незм. Такий, як треба; непоганий. Нівроку зять, не зять, а дуб, тернові очі, чорний чуб, з обличчя видно – дружелюб (І.Гончаренко). http://slovopedia.org.ua/32/53405/31610.html

----------


## Пушкин

> а правда, что слово "блатной" вышло из идиша и соответственно немецкого языка от слова "Blatte" бумага, т.е. по бумажке по записочке
> потом слово  "халява" тоже  из того же источника и означала выдача бесплатного молока(типа крынки) и халы в субботу бедным. У кого какие мнения на этот счет?


  Халав - не иврите - молоко...

----------


## Off line

Французское "шерами"(мой дорогой)и ,чисто русское,шарамыга,происхождение одно а смысл абсолютно другой!

----------


## Zhemchug

Хоть это и не одесские штучки, но слово шарамыжник произошло действительно от "шер ами" в тот период, когда французские войска покидали Россию после неудачной кампании голодными и т.ск. не в лучшем виде. Они с помощью этой фразы просили поесть у мирного населения. Непонятную фразу крестьяне перекрутили на свой лад. И получилось "шаромыжник", т.е. попрошайка, приставала. То что по русски называется "ни кола, ни двора". Аналогично происхождение недавно еще часто употреблявшегося, в том числе и в Одессе, "фармазон" в смысле жулик от "франкмассон".

----------


## Киров

Слабо верится,что голодный,продрогший солдат в чужой стране начнет разводить сентименты типа "дорогой друг"...ствол в ноздри-вот аргумент для настоящего воина...тем более сколько они там отступали,чтобы это так осело в умах людей?Опять же вижу корень слова шарамыжник в английском Share-доля,часть.Умыкнул долю,часть-шарамыкник-шарамыжник.Ну и "на шару "вероятно имеет(трансформировавшись) отсюда корень.Так я думаю,но я могу и ошибаться.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Слабо верится,что голодный,продрогший солдат в чужой стране начнет разводить сентименты типа "дорогой друг"...ствол в ноздри-вот аргумент для настоящего воина...тем более сколько они там отступали,чтобы это так осело в умах людей?Опять же вижу корень слова шарамыжник в английском Share-доля,часть.Умыкнул долю,часть-шарамыкник-шарамыжник.Ну и "на шару "вероятно имеет(трансформировавшись) отсюда корень.Так я думаю,но я могу и ошибаться.


 Ну, в общем, и ошибаешься)))) Про "шарамыжника"- все правда, произошло от французского.

А вот слово "шара"- как раз от английского share - поделиться))))

----------


## Гидрант

> Хоть это и не одесские штучки, но слово шарамыжник произошло действительно от "шер ами" в тот период, когда французские войска покидали Россию после неудачной кампании голодными и т.ск. не в лучшем виде. Они с помощью этой фразы просили поесть у мирного населения. Непонятную фразу крестьяне перекрутили на свой лад. И получилось "шаромыжник", т.е. попрошайка, приставала. То что по русски называется "ни кола, ни двора". Аналогично происхождение недавно еще часто употреблявшегося, в том числе и в Одессе, "фармазон" в смысле жулик от "франкмассон".


 1. Фармазонами масонов звали на Руси едва ли не изначально. "_Что? К фармазонам в клоб? Пошел он в бусурманы!_"(с) - княгиня Тугоуховская (отнюдь не крестьянского происхождения :smileflag: ) в "Горе от ума"

2. Насчет "шаромыжника" есть у меня подозрение, что нарицательным стало оно не только благодаря пленным французам, но и французам-торгашам с того же Кузнецкого моста. Там, вероятно, "шер ами" звучало еще чаще, сопровождая продажу тканей "ле-жатин" и "провасдур" московским барышням и купчихам  :smileflag: 

3. И ППКС предыдущего оратора, что все это "не одесские штучки", а тема вырождается в клон "Языкового ликбеза" с уклоном в этимологию НЕОДЕССКИХ слов. А это уже не как "мы" говорим, а как "усе вокруг" говорят.

----------


## Киров

Французов в армии Наполеона было меньше половины,как "титульную нацию "их вероятно снабжали получше других,да и эвакуировали из России в числе первых...так что русские крестьяне скорей всего слышали не шер ами,а гебен зи мир битте,или прошу пана...а мне кажется,что все придумано в Одессе,и в космос мы людям дорогу проложили...пусть пользуются.

----------


## arial0072

> Когда появился обычай раздавать бедным молоко- "халяву" Российской империи не было, как, собственно, и России))))


 Зато Украина була В же! )))

----------


## Виктор Р

In golgen cmeh in papirossen-
Im un dichc wen hraizen in vargosen...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Халав - не иврите - молоко...


 <Бумага-papire> нем.

----------


## Чебурген

А зонтик- парасолька, галстук- краватка,- это на каком, с какого языка взято?  :smileflag:  Риторический вопрос к тем, кто иногда насмехается над некоторыми *нашими одесскими* словами и выражениями  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> А зонтик- парасолька, галстук- краватка,- это на каком, с какого языка взято?  Риторический вопрос к тем, кто иногда насмехается над некоторыми *нашими одесскими* словами и выражениями


 )))

----------


## Чебурген

Честно, вот хочется узнать, как зонтик и галстук звучат по узбекски, и при вынужденном общении на "дэржавной мови" их употреблядь....

----------


## Виктор Р

> Честно, вот хочется узнать, как зонтик и галстук звучат по узбекски, и при вынужденном общении на "дэржавной мови" их употреблядь....


 Я конечно дико извиняюсь,но купите себе узбекско-ураинский словарь и морочьте ему страницы!

----------


## Чебурген

> Я конечно дико извиняюсь,но купите себе узбекско-ураинский словарь и морочьте ему страницы!


 В Одессе другого ответа и не могло бы быть  :smileflag: 
P.S. Тема "на грани", всё, что можно было сказать, уже сказано, остаётся только выдумывать (или видумлять, как сказала бы моя бабушка), как её (тему) "удерживать на плаву"... Хоть какими- то не  совсем бессмысленными "апами"... Или "по N-ному кругу", будем вспоминать опять о том же, о "вечном"? Как в теме "Шо ви помните за 80-е" каждые полгода опять по- новой вспоминают за цены на мороженное при СССР  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> В Одессе другого ответа и не могло бы быть 
> P.S. Тема "на грани", всё, что можно было сказать, уже сказано, остаётся только выдумывать (или видумлять, как сказала бы моя бабушка), как её (тему) "удерживать на плаву"... Хоть какими- то не  совсем бессмысленными "апами"... Или "по N-ному кругу", будем вспоминать опять о том же, о "вечном"? Как в теме "Шо ви помните за 80-е" каждые полгода опять по- новой вспоминают за цены на мороженное при СССР


  Да.Таки-да...А я только керосину подлил в тему(в моей манере)...

----------


## Чебурген

> Да.Таки-да...А я только керосину подлил в тему(в моей манере)...


 Может не в эту тему, а в тему "Что вы помните о 80-х", хотя это гораздо раньше, до "80-х" было, лаконичные надписи на воротах дворов "Керосин", и отдельные будочки с этой надписью. Смутно помню  какой-то полуподвальчик в начале Лазарева (Малороссийской) с одноимённой надписью. А ведь когда-то это была актуальная тема, как нынче "обменники" на каждом шагу...  :smileflag:  Керосин для керогазов, примусов и керосиновых ламп. Никаких новых "мудрёных одесских" слов тут нет, но "тема" была, а "за керосин" можно тоже много чего вспомнить/рассказать  :smileflag:  Так же, как и за "*подводных* лё*д*чиков", кто слышал за это? :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Может не в эту тему, а в тему "Что вы помните о 80-х", хотя это гораздо раньше, до "80-х" было, лаконичные надписи на воротах дворов "Керосин", и отдельные будочки с этой надписью. Смутно помню  какой-то полуподвальчик в начале Лазарева (Малороссийской) с одноимённой надписью. А ведь когда-то это была актуальная тема, как нынче "обменники" на каждом шагу...  Керосин для керогазов, примусов и керосиновых ламп. Никаких новых "мудрёных одесских" слов тут нет, но "тема" была, а "за керосин" можно тоже много чего вспомнить/рассказать  Так же, как и за "*подводных* лё*д*чиков", кто слышал за это?


 ))) Я таки подлил карасину!!! Керосиновая лавка была на Лазарева и на Чумке.
А я ещё помню,когда уголь развозили на лошадях.(Конечно,я ещё был совсем маленький).

----------


## Ecet

Сетования *Чебурген* о том, что тема исчерпала себя, к сожалению, заставляют задуматься, что Одесса уже не та. Фразы, слова, выражения, которые тут вспоминались не выдумывались специально. Произносившие их не старались говорить на "одесском языке", они даже не знали, что такой существует. Они говорили так, как думали. И, если б Одесса была та, эта тема б не умирала. Этот язык нас бы окружал в повседневной жизни и нам не надо было ничего вспоминать, мы бы просто цитировали то, что услышали. А вместо этого на последних страницах встречаешь или неудачные попытки подражания или украинофобство. А ведь этот язык, так нами всеми любимому одесскому, дал не меньше, чем идиш. Что ж мы так его не любим? (вопрос риторический).
ПыСы: И только посты одного человека я читаю с удовольствием. Свой плюс за великолепный стиль она от меня получила

----------


## Чебурген

> ))) Я таки подлил карасину!!!


  А "подводный лё*д*чик"- это вовсе не Маринеско (при всём уважении  :smileflag: ) и не словесный каламбур, а такие дядьки, которые "до войны" *на подводах лёд развозили*, ибо с холодильниками в то время как-то ещё не сложилось  :smileflag:  И были "лёдники", где хранили продукты, с кускам льда. Это были или какие-то "местечки" в подвалах/ полуподвалах, или специальные ниши под окнами/подоконниками.

----------


## Чебурген

> Фразы, слова, выражения, которые тут вспоминались не выдумывались специально. Произносившие их не старались говорить на "одесском языке", они даже не знали, что такой существует. Они говорили так, как думали.


 Ключевые слова... Есть такой термин "на каком языке думать". Наши  старшие родичи или непосредственно родители (не люблю слово "предки") именно *думали* на этом языке и соответственно, "выражались"  :smileflag: 



> ПыСы: И только посты одного человека я читаю с удовольствием. Свой плюс за великолепный стиль она от меня получила


 Я даже догадываюсь, о ком речь. Если правильно догадался, то абсолютно согласен!  :smileflag: 
P.S.  Не люблю коверкать слова... Тем более, буквами всё равно интонацию не передашь, поэтому стараюсь писать "литературным русским", а не "одесским разговорным"  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

В стране победившего коммунизма цены на мороженное решали не все...тут важен был хорошо поставленный голос.Когда заканчивались мамыны"деньги",один из нас вылазил на забор холодильника на Комсомольской и кричал:"Тетинька,дайте мороженое(пожалостливей)",очень часто из-за забора спрашивали :"Сколько вас "и выдавали заветное.

----------


## Amon_RA

> А зонтик- парасолька, галстук- краватка,- это на каком, с какого языка взято?  Риторический вопрос к тем, кто иногда насмехается над некоторыми *нашими одесскими* словами и выражениями


 Это, возможно, отступление от темы, но:
зонтик называется парасолькой, как известно, от французского "пара соль"- для солнца. Но в подавляющем большинстве случаев мы используем его во время дождя.
И французы различают зонты от дождя и от солнца. От дождя зонт называется "пара плюи". Стало быть, зонт в украинском языке вполне мог бы называться не парасолька, а параплюйка.

Хорваты гордятся тем, что они придумали галстук и во многих языках он называется "краватка" в честь их страны. Считается, что галстук, привезенный из Хорватии - это аутентичный сувенир. Я, правда, не смог там найти подходящего)))

При чем к этим двум словам одесский язык- ума не приложу.

----------


## феерический

> А "подводный лё*д*чик"- это вовсе не Маринеско (при всём уважении ) и не словесный каламбур, а такие дядьки, которые "до войны" *на подводах лёд развозили*, ибо с холодильниками в то время как-то ещё не сложилось  И были "лёдники", где хранили продукты, с кускам льда. Это были или какие-то "местечки" в подвалах/ полуподвалах, или специальные ниши под окнами/подоконниками.


 Когда я в детстве оставался новечать у своей бабушки на Троицкой, то всегда оставлял либо окно, либо балкон чуть приоткрытым. Люблю свежий воздух. И всегда от неё слышал фразу: "Что ты тут опять л*е*дник развёл! Навязался на мою голову."

----------


## Zhemchug

> А "подводный лё*д*чик"- это вовсе не Маринеско (при всём уважении ) и не словесный каламбур, а такие дядьки, которые "до войны" *на подводах лёд развозили*, ибо с холодильниками в то время как-то ещё не сложилось  И были "лёдники", где хранили продукты, с кускам льда. Это были или какие-то "местечки" в подвалах/ полуподвалах, или специальные ниши под окнами/подоконниками.


 Рискну с Вами поспорить. Совсем недавно моя тетка 1929г.р. (к сожалению, последняя из оставшихся в живых моих старших родственников) вспоминала, как в 30-е годы ей в награду за полностью съеденный обед (ох уж эта одесская кормежка...) разрешалось покататься на машине с бабушкиным братом. Он занимался именно развозом льда по предприятиям.

----------


## Пушкин

> Сетования *Чебурген* о том, что тема исчерпала себя, к сожалению, заставляют задуматься, что Одесса уже не та. Фразы, слова, выражения, которые тут вспоминались не выдумывались специально. Произносившие их не старались говорить на "одесском языке", они даже не знали, что такой существует. Они говорили так, как думали. И, если б Одесса была та, эта тема б не умирала. Этот язык нас бы окружал в повседневной жизни и нам не надо было ничего вспоминать, мы бы просто цитировали то, что услышали. А вместо этого на последних страницах встречаешь или неудачные попытки подражания или украинофобство. А ведь этот язык, так нами всеми любимому одесскому, дал не меньше, чем идиш. Что ж мы так его не любим? (вопрос риторический).
> ПыСы: И только посты одного человека я читаю с удовольствием. Свой плюс за великолепный стиль она от меня получила


  И тема не умерла - потому что мы объяли только процентов двадцать фраз и выражений, а если учесть что перестановка слов и фраз дают увеличения в геометрической прогрессии то...., и Одесса всё та же - разве может быть другая Одесса? Ой шо ви такое говорите... летом встретил одну одесситку (не могу сказать что бывшую) проживающею в Москве , так она мине напела за то, шо на Дерибасовской слышна одна украинская рЭч - Одесса уже не та и т.д. и т.п.... На что я ей ответил - а почему ви не слышали на Дерибабушке английскую реч? не стоит искать Одессу среди турЫстов или торговцев, с Молдавии или близ лежащих сёл, на Привозе. Пройдитесь старыми одесскими двориками, но не центра города, а Молдаванки. И открою один секрет - пройдитесь летом после 17.00 - ви будите иметь удовольствие послушать не только за жизьнь, но и за Одессу-маму то же. Не верите? так идите и проверьте. А сидя перед экраном монитора или того хуже - за рубежом - можно таки отсидеть тухес и поиметь гембель на свой мишьигеный коп от злобы. На этом форуме есть масса интересных одесских тем которые доказывают что Одесса была, есть и будет... :smileflag:  Тока шоб войны не было, а остальное ми переживем...

----------


## Чебурген

> Рискну с Вами поспорить. Совсем недавно моя тетка 1929г.р. (к сожалению, последняя из оставшихся в живых моих старших родственников) вспоминала, как в 30-е годы ей в награду за полностью съеденный обед (ох уж эта одесская кормежка...) разрешалось покататься на машине с бабушкиным братом. Он занимался именно развозом льда по предприятиям.


  По предприятиям возможно и на машинах развозили, а по дворам на подводах  :smileflag:  Это словосочетание я услышал от дедушки, маминого дяди, 1906 года рождения. У людей того поколения жизнь делилась на "до войны" и после. Он точный год не называл, да и не акцентировал на этом внимание, возможно для него "до войны" это и 20-е годы, и до революции...  :smileflag:  Не исключаю, что и после войны долго лёд по дворам развозили в том числе и на подводах  :smileflag:  Кстати, и этот дедушка Филя, и бабушка моя, и сестра её (та, которая до начала 70-х на Малороссийской жила, хоть убей не помню, в каком номере  :smileflag: ) холодильник очень часто "лёдником" называли, если не холодильник в целом, то морозилку точно  :smileflag: 


> Пройдитесь старыми одесскими двориками, но не центра города, а Молдаванки. И открою один секрет - пройдитесь летом после 17.00 - ви будите иметь удовольствие послушать не только за жизьнь, но и за Одессу-маму то же. Не верите? так идите и проверьте. А сидя перед экраном монитора или того хуже - за рубежом - можно таки отсидеть тухес и поиметь гембель на свой мишьигеный коп от злобы. На этом форуме есть масса интересных одесских тем которые доказывают что Одесса была, есть и будет... Тока шоб войны не было, а остальное ми переживем...


 Читаете мои мысли  :smileflag:  Я часто бываю на Ночном Экспресе на Цветаева, после него летом люблю пешочком пройтись по Чернышевского до Красного Креста, а там уже на маршрутку или трамвай, мне эта улица именно со старой Одессой ассоциируется, ностальгично так. Правда во дворики не захожу, неудобно как-то...  :smileflag:

----------


## strawberryd

Еврей плачет над могилой:
- Ой-вей, почему же ты так рано умер? На кого ты меня оставил?
- О ком это вы так горюете? - спрашивает кладбищенский нищий.
- О первом муже своей жены.

----------


## strawberryd

- Сара, сколько ты весишь?
- В очках - сто двадцать килограммов.
- А почему в очках?
- А без них я цифры не вижу.

----------


## Voland

> ))) Я таки подлил карасину!!! Керосиновая лавка была на Лазарева и на Чумке.
> А я ещё помню,когда уголь развозили на лошадях.(Конечно,я ещё был совсем маленький).


 На Пересыпи были две (которые я помню) - на Ярмарочной и на Бондарева (не в курсе как сейчас называется)  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Лавку на Ольгиевском спуске помню очень смутно,но хорошо помню ездила машина и продавала керосин. Где-то в году 70 мы уже возле Староконного заправляли такие маленькие газовые баллоны.

----------


## Zhemchug

> По предприятиям возможно и на машинах развозили, а по дворам на подводах  Это словосочетание я услышал от дедушки, маминого дяди, 1906 года рождения. У людей того поколения жизнь делилась на "до войны" и после. Он точный год не называл, да и не акцентировал на этом внимание, возможно для него "до войны" это и 20-е годы, и до революции...  *Не исключаю, что и после войны долго лёд по дворам развозили в том числе и на подводах * Кстати, и этот дедушка Филя, и бабушка моя, и сестра её (та, которая до начала 70-х на Малороссийской жила, хоть убей не помню, в каком номере ) холодильник очень часто "лёдником" называли, если не холодильник в целом, то морозилку точно Читаете мои мысли  Я часто бываю на Ночном Экспресе на Цветаева, после него летом люблю пешочком пройтись по Чернышевского до Красного Креста, а там уже на маршрутку или трамвай, мне эта улица именно со старой Одессой ассоциируется, ностальгично так. Правда во дворики не захожу, неудобно как-то...


 Теперь уже не у кого спросить, но вроде бы лёдником мои не пользовались. Да и не было у нас под окнами таких штук. Я довольно хорошо помню бабушкину квартиру. Но у бабушки с довоенных времен был распорядок с базаром утром (благо Привоз в шаговой доступности) и каждый день свежим обедом днем. Она не работала. Но были муж, 3 детей, ее родители и иногда еще столовались-стирались ее неженатые братья. 
В 60-70-е в этой квартире уже жили "только" бабушка, я с родителями и бабушкина сестра с сыном... Так что самашечий дом был практически постоянно. Только персонажи менялись. Холодильником обзавелись где-то в 60-е. Этот "Юрюзань" 1963 года я потом в 1986 взяла с собой "во взрослую жизнь". А в 2001 мы его кому-то отдали полностью в рабочем состоянии. Дальнейшую его судьбу не знаю...
А вот воду помню в 3-х литровых бутылях на балконе. Но это скорее не для льда, а просто бытовой запас. Напор в кране был очень маленький. И странно почему-то запомнился не скандал, а именно вэйзмир по поводу того, что однажды ночью резко ударил мороз. В результате на балконе оказались бутыля изо льда и куча битого стекла вокруг... Отец тогда вспомнил свой школьный курьез о ком-то из одноклассников:
-- Назови множественное число от слова стекло.
-- Дрэбезги.

----------


## Зяма

> А "подводный лё*д*чик"- это вовсе не Маринеско (при всём уважении ) и не словесный каламбур, а такие дядьки, которые "до войны" *на подводах лёд развозили*, ибо с холодильниками в то время как-то ещё не сложилось  И были "лёдники", где хранили продукты, с кускам льда. Это были или какие-то "местечки" в подвалах/ полуподвалах, или специальные ниши под окнами/подоконниками.


 Мой дядя жил на Раскидаловской. Когда у них в доме появлялся кто-то молодой, кто вырос уже с холодильником, он ему(ей) обязательно показывал, где именно у них во дворе был лёдник, приговаривая: нам лёд возил лёДчик, не подумайте что леТчик, который летает, а тот, который  лёд развозил.

----------


## Зяма

> Когда я в детстве оставался новечать у своей бабушки на Троицкой, то всегда оставлял либо окно, либо балкон чуть приоткрытым. Люблю свежий воздух. И всегда от неё слышал фразу: "*Что ты тут опять ледник развёл*! Навязался на мою голову."


 Я это тоже не раз слышал от бабушки. Она говорила, я топлю печку, чтобы нагреться, а ты л*е*дник развел.  Кстати, уголь до сих пор еще есть в ее сарайчике на Успенской, хотя квартира давно с АГВ

----------


## Чебурген

> Теперь уже не у кого спросить, но вроде бы лёдником мои не пользовались. Да и не было у нас под окнами таких штук. Я довольно хорошо помню бабушкину квартиру. Но у бабушки с довоенных времен был распорядок с базаром утром (благо Привоз в шаговой доступности) и каждый день свежим обедом днем.
> ======
> Холодильником обзавелись где-то в 60-е. Этот "Юрюзань" 1963 года я потом в 1986 взяла с собой "во взрослую жизнь". А в 2001 мы его кому-то отдали полностью в рабочем состоянии. Дальнейшую его судьбу не знаю...


 Жена в детстве часто жила у дедушки с бабушкой на Софиевской, в доме 1927 г. "выпуска"  :smileflag:  Так вот, она хорошо помнит "лёдник" на кухне под окном, такой шкафчик с дверцами" с выходом "с другой стороны" "на улицу"  :smileflag:  (это конец 70-х). Сейчас увы, после кап. ремонта лишь снаружи такой фактурный прямоугольничек под окном остался, рядом с кондишеном  :smileflag: 
А у нас был холодильник "Арагац" (такое тоже, *советское* название ... :smileflag: ), с начала 70-х по середину 90-х. Отдали знакомым после апгрейда тоже в рабочем состоянии. Вот его бабушка "лёдником" в т. ч. и называла. Какой холодильник был на старой квартире на Болгарской- не помню, что-то типа "однорукого бандита" ЗИЛа  :smileflag: 
А ещё помню, "смитевозки" ездили, и с колокольчиком ходили... Все в халатах и бигудях выходили *со двора на улицу*, спеша выкинуть "смитё" из вёдер. Но это "украинизированный одессизм"  :smileflag:

----------


## Ecet

> Теперь уже не у кого спросить, но вроде бы лёдником мои не пользовались. Да и не было у нас под окнами таких штук. Я довольно хорошо помню бабушкину квартиру. Но у бабушки с довоенных времен был распорядок с базаром утром (благо Привоз в шаговой доступности) и каждый день свежим обедом днем. Она не работала. Но были муж, 3 детей, ее родители и иногда еще столовались-стирались ее неженатые братья.


 То же хорошо помню бабушку с базаром рано утром. Свежий творожок перед школой со сметанкой и вареньем. А сей час летом на базар почти не хожу, т.к. с утра предпочитаю на море, а раньше 8-ми утра на Черемушках делать нечего. Для меня это слишком поздно



> Отец тогда вспомнил свой школьный курьез о ком-то из одноклассников:
> -- Назови множественное число от слова стекло.
> -- Дрэбезги.


 Очень люблю похожую историю, авторство приписывают Петру Катаеву.
Факультет филологии в Мечникова
 - Назовите повелительное наклонение глагола молчать.
 - Ша!

----------


## Sasha Sport

> А ещё помню, "смитевозки" ездили, и с колокольчиком ходили... Все в халатах и бигудях выходили *со двора на улицу*, спеша выкинуть "смитё" из вёдер. Но это "украинизированный одессизм"


 да че там, этот прикол жив и по сей день !

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...А ещё помню, "смитевозки" ездили, и с колокольчиком ходили... Все в халатах и бигудях выходили *со двора на улицу*, спеша выкинуть "смитё" из вёдер. Но это "украинизированный одессизм"


 Сколько раз просыпалась утром еще в дошкольный период под истерический крик кого-то из соседок: "Мара, мусор!!!" Марой звали хозяйку   нашей парадной в глубине двора. Ей принадлежали на праве частной собственности 6 квартир, включая нашу. Звон колокольчика мусорщика, идущего по улице, она могла и не услышать. А на этот крик всегда высовывалась из окна:
-- *Ч*то?
-- Мара, вы уже выкинули смитё? Мусор приехал.
-- Сейчас иду (или - еще вчера).




> То же хорошо помню бабушку с базаром рано утром. Свежий творожок перед школой со сметанкой и вареньем....


 В школьные годы мы уже с бабушкой не жили. А до школы или на каникулах очень хорошо помню, как открывала только один глаз утром, а на столе уже стояла тарелка со стопкой блинов. Сейчас точно такие же пеку своей внучке...

----------


## RBG

Я ещё помню керосиновую лавку на Еврейской, между Ленина и К. Маркса, во всяком случае, надпись "Керосин" на воротах была.

----------


## Panty

> А ещё помню, "смитевозки" ездили, и с колокольчиком ходили... Все в халатах и бигудях выходили *со двора на улицу*, спеша выкинуть "смитё" из вёдер. Но это "украинизированный одессизм"


 Оооооооооооо, и они так трезвонили(по ощущениям в чугунный колокольчик :smileflag: ))) и мусоровозки были такого заборного зеленого цвета с соответствующими ароматами: Мусооооооооооооооор! Мусооооооооооор! :smileflag: ))

----------


## Чебурген

> Я ещё помню керосиновую лавку на Еврейской, между Ленина и К. Маркса, во всяком случае, надпись "Керосин" на воротах была.


 А надпись "Во дворе туалета нет" вообще на каждых третьих воротах была, хотя туалеты таки были  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> а правда, что слово "блатной" вышло из идиша и соответственно немецкого языка от слова "Blatte" бумага, т.е. по бумажке по записочке
> потом слово  "халява" тоже  из того же источника и означала выдача бесплатного молока(типа крынки) и халы в субботу бедным. У кого какие мнения на этот счет?


 Про "блатной" ничего не скажу. А "халява" - в арабском языке это сладкий подарок, который дают кому-нибудь. Отсюда и слово "халва" уже в нашем языке.

----------


## Amon_RA

Гы)))

----------


## Panty

> А надпись "Во дворе туалета нет" вообще на каждых третьих воротах была, хотя туалеты таки были


 А эти оргромные ворота с калиткой посередине, которые правильные дворники закрывали на ночь. :smileflag:  У нас во дворе еще и колонка была долго, летом было классно! :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Про "блатной" ничего не скажу. А "халява" - в арабском языке это сладкий подарок, который дают кому-нибудь. Отсюда и слово "халва" уже в нашем языке.


 Это сладкое слово "халява" :smileflag:  Вот откуда оно произошло. :smileflag: )))))))))

----------


## Ecet

Возможно тут уже обсуждалось, заранее прошу прощение, если что. Я вот тут задумался, мы же всегда ходим на море, а во всем мире - на пляж. И стало интересно, это действительно так или только похоже на одессизм?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Возможно тут уже обсуждалось, заранее прошу прощение, если что. Я вот тут задумался, мы же всегда ходим на море, а во всем мире - на пляж. И стало интересно, это действительно так или только похоже на одессизм?


 И соответственно "вид нА море и обратно"  :smileflag:

----------


## kraksik

А "НЕ БЕРИ МЕНЯ ЗА ЗДЕСЬ,Я ВЕЗДЕ ТАКАЯ"!!!

----------


## Виктор Р

Г-ну Чебургену! Согласен! Теме кадухис!

----------


## Виктор Р

> И соответственно "вид нА море и обратно"


 Это когда у женщины лифчик неотличим от трусиков.

----------


## Чебурген

> Г-ну Чебургену! Согласен! Теме кадухис!


 Не дождётесь!
 Вот тут у нас не любят В. Смирнова. И я понимаю, зачем. Но читая 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *кусочек из него*"Как мы тогда не поломали ноги?» – подумал старик Гасанов, глядя, как неловко садится на стул протянувший ему газету киоскер Шурка Коробов, постаревший, облысевший, скрипящий примитивным протезом и, в отличие от него, никогда не унывающий.

Как они тогда не поломали ноги, старик Гасанов не понимал до сих пор. Это было много лет назад, когда тридцать молодых ребят в рябчиках, высадившись на рассвете у крутого берега лимана, бесшумно поднялись вверх и взяли в ножи сонную батарею румын. А потом было кукурузное поле, сквозь которое их просочилось только трое, и спелые неубранные початки брызгали в разные стороны, сбиваемые осколками гранат и автоматными очередями. И они втроем, он, Абрам Гасанов, Шурка Коробов и Мотя, как же его фамилия… Мотя с Малой Арнаутской, заняли последнюю линию обороны у обрыва. На троих у них осталось два ножа, покореженная винтовка, четыре гранаты, трофейный автомат с полуопустевшим рожком. Тогда Мотя предложил выпустить по румынам весь боезапас и сделать им цыганочку с вырванными годами в последней рукопашной. И хотя недавнему выпуску Школы юнг пессимисту с детства Гасанову в душе очень не хотелось исполнять последний в жизни номер, он согласно кивнул головой. Но Шурка Коробов… Шурка Коробов был старше их на целых два года, и он зло процедил в сторону краснофлотца, сжавшего побелевшими пальцами искореженную винтовку:

– Мотя, не мелите этих идиотств. На Малой Арнаутской вас ждет мама, а я еще не врезал скрипачку Нельку с третьего этажа. Ребе Абраму тоже так хочется идти в атаку, как досрочно побывать в Валиховском переулке. Слушайте, что я имею вам предложить. Когда румыны подойдут поближе, я выпалю в них все, что осталось в этом трахтамате. И они обязательно лягут кверху жопой. А потом они подымутся снова. И вы кинете у них эти прекрасные овощи. И они снова лягут в той же позе. Но как только вы кинете им все, что у вас есть хорошего, мы тут же прыгнем у низ и поплывем до нашего берега. И вот тогда, Мотя, у нас будет шанс получить свинцовую румынскую конфету. Но, может быть, кто-то и доплывет, если, конечно, не останется на красивых камнях по дороге у низ.

Гасанов и Мотя, тут же передумав героически умирать в последней атаке, мгновенно согласился с этим планом, И когда перед поднявшимися румынами взметнулись желто-черные сполохи разорвавшихся гранат, моряки, дружно взяв в зубы кончики ленточек бесок, прыгнули вниз.Старик Гасанов до сих пор не знает, сколько времени занял этот коллективный полет, когда они, обдираясь до костей, скатились по валунам и кустарникам к ленивой, не по-военному ласковой волне августовского лимана и, не чувствуя боли, поплыли к своему берегу. И лиман дезинфицировал их вмиг загоревшиеся раны, о которых Гасанов тут же забыл, когда мелким горохом легли прямо перед ним фонтанчики автоматной очереди. «Я прямо, как Чапаев», – гордо думал о себе тогда еще молодой, а потому глупый Гасанов, но, если честно, ему совсем не хотелось стопроцентно походить на героя революции. Хотя недавно на их корабле и крутили ролик, в котором Чапаев вовсе не утонул, а выплыл, Гасанову в этом как-то слабо верилось, несмотря на то, что он был комсомольцем. «Разве Сталин допустит, чтобы в меня попали враги?» – задал сам себе беспроигрышный вопрос Гасанов, разгребая упругую воду. Потом он услышал сквозь автоматную пальбу и удары крови по барабанным перепонкам крик, обернувшись, схватил вмиг опустевшими легкими воздух, увидел, как, выпучив глаза, медленно уходит под воду Мотя с Малой Арнаутской. Тогда Гасанов оцепенел и, скорее всего, догнал бы Мотю, потому что его раны внезапно вспыхнули огнем под водой, а руки и ноги перестали слушать бесконечную команду «Вперед, вперед». Да, тогда бы он точно ушел на дно, если не Шурка Коробов. Шурка нырнул, как выдра, худой, мускулистый, с дочерна загоревшим лицом, зло кольнул Гасанова в зад чудом сохранившимся ножом, и скаля ровные, белоснежные зубы, хрипло с перерывами выдохнул: «Не ссы в компот, Абраша, там повар Вася ноги моет».

Так они плыли рядом, а автоматные очереди, несмотря на то, что расстояние увеличивалось, ложились все ближе и ближе, полосовали вокруг них воду и когда Гасанов вдруг неожиданно для самого себя сдался, поняв, что у него уже нет сил, с нашего берега ударила пушка…

«Да, как мы тогда не поломали ноги? – еще раз спросил себя старик Гасанов и почувствовал, будто ему в солнечное сплетение вбили раскаленный гвоздь. – А Сашок так и не встретился с Нелькой-скрипачкой. Нас после госпиталя бросили в Севастополь. А Нелю повесили немцы».

 я снова и снова понимаю, что кадухес переносится с субботы на другое время...

----------


## Виктор Р

Кадухис!!! А не "Кадухес" )))  
Эс эл ан бойм!

----------


## Чебурген

> Кадухис!!! А не "Кадухес" )))  
> Эс эл ан бойм!


  Столько геморроя из- за одной буквы? Тут на Одесском Форуме столько ошибок делают... Хотя, понимаю... "То- бензин, а то- дети" (с). То Одесский Форум, а то- Одесса!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Кадухис!!! А не "Кадухес" )))  
> Эс эл ан бойм!


 О! "Бойм"-хоть это переведите на русский.))) А потом ещё сделайте вид,что Вы здесь не зря.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Столько геморроя из- за одной буквы? Тут на Одесском Форуме столько ошибок делают... Хотя, понимаю... "То- бензин, а то- дети" (с). То Одесский Форум, а то- Одесса!


 Вам нужен ещё лишай к геморрою? Читайте дальше!

----------


## Чебурген

> Вам нужен ещё лишай к геморрою? Читайте дальше!


 Всего Смирнова? Не хочу. Не пойду. Не буду. Мне не нужен лишай к геморрою. Как все в Одессе, я хочу спокойно умереть. А перед этим сегодня спокойно поспать  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Кадухис!!! А не "Кадухес" )))  
> Эс эл ан бойм!


 Гн. Чебурген! Почему Вы замолчали? Вы умерли???

----------


## Чебурген

> Гн. Чебурген! Почему Вы замолчали? Вы умерли???


 Я спу. А во сне я молчу.Хотя... И шо вам сказать во сне такое членораздельное?

----------


## Чебурген

На улице туман. Бабушка сказала бы: "морок". А может, не выпендриваясь, сказала бы "туман"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

У каждого была своя бабушка... Моя к примеру говорила "туман".

----------


## Чебурген

> У каждого была своя бабушка... Моя к примеру говорила "туман".


 Наши бабушки нашли бы общий язык  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

Вряд-ли. Она родилась в Одессе и слово "морок" было для неё чужим.
Впрочем,оставим наших бабушек в покое.
Посмотрел новую экранизацию "Жажды". "Студенточка" Петра Лещенко!!! И Яша Шмаков в исполнении Ямненко! Не буду комментировать...

----------


## arial0072

> Вряд-ли. Она родилась в Одессе и слово "морок" было для неё чужим.
> Впрочем,оставим наших бабушек в покое.
> Посмотрел новую экранизацию "Жажды". "Студенточка" Петра Лещенко!!! И Яша Шмаков в исполнении Ямненко! Не буду комментировать...


 Не будьте столь категоричны, наш уникальный говор тем и ценен, что заимствовал из множества язЫков.
А где можно посмотреть(скачать), это монументальное полотно, хотелось бы иметь собственное представление?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А где можно посмотреть(скачать), это монументальное полотно, хотелось бы иметь собственное представление?


 Меня хватило только на первую серию. Хотите иметь собственное представление, имейте.
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3566031

----------


## OMF

> Я спу. А во сне я молчу.Хотя... И шо вам сказать во сне такое членораздельное?


 Не надо говорить  членораздельное в ответ на членообразное...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не надо говорить  членораздельное в ответ на членообразное...


 -- У Вас свежая рыба?
-- Да.
-- А почему глаза такие мутные? И запах такой?
-- Она спит. Вот ты, когда спишь, себя контролируешь?

----------


## andrysei

я в москве хожу на речку!!!

----------


## sl200

Да, раньше таки били бички. а щас вощи

----------


## Чебурген

> я в москве хожу на речку!!!


 А я в Одессе хожу на море!!! И любимый город пишу с большой буквы  :smileflag:

----------


## sl200

Я за Одессу вам веду рассказ, 
Там драки есть и с матом и без мата, 
И если вам случайно выбьют глаз, 
То этот глаз уставит вам Филатов

----------


## sl200

-Боря, что ты, как жлоб, чешешься прямо на Дерибасовской? 
-Значит, если мне надо почесаться, так я должен бежать на Малую Арнаутскую?

----------


## Чебурген

> Да, раньше таки били бички. а щас вощи


 Интернет тут есть у всех. А Вы хоть смотрели "Волны Чёрного моря" с Галиной Волчек в роли Мадам Стороженко? Или сразу слишком много букв (информации)?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

По поводу Стороженко задумалась... В произведениях многих авторов встречаются "говорящие" фамилии, как бы указывающие на основную черту персонажа. Не знаю, насколько это характерно для Катаева, но вот у нас во дворе на Лазарева жил дедушка глубоко за 80 по фамилии Стащенко. Фамилия по идее от слова стащить, украсть... А дедок был такой рукастый и хозяйственный - не передать. В своем возрасте сам со здоровенной самодельной стремянкой собирал урожай с нескольких черешневых и абрикосовых деревьев во дворе, сам возил их продавать на Привоз. И кто бы что ни ремонтировал в квартире - звали его. И не только побелить-покрасить более чем 3-х метровые потолки, но и полы наново по досточке перебрать и масса других строительных работ. И делал все так на совесть, что десятилетиями потом можно было не беспокоиться об этом.

----------


## феерический

Вчера посмотрел но Первому Каналу передачу "Человек и Закон", выпуск посвященный Г.К.Жукову. На протяжении всей передачи диктор неоднократно использовала такое обидное для нас, Одесситов, слово "Адэсса"... Возмутило, сильно. Настолько, что сегодня мной уже было написано и разослано соответствующее обращение к Первому Каналу, К.Эрнсту, Д.Медведеву, В.Путину и В.Жириновскому. Вот текст обращения:

"Здравствуйте, ... ! Мне, как потребителю услуг Первого Канала, было очень неприятно отметить для себя явный непрофессионализм диктора передачи "Человек и Закон", эфир от 26.01.2012, посвященной Г.К.Жукову. По ходу передачи, ведущая неоднократно называла наш город: "Адэсса". Пожалуй, я выражу мнение всех Одесситов по всему миру - данный речевой оборот обижает и оскорбляет жителей нашего города, являясь неправильным и неприятным. 
С уважением, вся Одесса."

----------


## Amon_RA

Феерично!

----------


## Zhemchug

Если они  удостоят Вас ответом, то уточнят, на каких условиях Ваш провайдер качает их продукцию. И в лучшем случае скажут, что за такие деньги хватит с Вас "Адэссы". Просто у нас каждый год гостят родственники из Москвы. Удивляются количеству наших кабельных каналов и говорят, что такое количество по их ценам позволить себе не могут. У них довольно серьезно взялись за контрафакт.))))))

----------


## Amon_RA

Ой. не смешите. за их каналы еще и платить?

----------


## Zhemchug

Так тема ж в основном "для смешить". Но за наши каналы платить еще смешнее, ИМХО.

----------


## Alexandr

Ёпрст прекрасно знает, как понимают жители нашего славного города произношение "Адэса". Но большинство жителей России именно так и произносит. Так что ему "с высокой колокольни...".  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> Если они удостоят Вас ответом, то уточнят, на каких условиях Ваш провайдер качает их продукцию. И в лучшем случае скажут, что за такие деньги хватит с Вас "Адэссы". Просто у нас каждый год гостят родственники из Москвы. Удивляются количеству наших кабельных каналов и говорят, что такое количество по их ценам позволить себе не могут. У них довольно серьезно взялись за контрафакт.))))))


 Эти программы можно замечательно смотреть и через интернет) Собственно, "Человек и Закон" постоянно выкладывается на ютуб.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Так тема ж в основном "для смешить". Но за наши каналы платить еще смешнее, ИМХО.


 Знаешь такое очень одесское выражение "дус из дрэк эн енс из дрэк..."?

----------


## Panty

> Если они удостоят Вас ответом, то уточнят, на каких условиях Ваш провайдер качает их продукцию. И в лучшем случае скажут, что за такие деньги хватит с Вас "Адэссы". Просто у нас каждый год гостят родственники из Москвы. Удивляются количеству наших кабельных каналов и говорят, что такое количество по их ценам позволить себе не могут. У них довольно серьезно взялись за контрафакт.))))))


 Контрафакт тогда надо всему инету сделать, на офф.сайте ОРТ есть и он-лайн передачи, и в записи, так что...учимся говорить правильно по ТВ.

----------


## Alexandr

> Контрафакт тогда надо всему инету сделать, на офф.сайте ОРТ есть и он-лайн передачи, и в записи, так что...учимся говорить правильно по ТВ.


 Вы не поверите, но по всему интернету таки делают сильно больно за "контрафакт". Сейчас будет ещё больше боли. И да, и нет - это я про делания. Как правообладатель - таки ДА, но там же столько правопофиг...  :smileflag:

----------


## svetlakova

> Вчера посмотрел но Первому Каналу передачу "Человек и Закон", выпуск посвященный Г.К.Жукову. На протяжении всей передачи диктор неоднократно использовала такое обидное для нас, Одесситов, слово "Адэсса"... Возмутило, сильно. Настолько, что сегодня мной уже было написано и разослано соответствующее обращение к Первому Каналу, К.Эрнсту, Д.Медведеву, В.Путину и В.Жириновскому.


 Так мы теперь  спать спокойно не будем, ждём ответа   :smileflag:

----------


## nicto

Интересно,куда и кому отвечать будут...

----------


## Panty

> Вы не поверите, но по всему интернету таки делают сильно больно за "контрафакт". Сейчас будет ещё больше боли. И да, и нет - это я про делания. Как правообладатель - таки ДА, но там же столько правопофиг...


 Тогда конрафакт Первый канал сделает себе самому...как харакири :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Дамы, господа,- других не вижу здесь,
Блеск, изыск и общество прелестны!
Сотвори, господь, хоть пятьдесят Одесс,-
Все равно в Одессе будет тесно.(с)

Итак, предлагаю почитать б одном кине :smileflag: 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Пишуть про Мишку Японца следующее*
*Мишка Япончик вернулся! Житие одесского бандита восторгает массы*

Российский сериал «Жизнь и приключения Мишки Япончика» на просторах СНГ по популярности затмил «Однажды в Америке» и «Крестного отца». Всей своей жизнью легендарный Японец показал: богатых НУЖНО грабить. Ждите всплеска романтического бандитизма – народ к бандитизму уже готов. 
Сериал «Жизнь и приключения Мишки Япончика», прошедший в декабре по главному российскому каналу и тут же спешно продублированный каналом украинским, вызвал интересную зрительскую реакцию – затягивал своих «жертв» постепенно: даже те, кто поначалу искренне недоумевал: «Как можно такое смотреть?!», к финалу картины стал ее фанатом.
*БЫЛА ЛИ В ОДЕССЕ УЗКОКОЛЕЙКА?*
Не успел фильм появиться, а о том, на основе какого литературного источника написан сценарий, спорят почти так же, как в свое время семь греческих городов оспаривали право быть родиной Гомера. С одной стороны, в титрах картины сказано, что снято по мотивам «Одесских рассказов» Исаака Бабеля, с другой – поговаривают, что в основе сценария – роман одесского писателя Валерия Смирнова «Гроб из Одессы», нагло украденный создателями картины.
Ну и уж более чем весомый комплимент отвесил сериалу тот, кто назвал его «секретным оружием» российской власти, пустившей фильм в эфир Первого канала, чтобы отвлечь внимание публики от революционных российских событий.
Впрочем, критиков у сериала тоже хватает. Интернет буквально забит рецензиями, как профессиональными, так и любительскими, и претензий, предъявляемых к картине реальными и потенциальными критиками, много.
Первая и самая главная, конечно же, касается одесской культуры и быта, радеют за которые прежде всего те, кто к Одессе имеет опосредованное отношение – так уж исторически сложилось, что именно одесситы хуже всего знают, что и как должно быть в Одессе.
Оговоримся сразу: той Одессы, которую мы видим в фильме, уже не существует. Несмотря на всю свою ветхость, очень хорошо сохранились дома, подворотни и живописные, увитые виноградом дворики с деревянными лестницами по периметру. Но вот людей – носителей той культуры и, как следствие, столь симпатичного всем неодесситам языка – уже не осталось – как говорится, иных уж нет, а те далече... Фирменную одесскую речь сегодня можно услышать гораздо чаще в Америке, Израиле или Австралии, нежели в городе, ее породившем.
В самой Одессе так уже не говорят – ни на Дерибасовской, ни на Молдаванке, ни даже – самое обидное! – на Привозе, который, собственно, давно уже не Привоз в классическом понимании этого слова. Так что чисто одесские интонации и словечки на сегодняшний день не более чем экзотика, к которой и относиться нужно соответственно. Тем более что создателям картины хватило вкуса и чувства меры, чтобы не перейти грань, за которой употребление разного рода одессизмов становится пародией, за что им отдельное спасибо.
Следующая претензия – схожесть фильма о Япончике со знаменитой гангстерской картиной Серджио Леоне «Однажды в Америке»: те же сюжетные линии и музыкальное оформление в виде песен из кабаре – в российской картине песни из репертуара легендарных сестер Берри поют Радда Эрденко и Карина Габриэлян. Однако, к чести создателей сериала – режиссера Сергея Гинзбурга и автора сценария Максима Белозора, – надо сказать, что они этих параллелей изначально не скрывали, недаром первое название – «Однажды в Одессе», и только потом почему-то решили, что «Жизнь и приключения Мишки Япончика» более эффектно.
Еще один упрек – театральная нарочитость «декораций», где вместо вида Одессы с высоты птичьего полета – кукольные домики из папье-маше, а дворик, в котором обитает шумное семейство Мойши Винницкого, построен во дворе студии «Стармедиа». Говорят, режиссер Сергей Гинзбург очень переживал, будет ли он похож на настоящий, одесский. И совершенно напрасно это делал, поскольку, во-первых, дворик действительно похож. А во-вторых, театральная условность, как художественный принцип, взятый за основу, вполне допускает такого рода вольности.
Мы ведь не требуем, чтобы театральные замки были сделаны из настоящего кирпича, нас вполне удовлетворяет, что они вырезаны из картона. В кино же почему-то надо, чтобы все было достоверно и точно до мелочей. Впрочем, в картине очень много сцен, снятых на морском берегу, в котором знатоки по множеству примет узнают именно одесский берег, – это, возможно, если и не полностью реабилитирует авторов в глазах зрителей, то хотя бы примирит их с отсутствием в фильме архитектурных достопримечательностей Одессы.
Для зрителя почему-то очень существенно, чтобы «все было, как в жизни», будто этой самой жизни и так недостаточно. Ни одна рецензия не обходится без краткого – или не очень – экскурса в историю: каким на самом деле был Мойша-Яков Винницкий, он же Михаил Японец (говорят, за пренебрежительное «Мишка Япончик» он в свое время мог и голову оторвать), как в реальной жизни складывались его отношения с возлюбленной Цилей (если таковая вообще существовала), где, как и при каких обстоятельствах он погиб и даже была ли в Одессе узкоколейная железная дорога – вот уж действительно «важный» вопрос, без ответа на который никак нельзя обойтись. Спору нет, все это, конечно, очень интересно, но для другого, документального, фильма, в коих, слава Богу, недостатка не наблюдается. В то время как «Жизнь и приключения Мишки Япончика», скорее, сказка или легенда, вполне допускающая расхождения с судьбой реального исторического персонажа.

*«СЛЕПОМУ ВИДНО, ЧТО ТУТ ЗАМЕШАНА ЛЮБОВЬ»* 
Ну и, наконец, самая главная и, надо сказать, вполне справедливая и обоснованная претензия – очередная романтизация и даже героизация первого в отечественной истории вора в законе. Но, во-первых, в данном случае позволительно воспользоваться характеристикой замечательного актера Александра Филиппенко, во множестве переигравшего таких персонажей и говорящего о них не как о преступниках, а как о людях действия. Во-вторых, если верить легенде о Японце и, как следствие, фильму о нем, человеком он был исключительно мирным и без крайней необходимости ни в кого не стрелял. В-третьих, вопрос о том, почему в тот или иной период нашей жизни становятся востребованными именно эти герои, следует прежде всего задавать самим себе – тут уж «какое время на дворе, таков мессия».
«Слепому видно, что тут замешана любовь!» – кажется, именно так говорил о запутанном преступлении герой культового фильма «Место встречи изменить нельзя» фотограф Гриша «шесть на девять» в исполнении незабвенного Льва Перфилова. И это звучит как нельзя кстати, ведь, по большому счету, сериал не о красных и белых, не о воровском кодексе чести и Робин Гуде одесского разлива, хотя все это здесь, конечно же, присутствует.
Фильм, скорее, о дружбе мальчика с девочкой, которую мальчик увидел и полюбил, как можно полюбить, наверное, только если тебе 14 лет от роду. Потом этот мальчик получил за убийство полицмейстера 12 лет каторги, после чего вернулся в родной город – к ней: «Я же только ради нее и вернулся. Мне без нее Одесса ни к чему». И, понимая, что девушка из хорошей семьи вряд ли полюбит простого, хоть и симпатичного, налетчика, поклялся стать королем Одессы: «Мсье Аверман, скажите, а кого хочет ваша дочь – графа? Ну так объясните ей, что граф – это семечки, когда до ней просится король!». Всего лишь красивая сказка? Разумеется. Но если ваше сердце не дрогнет, когда вам будут ее рассказывать, то вы, скорее всего, мужчина – женщина перед такой историей вряд ли устоит.
Впрочем, мужчины тут тоже найдут чем позабавиться – столь милых мужскому сердцу стрелялок-убивалок-догонялок в картине предостаточно. А вот сцен насилия, к счастью, мало – авторам удалось деликатно уйти от таких моментов даже там, где они, казалось бы, неизбежны – например, в сцене смерти Япончика.

*ЕСТЬ ЛИ ЖИЗНЬ ПОСЛЕ СЕРИАЛА?* 
Помимо зрительского ажиотажа, создатели фильма достигли еще одной цели, хотя и не факт, что перед собой ее ставили. В лице исполнителя главной роли актера Евгения Ткачука современный кинематограф явил нам нового секс-символа, кумира, объекта для обожания – как хотите, так и назовите. Чтобы это понять, достаточно почитать отзывы – преимущественно, правда, женские – на различных интернет-сайтах. Начиная с вполне сдержанных: «Господа режиссеры и продюсеры, вы хоть понимаете, что зажгли новую звезду?!» – и заканчивая истеричными: «Сериал кончился... Как жить дальше?!».
Трогательнее всего на этом фоне выглядела робкая мужская жалоба на жену, которая не может прийти в себя после просмотра картины. Интересно, помог ли незадачливому мужу совет кого-то из пользователей – объяснить жене, что в реальности Японец был далеко не таким симпатичным, как в кино?
Что и говорить, найти актера, которому бы поверили и зрители, и зрительницы, было задачей непростой. Особенно если учесть, что до него Япончика играли Михаил Водяной, Николай Губенко, Максим Леонидов, Сергей Колтаков, Виктор Гвоздицкий. По словам режиссера, творческая группа просмотрела сотни претендентов, но тщетно. Молодой актер Театра наций Евгений Ткачук пришел пробоваться на роль ближайшего соратника Японца, Изи Майорчика, и буквально сразу же был утвержден на главную роль. Майорчика сыграл его однокурсник – обаятельный Алексей Филимонов.
Особенность ситуации состоит в том, что мы имеем дело не с актером, изображающим некий исторический персонаж, но при этом остающимся самим собой, как это было, например, с Константином Хабенским в роли адмирала Колчака, а с полным перевоплощением, что в наше время большая редкость.
Невысокий русопятый мальчик, на лице которого, по его собственному признанию, по причине молодости еще усы не растут, превратился в настоящего короля налетчиков и воплощенную женскую мечту. Это тот редкий случай, когда зрительницы влюбляются не в исторический персонаж и не в реального актера, а в созданный им образ.
Вообще, в фильме много хороших актерских работ, и короля в какой-то степени действительно играет свита. Это возлюбленная Япончика Циля Аверман (Елена Шамова), его друг и враг Яша Пальчик (Вадим Норштейн), сыщик Осип Шор (Сергей Марин), друг детства Японца Лев Майский, он же прототип Исаака Бабеля (Илья Лыков), темная лошадка Ржевский-Раевский (Артем Ткаченко).
Молодые актеры, многих из которых массовый зритель видел в первый раз, вполне достойно выглядели в кадре, мэтров же в картине тоже предостаточно – тут и Валентин Гафт в роли, как говорят сейчас, криминального авторитета Герша, и Римма Маркова в роли хозяйки кабаре пани Баси, и Всеволод Шиловский (маклер Барский), и Владимир Долинский (куплетист Йончик Левандовский), и Олег Школьник, и Ирина Токарчук, играющие родителей Япончика.
Отдельно стоит сказать об исполнителе роли Григория Котовского Кирилле Полухине, благодаря отрицательному обаянию которого героический красный командир превратился в злобного и лишенного каких-либо моральных принципов типа.
Кстати, этот факт, видимо, тоже поспособствовал тому, что зрительская благосклонность безоговорочно принадлежит Япончику. Если бы Котовского, как это, видимо, и предполагалось изначально, сыграл Влад Галкин, ему бы в силу личного обаяния удалось оттянуть часть симпатий на себя. И уж совсем неожиданно видеть Яну Поплавскую, которую мы до сих пор числим Красной Шапочкой, в роли «пламенной революционерки» Соколовской, о которой лучше всего высказался в картине сам Япончик: «Почему злая женщина всегда такая неинтересная?».
_Людмила Грабенко, «Бульвар Гордона»_
http://www.mediacentr.info/leisure/m...t-massy__30710

----------


## Panty

Резюме: автор никогда не была в Одессе, а если и была, то не общалась нормально с истинными одесситами, ну и хвалебная ода всей съёмочной группе...особенно мужчинам и новому секс-символу. После такого бульварного чтива начинаешь еще более ясно понимать как на одесситов смотрят не все, но в большинстве.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Резюме: автор никогда не была в Одессе, а если и была, то не общалась нормально с истинными одесситами, ну и хвалебная ода всей съёмочной группе...особенно мужчинам и новому секс-символу. После такого бульварного чтива начинаешь еще более ясно понимать как на одесситов смотрят не все, но в большинстве.


 Напомнило старый анекдот.
-- Почему Вы плачете? Вам же преподнесли 12 корзин роз... - спросили приму после аншлага.
-- Да, но заплатила-то я за 15...
Создателям нужны хорошие рецензии. Особенно после не очень лестных отзывов тех, кто имеет что сказать за Одессу. И всегда найдется тот, кто такую рецензию напишет....

----------


## Panty

> Напомнило старый анекдот.
> -- Почему Вы плачете? Вам же преподнесли 12 корзин роз... - спросили приму после аншлага.
> -- Да, но заплатила-то я за 15...
> Создателям нужны хорошие рецензии. Особенно после не очень лестных отзывов тех, кто имеет что сказать за Одессу. И всегда найдется тот, кто такую рецензию напишет....


 Согласна с Вами, это полностью заказная статья, отрабатывать-то деньги за фильм нужно...видимо нелестных отзывов значительно больше, чем ожидалось.

----------


## Чебурген

> Невысокий русопятый мальчик, на лице которого, по его собственному признанию, по причине молодости еще усы не растут, превратился в настоящего короля налетчиков и воплощенную женскую мечту. Это тот редкий случай, когда зрительницы влюбляются не в исторический персонаж и не в реального актера, а в созданный им образ.


  Как по мне, этот сериал очень бы выиграл, если в роли М. Винницкого снялся Галустян или Зеленский... Даже Светлаков- больше "еврей с Молдаванки", чем тот "артист среднеазиатского драмтеатра" (с)... 



> Отдельно стоит сказать об исполнителе роли Григория Котовского Кирилле Полухине, благодаря отрицательному обаянию которого героический красный командир превратился в злобного и лишенного каких-либо моральных принципов типа.


 А тут лысый Иосиф Пригожин был бы "в тему", но "бабла не хватило бы"...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Как по мне, этот сериал очень бы выиграл, если в роли М. Винницкого снялся Галустян или Зеленский...
> *А тут лысый Иосиф Пригожин был бы "в тему", но "бабла не хватило бы"...*


 Помню твой отзыв о Долинском. Но сейчас почему-то представила Пригожина в этой роли. Петь там особо не надо. Сгодился бы. И потому что лысый - в том числе...

----------


## Чебурген

> Помню твой отзыв о Долинском. Но сейчас почему-то представила Пригожина в этой роли. Петь там особо не надо. Сгодился бы. И потому что лысый - в том числе...


 Не, только не сравнивай душку Долинского с распальцованым Пригожиным... Пригожин- идеальный типаж для любого "лысого поца", в том числе и Грини Кота  :smileflag:  Повторюсь, но он же бабла запросит за роль... Хотя, если дадут- снимется без "угрызений"  :smileflag:  Из тех людей, для которых "деньги не пахнут".

----------


## Panty

Подождите, еще не вечер, и мы будем иметь честь видеть "Новый год по-одесски" на ОРТ или Интере, куда на роль Гришки Кота вполне вероятно возьмут Филиппа Бедросовича, т.к. он под стать, ну и Зеленский будет в масть. :smileflag: ))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Подождите, еще не вечер, и мы будем иметь честь видеть "Новый год по-одесски" на ОРТ или Интере, куда на роль Гришки Кота вполне вероятно возьмут Филиппа Бедросовича, т.к. он под стать, ну и Зеленский будет в масть.))


 Лучше уж НГ по московски, но с одесскими авторами, как было уже неоднократно и получалось очень недурственно. А то от этих новых русских бабок или как их там с их "юмором"....

----------


## Panty

> Лучше уж НГ по московски, но с одесскими авторами, как было уже неоднократно и получалось очень недурственно. А то от этих новых русских бабок или как их там с их "юмором"....


 Не верю я пока что в ихнюю реабилитацию нормального НГ на ТВ, все одно и тоже и по кругу...

----------


## Zhemchug

Некоторое время назад было в известном смысле приятно в титрах Огоньков читать фамилии одесских КВН-щиков. Но сейчас, видимо, нет потребности в осмысленном юморе. Может подождем?)))) Понадобилось же кому-то возвращать старые песни на ТВ. Вчера был хороший вечер песен на стихи Рождественского, чего не было уже очень давно...

----------


## Panty

> Некоторое время назад было в известном смысле приятно в титрах Огоньков читать фамилии одесских КВН-щиков. Но сейчас, видимо, нет потребности в осмысленном юморе. Может подождем?)))) Понадобилось же кому-то возвращать старые песни на ТВ. Вчера был хороший вечер песен на стихи Рождественского, чего не было уже очень давно...


 Половину нормального во вчерашнем ДоРе вырезали и особенно Екатерину Робертовну...оставили только съедобоувариваемое.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Половину нормального во вчерашнем ДоРе вырезали и особенно Екатерину Робертовну...оставили только съедобоувариваемое.


 Ну Кикабидзе тоже внезапно стал "политикой". Михайлов при всем моем уважении к нему, как актеру - не потянул это дело. Как бы он ни оправдывал допустимость таких попыток. А Рождественский... Буквально пару лет назад искала (очень нужно было) в интернете его "Балладу о зенитчицах" - еле нашла. Очень люблю эту вещь.
И насчет *"съедобоувариваемого"*)))... Как пел Бедросович в одной песне: "Что мы сделали с надеждой (или с Надеждой?)".... Перепевка из "17 мгновений" на 4 голоса - это круто!!! Первая ассоциация - Хор раскрытых нелегалов имени Анны Чапмен...

----------


## Panty

> Ну Кикабидзе тоже внезапно стал "политикой". Михайлов при всем моем уважении к нему, как актеру - не потянул это дело. Как бы он ни оправдывал допустимость таких попыток. А Рождественский... Буквально пару лет назад искала (очень нужно было) в интернете его "Балладу о зенитчицах" - еле нашла. Очень люблю эту вещь.
> И насчет *"съедобоувариваемого"*)))... Как пел Бедросович в одной песне: "Что мы сделали с надеждой (или с Надеждой?)".... Перепевка из "17 мгновений" на 4 голоса - это круто!!! Первая ассоциация - Хор раскрытых нелегалов имени Анны Чапмен...


 Так что будет кушать пока народ, то что мажут на бутерброд, ну и сверху солью, сахером или перцем посыпают....а "мальчики-зайчики" я когда их слушаю, то сразу переключаю, мой кишечник начинает возбуждаться и может сделать некрасиво наверх.

----------


## Ричар

> Подождите, еще не вечер, и мы будем иметь честь видеть "Новый год по-одесски" на ОРТ или Интере, куда на роль Гришки Кота вполне вероятно возьмут Филиппа Бедросовича, т.к. он под стать, ну и Зеленский будет в масть.))


 Не  там Безруков всех крутых играть будет.Он любит это.

----------


## Виктор Р

> А я в Одессе хожу на море!!! И любимый город пишу с большой буквы


 И не только "на море",а и "в море",т.е. по-маленькому...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Интернет тут есть у всех. А Вы хоть смотрели "Волны Чёрного моря" с Галиной Волчек в роли Мадам Стороженко? Или сразу слишком много букв (информации)?


 Или!!! А как Вам она (Волчек) "Тётя Дуся с Костецкой" ?

----------


## Виктор Р

[QUOTE=Zhemchug;26131319]Ну Кикабидзе тоже внезапно стал "политикой". Михайлов при всем моем уважении к нему, как актеру - не потянул это дело. Как бы он ни оправдывал допустимость таких попыток. А Рождественский... Буквально пару лет назад искала (очень нужно было) в интернете его "Балладу о зенитчицах" - еле нашла. Очень люблю эту вещь.
И насчет *"съедобоувариваемого"*)))... Как пел Бедросович в одной песне: "Что мы сделали с надеждой (или с Надеждой?)".... Перепевка из "17 мгновений" на 4 голоса - это круто!!! Первая ассоциация - Хор раскрытых нелегалов имени Анны Чапмен...
А что весь этот гембель значит для нашей темы?

----------


## Вампум

> Как по мне, этот сериал очень бы выиграл, если в роли М. Винницкого снялся Галустян или Зеленский...


 твой махровый цинизм таки не имеет границ)

----------


## andrysei

так и я с большой!!!!

----------


## Чебурген

> так и я с большой!!!!


 Так и мы не всегда "по- маленькому"  :smileflag: 
Но смысл фразы всё равно не понят...
Кстати, по поводу Галустяна и Зеленского в роли М. Винницкого, согласен,- не потянут. А вот Светлаков... Есть в нём что- то "еврейско- бандитское" (возьмите ту же Снежану Денисовну  :smileflag: )

----------


## andrysei

да не Артисты все эти Галустяны Светлаковы и прочие....комики,клоуны - ДА,но никак не Артисты!!!! Машков,да!Сергей Горобченко - скорее да,чем нет...

----------


## Пушкин

Сегодня в магазине в очереди на соседнюю кассу услышал такое: - "Софа, пропусти мужчину, а то он Щас родит..."

----------


## Zlato4ka

> да не Артисты все эти Галустяны Светлаковы и прочие....комики,клоуны - ДА,но никак не Артисты!!!! Машков,да!Сергей Горобченко - скорее да,чем нет...


 Я с вами не соглашусь!
Галустяны как вы пишите и Светлаковы -на самом деле очень талантливые люди!!!!

----------


## translator

> Сегодня в магазине в очереди на соседнюю кассу услышал такое: - "Софа, пропусти мужчину, а то он Щас родит..."


 Это и где же ви нашли магазин, шобы сразу и две кассы, и очередь? Такого же щас нету! Эти капиталисты ж извели все традиции! Где сейчас есть хорошая очередь, я вас спрашиваю! Где сейчас можно постоять полдня и не сохранить спокойствие?! Ничего святого!

----------


## Panty

> Это и где же ви нашли магазин, шобы сразу и две кассы, и очередь? Такого же щас нету! Эти капиталисты ж извели все традиции! Где сейчас есть хорошая очередь, я вас спрашиваю! Где сейчас можно постоять полдня и не сохранить спокойствие?! Ничего святого!


 В редких булочных...на Филатова/Гайдара есть аж 3 кассы в одном отделе и одна большая очередь в две.

----------


## ngala

В троллейбусе номер 3 кондуктор:
- Передаём, передаём за проезд, не обижаем кондуктора! Кто обидит кондуктора сам станет кондуктором!

----------


## ngala

А вот это одесское "чего?" вместо "почему?")))

----------


## ngala

Кстати, я тут живу полтора года. Приехала из Владивостока. Ожидания мои услышать одесскую речь практически не оправдались!((( Она оказалась почти утеряна! Остались какие-то слова, да, фразы, да, но народ уже, видимо, и не знает, что они значат.(( И выговор смачный одесский - у редких экземпляров. Тут мне повезло с начальницей. Эта девочка говорит с тем самым музыкальным повышением тональности!)) И именно от неё я услышала: "чево?",  "напхать", "толчок", "насыпать покушать" и т.д. А как она любит похвастаться, что вот у неё на свадьбе был стол! А то, что подавали у Маши на свадьбе - так это гостей голодом морили! И, кстати, называть всех дам от 15 до 50 "девочка" - тоже чисто одесское!)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Кстати, я тут живу полтора года. Приехала из Владивостока. Ожидания мои услышать одесскую речь практически не оправдались!((( Она оказалась почти утеряна! Остались какие-то слова, да, фразы, да, но народ уже, видимо, и не знает, что они значат.(( И выговор смачный одесский - у редких экземпляров. Тут мне повезло с начальницей. Эта девочка говорит с тем самым музыкальным повышением тональности!)) И именно от неё я услышала: "чего?",  "напхать", "толчок", "насыпать покушать" и т.д. А как она любит похвастаться, что вот у неё на свадьбе был стол! А то, что подавали у Маши на свадьбе - так это гостей голодом морили! И, кстати, называть всех дам от 15 до 50 "девочка" - тоже чисто одесское!)))


  Какое счастье что ВИ таки ошибаетесь, я наш говор слышу постоянно... Может нужно просто знать где слушать? Лично моё счастье ходит рядом со мной:
  выходил с моей 5ти летней дочкой из спортивного клуба - говорю: 
- Надень варежки. А она мне (она пока картавит сильно): 
- Папа, ну что ты кРычишь, не кРычи на всю Одессу...

----------


## феерический

> Я с вами не соглашусь!
> Галустяны как вы пишите и Светлаковы -на самом деле очень талантливые люди!!!!


 Супер. А к чему это вы сказали? Мы обсуждаем типажи, возможность передать колорит без пластических операций. Одной интонации и учебника Смирнова мало. А у данных талантливых людей лица ну ни разу не "наши".

----------


## Антрэ

> Сегодня в магазине в очереди на соседнюю кассу услышал такое: - "Софа, пропусти мужчину, а то он Щас родит..."


 рОдит или родИт?)))

----------


## Пушкин

> рОдит или родИт?)))


 Второе...

----------


## andrysei

ржунимагу!!!!!!!!!!   


> В троллейбусе номер 3 кондуктор:
> - Передаём, передаём за проезд, не обижаем кондуктора! Кто обидит кондуктора сам станет кондуктором!

----------


## andrysei

и я в чём-то талантлив ( не буду хвалиться на всю Одессу чем ),но по моему глубокому убеждению,АРТИСТ прочитав сценарий Яиц Судьбы,Самый лучший фильм и т.д. даже и не подумает участвовоать в такой,извиняюсь,"порнухе" "чернухе"....есть конечно исключения,-кушать нечего,деньги очень нужны и проч.


> Я с вами не соглашусь!
> Галустяны как вы пишите и Светлаковы -на самом деле очень талантливые люди!!!!

----------


## ngala

> Какое счастье что ВИ таки ошибаетесь, я наш говор слышу постоянно... Может нужно просто знать где слушать? Лично моё счастье ходит рядом со мной:
>   выходил с моей 5ти летней дочкой из спортивного клуба - говорю: 
> - Надень варежки. А она мне (она пока картавит сильно): 
> - Папа, ну что ты кРычишь, не кРычи на всю Одессу...


 Может, и впрямь, не там слушаю. А может, по наивности своей ожидала услышать более утрированное что-то. Но если новое поколение одесситов говорит по-одесски, значит переживать не о чем!)))

----------


## Panty

> Какое счастье что ВИ таки ошибаетесь, я наш говор слышу постоянно... Может нужно просто знать где слушать? Лично моё счастье ходит рядом со мной:
> выходил с моей 5ти летней дочкой из спортивного клуба - говорю: 
> - Надень варежки. А она мне (она пока картавит сильно): 
> - Папа, ну что ты кРычишь, не кРычи на всю Одессу...


 Вы наверное еще и спокойным голосом сказали без повышения тона. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы наверное еще и спокойным голосом сказали без повышения тона.


 таки да

----------


## Пушкин

> Может, и впрямь, не там слушаю. А может, по наивности своей ожидала услышать более утрированное что-то. Но если новое поколение одесситов говорит по-одесски, значит переживать не о чем!)))


  Переживать таки есть о чем, ведь многие одесситы уехали, многие из них стали бывшими, на их места приехали люди из других мест... Молодому поколению пока ещё есть откуда впитывать колорит, но то что он им таки нужен - они поймут значительно позже...

----------


## Ecet

> Это и где же ви нашли магазин, шобы сразу и две кассы, и очередь? Такого же щас нету! Эти капиталисты ж извели все традиции! Где сейчас есть хорошая очередь, я вас спрашиваю! Где сейчас можно постоять полдня и не сохранить спокойствие?! Ничего святого!


 Ну так приезжай к нам на Варненскую. Тут Таврия есть, на углу Г.Петрова - песня, а не магазин. Ее второе название:"Очередь на 2 работающие кассы из 5-ти".  Чуть дальше Копейка - ситуация получше, но тоже любят иногда в час пик только 2 кассы открыть. Ну а самый цимес - это "Премьера", напротив Таврии, очередь в мясной отдел. В лучших традициях. Пока достоишь, вокруг тебя уже обсудили невестку, зятя, внука, соседку, поликлинику и жэк. Так что просим, аттракцион "Back in USSR"

----------


## Zhemchug

Если под "молодым" Вы имеете в виду нынешних 5-6-летних, то неоднократно уже заметила проявления одесского духа и говора у своей почти 6-летней внучки. Не знаю, насколько это ей нужно, но она так ведет себя совершенно естественно, без утрирования и наигранности, как дышит. Так могут, наверное, только дети. И это хорошо, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Panty

> таки да


 Какие тогда знакомые интонации :smileflag:  Мой сын 7 лет:
-Мама, шо ты кричишь, я итак всё знаю.

Есть кому передавать, благодатная почва :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> Ну так приезжай к нам на Варненскую... аттракцион "Back in USSR"


 Был пару раз проездом. Бодрит!

----------


## Пушкин

Летом, к нам иногда приезжают друзья из Москвы и провозят с собой целую тусовку их друзей и знакомых. Конечно просят меня показывать город и рассказывать. Во время таких прогулок, я их завожу в кафе - попить кофе или что то холодное, но это они так думают, в действительности делаю это ради туалета – очень хочу что бы слушали меня, а не зов природы.
Жду. Пью колу. Идёт мой знакомый . Мы знакомы давно, поэтому,сразу же начинаем разговор на том языке, который нам привычен - на одесском. Освободившиеся «экскурсанты», начинают подходить, причем, боком и прислушиваясь, подают бровями сигналы остальным. Но, вот последний мой слушатель выходит из туалета и попрощавшись со знакомым, продолжаю рассказывать на живом, приближенном к литературному русском языке. Одесский, он для внутреннего употребления. Все равно, наши гости довольны - они не только, видят, но и слышат Одессу...

----------


## Vitaly89

В семь сорок он подъедет,
В семь сорок он подъедет,
Наш старый, наш славный,
Наш аицин паровоз.
Везет с собой в вагоне,
Везет с собой в вагоне
Небритый милый дядя, как будто сена воз.

----------


## Amon_RA

Познавательно . Это я про паровоз. 
Дружок, може ты еще шо-то знаешь за Одессу? Не ты сценарий про Япончика писал?

----------


## Ecet

Нее, он только про паровоз, да не увянут листья на моей аватарке

----------


## Angelihi

> Кстати, я тут живу полтора года. Приехала из Владивостока. Ожидания мои услышать одесскую речь практически не оправдались!((( Она оказалась почти утеряна! Остались какие-то слова, да, фразы, да, но народ уже, видимо, и не знает, что они значат.(( И выговор смачный одесский - у редких экземпляров. Тут мне повезло с начальницей. Эта девочка говорит с тем самым музыкальным повышением тональности!)) И именно от неё я услышала: "чево?",  "напхать", "толчок", "насыпать покушать" и т.д. А как она любит похвастаться, что вот у неё на свадьбе был стол! А то, что подавали у Маши на свадьбе - так это гостей голодом морили! И, кстати, называть всех дам от 15 до 50 "девочка" - тоже чисто одесское!)))


  Я в Одессе седьмую зиму зимую, как только приехала очень сильно слышала, потому что прислушивалась: одесское наречие тонкое, не показанное, как Пушкин сказал: для внутреннего пользования. Сижу в очереди в ДУ: подвальчик, жарко, людей много, темно-красные обои и фанерные кресла с кинотеатра 40-х годов довершают тягостную картину ожидания. Луч света - это лестница на улицу, как вдруг на этой самой лестнице появляется сильно нетрезвый сантехник. Он почти кубарем скатывается к нам вниз, смачно икает и говорит: "я уже переоделся!", и тут дама почтенного возраста отрывает взгляд от журнальчика: "мы заметили". Я была сражена наповал: внутри меня все рыдало от смеха, а народ равнодушно продолжал отмахиваться от жары. Вот так: это не Жванецкий, это мы так разговариваем!

----------


## Моня-Одесса

> Кстати, я тут живу полтора года. Приехала из Владивостока. Ожидания мои услышать одесскую речь практически не оправдались!((( Она оказалась почти утеряна! Остались какие-то слова, да, фразы, да, но народ уже, видимо, и не знает, что они значат.(( И выговор смачный одесский - у редких экземпляров. Тут мне повезло с начальницей. Эта девочка говорит с тем самым музыкальным повышением тональности!)) И именно от неё я услышала: "чево?",  "напхать", "толчок", "насыпать покушать" и т.д. А как она любит похвастаться, что вот у неё на свадьбе был стол! А то, что подавали у Маши на свадьбе - так это гостей голодом морили! И, кстати, называть всех дам от 15 до 50 "девочка" - тоже чисто одесское!)))


 
Если Вы судили об Одессе и нашем наречии из фильмов, то я наверное буду Вас огорчать, там все слишком приторно-наигранно. И это очень раздражает.

----------


## ngala

> Я в Одессе седьмую зиму зимую, как только приехала очень сильно слышала, потому что прислушивалась: одесское наречие тонкое, не показанное, как Пушкин сказал: для внутреннего пользования. Сижу в очереди в ДУ: подвальчик, жарко, людей много, темно-красные обои и фанерные кресла с кинотеатра 40-х годов довершают тягостную картину ожидания. Луч света - это лестница на улицу, как вдруг на этой самой лестнице появляется сильно нетрезвый сантехник. Он почти кубарем скатывается к нам вниз, смачно икает и говорит: "я уже переоделся!", и тут дама почтенного возраста отрывает взгляд от журнальчика: "мы заметили". Я была сражена наповал: внутри меня все рыдало от смеха, а народ равнодушно продолжал отмахиваться от жары. Вот так: это не Жванецкий, это мы так разговариваем!


  Скорее всего я не слышу, потому что меня окружают много таких же приезжих из других регионов Украины. Муж военный.))

----------


## ngala

> Если Вы судили об Одессе и нашем наречии из фильмов, то я наверное буду Вас огорчать, там все слишком приторно-наигранно. И это очень раздражает.


  Да, и это заметно! В фильмах чересчур. Даже сомневаешься - прям вот так вот - каждая фраза "перл"? Теперь вижу, что это всё со смаком выдаётся, изюминками.))

----------


## Dr No

весна иде, весна иде,
щебечуть перепИлки,
а я с авоською в руци
иду сдавать бутылки!

Интонация не поддается написанию.

----------


## snow

Во дворе на ул.Томаса, когда то раздавалось...

Мама, мама, шо мы будем делать,
Когда, наступят холода??
Ведь у Вас нету зимнего платочка,
А у меня нету зимнего пальта.

----------


## Антрэ

Папа маме подарил четыры ...шки
Ну и чем же их кормить?
Они ж такие крошки...
пошло,но это я 88 раз cлышала,если не больше...

----------


## Чебурген

> Во дворе на ул.Томаса, когда то раздавалось...
> 
> Мама, мама, шо мы будем делать,
> Когда, наступят холода??
> Ведь у Вас нету зимнего платочка,
> А у меня нету зимнего пальта.


 Интересно, эта песня раздавалась уже после просмотра фильма "Кин- дза- дза" или ещё до?  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Интересно, эта песня раздавалась уже после просмотра фильма "Кин- дза- дза" или ещё до?


  Вы хотели сказать "Котовский"?

----------


## Чебурген

Ролик из "Котовского", но в "Кин- дза-дза" вроде бы тоже слова прозвучали  :smileflag:

----------


## snow

Вполне возможно что и до "Кин - дза - дза", но уж точно после "Котовского"  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вполне возможно что и до "Кин - дза - дза", но уж точно после "Котовского"


 Эту песню исполнял Лев Маркович Зингерталь ещё в годы гражданской войны.

----------


## inborz

Мама, мама, что мы будем делать
Мама, мама, что мы будем делать
Когда наступят злые холода?
Ведь у тебя нет тёплого платочка,
А у меня нет зимнего пальта.
У тебя нет тёплого платочка.
У меня нет зимнего пальта.

Мама, мама, что ж мы будем делать
Когда весной вдруг побежит вода?
Ведь у тебя ж нет керзовых сапожек.
У меня нет лёгкого пальта.
У тебя нет керзовых сапожек.
У меня нет лёгкого пальта.

Мама, мама, что мы будем делать
Когда наступит летняя жара?
Ведь у меня нет зонтика от Солнца,
А у тебя в купальнике дыра.
У меня нет зонтика от Солнца.
У тебя в купальнике дыра.

Мама, мама, мама, что мы будем делать
Когда осенний ветер загудит?
У тебя нет шарфика на шее.
У меня вообще радикулит.
У тебя нет шарфика на шее.
У меня вообще радикулит.

Сама песня являлась пародией из репертуара популярного в послереволюционные годы одесского комического хора братьев Зайцевых, в котором, в свое время, участвовал Леонид Утесов.
Текст сочинил уехавший в эммиграцию российский писатель сатирик Аркадий Аверченко, и не без успеха выступал с этим творением в Турции кажется в кабаках где любило кутить белое офицерье. Собственно на какое то время это был один из его основных заработков.
http://grimzone.livejournal.com/54537.html

----------


## Чебурген

> Эту песню исполнял Лев Маркович Зингерталь ещё в годы гражданской войны.


 Мне вполне достаточно, что эту песню мне в детстве иногда "мурлыкал под нос" мой дедушка Филя (Филипп Павлович Никольский, простите, шо не еврей  :smileflag: ), 1906 г.р., а он в знании "одесского разговорного" давал фору моей бабушке- своей сестре 1900 г.р.  :smileflag:  Ой, а как дедушка пел " С Одесского кичмана..." :smileflag: )

----------


## inborz

Вычитала, спешу поделиться:
15.01.2012
14ЯНВАРЯ посмотрев мюзикл не могу сказать, что он понравился, хотя вокальные данные солтстов- превосходны. А вот кордебалет- оставляет желать лучшего. Это не балерины- это *холоймес на сахарные талончики*. Вот так, мои дорогие, вам очень далеко до того театра, каким он был в пору моей юности .
Автор: Иванова Светлана Ивановна

----------


## Zhemchug

Мужа бабушка любила фразу "ха(о?)лоймес на ватине". В смысле чепухи на капитальной основе.

----------


## Чебурген

> Это не балерины- это *холоймес на сахарные талончики*.


  Как по мне, прошу прощения (дико извиняюсь), но это набор слов.


> Мужа бабушка любила фразу "ха(о?)лоймес на ватине". *В смысле чепухи на капитальной основе*.


 Это уже "ближе к теме"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Не согласна. Сахарные талончики существовали в нашей стране в разное время. А вот получишь ты на них сахар, сахарин или другой какой халоймес - был бааальшой вопрос. Помню рассказы о том, как бабушкин сосед - древний дедушка, бывший до революции в Питере купцом какой-то там гильдии, в 40-е, оставшись один с взрослой внучкой, ессесна без пенсии, бросал в компот или чай кубики сахарина вместе с бумажной оберткой. Типа, чтобы больше "выварилось". Соседи над ним посмеивались. Но, что должен был пережить этот дед, чтобы стать таким скаредным?.... Он, правда, не сидел, но потерял все, что было. И так всю жизнь прожил в страхе... 
И еще любопытно было, что все дамы из их двора ходили к нему советоваться по поводу шитья платьев. Он, несмотря на годы и прочие обстоятельства, всегда давал дельные советы по качеству ткани и кроя,  расположению выточек и прочему. А ему "разрешалось" погладить те выточки на фигуре... Что еще надо было 90-летнему бывшему торговцу мануфактурой)))))?

----------


## Чебурген

> Не согласна. Сахарные талончики существовали в нашей стране в разное время. А вот получишь ты на них сахар, сахарин или другой какой халоймес - был бааальшой вопрос.


 А, в таком контексте? Тогда прощу прощения, не правильно понял смысл словосочетания  :smileflag:

----------


## Вампум

> весна иде, весна иде,
> щебечуть перепИлки,
> а я с авоською в руци
> иду сдавать бутылки!
> 
> Интонация не поддается написанию.


 лавры 



не дают покоя?

----------


## Антрэ

услышала " я его урекаю на месте"..

----------


## ngala

Сегодня. Трамвай №5.
Это только в Одессе по салону трамваев ходят "продавалы" как по электричке? 
Сначала сквозь толпу, как ледокол через Баренцево море, прошёл гармонист. За ним протискивалась тётка неприятно гнусавя:
- Сегодняшнийвыпуск"Жизнь на пенсии"стоимостьгазеты1гривнапожалуйста! Сегодняшнийвыпуск"Жизнь на пенсии"стоимостьгазеты1гривнапожалуйста!
Реплики пассажиров из разных концов салона:
- И шо сегодня пишут газеты?
- Что хотят, то и пишут!
- Да разве это "жизнь"?

----------


## Dr No

> Сегодня. Трамвай №5.


 пяток лет назад в этом же трамвае кадр продавал иголки.
Вот это было представление!!

----------


## Truly

Какая приятная тема  

Попался мне однажды скан толковой книжки, 
*выкладывала потихоньку здесь.*

Только закончить надо бы, 
дойти таки до конца алфавита))

----------


## феерический

Я знаю, что это слово не раз мелькало в этой теме и все его прекрасно знают. Но вот у меня назрела необходимость проконсультироваться с носителями Одесского языка по поводу использования слова "гешефт" и возможных его значениях. Как его использовали в ваших семьях? В моей оно обозначало только прибыль, материальный интерес от какого-то мероприятия.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Я знаю, что это слово не раз мелькало в этой теме и все его прекрасно знают. Но вот у меня назрела необходимость проконсультироваться с носителями Одесского языка по поводу использования слова "гешефт" и возможных его значениях. Как его использовали в ваших семьях? В моей оно обозначало только прибыль, материальный интерес от какого-то мероприятия.


  могу добавить к сказанному, что в моем окружении слово "гешефт"  используется с оттенком: мелкий, лёгкий и не всегда легальный заработок

----------


## Zhemchug

> могу добавить к сказанному, что в моем окружении слово "гешефт"  используется с оттенком: мелкий, лёгкий и не всегда легальный заработок


 100%. И вообще, редко можно найти слово, чтобы в одесском употреблении оно не меняло смысл на иронический либо прямо противоположный. 
Самый яркий пример: "Ну да, сейчас!!!" - обозначает действие, которое Ваш собеседник не выполнит (по доброй воле) ни при каких обстоятельствах))).
 А гешефт часто употребляли в значении "делишки" (грязные, мелкие). И еще говорили гешефтмахер (или деловар) - чаще всего в отношении подпольных дельцов советского периода.

----------


## Яна Александровна

> 100%. И вообще, редко можно найти слово, чтобы в одесском употреблении оно не меняло смысл на иронический либо прямо противоположный. 
> Самый яркий пример: "Ну да, сейчас!!!" - обозначает действие, которое Ваш собеседник не выполнит (по доброй воле) ни при каких обстоятельствах))).
>  А гешефт часто употребляли в значении "делишки" (грязные, мелкие). И еще говорили *гешефтмахер* (или деловар) - чаще всего в отношении подпольных дельцов советского периода.


 Абалдеть!!!!!  у меня на работе одна мадам говорит  махендешефт ( в контексте что-то поменяли или поменялось). " Опять вы мне сделали махендешефт" всмысле поменяли что-то в ее документах. А если что-то перепутали, она говорит "сделали шахер-махер"

----------


## Zhemchug

Скорее махен-*г*ешефт. Ваша мадам - бухгалтер? Я таки ее понимаю!!!! Сама только сегодня с налоговой: опять мне там "крутили голову"....

----------


## Moon Cat

> Скорее махен-*г*ешефт. Ваша мадам - бухгалтер? Я таки ее понимаю!!!! Сама только сегодня с налоговой: опять мне там *"крутили голову"*....


 ...и делали  мне вирваные  годы

----------


## Zhemchug

Или!!! Не, справедливости ради стоит сказать, что попалась на редкость адекватная девочка. Но это - уже не по теме...

----------


## РРР

> Уж не знаю как Вы, но поколение шестидесятилетних, во всяком случае, среди моих знакомых, посмотрев того же "Мишку...." высказались в том смысле, что : "Наконец-то увидели и услышали по-настоящему весь колорит (разговор, кулинарию, отношение друг с другом) Одессы. Вспомнили свое детство, дворы, взаимоотношение друг с другом. Вспомнили свое детство".


 Моя бабушка (35 год рождения), жила на Пересыпи, сказала ту же фразу.Что в Япончике гораздо более четко передан колорит,язык,образ жизни,чем в Ликвидации.Хотя мне Япончик очень по ушам резал.

----------


## РРР

> Абалдеть!!!!!  у меня на работе одна мадам говорит  махендешефт ( в контексте что-то поменяли или поменялось). " Опять вы мне сделали махендешефт" всмысле поменяли что-то в ее документах. А если что-то перепутали, она говорит "сделали шахер-махер"


 Наша финдиректор (человек по национальности русский,из Росиии 10 лет назад переехала) говорит теми же фразами))

----------


## Yalu

> Ой, я вас умоляю!
> (как то по этой фразе во мне вычеслили Одессита) Оказывается, так больше нигдде не говорят.

----------


## Чебурген

> Наша финдиректор (человек по национальности русский,из Росиии 10 лет назад переехала) говорит теми же фразами))


 Может, не "переехала", а *вернулась*?...  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

И наступили еврейские кучки, а с ними традиционно похолодало :smileflag:

----------


## СИНДИ

А то, до этого, Вам сильно жарко было.Холодно будет до середины июня-и шо,кто теперь виноват?

----------


## феерический

> А то, до этого, Вам сильно жарко было.Холодно будет до середины июня-и шо,кто теперь виноват?


 Традиционно виноваты всё те же)

----------


## Panty

Шо за глупости?  Обвинять? Детский сад :smileflag: )) Так всегда было с погодой холодает немного на Песах, а у православных на Вербное воскресенье. :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Традиционно виноваты всё те же)


 Вот и я о том же - с праздничком. Лехаим!
Вложение 4093700

----------


## феерический

Лехаим!

----------


## Чебурген

> Лехаим!


 И шоб ви тоже нам всем били здоровы!  :smileflag: 
Говорят, сегодня большой еврейский праздник- Благовещение  :smileflag:

----------


## Black_Shef

> И шоб ви тоже нам всем били здоровы! 
> Говорят, сегодня большой еврейский праздник- Благовещение


 Благовещение - всё-таки православный праздник
а еврейский - Песах (Пасха)

----------


## arial0072

> Говорят, сегодня большой еврейский праздник- Благовещение


 Правда? МАЗЛТОФ!!!  :jc_goody:

----------


## Milkaway

Таки да - Лехайм, зай гезунд и а зохен вэй .... и щоб ни мы ни наши близкие никода не узнали как выглядит дорога из еврейской больницы в сторону кладбища ...зай гезунд....

----------


## Panty

> И шоб ви тоже нам всем били здоровы! 
> Говорят, сегодня большой еврейский праздник- Благовещение


 


> Правда? МАЗЛТОФ!!!


 Такс, ясно, решили примазаться значит, быстро сыграть и станцевать калинку-малинку с выходом!

----------


## Чебурген

> Правда? МАЗЛТОФ!!!


 Тоже неплохой одесский тост  :smileflag:

----------


## RAMZY

я в прошлом году решила наконец-то узнать,что же это такое эти самые КУЧКИ.....Ну так вот-никаких этих самых КУЧЕК нет.Есть какой=то еврейский праздник-уже и забыла какой,где-то осенью,во время которого евреи перебирались жить в шалаши,которые называли РАЙСКИМИ КУЩАМИ,КУЩИ/КУЧКИ-игра слов....А чего время перед еврейской паской стали называть КУЧКАМИ -сами евреи не знают....вот где-то так...

----------


## Panty

> я в прошлом году решила наконец-то узнать,что же это такое эти самые КУЧКИ.....Ну так вот-никаких этих самых КУЧЕК нет.Есть какой=то еврейский праздник-уже и забыла какой,где-то осенью,во время которого евреи перебирались жить в шалаши,которые называли РАЙСКИМИ КУЩАМИ,КУЩИ/КУЧКИ-игра слов....А чего время перед еврейской паской стали называть КУЧКАМИ -сами евреи не знают....вот где-то так...


 По идее вот так:
http://ya-odessit.ru/jews/sukkot.html

----------


## inborz

> я в прошлом году решила наконец-то узнать,что же это такое эти самые КУЧКИ.....Ну так вот-никаких этих самых КУЧЕК нет.Есть какой=то еврейский праздник-уже и забыла какой,где-то осенью,во время которого евреи перебирались жить в шалаши,которые называли РАЙСКИМИ КУЩАМИ,КУЩИ/КУЧКИ-игра слов....А чего время перед еврейской паской стали называть КУЧКАМИ -сами евреи не знают....вот где-то так...


 Евреи не знают. И не называют...

----------


## Пушкин

> Лехаим!


 Когда с куском гефилте-фиш
Ты за столом еще не спишь,
И, как в тумане и в бреду,
Бредешь все дальше в Агаду,

Не забывай, что сказка – ложь,
Но в ней намек таится все ж
На то, что нас не победишь.
(Второй кусок гефилте-фиш?)

А потому пасхальный стол –
Оружье против аятолл:
Пусть знают сукины сыны,
Что мы по-прежнему сильны,

И бомбой нас не удивишь
(Да погоди с гефилте-фиш!)
Пускай они горят в аду,
Пускай читают Агаду,

Чтобы у них и млад, и стар
Все знал про десять Божьих кар.
Ну, а теперь глотнем винца,
Восславим нашего Творца.

Припомним тех, кто и доныне
Еще блуждает по пустыне,
Не зная посреди пути,
Как важно вовремя уйти.

Такие мысли год от года
Напомнят нам про тот обет,
Когда от рабства до свободы
Нас отделяло сорок лет.
Счастливого и весёлого Песаха друзья!!!

----------


## феерический

В субботу замечательно провёл время со своим отцом, как всегда - узнал много нового и интересного из послевоенной жизни в Одессе. Например, меня заинтересовал рассказ о том, как в начале 50х, в период, когда кушать было почти нечего, ребята готовили блюда из... воробьев. И называли их "жыдики". Почему так - никто не знает) Так вот, разбивалась чугунная труба и острые осколки заряжались в рогатки. Этим оружием добывали воробьев. Далее, птичек потрошили, кишки итд выкидывали и сверху обмазывали красной глиной. Причём, промазывали очень хорошо и между пёрышек особенно. Потом эти глиняные шарики запекались на листе железа. Когда глина обжигалась - эти шарики кидали об стену, глиняная корка вместе со всеми перьями отваливалась и оставалось только готовое к еде мясо.

----------


## Киров

Думаю,что в начале 50х годов голода уже не было...Мы так делали в конце 60х между хлебзаводом  за пересыпьским мостом и железной дорогой,есть там такой скрытый уголок......и у тетек там же через забор просили булочек по 9 копеек,ну не за деньги конечно,и нам давали такие пласты,кажется по 9 штук в каждом,только с печи...Но дома проблем с питанием не было(только этот гадский рыбий жир доставал,почему то считалось,что мы все больны рахитом)...Это обычное мальчишичье озорство.

----------


## Voland

> Думаю,что в начале 50х годов голода уже не было...Мы так делали в конце 60х между хлебзаводом  за пересыпьским мостом и железной дорогой,есть там такой скрытый уголок......и у тетек там же через забор просили булочек по 9 копеек,ну не за деньги конечно,и нам давали такие пласты,кажется по 9 штук в каждом,только с печи...Но дома проблем с питанием не было(только этот гадский рыбий жир доставал,почему то считалось,что мы все больны рахитом)...Это обычное мальчишичье озорство.


 В конце 70-х, мы точно также, и там же, попрошайничали  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Мой отец 47го года рождения, из офицерской семьи. Т.е. помимо прочего, там выдавали еще паек. Так вот, у отца до сих пор диформированы верхние ребра, ему когда-то ставили диагноз - рахит. Что было в то время он помнит и знает отлично. У кого в начале 50х в Одессе небыло голода - тем повезло, однако, это больше вызывает вопросов.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мой отец 47го года рождения, из офицерской семьи. Т.е. помимо прочего, там выдавали еще паек. Так вот, у отца до сих пор диформированы верхние ребра, ему когда-то ставили диагноз - рахит. Что было в то время он помнит и знает отлично. У кого в начале 50х в Одессе небыло голода - тем повезло, однако, это больше вызывает вопросов.


  Очень трудно с продуктами в Одессе было в 1947 году.

----------


## Киров

Как это он в 5 лет так ловко орудовал рогаткой...У нас у всех того поколения деформированы ребра,а у некоторых и голова,кроме шуток...А рыбий жир ему давали?У нас в полку в 70х офицеры со столовой все время еду таскали домой...Это мне напомнило "Нашу Рашу",где гаишник взяток не берет...

----------


## Гидрант

ГОЛОД в Одессе (и не только в Одессе, а повсюду)  это 1947-48 годы  -  страшные не менее, чем "голодоморные тридцатые". Неурожай, полностью разрушенная страна, фактическая конфискация в селе всего, что еще оставалось, "Колыма за колосок", карточки и пр. Выживали, кто как мог. Наверное, и воробьи были в помощь, и мидии, и дикий щавель с лебедой и весь прочий подножный корм. 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Знаком с человеком, который в шестилетнем возрасте с сестренкой (на год старше) ежедневно ходил к отцу на работу за "офицерским пайком" -  две булочки по 100 грамм, а затем отправлялся на Привоз, чтобы сменять 200 гр. "сдобы" на фунт или полкило "хлеба" сделанного из смеси зерна, отрубей, высевок и т.д. Эти "лишние" 300 гр. были практически вопросом жизни и смерти для большой семьи.
В 50-е было уже полегче (карточки отменили и можно было что-то мереркать, исходя из своих финансовых возможностей), хотя в 1953 тоже был сильный недород, заставивший Никиту форсировать освоение целины. В селах (несмотря на таланты украинцев быстро наращивать содранное до костей "мясо" - что при Советах, что при Деникине, что при Гитлере :smileflag: ) было весьма паршиво. Одесса, пользуясь статусом города-героя и собственной оборотистостью, жила в целом чуть получше. 

Думаю, воробьи в эти годы были уже больше атрибутом хулиганской романтики одесских пацанов, росших почти поголовно без отцов, да еще получивших чуткое руководство многочисленного ворья, вышедшего по бериевской амнистии 1953г. 

  *Показать скрытый текст* **А еще через несколько лет по всему городу бродили стаи разжиревших голубей, которых никто не только не пытался оприходовать, но и вообще трогать, ибо были они символом "голубя мира", выпущенного советской пропагандой по всей необъятной стране назло злобным западным поджигателям. Именно тогда был закрыт (затянут сеткой) главный вход в филармонию, т.к. колонны, медальоны и бюст Бернардацци покрылись толстым слоем помета голубей, облюбовавших парадную лестницу в качестве голубятни.

----------


## Киров

Да шо вы все политику подгоняете,мы мужики-то есть охотники,у нас в генах-убей,и накорми семью,а нет семьи,то съешь сам...мы и рыбу в 60х и 70 стреляли из ружей,а не зевали над поплавками...

----------


## Гидрант

Ага, помню, помню... еще в самом начале 60-х, когда скумбрия была тут, а не в Турции - приезжая на Ланжероне спрашивает: "А почему этот пограничный катер все время плавает туда-сюда вдоль берега?" (а таки курсировал почти всегда примерно в миле-полутора). "Шо, вы не знаете, мадам? Скумбрия ведь пошла - он за косяком гоняется, догонит - очередь из пулемета и на базу - рыбку жарить". 

А вы, значит, больше как снайперы заготовками занимались - поштучно и прямо в глаз, чтобы чешую не попортить  :smileflag: ; что ж это за "фишь" с продырявленной шкуркой.

----------


## Киров

Кажется в 68 году со здоровьем глоси в Хаджибейском лимане(мы говорили-Хаджибеевском,но годы берут свое)стало хреново и она торчала близко к берегу.Мы наделали себе пик сантиметров 30 длинной,ныряли и накалывали рыбу.возвращались на берег,когда накалывать уже не было куда.Потом старшие пацаны шли в гастроном Ольгиевская\Коблевская(Дружба) и продавали.Я помню однажды за заплыв наколол всего 2 глоси-стало ясно,бизнес пришел в упадок.

----------


## Чебурген

> Кажется в 68 году со здоровьем глоси в Хаджибейском лимане(мы говорили-Хаджибеевском,но годы берут свое)стало хреново и она торчала близко к берегу


 Да, действительно, я тоже часто так говорю, вот только сейчас "споймал" себя на этом  :smileflag:   И слово "молдаванский" часто вместо "молдавский" употребляли, без привязки к району Одессы, а именно по отношению ко всему, связанному с Молдавией, но без уничижительного подтекста  :smileflag: 
Кстати, и "глось" (глоська) была именно женского рода  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Это дети 1952 г.р.Детский сад Теплосети,что на Мечникова 2.Обратите внимание на сандали...и я такие носил и после меня,этот фасон держался лет 30...Иногда в жизни я применял фразу типа"...мы же носили одинаковые сандали"-действовало,как волшебная палочка...Вот такие мы были-поджарые,стриженные" под чубчик",и мальчики и девочки носили чулки... уходили из дома утром,приходили вечером,ну несколько раз мамам удавалось нас затащить домой покушать.Помню брата даже привязывали за ногу к полисаднику,а потом мама гонялась за ним по переулку размахивая канатом,как лассо...в школу нас водили один раз-дорогу показать,а дальше сами,никаких пап и мам...сбор металлолома это вообще песня...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Обратите внимание на сандали...и я такие носил и после меня,этот фасон держался лет 30...Иногда в жизни я применял фразу типа"...мы же носили одинаковые сандали".


 И одинаково у всех они протирались под большим пальцем ноги.

----------


## Киров

Спасибо,так оно и было...я сказал "поджарые",нет это слово не из детства,тогда говорили-шкилявые.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо,так оно и было...я сказал "поджарые",нет это слово не из детства,тогда говорили-шкилявые.


 И постоянно жующие. То хлеб с водой и сахаром, то хлеб с маслом и вареньем, то кубинский сахар, а его у нас были полные карманы.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Спасибо,так оно и было...я сказал "поджарые",нет это слово не из детства,тогда говорили-*шкилявые*


 "шкиля макаронная"  еще  говорили, видимо, производная от слова "скелет"

----------


## inborz

антоним - жиртрест

----------


## Zhemchug

> Спасибо,так оно и было...я сказал "поджарые",нет это слово не из детства,тогда говорили-шкилявые.


 Та шото не особо шкилявые. Такие себе вполне одесские дети "в полном расцвете сил." У меня есть фото мамы, ее сестры и двух братьев года где-то 40-го. Вот там - точно анатомический театр. Все ребра видны. Хотя семья совсем не голодала. Но таких было большинство. А про хлеб с сахаром или солью с собой во двор между делом, пока матери обед не приготовят, - то поколение всегда вспоминало с удовольствием.

----------


## Киров

Да да и мы лазили в порт,на переезде запрыгивали в грузовик и тырили кубинский сахар по карманам...такой темный...на фиг он нам нужен был-потом в жару ходили липкие.Домой то мы его не несли...сахара тогда было в магазине сортов 8.Особенно я любил разглядывать стоя в очереди-колотый,он был такой,ну как хрусталь.И было так-один выйдет во двор с томатом намазанным на хлеб и через 3 минуты уже все сбегали домой и намазали...а еще мы мазали на хлеб подсолнечное масло...аж передернуло-не ужели это вкусно?

----------


## Ant

> ...
> Вот такие мы были-поджарые,стриженные" под чубчик"
> ...


 Затем полубокс и "канадка".

----------


## Moon Cat

> ...а еще мы мазали на хлеб подсолнечное масло...аж передернуло-не ужели это вкусно?


 мой папа, цен, так аппетитно на бородинский хлебушек  масло "жареную семечку" наливал и сверху крупной солью - чего же не вкусно? 
очень даже вкусно)))

----------


## Moon Cat

> Это дети 1952 г.р.Детский сад Теплосети,что на Мечникова 2.Обратите внимание на сандали...и я такие носил и после меня,этот фасон держался лет 30...Иногда в жизни я применял фразу типа"...мы же носили одинаковые сандали"-действовало,как волшебная палочка....


  эти сандалии цеплялись внешними бортиками друг об друга и обо все вокруг...ноги  от них получались колесом(((

----------


## Чебурген

> Это дети 1952 г.р.


 А это дети 1925 г.р. (последние 2 цифры- прямо зеркальные  :smileflag: )
Вложение 4242438 
Девочка в центре (под учительницей) меня тоже иногда "шкиля- макарона" обзывала. Правда, её мама (моя бабушка) меня так обзывала чаще, когда в детстве кушать не хотел  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> А это дети 1925 г.р. (последние 2 цифры- прямо зеркальные )
> Вложение 4242438


 Это одесская школа? Где она была?

----------


## Чебурген

> Это одесская школа? Где она была?


 На углу Болгарской и сквера Мизикевича, сейчас это вроде ул. Алексеевская, раньше Мизикевича. Сейчас её нет, там на углу снесли пару зданий вместе со школой. Я в ту школу ещё в 72-73-м на "подготовишку" ходил (номер школы, увы, не помню)  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Да да и мы лазили в порт,на переезде запрыгивали в грузовик и тырили кубинский сахар по карманам...такой темный...на фиг он нам нужен был-потом в жару ходили липкие.Домой то мы его не несли...сахара тогда было в магазине сортов 8.Особенно я любил разглядывать стоя в очереди-колотый,он был такой,ну как хрусталь.И было так-один выйдет во двор с томатом намазанным на хлеб и через 3 минуты уже все сбегали домой и намазали...а еще мы мазали на хлеб подсолнечное масло...аж передернуло-не ужели это вкусно?


 Сырая семечка, я до сих пор могу помедитировать от аромата этого! :smileflag:  Шкилей макарониной по моему называли всех детей, которые по мнению их мам-бабушек-тётушек не отличались особой упитанностью щёк, рук и ног, потому что пузики после еды у всех были круглонабитые одесской едой)))

----------


## Milkaway

А еще некоторых детей, которые были безнадёжно худы по одесским меркам, с невыразимым состраданием в голосе, некоторые впечатлительные одесситки назавали *,,здыхля,,*. При этом подозрительно посматривая в сторону матери ребенка, добавляли реплику типа, что сама ест, а на *ребьёнке* экономит ...

----------


## Panty

> А еще некоторых детей, которые были безнадёжно худы по одесским меркам, с невыразимым состраданием в голосе, некоторые впечатлительные одесситки назавали *,,здыхля,,*. При этом подозрительно посматривая в сторону матери ребенка, добавляли реплику типа, что сама ест, а на *ребьёнке* экономит ...


 Шкиля макаронина, здыхлык, чахлык нэвмирущий...чего только сердобольные окружающие не придумают))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Шкиля макаронина, здыхлык, чахлык нэвмирущий...чего только сердобольные окружающие не придумают))))


 Ну чахлык - это "современное прочтение". Вряд ли мы в детстве знали перевод на украинский Кощея бессмертного)))) 
А вот что точно могу сказать, то в двуязычных одесских семьях, где старшее поколение знало идиш, знакомство детей с этим языком начиналось с названий продуктов и фраз, в переводе означающих что-то типа "ребенок же голодный, дай ему/ей... я только что спекла свеженькое..."))))

----------


## Panty

> Ну чахлык - это "современное прочтение". Вряд ли мы в детстве знали перевод на украинский Кощея бессмертного)))) 
> А вот что точно могу сказать, то в двуязычных одесских семьях, где старшее поколение знало идиш, знакомство детей с этим языком начиналось с названий продуктов и фраз, в переводе означающих что-то типа "ребенок же голодный, дай ему/ей... я только что спекла свеженькое..."))))


 Чахлык у меня еще с детства засело в голове, а потом уже с возрастом узнала перевод))) Т.к. я страдала особой формой тонкокостной худобы, то можете только себе представить как меня пытались пичкать всем вкусным и полезным, от половины которого меня мутило уже))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Да да и мы лазили в порт,на переезде запрыгивали в грузовик и тырили кубинский сахар по карманам...такой темный...на фиг он нам нужен был-потом в жару ходили липкие.Домой то мы его не несли...сахара тогда было в магазине сортов 8.Особенно я любил разглядывать стоя в очереди-колотый,он был такой,ну как хрусталь.И было так-один выйдет во двор с томатом намазанным на хлеб и через 3 минуты уже все сбегали домой и намазали...а еще мы мазали на хлеб подсолнечное масло...аж передернуло-не ужели это вкусно?


  не просто подсолнечное масло, а поджаренное с луком, да на черный хлеб и посыпанное с солью - таки да вкусно. И кто сейчас так делает?)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну чахлык - это "современное прочтение". Вряд ли мы в детстве знали перевод на украинский Кощея бессмертного)))) 
> А вот что точно могу сказать, то в двуязычных одесских семьях, где старшее поколение знало идиш, знакомство детей с этим языком начиналось с названий продуктов и фраз, в переводе означающих что-то типа "ребенок же голодный, дай ему/ей... я только что спекла свеженькое..."))))


  Вспомнилась аббревиатура СНГ (ЭсЭнгЭ) и множество шуток по этому поводу после появления этого слова... Эсн - на идише  - кушать. Гиб мир эсн...)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вспомнилась аббревиатура СНГ (ЭсЭнгЭ) и множество шуток по этому поводу после появления этого слова... Эсн - на идише  - кушать. Гиб мир эсн...)))


 Ага, "женема па си жур"))))) 

Прошу прощения за мой французский....

----------


## Антрэ

я и сейчас с удовольствием могу кусок черного хлеба с базарным маслом, солью и крымским луком..
еще селедочки,но это надо стопку белой вкуснотищи добавлять))

еще помню мокрый хлеб,густо посыпанный сахаром,ели такое во дворе.

----------


## Zhemchug

К воспоминаниям об икре на предыдущих страницах. Сидим вчера вечером, с удовольствием уплетаем черные бутерброды с "синей" икрой из моих домашних запасников. Даем мелкой (6 лет). А она выдает: "Тю, а я думала, что у вас красная икра... А это не буду!!!!" От такая молодежь пошла!!! Ничего не понимают)))))....

----------


## Milkaway

Дачная история - быль ... середина 90-х, голодное время ... всё происходит на даче, которую сдавала одна одесская семья ...
Утро. Хозяева уехали на работу. Остались бабеле и внук и еще пару дачников. Часов в десять из летней кухни слышны крики  - Игорёчек, сладкий мой, вставай ... в ответ тишина ... 
где-то через полчаса сонный наследник появился в беседке ... тут же из летней кухни бабеле стала донимать двенадцатилетнего внука вопросами, что тот будет завтракать ... одно за другим следовало перечисление всех возможных вариантов, в т.ч. и деликатесных ... на все предложения внук неизменно отвечал отказом ... после десяти минут пререканий, бабеле в сердцах сказала - Сволочь! Щоб ты здох!!!

----------


## serega003

ахахахах))

----------


## Ecet

Начитался я тут вариантов про хлеб, пошел сделал себе хлебушек с подсолнечным маслом и сахаром. А ведь вкусно

----------


## RBG

> Начитался я тут вариантов про хлеб, пошел сделал себе хлебушек с подсолнечным маслом и сахаром. А ведь вкусно


  К сожалению, моё детство прошло не в Одессе, а в небольшом  провинциальном городке. Но о том, с чем гоняла до темноты по садам и огородам девочка из еврейской семьи, тоже вспоминаю с ностальгией: кусок чёрного хлеба, намазанный свиным смальцем, с солью и по корочке натёртый чесноком. Сахара уже не надо!

----------


## Moon Cat

> К сожалению, моё детство прошло не в Одессе, а в небольшом  провинциальном городке. Но о том, с чем гоняла до темноты по садам и огородам девочка из еврейской семьи, тоже вспоминаю с ностальгией: кусок чёрного хлеба, *намазанный свиным смальцем*, с солью и по корочке натёртый чесноком. Сахара уже не надо!


  а это разве кошерно? :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> а это разве кошерно?


 Ой, а бутерброд с мясом запивать молоком совсем по кашруту?  :smileflag:  Вот все ортодоксы вокруг.  :smileflag:  Одесса многонациональный город.

----------


## RBG

А то!!!

----------


## Пушкин

ЧИСТО ОДЕССКИЙ  ТЕСТ !!! (нашел в и-нете)
Ты исправляешь людей, которые говорят Адэсса.
- Называешь город "мамой".
- Ты знаешь, что такое именной комплект для сушки белья из веревки и длинной деревянной палки с отличительными знаками.
- У тебя не вызывает возмущение формулировка "посмотри на коридоре".
- Понимаешь что такое "ложить" сахар, соль, и т.п.
- Количество кошек во дворе не вызывает отвращение и боязнь заболеть токсоплазмозом.
- Знаешь слова песни "Шаланды полные кефали".
- Ты знаешь короткие пути через дворы Молдаванки.
- На городских пляжах бываешь чаще зимой и осенью. 
- Ты спрашиваешь : "Как ваше ничего?", желая узнать, как дела.
- Если точно знаешь, что Джаз зародился не в Нью-Орлеане, а в Одессе. И если ты совсем одессит, то помнишь настоящее имя и отчество Утесова.
- Ты на все сто процентов знаешь, шо такое Молдаванка и Бугаевка, а услышав слово Люстдорф, не требуешь перевода.
- Если ты в Оперный ходил раз-два в жизни, да и то только затем, чтобы посмотреть на люстру.
- Ты не советуешь своим знакомым покупать квартиру в новостроях у моря, потому что они все равно скоро провалятся в катакомбы.
- Ты назначаешь свидание у "Афин", попутно встречая там добрую половину своих друзей.
- Немного огорчаешься, когда тебе после июльского ливня нужно проехать через Пересыпь.
- Ты хоть раз пробовал "стырить" что-то на Привозе и тебе мило это разрешали.
- Ты ставишь неправильно ударение, когда говоришь про "Тираспольскую площадь".
- Тебя не удивляют дамы в халатах, бигуди и в шлепках, выскочивших "на минуту в магазин".
- Если ты смеешься, когда тебя просят показать большой фонтан на 11-16 станции.
- Ты знаешь о ком речь, когда слышишь : "Америка заметает следы, объединяйтесь!"
- Ты радуешься каждый раз при виде Дюка со второго люка!
- Если ты заходишь в битком набитый трамвай и попадаешь в самую гущу обсуждения какого-то совершенно "не трамвайного" вопроса между абсолютно незнакомыми людьми.
- Если ты только выходишь с вокзала и тут же видишь тетенек с табличкой "Комната у моря. 5 минут пешком" и понимаешь, что 5 минут пешком только от остановки трамвая, а до этого минут 40 еще.
- Если по количеству мусора в центре можешь определить, что вчера было - 1 апреля или 2 сентября.
- Если ты отвечаешь вопросом на вопрос.
- Если ты произносишь фразу "не смеши мои тапочки" на полном серьезе.
- Если тебя совсем не смущает бутер с тюлечкой и кофеем на завтрак.
- Знаешь, что в Америке есть город Одесса.
- Знаешь где в Одессе как минимум 1 "плоский" дом.
- Знаешь улицу, где с одной стороны сидят, а с другой лежат.
- Если ты знаешь историю фразы "не фонтан".
- Если ты хоть раз тайком лазил в катакомбы (просто в войнушки поиграть).
- Если ты на Ланжерон купаться ходишь только в крайнем случае.
- Поскот - это для тебя не ругательное слово.
- Звук "арматурой по стеклу" на Дерибасовской для тебя - не пустое место.
- Если хотя бы у двух из троих твоих друзей по двору - кто-то в семье моряки, а у третьего – сидят.
- Если ты знаешь, что после неудачных игр "Черноморца" лучше не гулять одному по парку Шевченко.
- Если тебе известно, что на Молдаванке совсем нет молдаван.
- Ты сто раз подумаешь, прежде чем садиться на 28 трамвай, идущий через Привоз.
- Для тебя снег - это чудо, даже если ты уже не молод.
- Ты знаешь, что на Староконном базаре давно уже не продают лошадей.

----------


## Alexandr

Две поправки, рядом с Дюком остался только один люк, а кроме 28-го трамвая там ходит еще и 5-й, а это еще хуже летом. Но свеженькое описание.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Девочка из еврейской семьи и хлеб со смальцем- это по нашему, по одесски!  :smileflag:

----------


## Ecet

> Две поправки, рядом с Дюком остался только один люк,


 Тогда можно поправить:
 - Ты точно знаешь, где был второй люк, с которого надо смотреть на Дюка

----------


## Пушкин

> Две поправки, рядом с Дюком остался только один люк, а кроме 28-го трамвая там ходит еще и 5-й, а это еще хуже летом. Но свеженькое описание.


  штук 7 пунктов я вычеркнул за не одесскость)))

----------


## Alexandr

> штук 7 пунктов я вычеркнул за не одесскость)))


 Тогда "респект и уважуха". Вроде так сейчас выказывают полное одобрение.  :smileflag:

----------


## Вампум

> Шкиля макаронина


 макарона.

----------


## Panty

> макарона.


 А у меня макаронина)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Девочка из еврейской семьи и хлеб со смальцем- это по нашему, по одесски!


 Девочка из еврейской семьи, впрочем, как и мальчик, могли с удовольствием уплетать бутерброды с топленым гусиным жиром. Тоже - весчь!!! Я Вам скажу... 
А вообще в некоторых кругах в ходу выражение, что нет таких некошерных блюд, которые нельзя было бы заменить более вкусными кошерными...

----------


## Пушкин

> Девочка из еврейской семьи, впрочем, как и мальчик, могли с удовольствием уплетать бутерброды с топленым гусиным жиром. Тоже - весчь!!! Я Вам скажу... 
> А вообще в некоторых кругах в ходу выражение, что нет таких некошерных блюд, которые нельзя было бы заменить более вкусными кошерными...


  У одного раввина спросили - А кока-кола кошерна? Он ответил - Химия вся кошерна...

----------


## Alexandr

> нет таких некошерных блюд, которые нельзя было бы заменить более вкусными кошерными...


 Ага, главное, чтоб свинной шашлык жарил еврей.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ага, главное, чтоб свинной шашлык жарил еврей.


  Знаете есть такой стары анекдот, когда едут в поезде в одном купе ребе и поп. Поп решил подколоть раввина  и попросил у него ножичек, потом достал шмат сала и смачно стал его разрезать, при этом говорит раввину - А я сало режу. На что ребе ответил - А им обрезание делаю...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Знаете есть такой стары анекдот, когда едут в поезде в одном купе ребе и поп. Поп решил подколоть раввина  и попросил у него ножичек, потом достал шмат сала и смачно стал его разрезать, при этом говорит раввину - А я сало режу. На что ребе ответил - А им обрезание делаю...


 И на ту же тему. Едут в поезде католический ксендз и раввин. Ксендз достает свиной окорок, с удовольствием ест. Предлагает раввину.
-- Религия запрещает нам есть свинину.
-- Ну и зря - непередаваемое удовольствие.
Позже раввин, выходя из купе, говорит на прощанье ксендзу:
-- Кланяйтесь от меня своей жене.
-- Религия запрещает нам познать женщину.
-- Сочувствую - непередаваемое удовольствие.

----------


## Alexandr

> Знаете есть такой стары анекдот, когда едут в поезде в одном купе ребе и поп. Поп решил подколоть раввина  и попросил у него ножичек, потом достал шмат сала и смачно стал его разрезать, при этом говорит раввину - А я сало режу. На что ребе ответил - А им обрезание делаю...


 Тут таки мы в Одессе. У нас даже сало кошерное.  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

Ой, маца, ой сало ... а про водку с двойным кошером - забыли!

----------


## Вампум

> А у меня макаронина)))


 так именно макарона и есть в оригинале!
Буряк Леонид (рос на Лузановке) когда-то рассказывал за себя...

----------


## Panty

> так именно макарона и есть в оригинале!
> Буряк Леонид (рос на Лузановке) когда-то рассказывал за себя...


 И шо теперь? Мы будет спорить до посинения изза трёх последних букв? Смысл всё равно ж не поменяется.

----------


## Вампум

ну так можно и цинус говорить вместо цимес, шо ж там..)
ну спорить мы, разумеется, не будем, мне в лом))

----------


## Ешкин папа

Приходит еврейская девочка со школы домой и говорит: "Мама,нам сказали на утреник прийти в национальных костюмах". На ,что мама восклицает: "Ой вээй опять надо идти покупать новые бриллианты!".

----------


## Ешкин папа

> Ну чахлык - это "современное прочтение". Вряд ли мы в детстве знали перевод на украинский Кощея бессмертного)))) 
> А вот что точно могу сказать, то в двуязычных одесских семьях, где старшее поколение знало идиш, знакомство детей с этим языком начиналось с названий продуктов и фраз, в переводе означающих что-то типа "ребенок же голодный, дай ему/ей... я только что спекла свеженькое..."))))


 Ага ,кроме  "Кишен тухис" и это в лудшем случае мне от бабули слышать не приходилось.На просьбу налить воды слышалось: "Иди попей пышерц".
 Перевожу 1-Поцелуй меня в з...
                2- Попей мочи.

----------


## Чебурген

Бабуля Вас держала в "*ежовских* рукавицах", однако...  :smileflag:

----------


## Ешкин папа

> Бабуля Вас держала в "*ежовских* рукавицах", однако...


 Но она это только говорила.

----------


## Чебурген

> Но она это только говорила.


  Тогда вам с бабушкой таки повезло. В "то время" термин "ежовские рукавицы",- это было не смешно, а нечто среднее между "диагнозом" и "приговором"... Этакий "утончённый юмор-38" в контекте ст.58  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Но она это только говорила.


 Между прочим, на этой смеси наречий даже проклятия звучали смешно, а не страшно)))))

----------


## Ешкин папа

Выраженние "Што б ты был мене здоров" вовсе не значит пожелание такового.

----------


## Zhemchug

Аналогично в полной мере не является проклятием  "шоб ты здох" или "шоб ты скис"...))))

----------


## Чебурген

А "шоб я сдох" это вообще на уровне "мамой клянусь"  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Здрасьте вам через окно! 
> Не помню описывал ли я где то этот случай, а дело было так:
> Была у моих близких родственников дача в Аркадии, прямо на Каманина угол Хрустальный пер., как все одесские старые дачи - это был большой дом делённый на 5 соседей - у каждого своя отдельная часть и  территория. Одно из окон соседей выходило на нашу веранду, которую летом мы использовали под столовую. И когда мы садились за стол, открывалось окно в котором появлялась  соседка с сильно выраженным еврейским лицом ( имени к сожалению не помню, то ли Маня, то ли Циля) и бесцеремонно спрашивала у тёти: -" А шо у Вас сегодня на обЭд?" После того что ей отвечали: - "И как ты это готовишь?" - "Ой, дай мине кЭцик попробовать, спасибо вкусно, я себе то же буду такое делать."
> По началу, нам было смешно и приятно услышать одесскую рЭч, переброситься пару словами на Идиш, но дело в том что окошко открывалось и на завтрак, и на ужин, и в течении дня что то спросить... К концу первого лета, мы были просто измождены и не только просоленным воздухом и солнцем...На второе лето мы надумали добавить часть второго этажа за счет чердака ( там крыша текла и требовала ремонта), каково было моё, а в последствии и наше, удивление - когда залезая на чердак, обнаружил рабочий унитаз над нашей частью и дверь в соседскую часть, стало ясно почему крыша "текла"... Соседка сдавала приезжим, по моему все помещения своей дачи в т.ч. и чердак. Ох и гиволт же был... Собрали общее собрание кооператива рассматривать этот случай и постановили, так как эта комната имела несколько окон на разные стороны, пресловутое окно заложить стеклоблоками, даже сам Жванецкий за это голосовал (член кооператива), что мы тут же и исполнили. А через пару лет дачу продали -  в Аркадии начался дискотечно -клубный период и спать по ночам было практически не возможно...


 ( Друзья простите что цитирую сам себя, меня обвинили в плагиате, по этому приходится доказывать что форумчанин с   ником Пушкин и я - одно и то же лицо, как будто это не наша дача была и соседи не мои) Простите ещё раз, просто приходится "метать бисер перед свиньями"

----------


## vieanna

помню я Ваш кооператив очень хорошо...

----------


## Пушкин

Уважаемые форумчане (как то помпезно звучит), помните, походы на море или на пляж, не знаю как у кого, а у нас он проходил в два этапа. 1  - это пляжная зона - купание-загорание, игры на песке. и 2 - это зелёная зона включающая в себя поедание писЧи. (ой не могу забыть эту поджаренную молодую картошечку с чесночком и укропом, извлекаемую из литровой банки, где она прошла своеобразную выдержку). Так вот собственно мой вопрос, имел ли второй этап определённое название? Вспомните что говорили в вашем детстве... С уважением, Пушкин.)))

----------


## Чебурген

Определённых формулировок в общем- то не припомню. Просто говорилось: начинает жарить, пора переселяться в тенёчек, чтобы не напекло  :smileflag:  ну, и первая и вторая часть процесса называлась "пляжиться", но при условии, что травка и тенёчек тоже где-то рядом с морем  :smileflag:

----------


## Антрэ

> Уважаемые форумчане (как то помпезно звучит), помните, походы на море или на пляж, не знаю как у кого, а у нас он проходил в два этапа. 1  - это пляжная зона - купание-загорание, игры на песке. и 2 - это зелёная зона включающая в себя поедание писЧи. (ой не могу забыть эту поджаренную молодую картошечку с чесночком и укропом, извлекаемую из литровой банки, где она прошла своеобразную выдержку). Так вот собственно мой вопрос, имел ли второй этап определённое название? Вспомните что говорили в вашем детстве... С уважением, Пушкин.)))


  у нас сейчас "пора в кущи")

----------


## Panty

Зеленая зона у нас называлась топчанно-подстилочная, чаще всего загоняли на подстилку сохнуть и избавляться от синих губ, а также впихнуть в ребенка(в частности в меня) вроде бы нагулявшего аппетит, все то что приволокли на пляж поесть)))

----------


## Voland

В Лузановке это были просто "кусты"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Зеленая зона у нас называлась топчанно-подстилочная, чаще всего загоняли на подстилку сохнуть и избавляться от синих губ, а также *впихнуть в ребенка(в частности в меня) вроде бы нагулявшего аппетит,* все то что приволокли на пляж поесть)))


 Насчет впихнуть)))... Никогда не любила, да и сейчас терпеть не могу, употребление продуктов на пляже с видом на не очень презентабельные части тела окружающих. Плюс термоядерная смесь запахов пищи и кремов от/для загара. Мухи - отдельно, котлеты - отдельно, знаете ли))) Но, наверное, таких извращенцев, как я, не очень много))))))

----------


## Киров

Мы не знали,что на солнце вредно и торчали на песке целый день...так как мама считала,что на море без молодой картошечки и малосольных огурчиков делать нечего ,то мы с ней ездили очень редко-у нее не всегда были эти блюда под рукой,а ждать мы не хотели.Имея старшего брата мы  бывали на море почти каждый день,ездили в Отраду к скале(уже и не помню,как мы ее называли),в яхтклуб к пароходу Чехов(потом Экватор),но чаще всего мы ездили в Лески под 21 батарею...Это была Свобода.Не редко на пляже мы были одни...Всегда ловили рыбу,ныряли за мидиями.Обычный наш обед на нос пару помидор и пара яиц,жарили мидии(я любил и не жареные),еще у дружка мама по дешевке покупала ворованный шоколад кусковой черный как земля,он даже на солнце плавился с трудом и очень вкусный...отсюда мы в детстве знали,что все ворованное отличного качества...

----------


## Panty

> Насчет впихнуть)))... Никогда не любила, да и сейчас терпеть не могу, употребление продуктов на пляже с видом на не очень презентабельные части тела окружающих. Плюс термоядерная смесь запахов пищи и кремов от/для загара. Мухи - отдельно, котлеты - отдельно, знаете ли))) Но, наверное, таких извращенцев, как я, не очень много))))))


 Ну я тогда красотами тел не особо увлекалась да и не помню часто мазюкающихся и от этого неестественно коричневых тел, но зато аппетит был зверский после талапания в прибрежной зоне до биточков с тюльки или котлект куриных с куском белого хлеба и молодой картошкой всей в масле и укрёпе)))

----------


## Антрэ

а наши  родители выезжали почти что с полевой кухней)) кулечки,кули,каструли,кастрюлечки,жарилась тушка утки с чесноком или курица ,зарывались в холодный песок нужные бутылки...

----------


## Panty

> а наши родители выезжали почти что с полевой кухней)) кулечки,кули,каструли,кастрюлечки,жарилась тушка утки с чесноком или курица ,зарывались в холодный песок нужные бутылки...


 О, даааааа, бутылки вдоль побережья это нечно и все с компотами...почти))))

----------


## Чебурген

> а наши  родители выезжали почти что с полевой кухней)) *кулечки,кули,каструли,кастрюлечки*,жарилась тушка утки с чесноком или курица ,зарывались в холодный песок нужные бутылки...


  Сорри за офф, это ЕМНИП из "Вокруг смеха".
Размеры кастрюль: кастр*у*лчик, кастр*у*лка, кастр*у*ля, кастр*у*л! (последнее можно даже с твёрдым знаком писать  :smileflag: )

----------


## Zhemchug

> Сорри за офф, это ЕМНИП из "Вокруг смеха".
> Размеры кастрюль: кастр*у*лчик, кастр*у*лка, кастр*у*ля, кастр*у*л! (последнее можно даже с твёрдым знаком писать )


 В "Вокруг смеха" эту тему не слышала, но друзья моей сестры привезли из отпуска на Кавказе реальный ценник из хозяйственного магазина. "Набор посуды: касрул, касрулик и касрулчик"...
По сравнению с этим наше просто безграмотное "консерва импортная" - как-то уже не то))))))

----------


## mlch

> О, даааааа, бутылки вдоль побережья это нечно и все с компотами...почти))))


 Ага. Сколько ряз я ноги бил об торчащие из песка горлышки бутылок.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> В "Вокруг смеха" эту тему не слышала, но друзья моей сестры привезли из отпуска на Кавказе реальный ценник из хозяйственного магазина. "Набор посуды: касрул, касрулик и касрулчик"...
> По сравнению с этим наше просто безграмотное "консерва импортная" - как-то уже не то))))))


 Скажу честно, моя бабушка (в отличие от мамы  :smileflag: ) особой грамотностью и владением "русским литературным" не отличалась, и поэтому говорила кастр*у*ля и консерва  :smileflag: 
Кстати, вот вспоминаю, может оно и к лучшему, что в отличие от "русского литературного", бабушка и её брат (для меня практически дедушка) в совершенстве владели "одесским разговорным"  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Ага. Сколько ряз я ноги бил об торчащие из песка горлышки бутылок.


 Аналогично, чисто минное поле)))

----------


## феерический

Был малый - тоже однажды закопал бутылку. А чтобы потом ее можно было найти и чтобы она никому не мешала - сверху над ней построил замок. Да что-то не расчитал немного - и замок получился настолько красивый, что когда я захотел пить - я не рискнул разрушить такое дело. Так и просидел до тех пор, пока волна не смыла всё до основания. Вот тогда и напился.

----------


## Антрэ

а ваши родители закапывали бутылку в честь открытия сезона,чтоб отокопать ее в начале сентября, на закрытие?)))

----------


## феерический

Родители всегда были принципиально против такого дела и никогда мне не разрешали такое делать. А этот случай имел место когда я был на пляже без них)

----------


## Panty

> а ваши родители закапывали бутылку в честь открытия сезона,чтоб отокопать ее в начале сентября, на закрытие?)))


 Мой папа любил такие штуки проделывать, потом где воды по колено многие в августе шукали свои бутылки))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Скажу честно, моя бабушка (в отличие от мамы ) особой грамотностью и владением "русским литературным" не отличалась, и поэтому говорила кастр*у*ля и консерва 
> Кстати, вот вспоминаю, может оно и к лучшему, что в отличие от "русского литературного", бабушка и её брат (для меня практически дедушка) в совершенстве владели "одесским разговорным"


 100%. До сих пор не найду лучшего комментария к некоторым высказываниям разных людей, чем слова моей бабушки: "Бред 40 температура")))) Насколько безграмотно, настолько абсолютно верно по сути. А причеши эту фразу и уйдет весь цимес)))))




> Был малый - тоже однажды закопал бутылку. А чтобы потом ее можно было найти и чтобы она никому не мешала - сверху над ней построил замок. Да что-то не расчитал немного - и замок получился настолько красивый, что когда я захотел пить - я не рискнул разрушить такое дело. Так и просидел до тех пор, пока волна не смыла всё до основания. *Вот тогда и напился*.


 Из волны?)))))

----------


## Zhemchug

К слову об исчезновении одесского языка. Недавно порезали мне хорошую сумочку на базаре. Иду к мастеру по ремонту. Он смотрит сумку и говорит: "Я Вам так сделаю, что *вида иметь не будет*". Зная, в каком значении всегда употребляли у нас эту фразу, говорю: 
-- А что незаметно зашить никак не получится? Жалко сумочку, она почти новая....
-- Так я ж Вам говорю, что зашью так, что *видно* не будет, получится, как новая!
Посмеялись, что одна буква так меняет смысл сказанного. Но все же жаль, что даже в бытпунктах мы уже не всегда сразу понимаем друг друга...

----------


## Антрэ

порезали? ниче се,я думала,повымирали...

----------


## Zhemchug

> порезали? ниче се,я думала,повымирали...


 В смысле те, кто режет сумки? Неее - цветут и пахнут))) Мастер еще сказал, что, видимо, был неопытный карманник - лезвие тупое (или что они там используют? монетку заточенную или что?)))))

----------


## Чебурген

> В смысле те, кто режет сумки? Неее - цветут и пахнут))) Мастер еще сказал, что, видимо, был неопытный карманник - лезвие тупое (или что они там используют? монетку заточенную или что?)))))


  Если не ошибаюсь, подобных "умельцев" "писателями" называют. Правда, это не одесское, а скорее жаргонно- воровское.

----------


## феерический

> Если не ошибаюсь, подобных "умельцев" "писателями" называют. Правда, это не одесское, а скорее жаргонно- воровское.


 Верно, есть даже такое выражение: Ща я тебя попишу! 
Ну и нож, соответственно, называют пером.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Верно, есть даже такое выражение: *Ща я тебя* попишу! 
> Ну и нож, соответственно, называют пером.


 Вряд ли ловцы кошельков по чужим сумкам предупреждают об этом своих клиентов)))))). 
А только что наткнулась на сведения о вакансиях в одной довольно уважаемой в Одессе компании. Уж не знаю, какой это диалект, но от соискателя там требуется дословно "грамотная письменная речь"))))). Если бы требовалась грамотность на письме или устная грамотность, я б еще поняла... Так и хотелось спросить: "А шо ви имеете в виду?"

----------


## Panty

> Вряд ли ловцы кошельков по чужим сумкам предупреждают об этом своих клиентов)))))). 
> А только что наткнулась на сведения о вакансиях в одной довольно уважаемой в Одессе компании. Уж не знаю, какой это диалект, но от соискателя там требуется дословно "грамотная письменная речь"))))). Если бы требовалась грамотность на письме или устная грамотность, я б еще поняла... Так и хотелось спросить: "А шо ви имеете в виду?"


 Чем больше я читаю и слышу современные перлы, тем больше убеждаюсь в том, что мой ребёнок будет учиться только в русской школе, иначе грамотности конЭц.

----------


## Voland

> Чем больше я читаю и слышу современные перлы, тем больше убеждаюсь в том, что мой ребёнок будет учиться только в русской школе, иначе грамотности конЭц.


 Но только надо, чтобы учителя были из старой гвардии  :smileflag:

----------


## Антрэ

> Но только надо, чтобы учителя были из старой гвардии


  я помню одну учительницу по русской литературе- сидели, не дыша..не потому что боялись,не хотели слова пропустить,так человек предмет читал...

----------


## Ecet

> Чем больше я читаю и слышу современные перлы, тем больше убеждаюсь в том, что мой ребёнок будет учиться только в русской школе, иначе грамотности конЭц.


 А почему именно русскую? В других языках понятия грамотности нет?

----------


## Panty

> Но только надо, чтобы учителя были из старой гвардии


 Надо чтобы учителя умели привить любовь к своим предметам и тогда проблем не будет что у старых, что у молодых.




> я помню одну учительницу по русской литературе- сидели, не дыша..не потому что боялись,не хотели слова пропустить,так человек предмет читал...


 У меня была такая учительница, я её просто обожала.




> А почему именно русскую? В других языках понятия грамотности нет?


 В других это в каких? Украинский точно слабее будет, чем русский, а суржик и неправильное построение речи нам не нужны. Одно дело мы в жизни и на форуме пишем вольно, а другое дело грамотно писать.

----------


## Ecet

Назвать один язык слабее другого - явный признак культурного человека. Тема посвящена Одесскому языку, подскажите, он сильнее или слабее русского?

----------


## Zhemchug

> ....В других это в каких? Украинский точно слабее будет, чем русский, а суржик и неправильное построение речи нам не нужны. Одно дело мы в жизни и на форуме пишем вольно, а другое дело грамотно писать.


 В том-то и дело, что в нынешних школах нет понятия о грамотности в отношении практически ни одно языка. Человек, 20-30 лет читавший спецпредметы исключительно на русском, переходя на преподавание на украинском, будет делать ошибки и в языке, и по своей дисциплине. В результате не усвоится ничего - ни грамотная речь, ни физика/химия с искаженными терминами и определениями. И какой успеваемости можно тогда требовать от своих детей?
И иллюстрация "из того времени":

----------


## Panty

> Назвать один язык слабее другого - явный признак культурного человека. Тема посвящена Одесскому языку, подскажите, он сильнее или слабее русского?


 Есет, Вы мне зубы пожалуйста тут не заговаривайте, про слабее или сильнее, кто знает о чем идет речь, тот поймет.

----------


## Voland

> Назвать один язык слабее другого - явный признак культурного человека. Тема посвящена Одесскому языку, подскажите, он сильнее или слабее русского?


 А вы попробуйте использовать,к примеру -язык бамбара, для реализации космической программы,или написать учебник по философии на каком нибудь йоруба.)))
А "Одесский язык" - диалект, поэтому, это тот же русский, но с местными отличиями  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> В том-то и дело, что в нынешних школах нет понятия о грамотности в отношении практически ни одно языка. Человек, 20-30 лет читавший спецпредметы исключительно на русском, переходя на преподавание на украинском, будет делать ошибки и в языке, и по своей дисциплине. В результате не усвоится ничего - ни грамотная речь, ни физика/химия с искаженными терминами и определениями. И какой успеваемости можно тогда требовать от своих детей?
> И иллюстрация "из того времени":


 Вот потому и русская школа, чтобы все предметы были на русском без путаницы и каши-малаши, её итак в головах современного школьника хватает дай Боже, у нас было все намного проще и яснее. А я как мама, буду стараться чтобы малый нормально знал родной язык...а это не так просто как кажется.

----------


## Ecet

> А вы попробуйте использовать,к примеру -язык бамбара, для реализации космической программы,или написать учебник по философии на каком нибудь йоруба.)))
> А "Одесский язык" - диалект, поэтому, это тот же русский, но с местными отличиями


 Одесский язык - диалект? Не смешите мои подковы.
По поводу космической программы и философии - большая часть технических терминов русского языка позаимствованы из английского или французского. Так что, они сильнее?
То *Panty*: Грамотность человека не зависит от того, на каком языке ему преподают. Это я понимаю и знаю точно.

----------


## Panty

> Одесский язык - диалект? Не смешите мои подковы.
> По поводу космической программы и философии - большая часть технических терминов русского языка позаимствованы из английского или французского. Так что, они сильнее?
> То *Panty*: Грамотность человека не зависит от того, на каком языке ему преподают. Это я понимаю и знаю точно.


 Видимо понимаете, но не до конца, почитайте что написала в дополнение Жемчуг, это не просто так написано и не с потолка взято.

----------


## Чебурген

> В том-то и дело, что в нынешних школах нет понятия о грамотности в отношении практически ни одно языка. Человек, 20-30 лет читавший спецпредметы исключительно на русском, переходя на преподавание на украинском, будет делать ошибки и в языке, и по своей дисциплине. В результате не усвоится ничего - ни грамотная речь, ни физика/химия с искаженными терминами и определениями. И какой успеваемости можно тогда требовать от своих детей?
> И иллюстрация "из того времени":


 Блистательный пример с Шервинским и Скоропадским!  :smileflag:  Словил себя на мысли (в этой теме уместнее сказать "споймал"), что тоже на секунду задумался, как на мове будет "думоваю". Автоматически в голову первым пришло слово *кумекаю*  :smileflag: 
P.S.А "йоркширский диалект" премьера Азарова- яркий *современный* пример насильной украинизации. К счастью, тема не об этом.

----------


## SergeiSyper

Был когда-то в Одессе, очень понравился город, много достопримечательностей.

----------


## Voland

> Одесский язык - диалект? Не смешите мои подковы.
> По поводу космической программы и философии - большая часть технических терминов русского языка позаимствованы из английского или французского. Так что, они сильнее?
> То *Panty*: Грамотность человека не зависит от того, на каком языке ему преподают. Это я понимаю и знаю точно.


 По п.1 - без комментариев.
По 2му - многие космические термины, точно также, из русского, попали в другие языки.
А насчет грамотности, в более широком толковании, чем просто умение правильно писать и читать, то приведу "компьютерный" пример ...* разные* языки программирования, используются для написания* разных* программ. А операционные системы, по *разному* выполняют те, или иные задачи ... или не выполняют вовсе, если задача не вписывается в язык этой системы. Родной язык человека, как раз и является такой операционной системой, которая формирует его сознание.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Одесский язык - диалект? Не смешите мои подковы.
> По поводу космической программы и философии - большая часть технических терминов русского языка позаимствованы из английского или французского. Так что, они сильнее?
> То *Panty*: Грамотность человека не зависит от того, на каком языке ему преподают. Это я понимаю и знаю точно.


 Очень не хотелось бы с Вами спорить, тем более, что Ваш пост обращен не мне, но, когда человек едет на обучение за границу, то учат его обычно носители того языка, на котором идет преподавание. Т.е. он получает образцы правильной, грамотной речи независимо от того, какой предмет преподается. Если же ему там преподают иностранцы, то они специально учили язык страны, в которую ехали преподавать. У нас же, особенно в исконно русскоговорящих областях Украины, преподавание спецпредметов на плохо знакомом украинском вводилось совсем иначе. Так что мне абсолютно понятно желание большинства родителей, чтобы детям преподавали на языке, на котором они хотя бы основные понятия знают. Отрицая это, мы, честно говоря, кривим душой.

----------


## Пушкин

У меня сын закончил младшую школу, сдавал 3 предмета на  Державну Підсумкову Атестацію: Укр. яз, укр. чтение и математика. Почему в русскоязычной школе у них не потребовали русский? - это так, для примера украинизации даже в наши дни при бело-голубой власти...

----------


## Jorjic

> Грамотность человека не зависит от того, на каком языке ему преподают. Это я понимаю и знаю точно.


 Понимание - это Ваше внутреннее ощущение и оспариванию не подлежит, а вот *точное* знание неалгоритмизируемых понятий - это наводит на размышления.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Блистательный пример с Шервинским и Скоропадским!  Словил себя на мысли (в этой теме уместнее сказать "споймал"), что тоже на секунду задумался, как на мове будет *"думоваю"*. Автоматически в голову первым пришло слово *кумекаю* 
> P.S.А "йоркширский диалект" премьера Азарова- яркий *современный* пример насильной украинизации. К счастью, тема не об этом.


 Та так жеш і буде "думаю"))))). Шервинский пытается быть святее папы римского.....

----------


## Чебурген

А як же *гадати* та *мiркувати*?  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> А як же *гадати* та *мiркувати*?


 А, оказывается и в украинском есть тонкости  "Гадати" = "догадываться", "предполагать", "миркувати" - "размышлять". Удивительно богатый язык

----------


## inborz

Дивлюсь я на небо та й думку гадаю:
Чому я не сокіл, чому не літаю,
Чому мені, Боже, ти крилець не дав?
Я б землю покинув і в небо злітав.

т.е. 
Гляжу я на небо и не догадываюсь,
почему это я не сокол...

----------


## Zhemchug

> А як же *гадати* та *мiркувати*?


 Если бы Шервинский употребил эти слова вместо "думаю", ему было бы еще больше, что послушать от Скоропадского....
Когда-то на вопрос своего шефа по специальности начала отвечать: "Нууу в принципе...." Он оборвал меня фразой: "А без принципа?????"
Так что синонимов может быть много, а в каждом случае годится только какой-то один.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Дивлюсь я на небо та й думку гадаю:
> Чому я не сокіл, чому не літаю,
> Чому мені, Боже, ти крилець не дав?
> Я б землю покинув і в небо злітав.
> 
> т.е. 
> Гляжу я на небо и не догадываюсь,
> почему это я не сокол...


 Так это ж почти хоку. Мы так скоро до украинско-японского разговорника дойдем)))))

----------


## Антрэ

не догадываюсь,а размышляю)

----------


## Panty

Смотрю я на небо и мысль думаю))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Смотрю я на небо и мысль думаю))))


 Это ближе  :smileflag:  Если переводить дословно. А если литературный перевод, то таки "размышляю". Скажите, и кто вылечит погоде ее мочевой пузырь? Уж мОчи нет)))

----------


## Ecet

> У меня сын закончил младшую школу, сдавал 3 предмета на  Державну Підсумкову Атестацію: Укр. яз, укр. чтение и математика. Почему в русскоязычной школе у них не потребовали русский? - это так, для примера украинизации даже в наши дни при бело-голубой власти...


 Я хотел отдать сына в украинскую школу, к сожалению , при наличии 3 школ рядом с домом - все русские. Не знаю, кого тут украинизация напрягает, но мне придется ребенка возить в школу, что б он обучался на государственном языке.
Кстати пример из "Дни Турбиных" очень наглядный, во всех 3-х школах есть классы с украинским языком преподавания, но я знаю, что это будет за язык, когда 4 урока учитель рассказывает на русском, а один урок на украинском. Поэтому мскал именно полностью украинскую школу, оказалось это проблема. Нам везде рассказывают про повальную украинизацию, а по факту нет возможности обучить ребенка государственному языку

----------


## Ecet

> А, оказывается и в украинском есть тонкости  "Гадати" = "догадываться", "предполагать", "миркувати" - "размышлять". Удивительно богатый язык


 А еще это язык величайших деятелей культуры, науки и философии, признанных во всем мире и забытых советской пропагандой, т.к. не вписываласись. Например Григорий Сковорода, максимум, что мы о нем знаем, это его сказки. А это философ с мировым именем, работы которого изучаются наравне с философами-просветителями того времени.



> Блистательный пример с Шервинским и Скоропадским!  Словил себя на мысли (в этой теме уместнее сказать "споймал"), что тоже на секунду задумался, как на мове будет "думоваю". Автоматически в голову первым пришло слово *кумекаю* 
> P.S.А "йоркширский диалект" премьера Азарова- яркий *современный* пример насильной украинизации. К счастью, тема не об этом.


 Диалект премьера Азарова - яркий пример неуважения ни к народу ни к культуре страны, которой он руководит. Даже захватчики-окупанты были менее циничны, чем это чудо 



> Если бы Шервинский употребил эти слова вместо "думаю", ему было бы еще больше, что послушать от Скоропадского....
> Когда-то на вопрос своего шефа по специальности начала отвечать: "Нууу в принципе...." Он оборвал меня фразой: "А без принципа?????"
> Так что синонимов может быть много, а в каждом случае годится только какой-то один.


 Если б я не знал лично человека, моего преподавателя, которой в мае месяце сказали, что  в сентябре она будет читать лекции на украинском, а она этот язык никогда не знала и не учила, я бы с Вами согласился. Но, эта женщина за лето выучила украинский и его спец слова по ее предмету так, что все мы наслаждались ее языком и два семестра слушали ее предмет с удовольствием.

Я к чему все это пишу - не язык определяет культуру человека: говорите, думайте на любом языке, но не позволяйте себе унижать другой всего лишь по тому, что вы его плохо знаете

----------


## Вампум

попытался донести пирамиду проблемы до северного итальянца.
вроде бы понимает. но плюет на южан... при мне... а вот так шобы при мне уничижительно
при мне же да с южанином  - шоб  да  - так нет.
ВСЕ переходят на ВСЕМ понимаемый литературный.
быро и без.
ну у нас, слава Создателю, все друг друга понимают, но вот всеравно неуютно.
ПЕРКЭ? * вздыхая

Трули, иди возле здесь)

----------


## Киров

Не поверю,что педагог учившийся на Украине никогда не учил украинский.У вас явно преувеличено значение украинского в мировом масштабе,значение Сковороды...При Советах преподавали мову очень серьезно,поэтому найти одессита не знающего этот язык  сложно.В магазинах книгу купить на русском было не реально,по этому из-за границы мы тягали чемоданы с книгами...На хрена ты тянешь сюда свою гнусную политику,иди на майдан и митингуй себе...

----------


## Zhemchug

> А еще это язык величайших деятелей культуры, науки и философии, признанных во всем мире и забытых советской пропагандой, т.к. не вписываласись. Например Григорий Сковорода, максимум, что мы о нем знаем, это его сказки. А это философ с мировым именем, работы которого изучаются наравне с философами-просветителями того времени.
> 
> Диалект премьера Азарова - яркий пример неуважения ни к народу ни к культуре страны, которой он руководит. Даже захватчики-окупанты были менее циничны, чем это чудо 
> 
> Если б я не знал лично человека, моего преподавателя, которой в мае месяце сказали, что  в сентябре она будет читать лекции на украинском, а она этот язык никогда не знала и не учила, я бы с Вами согласился. Но, эта женщина за лето выучила украинский и его спец слова по ее предмету так, что все мы наслаждались ее языком и два семестра слушали ее предмет с удовольствием.
> 
> Я к чему все это пишу - не язык определяет культуру человека: говорите, думайте на любом языке, но не позволяйте себе унижать другой всего лишь по тому, что вы его плохо знаете


 Безусловно, не язык определяет культуру. Кто-то из великих сказал, что человек столько раз может называться человеком, сколько языков он знает. В кавычки не беру, потому как цитата неточная. Но пример с Азаровым и Вашей знакомой - те исключения, которое лишь подтверждают правило. Как при наличии, так и при отсутствии любых возможностей человек может захотеть или не захотеть что-то делать. Вы можете сколь  угодно долго искать школу, позиционирующую себя, как чисто украинскую. И даже плату берущую дополнительно за этническую чистоту преподавательского состава. Но это отнюдь не гарантия, что язык там будут знать и хотя бы не ненавидеть, выливая свою злобу по тихому на детей. Такие примеры есть и в других этнических школах, финансируемых строго ради развития определенного языка и т.д.
Ни одна страна в мире не проиграла от того, что компактно проживающие группы населения говорят и обучаются на привычном и *родном* языке. На нем они получают первоначальные знания. А затем - уже с определенным багажом языка и культуры, могут более осознанно сделать свой выбор относительно дальнейшего обучения, профессии. 
Если бы руководство нашего города с первых десятилетий его основания, подгоняло бы людей, его населяющих, под какой-то языковой стандарт, нам нечего было бы обсуждать в этой теме и любить в своем прошлом. Не сохранилось бы столько колоритных названий улиц... Остались бы только медные лошади в разных позах, не имеющие к городу никакого отношения...

----------


## Jorjic

> А еще это язык величайших деятелей культуры, науки и философии, признанных во всем мире и забытых советской пропагандой, т.к. не вписываласись. Например Григорий Сковорода, максимум, что мы о нем знаем, это его сказки. А это философ с мировым именем, работы которого изучаются наравне с философами-просветителями того времени.


 А на каком языке писал Григорий Сковорода?

----------


## inborz

Нетрудно увидеть - пройдитесь по ссылкам на ОРИГИНАЛЫ
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D  0%B0,_%D0%93%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D  0%B9_%D0%A1%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## Jorjic

Посмотрел автографы. Оказывается, на каком языке писать - не так важно. Важно - *что* писать.

----------


## Чебурген

Что- то мы от *родного* одесского отвлеклись...  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> А на каком языке писал Григорий Сковорода?


 На смеси малороссийского (то что сейчас суржиком называют) и церковнославянского ... я как-то пытался читать  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> На смеси малороссийского (то что сейчас суржиком называют) и церковнославянского ... я как-то пытался читать


 Так почти по- одесски!  :smileflag:  Интересно, а Г. Сковорода знал идиш?....

----------


## Milkaway

> Что- то мы от *родного* одесского отвлеклись...


 Может для кого-то это дикий суржик, а взагали - как бы колоритный местный диалект ... но он был, слава Богу - еще есть и ,,дали буде,, .....
....и главное в нем не грамотность или правильность, а ёмкий смысл и философски скрытый подтекст ... для тех, кто понимает и ценит, конечно ...

----------


## Panty

> Я хотел отдать сына в украинскую школу, к сожалению , при наличии 3 школ рядом с домом - все русские. Не знаю, кого тут украинизация напрягает, но мне придется ребенка возить в школу, что б он обучался на государственном языке.
> Кстати пример из "Дни Турбиных" очень наглядный, во всех 3-х школах есть классы с украинским языком преподавания, но я знаю, что это будет за язык, когда 4 урока учитель рассказывает на русском, а один урок на украинском. Поэтому мскал именно полностью украинскую школу, оказалось это проблема. Нам везде рассказывают про повальную украинизацию, а по факту нет возможности обучить ребенка государственному языку


 Мне бы Ваши проблемы. Вокруг одни украинские спецшколы с гимназиями, благо под боком русская с почти ежедневным украинским, так что мой выбор учебы на родном языке, а Ваш...ради Бога пусть будет на украинском. :smileflag: 




> Что- то мы от *родного* одесского отвлеклись...


 Слегка. но почти по делу. :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> На смеси малороссийского (то что сейчас суржиком называют) и церковнославянского ... я как-то пытался читать


 Я очень извиняюсь за офтоп, но где вы там малороссиский нашли?  Нормальный русский язык 18-го века. Сумароков с Ломоносовым точно так же писали.  :smileflag:  Они тоже малороссы?
А вообще этот вопрос очень бурно и давно осуждается в языковых темах "Политики" Так что давайте, если есть желание продолжать - туда.

----------


## Voland

> Я очень извиняюсь за офтоп, но где вы там малороссиский нашли?  Нормальный русский язык 18-го века. Сумароков с Ломоносовым точно так же писали.  Они тоже малороссы?
> А вообще этот вопрос очень бурно и давно осуждается в языковых темах "Политики" Так что давайте, если есть желание продолжать - туда.


 У меня было бумажное издание, так вот там, язык был весьма отдаленно похож на этот )))

----------


## A777

А откуда пошло выражение "Наше вам с кисточкой !" ?

----------


## victor.odessa

Предположительно произошло сокращением приветствия уличных парикмахеров в старой Москве: «Наше вам почтение, с кисточкой, с пальцем девять, с огурцом пятнадцать!». «С кисточкой» означало, что бритьё будет производиться с мылом (пена наносилась кисточкой), при бритье щека клиента оттягивалась изнутри рта пальцем, либо, что более гигиенично, и соответственно дороже, «одноразовым» огурцом.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Предположительно произошло сокращением приветствия уличных парикмахеров в старой Москве: «Наше вам почтение, с кисточкой, с пальцем девять, с огурцом пятнадцать!». «С кисточкой» означало, что бритьё будет производиться с мылом (пена наносилась кисточкой), при бритье щека клиента оттягивалась изнутри рта пальцем, либо, что более гигиенично, и соответственно дороже, «одноразовым» огурцом.


 Насчет гигиеничности был хороший анекдот:
-- Ой, у Вас такие впалые щеки - просто невозможно брить. Вот возьмите за щеку шарик.
-- А если я его проглочу?
-- Ничего страшного, у нас многие его глотают. Завтра принесете....

----------


## Пушкин

- Моня ну у тебя и шея...
 - так я же жру.
 - Так надо ж мыть...

----------


## A777

> Предположительно произошло сокращением приветствия уличных парикмахеров в старой Москве: «Наше вам почтение, с кисточкой, с пальцем девять, с огурцом пятнадцать!». «С кисточкой» означало, что бритьё будет производиться с мылом (пена наносилась кисточкой), при бритье щека клиента оттягивалась изнутри рта пальцем, либо, что более гигиенично, и соответственно дороже, «одноразовым» огурцом.


 Неожиданный поворот  :smileflag:  Про огурец я вообще молчу...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Неожиданный поворот  Про огурец я вообще молчу...


 Есть хорошая книга :Владимир Гиляровский, "Москва и москвичи"
http://lib.ru/RUSSLIT/GILQROWSKIJ/gilqrowskij.txt_with-big-pictures.html

----------


## SergeS

Возвращаюсь к нашей теме.

Мое детство прошло на Пересыпи и была у нас соседка-старая, но суровая одесситка. Так вот, когда у нее заканчивались аргументы в многочисленных спорах, разговор обрывался неизменно: "Не морочьте мне медебейцелы", или-" Купи себе петуха и крути ему яйца!".)))

----------


## феерический

> Возвращаюсь к нашей теме.
> 
> Мое детство прошло на Пересыпи и была у нас соседка-старая, но суровая одесситка. Так вот, когда у нее заканчивались аргументы в многочисленных спорах, разговор обрывался неизменно: "Не морочьте мне медебейцелы", или-" Купи себе петуха и крути ему яйца!".)))


 Подтверждаю, то же самое слышал в детстве от своего отца на улице Индустриальной (Михайловской).

----------


## Чебурген

> когда у нее заканчивались аргументы в многочисленных спорах, разговор обрывался неизменно: "Не морочьте мне медебейцелы", или-" Купи себе петуха и крути ему яйца!".)))


 Моя бабушка, за отсутствием у неё тех самых "м...бейцалов"  :smileflag:  говорила проще: не морочь мне голову. И вообще, часто употребляла слово морока в контексте: проблема, возня.

----------


## Amon_RA

Позвольте поинтересоваться. Вот те самые прежние носители одесского языка прямо так и говорили "медебейцалы" ? Видимо, это были приезжие? Вроде тех, которые и теперь говорят "Самый цим*У*с", нахватавшись этих слов от других приезжих. Или это вы уже позабыли, как эти самые "бейцим" или "бейцалы" звучали в оригинале? ;-)

----------


## феерический

Звучало именно как "медебейцалы". В аутентичности можно не сомневаться.

----------


## Чебурген

> Звучало именно как "медебейцалы". В аутентичности можно не сомневаться.


 Я слышал через у, сорри, "мудебейцалы" (как вариация, муд*и*бейц*е*лы), но букву у точно помню, кстати, от дедушки, бабушкиного брата, жившего на Михайловской, может они с твоим отцом были соседями (жаль номер дома не помню)  :smileflag: 
Кстати, до сих пор так и не пришли к однозначно правильному и аутентичному произношению слова хипиш/хипес/кипеш/кипес  :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

Понимаете, какая штука, вот это самое "меде" (а правильнее, наверное "мыды")- переводится, как "с". В данном случае это предлог творительного падежа. (Для сравнения - немецкое mit).   _Дрэй нит мир мыды бейцале_ - "Не крути моими яичками". Или иначе говоря, "не крути мне яйца"
Поэтому я и спрашиваю- неужели люди, которые понимали, что они говорят, говорили настолько неправильно? Или это была уже устоявшаяся форма "мыдыбейцале" , которую употребляли люди жившие рядом с оригинальными носителями языка или их дети, которые ходили в русские школы, не взирая на то самое "компактное проживание", которое тут уже обсуждали и чуть не подрались)))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Позвольте поинтересоваться. Вот те самые прежние носители одесского языка прямо так и говорили "медебейцалы" ? Видимо, это были приезжие? Вроде тех, которые и теперь говорят "Самый цим*У*с", нахватавшись этих слов от других приезжих. Или это вы уже позабыли, как эти самые "бейцим" или "бейцалы" звучали в оригинале? ;-)


  не путайте Иврит, на котором до основания государства Израиль (кстати одесситы к этому имели прямое отношение,  Владимир Жаботинский, Соломон Якоби и т.д.) никто не говорил, с Идиш, который дал множество слов Одесскому языку. Не хотелось ещё раз упоминать это слово, которое крутят, так как оно, всё же,  ругательное...  После школьных утренников  - вспомнились слова детской, школьной песни:
"Не крутите пёстрый глобус,
Не найдете Вы на нём,
Той страны - страны особой,
О которой мы поём..." ))))

----------


## Amon_RA

А при чем тут иврит?

----------


## nerazborchivo

про изуродованный цимес я соглашусь с солнценосным, а вот насчёт мудей, так Пушкина (того, не с форума  ), вряд ли можно обвинить в тупости. а ведь он частенько употреблял сие словцо! и ещё, мне кажется, что сложно в буквах выразить колорит произношения. это, как кис-кис и кири-кири или ещё как там...поставь десять человек в ряд и попроси сперва произнести, а потом написать слово хипиш. сильно сомневаюсь за одинаковый результат.

----------


## феерический

> про изуродованный цимес я соглашусь с солнценосным, а вот насчёт мудей, так Пушкина (того, не с форума  ), вряд ли можно обвинить в тупости. а ведь он частенько употреблял сие словцо! и ещё, мне кажется, что сложно в буквах выразить колорит произношения. это, как кис-кис и кири-кири или ещё как там...поставь десять человек в ряд и попроси сперва произнести, а потом написать слово хипиш. сильно сомневаюсь за одинаковый результат.


 Полностью поддерживаю! Буквами на письме сложно передать нотки, интонации, произношение. Я сейчас на языке смакую эти слова, а как их записать при помощи символов - тяжело...

----------


## Пушкин

> А при чем тут иврит?


  бейцим  - иврит, множ. число этих самых...

----------


## Пушкин

> про изуродованный цимес я соглашусь с солнценосным, а вот насчёт мудей, так Пушкина (того, не с форума  ), вряд ли можно обвинить в тупости. а ведь он частенько употреблял сие словцо! и ещё, мне кажется, что сложно в буквах выразить колорит произношения. это, как кис-кис и кири-кири или ещё как там...поставь десять человек в ряд и попроси сперва произнести, а потом написать слово хипиш. сильно сомневаюсь за одинаковый результат.


  Таки да...

----------


## Zhemchug

> А при чем тут иврит?


 Я думала Вы спросите: "Причем тут глобус?")))))
Множество слов в иврите и идиш перекликаются. Еще больше - в идиш с немецким. Все же идиш - язык европейских евреев ашкенази. Но по сути дискуссии хотелось бы упомянуть более кошерную фразу наших бабушек, обращенную к слишком капризным детям: "Дрей ниш кен коп" - не крути мне голову. Во многих семьях эта довольно сложная для повторения фраза позже вошла в употребление в дословном русском переводе. А различия в употреблении гласных звуков связаны в первую очередь с произношением их конкретным человеком. Ведь мало кто из наших предков владел правописанием этих слов.
В этой теме хочется больше вспоминать наших ушедших стариков, чем ругань не вполне трезвых биндюжников. А бабушки/дедушки скидку на возраст и особенности аудитории всегда делали))))....

----------


## Пушкин

> Я думала Вы спросите: "Причем тут глобус?")))))
> Множество слов в иврите и идиш перекликаются. Еще больше - в идиш с немецким. Все же идиш - язык европейских евреев ашкенази. Но по сути дискуссии хотелось бы упомянуть более кошерную фразу наших бабушек, обращенную к слишком капризным детям: "Дрей ниш кен коп" - не крути мне голову. Во многих семьях эта довольно сложная для повторения фраза позже вошла в употребление в дословном русском переводе. А различия в употреблении гласных звуков связаны в первую очередь с произношением их конкретным человеком. Ведь мало кто из наших предков владел правописанием этих слов.
> В этой теме хочется больше вспоминать наших ушедших стариков, чем ругань не вполне трезвых биндюжников. А бабушки/дедушки скидку на возраст и особенности аудитории всегда делали))))....


 Идиш литовских евреев то же немного разница с тем идишем, который мы слышали в детстве, может отсюда и разница в произношении слов?

----------


## SergeS

> Позвольте поинтересоваться. Вот те самые прежние носители одесского языка прямо так и говорили "медебейцалы" ? Видимо, это были приезжие? Вроде тех, которые и теперь говорят "Самый цим*У*с", нахватавшись этих слов от других приезжих. Или это вы уже позабыли, как эти самые "бейцим" или "бейцалы" звучали в оригинале? ;-)


 Ни чего странного и удивительного, люди десятки лет жили по-соседству и естественно перенимали слова и выражения, не всегда вдаваясь в правильность произношения, а тем более написания оных. В этом и прелесть одесского языка. 




> это вы уже позабыли, как эти самые "бейцим" или "бейцалы" звучали в оригинале? ;-)


 Шалом, давно из Хайфы?)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Идиш литовских евреев то же немного разница с тем идишем, который мы слышали в детстве, может отсюда и разница в произношении слов?


 Еще отчетливо помню, как бабушка, передразнивая и немного презрительно говорила  "литвиче", указывая на различие этих диалектов, непривычное для нее произношение некоторых слов. А потом "оказалось", что именно это и есть т.н. литературный идиш.

----------


## Пушкин

> Еще отчетливо помню, как бабушка, передразнивая и немного презрительно говорила  "литвиче", указывая на различие этих диалектов, непривычное для нее произношение некоторых слов. А потом "оказалось", что именно это и есть т.н. литературный идиш.


  Сомневаюсь что Шалом-Алейхем или Книгоноша, писали на литовском идише...))) Просто множество хасидских дворов происходят из тех краёв, но это не литературный язык...

----------


## Milkaway

Ой - вэй! При чём тут буковки - главное СМЫСЛ, который все понимают ...
Совершенно очаровательно выражался по-одесски с восточным акцентом один азер, долгое время снимавший комнату у старого еврея ... это было что-то невероятное !!!!

----------


## Пушкин

*Milkaway*  - Халявный путь))))

----------


## Amon_RA

А из каких еще языков одесский язык позаимствовал слова, словечки, выражения, понятия?

----------


## феерический

> А из каких еще языков одесский язык позаимствовал слова, словечки, выражения, понятия?


 Трудно сказать, так сразу и не вспомнишь, потому что во всём сразу по привычке видишь еврейские корни. Но то, что таких слов и выражений у нас есть - это обязательно.

----------


## Panty

> А из каких еще языков одесский язык позаимствовал слова, словечки, выражения, понятия?


 Тут проще спросить из каких НЕ позаимствовал)))

----------


## Amon_RA

А из каких не позаимствовал? Примеры

----------


## Panty

> А из каких не позаимствовал? Примеры


 Индокитай. но это я так понимаю временно...

----------


## SergeS

> потому что во всём сразу по привычке видишь еврейские корни


 Так и не надо этого стесняться))), евреи действительно оказали большое влияние на формирование одесского языка, как и на одесскую кухню и на образ одессита в целом(предвижу тапки- образ умного, предприимчивого человека)...Просто евреев раньше в Одессе, было на несколько порядков больше.

----------


## Milkaway

> *Milkaway*  - Халявный путь))))


 Аицим *Пушкин* !!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Индокитай. но это я так понимаю временно...


 Навеяло древний анекдот. Кого-то из партийных функционеров при Союзе отправили послом в Китай. Первой его фразой у трапа была: "Ну что, жиды, сощурились?"))))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Навеяло древний анекдот. Кого-то из партийных функционеров при Союзе отправили послом в Китай. Первой его фразой у трапа была: "Ну что, жиды, сощурились?"))))))


  Вспоминая, где находилась Биробиджанская автономия, это может быть реальным случаем  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> А из каких еще языков одесский язык позаимствовал слова, словечки, выражения, понятия?


 До Великого Красного Октября, когда в городской среде люди совершенно свободно общались как им было удобно - по-итальянски, по-немецки, по-гречески, по-болгарски, по-цыгански, по-еврейски и т.д. .... в общем разговорном - одесском языке было достаточно примеров заимствования. Есть несколько лингвистических исследований феномена ,,одесского языка,, в виде рефератов в библиотеке ОНУ. Но в известное время, когда в каждом могли заподозрить шпиона и пособника империализма, это языковое разнообразие постепенно угасло... более-мение удалось устоять еврейским словам и выражениям, но... 
 Я знаю случай, когда в самом начале пятидесятых - в пору борьбы с безродным космополитизмом и оголтелым сионизмом - одного мальчика не принимали в пионеры, потому что его бабеле -о, кошмар!!! - разговаривала иногда на идише,чему были свидетели, и этот мальчик - о, ужас! - кое-что в этом понимал ... Вердикт  - семья не благонадежна и заражена пагубными идеями сионизма,
а сын - недостоин быть советским пионером ... но, обошлось.

----------


## Amon_RA

Обошлось? Т.е. пионерская организация таки развалилась? Ей был кадухис?

----------


## Milkaway

> Обошлось? Т.е. пионерская организация таки развалилась? Ей был кадухис?


 Обошлось - это таки приняли и только потом  случилось всё остальное ... и кадухес - это еще мягко сказано ...случился ин дрерт ...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Обошлось - это таки приняли и только потом  случилось всё остальное ... и кадухес - это еще мягко сказано ...случился ин дрерт ...


 Как же обошлось? Вот из-за таких неблагонадежных, которых "так и быть" принимали, она таки развалилась изнутри!!!!)))))))
Но ин дрерд аран никто от этого, слава богу, не ушел.

----------


## Чебурген

> Ей был кадухис?


 А кто обыдит родной Бэрдычев, тому кадухис будет на живот! (с) из "классики"  :smileflag: 
 Сорри, вырвалось...  :smileflag: 
P.S.Сижу и думаю: кадухи(е)с через *е* или через *и* пишется?

----------


## Milkaway

> Как же обошлось? Вот из-за таких неблагонадежных, которых "так и быть" принимали, она таки развалилась изнутри!!!!)))))))
> Но ин дрерд аран никто от этого, слава богу, не ушел.


 ,, ... евреи, евреи, кругом одни евреи ....,, из песни Северного ....

----------


## Panty

Читаю, читаю, читаю и...ощущения как в том старом анекдоте, когда стоят два одессита и спорят друг с другом очень бурно, и останавливается рядом с ними прохожий, решил послушать)))

----------


## Milkaway

> Читаю, читаю, читаю и...ощущения как в том старом анекдоте, когда стоят два одессита и спорят друг с другом очень бурно, и останавливается рядом с ними прохожий, решил послушать)))


 ..... чем приятно себя удивил .....

----------


## Zhemchug

Кстати насчет ин дрерд аран. У нас в семье сохранилась очень древняя байка. Еще "при царском прижиме" у кого-то из моих давних родственников служил в армии сын. По обыкновению письма ему писал отец, т.к. мать была неграмотной. Дальше "картина маслом". Жена диктует мужу письмо сыну и в это время в их одноэтажный дом из открытого окна прыгает кошка. Не прекращая диктовать, женщина гонит кошку из дома. В результате сын получает письмо следующего содержания: "Здравствуй, дорогой сыночек. Брысь ин дрерд аран (т.е. в землю)..."
Что было дальше в том письме, - история умалчивает. Дальше никто уже не читал. Но фразу эту и ее значение я хорошо запомнила, что обычно для историй, многократно услышанных нами в в детстве....

----------


## Чебурген

> Читаю, читаю, читаю и...ощущения как в том старом анекдоте, когда стоят два одессита и спорят друг с другом очень бурно, и останавливается рядом с ними прохожий, решил послушать)))


 Так доскажи уже анекдот  :smileflag: 
 - Я не знаю, а чём ви там себе говорите, но ехать отсюда таки надо! (с)

----------


## Panty

Досказываю))))...и в завершении он сказал "Ой, не морочьте мне голову" и пошел себе дальше. :smileflag: 


Вопрос знатокам, есть ли в еврейском языке слово "эпейбл"?

----------


## Alexandr

> Вопрос знатокам, есть ли в еврейском языке слово "эпейбл"?


 Учитывая, что языки еще не застыли в своём развитии, то "эпейбл" - это маленький компьютер от Apple на сленге (эпл, бэйби=эпейбл), т.е. айфон.  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Кстати насчет ин дрерд аран. У нас в семье сохранилась очень древняя байка. Еще "при царском прижиме" у кого-то из моих давних родственников служил в армии сын. По обыкновению письма ему писал отец, т.к. мать была неграмотной. Дальше "картина маслом". Жена диктует мужу письмо сыну и в это время в их одноэтажный дом из открытого окна прыгает кошка. Не прекращая диктовать, женщина гонит кошку из дома. В результате сын получает письмо следующего содержания: "Здравствуй, дорогой сыночек. Брысь ин дрерд аран (т.е. в землю)..."
> Что было дальше в том письме, - история умалчивает. Дальше никто уже не читал. Но фразу эту и ее значение я хорошо запомнила, что обычно для историй, многократно услышанных нами в в детстве....


 Ну, всё правильно - ин дрерт(д) - дословно ,,в землю,, ...  имеется ввиду окончательно и бесповоротно умереть ... или есть варианты ..

----------


## Чебурген

> Учитывая, что языки еще не застыли в своём развитии, то "эпейбл" - это маленький компьютер от Apple на сленге (эпл, бэйби=эпейбл), т.е. айфон.


 А мне чего -то "легендарное" "фейсом эп тэйбл" вспомнилось...

----------


## Alexandr

> А мне чего -то "легендарное" "фейсом эп тэйбл" вспомнилось...


 А чем не вариант?  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Учитывая, что языки еще не застыли в своём развитии, то "эпейбл" - это маленький компьютер от Apple на сленге (эпл, бэйби=эпейбл), т.е. айфон.


 Ээээээээ, тут немного не то,т.к. переводится на русский "все равно","без разницы")))




> А мне чего -то "легендарное" "фейсом эп тэйбл" вспомнилось...


 Тоже проводила аналог, но не вписывается в смысловой оборот результата))) Видимо это просто моей маме так понравилось говорить, хотя ни эппл макинтошей, ни англицкого она не знала.

----------


## Alexandr

> Ээээээээ, тут немного не то,т.к. переводится на русский "все равно","без разницы")))
> 
> 
> Тоже проводила аналог, но не вписывается в смысловой оборот результата))) Видимо это просто моей маме так понравилось говорить, хотя ни эппл макинтошей, ни англицкого она не знала.


  Говорю с Израилем сейчас, никаких эпейблов не признают.  :smileflag:  Это какая-то очень местная вариация эмоций.  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Это какая-то очень местная вариация эмоций.


 Скорее всего так и есть. :smileflag:  Вот так и рождаются слова неизвестые, потом вписавшиеся в разговорную рэчь :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

Есть: ин дер эрд- это три слова, а не одно )))

----------


## Milkaway

> Есть: ин дер эрд- это три слова, а не одно )))


 .... но заканчивается всё одним и тем же ....
.... одна участь
     праведнику и нечестивому, 
     доброму и злому,
     чистому и нечистому .....

----------


## Alexandr

> .... но заканчивается всё одним и тем же ....
> .... одна участь
>      праведнику и нечестивому, 
>      доброму и злому,
>      чистому и нечистому .....


 Головой в землю.  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> как в том старом анекдоте, когда стоят два одессита и спорят друг с другом очень бурно, и останавливается рядом с ними прохожий, решил послушать)))


 


> - Я не знаю, а чём ви там себе говорите, но ехать отсюда таки надо! (с)


  Или второй вариант:

Постоял минут пять, послушал чужой разговор, поморщил лоб, а потом махнул рукой и сказал: "Ой, не морочьте мне голову!".

----------


## УРФИН ДЖУС

> Есть: ин дер эрд- это три слова, а не одно )))


 в общем  бабушка захотела чтобы эта кошка сдохла :smileflag:  , по русски  аналог  -"чтоб ты сдохла"

----------


## Zhemchug

> в общем  бабушка захотела чтобы эта кошка сдохла , по русски  аналог  -"чтоб ты сдохла"


 А сыну в армию такое пожелание получить?)))))) Да еще "брысь"..... 
Хотя заметила, что многие могут сказать почему-то именно "брысь", например, мужу или детям, преждевременно явившимся на кухню, когда обед еще не готов....

----------


## Innbest

А еще когда на кухне время обеда и у вас борщ поспел, муж кричит:
- насыпай борща!

----------


## Milkaway

> А еще когда на кухне время обеда и у вас борщ поспел, муж кричит:
> - насыпай борща!


   .... и водки, сала и мацы!!! .....

----------


## nerazborchivo

> А мне чего -то "легендарное" "фейсом эп тэйбл" вспомнилось...


 в легенде было "фейсом ОБ тэйбл".

----------


## Mireille

> А еще когда на кухне время обеда и у вас борщ поспел, муж кричит:
> - насыпай борща!


  Это по молдавски.

----------


## Koska

> *Учитывая, что языки еще не застыли в своём развитии, то "эпейбл"* - это маленький компьютер от Apple на сленге (эпл, бэйби=эпейбл), т.е. айфон.


 Или в деградации))

----------


## SergeS

По теме:
В 40-50 годах в Одессе, среди молодёжи гуляло выражение: "Жёра жри компот, он жирный", значение этого выражения-"вот ты простофиля", по современному-лох. :smileflag:

----------


## Ecet

> Это по молдавски.


  Не надо путать Молдаванку и Молдавию. Сколько себя помню, столько борщ насыпали. Это ж вам не суп какой-то, что б его наливать

----------


## arial0072

Ну я не уверен, что именно в этом смысле, т.к. там было продолжение: - _...он жирный, в нём повар ноги мыл!_)))

----------


## Panty

> Это по молдавски.


 Это по одесски, у нас даже первое это жидкое.

----------


## Чебурген

> Ну я не уверен, что именно в этом смысле, т.к. там было продолжение: - _...он жирный, в нём повар ноги мыл!_)))


 Это совсем другая фраза: "не ссы в компот, там повар ноги моет"  :smileflag:  Обычное применение: не надо переживать. Другое применение- предупреждающее.

----------


## arial0072

Сколько людей, - столько версий.

----------


## Panty

> Это совсем другая фраза: "не ссы в компот, там повар ноги моет"  Обычное применение: не надо переживать. Другое применение- предупреждающее.


 Не дрейфь!
Будь на стрёме.

----------


## SergeS

> *Это совсем другая фраза*: "не ссы в компот, там повар ноги моет"  Обычное применение: не надо переживать. Другое применение- предупреждающее.


 Согласен.

----------


## SergeS

> Сколько людей, - столько версий.


 Приведенная Вами фраза более "молодая", думаю конец 70-х.
Фраза про "жирный компот" появилась, скорее всего, в связи с голодными военными и послевоенными годами. Хотя могу и ошибаться :smileflag: .

----------


## Aquamaris

Жена киевлянка, вспомнила что ее удивило -"сделать базар", "Почем брала?" и синие конечно.
-Почем брала?
-в смысле "брала"?
-ну купила....

----------


## Voland

> Это совсем другая фраза: "не *ссы* в компот, там повар ноги моет"  Обычное применение: не надо переживать. Другое применение- предупреждающее.


 Одесское произношение(в отличие от литературного) - "сцы" ... и соответственно- "сцать"  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> По теме:
> В 40-50 годах в Одессе, среди молодёжи гуляло выражение: "Жёра жри компот, он жирный", значение этого выражения-"вот ты простофиля", по современному-лох.


  Ещё было - ну ты шая... ))) 
P.S.  поймал себя на мысли - почему БЫЛО? я и сейчас это слово использую)))

----------


## Alexandr

> Ещё было - ну ты шая... ))) 
> P.S.  поймал себя на мысли - почему БЫЛО? я и сейчас это слово использую)))


 Я тогда еще не жил, но пользую.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Я тогда еще не жил, но пользую.


  Ой, перестаньте сказать, как будто ви сейчас не живёте? или...

----------


## Amon_RA

Шая - Лэя

----------


## Пушкин

> По-молдавски и прилегающих к Молдавии районам - поставить в чашку.
> Насыпать - слышал только от жителей сельской местности.


  Меня ка то спросили - слышали песню "Шаланды полные кефали, ну про Молдаванку ясно - это девушка из Молдавии, а Пересипь - это девушка откуда?")))
 Одесский язык не имеет критериев и впитал в себя много измов (идишизмы, укрнаинизмы и т.д.) из разных языков и только на слух одессита будет понятно об чем рэч))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Шая - Лэя


  Шая - Рая...)))

----------


## Amon_RA

> Шая - Рая...)))


 Шая и Лэя - это просто имена.
Но они стали нарицательными. Мы же иногда говорим: "Ну, ты Вася!" и все понимают, что никто не хочет обидеть ни одного Васю.

Имя Шая- символ недотёпы мужчины, а  Лэя - женщины (бесхозяйственной, глупой)

----------


## Alexandr

> Меня ка то спросили - слышали песню "Шаланды полные кефали, ну про Молдаванку ясно - это девушка из Молдавии, а Пересипь - это девушка откуда?")))
>  Одесский язык не имеет критериев и впитал в себя много измов (идишизмы, укрнаинизмы и т.д.) из разных языков и только на слух одессита будет понятно об чем рэч))))


  Ха, я слышал еще "молдаванка и переса". Интересно, куда они "пересу" по рождению записывали?

----------


## Panty

> Шая и Лэя - это просто имена.
> Но они стали нарицательными. Мы же иногда говорим: "Ну, ты Вася!" и все понимают, что никто не хочет обидеть ни одного Васю.
> 
> Имя Шая- символ недотёпы мужчины, а Лэя - женщины (бесхозяйственной, глупой)


 Шая это балбесина))) а Лэя это такая вся из себя пани выплывает, у халате и бигудях при маникюре-педикюре)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Шая и Лэя - это просто имена.
> Но они стали нарицательными.


 


> Шая это балбесина))) а Лэя это такая вся из себя пани выплывает, у халате и бигудях при маникюре-педикюре)))


 Надо было Мелу Бруксу подсказать для его "Космических яиц"  за Принцессу Шаю...

----------


## Amon_RA

> Надо было Мелу Бруксу подсказать для его "Космических яиц"  за Принцессу Шаю...


 Шо за один? это нет тот, шо с Лиманчика?

----------


## Антрэ

в Хуна? простигосподи?

----------


## Amon_RA

> в Хуна? простигосподи?


 Не ясно, произошло это слово от имени собственного или имеет другие корни. Пишут, что это слово из воровского жаргона ))) Есть, правда и русские женские имена, которые обозначают то же, что и "хуна" )))

----------


## Ant

> Ещё было - ну ты шая... ))) 
> P.S.  поймал себя на мысли - почему БЫЛО? я и сейчас это слово использую)))


 В памяти осталось - шая-патриот. Почему - не знаю.

----------


## Пушкин

> В памяти осталось - шая-патриот. Почему - не знаю.


 Шая-патриот - есть такое, так раньше называли евреев уезжавших в Биробиджан, а в 80х тех кто таки остался в Одессе...)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Жена киевлянка, вспомнила что ее удивило -"сделать базар", "Почем брала?" и синие конечно.
> -Почем брала?
> -в смысле "брала"?
> -ну купила....


 Мне кажется, что понятие "брать" не только одесское. Во времена дефицита очень распространено было выражение "Дают ...". Я это слышал далеко не только в Одессе.

----------


## Чебурген

А  ещё "выбрасывают"  :smileflag:  Например: "сегодня в универмаге выбросили зимние сапоги". Это общесоюзная фраза. Правда сейчас не всем понятная  :smileflag:

----------


## Koska

> Шая - Лэя


 шайка-лейка))

----------


## Voland

> шайка-лейка))


 Я тоже так подумал ... а потом понял, что это "банный" термин ... "шайка" - тазик  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Тогда получается банно-огородный)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я тоже так подумал ... а потом понял, что это "банный" термин ... "шайка" - тазик


 Вообще-то не совсем. Одна шайка-лейка говорят, когда имеют в виду, что люди за одно в каком-нибудь не очень благовидном деле.

----------


## феерический

Шарашкина контора?

----------


## Voland

> Тогда получается банно-огородный)


 А в тех банях, где крана нет? Там, как раз, лейки используются  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Вообще-то не совсем. Одна шайка-лейка говорят, когда имеют в виду, что люди за одно в каком-нибудь не очень благовидном деле.


 Это да ... но я о происхождении выражения  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Шайка- лейка= ОПГ  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Наверное, ОПГ - это шайка-лейка более высокого уровня организации))))

----------


## Koska

> Я тоже так подумал ... а потом понял, что это "банный" термин ... "шайка" - тазик


  Шайка-лейка - это просто группа, а



> Шарашкина контора?


 - это структура с нелегитимной деятельностью.



> Шайка- лейка= ОПГ


 Вот-вот, что-то близкое.

----------


## Чебурген

> - это структура с нелегитимной деятельностью.


 Почему это шарашкина контора- структура с нелигитимной деятельностью? Структура очень даже легитимная, а деятельность достаточно секретная. Наверное из-за незнания назначения и деятельности *особых конструкторских бюро*, находившихся в подчинении ОГПУ, НКВД, а впоследствии МГБ, и возникли ассоциации с какими- то несерьёзными предприятиями, и организации, не внушающие доверия, некоторые стали называть шарашкиными конторами  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А  ещё "выбрасывают"  Например: "сегодня в универмаге выбросили зимние сапоги". Это общесоюзная фраза. Правда сейчас не всем понятная


 Вспомнил древний советский анекдот.
Приехал иностранец и его водят по городу. Видит большую очередь, спрашивает что это. Ему отвечают - апельсины дают. Он подошел посмотрел и сказал - у нас бы тоже давали.
Идут дальше, опять очередь. Говорят - туфли выбросили. Подошел, посмотрел - у нас бы тоже выбросили.

----------


## Zhemchug

Странно, но "дают" и "выбросили" можно было услышать в разных местах, а вот "взять" в смысле купить (себе, жене, детям) чаще слышала именно у нас. Возможно, специфика того времени давала себя знать: купить в открытой сети мало что можно было, а вот получить, приобрести разными не афишируемыми способами (по блату, в обмен на услугу, из-под полы и пр) можно было гораздо больше. Вот и получилось "взять" гораздо более широким понятием, чем "купить". В том числе "взять" употреблялось и на криминальном жаргоне. Если кто помнит, у Розенбаума: "я взял ломбард, а он...."





> Почему это шарашкина контора- структура с нелигитимной деятельностью? Структура очень даже легитимная, а деятельность достаточно секретная. Наверное из-за незнания назначения и деятельности *особых конструкторских бюро*, находившихся в подчинении ОГПУ, НКВД, а впоследствии МГБ, и возникли ассоциации с какими- то несерьёзными предприятиями, и организации, не внушающие доверия, некоторые стали называть шарашкиными конторами


 Хотела  написать, но подумала, что мало кто помнит об этом. К слову такие персоны, как Туполев или Королев, вряд ли ассоциируются с нелегитимной деятельностью)). А они работали в шарашках. Да еще как!!!

----------


## Чебурген

> Хотела  написать, но подумала, что мало кто помнит об этом. К слову такие персоны, как Туполев или Королев, вряд ли ассоциируются с нелегитимной деятельностью)). А они работали в шарашках. Да еще как!!!


 Этот список можно продолжать и продолжать.
Кстати, не забываем за Александра Исаевича. Благодаря ему, как говорится....

----------


## Panty

> Хотела написать, но подумала, что мало кто помнит об этом. К слову такие персоны, как Туполев или Королев, вряд ли ассоциируются с нелегитимной деятельностью)). А они работали в шарашках. Да еще как!!!


 А надо было написать, это наша история, и в шарашкину контору просто так не попадали, бездарей там не держали...пример шарашки в литературе "В круге первом" Солженицына. Это потом перекрутили на другой манер, хотя может и с умыслом, чтоб особо не вникали чем там занимаются.

----------


## Koska

> Почему это шарашкина контора- структура с нелигитимной деятельностью? Структура очень даже легитимная, а деятельность достаточно секретная. Наверное из-за незнания назначения и деятельности *особых конструкторских бюро*, находившихся в подчинении ОГПУ, НКВД, а впоследствии МГБ, и возникли ассоциации *с какими- то несерьёзными предприятиями, и организации, не внушающие доверия*, некоторые стали называть шарашкиными конторами


 Так нелегитимный - не значит нелегальный))
По-русски это и значит, - без доверия, без признания народа))
Уж извините, не то слово подобрала, как-то"не внушающий доверие" не вспомнила. Что ж это за доверие такое,которое внушать надо, а?)))

----------


## Чебурген

Насколько многогранен русский язык, особенно в трактовке иноязычных слов  :smileflag: 
Иногда какое нибудь одесское слово,  грамматически попадающее под определение "междометие", вообще не описать словами. Это надо слышать(с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Koska

> Насколько многогранен русский язык, особенно в трактовке иноязычных слов 
> Иногда какое нибудь одесское слово,  грамматически попадающее под определение "междометие", вообще не описать словами. Это надо слышать(с)


 Я Вас прошу! О чём речь, о чём речь!

----------


## tereza84

> *Я Вас прошу!* О чём речь, о чём речь!


 "Я Вас умоляю!" - с той же непередаваемой интонацией)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Так нелегитимный - не значит нелегальный))
> По-русски это и значит, - без доверия, без признания народа))
> Уж извините, не то слово подобрала, как-то"не внушающий доверие" не вспомнила. Что ж это за доверие такое,которое внушать надо, а?)))


 Признаны они как раз были. Даже нашими везде*сс*ущими органами. Признаны настолько, что их боялись выпускать на свободу. А вот условия, в которых им предлагалось работать, действительно иначе, чем шарашкиной конторой не назовешь. А насчет доверия... мне ближе  его вызывать или не вызывать (по ситуации). "Внушать" это скорее - уже совершившееся действие того, кто смог вызвать у человека это чувство к себе.

----------


## Чебурген

> "Я Вас умоляю!" - с той же непередаваемой интонацией)))


 О!!! (с той же непередаваемой интонацией  :smileflag: )

----------


## Koska

> Признаны они как раз были. Даже нашими везде*сс*ущими органами. Признаны настолько, что их боялись выпускать на свободу. А вот условия, в которых им предлагалось работать, действительно иначе, чем шарашкиной конторой не назовешь. А насчет доверия... мне ближе  его вызывать или не вызывать (по ситуации). "Внушать" это скорее - уже совершившееся действие того, кто смог вызвать у человека это чувство к себе.


 Кем признаны?
Вопрос о доверии был риторическим

----------


## Zhemchug

Кем признаны Туполев и Королев - вопрос таки да риторический.

----------


## Milkaway

Ша....шарашкина контора это изощрённый советский способ ввести в заблуждение капиталистических шпиёнов ... имеется ввиду какая-либо деятельность, которая не должна себя ,,светить,,...вспомните как в начале 90-х на разные кооперативы, ООО и совместные американо-израильские фирмы - посредники практически поголовно вешали ярлык:,,это шарашкина контора - держись от них подальше - обязательно обманут,,...

----------


## Koska

> Кем признаны Туполев и Королев - вопрос таки да риторический.


 Вы знаете, я как-то не запомнила то, что Вы писали до этого, даже не обращала внимания, если честно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы знаете, я как-то не запомнила то, что Вы писали до этого, даже не обращала внимания, если честно.


 И правильно, зачем читать то, что пишут другие, а тем более обращать внимание? Форум - это одна из форм монолога.

----------


## Koska

> И правильно, зачем читать то, что пишут другие, а тем более обращать внимание? Форум - это одна из форм монолога.


 Кому как) Если Вы заметили, я с Чебургеном общалась)) Но, наверное, этого не заметили, раз оставили такое сообщение)) Чем и подтвердили свой монолог

----------


## Пушкин

Ой не рассказывайте *мансы* - от идиша майсес - сказки. 
Вот такая старая манса-анекдот:

-Папа, а почему нас называют маланцами? 
- Потому что нас мало...
-А как нас называли когда нас было много?
 - Большевиками...

----------


## Чебурген

> Ой не рассказывайте *мансы* - от идиша майсес - сказки. 
> Вот такая старая манса-анекдот:


 Всё смешалось в доме Облонских... (с)Лёва Толстый
 Мансы- это одно, майсы- это другое  :smileflag: 
Мансы- это какие-то "хитровставленые хитропопости"  :smileflag: 
 А майсы- правильно замечено- fairy tails  :smileflag: 

_Белла, не ломайся, не рассказывай мне майсы.
Помнишь, Белла, как в Херсоне
Мы давали удивительный гастроль?
Хрусты летели и летели, а мы с тобой давно вспотели,
Мы танцевали нежный танец карамболь._




> -Папа, а почему нас называют маланцами? 
> - Потому что нас мало...
> -А как нас называли когда нас было много?
>  - Большевиками...


 Да, кстати... Когда я служил в Молдавии, в Тирпасполе, нас, одесситов (а нас в части было достаточно много) называли маланцами. Но беззлобно так, даже с некоторым уважением  :smileflag: 
А кто в молодости изучал историю КПСС  :smileflag: , должен быть в курсе о национальном составе тех, кто делал Революцию  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Национальный состав тех кто делал "оранжевую" революцию,не изменился...как вы умеете...я на север,Вы в Кишинев...мама часто повторяет,как дед говорил еще до войны:маланские(так у нас говорили-"маланский",а не маланец,это как-то грубо)такие,ты одну дырку закрой он через другую вылезет...не обижаться.

----------


## Пушкин

> Всё смешалось в доме Облонских... (с)Лёва Толстый
>  Мансы- это одно, майсы- это другое 
> Мансы- это какие-то "хитровставленые хитропопости" 
>  А майсы- правильно замечено- fairy tails 
> 
> _Белла, не ломайся, не рассказывай мне майсы.
> Помнишь, Белла, как в Херсоне
> Мы давали удивительный гастроль?
> Хрусты летели и летели, а мы с тобой давно вспотели,
> ...


   Песню Розенбаума в исп. Шефутинского я помню и понятно что тут как раз ничего и не смешалось, понимаю ваш пост на этом основан: http://www.ta-odessa.com/humor/dictionary/index.php?letter=m&id=961 или http://www.wikiznanie.ru/ru-wz/index.php/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%8B что повторяет одно - другое...
мансы - россказни, сказки, майсы - не правдивые рассказы, сказки. Есть знаменитая фраза раби Велвла Соловейчика о том что рав не рассказывает сказок (майсес в оригинале). Так что перестаньте сказать за Облконских... :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ленин, Троцкий, Каменев, Зеновьев, Держинсий, Колонтай, Джугашвили, Свердлов и т.д. - неужели все евреи? Тогда кто же не еврей в этом мире?


 А если к ним добавить, как тут выше предлагалось, Ющенко, Тимошенко и Ко, то таки да точно антисемитов не останется)))))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Песню Розенбаума в исп. Шефутинского я помню и понятно что тут как раз ничего и не смешалось, понимаю ваш пост на этом основан: http://www.ta-odessa.com/humor/dictionary/index.php?letter=m&id=961 или http://www.wikiznanie.ru/ru-wz/index.php/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%8B что повторяет одно - другое...
> мансы - россказни, сказки, майсы - не правдивые рассказы, сказки. Есть знаменитая фраза раби Велвла Соловейчика о том что рав не рассказывает сказок (майсес в оригинале). Так что перестаньте сказать за Облконских...


 Та не, мой пост основан исключительно на собственных воспоминаниях, в каких случаях употреблялось слово мансы (гораздо чаще, чем майсы). Мансы= дешёвые понты, если современным понятным языком  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Та не, мой пост основан исключительно на собственных воспоминаниях, в каких случаях употреблялось слово мансы (гораздо чаще, чем майсы). Мансы= дешёвые понты, если современным понятным языком


  не согласен, мансы это не дешевые понты - а возможно дешевые разговоры (сказки). Понты - это выделение себя из какого то общества по средством хвастовства за что либо. Дешевые понты - "предмет" хвастовства - не заслуживает доверия... так что мансы и дешевые понты - это две большие разницы в отличие от мансов и майсес...

----------


## Чебурген

В общем-то согласен. "Дешёвые понты"- одно из.... Но не самое главное значение (так, как я себе всегда понимал  :smileflag: ) Моё первое "определение"("хитропопости"  :smileflag: ) пожалуй, ближе.

----------


## Panty

> А если к ним добавить, как тут выше предлагалось, Ющенко, Тимошенко и Ко, то таки да точно антисемитов не останется)))))))


 Товарисч Свердлов точно был еврей, так что свои люди были везде, и наверное в "и Ко" также есть....я как на Яценюка посмотрю: пейсы отрастить с бородой , киппу на макушку и...уперёд))))
п.с. я не антисемитка, так что даже не думайте))

----------


## Пушкин

> Товарисч Свердлов точно был еврей, так что свои люди были везде, и наверное в "и Ко" также есть....я как на Яценюка посмотрю: пейсы отрастить с бородой , киппу на макушку и...уперёд))))
> п.с. я не антисемитка, так что даже не думайте))


  Арсений точно не наш человек, не надейтесь...

----------


## Panty

> Арсений точно не наш человек, не надейтесь...


 Значит вычеркиваем.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Арсений точно не наш человек, не надейтесь...


 Ложечки мы нашли, но осадок остался....

----------


## Пушкин

> Ложечки мы нашли, но осадок остался....


  Да уж...

----------


## SergeS

Не знаю, может эту тему уже поднимали...

У нас в семье категорически не употребляют наречие-"*куда*", т.е. Куда идёшь, идём, идёте?-под запретом, якобы к неудаче. Помню из детства-на моё "Куда?", старшие неизменно отвечали: "На Кудыкину гору-рвать помидоры" :smileflag: . "Куда"-заменили на "Где", чего вспомнил-иду с 3-х летней дочкой по улице, она  спрашивает: " Папа, а *где* мы идём?", специально не учили, но так у нас говорят :smileflag: .
А у вас?

----------


## МуМиМама

> Не знаю, может эту тему уже поднимали...
> 
> У нас в семье категорически не употребляют наречие-"*куда*", т.е. Куда идёшь, идём, идёте?-под запретом, якобы к неудаче. Помню из детства-на моё "Куда?", старшие неизменно отвечали: "На Кудыкину гору-рвать помидоры". "Куда"-заменили на "Где", чего вспомнил-иду с 3-х летней дочкой по улице, она  спрашивает: " Папа, а *где* мы идём?", специально не учили, но так у нас говорят.
> А у вас?


 +++++++ После вопроса: "-Куда", - папа мог раздеться и НИКУДА не ходить. Это очень! принципиально. А я думала- это только наши "тараканы". Ты не одиНННН  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Мне кажется, что это - суеверия, свойственные совершенно разным людям и местам проживания. Не помню, писала ли, но у наших соседей по этажу был абсолютно черный кот, уходивший на гульки каждый день синхронно с моим отцом, который ехал на работу. Открывались две двери и они оба шли "по своим делам". Парадные ессесна были открыты, ни о каких кодовых замках тогда понятия не имели. Так что коту ничего не препятствовало жить полноценной кошачьей жизнью))). Сказать, что папу эти ежедневные "совместные прогулки" приводили в бешенство - ничего не сказать. Он все грозился прибить несчастное животное. Но все понимали, что при миролюбивом характере отца это было невозможно даже чисто теоретически. Так весело мы и жили довольно долго.

----------


## Amon_RA

Мансы и майсы - это одно и то же. Только первый вариант южный, а второй северный.

А "понтоваться" - швыцать от слова "швыц" - "потеть". Хвастунов и брехунов до сих пор называют словом "швыцер"

----------


## Пушкин

> Мансы и майсы - это одно и то же. Только первый вариант южный, а второй северный.
> 
> А "понтоваться" - швыцать от слова "швыц" - "потеть". Хвастунов и брехунов до сих пор называют словом "швыцер"


  Опять же не согласен, майсы - это не северный вариант = это идиш(майсес) - пример был выше... Насчет швИцать (между Ы и И), вы правы, опять же в еврейских местечках не было слова понт, а было швЫц. Насчет И тоже своя история - в Одессе считалось мовитоном в словах говорить Ы, во многих языках нет Ы и только в двух случаях в Одессе вставлялось Ы - это ЗЫна и корзЫна...

----------


## Amon_RA

ты еще забыл мЫска.

Т.н. литературный идиш - это в наибольшей степени северный идиш на котором говорили литовские евреи - лЫтвыки. А тот язык, на котором говорили жители одессы оказался нелитературным ))). Зато он экспротировал "идишские" слова в другие языки и в блатной жаргон куда успешнее, чем литовский идиш))). Потому что южане были активнее в бизнесе, аферах и бандитизме.

Кстати, тут смотрел сюжет, что на Госпитальной (кажется в №23) хотят поставить памятник Мишке Япончику (Японцу), потому что это его двор.
Не знаю даже, правильно ли это...
Хотя, памятники другим бандитам до сих пор еще стоят по многим городам нашей бывшей Родины...

----------


## Milkaway

Ой мансы, майсе, маасе - это такое многогранное понятие ....на иврите - маасе, в ашкеназской транскрипции и в идише - как майсе. Смысоовое значение огромно: это и дело, работа, и рассказ, сказка, анекдот, и событие - в сысле, что действительность не различена с вымыслом ...
Маасе Берешит - Космогония, история миротворения. Вундер-майсе - волшебная сказка, маасе шеая - быль, маасийот(мн.ч) - имеет значение как реальность....

----------


## Пушкин

> ты еще забыл мЫска.


  Сегодня проводил экскурсию для детей из села, так в их суржике столько одесских слов...))))

ШоТо мне не верится и я уже об этом писал выше, что Шалом-Алехем писал на каком то лЫтваке (языке северо-ашкеназких евреев, не только литовских, Литвы то всего ничего) который потом посчитали литературным, скорее всего это лежит в другой плоскости, в плоскости спора о религиозном направлении. Просто во время войны, основная часть европейского еврейства была уничтожена, а после войны, нам, желаемое преподносят  за действительное. По идее северо-ашкеназкие евреи,   которые заявляют о своём, определённом, религиозном направлении - вообще не должны были разговаривать на идиш, так как идиш язык просвященных евреев, к  которым себя, Шолом-Алейхем, относил. Возможно я для кого то "открыл Америку" что направления в иудаизме есть различные направления, но это именно так...

----------


## Amon_RA

А экскурсия была по героическим местам Одессы бандитской?

----------


## Чебурген

> А экскурсия была по героическим местам Одессы бандитской?


 А есть такие места? Интересно узнать  :smileflag:  (На Думскую,1 не отправлять....)

----------


## Amon_RA

> А есть такие места? Интересно узнать  (На Думскую,1 не отправлять....)


 Та, там шо бандиты? Так... шлеперы

----------


## Чебурген

> Та, там шо бандиты? Так... шлеперы


 Шлимазлы... Но умеют держать фасон  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А экскурсия была по героическим местам Одессы бандитской?


  Да рядом с судом с которого бежал Котовский...)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Да рядом с судом с которого бежал Котовский...)))


 А кто-то ещё помнит, откуда и с какого этажа Гриня Кот спрыгнул?  :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

Со второго. Но при тех потолках...

----------


## IAR

Всем добрый вечер! Давно хотел узнать кто такая МЕЛИХА. Это слово слышал только от одного старого,,тёртого фарцера,,. Больше в разговорной речи его не слышал. Помогите разобраться!

----------


## OMF

Обще - "государство", "управление", "органы" (власти).

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Мне кажется, что это - суеверия, свойственные совершенно разным людям и местам проживания. Не помню, писала ли, но у наших соседей по этажу был абсолютно черный кот, уходивший на гульки каждый день синхронно с моим отцом, который ехал на работу. Открывались две двери и они оба шли "по своим делам". Парадные ессесна были открыты, ни о каких кодовых замках тогда понятия не имели. Так что коту ничего не препятствовало жить полноценной кошачьей жизнью))). Сказать, что папу эти ежедневные "совместные прогулки" приводили в бешенство - ничего не сказать. Он все грозился прибить несчастное животное. Но все понимали, что при миролюбивом характере отца это было невозможно даже чисто теоретически. Так весело мы и жили довольно долго.


 лично я - человек не суеверный. пустые вёдра, мусор вечером и прочее на меня не работают, НО!!! мои дети спрашивают, ДЕ мы идём. это единственная фишка. если спросить КУДА, то лучше оставаться дома.
а с котами - да. можно было бы и не выходить.)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Обще - "государство", "управление", "органы" (власти).


 Мне на ночь глядя больно слышать этих слов. Вы их набрались с шая- патриотов? Шоб не сказать неприличное у нас в городе за шайза- "патриотов"... Эти мальчики, машущие ручками... Они просто не знают, шо делали с их бабушками...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Всем добрый вечер! Давно хотел узнать кто такая МЕЛИХА. Это слово слышал только от одного старого,,тёртого фарцера,,. Больше в разговорной речи его не слышал. Помогите разобраться!


 IAR-80! так надо!

----------


## Виктор Р

Сигуранца здесь! Привет,Мадам Жемчуг,Чебурген,Амон Ура! Всем привет!

----------


## nerazborchivo

та шё б вы сдохли....де вас черти носили?

----------


## Milkaway

> IAR-80! так надо!


 А что 80 ??? И кому это надо!!!

----------


## Виктор Р

> та шё б вы сдохли....де вас черти носили?


 Вам шо,надо лишай поверх геморроя?

----------


## Виктор Р

И де? И Шо?

----------


## Виктор Р

Мне-таки нравятся этих вопросов! И где оно среди тут?

----------


## Виктор Р

А шо? Мадам Жемуг! Шо-то я от Вас давно за "клопи" не слышал! Или Ви уже приняли православие?

----------


## Чебурген

> Сигуранца здесь! Привет,Мадам Жемчуг,Чебурген,Амон Ура! Всем привет!


 Сигуранца, и вам здрасьте! (осторожно так, на всякий случай...  :smileflag: )

----------


## Виктор Р

> Сигуранца, и вам здрасьте! (осторожно так, на всякий случай... )


 )))))))))))) Мало ли что...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Сигуранца, и вам здрасьте! (осторожно так, на всякий случай... )


 А Что?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Сигуранца, и вам здрасьте! (осторожно так, на всякий случай... )


 Как тот еврейский пиратский корабль под чёрным флагом-ну и на всякий случай-под белым.

----------


## Чебурген

> )))))))))))) Мало ли что...


 Ага, именно... Домнуле ВиктОр...  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> Ага, именно... Домнуле ВиктОр...


 Сам ты обезьяна! Синьор  Я! )))

----------


## Виктор Р

Хрен с вами! СИНЬОР!

----------


## Виктор Р

Кто там был среди идиш знает? 
Ам фестуир голчен голчен паироссен.ет зу них май гойчен их варговен...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Всем добрый вечер! Давно хотел узнать кто такая МЕЛИХА. Это слово слышал только от одного старого,,тёртого фарцера,,. Больше в разговорной речи его не слышал. Помогите разобраться!


 Исходя из значения слова "фарцер" ни тереть, ни прижимать я б его не советовала в целях собственной безопасности)))) А "мелиха" употребляется в значении и родня, и семья, и вышеупомянутая "шайка-лейка". Когда о достаточно большой группе людей хочется сказать нечто не очень приятное. В русском языке в таком случае иногда говорят "одним мирром мазаны".

----------


## Zhemchug

> Кто там был среди идиш знает? 
> Ам фестуир голчен голчен паироссен.ет зу них май гойчен их варговен...


 Ой, вэй!! Таки да сигуранца, а не синагога)))) Почему "голчен" и "варговен"? А шо такое "паИроссен" - я уже вообще боюсь спросить!!!!))))) Бедный босой мальчик просил не позолотить, а всего лишь купить (койфчен) у него *не промокшие*  (нит форгоссен) папиросы. А ви шо подумали?))))))

----------


## Milkaway

> Исходя из значения слова "фарцер" ни тереть, ни прижимать я б его не советовала в целях собственной безопасности)))) А "мелиха" употребляется в значении и родня, и семья, и вышеупомянутая "шайка-лейка". Когда о достаточно большой группе людей хочется сказать нечто не очень приятное. В русском языке в таком случае иногда говорят "одним мирром мазаны".


 Я таки подозревала, что между мелихой и мишпухой есть что-то родственное .....
Давно уж не слышала выражение ,,старый фарцер,, .... ну, мы понимаем ....

----------


## Amon_RA

вот про "мишпуху" я точно знаю, что "мишпахА" - на иврите "семья" это одно из немногих слов, которые идиш почерпнул из иврита. А местами в нем есть слова и из иврита и из немецкого - "криг" и "мильхума" оба означают "война".

----------


## волга

> Всем добрый вечер! Давно хотел узнать кто такая МЕЛИХА. Это слово слышал только от одного старого,,тёртого фарцера,,. Больше в разговорной речи его не слышал. Помогите разобраться!


 


> Исходя из значения слова "фарцер" ни тереть, ни прижимать я б его не советовала в целях собственной безопасности)))) А "мелиха" употребляется в значении и родня, и семья, и вышеупомянутая "шайка-лейка". Когда о достаточно большой группе людей хочется сказать нечто не очень приятное. В русском языке в таком случае иногда говорят "одним мирром мазаны".


 Слово МЕЛИХА никакого отношения к семье и родне не имеет. МЕЛИХА означает власть, государство, система, режим.
Употребляется в склонении ОНИ.

----------


## Amon_RA

> Кто там был среди идиш знает? 
> Ам фестуир голчен голчен паироссен.ет зу них май гойчен их варговен...


 ты это на слух записывал? видно сильно затертая пластинка. И главное, теперь на Староконном вряд ли купишь хорошие патефонные иголки... беда прямо....

ну, в двух словах там поется: "койфт же, койфт же папирОсн -
трУкенэ, фун рэгн нит фаргОсн."

"Купите, купите папиросы, сухие, дождём не замоченные."

----------


## Zhemchug

> Слово МЕЛИХА никакого отношения к семье и родне не имеет. МЕЛИХА означает власть, государство, система, режим.
> Употребляется в склонении ОНИ.


 Ну, если "они" это - склонение, то я согласна)))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Слово МЕЛИХА никакого отношения к семье и родне не имеет. МЕЛИХА означает власть, государство, система, режим.
> Употребляется в склонении ОНИ.


  Скорее всего корни этого слова тянуться от слова мелах или мелех - что означает царь, король и если к этому прибавить окончание А - что скорее всего означает множественное число, то мне кажется что реч идёт о власть имущих как о неком кодле...))) (кстати кодло от слова кагал - собрание, община) ИМХО

----------


## inborz

от того же корня "властвовать", что и "мелех"- царь, властитель, а не "мелах". которое означает соль.
Учите матчасть, тов. Пушкин

----------


## Пушкин

> от того же корня "властвовать", что и "мелех"- царь, властитель, а не "мелах". которое означает соль.
> Учите матчасть, тов. Пушкин


  Иночка, не сыпьте соль на рану, не мне вам говорить(учить) что в иврите нет гласных, а некоторые буквы имеют одинаковые звуки, так что напишу  русскими буквами  те звуки которые я  слышу   Давид амЭлАх, Ям амЕлАх.  Только не обижайтесь на меня...))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Давид амЭлАх, Ям амЕлАх.


  Речь за того Додика со скрыпочкой?...

----------


## Пушкин

> Речь за того Додика со скрыпочкой?...


  Я вас умаляю, оно вам надо?)))

----------


## Milkaway

> Речь за того Додика со скрыпочкой?...


 ...... у каждого Додика своя методика ......... лингвистика - вещь тонкая

----------


## Чебурген

> Я вас умаляю, оно вам надо?)))


 Так за Ойстраха обидно  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

Не серчайте на училку, такая наша доля. Давид hамелех(מלך), ям hамелах(מלח)

----------


## Чебурген

> Не серчайте на училку, такая наша доля.


 Вы заставляете меня вспоминать анекдоты за Вовочку  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Не серчайте на училку, такая наша доля. Давид hамелех(מלך), ям hамелах(מלח)


  Вот и я об этом же, вы в эрец где то слышали мЕлЕх? Я не о правописании, я о звучании... когда то перепутал    גשם с האשם...)))

----------


## Noimage

> Национальный состав тех кто делал "оранжевую" революцию,не изменился...как вы умеете...я на север,Вы в Кишинев...мама часто повторяет,как дед говорил еще до войны:маланские(так у нас говорили-"маланский",а не маланец,это как-то грубо)такие,ты одну дырку закрой он через другую вылезет...не обижаться.


 Про "маланского" мне один пожилой дядя Яша рассказывал. Что связано это с громким делом Маланского, еще сталинских времен. Судили открытым процессом или цеховика, или спекулянта. Подробности в газетах были. После этого вошла в употребление фраза "Ну ты Маланский!".
Подтверждения этой версии пока не нашел.

----------


## inborz

> Вот и я об этом же, вы в эрец где то слышали мЕлЕх? Я не о правописании, я о звучании... когда то перепутал    גשם с האשם...)))


 Извините, с образованными людьми общалась...

----------


## Пушкин

> Извините, с образованными людьми общалась...


  вы и сейчас общаетесь..., извините

----------


## inborz

поэтому и позволила себе немного поправить Вы ведь не обиделись?

----------


## Пушкин

> поэтому и позволила себе немного поправить Вы ведь не обиделись?


  нет конечно, но вы попытались поправить ивритскую орфографию - которой не было, а я о звуковом восприятии...
Ой, да ладно что то много иврита в теме об одесском языке...
В прошлом году общался с приезжими из России, так  их 
удивило слово скибка (арбуза) и слово лузгать (семечки)... :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

Пушкины, они вообще не обидчивые. Чуть что- дуэль. А потом опять тихие и смирные.

----------


## Amon_RA

А еще они не знают, что такое "жменя семочек". Странные люди.

----------


## Koska

> В прошлом году общался с приезжими из России, так  их 
> удивило слово скибка (арбуза) и слово лузгать (семечки)...


 Шо с них взять - приезжие)))
Кстати, интересна этимология скибки. Онлайн словарь Фасмера закрыт  
А, вот у Даля есть:



> СКЕБКА
> СКЕБКА, скепа зап. скиба, скибка смол. калужск. орл. кур. новг. пск. скипа новг. щепка, ломоть, особенно ломоть хлеба, луста, скосок, ломтик. Скепать лучину южн. зап. щепить, щепать, колоть. —ся, страдат.


 Выходит, это и слово и в России знакомо.


А лузгу и сейчас мало кто знает, - это шелуха от семечек.

----------


## Чебурген

Я ж ночью спать не буду, гадать, как в России скибку арбуза называют?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я ж ночью спать не буду, гадать, как в России скибку арбуза называют?


 Петро, ты знаєшь, як москалі звуть наше пиво? "Піііво" - отак би вбив!!!!
 И еще средство от бессонницы:

----------


## Пушкин

> Петро, ты знаєшь, як москалі звуть наше пиво? "Піііво" - отак би вбив!!!!
>  И еще средство от бессонницы:


  Это не по еврейски - это по израильски и это две большие разницы, потому что арбузы там дешевые, потому что они там не сладкие и потому что бЭз косточек...

----------


## vieanna

приятель напомнил забытое слово - посмотрел на некрепкий, слабенький, прямо скажем, кофе, сваренный для меня его женой, и говорит - "Кофе пышерский" Тут мягче я бы сказала, в транскрипции "ы" между "и" и "ы", и "е" между "э" и "а"

меня тут же спросили приватно, как это понимать? понимать, что сильно разбавлено, невкусно и бедненько... "Писи сиротки Хаси", - тоже синоним.

----------


## Чебурген

Как вариант слабой заварки- пы(и)шерс сиротки Песи  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> приятель напомнил забытое слово - посмотрел на некрепкий, слабенький, прямо скажем, кофе, сваренный для меня его женой, и говорит - "Кофе пышерский" Тут мягче я бы сказала, в транскрипции "ы" между "и" и "ы", и "е" между "э" и "а"
> 
> меня тут же спросили приватно, как это понимать? понимать, что сильно разбавлено, невкусно и бедненько... "Писи сиротки Хаси", - тоже синоним.


  Я бы много отдал что бы услышать бабушкино  - "пышер")))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Как вариант слабой заварки- пы(и)шерс сиротки Песи


 Фраза употреблялась еще по поводу не горячего, остывшего чая. Происхождение, по видимому, связано с разницей температур человека и чашки с чаем. А в более широком смысле это могло означать и плохую хозяйку (неправильно заваривает, долго подает), и слишком занятого человека (не успевает из-за работы выпить вОвремя чаю) и т.д. и т.п.




> Я бы много отдал что бы услышать бабушкино  - "пышер")))


 А это слово говорили часто маленьким детям - ласково, не оскорбительно)))))
 Я бы дорого дала за бабушкино "азият!!!" - упрямец,вредина))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Фраза употреблялась еще по поводу не горячего, остывшего чая. Происхождение, по видимому, связано с разницей температур человека и чашки с чаем. А в более широком смысле это могло означать и плохую хозяйку (неправильно заваривает, долго подает), и слишком занятого человека (не успевает из-за работы выпить вОвремя чаю) и т.д. и т.п.


  Вкратце- писи сиротки Песи. Если ещё короче- моча(знание вкуса- на любителя уринотерапии, цвет- всем понятен  :smileflag: ).

----------


## Panty

Теперь я поняла почему с детства говорю конфеКты)))

Милая реклама начала прошлого века :smileflag: ...каких-то всего лишь 100 лет тому назад, а как все поменялось сейчас...
http://vk.com/wall-32728983_306536

----------


## SergeS

Чёта тема трансформировалась в посиделки любителей иностранных языков, так тоже говорили-но мы про сейчас.

----------


## Киров

Помню в 60х еще звучали румынские слова(типа "бодега"),какие-то стишки периода оккупации,применялись еврейские слова(в не еврейских семьях),то сейчас я слушаю своих детей,у которых прапрадеды уже жили в Одессе и вижу у них речь все ближе к литературному русскому языку.Т.к.во дворе евреи не живут,да и в переулке осталось пару семей(я даже как то пошутил:"жена,впору вывешивать табличку-во дворе жидов нет)-исчезает из языка еврейская составляющая.После оранжевых событий,как то стало противно пользоваться украинизмами...Раньше мы пользовалися словом "ложить","ложат".А сейчас даже я заменяю на класть...Опять прошу не обижаться.

----------


## Panty

Бодега и сейчас есть в обиходе, только значение у нее...нелицеприятная забегаловка, а после оранжевой революции...на моем языке ничего не изменилось))))

----------


## Voland

> ...Раньше мы пользовалися словом "ложить","ложат".А сейчас даже я заменяю на класть...Опять прошу не обижаться.


 Сейчас тоже ложат, ну и конечно кладут с прибором... понятно надеюсь в каком я смысле ))))
Да и "бодеги" никуда не делись, просто приличные люди по бодегам не ходют, вот и забывают о их существовании  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Бодегами называли и винные подвалы,у меня от них сохранились самые добрые воспоминания.Когда я был мальчишкой,папа иногда заходил туда и мне доставалась шоколадная(футболист,осень...)конфета,которая шла в комплекте со стаканом вина.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Раньше мы пользовалися словом "ложить","ложат".А сейчас даже я заменяю на класть...


 С детства помню наши магазины, где для сыпучих товаров (крупы, сахар, макароны, гвозди и т.д.) сворачивали из плотной бумаги кулёк, а не ложили (не ловите меня на слове) в полиэтиленовый пакет, как сейчас. Так я по сегодняшний день говорю на этот "пакет" "кулёк".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Бодегами называли и винные подвалы,у меня от них сохранились самые добрые воспоминания.Когда я был мальчишкой,папа иногда заходил туда и мне доставалась шоколадная(футболист,осень...)конфета,которая шла в комплекте со стаканом вина.


 Аналогично. Дедушка забирал меня после школы домой и по дороге (перед обедом) спускался в метро (как он говорил) и постоянно выносил мне конфетку.

----------


## феерический

> Аналогично. Дедушка забирал меня после школы домой и по дороге (перед обедом) спускался в метро (как он говорил) и постоянно выносил мне конфетку.


 Последняя бодега, милая моему сердцу, это Таировские Вина на углу Преображенской и Щепкина. Там даже шоколадки продавались разделенными на "квадратики" ))) Сколько там вопросов было обговорено на моём 1-2м курсе... Я до сих пор прохожу мимо и не могу сдержать улыбку.

----------


## Пушкин

> Последняя бодега, милая моему сердцу, это Таировские Вина на углу Преображенской и Щепкина. Там даже шоколадки продавались разделенными на "квадратики" ))) Сколько там вопросов было обговорено на моём 1-2м курсе... Я до сих пор прохожу мимо и не могу сдержать улыбку.


 Иду обедать, а всем приятного аппетита, шоб ви били мне здоровы...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE5NtG4_bU0&feature=relmfu

----------


## vieanna

> Последняя бодега, милая моему сердцу, это Таировские Вина на углу Преображенской и Щепкина. Там даже шоколадки продавались разделенными на "квадратики" ))) Сколько там вопросов было обговорено на моём 1-2м курсе... Я до сих пор прохожу мимо и не могу сдержать улыбку.


 то есть в "нижнем деканате" Вы бывали? а в "верхнем"?

----------


## Panty

> С детства помню наши магазины, где для сыпучих товаров (крупы, сахар, макароны, гвозди и т.д.) сворачивали из плотной бумаги кулёк, а не ложили (не ловите меня на слове) в полиэтиленовый пакет, как сейчас. Так я по сегодняшний день говорю на этот "пакет" "кулёк".


 А надо на них говорить пакеты? У нас это кульки и...кулёчки)))) С удовольствием бы вернулась в детство, где в гастрономе в конфетном отделе большая тётя сворачивала  бааааааааальшой бумажный кулёк (2 кулька) и в один складывала конфекты шоколадные и ириски, а в другой печенье фигурное маслянное...ммммм!)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Сейчас тоже ложат, ну и конечно кладут с прибором... понятно надеюсь в каком я смысле ))))
> Да и "бодеги" никуда не делись, просто *приличные люди* по бодегам не ходют, вот и забывают о их существовании


 Главное - правильно разделить людей на приличных и неприличных. А дальше все само получится.

----------


## Jorjic

> Последняя бодега, милая моему сердцу, это Таировские Вина на углу Преображенской и Щепкина. Там даже шоколадки продавались разделенными на "квадратики" ))) Сколько там вопросов было обговорено на моём 1-2м курсе... Я до сих пор прохожу мимо и не могу сдержать улыбку.


 А та, что напротив, через дорогу? У нас (в ОТИХП) она называлась "лаборатория смесей", с учетом специфики научной тематики.

----------


## Яна Александровна

> А надо на них говорить пакеты? У нас это кульки и...кулёчки)))) С удовольствием бы вернулась в детство, где в гастрономе в конфетном отделе большая тётя сворачивала  бааааааааальшой бумажный кулёк (2 кулька) и в один складывала конфекты шоколадные и ириски, а в другой печенье фигурное маслянное...ммммм!)))


 А с каким мастерством бабульки крутили эти кулечки для семОчек, складывали их один в другой, и давали с походом жменю в карман :smileflag: ))

----------


## Чебурген

Да, слово "поход" уже анахронизм на базарах.  Новый аналог- чистый вес  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Главное - правильно разделить людей на приличных и неприличных. А дальше все само получится.


 Приличный человек, отличается галантерейными манерами )))

----------


## феерический

> А та, что напротив, через дорогу? У нас (в ОТИХП) она называлась "лаборатория смесей", с учетом специфики научной тематики.


 Не-не! Мы сидели только в Таировских! И никак особо не называли это место.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Приличный человек, отличается галантерейными манерами )))


 Ага. Себе "Тройной", а даме "Ландыш".

----------


## SergeS

Всегда поражался мастерству торговок рачками давать на поход и вроде полной ладонью берёт, а на поход падают 3 рачка(((

----------


## Чебурген

> Приличный человек, отличается галантерейными манерами )))


 Приличный человек никогда не скажет: ** твою мать! Он скажет: я тебе в отцы гожусь!  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> Приличный человек никогда не скажет: ** твою мать! Он скажет: я тебе в отцы гожусь!


 Даже если ему радиатор на ногу свалился?

----------


## Чебурген

> Даже если ему радиатор на ногу свалился?


 Это другое, это "непереводимая игра слов с использованием местных идиоматических выражений" (с) Бриллиантовая рука  :smileflag: 
Ну, или как вариант: "Василий Алибабаевич, этот нехороший человек, батарею на ногу сбросил, падла! (с) Джентльмены удачи.

----------


## Пушкин

> Всегда поражался мастерству торговок рачками давать на поход и вроде полной ладонью берёт, а на поход падают 3 рачка(((


  А вИ видели сколькИ сейчас рачки на Привозе стоят, у меня волос на голове нет, но они таки встали дыбом... И мине даже их похоТ (помоему так правильнее) не нужен за такую цену...

----------


## SergeS

> А вИ видели сколькИ сейчас рачки на Привозе стоят, у меня волос на голове нет, но они таки встали дыбом... И мине даже их похоТ (помоему так правильнее) не нужен за такую цену...


 Таки да, но благодаря ОФ нашёл Анатолия с его "правильными креветками" и потерял привозных торговок. Хотя колорит потерялся...

----------


## Panty

> А с каким мастерством бабульки крутили эти кулечки для семОчек, складывали их один в другой, и давали с походом жменю в карман))


 Те кулечки были из газеток, но любви к семечкам они не уменьшали)))




> Да, слово "поход" уже анахронизм на базарах. Новый аналог- чистый вес


 Незнаю-незнаю, поход он и в Африке поход даже сейчас))

----------


## Panty

> Таки да, но благодаря ОФ нашёл Анатолия с его "правильными креветками" и потерял привозных торговок. Хотя колорит потерялся...


 Для колорита взяли сами словили, отварили, кулечков накрутили и...вот вам колорит))) Сейчас вон калоритно нарезала самопосоленного сальца, на нем нажарила яишницу, нарезала помирод горку в тарелке, поставила на доску домашний хлеб и...аппетитно трескаем прямо со шковородки яичницу на сале)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Для колорита взяли сами словили, отварили, кулечков накрутили и...вот вам колорит)))


 А поговорить?..

----------


## Panty

> А поговорить?..


 Это святое :smileflag:

----------


## SergeS

> Для колорита взяли сами словили, отварили, кулечков накрутили и...вот вам колорит))


 Давно этим не занимался, но по молодости-частенько, даже драга есть(вы понимаете о чём я :smileflag: . Самый лучший рачок ловился в Александровке по ник.трассе, именно тот что продаётся на Привозе(каменник), песочного рачка можно поднять с любого Одесского пляжа, но он никакой.

----------


## Panty

> Давно этим не занимался, но по молодости-частенько, даже драга есть(вы понимаете о чём я. Самый лучший рачок ловился в Александровке по ник.трассе, именно тот что продаётся на Привозе(каменник), песочного рачка можно поднять с любого Одесского пляжа, но он никакой.


 С этими разговорами у меня снова проснулся аппетит, но уже на...плов из мидий и жаренных бичков))) а рыбалка в ближайшие недели у нас накрывается медным тазиком...ээээх!

----------


## SergeS

> С этими разговорами у меня снова проснулся аппетит, но уже на...плов из мидий и жаренных бичков))) а рыбалка в ближайшие недели у нас накрывается медным тазиком...ээээх!


 Так не отказывайте себе не в чём, жизнь коротка, а Привоз Вам в помощь)))

----------


## vieanna

> А та, что напротив, через дорогу? У нас (в ОТИХП) она называлась "лаборатория смесей", с учетом специфики научной тематики.


 она-она, "верхний" деканат. 
"Бодега", кстати, не совсем румынское слово. От греч. ἀποθήκη (apotheke), через латинск. apotheca, потом испанское bodega. То есть оно относится к романской группе.Хотя есть и в английском, и даже в датском языке. Интересно, что есть русское "бадыга" - жаргонная "распивочная"  где-то на просторах Сибири.))

----------


## Voland

> она-она, "верхний" деканат. 
> "Бодега", кстати, не совсем румынское слово. От греч. ἀποθήκη (apotheke), через латинск. apotheca, потом испанское bodega. То есть оно относится к романской группе.Хотя есть и в английском, и даже в датском языке. Интересно, что есть русское "бадыга" - жаргонная "распивочная"  где-то на просторах Сибири.))


 А румыны(романы), как раз по латыни и шпрехают  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Так не отказывайте себе не в чём, жизнь коротка, а Привоз Вам в помощь)))


 Это Вы на шо намекаете про жизнь?)))) Не дождетесь)))) И шото я сомневаюсь что на Привозе будет рано утром свежая рачка))

----------


## vieanna

> А румыны(романы), как раз по латыни и шпрехают


 совершенно верно, и я о том же. Румынский язык типологически относится к балкано-романской подгруппе восточно-романской группы индоевропейской семьи языков. (Википедия).

----------


## Milkaway

> совершенно верно, и я о том же. Румынский язык типологически относится к балкано-романской подгруппе восточно-романской группы индоевропейской семьи языков. (Википедия).


 Так ми будем пить или писать дисертацию ...

----------


## SergeS

> Это Вы на шо намекаете про жизнь?)))) Не дождетесь)))) И шото я сомневаюсь что на Привозе будет рано утром свежая рачка))


 Так это ви с папочкой, таки не рибаки...Мы в 5 утра с батей затарились рачком, на Ланжике-лодочка и погнал...Только было это 20 лет назад...

----------


## Voland

> Так ми будем пить или писать дисертацию ...


 Однозначно пить ... пиво с бычками ... можно с креведками (рачками) )))))

----------


## Panty

> Так это ви с папочкой, таки не рибаки...Мы в 5 утра с батей затарились рачком, на Лангике-лодочка и погнал...Только было это 20 лет назад...


 Ну канешна, только ви рыбаки единственные на всю Одессу))) Корона на голове не мешает?
То шо у Вас было 20 лет назад у меня было 30 лет назад, так шо не надо...бичка на леску и в ведро, потом на шковиродку, поджарилось и...натрескаться и под мерное убаюкивание судна, глядя на звезды,слушая зюзззяние комаров над ухом, уснуть)))

----------


## Ant

> Однозначно пить ... пиво с бычками ... можно с *креведками* (рачками) )))))


 Интернетовский сленг?

----------


## Panty

> Интернетовский сленг?


 Однозначно.

----------


## Voland

> Интернетовский сленг?


 Рачки - по одесски,кряяветки по московски, а креведки по интернетски )))

----------


## Milkaway

[QUOTE=Voland;30086460]Рачки - по одесски,кряяветки по московски, а креведки по интернетски )))[/QUOTE
Словесная ,,форма,, может быть любой - главное ,,вкусное содержание,, ....

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...плов из мидий...


 кстати, о зайчиках...мидии же не чищеные? их сперва обжарить до раскрытия, а потом в рис или сразу с рисом варить?

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Так это ви с папочкой, таки не рибаки...Мы в 5 утра с батей затарились рачком, на Ланжике-лодочка и погнал...Только было это 20 лет назад...


 можно было не уточнять за годы. сегодня осталась единственная лодочная станция за 16-й станцией. (((

----------


## victor.odessa

> ...мидии же не чищеные? их сперва обжарить до раскрытия, а потом в рис или сразу с рисом варить?


 Мидии сперва скоблили тщательно ножом от песка и водорослей, затем заливали кипятком. В рис мы никогда мидии не бросали. Только в пшено.

----------


## Panty

> кстати, о зайчиках...мидии же не чищеные? их сперва обжарить до раскрытия, а потом в рис или сразу с рисом варить?


 Незнаю кто обжаривает, у нас их водой обрабатывали, я сейчас вообще мою и ...в пароварку, раскрились, выколупываю, и пошла готовить плов в казане: лучок, морковочка спассеровать, мидии добавить, затем рис(не вареный!), перемешали аккуратно(сол и пэрэц не забыли, можно лаврушку), залили водой на 2 пальца выше гущи, накрыли крышкой и пусть бухтит на маааааааленьком огне примерно 20-30 мин. :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Тема плавно переходит в "шо вы помните за детство"  :smileflag:  Но тоже интересно  :smileflag:  
Хотя такие термины, как "выколупываю", "2 пальца выше гущи" и "бухтит на маленьком огне" ИМХО, очень даже по теме  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Тема плавно переходит в "шо вы помните за детство"  Но тоже интересно  
> Хотя такие термины, как "выколупываю", "2 пальца выше гущи" и "бухтит на маленьком огне" ИМХО, очень даже по теме


 Могу и на книжном русском написать, но когда в расслабленном состоянии, то перехожу на нормальную одесскую речь...у Пушкина по моему такое было с руссо-туристо)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Могу и на книжном русском написать, но когда в расслабленном состоянии, то перехожу на нормальную одесскую речь...у Пушкина по моему такое было с руссо-туристо)))


 У Пушкина не было перехода на нормальную одесскую речь...  :smileflag: 
А я, когда в расслабленном состоянии, иногда могу перейти с литературного русского на одесский (возможно, в чём- то идеоматический). Но крайне редко, и зачем? "Не поймут-с. Азия-с." (с)

----------


## Panty

> У Пушкина не было перехода на нормальную одесскую речь... 
> А я, когда в расслабленном состоянии, иногда могу перейти с литературного русского на одесский (возможно, в чём- то идеоматический). Но крайне редко, и зачем? "Не поймут-с. Азия-с." (с)


 Я не про того Пушкина, который поэт, я про того, который наш одессит местный.
На вопрос "и зачем?" у моего папы всегда был ответ: "за надом"(от слова "надо")

----------


## Zhemchug

> Тема плавно переходит в "*шо вы помните за детство*"  Но тоже интересно  
> Хотя такие термины, как "выколупываю", "2 пальца выше гущи" и "бухтит на маленьком огне" ИМХО, очень даже по теме


 Таки хорошо, шо ми в своем детстве имеем шо вспомнить хорошее. И главное, что  способны еще вспомнить. А то вот передача "Пока все дома" по мере старения героев постепенно стала превращаться в "пока у них все дома"... Нам пока такое не грозит?
Да, а забухтел - вообще многозначное слово. Мама моя так говорила о подозрительных продуктах в смысле "испортился". Ну и "не бухти" - вообще вульгарис))))....

----------


## victor.odessa

> "Не поймут-с. Азия-с." (с)


 Хороший анекдот.

----------


## МІА

> Мидии сперва скоблили тщательно ножом от песка и водорослей, затем заливали кипятком. В рис мы никогда мидии не бросали. Только в пшено.


 А мы готовим так: самые крупные скоблим ножом (штук 20 на большой казан) , остальные кидаем на жаровню, жаровню  на костер, шоб раскрылись и загорели. Когда раскроются выколупываем, но при этом мимо мыски уходит много мидий, они почему-то сами прыгают в рот. В казане  жарим лук, морковку и рис, добавляем воды, затем бросаем крупные нераскрывшиеся ракушки и варим. Почти в самом конце добавляем очищенные мидии. Подаем к столу без ложек, ложками служат ракушки мидий из плова, кстати они получаются фаршированные.

Да, забыла добавить, шо самые вкусные мидии, те которые ловишь  :smileflag:  сам.

----------


## Panty

> Таки хорошо, шо ми в своем детстве имеем шо вспомнить хорошее. И главное, что способны еще вспомнить. А то вот передача "Пока все дома" по мере старения героев постепенно стала превращаться в "пока у них все дома"... Нам пока такое не грозит?
> Да, а забухтел - вообще многозначное слово. Мама моя так говорила о подозрительных продуктах в смысле "испортился". Ну и "не бухти" - вообще вульгарис))))....


 Не-не, нам такое не грозит, даже и не думайте такое.




> А мы готовим так: самые крупные скоблим ножом (штук 20 на большой казан) , остальные кидаем на жаровню, жаровню на костер, шоб раскрылись и загорели. Когда раскроются выколупываем, но при этом мимо мыски уходит много мидий, они почему-то сами прыгают в рот. В казане жарим лук, морковку и рис, добавляем воды, затем бросаем крупные нераскрывшиеся ракушки и варим. Почти в самом конце добавляем очищенные мидии. Подаем к столу без ложек, ложками служат ракушки мидий из плова, кстати они получаются фаршированные.
> 
> Да, забыла добавить, шо самые вкусные мидии, те которые ловишь  сам.


 Так это у вас получается практически паэлья))))

----------


## Panty

Малый сейчас у родителей отдыхает и я как заботливая мамуля, которая переживает о достигнутых успехах в учебе, передала с собой книжки-тетрадки для позаниматься в свободное от отдыха время))) после очередного завоза учебной литературы, срочный звонок мамы: "Ты шо хочешь шоб у него гермидэр в голове начался?"))))))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Подаем к столу без ложек, ложками служат ракушки мидий из плова, кстати они получаются фаршированные.


  Совершенно верно.

----------


## МуМиМама

Почему-то раздражала фраза приезжих "батон колбасы". "Батон" -это в понимании моего сообщества- хлеб.

----------


## Voland

> Почему-то раздражала фраза приезжих "батон колбасы". "Батон" -это в понимании моего сообщества- хлеб.


 Они стеснялись сказать "палка"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Меня больше раздражала "палатка". А их - наша "будка" в том же значении. Правда, один мой здешний сотрудник очень любил на просьбу позвать к телефону такого-то ответить: "А его будка забрала...." (в смысле контора отлова бродячих собак). Он как-то не разобрался и ответил так жене директора... Шкандаль был первостепенный.

----------


## Amon_RA

А еще кочан капусты они называют...,не поверите...вилОк капусты. Не могу комментировать, бо тут дамы заходят.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А мы готовим так: самые крупные скоблим ножом (штук 20 на большой казан) , остальные кидаем на жаровню, жаровню  на костер, шоб раскрылись и загорели. Когда раскроются выколупываем, но при этом мимо мыски уходит много мидий, они почему-то сами прыгают в рот. В казане  жарим лук, морковку и рис, добавляем воды, затем бросаем крупные нераскрывшиеся ракушки и варим. Почти в самом конце добавляем очищенные мидии. Подаем к столу без ложек, ложками служат ракушки мидий из плова, кстати они получаются фаршированные.
> 
> Да, забыла добавить, шо самые вкусные мидии, те которые ловишь  сам.


 На жаровне уходит внутримантийная жидкость, а ее стоит собрать и ею заливать рис. Уже обсуждалось, но напомню. П*и*лав с мидиями, а не плов, и это правильно  :smileflag:

----------


## МІА

> На жаровне уходит внутримантийная жидкость, а ее стоит собрать и ею заливать рис. Уже обсуждалось, но напомню. П*и*лав с мидиями, а не плов, и это правильно


 Так для вот этой самой жидкости мы и бросаем в плов нераскрывшиеся целые мидии  :smileflag:  Если я буду собирать жидкость со всех мидий, которые идут в мой маленький 30 литровый казанчик, таки у меня на кухне будет всемирный потоп :0

----------


## Pinky

Это "перламутровый сок" - виагра отдыхает

----------


## SergeS

Всем-доброе утро, с выходными!

"Закрутки", т.е. консервация(аш передёрнуло)-это наше слово? Бабушка, мама, сестра, теперь жена-все делают закрутки, в магазинах всего полно, материально-не страдаем. Потому что наше и магазинное-ни в какое сравнение :smileflag: .

----------


## SergeS

[QUOTE П*и*лав с мидиями, а не плов, и это правильно  :smileflag: [/QUOTE]

Не знаю-у нас это пл*о*в с мидиями, подстраиваться под кого-то не хочется, хотя...Это как "третий тост"(охренительная тема для обсуждения). У нас -За моряков!

----------


## Panty

> Не знаю-у нас это пл*о*в с мидиями, подстраиваться под кого-то не хочется, хотя...Это как "третий тост"(охренительная тема для обсуждения). У нас -За моряков!


 Все тоже самое и у нас, и плов, и за моряков, даже если уже кто-то не плавает...это вошло в разряд традиции.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не знаю-у нас это пл*о*в с мидиями, подстраиваться под кого-то не хочется, хотя...


 Конечно, правильно плов, это бесспорно. И все-таки - пилав...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Конечно, правильно плов, это бесспорно. И все-таки - пилав...


 Толковый словарь Даля:
ПИЛАВ
ПИЛАВ, плав  или плов, татарск. турецк. персидск. рисовая каша с изюмом, крутая, рассыпчатая и политая топленым маслом; иногда с бараниной, с курицей, окрашенная шафраном; персияне произн. пилав, пилау, татары плов. 
http://slovardalja.net/word.php?wordid=26055

----------


## SergeS

> Толковый словарь Даля:
> ПИЛАВ
> ПИЛАВ, плав  или плов, татарск. турецк. персидск. рисовая каша с изюмом, крутая, рассыпчатая и политая топленым маслом; иногда с бараниной, с курицей, окрашенная шафраном; персияне произн. пилав, пилау, татары плов. 
> http://slovardalja.net/word.php?wordid=26055


 Спасибо за ссылку, победила-дружба. Хотя мне татары ближе :smileflag: , чем персияни.

----------


## Panty

Но говорим то мы плов? Кто из вас говорит пилав? Быстро вспоминайте)))

----------


## Чебурген

Одесса- многонациональный город. Может кто-то со своей исторической родины и привёз это слово из пяти букв  :smileflag:  Честно говоря, я его когда-то мельком слышал пару раз, и вот опять тут. Даже регулярно читая кулинарные сайты, что- то не припомню. И чтобы старые одесситы так выражались- тоже не скажу.

----------


## Jorjic

> Но говорим то мы плов? Кто из вас говорит пилав? Быстро вспоминайте)))


 Кто это "мы" - я не знаю, это вообще странное понятие. Моя бабушка говорила пилав и мама говорила. И я говорю. Правда, только про мидии.

----------


## Чебурген

Мнения разделились...  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Даже регулярно читая кулинарные сайты, что- то не припомню.


 Часто ли Вы, читая кулинарные рецепты, встречали слово "пшонка" в "правильном" смысле слова?

----------


## SergeS

> Кто это "мы" - я не знаю, это вообще странное понятие. Моя бабушка говорила пилав и мама говорила. И я говорю. Правда, только про мидии.


 
Вот за что мы любим наш город-за толерантность.

----------


## Чебурген

Я про кулинарные сайты упомянул к тому, что слово "пилав" там практически не встречал, не припомню.А так же из уст одесситов буквально разово. В отличие от слова пшонка, которое мне совсем безразлично, упоминается или нет, и в каком контексте в кулинарных источниках  :smileflag:  Но я не говорю, что оно не имеет право на существование. Собственно, эта тема тому и посвящена.



> Вот за что мы любим наш город-за толерантность.


 Вот!!!!

----------


## SergeS

> В отличие от слова пшонка, которое мне совсем безразлично.


 А мне не безразлично- берём качан кукурузы 1. (сахарной) на 10 минут варим-наслаждаемся.
                                                                     2.постаревшую кукурузу -всё то же,(варить дольше) только -натираем слив.маслом и посыпаем солькой-имеем пшонку!

----------


## Panty

> Часто ли Вы, читая кулинарные рецепты, встречали слово "пшонка" в "правильном" смысле слова?


 У пшонки есть два значения, первое это привычная для нас молодая вареная кукурузка, второе это пшенная каша, так что тут вообще мнения могут разделиться)))

----------


## Panty

> А мне не безразлично- берём качан кукурузы 1. (сахарной) на 10 минут варим-наслаждаемся.
> 2.постаревшую кукурузу -всё то же,(варить дольше) только -натираем слив.маслом и посыпаем солькой-имеем пшонку!


 Хочу пшонку которая кукуруза и уже сейчас!!! :smileflag: ))))) Только на Привоз не отправляйте, я туда сегодня не дошкандыбаю...вот еще одно словечко

----------


## SergeS

> Хочу пшонку которая кукуруза и уже сейчас!!!))))) Только на Привоз не отправляйте, я туда сегодня не дошкандыбаю...вот еще одно словечко


 Может Новый, вчера брал по 5.

----------


## Чебурген

> А мне не безразлично- берём качан кукурузы 1. (сахарной) на 10 минут варим-наслаждаемся.
>                                                                      2.постаревшую кукурузу -всё то же,(варить дольше) только -натираем слив.маслом и посыпаем солькой-имеем пшонку!


 Вы лишь полфразы привели, я упор делал на второй части  :smileflag: 



> В отличие от слова пшонка, которое *мне совсем безразлично, упоминается или нет, и в каком контексте в кулинарных источниках
> *


  Пшонка- это наше всё!  :smileflag: 
А это "пшонка, пшонка, рачки, семачки" на пляжах, которое нынче стоит бешеных денег и опасно для здоровья, а раньше неизменный атрибут похода на пляж.

----------


## Panty

> Может Новый, вчера брал по 5.


 До Нового еще дальше... я сегодня нетранспортабельная...только шкандабытельная в пределах дома.

----------


## SergeS

:smileflag: шкандабытельная, нетранспортабельная-слава новизмам в О.Я. Ура товарищи!)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Может Новый, вчера брал *по 5*.


 Почти, как у Карцева: сегодня видела ее *по 3* на Черемушках. Но сегодня у меня огурцы по плану)))) Не до пшонки...

----------


## Ecet

Если говорить о плове, то надо обязательно конкретизировать, о каком. Азербайджанский плов и узбекский - две большие разницы. А турецкий пилав на них вообще не похож. Как всегда, все смешалось, люди, кони.... Теперь спорим, как правильно плов или пилав, даже не зная, что это 2 разных блюда.

----------


## Чебурген

Изначально рэчь шла о мидиях с рисом, которые вообще очень условно можно назвать и пловом и пилавом  :smileflag:  Это скорее паэлья какая-то  :smileflag:  Но в Одессе *тогда* не знали таких слов  :smileflag:

----------


## Ecet

Неоднократно сталкиваюсь с тем, что советский период очень сильно ударил по связи поколений. Не удивлюсь, если выяснится, что то самое блюдо с рисом и мидиями изначально вообще называлось ка-то по другому. А потом уже все что с рисом и в казане у нас начали называть пловом.

----------


## Panty

> Изначально рэчь шла о мидиях с рисом, которые вообще очень условно можно назвать и пловом и пилавом  Это скорее паэлья какая-то  Но в Одессе *тогда* не знали таких слов


 Потому что у нас то что с рисом, то и плов)))

----------


## Panty

> Неоднократно сталкиваюсь с тем, что советский период очень сильно ударил по связи поколений. Не удивлюсь, если выяснится, что то самое блюдо с рисом и мидиями изначально вообще называлось ка-то по другому. А потом уже все что с рисом и в казане у нас начали называть пловом.


 С морепродуктами это паэлья и никак по другому она не называется, а мы уже подогнали под плов. :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Потому что у нас то что с рисом, то и плов)))


 А голубцы и перец тоже с рисом)))) Правда, я перец с манкой вместо риса тоже делаю. Вкусно получается.

----------


## Ecet

> С морепродуктами это паэлья и никак по другому она не называется, а мы уже подогнали под плов.


 А может ризотто? Или ямбалайя?  :smileflag:  Вариантов на самом деле масса. Почти каждый народ имеет в своем багаже блюдо из риса, а приморские обязательно добавляют туда морепродукты.

----------


## Panty

> А голубцы и перец тоже с рисом)))) Правда, я перец с манкой вместо риса тоже делаю. Вкусно получается.


 Так голубцы с перцем это фаршировка,  а тут рисовая каша с чем-то




> А может ризотто? Или ямбалайя?  Вариантов на самом деле масса. Почти каждый народ имеет в своем багаже блюдо из риса, а приморские обязательно добавляют туда морепродукты.


 Ризотто это рисовая каша, а в паэлье основное идет морепродукты...но у нас это плов :smileflag: 

- Так это же пельмени!
- Нет, равиоли.
- Но в первую очередь это пельмени!

Так что первым был плов, а потом все остальное.

----------


## Чебурген

... и тут пришли *арабы с мидиями*, и сказали, что это пилав  :smileflag:  Ничего личного, это в контексте диалога "обобщённый образ" с учётом этимологии слова пилав  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Вот на столе перепела,
К перепелам пюре, пилав.
Но так как я перепила,
То мне не до перепелов. (с)не помню кто, но классик 20-х годов.

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот на столе перепела,
> К перепелам пюре, пилав.
> Но так как я перепила,
> То мне не до перепелов. (с)не помню кто, но классик 20-х годов.


 Из классики 20-го века на кулинарную тему помню только И. Северянина с его "Ананасами в шампанском"  :smileflag:  Ну и Вавана Маяковского: ешь ананасы, рябчиков жуй.... (дальше по тексту).
А с четверостишием ассоциируется:
1) Шла Саша по шоссе и сосала сушку.
2) Корабли лавировали- лавировали, да не вылавировали.
3) и так далее....  :smileflag: 
P.S. Кстати, тоже не помню, это "из классики", или просто так:
Шоб ты сдох, как я так жил... (на тему перепелов)

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...
> 1) Шла Саша по шоссе и сосала сушку...


 А у меня ассоциация: "Двигалась Александра по автобану и употребляла хлебо-булочное изделие".
А если короче: "*ыба* - селедка!!!"

----------


## Чебурген

> А если короче: "*ыба* - селедка!!!"


 Это из классики?
Я- Ты.
Якорь- Тыкорь. 
Яблоко- Тыблоко.
И вдруг нестандарт: рыба- селёдка! (с)
Спасибо за ностальгические воспоминания (Это Драгунский или Носов?  :smileflag: )

----------


## SergeS

> - Зяма, ваш цимес - это таки да халоймес! Попробуйте моего и поймите наконец - это две большие разницы.


 Таки я прозрел)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Так что первым был плов, а потом все остальное.


 Уже договорились. Пусть он (плов) будет первым. Тогда я съем второе - пилав.

----------


## Чебурген

> Тогда я съем второе


 А кампот??? (с)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это из классики?
> Я- Ты.
> Якорь- Тыкорь. 
> Яблоко- Тыблоко.
> И вдруг нестандарт: рыба- селёдка! (с)
> Спасибо за ностальгические воспоминания (*Это Драгунский или Носов?* )


 Это - "По семейным обстоятельствам". "Логопед" - Ролан Быков. "Девочка, скажи "февочка"...."

----------


## Чебурген

> Это - "По семейным обстоятельствам". "Логопед" - Ролан Быков. "Девочка, скажи "февочка"...."


 Нет, это раньше... Не могу найти "исходник". В глубоком детстве, в начале 70-х, была "мягкая пластинка" типа из "Кругозора", и там рассказик. Про маленькую девочку и  "Я-Ты" вот в вышеописаном стиле  :smileflag: Мне так запомнилось, сорри за офф... И "ыба- сиёдка" ЕМНИП оттуда, а уж потом из "Денискиных расказов" с Роланом Быковым и "чики- бьики" с капитанской фуражкой, и его же "ягапефом" с "ыба- сиёдка" чуть попозжЕЕ  :smileflag:

----------


## Eugenia Tramp

> Нет, это раньше... Не могу найти "исходник". В глубоком детстве, в начале 70-х, была "мягкая пластинка" типа из "Кругозора", и там рассказик. Про маленькую девочку и  "Я-Ты" вот в вышеописаном стиле Мне так запомнилось, сорри за офф... И "ыба- сиёдка" ЕМНИП оттуда, а уж потом из "Денискиных расказов" с Роланом Быковым и "чики- бьики" с капитанской фуражкой, и его же "ягапефом" с "ыба- сиёдка" чуть попозжЕЕ


  Точно, точно, и я такую пластинку голубенькую слушала. Может Алексей Иванович Пантелеев. Буква "ты"

----------


## Sandeli

Про "синие",то есть баклажаны писали много...
Сегодня покупаю баклажаны,думаю скажу на нормальном одесском языке:дайте мне кг "синих".
 Продавец:Вам каких "синих"?Белых или синих? Я посмотрела,а на витрине и белые и синие.Я говорю,вот синих и дайте

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...раскрились, выколупываю, и пошла готовить плов в казане...


 это не фонтан. я за тот плов с мидиями, де они были в ракушке. она раскрытая и полная риса. а мясо держится само за себя. достаёшь с казана, чуть раскрываешь пальцами и полный рот удовольствия. и я вам щас не за секс рассказывал, а за покушать!)))

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Вот на столе перепела,
> К перепелам _пюре, пилав_.
> Но так как я перепила,
> То мне не до перепелов. (с)не помню кто, но классик 20-х годов.


 это Юрий Олеша. в оригинале - "пюре и плов". да иначе и рифма не вяжется...не обращали внимание?

----------


## Alexandr

Ой. У меня во дворе до сих пор живет человек, который говорит на идиш.  :smileflag:  Мы не всегда друг-друга понимаем. Но когда я не попадаю в фразу, он таки переводит. Это песня, а не фраза.  :smileflag:

----------


## nerazborchivo

...напрыклад?

----------


## Amon_RA

> Ой. У меня во дворе до сих пор живет человек, который говорит на идиш.  Мы не всегда друг-друга понимаем. Но когда я не попадаю в фразу, он таки переводит. Это песня, а не фраза.


 Человека этого береги. Может, он последний остался.
А то, что он не всегда тебя понимает, я верю.
Лично я "_Но когда я не попадаю в фразу, он таки переводит. Это песня, а не фраза._" вообще не понял. 

Вспомнился Жванецкий: "Федя, ты, –говорят, – Федя, в состоянии пропагандистом не быть. Сила в словах у тебя есть, но ты их расставить не можешь"

----------


## Zhemchug

> *Человека этого береги.* Может, он последний остался.
> А то, что он не всегда тебя понимает, я верю.
> Лично я "_Но когда я не попадаю в фразу, он таки переводит. Это песня, а не фраза._" вообще не понял. 
> 
> Вспомнился Жванецкий: "Федя, ты, –говорят, – Федя, в состоянии пропагандистом не быть. Сила в словах у тебя есть, но ты их расставить не можешь"


 Он скорее не переводит, а поправляет.
А насчет "береги человека" был очень древний анекдот. Умирает старый армянин, собирает детей, внуков и говорит: "Дети мои, берегите евреев. Когда они закончатся, возьмутся за нас..."

----------


## Jorjic

> Ой. У меня во дворе до сих пор живет человек, который говорит на идиш...


 Кстати, об идише. Это не про Одессу, но все же. Александр Городницкий снял фильм "В поисках идиша", на мой вкус - прекрасный. Фильм очень легко находится в сети и для скачивания и для просмотра. Рекомендую.

----------


## arial0072

Возможно уже обсуждалось, но я не заметил... Кто даст правильное определение - _Стоять на цирлах_. И в моём детстве, часто про женщин не очень тяжёлого поведения говорили, хуна(на каком это языке, неужели обратно идиш?)

----------


## Moon Cat

про цирлы  значит:  стоять на пальцах ног - а попросту  на ципочках в угодливой позе, например, перед начальником
цирлы жарг. - пальцы ног

----------


## tereza84

> Возможно уже обсуждалось, но я не заметил... Кто даст правильное определение - _Стоять на цирлах_. И в моём детстве, часто про женщин не очень тяжёлого поведения говорили, хуна(на каком это языке, неужели обратно идиш?)


 Я чаще слышала "бегать на цирлах" - то есть угождать изо всех сил.

----------


## Киров

> Возможно уже обсуждалось, но я не заметил... Кто даст правильное определение - _Стоять на цирлах_. И в моём детстве, часто про женщин не очень тяжёлого поведения говорили, хуна(на каком это языке, неужели обратно идиш?)


 Встречал в документах военной поры у евреек имя Хуна.

----------


## Zhemchug

> про цирлы  значит:  стоять на пальцах ног - а попросту  на ципочках в угодливой позе, например, перед начальником


 Помните школьное: "Цыган на цыпочках подошел к цыпленку и цыкнул на него"?.... Некоторые "несознательные подростки", правда, к одному из этих слов приписывали приставку "с". Но это - уже совсем другая история....

----------


## Fantomka

у нас в семье говорят "Ходить на цирлах" т.е. подлизываться, угождать кому-то

----------


## OMF

Сейчас поймал себя на том, что сказал "под низОм", вместо "внизу". Тоже ведь только одесское.

----------


## Amon_RA

во-первых никто так и не ответил о происхождении слова цирлы. А о том, что это слово означает и так все знают.
во-вторых, про "хуну" тут уже обсуждали буквально недавно. 
Темы идут по кругу))))))
в теме "что вы помните о 80-х" была та же фигня: Песни, игрушки, мороженое, книжки, очереди, сапоги, песни, игрушки... на восьмом круге воспоминаний об одном и том же я отписался от темы....
Чебурген, Жемчуг, вы там сейчас на какой стадии? Мороженое, песни или про колготки?

----------


## Чебурген

> в теме "что вы помните о 80-х" была та же фигня: Песни, игрушки, мороженое, книжки, очереди, сапоги, песни, игрушки... на восьмом круге воспоминаний об одном и том же я отписался от темы....


 В теме "Что вы помните о 80-х" сейчас про кассеты с немецкими фильмами вспоминают....  :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

> В теме "Что вы помните о 80-х" сейчас про кассеты с немецкими фильмами вспоминают....


 Где-то у меня одна была... Единственное чего я не помню, они там поженились в конце или нет.

----------


## nerazborchivo

а шо там слышно за плов с мидиями в ракушке? а то как-то соскочили на арабов, потом на колготки...а тема осталась нераскрытой!

----------


## Amon_RA

> а шо там слышно за плов с мидиями в ракушке? а то как-то соскочили на арабов, потом на колготки...а тема осталась нераскрытой!


 Та что слышно...? Все очень неразборчиво

----------


## Milkaway

> В теме "Что вы помните о 80-х" сейчас про кассеты с немецкими фильмами вспоминают....


 OOO!!! Ja,ja.... Das ist Fantastisch !!!

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...Чебурген, Жемчуг, вы там сейчас на какой стадии? Мороженое, песни или про колготки?


 Ага, вывариваем мидии с колготками до полного осветления последних)))))




> Где-то у меня одна была... Единственное чего я не помню, они там *поженились* в конце или нет.


 Исходя из контекста - не поженились, а расплатились)))) Ну или в крайнем случае подлечились))))

----------


## МІА

> а шо там слышно за плов с мидиями в ракушке? !


 Остались одни ракушки..... А так было очень даже ничего

----------


## феерический

Немного не по теме, но наболело. Целый день бегаю по потолку от негодования. Итак, сегодня в новостях на СТБ был сюжет за Одессу, банальная бытовуха. И брали интервью у какой-то девушки, участницы событий. На экране написали ее имя-фамилию, это не принципиально, а вот сейчас вы упадёте: оказывается, одесситка на украинском будет "одеска". И это не ошибка. Через какое-то время снова вещала другая девушка - и тоже было подписано "одеска". Люди добрые, это вообще как?!

----------


## Ecet

Днем расхваливал брынзу от Оппонента. Вечером в репутации фраза: "по чем за кило?". Сразу видно, наш человек писал

----------


## КАКАО

> Немного не по теме, но наболело. Целый день бегаю по потолку от негодования. Итак, сегодня в новостях на СТБ был сюжет за Одессу, банальная бытовуха. И брали интервью у какой-то девушки, участницы событий. На экране написали ее имя-фамилию, это не принципиально, а вот сейчас вы упадёте: оказывается, одесситка на украинском будет "одеска". И это не ошибка. Через какое-то время снова вещала другая девушка - и тоже было подписано "одеска". Люди добрые, это вообще как?!


 Это как Алексей= Олексий,Елена=Олена и т,д(прошу прощения за украинский перевод)

----------


## Voland

> Это как Алексей= Олексий,Елена=Олена и т,д(прошу прощения за украинский перевод)


  Стивен - Степан, Елизабет - Лiзка,Джордж - Жорка а Рутгер Хауер и вовсе Списослав Кабанюк ))))

----------


## Чебурген

> а Рутгер Хауер и вовсе Списослав Кабанюк ))))


 Кимка Бесингерова, Сонька Лисицына, Нолик Черным- Чёрный...

----------


## Voland

> Кимка Бесингерова, Сонька Лисицына, Нолик Черным- Чёрный...


 Неее ... Кимка Мискина... а укр. версия - Миско  :smileflag: 
А Арнольд - Златогласко Чорний-Чорний ))))

----------


## КАКАО

Сложно сказать за нашенский сленг не живя в других регионах, но было дело в Харькове так там в кафе сразу признали))))))))

----------


## victor.odessa

> сегодня в новостях на СТБ был сюжет за Одессу, банальная бытовуха. И брали интервью у какой-то девушки, участницы событий. На экране написали ее имя-фамилию, это не принципиально, а вот сейчас вы упадёте: оказывается, одесситка на украинском будет "одеска". И это не ошибка. Через какое-то время снова вещала другая девушка - и тоже было подписано "одеска". Люди добрые, это вообще как?!


 Да не слушайте Вы на ночь этих глупостей.Румын пережили, переживём и этих.

----------


## Pinky

> Немного не по теме, но наболело. Целый день бегаю по потолку от негодования. Итак, сегодня в новостях на СТБ был сюжет за Одессу, банальная бытовуха. И брали интервью у какой-то девушки, участницы событий. На экране написали ее имя-фамилию, это не принципиально, а вот сейчас вы упадёте: оказывается, одесситка на украинском будет "одеска". И это не ошибка. Через какое-то время снова вещала другая девушка - и тоже было подписано "одеска". Люди добрые, это вообще как?!


 Так это ты еще не знаешь, как по ихнему (стбшному) будет одессит, можешь уже лечь, чтобы не упасть, внимание! Одессит - "Одесець":confused:





> Стивен - Степан, Елизабет - Лiзка,Джордж - Жорка а Рутгер Хауер и вовсе Списослав Кабанюк ))))


 Ага, а Мел Гибсон - Крейда Гибсон

----------


## Voland

> Ага, а Мел Гибсон - Крейда Гибсон


 Гибсон - сын говоруна ... Брехаленко значит )))))

----------


## феерический

> Так это ты еще не знаешь, как по ихнему (стбшному) будет одессит, можешь уже лечь, чтобы не упасть, внимание! Одессит - "Одесець":confused:


 После такого я не то что хочу лечь - я хочу лечь и не встать... Ты меня просто убил этим.

----------


## victor.odessa

> После такого я не то что хочу лечь - я хочу лечь и не встать...


 На радость им, на горе нам?

----------


## Чебурген

> После такого я не то что хочу лечь - я хочу лечь и не встать... Ты меня просто убил этим.


 Угу, а мы тут спорим, "пе-ервое" в Одессе насыпают или накладывают? Какая разница после этого?

----------


## Pinky

> После такого я не то что хочу лечь - я хочу лечь и не встать... Ты меня просто убил этим.


 Та я тебе умоляю, умер-шмумер, лишь-бы был здоров!

----------


## Panty

Ой, ну вас почитать на ночь одно удовольствие 

Я второй день читаю "Языковая проблема 3D" это тихий, нет, уже громкий националистический ужас о новом Законопроекте об языках. у меня иногда ощущение, что у некоторых пронационалистов в одном месте нехорошее женское заболевание и они уже не знают бедолажные куда от этого деться, а с виду приличные такие люди...

----------


## Milkaway

Ой, чем так жить, так лучше ж, не дай Бог, умереть ....................

----------


## Panty

> После такого я не то что хочу лечь - я хочу лечь и не встать... Ты меня просто убил этим.


 Шо Вы там себе уже понавыдумывали? Если сильно хотите лежать, то завтра в 9:30 стрелка кажись на Думской стоять за русский язык, вот там можете полежать, а умирать даже и не пытайтесь, не дадут/не дадим!

п.с. меня тут на дня одна мамзель тоже пыталась уложить, то как она произнесла одно слово...меня до сих пор передергивает, попытка её не удалась даже еще хуже себе сделала. Так что не обращайте внимание на них.

----------


## Ecet

И сюда свой политический срач принесли. Тема таки умерла, русофилы ее угробили своими проблемами. Счастливо оставаться.

----------


## Panty

> И сюда свой политический срач принесли. Тема таки умерла, русофилы ее угробили своими проблемами. Счастливо оставаться.


 Камень в мой огород не удался, причина: не русофилка и не русофобка, одесситка вредная, в политике не трендю))) а вот за то, что происходит вокруг уже становится тошно и обидно, потому что это касается будущего причем самого ближайшего. Если Вы этого не понимаете, то доказывать ничего не буду, Вы имеете право на свое мнение, также само как и я на свое.

----------


## Schock

Палка - это о сырокопченой  Батон - о вареной колбаске  И говорят в Одессе : кружочек колбасы ( вареной), или  колечко колбаски (копченой)

----------


## Schock

Было выражение : Кисло мине в борщ с мацой!   =   Меня это не трогает 


> .... и водки, сала и мацы!!! .....

----------


## Schock

> Замечательное одесское слово "доки". Кто помнит?


 Доки - это предки джинсов Очень узкие и укороченные Их надевали лежа, предварительно намочив Они высыхали на человеке и наиплотнейше облегали его , до самого немогу Я помогала своей соседке по коммуне втискиваться в них В то время были модны прямые волосы Их выпрямляли на гладильной доске утюгом

----------


## Schock

Не имеет смысла в тексте старой песни:
Построили а гицин паровоз . А как?
Построили а гицин паровоз . А как?
Миде болтик, миде винтик, 
Миде гайка, миде шпинтик 
Вот такой А гицин паровоз....
Слышали такую?



> Ну, так и я о чем же. 
> Это идиома на идиш, смысл которой: "Подумаешь, большое дело, тоже мне-новость!". 
> 
> " Ничего нового, паровоз"  Но я настаиваю на "а гиц ин", вместо странного "агицен",  что дословно переводится как "искра в паровозе" и употреблялось в значении "ехать на паровозе".

----------


## Schock

Это  подруга моей соседки- Татьяны Харлампиевны Циклопуло Известная личность Причем обе

----------


## Schock

Саламуром также мой папа называл маринад для шашлыков , чесночный соус к свиным ножкам  Короче соус , кот жидкий 



> Да, вот в теме "Домоводство" встретилось слово - саламур. Я его только в Одессе слышала. Извините, если неправильно написала - поправьте (написанным я его тоже видела всего раз

----------


## Milkaway

> В то время были модны прямые волосы Их выпрямляли на гладильной доске утюгом


 ............... и сушили в духовке - вместо фена.... очевидно затем в моду вошли короткие стрижки ...... и девушки иногда выглядели ,,как подстреляные,, .........................

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Саламуром также мой папа называл маринад для шашлыков , чесночный соус к свиным ножкам Короче соус , кот жидкий


 напомнило: быстро скушать - смаламурить.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ............... и сушили в духовке - вместо фена....


 а до того крутили бигуди на жигулёвское пиво.))

----------


## Moon Cat

> напомнило: быстро скушать - смаламурить.


 а выражение "схомячить" или захомячить - это как? быстро или много? или и то и другое одновременно?

----------


## феерический

> И сюда свой политический срач принесли. Тема таки умерла, русофилы ее угробили своими проблемами. Счастливо оставаться.


 Не-не! Я никакого политического подтекста не имел в виду. Просто поделился с друзьями печалью. Когда они говорят "'етер" вместо "эфир" и "эвро" вместо "евро" - фиг с ними, просто смешно. Но тут они покусились на святое для меня) Но мы и это переживём)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Палка - это о сырокопченой  Батон - о вареной колбаске  И говорят в Одессе : кружочек колбасы ( вареной), или  колечко колбаски (копченой)


 Однако, колечко колбаски больше, чем кружочек колбаски  :smileflag: 



> а выражение "схомячить" или захомячить - это как? быстро или много? или и то и другое одновременно?


 Наверное, и то и другое одновременно, то есть, набить за обе щеки  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> Не имеет смысла в тексте старой песни:
> Построили а гицин паровоз . А как?
> Построили а гицин паровоз . А как?
> Миде болтик, миде винтик, 
> Миде гайка, миде шпинтик 
> Вот такой А гицин паровоз....
> Слышали такую?


 Ах вот оно что.... Из детства помню, как мой отец мне говорил "мидеболтики" когда я что-то собирал из конструктора.

----------


## Panty

> а выражение "схомячить" или захомячить - это как? быстро или много? или и то и другое одновременно?


 Захомячить это "на бегу" покушать, а еще много и вкусно)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Ах вот оно что.... Из детства помню, как мой отец мне говорил "мидеболтики" когда я что-то собирал из конструктора.


  Опять возвращаемся к дискуссии о правильности произношения слова: мидебейцалы или мудебейцалы

----------


## Amon_RA

> Ах вот оно что.... Из детства помню, как мой отец мне говорил "мидеболтики" когда я что-то собирал из конструктора.


 Для того, чтобы изобразить поезд, нужно ритмично говорить : "Миды болтики - миды винтикэ - миды болтики - миды винтикэ". А потом паровозный гудок: "ГИ-И-ВО-О-ЛД!!!!"

----------


## Zhemchug

Ваши "миди" в купе с мидиями напомнили анекдот.
-- Наша Сарочка вышла замуж за Козака.
-- Это за сына аптекаря?
-- Нет.
-- А, что за меховщика Козака?
-- Да нет же!!! За кОзака миди чуб, миди шальварес, миди ...... твою мать!!!

----------


## Milkaway

> а до того крутили бигуди на жигулёвское пиво.))


 ........... и в летнюю жару, мужики обязательно реагировали на волнующий запах ........

----------


## Panty

> а до того крутили бигуди на жигулёвское пиво.))


 Зато какие локоны были блестящие и стойкие, даже лака Прэлэсть не требовалось)))

----------


## Schock

> Не понятно, почему у нас говорят "Тирасп*О*льская", а не "Тир*А*спольская"


 У нас еще говорят ГавАнная и ресторан ЛондОн а еще кулинарИя

----------


## Schock

Папа говорил  Оцем поцем геморой на больную голову
А чаще , разведя руками и с удивлением = фу ты ну ты ножки гнуты 



> кто мне скажет что такое " оцем поцем" ?))

----------


## Gebas

> Не понятно, почему у нас говорят "ТираспОльская", а не "ТирАспольская"


 Я всегда думал что от слова Польша , а оказалось Тирасполь...

----------


## Schock

Еще похожие выражения лясим-трясим и цацки-пецки ( Это тебе не цацки-пецки, это реальный гол)   Никто почему-то не вспомнил  такое: Если  не придешь через секунду, я тебе сделаю вырваные годы 


> Как по мне шикарное фиражение  такое конкретное ) и гланое,  как мне каежтся, кроме Одессы фиг где услышишь) Лично из детства помнб маман говорит именно "оцым-поцым"
> 
>  Я всегда это понимала  как "ЕЕЕлки палки!"

----------


## Schock

Именно пульки !  Вся куриная нога    Вот у женщин - это была верхняя часть бедра  Слышала как мужчинки шушукались : Посмотри какие у нее пульки! Мн пулЕчки, а не пулки какие-то 


> Да не пул*ь*ки, ребята - пулки, пулочки. Пульки - это про другое.

----------


## Schock

бублики из сдобного теста и мягкие на ощупь и укус , баранки же всегда твердые


> В сети "7-й Конитнент" в Москве постоянно покупаю бублики, очень вкусные, на ценнике именно так и написано - "бублики", никаких баранок! Так что бублики есть, во всяком случае, в Москве.

----------


## Schock

Я с тебя смеюся, я с вас смеюся , я с него или нее смеюся 
я с тебя уже рыдаю , что является синонимом смеяться

----------


## Schock

Моего маленького сына попросили что-нибудь спеть Он сказал: песня про мою бабу Жанну 
В Кейптаунском порту 
С пробоиной в борту 
Жанетта поправляла такелаж 
Он считал, что это она красилась у зеркала 


> У нас это звучало, как "дыр-дыра", хотя смысла от этого не прибавляется. Вообще этот детский "испорченный телефон". Помню у нас во дворе была очень популярна песня про крейсер "Варяг". Там есть строчка "Все вымпелы вьются и цепи гремят". С учетом ритма это звучало - "Всевым пелы вьются...". И только уже когда подрос, я узнал истинное значение таинственного словосочетания "всевым пелы".

----------


## Panty

У меня сейчас реально закружится голова...какая-то карусель пошла от одного и того же тут уже обсуждаемого. Или нам решили сделать машину времени?

----------


## Panty

> Еще похожие выражения лясим-трясим и цацки-пецки ( Это тебе не цацки-пецки, это реальный гол) Никто почему-то не вспомнил такое: Если не придешь через секунду, я тебе сделаю вырваные годы


 Кое кто почему-то не хочет пользоваться поиском и .... цитирует с комментами все подряд: вырванные годы тут уже были и не раз.

----------


## Schock

В универе была доцент Ковальчук по зарубежке 
Она тоже ставила паузы не по делу. Пример
И вот на поле боя у Гектора встал..... вопрос
Орест долго добивался Гермионы и Гермиона ему дала....  понять, что  ......


> В Черноморке на пляже в конце 80-х было фотограф который ходил и громко зазывал клиентов:
> "Товарищи отдыхающие, подходите фотографироваться. Погода сегодня жаркая - можно сниматься в купальниках, можно без... (длинная пауза) головных уборов."

----------


## Schock

Извините, ушла  Просто нашла такое место и по мере прочтения добавляла Больше не буду

----------


## Panty

> Извините, ушла Просто нашла такое место и по мере прочтения добавляла Больше не буду


 Та шо Вы сразу уходить? Сядьте и расскажите шото еще интересное, побеседуйте с нами, а то какой-то одинокий монолог получился :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Еще похожие выражения лясим-трясим и цацки-пецки ( Это тебе не цацки-пецки, это реальный гол)   Никто почему-то не вспомнил  такое: Если  не придешь через секунду, я тебе сделаю вырваные годы


  " Республика ШкиД" По немецки цацки-пецки, а по русски бутерброд

----------


## КАКАО

Не читала всю тему, но увидела сегодня арбузы и вспомнила( отрезать скибочку), еще покупать "фрукту" ну и тюлечка

----------


## Антрэ

соседка баба Валя порадовала: "..а он скнокал, шо у меня еще коньяк остался с именин.."

----------


## Schock

Котляревский кстати Измаил брал и в Одессе служил


> "Здоров, Еоле, пане-свату!
> Ой, як ся маєш, як живеш?"
> 
> Іван Котляревський "Енеїда"
> 
> Украинский тоже немало в одесский добавил!

----------


## arial0072

> И сюда свой политический срач принесли. Тема таки умерла, русофилы ее угробили своими проблемами. Счастливо оставаться.


 Как истинный ценитель одесских штучек, попрощался, но не ушёл.

----------


## arial0072

> Я всегда думал что от слова Польша , а оказалось Тирасполь...


 СегЕдская, оттуда же.

----------


## arial0072

> бублики из сдобного теста и мягкие на ощупь и укус , баранки же всегда твердые


 А как же Кислярский, владелец одесской бубличной "Московские баранки"?

----------


## Zhemchug

> СегЕдская, оттуда же.


  Ну как это можно сказать "СЕгедская", "ТирАспольская"? Это ж язык сломаешь!!!))) Мало того, на произнесение фразы "Старопортофранковская угол ТирАспольской" можно вообще конкурс объявлять с призами)))) То ли дело "Комсомольской/Тираспольской"? Это - самое оно.

----------


## Чебурген

> То ли дело "Комсомольской/Тираспольской"? Это - самое оно.


 Точно так же, как улица Яши Канатного- самое ОНО  :smileflag:  (Некоторые из приличия говорят Якова Михалыча Канатного  :smileflag: )

----------


## Zhemchug

Не так давно смотрела "Наши со Львом Новоженовым" о профессоре литературы Пенсильванского университета с улицы Свердлова. Так она сказала: "Не знаю, как сейчас, но при мне это была улица Свердлова и никак иначе"... Хотя могла бы знать историю своей улицы и ее старое-новое название)))) Да, а как сейчас называется Свердловка? Канатка?)))) Так это - совсем разные вэщи))). Говорят у нее даже филиал появился опять таки с подтекстом на улице *Разумовской.* Вот не могут, шоб без подколок.
А раньше там роддом был... Я там родилась... У мамы даже направление в роддом до сих пор сохранилось....

----------


## SergeS

В далёкие 80-е приходилось жить у дедушки и бабушки, почти на Тираспольской площади. Так вот, очень резало моё советское, молодое ухо их-Спиридоновская, Кузнечная, Полицейская и т.д.
И так же сейчас я издеваюсь над своими детьми с-Комсомольской, Чкалова, Воровского.(Даже не знаю какой смайл вставить :smileflag:  или ).

----------


## Чебурген

> В далёкие 80-е приходилось жить у дедушки и бабушки, почти на Тираспольской площади. Так вот, очень резало моё советское, молодое ухо их-Спиридоновская, Кузнечная, Полицейская и т.д.
> И так же сейчас я издеваюсь над своими детьми с-Комсомольской, Чкалова, Воровского.(Даже не знаю какой смайл вставить или ).


 Да, иногда ещё можно услышать фразы типа: Воровского угол Преображенской  :smileflag:  (Малая Арнаутская- это конечно, стильно, но долго произносить, так же, как и Советской Армии  :smileflag: )

----------


## SergeS

> Да, иногда ещё можно услышать фразы типа: Воровского угол Преображенской  (Малая Арнаутская- это конечно, стильно, но долго произносить, так же, как и Советской Армии )


  И это-нормально!)))

----------


## Panty

> Ну как это можно сказать "СЕгедская", "ТирАспольская"? Это ж язык сломаешь!!!))) Мало того, на произнесение фразы "Старопортофранковская угол ТирАспольской" можно вообще конкурс объявлять с призами)))) То ли дело "Комсомольской/Тираспольской"? Это - самое оно.


 Неее. Старопортофранковская угол Пантелеймоновской...вот это можно завернуться языком))) до сих пор иногда говорим КомсомольскаяЧижикова причем слитно))))

----------


## Panty

> Не так давно смотрела "Наши со Львом Новоженовым" о профессоре литературы Пенсильванского университета с улицы Свердлова. Так она сказала: "Не знаю, как сейчас, но при мне это была улица Свердлова и никак иначе"... Хотя могла бы знать историю своей улицы и ее старое-новое название)))) Да, а как сейчас называется Свердловка? Канатка?)))) Так это - совсем разные вэщи))). Говорят у нее даже филиал появился опять таки с подтекстом на улице *Разумовской.* Вот не могут, шоб без подколок.
> А раньше там роддом был... Я там родилась... У мамы даже направление в роддом до сих пор сохранилось....


 Даа. есть в 1-м Разумовском такой домик желтенький ОПНД, все мамы первоклашек его сейчас знають))))))) Я в том роддоме тоже родилась....

----------


## Panty

> Да, иногда ещё можно услышать фразы типа: Воровского угол Преображенской  (Малая Арнаутская- это конечно, стильно, но долго произносить, так же, как и Советской Армии )


 Когда спотыкач по Арнаутским случается, то уточняю которая Воровского к морю или которая Чкалова к Автовокзалу))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Даа. есть в 1-м Разумовском такой домик желтенький ОПНД, все мамы первоклашек его сейчас знають))))))) Я в том роддоме тоже родилась....


 Да, у меня дочка ходила недавно по этому поводу со своей малой и с племянником мужа. Говорю: 
-- А что будете делать, если не подпишут справку?))))
-- Мы их там вдвоем оставим на пару часов и нам любую справку подпишут, лишь бы мы их назад забрали))))
Напридумывали справок, блин. Делать им нечего...

----------


## Fantomka

> Да, иногда ещё можно услышать фразы типа: Воровского угол Преображенской  (Малая Арнаутская- это конечно, стильно, но долго произносить, так же, как и Советской Армии )


 Главное чтоб водитель маршрутки местный был, а то я ляпнула "Пушкинская/Ярославского" и дядя так завис что чуть Троицкую не проскочил)))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Да где их брать, местных-то? Не мы ж их набираем)))) Вот одно время на 175-м ездил дядя ну чистый аттракцион. Он очень громко музыку включал у себя. А если просили сделать потише, устраивало такую истерику, что лучше уж была б его музыка)))) Орал на всю маршрутку, что люди ему тупые попались, некультурные и далее много и непечатно... Видимо, за справкой на Рапзумовскую посылают только первоклассников?))))

----------


## fartkol

Побачив вчора в інтернеті рекламу «Буль з гаком. Мені Маргариту і Майстра». Я так розумію, що це якийсь рекламний продукт. ..Хтось знає-що саме?

----------


## Alexanderv

> Побачив вчора в інтернеті рекламу «Буль з гаком. Мені Маргариту і Майстра». Я так розумію, що це якийсь рекламний продукт. ..Хтось знає-що саме?


 Пить надо меньше...

----------


## Voland

> Побачив вчора в інтернеті рекламу «Буль з гаком. Мені Маргариту і Майстра». Я так розумію, що це якийсь рекламний продукт. ..Хтось знає-що саме?


 Скорее всего коктейль,после которого видишь Меня )))
Но какое это имеет отношение к "Одесским штучкам" ???

----------


## Zhemchug

> А как же Кислярский, владелец одесской бубличной "Московские баранки"?


 Моя бабушка пожизненно (за глаза) называла жену своего брата "Чай - Высоцкий". Когда-то были рекламные плакаты "Чай - Высоцкий. Сахар - Бродский". Девушку, на них изображенную, бабушка считала похожей на жену ее брата, некрасивой и недостойной его....

----------


## Чебурген

> Когда-то были рекламные плакаты "Чай - Высоцкий. Сахар - Бродский".


 Мундир английский, погон французский, табак японский, правитель Омский (с)   :smileflag: А чай, завариваемый женой бабушкиного брата, бабушка не называла "пышерс сиротки Песи"?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Не факт, что они особо чаевничали)))) Бабушка в основном принимала гостей у себя. И чай заваривала круче некуда....)))) 
По воспоминаниям отца, он регулярно вливал в бабушкин кипяточный борщ стакан холодной воды из-под крана. Они оба "не могли иначе"))))

----------


## Киров

> Не факт, что они особо чаевничали)))) Бабушка в основном принимала гостей у себя. И чай заваривала круче некуда....)))) 
> По воспоминаниям отца, он регулярно вливал в бабушкин кипяточный борщ стакан холодной воды из-под крана. Они оба "не могли иначе"))))


 Повезло человеку,в нашу порцию уже ничего бы не влезло,насыпала мама до краев и тоже кипяток не взирая на погоду...как вспоминает сестра-у нашей мамы тяжело было быть худенькой.И такой прессинг..."ешь,а то я сейчас тебе кастрюлю на голову одену...".

----------


## Zhemchug

Папа не любил конфликтов и делал все так, чтобы теща не видела. Может и сливал часть жидкости в мойку? Я по возрасту этого не помню. А когда мы стали жить отдельно от бабушки, в этом уже не было необходимости.

----------


## Panty

По моему кастрюлю на голову периодически обещали в детстве одеть каждому одесскому ребенку, и несмотря на эти обещания меня так и не удавалось откормить)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Ела я очень плохо, хотя по мне это никогда не было видно. Но таких угроз никогда не было... Приводили соседскую девочку, внучку дворнички, садили рядом. Давали такую же тарелку еды. Она уплетала все молниеносно и смотрела на мою бабушку голодными глазами. Ей давали еще тарелку. Улетала и эта. А я за то время успевала разве что пару ложек в себя впихнуть. Но девочке "пригодились" голодные глаза. Она выросла и пошла работать в прокуратуру))). Сначала мелким клерком, потом со стажем смогла окончить в ВУЗ и подняться))))

----------


## Milkaway

> По моему кастрюлю на голову периодически обещали в детстве одеть каждому одесскому ребенку, и несмотря на эти обещания меня так и не удавалось откормить)))


 В таких случаях у нас на даче на видном месте стояла 3-х литровая, не первой свежести, кастрюлька .... для сугубых же случаев в поле зрения выносилась огромная выварка ....

----------


## Zhemchug

Не родители - садисты, чесслово))))))

----------


## Panty

> В таких случаях у нас на даче на видном месте стояла 3-х литровая, не первой свежести, кастрюлька .... для сугубых же случаев в поле зрения выносилась огромная выварка ....


 Это уже точно садизм высшего пилотажа))))))))

----------


## Milkaway

> Это уже точно садизм высшего пилотажа))))))))


 Никакого садизма! - исключительно педагогический поиск! ........ это из разряда, когда на свадьбе, к примеру, на выбор - или поцеловать грязную сковородку или внести посильную мзду в фонд помощи новобрачным ............
педагогический эксперимент - в нашем конкретном случае - оказался на редкость удачным ......... никто не закатывал истерик и не пил валерианку в лошадиных дозах, никто ни за кем не бегал по даче с мокрым полотенцем (ремнем или сеткой-авоськой) с дикими воплями ,,Вот зараза!!!, ты нас всех скоро загонишь в гроб!!!!!,, или ,,шоб ты здох паразит !!!!! - от тебя одни убытки,, ....
Взрослые делали вид, что таки да смогут это сделать - если надо, мы делали вид, что как бы боимся .....

----------


## Zhemchug

Педагогика из серии: "Слава богу, обошлось..." Обе стороны в результате учатся дурить друг друга на высшем уровне. И грязная кастрюля - это так "не эстетично" (С), даже, если "Дешево, надежно и практично!!!" (С. "Бриллиантовая рука")

----------


## Milkaway

> Педагогика из серии: "Слава богу, обошлось..." Обе стороны в результате учатся дурить друг друга на высшем уровне. И грязная кастрюля - это так "не эстетично" (С), даже, если "Дешево, надежно и практично!!!" (С. "Бриллиантовая рука")


 Но эффективно!!!

----------


## Антрэ

кто писал про "одеску"? вчера СТБ вело репортаж из города "Мариюпіль",знаете такой?

----------


## Panty

> кто писал про "одеску"? вчера СТБ вело репортаж из города "Мариюпіль",знаете такой?


 Они там явно с головой не дружат))) Пожалуй этот канал можно отнести уже к разряду "Смехопанорама".

----------


## -летняя

> кто писал про "одеску"? вчера СТБ вело репортаж из города "Мариюпіль",знаете такой?


 ой! а у меня мысль родилась!!!
если мы  одеска и одесець,то киевляне- это кыйка и кыець. по-моему,верно. логично?! логично!!

это ж какой-то "умный" кыець придумал....жах!!!!
одесситы! може,вышлем ноту протеста?!

----------


## Panty

> ой! а у меня мысль родилась!!!
> если мы одеска и одесець,то киевляне- это кыйка и кыець. по-моему,верно. логично?! логично!!
> 
> это ж какой-то "умный" кыець придумал....жах!!!!
> одесситы! може,вышлем ноту протеста?!


 И шо нам с этой ноты потом будет? Неее, ну можно написать, но сейчас в Киеве итак взбудоражены языковым законопроектом, и мы тут с "прошением до панив", скажут ще нэ чыпляйтэся та нэ слухайтэ раз нэ подобаеться, цэ тэлэбачэння)))

Лучше мы будем говорить нормально без передергивания на кыець, т.к. дурной пример заразителен.

----------


## Panty

Вспомнился древний анекдот:
- Кум, ты чув як ти москали кажуть на "сало"?
- Ни. Як?
- Сааало.
- Тьфу...Повбывав бы.
Ну вот что-то типа с кыйцэм будет :smileflag: )))

----------


## arial0072

> Ела я очень плохо, хотя по мне это никогда не было видно. Но таких угроз никогда не было... Приводили соседскую девочку, внучку дворнички, садили рядом. Давали такую же тарелку еды. Она уплетала все молниеносно и смотрела на мою бабушку голодными глазами. Ей давали еще тарелку. Улетала и эта. А я за то время успевала разве что пару ложек в себя впихнуть. Но девочке "пригодились" голодные глаза. Она выросла и пошла работать в прокуратуру))). Сначала мелким клерком, потом со стажем смогла окончить в ВУЗ и подняться))))


 Представляю себе этого прокурорского работника с голодными глазами!

----------


## КАКАО

Было весело), пока не эмигрировали "основоположники" Одесского сленга и юмора. Ну как говорится, а шо я здесь забыл?

----------


## Чебурген

> Было весело), пока не эмигрировали "основоположники" Одесского сленга и юмора. Ну как говорится, а шо я здесь забыл?


 Кстати, некоторые (из "первой волны") всё же иногда думают, что они таки да что- то здесь забыли, и иногда "на экскурсию" в Одессу приезжают...
 Сорри, что без "шо" и прочих " понтов"( хотя часто "употребляю" (не стоточку под закуску, а "одессизмы" и ловлю себя на этом  :smileflag: ). Сказал то, что думал  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Представляю себе этого прокурорского работника с голодными глазами!


 А Вы знаете других?)))).
Только сегодня по телефону товарисч, представившийся работником дословно "бывшего ОБХСС", заявил, что у них словосочетание "многопрофильная компания" само по себе уже вызывает интерес. Услышал от меня пару слов за то, что "волка ноги кормят" и выключил "бабайку"....





> Кстати, некоторые (из "первой волны") всё же иногда думают, что они таки да что- то здесь забыли, и иногда "на экскурсию" в Одессу приезжают...
>  Сорри, что без "шо" и прочих " понтов"( хотя часто "употребляю" (не стоточку под закуску, а "одессизмы" и ловлю себя на этом ). Сказал то, что думал


 Леш, "первая волна" вроде бы была в революцию. Так что они приезжать сюда не могут даже чисто теоретически. Разве что в виде привидений))))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Леш, "первая волна" вроде бы была в революцию. Так что они приезжать сюда не могут даже чисто теоретически. Разве что в виде привидений))))))


 Ох, уж эти "волны", начиная с 17-го... Лишь бы Римма не обиделась....

----------


## SergeS

> Ох, уж эти "волны", начиная с 17-го... Лишь бы Римма не обиделась....


 Так и за Иду ты спокоен?

----------


## Чебурген

> Так и за Иду ты спокоен?


 Если речь идёт за покойную тётю Иду, мамину школьную подружку, то она никуда с Одессы не уезжала, даже в оккупацию. Прятались вместе с мамой по подвалам. Разве вы не знаете, какие подвалы в одесских двориках на Молдаванке? Те ещё подвалы...  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Если речь идёт за покойную тётю Иду, мамину школьную подружку, то она никуда с Одессы не уезжала, даже в оккупацию. Прятались вместе с мамой по подвалам. Разве вы не знаете, какие подвалы в одесских двориках на Молдаванке? Те ещё подвалы...


 Дааа, подвалы еще те, как и сарайчики в конце дворов, войдешь в одном доме, выйдешь в другом, или вообще можно за город уйти по катакомбам)

----------


## Zhemchug

Мне страшно нравился сарайчик в нашем дворе. Сделан он был из огромной бочки, поставленной на бок. Одно днище заменили на дощатую дверь  с большущим навесным замком и хранили в нем уголь или дрова. Он был похож на какой-то сказочный домик. И за ним так интересно было играть в прятки лет в 4-5. Никто найти не мог)))) Даже родители "с ног сбивались"...

----------


## Panty

А мне нравился подвальчик во дворе под нашей парадной, там что-то постоянно разукрашивали типа бюстов вождей, лошадок и т.п. и куча красок золотисто-серебрянных...вот меня там регулярно застукивали и я получала прогон, но все равно туда бегала, оттуда же была "волшебная" железная дверь в катакомбы.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А мне нравился подвальчик во дворе под нашей парадной, там что-то постоянно разукрашивали типа бюстов вождей, лошадок и т.п. и куча *красок золотисто-серебрянных...*вот меня там регулярно застукивали и я получала прогон, но все равно туда бегала, оттуда же была "волшебная" железная дверь в катакомбы.


 Вот куда уходило золото партии!!!))))) По слухам, в таких артелях под сенью бюстов вождей такие дела (гешефты) делали, что наследникам-кооператорам и нынешним предпринимателям даже не снилось!!!

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот куда уходило золото партии!!!))))) По слухам, в таких артелях под сенью бюстов вождей такие дела (гешефты) делали, что наследникам-кооператорам и нынешним предпринимателям даже не снилось!!!


 У жены в квартире дедушки с бабушкой в старом дворике на Софиевской, во дворе тоже на постаменте небольшой бюстик Ленина стоял (до В.И. кто- то другой, но об этом уже мало кто помнил  :smileflag: ). Стоял "до последнего", до середины 90-х, потом куда-то резко пропал. Тоже разные слухи ходили, в том числе и "вышеупомянутые"  :smileflag:  на уровне названия темы "Одесские штучки"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Вот куда уходило золото партии!!!))))) По слухам, в таких артелях под сенью бюстов вождей такие дела (гешефты) делали, что наследникам-кооператорам и нынешним предпринимателям даже не снилось!!!


 Нууу, я особо не вникала какие они там махинации проделывали, малая была еще, но все может быть)))

----------


## Чебурген

> какие они там махинации проделывали


  "Химины куры" или "еврейские мансы", да?...  :smileflag:  (прошу прощения, в "оригинале"- жидовские мансы). Первое- немного не понятное(не мне непонятное, а смысл выражения- непонятно, что это :smileflag: ), а второе- конкретное  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Химины куры" или "еврейские мансы", да?...  (прошу прощения, в "оригинале"- жидовские мансы). Первое- немного не понятное(не мне непонятное, а смысл выражения- непонятно, что это), а второе- конкретное


 Как раз вторая часть выражения искажена. В оригинале: "Химині кури, Мотрині яйця". В этом случае логика сохраняется.

----------


## Panty

> "Химины куры" или "еврейские мансы", да?...  (прошу прощения, в "оригинале"- жидовские мансы). Первое- немного не понятное(не мне непонятное, а смысл выражения- непонятно, что это), а второе- конкретное


 Еврейские мансы это одно и больше касается поведения в обыденной жизни, а всякие шушеры-мушеры под покровом темноты с махинациями это совершэнно другое)))

----------


## Noimage

> Было весело), пока не эмигрировали "основоположники" Одесского сленга и юмора. Ну как говорится, а шо я здесь забыл?


 Ну не все эмигрировали. У нас Валерий Павлович есть. Последнее время, если кто не знает, к ЖЖ приобщился.
http://profe-12.livejournal.com/

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Еврейские мансы это одно и больше касается поведения в обыденной жизни, а всякие шушеры-мушеры под покровом темноты с махинациями это совершэнно другое)))


 жидовские мансы, это и в африке жидовские мансы. и при чём тут темнота?!

----------


## Panty

> жидовские мансы, это и в африке жидовские мансы. и при чём тут темнота?!


 Шоб нихто не узнал.

----------


## Пушкин

> жидовские мансы, это и в африке жидовские мансы. и при чём тут темнота?!


  Ой перестаньте сказать, оно вам надо эти разговоры...

----------


## nerazborchivo

Пушкин, ваш обрез...я задел за живое? ))) но зачем какать в репу?

----------


## Гидрант

> жидовские мансы, это и в африке жидовские мансы. и при чём тут темнота?!


 


> Пушкин, ваш обрез...я задел за живое? ))) но зачем какать в репу?


 Мне одному показалось, что "амбрэ" у этих высказываний какой-то подозрительный, а юмор какой-то слабо наблюдаемый?  :smileflag:  А если кто-то считает, что такие "мансы" в таком стиле  кто-то позволял себе в "той еще Одессе", за которую мы тут вспоминаем (то есть ДО эпохи прихода быдла), так он таки (ИМХО), неправ.

----------


## Korolevich

"Я замерз в руки (в ноги, вголову)" - говорят одесситы. "Чужеземцы" удивляются и поправляют: "Так не говорят?! Правильно - У меня замерзли руки (ноги и т.д.)"

----------


## nerazborchivo

Гидрант, это старое выражение, которое на пару постов выше упомянул Чебурген, только шаркнув ножкой и расплывшись в политкорректности. с каких это пор в Одессе слово жид стало ругательным? это всего лишь пятая графа и не более. опять же, зависит от интонации. жидовская морда уже звучит оскорбительно. шо вам не так?

----------


## [email protected]

> Интернетовский сленг?


 В одесский язык "албанские" словечки просачиваются...

----------


## Чебурген

> В одесский язык "албанские" словечки просачиваются...


 Тогда уж, чтобы быть точным, "*о*лбанские", а то в многонациональной, многоязыковой (или многоязычной  :smileflag: ) Одессе не только албанского, но и арнаутского много чего (Большого и Малого  :smileflag: )

----------


## Пушкин

> Мне одному показалось, что "амбрэ" у этих высказываний какой-то подозрительный, а юмор какой-то слабо наблюдаемый?


  Вам не показалось, просто некоторые не чувствуют границу между шуткой и оскорблением... далее логическую цепочку как то не хочется строить...

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин, ваш обрез...я задел за живое? )))


 http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/society/2012/06/120626_germany_circumcision.shtml

_Был я в Кёльне, как то раз  - проездом, 
Очередь смотрю - одни евреи
Я пристроился,
Говорю - зачем стоим хАверим (друзья)
Все молчат - ну что за наказанЬе? 
Ой, зачем я стал тут?...
.
.
Сделали второе обрезанье..._

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Вам не показалось, просто некоторые не чувствуют границу между шуткой и оскорблением... далее логическую цепочку как то не хочется строить...


 может, просто у некоторых слишком болезненное отношение к своей национальности? православным тоже везде мерещится оскорбление их религиозных чувств. извини, если обидел. не имел такого в намерениях.

----------


## Чебурген

> православным тоже везде мерещится оскорбление их религиозных чувств.


 В этом плане мне всегда нравилась фраза не всегда мной любимого Вован Вованыча Маяковского: *да будь я хоть негром преклонных годов!*
Фраза очень отражает нашу одесскую толерантность (чтобы не сказать, "националистический"(и религиозный) пофигизм  :smileflag: )

----------


## nerazborchivo

будь мы за столом, педложил бы за это тост! )))
во мне бурлит винегрет из калмыков, евреев, поляков, армян и донских казаков. друзья шутят, что все они проявляются во мне по времени суток. а упомянутый пофигизм, видимо, есть форма их мирного сосуществования.)))

----------


## Schock

Ваша мама хотя бы не экпериментировала с "народными средствами" Меня же поили за полчаса до еды молоком с пивом !!! Как вспомню так вздрогну  Это был народный рецепт от тети Софы С Малого переулка, чтоб ей всю ночь икалось! 
А насчет "голодных глаз " это моя сестра Аллочка успешно применяла в виде полных слез глаз и дрожащей нижней губы При этом трагически всхлипывала Таким образом, сожрав свою шоколадку Аленка, она получала еще и кусок моей. 


> Ела я очень плохо, хотя по мне это никогда не было видно. Но таких угроз никогда не было... Приводили соседскую девочку, внучку дворнички, садили рядом. Давали такую же тарелку еды. Она уплетала все молниеносно и смотрела на мою бабушку голодными глазами. Ей давали еще тарелку. Улетала и эта. А я за то время успевала разве что пару ложек в себя впихнуть. Но девочке "пригодились" голодные глаза. Она выросла и пошла работать в прокуратуру))). Сначала мелким клерком, потом со стажем смогла окончить в ВУЗ и подняться))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Простите, а шо дает молоко с пивом? Я извиняюсь, чистит?))) Детский ершик какой-то)))))))

----------


## Voland

> Простите, а шо дает молоко с пивом? Я извиняюсь, чистит?))) Детский ершик какой-то)))))))


 Не знаю как молоко с пивом, а вот пиво со сметаной - довольно вкусно, никаких последствий не замечено, хотя ... от этого поправляются  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> будь мы за столом, педложил бы за это тост! )))
> во мне бурлит винегрет из калмыков, евреев, поляков, армян и донских казаков. друзья шутят, что все они проявляются во мне по времени суток. а упомянутый пофигизм, видимо, есть форма их мирного сосуществования.)))


 Ох, есть у меня один колоритный знакомый - еврейско-армянского происхождения - гремучая смесь!!! Сам про себя он иногда говорит, что ему очень не просто жить - еврейская полвинка периодически стремится обмишурить армянскую - и наоборот ... дело движется к шизофрении ...

----------


## nerazborchivo

как я его понимаю!!! ))) передайте, пусть радуется, что поляки отсутствуют..

----------


## M.S.L.

Ехал пару недель назад в  трамвае N 15
На переднем месте сидел дедушка,на против него сидела маленькая девочка лет 7-8,возле рядом  стояла бабушка девочки.И тут началось(как говорят-яке йхало-таке и здыбало)
-девочка,почему у тебя один глаз накрашен,другой нет?
тишина
-почему  накрасила один глаз ,а второй забыла,ты видела что у тебя разные глаза,накрась второй глаз?,в таком стиле минута
девочка смотрит в окно бабушка не выдержала:
-шо ты пристал,шо ты хочешь?
-у нее разные глаза,ты видела?
-отвернись не смотри ?
-а шо, ты такая красивая,что бы я отвернуться,шо ты меня заставляешь?(дед к бабушке)
ту началось возмущение остальных  пассажиров и словесная перепалка в стиле- казел , дура и т.д
Бабушка выходит с внучкой возле базарчика
дед говорит на прощание
-Рости и будь хорошей девочкой,но не будь больной как твоя бабушка
P.S.почему написал,потому что,было интэресно слушать на одесском акценте

----------


## Zhemchug

> как я его понимаю!!! ))) передайте, пусть радуется, что поляки отсутствуют..


 100% - не обошлось бы без еврейского погрома)))) Не говоря уже о тяге к "кровопитию"))))

----------


## Schock

Противно, но без последствий Хотя пользы никакой- самое выдающееся место на ногах были коленки
А соседского мальчика Мишу кормили так
-Мишь, кушь печеночки, кушь печеночки, иолд. Твой папахен за ту печеночку еще два года сидеть будет


> Простите, а шо дает молоко с пивом? Я извиняюсь, чистит?))) Детский ершик какой-то)))))))

----------


## Panty

В моей крови польская и украинская есть точно, нихто никого не поубивал, мирно соседстуют и не терпят национализма ни в каких проявлениях)))

----------


## Пушкин

Проводится расследование о пожаре в Оперном театре. 
Свидетель Рабинович: 
- Значит, закрыл я вчера свою лавку, прихожу домой, поднимаю Сарину юбку ... 
- Эти подробности следствие не интересуют. Говорите по существу. 
- Так и говорю. Поднимаю я Сарину юбку ... 
- Свидетель, короче!!! 
- Куда еще короче? Поднимаю я юбку, которой окно завешено, смотрю, а Оперный-то - горит!

----------


## Maklak

Сидят два кота: бакинский и одесский.
- Слушай, мяу, да-а-а-а?
- Таки мяу!

----------


## Пушкин

> Сидят два кота: бакинский и одесский.
> - Слушай, мяу, да-а-а-а?
> - Таки мяу!


 Сидят два кота: бакинский и одесский.
- Слушай, мяу, да-а-а-а?
- Таки *да* мяу!

----------


## Чебурген

> Сидят два кота: бакинский и одесский.
> - Слушай, мяу, да-а-а-а?
> - Таки *да* мяу!


 Сидят два кота: одесский и "приезжий".
 -Таки мяу (осторожно так).....
-Ты кого послал, кАзёл?!!

----------


## pmish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p90Lqcm118

----------


## pmish

))))

----------


## Schock

Бабушка была чистокровная немка, но носа старалась из дома не высовывать во время оккупации Никто никого не щадил ЕЕ с семьей в 6 детей из собственной квартиры выперли , т.к та приглянулась генералу Папа массу всего рассказывал и про румынскую школу, и как по детям , что жардели с деревьев сбивали из автомата стреляли Надо будет записать, пока помню для потомков


> Я-таки не радуюсь,а констатирую факт. И соотношение цен и зарплат как при них,во время  СССР могло только приснится. Ещё раз-я не агитирую за румын,но мелькнувшую в "Ликвидации" фразу "При румынах было лучше" не раз слышал от переживших оккупацию.

----------


## Киров

Да не "надо будет"а уже надо написать-это память народа и...интересно же.

----------


## Киров

Тогда у местных немцев и молдован были привилегии-надбавки к зарплате,в получении жилья,повышенная пенсия...А за "при румынах было лучше"...очень глупое замечание.Потомки римлян уничтожили примерно 70 000 одесситов,включая маленьких детей...мама и сейчас не может забыть,как ее подружек выводили со двора...люди по не знанию несут всякий модный бред...

----------


## Пушкин

> Тогда у местных немцев и молдован были привилегии-надбавки к зарплате,в получении жилья,повышенная пенсия...А за "при румынах было лучше"...очень глупое замечание.Потомки римлян уничтожили примерно 70 000 одесситов,включая маленьких детей...мама и сейчас не может забыть,как ее подружек выводили со двора...люди по не знанию несут всякий модный бред...


  Около 100 тысяч...

----------


## Куперович Сергей

Одесса - единственный город где с меня таки взяли деньги за багаж в трамвае.
Ещё забавно было как карманник спасал нас от якобы карманника и пытался залезть в карман - и это нам? Насмешил наши тапочки ))

----------


## Amon_RA

Я извиняюсь, а Ви один и тот же багаж по трамваям в разных городах возили? Или это просто так?

----------


## Вампум

что значит "ан масс" в переводе с иврита?
кто силен?

----------


## Amon_RA

А какое отношение это имеет к одесским штучкам?

----------


## Fantomka

> Тогда у местных немцев и молдован были привилегии-надбавки к зарплате,в получении жилья,повышенная пенсия...А за "при румынах было лучше"...очень глупое замечание.Потомки римлян уничтожили примерно 70 000 одесситов,включая маленьких детей...мама и сейчас не может забыть,как ее подружек выводили со двора...люди по не знанию несут всякий модный бред...


 "При румынах было лучше" говорят про жизнь города - работали больницы, школы, рынки и чисток было не так много - они все-таки пришли "на свою" территорию. А вот когда пришли немцы - вот тогда начались массовые ужасы и зверства

----------


## Amon_RA

> "При румынах было лучше" говорят про жизнь города - работали больницы, школы, рынки и чисток было не так много - они все-таки пришли "на свою" территорию. А вот когда пришли немцы - вот тогда начались массовые ужасы и зверства


 Ну, у тебя и память!

----------


## Fantomka

> Ну, у тебя и память!


 Хуже чем у тебя

----------


## gPoc12

OK

----------


## Киров

> "При румынах было лучше" говорят про жизнь города - работали больницы, школы, рынки и чисток было не так много - они все-таки пришли "на свою" территорию. А вот когда пришли немцы - вот тогда начались массовые ужасы и зверства


 И до войны работали школы и больницы и рынки...я не знаю при румынах было много чисток,или нет...может мало,а может и одна,но они вычистили,как минимум 70 000 наших друзей-одесситов...а немцы пришли к власти за 2 недели до освобождения,у них были другие проблемы...да была резня на Слободке, Усатово,Кр.балке,но это уже не идет ни в какое сравнение с "подвигами" румын.Такое мое мнение,а сформировалось оно на рассказах родителей о расстрелах,водворению одесситов в Гетто и пр.,чему они были свидетели... моя соседка носила в Гетто еду продавать,даже больше не еду,а кипяток и я  кое-что знаю,что творилось там внутри.

----------


## Fantomka

> И до войны работали школы и больницы и рынки...я не знаю при румынах было много чисток,или нет...может мало,а может и одна,но они вычистили,как минимум 70 000 наших друзей-одесситов...а немцы пришли к власти за 2 недели до освобождения,у них были другие проблемы...да была резня на Слободке, Усатово,Кр.балке,но это уже не идет ни в какое сравнение с "подвигами" румын.Такое мое мнение,а сформировалось оно на рассказах родителей о расстрелах,водворению одесситов в Гетто и пр.,чему они были свидетели... моя соседка носила в Гетто еду продавать,даже больше не еду,а кипяток и я  кое-что знаю,что творилось там внутри.


 никто не говорит что при румынах было супер, мои бабушки пережили весь ад начиная с революции и кончая перестройкой. и именно они говорили что если при румынах еще хоть как-то можно было жить, то при немцах и освободителях уже было хуже (в социальном плане). и самым большим праздником нашей семьи до сих пор является не 9 мая, а 10 апреля

----------


## Чебурген

> "При румынах было лучше" говорят про жизнь города - работали больницы, школы, рынки и чисток было не так много - они все-таки пришли "на свою" территорию. А вот когда пришли немцы - вот тогда начались массовые ужасы и зверства


 Мама и бабушка где-то то же говорили, и ещё пару человек, оккупацию пережившие. Не "лучше", а спокойнее и не так страшно по сравнению с немцами. Но всё равно, они- *оккупанты*, этого не надо забывать. И киношная фраза "дяди Йошты" выдернута из контекста, точнее, по сюжету фильма совсем в другом "контексте" была сказана ИМХО.



> И до войны работали школы и больницы и рынки...я не знаю при румынах было много чисток,или нет...может мало,а может и одна,но они вычистили,как минимум 70 000 наших друзей-одесситов...а немцы пришли к власти за 2 недели до освобождения,у них были другие проблемы...да была резня на Слободке, Усатово,Кр.балке,но это уже не идет ни в какое сравнение с "подвигами" румын.Такое мое мнение,а сформировалось оно на рассказах родителей о расстрелах,водворению одесситов в Гетто и пр.,чему они были свидетели... моя соседка носила в Гетто еду продавать,даже больше не еду,а кипяток и я  кое-что знаю,что творилось там внутри.


 Немцы зверствовали первое время после взятия Одессы, вот тогда и происходило массовое уничтожение населения. И перед освобождением тоже. Румынские солдаты в основном воровством занимались. Потом потом румынские "коммерсанты" понаехали, с семьями даже, пытались тут свой бизнес организовать, обустроиться. Зачем им было зверствовать? Только в особых случаях по указаниям командования небольшого немецкого гарнизона румынскому гарнизону.

*Но тема всё же о другом.*

 Кстати, тут в теме упоминалась поговорка про румынскую каруцу. Напомните плз, кто- нибудь  :smileflag: . Я эту поговорку давно очень слышал, как- то редко в семье упоминали, тут вот в теме напомнили, и опять подзабыл  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Удивляюсь я таким "одесситам",рядом соседей резали,как курей,а им все нормально...может ваши в сигуранце работали,а то и в гестапо...в облархиве личные дела агентов есть,можем и проверить...именно румыны здесь и вешали и жгли.

----------


## Киров

Да,погорячился,прошу прощения...ну а все таки ,чем ваши занимались в оккупацию?моя мама продавала на улицах газеты,а батя с немецкими тыловиками летной части делал бизнес,это по новому,а дома говорили шота типа "махен де шефт",или нам детям так слышалось,короче,они ему давали свитера,продукты,сигареты,набойки на сапоги(последние видно плохо шли-еще дома валяются),он продавал,деньги делили...потом вместе обмывали сделку в бадеге на Новом базаре.

----------


## Чебурген

> Да,погорячился,прошу прощения...ну а все таки ,чем ваши занимались в оккупацию?моя мама продавала на улицах газеты,а *батя с немецкими тыловиками летной части делал бизнес*,это по новому,а дома говорили шота типа "махен де шефт",или нам детям так слышалось,короче,они ему давали свитера,продукты,сигареты,набойки на сапоги(последние видно плохо шли-еще дома валяются),он продавал,деньги делили...потом вместе обмывали сделку в бадеге на Новом базаре.


 Сотрудничество в оккупантами?  :smileflag: 
 Мама с подружками еврейками в основном в подвалах пряталась, чтобы никому на глаза не попадаться (возраст знаете ли, такой, 16-18 лет). Бабушка, как и многие тогда, "реализатором" на Алексеевском базаре перебивалась, мелочёвку какую-то перепродавала. На работу устроиться не получалось. Помню рассказы об "оладушках" на отрубях пополам с опилками. Ещё была мамина бабушка, половину оккупации прикованная к постели, и мамин дядя, служивший в погранвойсках, и принимавший участие в обороне и освобождении Одессы. Отличная "анкета" для сигуранцы. Насчёт румынских зверств, я уже упоминал, под чьим руководством это было. Самим румынам это сто лет нафиг не надо было, национальный менталитет совсем другой. Кстати, обращали внимание, что в Одессе часто практиковалось "обзывательство" "румын", и очень редко "фашист". Причём, в определённом контексте, мягко говоря, не очень умных и не очень воспитанных людей так "дразнили". А вовсе не садистов или отморозков.
На этом простите, хочется данное отвлечение от темы закрыть  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Ща закроем...это было разложение Вермахта изнутри-приехали в Одессу молодые нацисты-фанатики,а уехали мародеры-растратчики...за это награждать надо.

----------


## Киров

И последнее вспомнилось...не задолго перед 10 апреля во время очередного бухача,немец достает пистолет и говорит отцу:"Купи,мы когда будем отступать будешь нам в спину стрелять"

----------


## Чебурген

> уехали мародеры-растратчики...за это награждать надо.


 Вот чего и хочу вспомнить ту поговорку за румынскую каруцу  :smileflag:  Может, у кого на слуху, а то треть темы лопатить тяжко.

----------


## Stepanova

Антонеску дал приказ: всем румынам - на Кавказ, 
а румыны ласэ, ласэ, ла каруца ши акасэ!

----------


## arial0072

> никто не говорит что при румынах было супер, мои бабушки пережили весь ад начиная с революции и кончая перестройкой. и именно они говорили что если при румынах еще хоть как-то можно было жить, то при немцах и освободителях уже было хуже (в социальном плане). и самым большим праздником нашей семьи до сих пор является не 9 мая, а 10 апреля


 Деточка, ви можете отмечать хоть 20 апреля, это ваше дело, только не несите здесь больше чушь!

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята, читаю и не могу молчать. "При румынах было лучше" - это же фраза просто для насмешки над соц. строем и сов. властью, а в действительности она реалиям того времени не отвечает. Кроме того что румыны с немцами, без немцев - все они фашисты, вырезали четверть жителей Одессы, тогда осталось около 400 тыс. так они ещё и обокрали и православные храмы и синагоги (орган Бродской только чего стоит). А последняя бомбежка Одессы с румынских аэродромов 5-6 августа 1944 года,  целились то в Оперный... 
Хочу вам сказать - Бросьте мине этих дурных разговоров иначе я с вами даже по одной стороне улицы ходить не буду.  

( Вот сейчас переписываюсь на одном сайте с одним молдаваном по имени Богдан Истру, так он такой бред пишет, очень жаль что не всех фашистов  перебили)

----------


## victor.odessa

> "При румынах было лучше"... - они все-таки пришли "на свою" территорию.


 Что то я Вас не понял. Кто добился выхода в Чёрное море, кто основал города и сёла в Северном Причерноморье? Неужто Румыния, которая появилась как государство на карте Европы во второй половине 19 века. Что за чушь Вы несёте?

----------


## Fantomka

> Деточка, ви можете отмечать хоть 20 апреля, это ваше дело, только не несите здесь больше чушь!


 Я Вам не деточка и что и где мне говорить - не Вам указывать! А вот правила Форума не поленитесь почитать, узнаете много интересного о правилах общения!




> Что то я Вас не понял. Кто добился выхода в Чёрное море, кто основал города и сёла в Северном Причерноморье? Неужто Румыния, которая появилась как государство на карте Европы во второй половине 19 века. Что за чушь Вы несёте?


 Открываем учебник истории и читаем что такое Транснистрия и как и когда в нее попала Одесса. Жду извинений

----------


## Пушкин

> "При румынах было лучше"... - они все-таки пришли "на свою" территорию.


 


> Открываем учебник истории и читаем что такое Транснистрия и как и когда в нее попала Одесса. Жду извинений


 Не несите чушь... 


> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...80%D0%B8%D1%8F Трансни́стрия (рум. Transnistria), или Заднестро́вье, — административно-территориальная единица, образованная румынскими властями на территории части оккупированных Винницкой, Одесской, Николаевской областей Украинской ССР и левобережной части Молдавской ССР, во время Второй мировой войны. Столица — Одесса. Губернатор — профессор Георге Алексяну. Образована 19 августа 1941 года; де-факто ликвидирована советскими войсками 20 марта 1944 года в ходе Днепровско-Карпатской стратегической наступательной операции.
> ранснистрия была образована в соответствии с немецко-румынским договором, подписанным в Бендерах 30 августа 1941 года. По этому договору территория между Южным Бугом и Днестром, включающая части Винницкой, Одесской, Николаевской областей Украины и левобережную часть Молдавии, переходила под юрисдикцию и управление Румынии.
> На основании этого договора правивший в Румынии в 1940—1944 гг. Ион Антонеску издал 19 августа 1941 года Декрет № 1 об установлении румынской администрации в Транснистрии[3] с резиденцией управления в городе Тирасполь (в середине октября 1941 года, после ухода Красной армии из Одессы, столица была перенесена туда). Губернатором был назначен профессор Георге Алексяну.
> Граница Транснистрии проходила на юге по побережью Чёрного моря между устьями рек Днестр и Южный Буг, на западе — по реке Днестр от устья до впадения в Днестр левого притока речки Лядова, на востоке — по реке Южный Буг от устья до впадения в Южный Буг правого притока речки Ров, на севере — по речкам Лядова и Ров до их истоков в Барском районе Винницкой области.
> *Преступления против человечности в Транснистрии*
>  В самой Одессе уже на следующий день после её занятия румынами, 17 октября, были расстреляны около 3-4 тысяч мужчин, главным образом евреев. 22 октября была взорвана румынская комендатура, погибли 66 солдат и офицеров, среди них 1 генерал. На следующее утро были расстреляны и повешены заложники — около 5 тысяч мирных граждан, тогда же в артиллерийских складах за городом были расстреляны пленные красноармейцы, коммунисты, комсомольцы и советские руководители, в том числе около 19 тысяч евреев, а их тела сожжены, а ещё 5 тысяч евреев — согнаны в тюрьму и 24 октября уведены на заставу Дальник, где помещены в бараки и сожжены. Немецкое гестапо уничтожило ещё 1 тысячу евреев, а 15 ноября при последнем расстреле в Одессе было убито ещё 1 тысяча евреев. Итого, менее чем за месяц было уничтожено около 35 тысяч евреев.
> С 21 декабря 1941 г. по 15 февраля 1942 г. было расстреляно 44 000 евреев, согнанных из Одессы и Одесской области в село Богдановка Березовского района.
> Осенью 1941 г. и зимой 1941—1942 годов в Транснистрию было депортировано около 150 тысяч евреев из румынских Губернаторств Бессарабии и Северной Буковины, почти все из которых погибли.
> Всего в Транснистрии погибло 200 тысяч советских и румынских евреев.[5]
> *В отношении славянского населения румынские власти установили жестокий режим, где основным наказанием была смертная казнь.*

----------


## Fantomka

> Не несите чушь...


 блин, ну так правильно! им достался огромный кусок территории которую им надо было присоединить к себе! они пришли как к себе домой, на новообразовавшиеся земли, что непонятно? иначе зачем им было восстанавливать заводы и пытаться налаживать тут жизнь??? Вы сами только что процитировали  "административно-территориальная единица, образованная румынскими властями на территории части оккупированных Винницкой, Одесской, Николаевской областей Украинской ССР и левобережной части Молдавской ССР, во время Второй мировой войны. Столица — Одесса"

----------


## Гидрант

Вот здесь тоже есть кое-что интересное за румын, Транснистрию, Антонеску и "хорошо жилось" . Но поскольку тема все же зовется "Что мы ГОВОРИМ...", а не "Политика" или "История", то надо бы плавно вернуться к сабжу, оставив мнения некоторых на их же некоторой совести.  

А для плавного перехода от "румын" к "говорим" задам вопрос: ни у кого под рукой нет текста известного письма одесситов к Антонеску (в стиле ответа запорожцев султану)? Когда-то читал, где-то в старых советских книгах приводились отрывки (с изъятием нецензурных слов... а их было немало)))), но сейчас  рыться ни в шкафах, ни в Интернете (в котором что-то не гуглится) времени нет. Если кто-то владеет - поделитесь на ОФ этим образцом того, что "говорили" в августе 1941 г. защитники Одессы... политруки, конечно,  тоже принимали в этой пропагандистской литературе какое-то участие, но творчество в основном было народное.

----------


## Чебурген

> А для плавного перехода от "румын" к "говорим" задам вопрос: ни у кого под рукой нет текста известного письма одесситов к Антонеску (в стиле ответа запорожцев султану)? Когда-то читал, где-то в старых советских книгах приводились отрывки (с изъятием нецензурных слов... а их было немало)))), но сейчас  рыться ни в шкафах, ни в Интернете (в котором что-то не гуглится) времени нет. Если кто-то владеет - поделитесь на ОФ этим образцом того, что "говорили" в августе 1941 г. защитники Одессы... политруки, конечно,  тоже принимали в этой пропагандистской литературе какое-то участие, но творчество в основном было народное.


 Был такой фильм "Подвиг Одессы". Не ручаюсь за дословность (всё же худ. фильм, а не документ), но там этот текст (буквально пара фраз) упоминался. Сам бы с удовольствием весь текст почитал.



1:37:20. В этом месте упоминается.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Открываем учебник истории и читаем что такое Транснистрия и как и когда в нее попала Одесса. Жду извинений


 Мы с Вами по этим вопросам никогда не придём к общему знаменателю. Румыны вторглись на нашу территорию (как бы они её не называли). На своей территории были защитники города и эта территория называлась, называется и будет называться - Одесса. По поводу: "при румынах жилось лучше", Вам уже ответили.
Теперь, что касается извинений. Это Вы должны извиниться перед теми, кто уходя из Одессы, оставлял здесь своих матерей, жён, невест, сестёр, детей, а вернувшись, увидел как при оккупантах (не будем отделять немцев от румын) жилось хорошо.

----------


## Schock

Это французский = в большинстве своем ( читаем Стругацких- любимое выражение Выбегалло)


> что значит "ан масс" в переводе с иврита?
> кто силен?

----------


## Schock

Пацаны при румынах зарабатывали, продавая папиросы,  переделав слова известной песни Как вспоминал мой папа :
Мой отец в морях далеких жизню потерял, 
Мамку мою боженька давно к себе забрал
А сестра моя меньшая вся голодная такая 
Я отцом и матерью ей стал 
Молю, купите папиросы , 
подходи солдаты и матросы и т.д.
Когда Красная Армия пришла, то слова немного изменили 
Мой отец в бою кровавом жизнь свою отдал
А румын жестокий мою мамку расстрелял
А сестра моя в неволе, сам я ранен в чистом поле
Там я свою руку( ногу) потерял 
Румын же действительно в Одессе распаскудили напрочь Тетка вспоминала, как ее послали на базар за зеленью и она видела, как схватили человека с листовками В последний момент тот бросил их в воздух: 
-Читайте правду, люди 
Румынские солдаты собрали все и унесли На следующий день тетку опять послали на базар Румын, дежуривший там постоянно и знавший многих в лицо, остановил ее Та ему*
Чего надо ?
Он же показал ей краешек вчерашней листовки из кармана , подмигнул и говорит 
- 30 копеек?



> А какое отношение это имеет к одесским штучкам?

----------


## Пушкин

> Пацаны при румынах зарабатывали, продавая папиросы,  переделав слова известной песни Как вспоминал мой папа :
> Мой отец в морях далеких жизню потерял, 
> Мамку мою боженька давно к себе забрал
> А сестра моя меньшая вся голодная такая 
> Я отцом и матерью ей стал 
> Молю, купите папиросы , 
> подходи солдаты и матросы и т.д.
> Когда Красная Армия пришла, то слова немного изменили 
> Мой отец в бою кровавом жизнь свою отдал
> ...


  Думаю, за слова еврейской песни времён НЭПа - при румынах сразу светил расстрел... http://www.nomorelyrics.net/ru/song/20407.html

----------


## Zhemchug

Думаю, что фразу "при румынах было лучше" говорили в двух случаях: по сравнению с немцами (для некоторых категорий населения) и по сравнению с восстановлением советской власти (опять же для некоторых категорий населения). Лучше - хуже - вообще понятия очень субъективные. Моей бабушке, например, соседи рассказывали (думаю, достаточно много было таких рассказов), как по соседству с нашим домом немецкий солдат (офицер?) пару лет во время оккупации прятал еврейскую девушку, в которую влюбился, пока кто-то из "родных советских людей" исключительно по доброте душевной на них не капнул в соответствующую комендатуру с последующим расстрелом обоих провинившихся.

----------


## Amon_RA



----------


## КАКАО

Помню в детстве бабушка говорила, что при румынах не плохо было"ну так себе", с ул Ленина ходили девченки пешком за водой на Французкий Бульвар и шутили по дороге) всякие "пошлые" стишки говорили, помню их до сих пор ))

----------


## Koska

> Помню в детстве бабушка говорила, что при румынах не плохо было"ну так себе", с ул Ленина ходили девченки пешком за водой на Французкий Бульвар и шутили по дороге) всякие "пошлые" стишки говорили, помню их до сих пор ))


 Человек так устроен, что может защищаться отрицанием происходящего, чтобы не пострадала психика.

----------


## Гидрант

В ту же тему (точнее в тот же оффтоп... но, видимо, нужный, т.к. многих, вижу, зацепило)

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Твардовский "Дом у дороги"*Вам не случалось быть при том, 
Когда в ваш дом родной 
Входил, гремя своим ружьём, 
Солдат земли иной? 

Не бил, не мучил и не жёг, - 
Далёко до беды. 
Вступил он только на порог 
И попросил воды. 

И, наклонившись над ковшом, 
С дороги весь в пыли, 
Попил, утёрся и ушёл 
Солдат чужой земли. 

Не бил, не мучил и не жёг, - 
Всему свой срок и ряд. 
Но он входил, уже он мог 
Войти, чужой солдат. 

Чужой солдат вошёл в ваш дом, 
Где свой не мог войти. 
Вам не случилось быть при том? 
И бог не приведи!  и т.д. глава достаточно длинная, желающие могут дочесть до конца (http://er3ed.qrz.ru/tvardovsky-dom.htm)

----------


## Zhemchug

Хочу описать (вполне в тему) события сегодняшней ночи. Итак, время где-то 2,30. Тихая, узкая, зеленая улица на Черемушках, без общественного транспорта. Жарко, все окна настежь. Проснулись от истерического крика: " Мама, он меня избил!!!" Далее прошу прощения за однократное употребление слова, которое в этой истории склонялось не единожды. Голос мужика, видимо по телефону, *на весь дом*: "Лилия Алексеевна, я б ее в жизни пальцем не тронул!!! Но она ж меня прямо за столом, при людях назвала пи@@@@@ом...." И далее несколько фраз на тему *ну как же ж так можно ж* с обязательным употреблением "Лилия Алексеевна" и "пи......" 
Через минут 10-15, когда, по крайней мере, полдома уже не спало, открывается еще одно окно и старческий скрипучий женский голос произносит: "Ну *ч*то? Уже таки визивать милицию? Ви посмотрите на него с этим словом!!! Твоя жена таки права!!!"
Больше мужика слышно не было.... 
Я люблю свой город и тех, кто в нем остался, несмотря ни на что!!!!

----------


## arial0072

> блин, ну так правильно! им достался огромный кусок территории которую им надо было присоединить к себе! они пришли как к себе домой, на новообразовавшиеся земли, что непонятно? иначе зачем им было восстанавливать заводы и пытаться налаживать тут жизнь??? Вы сами только что процитировали  "административно-территориальная единица, образованная румынскими властями на территории части оккупированных Винницкой, Одесской, Николаевской областей Украинской ССР и левобережной части Молдавской ССР, во время Второй мировой войны. Столица — Одесса"


 (сочувственно)Мда, этого уже не исправить.

----------


## Виктор Р

> (сочувственно)Мда, этого уже не исправить.


 Одесской и Николаевской-"Транснистрии" это Одесса. А Винницкой(не помню как румины называли)-Черновцы.

----------


## TMar

Обратила внимание, что практически перестало употребляться выражение "иду на пляж", все идут "на море".
В моем детстве так говорили только приезжие (по мнению взрослых).
Наверное, это у меня уже возрастное брюзжание.

----------


## Zhemchug

А еще говорили: "У меня (у тебя) вид сегодня - на море и обратно". Это тогда, когда имели в виду, что человек плохо выглядит, нездоров или одет нелепо.

----------


## TMar

Да, это Вы удачно) вспомнили.
И еще   так говорили о блюдах и продуктах (удачно/неудачно) : битки сегодня неудачные или очень удачные помидоры.

----------


## Panty

> Да, это Вы удачно) вспомнили.
> И еще говорили так говорили о блюдах и продуктах (удачно/неудачно) : битки сегодня неудачные или очень удачные помидоры.


 Так говорят и до сих пор.

----------


## Чебурген

> Да, это Вы удачно) вспомнили.
> И еще говорили так говорили о блюдах и продуктах (удачно/неудачно) : битки сегодня неудачные или очень удачные помидоры.


 Когда возвращаешься с моря (с пляжа :smileflag: ) и встречаешь знакомых, спросивших: ты откуда,- первый вопрос в 1000% случаев какой?
Правильно!
 -Как водичка? (с)
Это уровня американского "автоматического": как дела (хау ду ю ду)?
Ну и ответ (у нас  :smileflag: ) соответствующий и на "как водичка" и на более "продвинутое": как дела  :smileflag: 
Лично у меня одинаков: не дождётесь!

----------


## МІА

У меня ответ на "Как водичка?" - "Ничего"  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

- Водичка как....если сильно теплая, то ответ все знают рифму)))

----------


## Amon_RA

> Ну и ответ (у нас ) соответствующий и на "как водичка" .......... : не дождётесь!


 Хотелось бы узнать - чего?

----------


## Milkaway

> Хотелось бы узнать - чего?


 .... в таких случаях обычно отвечают: ,, ну Ви ж умный человек - понимайте как хотите!,, ....

----------


## Milkaway

..... чтобы не расстраивать собеседника длительным ,,ожиданием,,  - лучше ответить уклончиво ,,семь-восемь,,... пусть помучается ....

----------


## Alexanderv

> У меня ответ на "Как водичка?" - "Ничего"


 А у меня ответ на "Как водичка?"- "Мокрая"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Хотелось бы узнать - чего?


 Если в Одессе на ваш вопрос ответят "не дождётесь", а вы переспросите: чего, - то о вас могут неправильно подумать, уже забыв о самом вопросе  :smileflag: 



> А у меня ответ на "Как водичка?"- "Мокрая"


 Вот это конкретнее, по- одесски   :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

На вопрос "как водичка?" ответить "не дождетесь" ... Не хочу никого обидеть... Закос под одесский юмор

----------


## МІА

"Не дождетесь"""- это ответ на вопрос про здоровье.

----------


## Schock

Вроде не стреляли Пацаны работали под кем-то, когда хотели заработать Тот Кто-то выдавал товар, получал навар и следил, чтобы на "посту"  не обижали Все как сейчас Румыны о-о-чень любили денежку, а ведь они с этой торговли получали процент 


> Думаю, за слова еврейской песни времён НЭПа - при румынах сразу светил расстрел... http://www.nomorelyrics.net/ru/song/20407.html

----------


## Пушкин

> ..... чтобы не расстраивать собеседника длительным ,,ожиданием,,  - лучше ответить уклончиво ,,семь-восемь,,... пусть помучается ....


  Или просто ответить - ИЛИ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Вроде не стреляли Пацаны работали под кем-то, когда хотели заработать Тот Кто-то выдавал товар, получал навар и следил, чтобы на "посту"  не обижали Все как сейчас Румыны о-о-чень любили денежку, а ведь они с этой торговли получали процент


  Это бред... Слова из еврейской песни на идиш, а евреев румыны убивали...

----------


## Пушкин

> На вопрос "как водичка?" ответить "не дождетесь" ... Не хочу никого обидеть... Закос под одесский юмор


  Ну если вы считаете что это закос на юмор - это ваше право, но это совсем не юмор - это жизнь и фраза произносится без капли юмора...)))

----------


## Пушкин

> "Не дождетесь"""- это ответ на вопрос про здоровье.


 Это вообще ответ...

----------


## Schock

Я до сих пор так делаю комплимент родителям учеников  
Типичное начало разговора о проблемах в учебе *:
- Вы знаете Вам очень повезло с сыном На редкость удачный ребенок, но , а дальше следует рассказ про все , что этот с позволения сказать хорошо больной на всю голову мальчик отчебучил 


> Да, это Вы удачно) вспомнили.
> И еще   так говорили о блюдах и продуктах (удачно/неудачно) : битки сегодня неудачные или очень удачные помидоры.

----------


## Schock

Может и бред  Но мне кажется, что многие песни, имеющие авторов или принадлежность к какой-либо культуре давно воспринимаются как народные и входят в обший культурный фонд Именно так воспринимается как эта так и другие песни типа 
- Позабыт , позаброшен


> Это бред... Слова из еврейской песни на идиш, а евреев румыны убивали...

----------


## Пушкин

> Может и бред  Но мне кажется, что многие песни, имеющие авторов или принадлежность к какой-либо культуре давно воспринимаются как народные и входят в обший культурный фонд Именно так воспринимается как эта так и другие песни типа 
> - Позабыт , позаброшен


 В этом я с вами согласен про сейчас, но речь то идёт о времени войны и румынской оккупации...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это бред... Слова из еврейской песни на идиш, а *евреев румыны убивали..*.


 В этой или аналогичной теме писала, что был у нас во дворе на Лазарева многолетний конфликт двух братьев: фронтовика и узника гетто. Скандалы с беготней по двору, проклятиями, истериками... И так много раз, через много лет после войны и по каждому "удобному" случаю, с участием большинства жильцов двора в качестве зрителей и "мемуаристов". В том смысле, что каждый такой спектакль запоминался и многократно пересказывался друг другу. Тем более, что основных фигурантов помнило и знало не одно поколение. Один брат обвинял второго в гибели их родителей. Так вот второму удалось  бежать и спастись из гетто вместе с женой и двумя детьми именно благодаря тому, что при румынах до прихода немцев возможны были случаи подкупа и "откупления". Хотя сейчас в это трудно поверить. С немцами такое не проходило.

----------


## Пушкин

> В этой или аналогичной теме писала, что был у нас во дворе на Лазарева многолетний конфликт двух братьев: фронтовика и узника гетто. Скандалы с беготней по двору, проклятиями, истериками... И так много раз, через много лет после войны и по каждому "удобному" случаю, с участием большинства жильцов двора в качестве зрителей и "мемуаристов". В том смысле, что каждый такой спектакль запоминался и многократно пересказывался друг другу. Тем более, что основных фигурантов помнило и знало не одно поколение. Один брат обвинял второго в гибели их родителей. Так вот второму удалось  бежать и спастись из гетто вместе с женой и двумя детьми именно благодаря тому, что при румынах до прихода немцев возможны были случаи подкупа и "откупления". Хотя сейчас в это трудно поверить. С немцами такое не проходило.


  И с немцами проходило, помните баронов Родшильдов, но разве дело в этом? Я то писал о другом - ни какой единичный случай не обелит румын после уничтожения 200000 евреев в Одесской области...

----------


## Zhemchug

Не пыталась обелить или очернить румын. К тому же это невозможно в отношении целого народа. Тем более в то время, когда россиянина не пускают в Германию (только вдуматься!!!) за татуировку со свастикой... Сейчас вообще многие считают, что у нас слишком драматизируют и осовременивают проблему на фоне отсутствия каких бы то ни было достижений в настоящем.
Перефразируя Маяковского, кому-то очень выгодно "чистить себя", если уже не под Лениным, то на фоне Победы и тем, с ней связанных. Извините, если слишком углубилась в политику. Больше не буду...

----------


## Пушкин

> Не пыталась обелить или очернить румын. К тому же это невозможно в отношении целого народа. Тем более в то время, когда россиянина не пускают в Германию (только вдуматься!!!) за татуировку со свастикой... Сейчас вообще многие считают, что у нас слишком драматизируют и осовременивают проблему на фоне отсутствия каких бы то ни было достижений в настоящем.
> Перефразируя Маяковского, кому-то очень выгодно "чистить себя", если уже не под Лениным, то на фоне Победы и тем, с ней связанных. Извините, если слишком углубилась в политику. Больше не буду...


  да уж, слишком  пафасно углубились))))

----------


## arial0072

Вернёмся к нашим баранам, в смысле особенностям одесской речи. Наверное уже не раз говорилось, что этот неповторимый лексикон заимствовал огромное множество слов и понятий из разных культур, но чаще других мы вспоминаем наши "еврейские мансы". И в этой связи мне вспоминается подруга моей юности, с неудобоваримой фамилией Мандель, которая глядя на свою, очень одарённую телом соседку, говорила: _Эта гезинтерша ещё всех нас завернёт в тахрихм._)))
Гезинтер(идиш) - Здоровяк, Тахрихм(идиш) - Погребальный саван.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вернёмся к нашим баранам, в смысле особенностям одесской речи. Наверное уже не раз говорилось, что этот неповторимый лексикон заимствовал огромное множество слов и понятий из разных культур, но чаще других мы вспоминаем наши "еврейские мансы". И в этой связи мне вспоминается подруга моей юности, с неудобоваримой фамилией Мандель, которая глядя на свою, очень одарённую телом соседку, говорила: _Эта гезинтерша ещё всех нас завернёт в тахрихм._)))
> Гезинтер(идишь) - Здоровяк, Тахрихм(идишь) - Погребальный саван.


  Анекдот вспомнился как девушка из села приезжает в город на приём к гинекологу, после осмотра выходит в коридор, читает заключение и возвращается назад к доктору - "Дохтор що вi менi написали? Написали бы "маленька", або "середня", а ви - "здорова"...

----------


## Milkaway

> Анекдот вспомнился как девушка из села приезжает в город ...


 Когда-то давно соседкой по даче, которая жила там круглый год, была очень колоритная бабеле Сура - бывшая балерина. Её сын, живший со своей семьёй в городе, по её же просьбе ,,устраивал,, к ней в помощь по хозяйству девушек из деревни, которых баба Сура пыталась ,,окультурить,, и время от времени ,,пристраивала,, замуж ..... случались и досадные промахи - тогда бывшая балерина ,, в растрёпанных чуствах,, приходила на общую веранду и приняв картинную позу изрекала : ,, можно вывезти девушку из села, но село из девушки вывести невозможно!!!,,......

----------


## Чебурген

> Анекдот вспомнился как девушка из села приезжает в город на приём к гинекологу, после осмотра выходит в коридор, читает заключение и возвращается назад к доктору - "Дохтор що вi менi написали? Написали бы "маленька", або "середня", а ви - "здорова"...


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп*В купе едут грузин и набожная девушка-селянка. Грузин выкладывает на столик жареного цыплёнка, хачапури, бутылку домашнего вина и без всяких задних мыслей предлагает девушке разделить трапезу.
-Я не можу. В мене великий пiст.
-Вах! Балшой он у тэбя или малэнький, какая разница? Кушать всё равно надо, угощайся!


> можно вывезти девушку из села, но село из девушки вывести невозможно!!!


 Спасибо, возьму фразу на заметку  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Мы мелкой своей так всегда говорим за плохие манеры))))))

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...,, можно вывезти девушку из села, но село из девушки вывести невозможно!!!,,......


 это из разряда нынешнего репертуара: 
- девушка, вы одесситка? 
- да. 
- а что вы делаете на выходных? 
- еду домой в Сарату.

----------


## Пушкин

> ,, можно вывезти девушку из села, но село из девушки вывести невозможно!!!,,......


  Есть у Губермана, как альтернатива:



> Много сочной заграничной русской прессы
> я читаю, наслаждаясь и дурея;
> можно выставить еврея из Одессы,
> но не вытравишь Одессу из еврея.

----------


## Milkaway

- доця, когда ты, наконец ,бросишь курить ???.....
 - ну, когда забеременею .......
 - ну, тогда лучше кури .........

----------


## Олива

Опять вспомнилось из детства: - Я терпела-терпела, терпела-терпела, но вчера на меня  такие нервы напали !!!

----------


## Олива

Оттуда же: бабушка во дворе отчитывала внучку
 - Ты посмотри, Раечка уже и уроки сделала, и в магазин сходила, и мусор вынесла... а тебе всё вербы цветут!!!!!

----------


## Milkaway

> Опять вспомнилось из детства: - Я терпела-терпела, терпела-терпела, но вчера на меня  такие нервы напали !!!


 .... и как на зло - нет сил отбиться....

----------


## Олива

Одесский анекдот
В квартире Рабиновича обыск. Нашли самогон*ный аппарат. Участковый:

- Та-ак! Будем вас судить за самогоноварение.

- Но ведь я не гнал самогон!

- Ну и что, аппарат же есть.

- Тогда судите и за изнасилование.

- А вы что, кого-то изнасиловали?

- Нет, но аппарат же есть!

----------


## Олива

- Жора, не бежите так быстро, а то, не дай Бог, догоните свой инфаркт!

----------


## Олива

И еще анекдот
- Добрый день! И здесь на Ойстраха учат?

Да, но у вашего Додика нет слуха...

Ви - больной! Он же ж не слушать будет...

----------


## Олива

Ещё- в детстве очень веселило -  разуй глаза!  :smileflag:  Или - возьми глаза в руки!

----------


## Олива

Анекдот
Поспорили два еврея, где евреи богаче:

- У нас в Киеве еврей гуляет по Крещатику, стало холодно - идет и покупает себе шубу, жарко - ски*дывает ее на тротуар!..

- Не лечите меня, это называется богатство?! В Одессе, если еврею захотелось пить, он снимает с мизинца бриллиант чистой воды, воду выпивает, а бриллиант выкидывает.

----------


## nerazborchivo

сегодня шёл за двумя дамами и одна другой хвасталась, какую шикарную _бобочку_ купила своему малому. песня! )) сто лет не слышал этого слова.

----------


## Олива

Аналогично)) Кстати, почему она бобочка - не могу выяснить и по сей день))

----------


## Олива

Кстати, вот тоже хорошее одесское слово - дордочки. Когда-то соседка  покупала на Привозе вымя и говорила: -  Вот, купила дордочки, вечером сварю... я думала, что дордочки - это и есть вымя, а, оказывается, так называлась всякая плохая еда....

----------


## Олива

Я ещё мне очень нравится выражение "Для полного счастья мне только не хватало" (далее варианты - гостей, женитьбы сына, отключения света и т.д.)  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> И еще анекдот
> - Добрый день! И здесь на Ойстраха учат?


 ............Все кричат Ойстрах, Ойстрах .... а я кричу Ой-ужас!!! ..............

----------


## Олива

:smileflag:  тоже хорошо))

----------


## Олива

А ещё пару выражений :
- тюльку гнать
- гнать волну
- гнать пену
- травить баланду
Всё это означает - рассказывать сказки, забивать баки ...что в свою очередь тоже означает..., но это уже и так все без меня знают

----------


## Пушкин

> Я ещё мне очень нравится выражение "Для полного счастья мне только не хватало" (далее варианты - гостей, женитьбы сына, отключения света и т.д.)


 И одесское выражение " Моим врагам такие..." и далее все ваши варианты... :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

Ну и  всем известное (может, уже упоминалось здесь) - Шоб я видел тебя на одной ноге, а ты меня одним глазом!  :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

"Ой, мама, роди меня обратно!" - это, типа, жить не хочется  :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

Я уже не говорю про имена Шая и Лея, которые в одесском языке стали нарицательными - непутевый, ленивый, простофиля  :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

А "фуфло толкать или фуфло двигать"? Может, это не именно одесские выражения, но смысл в Одессе знают все  :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

И, скажите мне, "горобцам дули давать" - это тоже наше?

----------


## Voland

> И, скажите мне, "горобцам дули давать" - это тоже наше?


 Наше, было бы - маланцам  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Ну и  всем известное (может, уже упоминалось здесь) - Шоб я видел тебя на одной ноге, а ты меня одним глазом! 
> 
> "Ой, мама, роди меня обратно!" - это, типа, жить не хочется
> Я уже не говорю про имена Шая и Лея, которые в одесском языке стали нарицательными - непутевый, ленивый, простофиля 
> А "фуфло толкать или фуфло двигать"? Может, это не именно одесские выражения, но смысл в Одессе знают все


 


> И, скажите мне, "горобцам дули давать" - это тоже наше?


 Если даже мы УСПЕЕМ вам сказать, вы успеете нас услышать?

----------


## Олива

А что - я уже где-то не успевала?

----------


## Олива

В Oдесском оперном театре сидят два меломана с нотами. Слушают оперу и перелистывают ноты. Женщина, сидящая рядом, спрашивает другую: 
- Вы не знаете, кто это такие? 
- Не знаю. Защита прав потребителей, наверное...

----------


## Олива

Два одессита пошли в гости. Подходят к двери, и один стучит ногой. 
- Сема, но почему ты стучишь ногой? 
- Пусть думают, что у нас руки заняты подарками...

----------


## Олива

Совсем забыла! Недавно идем к Привозу по Александровскому проспекту, поравнялся с нами одессит средних лет, разговаривает по мобильному:
 - Костик, слушай, достаю телефон из кармана, смотрю - два пропущенных звонка от тебя... Ты мне звонил?
Костик ( предположительно) - ну да, звонил...
 - И я что - трубку не взял?
 :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> А ещё пару выражений :
> - тюльку гнать
> - гнать волну
> - гнать пену
> - травить баланду
> Всё это означает - рассказывать сказки, забивать баки ...что в свою очередь тоже означает..., но это уже и так все без меня знают


 Тулить тухлую тюльку, если быть точнее. А вы вообще тему просматривали? Очень многое, если не всё, из вами предложенного - тут было неоднократно обговорено. Понимаю, все хотят прослыть великими Одесситами и носителями языка титульной нации, но нужно же хоть немного почитать что люди раньше тут писали и о чём говорили.

Пару дней назад на море услышал разговор по телефону одной тёти. Так вот, на фоне приезжих ее ярко и недвусмысленно выделил речевой оборот: "... так а я тебе про здесь и говорю!"

----------


## lebedyev

все 317 станиц не просматривал. интересно выражение "где вы сохните белё?", не проскакивало? вспомнилось детство в 19 дворе на ленинградской.

----------


## victor.odessa

> все 317 станиц не просматривал. интересно выражение "где вы сохните белё?", не проскакивало? вспомнилось детство в 19 дворе на ленинградской.


 Об этом уже писал Пушкин месяцев 5-6 т.н.

----------


## morozka

> все 317 станиц не просматривал. интересно выражение "где вы сохните белё?", не проскакивало? вспомнилось детство в 19 дворе на ленинградской.


  Хе, любимая присказка моей соседки тети Цили: "Здрасьте вам через плечо! Хде вИ сохните белё? В кладовке на верОвке?")))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Хе, любимая присказка моей соседки тети Цили: "Здрасьте вам через плечо! Хде вИ сохните белё? В кладовке на верОвке?")))


 И всё же, читайте Пушкина.

----------


## Чебурген

> И всё же, читайте Пушкина.


 Вышел Пушкин на крыльцо, почесал сундук, зайца, гуся... (с) Сорри за офф  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> все 317 станиц не просматривал. интересно выражение "где вы сохните белё?", не проскакивало? вспомнилось детство в 19 дворе на ленинградской.


 Даже, если просто культурно сказать "сушить бельё", но как оно делалось в одесских двориках, верёвки поперёк двора, подпёртые деревянными палками с загнутым гвоздём на конце- это уже "одесские штучки", ИМХО  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

"Шоб меня покрасили...." это вроде наше, да?

----------


## Чебурген

> "Шоб меня покрасили...." это вроде наше, да?


 -А чего пароход лишь с одной стороны покрашен?
-Так всё согласно договора!
-Черноморское пароходство с одной стороны, и Рабинович с другой стороны заключили договор о покраске парохода... (с)
P.S. К сожалению, одесские слова, подтверждающие договорные отношения: шоб я сдох, шоб меня покрасили, шоб я так жил,  "зуб даю" и "сто процентов",- в наше время не являются достаточно аргументированными.
Увы, "вах, мамой клянусь", -почему-то в Одессе сейчас гораздо "убедительнее"...

----------


## Panty

Чебурген, я просто всегда так говорила, вспомнилось в связи с жарой и шоб меня покрасили ехать в неё на море, где водичка сейчас как...не буду говорить вслух)))
А "вах, мамой клянусь" для меня никак не аргумент, а скорее наоборот

----------


## ooo

Сорри! Наверное было... Сейчас актуально как никогда:" Чтоб к вам на все лето гости приехали..." PS. У нас сейчас гости из России. Вот интересно и кто же нас так "проклял"?

----------


## arial0072

> все 317 станиц не просматривал. интересно выражение "где вы сохните белё?", не проскакивало? вспомнилось детство в 19 дворе на ленинградской.


 Эта хохма имеет продолжение - _У духовке, на верЬёвке._)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Эта хохма имеет продолжение - _У духовке, на верЬёвке._)))


 Чтоб не стырили воровки.

----------


## Panty

Прокомпосировать мозги.........дааааааааааааа, какое родное словосочетание)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Прокомпосировать мозги.........дааааааааааааа, какое родное словосочетание)))


 Ашибачка вышла  :smileflag:  Проверочное слово- компос*т*ер. Прокомпос*т*ировать мозги  :smileflag:  Но у нас обычно мягенько так говорили: компо*ссс*ировать  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Чебурген, так я написала как мы говорим, а не согласно правилам русского языка, про компосТер я знаю))))

----------


## Чебурген

Так и я ж не в плане ликбеза, а для поддержания одесского диалога  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Даже, если просто культурно сказать "сушить бельё", но как оно делалось в одесских двориках, верёвки поперёк двора, подпёртые деревянными палками с загнутым гвоздём на конце- это уже "одесские штучки", ИМХО


 Та не, гвоздем жеж можно "поранить" белье. Те палки имели расщелину посредине с одного конца. В нее попадала веревка. Второй конец палки упирали в землю и конструкция приобретала некоторую стабильность. ИМХО, они стали исчезать по мере покрытия дворов асфальтом. В него ж так не упрешь ту доску (палку), как в землю.




> "Шоб меня покрасили...." это вроде наше, да?


 А я говорю "шоб меня покрасили в зеленый цвет")))). Но это - так, детали))))

----------


## Киров

И при асфальте эти палки работали безотказно...Унести такую палку со двора означало подписать себе смертный приговор.Мы из них быстро сооружали себе теннисный  стол,потом тетки старались "абапалы"выдернуть,но мы стояли насмерть.

----------


## Киров

А еще болевая точка во дворе-"крант".Фраза:"Отойди от кранта-скрутишь"звучала чаще всего во ...Не один раз на кране мы находили серьги,кольца,но всегда отдавали владелице.

----------


## victor.odessa

А было ещё одно не хитрое приспособление - для растяжки занавесей. Это четыре (примерно по два метра длиной) палки, утыканные гвоздями на расстоянии примерно 5-7см друг от друга, на которых крепилась выстиранная  занавесь. И когда такой натянутый "парус" устанавливали во дворе, то горе было тому, кто попадал в неё мячом или маялкой.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А еще болевая точка во дворе-"крант".Фраза:"Отойди от кранта-скрутишь"звучала чаще всего во ...Не один раз на кране мы находили серьги,кольца,но всегда отдавали владелице.


 А попробуй отойти в такую спеку, весь день только и обливались.

----------


## Киров

А еще помнишь,корыта повытягиваем и сидим в них часами,только воду меняем и с сосок обливаем друг друга...и бабаСаша"Вектор,отойди от кранта".Шо зимой,шо летом-детство проведенное на улице.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А еще помнишь,корыта повытягиваем и сидим в них часами,только воду меняем и с сосок обливаем друг друга...и бабаСаша"Вектор,отойди от кранта".Шо зимой,шо летом-детство проведенное на улице.


 Были корыта и были и лоханки. У них края были выше и воды вмещалось больше.

----------


## Чебурген

> А еще помнишь,корыта повытягиваем и сидим в них часами,только воду меняем и с сосок обливаем друг друга...и бабаСаша"Вектор,отойди от кранта".*Шо зимой,шо летом-детство проведенное на улице.*


 Представил, как вы зимой сидите в корыте на улице под кратном... Хм....  :smileflag:  Кстати, "тот" крант" мы колонкой называли, если об нём речь.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Представил, как вы зимой сидите в корыте на улице под кратном... Хм....  Кстати, "тот" крант" мы колонкой называли, если об нём речь.


  А вот зря Вы так. Обидеть художника может всякий. А вот зимой, мы каток заливали всем двором. Так, что без воды - "и не туды и не сюды". А сейчас крантам - кранты, одни колонки без кранов стоят.

----------


## lebedyev

а еще на староконном рынке, на барахолке, можно послушать. подхожу к типу у него статуэтка, хочет дорого, спрашиваю почему. он грит авторская работа, я спрашиваю за автора, а он в  ответ - автор неизвестен)))
его ж тока другой одессит поймет.

----------


## Panty

> Так и я ж не в плане ликбеза, а для поддержания одесского диалога


 Ну мало ли. 




> Та не, гвоздем жеж можно "поранить" белье. Те палки имели расщелину посредине с одного конца. В нее попадала веревка. Второй конец палки упирали в землю и конструкция приобретала некоторую стабильность. ИМХО, они стали исчезать по мере покрытия дворов асфальтом. В него ж так не упрешь ту доску (палку), как в землю.


 Эта некоторая стабильность была видимой, т.к. вокруг нее строго запрещалось бегать, не говоря уже о провисающих веревках с постельным))) 




> А я говорю "шоб меня покрасили в зеленый цвет")))). Но это - так, детали))))


 У меня в фиолетоный и еще любимое "а хотите я го стукну и он станет фиолетовым в крапинку", но это уже международное))) 




> А было ещё одно не хитрое приспособление - для растяжки занавесей. Это четыре (примерно по два метра длиной) палки, утыканные гвоздями на расстоянии примерно 5-7см друг от друга, на которых крепилась выстиранная занавесь. И когда такой натянутый "парус" устанавливали во дворе, то горе было тому, кто попадал в неё мячом или маялкой.


 Дааа, заманчивая была конструкция и опасная одновременно, нас всегда гоняли от нее в конец двора)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Дааа, заманчивая была конструкция и опасная одновременно, нас всегда гоняли от нее в конец двора)))


 Это была гордость хозяйки, т.к. не у каждой женщины это приспособление для растяжки занавесей было. Часто одалживали.

----------


## Чебурген

> А вот зря Вы так. Обидеть художника может всякий. А вот зимой, мы каток заливали всем двором. Так, что без воды - "и не туды и не сюды". А сейчас крантам - кранты, одни колонки без кранов стоят.


 Так и колонок тех уже нема... А художник художника не обидит, как художник художнику скажу, шо зимой мыться в корыте на улице- с этого картину писать  :smileflag:  За Карбышева промолчу, то совсем другое, хотя неприятно, что с этого иногда делают анекдот...

----------


## Zhemchug

Это сейчас мы понимаем, каково было при тех "удобствах во дворе" выстирать и правильно растянуть тот занавес без всяких примесей, предотвращающих "смятие". У нас была подобная рама меньшего размера для пуховых платков. Я в подростковом возрасте связала несколько и сушили мы их именно на такой рамке.

Мама вспоминала еще с довоенных времен, как их гонял реальный хозяин (собственник) дома: "Пошли вон отсюдова!!!"

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это сейчас мы понимаем, каково было при тех "удобствах во дворе".


 Летом, в квартирах выше первого этажа, воды не было. Приходилось много раз приносить воду в вёдрах. Бывало, за водой ходили в соседние дворы, а что бы вода не расплёскивалась, в ведро бросали фанерку.

----------


## Чебурген

> Это сейчас мы понимаем, каково было при тех "удобствах во дворе" выстирать и правильно растянуть тот занавес без всяких примесей, предотвращающих "смятие". У нас была подобная рама меньшего размера для пуховых платков. Я в подростковом возрасте связала несколько и сушили мы их именно на такой рамке.


 А тема "вытягивать бельё"? У меня "это" дома продолжалось чуть ли не до середины 90-х, и с мамой и с первой женой. За "подсинить" и "подкрахмалить" я вообще промолчу....  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> А тема "вытягивать бельё"? У меня "это" дома продолжалось чуть ли не до середины 90-х, и с мамой и с первой женой. За "подсинить" и "подкрахмалить" я вообще промолчу....


 Мне иногда казалось что руки оторвуться еще немного, тоже до царя Пенька вытягивали, подсинивали, отбеливали, подкрахмаливали и все это дело варилось с выварках))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> А тема "*вытягивать бельё*"? У меня "это" дома продолжалось чуть ли не до середины 90-х, и с мамой и с первой женой. За "подсинить" и "подкрахмалить" я вообще промолчу....


 Моя дочка уже не умеет этого делать. А я еще все помню. Вытягивала и с бабушкой, и с мамой.... Правда, сейчас сдаю постельное в стирку. Не особо есть, где сушить и выглаживать его... Зато какая это была форма "единения поколений"!!!)))). Столько видов домашней работы доверялось детям в соответствии с возрастом. И такое от этого доверия было неподдельное счастье - признание тебя взрослым....

----------


## Чебурген

> Моя дочка уже не умеет этого делать. А я еще все помню. Вытягивала и с бабушкой, и с мамой.... Правда, сейчас сдаю постельное в стирку. Не особо есть, где сушить и выглаживать его... Зато какая это была форма "единения поколений"!!!)))). Столько видов домашней работы доверялось детям в соответствии с возрастом. И такое от этого доверия было неподдельное счастье - признание тебя взрослым....


 С мамой я конечно, такого не проделывал(хотя было желание  :smileflag: ), а с женой при вытягивании белья, я иногда просто разжимал пальцы...........
P.S. Развелись мы гораздо позже и по другим причинам...  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> С мамой я конечно, такого не проделывал(хотя было желание ), а с женой при вытягивании белья, я иногда просто отпускал руки...........
> P.S. *Развелись мы гораздо позже и по другим причинам.*..


 Навеяло: 
-- За полвека в браке Вам никогда не хотелось развестись?
-- Убить - массу раз. Развестись - никогда.))))
Я это в смысле: она ж убиться могла нафиг... От ты "добрый"....

----------


## Чебурген

> Навеяло: 
> -- За полвека в браке Вам никогда не хотелось развестись?
> -- Убить - массу раз. Развестись - никогда.))))
> Я это в смысле: она ж убиться могла нафиг... От ты "добрый"....


 А де вы видели "одесские штучки", когда на советской кухне 6,5 метров помидорами кидались? И кто был крайним?  Та же мама, зашедшая в этот момент на кухню и получившая помидорой по лицу от родного промазавшего сына.....
"Я долго имел, шо слушать" (с) и мыть кухню.

----------


## Zhemchug

Так где ж ты имел там место простынь растягивать на 6,5 мЭтрах?))) В крайнем случае - в 17-мЭтровой комнате шото еще можно было растянуть....
Одно хорошо: в наших хрущах таки очень сложно падать. Зато доставать одной рукой из холодильника, а второй - что-то мыть под краном - нараз. Была б третья рука - поворачивали бы печенье в духовке. И все это- ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ, не сходя с места))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Так где ж ты имел там место простынь растягивать на 6,5 мЭтрах?))) В крайнем случае - в 17-мЭтровой комнате шото еще можно было растянуть....


 Так в комнате 21 м2, стоя по диагонали  :smileflag:  У меня ж не "хрущ", а "брежневка"  :smileflag:  И отлетала жена хоть и резко, но мягенько на диванчик...  :smileflag:  Зато лет через ...дцать будет шо сказать при встрече: а помнишь, старая вешалка, как ты в меня помидорами на кухне кидала, а я тебя пивом поливал? Зато хоть повод был кухню помыть...

----------


## Киров

Бедные девченки,мы,пацаны,не фига по дому не делали(в принципе как и сейчас),хотя нас у мамы было трое детей...

----------


## Чебурген

> Бедные девченки,мы,пацаны,не фига по дому не делали(*в принципе как и сейчас*),хотя нас у мамы было трое детей...


 Ну, почему же? Я сейчас и за бабушку, и за маму и за первую жену на кухне шуршу, "отрабатываю" (правда, себе в удовольствие и жене с малой на радость  :smileflag: ) Но это уже другая тема  :smileflag: 
Ловлю себя на мысли, что часто, как бабушка лет 35-40 назад, стоя на кухне и приготовив еду, кричу: идите ку-ушать!
 А этот крик из детства ещё на Болгарской из каждого окна раздавался, и думаю, не один десяток(сотню) лет до меня  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

> Та не, гвоздем жеж можно "поранить" белье. Те палки имели расщелину посредине с одного конца. В нее попадала веревка. Второй конец палки упирали в землю и конструкция приобретала некоторую стабильность. ИМХО, они стали исчезать по мере покрытия дворов асфальтом. В него ж так не упрешь ту доску (палку), как в землю.


  и прекрасно они в асфальт упираются)) у моей мамы во дворе этих палок штук 5 - через одну хозяйку))) и упаси тебя все высшие силы заехать на машине, когда там белье сушится - либо ты эти палки посшибаешь, либо тебе по хребту проедутся мокрым полотенцем)))))

----------


## arial0072

> Ну, почему же? Я сейчас и за бабушку, и за маму и за первую жену на кухне шуршу, "отрабатываю" (правда, себе в удовольствие и жене с малой на радость ) Но это уже другая тема 
> Ловлю себя на мысли, что часто, как бабушка лет 35-40 назад, стоя на кухне и приготовив еду, кричу: идите ку-ушать!
>  А этот крик из детства ещё на Болгарской из каждого окна раздавался, и думаю, не один десяток(сотню) лет до меня


 Напомнило: - _Тетя Двойра, тётя Двойра, а ваш Изя кушает говно!_
- _Изя, не ешь много, сейчас будем обедать!_

----------


## Milkaway

> Напомнило: - _Тетя Двойра, тётя Двойра, а ваш Изя кушает говно!_
> - _Изя, не ешь много, сейчас будем обедать!_


 ........ Боренька, мой золотой, бежи домой!!!
         А шо, мамеле, я уже замёрз ???
         Нет! Ты хочешь кушать!!! .............

----------


## Milkaway

> С мамой я конечно, такого не проделывал(хотя было желание ), а с женой при вытягивании белья, я иногда просто разжимал пальцы...........
> P.S. Развелись мы гораздо позже и по другим причинам...


 ...... а вот некоторые, особо хозяйственные граждане утверждали, что из полуторного комплекта, если очень постараться - можно ,,вытянуть,, двойной ))))) .........

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...... а вот некоторые, особо хозяйственные граждане утверждали, что из полуторного комплекта, если очень постараться - можно ,,вытянуть,, двойной ))))) .........


 Не, потом слишком долго дырки латать)))) 
Я, между прочим, подобным методом коржи на наполеон растягиваю. Не как белье, конечно, но маленький комочек теста по большому донышку от разъемной формы. Точно, как полуторный до двойного)))). Но там дырки потом сами спекаются и получаются коржи тонюсенькие, как папиросная бумага. И много их выходит - штук 14-16. 
А насчет заплаток вспомнилось: у папы была дурка, как утешать от снов-кошмаров. Он говорил: проснись, поцелуй заплатку на подушке и спи дальше. Мама, по рассказам (родители до меня 8 лет прожили), первое время обижалась ужасно. Мол, что у нас подушки в заплатках? А потом привыкла к его шуткам. Он не злобный был, но подковырнуть любил...

----------


## Viktoriya_k

Одесситы, объясните мне выражение, - да ты меня в Одессе держишь....муж сколько не пытался, я не понимаю, вы б меня этим осчастливили, заранее благодарна)

----------


## Чебурген

> Одесситы, объясните мне выражение, - да ты меня в Одессе держишь....муж сколько не пытался, я не понимаю, вы б меня этим осчастливили, заранее благодарна)


 Через силу, но приходится что- то делать, обстоятельства заставляют  :smileflag:  Хотя для Одесситов это выражение конечно, немного некорректно звучит, но да, есть такое (и не только в Одессе)  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoriya_k

> Через силу, но приходится что- то делать, обстоятельства заставляют  Хотя для Одесситов это выражение конечно, немного некорректно звучит, но да, есть такое (и не только в Одессе)


 спасибо, хоть буду спать спокойно, а то сильно меня этот вопрос волновал)

----------


## Олива

А еще - когда мы возмущаемся, мы говорим "можно выдержать???" или "мне это нравится"  :smileflag:  А моя свекровь до сих пор в таких случаях говорит "не пОняла юмора!"

----------


## Чебурген

Маленький кусочек чего-то- "кецык", большой кусок чего-то- "кусман". Хотя, может и не совсем одесское, просто вспомнилось из детства  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Одесситы, объясните мне выражение, - да ты меня в Одессе держишь....


 Мне кажется, это такая тонкая ирония, которая вообще свойственна одесскому юмору. Переводя на общедоступный язык - можно подумать, если бы не ты, то я бы уже из Одессы уехал. (Поскольку это вообще невозможно, то твоя значимость стремится к нулю).

----------


## Viktoriya_k

> Мне кажется, это такая тонкая ирония, которая вообще свойственна одесскому юмору. Переводя на общедоступный язык - можно подумать, если бы не ты, то я бы уже из Одессы уехал. (Поскольку это вообще невозможно, то твоя значимость стремится к нулю).


 такой тонкий юмор, и, наверно, только коренной одессит может вовремя и по теме употребить эту фразу....спасибо)

----------


## Киров

Коренные одесситы очень редко употребляют слово Одесса...город,это да...А эту присказку употребляют,но типа:"Твои знания меня на(этом)свете держат".

----------


## Schock

У нас кошка Ася (на редкость умная и воровитая) вела войну с Бабой Лизой не на жизнь, а насмерть То у нее отбивную уже в муке упрет, то примус перевернет Но больше всего любила поиздеваться, подойдя вальяжной походкой к бельевой палке, медленно и сладострастно точить когти, так, что та начинала ходить ходуном, угрожая подмести бельем двор. Вот тут крику было- чистый геволт!


> и прекрасно они в асфальт упираются)) у моей мамы во дворе этих палок штук 5 - через одну хозяйку))) и упаси тебя все высшие силы заехать на машине, когда там белье сушится - либо ты эти палки посшибаешь, либо тебе по хребту проедутся мокрым полотенцем)))))

----------


## Пушкин

Встретил своих старых знакомых, не виделись лет десять, а я (простите за интимную подробность) потерял не много в весе с того времени, - так они мне сразу сказали: - "От тебя же половина осталась."))) Много раз слышал эту фразу в детстве, когда кто то худел...)))) 

И ещё одно совсем вчера - стою прощаюсь с приятелем - прощание затянулось, мимо идёт пожилой прохожий и брежневским тембром себе под нос - "Вы ещё поцелуйтесь"...))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Встретил своих старых знакомых, не виделись лет десять, а я (простите за интимную подробность) потерял не много в весе с того времени, - так они мне сразу сказали: - "*От тебя же половина осталась.*"))) Много раз слышал эту фразу в детстве, когда кто то худел...))))....


 Почему-то вспомнилась фраза на ту же тему: "ребенок перевёлся" - говорили о похудевших внуках наши бабушки...

----------


## Чебурген

> "ребенок перевёлся" - говорили о похудевших внуках наши бабушки...


 А сверстники дразнили: шкиля- макарона. Иногда расширенная версия: шкиля макарона с  нашего района.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А сверстники дразнили: шкиля- макарона. Иногда расширенная версия: шкиля макарона с  нашего района.


 Только бабушки говорили эту фразу о тех, кому до "шкили" было, как до луны пешком. 
У меня, например, сестра жила попеременно то с прабабушкой и своими родителями, то с нашей общей бабушкой и моими родителями. Так вышеупомянутую фразу произносили обе бабушки при переходе ребенка "из рук в руки" чисто "ритуально", чтобы отметить, типа как плохо было дитятку не с ней.

----------


## Schock

версия: шкиля макарона с пузатого района


> А сверстники дразнили: шкиля- макарона. Иногда расширенная версия: шкиля макарона с  нашего района.

----------


## Schock

Недавно прочитала книжку, из котрой узнала, что многие наши детские считалки - это чисто одесский вариант Например: когда раскручивали кого-то , чтобы играть в слепого кота , говорили 
Прямо, прямо, прямо-
Там большая яма
В ней живет Борис-
Укротитель дохлых крыс
Так вот Этот Борис - действительно существовал !!!
Думаю, что чисто одесской дразнилкой или считалкой можно назвать 
Ленчик-Пончик- Колбаса
На веревочке хамса
А кто другие помнит? 
А ,  вот еще считалка ( ведь имя Дора- это Одесское имя, мне кажется) 
Дора, Дора - помидора, 
Мы вчера поймали вора
Стали думать и гадать, как нам вора наказать
Мы связали руки-ноги и пустили по дороге
Вор шел, шел, шел -  и корзиночку нашел
В этой маленькой корзинке есть помада и духи, 
Ленты , новые ботинки- что угодно для души 
Вы берите, что хотите, но черный с белым не берите, а 
Да и нет не говорите 
 Вы поедете на бал?

----------


## Пушкин

> Недавно прочитала книжку, из котрой узнала, что многие наши детские считалки - это чисто одесский вариант Например: когда раскручивали кого-то , чтобы играть в слепого кота , говорили 
> Прямо, прямо, прямо-
> Там большая яма
> В ней живет Борис-
> Укротитель дохлых крыс
> Так вот Этот Борис - действительно существовал !!!
> Думаю, что чисто одесской дразнилкой или считалкой можно назвать 
> Ленчик-Пончик- Колбаса
> На веревочке хамса
> ...


 В ней живет Борис-
*Председатель* дохлых крыс... 

Ленчик-Пончик- Колбаса
На веревочке *оса* 

 А ещё было такое, только я продолжение не помню... _Ленчик - пончик - генерал, сел на лодку и удрал..._,)))

----------


## TMar

[QUOTE=Пушкин;31296834]В ней живет Борис-
*Председатель* дохлых крыс... 

И жена его Лариса - замечательная крыса

----------


## inborz

полистала, но не увидела, извините, если повторяюсь.

Сделай вид, чтоб тебя искали.

В смысле - убирайся отсюда

----------


## Ричар

> полистала, но не увидела, извините, если повторяюсь.
> 
> Сделай вид, чтоб тебя искали.
> 
> В смысле - убирайся отсюда


 Сделай так, чтоб тебя искали.

----------


## Schock

Энык - Бенык  Это кто? Я помню была книжка стихов еврейского поэта называлась "Энык-Бенык -колобок" Может это на идише что-нибудь значит? 
У нас во дворе тетя Рита, учительница, устраивала ликбезы летом Всех сажала за диктанты типа "На веранде Апполинария Сильвестровна потчевала чаем ...."  и т.д. Так вот она сочиняла нам считалки, я так думаю, т.к. нигде никогда эту считалку не встречала
Энык-Бенык стол накрыл и соседей пригласил
На ставриду и бычки
Винегрет и шашлычки
Оливье и колбасу
Тюльку, глоську и хамсу
Курочку и холодец 
Тут и сказочке конец
А кто выпил мой бульон, 
Тот сейчас же вышел вон


> В ней живет Борис-
> *Председатель* дохлых крыс... 
> 
> Ленчик-Пончик- Колбаса
> На веревочке *оса* 
> 
>  А ещё было такое, только я продолжение не помню... _Ленчик - пончик - генерал, сел на лодку и удрал..._,)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Только сегодня вспомнилась еще одна бабушкина фраза из тех времен, когда телевизор в доме был новым приобретением и его старались излишне не эксплуатировать, да и свет пытались экономить))): *"Кому играет телевизор?"* 
Это говорилось в том случае, когда бабушка "заставала" включенный телевизор в пустой комнате. Даже, если "смотрящий" выходил буквально на пару минут. И звучало очень грозно, хотя на самом деле было очень смешно.

----------


## Milkaway

..... недавно были в Горсаду - слушали одесских песен в исполнении ,,Маминых детей,, и Валентина Кубы ........ один пожилой гражданин так проникся, что периодически выкрикивал в сторону музыкантов:,,... они таки делают глазам красиво, а ушам приятно!!!,,...

----------


## Чебурген

> Только сегодня вспомнилась еще одна бабушкина фраза из тех времен, когда телевизор в доме был новым приобретением и его старались излишне не эксплуатировать, да и свет пытались экономить))): *"Кому играет телевизор?"* 
> Это говорилось в том случае, когда бабушка "заставала" включенный телевизор в пустой комнате. Даже, если "смотрящий" выходил буквально на пару минут. И звучало очень грозно, хотя на самом деле было очень смешно.


 Только не смейся. Почти до самой... мама всё любила повторять: пусть точка играет. И на кухне таки да, "точка играла", тихонько. И даже "после мамы" тоже некоторое время...

----------


## Олива

Моя подруга, когда помоет газовую плиту, говорит:  - Всё, газ помыла!  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> У нас во дворе тетя Рита, учительница, устраивала ликбезы летом Всех сажала за диктанты типа "На веранде Апполинария Сильвестровна потчевала чаем ...."  и т.д.


  И що её соседи за это не убили?))))

----------


## Schock

А вообще-то , когда кошелек крали, то говорили 
-У меня кошелек помыли


> Моя подруга, когда помоет газовую плиту, говорит:  - Всё, газ помыла!

----------


## Schock

Наоборот- благодарили Мы сидели за колченогим столом под тополем и писали, а она что-то шила и диктовала Не дай бог кто-то заслушается на птичку, наперстком больно так по маковке- тюк !Зато у нее были книги, кот нам были в диковинку Сказки Гауфа от нее узнали : сначала она начинала читать, а потом мы по очереди Уже померла старушка, дай ей бог здоровья!

----------


## Чебурген

> Уже померла старушка, дай ей бог здоровья!


 Простите, но впервые слышу такое словосочетание. Обычно в таких случаях говорят: царство ей небесное.
Кстати, вы тут за вышивание упомянули...
 Мама часто с улыбкой вспоминала, как её, ещё маленькую девочку, бабушка (её бабушка) просила: Лена,* засели* мне нитку *у в* иголку.

----------


## Пушкин

> Наоборот- благодарили Мы сидели за колченогим столом под тополем и писали, а она что-то шила и диктовала Не дай бог кто-то заслушается на птичку, наперстком больно так по маковке- тюк !


 Ой перестаньте сказать - как будто кому то нравилось писать диктанты и получать по кумполу напёрстком...))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Только не смейся. Почти до самой... мама всё любила повторять: пусть точка играет. И на кухне таки да, "точка играла", тихонько. И даже "после мамы" тоже некоторое время...


 Во первых повод не смешной. Я очень хорошо ее понимаю. 
А что мне смеяться вообще нельзя или уже можно?))))))
Не помню, писала ли в этой теме, У мамы очень близкая подруга была врачом-рентгенологом в поликлинике на Ярославского. Так у них много лет вспоминали одну историю. Лаборантка делает флюорографию. И самая часто употребляемая ею фраза за день: "Дышите - не дышите". А тут в процессе звонит в кабинете телефон и она на автомате говорит в трубку: "Не дышать!!!" Проходит пару минут. К телефону подходит "вышеуказанная" врач и первая фраза, которую она слышит из телефона: "Ну что, мне уже можно дышать? Спасибо." 
А насчет старческих закидонов.... У мамы в последние годы жизни часто капал кран на кухне. И она запрещала его закрывать наглухо. Объясняла тем, что ей тяжело каждый раз вращать этот кран, когда руки испачканы то готовкой, то уборкой. Хотя выдержать этот "вялотекущий" кран, пока я у нее находилась, было довольно трудно.  И в какой-то момент я стала ее понимать. С возрастом действительно слабеют суставы. Правда, уходя на лицу, она перекрывала все в квартире: и газовую трубу, и воду. Даже вернуться могла по несколько раз...

----------


## Чебурген

> Так у них много лет вспоминали одну историю. Лаборантка делает флюорографию. И самая часто употребляемая ею фраза за день: "Дышите - не дышите". А тут в процессе звонит в кабинете телефон и она на автомате говорит в трубку: "Не дышать!!!" Проходит пару минут. К телефону подходит "вышеуказанная" врач и первая фраза, которую она слышит из телефона: "Ну что, мне уже можно дышать? Спасибо." 
> А насчет старческих закидонов....


 Прошу прощения за ма-аленький оффтоп... Возможно, это "старческий закидон", и я кажется, где-то уже рассказывал...  :smileflag: Просто, свидетели часто вспоминают мне "ту" историю  :smileflag: 
Так вот... Вторая половина 90-х,в большом офисе, где мы арендовали комнату, но при этом все очень дружно общались, вдруг отключились телефоны, все, кроме нашего. И соседи к нам регулярно бегали позвонить(ну ведь не жалко для дружбанов  :smileflag: ) Замечу, это 90-е, мобильной связи не было, как это ни странно может показаться для некоторых  :smileflag: 
В общем, пятница, конец дня, у нас по пятницам было принято "принять", как говорится, тогда всегда было за что, и был повод  :smileflag:  И жёны сотрудников об этом хорошо знали (иногда даже приходили, присоединялись).
После очередного тоста, захожу в нашу комнату, звоню жене (на работу, она тоже "до поздна работала"  :smileflag: ), и рассказываю, шо мы тут задерживаемся... Она меня начинает отчитывать с "ненормативной лексикой", и тут забегает хозяин офиса с замом, чтобы сделать какой-то важный звонок. А тогда было модно говорить "по громкой связи". Так вот, забегают они, не замечая меня, сидящего "вуглускра", подбегают к другому столу с параллельным телефоном и нажимают на кнопку "громкой связи". И на всю комнату разносится фраза, адресованая мне: ...твою мать, опять бухаете? Ничего, мы тут допьём и я к вам приеду! 
В общем, мужики, похоже, сразу протрезвели, и тихонько ретировались назад....

----------


## Мыкола

Вот такое было?: (с восхищением о каком-нибудь предмете) "Это ж тебе не ручка от трамвая!"

----------


## Чебурген

Осталось лишь уточнить, где *"это"* в Одессе?



> Я вот курсантом *в училище* в
> Одессе стоял с карабином. Как ты, на улицу смотрел. Смотрю: *мимо по
> набережной* мужик бежит с пистолетом


 


> Вот такое было?: (с восхищением о каком-нибудь предмете) "Это ж тебе не ручка от трамвая!"


 А помните, в старых трамваях(на моей памяти, в 5-м и 28-м) такое больше колесо с ручкой в конце вагона? Так это просто ручной тормоз!!!

----------


## Zhemchug

11-й был еще древнее, чем 5-й и 28-й. И какой кайф был сидеть на этом месте детям!!! Одна ступенька чего стоила - типа выше всех!!! Даже пытались руль крутить, пока "никто не видел")))))

----------


## arial0072

Ребятки, самым раритетным был 19-й трамвайчик! Как его только не "обзывали", и "Тяни-Толкай", и "Жди меня", а нам он очень нравился.

----------


## феерический

> Ребятки, самым раритетным был 19-й трамвайчик! Как его только не "обзывали", и "Тяни-Толкай", и "Жди меня", а нам он очень нравился.


 Ну так почему был? Сейчас рэльсы починят и снова запустят!

----------


## arial0072

Да не, маршрут, слава Богу ещё остался, а того трамвайчика уже лет 30 как нет.

----------


## феерический

> Да не, маршрут, слава Богу ещё остался, а того трамвайчика уже лет 30 как нет.


 А, если вы про ТОТ трамвайчик, то я такие видел только возле депо на станции Товарной. Да и то - 20 лет назад...

----------


## Dr.House

На линию ежедневно выходили 2 трамвайчика-тянитолкайчика. А судя по бортовым номерам, в городе их было 3.

----------


## Fantomka

Если верить новостям - там сейчас рельсы чинят и на маршруте опять тяни-толкай

----------


## Мыкола

КишкомОт.
От договорисся у меня до зелёных веников!

----------


## Pinky

Тебе шо, повылазило, или шо?

----------


## Milkaway

... Ой-вэй !!! Я уже в кусках .... и щас облезу!!!)))

----------


## Чебурген

Кстати, всегда сомневался (не знаю ни идиш, ни иврит, так, на уровне "одесского без словаря"  :smileflag: ), в каких случаях уместно говорить "ой вэй",  а в каких "азохен вэй"?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Кстати, всегда сомневался (не знаю ни идиш, ни иврит, так, на уровне "одесского без словаря" ), в каких случаях уместно говорить "ой вэй",  а в каких "азохен вэй"?


 Первое, когда непонятно, насколько хреново получилось, а второе - когда уже точно понятно, насколько. Но хреново - обязательно. Куда ж без него?))))) Было даже сугубо на русском языке, но все равно одесское выражение: "Деньги любят слезу...." в том смысле, что не надо хвалиться достатком. Надо хоть чуть-чуть жаловаться на жизнь...

----------


## Гидрант

Что хреново, то хреново... но есть и такой оттенок, описанный вот здесь и в этом смысле я тоже часто слышал и сам употреблял:  



> Но еврейский язык-идиш отличается одним качеством: слова в нем многозначны и зачастую выражают совсем противоположные качества. Причем собеседник это прекрасно понимает. А посторонний, чаще всего - нет.
> 
> "Сынок, - говорит мама, - ты совсем не занимаешься. И ты надеешься сдать экзамены?" "Азохн вей экзамены!" - отвечает юный балбес, что не следует понимать, как ужас перед испытаниями, а совсем наоборот: "Тоже мне экзамены, мама! В гробу я их видел!"
> 
> *А вот на вопрос "Как дела?" ответ "Азохн вей!.." нужно понимать буквально: "Такие дела, что остается кряхтеть "ох" и "вей".* И выражение "А глик от им гетрофен", что дословно значит "Счастье ему привалило!" в действительности имеет в виду такую беду, что не дай Б-г Вам!


 ПС. Или правильнее все-таки про экзамены: "Экзамены, экзамены..._ аицын паровоз_, экзамены?!", а маму "утешить" иронической тирадой: "_Азохн вэй!_ Я уже вижу, как меня гонят с института и я никогда не стану главным экономистом, как тетя Софа"  :smileflag:  ?

----------


## arial0072

> На линию ежедневно выходили 2 трамвайчика-тянитолкайчика. А судя по бортовым номерам, в городе их было 3.


 Да, именно два, а почему, кто знает?

----------


## Мыкола

Как говаривала наша преподаватель по "вышке" - "Разбежалась от Привоза!" (это типа "ага, сейчас, всё брошу").
Тоже с Политеха, но от другого преподавателя "Убиться веником"...
Бабушка жены (сидя в комнате на диване): "Ну раз ты уже стоишь - пойди сделай базар (приготовь покушать, наведи порядок и т.п.)"  :smileflag:  
"Не делайте мне беременную голову!"

----------


## Чебурген

> Да, именно два, а почему, кто знает?


 А зачем, с технической точки зрения, на одной ветке больше двух "тянитолкаев"? Третий где- нибудь, как "мы мирные люди, но наш бронепоезд...", то есть, про запас  :smileflag: 



> Как говаривала наша преподаватель по "вышке" - "Разбежалась от Привоза!" (это типа "ага, сейчас, всё брошу").


  Я слышал версию "ещё дальше": Шас! Возьму разбег от Дерибасовской  :smileflag: 


> А вот на вопрос "Как дела?" ответ "Азохн вей!.." нужно понимать буквально: "Такие дела, что остается кряхтеть "ох" и "вей".


  Я обычно отвечаю: не дождётесь, хотя это классика ответа на вопрос за "как ваше здоровичко?"  :smileflag:  Как более "утончёный вариант" ответа: ой, плохо моим врагам (с соответствующей интонацией  :smileflag: )

----------


## феерический

> Да, именно два, а почему, кто знает?


 Если мы говорим за маршрут 19го, то там всё понятно. Нет рельс в обоих направлениях. Есть только одна пара и где-то за монастырём, не помню точно где, было место разъезда, т.е. появлялась вторая пара рельс протяженностью метров 50, а потом она снова возвращалась назад. Как раз в том месте трамвайчики и расходились. А для 3го там просто нет места, да и смысла тоже.

----------


## arial0072

Совершенно верно! Поэтому его и называли - "Жди меня", так как, если один ушел с конечной, то пока они на разминутся в разъезде у монастыря, второй аж никак не приедет.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Осталось лишь уточнить, где *"это"* в Одессе?


 как-то осталось без внимания...

----------


## Чебурген

> как-то осталось без внимания...


 За "стоять на набережной с карабином в училище в Одессе"(с)? Каждое отдельное слово- так себе, но всё вместе со смысловой "нагрузкой"- это перл  :smileflag:  Даже отдельные пары слов: 
 на набережной в училище, на набережной с карабином .... Это где в Одессе? В Аркадии, или на Ланжероне под пушкой?

----------


## nerazborchivo

так а я о чём же ж?! )))

----------


## Пушкин

> За "стоять на набережной с карабином в училище в Одессе"(с)? Каждое отдельное слово- так себе, но всё вместе со смысловой "нагрузкой"- это перл  Даже отдельные пары слов: 
>  на набережной в училище, на набережной с карабином .... Это где в Одессе? В Аркадии, или на Ланжероне под пушкой?


  У  памятника Неизвестному матросу?

----------


## Zhemchug

> У  памятника Неизвестному матросу?


 Памятник есть, набережная есть, карабин - возможно. А училище какое? И так в любом варианте вместе не получается. 
Точно, как: "Дешево, быстро, качественно" - выбери любые два...

----------


## Пушкин

> Памятник есть, набережная есть, карабин - возможно. А училище какое? И так в любом варианте вместе не получается. 
> Точно, как: "Дешево, быстро, качественно" - выбери любые два...


  Понятно что на набережной никакого училища  у нас нет, но возможно у памятника проходили какие то училищные действия: караул, парад, награждения и т.д. А само слово "училище" возможно подразумевает личный состав...

----------


## Чебурген

Может в особо торжественных случаях там стоят курсанты с карабинами, а так обычно школьники с ППШ, а то и без. Да и набережная в моём представлении немного отличается от площадки с памятником Неизвестному матросу. Всё, что в Одессе в моём понимании могло сойти за "набережную"- это плиты на Ланжероне и в Аркадии.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Может в особо торжественных случаях там стоят курсанты с карабинами, а так обычно школьники с ППШ, а то и без. Да и набережная в моём представлении немного отличается от площадки с памятником Неизвестному матросу.


 Одно время там, кажется, вообще никто не стоял. А насчет личного состава, кроме госпиталя инвалидов ВОВ там ничего не припоминается. Короче, свистел товарищ художественным свистом, а мы его тут уже которую страницу на вшивость проверяем...

----------


## Пушкин

> Одно время там, кажется, вообще никто не стоял. А насчет личного состава, кроме госпиталя инвалидов ВОВ там ничего не припоминается. Короче, свистел товарищ художественным свистом, а мы его тут уже которую страницу на вшивость проверяем...


  И сейчас встречаю военный учебные заведения на аллее Славы с вышеупомянутыми делами, что то курсанты  на инвалидов не смахивают...

----------


## nerazborchivo

> У памятника Неизвестному матросу?


 ...неизвестному матросу Изе Рабиновичу. совсем, как в том анеке.))

----------


## Schock

Не надо хи-хи Это типичный вопрос американцев , особенно свидомых, канадского происхождения : Какой национальности был Неизвестный матрос Еще один типичный переспрос по поводу памятника Пушкину: памятник Путину? Самый последний прикол на фразу Гоголь стрит был переспрос: Гугл Стрит?


> ...неизвестному матросу Изе Рабиновичу. совсем, как в том анеке.))

----------


## Schock

По- моему ей доплачивали родители как фребеличке


> Ой перестаньте сказать - как будто кому то нравилось писать диктанты и получать по кумполу напёрстком...))))

----------


## Schock

Извините, Вы правы А я всю жизнь считала , что "засели" - это правильно 
Кстати, вспомнила Возможно , это уже было:
Я сильно извиня-юсь
Я дико извиняюсь 
Я 1000 раз извиняюсь 


> Простите, но впервые слышу такое словосочетание. Обычно в таких случаях говорят: царство ей небесное.
> Кстати, вы тут за вышивание упомянули...
>  Мама часто с улыбкой вспоминала, как её, ещё маленькую девочку, бабушка (её бабушка) просила: Лена,* засели* мне нитку *у в* иголку.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Не надо хи-хи Это типичный вопрос американцев , особенно свидомых, канадского происхождения : Какой национальности был Неизвестный матрос Еще один типичный переспрос по поводу памятника Пушкину: памятник Путину? Самый последний прикол на фразу Гоголь стрит был переспрос: Гугл Стрит?


 такое ощущение, что у ваших гидов проблема с артикуляцией...если вы не помните, шё говорить за неизвестного матроса, то я вам расскажу.

----------


## Zhemchug

> такое ощущение, что у ваших гидов проблема с артикуляцией...если вы не помните, шё говорить за неизвестного матроса, то я вам расскажу.


 И вообще неизвестно, был ли тот Изя матросом?))))

----------


## Чебурген

> И вообще неизвестно, был ли тот Изя матросом?))))


 Думаю, что среди моряков, погибших при обороне Одессы, было много евреев, в том числе и с именем Изя... 
Прости, это не "камень" в твой адрес, и я тоже люблю анекдоты, в том числе и за войну  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Думаю, что среди моряков, погибших при обороне Одессы, было много евреев, в том числе и с именем Изя... 
> Прости, это не "камень" в твой адрес, и я тоже люблю анекдоты, в том числе и за войну


 Конкретно я была очень удивлена пару лет назад. Приехала моя тетка из Америки и созвала всю родню со всех сторон. Я, конечно, знала, что бабушкин родной брат, отец этой женщины, прошел всю войну. Был в плену, потом снова воевал. Только я не знала, в каких он был войсках. На этой встрече стали вспоминать сцену его ухода на фронт. И выяснилось, что он ушел матросом. Он 1911 г.р., его давно уже нет с нами, хотя прожил 94 года. Я помню его уже довольно пожилым человеком. И он до самых преклонных лет оставался очень сильным (много работал физически всю жизнь) и красивым настолько, насколько можно было быть в его возрасте.
Кажется, когда-то писала уже, но просто к слову. Когда бабушку и ее братьев спрашивали, где они сделали этот перманент (в смысле вьющиеся локонами волосы), они отвечали - это "отцовской работы".

----------


## Чебурген

> Когда бабушку и ее братьев спрашивали, где они сделали этот перманент (в смысле вьющиеся локонами волосы), они отвечали - это "отцовской работы".


 Ты хоть расскажи в теме новому поколению, шо такое "перманент"  :smileflag:  А то начнут вспоминать входящего в моду Троцкого с его "перманентной революцией"  :smileflag: . Несколько лет назад выбросил мамины (или бабушкины) "щипцы для перманента", о чём сильно жалею

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ты хоть расскажи в теме новому поколению, шо такое "перманент"  А то начнут вспоминать входящего в моду Троцкого с его "перманентной революцией" . Несколько лет назад выбросил мамины (или бабушкины) "щипцы для перманента", о чём сильно жалею


 Ты думаешь, они поймут, если сказать, что это - 6-месячная химическая завивка? Во времена, когда после каждой "головомойки" можно быть другого цвета, никогда не поверят, что женщинам нравилось не меняться такой долгий срок.
Да, прости, а зачем тебе щипцы для перманента? Будешь пользоваться по назначению, али как?))))
Помню, мама меня как-то накрутила на пиво. Держалось довольно неплохо, но "амбрэ"!!!! При том, что я пиво люблю примерно так, как ты - мороженое....

----------


## Чебурген

> Да, прости, а зачем тебе щипцы для перманента? Будешь пользоваться по назначению, али как?))))
> Помню, мама меня как-то накрутила на пиво. Держалось довольно неплохо, но "амбрэ"!!!! При том, что я пиво люблю примерно так, как ты - мороженое....


  Мине с моей стрижкой под ноль уже много лет мамины щипцы для перманента не надо  :smileflag:  Так, просто сам раритетный девайс вспомнил... А как жена "крутилась на пиво", и как меня мазали луковой кашицей от облысения (от то запах был, лучше, шоб меня покрасили)- помню. Но за такой интим в Одессе не всегда говорят на людЯх  :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

_Говорите, говорите, мы вас внимательно слушаем._(КГБ)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мине с моей стрижкой под ноль уже много лет мамины щипцы для перманента не надо  Так, просто сам раритетный девайс вспомнил... А как жена "крутилась на пиво", и как меня мазали луковой кашицей от облысения (от то запах был, лучше, шоб меня покрасили)- помню. Но за такой интим в Одессе *не всегда говорят на людЯх*


 Насчет щипцов вспомнилось. Я уже тут как-то поминала "Вечный зов". Почему-то, когда шла одна из первых серий, наши мальчики (мои одноклассники) вдруг решили периодически обмениваться своеобразной угрозой, озвученной в этом фильме нашим человеком Ефимом Копеляном: "Вот возьму бараньи ножницы!!!!...." Может и не сугубо "одесская штучка", но звучало таки в Одессе...

----------


## Чебурген

> Насчет щипцов вспомнилось. Я уже тут как-то поминала "Вечный зов". Почему-то, когда шла одна из первых серий, наши мальчики (мои одноклассники) вдруг решили периодически обмениваться своеобразной угрозой, озвученной в этом фильме нашим человеком Ефимом Копеляном: "Вот возьму бараньи ножницы!!!!...." Может и не сугубо "одесская штучка", но звучало таки в Одессе...


 Ага, и глаза так вниз Копелян опустил на штаны Ивана (или Фёдора, не помню уже)  :smileflag: 
Я тебе за другое скажу, вчера буквально, это проза жизни, но то ж у нас в Одессе... Сорри за инт. подробности, но мине жена давно уже дома стрижёт "под машинку", типа с экономить на паликмахерах. Так вот, я уже зарос слегка больше, чем "под ноль" и намекаю...  Так она мине вспоминает за того Капеляна из "Соломенной шляпки" с "шевелюрой", торчащей в виде рожек...  "Ты у меня- вылитый Копелян!" (с)

Я не соберусь, шо ей ответить на тот комплимент за Копеляна...

----------


## Panty

> Ага, и глаза так вниз Копелян опустил на штаны Ивана (или Фёдора, не помню уже) 
> Я тебе за другое скажу, вчера буквально, это проза жизни, но то ж у нас в Одессе... Сорри за инт. подробности, но мине жена давно уже дома стрижёт "под машинку", типа с экономить на паликмахерах. Так вот, я уже зарос слегка больше, чем "под ноль" и намекаю... Так она мине вспоминает за того Капеляна из "Соломенной шляпки" с "шевелюрой", торчащей в виде рожек... "Ты у меня- вылитый Копелян!" (с)
> 
> Я не соберусь, шо ей ответить на тот комплимент за Копеляна...


 Видимо сравнивать прически на головах с артистами это у нас неисправимо, т.к. муж когда заростает "сильнодлиннойшевелюрой" говорим в два голоса "Шо у него Будулай уже на голове нарисовался" и пора идти под машинку)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ага, и глаза так вниз Копелян опустил на штаны Ивана (или Фёдора, не помню уже) 
> Я тебе за другое скажу, вчера буквально, это проза жизни, но то ж у нас в Одессе... Сорри за инт. подробности, но мине жена давно уже дома стрижёт "под машинку", типа с экономить на паликмахерах. Так вот, я уже зарос слегка больше, чем "под ноль" и намекаю...  Так она мине вспоминает за того Капеляна из "Соломенной шляпки" с "шевелюрой", торчащей в виде рожек...  "Ты у меня- вылитый Копелян!" (с)....
> ....Я не соберусь, шо ей ответить *на тот комплимент за Копеляна*...


 Так пересмотри уже шо нибудь за Штирлица и найди таки пару слов за Копеляна из ставки Бормана)))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Видимо сравнивать прически на головах с артистами это у нас неисправимо, т.к. муж когда заростает "сильнодлиннойшевелюрой" говорим в два голоса "Шо у него Будулай уже на голове нарисовался" и пора идти под машинку)))...


 Невестка называет своего мужа "лохматый", когда он отрастает чуть больше, чем под ноль)))))

----------


## Чебурген

В Одессе лысых иногда дразнили "кучерявыми"  :smileflag:  А мы одного препода, у которого голова аж блестела, Глобусом называли.

----------


## Zhemchug

История больше подходит для 80-х (70-х?), но т.к. Олеша имеет отношение к Одессе - сойдет. Мы одну из наших многочисленных завучей называли "4 толстяка". Мало того, что она комплекцией походила на снежную бабу, скатанную из 3 круглых шариков, так еще волосы были собраны в точно такой же шарик-пучок. Ее любимым выражением в ответ на обещание *завтра* постричься (побриться, носить галстук/сменную обувь, не прогуливать) и пр было: "Завтра, все завтра. Ты посмотри, какая я толстая стала от твоих завтраков!!!"
И так на каждой линейке с "разбором полетов".

----------


## Schock

Мы своего лысого директора называли Фантомас А вот соседка наша крутила волосы на пиво на папильотки- маленькие тряпочки такие или газетные бумажки , скрученые в трубочку Если мелкие кучеряшки - то это называлось- мелкий баран или барашки А когда стало модно иметь в волосах оттенок- почему-то сиренево-пепельный , то мама разводила в нужной пропорции мои чернила для придания нужного оттенка Мужчины тоже следили за модой - в металлических баночках продавался бриллиантин , чтобы волосы блестели. Я нашла такую в горсаду и намазала соседского мальчика - имела потом, что послушать от его мамы


> В Одессе лысых иногда дразнили "кучерявыми"  А мы одного препода, у которого голова аж блестела, Глобусом называли.

----------


## Zhemchug

Бриллиантин - вроде бы из более раннего периода: 50-60-е? В 80-е мужские прически по объему стали напоминать женские. Во всяком случае мужчины точно не "прилизывали" волосы. Скорее "растрепывали" то, что было))).
К слову о прическах, на днях у нас во дворе слышим истерический плач ребенка. Оказалось соседская девочка лет 4-х схватила мертвой хваткой дворового котенка. На вопрос мамы, что случилось, выдала: "Аааааа, он не хочет причесываться, ааааа"... Ела разняли. Бедное животное чуть не посинело от ужаса и насилия))))...

----------


## Panty

> Невестка называет своего мужа "лохматый", когда он отрастает чуть больше, чем под ноль)))))


 Ну да, под Григория Ивановича)))




> Бриллиантин - вроде бы из более раннего периода: 50-60-е? В 80-е мужские прически по объему стали напоминать женские. Во всяком случае мужчины точно не "прилизывали" волосы. Скорее "растрепывали" то, что было))).
> К слову о прическах, на днях у нас во дворе слышим истерический плач ребенка. Оказалось соседская девочка лет 4-х схватила мертвой хваткой дворового котенка. На вопрос мамы, что случилось, выдала: "Аааааа, он не хочет причесываться, ааааа"... Ела разняли. Бедное животное чуть не посинело от ужаса и насилия))))...


 Бриллиантин точно был раньше, а с 70-х начались вихры враждебные на головах у мужчин)))
Бедный котенок чуть разрыв сердца не получил, это хорошо что она его не решила запеленать и уложить в коляску)))

----------


## Гидрант

> В Одессе лысых иногда дразнили "кучерявыми"  А мы одного препода, у которого голова аж блестела, Глобусом называли.


 -Шоб вы знали, мой муж причесывается еще дольше, чем я.
-Та шо вы говорите? У вас же такие роскошные волосы, а у него на голове совсем пусто.
-Если бы совсем! У него осталось три волоса, так он по два часа думает, где будет делать пробор: два налево, один направо или наоборот.  :smileflag:

----------


## Мыкола

> <...>"Шо у него Будулай уже на голове нарисовался" и пора идти под машинку)))


 А мне иногда (утром, когда ещё нечёсаный) говорят шо у меня на голове "Як в дурного на хаті"

----------


## Zhemchug

> А мне иногда (утром, когда ещё нечёсаный) говорят шо у меня на голове "Як в дурного на хаті"


 Вспомнились реплики моих сокурсниц по поводу причесок друг друга.  2 наиболее частых варианта:
1. Я упала с самосвала, тормозила головой.
2. Утро в курятнике.

И еще одна подколка из первых лет моего брака. У мужа к моменту нашего знакомства (ему было 33) волосы на голове сохранились уже не все. Бывает. И вот сижу я в парикмахерской, жду его. К мужскому залу подходит человек, спрашивает: 
-- Кто крайний?
-- Я мужа жду от мастера, а больше никого нет.
-- Так еще долго?
-- Не думаю, посмотрите на него. Сколько там стричь? 5 минут и все)))).
Правда, муж меня не слышал тогда, а то обиделся бы))))

----------


## Чебурген

> У него осталось три волоса, так он по два часа думает, где будет делать пробор: два налево, один направо или наоборот.


 И через три часа машет рукой, говоря: эх, пойду не причёсанным (с)

----------


## a33

> И через три часа машет рукой, говоря: *эх, пойду не причёсанным* (с)


 Как вариант : 
-когда осталась одна волосинка

----------


## Чебурген

> Вспомнились реплики моих сокурсниц по поводу причесок друг друга.  2 наиболее частых варианта:
> 1. Я упала с самосвала, тормозила головой.
> 2. Утро в курятнике.


 3. Взрыв на макаронной фабрике

----------


## Киров

"Два пальца в розетку"-поприкольнее будет.

----------


## Panty

При этом в середине 80-х наступило время когда спецом делали прическу с начесом, обпшиканной крепко лаком Прэлесть и она точно выглядела как "взрыв на макаронной фабрике"))))

----------


## Чебурген

> При этом в середине 80-х наступило время когда спецом делали прическу с начесом, *обпшиканной* крепко лаком Прэлесть и она точно выглядела как "взрыв на макаронной фабрике"))))


 Всё же в этой теме встречаются "те самые" слова  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

У нас говорили "попшикать" и "попшиканый")))) 
И еще, каюсь, мой отец последние годы жизни вынужден был не расставаться со спреями от астмы. А с моей "легкой" руки стал называть их: "где мой дихлофос"? 
Фраза была сугубо наша домашняя, но словообразование - чисто одесское. В том смысле, что слова используются в значении, практически противоположном изначальному. 
А, к слову, "дихлофос" человеку с хроническим кашлем и одышкой гораздо проще произнести, чем "астмопент".

----------


## Zhemchug

У нас говорили "попшикать" и "попшиканый")))) 
И еще, каюсь, мой отец последние годы жизни вынужден был не расставаться со спреями от астмы. А с моей "легкой" руки стал называть их: "где мой дихлофос"? 
Фраза была сугубо наша домашняя, но словообразование - чисто одесское. В том смысле, что слова используются в значении, практически противоположном изначальному. 
А, к слову, "дихлофос" человеку с хроническим кашлем и одышкой гораздо проще произнести, чем "астмопент".

----------


## TMar

А мы так и называем мое лекарство - "пшика" (так дочка, когда была маленькая, назвала).

----------


## Мыкола

Вчера, в 124 маршрутке:
Дама:
- Водитель, сделайте мне остановку на Льва Толстого!
Водитель:
- Вам здесь, или за углом?
Дама:
- Да!
Водитель:
- Что "ДА"?!
Дама:
- Можно здесь, можно за углом...

----------


## Panty

> Всё же в этой теме встречаются "те самые" слова


 Тааааааак, а как правильно?))) У нас еще водятся словечки надуханилась и намарафетилась))) Аэрозоли лекарственные все "пшикалки":
-Где у нас пшикалка?
-Какая?
-Которая от горла...Ингалипт,шоб его)))

----------


## Чебурген

Так там на пару пшиков осталось! (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

"Из окна сифонит"...это наше или как?)) Вспомнилось сразу как начался сильный ветер...опять)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Моя бабушка в очень далекие годы говорила о ком-то: "сыграл на симфоническом оркестре" в смысле заболел не очень приличной болезнью.

----------


## Black_Shef

> 3. Взрыв на макаронной фабрике


 _На море и обратно._
Такое выражение слышу постоянно

----------


## a33

как вариант: - вид на море и обратно))

----------


## Schock

Когда-то была какая-то борец ( борчиха- по-одесски) за права негров Анжела Дэвис Я слышала, как говорили "Что за Анжела Дэвис на голове?"  Соседка говорила так ;"  Посмотри на себя! Из-под какого хвоста ты вывалилась? Из какого зоопарка сбежала! А ну сделай так, чтоб все имели тебя за порядочную!" 


> 3. Взрыв на макаронной фабрике

----------


## Schock

Все, что разбрызгивалось было пшикалкой , это точно
Папа у нас наодеколонился , набрызгался, устроил тут газовую камеру, а маме говорили ; " Все, хватит штукатуриться, бери Шанель, пошли из дома ( Была песня; "Бери шинель, пошли домой!" 
С дореволюционных времен была в Одессе пудра рассыпчатая Рашель 
Потому говорили - Рашелься и пошли! А когда появился французский дермакол, - Дерьмаколься и пошли!
А одни легенды о косметике с толчка чего стоили Страшилки для женщин! Тетина "приятельница" ей шепотом рассказывала, что купили девочки одну перламутровую помаду на двоих, т.к.  могли позволить себе только один тюбик по бешеной цене Выковыряли из тюбика, разрезали пополам, а там записка; "Поздравляем с туберкулезом, стиляги!" Смех и грех! 


> Тааааааак, а как правильно?))) У нас еще водятся словечки надуханилась и намарафетилась))) Аэрозоли лекарственные все "пшикалки":
> -Где у нас пшикалка?
> -Какая?
> -Которая от горла...Ингалипт,шоб его)))

----------


## surepca

Это придумал не Марк Захаров, а главный художник Ленкома, автор приза "Золотая маска" Алик Щейнтис, одессит!

----------


## Олива

Кстати, для ценителей "нашего" языка - почитайте Юрия Литвака!(кто не читал)  "Одесса-свадьба", "Пароход Дмитрий Фурманов". Куча перлов :smileflag: 
Убери панику с лица!
Закрой рот с той стороны!
Шоб я умер вчера!

----------


## Anahata

Кроме "нашего" языка есть и "наш" способ мышления,"наш" юмор. Например,только в Одессе,когда пожилой женщине парень предлагает место,она благодарит словами "дай Бог Вашей жене хорошего любовника".У нас посмеялись и разошлись,а в Киеве (к примеру) можно нарваться на скандал.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Кроме "нашего" языка есть и "наш" способ мышления,"наш" юмор. Например,только в Одессе,когда пожилой женщине парень предлагает место,она благодарит словами "дай Бог Вашей жене хорошего любовника".У нас посмеялись и разошлись,а в Киеве (к примеру) можно нарваться на скандал.


 За Москву я уже не говорю. Можно просто не успеть выйти из автобуса)))))

----------


## Пушкин

Я люблю этот воздух просоленный,
гладь морскую,причалы в порту.
Я люблю этот город особенный!
Я горжусь,что в Одессе живу!

Поздравляю всех с Днём Рождения Одессы!!!!

----------


## Anahata

> За Москву я уже не говорю. Можно просто не успеть выйти из автобуса)))))


  Не то слово)))
Еще один перл в маршрутке:
Мужчина:-Женщина,присаживайтесь.Вы такая красивая...
Женщина:-Ой спасибо большое!
М:-Мы с Вами нигде не встречались?
Ж(пристально приглядываясь):-Мне тоже кажется,что я Вас где-то видела.В кине?..Нет,не в кине.В метре?..Тоже нет,не в метре...А!Вспомнила!На мене!

----------


## AnnAFC

Как-то с друзьями поехали в Закарпатье кататься на лыжах. Сидим в Колыбе ужинаем. И о чем-то бурно "разговариваем". За соседним столиком сидит компания и один мужчина нас спрашивает: "Ребята, а вы случайно не из Одессы приехали??? Ну мы ему: "А откуда вы это поняли????" Он нам ответил что, по разговору. Ну мы как культурные люди, спрашиваем тоже! Примерно так. А вы откуда приехали???? На что он нам отвечает: "Да шоб ты жил на одну зарплату!!!!"))))))))))) мы поняли, что они тоже Одесситы! Вот так!

----------


## Malena1106

> За Москву я уже не говорю. Можно просто не успеть выйти из автобуса)))))


 Чистая правда! Вот я порой, когда только по оооооочень неотложным делам (и всегда с тоской) приезжаю туда (Москва, Киев), смотрю на все это вокруг и мне становится как-то жаль (хотя не очень люблю испытывать это чувство) тех людей, которые там живут их образ мышления и способ жизни, взгляды. Они там без юмора все какие-то деревянные со стеклянно-выпученными глазами. Была возможность переехать в туда (Москва), но однозначно поняла что без любимого города, наших людей, нашего языка и юмора я и недели не продержусь и депрессионная волна захлестнет меня.

Еще во времена студенчества, приезжала к своим друзьям в Киев. Они, встретив меня, спрашивали: "Ну как дела???" А я им сходу: "Ща я Вам анектод продам!" (благо всяких анектодов, баек, случаев "из жизни" у нас каждый день хоть отбавляй)  :smileflag: 
Они в недоумении: "Что значит анектод продашь? Мы не просили ничего продавать, и не собираемся ничего у тебя покупать". Моему веселью не было предела.  И лишь потом им объснив все, при каждой новой встрече они просят меня: "Продай анекдот!"

----------


## Voland

> Чистая правда! Вот я порой, когда только по оооооочень неотложным делам (и всегда с тоской) приезжаю туда (Москва, Киев), смотрю на все это вокруг и мне становится как-то жаль (хотя не очень люблю испытывать это чувство) тех людей, которые там живут их образ мышления и способ жизни, взгляды. Они там без юмора все какие-то деревянные со стеклянно-выпученными глазами. Была возможность переехать в туда (Москва), но однозначно поняла что без любимого города, наших людей, нашего языка и юмора я и недели не продержусь и депрессионная волна захлестнет меня.
> 
> Еще во времена студенчества, приезжала к своим друзьям в Киев. Они, встретив меня, спрашивали: "Ну как дела???" А я им сходу: "Ща я Вам анектод продам!" (благо всяких анектодов, баек, случаев "из жизни" у нас каждый день хоть отбавляй) 
> Они в недоумении: "Что значит анектод продашь? Мы не просили ничего продавать, и не собираемся ничего у тебя покупать". Моему веселью не было предела.  И лишь потом им объснив все, при каждой новой встрече они просят меня: "Продай анекдот!"


 Могу проиллюстрировать... Однажды (еще в 90-м году) я и мой кум, кушали пельмени в московской пельменной, уксус на столе оказался весьма разбавленным и мы поняли что лить его в пельмени бессмыленно, ну и ... начали макать прямо в графин ... подходит уборщица и выливает эту жидкость из графина, и тут мой кум заявляет: "Бабуля! Вы зачем нашу водку вылили!!!" ... У бабки глаза на лоб ... и она нам ... "Ребята, вы только не буяньте, а ???" ... Видели бы вы это лицо!!!)))) С этого только началась наша эпопея  :smileflag: 
Она как раз и заключалась в полном несовпадении "картины мира" одесситов и москвичей, каждую шутку им приходилось объяснять (тем с которыми мы поближе общались)  :smileflag: 
Особое впечатление произвело то, что московские "панки","рокеры","байкеры" и т.д. ... таковыми и являются ... они *верят* в это все, а мы просто интересуемся, у нас в отличие от них *самостоятельное мышление*, которое по моему мнению возможно только при наличии чувства юмора. И подобное я всегда замечал вне Одессы  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> С этого только началась наша эпопея 
> Она как раз и заключалась в полном несовпадении "картины мира" одесситов и москвичей, каждую шутку им приходилось объяснять (тем с которыми мы поближе общались)


 Это точно.... Не имеет смысла шутить там (среди "бородатых лесорубов" (с)), где твои шутки не поймут.
 "Тем, кто смеётся, шутка жизнь продлевает. Тем, кто шутит- укорачивает"(с) Тот самый Мюнхаузен
А разжёвывать анекдот тем, кто "не понЯл"- самое последнее дело.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это точно.... Не имеет смысла шутить там (среди "бородатых лесорубов" (с)), где твои шутки не поймут.
>  "Тем, кто смеётся, шутка жизнь продлевает. Тем, кто шутит- укорачивает"(с) Тот самый Мюнхаузен
> А разжёвывать анекдот тем, кто "не понЯл"- самое последнее дело.


 .... был случай - как-то пересеклись с компанией из Питера ... слово за слово, шутка за шуткой  - в общем в ,,тёплой и дружественной обстановке,, происходило наше общение, пока не затронули еврейский вопрос .... ну, мы одесситы, к такому повороту дискуссии отнеслись с пониманием  и один наш товаришч, чтоб так сказать, продолжить тему рассказал анекдот: ,, А что правда, что из Питера уже выехали все евреи? .... - Таки нет - осталась еще одна еврейка ...- Да, и как ее фамилия? ...- Крейсер .... А зовут как? ... Аврора ............ и что тут началось ...... ...... страшно сказать - посягнули на святое ...........

----------


## Zhemchug

И шо, они таки обиделись за "колыбель революции"? Абалдеть...

----------


## Voland

> .... был случай - как-то пересеклись с компанией из Питера ... слово за слово, шутка за шуткой  - в общем в ,,тёплой и дружественной обстановке,, происходило наше общение, пока не затронули еврейский вопрос .... ну, мы одесситы, к такому повороту дискуссии отнеслись с пониманием  и один наш товаришч, чтоб так сказать, продолжить тему рассказал анекдот: ,, А что правда, что из Питера уже выехали все евреи? .... - Таки нет - осталась еще одна еврейка ...- Да, и как ее фамилия? ...- Крейсер .... А зовут как? ... Аврора ............ и что тут началось ...... ...... страшно сказать - посягнули на святое ...........


 Аналогичный был случай с американцами ... смеялись они с любых наших шуток ... смешливые вообще ребята ... палец покажи, и можно памперсы менять )))
Но как только шутки затронули их образ жизни ... цитирую : "Это не соответствует американскому духу!!!" ( с самым сурьезным выражением морды лица  :smileflag:  ) ... Отакэ )))

----------


## Milkaway

> И шо, они таки обиделись за "колыбель революции"? Абалдеть...


 .... ну, вроде того ... мы поняли, что о таком ,,историческом казусе,, они даже не подозревали ....

----------


## SergeS

> Аналогичный был случай с американцами ... смеялись они с любых наших шуток ... смешливые вообще ребята ... палец покажи, и можно памперсы менять )))
> Но как только шутки затронули их образ жизни ... цитирую : "Это не соответствует американскому духу!!!" ( с самым сурьезным выражением морды лица  ) ... Отакэ )))


 Работал с американским капитаном, так вот для него существовало только 2 языка-Американский(это тот что он понимает) и китайский (все остальные). Ну ничего, под конец контракта так же "хаил" всё американское и ржал с наших анекдотов.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Работал с американским капитаном, так вот для него существовало только 2 языка-Американский(это тот что он понимает) и китайский (все остальные). Ну ничего, под конец контракта так же "хаил" всё американское и ржал с наших анекдотов.


 Моральным разложением занимались?)))) Это мы умеем на высшем уровне)))) 
А вообще нам вот нравится тот язык, те далекие от совершенства манеры, на которых мы выросли в нашем замечательном городе. Но одна из основных составляющих здесь - юмор. Поэтому нам сложно воспринимать какие-то вещи слишком серьезно, ИМХО. Но и жить так чуть легче, чем на полном серьезе...

----------


## Milkaway

> Это точно.... Не имеет смысла шутить там (среди "бородатых лесорубов" (с)), где твои шутки не поймут.
>  "Тем, кто смеётся, шутка жизнь продлевает. Тем, кто шутит- укорачивает"(с) Тот самый Мюнхаузен
> А разжёвывать анекдот тем, кто "не понЯл"- самое последнее дело.


 ... еще в тему вспомнилась история ... как-то этим летом знакомые музыканты выезжали развлекать за город к морю ,,высоких гостей,, из города Донецка ... ну, тем захотелось не только, чтоб ушам было приятно, но и одесских шуток-прибауток .... ну, раз хотите - получите ... только у гостей наши приколы как-то ,,не пошли,, ... сначалы пытались объяснять что к чему и в каком месте надо смеяться, потом стало ясно, что это не только бесполезно, но и опасно - некоторые ,,гости,, буквально хватались за кобуру ....

----------


## Anahata

> ... еще в тему вспомнилась история ... как-то этим летом знакомые музыканты выезжали развлекать за город к морю ,,высоких гостей,, из города Донецка ... ну, тем захотелось не только, чтоб ушам было приятно, но и одесских шуток-прибауток .... ну, раз хотите - получите ... только у гостей наши приколы как-то ,,не пошли,, ... сначалы пытались объяснять что к чему и в каком месте надо смеяться, потом стало ясно, что это не только бесполезно, но и опасно - некоторые ,,гости,, буквально хватались за кобуру ....


 Похожая история в Киеве была.Только до шуток даже не дошло,да и "агрессором" была наша компания.Ничего такого,просто спросили с какой стороны перекрестка будет остановка (как раз все готовились к Евро, и некоторые остановки были снесены для реконструкции).Пассажиры вели себя так,будто мы сказали,что в машине заложена бомба.Никто на вопрос так и не ответил...

----------


## Milkaway

> Похожая история в Киеве была.Только до шуток даже не дошло,да и "агрессором" была наша компания.Ничего такого,просто спросили с какой стороны перекрестка будет остановка (как раз все готовились к Евро, и некоторые остановки были снесены для реконструкции).Пассажиры вели себя так,будто мы сказали,что в машине заложена бомба.Никто на вопрос так и не ответил...


 ....да....Киев - не Одесса ......у нас практически всегда и расскажут и покажут и поругаются, чей совет лучше ....

----------


## Киров

А вот вспомнилось(может уже и было,но читать 300 стр. не хочется),т.к.квартиры были маленькие,то мы, дети,поневоле были в курсе всех дворовых сплетен-кто с кем спит,кто еврей и т.д.И когда говорилось-"он(она) работает на волнорезе",это означало,что тот человек не где не работает и возможно и не работал.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Особое впечатление произвело то, что московские "панки","рокеры","байкеры" и т.д. ... таковыми и являются ... они *верят* в это все, а мы просто интересуемся, у нас в отличие от них *самостоятельное мышление*, которое по моему мнению возможно только при наличии чувства юмора. И подобное я всегда замечал вне Одессы


 а ещё у нас носили "бананы", а у них это канало за признак педерастии. как и их лосины в наших краях...

----------


## nerazborchivo

> ...когда говорилось-"он(она) работает на волнорезе",это означало,что тот человек не где не работает и возможно и не работал.


 очень часто на форуме я именно так себя и позиционирую. они все "понаехали"?!!!

----------


## OMF

> ....да....Киев - не Одесса ......у нас практически всегда и расскажут и покажут и поругаются, чей совет лучше ....


 Киевлянин - это не национальность, это диагноз

----------


## Moon Cat

> А вот вспомнилось(может уже и было,но читать 300 стр. не хочется),т.к.квартиры были маленькие,то мы, дети,поневоле были в курсе всех дворовых сплетен-кто с кем спит,кто еврей и т.д.И когда говорилось-*"он(она) работает на волнорезе",это означало,что тот человек не где не работает и возможно и не работал*.


   а я помню, что говорили: "он работает начальником волнореза" - интересно, это имело тоже самое значение или ...?

----------


## Zhemchug

> а я помню, что говорили: "он работает начальником волнореза" - интересно, это имело тоже самое значение или ...?


 Почти так же звучала реальная фраза о работе моего дяди в 70-е: "Электрик радуги". Он и в самом деле был электриком в ювелирном магазине "Радуга". Работа заключалась в смене вечных советских лампочек, если им случалось перегорать раз в полгода, а то и реже.

----------


## Пушкин

> Почти так же звучала реальная фраза о работе моего дяди в 70-е: "Электрик радуги". Он и в самом деле был электриком в ювелирном магазине "Радуга". Работа заключалась в смене вечных советских лампочек, если им случалось перегорать раз в полгода, а то и реже.


  работа - "не бей лежачего"...

----------


## TMar

А о тех, кто хотел казаться значительнее :smileflag: , чем был на самом деле, говорили "директор землетрясения" или "директор Тунгусского метеорита".

----------


## Zhemchug

> работа - "не бей лежачего"...


 100%. За ненадобностью менять лампочки он с большим энтузиазмом менял девушек. Благо его внешность и месторасположение (Дерибасовская) к этому очень располагали. Женился здесь раза три, со всеми развелся. Потом уехал за границу, там поменял несколько стран и наконец осел в Германии....

----------


## Чебурген

> "Электрик радуги"


 Кажется упоминал тут уже, повторюсь. Давным- давно (в далёкой- далёкой Галактике (с)  :smileflag: ), когда не было холодильников, а были "лёдники"- специально оборудованные места и/или ёмкости для хранения продуктов, существовала профессия подводный лё*д*чик- человек развозивший лёд на подводах  :smileflag:  Начальный смысл забылся, а словосочетание употреблялось в виде каламбура про лётчиков- подводников  :smileflag: 
Дедушка с бабушкой по привычке часто холодильники лёдниками называли.

----------


## Zhemchug

В моем окружении лёдников ни у кого не было (как-то так "исторически сложилось" ). А лёдником часто называли просто холодную погоду: "На улице лёдник".

----------


## Чебурген

> В моем окружении лёдников ни у кого не было (как-то так "исторически сложилось" ). А лёдником часто называли просто холодную погоду: "На улице лёдник".


 Но подвалы на Малороссийской были? Вот там продукты и хранили  :smileflag: 
Жена рассказывала, что у бабушки с дедушкой в довоенном доме на Софиевской на кухне под подоконником был специально оборудованый ящик, выходящий наружу. В нём и хранили продукты. В процессе капремонта ящик убрали, отверстие в стене замуровали, сейчас там рядом на стене висит кондишен (преемственность охлаждающих агрегатов  :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

> Кажется упоминал тут уже, повторюсь. Давным- давно (в далёкой- далёкой Галактике (с) ), когда не было холодильников, а были "лёдники"- специально оборудованные места и/или ёмкости для хранения продуктов, существовала профессия подводный лё*д*чик- человек развозивший лёд на подводах  Начальный смысл забылся, а словосочетание употреблялось в виде каламбура про лётчиков- подводников 
> Дедушка с бабушкой по привычке часто холодильники лёдниками называли.


 У нас дома я еще застал лёдник. Правда, по прямому назначению его не использовали (уже не было подводных лёдчиков), хотя и холодильника тоже еще не было - это была экзотика.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Но *подвалы* на Малороссийской были? Вот там продукты и хранили 
> Жена рассказывала, что у бабушки с дедушкой в довоенном доме на Софиевской на кухне под подоконником был специально оборудованый ящик, выходящий наружу. В нём и хранили продукты. В процессе капремонта ящик убрали, отверстие в стене замуровали, сейчас там рядом на стене висит кондишен (преемственность охлаждающих агрегатов )


 "Но рыба в Каме была" (С, А. Райкин) Подвалы были, но мы жили на 2 этаже. Под нами был еще 1-й этаж и жилой полуподвал. Так что продукты типа варенья хранили в шкафу "на площадке" - т.е. в парадной. И на Привоз бабушка ходила, как на работу - каждый день. Да и при их количестве ртов по любому не хватало бы готовить на несколько дней. Обед съедался сразу. Холодильник появился в семье где-то в 60-е, судя по тому, что сам он 1963 "года рождения".

----------


## Гидрант

И вы наверняка до этого года два стояли в "очереди на холодильник", пока в дом не пришла заветная открытка, что ваши "бешеные деньги" таки уже можно обменять на дефицитное чудо советского машиностроения. 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Наш "Днепр" тоже был 1963 года, ликвидировали мы его в конце 80-х - в рабочем состоянии при переезде на новую квартиру. Если бы не крошечная морозилка и не потребление электричества .... ой, то ли солнце раньше светило ярче, то ли руки у людей росли правильнее, то ли делал их, как говорили, в виде ширпотреба какой-то военный завод, но ни одного ремонта за четверть века! А вновь купленные исправно выходят из строя через плюс-минус месяц от срока гарантии.

----------


## Киров

А таки да чудо,у тещи Днепр  с 1965 года отработал,в прошлом году выбросили и то он был рабочий.

----------


## Чебурген

> "Но рыба в Каме была" (С, А. Райкин) Подвалы были, но мы жили на 2 этаже. Под нами был еще 1-й этаж и жилой полуподвал. Так что продукты типа варенья хранили в шкафу "на площадке" - т.е. в парадной. И на Привоз бабушка ходила, как на работу - каждый день. Да и при их количестве ртов по любому не хватало бы готовить на несколько дней. Обед съедался сразу. Холодильник появился в семье где-то в 60-е, судя по тому, что сам он 1963 "года рождения".


 У нас во дворе на Болгарской тоже жилые полуподвалы были, и мы на 2-м этаже жили, но в каждой парадной был вход в подвал, такая длинная "катакомба" (я там бывал, хоть и не один, но мне страшно всегда было) с отдельными комнатками с дверями. У каждой семьи (квартиры) была своя комнатка, где держали всякий хлам, бабушка рассказывала, что раньше и еду. В подвале было реально всегда прохладно, даже летом, хоть и сыровато. А на базар помню, бабушка тоже почти каждый день ходила, часто со мной, но на Алексеевский, нам ближе до него  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Бабушке Алексеевский был так "по мелочи". До него тоже было близко, но по сравнению с Привозом - "не тот масштаб!!!"))) До сих пор помню записки на клочках газет со списками продуктов синим химическим карандашом с ценами и общей суммой". И разговоры соседок: "есть на расход", "нет на расход"))))

----------


## феерический

> Кажется упоминал тут уже, повторюсь. Давным- давно (в далёкой- далёкой Галактике (с) ), когда не было холодильников, а были "лёдники"- специально оборудованные места и/или ёмкости для хранения продуктов, существовала профессия подводный лё*д*чик- человек развозивший лёд на подводах  Начальный смысл забылся, а словосочетание употреблялось в виде каламбура про лётчиков- подводников 
> Дедушка с бабушкой по привычке часто холодильники лёдниками называли.


 Да, это тут уже поднималось. Но я в детстве слышал и запомнил именно лЕдник, а не лЁдник. В контексте своего рода морозильной камеры и соответствующей погоды. Бабушка говорила - закрой окно, такой ледник развёл!

----------


## Чебурген

> Да, это тут уже поднималось. Но я в детстве слышал и запомнил именно лЕдник, а не лЁдник. В контексте своего рода морозильной камеры и соответствующей погоды. Бабушка говорила - закрой окно, такой ледник развёл!


 Две точки над буквой в данном случае, ИМХО, не принципиально. В Одессе часто *коверкали* слова  :smileflag:  В лЕднИк ударение на И, я так понимаю?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Напомнило: 
-- Как построить мавзолей для Брежнева с помощью двух кирпичей?
-- Превратить "Е" в "Ё" на мавзолее Ленина.

----------


## феерический

> Две точки над буквой в данном случае, ИМХО, не принципиально. В Одессе часто *коверкали* слова  В лЕднИк ударение на И, я так понимаю?


 Нет, ударение именно на л*Е*дник

----------


## Чебурген

> Напомнило: 
> -- Как построить мавзолей для Брежнева с помощью двух кирпичей?
> -- Превратить "Е" в "Ё" на мавзолее Ленина.


 В 70-х среди "богЭмы" слово "дублёнка" было принято произносить через мягкий знак  :smileflag:  Среди диссидентов тоже  :smileflag: 


> Нет, ударение именно на л*Е*дник


 Возможно, на разных улицах - разные ударения  :smileflag:  Не повод для спора  :smileflag:

----------


## Black_Shef

> А таки да чудо,у тещи Днепр  с 1965 года отработал,в прошлом году выбросили и то он был рабочий.


 ЗИЛ Москва исправно работает до сих пор с каких - то 196х годов и ничего ему не делается, правда уже не у меня, а у других, да какая разница...

----------


## Eugenia Tramp

Интересно, а слово "рубать" в смысле есть (кушать)  специфично для Одессы или для какого- то времени? Мой отец так говорил.

----------


## КАКАО

> как вариант: - вид на море и обратно))


 мое любимое выражение про внешний вид)))))

----------


## mlch

> Дедушка с бабушкой по привычке часто холодильники лёдниками называли.


 А у меня дед (1906-го года рождения) велосипед чаще "веломашиной" называл.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Интересно, а слово "рубать" в смысле есть (кушать)  специфично для Одессы или для какого- то времени? Мой отец так говорил.


 еще "люблю повеселиться особенно пожрать"

----------


## Kapitalina

"Пока толстый похудеет-худой сдохнет". Так говорит моя тетя Шура.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А у меня дед (1906-го года рождения) велосипед чаще "веломашиной" называл.


 Мои двоюродные бабушки точно так же говорили (примерно одного года).

----------


## Тополек

В прошлом году в Словакии катались на лыжах.
Слышим крик:
- Боря! Едь сюда! Не делай мне давление!
Ржали с мужем, и здесь наши люди)))  Оказалось таки да  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

> "Пока толстый похудеет-худой сдохнет". Так говорит моя тетя Шура.


 Позвольте поправить- пока толстый сохнет, худой сдохнет. Вы потеряли рифму!

----------


## Zhemchug

Чаще слышала и употребляю украинский вариант: "Поки товстий схудне, худий сдохне." Вроде и не рифма, а смешно...

----------


## Олива

Поки товстий сохне, худий сдохне  :smileflag:  а ещё лучше - на гадюцi сало не росте  :smileflag:

----------


## Олива

в смысле "кушать" ещё говорят "штефкать"

----------


## Виктор Р

> Так там на пару пшиков осталось! (с)


 А попрбуйте попшикать!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Чаще слышала и употребляю украинский вариант: "Поки товстий схудне, худий сдохне." Вроде и не рифма, а смешно...


  Ви ещё не здохли? Ви мне нравитесь!

----------


## Виктор Р

А как тут без мене?

----------


## Виктор Р

В турме...

----------


## Black_Shef

Уж не знаю за одесское это или приобретенное из вне.

Уже много лет слышу : "_Насыпать суп_"

----------


## феерический

Сегодня с мамой ездили на Еврейское кладбище на могилу старой семейной подруги, которая нянчила мою мама и еще застала меня. Так вот мы вспомнили, как она обращалась к детям: Маципура. А еще конструкцию ее фразы: "Митя бледный. Он у тебя ест фрукту?"

----------


## Чебурген

> Сегодня с мамой ездили на Еврейское кладбище на могилу старой семейной подруги


 Да, с некоторых пор помню фразу: "зайти на могилку"......

----------


## Panty

Разговариваю на днях с мужем, и тут малый встревает и начинает по своему объяснять, я ему говорю:
- Не суфлируй мне тут.
Суфлёр по моему такое древнее слово, которое практически выпало из оборота.

----------


## Чебурген

> Разговариваю на днях с мужем, и тут малый встревает и начинает по своему объяснять, я ему говорю:
> - Не суфлируй мне тут.
> Суфлёр по моему такое древнее слово, которое практически выпало из оборота.


 Ага, с детства помню фразу от многих: мне суфлёры не нужны.
 В основном в контексте: не надо меня поправлять и перебивать. 
Было ещё старое созвучное слово тапёр, но то другое...  :smileflag: 
 "Не стреляйте в пианиста, он играет, как умеет" (с)

----------


## Пушкин

> Ага, с детства помню фразу от многих: мне суфлёры не нужны.
>  В основном в контексте: не надо меня поправлять и перебивать.


  учителя так в школе часто говорили если кто то говорил параллельно с учителем))))

----------


## Panty

> Ага, с детства помню фразу от многих: мне суфлёры не нужны.
> В основном в контексте: не надо меня поправлять и перебивать. 
> Было ещё старое созвучное слово тапёр, но то другое... 
> "Не стреляйте в пианиста, он играет, как умеет" (с)


 Исполняет Валерий Леонтьев, за руялем Раймонд Паулс
Полюбите пианиста, 
Хоть он с виду неказистый, 
Не имеет званья до сих пор, 
Не спешите расставаться, 
Жизнь полна импровизаций, 
Гениальным может быть тапёр.

Чего-то вспомнилось о пианистах сразу))))

----------


## Чебурген

> учителя так в школе часто говорили если кто то говорил параллельно с учителем))))


 Да-да, в основном учителя  :smileflag:  "Модная фраза в учительской среде"  :smileflag:

----------


## Тополек

Бабушка мужа (1914 г.р.) говорила: холоднО, с ударением на последний слог  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> учителя так в школе часто говорили если кто то говорил параллельно с учителем))))


 И о тех, кто подсказывал.

----------


## Fantomka

> И о тех, кто подсказывал.


 ага, "Камчатка - не суфлируйте!" часто говорили у нас в школе

----------


## Zhemchug

Навеяло. Дочка как-то подсказала сокурснику на истории, что церковь в Украине в определенный период разделилась на три. А после этого ее пересадили за суфлерство. И дальше чел стал творить исключительно сам на тему, какие построили церкви: большие, красивые и пр. Группе было над чем поржать с полчаса. Прошу прощения за оффтоп.

----------


## Антрэ

> в смысле "кушать" ещё говорят "штефкать"


 "мусолить", например,рачки,арматуру вареной курки)

----------


## Чебурген

Мусолить в общем: долго с чем- то возиться.
А "рубать" в плане еды я тоже частенько слышал, правда, очень давно.

----------


## Malena1106

ой, а у нас в семье на тему еды частенько употребляется не "перекусить", а "подкушать"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> ой, а у нас в семье на тему еды частенько употребляется не "перекусить", а "подкушать"


 У слова "есть" (кушать) не один десяток синонимов, иногда очень интересных. Но не все они могут считаться "чиста одесскими". Вот, к примеру, "потоптать", "пошамать" и т.д. непонятно, откуда   :smileflag:  А вот насчёт "подкушать" в плане "перекусить"- это Вы правильно заметили, да, было дело, помню такое слово  :smileflag: 
 "Изя , не наедайся, скоро обедать" (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Malena1106

> "Изя , не наедайся, скоро обедать" (с)


 Коронная фраза из детсва

----------


## inborz

Артист погорелого театра - на выходку с претензией

----------


## Антрэ

моя соседка на куиные крылья говорит "ручки"..
-Купила куричку,стушила ручки и ножки)

----------


## феерический

> моя соседка на куиные крылья говорит "ручки"..
> -Купила куричку,стушила ручки и ножки)


 Мне привычнее "пульки", а вот за ручки не слышал.

----------


## Panty

> Мне привычнее "пульки", а вот за ручки не слышал.


 Пульки это ж бёдра))

----------


## Главный

Навскидку посмотрел - звериные, по большинству, здесь лики - ники, неужто годы столько наши дики?

----------


## Amon_RA

Миша режет кабана, Бабушка Америка заметает следы, свистун, баба-водолаз, Яник... теперь вот Главный подтянулся. Одесские штучки не умрут никогда.

----------


## феерический

> Пульки это ж бёдра))


 Значит, я вырос именно на бёдрах))))))))

----------


## Monat

> *Пульки это ж бёдра*))


 


> Значит, я вырос именно на *бёдра*х))))))))


 Пардон, вмешаюсь... :smileflag:  Пульки это не бедра, а то, что до бедра, голень так сказать, а бедра, таки бедра. Из окорочка, нижняя часть это пулька, а верхняя - бедрышко

----------


## Главный

Я знаю - пулю расписать, когда за преферанс садятся.
И пулька говорят - когда успели наиграться, проиграться
И вволю водочки надраться. 80-е - прошу, народ, оваций!
Всё отошло. 
Но штучки не ушли, одесские, навалом в них новаций.

----------


## Schock

Арматура вареной курки напомнила мне фразу про"синюю птицу"- скелет и прическа А еще соседка говорила - куриные коклеты 
А еще жуткий анекдот про костистое мясо- 
-Что дают? 
-Мясо пятой категории
- Это как? 
- Собачатина... Рубится вместе с будкой...
Прошу пардону у любителей собак


> "мусолить", например,рачки,арматуру вареной курки)

----------


## Макс

а у мине вопрос к знатокам - чем кардинально отличается "гармидер" от "халоймеса"?
я их всегда употреблял как синонимы беспорядка, неорганизованности. 
и тут зашел спор, что "беспорядок" - это тока "гармидер" и никак иначе.
а "халоймес" - это чушь, бред, что-то несерьезное.

так хто же таки прав?

----------


## Чебурген

Я бы сказал, что халоймес- это всякий старый хлам, создающий гармидер  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я бы сказал, что халоймес- это всякий старый хлам, создающий гармидер


 Халоймес - это таки в большей степени не беспорядок, а чепуха, ерунда, некачественная вещь. В семье мужа говорили фразу "халоймес на ватине". Буквально: пальто из некачественной ткани, но с утеплителем. А в переносном смысле - не стОит вкладывать затраты, усилия в нечто, того не стоящее. Русский аналог: "овчинка выделки не стОит", ибо - "халоймес")))).

----------


## inborz

Халоймес - из иврита: мечты, сны. 
Как это часто бывает, ивритские слова в идише принимают иронический смысл. В идише - пустые сны, мечты. В общем - ерунда.

----------


## Milkaway

... из диалога в секонд-хенде - две женщины перебирают вещи:

    - а это - ВЕСЩ ??? 
    - фи, это - ХАЛОЙМЕС!!!!!!!! 

+ мимика и жесты ...

----------


## Антрэ

про внука соседки- "она с ним будет иметь такой халоймес,надо было воспитывать,пока он лежал впоперек,а  не вдоль кровати"..
а на пульки мы а бедро у нас- "ляшка" и "пристяжка"

----------


## Чебурген

> про внука соседки- "она с ним будет иметь такой *халоймес*,надо было воспитывать,пока он лежал впоперек,а  не вдоль кровати"..


 ИМХО, в данном контексте и при таком построении предложения уместнее было употребить слово гембель  :smileflag:  А халоймес соседка поимела в виде своего внука, когда он вырос, как мне кажется, возможно и ошибаюсь, я не в курсе  :smileflag:  Хотя обычно "халоймес" применяется по отношению к предметам неодушевлённым  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> про внука соседки- "она с ним будет иметь такой халоймес,надо было воспитывать,пока он лежал впоперек,а  не вдоль кровати"...


 .... наш приятель - про свою бывшую: ,,  ... вот скажите - за что мне был нужен этот гембель с тем халоймесом??? .... ( по какой причине мне никак не попадается нормальная девушка - одни неприятности и разочарования)

----------


## Gebas

> ИМХО, в данном контексте и при таком построении предложения уместнее было употребить слово гембель  А халоймес соседка поимела в виде своего внука, когда он вырос, как мне кажется, возможно и ошибаюсь, я не в курсе  Хотя обычно "халоймес" применяется по отношению к предметам неодушевлённым


  +1 Я слышал только так.

----------


## KosmoBoy

> ... из диалога в секонд-хенде - две женщины перебирают вещи:
> 
>     - а это - ВЕСЩ ??? 
>     - фи, это - ХАЛОЙМЕС!!!!!!!! 
> 
> + мимика и жесты ...


 За Халоймес +100!!!

----------


## Milkaway

> За Халоймес +100!!!


 хе-хе .... а где же плюсик?

----------


## Zhemchug

В свете вышесказанного припоминаются выражения "а писте халоймес" и "а писте мансе". В смысле *пустых*, никчемных вещей и разговоров соответственно...

----------


## inborz

> хе-хе .... а где же плюсик?


 а плюсик - это халоймес

----------


## Zhemchug

> а плюсик - это халоймес


 Вы предлагаете нечто более существенное?))))))

----------


## Чебурген

Запахло махен гешефтом......

----------


## Milkaway

> а плюсик - это халоймес


  .... халоймес халоймесу рознь ... народная примета....

----------


## Zhemchug

> Запахло махен гешефтом......


 Ой, нет уже сейчас тех гешефт-махеров... Во всяком случае, среди здесь))))...

----------


## Schock

Говаривали:
-Это не просто халоймес, это дрек ( мит пфеффер)

А еще существовала халабуда 
Все дети так называли самодельные шалаши, а взрослые сарайчики для лодок в Черноморке При сараюшке были летние кухоньки на мосточках над водой и помещение для спанья Я даже бывала в двух=уровневой халабуде 
Только вот что это слово значит? Откуда корни? Откуда растут ноги? Кто знает?


> Халоймес - это таки в большей степени не беспорядок, а чепуха, ерунда, некачественная вещь. В семье мужа говорили фразу "халоймес на ватине". Буквально: пальто из некачественной ткани, но с утеплителем. А в переносном смысле - не стОит вкладывать затраты, усилия в нечто, того не стоящее. Русский аналог: "овчинка выделки не стОит", ибо - "халоймес")))).

----------


## Чебурген

> Говаривали:
> -Это не просто халоймес, это дрек ( мит пфеффер)
> 
> А еще существовала халабуда 
> Все дети так называли самодельные шалаши, а взрослые сарайчики для лодок в Черноморке При сараюшке были летние кухоньки на мосточках над водой и помещение для спанья Я даже бывала в двух=уровневой халабуде 
> Только вот что это слово значит? Откуда корни? Откуда растут ноги? Кто знает?


 Дреком называли крайне некачественную вещь или подделку. 
Кто не строил в детстве халабуды, а будучи взрослым, помогал их строить детям  :smileflag: 
 А те кухоньки над водой и помещения для спанья в Черноморке и не только,помню... Их куренями называли.

----------


## inborz

это дрек ( мит пфеффер) - идиш. Ну, как бы поприличнее написать...В общем, экскременты с перцем. Полное ...

----------


## Гидрант

Та ничего такого неприличного - особенно по теперешним либеральным стандартам  :smileflag:  Дрек - дерьмо. А "мит пфеффер" идиоматически соответствует "...на палочке", хотя дословно таки да "с перцем".  

Конечно, дрек гораздо грубее и ругательнее, чем халоймес, который ближе к обозначению пустышки в блестящей упаковке - разворачивать не стоит труда из-за пустоты. А дрек разворачивать  и трогать очень сильно не рекомендуется... из-за специфических последствий. 
Халоймес - нечто не дотягивающее до положительного стандарта, дрек - явно стремящееся к отрицательному уровню. Об неважном эстрадном певце - халоймес,  о "любимом" политике с бигборда - дрек.

----------


## Milkaway

> Халоймес - нечто не дотягивающее до положительного стандарта, дрек - явно стремящееся к отрицательному уровню.


  .... не в бровь, а в глаз!!! ... точнее не скажешь ....

----------


## Чебурген

> о "любимом" политике с бигборда - дрек.


 Ещё к слову  :smileflag:  вспомнилось, бабушка людей со, скажем так, расстройствами психики, или просто дурачков, называла "мишигины"  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

мишигине... мЕшигине коп... ми(е)шигинер...  "правильнее", наверное, мешугине, т.к. в разговорном немецком Meschugge = сумасшедший, взбалмошный, вздорный... но это еще "кто у кого взял!"  :smileflag: . Вот тут утверждается, что и в иврит мешугине "просочилось" вместе с многочисленными эмигрантами из Европы еще к середине 20-го века.

А в Одессе - где-то рядом с шлемазлом, пожалуй, чуть менее эмоционально и более сочувственно, как и подобает диагнозу.

----------


## OMF

> Ой, нет уже сейчас тех гешефт-махеров... Во всяком случае, среди здесь))))...


 Халоймес гешефту люпус эст

----------


## inborz

Вы будете смеяться, но мешигинер пришел из иврита - мешуга, что значит - сумасшедший. А уж немецкий разговорный взял таки из идиша, да и современный иврит взял из идиша свое же слово в новой упаковке

----------


## inborz

Со шлемазлом аналогичная история. Шалем - целый, мазл - счастье, на иврите. Через идиш, сдобренный иронией - ну, пооолное счастье, недотепа, в общем

----------


## Макс

За "дрек" слышал устойчивое выражение: "дело - дрек" (перевод не нужен, да?)
А есть еще "швах", в значении "полный швах" (употребляется в значении "совсем плохо")

----------


## Главный

Дрек - это якорь гребных лодок. Дело - дрек, значит не идёт, оно заякорено.
Часто употребимое слово, как и швах.

----------


## Milkaway

> Дрек - это якорь гребных лодок. Дело - дрек, значит не идёт, оно заякорено.
> Часто употребимое слово, как и швах.


 .... помню среди общих знакомых был товарищ по фамилии Швах (или Швех) ... и когда одна подруга благосклонно приняла ,,закидоны,, этого ухажера, ее мама - ну так, промеждупрочим - деликатно заметила вслух, что у приличного человека из хорошей семьи такой фамилии быть не может!!!)))) .....

----------


## Чебурген

> .... помню среди общих знакомых был товарищ по фамилии Швах (или Швех) ... и когда одна подруга благосклонно приняла ,,закидоны,, этого ухажера, ее мама - ну так, промеждупрочим - деликатно заметила вслух, что *у приличного человека из хорошей семьи такой фамилии быть не может!!!*)))) .....


 Я думаю, что какая- нибудь Розалия Абрамовна своей юной Сарочке то же самое сказала бы насчёт фамилии Иванов  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Я думаю, что какая- нибудь Розалия Абрамовна своей юной Сарочке то же самое сказала бы насчёт фамилии Иванов


 .... таки Вы правы - Иван Иванович Иванов - тоже очень подозрительное сочетание ))) ....

----------


## Чебурген

Особенно в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## RBG

Подозрительное... Лет 15 назад услыхала от администратора еврейского кладбища историю о семье, скажем, Рабиновичей, часть из которых правдами и неправдами смогла в советское время стать ,скажем, Ивановыми. А вот когда Рабиновичи вырвались на землю обетованную, Ивановых к ним не пустили по причине нееврейства.

----------


## Schock

Вспомнился анекдот;
-Вы прекрасный скрипач! Как Вас зовут?
-Иван
-А фамилия? 
-Иванов
-А отчество?
-Абрамович
-Боже мой, как глубоко зарыт талант!  


> Подозрительное... Лет 15 назад услыхала от администратора еврейского кладбища историю о семье, скажем, Рабиновичей, часть из которых правдами и неправдами смогла в советское время стать ,скажем, Ивановыми. А вот когда Рабиновичи вырвались на землю обетованную, Ивановых к ним не пустили по причине нееврейства.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вспомнился анекдот;
> -Вы прекрасный скрипач! Как Вас зовут?
> -Иван
> -А фамилия? 
> -Иванов
> -А отчество?
> -Абрамович
> -Боже мой, как глубоко зарыт талант!


 .... совершенно реальная история - на своем дне рождения один известный юбиляр попросил исполнить музыкантов старинные клезмерские мелодии - партию скрипки играл человек с абсолютно русскими Ф,И,О, но внешность исполнителя, как говориться, была ,,с намёком,, .... после виртуозного исполнения, скрипача подвели к юбиляру и тот, прослезившись, спросил - мол, какой же Вы ,,Иванов,,?... на что скрипач скромно ответил, что ,,Иванов,, - это псевдоним ))) ....

----------


## Milkaway

> Подозрительное... Лет 15 назад услыхала от администратора еврейского кладбища историю о семье, скажем, Рабиновичей, часть из которых правдами и неправдами смогла в советское время стать ,скажем, Ивановыми. А вот когда Рабиновичи вырвались на землю обетованную, Ивановых к ним не пустили по причине нееврейства.


 .... у наших друзей была похожая история: часть семьи ,,Ивановы,,  а часть  - вроде бы где-то Арановичи ... но это надо было еще и доказать!!!)))) ....

----------


## феерический

Бьют не по паспорту, а по роже - как когда-то слышал от кого-то в семье.

----------


## Schock

Кстати о скрипачах и о СКРЫПОЧКЕ : Мальчик из соседнего двора, потомок испанских детей , по имени Педро Педрович, всегда возмущался, что его бабушка говорила 
- А мой играет на музыке. 
Так только в Одессе говаривали : играть на музыке либо шпилить на фоно, на скрыпочке. 
- Твоя сольфеджия меня разорит! ( о дополнительных уроках) 
- Шо, ты ее на музыку отдала? На какую? ( имеется в виду инструмент)
- Ты хочешь ее пойти в Столярского?
Как-то сыну сказала-
- Пойдем на концерт 
-Куда?
- в Филармонию 
-Так там же много людей 
- И что? 
- А вдруг я буду играть и ошибусь ? 
Скромный одесский ребенок...

----------


## Чебурген

Да, "отдать на музыку"- это *наше всё*  :smileflag:  Пол Одессы- Ойстрахи, а если у родителей есть немного денег на скрЫпочку побольше- то вторая половина Растроповичи... Маму в детстве ещё до войны тоже заставляли на пианине играть (хорошая пианина, Рёниш кажется называлась, с канделябрами- подсвечниками), я её с детства запомнил, но так на неё смотрел, шо мине играть на ней не учили...
Но надо отдать должное, мама таки закончила какую-то небольшую музыкальную школу, и даже уроки музыки давала. Давать уроки музыки в Одессе- это было престижно  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... как вам это нравиться: мой Моня таки очень талантливый ребьёнок - прямо выдающийся!!! ... после школы Столярского совсем забросил скрыпку, зато стал виртуозно играть на нервах ...

----------


## Voland

> ... как вам это нравиться: мой Моня таки очень талантливый ребьёнок - прямо выдающийся!!! ... после школы Столярского совсем забросил скрыпку, зато стал виртуозно играть на нервах ...


 Ой, я совсем не Моня, а и вовсе Слава, но прошел ту же школу(с еврейскими учителями), и могу сказать, что мы играли на нервах, потому что, интересовались не скрипкой, а просто чем нибудь другим, малопонятным нашим родителям  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Ой, я совсем не Моня, а и вовсе Слава, но прошел ту же школу(с еврейскими учителями), и могу сказать, что мы играли на нервах, потому что, интересовались не скрипкой, а просто чем нибудь другим, малопонятным нашим родителям


 Если Вы думаете, шо сейчас другие дети, то глубоко ошибаетесь, они так умеют виртуозно играть на нервах, шо мене такое и не снилось))) А когда мой сына делает мне мелкий подхалимаж я готова ему все простить и все разрешить, даже его мелкие шкоды и внеплановые мультики, даже если нас ждёт укрмова или англицкий, когда приходит время ,то уже мама пилит мозги))))

----------


## Milkaway

> Ой, я совсем не Моня, а и вовсе Слава, но прошел ту же школу(с еврейскими учителями), и могу сказать, что мы играли на нервах, потому что, интересовались не скрипкой, а просто чем нибудь другим, малопонятным нашим родителям


 ... ах, ну не всем же так везет - у некоторых, между прочим, и родители музыканты и бабушки-дедушки и другие всякие родичи - их всех вместе так просто  не проведешь - тут особенный талант нужен ))) ...

----------


## pmish

> Ой, я совсем не Моня, а и вовсе Слава, но прошел ту же школу(с еврейскими учителями), и могу сказать, что мы играли на нервах, потому что, интересовались не скрипкой, а просто чем нибудь другим, малопонятным нашим родителям


  А я таки Моня, но шо касаeться фортепьяно и скрипачки у меня ничего не вишло. зато я отменный игрок на нервах -был в детстве, есть и таки здохну таким. А когда хипиш утихал, мамины слова......Шоб ты всрался со своими выГибонами.....

----------


## Главный

Что значит "сделал" по одесски - по Марксу с бородой - "прибавочная стоимость" - навар.

Пальмовое масло - само капает - бодяжить -"сделал свой %" - навар. 

Коровье - пасти - доить - сбивать - бодяжить -"сделал свой %" - навар.

И так далее... Называется бизнес - прОцент.

Это что - надо высшее образование?

----------


## феерический

Нет, достаточно 3х классов в арбузной гавани)

----------


## Пушкин

> Что значит "сделал" по одесски - по Марксу с бородой - "прибавочная стоимость" - навар.
> 
> Пальмовое масло - само капает - бодяжить -"сделал свой %" - навар. 
> 
> Коровье - пасти - доить - сбивать - бодяжить -"сделал свой %" - навар.
> 
> И так далее... Называется бизнес - прОцент.
> 
> Это что - надо высшее образование?


  Ви знаете что то за гешефт? так я вам скажу больше - Ви ничего не знаете... Бодяжить (не помню что бы я в детстве слышал это слово) значит что то  смешивать или делать (за бодяжить), а не наваривать...

----------


## Гидрант

Все ваши "бодяжить" и прочие шмекерии это не "сделать по-одесски", а "сделать как сейчас в Одессе делает быдло с полгода ППУ"  :smileflag: 

А в "той еще Одессе" дела надо было делать красиво, и это достигалось не только природными дарованиями (с генетической памятью, чуть более древней и цивилизованной, чем у донецких терриконов), но и активным: "учиться, учиться, учиться", позже скоммунидзенным вождем мирового пролетариата. 

Не только маклеры и лепетутники, но простые торговцы, резники, вплоть до фурманов и балагул - куда хотели пристроить свое чадо? Правильно - в коммерческое Файга, которое никогда не пустовало... и таки из него выходили умные и порядочные коммерсанты. А единственный за все историю отчисленный за лень и раздолбайство Ледя Вайсбейн стал всего навсего  великим певцом... и говорят, даже немногое из коммерции, усвоенное у Файга ему таки неплохо в его деятельности помогало  :smileflag: 

ПС. "_Если хочешь что кушать, сумей загнать на Толчке от жилетки рукава_" (с). "_Торговля делает из нас артистов_" (с).  АРТИСТОВ... а не жлобов !

----------


## Главный

Моя бабушка, пусть земля пухом, говаривала. Артисты и журналисты - базарные люди. Разве была не права. А жлобА, тут не причем.

----------


## Schock

Кто такие лепетутники? Не встречала...
А что касается простых наших людей с Привоза, они некоторых сегодняшних профессоров за пояс заткнут Там есть один мясник- Саша- так вот он ни одного круиза в Италию не пропустил Его фишка была - Императорский Рим. С ним побеседовать за покупкой мяса - большое удовольствие....

----------


## Чебурген

У Паустовского упоминается. Мелкие "коммерсанты" с жульническими замашками. Ещё дореволюционный термин, вышедший из обихода. Я на слуху не припомню...
А по поводу простых людей с Привоза... Если бы профессор, преподающий историю Древнего Рима, имел столько, столько тот мясник Саша, он бы и за императорский Рим, и за современный покупателям (и не только) мог бы больше рассказать  :smileflag: .  
P.S.  Не исключаю, что мясник Саша раньше был преподавателем истории в ВУЗе  :smileflag:

----------


## a33

> У Паустовского упоминается.


 Вы мне напомнили о "наших одесских журналистах "!
 :smileflag:

----------


## Schock

К сожалению видела учительницу по ф-но своего сына, помогающую торговать мясом какой-то Гапке  на Привозе Не захотела ставить в неловкое положение и проскочила не поздоровавшись А вдруг засмущается? Кстати тут компьютер при написании письма меня все время поправляет : не дворничка, а дворничиха. Подчеркнул мотлох, треники и положь взад, руки пообрывать тоже подчеркнул... Видно опять по-дворовому крапаю

Кстати, одесские дворничихи - это отдельная песня. Когда нашей доброй дворничке тете Вере дали квартиру и она перебралась на Поскот, в нашем дворе появилась новая дворничиха Маруся-молдаванка- иссушенное злобой и завистью существо, патологически ненавидящее всякую живность. Она регулярно травила котов и голубей и улыбалась загадочной улыбкой Джоконды, когда какая-нибудь из наших старушек или ребенок, всхлипывая , несли на погост, сиречь в мусорный контейнер коробку из-под обуви с почившим любимцем. Змеища подколодная и Медуза- Гангрена , как ее прозвали дети. 


> У Паустовского упоминается. Мелкие "коммерсанты" с жульническими замашками. Ещё дореволюционный термин, вышедший из обихода. Я на слуху не припомню...
> А по поводу простых людей с Привоза... Если бы профессор, преподающий историю Древнего Рима, имел столько, столько тот мясник Саша, он бы и за императорский Рим, и за современный покупателям (и не только) мог бы больше рассказать .  
> P.S.  Не исключаю, что мясник Саша раньше был преподавателем истории в ВУЗе

----------


## Антрэ

Анекдот сегодня прочитала
Одесса. Дерибассовская. По ней мечется взмыленный интеллигент.
Подскакивает к одесситу:
- Вы не знаете, где находится почта?
- Знаю. А зачем она вам?
- Хочу послать деньги родителям в Москву.
- Пошлите со мной.
- Нет! Я вас не знаю!
- Не бойтесь, пошлите со мной!
- Нет! Ни в коем случае! Вы меня обманете!
- Ну ладно, придурок, если ты из Москвы, скажу тебе по-русски: Идёмте со мной! Я покажу, где почта!

----------


## Чебурген

> *- Пошлите со мной.*


 Вспомнилось за достаточно частое "изв*е*ните". Дружочек в таких случаях писал: я не зв*е*ню  :smileflag:  Ну, а дальше уже были базары за колокольчик, за "Царь колокол" и прочая ненормативная лексика в плане обмена грамматическими любезностями  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Вспомнилось за достаточно частое "изв*е*ните". Дружочек в таких случаях писал: я не зв*е*ню  Ну, а дальше уже были базары за колокольчик, за "Царь колокол" и прочая ненормативная лексика в плане обмена грамматическими любезностями


 ... и еще ,,комплимент,, : похужал и возмудел ... (похудел и возмужал)))) ...

----------


## arial0072

Ещё из юношеских воспоминаний: _"У каждого пирика своя лирика"._  Это нежное слово, как я понимаю, означает совершенно конкретную часть мужского организма. Или я неправильно понимаю?

----------


## Chulik

*Антон* - мужской член. Вот почему в нашем Городе можно узнать приезжего. Ни один здравомыслящий Одессит не назовет своего сына Антоном. Лично у меня нет знакомых с таким именем.
Пример употребления:
Маленький мальчик подходит к очень пузатому мужику и говорит:
- Дядя, у вас ширинка расстегнута, аж антон видно...
- Передай ему привет, пацан, я его уже 8 лет не видел...  :smileflag: 

А этот случай произошёл реально на свадьбе. К дружке невесты приехал её знакомый из Херсона по имени Антон. Идет традиционный для Одессы парад гостей и тамада выдаёт: "А теперь молодых поздравит дружка невесты *СО СВОИМ АНТОНОМ*!!!" Свадьба легла и больше не вставала...  :smileflag: 

*ШМОН* - с идиш дословно переводится как "восемь". Именно в "шмонэ" часов утра, в одесской тюрьме из камер выводили всех заключённых и устраивали обыск в этих камерах. Из-за стен местной тюрьмы и попал данный термин сначала в одесский, а потом уже и в русский языки.

- Здрасти вам через окно,
Где ви сушите бельё?
- Над духовкой на вировке,
Чтоб не слямзили воровки!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Chulik

> Ещё из юношеских воспоминаний: _"У каждого пирика своя лирика"._  Это нежное слово, как я понимаю, означает совершенно конкретную часть мужского организма. Или я неправильно понимаю?


  Неправильно понимаете, потому что присказка звучит так: "У каждого *клирика* своя лирика", где *клирик* - низкий чин священнослужителя.

----------


## RBG

А также "У каждого Додика своя методика"

----------


## Чебурген

Одесситам как-то ближе _у каждого додика своя методика_  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Одесситам как-то ближе _у каждого додика своя методика_


 ... был у нас сосед по даче Давид ... имел полезное хобби - ,,алхимическим способом,, путём различных экспериментов с продуктами, получал бодрящие душу напитки ... местные алкаши очень уважали  дачного алхимика и с неизменным пиитетом отмечали, что у нашего додика - таки да своя методика!!! ))) ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Одесситам как-то ближе _у каждого додика своя методика_


 ... был у нас сосед по даче Давид ... имел полезное хобби - ,,алхимическим способом,, путём различных экспериментов с продуктами, получал бодрящие душу напитки ... местные алкаши очень уважали  дачного алхимика и с неизменным пиитетом отмечали, что у нашего додика - таки да своя методика!!! ))) ...

----------


## Schock

У каждого Абрама( Зямы) - своя программа 
У каждого Мони - свои законы 
У каждого Коли - свои приколы 
У каждой Сары - свои базары
В каждой избушке - свои погремушки


> Одесситам как-то ближе _у каждого додика своя методика_

----------


## Chulik

Ещё очень страшно приезжих стопорит фраза "*Делать базар*". Как сказал одесский писатель: «Для всех базар – это продуктовые ряды, для нас – сосредоточие и магия жизни. Это наш клуб и поход на базар – праздник и ритуал. Нам базар – как немцу-протестанту воскресное совместное хоровое пение.»
И ещё одно базарное слово "Гилить цену"  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Базар уже не тот, с кем там торговаться, а цены продолжают гилить  :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> Неправильно понимаете, потому что присказка звучит так: "У каждого *клирика* своя лирика", где *клирик* - низкий чин священнослужителя.


  Я бы согласился с этой трактовкой, но одесситы тем и славны, что умеют перевести всё что угодно под свои нужды, а кроме того, я впервые услышал эту фразу от своих еврейских друзей, и смысл её был совершенно определённый.

----------


## Макс

> У каждого Абрама( Зямы) - своя программа 
> У каждого Мони - свои законы 
> У каждого Коли - свои приколы 
> У каждой Сары - свои базары
> В каждой избушке - свои погремушки


 Всякий Иван имеет свой план

----------


## inborz

У каждого Додика своя методика

----------


## Главный

Когда сортир зовут гальюном - то наша песня - я в Одессе.

----------


## SergeS

> Когда сортир зовут гальюном - то наша песня - я в Одессе.


 Та не, во всех портовых городах "эту песню не задушишь, не убьешь".

----------


## Moon Cat

> Когда сортир зовут гальюном - то наша песня - я в Одессе.


 


> Та не, во всех портовых городах "эту песню не задушишь, не убьешь".


 совершенно верно, мы здесь уже обсуждали эту песню на примере слова "шхеры"и  "зашхерить"

----------


## Chulik

*БАРБУТ* – место проведения азартных игр. За пределами Одессы именуется «катраном». Образован от слова «байбурт», так называется одна из игр в кости.  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> *Антон* - мужской член. Вот почему в нашем Городе можно узнать приезжего. Ни один здравомыслящий Одессит не назовет своего сына Антоном. Лично у меня нет знакомых с таким именем.
> Пример употребления:
> Маленький мальчик подходит к очень пузатому мужику и говорит:
> - Дядя, у вас ширинка расстегнута, аж антон видно...
> - Передай ему привет, пацан, я его уже 8 лет не видел...


 ещё пример из жизни, подслушанный в кабинете гинеколога,
За шторкой пожилая доктор осматривает и при этом  наставляет молоденькую пациентку:
- И вообще, милочка,скажи своему, чтоб он мыл... антон
- У меня муж не Антон
- Все равно скажи :smileflag:

----------


## Monat

> ещё пример из жизни, подслушанный в кабинете гинеколога,
> За шторкой пожилая доктор осматривает и при этом  наставляет молоденькую пациентку:
> - И вообще, милочка,скажи своему, чтоб он мыл... *антон*
> - У меня муж не Антон
> - Все равно скажи


 Интересно, а почему именно Антон? От чего это пошло? Почему не другое имя??? Кто-то знает...

"Вышел до ветру, только взялся за "антона""...

----------


## Voland

> Интересно, а почему именно Антон? От чего это пошло? Почему не другое имя??? Кто-то знает...
> 
> "Вышел до ветру, только взялся за "антона""...


 Жил-был condom, наше произношение превратило его в "гандон", затем он перебрался на носителя и стал - антон.
Такая вот версия.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

За Чехова обидно.... А вообще, во второй половине 90-х было такое ООО "Антон" (не путайте с КБ "Антонов"). Что -то с ними мало кто хотел работать, суеверные, что ли были...  :smileflag:

----------


## Monat

> Жил-был condom, наше произношение превратило его в "гандон", затем он перебрался на носителя и стал - антон.
> Такая вот версия.


 н-да, доходчиво, но как-то не романтично..
А еще версии есть?

----------


## Chulik

*АНТОН* – на блатном жаргоне означал «дворник» (кон. 19-го, нач. 20-го в.в.). А дворники в своё время всегда всё видели и всё знали, соответственно были сексотами (секретными сотрудниками) ГПУ/НКВД/МВД. Вот такая вот нелюбовь блатных к дворникам нашла своё отражение в нашем Одесском языке  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> За *Чехова* обидно.... А вообще, во второй половине 90-х было такое ООО "Антон" (не путайте с КБ "Антонов"). Что -то с ними мало кто хотел работать, суеверные, что ли были...


 да, ассоциация с ним
будучи школьницами, когда надо было вставить крепкое словцо, мы ругались так:
Антон(делалась многозначительная пауза) Павлович Чехов 

это сейчас, как правило и к сожалению(((, вся молодежь говорит на мате, причем девчонки еще похлеще

----------


## Гидрант

> *АНТОН* – на блатном жаргоне означал «дворник» (кон. 19-го, нач. 20-го в.в.). А дворники в своё время всегда всё видели и всё знали, соответственно были сексотами (секретными сотрудниками) ГПУ/НКВД/МВД. Вот такая вот нелюбовь блатных к дворникам нашла своё отражение в нашем Одесском языке


 "*Антон. Латинское имя, означающее "вступающий в бой"* (с) (http://www.astromeridian.ru/imya/znachenie_imeni_Anton.html) - а мне такая ассоциация более симпатична  :smileflag:

----------


## Chulik

А как же не вспомнить про такое шикарное, но к сожалению забытое слово "*БАН*", обозначающее железнодорожный вокзал???

На *бану* шум и гам, суета
На *бану* щипачи промышляли.
И почти на глазах у ментов
Они ловко карманы шмонали.

Пиковая дама,
*Бан* шумит давно.
Говорила мама:
«Не ходи в кино!»

Вся Молдаванка ушла на *бан*,
Там продаётся мой шарабан.

На *бан* прибегает старушка.
- Она уже ушла?
- Кто она?
- Поезд!
- Так поезд же он, а не она.
- Перестаньте сказать глупость пожилому человеку. Или я тому паровозу промеж колёс смотрела.

----------


## Антрэ

это как посмотреть,может для кого-то это имя наоборот "определяющее",мол,зря так не назвали)))

----------


## Чебурген

> "*Антон. Латинское имя, означающее "вступающий в бой"* (с) (http://www.astromeridian.ru/imya/znachenie_imeni_Anton.html) - а мне такая ассоциация более симпатична


 *Хуай* в переводе с тюркских диалектов, кстати, "нападать"  :smileflag:  И вообще, "есть мнение" (с)  :smileflag: , что матерные слова в Русь пришли с татаро- монголами  :smileflag:

----------


## Chulik

А вот какое словосочетание подарили Одесситы не только Российской империи, а всему миру (гордимся!!!):

*БАКТЕРИОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ СТАНЦИЯ*. Первая на планете Земля БАКТЕРИОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ СТАНЦИЯ  была открыта в Городе лауреатом Нобелевской премии И. Мечниковым.

----------


## Чебурген

А первая *Станция* переливания крови не в Одессе случайно?....  :smileflag:

----------


## Chulik

А как же все забыли про слово *БИКИЦЕР*, т.е. быстро, мгновенно??? Пошло оно от рекламы, размещавшейся на стене одного из домов в Одессе в 19-м веке и дословно звучала так: "Быстрая доставка. Компания Симон Бикицер и сыновья"  :smileflag:

----------


## Voland

> *Хуай* в переводе с тюркских диалектов, кстати, "нападать"  И вообще, "есть мнение" (с) , что матерные слова в Русь пришли с татаро- монголами


 Ху  - мантра действия и имя одного из древнейших богов ... могло прийти с Китая, вместе с монголами.

----------


## Чебурген

> А как же все забыли про слово *БИКИЦЕР*, т.е. быстро, мгновенно??? Пошло оно от рекламы, размещавшейся на стене одного из домов в Одессе в 19-м веке и дословно звучала так: "Быстрая доставка. Компания Симон Бикицер и сыновья"


 Почему же забыли? Просто, уже упоминали  :smileflag:  На ОФ даже форумчанин есть с ником Мотя Бикицер  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

бикицер - так произносится на идише ивритское слово бекицур, что означает - вкратце. Возможно, Семен Бикицер использовал свою фамилию, так удачно соответствующую его проекту, а, возможно, это его прозвище или псевдоним, опять-таки характеризующий его деятельность.

----------


## Milkaway

.... вспомнились годы студенческие ... секретарша факультета (одесситка) этим словом неизменно вводила в ступор иногородних студентов, мечтавших ,,подобрать хвосты,, ))) ...

----------


## Moon Cat

Бикицер - люблю это словечко 
подруга в студенческие годы разочаровано делится впечатлением:у нас свидание было по системе "бикицер"
соседка говорила про завтрак в понедельник,что он  тоже по-бикицер и 
что самолет бикицер паровоз

----------


## Чебурген

> самолет бикицер паровоз


 Самолёт конечно же, гораздо более бикицер, чем паровоз, но аицен паровоз всё же одесситам ближе, чем бикицер самолёт  :smileflag:

----------


## Chulik

Только более правильно - *АГИЦИН ПАРОВОЗ*, а не аицен, что обозначает – горячий до невозможности.

Шё вы кипетитеся, как тот *агицин паровоз*? Давайте плесните у рот холодного компота и выпустите пар из ушей…

В семь сорок он подъедет,
В семь сорок он подъедет,
Наш добрый, наш славный, наш *агицин паровоз*.

На бронепоезде *агицин паровоз*
Абрашка Штуцер доблестно сражался.
Он захватил арабов целый воз,
С победою домой он возвращался.  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

ну что Вы придираетесь? там стоит буква ה. кторая произносится как глухое украинское "г", а в транслитерации пишут то г, то вообще без согласной.

----------


## Чебурген

А предпоследняя буква какая правильная? Е, И, или Ы?  :smileflag:  Или не принципиально?
 Или просто интонации?
 Ну, как в анекдоте например:
 Звонок в дверь.
 Открывает старый еврей. На пороге стоит дератизатор (санитарная служба, уничтожающая грызунов) кавкказской национальности.
- Здрастэ! У вас миша эсть?
-Миша? Розын муж?
 -Нэт! Крисин брат!

----------


## Chulik

> А предпоследняя буква какая правильная? Е, И, или Ы?  Или не принципиально?
>  Или просто интонации?


  В нашем одесском языке это не есть принципиально  :smileflag:  У нас же буквы меняют как хотят. Типа, Бора, выйди с мора. Или: Кому нужна лечебная граз. И т.д. и т.п.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

О, да... Вечный "лингвистический" спор: как правильно, "оцен поцен", или "оцым поцым"  Но самое спорное в произношении и написании слово,- это "хипиш" (хипес, кипиш, кипес)  :smileflag:

----------


## Виктор Р

> О, да... Вечный "лингвистический" спор: как правильно, "оцен поцен", или "оцым поцым"  Но самое спорное в произношении и написании слово,- это "хипиш" (хипес, кипиш, кипес)


 Это таки да! Гн-Чебурген! Меня временно вигнали с форума...

----------


## Виктор Р

Мадам Жемчуг? Почему Вы замолчали? Вы уехали?

----------


## Главный

Разобрав до шплинта прошлое, не пора ли рвануть в будущее?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Разобрав до шплинта прошлое, не пора ли рвануть в будущее?


 Ви не среди смеятся! Прошлого уже нет,а будущего может и не быть. Эту хохму придумал Будда,а  озвучил Конфуций. И где Вы здесь удивили?

----------


## Chulik

Чисто Одесские обороты речи: "Я видел идти вас по Малой Арнаутской" или "Выгуливать кабыздоха среди здесь нельзя!!!"

----------


## Panty

> Разобрав до шплинта прошлое, не пора ли рвануть в будущее?


 И как Вы это себе представляете? С учетом того, что сейчас половина сленга берется из инета или из сериалов(Маргоша со своим словечком "пушного зверя" основательно уже вошла), шо мы будем слушать через лет 10?

----------


## Чебурген

> никто и нигде уже не завидует одесситам, никто не поёт « Как на Дерибасовской, угол Ришельевской…, и уже редко кого « каждой весною тянет туда…».


 Зачем нам завидовать, и любить "портовых проституток"(с) тоже незачем. А Вы в Одессе раз в году весной на 1 апреля бываете, да? Когда уважающие себя одесситы сидят дома или вообще уезжают из города?

*Многое* из сказанного можно понять, *почти* всё простить, но вот за это таки обидно:


> Одессе во время войны не повезло, её мало бомбили, а то бы сейчас она была  как Сталинград – чистая, красивая с новыми домами и широкими улицами».


 А вообще, тема не об одесской славе, не об одесских понтах, и даже не об одесском юморе, а о том, что одесситы хотят для себя вспомнить и сохранить некоторые слова и языковые обороты, которые другим просто не понятны. Считайте эту тему "клубом по интересам" со свободным входом, кому не понятно, насильно тут не держат.

----------


## Monat

Даже не знаю, стоит ли отвечать и сильно обращать внимание на этот эпос в пользу "всех остальных", а не одесситов. Скорее окружающие делают нас особенными, а коренные жители и без чьего-либо внимания остаются самобытными, интересными, необычными, яркими индивидуальностями. В каждом городе есть своя прелесть и Украинском и Российском, и никто здесь не умаляет ни чьи достоинства. Вы, сэр, зашли на Одесский форум, не на Московский, не на Питерский...и т.п. Это, как зайти в гости и сказать, что у хозяев неуютно, грязно и вы уходите...тогда возникает законный вопрос: "А чего тогда приходил?"

Вы высказали свое мнение, оно мне не нравится. Вы думаете нас обидели - да нисколько, мы все равно такие, какие есть... И все равно у этого города есть и всегда будет свой колорит, своя изюминка, и этого не изменить ни вам, ни кому другому. Одесса меняется, новые люди, новые поколения, новые здания...но она, как истинная женщина - остается собой...

А про Сталинград, действительно лишнее, это вы зря. любой город задетый войной, достоин уважения и понимания, и давайте не будем мерятся, кого война задела больше. расскажите об этом ветеранам...

----------


## Panty

Для того, чтобы Одессу понять, нужно здесь жить и пропитаться её духом...похоже автор опуса либо встал с утра не с той ноги, либо одно из двух.

----------


## zoran

Чеба-  Вы таки правы.. не обращаите внимания на дезертира: он нам завидует и швыряется банановои кожурои. Проще простого хаить свою Родину,ковыряюсь зубочисткои ,выкалупывая икринки чернои икры. 
 чемодан-вокзал-Жмеринка.... 
  а впрочем он и так наказан- он живет не тут и не здесь!

----------


## Milkaway

> ...Одессе во время войны не повезло, её мало бомбили, а то бы сейчас она была  как Сталинград – чистая, красивая с новыми домами и широкими улицами ...


 ... мой дед 31 января 1943 был в числе тех, кому фельдмаршал Паулюс вместе со своим штабом в подвале разрушеного универмага сдался в плен ...... после войны мой дед уже в Одессе  участвовал в ее восстановлении ....
.... мне искренне Вас жаль ....

----------


## arial0072

> Уважаемые форумчане…,нет….Глубокоуважаемые гражданки одесситки и гражданы одесситы! Братья и сестры! Уже очень долго читаю Ваш форум – ностальгия, увы!
> Терпел очень долго, но…не в обиду…таки… не могу не высказаться! Мы сами не местные, российские, но не «москали»…из «бывших»! Нет, у  нашей колыбели не плескались волны Чёрного моря и не белела цветущая акация под окном – не повезло! Можем похвастаться только бабушкой на Чкалова и обучением в « школе навигацкой» на Дидрихсона,13. По нынешним реалиям так всем говорю, что получил образование «за границей», на… или как ноне правильно в…,прости Господи, …Украине. 
> Читаю и радуюсь за Вас – и люди Вы особенные, и юмор у Вас  самый «юморный», и мышление самое самостоятельное , а за речь и за акцент можно даже не говорить! Стоит только Вам  всем где-нибудь появиться среди нас – всех остальных, сирых и убогих, «неодесситов» , «унтерменшей» то есть, как любил говаривать незабвенный Адольф Алоизович – так сразу все начинают Вами восторгаться, восхищаться, петь дифирамбы , слагать поэмы о Вас и сетовать за свою собственную тупость, косность и полное невосприятие «картины мира по-одесски». Как Вы все любите это друг другу рассказывать…а вот я их там…а вот они…ах какой был смешной мой анекдот…а как тонка была моя шутка…настолько тонка, что её и не видно было. ..а они…москвичи,,,питерцы и прочая, прочая, прочая… не поняли, не оценили…но все позавидовали моей « одесскости»… Не находите ли Вы сходства с определёнными персонажами бессмертных «12-ти стульев», написанных вечно живыми Ильфом и Петровым ? Не с Вас ли списан типаж? Как говорила моя бабушка с улицы Чкалова , уходящая своими корнями чуть- ли не к основанию славного города у моря – настоящие одесситы акцента не имеют, их речь отличается правильностью и грамотностью, они никогда не бравируют своим «говором»(она училась ещё в царской гимназии и знала толк в русском языке.) И как говорила Фира Абрамоновна «с нашего двора» - мамочка, то всё пальцем деланные « одесситы из Вапнярки», кто так говорит! Их двор был полон коренными одесситами…и никто из них не говорил.. «шо»..а только … «что»  … мягкие « щ» и «ч» проскакивали, это да! …А « насыпать супа или борща» …так так  говорит и говорила   вся ныне « вiльна ненька»…да и ещё, как это не прискорбно для Вас, дамы и господа, но &#190; слов, почитаемых Вами за « чиста ы-десские» , повсеместно употребляют в бывших казачьих станицах Краснодарского края…увы! Или это хлопцы атамана Рабиновича с Одесского куреня их научили? 
>   …И как из окна капитана Смоллета не было видно моря, так никто и нигде уже не завидует одесситам, никто не поёт « Как на Дерибасовской, угол Ришельевской…, и уже редко кого « каждой весною тянет туда…». Всесоюзная и всемирная слава Одессы умерла с распадом моей Родины – великой и могучей Родины – СССР, с тех пор , как  всё стало на «мове». Даже Жванецкий  «со товарищи» - прославивший Одессу в своё время - и тот давно отбыл  и « очень любит Одессу в Москве». ..и никто и нигде не рассказывает с восторгом за Одессу и одесситов…и уже не будет.
> А за сам город, дорогие мои одесситы?  Не хочется и говорить ! Грязная, убогая, … а запахи во дворах в самом центре … злые хамовитые люди, а юмор… так его не больше, чем « у нас в Бердичеве», а то, может и меньше! Обычный приморский город, и , мягко говоря, не самый лучший на побережье! Завидовать ? Не получается! Да  уже и не Одесса, а «Одеса» с улицами имени всевозможных « неза-лэжных  та « нацио-нальных»…Как сказал один мой знакомый « моряк Черноморского флота» …неужели Одесса  стремилась к этому ….выглядит как дешёвая проститутка, старающаяся быть похожей на  дорогую! Обидно, больно, горько! 
>  Как часто говаривала моя « grandma» ..и весь двор с ней соглашался ..Одессе во время войны не повезло, её мало бомбили, а то бы сейчас она была  как Сталинград – чистая, красивая с новыми домами и широкими улицами».
>    Не обижайтесь, дорогие одесситы, но не нужно смеяться над всеми остальными и говорить о собственной исключительность , непохожести , сверхразвитом чувстве юмора и дремучести всех остальных. Одесса всегда была  светла, терпима, воспитана, доброжелательна и скромна.
>    Меньше всего хотел Вас всех обидеть, можете бросать в меня …всё что хотите! Вы любите свой город и он для Вас лучший на «всех светах», но… не забывайте и о тех, для кого  улица бывшая Лассаля, ныне снова Дерибасовская  не самая лучшая в мире !
>   Да ..а и как же так ..у Ваших соседей справа -в городе корабелов Николаеве, есть дом Дерибаса…оказывается он жил не только в Одессе и улица, на которой стоит его дом может -по праву старшинства - 1788 год супротив 1794 - носить его имя! 
>  Искренне Ваш…к Одессе и одесситам с любовью!


 К великому нашему стыду и сожалению, Вы таки правы, хотя и не во всём. То, что случилось с Одессой за последние 20 лет, возможно уже не поправимо. Однако, пока есть люди, которые помнят, любят и понимают этот город - ОДЕССА БУДЕТ ЖИТЬ!

----------


## Чебурген

> Уважаемый Чебурген! В Одессе я бываю только раз в году  - нет , не 1-ого апреля, а в поминальный день, когда все уважающие себя одесситы не сидят дома, а отдают дань памяти своим предкам. Для меня это тоже свято. 
>  Ну, а про Одессу и про войну – да грубо и, может недостойно,  оскорбительно– но так говорили в  60-е -70-е, и не один человек. Вы же хотели знать, что и как говорили? А что, только в нашем дворе так говорили ?  В  соседнем тоже, знаю точно. Могу назвать имена и фамилии, если надо! *И ветераны войны  « с нашего двора» согласно кивали  головами, уж кто-кто , а они знали, что такое бомбёжка лучше нас всех вместе взятых!*


 Мой отец был тяжело ранен 25 июля 1941 г. взрывом бомбы на Приморском бульваре возле памятника Пушкину. Памятник, обложенный мешками с песком и рыбной шелухой, к счастью, не пострадал. Другой бомбой, кстати, было разрушено здание напротив Оперного, потом "для симметрии" второе тоже снесли. Мой дед, мамин брат, в составе Люстдорфского погранотряда, оборонял Одессу, потом в составе того же погранотряда, её освобождал. Моя мама и бабушка пережили оккупацию в Одессе, вы знаете, чем отличаются нарисованные на зданиях краской жёлтые кресты от красных за несколько дней до оставления Одессы оккупантами?
Шо вам ещё за наш двор на Болгарской рассказать?

Кстати, по теме. *Поц* в Одессе- не матерное слово, оно немного другое обозначает, хотя часто очень "в точку" употребляется, это я так, на всякий случай...  :smileflag: 

P.S. Не люблю ходить на кладбище в формальлно назначеный поминальный день, смотреть на массовые попоища на могилах. Хожу, когда сердцем чувствую, что надо. Мне есть к кому ходить. На 2-м кладбище 9 могил в одном месте, с 18-го года, от прадеда и до дочки, и я к ним не побухать и не пожрать раз в году прихожу.

----------


## Киров

> К великому нашему стыду и сожалению, Вы таки правы, хотя и не во всём. То, что случилось с Одессой за последние 20 лет, возможно уже не поправимо. Однако, пока есть люди, которые помнят, любят и понимают этот город - ОДЕССА БУДЕТ ЖИТЬ!


 Кто вас заразил таким оптимизмом,а может  Вы ребенок...тогда извините?Одесситы всегда при первой возможности навсегда уезжали из города  в Израиль,Москву,Америку ,ни о какой любви к городу речь идти не может-это все брехня.Сейчас среди некоторых уже слышны разговоры:"Ну так будем разговаривать на украинском" и голосуют за националистов..,а что ожидать,если процентов 70 одесситов еще не так давно волам хвосты крутили в деревнях...Ой,да еще можно много чего написать...

----------


## Panty

> Кто вас заразил таким оптимизмом,а может Вы ребенок...тогда извините?Одесситы всегда при первой возможности навсегда уезжали из города в Израиль,Москву,Америку ,ни о какой любви к городу речь идти не может-это все брехня.Сейчас среди некоторых уже слышны разговоры:"Ну так будем разговаривать на украинском" и голосуют за националистов..,а что ожидать,если процентов 70 одесситов еще не так давно волам хвосты крутили в деревнях...Ой,да еще можно много чего написать...


 Киров, Вы тоже с утра встали не с той ноги? Я лично никуда отсюда уезжать не собираюсь и разговаривать буду на родном языке, не перекрашиваясь под власти. Думаю таких как я еще тут предостаточно...чего-то "Зеленый фургон" вспомнился, самое начало.

----------


## Киров

И мне вспомнилось,как на пивзаводе №2 примерно в 1976,мы,студенты пищевого техникума,стояли ночные смены в холодилке...у нас было 2 гитары,полный завод пива,садик там такой был и примерно часов в 12 ночи  собиралась веселая компания-мальчишки,девченки,пели,смеялись,целовались...нача  льство делало вид,что не видит..да,и Зеленый фургон мне больше нравится тот,первый...

----------


## OMF

Можно поспорить с автором статьи в некоторых вопросах, частью изложение довольно сумбурное чтобы сразу ухватить мысль, но в основном все подмечено правильно.
Если вот это "_Жители одесской Молдаванки собирают средства на реставрацию дома, в котором жил легендарный Мишка Япончик.
Неравнодушные одесситы уже собрали на реконструкцию около 20 тыс. долларов. Предполагается, что денег хватит на новое мощение двора, реставрацию фасада и установку бронированных ворот. Также на здании появится мемориальная доска в честь «короля одесских бандитов». По словам местных жителей, историческое место станет привлекать внимание туристов и киношников .
Краеведы точно не уверены, что именно в этом доме на Молдаванке жил «король одесских бандитов» начала прошлого столетия Мойше-Яков Винницкий, он же Мишка Япончик_." выдается за ХОРОШУЮ городскую новость, то в Одессой действительно не все в порядке. 

Я одинаково против "свидомых", ставящих памятники неизвестным атаманам непонятных войск (неизвестно в кем воевавших, и воевавших ли вообще) или пытающихся нанести на карту Одессы имена шухевичей и черноволов, но так же и против того, чтобы из уголовника-налетчика делать "народного" героя. Про Котовского я уже молчу, но плохо когда Одесса ассоциируется в первую очередь с Мишкой-Япончиком, и только во вторую - с Ойстрахом, Столярским, Королевым, Филатовым и т.д.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мой отец был тяжело ранен 25 июля 1941 г. взрывом бомбы на Приморском бульваре возле памятника Пушкину. Памятник, обложенный мешками с песком и рыбной шелухой, к счастью, не пострадал. Другой бомбой, кстати, было разрушено здание напротив Оперного, потом "для симметрии" второе тоже снесли. Мой дед, мамин брат, в составе Люстдорфского погранотряда, оборонял Одессу, потом в составе того же погранотряда, её освобождал. Моя мама и бабушка пережили оккупацию в Одессе, вы знаете, чем отличаются нарисованные на зданиях краской жёлтые кресты от красных за несколько дней до оставления Одессы оккупантами?
> Шо вам ещё за наш двор на Болгарской рассказать?
> 
> Кстати, по теме. *Поц* в Одессе- не матерное слово, оно немного другое обозначает, хотя часто очень "в точку" употребляется, это я так, на всякий случай... 
> 
> P.S. Не люблю ходить на кладбище в формальлно назначеный поминальный день, смотреть на массовые попоища на могилах. Хожу, когда сердцем чувствую, что надо. Мне есть к кому ходить. На 2-м кладбище 9 могил в одном месте, с 18-го года, от прадеда и до дочки, и я к ним не побухать и не пожрать раз в году прихожу.


 Эх, не могу поставить плюсик! Вот почти слово в слово (не по тексту, а по смыслу).

----------


## Jorjic

> Я одинаково против "свидомых", ставящих памятники неизвестным атаманам непонятных войск (неизвестно в кем воевавших, и воевавших ли вообще) или пытающихся нанести на карту Одессы имена шухевичей и черноволов, но так же и против того, чтобы из уголовника-налетчика делать "народного" героя. Про Котовского я уже молчу, но плохо когда Одесса ассоциируется в первую очередь с Мишкой-Япончиком, и только во вторую - с Ойстрахом, Столярским, Королевым, Филатовым и т.д.


 А кто очередь устанавливал? Что, в Одессе нет улицы Филатова, или улицы Королева, или школы Столярского?

----------


## Киров

Кстати,Чебурген,вторая бомба упала в июле 1944,тогда люфтваффе разбомбили тот дом напротив оперного...преклоняюсь перед вкладом вашей семьи в победу нашего народа...ну и Вы просто обязаны поделится с нами хоть некоторыми воспоминаниями вашего героического родственника...извините за"обязаны".

----------


## OMF

> А кто очередь устанавливал? Что, в Одессе нет улицы Филатова, или улицы Королева, или школы Столярского?


 Я не говорю, что в Одессе их не помнят, я говорю, с чем ассоциируется Одесса у остальных граждан. Лично мне неприятно, когда о городе и его жителях судят по таким "личностям", хотя, конечно, там где я живу это как-то безразлично...

----------


## Чебурген

> Кстати,Чебурген,вторая бомба упала в июле 1944,тогда люфтваффе разбомбили тот дом напротив оперного...преклоняюсь перед вкладом вашей семьи в победу нашего народа...ну и Вы просто обязаны поделится с нами хоть некоторыми воспоминаниями вашего героического родственника...извините за"обязаны".


 В данной теме пожалуй, неуместно. 
Вспоминая об этом, я немного другое имел ввиду, и думаю, тут многие в курсе, что те, кто воевал, не очень любили о войне рассказывать, даже близким.

----------


## OMF

Кстати, добавлю, что и построена Одесса на неправильном месте. Только турки могли построить крепость, которая ничего не защищала, да еще и вдали от питьевой воды, и только русские могли на том же месте построить город. Куда как уместнее был бы город на месте Аккермана и Овидиополя (по обоим берегам лимана) и с выходом в море, и с близостью питьевой воды, и с возможностью расширения во все стороны, и с портом, ЗАЩИЩЕННЫМ от морских ветров и волн...
Но, к сожалению, время вспять не вернуть.

----------


## Чебурген

> Кстати, добавлю, что и построена Одесса на неправильном месте.


 А мне нравится...  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Да,Вы правы...вспоминаю,как я приставал к своему бате,пулеметчику 5 Уд.армии:"Папа,сколько ты немцев убил?",а он только смеялся в ответ...а мне так нужны были цифры...

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, добавлю, что и построена Одесса на неправильном месте... 
> Но, к сожалению, время вспять не вернуть.


 Или к счастью. Вы никогда не задумывались о том, что вот вроде все неправильно делается, а в итоге получается супер... Собственно, почти все великое делалось "неправильно". А тут вот бывает делается все правильно до зевоты, а получается пшик. 
Одесса вся "неправильная", и пока ее не удастся исправить, она будет...

----------


## Panty

> И мне вспомнилось,как на пивзаводе №2 примерно в 1976,мы,студенты пищевого техникума,стояли ночные смены в холодилке...у нас было 2 гитары,полный завод пива,садик там такой был и примерно часов в 12 ночи собиралась веселая компания-мальчишки,девченки,пели,смеялись,целовались...нача  льство делало вид,что не видит..да,и Зеленый фургон мне больше нравится тот,первый...


 В силу разницы в возрасте и того, что мое поколение увлекалось Д'Артаньяном, Робин Гудом, мне ближе уже "Зеленый фургон" с Харатьяном, Брондуковым и Будрайтисом, ну и с завораживающим голосом Армена Джигарханяна за кадром..




> Вспоминая об этом, я немного другое имел ввиду, и думаю, тут многие в курсе, что те, кто воевал, не очень любили о войне рассказывать, даже близким.


 Есть такое дело...дедушка был в плену, бабушка в эвакуации, вспоминали больше послевоенные годы, хотя и тогда жилось не сладко.

----------


## OMF

> А мне нравится...


 Наверное на(с) поселок в час пик в сильный дождь ехать не приходилось? 
Или в тот же час пик выехать с просп. Шевченко...

Я уже таки молчу за Привоз и рядом с ним, Горбатый мост, Водопроводную...

----------


## Milkaway

... Боже ж мой!!! ... и зачем столько драматизма, пессимизма, сарказма и прочего маразма??? ... Одесса тем и притягательна, что она РАЗНАЯ!!! МНОГОГРАННАЯ как драгоценность!!! со своими достоинствами и недостатками и в этом нет никакого противоречия ... диалектика!

----------


## Panty

> Наверное на(с) поселок в час пик в сильный дождь ехать не приходилось? 
> Или в тот же час пик выехать с просп. Шевченко...
> 
> Я уже таки молчу за Привоз и рядом с ним, Горбатый мост, Водопроводную...


 И? Вон на днях Филатова затопило в дождь, а такое ощущение, что по нашим ливневкам ураган Сенди прошелся...И шо теперь? Жизнь закончилась и сетовать на всё? Попрыгали по лужам и в школу, малый говорит на перемене куча радости была,т.к. затопило и Бреуса, и они смотрели в окно на водоплавающие машины рассекающие волнорезом улицу, через пару часов все закончилось, солнце выглянуло и про дождь напоминали только ветки мокрые на асфальте да лужи-калюжи :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Наверное на(с) поселок в час пик в сильный дождь ехать не приходилось? 
> Или в тот же час пик выехать с просп. Шевченко...
> 
> Я уже таки молчу за Привоз и рядом с ним, Горбатый мост, Водопроводную...


 А ещё у нас метро нету. А ещё горячей воды летом не бывает, а ещё... 
Короче, все претензии к Де Рибасу и Де Волану  :smileflag: 
Ты ж одессит, Мишка... (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Ураган Sandy бывает раз в жизни (хотя я уже прошел через 5 поменьше, но в разных местах и в разное время, и без света моя семья сидела сейчас часов 12), а дожди в Одессе все-таки чаще. Так что же лучше, построить город там где не заливает водой (или хотя бы там где можно следать нормальный слив) или всю жизнь "гордиться" тем, как мы с юмором преодолеваем трудности?

----------


## OMF

> А ещё у нас метро нету. А ещё горячей воды летом не бывает, а ещё... 
> Короче, все претензии к Де Рибасу и Де Волану 
> Ты ж одессит, Мишка... (с)


 Ты забыл Суворова и Екатерину, но в целом суть схвачена

----------


## Panty

> Можно поспорить с автором статьи в некоторых вопросах, частью изложение довольно сумбурное чтобы сразу ухватить мысль, но в основном все подмечено правильно.
> Если вот это "_Жители одесской Молдаванки собирают средства на реставрацию дома, в котором жил легендарный Мишка Япончик._
> _Неравнодушные одесситы уже собрали на реконструкцию около 20 тыс. долларов. Предполагается, что денег хватит на новое мощение двора, реставрацию фасада и установку бронированных ворот. Также на здании появится мемориальная доска в честь «короля одесских бандитов». По словам местных жителей, историческое место станет привлекать внимание туристов и киношников ._
> _Краеведы точно не уверены, что именно в этом доме на Молдаванке жил «король одесских бандитов» начала прошлого столетия Мойше-Яков Винницкий, он же Мишка Япончик_." выдается за ХОРОШУЮ городскую новость, то в Одессой действительно не все в порядке. 
> 
> Я одинаково против "свидомых", ставящих памятники неизвестным атаманам непонятных войск (неизвестно в кем воевавших, и воевавших ли вообще) или пытающихся нанести на карту Одессы имена шухевичей и черноволов, но так же и против того, чтобы из уголовника-налетчика делать "народного" героя. Про Котовского я уже молчу, но плохо когда Одесса ассоциируется в первую очередь с Мишкой-Япончиком, и только во вторую - с Ойстрахом, Столярским, Королевым, Филатовым и т.д.


 И про памятники...вот лучше честно, пусть одесситы сделают такую память о Мишке Япончике, чем то "высокохудожественное произведение", установленное Владимиру Высоцкому возле Одесской киностудии на деньги всем известного спонсера.
Тем более , что Япончик, что Ойстрах, что Королев, и многие другие, это часть Истории нашего города, которую не отнять , как бы она кому-то не нравилась, это колорит, калейдоскоп, в результате составляющий единое целое.

----------


## Panty

> Ураган Sandy бывает раз в жизни (хотя я уже прошел через 5 поменьше, но в разных местах и в разное время, и без света моя семья сидела сейчас часов 12), а дожди в Одессе все-таки чаще. Так что же лучше, построить город там где не заливает водой (или хотя бы там где можно следать нормальный слив) или всю жизнь "гордиться" тем, как мы с юмором преодолеваем трудности?


 Шо Вы говорите? В Штатах этих ураганов, чуть ли не каждый год как с добрым утром пачками, сейчас очередной на них надвигается...как раз на выборы тамошнего президента. Лучше ответственным за хозяйственную часть города заниматься своими прямыми обязанностями, а не сваливать все на то, что "город не там построили". У нас как ни осадки, так сразу катаклизьмъ, хотя по отчетам "полная боевая готовность", уже смешно читать про эту готовность, особенно к зиме))

----------


## OMF

А какое, кстати, отношение Высоцкий имел к Одессе? Если не считать песни про закрытый аэропорт в Москве...

И вообще, Одесса - это Сан Франциско с точностью до наоборот. Сан Франциско - это прекрасный город, к сожалению населенный "сан-францисками", в Одессе живут прекрасные люди, но сам город....

Кстати, кто видел Сан Франциско поймет почему я говорю, что Одессу не там построили. С небольшой фантазией можно представить, что Сан Франциско - это Аккерман, Окленд - Овидиополь (или наоборот). А ведь могли же его (Сан Франциско) и южнее построить...

----------


## OMF

> Шо Вы говорите? В Штатах этих ураганов, чуть ли не каждый год как с добрым утром пачками, сейчас очередной на них надвигается...как раз на выборы тамошнего президента. Лучше ответственным за хозяйственную часть города заниматься своими прямыми обязанностями, а не сваливать все на то, что "город не там построили". У нас как ни осадки, так сразу катаклизьмъ, хотя по отчетам "полная боевая готовность", уже смешно читать про эту готовность, особенно к зиме))


 Да, ураганы у нас каждый год... Но редко когда в одном и том же месте и с одной и той же силой. А дожди, они всегда... И всегда там же. И Пересыпь от желания (и умения) властей выше не станет...
Кстати, власти не говорят, что "город не там построили", это мое личное мнение...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Шо Вы говорите? В Штатах этих ураганов, чуть ли не каждый год как с добрым утром пачками, сейчас очередной на них надвигается...


 Ну хоть в чём то они нам могут позавидовать...

----------


## Panty

> А какое, кстати, отношение Высоцкий имел к Одессе? Если не считать песни про закрытый аэропорт в Москве...
> 
> И вообще, Одесса - это Сан Франциско с точностью до наоборот. Сан Франциско - это прекрасный город, к сожалению населенный "сан-францисками", в Одессе живут прекрасные люди, но сам город....
> 
> Кстати, кто видел Сан Франциско поймет почему я говорю, что Одессу не там построили. С небольшой фантазией можно представить, что Сан Франциско - это Аккерман, Окленд - Овидиополь (или наоборот). А ведь могли же его (Сан Франциско) и южнее построить...


 Да, простите, Высоцкий никакого отношения к Одессе не имел, вообще и никогда, и практически ни разу))))
OMF, раз Вы такой дока просвещенный в градостроительстве, Вам и карты в руке, создайте новую Одессу на новом месте, а мы посмотрим что из этого получится. :smileflag: 
Выше писали уже, что у нас все не по правилам, у нас город такой изначально и народ априори будет такой же.




> Да, ураганы у нас каждый год... Но редко когда в одном и том же месте и с одной и той же силой. А дожди, они всегда... И всегда там же. И Пересыпь от желания (и умения) властей выше не станет...
> Кстати, власти не говорят, что "город не там построили", это мое личное мнение...


 Только не делайте тогда такой глупости, как рассказать властям, что город не там построили и поэтому нас регулярно топят, они это сразу возьмут на вооружение.

----------


## Чебурген

> И про памятники...вот лучше честно, пусть одесситы сделают такую память о Мишке Япончике, чем то "высокохудожественное произведение", установленное Владимиру Высоцкому возле Одесской киностудии на деньги всем известного спонсера.
> Тем более , что Япончик, что Ойстрах, что Королев, и многие другие, это часть Истории нашего города, которую не отнять , как бы она кому-то не нравилась, это колорит, калейдоскоп, в результате составляющий единое целое.


 На моём доме есть повод поставить мемориальную табличку "тут на 9-м этаже бух..., упс, бывал В. С. Высоцкий". Реально бывал во второй половине 70-х, когда "Место встречи" снимали. У нас режиссёр живёт (в те времена режиссёр Одесской киностудии), до сих пор живёт, колоритный дядька, старожилы его так и называют, "режиссёр"  :smileflag: , они тогда что -то корефанились, даже я смутно припоминаю  мелькавший возле парадной силуэт "Жеглова" и шёпот "вечных бабулек" под домом: Высоцкий пошёл  :smileflag: 
Кстати, одна мемориальная доска на доме есть, посвящена чемпиону Олимпийских игр по волейболу 72-го года Е. Лапинскому. Всё не соберусь сфоткать и в соответствующей теме выложить.
P.S. Все мои посты за последние сутки, это может и не совсем "одесские штучки" согласно теме, а просто память за *нашу* Одессу, которой отчасти и посвящена эта тема.

----------


## Panty

Перечитала свое последнее предложение и поняла, что оно идет вразрез всем правилам построения слов в русском языке. Мда))

----------


## OMF

> Да, простите, Высоцкий никакого отношения к Одессе не имел, вообще и никогда, и практически ни разу)))).


 А поконкрентее можно? Что, кроме приехать пару раз, он сделал для города?




> OMF, раз Вы такой дока просвещенный в градостроительстве, Вам и карты в руке, создайте новую Одессу на новом месте, а мы посмотрим что из этого получится.
> Выше писали уже, что у нас все не по правилам, у нас город такой изначально и народ априори будет такой же.


 Причем тут я, мне и в Штатах хорошо... А градостроительные ошибки видны невооруженным глазом и неспециалисту. К романтике города, его национальному составу, истории и языку это отношения не имеет.



> Только не делайте тогда такой глупости, как рассказать властям, что город не там построили и поэтому нас регулярно топят, они это сразу возьмут на вооружение.


 А мне рассказывать не надо, кто хочет тот видит сам, но неужели Вы, мадам, всерьез думаете, что кто-то перенесет город по моим словам...

----------


## Чебурген

> Перечитала свое последнее предложение и поняла, что оно идет вразрез всем правилам построения слов в русском языке. Мда))


 Вы писали, как думали, по одесски?  :smileflag:  Ви хочите песен? Их есть у меня! (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> А поконкрентее можно? Что, кроме приехать пару раз, он сделал для города?


 Он оставил память у одесситов, а это зачастую намного бывает важнее, чем...не хочу говорить некрасивые слова, например,этот памятник на Морвокзале вместе с гостинницей "Как здрасьте".  Или у нас только научно-иследовательские работы с градостроительством имеют право на увековечивание? Любят одесситы Высоцкого и тут ничего не поделаешь. :smileflag: 




> Причем тут я, мне и в Штатах хорошо... А градостроительные ошибки видны невооруженным глазом и неспециалисту. К романтике города, его национальному составу, истории и языку это отношения не имеет.


 Тогда шо Вы нам тут морочите голову?





> А мне рассказывать не надо, кто хочет тот видит сам, но неужели Вы, мадам, всерьез думаете, что кто-то перенесет город по моим словам...


 Для того чтобы это сделать, нужен значительный повод...финансовый на сегодняшний день.




> Вы писали, как думали, по одесски?  Ви хочите песен? Их есть у меня! (с)


 Как и Вы.

----------


## OMF

Памятник "Гурвиц в детстве" я и сам не выношу, но все же, что специфически одесского было в жизни Высоцкого? Не для него, для города. А в памяти он остался не только у одесситов, но и у жителей Урюпинска тоже .

Что касается гостиницы на морвокзале - мне она нравится гораздо больше, чем вся Разумовская ул. или Скидановкий сп. (примеры чисто условные).

----------


## Panty

> Памятник "Гурвиц в детстве" я и сам не выношу, но все же, что специфически одесского было в жизни Высоцкого? Не для него, для города. А в памяти он остался не только у одесситов, но и у жителей Урюпинска тоже .


 Если Вам недостаточно моих слов и тех, что написал Чебурген, тогда загляните сюда и почитайте, возможно так поймёте, о чем речь
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1321760&page=1





> Что касается гостиницы на морвокзале - мне она нравится гораздо больше, чем вся Разумовская ул. или Скидановкий сп. (примеры чисто условные).


 Вот все с точностью до наоборот. :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> И вообще, Одесса - это Сан Франциско с точностью до наоборот. Сан Франциско - это прекрасный город, к сожалению населенный "сан-францисками", в Одессе живут прекрасные люди, но сам город....
> 
> Кстати, кто видел Сан Франциско поймет почему я говорю, что Одессу не там построили. С небольшой фантазией можно представить, что Сан Франциско - это Аккерман, Окленд - Овидиополь (или наоборот). А ведь могли же его (Сан Франциско) и южнее построить...


 ... ой - не надо нам таких сравнений ... или землетрясения типа 1906 года уже не страшны???...

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, ураганы у нас каждый год... Но редко когда в одном и том же месте и с одной и той же силой. А дожди, они всегда... И всегда там же. И Пересыпь от желания (и умения) властей выше не станет...
> Кстати, власти не говорят, что "город не там построили", это мое личное мнение...


 ... Ваш Сан-Франциско - очень сомнительный вариант ... пусть лучше затапливает, заливает, пробки и заторы и другие наши ,,прелести,, чем катастрофически разрушительные землетрясения, которые невозможно точно предсказать и  от которых нет спасения ...

----------


## Главный

Вот все с точностью до наоборот. :smileflag: [/QUOTE]

Архитектурные "шедевры", как ни верти - отражение прошедшего времени. И как шрам - гостиница.
Но до нее - первый шрам - это морвокзал, который оторвал город от моря, закрыл Потемкинскую лестницу. 

Очевидно, что развитие порта пойдет в море. Понятно, что на месте терминала, сейчас возводимого на Карантинном молу, будет мощная яхтенная марина.

А порт уйдет на искусственные территории в море следом за глубоководным выпуском, за который сейчас матерят Тарпана. И так далее.

Время нынче деньгами и головами тупое.

----------


## Pinky

> А какое, кстати, отношение Высоцкий имел к Одессе? Если не считать песни про закрытый аэропорт в Москве.


 Нууу, батенька, тут переборчик, так и Пушкин, в Одессе был-то один разок, ну и стишок сочинил - против памятника ему - ничего не имеете?

----------


## OMF

Начнем с того, что Пушкин в Одессе ЖИЛ (хоть и не по своей воле), а не наезжал на съемки. Так можно почти всех советских актеров к Одессе причислить.
Понятно, что я не являюсь ярым поклонником Высоцкого , но уважение к нему, как актеру и, отчасти, певцу сохраняю. Но опять же, что такого конкретно для Одессы(!) сделал Высоцкий? Не для душ его поклонников, а для города. Пушкин хоть стих написал , а Высоцкий? (Фильм "Одесские гастроли" прошу не предлагать).

----------


## OMF

> Вот все с точностью до наоборот. Архитектурные "шедевры", как ни верти - отражение прошедшего времени. И как шрам - гостиница.
> Но до нее - первый шрам - это морвокзал, который оторвал город от моря, закрыл Потемкинскую лестницу.


 

Серьезно. А что там было ДО морвокзала не помните? Правильно - склады, эстакада, подъемные краны, затесавшаяся церковь. Лестница вела в никуда. Потом уже при Советах пристроили уродский холодильник, который почему-то никто не упоминает, но вид с бульвара он портит капитально.

И вообще, что больше видят - Одессу с моря или все-таки море с бульвара?




> Очевидно, что развитие порта пойдет в море. Понятно, что на месте терминала, сейчас возводимого на Карантинном молу, будет мощная яхтенная марина.
> 
> А порт уйдет на искусственные территории в море следом за глубоководным выпуском, за который сейчас матерят Тарпана. И так далее.
> 
> Время нынче деньгами и головами тупое.


 А это что за маниловщина? Порт из города должен УЙТИ - в Ильичевск, Южный. Зачем в Одессе 3 порта, зачем в центре города нефтегавань, неработающий СРЗ (даже два), зачем контейнерный терминал
 практически на Ланжероне (хорошо хоть эстакаду построили, хотя она тоже архитектурой не блещет).

----------


## Monat

> А мне нравится...


  И мне...



> Или к счастью. Вы никогда не задумывались о том, что вот вроде все неправильно делается, а в итоге получается супер... Собственно, почти все великое делалось "неправильно". А тут вот бывает делается все правильно до зевоты, а получается пшик. 
> Одесса вся "неправильная", и пока ее не удастся исправить, она будет...


  Все мы не правильные, но такие забавные



> В силу разницы в возрасте и того, что мое поколение увлекалось Д'Артаньяном, Робин Гудом, мне ближе уже "Зеленый фургон" с Харатьяном, Брондуковым и Будрайтисом, ну и с завораживающим голосом Армена Джигарханяна за кадром..
> 
> Есть такое дело...дедушка был в плену, бабушка в эвакуации, вспоминали больше послевоенные годы, хотя и тогда жилось не сладко.


  да, да и еще раз да.



> Наверное на(с) поселок в час пик в сильный дождь ехать не приходилось? 
> Или в тот же час пик выехать с просп. Шевченко...
> 
> Я уже таки молчу за Привоз и рядом с ним, Горбатый мост, Водопроводную...


  Ой, я вас прошу, все уже привыкли к особенностям одесской погоды. Каждого из живущих в городе задевает и наш "дождик покапал немножко" и "снежок выпал". Ну затопило немножечко, так не сахарные же-ж.

А как приятно пройтись пешочком после летнего дождя по брусчатке, нагретой ласковым солнышком, и пусть вся мокрая, и пусть "сейчас начнет парить"...и мужчины вслед " самые красивые девушки все-таки в Одессе..." ах...



> ... Боже ж мой!!! ... и зачем столько драматизма, пессимизма, сарказма и прочего маразма??? ... Одесса тем и притягательна, что она *РАЗНАЯ!!! МНОГОГРАННАЯ как драгоценность!!! со своими достоинствами и недостатками и в этом нет никакого противоречия ... диалектика*!


  Каждое слово в точку!!!!



> *А какое, кстати, отношение Высоцкий имел к Одессе*? Если не считать песни про закрытый аэропорт в Москве...
> 
> И вообще, Одесса - это Сан Франциско с точностью до наоборот. Сан Франциско - это прекрасный город, к сожалению населенный "сан-францисками", в Одессе живут прекрасные люди, но сам город....
> 
> Кстати, кто видел Сан Франциско поймет почему я говорю, что Одессу не там построили. С небольшой фантазией можно представить, что Сан Франциско - это Аккерман, Окленд - Овидиополь (или наоборот). А ведь могли же его (Сан Франциско) и южнее построить...


  Он (Высоцкий) здесь был, и этого уже достаточно, а остальное мелочи жизни...

Где построили, там уже и будет стоять... :smileflag: 



> *Причем тут я, мне и в Штатах хорошо..*.


 Вот она - правда жизни. Живем в штатах и рассуждаем о том, что не там построено, и какие, не такие памятники у нас тут ставят. пусть ставят. У нас масса памятников, каких больше не найдешь нигде в мире...апельсин, дерево любви, рука с яблоком (Стиву Джобсу), морячка на морвокзале, тетя Соня на Привозе, на Староконке, классный памятник-фонтан, где такие еще есть????

А там или не там построен город - бесполезные "бульки в воздух". Он там, где должен быть. Мы пропитаны насквозь с рождения пылью, ветрами, морской солью, дождями...и нам это нравится :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> Кто вас заразил таким оптимизмом,а может  Вы ребенок...тогда извините?Одесситы всегда при первой возможности навсегда уезжали из города  в Израиль,Москву,Америку ,ни о какой любви к городу речь идти не может-это все брехня.Сейчас среди некоторых уже слышны разговоры:"Ну так будем разговаривать на украинском" и голосуют за националистов..,а что ожидать,если процентов 70 одесситов еще не так давно волам хвосты крутили в деревнях...Ой,да еще можно много чего написать...


 Мой оптимизм зиждется на знании этого города и его истинных гражданах. Не все одесситы продавали свой город, и даже если судьба заносила их в разные концы Большой страны, или даже мира, они всегда с гордостью говорили о себе - Я Одессит!
Про процентное отношение судить не берусь, хотя как известно, свято место пусто не бывает и на смену уехавшим конечно же придут иные. Проблема в том, что не все приезжие уважают этот город, но ещё страшнее, когда так называемые "одэсыты" первого, а иногда и не первого поколения, не зная и не пытаясь узнать город подтяфкивают разной пришлой "Сволоте". Значит надо не плакаться, что всё пропало, а что-то делать, противостоять этому игу!

----------


## Чебурген

> Он (Высоцкий) здесь был, и этого уже достаточно, а остальное мелочи жизни...


 Ой, это он должен был радоваться и гордиться, что таки  побывал в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> А мне нравится...

----------


## arial0072

> Да, простите, Высоцкий никакого отношения к Одессе не имел, вообще и никогда, и практически ни разу))))


 Ви меня простите, дамочка, но ви говорите чепуху! Высоцкий своим творчеством, о котором ви видимо не совсем осведомлены, прославил наш город многократно и повсеместно! Дай Боже и вам, хоть чуточку, того же!

----------


## Panty

> Ви меня простите, дамочка, но ви говорите чепуху! Высоцкий своим творчеством, о котором ви видимо не совсем осведомлены, прославил наш город многократно и повсеместно! Дай Боже и вам, хоть чуточку, того же!


 Мсье, Вы шо не умеете читать юмор и даже сарказм между строк?))В данном случае, имелось ввиду совсем обратное.

----------


## OMF

Мы совсем отклонились от темы топика, но чтобы закончить с Высоцким, гостиницей и Аккерманом в Сан Франциско , скажу, что спор о Высоцком напоминает историю с "увековечением" одесского трамвая, о котором, якобы, писали все классики одесской литературы (Ильф и Петров, Бабель, Жванецкий). В свое время я уже доказал на примерах, что ни один из упоминавшихся авторов СПЕЦИАЛЬНО об одесском трамвае ничего не написал, в лучшем случае - упомянул мимоходом. 
Так же и с Высоцким.

Между прочим, мой сайт содержит больше слов, посвященных Одессе, чем все песни о ней, которые спел Высоцкий, вместе взятые. Так что, мне тоже постройте памятники у трамвая...

----------


## Гидрант

> Между прочим, мой сайт содержит больше слов, посвященных Одессе, чем все песни о ней, которые спел Высоцкий, вместе взятые. Так что, мне тоже постройте памятники у трамвая...


 Ценность литературного текста не всегда определяется количеством слов - иногда во внимание принимается и их качество  :smileflag:  А если уж вы требуете к себе отношения, равноценного с Высоцким, то осмелюсь напомнить прискорбное для вас обстоятельство - памятник Вл.Сем установлен* через 30 лет после* его смерти. Так что еще как минимум столько же (при fair play) ждать вам  
Но я искренне желаю, чтобы это событие было отсрочено для вас по крайней мере лет ещё на 100

----------


## Чебурген

> Мы совсем отклонились от темы топика, но чтобы закончить с Высоцким, гостиницей и Аккерманом в Сан Франциско , скажу, что спор о Высоцком напоминает историю с "увековечением" одесского трамвая, о котором, якобы, писали все классики одесской литературы (Ильф и Петров, Бабель, Жванецкий). В свое время я уже доказал на примерах, что ни один из упоминавшихся авторов СПЕЦИАЛЬНО об одесском трамвае ничего не написал, в лучшем случае - упомянул мимоходом. 
> Так же и с Высоцким.
> 
> Между прочим, мой сайт содержит больше слов, посвященных Одессе, чем все песни о ней, которые спел Высоцкий, вместе взятые. Так что, мне тоже постройте памятники у трамвая...


 Паустовского, работавшего на трамвае, не упомянули потому, что он работал на Московском, а не на Одесском трамвае?  :smileflag:  Жаль, что на Московском, но писал как "за Одессу"  :smileflag:  Вы же читали Паустовского?

  *Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп* Вожатый давал полный ход,  мы быстро  догоняли передний  вагон  той  же
линии  и веселились. Передний  вагон  подбирал  всех  пассажиров,  а мы  шли
порожняком. В вагоне было пусто и тихо, можно было даже почитать газету.
     Способ этот казался нам безукоризненным. Но мы, конечно, как это  часто
бывает,  "поскользнулись  на  апельсиновой  корке",  начали  пересаливать  и
носиться  порожняком по  Москве по три-четыре  рейса подряд.  Выручка  у нас
стала меньше,  чем  у  остальных кондукторов. Начальство тотчас  заподозрило
неладное.  В  конце  концов,   нас  накрыли   на  этой  хитрости  и  жестоко
оштрафовали.
     Эти  неприятности  обошлись  без  вмешательства  старика со сторублевым
билетом. Но однажды  старик сел в мой вагон, и  самый  вид его показался мне
более  подозрительным  и  зловещим,  чем  всегда,--  старик  весь   сиял  от
расположения  ко  мне, кондуктору.  Может  быть, потому,  что я проглядел  и
старику  удалось проехать бесплатно  не одну, а две остановки. Когда  старик
сошел,  вожатый  -- человек молчаливый  и мрачный  --  с  треском  отодвинул
переднюю дверь и крикнул мне через весь вагон:
     -- Теперь гляди, кондуктор! Как бы не случилось беды!
     И он с таким же треском захлопнул дверь.
     Я ждал неприятностей весь день,  но их не было. Я успокоился. В полночь
мы отошли от Ярославского вокзала последним рейсом.
     В вагоне было несколько пассажиров, и  ничто не предвещало беды. Я даже
беспечно напевал про себя очень распространенную в то время песенку:


     Ах вы, пташки-канашки мои!
     Разменяйте бумажки мои...


     У  Орликова  переулка  в  вагон  вошел  плотный  господин  в  пальто  с
воротником "шалью"  и элегантном  котелке. Все  в нем  изобличало барство --
слегка припухшие  веки, запах  сигары, белое  заграничное кашне  и  трость с
серебряным набалдашником.
     Он прошел  через весь вагон походкой подагрика,  опираясь на трость,  и
тяжело сел у выхода. Я подошел к нему.
     -- Бесплатный!  --  отрывисто сказал господин, глядя не  на меня,  а за
окно, где бежали, отражаясь в стеклах вагона, ночные огни.
     -- Предъявите! -- так  же отрывисто сказал я. Господин поднял набрякшие
веки и с тяжелым пренебрежением посмотрел на меня.
     -- Надо бы знать меня, милейший,-- сказал он раздраженно.-- Я городской
голова Брянский.
     -- У вас,  к сожалению, на лбу не написано,-- ответил я резко,-- что вы
городской голова. Предъявите билет!
     Городской голова вскипел. Он наотрез отказался показать свой бесплатный
билет. Я остановил вагон  и попросил его  выйти. Городской  голова упирался.
Тогда, как водится, дружно вмешались пассажиры.
     -- Какой он городской  голова!-- сказал  из  глубина вагона насмешливый
голос.-- Городскому голове полагается на своих рысаках ездить. Уж что-что, а
это мы хорошо знаем. Видали мы таких голов!
     -- Не ваше дело! -- крикнул господин в котелке.
     --  Батюшки! --  испугалась старуха с кошелкой яблок.--  Зычный  какой!
Богатые, они  всегда скупятся.  Пять копеек  на билет им  жалко. Так  вот  и
капиталы себе набивают -- по полушке да по копейке.
     --  А может,  у  него  в  кармане  шиш с маслом,-- засмеялся  парень  в
картузе.-- Тогда я  за  него заплачу.  Бери,  кондуктор! Сдачу отдай ему  на
пропитание.
     Кончилось все это тем, что  взбешенный городской голова вышел из вагона
и  так хлопнул  дверью, что зазвенели  все  стекла.  За  это он  получил  от
вожатого несколько замечаний в спину по поводу  его  нахальства,  котелка  и
сытой рожи.
     Через два  дня  меня вызвал начальник Миусского парка, очень бородатый,
очень рыжий и очень насмешливый человек, и сказал громовым голосом:
     --  Кондуктор  номер  двести  семнадцать! Получай  вторичный выговор  с
предупреждением. Распишись вот здесь! Так! И поставь  свечку Иверской божьей
матери,  что  все  так обошлось.  Виданное  ли  дело  --  выкинуть из вагона
городского голову, да еще ночью, да еще на Третьей Мещанской, где и  днем-то
тебя каждый облает да толкнет.
     Начальник парка  потребовал, чтобы  я рассказал ему историю с городским
головой  во  всех подробностях. Я  рассказал и  упомянул,  между  прочим,  о
старике  со сторублевым билетом  и  о  том, что, по мнению кондукторов, этот
старик приносит несчастье.
     --  Слышал  я об этом старикашке проклятом,-- сказал начальник парка.--
Как бы его подкузьмить, такого артиста?
     Кондукторы линии  8  давно мечтали подкузьмить этого старика. У каждого
был свой план. Был свой план и у меня. Я рассказал его начальнику  парка. Он
только усмехнулся.
     Наутро мне были выданы под расписку сто рублей бумажной мелочью.
     Я ждал старика три дня. На четвертый день старик, наконец, попался.
     Ничего не подозревая,  радушно и спокойно, он влез  в вагон  и протянул
мне свою "катеринку".  Я  взял ее, повертел,  посмотрел  на свет и засунул в
сумку. У старика от изумления отвалилась челюсть.
     Я неторопливо отсчитал 99 рублей 95 копеек, два раза пересчитал сдачу и
протянул  старику.  На  него  было  страшно смотреть. Лицо  его почернело. В
глазах  было столько  желтой злости, что  я  бы не хотел встретиться с  этим
стариком в пустом переулке.
     Старик  молча взял сдачу,  молча сунул ее, не считая, в карман пальто и
пошел к выходу.
     --  Куда вы? -- сказал я ему  вежливо.-- У вас же есть, наконец, билет.
Можете кататься сколько угодно.
     -- Зараза! -- хриплым голосом произнес старик, открыл дверь на переднюю
площадку  и  сошел на  первой же остановке. Сделал он это,  должно быть,  по
застарелой привычке.
     Когда  вагон  тронулся, старик  изо всей силы ударил толстой тростью по
стенке вагона и еще раз крикнул:
     -- Зараза! Жулик! Я тебе покажу!
     С  тех  пор  я  его  больше  не встречал.  Передавали,  что кое-кто  из
кондукторов видел его после этого случая.  Старик бодро шагал пешком из дому
на службу. В кармане  его  пальто  все так  же  торчала  аккуратно сложенная
газета "Русские ведомости".
     Сторублевая  бумажка  123715  была выставлена,  как трофей,  в Миусском
парке  на  доске  эа  проволочной  сеткой,  где  вывешивались  приказы.  Она
провисела там несколько дней. Перед ней толпились кондукторы, узнавали ее "в
лицо"  и смеялись. А я  заслужил  сомнительную  славу  находчивого человека.
Только  это обстоятельство и спасло меня от увольнения, когда  я сознательно
провез без билетов двадцать вооруженных человек и нарвался на контролера.
     Это было  ночью.  У  Ярославского вокзала  в вагон селя солдаты, одетые
по-походному  --  с   патронными  сумками,  винтовками,  туго  затянутые  по
новеньким  шинелям  кожаными  поясами.  Это  были  запасные   --  бородатые,
обветренные люди,  оробевшие в незнакомой и непонятной Москве.  Ехали они  с
Ярославского вокзала  на  Брестский, а  оттуда -- в действующую  армию. Трех
солдат провожали жены,  закутанные  по самые  глаза  теплыми  платками.  Они
крепко держали мужей за рукава шинелей и молчали. Молчали и солдаты.
     Я  совершил  два  служебных  преступления  --  провез  солдат  с женами
бесплатно  и,  кроме  того, пустил в  вагон  трамвая  вооруженных людей, что
строжайше воспрещалось. На Екатерининской площади в вагон вошел контролер.
     -- Не трудитесь,-- сказал я ему.-- Билетов у солдат все равно нету.
     -- За счет датского короля везете? -- спокойно спросил контролер.
     -- Да. За счет датского короля.
     -- Веселое дело! --  промолвил контролер, записал мой  помер и соскочил
на ходу из вагона.
     Вскоре  после этого меня снова вызвал рыжебородый начальник  парка.  Он
долго смотрел  на меня, поводил  бровями, что-то соображая, потом сказал  на
"вы":
     -- С пассажирами вы работать не  можете. Это ясно!  У вас уже, слава те
господи, три выговора.
     -- Ну что ж! Увольте меня.
     -- Уволить недолго. Только зачем?  Я переведу вас  на  ночную  работу в
санитарных вагонах. Будете развозить раненых  с вокзалов  по госпиталям.  Вы
ведь студент?
     Я  согласился.  Эта  работа  казалась   мне  гораздо  благороднее,  чем
утомительная возня с пассажирами, билетами, со сдачей.
     С облегчением я сдал свою сумку артельщику и пошел домой.
     Я шел по Грузинам. Ветер трепал язычки газовых фонарей. Ночной воздух с
легким  привкусом газа,  казалось, сулил мне перемены в  жизни, путешествия,
новизну.

----------


## OMF

> Ценность литературного текста не всегда определяется количеством слов - иногда во внимание принимается и их качество  А если уж вы требуете к себе отношения, равноценного с Высоцким, то осмелюсь напомнить прискорбное для вас обстоятельство - памятник Вл.Сем установлен* через 30 лет после* его смерти. Так что еще как минимум столько же (при fair play) ждать вам  
> Но я искренне желаю, чтобы это событие было отсрочено для вас по крайней мере лет ещё на 100


 Я не требую и даже не прошу. Просто "не делайте из Высоцкого культа" (с)Ильф и Петров (переработано) 
Первоначальный смайлик в конце предложения о памятнике мне потерялся в эфире... Но ирония должна была быть понятна. Одесситы же вы все же.

----------


## Чебурген

> Я не требую и даже не прошу. Просто "не делайте из Высоцкого культа" (с)Ильф и Петров (переработано) 
> Первоначальный смайлик в конце предложения о памятнике мне потерялся в эфире... Но ирония должна была быть понятна. Одесситы же вы все же.


 Таки да, что- то тут зациклились... Грубый тембр голоса Высоцкого кому-то может показаться "одесским", но это не то... За "две большие разницы" как-то постеснялся даже упомянуть  :smileflag:  Это как вышеупомянутове "шоканье" по всей Украине, но так, как в Одессе говорят "шё", это сначала надо слышать, а потом долго тренироваться повторять, если в детстве "не впитал с молоком матери". Марк Бернес, не имевший отношения к Одессе, с его Аркашей Дзюбиным и легендарной песней (за "Тёмную ночь" в его исполнении я молчу, это отдельная тема), больше достоин памяти одесситов и памятника, ИМХО.

----------


## OMF

Чтобы уже совсем расставить точки над Ё , Высоцкий больше достоин памяти, чем Мишка-Япончик, несмотря на то, что первый пел о втором (обобщенно, о зэках), а второй был одесситом.

----------


## Panty

Oleshy , не будет Вам "Прощание славянки, а будет песня Леонида Йосиповича Утесова, почти соседа по району....

----------


## Чебурген

> Oleshy , не будет Вам "Прощание славянки, а будет песня Леонида Йосиповича Утесова, почти соседа по району....


 Он же Лёдя Вайсбейн  :smileflag: 
Как-то некрасиво, не по одесски получилось, он нас обидел, мы на него обиделись, он на нас обиделся... И не до конца друг друга поняли ("А шо это было?" (с))...

----------


## Panty

> Он же Лёдя Вайсбейн 
> Как-то некрасиво, не по одесски получилось, он нас обидел, мы на него обиделись, он на нас обиделся... И не до конца друг друга поняли...


 И даже добавить нечего!

----------


## Schock

Не дай бог, таки вывесят эту доску!!! 
У меня сердце кровью обливается, когда учителя заказывают  экскурсию "Криминальная Одесса " Как их не отговариваешь, как не выкручиваешься , нет мозгов, извините,-  аптеке не купишь! Как упор ни делаешь на то, что все сели, все сгинули по тюрьмам и на каторгах, как ни заканчиваешь рассказ в Музее МВД , чувствуешь себя продажной тварью, что детям про это рассказываешь.... Нельзя никаким Сонькам, Мишкам и прочим никаких досок ставить.... Это реклама криминала которого уже нахлебались по горло....


Единственный положительный момент - некоторые слова и выражения в Одесском лексиконе типа фраер

Цитата Если вот это "_Жители одесской Молдаванки собирают средства на реставрацию дома, в котором жил легендарный Мишка Япончик.
Неравнодушные одесситы уже собрали на реконструкцию около 20 тыс. долларов. Предполагается, что денег хватит на новое мощение двора, реставрацию фасада и установку бронированных ворот. Также на здании появится мемориальная доска в честь «короля одесских бандитов». По словам местных жителей, историческое место станет привлекать внимание туристов и киношников .
Краеведы точно не уверены, что именно в этом доме на Молдаванке жил «король одесских бандитов» начала прошлого столетия Мойше-Яков Винницкий, он же Мишка Япончик_." выдается за ХОРОШУЮ городскую новость, то в Одессой действительно не все в порядке. 

Я одинаково против "свидомых", ставящих памятники неизвестным атаманам непонятных войск (неизвестно в кем воевавших, и воевавших ли вообще) или пытающихся нанести на карту Одессы имена шухевичей и черноволов, но так же и против того, чтобы из уголовника-налетчика делать "народного" героя. Про Котовского я уже молчу, но плохо когда Одесса ассоциируется в первую очередь с Мишкой-Япончиком, и только во вторую - с Ойстрахом, Столярским, Королевым, Филатовым и т.д.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Schock

Вся жизнь - одна большая трудность. Кто не преодолевает- тот уже не живет Только на кладбище все спокойненько... 
Хотя на вкус и цвет - товарища нет. Кто- то стремится и воюет за идеальное существование, а кто-то с оптимизмом принимает все как бог дал...Так что либо сделай, либо сдохни и не отсвечивай и будем хлебать  счастье ситечком...


> Ураган Sandy бывает раз в жизни (хотя я уже прошел через 5 поменьше, но в разных местах и в разное время, и без света моя семья сидела сейчас часов 12), а дожди в Одессе все-таки чаще. Так что же лучше, построить город там где не заливает водой (или хотя бы там где можно следать нормальный слив) или всю жизнь "гордиться" тем, как мы с юмором преодолеваем трудности?

----------


## Fantomka

> Наверное на(с) поселок в час пик в сильный дождь ехать не приходилось? 
> Или в тот же час пик выехать с просп. Шевченко...
> 
> Я уже таки молчу за Привоз и рядом с ним, Горбатый мост, Водопроводную...


 Вы только немножечко забыли, что когда Де Рибас с Де Воланом город строили, то его границы были наааааамного меньше и ни о каком Поскоте и пр Шевченко речи небыло )) А на Гагаринском плато были *загородные* дачи )))))))))

----------


## Киров

Таким,как Мойша Япончик наши отцы и деды руки не подавали...

----------


## Panty

> Таким,как Мойша Япончик наши отцы и деды руки не подавали...


 Шото мне кажется тут лукавство, потому как такие как Мойша Япончик были по большому счету более честными, чем кое-кто другие, приезжающие по ночам в "воронке"...ИМХО.

----------


## Киров

А мне кажется,что если бы сейчас все по закону,то процентов 80 населения можно посадить...но не хочу прославления ни бандита и не НКВДэшника.

----------


## Пушкин

В нашем обществе сложился странный стереотип оп поводу Мишки Япончика - который возглавлял один из отрядов еврейского сопротивления и в дальнейшем сетовал по поводу некоторых занимавшихся бандитизмом из его отряда...))) То что написал И. Бабель - это не исторический очерк, а роман, беллетристика...)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Не дай бог, таки вывесят эту доску!!! 
> У меня сердце кровью обливается, когда учителя заказывают  экскурсию "Криминальная Одесса " Как их не отговариваешь, как не выкручиваешься , нет мозгов, извините,-  аптеке не купишь! Как упор ни делаешь на то, что все сели, все сгинули по тюрьмам и на каторгах, как ни заканчиваешь рассказ в Музее МВД , чувствуешь себя продажной тварью, что детям про это рассказываешь.... Нельзя никаким Сонькам, Мишкам и прочим никаких досок ставить.... Это реклама криминала которого уже нахлебались по горло....
> 
> 
> Единственный положительный момент - некоторые слова и выражения в Одесском лексиконе типа фраер
> 
> Цитата Если вот это "_Жители одесской Молдаванки собирают средства на реставрацию дома, в котором жил легендарный Мишка Япончик.
> Неравнодушные одесситы уже собрали на реконструкцию около 20 тыс. долларов. Предполагается, что денег хватит на новое мощение двора, реставрацию фасада и установку бронированных ворот. Также на здании появится мемориальная доска в честь «короля одесских бандитов». По словам местных жителей, историческое место станет привлекать внимание туристов и киношников .
> Краеведы точно не уверены, что именно в этом доме на Молдаванке жил «король одесских бандитов» начала прошлого столетия Мойше-Яков Винницкий, он же Мишка Япончик_." выдается за ХОРОШУЮ городскую новость, то в Одессой действительно не все в порядке. 
> ...


 [/QUOTE] 
1. А где именно деньги собирают - адресов - дворов воюющих за право считаться домом где Жил... - несколько :smileflag: 
2. Каких именно атаманов? 
3. Из народного героя  (Мишки Япончика)сделали налетчика и шо теперь? :smileflag:  А вот с Котовским совсем наоборот...

----------


## mihaylyuk.olga

Вы шо, заболели? – Почему? -Так от вас утром вышел стоматолог Шварц. – Ой, ты боже ж мой, вы поглядите на нее, от вас через день уходит полковник Куманович, так что, завтра война?!

----------


## Alexandr

> Уважаемые форумчане! 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *И что это было?*Хотелось уехать по-английски и навсегда сгинуть с краской стыда на лице в бескрайних просторах диких степей Придонья, но…не получается! Последовать совету уважаемого Zoran …. чемодан – вокзал - Ростов-на-Дону уже физически невозможно ,бо … «Укрзализныця вжэ давно вагонив не даэ» и поезд Одесса-Ростов канул в лету…и ни от«Мамы» к «Папе», ни от « Папы» к « Маме»  блудным сыновьям и дочерям под стук колёс не добраться. Это , наверное, для того сделано, чтобы никто не терзался в догадках на  языке или на «мове» слово « Вокзал» ,которое начертано на этом историческом памятнике одесского зодчества.
>  Приходится ехать на автобусе « Одесса-Ростов», что гораздо менее приятно
> …вот выдалась свободная минутка до отправления автобуса, незабвенные мои Форумчане, сижу на автовокзале…а вокруг одесситки, одни одесситки…и никого, кроме одесситок…какой «шарман»!!!  
> ….и вспомнилось…пока работает И-нет …ну не могу не рассказать…так и кортит…во время учёбы в самом лучшем в мире Высшем Инженерном  Морском Училище имени орденоносного Ленинского Коммунистического Союза Молодёжи Советского Союза часто приходилось в выходные ехать в Николаев на автобусе…обычно на входе в вокзал возле своих « Антилоп-Гну» кучковались местные Козлевичи ,занимающиеся частным междугородным извозом  …пройти мимо них просто так было невозможно …а когда на их вопрос « Куда ехать? - они получали мой ответ – В Черноморск! Бензин ваш,  идеи наши! – то одни просто замолкали, а другие предлагали ехать в Крым, где тоже есть Черноморск ! Вот с таким  чувством юмора тоже приходилось регулярно встречаться! А ведь они все, Козлевичи, судя по словечкам и акценту, были одесситы и мне очень нравилось их незабываемое « быстро, дорого,удобно!»
>  …скажете ..вот гад…а ещё правильнее  ПОЦ (уважаемая Администрация форума, как говорят Ваши старожилы - это ведь не мат…а как заслуживаю, да ?)…никак не успокоится..всё юродствует! Ехай в свой Ростов….наши двери открыты…но это ведь было-было-было! ….И это взгляд со стороны…хотя нужен ли он Вам? 
>    А как-то этим лето моя половина-одесситка, предки которой поселились на Пастера , по словам её “maman”, ещё в эпоху неолита, и мне до них до всех ещё……и…….! – так вот она, половина ( лучшая в нашей семье) пришла с работы и сказала – Меня, наверное уволят – А «что» такое? – Начальница, начитавшись Жванецкого и наслушавшись моих (её) рассказов за Одессу, поехала туда летом отдыхать…а теперь вернулась…первый день вышла на работу….и по выражению её лица… ей так понравилось, что ,возможно, мне придётся искать другое место работы! ..но пронесло…коренная жительница «папы» пожалела коренную жительницу «мамы» - ну что в семье не бывает! Ведь намерения были благими!
>  Прощайте, граждане, теперь уже навсегда! …через какие-то мгновения зелёная дверь автобуса захлопнется…он тронется…и никто с заплаканными персидскими глазами не будет махать вслед, желая счастливого пути! Прости, Одесса – эх, мне  не пить твоё вино и не утюжить клёшем мостовые! Да, и  у нас дома на видном  месте - как в песне – стоит в бутылке от « Боржоми» святая черноморская вода и узелок с горстью священной одесской земли   …правда, не вру. Её самолично набрала  одна моя «знакомая» с Пастера, которой я ,как оказалось, обязан всем в этой жизни… 
> Счастья вам всем, здоровья и удачи!
> ...


 

Ну, стиль не плох, такое себе "разливание эмоций". Но, что было, и что возмутило так и не понял. В Ростове был, город похож на Днепропетровск по стилю общения граждан, его населяющих, про ментов местных просто нельзя такие слова на форуме выдавать... После таких городов наши менты мне кажутся просто верхом толерантности и законопослушания.  :smileflag:

----------


## SergeS

Из нашей жизни-Спорим о чем то с женой(ругаться мы не умеем :smileflag: ) и я выдаю-"Шас встану и всем *будет мало места*!". Может уже по темке было, но так непроизвольно...

П.С. Правописание проверенно Google Toolbar-Усё в парятке :smileflag: .

----------


## Chulik

А вот ещё одно чисто Одесское выражение: *Бледный вид и розовые щёчки*!  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> А вот ещё одно чисто Одесское выражение: *Бледный вид и розовые щёчки*!


 ... невеста - жениху:
  - Моня! Я думаю жить с тобой долго и щасливо!!!
  - Соня! Если ты всё время будешь жить счастливо, то я - точно недолго ...

----------


## Milkaway

> А вот ещё одно чисто Одесское выражение: *Бледный вид и розовые щёчки*!


 ... чаще слышала выражение - бледный вид и шаткая походка ...

----------


## inborz

это что-то новенького. Классика  - "розовые щёчки"

----------


## Пушкин

> это что-то новенького. Классика  - "розовые щёчки"


  Вспомнилось - шейне пунем...

----------


## inborz

> Вспомнилось - шейне пунем...


 это просто идиш - красивое личико. Бабушка про Вас так говорила?

----------


## Пушкин

> это просто идиш - красивое личико. Бабушка про Вас так говорила?


  Ё :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

> Ё


 хорошо, что она не видит Ваш аватар  :smileflag:

----------


## Chulik

Ооооо!!! Ещё вспомнил шикарное наше слово *ВАТМАН*. Только в Одесском языке *ВАТМАН* обозначал вагоновожатого. Даже стишок был такой:
Трамвай по рельсам прот, как черепаха, 
А старый ватман спит, как бегемот. 
Кондуктор лает, как собака:
- Пройдите, граждане, впирод!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> хорошо, что она не видит Ваш аватар


  Аватар - аватаром, а ВИ как и она мою морду-лица имели счастье лицезреть :smileflag: ))))

----------


## Chulik

Во! Ещё вспомнил такое мистическое и никем не виданное существо, как *ГЭЦ*!!! Кусает оно многих и до помутнения разума

----------


## Schock

Это,  как мне кажется,  украинское слово Гедзь= овод 
 Какая-то бабушка ругала внучка- 
- Шо ты крутишься как та дзыга ( юла) , как будто тебя гедзь за попу вкусыв.
А еще я заметила, что названия некоторых чисто одесских магазинов и предприятий стали нарицательными 
Например сейчас исчезли из употребления названия конфет Ландрин,  Монпасье,   Всегда говорили - монпасьешечку хочешь? Ландринчику дать? Бонбонку будешь? И жестяные коробочки были характерные , удобные для игры в классики Был магазин Фраже - ложки , вилки и ножи  Слово фраже- международное или наше? 


> Во! Ещё вспомнил такое мистическое и никем не виданное существо, как *ГЭЦ*!!! Кусает оно многих и до помутнения разума

----------


## Киров

Fraget-название фирмы,поставлявшей продукцию во многие страны Европы.Для "класиков"шли коробочки от сапожного крема,В коробках от Монпасье,они были по больше,мы хранили свои "сокровища".Игра уникальная,развивающая физически...на свежем воздухе.

----------


## inborz

Что значит разница в возрасте хотя бы на несколько лет! Коробочки от сапожного крема для "классиков"? Фи! Только мраморные битки!
А названия фирм часто становились именами нарицательными - макинтош, ксерокс, в Израиле - пелефон.

----------


## Антрэ

от подруги,которая работает в ресторане,часто это слово слышу: "натираем фраже", "новое фраже". Никуда не делось.

----------


## zoran

> "натираем фраже", "новое фраже". Никуда не делось.


  А ни чего не изменилось за 30 последних лет: раньше был лангет-теперь стеик,раньше был салат "Столичныи",а сеичас туда ради пАнтов добавили вместо  Докторскои колбасы- куриное филе или еще какую то дрянь. 
   водку закусывают селедкой,а коньяк ВСЕ РАВНО  закусывают лимоном ,
а крабовыи салат делали в ресторанах еще в советское время.Таки да тогда в салат клали мясо камчатского краба. а сеичас -сурими)
  все новое-это хорошо забытое старое

----------


## феерический

Фраже это профессиональное и ставшее уже нарицательным обозначение столовых приборов. Я сейчас даже долго думал перед тем как вспомнил само понятие "столовые приборы" - настолько термин Фраже плотно вошел в меня) Шутка ли - 4 года в посудном бизнесе отработать?  Слава Богу, я уже уволился оттуда.

----------


## Ричар

> Что значит разница в возрасте хотя бы на несколько лет! Коробочки от сапожного крема для "классиков"? Фи! Только мраморные битки!
> А названия фирм часто становились именами нарицательными - макинтош, ксерокс, в Израиле - пелефон.


 В Одессе мусорный контейнер-Альтфатер

----------


## Пушкин

> Что значит разница в возрасте хотя бы на несколько лет! Коробочки от сапожного крема для "классиков"? Фи! Только мраморные битки!
> А названия фирм часто становились именами нарицательными - макинтош, ксерокс, в Израиле - пелефон.


 Пелефон - это не фирма, а слово означает "сотовый телефон" или "мобильник"...)))

----------


## Макс

> Пелефон - это не фирма, а ...)))


 ой ли?
http://www.pelephone.co.il/ru/

----------


## Пушкин

> ой ли?
> http://www.pelephone.co.il/ru/


 Ой вэ авой - теперь фирма называется "мобильный телефон"...)))

----------


## Ланира

Не делай мне нервы! Ешь кефир , ты должен быть здоров , шоп ты сдох!

----------


## Пушкин

— Фима, как будет по–английски «за»?
— Behind, а тебе зачем?
— Я хочу спросить у того негра за его Кадиллак.

----------


## Ланира

Моя маман замужем за французом. Недавно приезжали в гости. Жан языка не знает , а потому мама была переводчиком. Когда делали базар на Привозе ,мама разумеется торговалась. 
" Сколько?" " 70" " А шоб взять?" " 65" Жану перевели диалог , думал три дня , что это может значить)))

----------


## Kseniy95

Мах цэн пыск (Закрой рот!) на еврейском, сказать так какому нибудь приезжему, он и не поймет что его попросили рот закрыть)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Моя маман замужем за французом. Недавно приезжали в гости. Жан языка не знает , а потому мама была переводчиком. Когда делали базар на Привозе ,мама разумеется торговалась. 
> " Сколько?" " 70" " А шоб взять?" " 65" Жану перевели диалог , думал три дня , что это может значить)))


 Классика начала 90-х на 7-м и не только:
 -Прошу 100 отдам за 80.
Это типа сам с собой уже поторговался?  :smileflag:

----------


## SergeS

> Мах цэн пыск (Закрой рот!) на *еврейском*, сказать так какому нибудь приезжему, он и не поймет что его попросили рот закрыть)))


 Это 5 баллов, а ещё есть американский язык :smileflag: .

----------


## Пушкин

> Мах цэн пыск (Закрой рот!) на еврейском, сказать так какому нибудь приезжему, он и не поймет что его попросили рот закрыть)))


  По моему фармахен пыск

----------


## Ланира

Предлагаю выложить краткий разговорник иврита и идиша и переименовать тему в " еврейские народные штучки" :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Предлагаю выложить краткий разговорник иврита и идиша и переименовать тему в " еврейские народные штучки"


  А причем тут иврит к одесским штучкам?)))

----------


## Ланира

> А причем тут иврит к одесским штучкам?)))


  Да как-то много фраз выложено  " не по - нашему"))) Где вы видели сейчас в Одессе евреев , говорящих на родном языке? Сленг Одесский да , есть , а евреев уже почти нет.

----------


## Chulik

> Да как-то много фраз выложено  " не по - нашему"))) Где вы видели сейчас в Одессе евреев , говорящих на родном языке? Сленг Одесский да , есть , а *евреев уже почти нет*.


 Вы их хотите разговорником обратно к нам в Одессу затащить???

----------


## Ланира

> Вы их хотите разговорником обратно к нам в Одессу затащить???


  Не , не хочу, им и ТАМ хорошо

----------


## Milkaway

> Да как-то много фраз выложено  " не по - нашему"))) Где вы видели сейчас в Одессе евреев , говорящих на родном языке? Сленг Одесский да , есть , а евреев уже почти нет.


 .... ой, не придумывайте - их есть еще у нас ... просто надо места знать ))) ... и этнические болгары есть, и цигане есть, и греки, и армяне ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Да как-то много фраз выложено  " не по - нашему"))) Где вы видели сейчас в Одессе евреев , говорящих на родном языке? Сленг Одесский да , есть , а евреев уже почти нет.


  Так погуляйте по центру города... В Одессе сейчас 4 большие общины и масса различных клубов и учреждений, на праздниках в синагогах места нет и надо записываться за ранее, а по данным всемирного еврейского сайта - 44000 человек... по последней советской перепеси в 88году было более 100 тысяч  - около 10% от общего числа горожан, до войны эта доля составляла 44%, но в войну только в Одессе расстреляли около 100 тысяч... Одесский язык впитал массу слов из идиша, особенно постановку предложений...

----------


## Пушкин

Скажу больше - существует версия что де-Рибас был испанским евреем))) и эта версия как раз отвечает на вопрос - каким образом испанская семья оказалась в Неаполе (в Неаполитанской республике)? Да потому что бежала от гонений...

----------


## Ланира

> .... ой, не придумывайте - их есть еще у нас ... просто надо места знать ))) ... и этнические болгары есть, и цигане есть, и греки, и армяне ...


 Наверное я в неправильерм районе живу

----------


## zoran

> Предлагаю выложить краткий разговорник иврита и идиша и переименовать тему в " еврейские народные штучки"


 разговорник вам в руки! открываите новую тему и вперед))

----------


## Kseniy95

> По моему фармахен пыск


 Возможно, мой дедушка говорит "Мах цэн пыск")))

----------


## Kseniy95

> Это 5 баллов, а ещё есть американский язык.


 Ну я же шоб всем понятно было)))Поэтому "еврейский" язык :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Наверное я в неправильерм районе живу


  А вы в Одессе живёте?

----------


## УРФИН ДЖУС

> Так погуляйте по центру города... В Одессе сейчас 4 большие общины и масса различных клубов и учреждений, на праздниках в синагогах места нет и надо записываться за ранее, а по данным всемирного еврейского сайта - 44000 человек... по последней советской перепеси в 88году было более 100 тысяч  - около 10% от общего числа горожан, до войны эта доля составляла 44%, но в войну только в Одессе расстреляли около 100 тысяч... Одесский язык впитал массу слов из идиша, особенно постановку предложений...


 о чём вы говорите . и где гулять??? я вот в детстве гулял и любил в горсад ходить вот там и был весь колорит и вся Одесса , сейчас ничего нет и нет того колорита  и куда идти ??????????????




> А вы в Одессе живёте?


 вот я таки тут живу и я вам скажу , что Одессы уже нет и вы не услышите  то , что было буквально 20 лет назад

и кто там знает как говорили 20-30 лет назад

у меня у моей одноклассницы бабушка 1919 года рождения вот можно у неё и спросить

да вот ещё!!! бабуша всю жизнь прожила на молдаванке и живёт там до сих пор , кто хочет могу организовать экскурсию

----------


## Ant

*УРФИН ДЖУС*, а можно постить и по одному слову - постов наберется...

----------


## УРФИН ДЖУС

> *УРФИН ДЖУС*, а можно постить и по одному слову - постов наберется...


 можно,но для любителей одесского фольклёра

----------


## SergeS

> Да как-то много фраз выложено  " не по - нашему"))) Где вы видели сейчас в Одессе евреев , говорящих на родном языке? Сленг Одесский да , есть , а евреев уже почти нет.


 Тяну мазу за Ланиру: Пушкин "Ви знаете как я Вас уважаю"(с), но темка постепенно скатывается-"Кто шо знает на "еврейском"". Слава Богу , что вас у нас-много, но мы же за Одесский язык говорим.

П.С. Шо значит " Маза" и откуда вышла-знаю-не трудитесь :smileflag: , с уважением.

----------


## Voland

> можно,но для любителей одесского фольклёра


 И для деревянных солдат

----------


## Kseniy95

> Тяну мазу за Ланиру: Пушкин "Ви знаете как я Вас уважаю"(с), но темка постепенно скатывается-"Кто шо знает на "еврейском"". Слава Богу , что вас у нас-много, но мы же за Одесский язык говорим.
> 
> П.С. Шо значит " Маза" и откуда вышла-знаю-не трудитесь, с уважением.


 Половина "аборигенов" Одессы и были евреи, болгары и т.д. а потом уже украинцы, русские))))Не удивительно, что в становлении "одесского диалекта" принимали участие языки этих народов.Я, конечно, не акадэмик, но думаю шо как-то так)))

----------


## SergeS

И почему не посчитать в обратную сторону-русские, украинцы, евреи, болгары...Ведь так правильнее?

----------


## Kseniy95

> И почему не посчитать в обратную сторону-русские, украинцы, евреи, болгары...Ведь так правильнее?


 Да, согласна, сейчас так)Но все таки с дней основания Одессы, евреев и болгар было больше чем сейчас)

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, согласна, сейчас так)Но все таки с дней основания Одессы, евреев и болгар было больше чем сейчас)


  При первой переписи в Одессе были греки, евреи, русские (этнические украинцы - черноморские казаки, которые так же наверно записывались русским, основали Пересыпь на месте турецкой деревушки Хаджибей), молдаване...

----------


## Пушкин

> Тяну мазу за Ланиру: Пушкин "Ви знаете как я Вас уважаю"(с), но темка постепенно скатывается-"Кто шо знает на "еврейском"". Слава Богу , что вас у нас-много, но мы же за Одесский язык говорим.
> 
> П.С. Шо значит " Маза" и откуда вышла-знаю-не трудитесь, с уважением.


  Так расскажите за *мазу* если знаете и тяните, а то в цитируемой выше вашей фразе явное противоречие...  :smileflag: , с не меньшим уважением.

----------


## Пушкин

> о чём вы говорите . и где гулять??? я вот в детстве гулял и любил в горсад ходить вот там и был весь колорит и вся Одесса , сейчас ничего нет и нет того колорита  и куда идти ??????????????


  Так гиде вы ищите колорит? Среди турЫстов на Дерибасовской и в Горсаду или на Привозе среди торговцев С Молдавии и перекупщиков С близ лежащих сёл. А вот если вам таки да будет интересно, так где нибудь весной или летом пройдитесь вечерком по дворам Молдаванки, но только вечерком - когда люди с работы приходят, поверьте, Вам улыбнется счастье и Вы найдёте то что ищете, только желательно не лимонить понты, а то можно без понтов остаться...)))

----------


## Kseniy95

> Так гиде вы ищите колорит? Среди турЫстов на Дерибасовской и в Горсаду или на Привозе среди торговцев С Молдавии и перекупщиков С близ лежащих сёл. А вот если вам таки да будет интересно, так где нибудь весной или летом пройдитесь вечерком по дворам Молдаванки, но только вечерком - когда люди с работы приходят, поверьте, Вам улыбнется счастье и Вы найдёте то что ищете, только желательно не лимонить понты, а то можно без понтов остаться...)))


 Вот, вот, все детство у бабушки на молдованке провела, да и сейчас живу там же, сдесь люди говорят и думают наверное только на "одесском" языке)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Но мы же всё же одесский язык говорим?


  Так расскажите за *мазу* из одесского языка или нет? из блатного нас не интересует...

----------


## pal76187

Всегда удивляло как легко нас одесситов вычисляют понимающие люди в любой точке земного шара... ну например по одной только фразе.. "А шо такое?"
Хотя чего тут удивляться.. так же легко определяются москвичи на одесском пляже:
- Маам, маам! Смаатри - мядуза!
- Да этта не мядуза, а кряветка!

----------


## Voland

> При первой переписи в Одессе были греки, евреи, русские (этнические украинцы - черноморские казаки, которые так же наверно записывались русским, основали Пересыпь на месте турецкой деревушки Хаджибей), молдаване...


 Казаки, сами были, смесью всех кого ни попадя, так как для того чтобы стать казаком, достаточно было принять православие ,полагали они себя русскими, а про этнических украинцев тогда никто не слышал

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот перед глазами-евреи берут штурмом Хаджибей.))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 Пять баллов!!!  :smileflag:  Нет, я конечно не исключаю, что евреи среди них тоже были. Но в Одессе евреи массово появились тогда, когда поняли, что в Одессе хорошо и здесь им есть, что ловить  :smileflag: 


> А вот если вам таки да будет интересно, так где нибудь весной или летом пройдитесь вечерком по дворам Молдаванки, но только вечерком - когда люди с работы приходят, поверьте, Вам улыбнется счастье и Вы найдёте то что ищете, только желательно не лимонить понты, а то можно без понтов остаться...)))


 С понтами, или без понтов, но в наше время рекомендовать экскурсию по Молдаванке вечером как-то не по- одесски  :smileflag: 


> Всегда удивляло как легко нас одесситов вычисляют понимающие люди в любой точке земного шара... ну например по одной только фразе.. "А шо такое?"


 По интонации, с которой произнесена эта фраза, одесситы "засланого казачка" тоже легко определят  :smileflag: 
 В этой теме я всегда оставался сторонником того, не что говорят, а с какой интонацией. Мало кому этому удаётся научиться, с этим надо родиться и жить.


> Казаки, сами были, смесью всех кого ни попадя, так как для того *чтобы стать казаком, достаточно было принять православие*


 Чего-то вспомнилось "Когда еврейское казачество восстало"



Или такая версия  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> С понтами, или без понтов, но в наше время рекомендовать экскурсию по Молдаванке вечером как-то не по- одесски


 Ой вот только не до, я же не ночную прогулку порекомендовал, а так - после 18.00. 
Насчет остального, конечно евреи искали там где нет гонений, а воздух свободы был чист...

----------


## Пушкин

> П.С. Шо значит " Маза" и откуда вышла-знаю-не трудитесь, с уважением.


 


> Так расскажите за *мазу* из одесского языка или нет? из блатного нас не интересует...


 


> Ну так просветите меня, пересыпского жлоба, не раз тянущего МАЗУ за своих друзей. Я должен у раввина спросить-можна? Чи-не можна?(Тоже одесский язык-украинский)


  Спросите у попа, он то владеет ивритом или идишем и расскажет вам, бэз уважения к шлимазлу пересыпьскому,
  что маза от слова мазаль (счастье).  А вот "чи не можно" - это точно у нынешних торговок на Привозе, а не в одесском языке...

----------


## Чебурген

> Ой вот только не до, я же не ночную прогулку порекомендовал, а так - после 18.00. Чумки
> Насчет остального, конечно евреи искали там где нет гонений, а воздух свободы был чист...


 Я сам люблю ходить вечерком с Ночного Экспресса до Красного Креста по Чернышевского на трамвай, эта улица мне нравится тем, что она осталась такой, какой я помню в своих детских воспоминаниях Молдаванку 70-х.
Но года два назад на углу Високого переулка и *родной Болгарской улицы* буквально в 6 часов вечера, но было уже холодно и темно, мне пришлось чуть- чуть подраться и немного побегать... А всё потому, что я бросил курить...
 Абыдна, да?

----------


## SergeS

> Спросите у попа, он то владеет ивритом или идишем и расскажет вам, бэз уважения к шлимазлу пересыпьскому,
>   что маза от слова мазаль (счастье).  А вот "чи не можно" - это точно у нынешних торговок на Привозе, а не в одесском языке...


 То есть шлимазл имеет право быть, а "деревенско-украинское чи, шо"-нет? Не могу пройти мимо-Поп, это как у вас пэйсатый, уничижительно-обидное для верующего человека определение. Знаю, Вы не хотели обидеть-так получилось :smileflag: . 

На тёзку не ссылаемся-он уже 300-е ТО проходит, в смысле масло в котле меняет :smileflag: . Вы же на это СТО не стремитесь?

И таки да, наших людей (шоб вы были у меня здоровы), в этой ветке много-получил пистон от модэров за Евреи-Хаджибей :smileflag:

----------


## SergeS

> что маза от слова мазаль (счастье).


 Может быть, но мы же за Одесский язык говорим, а не за иврит? На моём языке: Маза-поддерживать, защищать.
 Не делите язык на уголовный-базарный-ёпернотеатральный, мы говорим-как мы говорим. 
Лично Вам желаю-мазаль.

----------


## Чебурген

> Может быть, но мы же за Одесский язык говорим, а не за иврит? На моём языке: Маза-поддерживать, защищать.
>  Не делите язык на уголовный-базарный-ёпернотеатральный, мы говорим-как мы говорим. 
> Лично Вам желаю-мазаль.


 Так давайте же ж уже наконец- то в конце то концов поднимем наши примирительные бокальчики, у кого с чем, кошерным и не очень, с тостом за "Мазалтов" (или Мазалтофф, я не в курсе, как правильно, я одессит в четвёртом поколении с Молдаванки, но не еврей в таком же поколении, сорри  :smileflag: ), и некоторые идиомы на идише мне лишь с детства от соседей по дворику на Болгарской помнятся, ну и от бабушки с дедушкой, которые, живя тут ещё с до революции, не могли не знать всех одесских диалектов  :smileflag: 
В общем, проще поднять бокалы с кратким тостом "Лэхаим"  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Так давайте же ж уже наконец- то в конце то концов поднимем наши примирительные бокальчики, у кого с чем, кошерным и не очень ...
> В общем, проще поднять бокалы с кратким тостом "Лэхаим"


 ... вот-вот ...  азохенвэйитанкинашибистры!!!))) ...

----------


## Пушкин

> То есть шлимазл имеет право быть, а "деревенско-украинское чи, шо"-нет? Не могу пройти мимо-Поп, это как у вас пэйсатый, уничижительно-обидное для верующего человека определение. Знаю, Вы не хотели обидеть-так получилось. 
> 
> На тёзку не ссылаемся-он уже 300-е ТО проходит, в смысле масло в котле меняет. Вы же на это СТО не стремитесь?
> 
> И таки да, наших людей (шоб вы были у меня здоровы), в этой ветке много-получил пистон от модэров за Евреи-Хаджибей


  Очень жаль что за евреско- украинскими разговорами, всегда забывается что основой одесского языка является русский... (За СТО таки не понял, у вас проблема с движителем? Так это не к нам...)

----------


## Пушкин

> Так давайте же ж уже наконец- то в конце то концов поднимем наши примирительные бокальчики, у кого с чем, кошерным и не очень, с тостом за "Мазалтов" (или Мазалтофф, я не в курсе, как правильно, я одессит в четвёртом поколении с Молдаванки, но не еврей в таком же поколении, сорри ), и некоторые идиомы на идише мне лишь с детства от соседей по дворику на Болгарской помнятся, ну и от бабушки с дедушкой, которые, живя тут ещё с до революции, не могли не знать всех одесских диалектов 
> В общем, проще поднять бокалы с кратким тостом "Лэхаим"


  Спасибо за хорошие слова. Присоединяюсь к тосту - "За жизнь" :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

> Да, согласна, сейчас так)Но все таки с дней основания Одессы, евреев и болгар было больше чем сейчас)


 Евреев подкоротили румыны,а потом им самим на месте не сиделось-такой народ,любят жить в стрессово-конфликтных ситуациях.А болгар и сейчас в городе,как собак не резанных.Фамилии у них типа русских(Иванов,Петров...),смуглость многие одесские болгары утратили ввиду смешанных браков ,да и при советах национальностью мало кто интересовался:мир тогда делился на евреев и остальных.Помню одной болгарке по фамилии Михайлова с с.Кубанка доказывал ее национальность(имея на руках выписки с метрических книг св.Троицкой церкви этого села),а она говорит:"А я думала,что я русская".Болгары не цеплялись(как и многие в СССР) за свою национальность,уже никто из многочисленных родственников одесситов не знает языка и т.д.Правда сейчас,с появлением возможности поиметь двойное гражданство(болгарское) некоторые стали просить подсобрать подтверждающие документы.Да,а затеял я эту длинную тираду,что бы предположить,что хотя болгары живут в Одессе с начала 19 века,но ни одного слова из ихнего языка в Одесском жаргоне нет...да и от греков тоже,кроме церковных.И от немцев тоже,фразы из детства типа-"хенде хох" и"Нихт шиссен,их бин комунист" достались нам от оккупантов.

----------


## Чебурген

> И от немцев тоже,фразы из детства типа-"хенде хох" и"Нихт шиссен,их бин комунист" достались нам от оккупантов.


 А как же "даст ист фантастиш, йа-йа!?  :smileflag: Но это уже не из детства  :smileflag:  Болгары- очень, скажем так, деликатная нация, не понтуются, как.... Ладно, скромно промолчу. Хотя болгар в Одессе немало, пожалуй, больше, чем румын (хотя точную статистику не приведу). Да, кстати, за гагаузов...  :smileflag: 
Я что хочу сказать. Одесса всегда была таким городом, в котором национальность на втором месте. Одесситов не по национальности определяли. И одесситы не на национальность смотрели (Сеня, будут бить не по паспорту, а по морде (с)). Я в данном случае не за евреев конкретно, Одесса и евреи- это одно целое, жаль, что массовый отъезд евреев сейчас наполняется массовым приездом непонятно кого, опять же, дело не в национальности, а "по морде" (с)  :smileflag: 
И когда мне говорят, что неприлично отвечать вопросом на вопрос, я очень сильно сдерживаю себя в руках...

----------


## Киров

Я пишу свои ощущения по жизни,ничего не приувеличивая и не приуменьшая-пишу как было в моей среде,а это 18 лет учебы(1 год детского садика включительно),служба в армии,работа на заводе...а, еще забыл,проживание в старом одесском дворе 54 года...опять же повторюсь,мы интернациональны,но в каких то пределах.Как это мы не смотрели на национальность..?Очень даже смотрели,это было на первом месте...Если спрашивали:"Кто новый начальник техотдела?Еврей"Ни кто не называл имя,или какие то профкачества-этого было достаточно.Или :"Вот тот чудак,это Василий Иванович,лучший сварщик...у него жена еврейка".Ну у евреев те же забобоны,они вообще по моему мнению националисты...не давно спрашиваю на работе:"А у твоего кореша,что жена русская?Уже нет"Уже они её перекрестили.Мы бы и не додумались до такого.Пишу чистую правду,думаю ради этого мы тут и собрались.Мы интернационалисты,но не на 100%,вспомните,как лихо одесситы выдавали в своем большинстве соседей-евреев румынам,а потом лихо грабили пустые квартиры,что румынам пришлось вмешаться.Прошу не воспринимать мой мои слова враждебно,но пишу как есть и было,не летая в облаках.

----------


## Panty

> А как же "даст ист фантастиш, йа-йа!? Но это уже не из детства  Болгары- очень, скажем так, деликатная нация, не понтуются, как.... Ладно, скромно промолчу. Хотя болгар в Одессе немало, пожалуй, больше, чем румын (хотя точную статистику не приведу). Да, кстати, за гагаузов... 
> Я что хочу сказать. Одесса всегда была таким городом, в котором национальность на втором месте. Одесситов не по национальности определяли. И одесситы не на национальность смотрели (Сеня, будут бить не по паспорту, а по морде (с)). Я в данном случае не за евреев конкретно, Одесса и евреи- это одно целое, жаль, что массовый отъезд евреев сейчас наполняется массовым приездом непонятно кого, опять же, дело не в национальности, а "по морде" (с) 
> И когда мне говорят, что неприлично отвечать вопросом на вопрос, я очень сильно сдерживаю себя в руках...


 *Чебурген*, не смешите мои тапочки, на сегодня в Одессе болгары и деликатная нация это две несовместимые вещи, близлежащая со мной и Вами Малина яркое тому подтверждение.Я не говорю шо они плохие, но то шо понты пытаются лимонить это факт)))

----------


## Panty

> Уважаемые форумчане! Хочу покаяться в обмане перед всеми присутствующими и отсутствующими «одесскими леди и джентльменами» этого форума. Раздел Вашего форума настолько привлекателен, что не посетить его ещё хотя бы один разик просто невозможно. Учитывая демократичность и лояльность к свободе мнений на форуме – что всегда было отличительной чертой Одессы и одесситов – скажу ещё немножко, окажите честь, дочитав сей, как очень метко выразился один из форумчан, опус до конца – последний, честное благородное слово! Внимательно перечитывал весь раздел, страница за страницей, понял, что время потрачено зря! Как сказала моя половина-одесситка – ничего ты там не найдешь, лучше бы посуду помыл, вынес мусор или ..о , ужас!- 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................
> 
> Искренне Ваш
> P.S. А ещё у нас дома на видном месте стоит «блюдечко с голубой каёмкой» и подруги «половины», приходя в гости и глядя на него, говорят – Мамочка (научились у неё)! Ну сразу видно, что ты одесситка! ….И это их видение вашей …или, может быть, ….. «нашей» Одессы ? Той самой!!!


 Скажу так, Oleshy, такое впечатление, что Вы нас воспринимаете как одну большую ходячую энциклопедию одесского юмора, языка или что Вы там еще понавыдумывали, которая должна по любому Вашему взгляду или желанию выдавать шедевры или перлы на Бис! Этого нет, эти изюминки нужно слушать, а то что Вы читали и не смогли понять...значит не понять Вам этого и должны принять как данное.
Я последние разговоры об идише слушаю как само собой разумеещееся, это как летним вечером сидят во дворах и общаются соседи между собой , занимаясь всякой всячиной: кто-то тихо между собой в уголке ворчит, кто-то играя в домино, кто-то через двор с соседкой переговариваясь, так чтобы сразу всем стало понятно об чем речь...Вот такая моя картина последних бесед, потому что я родилась на Молдаванке, выросла на Таирова и живу на благословенных Ближних Мельницах. :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Уважаемые форумчане! Хочу покаяться в обмане перед всеми присутствующими и  отсутствующими «одесскими леди и джентльменами» этого форума. Раздел Вашего форума настолько привлекателен, что не посетить его ещё хотя бы один разик  просто невозможно.  Учитывая демократичность и лояльность к свободе мнений на форуме – что всегда было отличительной чертой Одессы и одесситов – скажу ещё немножко, окажите честь, дочитав сей, как очень метко выразился один из форумчан, опус до конца – последний, честное благородное слово!   Внимательно перечитывал весь   раздел, страница за страницей,  понял, что время потрачено зря! Как сказала моя половина-одесситка – ничего ты там не найдешь, лучше бы посуду помыл, вынес мусор или ...


 ... Слушайте жену - она очень мудрая женщина - она абсолютно права ... займитесь чем-то полезным - эпистолярный жанр - явно не Ваше ... сильна многа текста ))) .....

----------


## Чебурген

> Пишу чистую правду,думаю ради этого мы тут и собрались.Мы интернационалисты,но не на 100%,вспомните,как лихо одесситы выдавали в своем большинстве соседей-евреев румынам,а потом лихо грабили пустые квартиры,что румынам пришлось вмешаться.Прошу не воспринимать мой мои слова враждебно,но пишу как есть и было,не летая в облаках.


 Я не еврей, я гусский, в смысле, одессит, но тоже припоминаю, что в Одессе,живя бок о бок с евреями, их одновременно уважали и немножко не любили, завидуя. Но "то такое", как сейчас принято говорить... В этом (с этим) надо жить бок о бок, чтобы понять, не поднимая антисемитскую или националистическую проблему. В Одессе? Насмешили, в смысле, даже не смешно.
А вот за оккупацию не надо. Моя мама со своей школьной подружкой Идой всю оккупацию прятались в одесских подвалах молдаванского двора (это почти те же катакомбы). Девочкам в 41-м было по 16 лет, румынам и немцам не пофиг было, какой они национальности, простите за интимный вопрос? 
Но спрятались и выжили.
За то, какие румыны чмошники, и всё из квартир выносили, помню, и мама и бабушка рассказывали. Потому, может быть, в Одессе анекдоты про молдован/румын всегда были очень популярны  :smileflag: 


> Теперь уже точно – прощевайте, не поминайте лихом! И пожелайте где-нибудь и когда-нибудь в толпе услышать – берущее за душу - « а шо такое?»


 Шота вы не первый раз прощаетесь. На посошок никак не нальют, или Пендальфа деликатно из вежливости всё не дадут?

----------


## Jorjic

> *Чебурген*, не смешите мои тапочки, на сегодня в Одессе болгары и деликатная нация это две несовместимые вещи, близлежащая со мной и Вами Малина яркое тому подтверждение.Я не говорю шо они плохие, но то шо понты пытаются лимонить это факт)))


 По-моему, последнее дело -судить о характере народа по тем его представителям, которые обретаются на базарах и прочих местах, где делаются, скажу аккуратно, деньги. В таких местах концентрируется очень много всякогго, что плавает.

----------


## УРФИН ДЖУС

> Уважаемые форумчане! Хочу покаяться в обмане перед всеми присутствующими и  отсутствующими «одесскими леди и джентльменами» этого форума. Раздел Вашего форума настолько привлекателен, что не посетить его ещё хотя бы один разик  просто невозможно.  Учитывая демократичность и лояльность к свободе мнений на форуме – что всегда было отличительной чертой Одессы и одесситов – скажу ещё немножко, окажите честь, дочитав сей, как очень метко выразился один из форумчан, опус до конца – последний, честное благородное слово!   Внимательно перечитывал весь   раздел, страница за страницей,  понял, что время потрачено зря! Как сказала моя половина-одесситка – ничего ты там не найдешь, лучше бы посуду помыл, вынес мусор или ..о , ужас!- позвонил бы в Одессу и спросил как здоровьё её « maman», знойной женщины- мечты поэтов всей Одессы и её окрестностей - окрестности простираются  от Тель-Авива до Лос-Анджелеса - а «чё» спрашивать, «ейное»здоровье всегда хорошо, канесна! Не дождусь! 
> Но, как говорил всем известный Ги де Мопассан – ближе к телу!
>  Я всё время искал «изюминки» в Ваших сообщениях, но ничего , кроме …словечек на идиш!


 а что вы хотели услышать и на каком языке ? хотите изюминки , так приезжайте к вашей маман и сходите на молдаванку  (как предлагал мне Пушкин)-это ник) и сходите в любой дворик и там будет вам счастье :smileflag:

----------


## УРФИН ДЖУС

ещё по поводу "изюминки" когда думаешь на идиш , а говоришь по-русски , вот и получается :"я имею вам сказать" вот и весь секрет

----------


## Главный

Мы разные. Но все оттуда... и люди. И в месте, в городе, в одном живём и жить в нём будем. Аминь!

----------


## Milkaway

> ещё по поводу "изюминки" когда думаешь на идиш , а говоришь по-русски , вот и получается :"я имею вам сказать" вот и весь секрет


 ... однозначно! ... в конце 90-х я еще застала в живых одну старушку, которая всю жизнь прожила по этому принципу ... бабуля была ровесницей ХХ века и изюминкой своего двора - все наши ,,крылатые,, одессизмы были в ее исполнении абсолютно естественны и очень легко и органично ,,ложились,, в канву любого разговора ... соседи и знакомые нередко водили к ней, как бы случайно,, на посиделки,, иногородних гостей, от чего те  приходили в экстаз с последующим катарсисом ...

----------


## Panty

> По-моему, последнее дело -судить о характере народа по тем его представителям, которые обретаются на базарах и прочих местах, где делаются, скажу аккуратно, деньги. В таких местах концентрируется очень много всякогго, что плавает.


 Ну не скажите, есть и одесситы, которые обретаются на базарах и от этого их достоинство нисколько не умаляется, и сравнивать их с тем шо плавает у меня даже мыслей не приходило, потому как все прежде всего зависит от самого человека.

----------


## Пушкин

А всё таки зерно нашего юмора, нашей иронии ко всему, было посажено французами и де-Рибасом испано-еврейского происхождения*, ведь в самом названии Одесса - столько юмора и иронии, я имею ввиду перевод ассе до, если кто не понял, а вот взращивался наш юмор на благодатной почве разных национальностей, наверно где то  чуть больше еврейской, а потом остальных, но это уж не столь важно, ведь достаточно юмора было и у представителей Малороссии и т.д. Горожане всегда были друг к другу толерантны, а вот хипиш  по поводу той или иной национальности поднимали новоприбывшие или обиженные. Почитайте одесскую литературу середины 19го века, литературу не заслуженно забытую. А сколько в ней юмора...)))

----------


## SergeS

> ведь в самом названии Одесса - столько юмора и иронии, я имею ввиду перевод ассе до


 "Ассе до"-является скорее историческим анекдотом, якобы Екатерина II прочла французскую фразу "assez d'eau" (воды достаточно)-наоборот.

Так что, старый и добрый Одессос-дал нашему городу название.

----------


## pal76187

> Так что, старый и добрый Одессос-дал нашему городу название.


 Так если мне не изменяет память, Одессос располагался на месте нынешней болгарской Варны? Или я таки не так помню?  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> "Ассе до"-является скорее историческим анекдотом, якобы Екатерина II прочла французскую фразу "assez d'eau" (воды достаточно)-наоборот.
> 
> Так что, старый и добрый Одессос-дал нашему городу название.


  "Был ли мальчик?"
 А сын де Рибаса которому была присвоена фамилия Сабир - тоже анекдот? 
де-Рибас - Сабир, Одесса - ассе до, у кого то шото со зрением или?

----------


## Пушкин

> Так если мне не изменяет память, Одессос располагался на месте нынешней болгарской Варны? Или я таки не так помню?


 Ви таки правильно помните)))

----------


## SergeS

> Так если мне не изменяет память, Одессос располагался на месте нынешней болгарской Варны? Или я таки не так помню?


 С памятью у Вас всё в порядке, только люди жившие более 200 лет назад-заблуждались по-поводу истинного нахождения Одессос. Считалось, что он располагался в нашем заливе (широко известный исторический факт).

----------


## arial0072

> ... чаще слышала выражение - бледный вид и шаткая походка ...


 Мне помниться:_...вид и макаронная походка!_

----------


## Пушкин

> С памятью у Вас всё в порядке, только люди жившие более 200 лет назад-заблуждались по-поводу истинного нахождения Одессос. Считалось, что он располагался в нашем заливе (широко известный исторический факт).


 Факт в студию...

----------


## pal76187

> Факт в студию...


 В одной из книг А.Б.Снисаренко посвященной тайнам истории Черного моря за это написано.. Перечень всех историков писавших за этот вопрос и их воззрений по поводу Одессоса. Вот названия книги не помню, а саму книгу у мене забыли вернуть люди которые пользуясь немного тем, что там было написано, раскопали таки башню Неоптолема (правда это с другой истории - не Одессы, а совсем Аккермана)

... о! таки вспомнил название! "Властители Черного моря" - вроде как так..

----------


## Antique

> Факт в студию...


 Случайно проходил мимо. На счёт фактов: Адальбертъ-Войтехъ Старчевский. Справочный энциклопедический словарь Том 9, 1854 г. Страница 14.

Отписываюсь.

----------


## Milkaway

... ой, с тех славных времён археологи уж накопали еще кучу всяко-разного ... говорят - нашли античных одесситов - каких-то ископаемых истриан ... ???...

----------


## zoran

Несколькими годами под Ильичевском,в пгт Санжеика  дождем из берегового обрыва вымыло скелет южного слона- родича мамонта

----------


## pal76187

> ... ой, с тех славных времён археологи уж накопали еще кучу всяко-разного ... говорят - нашли античных одесситов - каких-то ископаемых истриан ... ???...


 Точно! Там где мыс Е жили исиаки, а в районе Ланжерона истриане...

----------


## Пушкин

> В одной из книг А.Б.Снисаренко посвященной тайнам истории Черного моря за это написано.. Перечень всех историков писавших за этот вопрос и их воззрений по поводу Одессоса. Вот названия книги не помню, а саму книгу у мене забыли вернуть люди которые пользуясь немного тем, что там было написано, раскопали таки башню Неоптолема (правда это с другой истории - не Одессы, а совсем Аккермана)
> 
> ... о! таки вспомнил название! "Властители Черного моря" - вроде как так..


 


> Случайно проходил мимо. На счёт фактов: Адальбертъ-Войтехъ Старчевский. Справочный энциклопедический словарь Том 9, 1854 г. Страница 14.
> 
> Отписываюсь.


  Это всё на уровне сказок - легенд, документа - рескрипта по поводу названия города найдено так и не было. Впервые Одесса как название города встречается в указе Екатерины об открытии соленого склада в ноябре-декабре 1794 года и далее в письмах де-Рибаса, но нигде не говориться откуда взялось название. Некоторые историки - краеведы что бы придать своим трудам более весомое значение ссылаются на какие то подобные события или названия... У кого то  читал, что Екатерина была влюблена в Гомеровского Одиссея, а он якобы останавливался на наших берегах и т.д. Колония Одессос из той же серии - якобы на балу предложили назвать новый город - Императрица спросила, а что было на этом месте, ей ответил какой то монах (что он делал на балу?) -  Одессос и она попросила изменить окончание на женское - это всё интересно, но это легенды, а не исторические факты. Пройти мимо того факта что де-Рибас даёт своему бастарду (матерью которого является якобы сама Екатерина, которая дарит своему возлюбленному хишпанцу целый город) фамилию Сабир (по одним данным Сабирам потом разрешили добавить Сабир-де-Рибас, по другим  - нет и они это сделали только после революции) потом, по той же аналогии, ассе до превращается в Одессу, не возможно. Вы прекрасно знаете что наш город наполнен псевдо легендами-историями, хотя есть масса правдивых историй не заслуженно забытых. Мы это не однократно обсуждали в различных темах. И мне очень жаль, что в тех же темах, никто не удосужился ответить на мной поставленные вопросы, а в теме об одесских штучках - не предназначенной для обсуждения таких значительных вещей, вдруг, так рьяно поднимается этот вопрос.(((
Нам, в следствии навязывания непрады ли, чьей либо ошибки ли или непотребного высокомерия, привили стереотипы, т.е. взгляды на многие вещи-события. Вспомните Пушкина (памятник) стоящего спиной к городской думе, Шахский дворец, каблук Пушкина на подоконнике или колоннаду Воронцовского дворца - портал одинокой девушки. А Пушкин-садовод только чего стоит? Высаживал деревья где ни попадя... В теме о легендах, одна дама попросила написать какие нибудь одесские-медицинские истории-легенды  - все молчали, да и я, к своему стыду, ничего на медицинскую тему не знаю,  хотя Одесса богата на великих и заслуженных врачей. Решил пошутить и придумал такой анекдот где вставил фамилию, имя, отчество одного из моих прадедов не имеющего к медицине никакого отношения. И что, от этого эта история стала правдивой?  :smileflag: 



> Есть такая история - К старому одесскому проктологу Борису Давидовичу Гутарцу, в очередной раз приходит его постоянный пациент:
> - мисье дохтор, у мене, простите, в заднем проходе, Что то мешает...
> -Нус, голубчик, раздевайтесь и встаньте вот в сюда, в коленопреклонённую позу. Таксс, так тут же у Вас цветок - розочка...  
> - Это Вам мсье дохтор...

----------


## SergeS

Исходя из другой легенды, название "Одесса" было предложено самим де-Рибасом по настоянию *митрополита Гавриила*(какой то монах(с)), родом грека, который так же знал о существовании на месте Хаджибея греческого Одессоса. Митрополит екатеринославский и таврический Гавриил, узнав о предстоящей постройке православного города на мусульманской территории, поспешил прибыть в Хаджибей, чтобы благословить начатые работы. С благословения Гавриила, в присутствии де-Рибаса и де-Волана, 22 августа 1794 году и было положено основание нашего города.
Ну это так, для полноты картины.

----------


## Пушкин

> Исходя из другой легенды, название "Одесса" было предложено самим де-Рибасом по настоянию *митрополита Гавриила*(какой то монах(с)), родом грека, который так же знал о существовании на месте Хаджибея греческого Одессоса. Митрополит екатеринославский и таврический Гавриил, узнав о предстоящей постройке православного города на мусульманской территории, поспешил прибыть в Хаджибей, чтобы благословить начатые работы. С благословения Гавриила, в присутствии де-Рибаса и де-Волана, 22 августа 1794 году и было положено основание нашего города.
> Ну это так, для полноты картины.


 Конечно Православная церковь не могла пройти мимо  нового города на земле отбитой у турок-мусульман и строившегося французами-католиками, как наверно и сейчас не может пройти мимо выборов, агитируя голосаовать за тех или иных депутатов..

----------


## pal76187

Давайте таки вернемся в тему.. Шото мне вспомнилось по поводу произношения. В 40-х..50-х годах в среде слободских и пересыпских амбалов было распространено "ШЬОканье" Звучало это где-то так... "Шььо ты мне голову морочишьь" "Слюшььай сюда.." и тому подобное. Я успел застать такие перлы в середине 60-х на Староконном. Потом это как то сошььло на нет  :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> о чём вы говорите . и где гулять??? я вот в детстве гулял и любил в горсад ходить вот там и был весь колорит и вся Одесса , сейчас ничего нет и нет того колорита  и куда идти ??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> вот я таки тут живу и я вам скажу , что Одессы уже нет и вы не услышите  то , что было буквально 20 лет назад
> 
> и кто там знает как говорили 20-30 лет назад
> 
> у меня у моей одноклассницы бабушка 1919 года рождения вот можно у неё и спросить
> ...


 _Сразу видно человека из раньшего времени!_(С)

----------


## Kseniy95

А вот известный Одесский тост:
"Давайте выпьем за то, что бы у нас все было, и нам за это ничего не было!"

----------


## pal76187

> А вот известный Одесский тост:
> "Давайте выпьем за то, что бы у нас все было, и нам за это ничего не было!"


 Раньше тост говорили _Дай Бог не последняя!_ а теперь - _Не дай Бог последняя!_

----------


## Пушкин

> А вот известный Одесский тост:
> "Давайте выпьем за то, что бы у нас все было, и нам за это ничего не было!"


  "давайте выпьем за то, благодаря чему мы, несмотря ни на что"...
Не знаю можно ли назвать эти тосты одесскими - так везде раньше говорили, да и сейчас говорят...))))

----------


## Milkaway

-  *Ну, желаю, чтобы все ...*
    -  И вам также! - с некоторой иронией отозвался Борменталь.
    -  Стаж ... - вдруг отрывисто проговорил Филипп Филиппович ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не знаю можно ли назвать эти тосты одесскими - так везде раньше говорили, да и сейчас говорят...))))


 Со слов отца знаю, что дедушка говаривал:"Рюмочка христова! Откуда ты? С Ростова. Паспорт есть? Нема. Тут тебе и тюрьма".

Есть ещё один интернациональный тост:
"Не пьём, Господи, а лечимся.  Не через день, а каждый день.
Не по чайной ложке, а по столовой кружке.
Да разольётся влага сия по телу небесному. Аминь!"

----------


## Black_Shef

Остановка напротив магазина "Обжора", на Торговой.

Сидит мама (М, интеллигентная женщина, преподаватель) на остановке с сумками полными продуктами, в частности коробки от соков _(название соков Бонус)_...._ждет человека, который помог бы принести сумки домой, я с этим человеком договорился_.....

Рядом сидит пожилая женщина (Ж) ждёт троллейбуса и начинает к ней приставать.

Диалог :
- Ж: Где была акция ?
- М : Никакой акции не было, просто купила.
- Ж: Что Вы мне голову морочите, не считайте себя самой умной.
- М: Я ничего от вас не скрываю, просто купила этот сок напротив, в Обжоре.
- Ж: Так я вам и поверила ! Что, думаете, если вы красивая, то можете быть самой хитрой.
- М: Я ничего от вас не скрываю, зайдите в магазин и купите сок тоже.
- Ж: Нечего хитрить, сейчас за акциями ездят в любой конец города, так делает моя дочь, а вы от меня скрываете акцию. _Ни в какой магазин идти не собираюсь_. Я что не вижу что соки - бонусные....

так продолжался диалог до прихода троллейбуса

----------


## Milkaway

> Со слов отца знаю, что дедушка говаривал:"Рюмочка христова! Откуда ты? С Ростова. Паспорт есть? Нема. Тут тебе и тюрьма".
> 
> Есть ещё один интернациональный тост:
> "Не пьём, Господи, а лечимся.  Не через день, а каждый день.
> Не по чайной ложке, а по столовой кружке.
> Да разольётся влага сия по телу небесному. Аминь!"


 ... ой-вэй, это ж какое надо иметь здоровье, шоб каждый день за него пить ... по меткому выражению моего соседа - 100гр в день за обедом - это не пьянство а гомеопатия ...

----------


## pal76187

Жена мужу..
_- Взял себе моду каждый день пиво пить... Алкоголик! Сопьешься!_
Муж удивленно смотрит на нее..
_- Радость моя... при МОЕЙ зарплате спиться - это ж какой талант надо иметь!_

----------


## SergeS

"Как говорил начальник одесской канализации — выпьем за то, что нас кормит! "(с)

Одессит с большой буквы М.М.Жванецкий. :smileflag:

----------


## Папачиос

Невеста в ЗАГСе:
-Милый, я должна тебе признаться: я не умею готовить.
Жених:
-Дорогая, я тоже должен тебе признаться: с моей зарплатой тебе просто нечего будет готовить.

----------


## Гидрант

Если мы сейчас начнем тут приводить все анекдоты, которые в Одессе рассказывают, а также те, которые из-за их примитивности никогда не рассказывают, то что, я бы очень хотел знать, из этой темы будет?  :smileflag:  Давайте лучше спрошу об одном характерном выражении, слышанном мной от родителей и бабушек - "*ципина лавочка".* 

В семье оно употреблялось как обозначение разнородного набора всяческих, не очень аккуратно сложенных предметов (при уборке высыпали содержимое разных коробок на стол или сделали  на большом блюде "ассорти" из печения, мандаринов, конфет, жвачек, витаминок и пр.). Вроде бы был (до войны!) в их районе Канатной-Базарной такой магазинчик метров пять площадью, где торговала всякой всячиной - от керосина до галстуков и от соли до тортов - некая дама, которую все звали "Ципа" (возможно, ласкательно переделанная Циля).

Но пару раз я слышал такую фразу и от людей, детство свое проведших в других районах, и вообще контекст выражения интуитивно схватывали почти все мои собеседники, когда я случайно его употреблял. И вот вам вопрос - так это была одна конкретная Циля-Ципа или так говорили на разных Цип? Или это вроде "Химиных кур" (именно так часто произносят), ни к курам, ни к  украинской Химке, ни даже к славным подмосковным Химкам  :smileflag:  отношения не имеющих?

----------


## Чебурген

> Или это вроде "Химиных кур" (именно так часто произносят), ни к курам, ни к  украинской Химке, ни даже к славным подмосковным Химкам  отношения не имеющих?


 "Химины куры"- это что- то такое мутно- непонятное...  :smileflag:  А насчёт анекдотов согласен, были бы эти анекдоты хотя бы с Одессой и одесским языком связаны, а так...

----------


## zoran

Очень хорошо подметили: тема замусорилась примитивными анекдотами.
  в Киеве в ресторане Тарас было в начале 2000 года блюдо "ХимЧины куры" - это из вашеи оперы))!

----------


## Гидрант

Насчет птичек-курочек мы уже тут когда-то выясняли и почти все выяснили: и откуда (таки откуда вы подумали!  :smileflag: ), и что значит, и как правильно произносить... *а я именно за "ципину лавочку" хотел получить мнение.*

----------


## pal76187

> Или это вроде "Химиных кур" (именно так часто произносят), ни к курам, ни к  украинской Химке, ни даже к славным подмосковным Химкам  отношения не имеющих?


 Помню это выражение.. Моя бабушка употребляла его применительно к товару, когда кто-то многословно пытался всучить что-то явно не соответствующеее по качеству или цене... Звучало где-то так... "Сегодня делала базар на Алексеевском - так там чистые химины куры!"

----------


## Amon_RA

Химины куры мы уже тут обсуждали. Смысловой перевод с одесского на русский очевиден- "хитрые комбинации". А за ципину лавочку не скажу. Наверное, это что-то локальное, известное в каком-то районе города.

----------


## GAK

> С памятью у Вас всё в порядке, только люди жившие более 200 лет назад-заблуждались по-поводу истинного нахождения Одессос. Считалось, что он располагался в нашем заливе (широко известный исторический факт).


 См. "Борисфен-Хаджибей-Одесса":http://www.day.kiev.ua/250714 - здесь об этом также сказано.

----------


## Zhemchug

Как-то недавно искала знакомых в Одноклассниках. Сегодня приходит мне сообщение (судя по всему от дальней родственницы) с образчиком речи не вполне грамотной, но такой полузабытой, как из далекого детства:
Добрый день. Я видела, что вы заходили ко мне (на страничку). Я тоже с Одессы. Изв*е*ните за нескромный вопрос: вы по какой линии .... (и далее - моя фамилия)?

----------


## Schock

Насчет мед анекдотов , Из области анекдотов или воспоминаний, Но на юбилей доктора Филатова, сотрудники клиники+ ученики поместили его портрет в центр огромного глаза на сцене. Когда профессор вошел и увидел это , он сказал: 
- Какое счастье , что я не гинеколог... 
Прошу пардона за пикантность...

Насчет лялечки писали? Это не торт, а лялечка... Костюмчик как лялечка...  Может был прототип?

----------


## OMF

Вот это точно украинизм - лялечка=куколка

----------


## Пушкин

> С памятью у Вас всё в порядке, только люди жившие более 200 лет назад-заблуждались по-поводу истинного нахождения Одессос. Считалось, что он располагался в нашем заливе (широко известный исторический факт).


 


> См. "Борисфен-Хаджибей-Одесса":http://www.day.kiev.ua/250714 - здесь об этом также сказано.


 Цитата из статьи:



> "Полевые находки позволили археологам подтвердить сведения античного историка Страбона о том, что в данном районе существовал древнегреческий город, имя которому — Одессос. А это означает, что современной Одессе почти две тысячи лет. Это, конечно, только гипотеза, вопрос, на который можно ответить и «да», и «нет»."


  так где же факт?

----------


## pal76187

Перлы от кондукторов и ваттманов...
- Обрадуйте рублем кондуктора!
- Задние молодые люди как у вас с билетами?
- Мужчина свое пенсионное показывайте тому у кого вы его купили!
- Проходите с передней площадки в салон - вам что здесь медом намазано?
- Платите, завтра дороже будет!

----------


## zoran

Очень нравится слово "мансы", в подтексе "что это такое может быть??
  чисто одесское слово,на мои взгляд

----------


## Moon Cat

> Очень нравится слово "мансы", в подтексе "что это такое может быть??
>   чисто одесское слово,на мои взгляд


  :smileflag: ну что за мансы?= дешёвые понты
а поиском поюзать? :smileflag:

----------


## zoran

> ну что за мансы?= дешёвые понты
> а поиском поюзать?


    Я это и написал. и именно это имел ввиду. А вы о чем???

----------


## GAK

> Перлы от кондукторов и ваттманов...
> -


 Проходите вперёд, что вы застряли в заднем проходе?

----------


## zoran

> Проходите вперёд, что вы застряли в заднем проходе?


    Причем одесския язык часто слышал от водителеи киевских трамваев:  они в столицу ездят на заработки-там видимо  больше зарабатывают.
   хотя достоверно знаю,что в 90х попасть на 5, 17,18 маршруты в Одессе было нереально))

----------


## Виктор Р

> А если к ним добавить, как тут выше предлагалось, Ющенко, Тимошенко и Ко, то таки да точно антисемитов не останется)))))))


 Не с Вашим щастьем! Я останусь! )))

----------


## Чебурген

> Не с Вашим щастьем! Я останусь! )))


 -Старший милиционэр Грыщенко, отдайте ваш Манлихер!
-А нащо вин вам? (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А у нас в Ростове-папе… среди людей, естественно не относящихся к лучшей части человечества,….для  определения изображения бурной деятельности…..используется выражение  « одесский шум, похожий на работу»!


  И шо по этому поводу, Ви гиволт кричите или хипиш поднимаете?

----------


## Milkaway

> А у нас в Ростове-папе…..используется выражение  « одесский шум, похожий на работу»!


 ... Азохенвэйитанкинашибыстри!!!.... Мы ж попрощадись  - и навсегда!!! ... 
... А вы, значит, как та родня, шо в конце лета обещает уже наконец-то уехать к себе на малую родину, но почему-то всё время возвращаются, под предлогом, шо шото ценное забыли ... определитесь, в конце концов - скоро уже Новый год ....

----------


## Пушкин

> ... Азохенвэйитанкинашибыстри!!!.... Мы ж попрощадись  - и навсегда!!! ... 
> ... А вы, значит, как та родня, шо в конце лета обещает уже наконец-то уехать к себе на малую родину, но почему-то всё время возвращаются, под предлогом, шо шото ценное забыли ... определитесь, в конце концов - скоро уже Новый год ....


  не, не то, просто, англичане уходят не прощаясь, а наши люди прощаются, но не уходят... :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

Я вас умоляю! пусть приходит и разговаривает, если ему так легче :smileflag: 

"*Давайте ходить друг к другу в гости, вы к нам - на свадьбу, мы к вам - на похороны*" - цитата из фильма "ЧП", где Тихонов шикарно сыграл роль одессита Райского - без дешевых "одесских" прибамбасов, но с отличным проникновением  в суть одесского характера.
Вот только не знаю, действительно ли так говорили до 1958 года или уже потом Одесса подхватила меткое выражение из кинофильма.

----------


## Milkaway

> ... а наши люди прощаются, но не уходят...


 ... или нестерпимо мучит творческий зуд ))) ....

----------


## Milkaway

> "*... мы к вам - на похороны*...."


 ... цитата на все времена!!! ...

----------


## Чебурген

> ... цитата на все времена!!! ...


 Сорри, не удежался от анекдота, хотя в этой теме- моветон.
-Циля, Изя дома?
-Изя ещё дома, но венки уже винесли во двор.

----------


## Пушкин

> Сорри, не удежался от анекдота, хотя в этой теме- моветон.
> -Циля, Изя дома?
> -Изя ещё дома, но венки уже винесли во двор.


  уже на улице...

----------


## Milkaway

> Сорри, не удежался от анекдота, хотя в этой теме- моветон.
> -Циля, Изя дома?
> -Изя ещё дома, но венки уже винесли во двор.


 ... из жизни одесских КВНщиков 90-х гг: очередные похороны очередного родственника у очередного участника команды ... гроб с телом выносят с четвертого этажа во двор ... тишина, тесный  лестничный пролёт, в котором не удаётся развернуться ... наростает внутреннее напряжение ... и вдруг раздаётся дущераздирающий смех одного из несущих : ,,Ребята, всё нормально! Я на повороте вдруг вспомнил анекдот, который забыл рассказать покойному на прошлых похоронах!!!,,, ...

----------


## Чебурген

> Ребята, всё нормально! Я на повороте вдруг вспомнил анекдот, который забыл рассказать покойному на прошлых похоронах!!!


 Как не вспомнить нашего родного, но уехавшего от нас Махал Махалыча?  :smileflag: 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *многа букаф*
*Как шутят в Одессе*

Группа людей со скорбными лицами и музыкальными инструментами. Впереди бригадир - дирижер. Звонок. Выходит жилец.
Бригадир (вежливо приподнимает шляпу): Ай-я-яй, мне уже говорили. Такое горе!
Жилец: Какое горе?
Бригадир: У вас похороны?
Жилец: Похороны?
Бригадир: Ришельевская шесть, квартира семь?
Жилец: Да.
Бригадир: Ну?
Жилец: Что?
Бригадир: Будем хоронить?
Жилец: Кого?
Бригадир: Что значит "кого"? Кто должен лучше знать, я или ты? Ну, не валяй дурака, выноси.
Жилец: Кого?
Бригадир: У меня люди. Оркестр. Пятнадцать человек живых людей. Они могут убить, зарезать любого, кто не вынесет сейчас же. Маня, прошу.
Толстая Маня, в носках и мужских ботинках, ударила в тарелки и посмотрела на часы.
Жилец: Минуточку, кто вас сюда прислал?
Бригадир: Откуда я знаю? Может быть, и ты. Что, я всех должен помнить?
Из коллектива вылетает разъяренный Тромбон.
Тромбон: Миша, тут будет что-нибудь, или мы разнесем эту халабуду вдребезги пополам. Я инвалид, вы же знаете.
Бригадир: Жора, не изводите себя. У людей большое горе, они хотят поторговаться. Назовите свою цену, поговорим как культурные люди. Вы же еще не слышали наше звучание.
Жилец: Я себе представляю.
Бригадир: Секундочку. Вы услышите наше звучание - вы снимете с себя последнюю рубаху. Эти люди чувствуют чужое горе, как свое собственное.
Жилец: Я прекрасно представляю.
Бригадир: Встаньте там и слушайте сюда. Тетя Маня, прошу сигнал на построение. Толстая Маня ударила в тарелки и посмотрела на часы.
Бригадир (прошелся кавалерийским шагом): Константин, застегнитесь, спрячьте свою нахальную татуировку с этими безграмотными выражениями. Вы все время пишете что-то новое. Если вы ее не выведете, я вас отстраню от работы. Федор Григорьевич, вы хоть и студент консерватории, возможно, вы даже культурнее нас - вы знаете ноты, но эта ковбойка вас унижает. У нас, слава Богу, есть работа - уличное движение растет. Мы только в июле проводили пятнадцать человек.
Теперь вы, Маня. Что вы там варите на обед, меня не интересует, но от вас каждый день пахнет жареной рыбой. Переходите на овощи или мы распрощаемся. Прошу печальный сигнал.
(Оркестр играет фантазию, в которой с трудом угадывается похоронный марш).
Жилец (аплодирует): Большое спасибо, достаточно. Но все это напрасно. Наверное, кто-то пошутил.
Бригадир: Может быть, но нас это не касается. Я пятнадцать человек снял с работы. Я не даю юноше закончить консерваторию. Мадам Зборовская бросила хозяйство на малолетнего бандита, чтоб он был здоров. Так вы хотите, чтоб я понимал шутки? Рассчитайтесь, потом посмеемся все вместе.
Из группы музыкантов вылетает разъяренный Тромбон.
Тромбон: Миша, что вы с ним цацкаетесь? Дадим по голове и отыграем свое, гори оно огнем!
Бригадир: Жора, не изводите себя. Вы же еще не отсидели за то дело, зачем вы опять нервничаете?
Жилец: Почем стоит похоронить?
Бригадир: С почестями?
Жилец: Да.
Бригадир: Не торопясь?
Жилец: Да.
Бригадир: По пятерке на лицо.
Жилец: А без покойника?
Бригадир: По трешке, хотя это унизительно.
Жилец: Хорошо, договорились. Играйте, только пойте:
в память Сигизмунд Лазаревича и сестру его из Кишинева.
(Музыканты по сигналу Мани начинают играть и петь:
"Безвременно, безвременно... На кого ты нас оставляешь? Ты туда, а мы - здесь. Мы здесь, а ты - туда". За кулисами крики, плач, кого-то понесли).
Бригадир (повеселел): Вот вам и покойничек! Жилец. Нет, это только что. Это мой сосед Сигизмунд Лазаревич. У него сегодня был день рождения.

----------


## Чебурген

Хочу вернуться к теме и ответить, что на одесский оптимизм это не повлияет  :smileflag:  Когда-то уже КГБ во главе с Крючковым хотело со всех снять отпечатки пальцев. И где тот Крючков, де то КГБ?

----------


## Milkaway

... правда жизни:  они когда-то познакомились на кладбище ... служебный роман .... он - художник-каменотес, она - скрипка в погребальном квартете ... получился вполне творческий и крепкий союз ...

----------


## яицилоП

-Фира,ви слишите как пахнут ети духи...!?
-Или...
-Я шо глухая?

----------


## Чебурген

Ну, это аксиоматическая классика: 
1. Ви видели, шо он сказал?
2. Я слышу этот запах.

----------


## zoran

> ... Америка заметает следы!!! ...


   Я не поиму какое отношение имеет биометрический паспорт к теме?
  вы бы еще в этом обвинили евреев,а не Америку,которая заметает следы...

----------


## Milkaway

> Я не поиму какое отношение имеет биометрический паспорт к теме?
>   вы бы еще в этом обвинили евреев,а не Америку,которая заметает следы...


 ... я на Вас удивляюсь!!! ... это ж идеоматическое одесское выражение ))) или Ви не слышали .... старушка, 5й трамвай, Привоз ....

----------


## zoran

Я не ездию на одесских трамвах.  А на Привоз - одинадцатым номером ,доктора советовали

----------


## Чебурген

Одиннадцатым номером одесситы с Молдаванки и Дальних Мельниц на Привоз катались (сколько раз лично по Малорассейской от Алексеевского с мамой- бабушкой ездил  :smileflag: ) А для приезжих мимо Привоза до сих пор пятый и двадцать восьмой по Чижикова, сорри ПОНТелемоновсой  :smileflag:

----------


## zoran

11 Трамваи -это пешком))

----------


## Чебурген

> 11 Трамваи -это пешком))


 Да, кстати, не знаю, как в других городах, в Одессе были такие маршрутные автобусы Икарус. Так вот, если туда, куда надо, автобусы не ходили, а приходилось "н*о*жками- н*о*жками" (пешим ходом) :smileflag:  то этот "маршрут" назывался Пешкарус  :smileflag:  (не путайте с еврейским "пишис"(простите за мой плохой идиш)  :smileflag: )

----------


## pal76187

Кстати да! Кто то знает за слово "цвелик"? Догадываюсь по применению - но не могу таки понять что оно значит и откуда пришло...

----------


## Alexandr

> Да, кстати, не знаю, как в других городах, в Одессе были такие маршрутные автобусы Икарус. Так вот, если туда, куда надо, автобусы не ходили, а приходилось "н*о*жками- н*о*жками" (пешим ходом) то этот "маршрут" назывался Пешкарус  (не путайте с еврейским "пишис"(простите за мой плохой идиш) )


  Такой маршрут и сейчас так называется.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> в Одессе были такие маршрутные автобусы Икарус. Так вот, если туда, куда надо, автобусы не ходили, а приходилось "н*о*жками- н*о*жками" (пешим ходом) то этот "маршрут" назывался Пешкарус


 или -"Топтобусом"

----------


## Schock

На таировском маршруте работала кондуктор с формами Русланы Писанки и лицом  Братц ЕЕ перлы надо было слышать!  Типа
- Готовим документы к проверке..
- Какие документы и зачем их проверять?- голос приезжего с чемоданом Взглянув на чемодан и оценив обстановку, Мадам сообщает
- Таможенный досмотр при пересечении границы Киевского и Приморского районов....


> Перлы от кондукторов и ваттманов...
> - Обрадуйте рублем кондуктора!
> - Задние молодые люди как у вас с билетами?
> - Мужчина свое пенсионное показывайте тому у кого вы его купили!
> - Проходите с передней площадки в салон - вам что здесь медом намазано?
> - Платите, завтра дороже будет!

----------


## zoran

Нашим кондуктарам палец в рот не клади! 
   Киевские дядьки-тетки какие то квелые.... автоматы по продаже талонов.

----------


## arial0072

> Хочу вернуться к теме и ответить, что на одесский оптимизм это не повлияет  Когда-то уже КГБ во главе с Крючковым хотело со всех снять отпечатки пальцев. И где тот Крючков, де то КГБ?


 Ой, не спешите радоваться! Вы за биометрические паспорта слышали?!))

----------


## Чебурген

> Причем одесския язык часто слышал от* водителеи киевских трамваев:  они в столицу ездят на заработки-там видимо  больше зарабатывают*.
>    хотя достоверно знаю,что в 90х попасть на 5, 17,18 маршруты в Одессе было нереально))


 


> На таировском маршруте работала кондуктор с формами Русланы Писанки и лицом  Братц ЕЕ перлы надо было слышать!  Типа
> - Готовим документы к проверке..
> - Какие документы и зачем их проверять?- голос приезжего с чемоданом Взглянув на чемодан и оценив обстановку, Мадам сообщает
> - Таможенный досмотр при пересечении границы Киевского и Приморского районов....


 Между прочим, киевлянин Константин Паустовский работал кондуктором на одесском трамвае ещё "до эпохи исторического материализма" (с)  :smileflag:  Он тоже много чего интересного за это писал в своих мемуарах  :smileflag: 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп* Вожатый давал полный ход,  мы быстро  догоняли передний  вагон  той  же
линии  и веселились. Передний  вагон  подбирал  всех  пассажиров,  а мы  шли
порожняком. В вагоне было пусто и тихо, можно было даже почитать газету.
     Способ этот казался нам безукоризненным. Но мы, конечно, как это  часто
бывает,  "поскользнулись  на  апельсиновой  корке",  начали  пересаливать  и
носиться  порожняком по  Москве по три-четыре  рейса подряд.  Выручка  у нас
стала меньше,  чем  у  остальных кондукторов. Начальство тотчас  заподозрило
неладное.  В  конце  концов,   нас  накрыли   на  этой  хитрости  и  жестоко
оштрафовали.
     Эти  неприятности  обошлись  без  вмешательства  старика со сторублевым
билетом. Но однажды  старик сел в мой вагон, и  самый  вид его показался мне
более  подозрительным  и  зловещим,  чем  всегда,--  старик  весь   сиял  от
расположения  ко  мне, кондуктору.  Может  быть, потому,  что я проглядел  и
старику  удалось проехать бесплатно  не одну, а две остановки. Когда  старик
сошел,  вожатый  -- человек молчаливый  и мрачный  --  с  треском  отодвинул
переднюю дверь и крикнул мне через весь вагон:
     -- Теперь гляди, кондуктор! Как бы не случилось беды!
     И он с таким же треском захлопнул дверь.
     Я ждал неприятностей весь день,  но их не было. Я успокоился. В полночь
мы отошли от Ярославского вокзала последним рейсом.
     В вагоне было несколько пассажиров, и  ничто не предвещало беды. Я даже
беспечно напевал про себя очень распространенную в то время песенку:


     Ах вы, пташки-канашки мои!
     Разменяйте бумажки мои...


     У  Орликова  переулка  в  вагон  вошел  плотный  господин  в  пальто  с
воротником "шалью"  и элегантном  котелке. Все  в нем  изобличало барство --
слегка припухшие  веки, запах  сигары, белое  заграничное кашне  и  трость с
серебряным набалдашником.
     Он прошел  через весь вагон походкой подагрика,  опираясь на трость,  и
тяжело сел у выхода. Я подошел к нему.
     -- Бесплатный!  --  отрывисто сказал господин, глядя не  на меня,  а за
окно, где бежали, отражаясь в стеклах вагона, ночные огни.
     -- Предъявите! -- так  же отрывисто сказал я. Господин поднял набрякшие
веки и с тяжелым пренебрежением посмотрел на меня.
     -- Надо бы знать меня, милейший,-- сказал он раздраженно.-- Я городской
голова Брянский.
     -- У вас,  к сожалению, на лбу не написано,-- ответил я резко,-- что вы
городской голова. Предъявите билет!
     Городской голова вскипел. Он наотрез отказался показать свой бесплатный
билет. Я остановил вагон  и попросил его  выйти. Городской  голова упирался.
Тогда, как водится, дружно вмешались пассажиры.
     -- Какой он городской  голова!-- сказал  из  глубина вагона насмешливый
голос.-- Городскому голове полагается на своих рысаках ездить. Уж что-что, а
это мы хорошо знаем. Видали мы таких голов!
     -- Не ваше дело! -- крикнул господин в котелке.
     --  Батюшки! --  испугалась старуха с кошелкой яблок.--  Зычный  какой!
Богатые, они  всегда скупятся.  Пять копеек  на билет им  жалко. Так  вот  и
капиталы себе набивают -- по полушке да по копейке.
     --  А может,  у  него  в  кармане  шиш с маслом,-- засмеялся  парень  в
картузе.-- Тогда я  за  него заплачу.  Бери,  кондуктор! Сдачу отдай ему  на
пропитание.
     Кончилось все это тем, что  взбешенный городской голова вышел из вагона
и  так хлопнул  дверью, что зазвенели  все  стекла.  За  это он  получил  от
вожатого несколько замечаний в спину по поводу  его  нахальства,  котелка  и
сытой рожи.
     Через два  дня  меня вызвал начальник Миусского парка, очень бородатый,
очень рыжий и очень насмешливый человек, и сказал громовым голосом:
     --  Кондуктор  номер  двести  семнадцать! Получай  вторичный выговор  с
предупреждением. Распишись вот здесь! Так! И поставь  свечку Иверской божьей
матери,  что  все  так обошлось.  Виданное  ли  дело  --  выкинуть из вагона
городского голову, да еще ночью, да еще на Третьей Мещанской, где и  днем-то
тебя каждый облает да толкнет.
     Начальник парка  потребовал, чтобы  я рассказал ему историю с городским
головой  во  всех подробностях. Я  рассказал и  упомянул,  между  прочим,  о
старике  со сторублевым билетом  и  о  том, что, по мнению кондукторов, этот
старик приносит несчастье.
     --  Слышал  я об этом старикашке проклятом,-- сказал начальник парка.--
Как бы его подкузьмить, такого артиста?
     Кондукторы линии  8  давно мечтали подкузьмить этого старика. У каждого
был свой план. Был свой план и у меня. Я рассказал его начальнику  парка. Он
только усмехнулся.
     Наутро мне были выданы под расписку сто рублей бумажной мелочью.
     Я ждал старика три дня. На четвертый день старик, наконец, попался.
     Ничего не подозревая,  радушно и спокойно, он влез  в вагон  и протянул
мне свою "катеринку".  Я  взял ее, повертел,  посмотрел  на свет и засунул в
сумку. У старика от изумления отвалилась челюсть.
     Я неторопливо отсчитал 99 рублей 95 копеек, два раза пересчитал сдачу и
протянул  старику.  На  него  было  страшно смотреть. Лицо  его почернело. В
глазах  было столько  желтой злости, что  я  бы не хотел встретиться с  этим
стариком в пустом переулке.
     Старик  молча взял сдачу,  молча сунул ее, не считая, в карман пальто и
пошел к выходу.
     --  Куда вы? -- сказал я ему  вежливо.-- У вас же есть, наконец, билет.
Можете кататься сколько угодно.
     -- Зараза! -- хриплым голосом произнес старик, открыл дверь на переднюю
площадку  и  сошел на  первой же остановке. Сделал он это,  должно быть,  по
застарелой привычке.
     Когда  вагон  тронулся, старик  изо всей силы ударил толстой тростью по
стенке вагона и еще раз крикнул:
     -- Зараза! Жулик! Я тебе покажу!
     С  тех  пор  я  его  больше  не встречал.  Передавали,  что кое-кто  из
кондукторов видел его после этого случая.  Старик бодро шагал пешком из дому
на службу. В кармане  его  пальто  все так  же  торчала  аккуратно сложенная
газета "Русские ведомости".
     Сторублевая  бумажка  123715  была выставлена,  как трофей,  в Миусском
парке  на  доске  эа  проволочной  сеткой,  где  вывешивались  приказы.  Она
провисела там несколько дней. Перед ней толпились кондукторы, узнавали ее "в
лицо"  и смеялись. А я  заслужил  сомнительную  славу  находчивого человека.
Только  это обстоятельство и спасло меня от увольнения, когда  я сознательно
провез без билетов двадцать вооруженных человек и нарвался на контролера.
     Это было  ночью.  У  Ярославского вокзала  в вагон селя солдаты, одетые
по-походному  --  с   патронными  сумками,  винтовками,  туго  затянутые  по
новеньким  шинелям  кожаными  поясами.  Это  были  запасные   --  бородатые,
обветренные люди,  оробевшие в незнакомой и непонятной Москве.  Ехали они  с
Ярославского вокзала  на  Брестский, а  оттуда -- в действующую  армию. Трех
солдат провожали жены,  закутанные  по самые  глаза  теплыми  платками.  Они
крепко держали мужей за рукава шинелей и молчали. Молчали и солдаты.
     Я  совершил  два  служебных  преступления  --  провез  солдат  с женами
бесплатно  и,  кроме  того, пустил в  вагон  трамвая  вооруженных людей, что
строжайше воспрещалось. На Екатерининской площади в вагон вошел контролер.
     -- Не трудитесь,-- сказал я ему.-- Билетов у солдат все равно нету.
     -- За счет датского короля везете? -- спокойно спросил контролер.
     -- Да. За счет датского короля.
     -- Веселое дело! --  промолвил контролер, записал мой  помер и соскочил
на ходу из вагона.
     Вскоре  после этого меня снова вызвал рыжебородый начальник  парка.  Он
долго смотрел  на меня, поводил  бровями, что-то соображая, потом сказал  на
"вы":
     -- С пассажирами вы работать не  можете. Это ясно!  У вас уже, слава те
господи, три выговора.
     -- Ну что ж! Увольте меня.
     -- Уволить недолго. Только зачем?  Я переведу вас  на  ночную  работу в
санитарных вагонах. Будете развозить раненых  с вокзалов  по госпиталям.  Вы
ведь студент?
     Я  согласился.  Эта  работа  казалась   мне  гораздо  благороднее,  чем
утомительная возня с пассажирами, билетами, со сдачей.
     С облегчением я сдал свою сумку артельщику и пошел домой.
     Я шел по Грузинам. Ветер трепал язычки газовых фонарей. Ночной воздух с
легким  привкусом газа,  казалось, сулил мне перемены в  жизни, путешествия,
новизну.



> Ой, не спешите радоваться! Вы за биометрические паспорта слышали?!))


 Не знаю, что и ответить, кроме: у нас бьют не по паспорту, а по морде (с) :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Между прочим, киевлянин Константин Паустовский работал кондуктором на одесском трамвае ещё "до эпохи исторического материализма" (с)  Он тоже много чего интересного за это писал в своих мемуарах 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп* Вожатый давал полный ход,  мы быстро  догоняли передний  вагон  той  же
> линии  и веселились. Передний  вагон  подбирал  всех  пассажиров,  а мы  шли
> порожняком. В вагоне было пусто и тихо, можно было даже почитать газету.
>      Способ этот казался нам безукоризненным. Но мы, конечно, как это  часто
> бывает,  "поскользнулись  на  апельсиновой  корке",  начали  пересаливать  и
> носиться  порожняком по  Москве по три-четыре  рейса подряд.  Выручка  у нас
> стала меньше,  чем  у  остальных кондукторов. Начальство тотчас  заподозрило
> ...


 НЕ знаю, откуда у тебя, но мне напели, что Паустовский работал таки кондуктором МОСКОВСКОГО трамвая.

----------


## zoran

В своих рассказах он писал о работе московских кондукторов :рассказ о старике со 100 рублевои купюрой,которую с утра несколько лет не могли разменять кондуктора...
  в рассказе есть описание того,как у кондукторов принимали экзамен на знание города.Есть момент,когда он описывает свою работу на маршруте "А".

----------


## Чебурген

> НЕ знаю, откуда у тебя, но мне напели, что Паустовский работал таки кондуктором МОСКОВСКОГО трамвая.


 Прошу прощения, согласен  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Мда, Oleshy, сказочник Вы знатный...только непонятно с какой стати Вы опять сюда зашли, если уже со всеми нами распрощались? Шо ж Вам там неймётся и свербит? Меня терзают смутные сомненья , есть ли у Вас вообще жена и шо Вы на самом деле тот, за кого себя выдаёте. :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

"Он вернулся!" (с). Здрасьте вам, наш любимый Карлсон из Ростова-на-Дону... спасибо, что недолго готовили свой пропеллер и мы еще не успели за вами соскучиться  :smileflag: . Мы уже задрали к небу глаза, чтобы видеть как сыпется с вашего вентилятора то, что вы так старательно копили и  везли сюда специально для нас.  Но мы понимаем - каждый несет в гости то, что имеет и - как я уже недавно говорил -* если вам так легче... та ради бога не стесняйтесь*. И то, что тема про то, как говорят в Одессе, а не как говорят за Одессу в Ростове или филиппинцы, тоже неважно - возможно, вам не с кем поговорить именно об этой "стыдобушке" на ростовской форуме, а на манильском и подавно  :smileflag:  

ПС. За порт, многократный проданный не одесситами и не одесситам, и за таможню, размазывать кашу по столу не будем, чтоб не портить остатки внесенного вами оптимизма. Но - это строго антрну - "таки да" и "прошу пардона", вычитанное из  бездарных интернетовских блогов, там давно - при объяснении с капитанами "норвегами", не звучит, ибо вымогательство ведется на хорошем английском (да и то, его не все развращенные европейской бескоррупционностью схватывают с первого раза  :smileflag: ) Разве что ВЫ выступали в роди толмача, хорошо знакомого с местным колоритом, тогда "таки да" могли звучать, но тогда -таки да!-  понятно, почему кэпу пришлось вынимать столько лишних баксов - ваш талант убеждения и общения и впрямь не имеет цены

----------


## Гидрант

> Мда, Oleshy, сказочник Вы знатный...только непонятно с какой стати Вы опять сюда зашли, если уже со всеми нами распрощались? Шо ж Вам там неймётся и свербит? Меня терзают смутные сомненья , есть ли у Вас вообще жена и шо Вы на самом деле тот, за кого себя выдаёте.


 А я, кажется, догадываюсь, зачем он возвращается по спирали ... и если еще через пару-тройку таких приветствий, он напишет всего одно объявление, но в той теме, что я думаю, то весь задуманный гешефт станет ясным.   Только если оно то самое, что я подумал, так за это еще сто лет назад на Привозе дружно "брали на тю"

----------


## Milkaway

...  Шо?  Опять? ... а по дому вся работа переделана? .... Oleshy - не расстраивайте жену .....

----------


## Panty

> А я, кажется, догадываюсь, зачем он возвращается по спирали ... и если еще через пару-тройку таких приветствий, он напишет всего одно объявление, но в той теме, что я думаю, то весь задуманный гешефт станет ясным. Только если оно то самое, что я подумал, так за это еще сто лет назад на Привозе дружно "брали на тю"


 Плюсомет не фурычит, но мы думаем с Вами в одном направлении! :smileflag: ))))

----------


## Nathaliya

Да, в Москве наши шутки-прибаутки популярны, а уж то как говорят одесситы, тем более

----------


## victor.odessa

Музей истории евреев Одессы отмечает десятилетний юбилей. К этой дате областной архив подготовил уникальную выставку.
Подборка документов, представленная в еврейском культурном центре «Мигдаль» на Малой Арнаутской, 46а, показывает повседневную жизнь одесских евреев в ее курьезных проявлениях — самые настоящие еврейские майсы (анекдоты, байки, приколы и многое другое).

http://dumskaya.net/news/evrejskie-majsy-odessitam-pokazali-dokumenty-o-k-023323/

----------


## Чебурген

> Музей истории евреев Одессы


 А само название как звучит! Чеченско- одесский Музей, ИМХО, звучало бы не так эффектно

----------


## Milkaway

> А само название как звучит! ...


 ... а внутри - сплошные ,,еврейские штучки,, ... один только старый утюг со звездою Давида - это что-то!!! ... хороший музей ...

----------


## pal76187

Вот токо не нада за "маланские штучки"!  :smileflag:  
Кто с настоящих одесситов может твердо сказать, что кому то с его родни не делали брис?  Не морочьте мои седины!  :smileflag: 
Я тоже думал, шо не так все грустно.. но когда в Киеве ко мне подошел мужчина и искательно посмотрев мне в очки произнес.. "Я смотрю на Вас и вижу что Вам надо! Только нашу кошерную мацу!"  :smileflag:  до мене дошло, что Одессит - это таки национальность!

----------


## Чебурген

> *но когда в Киеве* ко мне подошел мужчина и искательно посмотрев мне в очки произнес..


 А мне в Одессе за просто так не предлагали кошерную мацу, только соседка тётя Этя, но она давно уехала  
Видать, пейсами не вышел, и без кипы на лысой макушке (забыл, как та чёрная шляпа называется)

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот токо не нада за "маланские штучки"!  
> Кто с настоящих одесситов может твердо сказать, что кому то с его родни не делали брис?  Не морочьте мои седины! 
> Я тоже думал, шо не так все грустно.. но когда в Киеве ко мне подошел мужчина и искательно посмотрев мне в очки произнес.. "Я смотрю на Вас и вижу что Вам надо! Только нашу кошерную мацу!"  до мене дошло, что Одессит - это таки национальность!


 Ой я вас умаляю только не надо сочинять, как будто маца бывает не кошерной..., над вами подшутили :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Видать, пейсами не вышел, и без кипы на лысой макушке (забыл, как та чёрная шляпа называется)


  Стереотипы, стереотипы... А Одесса тем и славилась что в 19ом веке, тут не носили атрибуты отдельных хасидских дворов ( хасидский двор - не имеет к одесскому двору ни какого отношения :smileflag: )

----------


## Просто Настя

Прочитала словарь Валерия Смирнова и была удивлена тем, что привычное для меня выражение "ходить ВЗАД-ВПЕРЕД" - чисто одесское выражение. Я думала так везде говорят...

----------


## феерический

смирнов, конечно, провел определенную работу, но считать его словарь истинным не стоит.

----------


## zoran

> Прочитала словарь Валерия Смирнова...выражение "ходить ВЗАД-ВПЕРЕД" - чисто одесское выражение. Я думала так везде говорят...


   зато насколько обогатился  твои язык))

----------


## Chulik

Только у нас говорят скумбриЯ. Во всех других городах скУмбрия. Да и крупных бичков только у нас называют кнутами.  :smileflag:

----------


## Антрэ

> Chulik


 Не только

----------


## Просто Настя

> зато насколько обогатился  твои язык))


 ну не могу сказать, что сильно обогатился. У меня в семье так до сих пор говорят. Особенно с бабушка с дедушкой. Не так смачно, конечно, но непонятных слов я в словаре не встретила

----------


## zoran

> ну не могу сказать, что сильно обогатился. У меня в семье так до сих пор говорят. Особенно с бабушка с дедушкой. Не так смачно, конечно,


 Впитывай ,как губка!  "так смачно"- звучит ,как музыка!

----------


## Chulik

> Не только


 Где ещё???

----------


## Jorjic

> смирнов, конечно, провел определенную работу, но считать его словарь истинным не стоит.


 Читать это можно (хотя и не обязательно), а вот считать словарем точно не нужно. Так, щекочущее чтиво для "иностранцев". Вот я тут имел несчастье посмотреть спектакль "Ехать надо?" какого-то, с позволенья сказать, театра - вот это тот самый уровень.

----------


## Антрэ

> Где ещё???


 в Херсонской области ,на берегу залива Ч.м.- кнуты,травяники,цыганы
я там выросла

----------


## zoran

Вообще  28 видов гобиус маланастомус в том числе насчисывается в Черном море.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вообще  28 видов гобиус маланастомус в том числе насчисывается в Черном море.


 В приличном обществе прошу не выражаться! Так обзывать в присутствии одесситов наших бычков! Слов нет!

----------


## Panty

> Вообще 28 видов гобиус маланастомус в том числе насчисывается в Черном море.


 Зоран, есть такое выражение "Упасть на умняк", у Вас что-то около того))))

----------


## zoran

> В приличном обществе прошу не выражаться! Так обзывать в присутствии одесситов наших бычков! Слов нет!


  бИчки ,в том числе и гобиус м. (бычок кругляк)  и бычки в томате     так шо  за приличное общество ви имели сказать??

----------


## Чебурген

Навеяло вашими диалогами за бычки...
 С 0:18:17 по "теме"  :smileflag: 



Да и многое из этого фильма по теме  :smileflag:

----------


## pal76187

Во! И кто точно скажет - на памятнике Гаврика и Пети .. кто Гаврик, а кто Петя?

----------


## Пушкин

> Во! И кто точно скажет - на памятнике Гаврика и Пети .. кто Гаврик, а кто Петя?


  С лева Петька (с панамой на голове), с права Гаврик. Странно что это не понятно...

----------


## zoran

Кстати, натурщиками для памятника были дети автора  памятника . 
мадам Стороженка на Привозе как то не очень)

----------


## mlch

> Во! И кто точно скажет - на памятнике Гаврика и Пети .. кто Гаврик, а кто Петя?


 Подозреваю, что Катаева Вы не читали, если такие вопросы задаете.  :smileflag:

----------


## zoran

Сегодня ночью показывали ч/б фильм "Белеет парус одинокий"-смотрел с удовольствием. ощущение-как в детство попал))

----------


## pal76187

> Подозреваю, что Катаева Вы нечитали, если такие вопросы задаете.


 Как Вы догадливы! Какая проницательность! Но Вы не узнали в моем вопросе старый одесский прикол времен открытия этого памятника... Да одессит ли Вы если этого бородатого вопроса не знаете?  :smileflag:

----------


## Eugenia Tramp

А я перечитывала как раз пару дней назад К. Паустовского " Тот мальчик"
"Мальчика Люсю Изя Лившиц прозвал "тот" мальчик. *Что скрывалось под этим южным термином, объяснить было почти невозможно*". 
Это же не слова-музыка. Моя бабушка так говорила "Мальчик? Это, то еще мальчик" Эх, ностальгия.

----------


## mlch

> Как Вы догадливы! Какая проницательность! Но Вы не узнали в моем вопросе старый одесский прикол времен открытия этого памятника... *Да одессит ли Вы* если этого бородатого вопроса не знаете?


 Конечно - нет. Мне об этом уже неоднократно сообщали под разными соусами.  :smileflag:

----------


## yarosha

Скажите, как мине пройти на Дерибасовскую?
Делаете так - идете 11 кварталов вон в ту сторону. Когда дойдете - там будет базарчик под названием "Привоз". Идете в мясной ряд. находите там тетю Мотю. Покупаете у нее петуха и начинаете ему морочить яйца!
Это еще зачем?!
Потому, что Ви и так стоите на Дерибасовской.

----------


## zoran

Ну и зачем морочить голову тут всем,рассказывая 100летнеи давности анекдот,лишенный одесского колорита,к тому же несколько...простенький (из пошленьких) ??

----------


## Антрэ

улыбнемся)

----------


## arial0072

> Во! И кто точно скажет - на памятнике Гаврика и Пети .. кто Гаврик, а кто Петя?


 Я! У Пети гюйс развивается.)))

----------


## zoran

> Я! У Пети гюйс развивается.)))


 Гаврик-босяк,а Петя -учительский сын. 
  обратитесь к Катаеву и первоисточнику...
  хотя поколение 90 предпочитает книге интернет... жаль((

----------


## arial0072

И шо, если Петя учительский сын, он не носил матроски?! Тада Ви плохо разбираетесь не тока в литературе, но и в моде раньшего времени.

----------


## inborz

И как развИвается гюйс - в школу ходит, книжки читает?

----------


## arial0072

Када ветир дуит, тада и развиваица, шо вам нипанятного?!

----------


## zoran

На ICTV опять "Ликвидация"!  
а как   вам одесский язык?

----------


## Milkaway

> На ICTV опять "Ликвидация"!  
> а как   вам одесский язык?


 ... если по ,,системе Станиславского,, - то,, не верю!!!,, ....

----------


## pal76187

> На ICTV опять "Ликвидация"!  
> а как   вам одесский язык?


 Знакомые с России записали весь сериал на болванки и периодически пересматривают, все сильно в восторге.. Насчет нашего языка... очень местами похоже. Правда из-за невнятности речи происходят смешные ошибки. Мне пишут -"Мы зашКерились.." Я им отвечаю - Чего? Шо вы там чистите? Пришлось объяснять разницу между зашХериться и зашКерить...

----------


## Чебурген

> Знакомые с России записали весь сериал на болванки и периодически пересматривают, все сильно в восторге.. Насчет нашего языка... очень местами похоже. Правда из-за невнятности речи происходят смешные ошибки. Мне пишут -"Мы зашКерились.." Я им отвечаю - Чего? Шо вы там чистите? Пришлось объяснять разницу между зашХериться и зашКерить...


 Прошу прощения, можно маленький ликбез? Что такое зашХерить(ся), я знаю. А вот зашКерить(ся) в каких случаях употребляется, каков глубинный смысл и адаптированный перевод? Честно, как- то не встречал....  Я так понял, что- то с чисткой связано?

----------


## zoran

> ... если по ,,системе Станиславского,, - то,, не верю!!!,, ....


   А подробнее?
    ИМХО, но сложно говорить на языке Гоцмана из Ликвидации-одно дело словечко ввернуть,другое-"тудои-сюдои" прикрываться от Одессы

----------


## Moon Cat

> Знакомые с России записали весь сериал на болванки и периодически пересматривают, все сильно в восторге.. Насчет нашего языка... очень местами похоже. Правда из-за невнятности речи происходят смешные ошибки. Мне пишут -"Мы зашКерились.." Я им отвечаю - Чего? Шо вы там чистите? Пришлось объяснять разницу между* зашХериться* и зашКерить...


  мы здесь уже обсуждали, что это слово не одесское, а  морское 



> Прошу прощения, можно маленький ликбез? Что такое зашХерить(ся), я знаю. А вот *зашКерить(ся*) в каких случаях употребляется, каков глубинный смысл и адаптированный перевод? Честно, как- то не встречал....  Я так понял, что- то с чисткой связано?


  присоединяюсь - заинтриговали

----------


## zoran

Вернусь на минуточку к "Ликвидации". 
   когда  Вадима Костроменко,директора музея кино спросили за суржик на котором говорят в фильме, он ответил,что так в Одессе говорили до революции,а вот после  воины так уже ни кто не говорил... 
   Видимо ,чтоб картина была колоритнои еи приделали этот суржик. 
  кстати картина полна киноляпов! самыи крупный из них тот,когда бандиты готовят нападение на город,стягивая силы в лесах под Одессои. да только лесов ни когда и не было там!
   Что говорит ,если Сергей Урсуляк,создатель этого фильма решили  переплюнуть "Место встречи..."  
  ИМХО  ,сериал достоиный   получился...

----------


## Schock

Из советов тети Бети с Успенского переулка моей тете Инне, подслушанных в детстве:

-Инка брось его! Брось я тебе говорю пока не поздно, пока тебе ветром чего с-под него не надуло! Шо тебе этот Алик? На шо он тебе сдался? Он же швИцар: швиц-дрыц- поматросил и бросил Только швицать и умеет. 
Послушай меня – нестарую но умную женщину:  такие как он не женятся.Унего унутри уже усе перегорело как в той лампочке из нашей парадной. Он же как  маяк- то потухнет, то погаснет, но ничью безрадостную жизнь не осветит светом любви … 
     Инесса, люба дорогая, не трать свою молодость на этого сына пришмандовки и неизвестного героя … Я же по-хоршему, по-соседки хочу тебя предупредить, Меня наши люди попросили; - Скажи Инессе, а то мы ее маме все выложим как на блюдечке- она же ее убьет, а нам усем жалко… Инесса – хорошая девочка, дочь достойных родителей, зачем ей нужен скандал во дворе с привлечением внимания общественности?

----------


## Moon Cat

> Из советов тети Бети с Успенского переулка моей тете Инне, подслушанных в детстве:
> 
> -Инка брось его! Брось я тебе говорю пока не поздно, пока тебе ветром чего с-под него не надуло! Шо тебе этот Алик? На шо он тебе сдался? Он же швИцар: швиц-дрыц- поматросил и бросил Только швицать и умеет. 
> Послушай меня – нестарую но умную женщину:  такие как он не женятся.Унего унутри уже усе перегорело как в той лампочке из нашей парадной. Он же как  маяк- то потухнет, то погаснет, но ничью безрадостную жизнь не осветит светом любви … 
>      Инесса, люба дорогая, не трать свою молодость на этого сына пришмандовки и неизвестного героя … Я же по-хоршему, по-соседки хочу тебя предупредить, Меня наши люди попросили; - Скажи Инессе, а то мы ее маме все выложим как на блюдечке- она же ее убьет, а нам усем жалко… Инесса – хорошая девочка, дочь достойных родителей, зачем ей нужен скандал во дворе *с привлечением внимания общественности?*


  если выделенное убрать,то получится замечательно, а то какое- то смешение стилей и режет т.с. слух
И еще очень важна интонация:я так и представила  свою соседку Фиру, только она бы сказала: "Рыба моя дорогая"... и остальное по тексту

----------


## Гидрант

И скорее не  скандал, а хипиш, и не "дочь достойных родителей" (это ж вам не Кавказ), а "девочка из приличной семьи". Так вот  - девочкам из приличных одесских семей полагалось знать, что прОшмандовка пишется и произносится именно через "О" или "А", но никак не через "И" ... конечно, быть ею при этом было для девочки совсем необязательно  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... а про маяк - как образно и романтично!!!... это ж прэлесть...

----------


## zoran

> И скорее не  скандал, а хипиш, и не "дочь достойных родителей" (это ж вам не Кавказ), а "девочка из приличной семьи". Так вот  - девочкам из приличных одесских семей полагалось знать, что прОшмандовка пишется и произносится именно через "О" или "А", но никак не через "И" ... конечно, быть ею при этом было для девочки совсем необязательно


 А слово ШКАНДАЛЬ вам не ндравиться?? все таки мне видиться что язык Молдованки слегка отличался  от языка Пересыпи,а тем более мельниц или центра: люди жили везде разные и  разговор биндюжника отличался от языка жителеи Пересыпа или  торговки с Привоза или Нового базара
  А еще жители Одессы любили оперу....

----------


## Moon Cat

> И скорее не  скандал, а хипиш, и не "дочь достойных родителей" (это ж вам не Кавказ), а "девочка из приличной семьи". Так вот  - девочкам из приличных одесских семей полагалось знать, что прОшмандовка пишется и произносится именно через "О" или "А", но никак не через "И" ... конечно, быть ею при этом было для девочки совсем необязательно


  совершенно правы, таки буква "о" как я не услышала,

 а "хипиш"  все таки имеет другую окраску , это не настоящий скандал, а отвлекающий от чего то другого,более важного
скандал или геволт - это по-настоящему, с эмоциями...

 "шкандаль" у меня  ассоциируется : "это  не папирска шкварчит...это вгруди моей шкварчит"

----------


## Чебурген

> А слово ШКАНДАЛЬ вам не ндравиться?? все таки мне видиться что язык Молдованки слегка отличался  от языка Пересыпи,а тем более мельниц или центра: люди жили везде разные и  разговор биндюжника отличался от языка жителеи Пересыпа или  торговки с Привоза или Нового базара
>   А еще жители Одессы любили оперу....


 Такой плавный переход от Пересыпи, биндюжников с Молдаванки и торговок с Привоза к Опере...

----------


## Чебурген

> совершенно правы, таки буква "о" как я не услышала,
> 
>  а "хипиш"  все таки имеет другую окраску , это не настоящий скандал, а отвлекающий от чего то другого,более важного
> скандал или геволт - это по-настоящему, с эмоциями...
> 
>  "шкандаль" у меня  ассоциируется : "это  не папирска шкварчит...это вгруди моей шкварчит"


 У меня "шкандаль" ассоциируется с утончённым "барышня ножкой топ", "хипиш"- это какой-то возмущённый шум "на публику", "на показуху", а геволт, это скорее то, что на "ихнем русском"  :smileflag:  называется "немножко(не сильно) запереживать и перенервничать"  :smileflag: 
ИМХО.

----------


## OMF

Геволт - это "караул". Проще всего иллюстрируется фразой "хорек в курятнике"...

----------


## Voland

> Такой плавный переход от Пересыпи, биндюжников с Молдаванки и торговок с Привоза к Опере...


 Напомнило анекдот:
Чапаев сидит и что-то пишет. Подходит к нему Петька и спрашивает :
 - Что пишете Василий Иванович?
- Пишу оперу.
-Ух ты!!! И про что?
-Про тебя и про Анку.
- И чем там все закончится?
- А это уж как опер решит.

----------


## Panty

> У меня "шкандаль" ассоциируется с утончённым "барышня ножкой топ", "хипиш"- это какой-то возмущённый шум "на публику", "на показуху", а геволт, это скорее то, что на "ихнем русском"  называется "немножко(не сильно) запереживать и перенервничать" 
> ИМХО.


 Есть еще такое выражение "гранд-шкандаль", когда барышня не только ножкой топ, а в ход начинают идти все близлежащие предметы, которые имеют тенденцию летать, падать...в общем ломаться))) А хипиш еще с шухером идут в ногу, когда кто-то устраивает такой хипиш, что срочно нужно делать шухер, иначе кранты))

----------


## zoran

> А хипиш еще с шухером идут в ногу, когда кто-то устраивает такой хипиш, что срочно нужно делать шухер, иначе кранты))


 Ну уу это уже  воровскои жаргон (((

----------


## Panty

> Ну уу это уже воровскои жаргон (((


 А у нас типа так никогда не говорили, да? Мы такие все цивильные и культурные, шо абалдеть Вся фишка одесского языка в том, что у нас переплетаются несколько разных, мы можем разговаривать культурно так, что диктор с Центрального телевидения отдыхает, мы можем говорить с еврейско-болгарско-украинско-русско-французским наречием, и мы также знаем воровской жаргон, который иногда применяем в обиходе, потому что мы живем тут в Одессе и нас не перекроить на другой лад.

----------


## zoran

Согласен,но скатываться до языка уголовников как то не камильфо. Ни кто не заставляет говорить  на языке  дикторов  советского телевидения (нынешние ,а особенно на мелких каналах часто с ударением ,числительными не дружат!)  да и не возможно это.
   Поколение пепси вообще общается  на языке тумбо-юмбо: чмоки-чмоки,лол...
    я далеко не образец словесности,но  опускаться до  "кащенизмов,падонковщины" не хочется....

----------


## Чебурген

> А у нас типа так никогда не говорили, да? Мы такие все цивильные и культурные, шо абалдеть Вся фишка одесского языка в том, что у нас переплетаются несколько разных, мы можем разговаривать культурно так, что диктор с Центрального телевидения отдыхает, мы можем говорить с еврейско-болгарско-украинско-русско-французским наречием, и мы также знаем воровской жаргон, который иногда применяем в обиходе, потому что мы живем тут в Одессе и нас не перекроить на другой лад.


 Подписываюсь Под Каждым Словом!!! А ещё интеллигентные образованные одесситы гораздо красивее и многораннее, что ли  :smileflag: ) умеют ругаться матом, в отличие от тупых гопников с области  :smileflag:  Просто, не злоупотребляют....

----------


## Panty

> Согласен,но скатываться до языка уголовников как то не камильфо. Ни кто не заставляет говорить на языке дикторов советского телевидения (нынешние ,а особенно на мелких каналах часто с ударением ,числительными не дружат!) да и не возможно это.
> Поколение пепси вообще общается на языке тумбо-юмбо: чмоки-чмоки,лол...
> я далеко не образец словесности,но опускаться до "кащенизмов,падонковщины" не хочется....


 Нууу, я так думаю не стоит сравнивать нынешний "падонкавский" слэнг, который плавно из Интернета перетекает в обычную жизнь и на котором так полюбила "печатать" нынешняя молодежь, что меня лично удручает, с воровским жаргоном, и далеко не все его уже сейчас понимают, т.к. это две большие разницы.

----------


## Panty

> Подписываюсь Под Каждым Словом!!! А ещё интеллигентные образованные одесситы гораздо красивее и многораннее, что ли ) умеют ругаться матом, в отличие от тупых гопников с области  Просто, не злоупотребляют....


 Вот :smileflag:  *кивнув головой и многозначительно подняв брови*

----------


## Milkaway

> Подписываюсь Под Каждым Словом!!! А ещё интеллигентные образованные одесситы гораздо красивее и многораннее, что ли ) умеют ругаться матом, в отличие от тупых гопников с области  Просто, не злоупотребляют....


 .... 100%!!! ... вспоминаю как убедительно и виртуозно владел матерным словом один доктор наук- технарь, заслуженный изобретатель и рационализатор ... для доходчивости объясняющий работягам суть и тонкости экспериментальной установки .... и как вдохновенно трудились они, впечатлённые этими словами ))) ...

----------


## Schock

Наша соседка всегда употребляла слово "достойный" не знаю почему. Спасибо за пояснение как пишется и если можно обЪясните , т.к я могу о смысле только догадываться , а в письменных источниках прошмандовка не встречала. А смешение стилей потому что тетя Бетя была председатель домового комитета, а им было положено изъясняться казенными фразами. Вот баба Газ , которая в своем окне вывешивала листочки из тетрадок в клеточку, на кот химическим карандашом писала все, что происходило в радиусе 2 кварталов от нее, даже комментарий свой добавляла:
Инка из 3 ей квартиры вчера после 11 в парадной зажималась с хахалем. Куда смотрит мамаша? Этот хахаль у нее за это лето четвертый будет... и т.д. Это все с маленькой буквы и без знаков препинания. Эту личность весь Успенский переулок знал У ее подвального окна с утра очередь выстраивалась почитать новости скандального характера. 
В нашем дворе хипишем назывался внутрисемейный конфликт по типу: - Ты когда, Ирод, должен был с работы прийти?
А вот с воплями и криками, с глухими звуками ударов - это был скандал.



> И скорее не  скандал, а хипиш, и не "дочь достойных родителей" (это ж вам не Кавказ), а "девочка из приличной семьи". Так вот  - девочкам из приличных одесских семей полагалось знать, что прОшмандовка пишется и произносится именно через "О" или "А", но никак не через "И" ... конечно, быть ею при этом было для девочки совсем необязательно

----------


## Schock

Не совсем так. Моя дочь с подружками идут полазить за покупками и на их языке это называется "пошли погешефтим" Спросила: Откуда выцарапала выражение ? Ответила: Это мажоры и деревня ходят на шопинг. У нас - свои места, где иногда самодельные эксклюзивные вещи продают, общаются и обмениваются рецептами, опытом и способами изготовления. Это называется гешефтить. 


> Согласен,но скатываться до языка уголовников как то не камильфо. Ни кто не заставляет говорить  на языке  дикторов  советского телевидения (нынешние ,а особенно на мелких каналах часто с ударением ,числительными не дружат!)  да и не возможно это.
>    Поколение пепси вообще общается  на языке тумбо-юмбо: чмоки-чмоки,лол...
>     я далеко не образец словесности,но  опускаться до  "кащенизмов,падонковщины" не хочется....

----------


## zoran

Вам повезло с дочерью! 
   то,что в ее лексиконе есть такие слова-уже хороший признак:не все у нас потеряно!!

----------


## Ричар

> Не совсем так. Моя дочь с подружками идут полазить за покупками и на их языке это называется "пошли погешефтим" Спросила: Откуда выцарапала выражение ? Ответила: Это мажоры и деревня ходят на шопинг. У нас - свои места, где иногда самодельные эксклюзивные вещи продают, общаются и обмениваются рецептами, опытом и способами изготовления. Это называется гешефтить.


  Знаем мы эти места.Погэшефтить,- это покупки в сэконхэнде или в * Всё по 10.*

----------


## Moon Cat

> Знаем мы эти места.Погэшефтить,- это покупки в сэконхэнде или в * Всё по 10.*


 а-а-а ждем сатисфакции
нет, мы сейчас  будем иметь или шухер или скандал или таки геволт

----------


## Чебурген

> нет, мы сейчас  будем иметь или шухер или скандал или таки геволт


 Кадухес вам будет...

----------


## OMF

Или цурес на тухес...

----------


## Пушкин

> Или цурес на тухес...


  Агройсен тухес - тоже счастье.... (поговорка)

----------


## Пушкин

Бодега - оказывается литературное слово, на испанском означает винный погребок. Вот и в Лос Анжелесе такие встречаются -  х/ф Мексиканец, снимали в Одессе - окрестности Строгановского моста. :smileflag:  
Всех с наступающим Новым годом!!! Чтоб Вас всегда  и во всём преследовал нахес!!!! :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

[QUOTE=mtcl;35071053]“Танцпол Соломона Шкляра” + звук 
 Соломона* Кляра*
http://get-tune.net/?a=music&q=%C0%E...A%EB%FF%F0%E0:) 
Именно так была в 30х годах впервые исполнена эта песня - что касается киевского парикмахера - то как мне кажется это очередная легенда - почитайте одесские легенды которые не совпадают с действительностью, аж ни как... На форуме да же тема есть такая)))

----------


## pal76187

Привоз.. не тот что на картинке, а тот что Эстонская или как сейчас говорят Новощепной.
- Философский камень в порошке! Проверенное качество. Оптовым покупателям скидка!
- Чаши Граааля! От литра до трех в один бокал! Любой цветмет по Вашему выбору - медь, латунь и даже китайское золото! Каждая третья чаша бесплатно!
 :smileflag:

----------


## МиТ

> Привоз.. не тот что на картинке, а тот что Эстонская или как сейчас говорят Новощепной.
> - Философский камень в порошке! Проверенное качество. Оптовым покупателям скидка!
> - Чаши Граааля! От литра до трех в один бокал! Любой цветмет по Вашему выбору - медь, латунь и даже китайское золото! Каждая третья чаша бесплатно!


 Это тут к чему??? С этим Вам в "анекдоты"...

----------


## zoran

У каждое свое видение Одесского языка и свое видение одесского юмора и одесского колорита.., 
  кому то Петросян &Степаненко-юмористы,(? не дай Боже!!)
  для  меня эталон одессита- Мих Мих и "Одесский параход" и  Карцев ....

----------


## Пушкин

> У каждое свое видение Одесского языка и свое видение одесского юмора и одесского колорита.., 
>   кому то Петросян &Степаненко-юмористы,(? не дай Боже!!)
>   для  меня эталон одессита- Мих Мих и "Одесский параход" и  Карцев ....


  А Михал Михалыч для всех давно ответил на этот вопрос:


> Но нет специального одесского юмора, нет одесской литературы, есть юмор, вызывающий смех, и есть шутки, вызывающие улыбку сострадания. Есть живой человек, степной и горячий, как летний помидор, а есть бледный, созревший под стеклом и дозревший в ящике. Он и поет про свою синтетику, и пишет про написанное.

----------


## zoran

> А Михал Михалыч для всех давно ответил на этот вопрос:


   Ну вот видишь....
   смысл тогда   постить тему юмором "второи свежести"©?  

рс : говоря о юморе второи свежести не в коем случае не имел ввиду тебя

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну вот видишь....
>    смысл тогда   постить тему юмором "второи свежести"©?  
> 
> рс : говоря о юморе второи свежести не в коем случае не имел ввиду тебя


  А когда мы пили вместе шоб уже перейти на ты? :smileflag:  
P/s  Да я, в принципе, не себя цитировал, а Жванецкого...

----------


## Milkaway

... праздники закончились ... диалог соседей по двору:
  - О! Привет!!! Ну как ??? ( очевидно, здоровье) 
  - Нет !!! (очень категорично) ... с восьмого числа - у меня Новая Жизнь!!! ( решительно, с интонацией, не оставляющей никаких шансов ,,старому,,)...
  - Сочувствую ... но в субботу, двенадцатого, вечерком - мы с другом всё-таки зайдем - принесём соболезнования ...

----------


## Чебурген

> - Сочувствую ... но в субботу, двенадцатого, вечерком - мы с другом всё-таки зайдем - принесём соболезнования ...


 Шота рановато 12-го вечерком соболезнования приносить. До полуночи с 13-го на 14-е так насоболезнуются...  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Шота рановато 12-го вечерком соболезнования приносить. До полуночи с 13-го на 14-е так насоболезнуются...


  .... подозреваю в этом трезвый ))) расчёт! - всё успеть заранее, а то как же ж людям утром 14 найти дорогу на работу? ... или работать за них будет Пушкин???

----------


## Schock

А я уехала в отпуск  Так что скандала не будет. Я ж написала- обмен у них идет- где вы рецепты бижу и выпечки видели в секонде? Не надо быть таким кровожадным ! Мы ж хоть и филолухи, но на коммуналках выросшие и в одесских дворах взращенные напхаем так, что мало не покажется. Как говаривала моя тетя, : - Бистро закроете свой черный рот с той стороны! Зато вспомнила еще один одессизм. У бассейна какая-то англичанка, устав выкликать свое чадо, заорала- Renee, gone out of the water! Я подумала- О! Это по-нашему! Никто будущее не выражает через прошедшее время кроме как у нас   Типа:
- А ну вышел из воды, я сказала! ( кстати из воды , а не из моря- тоже по-нашему)
- Съел кашу и ушел на двор!
- Положил на место!
-Закрыл рот и закрыл дверь!
Для англ это тоже нехарактерно Я лично слышала такое впервые Потому и встрепенулась Может есть кто спецы в немецком , франц или идише? Есть ли в этих языках 3я форма глагола ( уже совершенное действие) выражает будущее? Откуда-то это к нам забежало в наш язык?
Да, кстати, С Новым годом , с новым счастьем всех, всех , всех!



> а-а-а ждем сатисфакции
> нет, мы сейчас  будем иметь или шухер или скандал или таки геволт

----------


## extrim

сижу, чищу медный подсвечник. Приходит мама.
 - Ой, шо это ты мучаешься, я тебе принесу пасту Гойя.
 - Мама, принеси мне лучше пасту еврея ))

----------


## extrim

> Знаем мы эти места.Погэшефтить,- это покупки в сэконхэнде или в * Всё по 10.*


 ой, Ви таки не знаете. сама люблю гешефт (в отличие от шоппинга). там таки "атмосфЭра". много hand-made вещей или привезенных-заказанных в единственном экземпляре, поэтому гешефт больше похож на выставку

----------


## Ричар

> ой, Ви таки не знаете. сама люблю гешефт (в отличие от шоппинга). там таки "атмосфЭра". много hand-made вещей или привезенных-заказанных в единственном экземпляре, поэтому гешефт больше похож на выставку


 Так бы сразу и сказали.Сам люблю вокруг староконки по выходним той амосфэрой подышать.

----------


## МЫРЛИН

> Так бы сразу и сказали.Сам люблю вокруг староконки по выходним той амосфэрой подышать.


  Я думала одна такая идиотка людям сказать боялась, а нет.Спасибо.

----------


## mlch

> Я думала одна такая идиотка людям сказать боялась, а нет.Спасибо.


 А чего бояться то? Староконка по выходным - одно из немногих мест, где можно почувствовать "одесский дух" и понастальгировать при желании. Тоже там стараюсь бывать хотя бы раз в два месяца.  :smileflag:

----------


## zoran

Стараконка-место ,где можно за копеики то,что другим уже не надо купить и услышать историю  этого раритета. 
  я купил у бабушки божьего одуванчика секционые ножи ( Германия,в бархатном футляре)-муж у нее был паталогоанатомом.
  за 300 гривен собрал себе инструменты (б/у медицинские -качество еще то!не сравнить с нынешними) для бальзамирования (сам я -бальзаматор)  ,а покупал их у человека,которого знают на Стараконке под ником Инквизитор

----------


## МЫРЛИН

> .... подозреваю в этом трезвый ))) расчёт! - всё успеть заранее, а то как же ж людям утром 14 найти дорогу на работу? ... или работать за них будет Пушкин???


 КЛАСС))))))))))))))

----------


## Диона

> А чего бояться то? Староконка по выходным - одно из немногих мест, где можно почувствовать "одесский дух" и понастальгировать при желании. Тоже там стараюсь бывать хотя бы раз в два месяца.


 И действительно, кого бояться! А мы вместо зоопарка - на староконку ездим, посмотреть и если что, то и погладить зверюшек можно. Правда сейчас холодно.

----------


## Февральский

> - Ой, шо это ты мучаешься, я тебе принесу *пасту Гойя.*
>  - Мама, принеси мне лучше пасту еврея ))


 Гои, вообще-то.
Если придерживаться).

----------


## Антрэ

Призраки Гойи)

----------


## Ричар

> Гои, вообще-то.
> Если придерживаться).


 Если придерживаться то ГОИ

----------


## МЫРЛИН

А правду говорят котов, собак на Староконке больше продавать не будут. Жаль

----------


## Panty

> А правду говорят котов, собак на Староконке больше продавать не будут. Жаль


 Их всех в парк Ленинского комсомола перебазируют...

----------


## Black_Shef

По поводу Староконки на ОдФоруме есть отдельная тема обсуждения.
По крайне мере пока, никто никуда не едет...и не собираются.

----------


## extrim

> Гои, вообще-то.
> Если придерживаться).


 Ой, ну шо Ви берёте мене за здесь? мы ещё слишком молоды, шоб придерживаться)) знаю, что ГОИ. просто это так поэтично прозвучало в её устах)))

----------


## Panty

> По поводу Староконки на ОдФоруме есть отдельная тема обсуждения.
> По крайне мере пока, никто никуда не едет...и не собираются.


 Ну и хорошо, а то я это себе слабо представляю, но это уже другая тема разговора.

----------


## Киров

Рассмешило название истории болезни 84 летней старухи.

----------


## Schock

Извините, не смогла прочесть. Может все-таки по-русски напишите, а не по-врачебному. 
Попался еще один наш оборот
- Все, КОТОРЫЕ уходят, берут с собой подарки....

----------


## OMF

Я думаю, что прикол не в самой истории болезни а в обложке - "Наши выпускники".

----------


## Schock

А я как раз туда и не посмотрела  Спасибо, ткнули носом

----------


## Winmarket

> а я  до недавнего времени думал что так правильно говорить


  Ну да. Училка говорит: Дети, запомните, половинки всегда равны, но... большая половина из вас этого не поймет...

----------


## Schock

Гениально! 
Хочу спросить , что такое ротафелы? 
Соседка так презрительно называла обувь, особенно когда она грязная
- Поставь свои ротафелы на тряпочку у двери и не разноси болото по коридору. 


> Ну да. Училка говорит: Дети, запомните, половинки всегда равны, но... большая половина из вас этого не поймет...

----------


## Milkaway

> Я думаю, что прикол не в самой истории болезни а в обложке - "Наши выпускники".


 ...как-то у нашей соседки в регистратуре попытались (при ней!) заменить старую медкарту на новую - она не захотела!! медсестра возмутилась - как же ей не стыдно идти к доктору с такой потрёпанной карточкой ... на что бабуля, не моргнув глазов, заявила: ,,Как же можно!!! Тут вся моя жизнь!,, ... после некоторых препирательств, ей таки выписали новую карточку, а старую отдали ,,на память,, ))) ...

----------


## Na Ta

А шо нибудь уже говорили за наш кипиш? 

А еще я нигде не слышала, чтобы борщ или суп "насыпали"....(вот только не знаю это только по-нашенски или еще где-то на Украине так говорят)

----------


## феерический

> А шо нибудь уже говорили за наш кипиш? 
> 
> А еще я нигде не слышала, чтобы борщ или суп "насыпали"....(вот только не знаю это только по-нашенски или еще где-то на Украине так говорят)


 Или вы действительно думаете, что на протяжении 351й страницы этой темы слова "кипиш" и производные от него, а также выражение "насыпать борщу" не обсуждались?!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Или вы действительно думаете, что на протяжении 351й страницы этой темы слова "кипиш" и производные от него, а также выражение "насыпать борщу" не обсуждались?!


 Дама не думает. Дама интересуется.

----------


## Виктор Р

О! Я здесь,я из Одессы,здрасте! Таки обьявляю конкурс! Кто правильно напишет как всегда назывался "Староконный"-плюс и моё уважение!

----------


## victor.odessa

Охотницкий.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Охотницкий.


 Почти. Но неправильно.

----------


## Виктор Р

Я же писал когда-то "Быть Одесситом-это не жить в Одессе,а жить Одессой"

----------


## софия29

Был организован в 1833 году и назван "Скотский базар"

----------


## Виктор Р

> Был организован в 1833 году и назван "Скотский базар"


  Сонечка,не то...

----------


## софия29

Ну , может птичий рынок ?

----------


## волга

http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/starokonniy-rinok.html

----------


## Пушкин

Так и назывался Староконный, не надо мудрить - эта тема уже обсуждалась На форуме. 
А фраза звучит так: "Не тот одессит кто в Одессе живёт, а тот одессит кто Одессой живет" - это девиз одной из групп на одноклассниках.

----------


## Black_Shef

про староконный рынок есть отдельная тема на форуме

----------


## Zhemchug

Часто бывала та Староконном в детстве. Семья сестры жила на Ленинградской. Но они все говорили "Охотницк*ая*".
И еще почему-то вспомнилось. Ехали в такси на выпускной вечер института в 1986г. Останавливает машину ... афроамериканец и говорит: "бар Нептуния". Водитель не берет его и, обращаясь к нам, с возмущением выдает: "О, они ходят туда за девочками так уже думают, что и бар называется в женском роде."
Оказалось, речь шла о баре "Нептун" у ресторана "Красный" (или "Красная"? :smileflag: ). Вот такие уроки "изящной словесности"...

----------


## Na Ta

> Или вы действительно думаете, что на протяжении 351й страницы этой темы слова "кипиш" и производные от него, а также выражение "насыпать борщу" не обсуждались?!


  Я была в этом уверена! Но...  Просто хотелось узнать: это только у нас или еще где-то на Украине.....   
Но никто и не ответил....  А так хотелось

----------


## феерический

> Я была в этом уверена! Но... Просто хотелось узнать: это только у нас или еще где-то на Украине..... 
> Но никто и не ответил.... А так хотелось


 Просто не имеет смысла заново поднимать уже обмусоленные до основания выражения. Нового мы в любом случае не скажем. Воспользуйтесь поиском по теме. Оба выражения обсуждались и объяснялись в этой теме.

----------


## Schock

Моя тетушка Нелли жила на Молдованке и у них во дворе был такой себе притончик бордельного типа тети Цили Туда таксисты подвозили девочек с черными ухажерами из порта. Тетя Циля их встречала, раскинув руки и зазывала
- Прошу, прошу , проходите до нас наши капитаны, наши бравые штурмана.... ( интонацию невозможно передать)
Видно, пока ТАМ длилось действо, она шмонала их карманы , т.к. ПОТОМ можно было слышать небольшой скандальчик
- Money? Where is my money?
-Какая я тебе Маня? Где ты тут Маню нашел, морда твоя неумытая? Иди, иди по-хорошему, кочегаришко занюханый ...
И "наши бравые капитаны" ретировались на такси несолоно хлебавши А наутро у тети Цили по первой цене можно было разжиться жвачкой, сигаретами "МОРЕ", как их в Одессе называли, импортными ручками , зажигалками. Кстати не всегда одноразовыми Мы у нее Зиппо знаменитую для подарка кому-то по смешной цене купили...

----------


## Виктор Р

> Часто бывала та Староконном в детстве. Семья сестры жила на Ленинградской. Но они все говорили "Охотницк*ая*".
> И еще почему-то вспомнилось. Ехали в такси на выпускной вечер института в 1986г. Останавливает машину ... афроамериканец и говорит: "бар Нептуния". Водитель не берет его и, обращаясь к нам, с возмущением выдает: "О, они ходят туда за девочками так уже думают, что и бар называется в женском роде."
> Оказалось, речь шла о баре "Нептун" у ресторана "Красный" (или "Красная"?). Вот такие уроки "изящной Bсловесности"...


  Таки ОХОТНИЦКАЯ!!! Мадам Жемчуг,Ви-так уже имеете с меня плюс!

----------


## Виктор Р

> Моя тетушка Нелли жила на Молдованке и у них во дворе был такой себе притончик бордельного типа тети Цили Туда таксисты подвозили девочек с черными ухажерами из порта. Тетя Циля их встречала, раскинув руки и зазывала
> - Прошу, прошу , проходите до нас наши капитаны, наши бравые штурмана.... ( интонацию невозможно передать)
> Видно, пока ТАМ длилось действо, она шмонала их карманы , т.к. ПОТОМ можно было слышать небольшой скандальчик
> - Money? Where is my money?
> -Какая я тебе Маня? Где ты тут Маню нашел, морда твоя неумытая? Иди, иди по-хорошему, кочегаришко занюханый ...
> И "наши бравые капитаны" ретировались на такси несолоно хлебавши А наутро у тети Цили по первой цене можно было разжиться жвачкой, сигаретами "МОРЕ", как их в Одессе называли, импортными ручками , зажигалками. Кстати не всегда одноразовыми Мы у нее Зиппо знаменитую для подарка кому-то по смешной цене купили...


 ??? Что это было???

----------


## victor.odessa

> Таки ОХОТНИЦКАЯ!!!


 Я не возражаю, но: охотницкий (охотничий) - базар (рынок, ряд) и охотницкая - площадь (лавка). Так как правильно? Обоснуйте. Или есть третий вариант?

----------


## Виктор Р

> Я не возражаю, но: охотницкий (охотничий) - базар (рынок, ряд) и охотницкая - площадь (лавка). Так как правильно? Обоснуйте. Или есть третий вариант?


 А шо,должны быть варианты? Только один. Или Вам мало одной Одессы?

----------


## Пушкин

> Таки ОХОТНИЦКАЯ!!! Мадам Жемчуг,Ви-так уже имеете с меня плюс!


  И это не правильный ответ...

----------


## Виктор Р

> И это не правильный ответ...


 Правильный ответ-в студию!

----------


## Пушкин

> Правильный ответ-в студию!


  Он давно в студии - читайте ветку, а так же одесскую литературу)))

----------


## Виктор Р

Хороший ответ! )))

----------


## Пушкин

> Хороший ответ! )))


  Премного благодарен!!)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> А шо,должны быть варианты? Только один. Или Вам мало одной Одессы?


 Достойный ответ. Виктор, благодаря Вам я вспомнил фразу из военного советского фильма о лётчиках (кажись "Небесный тихоход"). "Я думал ты ас, а ты У-2с".

----------


## Zhemchug

> Таки ОХОТНИЦКАЯ!!! Мадам Жемчуг,Ви-так уже *имеете с меня плюс*!


 Ну слава богу, что не гембель!!!))))

----------


## Annettica

На днях услышала, как женщина в Сельпо поприветствовала знакомую: "Неужели это ты? Я уже забыла тебя видеть."
Что это значит?
1. Я уже забыла, как ты выглядишь
2. Я уже забыла, когда в последний раз тебя видела

Склоняюсь ко второму варианту  :smileflag:  Правильно?

----------


## Чебурген

Это непередаваемые нюансы Великого и могучего Одесского  :smileflag: 
 С таким же успехом (с поправкой на женскую психологию, особенности женских взаимоотношений между подругами и на интонацию) это могло бы означать: шоб мои очи тэбэ нэ бачылы!  :smileflag: 
Синоним: шоб я забыл, шо ты здесь стоял.

----------


## Panty

Это сразу два в одном флаконе))) В таких приветствиях всегда присутствует подтекст , который ведом только тому кто произносит и вариантов может быть много)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это сразу два в одном флаконе))) В таких приветствиях всегда присутствует подтекст , который ведом только тому кто произносит и вариантов может быть много)))


 Очень люблю дискуссию о роли интонации в этом фильме. В значительной мере это относится к одесскому языку и многозначности наших фраз.







В частности вышеописанная фраза из вопроса могла означать: "Я так давно тебя не видела, что уже забыла, как ты выглядишь..."

----------


## Panty

Жемчуг, это как раз то, что я и имела ввиду.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Жемчуг, это как раз то, что я и имела *ввиду.*


 К слову об одесском языке. Один сослуживец любил такой анекдот:

-- Что Вы имеете ввиду?
-- Что имею, то и введу.
--------------------------------------

Леша, плюс поставить не дают. А про ШирвинДДТ - хорошо, не слышала.

----------


## феерический

> К слову об одесском языке. Один сослуживец любил такой анекдот:
> 
> -- Что Вы имеете ввиду?
> -- Что имею, то и введу.


 Это часть весьма пошлой шутки про Ржевского, причём, самая приличная её часть. Нормы форума мешают мне представить вариант целиком, но в ЛС могу написать, если что)

----------


## Гидрант

К слову об "интонации"... Вспомнился старый анекдот. Работали в одном НИИ Кац и Рабинович. Поспорили, поругались. Кац обозвал Рабиновича подонком. Рабинович обиделся, пожаловался. Профком, местком, товарищеский суд... Каца заставляют публично извиниться и сказать, что Рабинович не подонок.
Созывают собрание. Кац выходит на трибуну. "Рабинович не подонок??? Ой, я жутко извиняюсь!"

----------


## Чебурген

> *Каца* _заставляют публично извиниться_ и сказать, что Рабинович не подонок.
> Созывают собрание. Кац выходит на трибуну. "Рабинович не подонок??? Ой, я жутко извиняюсь!"


 Хм... Однако... (с) Раньше бы за подобные "аналогии"...
А вообще, "на затронутую тему", это как два еврея проходят (осторожно так, на цыпочках, оглядываясь) мимо Еврейской, 43.
 Один другому:
-Ой вэй...
Другой:
-Ви мине будете рассказывать...(с)

----------


## Пушкин

> К слову об "интонации"... Вспомнился старый анекдот. Работали в одном НИИ Кац и Рабинович. Поспорили, поругались. Кац обозвал Рабиновича подонком. Рабинович обиделся, пожаловался. Профком, местком, товарищеский суд... Каца заставляют публично извиниться и сказать, что Рабинович не подонок.
> Созывают собрание. Кац выходит на трибуну. "Рабинович не подонок??? Ой, я жутко извиняюсь!"


  Знаю этот анекдот в другой интерпретации и на много смешнее. Просто не считаю нужным *писать* анекдоты, так это не передаёт интонацию, манеру, тон и смысл - а ведь в этом самый цимес.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На днях услышала, как женщина в Сельпо поприветствовала знакомую: "Неужели это ты? Я уже забыла тебя видеть."
> Что это значит?
> 1. Я уже забыла, как ты выглядишь
> 2. Я уже забыла, когда в последний раз тебя видела
> Склоняюсь ко второму варианту  Правильно?


 Есть ещё один вариант :"Я уже не надеялась тебя увидеть".

----------


## Milkaway

> Есть ещё один вариант :"Я уже не надеялась тебя увидеть".


 ... хе-хе ... была на днях ситуация ...  в контору по замене счётчиков-водомеров пришла колоритная дама лет ... скажем, за 60 с хвостищем ... и требует какого-то Сашу (очевидно, человека который недавно переустанавливал водомер) ... говорит, что новый ,,ихний прибор,, неправильно считает ,, ее воду,, ... оператор за компом пытается выведать почему она так думает, выяснить суть претензии по-существу ... но дама упорно переводит разговор на Сашу ... наконец, у операторши сдают нервы и она вопрошает : на кой ... посетительнице нужен  тот Саша, если от него, в сущности, ничего не зависит ... следует длинная театральная пауза и ответ: ,, Я хочу посмотреть в глаза ЭТОМУ человеку!!! подержать его за горло вы же мне всё равно не дадите ,, ... операторша - даме: ,,Пишите заявку,, ... дама - операторше: ,, На посмотреть в глаза или на подержать за горло???,, ... операторша  - даме ,, пишите, пишите - ТАМ разберутся,, ...

----------


## Пушкин

А вчера у меня была такая история, тут нет одесского колорита, но всё же это в Одессе произошло... 
Сделали мне коронки (простите за такой пикантный рассказ), так как несколько единиц находится вместе, то их не делали по раздельности, а скрепили вместе и как раз в месте где они соединяются и должны заходить в десну остались дырочки - что бы их не было, коронки ставят на временную пасту на неделю - две, что бы десна заполнила это место, но десна не всегда опускается, этот уголок десны профессионалы называют - сосочек.  И вот собственно что произошло, прихожу я к своему приятелю - стоматологу, показываю что десна не опустилась и надо добавить материал под цвет десны. А он мне говорит: 
-Что бы было быстрее, подойди сам к технику и он тебе за час или полтора всё сделает, потом вернёшься ко мне и опять поставим на временную пасту что бы десна привыкла. 
Я еду к технику ( он в другом месте находится), указываю ему что я хочу и прихожу через 1,5 часа за изделием, но он не так сделал как я хотел. И техник предлагает подождать ещё полтора часа. А у моего приятеля - стоматолога, заканчивается рабочий день и через какое то время раздаётся звонок, с вопросом - "где я?", так как хочется успеть всё сделать за один день... А я ему отвечаю: 
 - Да мы тут с техником сосочками занимаемся... 
И тут до меня дошло, что в кабинете я не один и в коридоре тоже было слышно... Вышел я  от туда с лицом наверно красным как та десна или новые сосо...ой...)))

----------


## Чебурген

> И тут до меня дошло, что в кабинете я не один и в коридоре тоже было слышно... Вышел я  от туда с лицом наверно красным как та десна или новые сосо...ой...)))


 Можно тоже позволить себе немного оффтопа?
 Дело было в 90-е,  работал я в одной фирме (из 3-х человек), которая арендовала комнату у другой фирмы, побольше, хотя "побольше"- громко сказано, коллектив всех вместе- человек 10, дружный "спИтый" коллектив, особенно по пятницам, в конце дня. Так вот, пятница, у соседей отрубились все несколько телефонов, во всём офисе работал лишь наш в нашей отдельной комнатке. Сначала к нам бегали звонить, потом на всё забили и сели бухать. "В процессе" сижу я у нас в комнате в уголке, звою жене, и сообщаю, что задерживаемся (а она в теме, часто к нам тоже приезжала после работы по пятницам "за компанию"  :smileflag: ). И тут забегают шеф соседней фирмы с замом, а у нас 2 стода, и два параллельных телефона, а тот шеф любил по громкой номер набирать, дождаться гудка и "алло" а потом на трубку переключаться. Не заметив в меня, сидящего в уголке, они вдвоём подбегают ко второму столу к телефону и шеф нажимает громкую. И тут вместо гудка сразу раздаётся по громкой голос моей жены: шо, опять бухаете? Только не надо отнекиваться! 
Он тут же бросил трубку и с замом так тихо по стеночке из кабинета назад просочились, так меня и не заметив...

----------


## Репатриант

"Лясим-ТрЯсим"...  - кт0 мне пояснит значение? )

----------


## Чебурген

> "Лясим-ТрЯсим"...  - кт0 мне пояснит значение? )


 1. Разговор ни о чём.
 2. "Слово з*а* слово..." (с)
 ИМХО.

----------


## OMF

> 1. Разговор ни о чём.
>  2. "Слово з*а* слово..." (с)
>  ИМХО.


 В общем, лясы точим...

----------


## Чебурген

> В общем, лясы точим...


 Да, кстати! А что более конкретно (если "разложить по полочкам"), каждое из этих двух слов обозначает, особенно первое?  :smileflag:

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

> Да, кстати! А что более конкретно (если "разложить по полочкам"), каждое из этих двух слов обозначает, особенно первое?


  (Ба)лясы трясти


> Синонимы
> —
> балаболить, балясничать, трепаться, точить балясы
> Антонимы
> Гиперонимы
> говорить
> Гипонимы
> Этимология
> Лясы (балясы) — это точеные фигурные столбики перил у крылечка; изготовить такую красоту мог только настоящий мастер. Наверное, сначала «точить балясы» означало вести изящную, причудливую, витиеватую (как балясы) беседу. А умельцев вести такую беседу к нашему времени становилось меньше и меньше. Вот и стало это выражение обозначать пустую болтовню.

----------


## Schock

Прадед в Водном преподавал. Вечно студенты звонили по поводу зачетов. Провалился пол на кухне в углу, пришли рабочие , прака, естественно, руководит процессом Звонок: Можно ... к телефону, это по поводу курсовой...  На автомате отвечаю : - Не может подойти: половым вопросом занимается... 


> А вчера у меня была такая история, тут нет одесского колорита, но всё же это в Одессе произошло... 
> Сделали мне коронки (простите за такой пикантный рассказ), так как несколько единиц находится вместе, то их не делали по раздельности, а скрепили вместе и как раз в месте где они соединяются и должны заходить в десну остались дырочки - что бы их не было, коронки ставят на временную пасту на неделю - две, что бы десна заполнила это место, но десна не всегда опускается, этот уголок десны профессионалы называют - сосочек.  И вот собственно что произошло, прихожу я к своему приятелю - стоматологу, показываю что десна не опустилась и надо добавить материал под цвет десны. А он мне говорит: 
> -Что бы было быстрее, подойди сам к технику и он тебе за час или полтора всё сделает, потом вернёшься ко мне и опять поставим на временную пасту что бы десна привыкла. 
> Я еду к технику ( он в другом месте находится), указываю ему что я хочу и прихожу через 1,5 часа за изделием, но он не так сделал как я хотел. И техник предлагает подождать ещё полтора часа. А у моего приятеля - стоматолога, заканчивается рабочий день и через какое то время раздаётся звонок, с вопросом - "где я?", так как хочется успеть всё сделать за один день... А я ему отвечаю: 
>  - Да мы тут с техником сосочками занимаемся... 
> И тут до меня дошло, что в кабинете я не один и в коридоре тоже было слышно... Вышел я  от туда с лицом наверно красным как та десна или новые сосо...ой...)))

----------


## Schock

Это было лень процитировать кого-то перед тем, как сунуть в чат. Прошу пардону, что вклинилась в Ваш междусобойчик...


> ??? Что это было???

----------


## Ричар

> Прадед в Водном преподавал. Вечно студенты звонили по поводу зачетов. Провалился пол на кухне в углу, пришли рабочие , прака, естественно, руководит процессом Звонок: Можно ... к телефону, это по поводу курсовой...  На автомате отвечаю : - Не может подойти: половым вопросом занимается...


 Вашего дедушку не Петросян фамилия?

----------


## Schock

Андреев-Голубев Он после войны занимался репатриацией украденных румынами ценностей Нагло из Констанцы вывозил каменные плиты и камни латать наши улицы развороченные И благодаря ему был открыт 20 маршрут трамвая- на Куяльник от Херсонского сквера Да и трамвай по Фрунзе (Балковской) ходил благодаря тому , что он дотошно и скрупулезно вывез из Констанцы и столбы . и провода , и шпалы, и рельсы, чтобы в Одессе "было"


> Вашего дедушку не Петросян фамилия?

----------


## OMF

> Андреев-Голубев Он после войны занимался репатриацией украденных румынами ценностей Нагло из Констанцы вывозил каменные плиты и камни латать наши улицы развороченные И благодаря ему был открыт 20 маршрут трамвая- на Куяльник от Херсонского сквера Да и трамвай по Фрунзе (Балковской) ходил благодаря тому , что он дотошно и скрупулезно вывез из Констанцы и столбы . и провода , и шпалы, и рельсы, чтобы в Одессе "было"


 На Куяльник ходил 8-й трамвай. После войны - в варианте 8а от Зернового Рынка. Закрыт в 1956 г.

Но дедушке все равно спасибо за то, что привез обратно в Одессу украденные трамваи и троллейбусы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Андреев-Голубев Он после войны занимался репатриацией украденных румынами ценностей Нагло из Констанцы вывозил каменные плиты и камни латать наши улицы развороченные И благодаря ему был открыт 20 маршрут трамвая- на Куяльник от Херсонского сквера Да и трамвай по Фрунзе (Балковской) ходил благодаря тому , что он дотошно и скрупулезно вывез из Констанцы и столбы . и провода , и шпалы, и рельсы, чтобы в Одессе "было"


  А орган Бродской синагоги он из Румынии случайно не вывозил?

----------


## extrim

Очередной мамулин перл:
- Я к тебе заскочу, но поздно.
- Заходи. Я тебя борщом поем.
- Хорошо, можешь поесть ещё чем-нибудь

----------


## Пушкин

> Очередной мамулин перл:
> - Я к тебе заскочу, но поздно.
> - Заходи. Я тебя борщом поем.
> - Хорошо, можешь поесть ещё чем-нибудь


  И где тут наша рЭчь?

----------


## Schock

За что купила, за то и продаю 


> А орган Бродской синагоги он из Румынии случайно не вывозил?

----------


## Schock

В нашей семье были свои  одесские выражения местного разлива. Например: Знакомая чета- Нюма и его жена Белла вечно ругались по поводу копушества Нюмы . Как он собирается на выход- так 2 часа прихорашивается как красна девица. Вот и родилось выражение- Вынюмывайся отсюда побыстрей ! или Хватит вынюмываться! Пошли давай! 
У деда были любимые пошкрябанные кожаные тапки, неоднократно относимые в мусор и с завидным постоянством возвращающиеся назад. Поэтому всякую старую обувь, кот давно выбросить пора было называли - шкробы. Што ты в эти шкробы опять вырядился? 
А у Вас были свои словечки?

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот и родилось выражение- Вынюмывайся отсюда побыстрей ! или Хватит вынюмываться!


 Нюма- гораздо более приличное имя, чем Ёба  :smileflag: 


> Пошли давай!


 Вот это чисто *наше*!  :smileflag: 
 Я слышал версию "шкрябы". От всё того же дедушки Фили  :smileflag:  О нём, увы, на память осталась только *картина маслом* (в прямом смысле слова, большой натюрморт маслом в рамке, как положено, написанный племянником его жены, своих детей у них не было, это не мой родной дедушка, это мамин дядя, бабушкин брат). Но какие деда Филя словесные "картины маслом" выдавал, ой...

----------


## Moon Cat

> Но какие деда Филя словесные "картины маслом" выдавал, ой...


 просим  нам здесь передать

----------


## Чебурген

> просим  нам здесь передать


 Так я в теме неоднократно вроде упоминал отдельные его слова. Вроде ничего особенного, многие их тоже тут приводили. А целые фразы конструировать- это уметь надо было, я так не сильно умею. Да и текстом интонацию вообще не передать, это надо было видеть, шо он говорил  :smileflag:

----------


## arial0072

> Я слышал версию "шкрябы". От всё того же дедушки Фили


 Или "шкарбуны", а ещё были "гавы", или "гады", матросские ботинки из кирзухи...

----------


## феерический

> Или "шкарбуны", а ещё были "гавы", или "гады", матросские ботинки из кирзухи...


 В Черновцах я однажды жил на Турецкой площади рядом с Еврейским рынком, так вот там слышал "Шкары".

----------


## Чебурген

> В *Черновцах я однажды жил на Турецкой площади рядом с Еврейским рынком*, так вот там слышал "Шкары".


 В Одессе тоже слышал  :smileflag: 
А вышеупомянутые "гады",- это узкоспециальное "мореманское"  :smileflag:  Хотя очень одесское (хотя, возможно, и не только, военно-морской "окрас"  :smileflag: )
Кстати, интересно, откуда происхождение? Может, аббревиатура какая? *Г*а*Д*ы?

----------


## pal76187

По поводу выражения "дать банку" синонима "выпить". Как мне рассказывал дядя, после войны бодег с вином было много, но стаканы отсутствовали напрочь. Так вино разливали в пол-литровые банки. И говорили - "после работы по баночке?".

----------


## Чебурген

> По поводу выражения "дать банку" синонима "выпить". Как мне рассказывал дядя, после войны бодег с вином было много, но стаканы отсутствовали напрочь. Так вино разливали в пол-литровые банки. И говорили - "после работы по баночке?".


 В Одессе(скорее всего, и не только  :smileflag: ) в начале 90-х, когда бочки с пивом в городе *ещё* были, а красивые бокалы с ручкой *уже* потырили, пиво тоже в поллитровые банки наливали  :smileflag: 
Ну и "на вынос" в бутылькИ бОльшего объёма  :smileflag: 

Немец: я за обьедом выпиффаю дфе банночки пифа!
Русский: 6 литров, что ли???

----------


## mlch

> Может, аббревиатура какая? *Г*а*Д*ы?


  Именно. *Г*....но*Д*авы.

----------


## Чебурген

> Именно. *Г*....но*Д*авы.


 Это было "обобщающее название" советской обуви "высокой проходимости"  :smileflag:

----------


## pal76187

> В Одессе(скорее всего, и не только ) в начале 90-х, когда бочки с пивом в городе *ещё* были, а красивые бокалы с ручкой *уже* потырили, пиво тоже в поллитровые банки наливали


 Хоть и не за Одессу, но в ту же тему... Город Свердловск, 1978 год. Лето, жарко.. палатки с пивом на каждом углу. По пиву? ДА! Подходим, платим и нам в окошко протягивают два ПЛАСТИКОВЫХ кулька с желтоватой жидкостью! Мы удивленно смотрим на это и задаем вопрос. Это что? Удивление продавщицы надо было видеть. ПИВО! А как его пить? Как все - надкусываете один уголок и пьете. Оглянулись и таки да, народ стоит подняв головы и вливает в себе струйки пива, подняв над головой кульки.

----------


## Это я

> Хоть и не за Одессу, но в ту же тему... Город Свердловск, 1978 год. Лето, жарко.. палатки с пивом на каждом углу. По пиву? ДА! Подходим, платим и нам в окошко протягивают два ПЛАСТИКОВЫХ кулька с желтоватой жидкостью! Мы удивленно смотрим на это и задаем вопрос. Это что? Удивление продавщицы надо было видеть. ПИВО! А как его пить? Как все - надкусываете один уголок и пьете. Оглянулись и таки да, народ стоит подняв головы и вливает в себе струйки пива, подняв над головой кульки.


 Это был прообраз  одноразовых стаканчиков)) А по теме ))))Только сегодня,зайдя в эту тему,поняла,что тоже употребляю слово шкрёбы - применительно к убитой обуви.А откуда оно у меня взялось - понятия не имею.

----------


## Это я

Моя одесская бабушка имела несколько нестандартную (или наоборот,стандартную) одесскую фигуру-она что боком,что не боком была одинаковая.Вернее "небоком" даже уже.И в переполненном втором одесском тролейбусе протискивалась обычно именно "небоком".Иногда ей делали замечани:"Дамочка,вы бочком,бочком",на что у неё была заготовлена коронная фраза"Я что бокОм,что передОм - кругом шестнадцать".Я была тогда ребёнком,и всё думала - а почему шестнадцать?И сейчас вот вспомнила - интересно стало - откуда это и почему шестнадцать?

----------


## Чебурген

> Моя одесская бабушка имела несколько нестандартную (или наоборот,стандартную) одесскую фигуру-она что боком,что не боком была одинаковая.Вернее "небоком" даже


 Привет бабушке (не смотря ни на что, надеюсь, Вы поймёте, о чём я...). Для меня Наталья Крачковская  в некотором роде тоже женский идеал  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Моя одесская бабушка имела несколько нестандартную (или наоборот,стандартную) одесскую фигуру-она что боком,что не боком была одинаковая.Вернее "небоком" даже уже.И в переполненном втором одесском тролейбусе протискивалась обычно именно "небоком".Иногда ей делали замечани:"Дамочка,вы бочком,бочком",на что у неё была заготовлена коронная фраза"Я что бокОм,что передОм - кругом шестнадцать".Я была тогда ребёнком,и всё думала - а почему шестнадцать?И сейчас вот вспомнила - интересно стало - откуда это и почему шестнадцать?


 "Здесь 120, здесь 120, здесь 120. Мадам Циперович, где будем делать талию?"

----------


## Антра

Диалог:
"- Скажи, как есть" "- Ешь ртом")))

----------


## Это я

> Привет бабушке (не смотря ни на что, надеюсь, Вы поймёте, о чём я...). Для меня Наталья Крачковская  в некотором роде тоже женский идеал


 Хм, если честно,то не поняла)))) 




> "Здесь 120, здесь 120, здесь 120. Мадам Циперович, где будем делать талию?"


 Та это я знаю, а вот откуда это "Шо кругом,шо передОм,везде шестнадцать",мне интересно. Жаль,уже спросить не могу. Возможно ,это её перл)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Хм, если честно,то не поняла)))) 
> 
> Та это я знаю, а вот откуда это "Шо *кругом*,шо передОм,*везде шестнадцать*",мне интересно. Жаль,уже спросить не могу. Возможно ,это её перл)


 Фразы типа "кругом", "на круг" использовались обычно для обозначения окончательной стоимости чего-то. Как сказали бы "это Вам обойдется в целом...." или, как вариант, "кругом-бегом". А бабушка Ваша, скорее всего имела в виду: как ни крути - она тоньше не станет и легче не пройдет. Но не думаю, что эти выражения характерны именно для Одессы. Разве что "цветущих женщин" у нас всегда было много. И комплекции своей они не особо стыдились, в отличии от современной моды.

----------


## Это я

> Фразы типа "кругом", "на круг" использовались обычно для обозначения окончательной стоимости чего-то. Как сказали бы "это Вам обойдется в целом...." или, как вариант, "кругом-бегом". А бабушка Ваша, скорее всего имела в виду: как ни крути - она тоньше не станет и легче не пройдет. Но не думаю, что эти выражения характерны именно для Одессы. Разве что "цветущих женщин" у нас всегда было много. И комплекции своей они не особо стыдились, в отличии от современной моды.


 Да,возможно))) 
Ой ,посмотрела видео,спасибо большое, сразу вспомнилось,как бабушке моей место уступили,а она говорит, спасибо,я выхожу скоро,а ей "Мадам, ви всё-таки присядьте, тогда  в тролейбус ещё двое зайти смогут".
А вообще,что касается моей бабушки - это была медицинская проблема- огромный живот, прямо как у беременной на 7 месяце, и решать это можно было только оперативно, а это тоже было невозможно по другим мед.показаниям,поэтому относилась она к своей фигуре по-одесски с юмором))),особенно когда место во втором тролейбусе слишком много занимала)))
И из вчерашнего. Покупаю в газетном киоске жвачку.А возле окошка стоит подружка киоскёрши и разговаривает с ней.Я склонилась про свою жвачку, а подружка эта продолжает свой монолог,и получается,что кричит мне прямо в ухо.Я возмущённо так - "Женщина,не кричите мне в ухо,дайте мне спокойно купить ,а потом кричать будите ", а она мне С УЛЫБКОЙ ,с абсолютно одесской доброй улыбкой отвечает "Да,любочка, конечно  миленькая, да родненькая", и мне так стыдно-стыдно за свой тон стало, я сама заулыбалась, по плечу её погладила, сказала "Спасибо большое". и с приподнятым настроением дальше пошла.Что называется,хотела поскандалить,и не получилось.

----------


## Zhemchug

И мне вспомнилось, как по Королева водитель автобуса остановил, не доезжая до остановки, такой же по габаритам женщине. Да еще и "гружоной" сумками, как лошадь Менделя Крика. И не нашел ничего лучше, как отчитать ее:
-- Что ж ви уже до остановки не *добежали*?
-- А я сейчас дам тебе мои сумки и посмотрю, куда ты добежишь - последовал очень беззлобный и вполне одесский ответ.

----------


## Bluma

А я вам расскажу реальный случай из моей одесской жизни.
По долгу службы приходится мне переписываться с Киевом. Ну, так сложилось. 
Задаю я им вполне официальный вопрос, касающийся законодательства. Ну и в один прекрасный день раздается звонок и требуют к аппарату исполнителя, то есть меня. Киевлянин сначала начинает на украинском, потом понимая, что звонит в Одессу, переходит на прекрасный русский. Выражает своё недовольство, мол, как мы посмели вообще задавать какие-то вопросы...За такие вещи Вас могут наказать...  И вообще, он мне говорит, Вы знаете, что такое регламент?
Ну и я, на автомате, выдаю сакраментальную фразу: *Ну, так чтоб да, так нет.*  
Пауза.
Киевлянин просто обалдел...... 
Так я вам больше скажу: мне пришел ответ! Официальный! Нормальный ответ, четкий и точный. Без воды. 
Они поняли, что Одесса -это таки да отдельное государство.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> А я вам расскажу реальный случай из моей одесской жизни.
> По долгу службы приходится мне переписываться с Киевом. Ну, так сложилось. 
> Задаю я им вполне официальный вопрос, касающийся законодательства. Ну и в один прекрасный день раздается звонок и требуют к аппарату исполнителя, то есть меня. Киевлянин сначала начинает на украинском, потом понимая, что звонит в Одессу, переходит на прекрасный русский. Выражает своё недовольство, мол, как мы посмели вообще задавать какие-то вопросы...За такие вещи Вас могут наказать...  И вообще, он мне говорит, Вы знаете, что такое регламент?
> Ну и я, на автомате, выдаю сакраментальную фразу: *Ну, так чтоб да, так нет.*  
> Пауза.
> Киевлянин просто обалдел...... 
> Так я вам больше скажу: мне пришел ответ! Официальный! Нормальный ответ, четкий и точный. Без воды. 
> Они поняли, что Одесса -это таки да отдельное государство.


 Жена сейчас в командировке в Киеве вторую неделю, говорит, что киевляне более "одесские", чем одесситы, проще, открытие, приветливее (правда, она не в верховной раде и не в держпрокуратуре в командировке  :smileflag: ). В магазине возле дома, где живёт, продавщица вообще "наша тётя", как жена сказала, один в один, как " В стиле Jazz":

 

Хоть говорухинский образ немного натянут, но с поправкой на Киев жене понравилось, почти "наши люди"  :smileflag: )
 После всего этого услышаного за Одессу обидно становится... Даже не за "языковый колорит", а за самих людей

----------


## Bluma

> Жена сейчас в командировке в Киеве вторую неделю, говорит, что киевляне более "одесские", чем одесситы, проще, открытие, приветливее (правда, она не в верховной раде и не в держпрокуратуре в командировке ). В магазине возле дома, где живёт, продавщица вообще "наша тётя", как жена сказала, один в один, как " В стиле Jazz":
> 
> Хоть говорухинский образ немного натянут, но с поправкой на Киев жене понравилось, почти "наши люди" )
>  После всего этого услышаного за Одессу обидно становится... Даже не за "языковый колорит", а за самих людей


 Подожите, а что тут удивительного?
Кто такой киевлянин? Не доехавший до Москвы одессит.   :smileflag:

----------


## dms

Всегда прикалывал своеобразный одесский юмор

----------


## arial0072

> В Черновцах я однажды жил на Турецкой площади рядом с Еврейским рынком, так вот там слышал "Шкары".


 В замечательном, старом фильме "Котовский" , блатняк, (в блистательном исполнении Крючкова) напевал песенку: _...купил ворованый пиджак и шкары, и шкары, и шкары.
_



> По поводу выражения "дать банку" синонима "выпить". Как мне рассказывал дядя, после войны бодег с вином было много, но стаканы отсутствовали напрочь. Так вино разливали в пол-литровые банки. И говорили - "после работы по баночке?".


 Не уверен, что так говорят только у нас, но было и "квасить", "дать газ", "синячить"...

----------


## Zhemchug

"Лишний" раз только что убедилась, как много значит в нашем языке интонация. Сижу дома за компом. Окна выходят на улицу. Темно, слышно только, как проезжают момо машины. И вдруг очень громко, практически в самое окно (у меня 2-й этаж) - растянутая насколько возможно фраза с "фирменными" акцентом и интонацией:

"На базааар уже нельзя: темно, уже 9 часов на улице"
Как будто дома не 9 часов.
Ответа, правда, не последовало. И снова все стихло. А на письме и не передашь всех нюансов.

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

> И мне вспомнилось, как по Королева водитель автобуса остановил, не доезжая до остановки, такой же по габаритам женщине. Да еще и "гружоной" сумками, как лошадь Менделя Крика. И не нашел ничего лучше, как отчитать ее:
> -- Что ж ви уже до остановки не *добежали*?
> -- А я сейчас дам тебе мои сумки и посмотрю, куда ты добежишь - последовал очень беззлобный и вполне одесский ответ.


 


> Всегда прикалывал своеобразный одесский юмор


  В прежние годы от старых одесситов можно било услышать "пройтисья пешим ш*а*гом". )
 Или, как вариант "Скоки там Вам пешки пройт*и*ся?" )
 С продолжением "бикицер на пару-цвай мин*у*т!"
 Типа: рядом оно,возле, близко, сб*е*гать нар*а*з - 
  "_одна нога здесь - другая там!_" в смысле. )

----------


## Zhemchug

Мое старшее поколение говорило еще: "Мне надо *подойти* тут недалеко" или "подойти в город" вместо пойти.

----------


## Это я

> Мое старшее поколение говорило еще: "Мне надо *подойти* тут недалеко"


 А я так и говорю всегда.Никогда не обращала внимание,что это неправильно)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Подойти (или еще словечко вспомнила "подскочить") в классическом варианте русского языка можно к кому-нибудь или к чему-нибудь, но не куда-то, как мы тут привыкли)))))

----------


## Гидрант

"Подскочить", и именно в таком варианте, есть у Симонова ("Живые и мертвые") в речи фотографа Мишки Вайнштейна.



> - Здорово, здорово! — ухмыляясь, отвечал Мишка и вытирал свободной рукой пот, лившийся с его круглого, как сковородка, лица. — Когда ты сюда подскочил?
> "Подскочил" было его любимое словцо. 
> ..........................
> Ладно, — сказал Мишка, которому пришла в голову идея, разом выводившая его из неприятного положения. — Я подскочу в Москву, сдам снимки — и обратно к тебе, сюда. Самое большее — через три дня! Но только — никуда! Жди здесь, на месте! Слово?


 Специального указания на одесское происхождение Мишки в книге не нашел  :smileflag: , где-то в мемуарах Константин Михайлович вспоминал, что персонаж был списан с реального знакомого.

----------


## Bluma

> Подойти (или еще словечко вспомнила "подскочить") в классическом варианте русского языка можно к кому-нибудь или к чему-нибудь, но не куда-то, как мы тут привыкли)))))


 _Мне тут надо подскочить в_ (жэк, магазин и проч.) ... 
Я даже не задумывалась, что это таки неправильно по-русски. Это уже, как говорится, с молоком матери...  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> _Мне тут надо подскочить в_ (жэк, магазин и проч.) ... 
> Я даже не задумывалась, что это таки неправильно по-русски. Это уже, как говорится, с молоком матери...


 Если проверять, как будет "правильно по русски", то тему надо таки закрывать, а очень не хотелось бы)))) Нам нравится наш язык, его своеобразие, юмор и пр. И это - главное!!!

----------


## феерический

И вот вы только что заставили меня пересмотреть свой лексикон. И знаете что? Там столько различных конструкций с подскочу, заскочу - это точно с молоком матери. Меня этому точно никто не учил.

----------


## Чебурген

> "Подскочить", и именно в таком варианте, есть у Симонова ("Живые и мертвые") в речи фотографа Мишки Вайнштейна.


 Да, хорошо помню эту цитату в исполнении "пана Зюзи" (Зиновия Высоковского)  :smileflag: 
Вспомнилось ещё из классики (не отвечаю за дословность): "эта редиска при первом же "скачке" расколется" (с) Джентльмены удачи.
 Но то совсем не одесское, так, к слову  :smileflag: 


> И вот вы только что заставили меня пересмотреть свой лексикон. И знаете что? Там столько различных конструкций с подскочу, заскочу - это точно с молоком матери. Меня этому точно никто не учил.


 Я с возрастом замечаю, что иногда расслабляюсь, и отхожу от "литературного русского" (не путайте с нелитературным идеоматическим  :smileflag: ) к тому самому, "впитаному с молоком матери". Если где-то в официальных беседах, в документах пишу "литературно", то в живом общении всё чаще проскальзывает "тот самый" "наш", одесский... Это не кривляния и не понты, а тот, который на подсознательном уровне с детства запомнил...

----------


## Чебурген

> "Подскочить", и именно в таком варианте, есть у Симонова ("Живые и мертвые") в речи фотографа Мишки Вайнштейна.


 Да, хорошо помню эту цитату в исполнении "пана Зюзи" (Зиновия Высоковского) в фильме  :smileflag: 
Вспомнилось ещё из классики (не отвечаю за дословность): "эта редиска при первом же "скачке" расколется" (с) Джентльмены удачи.
 Но то совсем не одесское, так, к слову  :smileflag: 


> И вот вы только что заставили меня пересмотреть свой лексикон. И знаете что? Там столько различных конструкций с подскочу, заскочу - это точно с молоком матери. Меня этому точно никто не учил.


 Я с возрастом замечаю, что иногда расслабляюсь, и отхожу от "литературного русского" (не путайте с нелитературным идеоматическим  :smileflag: ) к тому самому, "впитаному с молоком матери. Если где-то в официальных беседах, в документах пишу "литературно", то в живом общении всё чаще проскальзывает "тот самый" "наш", одесский... Это не кривляния и не понты, а тот, который на подсознательном уровне с детства запомнил...

----------


## Zhemchug

> И вот вы только что заставили меня пересмотреть свой лексикон. И знаете что? Там столько различных конструкций с подскочу, заскочу - это точно с молоком матери. Меня этому точно никто не учил.


 Как никто не учил? А мама с молоком, а "атмосфэра" с самого детства?))))))) Нас на самом деле учит не то, что в нас вдалбливают, вызывая ответный протест, а то, что нас ненавязчиво окружает. И даже то, что от нас стараются скрыть. Это, в частности, Вам подтвердит практически любой еврейский "ребенок" моего поколения. У нас в семье на идиш переходили мама с бабушкой, когда обсуждались темы "не для детских ушей". А то была цензура, я Вам скажу, почище, чем в Госкино и Госцирке вместе взятых)))) И что приходилось делать "бедному еврейскому малютке")))? Правильно: учить матчасть!!! И первыми - те слова, которые от него пытались утаить. И это отнюдь не ненормативная лексика. Если родители, например, боролись с лишним весом детей путем системы запретов, то первыми ребенок постигал названия блюд, продуктов, степени их свежести и способы приготовления. И т.д. и т.п. С появлением собственных детей система двуязычия часто реанимировалась в резко усеченном варианте: за годы без употребления слова забываются, к сожалению... Как-то так. И это - только один пример.

----------


## Чебурген

> Как никто не учил? А мама с молоком, а "атмосфэра" с самого детства?))))))) Нас на самом деле учит не то, что в нас вдалбливают, вызывая ответный протест, а то, что нас ненавязчиво окружает. И даже то, что от нас стараются скрыть. Это, в частности, Вам подтвердит практически любой еврейский "ребенок" моего поколения.


  Мадам Жемчуг, я дико извиняюсь... (с) Это в данной теме уже стало почти цитатой и крылатой фразой  :smileflag: 
Так вот... Так сложилось, что при всём моём огорчении, я не еврейское дитё, а просто "дитё с Молдаванки" (ну, ты же в курсе, соседи  :smileflag: ) "АтмосфЭта" таки сыграла свою роль ("сын поварихи и лекальщика, я в детстве был примерным мальчиком" (с)) В детстве от нас многое скрывали, но мы, дети, как губка (как и все дети, и нынешние тоже  :smileflag: ), "впитывали в себя" всё, любую фразу, любую интонацию, практически на подсознательном уровне. тот тот же "укрАинский", который сейчас в обязательном *"политкоррЭктном"* порядке "украИнский" тогда был не принципиален, так же, как ОдЕсса или АдЭсса, о которой тоже много споров, кто "адесскее"  :smileflag:  Это надо слышать и чувствовать... И понимать, *кто, зачем и от души ли коверкает слова*...

----------


## Чебурген

Да, кстати... Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу (с), но  Мадам *Жемчуг* сегодня таки опять исполнилось очередные 16 лет  :smileflag: 
Шоб мы все были здоровы, как она, а она- как мы  :smileflag: 
И немного  музыки "по поводу"  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Мадам Жемчуг, примите мои поздравления  и дай Бог Вам здоровья на много лет, а также неотразимой красоты и колорита, кои в Вас присутствуют в полной мере.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Да, кстати... Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу (с), но  Мадам *Жемчуг* сегодня таки опять исполнилось очередные 16 лет 
> Шоб мы все были здоровы, как она, а она- как мы 
> И немного  музыки "по поводу"


 Если мне не изменяет память, то как-то так: "Дорогая Жемчуг!!! Зайгезунт нам на долгие годы!!!" 
И где Вы видите ей 16? От силы 15 с половиной  :smileflag:  Пусть Ваши возможности всегда превышают Ваши желания!

----------


## Чебурген

> Если мне не изменяет память, то как-то так: "Дорогая Жемчуг!!! Зайгезунт нам на долгие годы!!!" 
> И где Вы видите ей 16? От силы 15 с половиной  Пусть Ваши возможности всегда превышают Ваши желания!


 Так мне тоже в душе ещё 18 не исполнилось, и это ИМХО- главный показатель, а не то, что без паспорта сигареты и водку в супермаркетах *отпускают*(кстати, тоже интересное слово)  :smileflag: 
Кто-то скажет: детство в *опе, а как по мне, надо быть проще, жизнерадостнее, и не стареть душой (и телом :smileflag: ). Как говорил Н. Фоменко: главное, ребята, перцем не стареть (с)
Сорри за офф, у меня были минимум два ярких жизненных примера, папа и дедушка. Деда такой конкретный чиста одесский юморист в плане: нам песня строй пережить помогает (с) М.М.Жванецкий
А папА более "утончённый" в том плане: даже, если ты в полной *опе, то это мелочь по сравнению со многим в этом мире, надо выкарабкиваться, улыбаясь  :smileflag:  Вот так и живу "с улыбкой" по жизни, хотя многие могут посчитать идиотом....
Но это оффтоп, хотя немножко наше, одесское  :smileflag: 
Хоть и "баян", но...

----------


## Zhemchug

Опять таки (ватер ) всем большущее спасибо за поздравления.
И персонально Леше Чебу за "поднятие вопроса" Ребята, я Вас всех очень люблю!!!! Короче говоря, лехаим!!!

----------


## Чебурген

> Короче говоря, лехаим!!!


 Забытый многими одесский тост....  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Опять таки (ватер ) всем большущее спасибо за поздравления.
> И персонально Леше Чебу за "поднятие вопроса" Ребята, я Вас всех очень люблю!!!! Короче говоря, лехаим!!!


 Лехаим - один из моих любимых тостов, таких же традиционных, как и за тех, кто в море!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Забытый многими одесский тост....


 


> Лехаим - один из моих любимых тостов, таких же традиционных, как и за тех, кто в море!


 Чего забытый? только вчера пили несколько раз))))). А "за тех, кто в море" (я теперь это уже знаю) пьют именно третий тост в семьях моряков. Вчера мы и его поднимали. У нас теперь и сват и зять "плавают", ой, звыняйте, "ХОДЯТ". Придут где-то через месяц "обои"))))

----------


## pal76187

> Опять таки всем большущее спасибо за поздравления.


  Тю! Шо то я пропустил... От меня примите пожелания - Пусть Удача ходит за Вами всегда и везде!

----------


## Чебурген

> Лехаим - один из моих любимых тостов, таких же традиционных, как и *за тех, кто в море*!


 Обычно- третий, но у моряков(морячек) свои суеверия, в основном- второй, если не первый  :smileflag: 


> У нас теперь и сват и зять "плавают", ой, звыняйте, "ХОДЯТ".


 Та отож!  :smileflag:  "Плаваеть" другое....  :smileflag: 
Моё косвенное отношение к морю- родной дед (мамин папа) был коком на судне. А бабушка поваром в столовой  :smileflag:  Кулинарные гены, аднака  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> *Обычно- третий, но у моряков(морячек) свои суеверия, в основном- второй, если не первый* Та отож!  "Плаваеть" другое.... 
> Моё косвенное отношение к морю- родной дед (мамин папа) был коком на судне. А бабушка поваром в столовой  Кулинарные гены, аднака


 Именно третий, игаль какой повод для стола))

----------


## pal76187

> у морячек свои суеверия,


  Опять не в тему, но вспомнилось.. На генном уровне мне вбили в мозг - "Когда режешь хлеб - нельзя переворачивать горбушкой вниз! А то папин пароход перевернется!" .. с чем связана такая примета не знаю. Но автоматически, не осознавая, не переворачиваю...  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Опять не в тему, но вспомнилось.. На генном уровне мне вбили в мозг - "Когда режешь хлеб - нельзя переворачивать горбушкой вниз! А то папин пароход перевернется!" .. с чем связана такая примета не знаю. Но автоматически, не осознавая, не переворачиваю...


 Опа, эту примету я знаю, но с другой трактовкой. Вашу трактовку вообще впервые слышу! Век живи, век учись  :smileflag: .

----------


## Zhemchug

А этот самый третий тост мне нравится в редакции "Мы пьем за тех, кто на борту. Кто за бортом - напьются сами")))

----------


## _Elena_

> Опа, эту примету я знаю, но с другой трактовкой. Вашу трактовку вообще впервые слышу! Век живи, век учись .


 а Вы какую трактовку знаете, интересно же  :smileflag:

----------


## pal76187

> А этот самый третий тост мне нравится в редакции "Мы пьем за тех, кто на борту. Кто за бортом - напьются сами")))


 Со службы... "Морские офицеры пьют все что льется, кроме керосина и воды, в крайнем случае керосин, но воду никогда!" или так "Вода для рыб, шампанское для женщин, водка для мужчин, шило для моряков!"

----------


## Чебурген

> Опять не в тему, но вспомнилось.. На генном уровне мне вбили в мозг - "Когда режешь хлеб - нельзя переворачивать горбушкой вниз! А то папин пароход перевернется!" .. с чем связана такая примета не знаю. Но автоматически, не осознавая, не переворачиваю...


 Прошу прощения хоть и офф тут, но тоже знаю за эту примету. Бабушка всегда говорила: хлеб горбушкой вниз- к покойнику в доме (так же, как подушку на стол ложить(сорри, класть)).Ну, может, у бабушки это ассоциативно связано было с её мужем- моим дедушкой моряком- коком...Это ещё 31-й год, маме тогда всего 6 лет было.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Прошу прощения хоть и офф тут, но тоже знаю за эту примету. *Бабушка всегда говорила: хлеб горбушкой вниз- к покойнику в доме* (так же, как подушку на стол ложить(сорри, класть)).Ну, может, у бабушки это ассоциативно связано было с её мужем- моим дедушкой моряком- коком...Это ещё 31-й год, маме тогда всего 6 лет было.


 Ну или к болезни...

----------


## OMF

> Обычно- третий, но у моряков(морячек) свои суеверия, в основном- второй, если не первый Та отож!  "Плаваеть" другое.... 
> Моё косвенное отношение к морю- родной дед (мамин папа) был коком на судне. А бабушка поваром в столовой  Кулинарные гены, аднака


 Как раз обобщенно таки "плавают", то бишь работают на судах. А вот "ходят" уже на конкретном судне.

----------


## lebedyev

> Как раз обобщенно таки "плавают", то бишь работают на судах. А вот "ходят" уже на конкретном судне.


 могу не согласится, аки сам моряк из семьи моряков и во дворе все моряки))) 
все моряки ХОДЯТ! плавает кое что другое.

----------


## Panty

Я вас помирю))) Плавают моряки это когда говорится о ком-то обобщенно "он плавает"(профессия), еще говорили плавает на рыбке, пассажирах, китобое, сухогрузе... а уходят в рейс, это имеется ввиду о конкретном моряке "он ушел/пришел в/из рейс/а". И то, и другое имеет место быть.

----------


## OMF

> Я вас помирю))) Плавают моряки это когда говорится о ком-то обобщенно "он плавает"(профессия), еще говорили плавает на рыбке, пассажирах, китобое, сухогрузе... а уходят в рейс, это имеется ввиду о конкретном моряке "он ушел/пришел в/из рейс/а". И то, и другое имеет место быть.


 Или "Ходит на Башкирии (Моздоке, и т.п.).

И слова "плавсостав" (в отличие от береговых служб ЧМП) тоже никто не отменял...

----------


## Panty

> Или "Ходит на Башкирии (Моздоке, и т.п.).


 Или "Мы сейчас идем на Лас-Пальмас" или "Проходим Суэцкий канал"...а сколько еще детских воспоминаний в переговорных будках))




> И слова "плавсостав" (в отличие от береговых служб ЧМП) тоже никто не отменял...


 И сразу понятно, шо имеется ввиду.

----------


## Чебурген

> Или "Мы сейчас идем на Лас-Пальмас" или "Проходим Суэцкий канал"...а сколько еще детских воспоминаний в переговорных будках))
> 
> 
> И сразу понятно, шо имеется ввиду.


 "Или я веду её в ЗАГС, или она меня ведёт к прокурору" (с). 
И тоже всем понятно, о чём речь(шо имеется ввиду)  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> "Или я веду её в ЗАГС, или она меня ведёт к прокурору" (с). 
> И тоже всем понятно, о чём речь(шо имеется ввиду)


 Вы мене зубы не заговаривайте)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Или "Мы сейчас идем на Лас-Пальмас" или "Проходим Суэцкий канал"...а сколько еще детских воспоминаний в переговорных будках))
> 
> 
> И сразу понятно, шо имеется ввиду.


 А у нынешних детей совсем другие будут воспоминания на те же темы ("писано" с натуры):
-- Все папе расскажу и он тебе ничего не привезет!
-- Да? Ничего у тебя не получится. Он сейчас в открытом море, связи у него нет. А когда не в открытом море, то в роуминге. А тебе по роумингу звонить дорого!!!
-- Тогда я ему все расскажу, когда он сам позвонит.
-- А... Ну такое возможно....

----------


## Чебурген

Сейчас моряки даже с рейда по вай-фаю "не звонЯт, а звОнят" (с), 
с полной ответственностью заявляю  :smileflag: 
А раньше только в рынду "позвонить" могли...  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Сейчас моряки даже с рейда по вай-фаю "не звонЯт, а звОнят" (с), 
> с полной ответственностью заявляю 
> А раньше только в рынду "позвонить" могли...


 Почему? Еще была отличная фирменная связь "Одесса - радио":
 "Раньше было вообще замечательно! 
Звонит телефонистка и говорит: "Одесса-радио беспокоит. С Вами будет говорить т/х ... Говорите!" 
Я : "Алло! Алло!" 
Телефонистка: "Говорите!"
- Я ж говорю, что, меня не слышно?
-...
-Алло!!!!
-Здравствуй, Натуся...хрррр-бррр- трррр.
-Здравствуй, солнышко! Как дела? Где находитесь? Куда направляетесь?
-...Хрррр-Б-ррр-Пиу-уууу
Телефонистка:
-Вы хорошо слышите?
-Я вообще ничего не слышу! Миленькая, сделайте что-нибудь!
-Я делаю, все, что могу, плохая связь!..
-Хррррр-И-у-иу...Пииии-у Клац Буммм!
Телефонистка:
-Вы слышали, что он сказал???
-НЕЕЕЕТ!
-Он сказал, что идут в Шопу (!!!!???? Хопа - порт в Турции)
-Девушка, а еще что-нибудь сказал???
-Ой, ну как всегда, любит, целует, сю-сю-мусю....А почему Вы не отвечаете на его вопросы?
-Какие? Я ничего не слышу!!!! 
-Он спрашивает, как Вы сдали сессию!
-Передайте, что хорошо! Спросите, когда домой!!!
-Не успела...Связь прервалась! Доброй ночи!
-Спасибо, девушка, большое! И Вам всего самого доброго!!! ))))))))))"

----------


## pal76187

> А раньше только в рынду "позвонить" могли... ..


  Из старых телеграмм с берега до судна с шифровкой...
"Дорогой мой золотой зпт обнимаю 100 раз зпт целую три раза тчк" ... расшифровка ... "Вези гипюр золотистый, стоит 100 рублей рулон, надо три рулона"... Вот так оно и было.

----------


## Чебурген

Чем-то напомнило "Еврейский пароход" Жванецкого  :smileflag:  Хотя я всё понял, о чём речь  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> А у нынешних детей совсем другие будут воспоминания на те же темы ("писано" с натуры):
> -- Все папе расскажу и он тебе ничего не привезет!
> -- Да? Ничего у тебя не получится. Он сейчас в открытом море, связи у него нет. А когда не в открытом море, то в роуминге. А тебе по роумингу звонить дорого!!!
> -- Тогда я ему все расскажу, когда он сам позвонит.
> -- А... Ну такое возможно....


 Сейчас они конечно больше в тех.вопросах шпрехают, но кишки мотают все с тем же изяществом и упорством, как и мы в свое время.))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Сейчас они конечно больше в тех.вопросах шпрехают, но кишки мотают все с тем же изяществом и упорством, как и мы в свое время.))...


 Или!!!)))

У меня когда-то дочка после каждой покупки одежды устраивала мини-скандальчик. Она так бурно переживала, пойдет ли ей вещь, которую только что сама выбрала: не будет ли полнить, укорачивать рост и т.д. А сейчас она же приходит и жалуется на свою малую: "Я ей так старалась, деньги собирала, выбирала, чтобы пошло, было удобно и пр... А она...." 
Отож!!!

----------


## Panty

> Или!!!)))
> 
> У меня когда-то дочка после каждой покупки одежды устраивала мини-скандальчик. Она так бурно переживала, пойдет ли ей вещь, которую только что сама выбрала: не будет ли полнить, укорачивать рост и т.д. А сейчас она же приходит и жалуется на свою малую: "Я ей так старалась, деньги собирала, выбирала, чтобы пошло, было удобно и пр... А она...." 
> Отож!!!


 С девочками то понятно, а вот с мальчиками(у меня их два муж и сын) намного веселее и непредсказуемее особенно по шмоткам)))
Обновляли недавно малому летний гардероб, вроде все нормально, все перемеряли, все подходит, всем доволен...и тут ему попадается на глаза термоядерной расцветки футболка в два раза ширше и больше него:
Мама, я хочу носить такую!!
Это будет висеть на тебе как на вешалке, ты посмотри на себя в зеркало!
Да, но у такого-то мальчика точно такая!
И размер такой же?(я уже махнула рукой на цвет)
Нет, но она будет на вырост!
Щас! 
Ну и все в таком же духе еще на пару-тройку вещей))))

----------


## zoran

> Сейчас они конечно больше в тех.вопросах шпрехают, но *кишки мотают все с тем же изяществом и упорством,* как и мы в свое время.))


 ну чем вам не одесское выражение ???

----------


## Schock

Из домашней азбуки для внуков: Буква И :                Мальчик Изя- кишкомот:
                                                                            Не докушал свой компот!
                                                                            Из инжира, из кизила 
                                                                            Бабушка его варила.
                                                                            Баба Ида землю роет:
                                                                            Где ж то счастье с геморроем?
                                                                            Баба Ида любит внука…
                                                                            Не дай бог, кто кинет руку…
                                                                          - Изя, внучек, шоб ты сдох, 
                                                                            Приходи доесть пирог!

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Из домашней азбуки для внуков: Буква И :                Мальчик Изя- кишкомот:
>                                                                             Не докушал свой компот!
>                                                                             Из инжира, из кизила 
>                                                                             Бабушка его варила.
>                                                                             Баба Ида землю роет:
>                                                                             Где ж то счастье с геморроем?
>                                                                             Баба Ида любит внука…
>                                                                             Не дай бог, кто кинет руку…
>                                                                           - Изя, внучек, шоб ты сдох, 
>                                                                             Приходи доесть пирог!


 Обалдетельно)))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Из домашней азбуки для внуков: Буква И : Мальчик Изя- кишкомот:....


 Никому не в обиду, но мне этот "перл" изначально показался , как у нас говорят "с душком". Попыталась отыскать "первоисточник". После первой фразы все стало ясно.

*«Одесский язык» - один из самых устойчивых мифов нашего города. Строго говоря, такая же нелепица, как бесконечное велича*ние Одессы «Южной Пальмирой».* 

Сугубо ИМХО, думаю, что комментарии излишни.

----------


## Schock

Я памятник воздвиг .... Пушкина тоже,  знаете ли с душком, - Гораций написал....

                                                                                 Тема-тот еще подарок, 
                                                                                 Тихий ужас, оглоед….
                                                                                 Он пошел себе на море,
                                                                                 Пропустив-таки обед…
                                                                                 Тема тут же похудеет, 
                                                                                  Станет тоньше, чем маца…
                                                                                  Доведет он до инфаркта 
                                                                                  Тетю Таню и отца…..
Ищите первоисточник... может обрящете...

----------


## Пушкин

> Никому не в обиду, но мне этот "перл" изначально показался , как у нас говорят "с душком". Попыталась отыскать "первоисточник". После первой фразы все стало ясно.
> 
> *«Одесский язык» - один из самых устойчивых мифов нашего города. Строго говоря, такая же нелепица, как бесконечное велича*ние Одессы «Южной Пальмирой».* 
> 
> Сугубо ИМХО, думаю, что комментарии излишни.


  Где то я это уже читал, причем совсем недавно...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Где то я это уже читал, причем совсем недавно...


 Неужель, Петрушка - автор?

----------


## Пушкин

> Неужель, Петрушка - автор?


  И кого имеете в виду?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> И кого имеете в виду?


 Ой, а Вы не знаете?)))))

----------


## феерический

Вся Одесса знает, к сожалению

----------


## Sasha Sport

> Вся Одесса знает, к сожалению


 и шо, таки он это ляпнул ?

----------


## феерический

Он и не на такое способен. А после может заявить, что его не так поняли или он этого вообще не говорил. Что взять с человека, у которого слова лишены веса и значимости?

----------


## Наташа_Т

Вот, вычитала, уж не в Одессе ли ликбезом занимался аспирант - историк:
ТЕЩА У МЕНЯ, СТАРЫЙ БОЛЬШЕВИК–ЛЕНИНЕЦ, К СТАРОСТИ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАЛАСЬ БИБЛЕЙСКИМИ СЮЖЕТАМИ:
— Так что же это получается? Они же там все были евреи?
— Да.
— И Христос был еврей?
— И он тоже.
— А православным тогда какое дело до этих еврейских разборок?
Я попытался пересказать ей новый завет в понятной терминологии.
— Вот представь, была Римская империя, вроде СССР.
— Понятно.
— А в ней была союзная республика Иудея.
— Ну вот, уже по–человечески. 
— Там был первый секретарь, по–ихнему первосвященник, Анна, как положено из местных. И зам у него был по оргпартработе – Каиафа. А второй секретарь, как положено, был из центра, назывался прокуратор.
— Это Понтий Пилат который? И что они не могли сразу по–человечески написать! Ну и?
— Ну и вот, был у них большой партийный праздник песах. Все готовятся, там отчетные собрания, торжественные доклады, все как обычно. А тут вдруг приезжает на осле какой–то диссидент. Деклассированные элементы ему осанну кричат. Нехорошо.
— Ага, поняла, это Христос значит. А в чем было его диссидентство?
— Ну, он выступал против формализма и начетничества.
— Ясно, волюнтарист!
— Ну типа того. Общественник Иуда доложил куда надо, Христа повязали, засунули в обезьянник, решили устроить показательный процесс.
— То есть гласность у них была!
— Контролируемая. Анна и Каиафа собрали пленум, стали решать как бороться с чуждыми проявлениями. Распять диссидента у них полномочий не
было, санкция нужна была из центра, вот они и пошли ко второму секретарю Понтию Пилату. Говорят, давай распни диссидента этого, а то мы
настучим, что ты провалил работу с местными кадрами.
— Да, эти баи в союзных республиках вечно так… Хорошо еще хоть спросили. Ну и дальше что?
— Понтий Пилат им говорит: не вешайте на меня своих диссидентов, идите к иудейскому предисполкома Ироду, он исполнительная власть, пусть и
решает. Пошли к Ироду, тот отнекивается, дескать не моя юрисдикция и вообще у меня вон Иродиада хуже Галины Брежневой себя ведет, а тут вы еще.
— Надо же, все как у людей!
— В том и смысл. Ну вот, пошли опять к Пилату, тот дал наконец санкцию, но с оговорками, как обычно: «Я умываю руки, под вашу ответственность, я докладную напишу, перегибы на местах и т. д.» А Христа распяли.
— Ну вот теперь понятно!
— Ну слава богу!
— Нет, стой, непонятно!
— Что непонятно?
— Как это может быть чтобы первый секретарь был еврей!

----------


## Panty

Не, Наташ, не в Одессе, по крайней мере нет колорита с причитаниями и подмазыванием ручек золотыми тельцами с кучей родственников впридачу)))))) А он потом рассказал почему первый секретарь был еврей?)))

----------


## Panty

> И кого имеете в виду?


 Того кто позади Вас образно говоря сидит)))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Не, Наташ, не в Одессе, по крайней мере нет колорита с причитаниями и подмазыванием ручек золотыми тельцами с кучей родственников впридачу)))))) А он потом рассказал почему первый секретарь был еврей?)))


 Да,))) смотри первое и второе предложение диалога))))))

----------


## Panty

> Да,))) смотри первое и второе предложение диалога))))))


 И? Второй секретарь им не был точно,а как туда попал Первый это большой вопрос)))

----------


## Чебурген

> ТЕЩА У МЕНЯ, СТАРЫЙ БОЛЬШЕВИК–ЛЕНИНЕЦ, К СТАРОСТИ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАЛАСЬ БИБЛЕЙСКИМИ СЮЖЕТАМИ:
> — Так что же это получается? Они же там все были евреи?
> — Да.
> *— И Христос был еврей?
> — И он тоже.*
> — А православным тогда какое дело до этих еврейских разборок?


 И Лев Давидович, кстати, тоже... Но он такое витворял в годы той Великой Ноябрьской по новому стилю революции, что в 80-е было стыдно вспомнить, и до сих пор тоже как-то всё неоднозначно...
Это я к чему вспомнил. В 80-е как- то не витала "тема революции". А зачем? Перераспределение "кормушки"? Это я, простите, не "в политику ударился", просто вспоминаю и задумываюсь, "кому та бочка красной икры на углу Дерибасовской мешала" (с)  :smileflag:  Тем, кто имел свой "бутер с икрой", а хотелось "ложками хлебать" (образно)?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> И? Второй секретарь им не был точно,а как туда попал Первый это большой вопрос)))


 Второй был итальянцем, а первый...хм...Ты думаешь, это подсадка?

----------


## Panty

> Второй был итальянцем, а первый...хм...Ты думаешь, это подсадка?


 Та шото меня терзают смутные сомнения, потому как простым селянам диссидент угодил, а первосекретарю с помощником не понравился, шото тут явно не так)

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Та шото меня терзают смутные сомнения, потому как простым селянам диссидент угодил, а первосекретарю с помощником не понравился, шото тут явно не так)


 Так именно в этом сермяжная правда!

----------


## Panty

> Так именно в этом сермяжная правда!


 Значит диссидент засланный казачок, а они двойные агенты...отак))

----------


## Чебурген

> Второй был итальянцем, а первый...хм...Ты думаешь, это подсадка?


 Это вы за Ришелье и Дерибаса?...  :smileflag: 
Кстати, кто знает за памятник на "Таировском": мальчик, тянущийся рукой к седьмому лучу солнца?

----------


## Panty

> Это вы за Ришелье и Дерибаса?...


 Это мы за трактат, Ришелье и Дерибаса тогда еще в проекте не было)




> Кстати, кто знает за памятник на "Таировском": мальчик, тянущийся рукой к седьмому лучу солнца?


 Была там какая-то история...давно мне рассказывали и я запамятовала...

----------


## Антрэ

Петрухан)

----------


## Пушкин

> Ой, а Вы не знаете?)))))


  Вы про Костусева что ли? Та не, это я читал в другом месте - уже нашел...)))

----------


## Пушкин

Кстати Песах - пишется с большой буквы (аспиранту стоит мат часть учить)))) 
Анекдот вспомнил: 
Молится старый еврей ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ: 
- ГОСПОДИ, что мне делать, у меня сын в Христианство подался? 
ГОЛОС с небес: 
- У МЕНЯ ТА ЖЕ ПРОБЛЕМА....

----------


## Чебурген

> Была там какая-то история...давно мне рассказывали и я запамятовала...


 Я чуть- чуть знаю за ту историю. Интересны другие варианты "в историческом контексте" ("одесские  штучки")).

----------


## Чебурген

> Кстати Песах - пишется с большой буквы (аспиранту стоит мат часть учить)))) 
> Анекдот вспомнил: 
> Молится старый еврей ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ: 
> - ГОСПОДИ, что мне делать, у меня сын в Христианство подался? 
> ГОЛОС с небес: 
> - У МЕНЯ ТА ЖЕ ПРОБЛЕМА....


 "Изя, если ты хочешь, шоб я тебе помог, ты хотя бы лотерейный билет купи" (с)Бог

----------


## Пушкин

> "Изя, если ты хочешь, шоб я тебе помог, ты хотя бы лотерейный билет купи" (с)Бог


  не это из другой оперы...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Это вы за Ришелье и Дерибаса?... 
> Кстати, кто знает за памятник на "Таировском": мальчик, тянущийся рукой к седьмому лучу солнца?


 А где на Таировском? Вчера были, ничего нового не наблюдали...

----------


## Пушкин

> Это вы за Ришелье и Дерибаса?...


  Один француз, второй еврей из испанских марранов...

----------


## Panty

> не это из другой оперы...


 Из этой оперы кружок рыболовов))

----------


## Panty

> А где на Таировском? Вчера были, ничего нового не наблюдали...


 Это старое отделение...когда мы еще жили в СССР...

----------


## Пушкин

> Из этой оперы кружок рыболовов))


 На выкупленных в опере стульях?))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Из этой оперы кружок рыболовов))


 То ли пьют все, то ли курят, но об чём речь теряют))) "Начали за Ивана, кончили за болвана..."  :smileflag:  Одни мы с тобой, Светуль, тверёзые во всех отношениях))) Мы им про Понтия Пилата, они нам как заладили про Ришелье, так хоть кол на голове теши))))))

----------


## Panty

> На выкупленных в опере стульях?))))


 Ну ежели архангел Гавриил притарабанил стулья наверх, то наверное да)))))))))))))




> То ли пьют все, то ли курят, но об чём речь теряют))) "Начали за Ивана, кончили за болвана..."  Одни мы с тобой, Светуль, тверёзые во всех отношениях))) Мы им про Понтия Пилата, они нам как заладили про Ришелье, так хоть кол на голове теши))))))


 Наташ, их Петрушка попутал)))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ну ежели архангел Гавриил притарабанил стулья наверх, то наверное да)))))))))))))
> 
> Наташ, их Петрушка попутал)))))


 Та прям как в классике: "А тому не надо его искать, у кого он за спиной сидит"))))))) Вот за Пушкиным и сидит))))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну ежели архангел Гавриил притарабанил стулья наверх, то наверное да)))))))))))))


 


> Та прям как в классике: "А тому не надо его искать, у кого он за спиной сидит"))))))) Вот за Пушкиным и сидит))))))


  Есть в Одессе "Дом трезвеников", которые были настолько "трезвые" что забыли одну букву Н. 
Я про то что анекдот не из той оперы, а вы тут  "Божественную комедию" устроили, давайте все вместе, не спеша, спокойно, тихонько, плавно опустимся на землю...))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Есть в Одессе "Дом трезвеников", которые были настолько "трезвые" что забыли одну букву Н. 
> Я про то что анекдот не из той оперы, а вы тут  "Божественную комедию" устроили, давайте все вместе, не спеша, спокойно, тихонько, плавно опустимся на землю...))))


 Не, ну вы посмотрите на них! Им уже наша 6 палата не нра))) Читайте с прошлой странички и Вам откроется)))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Не, ну вы посмотрите на них! Им уже наша 6 палата не нра))) Читайте с прошлой странички и Вам откроется)))))


  а шо тут читать? Когда вы говорите со ВСЕВЫШНИМ - это молитва, когда ОН с вами - это уже шизофрения... 
Кстати фрейдовский человек-волк жил в Одессе, на Маразлиевской...

----------


## Panty

> а шо тут читать? Когда вы говорите со ВСЕВЫШНИМ - это молитва, когда ОН с вами - это уже шизофрения... 
> Кстати фрейдовский человек-волк жил в Одессе, на Маразлиевской...


 Это все научная болтология, которая сейчас пошагово начинает сдавать ранее завоеванные позиции...так шо следите за новостями)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Это все научная болтология, которая сейчас пошагово начинает сдавать ранее завоеванные позиции...так шо следите за новостями)))


 Опиум в массы, деньги в ка....рман?))))

----------


## Panty

> Опиум в массы, деньги в ка....рман?))))


 Смотря шо Вы подразумеваете под опиумом, хотя при любом раскладе так и выходит)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Смотря шо Вы подразумеваете под опиумом, хотя при любом раскладе так и выходит)))


  а шо у нас опиум для народа?)))

----------


## Panty

> а шо у нас опиум для народа?)))


 А или Вы не знаете для кого у нас опиум?))))

----------


## Taorina

Столько всего уже, что даже добавить не чего. Но именно эти фразочки и выдают одеситов)

----------


## Пушкин

> А или Вы не знаете для кого у нас опиум?))))


 Вам шо, нет шо сказать?))))

----------


## Panty

> Вам шо, нет шо сказать?))))


 А это всё шо Вы смогли родить за 5 дней с момента вопроса?)))))))) Кстати, с Днем Победы!

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А это всё шо Вы смогли родить за 5 дней с момента вопроса?)))))))) Кстати, с Днем Победы!


 Пасиб! Сегодня на Аллее Славы малый вручает ветерану сирень с поздравлениями, дедок (дай Бог ему здоровья) говорит: "Спасибо, внучок! Ты меня вернул сюда!)))))"

----------


## Пушкин

> А это всё шо Вы смогли родить за 5 дней с момента вопроса?)))))))) Кстати, с Днем Победы!


  И вас с праздником Великой ПОБЕДЫ!!!!
Так у вас есть что сказать или нет?)))

----------


## Panty

> Так у вас есть что сказать или нет?)))


 Вам хочется превратить эту тему в политрелигиозные болталки? Так не дождетесь Смотрим и слушаем салют в честь праздника и не морочим друг другу голову! :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Вам хочется превратить эту тему в политрелигиозные болталки? Так не дождетесь Смотрим и слушаем салют в честь праздника и не морочим друг другу голову!


 так это жеш великолепно, что вы наконец то поняли чем тут занимаетесь...  А хочется таки поговорить за нашу рЭч...Удачи :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> так это жеш великолепно, что вы наконец то поняли чем тут занимаетесь... А хочется таки поговорить за нашу рЭч...Удачи


 Пушкин,ааааа, так Вы об нашей с Вами рЭчи исключительно тут калякаете?...ну-ну))))
*дорисовать вам нимб осталось, шоб для полноты образа было))*

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин,ааааа, так Вы об нашей с Вами рЭчи исключительно тут калякаете?...ну-ну))))
> *дорисовать вам нимб осталось, шоб для полноты образа было))*


 Вообще то мы тут за Одесский язык, но вам наверно параллельно, простите...

----------


## Panty

> Вообще то мы тут за Одесский язык, но вам наверно параллельно, простите...


 Вы меня конечно извините, но такое впечатление что мы разговариваем на двух разных языках, хотя и говорим об одном и том же, только Вы пытаетесь взять на себя роль единственного знатока одесского языка. Если Вы не понимаете шуток и оборотов речи, то ничего с этим не поделаешь, а брать за основу только слова, без предложений целиком, это уже получится какой-то сухой справочник. Если я ошибаюсь, то попробуйте меня разубедить.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы меня конечно извините, но такое впечатление что мы разговариваем на двух разных языках, хотя и говорим об одном и том же, только Вы пытаетесь взять на себя роль единственного знатока одесского языка. Если Вы не понимаете шуток и оборотов речи, то ничего с этим не поделаешь, а брать за основу только слова, без предложений целиком, это уже получится какой-то сухой справочник. Если я ошибаюсь, то попробуйте меня разубедить.


 Ой перестаньте сказать, я  не разубедить вас хочу, а разбудить. Кто вам сказал за знатока не знаю, у нас есть "единственный знаток" - это Смирнов, а мы тут все так... погулять вышли. Если вам нечего сказать за нашу рэч -  давайте закончим базарить, ещё раз простите, но по моему вы чего то не понимаете ( не догоняете)...

----------


## Panty

> Ой перестаньте сказать, я не разубедить вас хочу, а разбудить. Кто вам сказал за знатока не знаю, у нас есть "единственный знаток" - это Смирнов, а мы тут все так... погулять вышли. Если вам нечего сказать за нашу рэч - давайте закончим базарить, ещё раз простите, но по моему вы чего то не понимаете ( не догоняете)...


 Ладно, расходимся мирно как в море корабли, потому как таки говорим об одном и том же, но на разных языках. Адью, мосье Пушкин.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ладно, расходимся мирно как в море корабли, потому как таки говорим об одном и том же, но на разных языках. Адью, мосье Пушкин.


 Перестань сказать, Светуль, мосье Пушкин ругаются))))))

----------


## Panty

> Перестань сказать, Светуль, мосье Пушкин ругаются))))))


 Наташ, вот пусть мосье ругаются в другом месте...или....его надо накормить нормальной одесской едой, тогда желание ругать отпадет сразу и до следующей трапезы)))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Наташ, вот пусть мосье ругаются в другом месте...или....его надо накормить нормальной одесской едой, тогда желание ругать отпадет сразу и до следующей трапезы)))


 Ой, ты таки права)) Накупили молоденькой картошечки, меленькой, кругленькой, как орешки, но не те, за какие ты подумала, да с укропчиком до с молодым чесночком и слив. маслицем...Да фсякой молодой овощи, да турецкой кулубники...Слушай-ка, ну очень вкусно! Эз шмект мир гут))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Наташ, вот пусть мосье ругаются в другом месте...или....его надо накормить нормальной одесской едой, тогда желание ругать отпадет сразу и до следующей трапезы)))


 Фу как некрасиво, вы даже грань между шуткой и хамством не чувствуете, а это уже не по Одесски, как то противно стало - отпишусь пока от темы...(((

----------


## Panty

> Ой, ты таки права)) Накупили молоденькой картошечки, меленькой, кругленькой, как орешки, но не те, за какие ты подумала, да с укропчиком до с молодым чесночком и слив. маслицем...Да фсякой молодой овощи, да турецкой кулубники...Слушай-ка, ну очень вкусно! Эз шмект мир гут))))


 Наташа, если б я не была такая сытая, то слюной захлебнулась)))сюда только тюлечки еще малосольной не хватает и салатика с помидорчиков, огурчиков и зеленушки)))




> Фу как некрасиво, вы даже грань между шуткой и хамством не чувствуете, а это уже не по Одесски, как то противно стало - отпишусь пока от темы...(((


 Мосье Пушкин, я не знаю шо Вы там себе нафантазировали, но ведете себя как дитя малое, ей Богу, только цапаться постоянно пытаетесь, а с виду приличный мужчина.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Наташа, если б я не была такая сытая, то слюной захлебнулась)))сюда только тюлечки еще малосольной не хватает и салатика с помидорчиков, огурчиков и зеленушки))).


 Светуль, шо за жизнь без салата? А вместо тюлечки была копчушка - скумбриюшка у масле)) Кстати, "сделать стол" в смысле накрыть его так, чтоб он аж ломился - это наше, одесское? Просто у знакомых из других городов не слышала: "Я сделала стол...", "Я много/вкусно приготовила" - да, а вот именно "Сделала"?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Светуль, шо за жизнь без салата? А вместо тюлечки была копчушка - скумбриюшка у масле)) Кстати, "сделать стол" в смысле накрыть его так, чтоб он аж ломился - это наше, одесское? Просто у знакомых из других городов не слышала: "Я сделала стол...", "Я много/вкусно приготовила" - да, а вот именно "Сделала"?


 У нас еще говорят "ставить столы". Как-то давно, кажется в этой же теме приводила историю (мансу)))). Мы на прежней работе все праздники отмечали вместе. А на дни рождения "виновник" по желанию привозил что-то домашнее, а потом он/она же ехал с нашей буфетчицей на Привоз и докупал по сезону нечто салатное или нарезаемое, чтобы самому не тащить это из дома. Это - предыстория. Так вот на мой ДР поехала с этой целью соответственно я. Буфетчица была на тот момент старше меня и функцию выбора зелени взяла на себя. Далее - живой диалог "с Привоза":
-- Ой, дайте мне огурчиков поменьше и покрасивше - мне к столу.
-- О, мадам, в наше время ставить столы!!!.... Выбирайте...

----------


## Panty

> Светуль, шо за жизнь без салата? А вместо тюлечки была копчушка - скумбриюшка у масле)) Кстати, "сделать стол" в смысле накрыть его так, чтоб он аж ломился - это наше, одесское? Просто у знакомых из других городов не слышала: "Я сделала стол...", "Я много/вкусно приготовила" - да, а вот именно "Сделала"?


 Наташ, я воспринимаю только один вид скумбрии это горячего копчения, разбаловали в детстве)))) Сделать стол тоже вроде только у нас слышала, причем это имеется ввиду банкет с соответствующими затратами продуктов и финансов, антуража и прочего, а накрыть на стол это....стандарное мЭню без поросят, рябчиков, лебедей, павлинов и трехэтажных тортов)))ну ты поняла о чем я

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Наташ, я воспринимаю только один вид скумбрии это горячего копчения, разбаловали в детстве)))) Сделать стол тоже вроде только у нас слышала, причем это имеется ввиду банкет с соответствующими затратами продуктов и финансов, антуража и прочего, а накрыть на стол это....стандарное мЭню без поросят, рябчиков, лебедей, павлинов и трехэтажных тортов)))ну ты поняла о чем я


 Ну да, всего каких-то 20-30 блюдей и компотс)))))

----------


## Чебурген

По поводу "сделать стол" тут вроде намедни упоминалось в контексте, что это две разницы: просто съесть и "мне надо на стол поставить"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну да, всего каких-то 20-30 блюдей и компотс)))))


 Неужели сейчас кто-то так готовит?)))) Почему-то такое впечатление, что люди разлюбили принимать гостей в таком формате. А вот моя сестра вспоминает, как в 70-е на ее свадьбу готовилась фаршированная рыба в каком-то нездоровом количестве. Для чего чуть ли не костер разжигался во дворе на ул. Советской Армии (Преображенской)....

----------


## Чебурген

> Неужели сейчас кто-то так готовит?)))) Почему-то такое впечатление, что люди разлюбили принимать гостей в таком формате. А вот моя сестра вспоминает, как в 70-е на ее свадьбу готовилась фаршированная рыба в каком-то нездоровом количестве. Для чего чуть ли не костер разжигался во дворе на ул. Советской Армии (Преображенской)....


 Вспомнилась цитата из мульта "Летучий корабль":
-Построишь?
-Куплю!

 Вот и сейчас часто такой подход  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вспомнилась цитата из мульта "Летучий корабль":
> -Построишь?
> -Куплю!
> 
>  Вот и сейчас часто такой подход


 Так в мульте такой подход (вернее его "носитель"), кажется, успеха не имел?)))







Зато покупаешь в "Таврии" ваниль или разрыхлитель и так приятно слышать: "О Вы печь будете? Сами? Для меня те, кто пекут наполеон - это ж верх кулинарии!!!"

----------


## Panty

> Ну да, всего каких-то 20-30 блюдей и компотс)))))


 И компотс это на море или на Рождество узвар, ну или когда летние банкеты, к нему еще квас добавляется)))




> Неужели сейчас кто-то так готовит?)))) Почему-то такое впечатление, что люди разлюбили принимать гостей в таком формате. А вот моя сестра вспоминает, как в 70-е на ее свадьбу готовилась фаршированная рыба в каком-то нездоровом количестве. Для чего чуть ли не костер разжигался во дворе на ул. Советской Армии (Преображенской)....


 Готовят, редко, но готовят, с холодным, горячим, сладким и картой ликеро-водочных изделий и нарезок))) В такие дни мне иногда кажется что дома должно быть два холодильника и каждый размером с трехдверный шкаф)))




> По поводу "сделать стол" тут вроде намедни упоминалось в контексте, что это две разницы: просто съесть и "мне надо на стол поставить"


 Праааааааавильно, на стол поставить надо шото поприличнее

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...Готовят, редко, но готовят, с холодным, горячим, сладким и картой ликеро-водочных изделий и нарезок))) В такие дни мне иногда кажется что дома должно быть два холодильника и каждый размером с трехдверный шкаф)))...


 Ну с картой вин и нарезок как-то попроще - таки да купить можно)))) А в холодное время года в качестве запасного холодильника очень выручает балкон. И шо, неужели таки с лебедями и рябчиками?)))))

----------


## Panty

> Ну с картой вин и нарезок как-то попроще - таки да купить можно)))) А в холодное время года в качестве запасного холодильника очень выручает балкон. И шо, неужели таки с лебедями и рябчиками?)))))


 В холодное время все может и льдом покрыться)))) Рябчики почти как куропатки, а куропатки почти как перепела, ну а лебеди выпечные)))) У нас же если посчитать, то одних салатов наверное штук 10 у каждого есть, и с гарячим почти также, это я молчу про фаршированные яйца, печеночный торт, фаршированную рыбу, холодец и т.п. закуси))) Так что 20-30 блюд набежит

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ну с картой вин и нарезок как-то попроще - таки да купить можно)))) А в холодное время года в качестве запасного холодильника очень выручает балкон. И шо, неужели таки с лебедями и рябчиками?)))))


 Ну как минимум с поросятами, осетрами  и таки с фаршированной рИбой)

----------


## Zhemchug

> *В холодное время все может и льдом покрыться))))* Рябчики почти как куропатки, а куропатки почти как перепела, ну а лебеди выпечные)))) У нас же если посчитать, то одних салатов наверное штук 10 у каждого есть, и с гарячим почти также, это я молчу про фаршированные яйца, печеночный торт, фаршированную рыбу, холодец и т.п. закуси))) Так что 20-30 блюд набежит


 А медный таз зачем?))))) У меня балкон застеклен и обшит вагонкой. Так что для шейки под прессом, застывания холодца, пропитки наполеона, медовика или печеночного торта - самое оно.)))
Мама много лет назад вспоминала цыганскую свадьбу в соседнем дворе на Молдаванке до войны. Приблизительно в подобном формате:

----------


## Чебурген

> Так что 20-30 блюд набежит


 Да, умели одесские хозяйки "немного приготовить на стол, шоб покушать что было"  :smileflag:  "И эти Шниперсоны не говорили, шо ушли от нас голодные, мы им даже тортик с собой завернули" (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

О, наши таки вернулись, мадам Жемчук и товарисЧ Чебурген (классно звучит) рад вас приветсвовать, короче, здрасьте вам!!! Ну а для настроения:




  Шоб Ви мене были здоровы..., ейБогу!!!!

----------


## Panty

> А медный таз зачем?))))) У меня балкон застеклен и обшит вагонкой. Так что для шейки под прессом, застывания холодца, пропитки наполеона, медовика или печеночного торта - самое оно.)))
> Мама много лет назад вспоминала цыганскую свадьбу в соседнем дворе на Молдаванке до войны. Приблизительно в подобном формате:


 Это я к тому что в мороз тазики салатов на холод не выставишь, у вас балкон застеклен, а у меня балкона нет, только машинка о дворе стоит, вот багажником приходится пользоваться, так сказать для пользы дела)))
У нас сейчас по моему все банкеты подобным образом и заканчиваются, а приличные люди расходятся по домам мирно с...смотрим ниже)))




> Да, умели одесские хозяйки "немного приготовить на стол, шоб покушать что было"  "И эти Шниперсоны не говорили, шо ушли от нас голодные, мы им даже тортик с собой завернули" (с)


 С собой завернуть это святое, и такую традицию переняли от нас даже москвичи, из тех которые умеют и любят вкусно покушать))))

----------


## Пушкин

За шелахмунес (шелахмунес) уже рЭчь была, но наверно стоит повторить...

----------


## Zhemchug

Да, такое никогда не грех повторить. Только теперь уже в основном я его выдаю, а не получаю)))) Но тоже приятно....

----------


## Чебурген

Ну вот, опять... Простите, я в одесском еврейском разговорном не силён на всё 100 процентов, о чём вы сейчас друг с другом ругались?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну почему же ругались?))) Шелохмунес - это "сухой паек", выдаваемый хлебосольной хозяйкой гостям с собой после сытного застолья. Так сказать "на память"))) А будет ли это только кусочек торта или кулек пирожков, куриная ножка или что другое - не так важно)))

----------


## Чебурген

Я помню немного другое название еды с собой "на дорогу"- "тормозок"  :smileflag:  Хотя это скорее походно- военное, и даже не сама еда, а пакованчик (мешочек, чистая тряпица, салфетка с едой) :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Считай, что это - перевод)))))
Навеяло:
-- Здравствуйте, меня зовут Вано. По-русски - Иван.
-- А меня зовут Акоп. По русски - Траншей))))

----------


## Чебурген

> - А меня зовут Акоп. По русски - Траншей))))


 Было ещё что- то из более старого и классического по поводу имени Авас  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Было ещё что- то из более старого и классического по поводу имени Авас


 Это имеется ввиду из диалога Райкина с Карцевым или еще раньше?))

----------


## Zhemchug

Этот диалог Жванецкого исполняли Карцев с Ильченко. 
Нечто подобное, но в виде монолога, регулярно исполнял наш проректор по АХЧ. Нелегко было представляться по телефону человеку с фамилией Кокая. Иногда до сути дела так и не доходили. Бывало, что собеседник над ним почти откровенно стебался. Что с его грузинским темпераментом вынести было просто нереально. Моя подружка летом работала у него секретарем. Главная проблема у нее была -  не заржать на этих "концертах". Убил бы девушку)))))

----------


## Panty

> Этот диалог Жванецкого исполняли Карцев с Ильченко. 
> Нечто подобное, но в виде монолога, регулярно исполнял наш проректор по АХЧ. Нелегко было представляться по телефону человеку с фамилией Кокая. Иногда до сути дела так и не доходили. Бывало, что собеседник над ним почти откровенно стебался. Что с его грузинским темпераментом вынести было просто нереально. Моя подружка летом работала у него секретарем. Главная проблема у нее была -  не заржать на этих "концертах". Убил бы девушку)))))


 .... и Аркадий Исаакович с Романом Карцевым тоже имели место быть

----------


## Zhemchug

Ильченко умер довольно рано. И многие их дуэты больше не исполнялись. Но этого варианта как-то не видела, каюсь))))

----------


## Panty

> Ильченко умер довольно рано. И многие их дуэты больше не исполнялись. Но этого варианта как-то не видела, каюсь))))


 У них, Ильченко и Карцев, было два диалога, которые мы с мужем цитируем практически наизусть, это "Склад" и "Денек"...первый вообще самый любимый, второй цитируют тут и на кухне все регулярно))))

----------


## Zhemchug

"Склад" помню, знаю и люблю. А "Денек" как-то не ассоциируется ни с чем. Напомните?)))))))

----------


## arial0072

_...Нашинковал капустки, нашиковал морковки, ...помидоры резал частей на шесть...Жир в колбасе был!...Отойди пчела...А денёк вставал, а денёк светлел...И захотелось к воде, к большой воде!_*(С.)*
Вообще то это не совсем диалог. Жванецкий написал чисто свои ощущения, без которых, (как говорилось в одной передаче), нас невозможно представить, ещё труднее понять.
пы.сы.Мне посчастливилось посидеть за тем самым столом, на той самой веранде и попить чайку из той самой чашки, хоть и было это давно.

----------


## Zhemchug

Теперь понятно, спасибо. Кажется, даже слышала его когда-то. Но в исполнении автора это - безусловно шедевр!!! Двоим там делать нечего, сугубо ИМХО!!! Причем, если многие вещи Жванецкого и не только его, устарели по естественным причинам, то конкретно два вышеупомянутых номера и сейчас, как Ленин: "живее всех живых". Только сейчас такие "склады" в каждом магазине не всеобщее обозрение. А возможностей у людей не намного больше, если не меньше.... Так что все понятно и сегодняшним зрителям.

----------


## Panty

> Теперь понятно, спасибо. Кажется, даже слышала его когда-то. Но в исполнении автора это - безусловно шедевр!!! Двоим там делать нечего, сугубо ИМХО!!! Причем, если многие вещи Жванецкого и не только его, устарели по естественным причинам, то конкретно два вышеупомянутых номера и сейчас, как Ленин: "живее всех живых". Только сейчас такие "склады" в каждом магазине не всеобщее обозрение. А возможностей у людей не намного больше, если не меньше.... Так что все понятно и сегодняшним зрителям.


 Вы не видели в исполнении дуэта? Это стоит посмотреть, эти лица, это спокойствие Ильченко, и буря Карцева и потомммммм оба довольные...такие лица)))Для меня они шедевр, а у Жванецкого есть другой...про пляж)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Вчера в очередной раз смотрели "Сочинение ко Дню Победы". Там в отношении спокойствия такой себе вполне одесский, как ни странно, монолог. За точность не ручаюсь, но в смысле: Был я у доктора. Он мне советует быть спокойнее, не волноваться, беречь здоровье. А у самого уши такие.... Мхом поросли)))))  А жить как, если ни во что не вмешиваться, ни за что душой не болеть, беречь себя и пр... И главное - зачем такая жизнь?)))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Вчера в очередной раз смотрели "Сочинение ко Дню Победы".


 И Лев Маркович Маргулис- такой себе "одесский лётчик" из Израиля со своими тонкими шутками  :smileflag: 
Кстати, и режиссёр "тот самый", - С. Урсуляк.

----------


## Panty

> Вчера в очередной раз смотрели "Сочинение ко Дню Победы". Там в отношении спокойствия такой себе вполне одесский, как ни странно, монолог. За точность не ручаюсь, но в смысле: Был я у доктора. Он мне советует быть спокойнее, не волноваться, беречь здоровье. А у самого уши такие.... Мхом поросли)))))  А жить как, если ни во что не вмешиваться, ни за что душой не болеть, беречь себя и пр... И главное - зачем такая жизнь?)))))


 И тут у меня из нарисовался вопрос, вот мы обычно говорим "Спокойный как...танк, дверь и т.д."...это наше или все так говорят?)

----------


## Чебурген

Я слышал только про холодильник и удава  :smileflag:  Но старые дребезжащие холодильники спокойными не назовёшь  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Моя тетка, коренная одесситка, говорила только: "Я ж темная, как 12 часов ночи!!!" 
Хотя темной совсем не была. А наоборот, - очень веселой, моложавой, настоящей одесситкой. Вокруг нее всегда молодежь вилась. Даже мужчины у нее были всю жизнь на 5-15 лет моложе ее....
А про спокойствие говорят многие, но сугубо ли наше - бог его знает. Да и распространяются эти словечки по миру довольно давно и быстро.

----------


## arial0072

> Вы не видели в исполнении дуэта? Это стоит посмотреть, эти лица, это спокойствие Ильченко, и буря Карцева и потомммммм оба довольные...такие лица)))Для меня они шедевр, а у Жванецкого есть другой...про пляж)))


 Одесситы знают, что это одно и то же произведение Жванецкого, (про пляж идёт дальше). Вы не Одесситка?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Моя тетка, коренная одесситка, говорила только: *"Я ж темная, как 12 часов ночи!!!"* 
> Хотя темной совсем не была. А наоборот, - очень веселой, моложавой, настоящей одесситкой. Вокруг нее всегда молодежь вилась. Даже мужчины у нее были всю жизнь на 5-15 лет моложе ее....
> А про спокойствие говорят многие, но сугубо ли наше - бог его знает. Да и распространяются эти словечки по миру довольно давно и быстро.


 Я знаю "тёмная, как три подвала..." Почему 3? Бог его знает))))))

----------


## Panty

> Одесситы знают, что это одно и то же произведение Жванецкого, (про пляж идёт дальше). Вы не Одесситка?


 Я не про произведение, а про то кто его читает и как. Мы как раз с Жемчуг об этом и говорили, когда обсуждали "Авас" и теперь еще "Денек" добавился.
И не надо цепляться к словам.

----------


## Panty

> Я слышал только про холодильник и удава  Но старые дребезжащие холодильники спокойными не назовёшь


 Про удава тоже знаю, а вто про холодильник...может имеется ввиду его монументальность, а не то как он заводился посреди ночи, танки кстати тоже не тихие, насколько я помню))




> А про спокойствие говорят многие, но сугубо ли наше - бог его знает. Да и распространяются эти словечки по миру довольно давно и быстро.


 Да, наверное так и есть. Просто в последние годы появилось молодежное фиолетово, параллельно...а то наше спокойное стало уходить.

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...Да, наверное так и есть. Просто в последние годы появилось молодежное фиолетово, параллельно...а то наше спокойное стало уходить.


 Не, спокойно и фиолетово (безразлично, не важно) - то две большие разницы))))))
А три подвала таки глубже, чем один)))) Может имелись в виду подвалы, как у складов на Чижикова под 7 метров вниз. Мне во всяком случае про такие рассказывал человек, имевший отношение к "ковровому" сносу в районе Привоза....

----------


## Panty

> Не, спокойно и фиолетово (безразлично, не важно) - то две большие разницы))))))


 Это я знаю, просто современная молодежь зачастую сейчас очень путает эти два понятия, у них все фиолетово))




> А три подвала таки глубже, чем один)))) Может имелись в виду подвалы, как у складов на Чижикова под 7 метров вниз. Мне во всяком случае про такие рассказывал человек, имевший отношение к "ковровому" сносу в районе Привоза....


 Вначале шел сарай, потом подвал для вещей, потом подвал для овощей, потом подвал для закруток, потом еще для чего-то, а там и рукой подать  до катакомб...

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...Вначале шел сарай, потом подвал для вещей, потом подвал для овощей, потом подвал для закруток, потом еще для чего-то, *а там и рукой подать  до катакомб.*..


 Сердце в пятках, матка - в катакомбах. Это - точно наше. А что? Анатомически таки правильно)))) 
У бабушки не было ни подвала, ни лёдника. Только шкаф на две квартиры на площадке. Но соседка никогда не крутила ничего. Так что шкаф весь был наш.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Сердце в пятках, матка - в катакомбах. Это - точно наше. А что? Анатомически таки правильно)))) 
> У бабушки не было ни подвала, ни лёдника. *Только шкаф на две квартиры на площадке. Но соседка никогда не крутила ничего. Так что шкаф весь был наш*.


 Куркулька)))))))))))

----------


## Panty

> Сердце в пятках, матка - в катакомбах. Это - точно наше. А что? Анатомически таки правильно)))) 
> У бабушки не было ни подвала, ни лёдника. Только шкаф на две квартиры на площадке. Но соседка никогда не крутила ничего. Так что шкаф весь был наш.


 Сердце в пятках у меня таки было, Вы же знаете наши дворы на Молдаванке, еще и историй всяких наслушаешься и пока до того подвала доберешься, уже задумаешься а на кой оно мне нужно?)))))) А у нас вообще была красота коммунальная наша многодетная семья и одна соседка, коридорчик с кухней почти полностью наши со встроенными шкафчиками, полочками и антресолью)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Куркулька)))))))))))


 Мама была ровесницей той соседки. Они очень дружили всю жизнь. И, когда переехали обе на Черемушки - тоже. Она была прекрасным врачом. Как говорили, "с именем"))). И очень больным человеком, к сожалению... Так что из того шкафа ей перепадало, как члену нашей семьи))))




> Сердце в пятках у меня таки было, Вы же знаете наши дворы на Молдаванке, еще и историй всяких наслушаешься и пока до того подвала доберешься, уже задумаешься а на кой оно мне нужно?)))))) А у нас вообще была красота коммунальная наша многодетная семья и одна соседка, коридорчик с кухней почти полностью наши со встроенными шкафчиками, полочками и антресолью)))


 Мама всегда вспоминала историю из 50-х. Возвращалась она одна с репетиции хора во Дворце железнодорожников. Увязался за ней мужик. Как обычно в такой ситуации, она ускорила шаг, он за ней... "Проводил" так почти до парадной. Она резко обернулась и гаркнула:
-- Что Вы от меня хотите?
-- Я хочу с Вами -ик- позззнакомиться. (Мужик был практически в дрова пьян,. Неизвестно, как шел)
-- А я "-ик-" - не хочу!!!  -- передразнила она его и захлопнула дверь парадной)))))

----------


## Panty

> ....и захлопнула дверь парадной)))))


 ...так шо стекла в окнах зазвенели))))

----------


## Пушкин

Ах, Старая Одесса! В этом городе не уживаются, такие явления, как 
скука-одиночество-тоска. Эти перечисленные вирусы исчезают, как только вы закрыли за собой скрипучие – визжащие двери родной квартиры. Не успели вы захлопнуть створы жилища, как сосед 
взрывается матерным вниманием к Вам :  
-«Ви меня донервируете, шо  кода – нибудь, я таки смажу ваши 
двери вашими соплями. Это просто не возможно, такое слушать.» 
И вы понимаете, шо вы не одиноки, что о вас думают - и проходит
чувство одиночества.
Вы таки попадаете в сказку!  Разноголосье шумной
улицы заставляет вас прислушаться…Нет ничего такого, лишнего, в одесском говоре, шоб вас утомил. Эти словесные шедевры не передаваемы...
их надо слушать. Даже короткие реплики восхищают  вас до умилённой 
улыбки - это жеж надо так.
Вы в потоке остроумия, не навязчивого, но поучительного.
Одесса в часы пик, как пчелиный улей, где каждый
труженик вносит в городские соты, свой искромётный медок. И только
когда на город опуститься полночный час…, город затихает, засыпает, под шелест листвы и нежного прилива.  Тихо шаа…

----------


## Наташа_Т

Ой, а помните "обождите!" (не подождите, а именно "обождите") Сегодня услышала снова и вспомнила 300 лет тому назад...

----------


## Чебурген

Я чаще всего с двумя ж это слышу, типа "абажжите"  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...так шо стекла в окнах зазвенели))))


 Та какие стекла в парадной на Молдаванке? Вот честно сейчас задумалась, а были ли там стекла? Ступеньки кованые, по которым я училась читать и считать с прорезной надписью "Я. Сегал" - точно были. И нумерация квартир почему-то сверху вниз. Так что на 2 этаже были квартиры 7 и 8, на 1-м  - 9 и 10, а в полуподвале - соответственно 11 и 12. Нигде больше такого не видела))))) 
И темень такая, что мама как-то наступила у входа в парадную на кошку с котятами. Пришлось уколы делать от столбняка... И кормила ту кошку бабушка на убой - шоб не всбесилась)))). Сказали "следить за ней"....

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Та какие стекла в парадной на Молдаванке? Вот честно сейчас задумалась, а были ли там стекла? Ступеньки кованые, по которым я училась читать и считать с прорезной надписью "Я. Сегал" - точно были. И нумерация квартир почему-то сверху вниз. Так что на 2 этаже были квартиры 7 и 8, на 1-м  - 9 и 10, а в полуподвале - соответственно 11 и 12. Нигде больше такого не видела))))) 
> И темень такая, что мама как-то наступила у входа в парадную на кошку с котятами. Пришлось уколы делать от столбняка... И кормила ту кошку бабушка на убой - шоб не всбесилась)))). Сказали "следить за ней"....


 )))))))Хорошо той кошке)))называется, *имела счастье* поцарапать того, кого надо)))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Таки да было хорошо. Правда, очень давно это было... Но она там была хозяйкой двора. От нее все имели, что послушать. А когда были котята, то вообще...
Вот где бы ни была, а такое впечатление, что кошек больше всего именно в Одессе. В Питере только дважды кошек видела за неделю. Или мы не там бывали? Но хорошо помню кота из Исаакиевского собора, который отзывался только на кис-кис по русски. Немцев в наглую игнорировал. Они были крайне удивлены))))

----------


## Panty

> Та какие стекла в парадной на Молдаванке? Вот честно сейчас задумалась, а были ли там стекла? Ступеньки кованые, по которым я училась читать и считать с прорезной надписью "Я. Сегал" - точно были. И нумерация квартир почему-то сверху вниз. Так что на 2 этаже были квартиры 7 и 8, на 1-м  - 9 и 10, а в полуподвале - соответственно 11 и 12. Нигде больше такого не видела))))) 
> И темень такая, что мама как-то наступила у входа в парадную на кошку с котятами. Пришлось уколы делать от столбняка... И кормила ту кошку бабушка на убой - шоб не всбесилась)))). Сказали "следить за ней"....


 В нашей парадной были, правда начинались стекла где-то со 2-го этажа, на 3-м где жили мы вообще огромное по моим меркам окно было, а вот на первом ни окна, ни форточки и постоянная темень с вечным запахом котов)))Поэтому я быстро взлетала на 2-й этаж и уже с него начинала медленно, гремя сандалями по железной лестнице, считать ступеньки или петь песни, заглянув между делом в окошко...шо там во дворе делается))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> В нашей парадной были, правда начинались стекла где-то со 2-го этажа, на 3-м где жили мы вообще огромное по моим меркам окно было, а вот на первом ни окна, ни форточки и постоянная темень с вечным запахом котов)))Поэтому я быстро взлетала на 2-й этаж и уже с него начинала медленно, гремя сандалями по железной лестнице, считать ступеньки или петь песни, заглянув между делом в окошко...*шо там во дворе делается*))


 там делался *тихий ужас*))))

----------


## Panty

> там делался *тихий ужас*))))


 Тихий ужас это была я с разбитыми коленками и кармашками, в которых были камушки, мелки, гвоздики, потому шо игралась в войнушки и класики одновременно))))

----------


## Макс

> *Тихий ужас* это была я


 т.е.  по сути - "цорес майне грейсе"?  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> т.е. по сути - "цорес майне грейсе"?


 Макс, я не сильна в еврейском языке, если можно, то переведите будь ласка.  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> т.е.  по сути - "цорес майне грейсе"?


 Простите, а причем тут а гройсе цурес?))))) Дай бог, чтобы ни у кого из нас не было бОльшего цуреса, чем разбитые коленки)))) Шо ж Вы девушку так пугаете на ночь глядя?)))))

----------


## Panty

> Простите, а причем тут а гройсе цурес?))))) Дай бог, чтобы ни у кого из нас не было бОльшего цуреса, чем разбитые коленки)))) Шо ж Вы девушку так пугаете на ночь глядя?)))))


 Такс, шото вы мене совсем заинтриговали, Жемчуг, переведите хоть Вы на русский язык, шо имел сказать Макс))) Не бойтесь я в обморок не упаду)))

----------


## Zhemchug

Та шо Вы, какой обморок?))))) Он имел в виду, шо Ваши подбитые коленки были для Вас очень большим горем? Я ж думаю, шо это не так? Все же обошлось впоследствии с коленками?

----------


## Чебурген

С моим знанием "нелитературного беникриковского" "на пальцах" делался геволт, приводящий к некоторому азохенвею  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Та шо Вы, какой обморок?))))) Он имел в виду, шо Ваши подбитые коленки были для Вас очень большим горем? Я ж думаю, шо это не так? Все же обошлось впоследствии с коленками?


 Спасибо, все обошлось, иначе и быть не могло, хотя коленкам доставалось крепко))))

----------


## Panty

> С моим знанием "нелитературного беникриковского" "на пальцах" делался геволт, приводящий к некоторому азохенвею


 Геволт, а точнее прединфарктное состояние было скорей у моей мамы, когда она видела меня после моих подвигов...первый был когда я шваркнулась об асфальт и разбила губу :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Геволт, а точнее прединфарктное состояние было скорей у моей мамы, когда она видела меня после моих подвигов...первый был когда я шваркнулась об асфальт и разбила губу


 Можно подумать!!!)))) Одним из моих первых "подвигов" лет в 4-5 было примерзнуть губами к витой балконной решетке. Тут "фраера" сгубила даже не жадность, а скука. "Выставили ребенка" подышать свежим воздухом)))), пока взрослым некогда. Хорошо помню:
1. Боли не было.
2. Крови "море"
3. Ну и безусловно, а гройсер геволт всех "пока все дома"))))

----------


## Panty

> Можно подумать!!!)))) Одним из моих первых "подвигов" лет в 4-5 было примерзнуть губами к витой балконной решетке. Тут "фраера" сгубила даже не жадность, а скука. "Выставили ребенка" подышать свежим воздухом)))), пока взрослым некогда. Хорошо помню:
> 1. Боли не было.
> 2. Крови "море"
> 3. Ну и безусловно, а гройсер геволт всех "пока все дома"))))


 В 4-5 лет...у меня подвиги начинались пораньше с лет 2х))) у мамы прединфарктное состояние было, потому шо она думала шо дитё себе зубы повыбивало, но это было ничего, по сравнению с тем шо ребенок вылез на подоконник(3-й этаж потолки по 2.5 метра) и держась за створку окна(сетки не было, решеток тоже) стояла и болтала с подружкой, которая стояла на своем балконе рядом...мне было совершенно не страшно, папа вовремя маму увел пока не начался геволт и тихо меня снял с подоконника)))
Я так понимаю наши дети просто отдыхают по подвигам, но у них другое получается лучше: довести до белого каления, вымотать кишки и сделать окончательный вынос мозга))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Любите Ваших внуков. Они отомстят за Вас Вашим детям))) Я сейчас так это чувствую - на все 200%. Но насколько было конфликтное детство у дочки со мной, настолько мне легко и весело с внучкой.

----------


## Panty

> Любите Ваших внуков. Они отомстят за Вас Вашим детям))) Я сейчас так это чувствую - на все 200%. Но насколько было конфликтное детство у дочки со мной, настолько мне легко и весело с внучкой.


  Мне до внуков, как Вам до правнуков))))И пусть лучше не мстят, а живут в мире и согласии, и мое сердце будет больше спокойным :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну это же просто говорится так. Хотя в каждой шутке есть доля истины))) Пройдет каких-то лет 15 может и стану молодой прабабушкой?)))))) Я в принципе не против.....

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Мне до внуков, как Вам до правнуков))))И пусть лучше не мстят, а живут в мире и согласии, и мое сердце будет больше спокойным


 Тэкс! Сэрцэ! Тебе НЕ хочется покоя! Он будет только сниться))) В мире и согласии живут в сказках после свадьбы))) а вам, деушки, обеим ишо до свадеб этих мэйделе и (как мальчик - не знаю  ) далеко!

----------


## Zhemchug

Мальчик вообще-то - ингеле, насколько я помню. Но послушать нашу деушку, то ей не настолько далеко, как нам казалось в ее возрасте))))) Во всяком случае вопросы задаются сурьезные))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Мальчик вообще-то - ингеле, насколько я помню. Но послушать нашу деушку, то ей не настолько далеко, как нам казалось в ее возрасте))))) Во всяком случае вопросы задаются сурьезные))))


 Наследные прынцы и прынцессы готовят себя к этому заранее и тщательнЕе))))

----------


## Panty

> Ну это же просто говорится так. Хотя в каждой шутке есть доля истины))) Пройдет каких-то лет 15 может и стану молодой прабабушкой?)))))) Я в принципе не против.....


 Та сколько там тех 15 лет? Пролетят и не заметите как будете в статусе прабабушки)))




> Тэкс! Сэрцэ! Тебе НЕ хочется покоя! Он будет только сниться))) В мире и согласии живут в сказках после свадьбы))) а вам, деушки, обеим ишо до свадеб этих мэйделе и (как мальчик - не знаю  ) далеко!


 А шо с детями в согласии жить нелльзя? Шото мне не хочется моих каруселей для моего прынца и внуков)))




> Мальчик вообще-то - ингеле, насколько я помню. Но послушать нашу деушку, то ей не настолько далеко, как нам казалось в ее возрасте))))) Во всяком случае вопросы задаются сурьезные))))


 Это потому шо у вас девушка, а нашему высочеству об этом даже не думается...видать мене будет ожидать сюрприз в виде "бац и мама мы будем жить вместе", и мама будет думать когда дитя успело втюриться и в период учебы произошел бац)))))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Это потому шо у вас девушка, а нашему высочеству об этом даже не думается...видать мене будет ожидать сюрприз в виде "бац и мама мы будем жить вместе", и мама будет думать когда дитя успело втюриться и в период учебы произошел бац)))))))


 Не, мама будет уже качать этот бац, шоб дети могли писать диплом))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не, мама будет уже качать этот бац, шоб дети могли писать диплом))))


 Да-да-да... Дети - цветы жизни. Собрал букет - подари бабушке)))))

----------


## Чебурген

Маленькое домашнее задание по идишу  :smileflag: 
Кстати, а фейгеле- это кто? Девочка или кто-то другой?  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Не, мама будет уже качать этот бац, шоб дети могли писать диплом))))


 ...и стоять над головой, шоб сдали так, шоб нихто не подумал завалить, мама добрая, сделает суровую учебку)))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Маленькое домашнее задание по идишу 
> Кстати, а фейгеле- это кто? Девочка или кто-то другой?


 Фейгеле это птичка. И спасибо всем за такие вопросы. В реале уже не с кем вспоминать. А для меня, например, это - лучший период детства. Еще до школы, когда буквально ничего "не омрачало" жизнь... Короче "Все вокруг казалось дивным 300 лет тому назад")))))))

И докладываю: тест прошла. Результат: Мазл тов! Вы, судя по всему, – а гройсе знаток маме-лошн. Именно для вас писали Зингер, Шолом-Алейхем и другие классики!!!

----------


## Panty

> Маленькое домашнее задание по идишу


 Как показало мене домашнее задание: 
Вы – ни в коем случае не шлимазл. В вас есть хохме, то есть мудрость. Иногда она говорит на идише. 
Я так думаю шо с этим вердиктом еще можно спокойно пожить пару-тройку сотен лет))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Как показало мене домашнее задание: 
> Вы – ни в коем случае не шлимазл. В вас есть хохме, то есть мудрость. Иногда она говорит на идише. 
> Я так думаю шо с этим вердиктом еще можно *спокойно пожить пару-тройку сотен лет*))))))


 А что тем, кто совсем не пройдет тест грозят устроить обрезание "с особой жестокостью"? Мало ли чего мы здесь все не знаем... Живем же как-то))))
К слову:
-- Хаим, как ты думаешь, евреи жили в каменном веке?
-- Думаю - нет. Ты себе можешь представить обрезание каменным топором?

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Фейгеле это птичка. И спасибо всем за такие вопросы. В реале уже не с кем вспоминать. А для меня, например, это - лучший период детства. Еще до школы, когда буквально ничего "не омрачало" жизнь... Короче "Все вокруг казалось дивным 300 лет тому назад")))))))
> 
> И докладываю: тест прошла. Результат: Мазл тов! Вы, судя по всему, – а гройсе знаток маме-лошн. Именно для вас писали Зингер, Шолом-Алейхем и другие классики!!!


 Увы, )) Вы – ни в коем случае не шлимазл. В вас есть хохме, то есть мудрость. Иногда она говорит на идише. - Вот уж не подозревала, что славянский тоже вошел)) И с халоймесом ошибочка вышла...Хотя мечты по большому счету, они и есть - глупости))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Увы, )) Вы – ни в коем случае не шлимазл. В вас есть хохме, то есть мудрость. Иногда она говорит на идише. - Вот уж не подозревала, что славянский тоже вошел)) И с халоймесом ошибочка вышла...Хотя мечты по большому счету, они и есть - глупости))))


 Из 9 вопросов у меня "а хохме" вышло тоже только "с халоймесом". На остальные ответила правильно))) А славянских слов действительно много. Идиш столько лет существует на территории славянских стран, что было бы удивительно ему не впитать часть словарного запаса в себя.

----------


## Panty

> А что тем, кто совсем не пройдет тест грозят устроить обрезание "с особой жестокостью"? Мало ли чего мы здесь все не знаем... Живем же как-то))))
> К слову:
> -- Хаим, как ты думаешь, евреи жили в каменном веке?
> -- Думаю - нет. Ты себе можешь представить обрезание каменным топором?


 Через пару-тройку сотен лет все шо сегодня есть уже будет каменным веком и мы станем доисторическими ископаемыми, про обрезание не знаю...мне эта продцедура не грозит, ну разве шо секатором в очередной раз палец чикну и мне его обратно восстановят))))

----------


## Чебурген

Я тоже спалился на халоймесе  :smileflag: , а так же на языковой группе и корнях языка. Но я не шлимазл, и это уже радует  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Я тоже спалился на халоймесе , а так же на языковой группе и корнях языка. Но я не шлимазл, и это уже радует


 Мы с Вами на одном уровне? Мине это льстит))) А про фейгале пел Шуфутинский про портного))

----------


## OMF

> Как показало мене домашнее задание: 
> Вы – ни в коем случае не шлимазл. В вас есть хохме, то есть мудрость. Иногда она говорит на идише. 
> Я так думаю шо с этим вердиктом еще можно спокойно пожить пару-тройку сотен лет))))))


 Не только Вам, дорогая. Мне тоже. Как ни странно, но на халоймесе погорели просто-таки все. Очевидно, что составляли тест не одесские шлимазлы.

----------


## Чебурген

> Мы с Вами на одном уровне? Мине это льстит))) А про фейгале пел Шуфутинский про портного))


 Да-да, мне с той песни слово и запомнилось  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Не только Вам, дорогая. Мне тоже. Как ни странно, но на халоймесе погорели просто-таки все. Очевидно, что составляли тест не одесские шлимазлы.


 Вы про долго жить или про результат? :smileflag:  Если про долго жить, то не знаю кому как, но мене будет приятно, если и через много лет мы тут также будем обмениваться любезностями, и также смеяться, передавая постепенно эстафету младшему поколению, которое я тут пока очень редко наблюдаю. :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

А я вам скажу, что этот ваш идиш-тест таки да халоймес  :smileflag: . Почему так? Да потому что я тоже получил этот привет  "_Мазл тов! Вы, судя по всему, – а гройсе знаток маме-лошн. Именно для вас писали Зингер, Шолом-Алейхем и другие классики._ ", а никогда идиша не знал, не учил, не говорил, классиков читал только в переводах (про Зингера вообще думал, что он  швейная машинка). 

А на вопрос "Национальность??!!!" всегда скорбно должен отвечать "Нет..." - то есть до такой степени нет, что даже у Адика Шикльгрубера было больше "да"  :smileflag:  И на Молдаванке в детстве бывал реже, чем в Оперном. И даже не кончал филфак по германо-семитско-славянскому отделению. Отсюда имеем выводы за тест и его качество.... 

 Шо? вы несогласны? вы мне хочете сказать, что родившись и на минуточку прожив большую часть (потому что осталась явно меньшая) жизни в Одессе, не впитать хотя бы пару капель идиша невозможно? Так тут я с вами соглашусь...

----------


## феерический

У меня 5 из 9, говорят, мудрость во мне определенно иногда говорит на идише) Вспомнил детство!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мы с Вами на одном уровне? Мине это льстит))) А про фейгале пел Шуфутинский про портного))


 Я Вам хочу сказать, шо Шкафутинский - та еще фейгале)))). Из серии: "Пусть летят по небу мамонты.... Ой... не надо...."




> Я тоже спалился на халоймесе , а так же на языковой группе и корнях языка. Но я не шлимазл, и это уже радует


 Ты не терял лотерейный билет или у тебя его никогда не было?)))))




> А я вам скажу, что этот ваш идиш-тест таки да халоймес . Почему так? Да потому что я тоже получил этот привет  "_Мазл тов! Вы, судя по всему, – а гройсе знаток маме-лошн. Именно для вас писали Зингер, Шолом-Алейхем и другие классики._ ", а никогда идиша не знал, не учил, не говорил, классиков читал только в переводах (про Зингера вообще думал, что он  швейная машинка). 
> 
> А на вопрос "Национальность??!!!" всегда скорбно должен отвечать "Нет..." - то есть до такой степени нет, что даже у Адика Шикльгрубера было больше "да"  И на Молдаванке в детстве бывал реже, чем в Оперном. И даже не кончал филфак по германо-семитско-славянскому отделению. Отсюда имеем выводы за тест и его качество.... 
> 
>  Шо? вы несогласны? вы мне хочете сказать, что родившись и на минуточку прожив большую часть (потому что осталась явно меньшая) жизни в Одессе, не впитать хотя бы пару капель идиша невозможно? Так тут я с вами соглашусь...


 Полностью с Вами согласна. В этом тесте таки да всего на пару капель от идиш. Собственно, как и толку в большинстве тестов из инета. Скажите спасибо, что хоть СМС не попросили отправить для получения Мазл тов. А еще говорят, что евреи жадные)))))
 И на закуску насчет шлимазл:

----------


## Пушкин

> Маленькое домашнее задание по идишу 
> Кстати, а фейгеле- это кто? Девочка или кто-то другой?


  спасибо за тест))) 
Мазл тов! Вы, судя по всему, – а гройсе знаток маме-лошн. Именно для вас писали Зингер, Шолом-Алейхем и другие классики.

----------


## Zhemchug

Они нам уже должны за популяризацию ресурса, как минимум. И языка среди "не титульного" населения во вторых)))))) Столько человек вдруг почувствовали себя полиглотами, буквально не приходя в сознание)))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Они нам уже должны за популяризацию ресурса, как минимум. И языка среди "не титульного" населения во вторых)))))) Столько человек вдруг почувствовали себя полиглотами, буквально не приходя в сознание)))))


 И шё мине вам сказать, Ви таки ДА правы....

----------


## Чебурген

> Ты не терял лотерейный билет или у тебя его никогда не было?)))))


 -Боже, я тебя столько раз просил за выигрыш в лотерею!
-Шлимазл, ты хотя бы лотерейный билет для начала купи (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Маленькое домашнее задание по идишу 
> Кстати, а фейгеле- это кто? Девочка или кто-то другой?


 Спасибо за тест. С удивлением обнаружил, что я  "а гройсе знаток маме-лошн".  :smileflag:  
8 правильных ответов из 9-ти. И абсолютно точно не имея никаких еврейских корней, если конечно, не учитывать происхождения из нашего благословенного города.
Халоймес таки всех почти поставил в тупик.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Главное, не воспринимать этот тест всерьёз, и так же серьёзно его обсуждать  :smileflag:  Это такая маленькая "шутка юмора" (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

А шо мы же таки начнем плакать, кто его не сдал?)))) Так тут практически все его сдали. Даже такой шлимазл, кто понятия не имел, что время от времени имеет хухем, чтобы не кричать геволт с этого халоймеса)))))

----------


## Чебурген

На "халоймесе", похоже, практически все засыпались... Кто же мог подумать, шо куча никчемного барахла, почти мусора- это чья- то мечта?

----------


## Гидрант

Вполне логично для языка, где "шлимазл" происходит от слов "полное счастье"  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Вполне логично для языка, где "шлимазл" происходит от слов "полное счастье"


 Важны же не слова, а интонация

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А шо мы же таки начнем плакать, кто его не сдал?)))) Так тут практически все его сдали. Даже такой шлимазл, кто понятия не имел, что время от времени имеет хухем, чтобы не кричать геволт с этого халоймеса)))))


 А вот мне таки интересно, какие слова в идише заимствованы из славянских языков? Может быть, наилучшие из мама- как-его-там просветят нашу серую убогость и приведут пару-тройку сочных примеров этих "засланных казачков" в идиш, из-за которых я не набрала хотя бы позорные 8 баллов, просим!

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вполне логично для языка, где "шлимазл" происходит от слов "полное счастье"


 Ну счастье и несчастье всегда от одного корня))) Вот в украинском и белорусском хай и нехай звучат, как антонимы, а означают одно и тоже. А на нашем одесском "ну да, конечно" означает *такое* никогда, что не дождетесь!!!

----------


## Zhemchug

> А вот мне таки интересно, какие слова в идише заимствованы из славянских языков? Может быть, наилучшие из мама- как-его-там просветят нашу серую убогость и приведут пару-тройку сочных примеров этих "засланных казачков" в идиш, из-за которых я не набрала хотя бы позорные 8 баллов, просим!


 А почему это 8 баллов "позорные"? У меня вот тоже 8 баллов и никакого позора я не чувствую. А должна? "Маме лушн" - это "язык матери" или (в переносном смысле, как и большинство понятий на идиш) - основа языков. А насчет славянских корней вспомните своих старых соседок. Наверняка в их словесном потоке ни идиш проскальзывало немало русских и украинских слов, которые позволяли даже далеким от темы людям понимать в общих чертах и запоминать эти фразы.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ну счастье и несчастье всегда от одного корня))) Вот в украинском и белорусском хай и нехай звучат, как антонимы, а означают одно и тоже. А на нашем одесском "ну да, конечно" *означает такое никогда, что не дождетесь*!!!


 Как говорила бабушка: "На мои роды..."

----------


## Zhemchug

Кто-то из моих стариков в аналогичной ситуации показывал ладонь и говорил, имея в виду обсуждаемый запрет на что-то: "когда здесь вырастут волосы"))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> На "халоймесе", похоже, практически все засыпались... Кто же мог подумать, шо куча никчемного барахла, почти мусора- это чья- то мечта?


 Ой, так часто масса вещей пока ты их не имеешь - розовая мечта. А как заполучишь - такой оказывается халоймес, что и мечтать не надо было... Говорят же: "Чтоб у меня был тот ум раньше, что у моей жены потом"....

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ой, так часто масса вещей пока ты их не имеешь - розовая мечта. А как заполучишь - такой оказывается халоймес, что и мечтать не надо было... Говорят же: "Чтоб у меня был тот ум раньше, что у моей жены потом"....


 Ну да)))Если бы я знал, что оно так будет, так оно так бы не было))))))

----------


## Panty

> Ну да)))Если бы я знал, что оно так будет, так оно так бы не было))))))


 Все мы задним умом умные. )))))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Все мы задним умом умные. )))))))


 Увы, почему-то задний ум умнее переднего .

----------


## Amon_RA

> Не только Вам, дорогая. Мне тоже. Как ни странно, но на халоймесе погорели просто-таки все. Очевидно, что составляли тест не одесские шлимазлы.


 Ну, допустим, погорели не все... 

И если еще добавить, что в Одессе не говорят "Гевалт!", а только "Геволт", то у меня 10 из 9 ))))

Единственное, что обескураживает... у нас в доме всю жизнь тарахтел Зингер..., а я не знал, что это печатная машинка...


И еще- есть такое старинное славянское слово "колбаса" 
На идише КОЛБЭС

----------


## sasasa02

> Ну, допустим, погорели не все... 
> 
> И если еще добавить, что в Одессе не говорят "Гевалт!", а только "Геволт", то у меня 10 из 9 ))))
> 
> Единственное, что обескураживает... у нас в доме всю жизнь тарахтел Зингер..., а я не знал, что это печатная машинка...
> 
> 
> И еще- есть такое старинное славянское слово "*колбаса*" 
> На идише КОЛБЭС


 коль басар (дословно иврит)  - всё мясо   -  КОЛьБАСАр  :smileflag:  И кто от кого произошёл?

----------


## Amon_RA

> коль басар (дословно иврит)  - всё мясо   -  КОЛьБАСАр  И кто от кого произошёл?


 Ой, а откуда вообще все взялось? Я вас умоляю.

Хотя,  Википедия дает разные версии этимологии слова колбаса.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну, допустим, погорели не все... 
> 
> И если еще добавить, что в Одессе *не говорят "Гевалт!", а только "Геволт"*, то у меня 10 из 9 ))))
> 
> Единственное, что обескураживает... у нас в доме всю жизнь тарахтел Зингер..., а я не знал, что это печатная машинка...
> 
> 
> И еще- есть такое старинное славянское слово "колбаса" 
> На идише КОЛБЭС


 Вообще-то в Одессе говорят еще и "гвалт". Да и на идиш говорят не только в Одессе. А где Вы узрели про печатную машинку? Чего-то не заметила....




> Ой, а откуда вообще все взялось? Я вас умоляю.
> 
> Хотя, Википедия дает разные версии этимологии слова колбаса.


 Как-то ради прикола нашла значение своей фамилии на каком-то соответствующем сайте. Я его давно знаю, но там такая ерунда была понаписана... Просто диву даешься. Так что википедия - еще не истина в последней инстанции))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Вообще-то в Одессе говорят еще и "гвалт". Да и на идиш говорят не только в Одессе. А где Вы узрели про печатную машинку? Чего-то не заметила....
> Как-то ради прикола нашла значение своей фамилии на каком-то соответствующем сайте. Я его давно знаю, но там такая ерунда была понаписана... Просто диву даешься. Так что википедия - еще не истина в последней инстанции))))


 Гвалт и гвалтивнык - это еще и украинские слова, так шо не треба)))

----------


## Amon_RA

> .А где Вы узрели про печатную машинку? Чего-то не заметила....
> 
> 
> 
> Как-то ради прикола нашла значение своей фамилии на каком-то соответствующем сайте. Я его давно знаю, но там такая ерунда была понаписана... Просто диву даешься. Так что википедия - еще не истина в последней инстанции))))


 Про печатную машинку, это потому, что в тесте упомянуты писатели *Зингер* и Шолом Алейхем.

А по поводу фамилии... Жемчуг.. жемчуг...- Перельман, что ли?

----------


## Zhemchug

Гвалтівник ближе к уголовному кодексу, чем тема нашей беседер)))) Из серии: "Насильник, насильник!!! Ну сношайте мне вещи, сношайте."




> Про печатную машинку, это потому, что в тесте упомянуты писатели *Зингер* и Шолом Алейхем.
> 
> А по поводу фамилии... Жемчуг.. жемчуг...- Перельман, что ли?


 Давайте не будем играть в "Что? Где? Когда?"))))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Гвалтівник ближе к уголовному кодексу, чем тема нашей беседер)))) Из серии: "Насильник, насильник!!! Ну сношайте мне вещи, сношайте."
> ))))))


 А хохма - это чьё?

----------


## Zhemchug

Хохма - это "исковерканный" идишем иврит. Шутка, анекдот - это очень условный перевод. Знаю, что близкое по звучанию "хухем" - это "умник", но опять таки в переносном смысле, когда уместны фразы "тоже мне умник" или "можно подумать...." и пр.

----------


## sasasa02

> Хохма - это "исковерканный" идишем иврит. Шутка, анекдот - это очень условный перевод. Знаю, что близкое по звучанию "хухем" - это "умник", но опять таки в переносном смысле, когда уместны фразы "тоже мне умник" или "можно подумать...." и пр.


 Хохма - это и есть дословный перевод слова УМ с иврита  :smileflag: 
Очевидно, что здесь используется переносное значение слова. 
Аналогично ШЛИМАЗЛ - дословно счастливчик.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Хохма - это и есть дословный перевод слова УМ с иврита 
> Очевидно, что здесь используется переносное значение слова. 
> Аналогично ШЛИМАЗЛ - дословно счастливчик.


 Есть нюансы, но вдаваться в филологический спор не буду. Нет настроения да и тема "не для спорить"))))

----------


## inborz

> Хохма - это и есть дословный перевод слова УМ с иврита 
> Очевидно, что здесь используется переносное значение слова. 
> Аналогично ШЛИМАЗЛ - дословно счастливчик.


 не вполне точно. Дословно: хохма - мудрость, шлимазл - полное счастье

----------


## sasasa02

> не вполне точно. Дословно: хохма - мудрость, шлимазл - полное счастье


 С лучшим преподавателем иврита в городе спорить не буду!
Тем более, со своим учителем ))))
С окончанием учебного года Вас!

----------


## inborz

> С лучшим преподавателем иврита в городе спорить не буду!
> Тем более, со своим учителем ))))
> С окончанием учебного года Вас!


 Спасибо! (скромно потупившись)
А кто Вы? Гюльчитай, открой личико!

----------


## Пушкин

"Аколь мелим, мелим, мелим
ала лашон медгальгелим 
бетох амаагаль" слова из старой песенки... 

Всё слова, слова, слова
(Которые) крутятся вокруг языка 
внутри круга (разговора в кругу)... 

давайте оставим Лашон койдеш (Святой язык), а то с коль басар мы точно не туда зайдём ))) их вэйс?

----------


## Пушкин

> С лучшим преподавателем иврита в городе спорить не буду!
> Тем более, со своим учителем ))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от inborz
> 
> ...


  Мадам inborz, ты посАтри, не только я знаю Вас по имени и в лицо?

----------


## inborz

> "Аколь мелим, мелим, мелим
> ала лашон медгальгелим 
> бетох амаагаль" слова из старой песенки... 
> 
> Всё слова, слова, слова
> (Которые) крутятся вокруг языка 
> внутри круга (разговора в кругу)... 
> 
> давайте оставим Лашон койдеш (Святой язык), а то с коль басар мы точно не туда зайдём ))) их вэйс?


 оставим. и ашипки исправлять не будем. Учебный год закончился, ура!!!

----------


## Amon_RA

Очень поучительно. Только при чем тут одесский язык?

----------


## Пушкин

> Очень поучительно. Только при чем тут одесский язык?


   А шо Одесский язык   не заимствовал многие слова, постановку фраз и манеру говорить из языка идиш?    


Вчера моя малая (6,5 лет) , когда я её достал каким то вопросом во время просмотра мультика, заявила:" -Папа, я за 2000 грЫвен заклею тебе рот...". Ну вот где такое можно взять, ну где???

----------


## Zhemchug

Я дико извиняюсь, но кто кому будет платить "2000 грЫвен"? )))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Я дико извиняюсь, но кто кому будет платить "2000 грЫвен"? )))))


  Это ви  у мене спрашиваите?)))

----------


## Zhemchug

А кто ж "бил" ближе к "первоисточнику"?)))))

----------


## inborz

> А шо Одесский язык   не заимствовал многие слова, постановку фраз и манеру говорить из языка идиш?    
> 
> 
> Вчера моя малая (6,5 лет) , когда я её достал каким то вопросом во время просмотра мультика, заявила:" -Папа, я за 2000 грЫвен заклею тебе рот...". Ну вот где такое можно взять, ну где???


 у папы

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А шо Одесский язык   не заимствовал многие слова, постановку фраз и манеру говорить из языка идиш?    
> 
> 
> Вчера моя малая (6,5 лет) , когда я её достал каким то вопросом во время просмотра мультика, заявила:" -Папа, *я за 2000 грЫвен заклею тебе рот*...". Ну вот где такое можно взять, ну где???


 Я заклею в два раза дешевле!  :smileflag:  Демпинговать так демпинговать!)))

----------


## Антра

Это в Одессе?...
"Мужчины хитрые, написали песню: "Я назову тебя зоренькой, только ты раньше вставай. Я назову тебя солнышком, только везде успевай".
Нет бы придумать: "Я назову тебя кошечкой, только ты дольше поспи. Я назову черепашкою, ты никуда не спеши...".

----------


## Чебурген

> Это в Одессе?...
> "Мужчины хитрые, написали песню: "Я назову тебя зоренькой, только ты раньше вставай. Я назову тебя солнышком, только везде успевай".
> Нет бы придумать: "Я назову тебя кошечкой, только ты дольше поспи. Я назову черепашкою, ты никуда не спеши...".


 Изя, я бы назвал тебя шлимазлом, но мы же с тобой знаем, что твоя Сара не права, это её моя Ида так настроила, а я просто подслушал ( белый стих).

----------


## Пушкин

> Я заклею в два раза дешевле!  Демпинговать так демпинговать!)))


  Простите, я с незнакомыми не демпингую,)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Простите, я с незнакомыми не демпингую,)))


 Это почти как:
-- Извините, я на улице с кем попало не знакомлюсь.
-- Хорошо, давайте войдем в парадную))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Простите, я с незнакомыми не демпингую,)))


 Во, как речь оБ деньгах зашла, так "и кто это такой, я Вас спрашиваю!"  :smileflag:

----------


## Amon_RA

> Пушкин;38941749]А шо Одесский язык   не заимствовал многие слова, постановку фраз и манеру говорить из языка идиш?


 
Кто бы спорил?
Только это не идиш :





> "Аколь мелим, мелим, мелим
> ала лашон медгальгелим 
> бетох амаагаль" слова из старой песенки... 
> 
> Всё слова, слова, слова
> (Которые) крутятся вокруг языка 
> внутри круга (разговора в кругу)... 
> 
> давайте оставим Лашон койдеш (Святой язык), а то с коль басар мы точно не туда зайдём ))) их вэйс?


 Кто и когда в Одессе говорил на иврите? Ну несколько раввинов не в счет

----------


## inborz

Возрождение иврита как разговорного языка происходило в значительной степени в Одессе. Достаточно вспомнить имена Бялика, Клаузнера, Жаботинского и других деятелей еврейского просвещения. Отнюдь не раввинов, для которых он был языком Священного писания и не был предназначен для разговора. И только полный запрет на изучение иврита, предание забвению этих имен и их деятельности привело к тому, что очень мало кто у нас имеет представление о великой истории возрождения древнего языка и превращение его в национальный язык всех евреев, вынужденных жить в рассеянии по всему миру и говоривших на 70 языках.

----------


## Пушкин

> Кто бы спорил?
> Только это не идиш :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кто и когда в Одессе говорил на иврите? Ну несколько раввинов не в счет


  Раввины не говорили на иврите, а возрождение иврита началось таки в Одессе... 
P.S. О! вам уже ответили до меня...

----------


## Пушкин

> Это почти как:
> -- Извините, я на улице с кем попало не знакомлюсь.
> -- Хорошо, давайте войдем в парадную))))


  А мы вообще то за деньги говорили))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> А мы вообще то *за деньги* говорили))))


 А за даром - нет?))))

----------


## Amon_RA

> Возрождение иврита как разговорного языка происходило в значительной степени в Одессе. ...
> ..вынужденных жить в рассеянии по всему миру и говоривших на 70 языках.


 


> Раввины не говорили на иврите, а возрождение иврита началось таки в Одессе... 
> P.S. О! вам уже ответили до меня...


 Оцым-поцым!

Вы думаете, я это не знаю)))

А вот, кто скажет, что значит это самое "оцым-поцым"?

----------


## Limoni

Так так и надо говорить, иначе ведь не понятно  :smileflag:

----------


## sasasa02

> Оцым-поцым!
> 
> Вы думаете, я это не знаю)))
> 
> А вот, кто скажет, что значит это самое "оцым-поцым"?


 
Это уже обсуждалось здесь когда-то очень давно  :smileflag:      https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13560&page=21
Вполне вероятно, что есть и другие варианты типа:
Ойц -  это неприятности на идиш, а -ИМ - окончание м.р., мн.ч (правда, на иврите)
Что такое ПОЦ - я могу только догадываться. Думаю, что здесь это в значении ДУРАК 
Всё вместе - это непереводимый одесский диалект, который обозначает крайнее неудовольствие обществом.
Где Вы, уважаемый, такого поначувалыся? 
И неужели мы Вам так неприятны?

----------


## Пушкин

> Оцым-поцым!
> 
> Вы думаете, я это не знаю)))
> 
> А вот, кто скажет, что значит это самое "оцым-поцым"?


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13560&page=21

----------


## Amon_RA

Эта фраза не выражает такое грубое неприятие общества. Не буду возвращаться к теме, раз ее обсуждали, но фраза скорее являет собой форму удивления от непонятливости собеседника или неудовольствие при виде повторяющейся глупости. Независимо от корней слов, ее составляющих. 
А поначувався я, там же, где, видимо, и вы. От дедушек, бабушек и конечно из журнала Советиш геймланд )))

----------


## Репатриант

Не каждый из одесситов полюблял зачесть "Советише Геймланд", но почти каждый в своё время был вымушеный полюбить ездить на одесских трамваях, которое било таки что-то с чем-то особенное:



> _Одесский трамвай, давка. Мужчина пытается прокомпостировать билет, но никак не может попасть в компостер. Стоящая между ним и компостером одесситка возмущается:
> - Мужчина! Ви на мине уже полчаса лежите и еще ни разу не вставили! !
> - А що я сделаю, если он у мене мятый?! 
> Остановка. Трамвай останавливается. 
> Весь трамвай хором:
> - Мужчина! Суйте, пока стоит!!!_


  От вам и "оцым-поцым" на примере одесского трамвая! )

----------


## Чебурген

Были разнообразные "расширенные версии": оцым- поцым- пербертоцым (у меня на слуху оцен- поцен- пребертоцен), и оцым(ен)- поцым(ен)- паровоз. В первом случае- не совсем понимание происходящего(удивление, хотя и констатация свершившегося факта, с соответствующей удивлённой интонацией при произношении), во втором случае- элемент разочарования от происходящего  :smileflag:  Ещё более "расширенная версия": оцен- поцен- паровоз, ехал поезд без колёс" (с)  :smileflag: 
ИМХО.

----------


## Пушкин

Странно что ни кто не вспомнил слова песни "Как на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской":
"Оц, тоц, первертоц, бабушка здорова,
Оц, тоц, первертоц, кушает компот
Оц, тоц, первертоц и мечтает снова
Оц, тоц, первертоц, пережить налёт."

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Странно *что ни кто не вспомнил* слова песни "Как на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской":
> "Оц, тоц, первертоц, бабушка здорова,
> Оц, тоц, первертоц, кушает компот
> Оц, тоц, первертоц и мечтает снова
> Оц, тоц, первертоц, пережить налёт."


 Почему же...Вспомнили, но стыдливо  промолчали.  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

"История развивается по спирали" (с). 
Переключившись на "музыкальную тему", сейчас начнём вспоминать опять про аиц(е)ын (агицы(е)н) паравос  :smileflag:

----------


## Marino

> ой! а у меня мысль родилась!!!
> если мы  одеска и одесець,то киевляне- это кыйка и кыець. по-моему,верно. логично?! логично!!
> 
> это ж какой-то "умный" кыець придумал....жах!!!!
> одесситы! може,вышлем ноту протеста?!


 Кажется,таки пора им чего-то выслать....
http://vikna.stb.ua/news/2013/6/7/131865/
ОдЭсЭць....

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Кажется,таки пора им чего-то выслать....
> http://vikna.stb.ua/news/2013/6/7/131865/
> ОдЭсЭць....


 Мне даже страшно произнести название жителя Харькова - хаєць? и хайця?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мне даже страшно произнести название жителя Харькова - хаєць? и хайця?


 Как вариант: Хай и Хайка))))))))))))))))))) По поводу жителей Херсона вообще боюсь спросить)))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Как вариант: Хай и Хайка))))))))))))))))))) По поводу жителей Херсона вообще боюсь спросить)))


 И вовсе ничего матерного тут нет: посему - Херець и Херка)))

А ежели из Крыжополя, то Крижопець та Крижопка)))

----------


## Гидрант

"Одесець" и "одеска" недавно обсуждались в теме "Языковый ликбез" ( в районе постов https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13446&p=36047221&viewfull=1#post36047221  .... https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13446&p=36125252&viewfull=1#post36125252 ) 
Помимо "скрыпниковки" (она же "правопис Голоскевича") - детища украинизации Советской Украины в 20-е годы (с какого-то перепугу теперь возрождаемой нашими "патриотами"), такое определение встречается у Нечуй-Левицкого в повести "Над Чорним морем". 

Правда, там его употребляет ГРЕК-космополит,  приехавший в Кишинев и ратующий за развитие украинского языка - по мне как-то не очень на языковый эталон тянет  :smileflag: .  Кстати, в повести много описаний Одессы, особенно побережья. Да простят меня поклонники украинского классика - по-моему, это и представляет в произведении основной интерес.

----------


## Пушкин

> Как вариант: Хай и Хайка))))))))))))))))))) По поводу жителей Херсона вообще боюсь спросить)))


  А житель города Пенза?)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> А житель города Пенза?)))


 Пензюк или Пинзеник?))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Пензюк или Пинзеник?))))


 Пензяк и пензячка...)))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Пензяк и пензячка...)))


 Хорошо, что мы в Одессе, а не в Пизе живем!

----------


## Чебурген

> Как вариант: Хай и Хайка))))))))))))))))))) По поводу жителей Херсона вообще боюсь спросить)))


 Если вспомнить, как звали князя- основателя Киева, то киевляне- это кий и кийка  :smileflag:  А как Киев латиницей иногда пишут- так я вообще молчу за то неприличное слово....

----------


## Пушкин

> Хорошо, что мы в Одессе, а не в Пизе живем!


  И ХВАЛА ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ...

----------


## Чебурген

> Хорошо, что мы в Одессе, а не в Пизе живем!


 Нет, я всё же не удержался и напишу тот анекдот.
Когда у Александра Македонского при переправе через реку Тибр пропал шлем, появилось крылатое выражение "стибрили". А что и у кого в итальянском городе Пиза пропадало?.......

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Нет, я всё же не удержался и напишу тот анекдот.
> Когда у Александра Македонского при переправе через реку Тибр пропал шлем, появилось крылатое выражение "стибрили". А что и у кого в итальянском городе Пиза пропадало?.......


 ))))))Это всё пионеры, потому - спионерили))))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> ))))))Это всё пионеры, потому - *спионерили*))))))))


 До коммунизма мы так и не дожили, а вот соответствующее крылатое выражение не только появилось, но и "зафиксировалось в веках"))) 

И на ту же тему на днях в КВН-е была пародия на "Кавказскую пленницу". Понравился диалог:
-- Украл - женись!!!
-- Ээээ, я - глава района, если б я женился на всем, что украл....

----------


## Чебурген

> ))))))Это всё пионеры, потому - спионерили))))))))


 Плывут пароходы- Привет Мальчишу! Летят самолёты- привет Мальчишу". Прошли пионеры- "привет" бронзовому памятнику Мальчишу (с)
Это конечно, не сугубо одесское, но исконно советское. Что-то "спионерить" или "скоммуниздить"- это было наше всё  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Плывут пароходы- Привет Мальчишу! Летят самолёты- привет Мальчишу". Прошли пионеры- бронзовый памятник Мальчишу спионерили... (с)


 У нас был другой вариант: "...А пройдут пионеры - только нагадят"

----------


## Yenova

А ещё в Одессе говорят: "Вы хочете песен? - их есть у меня)

----------


## феерический

Понеслось по новой!  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Amon_RA

еще бы неплохо анекдотец какой-то одесский прослушать.

----------


## Zhemchug

> еще бы неплохо анекдотец какой-то одесский прослушать.


 Знаю, что не одесское. Скорее у меня одесское восприятие. Но всегда смешила фраза: "Вы прослушали объявления". Сейчас уже так давно не говорят. Возникал вопрос: "Почему прослушали, а не услышали?" Обвинительный уклон какой-то)))) Всех слушателей гамузом обвиняли в плохом внимании к услышанному. Аналогично с фразой: "последние известия". Для кого они последние, почему????)))))

----------


## Amon_RA

В своем последнем выступлении Леонид Ильич сказал:

----------


## Zhemchug

> В своем последнем выступлении Леонид Ильич сказал:


 Ага, "в заключении...."

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ага, "в заключении...."


 Угу, "А кто такой Слава КПСС?"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Угу, "А кто такой Слава КПСС?"


 Бабушка, я боюсь КПСС. По телевизору все время говорят: "съест КПСС, съест КПСС..."

----------


## Антра

Одесское сообщество бухгалтеров может гордиться своими людьми! Выпускница Одесский государственный экономический университет по специальности "Бухгалтерский учет, контроль и анализ в промышленности" стала премьер-министром Приднестровья! Премьером Приднестровья стала украинка

----------


## феерический

> Одесское сообщество бухгалтеров может гордиться своими людьми! Выпускница Одесский государственный экономический университет по специальности "Бухгалтерский учет, контроль и анализ в промышленности" стала премьер-министром Приднестровья! Премьером Приднестровья стала украинка


 Азохен вей!

----------


## Чебурген

Одесская "штучка"

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Одесское сообщество бухгалтеров может гордиться своими людьми! *Выпускница Одесский государственный экономический университет* по специальности "Бухгалтерский учет, контроль и анализ в промышленности" стала премьер-министром Приднестровья! Премьером Приднестровья стала украинка


 Ну какая ж прелесть! (Соответствие падежу))))    Нархоз рулит в Приднестровье - это таки одесская штучка))))

----------


## Гидрант

Аицын паровоз - премьер Приднестровья  :smileflag:  Выпускник политеха Валерий Пустовойтенко был одним из многочисленных премьер-министров Украины (а это ж вам не полоска земли вдоль Днестра, а крупнейшая европейская держава,почти Франция, как нам втолмачивали на заре незалежности ). И вы думаете кто-то в политехе *этим* гордился? А вот, что дипломы политеха имели Валерий Лобановский и Янислав Левинзон - таки да!

----------


## inborz

Это традиция. Вот еще парочка примеров. Выпускница ОГУ Марина Лошак становится директором музея им. Пушкина. Герцог де Ришелье после службы в Одессе вообще  стал премьером во Франции. Одесские кадры еще те кадры.

----------


## феерический

А выпускник Одесской Национальной Академии Пищевых Технологий стал президентом Монголии. Вот это уровень!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Одесские кадры еще те кадры.


 Лев Бронштейн, Розенблюм, Яков Блюмкин, Андрей Вышинский......- "Кадры решают всё".

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А выпускник Одесской Национальной Академии Пищевых Технологий стал президентом Монголии. Вот это уровень!


 Это манса?

----------


## феерический

Это правда жизни.

----------


## Zhemchug

Нам в 80-е в вышеупомянутом нархозе много раз говорили, что наш студент из Монголии  первый в жизни трамвай увидел в Одессе. До этого он их никогда не видел. Вполне вероятно, что в Монголии студенты советских вузов были, как говорится "на хорошем счету")))) Могли и в люди выбиться)))).... Как в том анекдоте:
-- Мама нам задали придумать задачу. И я таки придумал: "Свинья весит 100 кг, а гусь - 15 кг."
-- Абрамчик, в задаче обязательно должен быть вопрос. Иначе это не задача.
-- Ладно. Свинья весит 100 кг, а гусь - 15 кг. *И что?*

----------


## Чебурген

> А выпускник Одесской Национальной Академии Пищевых Технологий стал президентом Монголии. Вот это уровень!


 А препод общественных наук в Водном в 80-е? Вот ЭТО уровень! 


> Лев Бронштейн, Розенблюм, Яков Блюмкин, Андрей Вышинский......- "Кадры решают всё".


 "Володенька, кто все эти люди?" (с) Н. К. Крупская.
 Всё, ша, я уже молчу за политику...  :smileflag:

----------


## Damage

Что вы мне суете ваши фляки, я и так вижу, что на вас мяса нет

----------


## Zhemchug

> А препод общественных наук в Водном в 80-е? Вот ЭТО уровень! "Володенька, кто все эти люди?" (с) Н. К. Крупская.
>  Всё, ша, я уже молчу за политику...


 Не прошло и 100 лет, как анекдоты про Вовочку снова стали политическими.)))
И по теме. На днях стою в очереди за отключением телефона. Подходит женщина с извечным вопросом: "Платить здесь? Кто крайний?". Мужик за мной ей так с ехидной улыбкой: "Я стою платить. А они все - я не знаю"))))

----------


## Kletka

> Лев Бронштейн, Розенблюм, Яков Блюмкин, Андрей Вышинский......- "Кадры решают всё".


 ай не трогайте за больное... 

по теме: помню в детстве моем безоблачном - прабабушка мне говорила, когда ктото из меньших буянил во дворе, так она мне говорила - "... иди трахни его по заднице". так вот, слово "трахни" - это совершенно литературное в Одессе слово.. жаль что многое в нашей жизни извратили(((

----------


## Наташа_Т

> ай не трогайте за больное... 
> 
> по теме: помню в детстве моем безоблачном - прабабушка мне говорила, когда ктото из меньших буянил во дворе, так она мне говорила - "... иди трахни его по заднице". так вот, *слово "трахни" - это совершенно литературное в Одессе слово.*. жаль что многое в нашей жизни извратили(((


 Да, когда-то давным-давно оно означало "стукнуть", так же, как и "треснуть"))) Не думаю, что Хоттабыч был настолько скабрезным стариканом, употребляя для колдовства знаменитое "трах-тибидох"))) Однако, всё течёт, всё меняется, и народ разлагается! "О темпора, о морес!")))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Да, когда-то давным-давно оно означало "стукнуть", так же, как и "треснуть"))) Не думаю, что Хоттабыч был настолько скабрезным стариканом, употребляя для колдовства знаменитое "трах-тибидох"))) Однако, всё течёт, всё меняется, и народ разлагается! "О темпора, о морес!")))


 А как сомнительно звучал текст на табличках в многочисленных будках (батискафах и пр.): "Стучать. Открыто." Особенно на фоне перестроечных разоблачений прошлого. Даже продолжение этой фразе придумали: "Закрыто. Настучали"))))

----------


## OMF

> А как сомнительно звучал текст на табличках в многочисленных будках (батискафах и пр.): "Стучать. Открыто." Особенно на фоне перестроечных разоблачений прошлого. Даже продолжение этой фразе придумали: "Закрыто. Настучали"))))


 "Звонок не работает. Стучать по тел. 02" - надпись на круглосуточной приемной КГБ

----------


## Zhemchug

Недавно ехали с мужем. Навстречу - машина похоронного бюро. и почему-то пришла в голову мысль. В Одессе адрес Бебеля, 12 всегда вызывал определенные ассоциации. А эта похоронная контора расположена на Б*а*беля, *12*. Ну где еще, как не в Одессе, могли так пошутить?)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Недавно ехали с мужем. Навстречу - машина похоронного бюро. и почему-то пришла в голову мысль. В Одессе адрес Бебеля, 12 всегда вызывал определенные ассоциации. А эта похоронная контора расположена на Б*а*беля, *12*. Ну где еще, как не в Одессе, могли так пошутить?)))


 С адресом *Еврейская*, 43 тоже только в Одессе могли так пошутить..
Изя вместе с Моней, осторожно на цыпочках проходя мимо Еврейской, 43...
Изя: ой, вэй...
 Моня: это ви мине будете рассказывать? (с)
Кстати, официальный юридической адрес этого заведения, не скажу, как сейчас, а был рядом в соседнем переулке, в который оно углом выходило, из "национально- этических соображений"  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Соседний переулок тоже в стиле - имени Шухевича.

----------


## Zhemchug

> С адресом *Еврейская*, 43 тоже только в Одессе могли так пошутить.....


 


> Соседний переулок тоже в стиле - имени Шухевича.


 Вы меня простите за мой французский, но все это - разные эпохи и названия улиц. Во всем можно найти и свой юмор, и свою логику. Я первоначально несколько другое имела в виду.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Недавно ехали с мужем. Навстречу - машина похоронного бюро. и почему-то пришла в голову мысль. В Одессе адрес Бебеля, 12 всегда вызывал определенные ассоциации. А эта похоронная контора расположена на Б*а*беля, *12*. Ну где еще, как не в Одессе, могли так пошутить?)))


 Вот все в Одессе перевернули с ног на голову! Сначала у нас шо идет в алфавите? Буква "а". А после уже - буква "е")) Значит, если придерживаться хронологического порядка, то конторы надо было поменять местами, ибо сначала попадали в здание, шо на Бебеля, а потом сразу - шо на Бабеля. А так все было бы сообразно алфавиту и порядку))

----------


## Чебурген

> Вот все в Одессе перевернули с ног на голову! Сначала у нас шо идет в алфавите? Буква "а". А после уже - буква "е")) Значит, если придерживаться хронологического порядка, то конторы надо было поменять местами, ибо сначала попадали в здание, шо на Бебеля, а потом сразу - шо на Бабеля. А так все было бы сообразно алфавиту и порядку))


 Согласно этой логике надо управление на Б*а*беля перенести  :smileflag:  И по той же логике, между а и е есть буква в, я за Валиховский переулок имею ввиду.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Согласно этой логике надо управление на Б*а*беля перенести  И по той же логике, между а и е есть буква в, я за Валиховский переулок имею ввиду.


 Так Бабеля "до за мужества" была Виноградная. Так что и буква "вэй" тоже имеется.))))




> *Вот все в Одессе перевернули с ног на голову!* Сначала у нас шо идет в алфавите? Буква "а". А после уже - буква "е")) Значит, если придерживаться хронологического порядка, то конторы надо было поменять местами, ибо сначала попадали в здание, шо на Бебеля, а потом сразу - шо на Бабеля. А так все было бы сообразно алфавиту и порядку))


 Я ????)))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Так Бабеля "до за мужества" была Виноградная. Так что и буква "вэй" тоже имеется.))))


 Пройдусь по Абрикосовой, сверну на Виноградную, и на Еврейской улице я постою "в тени"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> *Пройдусь* по Абрикосовой, сверну на Виноградную, и на Еврейской улице я постою "в тени"...


 В оригинале было "пройду". А "пройдусь" или "прошвырнусь" - это уже чисто наше)))) К слову, в Одессе Абрикосовая и Виноградная, кажется, не пересекаются?

----------


## Чебурген

Так во мне одесский разговорный  :smileflag:  в подсознании на генетическом уровне заложен и иногда превалирует над русским литературным  :smileflag:  Абрикосовая где-то в р-не Тенистой ЕМНИП. Как говорится, надо в дубльгисе посмотреть  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Абрикосовая была раньше на Таирова, пока ее новостроями не перепахали. Теперь она вроде бы Кашановая)))) И чем им насолил "товарищ Абрикосов", что ее переименовали?)))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Абрикосовая была раньше на Таирова, пока ее новостроями не перепахали. Теперь она вроде бы *Кашановая*)))) И чем им насолил "товарищ Абрикосов", что ее переименовали?)))))


 "Кашановая" в смысле "Каштановая" или засекреченно "Кошерная"???

----------


## Чебурген

Наверное тем же, чем товарищ Новосёлов академику Филатову  :smileflag:  Вспоминаю чистА наше, "разговорное": на Новосёлов*А* и на Филатов*О*  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> "Кашановая" в смысле "Каштановая" или засекреченно "Кошерная"???


 Вот, блин, стоило один раз описАться и таки заметили!!!!)))))) Да еще и кашрут "присобачили"!!!!)))) Впредь буду более внимательной... к себе и другим))))))
А подобное *"Я????"* было когда-то причиной окончательной и бесповоротной ссоры моей свекрови с моим отцом. Она предположила, что могла его видеть в какой-то политической организации, которыми от нечего делать она увлекалась в начале 90-х. Но после такого вполне шутливого и миролюбивого* "Я????"* у нее отпали и все вопросы, и желание общаться в принципе))))) Отакэ.




> Наверное тем же, чем *товарищ Новосёлов академику Филатову*  Вспоминаю чистА наше, "разговорное": на Новосёлов*А* и на Филатов*О*


 Неужели дал в глаз?)))))))))))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> *Вот, блин, стоило один раз описАться и таки заметили!!!!))*)))) Да еще и кашрут "присобачили"!!!!)))) Впредь буду более внимательной... к себе и другим))))))
> А подобное *"Я????"* было когда-то причиной окончательной и бесповоротной ссоры моей свекрови с моим отцом. Она предположила, что могла его видеть в какой-то политической организации, которыми от нечего делать она увлекалась в начале 90-х. Но после такого вполне шутливого и миролюбивого* "Я????"* у нее отпали и все вопросы, и желание общаться в принципе))))) Отакэ.


  И шо такойе? ОписАться - не опИсаться, хотя, в конечном итоге, и то, и то - никак не смертельно)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Неужели дал в глаз?)))))))))))))


 Вспомнилась фраза Жени Лукашина, брошенная Ипполиту: сам сломаю- сам починю  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> И шо такойе? ОписАться - не опИсаться, хотя, в конечном итоге, и то, и то - *никак не смертельно*)))


 А шо у нас уже все кабеля починили после последних ураганов с потопами, ничего не оборвано? А то возможны варианты развития событий)))))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> А шо у нас уже все кабеля починили после последних ураганов с потопами, ничего не оборвано? А то возможны варианты развития событий)))))))


 Разве что ноги ошпарить))) (Вроде бы провода убрали))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Разве что ноги *ошпарить*))) (Вроде бы провода убрали))


 Монечка, не пей столько горячего чая. У тебя лопнет мочевой пузырь и ты опаришь ноги)))))

Провода - не знаю. Но единственное упавшее еще в первый ураган на нашем квартале дерево пилили только вчера несколько часов.. Судя по звуку - очень тупой пилой)))). И половину спиленного так и оставили валяться на газоне.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Монечка, не пей столько горячего чая. У тебя лопнет мочевой пузырь и ты опаришь ноги)))))
> 
> Провода - не знаю. Но единственное упавшее еще в первый ураган на нашем квартале дерево пилили только вчера несколько часов.. Судя по звуку - очень тупой пилой)))). И половину спиленного так и оставили валяться на газоне.


 Наверное, Вы живете в очень фешенебельном квартале))) Жили бы, как мы, в рабоче-крестьянском квартале, то у Вас не то что поваленные деревья убирали сразу, у Вас бы раз в 40 лет даже новый асфальт за свой счет государство во дворе клало (все остальные годы, оно бы клало что-то другое и на квартал, и на его жителей  :smileflag:  ).

----------


## Zhemchug

Леша не даст соврать за фешенебельность))) Живу в квадрате Гайдара-Терешковой-Рабина-Ак. Филатова. Просто Терешковой - "не судоходная" улица без общественного транспорта. Вот и не ступает туда нога лесоруба)))) А насчет асфальта... У нас в соседнем дворе есть один "перешеек" с неработающей ливневкой. Я с родителями там жила до замужества. Так мой папа лично несколько раз договаривался о "наложении" там асфальта. Иначе квартал снаружи надо было обходить и старикам, и мамам с колясками. Только хватало его исключительно до следующего дождя.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Леша не даст соврать за фешенебельность))) Живу в квадрате Гайдара-Терешковой-Рабина-Ак. Филатова. Просто Терешковой - *"не судоходная" улица без общественного транспорта.* Вот и не ступает туда нога лесоруба)))) А насчет асфальта... У нас в соседнем дворе есть один "перешеек" с неработающей ливневкой. Я с родителями там жила до замужества. Так мой папа лично несколько раз договаривался о "наложении" там асфальта. Иначе квартал снаружи надо было обходить и старикам, и мамам с колясками. Только хватало его исключительно до следующего дождя.


 Так я ж говорю - в пешеходной зоне живете))) А-ля Дерибасовская))) Круто!))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Так я ж говорю - в пешеходной зоне живете))) А-ля Дерибасовская))) Круто!))


 В том-то и дело, что "а-ля")))) Нам вполне хватает машин, косяком везущих продукты на базар и мусоровозов с 5 утра.... А лет 15-20 назад мы просыпались под пение птиц даже в ноябре. Тьфу ее, ту Дерибасовскую)))))) Ну разве можно на ней выйти на свой собственный балкон, я извиняюсь, бэз галстука, как любит мой муж?)))) Всегда немного было жаль жителей центральных улиц именно в этом плане. А Юморина и прочие "сборища", когда остется только забаррикадировать окна и переждать... Нееее, самый центр - это ну совсем не мое.

----------


## Чебурген

> Леша не даст соврать за фешенебельность))) Живу в квадрате Гайдара-Терешковой-Рабина-Ак. Филатова.


 Ой, я долго сосредотачивался, чтобы этот квадратик сложить- осознать, не с той улицы начала, и мои стереотипы в мозге не сработали  :smileflag:  Как там в анекдоте: мальчик Кай пытался из льдинок сложить слово *вечность*, но у него постоянно получалось слово *жопа*(с) Но наш "раёнчик" мне нравится  :smileflag: "Колорит" не тот, но всё равно душевно  :smileflag: 
Болгарская и Малорассейкая конечно, душевнее...

----------


## Zhemchug

Периодически у нас бывает такой колорит, что не надо никакой Молдаванки. И таки да душевненько)))) Практически без небоскребов)))), зелени много, площадки детские появились. А вот наркоманья, слава аллаху, поубавилось. К сожалению, путем физической убыли. Жалко вроде бы довольно молодых людей, но при них было просто ужасно. Ни себе, ни людям жить не давали. Их убитые квартиры купили вполне добропорядочные молодые граждане. Отремонтировали, малышню родили... В общем жизнь продолжается!

----------


## Гидрант

Черемушкинские хрущобы заселялись в начале 60-х в основном жителями коммуналок и подвалов с той же Болгарской, Малоросиийской или Малоарнаутской. Поменялось два поколения, во дворе армянский или китайский иногда слышнее русского (а за идиш и говорить не стоит)  :smileflag: , но что-то с того, привезенного на тогдашнюю жуткую окраину "духа" осталось. 
Во всяком случае я по балкону тоже гуляю без галстуков , а на днях под домом такой диалог: Мамаша (с надцатого этажа):  "Денис, домой! Денис! Денис, ты меня слышишь? Домой, я сказала!..."  и т.д. минут 5. Наконец снизу голос пацана: "Тёть Люда! Денис с ребятами пошли за 68-й (номер дома) играть - он вас не слышит. Кричите ему с 68-го!"

----------


## Zhemchug

> Черемушкинские хрущобы заселялись в начале 60-х в основном жителями коммуналок и подвалов с той же Болгарской, Малоросиийской или Малоарнаутской. Поменялось два поколения, во дворе армянский или китайский иногда слышнее русского (а за идиш и говорить не стоит) , но что-то с того, привезенного на тогдашнюю жуткую окраину "духа" осталось. 
> Во всяком случае я по балкону тоже гуляю без галстуков , а на днях под домом такой диалог: Мамаша (с надцатого этажа):  "Денис, домой! Денис! Денис, ты меня слышишь? Домой, я сказала!..."  и т.д. минут 5. Наконец снизу голос пацана: "Тёть Люда! Денис с ребятами пошли за 68-й (номер дома) играть - он вас не слышит. Кричите ему с 68-го!"


 Условия жизни на Болгарской-Малороссийской были те еще - "А у нас - во дворе")))) Но коммуналок в нашем и соседних домах не было. Получали квартиру на Черемушках от военного округа в 1967. Окончательно переселились в 1972. На Черемушках тогда было довольно много военных домов, где получали квартиры офицеры в отставке и работники номерных заводов, КЕУ, КЕЧ и пр. А нынешнюю свою уже купили здесь в 1995, поближе к  обеим мамам. Их уже нет, а мы так тут и остались...
Но одесский колорит пробивался и через все это. Только, как в задачке про две трубы, когда число уехавших в качественном смысле превысило число "понаехавших")))), колорит, конечно, сильно разбавился. Говорят, что это - естественный процесс, но... смириться с этим невозможно, как со смертью близких тебе людей...

----------


## Пушкин

Вчера услышал - Мене капнуло (имелось ввиду - на меня капнуло)))))

----------


## vieanna

Мне понравилось сегодня на ФБ, решила перепостить. Много верных наблюдений..

Только одесситы под предлогом «я только спросить» минуют чистилище и попадают сразу в рай.

Только в Одессе установлен памятник зоопарку в натуральную величину

Только у одесских охранников летом в супермаркетах можно разглядеть на спине татуировку «Спасибо за покупку!»

Только одесситы помнят времена, когда Бен Аффлек был еще маленьким Бенечкой

Только на одесских нудистских пляжах на входе предлагают бинокли

Только в Одессе по результатам ответов на вопрос «Как пройти на Дерибасовскую?» можно защитить 2 кандидатские и 1 докторскую

Только в Одессе ученики могут пригрозить преподавателям тем, что вызовут в школу родителей

Только в одесских больницах больные засыпают, не дождавшись снотворного

В этом городе как-то странно быть несчастливым. Несчастливый одессит, это оксюморон, это будто с «Ы» начинающееся слово. Море, солнце, бульвары, площади, улочки и дворики. Красивые, талантливые люди, которые разговаривают с тобой на одном языке.

Уехать из Одессы невозможно. Это вам подтвердят, где угодно: что в Хайфе, что в Нью-Йорке.

Концентрация эндорфинов в воздухе Одессы превышает все допустимые нормы.

Тут в порядке вещей купить путевку в один из местных же санаториев и переехать на месяц отдыхать на другую улицу.

В этом городе 365 солнечных дней в году. Количество солнца в Одессе от погоды совершенно не зависит.

А.Андросов

----------


## феерический



----------


## arial0072

> Условия жизни на Болгарской-Малороссийской были те еще - "А у нас - во дворе")))) Но коммуналок в нашем и соседних домах не было. Получали квартиру на Черемушках от военного округа в 1967. Окончательно переселились в 1972. На Черемушках тогда было довольно много военных домов, где получали квартиры офицеры в отставке и работники номерных заводов, КЕУ, КЕЧ и пр. А нынешнюю свою уже купили здесь в 1995, поближе к  обеим мамам. Их уже нет, а мы так тут и остались...
> Но одесский колорит пробивался и через все это. Только, как в задачке про две трубы, когда число уехавших в качественном смысле превысило число "понаехавших")))), колорит, конечно, сильно разбавился. Говорят, что это - естественный процесс, но... смириться с этим невозможно, как со смертью близких тебе людей...


 Загляните на ветку "Одесса это Украина", будете неприятно поражены.

----------


## Zhemchug

Не хочу поражаться неприятно))))) Хотелось бы приятно поражаться))))

----------


## Чебурген

Не хочется делать кому-то нервы, а уж тем более, себе  :smileflag: 


> Хотелось бы приятно поражаться))))


 Удивите меня красиво!
 Где-то так, да?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Вспомнился старый не одесский анекдот. Прием у лорда. Входит дворецкий и говорит лорду, что его недавно купленный племенной бык ..... белую корову.
-- Джеймс, фи, так нельзя говорить. Вы должны были сказать, что бык, например, удивил белую корову.
Через некоторое время дворецкий снова входит со словами:
-- Ваша светлость, Ваш бык удивил черную корову.
-- Чем, Джеймс?
-- Тем, что опять ..... белую.

Вот одесские штучки тоже такие... Хочешь говорить литературным языком, а "происхождение" и "корни" обязательно дадут себя знать)))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Вспомнился старый не одесский анекдот.
> *******
> -- Ваша светлость, Ваш бык удивил черную корову.
> -- Чем, Джеймс?
> -- Тем, что опять ..... белую.
> ******
> Вот одесские штучки тоже такие... Хочешь говорить литературным языком, а "происхождение" и "корни" обязательно дадут себя знать)))))


 Тоже "из классики" вспомнилось...
"Как ни старался мальчик Кай сложить из льдинок слово "вечность", у него получалось слово "жопа"" (с)

Вот и с нашим "одесским" так же...
Пытаются "коверкать", а не всегда получается, или получается, но не красиво, а если красиво, то "не от души"...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Тоже "из классики" вспомнилось...
> "Как ни старался мальчик Кай сложить из льдинок слово "вечность", у него получалось слово "жопа"" (с)
> 
> Вот и с нашим "одесским" так же...
> Пытаются "коверкать", а не всегда получается, или получается, но не красиво, а если красиво, то "не от души"...


 Ну это называется "рыба пахнет с головы". В том смысле, что наштамповали псевдоодесского кино и теперь многим кажется, что говоря безграмотно, он* уже* говорит "по-одесски". А как по мне, то не любишь это все искренне, не связано лично у тебя с этим ничего, так зачем вымучивать очередную фальшивку? Не хочу по новой раскручивать вышеизложенную дискуссию. Но вот совсем недавно опять повторяли "Мишку Япончика". Так при всем моем уважении к Гафту, из него такой же одессит, "как из Промокашки скрипач" (С). А вот Шиловский действительно поразил без всяких кавычек и оговорок. Хотя к Одессе не имеет никакого отношения. Такой актер реально может сыграть все!!!

----------


## arial0072

Наличие известной национальности, ещё не делает каждого её носителя автоматически, одесситом.

----------


## OMF

> Наличие известной национальности, ещё не делает каждого её носителя автоматически, одесситом.


 Даже проживание в Одессе не делает автоматически одесситом...

----------


## Пушкин

> Наличие известной национальности, ещё не делает каждого её носителя автоматически, одесситом.


 


> Даже проживание в Одессе не делает автоматически одесситом...


 И даже рождение в Одессе, в некоторых случаях, не делают автоматически одесситом, если в душе не присутствует харизма одессизма...)))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> И даже рождение в Одессе, в некоторых случаях, не делают автоматически одесситом, если в душе не присутствует харизма одессизма...)))


 А рекомендации настоящих одесситов делают одесситом?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А рекомендации настоящих одесситов делают одесситом?


 Ну что Ви, мадам, это ж не как вступить в партию! Какие рекомендации?????)))))))

----------


## OMF

> И даже рождение в Одессе, в некоторых случаях, не делают автоматически одесситом, если в душе не присутствует харизма одессизма...)))


 В том смысле, как это вкладывается здесь, одесситом родиться просто нельзя, им можно только стать. При этом место рождения значения не имеет. Можно также навскидку назвать десяток имен родившихся в Одессе, но "одесситами" не являющихся, при всем уважении к их прочим заслугам.

----------


## Пушкин

> А рекомендации настоящих одесситов делают одесситом?


  Если только вы уверены в их настояЩьности, есть некоторые бьют себя пяткой в грудь, рвут на себе тельняшку и надевают средеземноморские моряцкие кепочки, но это не говорит о том что Одесса живёт в их душах, в их сердцах. 
На вопрос: - Вы коренной одессит?
отвечаю: - коренными бывают только зубы...))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Добрый вечер всем! Читал очен очень долго и вдумчиво все что тут пишут. Очень интересно, сам я бывал в Одессе частенько, Одессу люблю как свой родной город, даже немножечко больше. Так вот,  то бишь, о чем я, смотрю на современную Одессу и складывается впечатления, что отцы Одессы - не ее дети. Во что превратилась Дерибасовская, и какому идиоту, пришла мысль построить  гостиницу на самом причале Морвокзала, сказать что он больной на голову, означало бы сделать большой комплимент, все равно как назвать его гением,  а многострадальная  Греческая площадь ? И еще много чего можно перечислить, может не в тему, но сердце болит...


 "И сатана там правит бал..." (с). "Всё куплю!" - сказало злато... (с)

----------


## Чебурген

> "Всё куплю!" - сказало злато... (с)


 1)-Построишь?
-Куплю!  (с) Летучий корабль  :smileflag: 
2)-У нас мандат на обыск, подписанный Дзержинским. Золото есть?
-Сарочка, золото, за тобой пришли... (с)

----------


## Чебурген

> смотрю на современную Одессу *и складывается впечатления, что отцы Одессы - не ее дети*. Во что превратилась Дерибасовская, и какому идиоту, пришла мысль построить  гостиницу на самом причале Морвокзала, сказать что он больной на голову, означало бы сделать большой комплимент, все равно как назвать его гением,  а многострадальная  Греческая площадь ? И еще много чего можно перечислить, может не в тему, но сердце болит...


  Немножко наоборот... Некоторые "дети Одессы" отличаются от своих "отцов" (если те таки вообще с Одессы) не в лучшую сторону..... "Отцы- основатели"- не одесситы, но они для Одессы сделали гораздо больше.

----------


## Пушкин

> Немножко наоборот... Некоторые "дети Одессы" отличаются от своих "отцов" (если те таки вообще с Одессы) не в лучшую сторону..... "Отцы- основатели"- не одесситы, но они для Одессы сделали гораздо больше.


  "Не тот одессит кто в Одессе живёт, а тот одессит кто Одессой живёт" *И.П.

----------


## Bogomil

Одесса - кладезь народного фольклора, конечно...

----------


## Гидрант

Что-то в последнее время в теме не пополнялся список "одесских" словечек и выражений(((. Не знаю, насколько вспомнившаяся из раннего детства парочка уникальна именно для Одессы... но когда я был еще не дедом, а совсем наоборот, одесские "дедушки" (мой в том числе) употребляли в общении с нами выражения "*шмурыгало" и "герой-чемульпопа*". 

Глагол "шмурыгать"  в смысле "хлюпать носом" встречается и у Шолохова, и у Л.Андреева, но в виде существительного мне не попадался больше нигде. По смыслу близко к "сопляк", но более снисходительное и ласковое - для совсем несмыслёнышей.  

А вот существительное "чемульпопа" - тоже употребляемое для пацанов в поощрительно-насмешливом контексте - это, конечно, перефразировка выражения "герои Чемульпопо", т.е. моряки с "Варяга" и "Корейца", погибшие в начале русско-японской войны. Если учесть, что "деды" росли именно в те годы (мой был 1900 г. рождения), на русско-японских агитационных картинках (о которых хорошо написано в "Белеет парус одинокий"), то такое переосмысление в нарицательное вполне объяснимо.

----------


## arial0072

> Вычитал у Жаботинского «Держут за босявку». Потрясающе!


 Почитай Катаева.

----------


## Чебурген

> Глагол "шмурыгать"  в смысле "хлюпать носом" встречается и у Шолохова, и у Л.Андреева, но в виде существительного мне не попадался больше нигде. По смыслу близко к "сопляк", но более снисходительное и ласковое - для совсем несмыслёнышей.


 Я часто слышал чуть сокращённое "шморгать", а существительное синоним "сопляка"- "шморкач". За "чемульпопу не слыхал  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Я часто слышал чуть сокращённое "шморгать", а существительное синоним "сопляка"- "шморкач". За "чемульпопу не слыхал


 Шморгать носом шмаркулез...это невыводимо)))

----------


## Олива

На "трамвайную тему" (говорят, что не анекдот)  Переполненный 5-й трамвай останавливается на Чижикова, возле вокзала. Народ гроздьями висит на дверях. Вагоновожатая: - Люди, дорогие мои, пожалуйста, или пройдите в вагон, или сойдите! Ноль на массу. Все висят как висели. Она снова:  - Ну я ж вас как людей прошу - или зашли или вышли! Опять ничего не происходит. Тогда она (уже с криком): - Шо ж вы за сволочи!  Раз русского языка не понимаете - счас сверну по 28-му (маршруту трамвая) и не будет вам никакой Аркадии!!!!!!!

----------


## Олива

А это уже анекдот. Лето, жара, переполненный трамвай. Очень полный одессит с кучей пакетов и сумок еле-еле вскарабкивается в вагон, наклоняется, чтобы поставить сумки на пол и... с громким звуком портит воздух! Разогнулся, утер пот со лба - Ох! Нервы ни к черту!  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Одна лишь фраза "я ж вас, как людей прошу",- уже анекдот в тему  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Шморгать носом шмаркулез...это невыводимо)))


 "вышморкаться" , "дранЫки", но зато "брИнза" - милые одесские словечки иногда  выскакивают(или выстреливают) в повседневной речи моих близких знакомых  коренных одесситов  на фоне вполне грамотного литературного языка и правильно построенных предложений :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Одна лишь фраза "я ж вас, как людей прошу",- уже анекдот в тему


 А мне всегда казалось, что это не одесское, а... педагогическое что ли))) Это ж сейчас все личности с пеленок, а нас учили на произведениях типа "Баранкин, будь человеком!!!" И постоянно в школе и даже в ВУЗе призывали "быть людьми" - не шуметь, не баловаться и пр.... На стыке этой ветки и воспоминаний о 80-х одна из наших институтских преподов на фоне звонка с лекции всегда кричала: 
-- Подождите, дайте закончить мысль!!!
-- А это была мысль? - раздавался театральный шепот с галерки))))
Она либо действительно не слышала, либо "делала вид"))) Не обижаться же ей на нас в самом деле.

----------


## amarettaa

Шо-шо?
Одесса, конечно славиться, своими фразами))

----------


## Чебурген

> На стыке этой ветки и воспоминаний о 80-х одна из наших институтских преподов на фоне звонка с лекции всегда кричала: 
> -- Подождите, дайте закончить мысль!!!
> -- А это была мысль? - раздавался театральный шепот с галерки))))


 Из преподавательских перлов в момент звучания звонка было более замечательное: подождите, я ещё не кончил (с)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Из преподавательских перлов в момент звучания звонка было более замечательное: подождите, я ещё не кончил (с)


 Она у нас была дама и такое себе бы не позволила)))) Правда, с мыслями у нее реально было туговато. Потому и возник повод шутить об этом. Наприме, рекомендовала нам готовиться на выбор по трем учебникам. Об одном из которых отзывалась очень негативно: он старый, неполный и пр. Кто-то ради интереса взял именно его в библиотеке и увидел, что все ее лекции списаны оттуда слово в слово.

----------


## Чебурген

> Она у нас была дама и такое себе бы не позволила))))


 Может и не совсем в тему, вспомнилось ещё "со школы"  :smileflag:  Многие должны знать и помнить, что такое "освобождение от украинского", практиковалось для детей военнослужащих, ортодоксальных цадиков  :smileflag:  и просто продвинутых родителей, не хотевших напрягать своего ребёнка лишней фигнёй, и лишними двойками  :smileflag:  Был у нас один такой "русский мальчик" (именно русский, приличные родители, оба кандидаты наук, в Пищепромавтоматике работали), в общем, из серии "в семье не без урода". Освободили его от украинского (кстати даже уроки моно было не посещать, но рекомендовалось просто присутствовать, чтобы нигде не шляться в школьное время). Наша укр. училка- это "отдельный перл", но там "перл на перл", математически в любом случае- плюс  :smileflag:  Как сейчас перед глазами, где-то 8-й класс, она очередную лабуду несёт, тот Андрюша сидит так в позе мыслителя на последней парте, чуть ли не ноги на парту. Она мимо проходит и (это перл, классика, словосочетание, которое от неё на автомате вырывалось): *выйди- встань!* Причём, говорилось именно в такой не логической последовательности. Класс замер в тишине...
И в ответ прозвучала *классика* голосом чуть ли не Ю. Яковлева: оставь меня старушка, я в печали! (8-й класс). 
Занавес?.... :smileflag:

----------


## Ричар

> А мне всегда казалось, что это не одесское, а... педагогическое что ли))) Это ж сейчас все личности с пеленок, а нас учили на произведениях типа "Баранкин, будь человеком!!!" И постоянно в школе и даже в ВУЗе призывали "быть людьми" - не шуметь, не баловаться и пр.... На стыке этой ветки и воспоминаний о 80-х одна из наших институтских преподов на фоне звонка с лекции всегда кричала: 
> -- Подождите, дайте закончить мысль!!!
> -- А это была мысль? - раздавался театральный шепот с галерки))))
> Она либо действительно не слышала, либо "делала вид"))) Не обижаться же ей на нас в самом деле.


  По Одесски:-  "Нажрался , так будь человеком".

----------


## Zhemchug

> По Одесски:-  "*Нажрался* , так будь человеком".


 А трезвому это таки не надо?))))))))

----------


## King888

И смех и грех ...
Несколько лет назад, моя Мама имела инсульт, попросила меня пойти к её подруге взять кое-что. Подруга коренная Одесситка .. вот малая часть моего с ней диалога:
*она* - Как там Мама себе чувствует?
*я*   - Лучше чем могло случится ...
*она* - Мама имеет ещё меня в памяти? 
*я*    - Конечно, недавно за Вас говорила
*она* - Вот тогда, передай ей привет. Скажи Маме, что Фира будет иметь огромный нахес _(счастье)_, видеть её здоровой! 
...

----------


## Bartik

Ой, простите, это я не вам подумал...

----------


## Парусник

И, таки да, не надо мне делать нервы, их есть кому портить...

----------


## Zhemchug

Не выдуманные диалоги. Семейная пара одесской комплекции выбирает мужу брюки. Продавец говорит женщине:
-- Вам надо бороться с его животом.
-- И что Вы мне предлагаете делать?
-- Ну я же вижу, шо в фаст-фуде он у Вас не питается. Он дома кушает. И хорошо кушает. Так Вам надо таки бороться с его животом...

----------


## Mila12

А я на днях от мамы услышала такое словечко:"плоскодонка". Перевожу- девушка с маленькой грудью. ))))))На мой вопрос, где она этого набралась ответа не последовало.
Также не один раз сталкивалась с тем, что гости из других городов никогда не слышали о промозглом молоке ( по нашему- немного прокисшем) и очень удивлялись этомуслову.

----------


## Mila12

Сегодня на базаре выбираю свежую рыбу. А время уже 3 ч. Дня. На ветрине лежат несколько осетров, у прилавка очередь человек 5. Первая дама в очереди долго думает, рассматривает этого осетра ( 3 ч. Дня, он лежит на витрине), все молча напряженно ждут. И тут она с совершенно непосредственным видом спрашивает продавщицу:" А он живой???????" Так и хотелось ее подколоть, что только что выловили в соседней луже, да и вообще он легкими дышит, но сдержалась и промолчала. Но когда увидела широко раскрытые глаза продавщицы, которая удивленно спросила :" ЧТО?", не веря своим ушам. После чего получила тот же вопрос, просто несдержалась и расхохоталась. А продавщица только жалобно так сказала:"да что ж за день та сегодня такой........"

----------


## Bartik

Мужчина, уберите руки! Да не вы, я вон тому с усиками...А вы держитесь, держитесь...)))

----------


## феерический

> Мужчина, уберите руки! Да не вы, я вон тому с усиками...А вы держитесь, держитесь...)))


 Я спокойно представляю себе этот монолог и в Саратове, и в Воронеже, и в Киеве. Одесса тут при чем?

----------


## Bartik

> Я спокойно представляю себе этот монолог и в Саратове, и в Воронеже, и в Киеве. Одесса тут при чем?


 Не знаю... и в Саратове, и в Воронеже, и в Киеве это не слышала. Слышала в Одессе.

----------


## феерический

Согласен, если добавить только нам одним известную интонацию - можно превратить любые строчки в чисто Одесские.

----------


## Bartik

> Согласен, если добавить только нам одним известную интонацию - можно превратить любые строчки в чисто Одесские.


 Да, но интонацию буковками особо не передашь... Но, поверьте, интонация была еще та...)))

----------


## Парусник

- Фима, не расчесывай мне нервы..!

----------


## Bartik

- Ну и как вы себе на это думаете?...

----------


## ЛенчиK

> - Ну и как вы себе на это думаете?...


 - Та шо там говорить: это чистый халоймес!

----------


## sibelis

...я буду вам намекать - а вы гаварите цифры...я ж не могу...они же - арабские...

----------


## sibelis

...и ещё "убойная!" фраза Жванецкого..." копаться в "мусорках" - не стыдно,мальчик...стыдно, когда это начинает нравится... "

----------


## ЛенчиK

Люди! Помогите!
Прошу прощения за ОФФ.....
Домашнее задание племянницы: каким боком  к Одессе относятся :
1; 3; 33; 36; 67; 85.
Подозреваю, что "1" - это первое апреля, "3" - три цвета на флаге города.... а вот остальное - поставило меня в тупик!
Если кто отзовется - буду очень признательна(ато стыдно перед премяшкой :smileflag: )

----------


## sibelis

...а где ваша математичка такую "дурь" покупает ???!

----------


## ЛенчиK

> ...а где ваша математичка такую "дурь" покупает ???!


 
это уже другой вопрос......... сама в шоке

----------


## sibelis

... - Изя, ты таки-да лучший ученик в классе...скажи мне задачку : у тебя 10 яблок, ты отдаешь мне половину и скока у тебя остается ???
... - девять с половиной, учитель...

----------


## Антрэ

вчера услышала от соседки-  " ..и я вот  таким макарчиком...", забавно было вместе с соответствующей интонацией)))

----------


## Чебурген

> вчера услышала от соседки-  " ..и я вот  таким макарчиком...", забавно было вместе с соответствующей интонацией)))


 в 20-30-х наверное, говорили "и я вот таким наганчиком", а до конца сороковых: "и я вот таким тэтэшником"  :smileflag: 
Кстати, хоть это скорее в какую-то лингвистическую тему, а не в эту, меня с юности занимала фраза "куда Макар телят не гонял". Почему именно Макар, а не дядя Федя или Семён Петрович, например?  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

Развернутый ответ про Макара и макаром(оно же образом) :smileflag: 
http://otvet.mail.ru/question/14098023

----------


## sasasa02

> в 20-30-х наверное, говорили "и я вот таким наганчиком", а до конца сороковых: "и я вот таким тэтэшником" 
> Кстати, хоть это скорее в какую-то лингвистическую тему, а не в эту, меня с юности занимала фраза "куда Макар телят не гонял". Почему именно Макар, а не дядя Федя или Семён Петрович, например?


 Макар - может быть пистолет имелся ввиду?
Тот может и погонять... похлеще Вашего Семён Петровича!

----------


## Антрэ

> это уже другой вопрос......... сама в шоке


 а вы видели учебники и  хрестоматии по укр литературе? ШО ЦЭ?

----------


## sibelis

...ой Сёма,а шо ви себе знаете,вчера Моню таки ограбили...прям тутачки, на Привозе !!!
... - да шо ж ви эта такое ггаварите, ой - подержите мой арбуз...

----------


## sibelis

...а теперь кой-чего из авторского...

----------


## sibelis

"...шоби правильно выбрать на базаре селедку, для начала проверьте своё портмоне...подчеркиваю - "своё"...иначе идите дышать в скверик на Базарной...и давайте мне здесь без "левых базаров"...я всё сказал...

----------


## Zhemchug

Ну все, сейчас пойдет поток "авторских"))) цитат  из "Ликвидации" и "Шулера", не приведи Господи))))

----------


## феерический

Сезонными наплывами все как-то происходит, как если электричка приезжает - так сразу несется авторское обновление темы)

----------


## Panty

> ... и "Шулера", не приведи Господи))))


 Не, ну там была одна фразочка, когда мальчик Костя не знал, что купить на борщ:
- Что вы там едите в своей Москве?
- Сосиськи.
- Оно и видно что сосиськи.
Мы её иногда вставляем, когда обсуждаем мЭню дня))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Не, ну там была одна фразочка, когда мальчик Костя не знал, что купить на борщ:
> - Что вы там едите в своей Москве?
> - Сосиськи.
> - Оно и видно что сосиськи.
> Мы её иногда вставляем, когда обсуждаем мЭню дня))


 В Одессе обсуждать мэню дня довольно "опасное занятие"))) Домашние задолбают заказами. У меня внучка может на завтрак "заказать" и фаршированный перец, и фаршированную шейку. В результате я отказалась от этой "порочной практики"...
"З'їсть-то воно з'їсть, але хто ж йому дасть?)))"

----------


## Panty

> В Одессе обсуждать мэню дня довольно "опасное занятие"))) Домашние задолбают заказами. У меня внучка может на завтрак "заказать" и фаршированный перец, и фаршированную шейку. В результате я отказалась от этой "порочной практики"...
> "З'їсть-то воно з'їсть, але хто ж йому дасть?)))"


 Заказы Вашей внучки меня не удивляют, потому что примерно такие же заказы я имею по выходным от своего сыночки, причем сугубо на завтрак,т.к. у нас завтраки имеют тенденцию плавно переходить в обед, особенно при такой погоде как сегодня))) Обсуждение мэню обычно возникает, когда хочется чего-то новенького из старенького, типа не чисто просто битки, а битки с вывертом)))) Но когда начинается спор между моими мужчинами что мама приготовит на гарнир "я хочу пюре" или "я хочу жаренную картошечку с луком", я сразу говорю "Хорошо, я приготовлю домашнюю лапшу!", и споры моментально иссякают)))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Заказы Вашей внучки меня не удивляют, потому что примерно такие же заказы я имею по выходным от своего сыночки, причем сугубо на завтрак,т.к. у нас завтраки имеют тенденцию плавно переходить в обед, особенно при такой погоде как сегодня))) Обсуждение мэню обычно возникает, когда хочется чего-то новенького из старенького, типа не чисто просто битки, а битки с вывертом)))) Но когда начинается спор между моими мужчинами что мама приготовит на гарнир "я хочу пюре" или "я хочу жаренную картошечку с луком", я сразу говорю "Хорошо, я приготовлю домашнюю лапшу!", и споры моментально иссякают)))))


 Мне не далее, как сегодня утром, было заявлено: У нас есть дома спагетти, но мама же никогда!!! (чуть ли не с рыданием в голосе))) ) мне их не готовит!!! И вообще втихаря настучать на свою маму у малой самое милое дело))) Как хорошо, что я не свЭкровь!!!)))) Я б ту "садюгу" маму уже б терпеть не могла))))

----------


## Чебурген

А эти маленькие едОцалы сейчас хотят что- то есть, кроме пиццы, репертуара макдональдса, пельменей и макаронов?  :smileflag:  Разве что, всякий халоймес, типа барни и киндеров.

----------


## Zhemchug

> А эти маленькие едОцалы сейчас хотят что- то есть, кроме пиццы, репертуара макдональдса, пельменей и макаронов?  Разве что, всякий халоймес, типа барни и киндеров.


 Помнишь, как в старом фильме: "Я не умею кюшать то, что ты умеешь готовить")))) (С) 
У меня дочка только учится кулинарии и процесс затягивается))) А мелкая разбалована бабушками в смысле домашней еды "разных народов"))) И вполне нехило употребляет домашнее при первой возможности. Приговаривая с чисто одесской интонацией: "Мама, ты что не умеешь это делать? Ну что там делать?" Такой вот растет физик-теоретик))))

----------


## Panty

> Мне не далее, как сегодня утром, было заявлено: У нас есть дома спагетти, но мама же никогда!!! (чуть ли не с рыданием в голосе))) ) мне их не готовит!!! И вообще втихаря настучать на свою маму у малой самое милое дело))) Как хорошо, что я не свЭкровь!!!)))) Я б ту "садюгу" маму уже б терпеть не могла))))


  В чисто воспитательных целям после таких фраз, я делаю шах и мат "Утром яишница, в обед яишница, на ужин - омлет. Скоро я буду кудахтать как петух!"(с) 




> А эти маленькие едОцалы сейчас хотят что- то есть, кроме пиццы, репертуара макдональдса, пельменей и макаронов?  Разве что, всякий халоймес, типа барни и киндеров.


  Хотят и еще как, по крайней мере, когда ребенки избалованы вкусностями одесской еды, то про химакалии вспоминают оооочень редко, разве что сбить аскомину))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

> В чисто воспитательных целям после таких фраз, я делаю шах и мат "Утром яишница, в обед яишница, на ужин - омлет. Скоро я буду кудахтать как петух!"(с)


 Ну я же одесская БАБУШКА Мне по штату полагается ребенка не воспитывать, а потакать, подкармливать и "раскармливать", развлекать, рассказывать мансы. А воспитывать есть "специально обученные люди"))))

А насчет одесской еды. Я курицу с блинами теперь не готовлю, хотя лично мне было очень удобно. Ребенок сказал: "Шейка должна быть отдельно, блины - отдельно!!!" Отакэ))))

----------


## Panty

> Ну я же одесская БАБУШКА Мне по штату полагается ребенка не воспитывать, а потакать, подкармливать и "раскармливать", развлекать, рассказывать мансы. А воспитывать есть "специально обученные люди"))))
> 
> А насчет одесской еды. Я курицу с блинами теперь не готовлю, хотя лично мне было очень удобно. Ребенок сказал: "Шейка должна быть отдельно, блины - отдельно!!!" Отакэ))))


  У нас бабушка(моя мама) и накормит, и раскормит, и поразвлекает, и повоспитывает, если нужно))) а мама , т.е. я, это все вместе+ бонус в виде "мама знает всё-всё, а если и не знает, то каким-то макаром всё равно узнаёт" такая себе ходячая энциклопедия))))

----------


## Наташа_Т

> *Ну я же одесская БАБУШКА* Мне по штату полагается ребенка не воспитывать, а потакать, подкармливать и "раскармливать", развлекать, рассказывать мансы. А воспитывать есть "специально обученные люди"))))
> 
> А насчет одесской еды. Я курицу с блинами теперь не готовлю, хотя лично мне было очень удобно. Ребенок сказал: "Шейка должна быть отдельно, блины - отдельно!!!" Отакэ))))


 Ми знаем! Бабушка - мама в квадрате в лучших ее проявлениях)))) А как правильно: Бобеле? (По аналогии с момеле и тотеле?).

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ми знаем! Бабушка - мама в квадрате в лучших ее проявлениях)))) А как правильно: Бобеле? (По аналогии с момеле и тотеле?).


 Моя внучка знает еще "маниси" - бабушка по гагаузски. Сначала она мне пыталась все переводить это слово, но я объяснила, что понимаю и так. Языку есть смысл учить, когда хотя бы несколько человек в семье на нем общаются. Летом у той бабушки малая находится в той языковой среде и понемногу учит их язык. А у меня уже не с кем говорить на идиш...

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Моя внучка знает еще "маниси" - бабушка по гагаузски. Сначала она мне пыталась все переводить это слово, но я объяснила, что понимаю и так. Языку есть смысл учить, когда хотя бы несколько человек в семье на нем общаются. Летом у той бабушки малая находится в той языковой среде и понемногу учит их язык. *А у меня уже не с кем говорить на идиш...*


  Как, а внучку научить? Это, батенька, эгоизЬм)), т.е. не батенька, конечно, но откуда она будет знать, если ее не подкуёте Вы? Вот гагаузская бабушка таки учит внучку)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Как, а внучку научить? Это, батенька, эгоизЬм)), т.е. не батенька, конечно, но откуда она будет знать, если ее не подкуёте Вы? Вот гагаузская бабушка таки учит внучку)))


 Надо будет - и подкуём, и взнуздаем, и пришпорим))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Надо будет - и подкуём, и взнуздаем, и пришпорим))))


 И песенку споём. Как там, из классики: Ваше Благородие, госпожа мазл тов, для кого ты добрая, а кому шлимазл  :smileflag:  Сорри за вольную трактовку, не слишком силён в нюансах Языка...

----------


## Антонина Р.

- Это правда, что в Одессе всегда отвечают вопросом на вопрос?
- Кто вам это сказал?!

----------


## Mila12

Сегодня порадовал диалог бабули-покупательницы с продавцом овощей на рынке "Черемушки":
Б: Морковка кормовая?
П: кормовой морковки не бывает-это миф
Б: а чего она такая большая?
П:ну переросла она, понимаете. Росла, росла и выросла. Ну откуда я знаю чего ее раньше не выдернули. Ну вот люди ведь тоже разные бывают. Одни высокие выростают, а другие маленькими остаются.


И так он искренне бабули расталковывал, что уходила я от них с улыбкой на лице.

----------


## Чебурген

> П:ну переросла она, понимаете. Росла, росла и выросла. Ну откуда я знаю чего ее раньше не выдернули. Ну вот люди ведь тоже разные бывают. Одни высокие выростают, а другие маленькими остаются.


 Людей тоже не успели рано выдернуть?  :smileflag:

----------


## Ellena_

> Люди! Помогите!
> Прошу прощения за ОФФ.....
> Домашнее задание племянницы: каким боком  к Одессе относятся :
> 1; 3; 33; 36; 67; 85.
> Подозреваю, что "1" - это первое апреля, "3" - три цвета на флаге города.... а вот остальное - поставило меня в тупик!
> Если кто отзовется - буду очень признательна(ато стыдно перед премяшкой)


 Так и что там за ответ? Интересненько...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Людей тоже не успели рано выдернуть?


 Ну да, что общего между беременной женщиной, подгоревшим пирогом и утопленником?))))
А кормовой буряк и морковка все таки есть. Карательку когда ни выдергивай она останется маленькой и сладкой.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Ну да, *что общего* между беременной женщиной, подгоревшим пирогом и утопленником?))))
> А кормовой буряк и морковка все таки есть. Карательку когда ни выдергивай она останется маленькой и сладкой.


 Просветите шлимазла)) И шо же общего???

----------


## Чебурген

Вовремя не вытащили  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Вовремя не вытащили


 Таки да)))))))))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Кроме шлимазл есть сходное слово нитойгениш (несчастье, безрукий и прочие эпитеты, которыми нередко награждают домашних, разбивших или испортивших что-то)...

----------


## Schock

Не-одесситам иногда тяжело даются наши анекдоты типа:
Сына пришел домой  с заданием : сочинить задачу
- Мама , я уже сочинил: Гусь весит 15 кг , а свиня-100
- Это, сыночка , НЕ задача .У задачи всегда в конце есть вопрос.
-Хорошо. Уже готово! Гусь весит 15 кг, а свинья 100. И ш-што? ( без интонации - тяжело)




> ... - Изя, ты таки-да лучший ученик в классе...скажи мне задачку : у тебя 10 яблок, ты отдаешь мне половину и скока у тебя остается ???
> ... - девять с половиной, учитель...

----------


## sibelis

...задача - то кагда "наоборот" ; "свинья весит 15кг, а гусь - 100кг..." ...ото задача-незадача...

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...задача - то кагда "наоборот" ; "свинья весит 15кг, а гусь - 100кг..." ...ото задача-незадача...


 А в чем в такой задаче цимес))))? У нас даже детские задачки обычно носят практичный характер. А уморить свинью до 15 кг так же бессмысленно, как откормить гуся до 100.

----------


## inborz

цимес в вопросе "и что?"

----------


## Пушкин

А вот такая задачка - одолжил я у друга 100 рублей и благополучно потерял их, потом у знакомой одолжил ещё 50 рублей и купил на них две шоколадки по 10 рублей, а оставшиеся 30 отдал другу. Теперь я ему должен 70 рублей + 50 рублей знакомой + 2 шоколадки по 10 рублей = 140 рублей, а где ещё 10 рублей делись я Вас спрашиваю, где? Одолжил то я 100+50 =150 
Кто стырил червонец, признавайтесь?))))

----------


## doc-men

...

----------


## Kolombini

*Пушкин*, ну это детский сад))  + тема не про задачи вроде.

----------


## Пушкин

> *Пушкин*, ну это детский сад))  + тема не про задачи вроде.


  а так ви ещё не поняли за шо тут тема? Так про детские сады, это вам не тут...)))

----------


## Schock

Того же типа :
Одессит находит лопатник. Поднимает . Открывает.
- Кто бы сомневался.... Уже не хватает...




> А вот такая задачка - одолжил я у друга 100 рублей и благополучно потерял их, потом у знакомой одолжил ещё 50 рублей и купил на них две шоколадки по 10 рублей, а оставшиеся 30 отдал другу. Теперь я ему должен 70 рублей + 50 рублей знакомой + 2 шоколадки по 10 рублей = 140 рублей, а где ещё 10 рублей делись я Вас спрашиваю, где? Одолжил то я 100+50 =150 
> Кто стырил червонец, признавайтесь?))))

----------


## sipaseo

Одни одессит в гостях у другого.
Хозяин гостью:
- Тебе пять или шесть ложечек сахару?..
- Три, но шоб я видел.

----------


## sipaseo

Одни одессит в гостях у другого.
Хозяин гостью:
- Тебе пять или шесть ложечек сахару?..
- Три, но шоб я видел.

----------


## sibelis

"...Сеня, кушай борщ, шоб ты сдох, ты должен поправиться!!!!"

----------


## yourmind

Если к вам пришли гости и вы поставили хрен, тогда никто не сможет сказать, что у вас на на столе ни хрена не было, а если вы поставите хрен в нескольких видах, тогда можно сказать гостям:
— Какого хрена вам еще нужно?

----------


## bimerr

Так что там про те две чоколадки, где червонец?)

----------


## Чебурген

> где червонец?)


 Золотой царской монетой, или советским "банковским билетом" образца  1937 года?  :smileflag: 
Шота в теме кризис жанра, пошла штамповка "одесских" анекдотов

----------


## KIRA_

я таки немножко знаю одесского языка

----------


## KIRA_

посмотрите на Дюка с люка!

----------


## KIRA_

одной попой на два базара

----------


## KIRA_

– Тарас Петрович, как дела, как живете?
– Живу как моль: один костюм уже проел, теперь взялся за второй. А вы, Григорий Матвеич, как живете?
– Как я живу? Как арбуз: пузо растет, а хвостик сохнет.

----------


## inborz

Это одесская штучка? Я вас умоляю

----------


## KIRA_

я думаю к месту!

----------


## Гидрант

А вы не очень обидитесь, если я скажу, что место, где оно будет "к месту" - как раз то, которое моя бабушка (окончившая гимназию Бален де Балю и поэтому не в полной мере овладевшая пролетарским лексиконом) деликатно именовала "одно место"  :smileflag: 

Впрочем, "Кривое зеркало" может оценить ваши старания выше, чем форум одесситов. Попытайтесь.

----------


## Марина-0309

> Одни одессит в гостях у другого.
> Хозяин гостью:
> - Тебе пять или шесть ложечек сахару?..
> - Три, но шоб я видел.


 У меня сейчас строители работают, слышу сегодня из комнаты диалог (делает один из них чай):
- Олег, тебе сколько сахара?
- Одну.
- Но тут ложечка маленькая...
- Тогда две. ))))))))))))

----------


## KIRA_

> А вы не очень обидитесь, если я скажу, что место, где оно будет "к месту" - как раз то, которое моя бабушка (окончившая гимназию Бален де Балю и поэтому не в полной мере овладевшая пролетарским лексиконом) деликатно именовала "одно место" 
> 
> Впрочем, "Кривое зеркало" может оценить ваши старания выше, чем форум одесситов. Попытайтесь.


  Прекрасное замечание) я учту) я здесь буду стараться) с вашего позволения...)))

----------


## KIRA_

Как начинается радиовещание в разных городах:

— Внимание! Говорит Москва.

— Уваха! Ховорыт Кыйыв.

— Ахтунг! Хир шприхт Берлин.

— Ша! Одесса имеет сказать пару слов.

----------


## Moon Cat

Маркетинговый ход по-одесски: 
Горит крыша звоните 101
Нужна крыша             102
Поехала крыша          103  
Построить крышу       33 32 35 ул.Торговая возле Нового базара

----------


## inborz



----------


## BIGBIG

Реклама музея восковых фигур
Вы еще можете ходить?Так зайдите и посмотрите на тех кто уже не может!!!

----------


## феерический

снова электричка приехала....

----------


## Ричар

> снова электричка приехала....


 с Тирасполя.

----------


## Чебурген

> с Тирасполя.


 С Тирасполя не электричка, а кишинёвский *дизель* приезжает.

 Электричка с области  :smileflag: 
И вот тут начинается "классика"...

У выходящих в глазах "горит одесский огонёк" (с)
 Шоб "им часами всё отбило" (с)

А вообще, мне больше нравится эта версия



Но всё это в конце концов ассоциируется с

----------


## sibelis

...тока шо придумал..."... - мадам Циперович, скажите откровенно - у вашей Цилечки шо таки-да всего пэрвый размер груди???!... - да , Моня, шобби мне сдох, да...и - шо ???!... - та не, я ничё...просто - хвастаюсь своим хорошим зрэнием..."

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...Здорово ночевали, станичники!...


 От жалко шо счас не лето. А то с такой бы энергией вентилятор крутить!!!))) Хоть польза бы была... А то столько слов и все впустую....

----------


## visor77

> Как начинается радиовещание в разных городах:
> 
> — Внимание! Говорит Москва.
> 
> — Уваха! Ховорыт Кыйыв.
> 
> — Ахтунг! Хир шприхт Берлин.
> 
> — Ша! Одесса имеет сказать пару слов.


 Стойте там и слушайте сюда! Нет, Вы такие откройте свои уши и вдумайтесь в слова: обычно после слов "Говорит Москва" всегда говорили "работают все радиостанции Советского Союза!". То есть пока Москва говорит - все работают!

----------


## Галя-Ляля

У меня в начале этого столетия  была зам, милейшая женщина, так она говорила: "Галиночка, не смешите меня жить"

----------


## Это я

> Они же спиногрызы  
> Вспомнила анекдот про то, как пара снимает дачу. 
> Хозяева спрашивают: а детей у вас нет?
> Пара: Нет-нет, детей нет.
> Договорились, въезжают. Из машины вылетают трое детей и начинают с воплями носиться по даче. 
> Хозяева в шоке: вы же говорили что детей нет?!
> Пара: а это шо - дети? Это ж сволочи!


 Только набрела на эту темку, с интересом читаю , и хоть пост почти трёхлетней давности, пройти мимо не могу. Вы анекдот, а я из жизни. Мама у меня в парикмахерской работала, и там всех самых любимых сволочами называли. А мамина племянница приехала из Херсона и  училась там же на парикмахера. Прихожу я как-то в парикмахерскую, мама с племянницей воркуют - мама объясняет ей, как бигуди накручивать, а клиентка спрашивает:Это ваша дочечка?".На что племянница  мамина гордо так:"Я не дочечка, я -сволочь!", и снисходительно так в мою сторону:"А дочечка вон стоит...".

----------


## Чебурген

> Мама у меня в парикмахерской работала, и там всех самых любимых сволочами называли.


 Боюсь показаться слишком банальным в этой теме , я по жизни был в детстве послушным ребёнком, но иногда всё же, как выражался дедушка, немного чудил  :smileflag: Особенно, когда находился в гостях у двоюродной бабушки(на одной улице жила, с детства в гости к ней сам ходил), особенно, когда к ней в то же время приходил в гости двоюродный дедушка (сестра и брат моей родной бабули, которая по жизни была более строгА со мной  :smileflag: )
Так вот "двоюродный дедушка", когда я буквально "влезал на голову", двоюродной бабушке, говорил: не делай бабушке плохо, если вдруг её не станет, над кем ты ещё так сможешь издеваться? Издевайся лучше надо мной...

----------


## Zhemchug

> Боюсь показаться слишком банальным в этой теме , я по жизни был в детстве послушным ребёнком, но иногда всё же, как выражался дедушка, немного чудил Особенно, когда находился в гостях у двоюродной бабушки(на одной улице жила, с детства в гости к ней сам ходил), особенно, когда к ней в то же время приходил в гости двоюродный дедушка (сестра и брат моей родной бабули, которая по жизни была более строгА со мной )
> Так вот "двоюродный дедушка", когда я буквально "влезал на голову", двоюродной бабушке, говорил: не делай бабушке плохо, если вдруг её не станет, над кем ты ещё так сможешь издеваться? Издевайся лучше надо мной...


 У меня внучка на днях приехала с каникул от своей второй гагаузской бабушки. Там прожила чуть больше недели и поначалу пробовала "крутить голову" с меню: хочу оливье, фаршированную шейку, фаршированный перец (особенно на завтрак ее такие мысли одолевали). Но ей очень быстро там объяснили, что заказы делать она будет в Одессе мне и своей маме. А здесь будет есть, что дают. Поняла и успокоилась))) Они и так считают ее избалованной одесситкой и на капризы не особо обращают внимание)))).

----------


## Winlive

А хде подевались ГИЦЕЛЯ ( пидоры)??????????

----------


## Это я

Сегодня украинский комментатор комментирует олимпиаду: эта пара тоже может ШОРОХУ наделать.Так мне интересно- шороху наделать - это одесское выражение?

----------


## Schock

Шорох- на блатном наречии - скандал В одесском - много блатных слов и выражений Наверняка наше У нас любят выражаться от противоположного Например: 
Вот мне совсем не интересно, что ты тут стал?
 нарваться на комплимент,
ЗАНЯТЬ — прямая противоположность толкованию этого слова в русском языке.( займите мне...) 
холера ясная ,мэтр с кепкой ( маленький) СнайпЭр - значит не попал во что-то, чемпийон- значит нет результатов, порядочная сволочь, поганый ребенок= хороший, немножко дурной( идиет)- совсем дурной ,  тихий ужас- значит от него много шума ,
культурно врезать, 
ни разу не хотел , те всю дорогу хотел ,
кушать ИЗ ложком, из ножом, из вилком ,
вы не слышали новость? 
рекламация в смысле реклама, 
полечить в смысле избить т.е довести до лечения,
 манечка величия, 


> Сегодня украинский комментатор комментирует олимпиаду: эта пара тоже может ШОРОХУ наделать.Так мне интересно- шороху наделать - это одесское выражение?

----------


## феерический

Не осилил по причине отсутствия пунктуации и смысла(

----------


## Это я

> Не осилил по причине отсутствия пунктуации и смысла(


  Аналогично)

----------


## Чебурген

Третьим буду....  :smileflag:  Копипастить тоже надо уметь....

----------


## Panty

Звучит непереводимый набор слов(с)

----------


## Kolombini

конечно, читать тексты без знаков препинания не вызывает эйфории) но, говорить, что "ничего не понятно" - уж вы меня извините..

----------


## Это я

> конечно, читать тексты без знаков препинания не вызывает эйфории) но, говорить, что "ничего не понятно" - уж вы меня извините..


 Извиняю, конечно, но я , действительно, ничего не поняла.

----------


## Наташа_Т

> Третьим буду....  Копипастить тоже надо уметь....


 Шо вы пьете втихаря?  :smileflag:

----------


## visor77

> Шо вы пьете втихаря?


 Третий литр вискаря

----------


## Schock

Значит я филОЛУХ
Шорох- на блатном наречии - скандал (противоположное значение слов: Скандал подразумевает шум и крик, а никак не шорох)

 У нас любят выражаться от противоположного Например: 
 Вот мне совсем не интересно, - имеет противоположный смысл (  Вот мне  совсем не интересно,какая гадина мне смитте под дверь кинула? Значит реально человек ХОЧЕТ понять, кто эта гадюка)

 нарваться на комплимент,- имеет значение нарваться на глубоко ругательные слова в свой адрес
 ЗАНЯТЬ — прямая противоположность толкованию этого слова в русском языке.( займите мне...) 

 холера ясная - Холера не может быть ясной, а тем более прекрасной
мэтр с кепкой ( маленький)-  выражение мЭтр - употреблядось к людям ВЫСОКОЙ должности ( адвокаты, судьи, нотариусы)
 СнайпЭр - значит не попал во что-то, ( это по аналогии с мЭтр )
чемпийон- значит нет результатов, т. е - НЕ чемпион 
 порядочная сволочь,- сволочь не может быть "порядочной" 
поганый ребенок= хороший, 
немножко дурной( идиет)- совсем дурной ,это от английского, где все деликатно ( пример: Если англичанин скажет, что в каюте немного мокро- значит корабль идет ко дну и воды там по колено)
 тихий ужас( о ребенке) - значит от ребенка много шума ,
 культурно врезать, - врезать нельзя "культурно"
 ни разу не хотел , т.е всю дорогу хотел ,
 полечить в смысле избить т.е довести до лечения,
 манечка величия,- уничижительное прилагательное несовместимое с  существительным  "величие", дающее выражению противоположный смысл
Я чаще печатаю на другом языке , поэтому у меня вечно вместо точек на русском буква "ю" выскакивает 
Поэтому я точки пропускаюю 
Извините

----------


## Zhemchug

> Значит я филОЛУХ....


 К слову, "манечка" говорят не только о величии, но и о любом навязчивом действии, словах-паразитах и пр. Т. е. обо всем, что "я не могу иначе" (С) А поганый ребенок часто говорят чтоб не "сглазить", не перехвалить и пр.

----------


## Гидрант

"*Холера ясная*" к ироническому переосмыслению понятий никакого отношения не имеет.  "Холера ясна" (cholera jasna) - очень известное польское ругательство (средней степени тяжести  :smileflag: ).  В полной виде первоначально звучало в форме "Niech cię jasna cholera weźmie!", потом второстепенные слова проклятия ("пусть тебя заберет") поляки в своей речи убрали. 
Почему именно "ясна", надо спрашивать у ляхов, но т.к. jasna по-польски значит и "светлая", думаю, присутствует намек на прозрачность экскрементов  :smileflag:  - смертельный, именно холерный (а не тифозный, скажем)  понос, как раз  этим и отличается.

ПС. При наличии улицы Польской и немалой в прошлые годы польской диаспоре вполне естественно, что в речи коренных ("прошлых") одесситов, наряду с вышеупомянутой холерой, всякие "пшепрашем", "пенёнзы", "матка боска", "добже разумем" и т.д. вставлялись в речевой поток наравне с "халоймес" или  азохн вей".

----------


## pelmen2008

> Я сейчас живу в Москве, но родилась в Одессе, приезжаю каждое лето к бабуле, и нежно обожаю Одессу  
> Весь этот *колорит одесской речи сразу бросается в глаза* по приезде. Акцент великолепный! Причем одесситы думают, что они говорят без акцента, а москвичи с акцентом. В свою очередь москвичи думают наоборот! ))) На самом деле без акцента говорят только дикторы на телевидении, да и то не все! 
> Если кто-то говорит, что одесские фразочки  - это дело устаревшее - это не так! До сих пор на улицах, на пляже подслушиваю (каюсь!) разговоры - очень забавно )) Но сама по привычке в Москве употребляю одесские выражения типа "трусить", "парадная" "синенькие", "буряк". Парадных в Москве нет, только подъезды. Парадные есть в Питере, но они там в среднем роде - "парадное". 
> А вообще из типично одесских выражений, не указанных (кажется) ранее - "толчок" в смысле рынок. толчком в Москве называют исключительно унитазы. Ругательство "конченый" в Одессе произносят довольно часто, москвичи над ним смеются. Шкарлупки бывают только в Одессе. А вообще одесситы очень креативны в плане речи, но их легко понять (но не москвичам). Например подруга сказала замечательную фразу "села на бордюр и *раздела носки на асфальт*" Всем одесситам сразу понятно, что девушка сняла носки и положила их на асфальт. Но КАК это сказано!!!
> А что касается надписей в маршрутках типа "место для удара головой" или "тише скажешь - дальше будешь" и многих других, то это отнюдь не изобретение одесситов. В Москве такие надписи встречаются чуть ли не чаще, чем в Одессе. И бывают более изощренными  
> А вообще Одесса форева - с ней никогда не скучно


 вы таки остались Одесситкой)

----------


## pelmen2008

> Мои московские друзья долго смеялись со слова кастрюлить. Просто таки был истерический хохот. У них частный извоз называется *бомбить*. Тут уже смеялась я =)


 Ви не слышали, как их называют в Донецкой области. Спросите меня и я вам таки отвечу, что их называют *грачи*!

----------


## Чебурген

В Киеве вроде тоже грачи. Но если из существительных кастрюля (кастрюльщики) и бомбилы можно создать вполне естественные созвучные  глаголы, обозначающие действие: кастрюлить и бомбить, то какое действие(глагол) от слова грачи?  :smileflag:

----------


## zoran

грачевать, как   не странно . Иногда  говорили  "бомбить"....

----------


## visor77

> Ви не слышали, как их называют в Донецкой области. Спросите меня и я вам таки отвечу, что их называют *грачи*!


 Продолжу алаверды  :smileflag: 
"Бобмила" - это извозчик, а "грачами" называют именно пассажиров, "голосующих" на обочине - взмах руки с просьбой подвезти напоминает движение крыла грача.

----------


## Zhemchug

Из недавно услышанного. Не уверена, что каждое слово именно одесское, но прозвучало очень колоритно. Семейная пара. Муж поговорил по телефону, явно расстроен.
-- Что случилось?
-- Звонил Саша, сказал, что из-за этого гармидера в стране клиент с нами не рассчитается.
-- Ну так потеряй его.
-- Так он же нам должен!
-- Тогда найди его на чем-то.

----------


## Schock

Интересное наблюдение насчет экскрементов. А у нас самое популярное выражение в семье по отношению к польской родственнице Софке и ее выводку было ""пся крев" А поскольку ее малолетняя дочь Крися вечно доносила на всех и тянула все, что плохо лежит, то еще и говорили: "крисятничает"  или "скрисила". Но это уже в узком кругу...

----------


## nattigo

Скоро лето в разгаре будет

----------


## Beauty27

Столько страниц в этой теме..а смысл? Словарь для приезжих? Мы и так знаем, КАК мы говорим)

Не скажу за конкретные обороты речи, но нас всегда везде узнавали)
Наверно, по интонации. Так как знающие признавали одесситов, а остальные считали, что я, мы на них все время "наезжаем". Что типа у нас всегда "претензия в голосе")))
Из свежайшего: в Борисполе - я иду и просто со своим ребенком разговариваю, навстречу тетки: "О!!! Одесса!!! Привееееет!"  :smileflag:

----------


## Наташа_Т

> *Столько страниц в этой теме..а смысл?* Словарь для приезжих? Мы и так знаем, КАК мы говорим)
> 
> Не скажу за конкретные обороты речи, но нас всегда везде узнавали)
> Наверно, по интонации. Так как знающие признавали одесситов, а остальные считали, что я, мы на них все время "наезжаем". Что типа у нас всегда "претензия в голосе")))
> Из свежайшего: в Борисполе - я иду и просто со своим ребенком разговариваю, навстречу тетки: "О!!! Одесса!!! Привееееет!"


 Для нас был смысл повспоминать - посмаковать...А кому смысла нет, тот и читать не будет.

----------


## Snailik

Ой, шоб вы сдохли, как вы мне нравитесь )))

----------


## Beauty27

> Для нас был смысл повспоминать - посмаковать...А кому смысла нет, тот и читать не будет.


 А мне грустно это вспоминать.. Да, у нас и сейчас это, безусловно, есть, иначе бы в других городах это в нас не замечали. Но я на своей жизни ТАК чувствую, что Одесса меняется... Я скучаю за стилем общения людей в моем детстве за столом в доме моей бабушки на Слободке. Мне кажется, разница в том, что тогда люди, общающиеся на одесском языке, были везде, а сейчас их намного меньше. По крайней мере, на улицах я их почти не слышу..разве что в гостях у людей, знакомых с детства.

ps и я думаю, что мы, говоря на таком языке, не замечаем, что наши обороты речи какие-то не такие) Это виднее со стороны)

----------


## Zhemchug

С годами мы становимся все больше похожими на старшее поколение - наших ушедших близких. И, если не внешне, то в каких-то мелочах поведения, движений, взглядов. И это сходство, и потребность сохранить то тепло, которое мы о них помним, возможно не дадут совсем исчезнуть Одессе и одесскому языку. Те, кто ищут рациональное зерно, "смысл" в этой памяти и тяге к своим корням, никогда его не найдут. Да и зачем? Любовь, слава богу, - самое необъективное и необъяснимое понятие на свете. Но она, тем не менее - основа всего. Лишите человека способности любить и помнить и он будет способен только убивать. Если хоть на что-то он только будет способен. Как-то так.

----------


## Beauty27

Zhemchug, этот камешек мне?
Я искала смысл в теме, а не в одесском языке или любви к близким...ты чего??
Перечитай мой пост, пожалуйста...мне обидно..

----------


## Zhemchug

> Zhemchug, этот камешек мне?
> Я искала смысл в теме, а не в одесском языке или любви к близким...ты чего??
> Перечитай мой пост, пожалуйста...мне обидно..


 Камнями с детства не кидаюсь - не мой стиль))))) Обидеть персонально никак не хотела. А смысл в данной теме искать бессмысленно, почти, как смысл в жизни, в наших добрых чувствах друг к другу.

----------


## Чебурген

> А смысл в данной теме искать бессмысленно, почти, как смысл в жизни, в наших добрых чувствах друг к другу.


 Точно так же, как филологам искать лингвистический смысл в "*таки да*"  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А смысл в данной теме искать бессмысленно, почти, как смысл в жизни, в наших добрых чувствах друг к другу.


  А поговорить?

----------


## Zhemchug

Поговорить всегда имеет смысл, но цимес в этих разговорах найти можно далеко не всегда)))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Поговорить всегда имеет смысл, но *цимес в этих разговорах найти можно далеко не всегда*)))))


 Далеко не всем... (ИМХО)
Просто коверкать слова- это ещё не значит "говорить по одесски".

----------


## Zhemchug

О, сейчас я начну говорить за камни в огород))))) Это ви мне?

----------


## Чебурген

> О, сейчас я начну говорить за камни в огород))))) Это ви мне?


 Это ты за кого сейчас?  :smileflag: 
Если речь за меня, то я о другом и о других.

----------


## Это я

> Поговорить всегда имеет смысл, но цимес в этих разговорах найти можно далеко не всегда)))))


 Кстати, всегда было интересно за цимес. Была разочарована, когда узнала, что это просто фасоль с томатом и жареным луком.Или я шо-то пропустила? Почему всё самое...такое...(яркое, вкусное, интересное) у нас называют цимес?И, кстати, как правильно - цимЕс, цимУс или циЙмес?

----------


## Zhemchug

Вообще-то "цимес" говорят о сути, смысле вещей или явлений. Как очень многое в идиш, это слово очень часто употребляется в переносном смысле. 
А насчет рецепта... их масса совершенно разных. Даже гугл выдает их десятками. И потом многие рецепты вкуснейших блюд, если их озвучить скучным и равнодушным тоном, не вызовут ни интереса, ни аппетита. Помните, как Румянцева в "Девчатах" говорила о блюдах из банальной картошки почти стихами? Умели тогда показать человека, который любит свою профессию в любых условиях.

----------


## Чебурген

Лично я за "цимес", как за блюдо, а не как за "нечто офигенное"  :smileflag: , знал, как за десерт, а не как за фасольку с луком (это что-то грузинское, типа лобио)  :smileflag: 
Сижу сейчас и думаю...
 Гусский с еврейкой (в хорошем смысле этого слова), родившиеся и выросшие на соседних параллельных улицах на Молдаванке, пытаются о чём- то спорить. Вот в этом вся Одесса  :smileflag: 
Из серии: ви мине будете рассказывать, я уже не в том возрасте, чтобы с этого волноваться (с)

----------


## Zhemchug

А ми шо уже с тобой таки спорим? Говорят, что два еврея - это три мнения. По моему это таки тот самый случай. К слову, в основе многих рецептов цимеса "лежит" (или стоит?))) ) морковь. Цимес может быть и морковным десертом, и мясным жарким. Между прочим, массу лет назад моя бабушка готовила есек флейш - кисло-сладкое мясное жаркое. Ингредиентов не помню. Только название осталось в памяти. Кладут же в разных кухнях в мясные блюда и чернослив, и изюм, и фрукты. Так что все это вполне сочетаемо, было бы вкусно. А на слух обсуждать то, что не пробовал, бывает похоже на анекдот, где Абрамович напел Карузо.

----------


## Чебурген

> А ми шо уже с тобой таки спорим? Говорят, что два еврея - это три мнения.


 Это мы тему поддерживаем  :smileflag:  
Вспомнился анекдот 80-х за китайцев про Ден Сяо Пина и, не помню, как их всех на три слога...
 "Двое- компания, трое- толпа, а четверых могут посчитать за "Банду четырёх"(с) Если кто-то помнит, что то за "банда", ну да ладно...
Очень не хочется, чтобы у нас так сейчас было 
 Лучше за наши одесские дворики на Болгарской- МалорАссейской вспоминать  :smileflag:  За упор на букву И во многих словах, принципиально вместо румИнской Ы в тех же словах. За Адэсу, которую приезжие, чтобы показаться "своими", упорно через ЕЕ произносят (часто с русским акцентом), как в том анекдоте про пИИво...
Это надо слышать, надо чувствовать, надо понимать (на подсознательном уровне). Меня дитё часто поправляет: чего ты "ГЫ", как "ХЫ" произносишь, и чего(именно "чего", а не "почему"  :smileflag: ) ты "шокаешь"? При всём моём "литературном русском" "гЭны" во мне сидят  :smileflag:  С "придыхом" таким: ХЭны  :smileflag: 
Я дома, в семье с детства с папой на классическом украинском часто общался, с мамой на "литературном русском", а с бабушкой и дедушкой (её братом) на "классическом одесском"  с "элементами идиша"  :smileflag: . Вот такая лингвистическая "гремучая смесь" во мне живёт  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

Банда четырех была после Мао Цзедуна и включала его вдову и еще троих тогдашних политиков. А анекдот тот включал фрагменты о многих национальностях и вариаций было много. В частности: 
Один француз - любовник. Два француза - дуэль. Много французов - революция. 
Один немец - воин. Два немца - завод. Много немцев - война. 
Один англичанин - джентльмен. Два англичанина - бокс. Три англичанина - покер.
Один русский - пьяница. Двое русских - драка. Много русских - очередь в мавзолей. 
Один еврей - завмаг. Два еврея - чемпионат мира по шахматам. Много евреев - оркестр русских народных инструментов.
Один украинец - козак. Два украинца - партизанский отряд. Три украинца - партизанский отряд с предателем. 
Один венгр - просто венгр. Два - политическая партия. Три - не существует (один из них - либо еврей, либо немец).

----------


## Пушкин

Насчет Одессы - перестаньте сказать. Всегда считалось если человек говорит Адэсса (как харьковчанин Марк Бэрнес в песне про Костю моряка), то он приезжий, эталоном может быть "Одесса" допустим Утёсова. ))) Ну а насчет старых одессюг которых я знаю или слышал - Борис Литвак или Александр Розенбоим (тот который Ростислав Александров), да и куча моих бабушек и дедушек... Короче, Вам хочется песен - их есть у меня...))) 



П.С. для мадам Жемчуг: Семья Бернеса переехала в Харьков когда ему было всего 5 лет и дальнейшая его судьба связана именно с этим городом. Водяной и Крупник не родились в Одессе, а кто теперь имеет смелость сказать что они не одесситы?)))))

----------


## Beauty27

> Вообще-то "цимес" говорят о сути, смысле вещей или явлений. Как очень многое в идиш, это слово очень часто употребляется в переносном смысле. ...


 Мы его также в этом смысле употребляем - "самый цимес".

Я ребенку объясняю: где "нет такого слова", где "литературный русский язык" (который просто надо знать), где слэнг и где наш одесский.
Бывают же слова, предлоги, которые входят сразу в несколько этих категорий.

ps а Рабинович и Брамса напевал

----------


## Zhemchug

> ...П.С. для мадам Жемчуг: Семья Бернеса переехала в Харьков когда ему было всего 5 лет и дальнейшая его судьба связана именно с этим городом. Водяной и Крупник не родились в Одессе, а кто теперь имеет смелость сказать что они не одесситы?)))))


 Ой, кто теперь вообще имеет смелость?)))))))

----------


## Voland

> Ой, кто теперь вообще имеет смелость?)))))))


 - Скажите, Бэрримор, что это за леденящий душу вой?
- Собака Баскервилей, сэр.
- Скажите, Бэрримор, а что это за ужасные вопли?
- Кошка Баскервилей, сэр.
- Бэрримор, а что это за зловещая тишина?
- Народ Баскервилей, сэр.

----------


## Zhemchug

Насчет воплей и Бэримора есть вариант: Это сэр Генри ест свою овсянку. Но давайте таки не выходить слишком далеко за рамки темы.

----------


## Виктор Р

> Шо вы говорите! а я и не знала, честно, что нигде..


 ВЫЧЕСЛИЛИ

----------


## Су

Случай из моей жизни. Как то поехали отдыхать с семьей на Фонтанку. Взяли с собой и сына моей подруги Георгия. Ему и моему сыну было тогда по 8 лет где то. Так вот мужчины рыбалят, а я загораю. Сын подруги, увидел большую птицу и спросил как она называется я ответила баклан. Через некоторое время Георгий увидел как эта же птица стала пытаться стащить бычка (рыба) из сетки в воде и стал кричать: "Смотрите, смотрите Баделан хочет нашу рыбу украсть!!" Я естественно его решила поправить и объяснить в чем разница между бакланом и Баделаном и сказала: "Герогий, Баделан это Гурвиц нашего города.."  :smileflag:

----------


## Lobver

Хотел давно спросить. А что это за особенность речи, когда бывший одессит говорит так: я моюся, я купаюся, я боюся, я опасаюся и т.д. Это характерный одесские диалект или просто косноязычие?

----------


## Чебурген

> Хотел давно спросить. А что это за особенность речи, когда бывший одессит говорит так: я моюся, я купаюся, я боюся, я опасаюся и т.д. Это характерный одесские диалект или просто косноязычие?


 ИМХО, это где-то "писят на писят". Важно, с какой интонацией и виражением на лице произносится. Так, чтобы без дешёвых понтов, а от души, как говорится  :smileflag: 
Вообще, давно говорили, это очень тонкая грань между косноязычием, безграмотностью и тем "непередаваемым одесским..."  :smileflag:  Который "с молоком матери" (с).
Подделать можно, хоть и сложно, но этот "фейк" те, кто с Одессы, раскусят  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Случай из моей жизни. Как то поехали отдыхать с семьей на Фонтанку. Взяли с собой и сына моей подруги Георгия. Ему и моему сыну было тогда по 8 лет где то. Так вот мужчины рыбалят, а я загораю. Сын подруги, увидел большую птицу и спросил как она называется я ответила баклан. Через некоторое время Георгий увидел как эта же птица стала пытаться стащить бычка (рыба) из сетки в воде и стал кричать: "Смотрите, смотрите Баделан хочет нашу рыбу украсть!!" Я естественно его решила поправить и объяснить в чем разница между бакланом и Баделаном и сказала: "Герогий, Баделан это Гурвиц нашего города.."


 Не поняла, в чем цимес, если и Гурвиц, и Б*О*делан занимали в нашем городе одну и ту же должность?




> ИМХО, это где-то "писят на писят". Важно, с какой интонацией и виражением на лице произносится. Так, чтобы без дешёвых понтов, а от души, как говорится 
> Вообще, давно говорили, это очень тонкая грань между косноязычием, безграмотностью и тем "непередаваемым одесским..."  Который "с молоком матери" (с).
> Подделать можно, хоть и сложно, но этот "фейк" те, кто с Одессы, раскусят


 Очень надеюсь, что теперь поток псевдоодесского и говора, и юмора хотя бы с экранов прекратится. Сейчас хоть понятно зачем все это делалось несколько последних лет. И да ты абсолютно прав - "кто с Одессы, раскусят  :smileflag: "

----------


## Это я

> ИМХО, это где-то "писят на писят". Важно, с какой интонацией и виражением на лице произносится. Так, чтобы без дешёвых понтов, а от души, как говорится 
> Вообще, давно говорили, это очень тонкая грань между косноязычием, безграмотностью и тем "непередаваемым одесским..."  Который "с молоком матери" (с).
> Подделать можно, хоть и сложно, но этот "фейк" те, кто с Одессы, раскусят


 Мне очень кажется, что это безграмотность- использование украинизма в русском языке. Просто вот совсем не помню, чтобы в моем детстве кто-то из бабушкиных подружек с Коблевской так говорил.

----------


## Чебурген

> Мне очень кажется, что это безграмотность- использование украинизма в русском языке. Просто вот совсем не помню, чтобы в моем детстве кто-то из бабушкиных подружек с Коблевской так говорил.


 Те наши с Вами бабушки, Ваша с Коблевской, моя с Болгарской,  говорили, как знали, как умели. Вот с этой их "безграмотности" и возникла эта тема  :smileflag:  Ну, разве что, Ваша бабушка была немного поинтелигентнее моей и не знала некоторых одесских слов  :smileflag:

----------


## Inna_Z

> Хотел давно спросить. А что это за особенность речи, когда бывший одессит говорит так: я моюся, я купаюся, я боюся, я опасаюся и т.д. Это характерный одесские диалект или просто косноязычие?


 А вы послушайте лекции профессора Лотмана, который к Одессе не имеет никакого отношения и которого очень трудно заподозрить в неграмотности. Он тоже употреблял суффикс -ся в глаголах

----------


## инна24м

> Хотел давно спросить. А что это за особенность речи, когда бывший одессит говорит так: я моюся, я купаюся, я боюся, я опасаюся и т.д. Это характерный одесские диалект или просто косноязычие?


 это из украинского языка или даже скорее украинский русизм )

----------


## феерический

Меня по многим причинам тошнит от группы "Время и стекло", но когда в одной из своих песенок прозвучала фраза про "покатилася слеза" - я не выдержал.

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, начитался я тут за Одесский язык, ой ну шо вам таки сказать за Сахалин? За букву Э в ОдЭсса, за не одесское - "я с Одессы", много за это спорили и наверно каждый остался при своём... 

Приятно описал нашу рЭчь Влас  Дорошевич в: "Одесский язык" 
(Лекция на степень доктора филологических наук) 
http://az.lib.ru/d/doroshewich_w_m/text_0020.shtml

Я не много склирозирую в последнее время, вроде  уже это выставлял - не помню, дело не здесь, обратите внимание на год публикации в конце... Приятного вам чтива, шоб ви били  таки  все мне здорови, зайт мир гызынт...))))

----------


## Sergey Rozzman

*О превратностях судьбы или откуда вы ходите, знающие люди?
*

_Таки у каждого уважающего себя одессита случалась, и не раз история, когда он вместо того, чтобы делать себе нервы, таки шёл к знающему человеку.
_
На то он и человек знающий, дабы слово мудрое сказать, на путь более светлый, чем вчера, наставить да бочку дёгтя на медовой пасеке уличить.
И с одной стороны, всё было бы неплохо, когда такие люди есть, а с другой - к ним просто так и не подъедешь! Аудиенцию испрашивать надобно, вести себя подобающе… Откуда они вообще взялись, эти знающие люди? Может, раньше как-то и без них обходился люд божий? И чем они отличаются от тех же  двуруких и двуногих испросителей советов?
Ох, не любят их порой, этих «хитросделанных» товарищей! Ведь порой и не поймёшь, чего он тебе там насоветовал - может, в корысть свою да угоду речи ведет… Да и не каждый мириться согласен, что он сам - менее компетентный и мозговитый, нежели какой-то Дед с улицы Еврейской по адресу «город Одесса, столица Мира».  И давно ли это повелось, кто там ведает… Голова - предмет тёмный, исследованию не подлежит!

_Иных представителей еврейской общественности недаром величают людьми знающими. И как вы-таки понимаете, знатоки «Тихой Одессы», нет дыма без огня. Давно ль так повелось?_

----------


## Sergey Rozzman

*Кому-таки лучше всех жилось в Средневековой Европе? 
*
Ну, конечно же, тамошнему бомонду - дворянам да королям  с их королевишнами, графам да графиням, герцогам да герцогиням и т.д. - принцип вы поняли. И как они значительно выделялись на горизонтах других человеков! Целыми имениями, богатствами и запредельным причинным списком доблестей и благодетелей. И как величали таких людей? Правильно, исключительно «знающими»! Кто мог спор рассудить? Граф, владелец имения! Кто мог «дохтура» прислать, когда повитуха не справляется, к кому тогда бежать? К родимому графу! На кого рассчитывать, чьи приказы выполнять, ежели соседи завидущие вздумали на урожаи, хлеба да дукаты напасть? Не на кого больше, кроме как на знающего человека, того, кто знанием обладает, ответственность несёт, да решения по праву принимать волен.
Коротко да ясно звали их всех просто ЗНАТЬ.

_ЗНАТЬ на то и «знать», чтобы не просто имя такое носит, да доказанно и основательно таковою быть. Но разговор пока не зато, следите за мыслью, уважаемые._

http://www.kolocol.com/evrejskaya-my...hie-lyudi.html

----------


## Schock

Забытое слово, услышала от шофера Шуры . Пробка на Разумовской Спрашиваю: - Куда нырнем, чтоб объехать? Отвечает : - Есть маршрут . Щас поедем чигирями .
 К морю обычно шли напрямую, поцарапав ноги об кусты именно чигирями.

----------


## Чебурген

Да, у водителей это модное сленговое слово  :smileflag:  Где-то намедни оно уже тут на форуме обсуждалось. У него есть пару вариаций- трактовок  :smileflag: 
 Причём, именно радикально противополоных. Или тупо напрямую, или хитро в обход, или вообще через какую-то *опу  :smileflag:

----------


## Таки Да

шел утром по рынку, все только-только начинают открывать свои батискафы, возле лотка с виноматериалами стоит со стаканом утренний клиент, по ряду идет продавщица и со всеми здоровается, желая доброго утра:
Он (продавщице, судя по всему они знакомы) - Доброе утро, Олечка, а ты все цветешь и пахнешь!
Она - а шо, я должна вянуть и вонять?)

----------


## Это я

Я тут немножко тему полистала, 2012 год )))


> Вчера посмотрел но Первому Каналу передачу "Человек и Закон", выпуск посвященный Г.К.Жукову. На протяжении всей передачи диктор неоднократно использовала такое обидное для нас, Одесситов, слово "Адэсса"... Возмутило, сильно. Настолько, что сегодня мной уже было написано и разослано соответствующее обращение к Первому Каналу, К.Эрнсту, Д.Медведеву, В.Путину и В.Жириновскому. Вот текст обращения:
> 
> "Здравствуйте, ... ! Мне, как потребителю услуг Первого Канала, было очень неприятно отметить для себя явный непрофессионализм диктора передачи "Человек и Закон", эфир от 26.01.2012, посвященной Г.К.Жукову. По ходу передачи, ведущая неоднократно называла наш город: "Адэсса". Пожалуй, я выражу мнение всех Одесситов по всему миру - данный речевой оборот обижает и оскорбляет жителей нашего города, являясь неправильным и неприятным. 
> С уважением, вся Одесса."


 


> Если они  удостоят Вас ответом, то уточнят, на каких условиях Ваш провайдер качает их продукцию. И в лучшем случае скажут, что за такие деньги хватит с Вас "Адэссы". Просто у нас каждый год гостят родственники из Москвы. Удивляются количеству наших кабельных каналов и говорят, что такое количество по их ценам позволить себе не могут. У них довольно серьезно взялись за контрафакт.))))))


 


> Ой. не смешите. за их каналы еще и платить?


 


> Так мы теперь  спать спокойно не будем, ждём ответа


 


> Тогда конрафакт Первый канал сделает себе самому...как харакири


 Судя по всему сделал)))

----------


## Zhemchug

> Я тут немножко тему полистала, 2012 год )))
> *Судя по всему сделал*)))


 Просто интересно, а шо такое случилось? Как говорил кто-то из детей в нашей семье: "Мама, почему Пьеро такой грустный? Шо случилось с ПьерОм?..."

----------


## Чебурген

> Просто интересно, а шо такое случилось? Как говорил кто-то из детей в нашей семье: "Мама, почему Пьеро такой грустный? Шо случилось с ПьерОм?..."


 Речь шла о любви Безухова к Наташе, или всё же о Мальвине?
Как сказала бы моя бабушка в таком случае: нечего коныки лепить  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Речь шла о любви Безухова к Наташе, или всё же о Мальвине?
> Как сказала бы моя бабушка в таком случае: нечего коныки лепить


 Речь шла о Мальвине, Пьеро и о том, что ребенок вроде бы по правилам смешно склонял несклоняемое))), напоминая взрослым старый анек:
-- Мальвина пропала!!!
-- Так вот же она, у тебя на руках.
-- Да, а ты ее понюхай)))

----------


## Макс

Оживим темку

Одесса. Пляж.
- Граждане, идите до меня, купите пирожков! Шоб я не переживала, шо вы тут голодные!

----------


## Чебурген

Рекламный слоган "Пшонка- пшонка, рачки- рачки" на одесских пляжах был актуальнее и эффективнее  :smileflag:  Хотя почти чёрные жареные пирожки  с повидлом по 5 коп. тоже мегапопулярны и в рекламной раскрутке не нуждались  :smileflag: . А ещё был такой термин "пирожки с ничем" и "пирожки с таком", я так догадываюсь, вспоминая, что тоже с "ничем"  :smileflag: 

А ещё, "за пирожки", вспомнилось, что "хала"- эта такая сдобная булка и женская причёска  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Рекламный слоган "Пшонка- пшонка, рачки- рачки" на одесских пляжах был актуальнее и эффективнее  Хотя почти чёрные жареные пирожки  с повидлом по 5 коп. тоже мегапопулярны и в рекламной раскрутке не нуждались . А ещё был такой термин "пирожки с ничем" и "пирожки с таком", я так догадываюсь, вспоминая, что тоже с "ничем" 
> 
> А ещё, "за пирожки", вспомнилось, что "хала"- эта такая сдобная булка и женская причёска


 Пирожки были "с нетом", когда про "тырнет" еще никто понятия не имел. А хала - это типа большого сдобного калача тоже без начинки, но обсыпаная маком или штрейзелем (белая такая сладкая посыпка - в равных долях сливочное масло сахар и мука). Делается три длинные колбаски из теста и переплетаются, как обычная женская косичка. Бабушка моя пекла не из трех, а из двух частей теста и относительно небольшого размера, как школьные восьмерки.

----------


## Старая яхна

> Пирожки были "с нетом", когда про "тырнет" еще никто понятия не имел. А хала - это типа большого сдобного калача тоже без начинки, но обсыпаная маком или штрейзелем (белая такая сладкая посыпка - в равных долях сливочное масло сахар и мука). Делается три длинные колбаски из теста и переплетаются, как обычная женская косичка. Бабушка моя пекла не из трех, а из двух частей теста и относительно небольшого размера, как школьные восьмерки.


 Мадам Жемчуг, имейте совесть! Тут живые люди сидят, которые из последних сил берегут остатки фигуры... А вы за халу с штрейзелем на ночь глядя.... ;-)

----------


## Чебурген

> Мадам Жемчуг, имейте совесть! *Тут живые люди сидят, которые из последних сил берегут остатки фигуры...* А вы за халу с штрейзелем на ночь глядя.... ;-)


  Тухис- тоже нахес (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мадам Жемчуг, имейте совесть! Тут живые люди сидят, которые из последних сил берегут остатки фигуры... А вы за халу с штрейзелем на ночь глядя.... ;-)


 Печь халу - таки большой гембель. Если по очереди печь, кушать и опять печь, еще неизвестно, уменьшится ли тухес от такого нахес с хаисом на пАру. На ночь глядя Вы это все равно не успеете. А сны таки будут сладкие))))

----------


## Старая яхна

Неее, СТОЛЬКО счастья мне не надо!!!!  ;-) )))))) Ну, в смысле, - оно мне надо, столько счастья?! :-D

----------


## Чебурген

> Неее, СТОЛЬКО счастья мне не надо!!!!  ;-) )))))) Ну, в смысле, - оно мне надо, столько счастья?! :-D


 Будем кратки в рамках темы.
Оно мине надо, этот гембель?

----------


## Zhemchug

> *Будем кратки* в рамках темы.
> Оно мине надо, этот гембель?


 Где ты видел кратких одесситов? Их таки должно быть много во всех смыслах)))))

----------


## Freedom*

> Печь халу - таки большой гембель. Если по очереди печь, кушать и опять печь, еще неизвестно, уменьшится ли тухес от такого нахес с хаисом на пАру. На ночь глядя Вы это все равно не успеете. А сны таки будут сладкие))))


 переведи

----------


## Zhemchug

> переведи


 Ты серьезно не знаешь, что такое гембель, нахес, хаес и тем более тухес?)))) Манса из серии "их знают все")))))

----------


## Zhemchug

Кстати за халу:

----------


## Чебурген

> Ты серьезно не знаешь, что такое гембель, нахес, хаес и тем более тухес?)


 Ой, а я тоже не знаю, что такое хаес... Хмельницкая АЕС, что ли?  :smileflag:  Или "сиськи- масиськи", если в контексте предыдущей фразы?  :smileflag: 
За остальные слова знаю

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ой, а я тоже не знаю, что такое хаес... Хмельницкая АЕС, что ли?  Или "сиськи- масиськи", если в контексте предыдущей фразы? 
> За остальные слова знаю


 Хмельницкая АЕС - скорее нахес. Причем тот еще нахес с точки зрения экологии)))) Ну пока не рванула тттттт и слава богу. А хаес - вариация счастья, радости и прочих положительных эмоций. Дословно же эти слова никогда не употребляются. Чаще с иронией.

----------


## Чебурген

Оборудование на ХАЕС, на наш нахес, пока ещё не полный халоймес, чтобы иметь с ней гембель на уровне окончательного кадухеса.
 Где-то так...

----------


## Freedom*

> Ты серьезно не знаешь, что такое гембель, нахес, хаес и тем более тухес?)))) Манса из серии "их знают все")))))


 серьезно не знаю)  Хоть и на четверть еврейка. да и не одесситка я

----------


## Чебурген

Нахес- это счастье, гембель- это проблемы на ровном месте, халоймес- никчемное барахло, кадухес- это, в переводе на русский- полная жопа, а просто жопа в анатомическом смысле- это тухес  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Нахес- это счастье, гембель- это проблемы на ровном месте, халоймес- никчемное барахло, кадухес- это, в переводе на русский- полная жопа, а просто жопа в анатомическом смысле- это тухес


 Целиком и полностью поддерживаю. Только кадухес - это медицинский гембель несколько больше халоймеса. Кадухес бывает как с тухесом, так и с другими частями организьма и очень часто звучит в пожеланиях нехорошим людям, чем-то обидевшим говорящего.

----------


## Freedom*

класс

----------


## Чебурген

> Целиком и полностью поддерживаю. Только кадухес - это медицинский гембель несколько больше халоймеса. Кадухес бывает как с тухесом, так и с другими частями организьма и очень часто звучит в пожеланиях нехорошим людям, чем-то обидевшим говорящего.


 Тогда прошу трактовки(трактовки/трактовку- это уже на уровне соприкосновения русского литературного и одесского разговорного :smileflag: ) словосочетания "тому кадухес будет на живот" (с). Можно с медицинской точки зрения, можно с одесской  :smileflag: 

Догадываюсь, что речь не идёт за банальную вырезку аппендицита...

----------


## Старая яхна

С одесской точки зрения есть вариант " тому болячка будет на живот"....;-) ( как вариант трактовки принимается?)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Тогда прошу трактовки(трактовки/трактовку- это уже на уровне соприкосновения русского литературного и одесского разговорного) словосочетания "тому кадухес будет на живот" (с). Можно с медицинской точки зрения, можно с одесской 
> 
> Догадываюсь, что речь не идёт за банальную вырезку аппендицита...


 Думаю, что "доброжелатель" не столь кровожаден. Его наверняка устроил бы элементарный понос или какой-нибудь аналогичный гембель для живота своего оппонента.

----------


## Freedom*

я бы перевела, как " шоб ты всрался"

----------


## Zhemchug

> я бы перевела, как " шоб ты всрался"


 Это - как минимум))). А максимум ограничивается только агрессивностью и медицинскими познаниями "доброжелателя". Просто у нас люди, в особенности носители языка, обычно не очень злобные. Так что можно отделаться легким испугом. 
К слову о медицине и одесских штучках. Как-то муж лежал в больнице и я ждала врача поговорить. Ей звонок на мобильный. Она подносит телефон и, еще не успев услышать собеседника, говорит: "Так, только *экстрактно*, я спешу." Больше такого выражения ни от кого не слышала. А ведь действительно емко и в точку.

----------


## Inna_Z

кадухес - лихорадка. Может случиться в разных местах организма

----------


## Freedom*

> кадухес - лихорадка. Может случиться в разных местах организма


 а  полный кадухес мозга может быть?

----------


## Zhemchug

> а  полный кадухес мозга может быть?


 Или))))))

----------


## Чебурген

Людей с полным кадухесом головного мозга называют мишигине  :smileflag:

----------


## Freedom*

> Людей с полным кадухесом головного мозга называют мишигине


 а куда ударение ставить? на какой слог?

я как-то иврит учила, недоучила)) Хоть у вас научусь

----------


## Чебурген

Ударение на 2-м И  :smileflag:  Честно говоря, даже не уверен в точном написании, бабушка произносила мишигинЫ, хоть и в единственном числе  :smileflag:  Но она такой же спец по ивриту, как и я  :smileflag:  Чисто одесское выражение, которым называли обычно умственно отсталых.

----------


## Zhemchug

> а куда ударение ставить? на какой слог?
> 
> я как-то иврит учила, недоучила)) Хоть у вас научусь


 Пардон, это не иврит,а подобие идиша. Иврит я тоже не знаю)))) Идиш - большая сборная солянка из слов, происходящих от иврита, немецкого, русского, польского, украинского и прррр. Он впитывал из всех языков тех стран, где по Европе расселились евреи. Параллельно шел процесс проникновения слов с идиша в вышеперечисленные языки. В результате даже самые отъявленные антисемиты употребляют слова типа "хохма", не имея ни малейшего понятия об их происхождении.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ударение на 2-м И  Честно говоря, даже не уверен в точном написании, бабушка произносила мишигинЫ, хоть и в единственном числе  Но она такой же спец по ивриту, как и я  Чисто одесское выражение, которым называли обычно умственно отсталых.


 Точнее "мишигин*ер*" - ненормальный, сумасшедший. Обычное окончание для английского и немецкого, обозначающее человека (мужчину) с определенным качеством.  Просто в разговоре окончания нередко теряются. Тем более, когда слышишь и говоришь фразы на в общем-то чужом языке. Ведь большинство даже неплохо говорящих на идиш, не умеют на нем писать и практически не знают грамматику. Как в "Черном вороне" одному из персонажей сделали документы еврея, а не грека с обоснованием, что редко можно найти грека, не знающего греческий. А евреи, не знающие иврит, - сплошь и рядом.

----------


## Freedom*

> Пардон, это не иврит,а подобие идиша. Иврит я тоже не знаю)))) Идиш - большая сборная солянка из слов, происходящих от иврита, немецкого, русского, польского, украинского и прррр. Он впитывал из всех языков тех стран, где по Европе расселились евреи. Параллельно шел процесс проникновения слов с идиша в вышеперечисленные языки. В результате даже самые отъявленные антисемиты употребляют слова типа "хохма", не имея ни малейшего понятия об их происхождении.


 я понимаю прекрасно, что это не иврит))

----------


## Inna_Z

Это как раз да иврит в его ашкеназском произношении. Именно так эти слова вошли в идиш, а из него в одесский жаргон.. "КадАхат" в современном произношении, "кадУхес" в ашкеназском - лихорадка.
"МешугА"  в современном, "мешИгинер" в ашкеназском, с добавлением суффикса -ер - сумасшедший.
"ХохмА" мудрость, в идише "хОхма" - с оттенком иронии.
За иврит отвечаю профессионально

----------


## Lana7777

Вот вам и тема, Высказываемся, как мы говорим тут, чтоб им смешно там.. возле здесь.

----------


## феерический

Лана, ша, не делайте волну, вы настолько стремительно и бессмысленно пронеслись по всем темам, что аж оставили после себя спорное послевкусие)

----------


## Ричар

> Лана, ша, не делайте волну, вы настолько стремительно и бессмысленно пронеслись по всем темам, что аж оставили после себя спорное послевкусие)


 Накручивает количество сообщений.Скоро появится в какой нибудь политической теме.

----------


## Freedom*

феерический, Ричар, мальчики, а что вас так взбудоражило в Лане?
человек знает, и знает что говорит. Это же замечательно.

----------


## феерический

> феерический, Ричар, мальчики, а что вас так взбудоражило в Лане?
> человек знает, и знает что говорит. Это же замечательно.


 хорошо пишет, за душу берет!

----------


## Макс

Позор на мои мудебейцелы!

Я не знал, что такое "шелохмудес". Более того - ни Яндекс, ни Гугл НЕ ЗНАЮТ этого слова (именно в таком написании).

Ну, теперь-то в обчем и в целом разобрался, но... Век, как говорится, живи...

----------


## Inna_Z

Опять-таки из иврита, мишлоах манот - посылка явств, на идише - шалохмунес, Вы немного описались, поэтому Гугл отказался с Вами сотрудничать

----------


## Inna_Z

а бейцим, так это, пардон, яйца. Остается пофантазировать, из чего сложилось начало

----------


## Гидрант

> Опять-таки из иврита, мишлоах манот - посылка явств, на идише - *шалохмунес*, Вы немного описались, поэтому Гугл отказался с Вами сотрудничать


 Гугл таки знает даже не шалохмунес, а шалАхмОнес... но это не так важно, кто как кладет язык в роте, произнося это слово  :smileflag:  Главное, чтобы языку было так же сладко, как мы читаем у Шолом-Алейхема



> Шалахмонес, который несла Нехама рыжая, состоял из большого красивого гоменташа, двух подушечек – одной открытой, нашпигованной катышками в меду, другой круглой, затейливо разделанной с двух сторон; из сахарного пряника с изюминкой на самой середине; из большого четырехугольного куска торта, куска слоеного коржа, двух маленьких царских хлебцев и объемистого ломтя ржаной коврижки.. 
> 
> Шалахмонес Нехамы черной состоял из хорошего куска штруделя, двух больших медовых пряников, одного подового пряника и двух подушечек с начинкой из сладких мучных катышков, на подушечках с обеих сторон были выложены рыбки; здесь лежали еще две большие маковки, черные, блестящие, нашпигованные орехами и хорошо прожаренные в меду. Кроме того, с подноса улыбался желтый душистый апельсин, аромат которого проникал в самую душу.


 И когда я это читаю, так я понимаю тех двух Нехам, которые (как вы помните) донесли до дому почти пусто  :smileflag:

----------


## zoran

> а бейцим, так это, пардон, яйца. Остается пофантазировать, из чего сложилось начало


 о бейцах  говарил Гоцман в Ликвидации   http://coub.com/view/2luod

----------


## Inna_Z

[QUOTE=Гидрант;53808719]Гугл таки знает даже не шалохмунес, а шалАхмОнес... но это не так важно, кто как кладет язык в роте, произнося это слово  :smileflag:  Главное, чтобы языку было так же сладко, как мы читаем у Шолом-Алейхема

разница в написании связана с разницей в произношении на идиш литовских евреев(их произношение считается нормативным, литературным) и прочих: бессарабских, галицийских, нашей южной сборной солянкой

----------


## Zhemchug

> разница в написании связана с разницей в произношении на идиш литовских евреев(их произношение считается нормативным, литературным) и прочих: бессарабских, галицийских, нашей южной сборной солянкой


 Боже мой, неужели моя бабушка, за всю жизнь не сказавшая ни одного матерного слова, считавшая мат самым страшным грехом после прелюбодеяния))), таки выражалась *ненормативно*?))))))
Вопрос риторический. За то, что литвиче вариант идиш считается литературным даже спорить не буду))))

----------


## Гидрант

> идиш литовских евреев(их произношение считается нормативным, литературным)


 А я всё думал, почему Литву взяли в ЕС до нас!

----------


## Inna_Z

> о бейцах  говарил Гоцман в Ликвидации   http://coub.com/view/2luod


 Ну, если сам Гоцман так говорил, значит, таки не вру

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну, если сам Гоцман так говорил, значит, таки не вру


 Если Гоцмана сейчас запретят вместе с Академиком, у кого мы будем учиться идишу?)))))

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Если Гоцмана сейчас запретят вместе с Академиком, у кого мы будем учиться идишу?)))))


 Таки запретили.

----------


## Zhemchug

И слава богу. а то из них учителя, "как из Промокашки скрипач"))))))

----------


## lak78

а насыпать вам жидкого? или насыпать борща?

----------


## claymore

Меня тут одна дама из Питера озадачила вопросом, правда ли, что в Одессе говорят "это две большие разницы и четыре маленькие"? 
Честно говоря, про "четыре маленькие" лично я слышу впервые) Попадалось ли кому-нибудь именно такое выражение или это что-то из новопридуманного?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Меня тут одна дама из Питера озадачила вопросом, правда ли, что в Одессе говорят "это две большие разницы и четыре маленькие"? 
> Честно говоря, про "четыре маленькие" лично я слышу впервые) Попадалось ли кому-нибудь именно такое выражение или это что-то из новопридуманного?


 Эта фраза скорее всего не "классика", а вполне удачная на мой взгляд, шутка по поводу известного, часто употребляемого выражения. Но и одесский язык не застывшая "субстанция"? Кто сказал, что в этой области нельзя придумать ничего новенького?

----------


## феерический

Меня вот только коробит так называемый "новодел", типа, современное, но как бы с претензией на новую классику... 
Чтобы далеко не ходить, услышал недавно: оказывается, "вся Одесса" называет гостиницу на морвокзале - "Зуб Бабы Яги" и это общепринято. 
Да?! - вслух заметил я. И сразу же был отнесен к приезжим и не местным.

----------


## Alexandr

> Если Гоцмана сейчас запретят вместе с Академиком, у кого мы будем учиться идишу?)))))


 У моего соседа.  :smileflag:  Он со мной кроме как на идиш не хочет общаться.  :smileflag:  А я всего пару фраз знаю.




> Меня вот только коробит так называемый "новодел", типа, современное, но как бы с претензией на новую классику... 
> Чтобы далеко не ходить, услышал недавно: оказывается, "вся Одесса" называет гостиницу на морвокзале - "Зуб Бабы Яги" и это общепринято. 
> Да?! - вслух заметил я. И сразу же был отнесен к приезжим и не местным.


  И кто ж это "общепринято" так называет?  :smileflag:  Впервые слышу.
хотя экскурсоводы могут всякую фигню придумать и потом гордиться, что они миф запустили.

----------


## Чебурген

> Меня вот только коробит так называемый "новодел", типа, современное, но как бы с претензией на новую классику... 
> Чтобы далеко не ходить, услышал недавно: оказывается, "вся Одесса" называет гостиницу на морвокзале - "Зуб Бабы Яги" и это общепринято. 
> Да?! - вслух заметил я. И сразу же был отнесен к приезжим и не местным.


 Интересно, а эта "вся Одесса" хоть знает, что такое "мечта импотента"?  :smileflag: 
P.S. Я за тот "зуб Б.Я." тоже вот тут сейчас впервые услышал...

----------


## zoran

> Интересно, а эта "вся Одесса" хоть знает, что такое "мечта импотента"? 
> P.S. Я за тот "зуб Б.Я." тоже вот тут сейчас впервые услышал...


 так "мечтой импотента"  называли   памятник  на пл. 10 апреля:

----------


## chereshny1958

> так "мечтой импотента"  называли   памятник  на пл. 10 апреля:


 Вот честно, первый раз слышу:сколько лет проработала рядом - всегда это был - Градусник.

----------


## zoran

> Вот честно, первый раз слышу:сколько лет проработала рядом - всегда это был - Градусник.


  у кого  чего болит...
не в тему : Юморины  завтра  не ждать ?

----------


## chereshny1958

> у кого  чего болит...
> не в тему : Юморины  завтра  не ждать ?


 Вам виднее...Юморины в прежнем виде не будет. Мне не повезло: я в реальности никогда не слышала того "одесского" языка, на котором говорят в фильмах. Наверное, он исчез вместе с носителями идиш в 70-е. В советское время видела изданные в Молдавии еврейские книги, но не знаю на идиш или иврите они были.

----------


## Zhemchug

> У моего соседа.  Он со мной кроме как на идиш не хочет общаться.  А я всего пару фраз знаю.


 Пользуйтесь для расширения словарного запаса. Я вот так скучаю о том времени, когда дочка была маленькая и мы по старой традиции многоязычных семей переходили на идиш, когда хотели от нее что-то скрыть))))
В семье все знали идиш гораздо лучше меня, но мне было ужасно интересна эта практика общения вперемешку с моими детскими воспоминаниями об аналогичном периоде моей жизни... Это было просто замечательно...
К слову, я тогда больше всего в жизни пообщалась с отцом. Он тогда ушел на пенсию, я была в декрете. Мы были вместе больше, чем когда-либо раньше. Для меня это было без преувеличения подарком судьбы...




> И кто ж это "общепринято" так называет?  Впервые слышу.
> хотя экскурсоводы могут всякую фигню придумать и потом гордиться, что они миф запустили.


 Тоже никогда не слышала подобного "новодела". К слову, недавно общалась с экскурсоводом из Одесского бюро. Куча разных фишек "для приезжих", а элементарных вещей не знает. Хотя ей под 70 и в профессии всю жизнь.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Вам виднее...Юморины в прежнем виде не будет. Мне не повезло: я в реальности никогда не слышала того "одесского" языка, на котором говорят в фильмах. Наверное, он исчез вместе с носителями идиш в 70-е. В советское время видела изданные в Молдавии еврейские книги, но не знаю на идиш или иврите они были.


 Я, возможно, сильно вас разочарую))), но в фильмах говорят не совсем на том одесском языке, на котором говорили наши бабушки-дедушки. В основном "похоже, но не то же". Точность попадания достигается далеко не у всех даже профессиональных актеров. И одесские корни не всегда помогают. Многие элементарно переигрывают. Большинство носителей этой гремучей смеси не писали и не читали на нем. Язык в большей степени жил устно. Хотя есть замечательная литература, но ее в основном читают в переводах.

----------


## wolegan

> Вот честно, первый раз слышу:сколько лет проработала рядом - всегда это был - Градусник.


 а я как раз первый вариант знаю, у меня все знакомые только так и называют этот памятник( не в обиду)

----------


## chereshny1958

> Я, возможно, сильно вас разочарую))), но в фильмах говорят не совсем на том одесском языке, на котором говорили наши бабушки-дедушки. В основном "похоже, но не то же". Точность попадания достигается далеко не у всех даже профессиональных актеров. И одесские корни не всегда помогают. Многие элементарно переигрывают. Большинство носителей этой гремучей смеси не писали и не читали на нем. Язык в большей степени жил устно. Хотя есть замечательная литература, но ее в основном читают в переводах.


 Мне тоже кажется, что переигрывают, уж слишком нарочито звучит. Когда мы жили на Чичерина в 1962 году, я была слишком мала, потом мои родители мотались по местам службы и окончательно вернулись в 1972,поэтому у меня пробел, но помню, что мама очень строго следила за правильностью речи, потому что в каждой новой школе и месте есть свой диалект, а я, как "приличная" девочка должна была говорить правильно.Про идиш знаю, что это разговорный язык, а иврит - письменный.

----------


## феерический

Да, экскурсоводы вносят очень много нелепостей и действительно трудно в куче мифов найти истину, всегда относился к этому с улыбкой. Особенно смешно, когда ты пытаешься оспорить явный миф, а тебя сразу относят к "понаехавшим".

----------


## Zhemchug

> Да, экскурсоводы вносят очень много нелепостей и действительно трудно в куче мифов найти истину, всегда относился к этому с улыбкой. Особенно смешно, когда ты пытаешься оспорить явный миф, а тебя сразу относят к "понаехавшим".


 А у меня такой эпизод с экскурсоводом был в Питере. Просто я слегка не выдержала))) его рассказа о том, как в Михайловском замке был убит Павел именно *II* и почему-то никак не первый???? Он "обиделся" на мое вполне невинное замечание, что такого царя в русской истории не было в принципе. И после некоторых препирательств именно по этому вопросу прекратил словесное сопровождение экскурсии на катере по рекам и каналам Петербурга. Но нам с мужем просто покататься тоже было достаточно. Маршрут был очень живописный ,а то, что нам мог рассказать этот экскурсовод, мы знали из курса средней школы.

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мне тоже кажется, что переигрывают, уж слишком нарочито звучит. Когда мы жили на Чичерина в 1962 году, я была слишком мала, потом мои родители мотались по местам службы и окончательно вернулись в 1972,поэтому у меня пробел, но помню, что мама очень строго следила за правильностью речи, потому что в каждой новой школе и месте есть свой диалект, а я, как "приличная" девочка должна была говорить правильно.Про идиш знаю, что это разговорный язык, а иврит - письменный.


 Мы с бабушкой жили до моих 7 лет. И первое мое знакомство с идиш состоялось именно в этот период. А потом приходили к ней довольно часто. А по поводу учителей и русской грамотности есть очень хорошая "вещь" у Жванецкого

----------


## Чебурген

> Я, возможно, сильно вас разочарую))), но в фильмах говорят не совсем на том одесском языке, на котором говорили наши бабушки-дедушки. В основном "похоже, но не то же". Точность попадания достигается далеко не у всех даже профессиональных актеров. И одесские корни не всегда помогают. Многие элементарно переигрывают. Большинство носителей этой гремучей смеси не писали и не читали на нем. Язык в большей степени жил устно. Хотя есть замечательная литература, но ее в основном читают в переводах.


 В литературе буквами интонацию, увы, не передать... А "одесский язык", извиняюсь, не только идиш. По поводу фильмов, да, иногда так "рэжэт слух"...
На днях пересматривал сериал "Жажда", за нашу водокачку, новый, не тот, со "Штирлицем". Фильм поставлен ИМХО хорошо, хоть и с некоторыми "издержками в стиле вестерн", я о другом. Божи жь мой, как там говорят...  Лучше бы уже на русском литературном, чем так одесский коверкать

----------


## Zhemchug

> В литературе буквами интонацию, увы, не передать... А "одесский язык", извиняюсь, не только идиш. По поводу фильмов, да, иногда так "рэжэт слух"...
> На днях пересматривал сериал "Жажда", за нашу водокачку, новый, не тот, со "Штирлицем". Фильм поставлен ИМХО хорошо, хоть и с некоторыми "издержками в стиле вестерн", я о другом. Божи жь мой, как там говорят...  Лучше бы уже на русском литературном, чем так одесский коверкать


 Так я "жижь" пишу, шо гремучая смесь))) Так что не извиняйся))) А насчет нового кино так забылся уже и русский литературный, и одесский. Таки точно "утечка мозгов" с легкой руки Михал Сергеича. )))
Иногда в качестве терапии включаю канал типа Ностальгии или Ретро и просто слушаю грамотную речь без тыканья, дефектов дикции и прочего жлобства. Хотя теперь и 80-е уже ретро. А записей программ типа "Театральных встреч" почти не сохранилось, к сожалению. К слову, часто спорим дома о том, что о тех корифеях лично мне не хотелось знать, с кем они, пардон, спят, кто их дети и как обустроена их спальня-кухня. У них был талант и это - главное. Хотелось видеть их исключительно за работой или не видеть вообще тех, кто не нравился. А сейчас больше всего бесит, что современных "звезд" чаще увидишь либо в домашней обстановке, либо в непрофильных  передачах (танцы, бокс, "форт Байярд" и пр.) Ну какая разница, как поет балерина или боксирует оперный певец? Им должно хватать славы в главном. А, если ее мало, надо менять профессию.

----------


## chereshny1958

А как пишут наши "юные таланты" - корреспонденты: ведь ошибка на ошибке! Ни по-русски, ни по-украински, ни даже по-одесски. Я вспоминаю свое студенчество в Политехе, у нас преподаватель английского языка был Дрёмин Александр Алексеевич (боже, столько лет прошло, а я помню). Он был сыном эмигрантов, по каким причинам вернулся в СССР я не знаю, но закончил Оксфорд. Зав. кафедрой говорила:"Слушайте, как он произносит слова, как ставит ударение, это настоящий английский язык!" И сразу вспоминаю лаборантку на кафедре в Пищевой техноложке, которая была студенткой-вечерницей "Русский язык и литература", которая отвечала на вопрос:" Есть ли на месте зав.кафедрой" чисто по-одесски:"Я знаю, или есть он!"

----------


## zoran

> а я как раз первый вариант знаю, у меня все знакомые только так и называют этот памятник( не в обиду)


 "девочки ,не ссорьтесь!!" (с)   :fight_shop:

----------


## Zhemchug

> А как пишут наши "юные таланты" - корреспонденты: ведь ошибка на ошибке! Ни по-русски, ни по-украински, ни даже по-одесски. Я вспоминаю свое студенчество в Политехе, у нас преподаватель английского языка был Дрёмин Александр Алексеевич (боже, столько лет прошло, а я помню). Он был сыном эмигрантов, по каким причинам вернулся в СССР я не знаю, но закончил Оксфорд. Зав. кафедрой говорила:"Слушайте, как он произносит слова, как ставит ударение, это настоящий английский язык!" И сразу вспоминаю лаборантку на кафедре в Пищевой техноложке, которая была студенткой-вечерницей "Русский язык и литература", которая отвечала на вопрос:" Есть ли на месте зав.кафедрой" чисто по-одесски:"Я знаю, или есть он!"


 Вот старо, как мир, а смешно всегда. Сейчас звоню в одну контору по работе:
-- Здравствуйте, с бухгалтером Вашим можно пообщаться?
-- А зачем она Вам нужна?
Далее говорим уже по делу и расстаемся довольные друг другом))). И действительно, Чеб, интонации, увы не передать, но такая смесь канцелярита и одессизмов возможна только у нас и именно она поднимает настроение. Хотя кто-то может не видеть в этом ничего особенного. В этом смысле одесский язык чем-то похож на язык капустников и внутристуденческого КВН, когда смешно только тем, кто знает персонажей и темы обсуждения. А при вынесении всего этого на общее обозрение редко кому удается быть интересным широкому зрителю.

----------


## Чебурген

> когда смешно только тем, кто знает персонажей и темы обсуждения.


 Это, как в том анекдоте за двух евреев, тихонечко крадущихся мимо Еврейской, 43...
Один, испуганно:
-Ой вэй...
Другой, грустно:
-Ой, ви мине будете рассказывать...

 Вот как передать словами "ихние" интонации?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Это, как в том анекдоте за двух евреев, тихонечко крадущихся мимо Еврейской, 43...
> Один, испуганно:
> -Ой вэй...
> Другой, грустно:
> -Ой, ви мине будете рассказывать...
> 
>  Вот как передать словами "ихние" интонации?


 Есть вариант, когда первый ничего вообще не говорит, а только тяжело вздыхает и далее по тексту. И интонации таки да не передать))) 
Всегда вспоминаю Ширвиндта и Кенигсона в "Майоре Вихре": "За интонацию никто еще пока не расстреливает..." Речь, правда, шла о гитлеровской Германии, но...

----------


## Пушкин

В Одессе интонации передаются только по наследству...

----------


## Пушкин

> так "мечтой импотента"  называли   памятник  на пл. 10 апреля:


  Градусником его называли...

----------


## Kolombini

> Градусником его называли...


 Жил неподалёку, все и всегда называли "Мечтой импотента"; позже услышал "Градусник", но это не аутентичное))

----------


## Kolombini

> Я, возможно, сильно вас разочарую))), но в фильмах говорят не совсем на том одесском языке, на котором говорили наши бабушки-дедушки. В основном "похоже, но не то же". Точность попадания достигается далеко не у всех даже профессиональных актеров. И одесские корни не всегда помогают. Многие элементарно переигрывают. Большинство носителей этой гремучей смеси не писали и не читали на нем. Язык в большей степени жил устно. Хотя есть замечательная литература, но ее в основном читают в переводах.


 Не могу находиться в комнате, где по ящику идёт сериал "Жизнь и приключения Мишки Япончика" - режет слух хуже ультразвука.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Жил неподалёку, все и всегда называли "Мечтой импотента"; позже услышал "Градусник", но это не аутентичное))


 Знаете, я свидетель стройки и критики так называемых Крыльев Победы, вот тогда то и появилось название - Градусник. Понимаете, наверное в советское время общество не было так сексуально озабочено.

----------


## Kolombini

> Знаете, я свидетель стройки и критики так называемых Крыльев Победы...


 Ну Вы рядом работали, а я там жил неподалёку, и эта стройка для меня как родная) 
К тому же, я сильно сомневаюсь, что бы в советском учреждении кто-нибудь позволил бы себе высказывания типа "Мечта импотента", может поэтому и два названия

----------


## феерический

Какая импотенция, какие мечты? В СССР секса не было и мечтать о нем было запрещено) Так что остается только градусник)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну Вы рядом работали, а я там жил неподалёку, и эта стройка для меня как родная) 
> К тому же, я сильно сомневаюсь, что бы в советском учреждении кто-нибудь позволил бы себе высказывания типа "Мечта импотента", может поэтому и два названия


 


> Какая импотенция, какие мечты? В СССР секса не было и мечтать о нем было запрещено) Так что остается только градусник)


 КБ, в котором работал мой муж, проектировало звезду к этому "шедевру архитектуры". Конкретно человек, который вел проект... Вы удивитесь, какие поэмы на сексуально-порнографические темы он писал в свободное от основной работы время))) Несколько позже я "застала" его работающим там же за пару лет до эмиграции в Германию, где он сейчас и проживает. Впечатление от общения: он реально повернут на этой теме, хотя шизофреником его назвать было бы неверно. И вообще очень странно слышать столько лет эту фразу про секс в СССР от людей, как то умудрившихся родиться в таких условиях. Неужели Вы все появились в результате почкования?))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Жил неподалёку, все и всегда называли "Мечтой импотента"; позже услышал "Градусник", но это не аутентичное))


 Понимаете,в те годы дети не могли его так называть)))) А Градусник - это нормально)))

----------


## феерический

> КБ, в котором работал мой муж, проектировало звезду к этому "шедевру архитектуры". Конкретно человек, который вел проект... Вы удивитесь, какие поэмы на сексуально-порнографические темы он писал в свободное от основной работы время))) Несколько позже я "застала" его работающим там же за пару лет до эмиграции в Германию, где он сейчас и проживает. Впечатление от общения: он реально повернут на этой теме, хотя шизофреником его назвать было бы неверно. И вообще очень странно слышать столько лет эту фразу про секс в СССР от людей, как то умудрившихся родиться в таких условиях. Неужели Вы все появились в результате почкования?))))


 Ну так или вы не понимаете весь юмор и комичность любых высказываний по поводу отсутствия секса где бы то ни было?  :smileflag:

----------


## Zhemchug

> Ну так или вы не понимаете весь юмор и комичность любых высказываний по поводу отсутствия секса где бы то ни было?


 Я понимаю разницу между глупостью и юмором. Мне оговорка несчастной женщины, оборванная на полуслове и выдернутая из контекста, никогда не казалась смешной и заслуживающей жить столько лет. За это время было сказано гораздо больше реально смешного и заслуживающего остаться в истории юмора. Пардон за прямоту.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, экскурсоводы вносят очень много нелепостей и действительно трудно в куче мифов найти истину, всегда относился к этому с улыбкой. Особенно смешно, когда ты пытаешься оспорить явный миф, а тебя сразу относят к "понаехавшим".


 У меня часто так бывает... Выход только один - рассказывать правду. Вот к примеру идиотская миф об отпечатке каблука Пушкина на мраморном подоконнике в Воронцовском дворце, якобы   когда поэт лез к Елезавете Ксаверьевне в окно для интимной встречи. Ну бред же, а нерадивые экскурсоводы рассказывают... И совсем никого не интересует что Пушкин приехал в Одессу весной, а чета Воронцовых переехала глубокой осенью,причем Елезавета Ксаверьевна была на сносях и весной следующего года родила, а Пушкин к лету уехал. У них связь не могла быть физически, далее никого не интересует тот факт что сам дворец был построен 1835ом году, а уж отпечаток на твёрдом мраморе - так это вообще невозможно. Но всё же, миф о связи Пушкина с Воронцовой до сих пор не развеян, даже некоторые краеведы продолжают верить в знаменитый грот на даче Рено, вот якобы там всё и происходило, не удосужившись понять - а откуда, вообще, появился Грот, хотя сам поэт даёт на это почти четкий ответ...)))  Про то что памятник-фонтан стоит спиной к Думе, потому что Дума якобы не дала денег на постройку памятника-фонтана, можно тоже долго рассказывать, хотя:1. Дума выделила более половины средств. 2. Городской Думы в 1888-89 году, в этом здании не было, а была Старая биржа.

----------


## chereshny1958

Мне тоже не нравится "копание в грязном белье" и современных экскурсоводов, и корреспондентов. Мелочных людей, наверное, очень "радует", что известный человек еще "грязнее" его, поэтому и придумываются жаренный факты из жизни знаменитостей. А уж видеть во всем чисто сексуальный подтекст - это к дедушке Фрейду!
Женщина с телемоста, фразу которой цитируют неоконченной, хотела сказать, что в СССР была ЛЮБОВЬ, а не просто физиологический секс .

----------


## Репатриант

> В Одессе интонации передаются только по наследству...


  Пора, имхо, ставить ПАМЯТНИК ЯЗЫКУ ОДЕССИТОВ. На бульваре, Дерибасовской, Привозе... или близ кладбища - обсуждаемо. Высказываемся?

----------


## Zhemchug

> Мне тоже не нравится "копание в грязном белье" и современных экскурсоводов, и корреспондентов. Мелочных людей, наверное, очень "радует", что известный человек еще "грязнее" его, поэтому и придумываются жаренный факты из жизни знаменитостей. А уж видеть во всем чисто сексуальный подтекст - это к дедушке Фрейду!
> Женщина с телемоста, фразу которой цитируют неоконченной, хотела сказать, что в СССР была ЛЮБОВЬ, а не просто физиологический секс .


 Эта женщина, которая впоследствии не раз жаловалась, что ее жизнь после известного телемоста превратилась в сущий ад (даже дворовые мальчишки освистывали, повторяя упомянутую фразу), так вот она имела в виду, что секса у нас нет в кино, на телевидении, в рекламе, расцветшей тогда более чем пышным цветом. И это было таки абсолютной правдой. Режиссеру, чтобы "пробить" такую сцену через цензуру, надо было буквально на уши становиться. Актеры снимались в одежде. Может писала уже здесь, как-то моя бабушка, провожая с каникул во ВГИК мою старшую сестру, на вокзале спросила, мол, как же они на съемках ложатся в постель типа с "чужими мужчинами"? Для бабушки вопросы женской порядочности, честности и пр. были родом из прошлых веков и более чем много значили. И сестра ответила: "Ой, бабуля, там вокруг столько еще людей, что все равно у него ничего не получится...." Вспоминали часто потом, как анекдот....

----------


## Zhemchug

> Пора, имхо, ставить ПАМЯТНИК ЯЗЫКУ ОДЕССИТОВ. На бульваре, Дерибасовской, Привозе... или близ кладбища - обсуждаемо. Высказываемся?


 Эскиз в студию!!! Как вариант: говяжий язык с Привоза в мраморе в окружении разлетающихся нот, можно с золотым напылением)))))).

----------


## Пушкин

> Пора, имхо, ставить ПАМЯТНИК ЯЗЫКУ ОДЕССИТОВ. На бульваре, Дерибасовской, Привозе... или близ кладбища - обсуждаемо. Высказываемся?


  "Одесский язык - это не язык, это винегрет из языка"...В. Дорошевич 1895 год...

----------


## Kolombini

> Понимаете,в те годы дети не могли его так называть)))) А Градусник - это нормально)))


 Да что вы знаете о детях?..  :smileflag:

----------


## chereshny1958

> Да что вы знаете о детях?..


 Да, наверное, что и все, так как сами были детьми, а уж о себе каждый знает, что у него было в мыслях!

----------


## Пушкин

> Да что вы знаете о детях?..


  О Ваших??? Ничего не знаю...

----------


## Чебурген

> Жил неподалёку, все и всегда называли "Мечтой импотента"; позже услышал "Градусник", но это не аутентичное))


 ИМХО, и то, и другое достаточно аутентично  :smileflag:  Есть такой термин "синонимы"  :smileflag: 


> Пора, имхо, ставить ПАМЯТНИК ЯЗЫКУ ОДЕССИТОВ. На бульваре, Дерибасовской, Привозе... или близ кладбища - обсуждаемо. Высказываемся?


  Логичнее, на кладбище...  
Ибо... Ибо (с)
Можно где- нибудь в "заброшенных уголках" Одессы, так сказать, хоть, не уверен.
Но уж точно, не на Дерибасовской, и тем более, не на Привозе.
Бульвар вообще, каким боком?  :smileflag:  Речь о Приморском? Хотя, без разницы.

----------


## Ричар

> У моего соседа.  Он со мной кроме как на идиш не хочет общаться.  А я всего пару фраз знаю.
> 
> 
>  И кто ж это "общепринято" так называет?  Впервые слышу.
> хотя экскурсоводы могут всякую фигню придумать и потом гордиться, что они миф запустили.


 Первый раз слышу.Общепринято среди экскурсоводов.

----------


## Ричар

> В литературе буквами интонацию, увы, не передать... А "одесский язык", извиняюсь, не только идиш. По поводу фильмов, да, иногда так "рэжэт слух"...
> На днях пересматривал сериал "Жажда", за нашу водокачку, новый, не тот, со "Штирлицем". Фильм поставлен ИМХО хорошо, хоть и с некоторыми "издержками в стиле вестерн", я о другом. Божи жь мой, как там говорят...  Лучше бы уже на русском литературном, чем так одесский коверкать


 Лет  так через десяток другой,все будут считать что это и есть одесский язык.И никто не возразит.

----------


## Ричар

> А как пишут наши "юные таланты" - корреспонденты: ведь ошибка на ошибке! Ни по-русски, ни по-украински, ни даже по-одесски. Я вспоминаю свое студенчество в Политехе, у нас преподаватель английского языка был Дрёмин Александр Алексеевич (боже, столько лет прошло, а я помню). Он был сыном эмигрантов, по каким причинам вернулся в СССР я не знаю, но закончил Оксфорд. Зав. кафедрой говорила:"Слушайте, как он произносит слова, как ставит ударение, это настоящий английский язык!" И сразу вспоминаю лаборантку на кафедре в Пищевой техноложке, которая была студенткой-вечерницей "Русский язык и литература", которая отвечала на вопрос:" Есть ли на месте зав.кафедрой" чисто по-одесски:"Я знаю, или есть он!"


 В давние времена  в мореходном училище выпустили" Комсомольский прожектор".Применили слово" бардак".Ой что было.Нас неделю ставили в разные позиции от командира роты до начальника училища.

----------


## Ричар

> Мне тоже не нравится "копание в грязном белье" и современных экскурсоводов, и корреспондентов. Мелочных людей, наверное, очень "радует", что известный человек еще "грязнее" его, поэтому и придумываются жаренный факты из жизни знаменитостей. А уж видеть во всем чисто сексуальный подтекст - это к дедушке Фрейду!
> Женщина с телемоста, фразу которой цитируют неоконченной, хотела сказать, что в СССР была ЛЮБОВЬ, а не просто физиологический секс .


 Она сказала то ,что сказала.Слово не воробей,вылетело не поймаешь,

----------


## Zhemchug

> Она сказала то ,что сказала.Слово не воробей,вылетело не поймаешь,


 Простите, вы уже всех отчитали, товарищ "политрук"? Или будут еще сеансы "политинформации"? В этой теме как-то не принято ставить собеседников даже фигурально в разные позиции. И, право, не стОит этого делать. Тут не военное училище, слава богу.

----------


## Otrokar

Для бывшего комсомольского активиста и редактора "прожекторов" ещё раз напомню, что ради "звукожабы" сомнительной направленности (смотрите, какие мы совки!  передача кстати шла параллельно на Америку: формат Познер-Донахью) *от сказанного просто внаглую отрезали конец фразы. Она сказала не то, что осталось в эфире*

Насколько это корректно, бывший комсомолец ("а может вы батюшка и партейный?"(с)  :smileflag: ) может понять, представив себе, что он принес парторгу или помполиту заявление "с купюрами" "_Вдохновленный речью тов. Брежнева на 25-ом съезде хочу вступить и прошу принять меня в члены_". Сходство и отличие прогнозируемой после этого позы и позы военно-морской предлагаю оценить самому )))

----------


## chereshny1958

Вот и еврейские кучки наступают,с заходом солнца наступит Песах! Погода из года в года подтверждает, что в этот период наступает похолодание.

----------


## OMF

> Для бывшего комсомольского активиста и редактора "прожекторов" ещё раз напомню, что ради "звукожабы" сомнительной направленности (смотрите, какие мы совки!  передача кстати шла параллельно на Америку: формат Познер-Донахью) *от сказанного просто внаглую отрезали конец фразы. Она сказала не то, что осталось в эфире*
> 
> Насколько это корректно, бывший комсомолец ("а может вы батюшка и партейный?"(с) ) может понять, представив себе, что он принес парторгу или помполиту заявление "с купюрами" "_Вдохновленный речью тов. Брежнева на 25-ом съезде хочу вступить и прошу принять меня в члены_". Сходство и отличие прогнозируемой после этого позы и позы военно-морской предлагаю оценить самому )))


 Ну почему же... Был такой деятель по фамилии Дербаремдикер, который говорил "Если уж вступили членом в комсомол, то будьте мне добры".

----------


## Ричар

> Вот и еврейские кучки наступают,с заходом солнца наступит Песах! Погода из года в года подтверждает, что в этот период наступает похолодание.


 Ага.И обострение агресивности у некоторых.К тому же и полнолуние.А для непосвященных обьясняю.Комсомольские прожекторы были в КАЖДОЙ школе,училище ,институте.Так же как и секс,да да не удивляйтесь именно секс.

----------


## Карамелька+

> В Одессе интонации передаются только по наследству...


 есть приобретенные))

----------


## Пушкин

> есть приобретенные))


  Поздравляю)))

----------


## Албатрос

Поздравляю всех  с днём города. Всем, всего.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Поздравляю всех  с днём города. Всем, всего.


 Спасибо, но у нас *все* есть. )))
Хотелось бы еще чего-то хорошего.

----------


## Lieutenant

> "_Вдохновленный речью тов. Брежнева на 25-ом съезде хочу вступить и прошу принять меня в члены_"


 Я думаю, так оно и было в Советском Департаменте. Вступить именно туда и стать именно этим

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

> Я думаю, так оно и было в Советском Департаменте. Вступить именно туда и стать именно этим


 За этот совковый "совдеп" я вас прошу, как раньше у нас в Одессе говорили: "не делайте мне нервы!"(с).

----------


## Lieutenant

А Б-г с ним, с Советским Союзом, лишь бы из гроба не вставал

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

> А Б-г с ним, с Советским Союзом, лишь бы из гроба не вставал


 Не, не так надо говорить было в те времена в "той" Одессе!
Умри столько раз, сколько ты мне должен на сегодня!, - такой перл приходилось слышать на Привозе в то время.

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

> Спасибо, но у нас *все* есть. )))
> Хотелось бы еще чего-то хорошего.


  Так за всё хорошее!(тост!), - чтоб это всё у нас было и нам за это ничего не было!
(Тоже из "тех" времён тостик, "за всё хорошее" времён дефицита и ОБХССа).

----------


## Макс

А еще иногда комментируют свадебный тост - "Выпьем, что бы у молодых все *было*"
"У молодых и так уже всё было - выпьем, пусть у молодых всё *будет*!"

----------


## Морковыч

А шо такое?))

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

> А шо такое?))


 Имеете за это сказать? )

----------


## Vampozavr

Помню, лет так надцать назад мнение коренных киевлян, что в Одессе люди доброжелательные и вообще другие, в хорошем смысле. Им не хватало слов, чтобы выразить всё своеобразие одесситов)

----------


## Виктор Р

Salute !!! И что здесь без меня? Где Мадам Жемчуг? Где Чебурген?  Они что,умерли???  Тьфу.тьфу. тьфу.!!!!

----------


## Чебурген

Нидаждётесь!

----------


## феерический

Ба!!!! Набрасывайте, я уже в предвкушении!

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

Я вам так скажу за это(1), чтоб вы знали(2)!
 ... И шо Ви себе думаете?(3).

----------


## Чебурген

Мы тут себе давно уже ничего не думаем за всё это.

----------


## Vampozavr

вы таки да собираетесь учить химию, или таки нет собираетесь учить химию? 

/учительница химии на уроке в средней школе, подсмотрено и пересказано/

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

> Мы тут себе давно уже ничего не думаем за всё это.


 Даже не начинайте!(1).
И даже не думайте начинать!(2)
Оставьте этих глупостей!(3).
Не занимайтесь идиотством!(4).
))

----------


## pal76187

Шо случилось? Иде делись все знатоки и любители одесских штучек? Токи не говорите мне, шо этих штучек больше нет....

----------


## Zhemchug

> Шо случилось? Иде делись все знатоки и любители одесских штучек? Токи не говорите мне, шо этих штучек больше нет....


 Этих штучек еще есть предостаточно. И "любителей" хватает. Профессионалов почти не осталось)))))

----------


## Это я

> Этих штучек еще есть предостаточно. И "любителей" хватает. Профессионалов почти не осталось)))))


 )))Согласна.

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

> Шо случилось? Иде делись все знатоки и любители одесских штучек? Токи не говорите мне, шо этих штучек больше нет....


 та есть, сейчас напечатаю)

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

— Роза Моисеевна, сколько вам лет?
— Та каждый год по-разному!

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

ну сразу попрошу прощения, если может они повторятся, я просто всю тему не читал... но эти шутки должны знать, это наша история и искусство)

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

— Здравствуйте, Циля, чем ви занимаетесь?
— Чем таки может заниматься порядочная замужняя женщина в 10 часов вечера?! Сижу, ем…
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )                               О_О

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

— У вас есть снотворное?
— Есть.
— Сколько стоит?
— 500 гривен.
— 500 гривен?! Да если я за снотворное отдам 500 гривен — я тогда вообще не смогу заснуть!

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

люди ау) кто еще напишет о наших юморных ситуациях и историях?))

----------


## Cherry

-Моня дома?
-дома, кушает. Шо, Изя, ты таки тоже хочешь кушать? 
- да.
- Ну так иди скорей домой и покушай уже.

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

> -Моня дома?
> -дома, кушает. Шо, Изя, ты таки тоже хочешь кушать? 
> - да.
> - Ну так иди скорей домой и покушай уже.


  :smileflag:

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

- Абрам, не пойму, почему все кричат: «Паваротти - талант! Ах, какой голос!» Он же фальшивит и картавит. 
- А ты что, был на его концерте? 
- Да, нет, мне вчера Моня напел.

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

Наводнение. Все стараются перебраться на сухое место. Лишь один старый еврей сидит в кресле. 
- Скорее, сюда! - кричат ему с последнего грузовика. 
- Бог мне поможет, - спокойно отвечает старик и молится. 
А вода все выше и выше. Она уже заливает комнату. К дому подплывает последняя лодка. С нее кричат: 
- Прыгай сюда! Осталось еще одно место! 
- Бог мне поможет, - невозмутимо отвечает старик и перелезает на крышу. 
Но вода добралась и туда. Над домом зависает вертолет, с него сбрасывают веревочную лестницу. 
- Цепляйся, это последний шанс! 
Но старик по - прежнему твердит: 
- Бог мне поможет. 
Тут налетела волна и смыла старика. 
В раю старик встречает бога и укоризненно говорит: 
- Боже, я на тебя так рассчитывал! Что же ты меня бросил в беде? 
- Идиот! Кретин! А кто, спрашивается, посылал тебе грузовик, лодку и вертолет?!

----------


## Интeллигeнт

— Была я как-то в гостях в Оренбурге. Сидим, мило беседуем. Звучит вопрос ко мне, ответ на который я не знаю. Догадайтесь с одного раза, что я ответила? Правильно, даже особо не задумываясь, по-одесски отвечаю вопросом на вопрос: «А я знаю?».
Пауза. Я к своему удивлению замечаю, что мои собеседники терпеливо ждут продолжения фразы — Что же такого я все-таки знаю?

----------


## Пушкин

- Моня, ну у тебя и шея.
- Так я же жру.
- Так надо ж мыть...

----------


## kosulya

Мы даже не пытаемся шутить, мы так разговариваем. 
Аналогичный случай. Скайп, Нальчик, родственник говорит, что я отлично выгляжу. Что я должна сказать? Я отвечаю: "Или!".
... Пришлось растолковывать, что это значит..

----------


## Это я

> Мы даже не пытаемся шутить, мы так разговариваем. 
> Аналогичный случай. Скайп, Нальчик, родственник говорит, что я отлично выгляжу. Что я должна сказать? Я отвечаю: "Или!".
> ... Пришлось растолковывать, что это значит..


 Хм... я бы даже растерялась, как это растолковать... вроде и так все понятно)

----------


## Zhemchug

> Хм... я бы даже растерялась, как это растолковать... вроде и так все понятно)


 Фраз - синонимов масса: еще бы, а как же и пр. Есть даже дополнение (вряд ли единственное) - и это я еще плохо себя чувствую!!!)))
Но тогда могут начать интересоваться что случилось и так до бесконечности. Так что лучше не "рисковать".)))

----------


## Это я

> Фраз - синонимов масса: еще бы, а как же и пр. Есть даже дополнение (вряд ли единственное) - и это я еще плохо себя чувствую!!!)))
> Но тогда могут начать интересоваться что случилось и так до бесконечности. Так что лучше не "рисковать".)))


 Дополнение - и это я еще не накрасилась) гораздо безопаснее)

----------


## Mrs N

Любимая фраза моей свекрови в ответ на вопросы приезжих "как пройти к морю?" - "Кудой в Одессе ни пойдешь, тудой обратно выйдешь к морю". Некоторые записывают, шобы не забыть

----------


## Макс

Типично английская грамматика:

Сидит девица на сиденье в трамвае, заходит старуха, тычет в девицу пальцем и говорит: 
- Я ее хочу шоб она мне встала!

----------


## Ruby_Ruby

> Хм... я бы даже растерялась, как это растолковать... вроде и так все понятно)


 Хм, понятно, да не совсем.. это что-то вроде " а то!"?..)

----------


## Ruby_Ruby

> Фраз - синонимов масса: еще бы, а как же и пр. Есть даже дополнение (вряд ли единственное) - и это я еще плохо себя чувствую!!!)))
> Но тогда могут начать интересоваться что случилось и так до бесконечности. Так что лучше не "рисковать".)))


 почему-то навеяло вашим комментарием.: 

- Лена, привет, давно не виделись, как там ваша тройня поживает, как Паша? 
- Паша это я, Лена выглядит еще хуже...

----------


## solol

> Бабка  ,которая  " Америка заметает следы "  явно  только  у нас


 а бабка-то, шоб это было нет, таки да права оказалась)

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

Так говорят в Одессе: ТОП-50 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVt3yK5Niq739DxLH5nGJU9kkass-TRG5

----------


## Cherry

- А можно мне пирожки по безналу?

----------


## Freedom*

Еврей сын - еврею папе:
- папа, папа, я сэкономил 5 копеек
- как?
- я не купил билет, а бежал за автобусом
- но ты мог сэкономить рубль
- как, папа?
- если бы бежал за такси.

----------


## zoran

> Еврей сын - еврею папе:
> - папа, папа, я сэкономил 5 копеек
> - как?
> - я не купил билет, а бежал за автобусом
> - но ты мог сэкономить рубль
> - как, папа?
> - если бы бежал за такси.


 актеры "Кривого зеркала"и  Петросян нервно  курят в углу.

----------


## Cherry

- Сёма, а вы знаете, шо Бора поимел такой гроб с музыкой, за который ему вряд ли мечталось? А как плакали соседи! Скажу честно, так плакать можно только от большой зависти. Такой гроб с музыкой! Если бы Бора мог этого видеть... 
- Таки хорошо, шо Бора этого не видел. Или вы не знаете Бору? Лежал бы в гробу и таки торговался с музыкантами!

----------


## Zhemchug

Никому не в обиду, но может пора закрывать тему, пока сюда не перепостили всю "Ликвидацию" вкупе с туркменским Мишкой Япончиком? ((((((((

----------


## zoran

> Никому не в обиду, но может пора закрывать тему, пока сюда не перепостили всю "Ликвидацию" вкупе с туркменским Мишкой Япончиком? ((((((((


 а вам он лично мешает?или как?  или  негативные  ассоциации возникают? сейчас людям  в напряг поиск того ,что им необходимо и  хотят  иметь  под рукой все.

----------


## Zhemchug

> а вам он лично мешает?или как?  или  негативные  ассоциации возникают? сейчас людям  в напряг поиск того ,что им необходимо и  хотят  иметь  под рукой все.


 Что под рукой? Бородатые не смешные 300 лет анекдоты из туристических брошурок "за АдЭсу"? Да, неприятно.

----------


## zoran

> Что под рукой? Бородатые не смешные 300 лет анекдоты из туристических брошурок "за АдЭсу"? Да, неприятно.


 не к ночи будет помянут Евгений  Ваганович  Петросян   люди расхватывают  подобное чтиво,  в надежде "освоить"  одесский  язык за 3 дня...

----------


## Freedom*

> Что под рукой? Бородатые не смешные 300 лет анекдоты из туристических брошурок "за АдЭсу"? Да, неприятно.


 Отпишись от темы

----------


## zoran

> Отпишись от темы


 что ж ты  сама тогда делаешь в этой теме ?

----------


## Freedom*

> что ж ты  сама тогда делаешь в этой теме ?


 Не жалуюсь, что надо закрыть тему

----------


## zoran

> Не жалуюсь, что надо закрыть тему


 во первых это прерогатива модератора закрывать  /открывать  темы, а  во вторых  не  нравится  тема - есть  другие  темы  и  на любой  вкус .

----------


## Zhemchug

> Отпишись от темы


 Ты правильно меня поняла. Расцвет именно Твоего "аутентичного"))) творчества сподвиг меня на этот шаг. Желаю здравствовать)))

----------


## Freedom*

> Ты правильно меня поняла. Расцвет именно Твоего "аутентичного"))) творчества сподвиг меня на этот шаг. Желаю здравствовать)))


 Ну хоть что то тебя толкает на действия.

----------


## Cherry

1. Я имею Вам кое-что сказать…

2. Ой, не надо меня уговаривать, я и так соглашусь!

3. Стал заносчивый, как гаишник с престижного перекрёстка.

4. Я вас уважаю, хотя уже забыл за что!

5. Ну ты посмотри на этого патриота за мой счёт!

6. Шо, так плохо живёте — тока в одной руке сумка?

7. На тебе, такое выкинуть! Взял и умер посреди полного здоровья!

8. Вы шо, с мозгами поссорились?

9. Ну, так вы будете покупать, или мне забыть вас навсегда?

10. Щаз я сделаю вам скандал и вам будет весело.

11. Уважаемые жильцы! Имейте совесть, выкидывайте мусор в соседний двор!

12. Зять — это инородное тело в доме…

13. У тебя есть деньги, чтобы так себя вести?

14. Фима, не расчесывай мне нервы…

15. Товарищ! Вы мне мешаете впечатляться!

16. В одесском трамвае: — Мадам, ваша нога у меня поперёк горла стала…

17. Шо ты хочешь от моей жизни? Уже сиди и не спрашивай вопросы…

18. Яша, ты только посмотри, какая у нее тазобедренная композиция!

19. Сеня, не бежи так шустро, а то, не дай Бог, догонишь свой инфаркт.

20. Соседка соседке по поводу декольте: — Мадам, у вас сердце на двор!

21. Мужчина, что вы тулитесь вперед меня? Вас здесь не стояло.

22. Не морочьте мне то место, где спина заканчивает свое благородное название!

23. Ta не надо мне делать нервы, их есть кому портить.

24. Не хочу Вас расстраивать, но у меня все хорошо.

25. Вы шо, спешите скорее, чем я?!

26. Улыбайтесь… завтра будет еще хуже…

27. Я себе знаю, а вы себе думайте, что хотите.

28. — Ну, почему какие-то несчастные штаны вы мне шили месяц?! Бог мир за семь дней создал, а тут — брюки — месяц!.. — Ха, молодой человек… Вы посмотрите-таки на этот мир — и вы посмотрите на эти брюки!..

29. — Соломон, сколько будет семью восемь? — А мы продаем или покупаем?

30. Вы вот это здесь рассказываете на полном серьезе? Ничем не рискуя? Нет, Вы мне просто начинаете нравиться!

31. Не делай мине беременную голову!

32. Мне-таки стыдно ходить с вами по одной Одессе!

33. Я готов послушать за вашу просьбу.

34. Я личность творческая — хочу творю, хочу вытворяю.

35. Вы уходите, слава Богу, или остаётесь, не дай Бог?

----------


## ptn2018

> 1. Я имею Вам кое-что сказать…
> 
> 2. Ой, не надо меня уговаривать, я и так соглашусь!
> 
> 3. Стал заносчивый, как гаишник с престижного перекрёстка.
> 
> 4. Я вас уважаю, хотя уже забыл за что!
> 
> 5. Ну ты посмотри на этого патриота за мой счёт!
> ...


  :smileflag: ))))) Обожаю Одессу и Одесситов! Дай нам Бог всем здоровья!

----------


## Freedom*

Изя, вы верите в успех реформ?
-Семочка, мой дедушка держал бордель в Одессе.
И таки, когда не шли дела, он менял шлюх, а не переставлял кровати.

----------


## zoran

— Гольдштейн, на каком уровне вы знаете английский?
— Понимаю по интонации, что происходит.

***

В Одессе, на Привозе:
— Тётенька, а с чем у вас пирожки?
— С лишним весом, деточка!

***

— Розочка, записывай рецепт: берёшь три яйца.
— Ага, записываю: два яйца.
— Розочка, пиши три! В рецепте было пять!

***

Христианин кается:
— Батюшка, я согрешил — обманул еврея.
— Сын мой, это не грех, это чудо!

----------


## solol

> Изя, вы верите в успех реформ?
> -Семочка, мой дедушка держал бордель в Одессе.
> И таки, когда не шли дела, он менял шлюх, а не переставлял кровати.


 Я таки задумался) Как раз недавно кое-кому предложил открыть бордель)))))

----------


## zoran

> Я таки задумался) Как раз недавно кое-кому предложил открыть бордель)))))


 и шо помогло ?

----------


## solol

> и шо помогло ?


 надо узнать)

----------


## BUSZ

«Думская». Что вам больше всего понравилось в нынешней Одессе?

Alex Gordon. То, что дух одесский до сих пор жив. Ведь главное, что делает Одессу Одессой, – это не все эти замечательные новостройки, рестораны, а юмор, язык. Я вижу хорошую мгновенную реакцию у людей, даже у молодежи. Когда ты что-то говоришь, одесситы тебе на шутку отвечают шуткой. Автоматически они делают, не напрягаясь. Это в крови.  Есть надежда, что Одесса сохранит эту уникальность. Пока дух одесский живой, и Одесса жива.

поиск полной статьи на Думская по заглавию
_Рассказ эмигранта: жизнь на Брайтоне, российская пропаганда и что удивило в нынешней Одессе_

----------


## Freedom*

– Изя , у нас проблемы. 
– Какие? 
– Не знаю, пацаны в спортивках пришли какие-то и говорят что у нас проблемы.

----------


## Freedom*

-  Моничка, вам грибочков положить? - Нет, спасибо, я грибы только собирать люблю. 
- Как хотите, могу и по полу раскидать...

----------


## mega-valet

- Молодой человек, вы идете правильно, но не в ту сторону.

Спросил дорогу у старожила)

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Никому не в обиду, но может пора закрывать тему, пока сюда не перепостили всю "Ликвидацию" вкупе с туркменским Мишкой Япончиком? ((((((((


 В "Ликвидации" 99% это фантазии авторов на тему Одессы.
В Одессе так не говорят.

----------


## mega-valet

> В "Ликвидации" 99% это фантазии авторов на тему Одессы.
> В Одессе так не говорят.


 Немножко офтоп. 
Меня в ликвидации смутили не столько фантазии на тему говора, сколько леса с партизанами под Одессой)))

----------


## Svet Sveto

> ))))) Обожаю Одессу и Одесситов! Дай нам Бог всем здоровья!


 "Я себе знаю, а вы себе думайте, что хотите." вот прям любимая фраза моей бабули))

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> "Я себе знаю, а вы себе думайте, что хотите." вот прям любимая фраза моей бабули))


 Если быть совсем точным, то следовало-бы сказать не _"что хотите"_, а _"что хочите"_.
Но всё равно - бабушка таки наш человек.

----------


## Svet Sveto

> Если быть совсем точным, то следовало-бы сказать не _"что хотите"_, а _"что хочите"_.
> Но всё равно - бабушка таки наш человек.


 Таки да))

----------


## mega-valet

- Одно другому не третье.
Мама))

----------


## mega-valet

- Почему нет, когда да? 
Кассирша в Сільпо

----------


## litissia

> Мы даже не пытаемся шутить, мы так разговариваем. 
> Аналогичный случай. Скайп, Нальчик, родственник говорит, что я отлично выгляжу. Что я должна сказать? Я отвечаю: "Или!".
> ... Пришлось растолковывать, что это значит..


 Постоянно растолковывала и особенно россиянам из русских. Постоянно меня били словом и доказывали, что всё это у меня не одесское, а от безграмотности и украинизации.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Постоянно растолковывала и особенно россиянам из русских. Постоянно меня били словом и доказывали, что всё это у меня не одесское, а от безграмотности и украинизации.


  Для них, такое употребление слова "или"- нонсенс.
Даже услышав его из уст Баталова, в фильме "Москва слезам не верит" (после драки с гопниками), россияне впадают в ступор, затем негодуют и обвиняют автора сценария в безграмотности.
Вот образчик- начиная с поста 1135.

https://forumkinopoisk.ru/showthread.php?p=5647758?p=5647758

----------


## Репатриант

> - Молодой человек, вы идете правильно, но не в ту сторону.
> 
> Спросил дорогу у старожила)


 Вариант продолжения:
Дико извиняюсь, мне на Комитетскую, ИЛИ правильно я иду?
 — Скорее ИЛИ … 
(последовавший затем крайне лаконичный ответ прохоже(-й/-го).

----------


## Репатриант

Ещё один из диалогов:
Пардон, мне нужен Валиховский переулок, где морг, как туда попасть, скажите?
Скажу: по-разному, путей много, а оно вам надо?
И зачем спешить туда, куда всегда успеешь?(с).

----------


## Репатриант

Было как-то недавно одним скорбным днём, распорядитель похоронной церемонии представляется присутствующим:
Добрый день, меня зовут Андрей, я организатор ВАШИХ ПОХОРОН.…
 Андрей, чтоб ты был здоров, мы ещё живы! (С)

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

Знаете, тут ещё допустимый вариант из ряда †«— Не дождётесь!» 
это когда отвечают " Чтоб ты был ТАК здоров, как я живой!"

----------


## Рыбачка Соня

"Зачем спешить тудОЙ, где всегда успеешь!?* Это с детства знакомая фраза слышна была от одесситов, таки да )
"Тудой-сюдой" до сих пор одесситами говорится среди здесь, можно услышать )

----------

